# Ecco un nuovo tradito ...



## Niko74 (17 Marzo 2011)

Ciao a tutti,
mai avrei pensato in vita mia di trovarmi a scrivere su un forum trattante queste tematiche...e invece...eccomi qua 

Due parole per presentarmi e farvi capire meglio la situazione: ho 37 anni e sono sposato da 5 anni con moglie coetanea e un figlio di 3 anni e mezzo.

Lei la conosco da 18 anni e siamo assieme da 17. Dopo 11 anni da fidanzati abbiamo deciso di sposarci.
Diciamo che io non sono mai stato un uomo di molte parole, ma è sempre stato cosi, lei ha avuto modo di conoscermi per oltre 10 anni prima di intraprendere questo percoso assieme.

Arriviamo direttamente ai giorni attuali (poi eventualmente se vi interessa posso integrare meglio).
Da circa 3 mesi mi accorgo che mia moglie è diventata "strana", più irritabile, sempre stanca, torna più tardi dal lavoro, se provo a toccarla si ritrae....insomma provo a darle un pò di tempo, però non l'avevo mai vista cosi...
Fino a che, cosa di cui mi vergogno infinitamente ma che non sono riuscito ad evitare, mi sono messo a controllare i suoi sms e da li l'amara scoperta. C'è un collega di lavoro con cui si sente tantissimo, questo le manda sms a chiaro riferimento sessuale e una miriade di altre frasi tipo "baci perugina".

Quando lessi quegli sms ho capito che probabilmente ero arrivato prima che il tradimento (a livello di rapporto sessuale avenisse) perché il tipo faceva riferimenti al futuro tipo "sarà bellissimo", ecc....Purtroppo vidi anche che da li a 2 giorni avrebbero dovuto vedersi di sera.

Lei invece mi disse che doveva andare a mangiare una pizza con le amiche....io, che le ho sempre dato massima fiducia in tutto, le dissi di si pur sapendo che mi aveva mentito spudoratamente.

Furono i 2 giorni più terribili della mia vita, mi sembrava di scoppiare, passavo da momenti di rabbia estrema e momenti di sconforto totale e pianto. 

Non ho dormito ne mangiato per 4 giorni, poi non ce l'ho più fatta e gli ho chiesto se ci fossero problemi....lei negava, le chiesi con chi fosse uscita la sera prima, e lei negava negava negava.....alla fine ha ceduto e lo ha ammesso.

Dice che si sentiva trascurata, che non ha mai tempo per lei, che con lui ci parla soltanto e....quasi quasi le credo pure però vedendo gli sms che lui gli manda è ben chiaro che lui non vuole solo parlare....lei dice che invece vuole solo quello.

Ciò che non capisco però è il perché mi tiene tutto nascosto e tradisce cosi la mia fiducia.

Preciso che io non sono certo esente da difetti, però in 18 anni che ci conosciamo MAI la ho tradita ne ho dato corda alle varie "occasioni" che comunque a tutti possono capitare...
Sono sempre stato dell'idea che se mi fosse capitata una cosa del genere l'avrei sbattuta fuori di casa e ora invece non riesco a staccarmene. Oltretutto c'è di mezzo un figlio che non capirebbe di certo se la cosa dovesse evolvere in peggio.

Lei dice che ci deve pensare, che è confusa, che è un problema suo (non ricordandosi che ha un figlio e un marito)...se le parliamo a riguardo va a finire che si mette a piangere  dice che ha bisogno di tempo.

Ora sono passate 2 settimane da quando ho scoperto tutto, sto un pò meglio anche se comunque il pensiero è li 24 ore su 24....

Mi scuso se non è chiaro, ma ho scritto tutto di getto come mi veniva...anche perché in 2 settimane non ne ho parlato con nessuno...voi siete i primi .


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Marzo 2011)

Ciao, benvenuto.

Scusa, ma perchè una volta saputo che si vedeva col tipo non l'hai fermata prima?
Adesso si vedono ancora?


----------



## Niko74 (17 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ciao, benvenuto.
> 
> Scusa, ma perchè una volta saputo che si vedeva col tipo non l'hai fermata prima?
> Adesso si vedono ancora?


Sarebbe servito? Già il fatto che cercasse altrove mentitendomi spudoratamente la dice lunga....
Comunque di fatto credo che quello fosse il loro primo incontro da soli e non era ancora avvenuto.

Non credo si incontrino fisicamente, il collega è una sorta di responsabile e non lavora stabilmente assieme a mia moglie. Però si sentono per telefono e via sms...e devo dire che il tono da parte dell'amante è molto più filosofico e meno rivolto al sesso. Oltretutto sono molti meno di prima gli sms....
Credo si siano parlati e lui ora sappia che io so....


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Marzo 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Sarebbe servito? Già il fatto che cercasse altrove mentitendomi spudoratamente la dice lunga....
> Comunque di fatto credo che quello fosse il loro primo incontro da soli e non era ancora avvenuto.
> 
> Non credo si incontrino fisicamente, il collega è una sorta di responsabile e non lavora stabilmente assieme a mia moglie. Però si sentono per telefono e via sms...e devo dire che il tono da parte dell'amante è molto più filosofico e meno rivolto al sesso. Oltretutto sono molti meno di prima gli sms....
> Credo si siano parlati e lui ora sappia che io so....



Tu cosa intendi fare? Osservi e aspetti?


----------



## Simy (17 Marzo 2011)

ciao e benvenuto
sono d'accordo con nausicaa...forse avresti dovuto parlargliene prima....

cmq in bocca al lupo...spero che tu riesca a sistemare le cose


----------



## Niko74 (17 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Tu cosa intendi fare? Osservi e aspetti?


No, parliamo (non tutti i giorni perché lei non ce la fa)
io sono disposto a non mandare in frantumi il matrimonio e cercare di recuperare ma non è facile.

Le ho detto comunque che è libera di scegliere, o me o lui....ma non tutti e due contemporaneamente.


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Marzo 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> No, parliamo (non tutti i giorni perché lei non ce la fa)
> io sono disposto a non mandare in frantumi il matrimonio e cercare di recuperare ma non è facile.
> 
> Le ho detto comunque che è libera di scegliere, o me o lui....ma non tutti e due contemporaneamente.



Hai la mia ammirazione.
Ci vuole un carattere di acciaio.

Non so, non sono mai passata in una situazione come questa, ma pur con tutta la tua disponibilità, io le darei un limite di tempo per decidersi.


----------



## Niko74 (17 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ciao e benvenuto
> sono d'accordo con nausicaa...forse avresti dovuto parlargliene prima....
> 
> cmq in bocca al lupo...spero che tu riesca a sistemare le cose


Crepi,
però il fatto che abbia organizzato tutto non è forse già sufficente?

Poi ripeto, sono veramente convinto che con lui per il momento ci voglia parlare soltanto....solo che la cosa non è reciproca


----------



## Simy (17 Marzo 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Crepi,
> però il fatto che abbia organizzato tutto non è forse già sufficente?
> 
> Poi ripeto, sono veramente convinto che con lui per il momento ci voglia parlare soltanto....solo che la cosa non è reciproca


 ti capisco...ci sono passata anche io...ma lui era andato già oltre il semplice parlare....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Marzo 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Furono i 2 giorni più terribili della mia vita, mi sembrava di scoppiare, passavo da momenti di rabbia estrema e momenti di sconforto totale e pianto.
> 
> Non ho dormito ne mangiato per 4 giorni, poi non ce l'ho più fatta e gli ho chiesto se ci fossero problemi....lei negava, le chiesi con chi fosse uscita la sera prima, e lei negava negava negava.....alla fine ha ceduto e lo ha ammesso.
> 
> ...


Benvenuto.

Tua moglie ha ragione: è un problema suo e ha bisogno di tempo.
Se vuoi mettere una pezza male acconcia sullo strappo che si è prodotto nel vostro rapporto continua pure a forzarla e e chiederle di prendere una decisione.

Ma se desideri chiarire e approfondire i motivi della vostra crisi ed eventualmente risolverli metti da parte il tuo orgoglio maschile a porta un po' di pazienza.
Chissà per quanto tempo lei ha aspettato le tue parole (hai detto che sei di poche parole, giusto?)
Prova ad aspettare anche tu le sue. Io credo che arriveranno.
E avrete modo di comprendervi.


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Benvenuto.
> 
> Tua moglie ha ragione: è un problema suo e ha bisogno di tempo.
> Se vuoi mettere una pezza male acconcia sullo strappo che si è prodotto nel vostro rapporto continua pure a forzarla e e chiederle di prendere una decisione.
> ...



E' dura chiedere di essere paziente però... capisco la confusione di lei, ma anche lui, nonostante le sue qualità, rischia di spezzarsi a tirare troppo.


----------



## Amoremio (17 Marzo 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Sarebbe servito? Già il fatto che cercasse altrove mentitendomi spudoratamente la dice lunga....
> Comunque di fatto credo che quello fosse il loro primo incontro da soli e non era ancora avvenuto.
> 
> Non credo si incontrino fisicamente, il collega è una sorta di responsabile e non lavora stabilmente assieme a mia moglie. Però si sentono per telefono e via sms...e devo dire che *il tono da parte dell'amante è molto più filosofico e meno rivolto al sesso*. Oltretutto sono molti meno di prima gli sms....
> Credo si siano parlati e lui ora sappia che io so....


non gliene hai parlato prima perchè eri sotto shock
perchè non sapevi giustificare il controllo dell cell
perchè non riuscivi a reagire 
ecc ecc
e soprattutto
perchè volevi credere che potesse essere una bolla di sapone, o nulla di importante
qualcosa che lei stessa ti avrebbe raccontato tornando a casa
del genere "sai c'era questo tipo alla cena che penso ci stia provando, ma non ha capito proprio con chi ha a che fare" e ne avreste riso insieme e ti saresti dato del cretino

il grassetto è una strategia
dev'essere uno che sa che non può dire a una come tua moglie "smollala"
deve irretirla

comunque benvenuto


----------



## Amoremio (17 Marzo 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Crepi,
> *però il fatto che abbia organizzato tutto non è forse già sufficente?*
> 
> Poi ripeto, sono veramente convinto che con lui per il momento ci voglia parlare soltanto....solo che la cosa non è reciproca


se sia sufficente o no, dipende da te

la tua convinzione tuttavia è un po' ingenua
tua moglie non ha 3 anni ma 37


----------



## Amoremio (17 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Benvenuto.
> 
> Tua moglie ha ragione: è un problema suo e ha bisogno di tempo.
> Se vuoi mettere una pezza male acconcia sullo strappo che si è prodotto nel vostro rapporto continua pure a forzarla e e chiederle di prendere una decisione.
> ...


sostanzialmente quoto

ma porta pazienza facendole sentire che sei presente, che lei è importante per te
non fingendo che la cosa non ti riguardi o non ti interessi


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non gliene hai parlato prima perchè eri sotto shock
> perchè non sapevi giustificare il controllo dell cell
> perchè non riuscivi a reagire
> ecc ecc
> ...


Io sono d'accordo con questa lettura.
Però, arrivati a questo punto,  probabilmente lei non la "smollerà" solo perchè è stata scoperta, e in tal caso il problema che soggiace sarebbe solo rimandato.

Entrambi necessitano di un percorso per rendersi conto di cosa non va e di cosa li ha portati a questo


----------



## Amoremio (17 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E' dura chiedere di essere paziente però... capisco la confusione di lei, ma anche lui, nonostante le sue qualità, *rischia di spezzarsi a tirare troppo*.


sì
ma una crisi, un tradimento, anche non consumato
vanno risolti nel profondo se si vuole che il matrimonio duri nel tempo
non bastano le pezze a colori
è una di quelle circostanze in cui se hai @@ le devi tirar fuori
è dura 
ma la posta è alta


----------



## Simy (17 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Benvenuto.
> 
> Tua moglie ha ragione: è un problema suo e ha bisogno di tempo.
> Se vuoi mettere una pezza male acconcia sullo strappo che si è prodotto nel vostro rapporto continua pure a forzarla e e chiederle di prendere una decisione.
> ...


 Concordo...anche se in parte...purtoppo quando si è dalla parte dei traditi si vorrebbero avere tutte le risposte e subito! 
certo comprendo che è controproducente...ma le cose che si vorrebbe chiedere e sapere sono davvero tante


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sostanzialmente quoto
> 
> ma porta pazienza *facendole sentire che sei presente, che lei è importante per te*
> non fingendo che la cosa non ti riguardi o non ti interessi


Certo che sì. Anche lui ha tutto l'interesse di capire.


----------



## Amoremio (17 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io sono d'accordo con questa lettura.
> Però, arrivati a questo punto, probabilmente *lei non la "smollerà" solo perchè è stata scoperta,* e in tal caso il problema che soggiace sarebbe solo rimandato.
> 
> Entrambi necessitano di un percorso per rendersi conto di cosa non va e di cosa li ha portati a questo


può essere 
come può essere che non avvenga nulla perchè l'altro si tira indietro per paura
ma può essere anche che vada avanti, dipende da quanto lei si senta sentimentalmente coinvolta

sicuramente il percorso di cui dicevi andrà fatto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Concordo...anche se in parte...purtoppo quando si è dalla parte dei traditi si vorrebbero avere tutte le risposte e subito!
> certo comprendo che è controproducente...ma le cose che si vorrebbe chiedere e sapere sono davvero tante


Sì, lo immagino, pur non essendoci passata.

Se lui è stato capace di tenersi tutto dentro per due giorni credo che sia una persona tenace, può farcela. E mi sembra che tenga alla moglie.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Marzo 2011)

Ma mai tirarsela troppo che poi si sbrega...no?


----------



## Simy (17 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì, lo immagino, pur non essendoci passata.
> 
> Se lui è stato capace di tenersi tutto dentro per due giorni credo che sia una persona tenace, può farcela. E mi sembra che tenga alla moglie.


 vedi...è difficile da spiegare...però quando "scopri" qualcosa ma non hai ancora la certezza che sia vero....o cmq speri che la persona che ami torni sui suoi passi....riesci a tenerti tutto dentro...
il problema vero nasce quando lo scopri il tradimento....allora li scatta una molla che non riesci a controllare....e allora non ha più la pazienza di aspettare


----------



## Amoremio (17 Marzo 2011)

aggiungo



Niko74 ha detto:


> ..........in 2 settimane non ne ho parlato con nessuno....


bravo
continua così
se lei "torna" a te deve farlo perchè convinta
non per pressioni sociali o familiari
e tu non hai bisogno di consigli da parte di chi non ci è passato 
o ci è passato ma l'ha tenuto nascosto
nè di rendere conto a familiari e amici sul perchè e il percome decidi di non seguire i consigli


----------



## Amoremio (17 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì, lo immagino, pur non essendoci passata.
> 
> Se lui è stato capace di tenersi tutto dentro per due giorni *credo che sia una persona tenace, può farcela. E mi sembra che tenga alla moglie*.


sembra anche a me


----------



## Niko74 (17 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Hai la mia ammirazione.
> *Ci vuole un carattere di acciaio*.
> 
> Non so, non sono mai passata in una situazione come questa, ma pur con tutta la tua disponibilità, io le darei un limite di tempo per decidersi.


Dici? In effetti è l'opinione che quasi tutti hanno di me....e l'avevo anch'io....però se mi vedevi nei momenti di sconforto a piangere come un bambino tanto d'acciaio non ero 

Comunque: ammazza quante risposte in poche ore  ce n'è di gente che ci è passata in questi problemi


----------



## contepinceton (17 Marzo 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Dici? In effetti è l'opinione che quasi tutti hanno di me....e l'avevo anch'io....però se mi vedevi nei momenti di sconforto a piangere come un bambino tanto d'acciaio non ero
> 
> Comunque: ammazza quante risposte in poche ore  ce n'è di gente che ci è passata in questi problemi


Mezza popolazione italiana figliuolo


----------



## Amoremio (17 Marzo 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Dici? In effetti è l'opinione che quasi tutti hanno di me....e l'avevo anch'io....però se mi vedevi nei momenti di sconforto a piangere come un bambino tanto d'acciaio non ero
> 
> Comunque: ammazza quante risposte in poche ore  ce n'è di gente che ci è passata in questi problemi


l'acciaio fonde
poi torna più forte e brillante di prima
se gli resta qualche segno
aumenta il pregio della lavorazione:up:


----------



## Sabina (17 Marzo 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> mai avrei pensato in vita mia di trovarmi a scrivere su un forum trattante queste tematiche...e invece...eccomi qua
> 
> Due parole per presentarmi e farvi capire meglio la situazione: ho 37 anni e sono sposato da 5 anni con moglie coetanea e un figlio di 3 anni e mezzo.
> ...


Benvenuto 

Il problema non e' l'altro... anche se ora sia per te che per tua moglie e' il pensiero principale. Quello che e' successo e' un SEGNALE a cui tua moglie deve andare a fondo. E' un segnale che le manda il suo inconscio che qualcosa nella sua vita non va bene, un segnale di insoddisfazione.
Non so quanto tu possa esserle di aiuto ora... ci vorrà tempo e magari anche un aiuto esterno.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> l'acciaio fonde
> poi torna più forte e brillante di prima
> se gli resta qualche segno
> aumenta il pregio della lavorazione:up:


Sbagliato...
Guarda...mio nonno faceva il fabbro...
Fidati più duro fai l'acciaio...più fragile è...
Ma sai almeno come si fa a fare l'acciaio?
E la differenza tra acciai dolci e...che so...altre leghe?

Amore mio, prendiamo che so l'acciaio inossidabile...
Vero...non arruginisce, se non hai le punte al cobalto non lo fori...difficilissimo da saldare ad altri metalli...fidati saldare inox con "ferro" ( che è un acciaio dolce)...è impresa ardua...se non sai come fare...fa un sacco di cricche...

Ma fidati...l'acciaio inossidabile una volta deformato con fiamma ossidrica...diventa viola, resta viola, e non ci sarà mai più verso di raddrizzarlo...casomai cede da un punto e fa la piega dall'altra parte...ma non lo raddrizzi più resta rovinato per sempre...

Mentre gli acciai dolci, comunemente detto ferro, sono sensibili al magnetismo, quello inossidabile no.

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acciaio


----------



## Niko74 (17 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Benvenuto.
> 
> Tua moglie ha ragione: è un problema suo e ha bisogno di tempo.
> Se vuoi mettere una pezza male acconcia sullo strappo che si è prodotto nel vostro rapporto continua pure a forzarla e e chiederle di prendere una decisione.
> ...


Capisco quello che vuoi dire e in un certo senso dargli tempo è quello che sto facendo. Cerco comunque di starle vicino senza forzarla sull'argomento, anche se nemmeno per me la situazione è facile.

Su una cosa però voglio fare una precisazione: io comunque sono dell'idea che per risolvere i problemi di una coppia il tradimento non centri per nulla. Insomma non trovo giusto che lei "aspettando le mie parole" intanto se ne vada con un altro tenendomi tutto nascosto. Se hai un problema con me, e ci tieni a me, perché non provare a parlarmi?

Comunque si, tengo a lei e voglio tentare di salvare il matrimonio. Per lei ho fatto tante scelte che mi sono costate davvero parecchio (non in termini economici eh ) e adesso la vedo molto confusa per prndere decisioni....diamogli tempo.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Marzo 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Capisco quello che vuoi dire e in un certo senso dargli tempo è quello che sto facendo. Cerco comunque di starle vicino senza forzarla sull'argomento, anche se nemmeno per me la situazione è facile.
> 
> Su una cosa però voglio fare una precisazione: io comunque sono dell'idea che per risolvere i problemi di una coppia il tradimento non centri per nulla. Insomma non trovo giusto che lei "aspettando le mie parole" intanto se ne vada con un altro tenendomi tutto nascosto. Se hai un problema con me, e ci tieni a me, perché non provare a parlarmi?
> 
> Comunque si, tengo a lei e voglio tentare di salvare il matrimonio. Per lei ho fatto tante scelte che mi sono costate davvero parecchio (non in termini economici eh ) e adesso la vedo molto confusa per prndere decisioni....diamogli tempo.


Senti cerca di capire il suo animo...se sono partiti in quarta i sentimenti...o se è solo un capriccio, una curiosità, un momento de mona...
Ma come sai...
Se lei ha già deciso di fare sta cosa...non riuscirai a fermarla...sono casi in cui hanno la testa tarlata...e se ne fanno una mania....
Senti io quella volta, feci proprio finta di nulla...
E ha pagato...indifferenza totale...
In un altro caso la sofferenza fu atroce e vidi quasi come lei ci godesse nell'avermi reso così ridicolo...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Marzo 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Capisco quello che vuoi dire e in un certo senso dargli tempo è quello che sto facendo. Cerco comunque di starle vicino senza forzarla sull'argomento, anche se nemmeno per me la situazione è facile.
> 
> Su una cosa però voglio fare una precisazione: io comunque sono dell'idea che per risolvere i problemi di una coppia il tradimento non centri per nulla. Insomma non trovo giusto che lei "aspettando le mie parole" intanto se ne vada con un altro tenendomi tutto nascosto. Se hai un problema con me, e ci tieni a me, perché non provare a parlarmi?
> 
> Comunque si, tengo a lei e voglio tentare di salvare il matrimonio.* Per lei ho fatto tante scelte che mi sono costate davvero parecchio* (non in termini economici eh ) e adesso la vedo molto confusa per prndere decisioni....diamogli tempo.


Quindi senti che lei dovrebbe esserti debitrice?

Anch'io sono dell'avviso che il tradimento non risolva i problemi di una coppia, come non li risolve un figlio o qualsiasi altra cosa o persona che venga intromessa più o meno forzatamente tra i due componenti della coppia.

Ma solo tu sai se nel vostro caso siete già a questo punto.
O meglio: lo sa lei.

Anyway: il vostro è un rapporto di lunga data, che forse non vi ha dato modo di avere altre esperienze?
Magari su di lei pesa anche questo aspetto, che non è da sottovalutare.


----------



## Niko74 (17 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quindi senti che lei dovrebbe esserti debitrice?
> 
> Anch'io sono dell'avviso che il tradimento non risolva i problemi di una coppia, come non li risolve un figlio o qualsiasi altra cosa o persona che venga intromessa più o meno forzatamente tra i due componenti della coppia.
> 
> ...


Certo che no, sono scelte che ho fatto e non rimpiango...
Lei viene da una famiglia dalle fortissime convinzioni cattoliche e lei stessa le ha sempre avute (al contrario di me) quindi penso proprio che per lei io sia stata la prima esperienza e io prima ho avuto poco nulla di serio....

Certo non è da sottovalutare la cosa, però non è che si può distruggere una familia per la voglia di provare qualcosa di diverso....io per lo meno la vedo cosi...siamo stati assieme 11 anni prima di sposarci...pensarci prima no?


----------



## Niko74 (17 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *Sì, lo immagino, pur non essendoci passata*.
> 
> Se lui è stato capace di tenersi tutto dentro per due giorni credo che sia una persona tenace, può farcela. E mi sembra che tenga alla moglie.


Mi era sfuggito il particolare che non ci eri mai passata.....
Pure io fino a 2 settimane fa lo potevo solo immaginare....ti assicuro però che quando ti capita è una mazzata incredibile *che non puoi "immaginare" * si sta malissimo..non pensavo proprio una cosa del genere.


----------



## Simy (17 Marzo 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Certo che no, sono scelte che ho fatto e non rimpiango...
> Lei viene da una famiglia dalle fortissime convinzioni cattoliche e lei stessa le ha sempre avute (al contrario di me) quindi penso proprio che per lei io sia stata la prima esperienza e io prima ho avuto poco nulla di serio....
> 
> Certo non è da sottovalutare la cosa, però non è che si può distruggere una familia per la voglia di provare qualcosa di diverso....io per lo meno la vedo cosi...siamo stati assieme 11 anni prima di sposarci...pensarci prima no?


 non è cosi facile credimi....io spero davvero che tu ci riesca....potrai perdonare ma non dimenticare....e qualche cicatrice rimarrà sempre
....alla minima discussione potresti ritirare fuori la storia nuovamente


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Marzo 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Certo che no, sono scelte che ho fatto e non rimpiango...
> Lei viene da una famiglia dalle fortissime convinzioni cattoliche e lei stessa le ha sempre avute (al contrario di me) quindi penso proprio che per lei io sia stata la prima esperienza e io prima ho avuto poco nulla di serio....
> 
> *Certo non è da sottovalutare la cosa, però non è che si può distruggere una familia per la voglia di provare qualcosa di diverso....io per lo meno la vedo cosi...siamo stati assieme 11 anni prima di sposarci...pensarci prima no? *



La tua reazione di sconforto e di rabbia è del tutto normale.

Undici anni ti danno modo di scegliere se vengono impiegati utilmente.
Undici anni di fidanzamento secondo regole che scendono direttamente dalla famiglia di origine, ma che non sono state interiorizzate e fatte proprie perchè mai messe alla prova non so a cosa possono servire.

Ti parlo francamente perchè sono passaggi che ho vissuto anch'io.
Ho paura che tua moglie abbia bisogno di molta comprensione.
Non vuole distruggere la famiglia, ma credo che la vita le stia presentando il conto di scelte non del tutto volute.

Magari però mi sbaglio: la mia è una lettura fatta sulla base di pochissimi elementi. Prendila con le pinze.


----------



## Amoremio (17 Marzo 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Capisco quello che vuoi dire e in un certo senso dargli tempo è quello che sto facendo. Cerco comunque di starle vicino senza forzarla sull'argomento, anche se nemmeno per me la situazione è facile.
> 
> Su una cosa però voglio fare una precisazione: io comunque sono dell'idea che *per risolvere i problemi di una coppia il tradimento non centri per nulla. Insomma non trovo giusto che lei "aspettando le mie parole" intanto se ne vada con un altro tenendomi tutto nascosto. Se hai un problema con me, e ci tieni a me, perché non provare a parlarmi?*
> 
> Comunque si, tengo a lei e voglio tentare di salvare il matrimonio. Per lei ho fatto tante scelte che mi sono costate davvero parecchio (non in termini economici eh ) e adesso la vedo molto confusa per prndere decisioni....diamogli tempo.


il tradimento da crisi personale è una finzione complicata che il cervello del traditoRE mette in scena per il traditoRE stesso

è più facile dirsi che il problema è il rapporto col tradito piuttosto che la realtà
che può essere 
che stanno arrivando gli "anta"
che la gravidanza ha modificato il nostro corpo
che ci sentiamo apprezzatecome madri ma non come persone
che ci sentiamo date per scontate
....

certo che non è giusto
e lo sa anche lei
per questo il cervello le fa credere che qualcun'altro l'apprezza di più
che per questo lei non è da buttar via 
che tu hai dei difetti che prima non aveva mai visto

ma in fondo sembra che tua moglie faccia fatica a crederci

PS ho modificato il primo periodo dove avevo scritto "tradito"invece che traditore


----------



## xfactor (17 Marzo 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mi era sfuggito il particolare che non ci eri mai passata.....
> Pure io fino a 2 settimane fa lo potevo solo immaginare....ti assicuro però che quando ti capita è una mazzata incredibile *che non puoi "immaginare" * si sta malissimo..non pensavo proprio una cosa del genere.[/QUOTE
> 
> Sarò buono con te ...........e cercherò di non arrabbiarmi
> ...


----------



## Amoremio (17 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> non è cosi facile credimi....io spero davvero che tu ci riesca....potrai perdonare ma non dimenticare....e qualche cicatrice rimarrà sempre
> *....alla minima discussione potresti ritirare fuori la storia nuovamente*


errore da non commettere
una volta sviscerata la questione fine in fondo


----------



## xfactor (17 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> non è cosi facile credimi....io spero davvero che tu ci riesca....potrai perdonare ma non dimenticare....e qualche cicatrice rimarrà sempre
> ....alla minima discussione potresti ritirare fuori la storia nuovamente



:up:


----------



## Simy (17 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> errore da non commettere
> *una volta sviscerata la questione fine in fo*ndo


è dura però....la fiducia si perde...e basta nulla a volte per far tornare tutto a galla...ci vuole tanto tempo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> il tradimento da crisi personale è una finzione complicata che *il cervello* del tradito mette in scena per il tradito stesso
> 
> è più facile dirsi che il problema è il rapporto col tradito piuttosto che la realtà
> che può essere
> ...



Ho capito, è colpa del cervello.

...spetta che lo incontro, vedi che gli capita....:carneval:


----------



## Simy (17 Marzo 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Niko74 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Mi era sfuggito il particolare che non ci eri mai passata.....
> ...


----------



## xfactor (17 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> xfactor ha detto:
> 
> 
> > fortuna che dovevi essere buono!:carneval:
> ...


----------



## xfactor (17 Marzo 2011)

:incazzato:

e poi sono incazzato perchè un DONNA :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:

ha giocato con me a scopa su facciadibook, e mi ha fatto perdere 6 punti!!

le donne sono solo capaci di ragionare con la vagina!


----------



## Simy (17 Marzo 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> :incazzato:
> 
> e poi sono incazzato perchè un DONNA :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> ...


 non sarai te che non sai giocare a scopa :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## xfactor (17 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> non sarai te che non sai giocare a scopa :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





mi difendo 

fanculo a Paola o chi per essa!


----------



## Simy (17 Marzo 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> mi difendo
> 
> fanculo a Paola o chi per essa!


:up::up:


----------



## dottor manhattan (17 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> l'acciaio fonde
> poi torna più forte e brillante di prima
> se gli resta qualche segno
> aumenta il pregio della lavorazione:up:


Leggi bene queste parole Niko, si chiama tempratura.


----------



## Daniele (17 Marzo 2011)

Niko, tieni duro ora...non dire niente a nessuno e se lei decide di siluarti allora tira fuori il tuo dolore e ...sputtanala!!! :mrgreen:
Fidati, una bastardata aiuta  ogni tanto!!! Ah, ma il tizio, andarlo a beccare e gonfiarlo come un canotto???


----------



## Daniel75 (18 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Niko, tieni duro ora...non dire niente a nessuno e se lei decide di siluarti allora tira fuori il tuo dolore e ...sputtanala!!! :mrgreen:
> Fidati, una bastardata aiuta  ogni tanto!!! Ah, ma il tizio, andarlo a beccare e gonfiarlo come un canotto???


Non ho mai capito perche' prendersela con l'altro...
ma scusa.. arriva una bella ragazza pronta a darmela (e chiedo scusa a Niko74, non e' questo il caso ma un discorso generico) e io, single, dovrei dire di no solo perche' lei e' sposata/impegnata ?
Ma io mi incacchierei da matti con il partner traditore.. l'altra persona ha solo la 'colpa' di avere gusti simili ai tuoi e voler fare (nella maggioranza dei casi) del sesso con uno/una disponibile...


Tornando in topic... Niko74, mi spiace per la tua situazione e te lo dico onestamente essendo passato da entrambe le 'sponde'.
Purtroppo io sono convinto che la fiducia sia come la verginita', una volta persa e' persa.. inutile tutto quello che farai.
In questo momento capisco bene che la cosa piu' facile sia sperare che lei abbia solo preso una sbandata momentanea e, con un figlio, la situazione piu' facile e' che lei torni con te.
Considera pero' che se anche tornate insieme avrai sempre il dubbio, come ti hanno gia' detto... ogni telefonata, sms o "pizzata" con le amiche per te saranno pugni nello stomaco, per sempre, finche' l'amerai...
Detto cio' io farei giusto presente alla moglie che lei decida pure, ma che anche te stai valutando cosa fare... poi magari non e' vero, ma falle tremare un po' di terra sicura sotto i piedi.. spesso serve a farle capire cosa puo' guadagnare e cosa puo' perdere...
per la serie.. capisci l'importanza di una cosa solo quando ti viene a mancare...


----------



## Daniele (18 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Non ho mai capito perche' prendersela con l'altro...
> ma scusa.. arriva una bella ragazza pronta a darmela (e chiedo scusa a Niko74, non e' questo il caso ma un discorso generico) e io, single, dovrei dire di no solo perche' lei e' sposata/impegnata ?
> Ma io mi incacchierei da matti con il partner traditore.. l'altra persona ha solo la 'colpa' di avere gusti simili ai tuoi e voler fare (nella maggioranza dei casi) del sesso con uno/una disponibile...
> 
> ...


ma intanto ti pigli una matassa di botte incredibile. sai cosa significhi rispetto del prossimo??? Se io conosco una ragazza impegnata che ci prova con me io devo rispetto al suo compagno pur non conoscendolo, perchè a prescindere da quello che lei mi dirà so che sono tutte balle. Come non adoro che un tizio ci provi con la mia lei davanti a me allo stesso tempo non mi piace che un tizio ci provi alle mie spalle sapendo pure che è impegnata. Risultato di tutto questo, che a prescindere il tizio si prende delle slegnate da paura, almeno così imparerà cosa significhi rispettare gli altri, vuoi scommettere che dopo diventerà una persona che prima di agire pensa un pochettino? Ma che te lo vado a dire a te che cosa sia il rispetto? Da quanto hai detto tu rispetti solo te stesso e quello che sei per te stesso.
La mia donna sa chese mi tradisse io per il bene che le voglio non le farei nulla ma per l'indifferenza emotiva che provo per l'altro glli farei passare un inferno...solo per sfogarmi ed essere più felice, quindi la mia donna sa che se mi tradisse condannerebbe un uomo a tanto dolore.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Non ho mai capito perche' prendersela con l'altro...
> ma scusa.. arriva una bella ragazza pronta a darmela (e chiedo scusa a Niko74, non e' questo il caso ma un discorso generico) e io, single, dovrei dire di no solo perche' lei e' sposata/impegnata ?
> Ma io mi incacchierei da matti con il partner traditore.. l'altra persona ha solo la 'colpa' di avere gusti simili ai tuoi e voler fare (nella maggioranza dei casi) del sesso con uno/una disponibile...
> 
> ...


Però è vero sai se non ti fidi pensi sempre il peggio del peggio...
Ma io dico se lei dice esco con uno...tu esci con una no? In contemporanea così anche lei non sa se sei con i tuoi amici o con un'altra...
Par condicio eh?

Lothar...passami un'altra maiala rumena...c'è da fare...
Ma come diosanto...sono scappate tutte...
Lothar...esci subito da quel sito per incontri...ti uccide tua moglie se ti becca dove mangi i soldi...Lotharrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Papero (18 Marzo 2011)

Secondo me dovevi avere il coraggio di fermarla, forse adesso è troppo tardi... il tarlo è entrato in lei, il vostro rapporto secondo me è compromesso... 
Dal tono dei loro messaggi mi sembra di capire che quella sera volevano... consumare, perchè pensi che non l'abbiano fatto? Perchè te lo ha detto lei?

Come fai a continuare a controllarle i messaggi?


----------



## Niko74 (18 Marzo 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Secondo me dovevi avere il coraggio di fermarla, forse adesso è troppo tardi... il tarlo è entrato in lei, il vostro rapporto secondo me è compromesso...
> Dal tono dei loro messaggi mi sembra di capire che quella sera volevano... consumare, perchè pensi che non l'abbiano fatto? Perchè te lo ha detto lei?
> 
> *Come fai a continuare a controllarle i messaggi?*


Eh eh...segreto 
Comunque, dai messaggi si capiva che lui inisisteva ma le sue risposte erano evasive...sta di fatto che poi ci è uscita, anzi è andata a casa sua...che l'abbia fatto  o no cosa cambia?


----------



## Niko74 (18 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Niko, tieni duro ora...non dire niente a nessuno e se lei decide di siluarti allora tira fuori il tuo dolore e ...sputtanala!!! :mrgreen:
> Fidati, una bastardata aiuta  ogni tanto!!! Ah, ma il tizio, andarlo a beccare e gonfiarlo come un canotto???


 ho già il numero e ho pure sentito la sua voce idiota la mattina prima del fatidico appuntamento di 2 settimane fa  
Però alla fine sono dell'idea di Daniele75...non è che lui ha poi tutte ste colpe, è single...ci prova con una che sembra starci....è bravo a dirle le paroline dolci (deve mangiare molti baci perugina :mrgreen

Al momento lo lascio stare...se la cosa va a finire male magari qualche soddisfazione me la tolgo


----------



## Niko74 (18 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Detto cio' io farei giusto presente alla moglie che lei decida pure, ma che anche te stai valutando cosa fare... poi magari non e' vero, ma falle tremare un po' di terra sicura sotto i piedi.. spesso serve a farle capire cosa puo' guadagnare e cosa puo' perdere...
> per la serie.. capisci l'importanza di una cosa solo quando ti viene a mancare...


Questo lo ho già fatto qualche giorno fa :up:


----------



## Niko74 (18 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Leggi bene queste parole Niko, si chiama tempratura.


Emh....ma prima qualcuno esperto del settore ha un pò smontato tecnicamente quelle informazioni


----------



## VcomeVendetta (18 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io dico se lei dice esco con uno...tu esci con una no? In contemporanea così anche lei non sa se sei con i tuoi amici o con un'altra...
> Par condicio eh?
> 
> :carneval::carneval::carneval:




Quoto quoto quoto al mille per mille. 
La vita va avanti, eccome.

Ed e' l'unico modo per far sì che il tradimento si riveli, con il senno di poi, non solo e per forza un gran palo nel c...0, ma una fase della coppia che e' stata superata abbandonando uno schema che evidentemente non rendeva piu' felici.

Uscire con un'altra donna non vuol dire necessariamente farci sesso, a volte basta solo VIVERE quella sensazione di fremito... sentire di piacere, sentire quelle mille emozioni dimenticate... 


Comunque qualsiasi cosa (legale) e' meglio che stare in casa a piangere.


----------



## passante (18 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lothar...passami un'altra maiala rumena...c'è da fare...
> Ma come diosanto...sono scappate tutte...
> Lothar...esci subito da quel sito per incontri...ti uccide tua moglie se ti becca dove mangi i soldi...Lotharrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr:carneval::carneval::carneval:


:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Amoremio (18 Marzo 2011)

passante ha detto:


> :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


non so se questo può agevolarti la comprensione di quel che dicevo più giù:carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Marzo 2011)

passante ha detto:


> :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


 
Mi associo.


----------



## Tubarao (18 Marzo 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> ...ci prova con una che sembra starci....è bravo a dirle le paroline dolci (deve mangiare molti baci perugina :mrgreen


Prima di tutto benvenuto. 

Dovessi avere una compagna, tra l'altro di 37 anni, che capitola dvanti a frasi stile baci perugina, le sediate sulle gengive si sprecherebbero.......

Sempre parlando per sensazioni e impressioni e quindi sempre molto opinabili e  da prendere con le doverose pinzette, sarebbe quasi auspicabile da parte tua sperare che il pensiero di tua moglie alle lettura di tali sms sia qualcosa del tipo:

"Si vabbè, bella la luna, le stelle, il cielo azzurro, gli apostrofi rosa....ma quando s'organizzamo pe trombà".

Se così non fosse stai in una brutta situazione, nuovo amico.


----------



## Daniel75 (18 Marzo 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Questo lo ho già fatto qualche giorno fa :up:


Questo ti fa onore... non e' facile passare dalla teoria alla pratica.
Un conto e' sapere qual'e' la cosa piu' giusta da fare, un'altra e' avere il coraggio di farla.
Spero tutto si risolva bene per te, da quel che ho letto sei un bravo ragazzo e non meriti di soffrire. Ti auguro di tornare ad essere presto felice, con chiunque sia questa felicita'.. ora tutto appare brutto e grigio ma (e credimi, non e' solo una frase fatta) non piovera' per sempre.

P.S. Ah, io sono Daniel75 (senza la e), Daniele invece e' quello sempre arrabbiato con il mondo che brucerebbe vivi tutti i traditori 

P.P.S. Concordo con Tubarao. Io, per quanto male sarei stato, avrei preferito che mia moglie mi dicesse che ha voluto fare un'esperienza di sesso in un momento di debolezza piuttosto che fare per 2 mesi Baci Perugina (bbbrrrrr) e sms alla trottolino amoroso du-du-du-da-da-da. La fiducia saltava in entrambi i casi, ma nella prima vedrei molte possibilita' di "riappacificazione", nella seconda meno.
Ah, un'ultima cosa, non voglio girare il coltello nella piaga, ma tua moglie sono sicuro che non e' ingenua, ne' stupida, se voleva parlare non andava a casa sua. Qualunque maschietto della galassia oltre i 15 anni da solo in casa con una "lei" ha quella idea li... non solo lothar o il conte, ma tornando al punto prima, forse e' la situazione "meno peggiore".


----------



## melania (18 Marzo 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> mai avrei pensato in vita mia di trovarmi a scrivere su un forum trattante queste tematiche...e invece...eccomi qua
> 
> Due parole per presentarmi e farvi capire meglio la situazione: ho 37 anni e sono sposato da 5 anni con moglie coetanea e un figlio di 3 anni e mezzo.
> ...


Benvenuto.
Niko, sii forte. Mostrale la tua calma e la tua forza. Se puoi sii razionale, perché lei ora non lo è. Parlale con calma, se riesci, falle anche vedere la tua tristezza, ma non la disperazione, quella farebbe solo male a entrambe. Niko parlale senza odio. Dille che può prendere le sue decisioni sulla base di quello che sente e non di ciò che pensa di dover fare. Anche tu però, fai lo stesso. Pensa a quello che provi per lei, senza pensare a nient'altro. Non sarebbe giusto rimanere con lei per tuo figlio. Non sarebbe giusto per te stesso. Se credi...se è necessario prenditi qualche giorno per te stesso. Dille che devi pensare anche tu.
Un abbraccio


----------



## Mari' (18 Marzo 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Secondo me dovevi avere il coraggio di fermarla, forse adesso è troppo tardi... il tarlo è entrato in lei, il vostro rapporto secondo me è compromesso...
> Dal tono dei loro messaggi mi sembra di capire che quella sera volevano... consumare, *perchè pensi che non l'abbiano fatto? Perchè te lo ha detto lei?
> *
> Come fai a continuare a controllarle i messaggi?


----------



## Wise (18 Marzo 2011)

TRADIMENTO? Prova a ribaltare la situazione e avrai molte risposte. Tutto quello che si fa per ristabilire un rapporto è un semplice stillicidio o un rimandare qualcosa. E' un creare rimpianti.
Se c'è una crisi si parla chiaro, o di qui o di là.
Non credo proprio, visto quello che hai riportato che il contatto fisico con te, non sia una forzatura, se avviene.
Preparati sempre al peggio e se arriva il meglio sarà più soddisfacente.
Anch'io ho avuto la stessa esperienza al contrario tuo, sono stato io che ho " Tradito ",ma i motivi li avevo ben in mente ed ho proseguito per la strada nuova e non tornerei più indietro per tutto l'oro del mondo.
Bada che a me è costata veramente cara, in termini economici, ma non me ne frega assolutamente nulla. LA LIBERTA' NON HA PREZZO per chi ha la CONSAPEVOLEZZA di APPREZZARLA..
 Wise


----------



## melania (18 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> TRADIMENTO? Prova a ribaltare la situazione e avrai molte risposte. Tutto quello che si fa per ristabilire un rapporto è un semplice stillicidio o un rimandare qualcosa. E' un creare rimpianti.
> Se c'è una crisi si parla chiaro, o di qui o di là.
> Non credo proprio, visto quello che hai riportato che il contatto fisico con te, non sia una forzatura, se avviene.
> Preparati sempre al peggio e se arriva il meglio sarà più soddisfacente.
> ...


Questo è quel che si dice....far di tutta l'erba un fascio!


----------



## Wise (18 Marzo 2011)

melania ha detto:


> Questo è quel che si dice....far di tutta l'erba un fascio!


MA E' SEMPRE COSI' chi nega E' IPOCRITA!!
wise


----------



## melania (18 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> MA E' SEMPRE COSI' chi nega E' IPOCRITA!!
> wise


Senti, speravo di fornirti un'ancora.
Mi spiace per te, adesso ti lapideranno tutti quelli che, come me hanno voluto capire e perdonare. E ora sono contenti.
Ti lapideranno e a giusta ragione.....aspetta un po'...sta lì....non andartene:ira::ira::ira::ira::ira::ira::ira::ira::ira::ira::ira:


----------



## Wise (18 Marzo 2011)

NON FUGGO E PORGO LA GUANCIA....


----------



## Sabina (18 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> TRADIMENTO? Prova a ribaltare la situazione e avrai molte risposte. Tutto quello che si fa per ristabilire un rapporto è un semplice stillicidio o un rimandare qualcosa. E' un creare rimpianti.
> Se c'è una crisi si parla chiaro, o di qui o di là.
> Non credo proprio, visto quello che hai riportato che il contatto fisico con te, non sia una forzatura, se avviene.
> Preparati sempre al peggio e se arriva il meglio sarà più soddisfacente.
> ...


E' proprio vero, LA LIBERTÀ NON HA PREZZO.
Ma quando hai figli arrivano sempre prima loro.... forse per alcuni uomini e' più facile. Tu hai figli?


----------



## Wise (18 Marzo 2011)

Certo che lì ho i adoro e li vedo tutti i giorni, ho uno splendido rapporto con loro e la mia ex moglie per me è la loro mamma e oggi siamo quasi amici,ma con lei non ci tornerei e tornerò MAI!!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> NON FUGGO E PORGO LA GUANCIA....


 Fai male ... non c'è gusto di colpire :rotfl:


----------



## Wise (18 Marzo 2011)

:up:


----------



## xfactor (18 Marzo 2011)

melania ha detto:


> Benvenuto.
> Niko, sii forte. Mostrale la tua calma e la tua forza. Se puoi sii razionale, perché lei ora non lo è. Parlale con calma, se riesci, falle anche vedere la tua tristezza, ma non la disperazione, quella farebbe solo male a entrambe. Niko parlale senza odio. Dille che può prendere le sue decisioni sulla base di quello che sente e non di ciò che pensa di dover fare. Anche tu però, fai lo stesso. Pensa a quello che provi per lei, senza pensare a nient'altro. Non sarebbe giusto rimanere con lei per tuo figlio. Non sarebbe giusto per te stesso. Se credi...se è necessario prenditi qualche giorno per te stesso. Dille che devi pensare anche tu.
> Un abbraccio




Non dargli retta è la solita drogata di passaggio!:incazzato:

ma che stai a dì ? Comprensivo, fagli vedere la tua tristezza ?........poi che altro deve fare? Portarla sotto casa dell'amico in macchina ed andarla a riprendere??


----------



## Rabarbaro (18 Marzo 2011)

Ciao Niko!

Video meliora proboque, deteriora sequor.

Certo che sarebbe tutto davvero facile se la tua fanciulla s'accostasse al suo trastullo di carne pensandolo.

Veggio il meglio ma al peggio m'appiglio.

E, facile lo sarebbe anche per te, gloriosa roccia e fulgido esempio, che sapresti di essere stato gabbato da una sconsiderata che ha preso lucciole per lanterne.
Una turlupinata che fa cadere la sua dabbenaggine su di te.

Invece qualcosa non quadra.
Perchè invece di trasformarti in un Godzilla furente e pandemico o meditare sanguigna e subdola vendetta, come Blake diceva qui:

I was angry with my friend: 
I told my wrath, my wrath did end. 
I was angry with my foe; 
I told it not, my wrath did grow. 


And I water'd it in fears, 
Night & morning with my tears; 
And I sunned it with my smiles 
And with soft deceitful wiles. 

And it grew both day and night, 
Till it bore an apple bright; 
And my foe beheld it shine, 
And he knew that it was mine,

And into my garden stole 
When the night had veil'd the pole: 
In the morning glad I see 
My foe outstretch'd beneath the tree 

hai secreto effluvii e secretato reazioni, di quelle che sono abominio per i confidenti e miele per le peripatetiche.
Ciò è insopportabile.

Oltretutto parti colla gamba ramata, e questo nella gara dei 100 metri è ancora peggio che nella maratona, no?
Perchè i 100 metri sono la tempesta ed impeto che non possono non nascere nel cuore che batte ancora e la maratona sono i restanti giorni che ti separano dalla fossa durante i quali, se vorrai restarle accanto, ogni suo respiro ti riecheggerà nei padiglioni come urlo di una erinni impura ed empia.

Ma vuoi davvero restarle accanto?
Quante delle tue lacrime hanno tentato di annegare la coppia di neuroni che, presi da furia giacobina, volevano veder rotolare nel cesto la testa del vostro matrimonio?

Non credere che non ci sarà spazio per non rimpiangere una decisione solo perchè non messa mai all'ordine del giorno.
Non c'è alcun gehirntraining che ti possa allenare a codeste angherie da parte di una seele annessa al desiderio delle tue paure con un plebiscito fasullo!

Per questo non devi pensare a come fare per andare avanti con lei, ma piuttosto se lei debba venire avanti con te.

Che certe sguappole dall'ugnolo laido, per lenire la morchia dell'uggio, ti gramano e molcono come streghe o sirene melliflue, e loro si evidenziano, ma cert'altre, come carne di lonza, fringuelle d'altrui piccozze, si slamano con rito mitraico e cerimonia esoterica, tanto da far credere di gettare pur lo smagato e lo scafato tra le onde del libero arbitrio, mentre invece li tengono legati a doppia corda come marionette umane.

Ovviamente l'intelligenza secerne cautela.

Fanne buon uso!

Ciao!


----------



## Mari' (18 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


>


*.*​

Solo una carezza? ... di piu', di tutto per loro  grazie.


----------



## Simy (18 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *.*​
> 
> 
> 
> Solo una carezza? ... di piu', di tutto per loro  grazie.


 :upvvio che si! :up:


----------



## Mari' (18 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :upvvio che si! :up:


:rotfl::rotfl: potevi anche non rispondere (di proposito non ti avevo citata ) mo sanno tutti che mi hai donato uno smeraldo :rotfl::rotfl: ... sei proprio come i bambini: Innocente! 

Di nuovo grazie! :thankyou:


----------



## Simy (18 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl: potevi anche non rispondere (di proposito non ti avevo citata ) mo sanno tutti che mi hai donato uno smeraldo :rotfl::rotfl: ... sei proprio come i bambini: Innocente!
> 
> Di nuovo grazie! :thankyou:


vabbè io non ho nulla da nascondere! :up: che male c'è a mandarti un saluto ai pelosetti? :mrgreen: sennò poi si lamentano che andiamo in OT!


----------



## Mari' (18 Marzo 2011)

*O T dichiarato*



Simy ha detto:


> vabbè io non ho nulla da nascondere! :up: che male c'è a mandarti un saluto ai pelosetti? :mrgreen: sennò poi si lamentano che andiamo in OT!


Vedrai, vedrai  io qua dentro sto sulle palle a troppa gente  chiudiamola qua, quando mi donerai degli smeraldini saro' muta come un pesce  :mrgreen:


----------



## Niko74 (18 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> TRADIMENTO? Prova a ribaltare la situazione e avrai molte risposte. Tutto quello che si fa per ristabilire un rapporto è un semplice stillicidio o un rimandare qualcosa. E' un creare rimpianti.
> *Se c'è una crisi si parla chiaro, o di qui o di là.*
> Non credo proprio, visto quello che hai riportato che il contatto fisico con te, non sia una forzatura, se avviene.
> Preparati sempre al peggio e se arriva il meglio sarà più soddisfacente.
> ...


Beh....ognuno è libero di fare le sue scelte, però le due frasi in grassetto, mi spiace per te, ma si contraddicono tra di loro.

Cioè, tu prima dici che se c'è una crisi si parla chiaro e si fa una scelta, e poi tradisci? Boh....


----------



## Niko74 (18 Marzo 2011)

melania ha detto:


> Benvenuto.
> Niko, sii forte. Mostrale la tua calma e la tua forza. Se puoi sii razionale, perché lei ora non lo è. Parlale con calma, se riesci, falle anche vedere la tua tristezza, ma non la disperazione, quella farebbe solo male a entrambe. Niko parlale senza odio. Dille che può prendere le sue decisioni sulla base di quello che sente e non di ciò che pensa di dover fare. Anche tu però, fai lo stesso. Pensa a quello che provi per lei, senza pensare a nient'altro. Non sarebbe giusto rimanere con lei per tuo figlio. Non sarebbe giusto per te stesso. Se credi...se è necessario prenditi qualche giorno per te stesso. Dille che devi pensare anche tu.
> Un abbraccio


E' quello che sto cercando di fare. Grazie per le tue parole che mi danno conforto


----------



## Niko74 (18 Marzo 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Non dargli retta è la solita drogata di passaggio!:incazzato:
> 
> ma che stai a dì ? Comprensivo, fagli vedere la tua tristezza ?........poi che altro deve fare? Portarla sotto casa dell'amico in macchina ed andarla a riprendere??


Dici che dovrei? 
Ho capito che sei "lievemente" estremista nelle tue decisioni e ti capisco dato che io pure lo sono sempre stato...mai avrei pensato di reagire in questa maniera ad un tradimento, ero uno che ragionava come te.
Però, sarà che questa esperienza mi ha devastato e che è passato troppo poco tempo, ma mi viene da agire come dice melania

Poi magari tra 1 mese...la porto a casa dell'amante e li disitegro di mazzate...chissa


----------



## Hirohito (18 Marzo 2011)

Mi dispiace per la situazione, ma io direi che al 90 % è già successo. Non che cambia molto nella sostanza, è vero, ma lì dipende da come ognuno è fatto.


----------



## Wise (18 Marzo 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Beh....ognuno è libero di fare le sue scelte, però le due frasi in grassetto, mi spiace per te, ma si contraddicono tra di loro.
> 
> Cioè, tu prima dici che se c'è una crisi si parla chiaro e si fa una scelta, e poi tradisci? Boh....


MA se sai già che c'è una tresca, che tu continui ad ostinarti a non vedere!! Io non mi contraddico, se vuoi continuare poni aut aut e anche se vuoi risolverla lì velocemente la risolvi.
Direi che il mio è un incoraggiamento,NO?


----------



## Niko74 (18 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> MA se sai già che c'è una tresca, che tu continui ad ostinarti a non vedere!! Io non mi contraddico, se vuoi continuare poni aut aut e anche se vuoi risolverla lì velocemente la risolvi.
> Direi che il mio è un incoraggiamento,NO?


Non la voglio vedere???? Forse intendi che non VORREI vederla...però la vedo eccome....
Come detto svariate pagine fa, le ho già detto che se vuole continuare con me o con lui è una sua scelta, però o sta con me o con lui e cosi non può continuare...lei ha bisogno di tempo per pensare e io glielo do....

Stai tranquillo che non sarò ancora qui ad aspettare tra un anno...fidati


----------



## Wise (18 Marzo 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Non la voglio vedere???? Forse intendi che non VORREI vederla...però la vedo eccome....
> Come detto svariate pagine fa, le ho già detto che se vuole continuare con me o con lui è una sua scelta, però o sta con me o con lui e cosi non può continuare...lei ha bisogno di tempo per pensare e io glielo do....
> 
> Stai tranquillo che non sarò ancora qui ad aspettare tra un anno...fidati


 
ASPETTARE? Bene le dici "pensi a casa tua con il tuo amico...ciau ciau.."


----------



## Niko74 (18 Marzo 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Mi dispiace per la situazione, ma io direi che al 90 % è già successo. Non che cambia molto nella sostanza, è vero, ma lì dipende da come ognuno è fatto.


Esatto, dipende da come è fatto ognuno....io direi che al 100% è già successo....il fatto che abbia tradito la mia fiducia e mi abbia mancato di rispetto provando a negare pure davanti all'evidenza è più che sufficente....se poi ci è anche andata a letto è solo un pochino peggio...forse...


----------



## Niko74 (18 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> ASPETTARE? Bene le dici "pensi a casa tua con il tuo amico...ciau ciau.."


Come già detto ad altri....io sono uno che l'ha sempre pensata come te...ora sarà che è appena successo, ma non riesco a fare ciò che dici tu....però se le corna iniziano a diventare troppo grandi magari mi ripiglio


----------



## Wise (18 Marzo 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Esatto, dipende da come è fatto ognuno....io direi che al 100% è già successo....il fatto che abbia tradito la mia fiducia e mi abbia mancato di rispetto provando a negare pure davanti all'evidenza è più che sufficente....se poi ci è anche andata a letto è solo un pochino peggio...forse...


 
Ma no, è così importante che ci abbia trombato oppure no?

E' un difetto che avevo anche io tanto tempo fa, che trombi con uno con due o con tre e ance con te non è la cosa importante!!

Secondo te il tradimento è scoparsi uno? ma va,purtroppo è ben altro


----------



## Niko74 (18 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Ma no, è così importante che ci abbia trombato oppure no?
> 
> E' un difetto che avevo anche io tanto tempo fa, che trombi con uno con due o con tre e ance con te non è la cosa importante!!
> 
> Secondo te il tradimento è scoparsi uno? ma va,purtroppo è ben altro


Mmmmhhh, credo che io e te non ci capiamo 
Stavo dicendo quello che dici tu eh...poco importa se ci è scappata la trombata....è già successo tutto il resto :up:


----------



## Sterminator (18 Marzo 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mmmmhhh, credo che io e te non ci capiamo
> Stavo dicendo quello che dici tu eh...*poco importa se ci è scappata la trombata*....è già successo tutto il resto :up:



bella capa...:mrgreen:

se fossi un giudice daresti l'ergastolo sia a chi in una rapina si ferma all'ingresso e non la porta a compimento e sia a chi nel compierla ci fa scappare il morto...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

dovevi stopparla anziche' farla andare, consapevolmente da parte tua, a "consumare"...

uno sbandamento parlatorio con "estranei" poteva anche essere comprensibile visto che avete fatto la stronzata di sposarvi giovani ed alla prima esperienza...e su quello poi risolvere...

per me cosi' invece e' durissima da superare...


----------



## Wise (18 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> bella capa...:mrgreen:
> 
> se fossi un giudice daresti l'ergastolo sia a chi in una rapina si ferma all'ingresso e non la porta a compimento e sia a chi nel compierla ci fa scappare il morto...
> 
> ...


 
STOPPARE???? MA VUOI SCHERZARE? TU TI FARESTI STOPPAREEEE?
Ma voi siete fuori come dei cortili!!!
Se uno/a vuole andare che vada..
Se sta bene con me resta!!!
Questa è FOLLIA; STOPPARE!!!
:incazzato:


----------



## Hirohito (18 Marzo 2011)

Son d'accordo. Che te vuoi stoppare. 
E' lei che dovrebbe stoppare lui dal mandarla in mona, che sarebe pure tempo.



Wise ha detto:


> STOPPARE???? MA VUOI SCHERZARE? TU TI FARESTI STOPPAREEEE?
> Ma voi siete fuori come dei cortili!!!
> Se uno/a vuole andare che vada..
> Se sta bene con me resta!!!
> ...


----------



## Sterminator (18 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> STOPPARE???? MA VUOI SCHERZARE? TU TI FARESTI STOPPAREEEE?
> Ma voi siete fuori come dei cortili!!!
> Se uno/a vuole andare che vada..
> Se sta bene con me resta!!!
> ...


famme capi'....per vie fortuite hai scoperto l'imminente incontro copulante e manco un se esci da quella porta non rientri piu' hai le palle di dirle?

ma allora cornuti ce nascete...

e dice fuori agli altri...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Wise (18 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> famme capi'....per vie fortuite hai scoperto l'imminente incontro copulante e manco un se esci da quella porta non rientri piu' hai le palle di dirle?
> 
> ma allora cornuti ce nascete...
> 
> ...


Sicuramente non adrei a riprendermela, ma vuoi scherzare?
L'avanzo se lo tengono gli altri, mica io.
Il tapino le da delle chances, l'unica chance è resti o vai, se proprio vuoi concedere una chance. io non lo farei direi " VAI"


----------



## Sterminator (19 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> *Sicuramente non adrei a riprendermela, ma vuoi scherzare?*
> L'avanzo se lo tengono gli altri, mica io.
> Il tapino le da delle chances, l'unica chance è resti o vai, se proprio vuoi concedere una chance. io non lo farei direi " VAI"


???

E perche' io cos'ho detto?

Hai (vabbe' Colino...:mrgreen:...) avuto culo, visto che hai scoperto la tresca ed anche prima che succeda (per me) l'irreparabile trombatorio e non approfitti per fare il test e vedere come si comporta la simil-Minetti???:mrgreen:

se se ne va a trombare, allora a te ti considera meno di una merdina secca...se ti pija pe' culo dicendo che non ci va piu' perche' pensa che la trombata sia solo rimandata, io la vita tanto tranquilla in casa non gliela lascio mica....

quanto puoi reggere con la finzione se non e' una sbandata "innocente" e sempre se non sei un fesso addormentato?...

Ps: hai capito che il tu non sei tu ma Nico, si'?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Niko74 (19 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> bella capa...:mrgreen:
> 
> se fossi un giudice daresti l'ergastolo sia a chi in una rapina si ferma all'ingresso e non la porta a compimento e sia a chi nel compierla ci fa scappare il morto...
> 
> ...


Se per te sposasi a 31 anni è essere giovani . ripeto che siamo stati assieme prima per quasi 11 anni...mica un giorno...

Ah....poi ovviamente "fesso e addormentato" lo dici a qualcunaltro!!!!


----------



## Sterminator (19 Marzo 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Se per te sposasi a 31 anni è essere giovani . ripeto che siamo stati assieme prima per quasi 11 anni...mica un giorno...
> 
> Ah....poi ovviamente "fesso e addormentato" lo dici a qualcunaltro!!!!


Mah....

Parlavi di lei a 18 anni alla prima esperienza....e comunque te a 20 anni non credo che avrai avuto chissa' quante battaglie "formanti" a parte l'ucciderti di pippe.......:mrgreen:

per quello trovavo per lei, piu' o meno comprensibile una certa sbandata visto che ha assaggiato ben poche minestre, anzi proprio zero e dovevi instaurare il dialogo ricucente quando hai avuto il culo di intercettare che stava per farsi fare la festa, costituendo un colpo di grazia notevole al rapporto, per il 99,9999999% delle persone normali...

il fesso ed addormentato era riferito all'ipotetica scenetta che stavo ricostruendo con Wise e cioe' se nel caso UNO l'avesse messa alle strette e lei quella sera non fosse piu' andata a scopare per la prima volta, perche' nella sua testa il sollazzo era solo rimandato ed era solo per fare fesso il proprio marito...e' chiaro adesso?...:mrgreen:

pero' adesso che ci penso meglio, col fatto che sapendo che quella sera sarebbe andata a scopare col ganzo e te non hai fatto un cazzo perche' consideri una trombata equivalente ad un'atto parlatorio e sfogatorio, beh altro che fesso sei stato....:mrgreen:

mettice te il termine giusto ancora ti dovessi offendere...

ma e' roba da matti...da dove cazzo arrivano, da Marte?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Se per te sposasi a 31 anni è essere giovani . ripeto che siamo stati assieme prima per quasi 11 anni...mica un giorno...
> 
> Ah....poi ovviamente "*fesso e addormentato*" lo dici a qualcunaltro!!!!


Scusa Niko, ma un uomo di 37 anni cosi ingenuo e innocente, tu come lo chiameresti in questa fase dalla sua vita e, con questi lunari? :cooldue:

Fesso e addormentato e' il minimo   .


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Mah....
> 
> Parlavi di lei a 18 anni alla prima esperienza....e comunque te a 20 anni non credo che avrai avuto chissa' quante battaglie "formanti" a parte l'ucciderti di pippe.......:mrgreen:
> 
> ...



Ognuno parla come puo' :ar:


































:mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (19 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ognuno parla come puo' :ar:
> 
> :mrgreen::rotfl:


Cazzo e' da ricovero...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Niko74 (19 Marzo 2011)

Liberi di pensarla come volete.....


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Cazzo e' da ricovero...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



... e questo posto secondo te cos'e'? :carneval:


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Liberi di pensarla come volete.....


Giusto, tanto il malloppo e' tuo  noi possiamo SOLO darti delle dritte  :mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (19 Marzo 2011)

Niko, non ovevi farla andare, dovevi metterla davanti al fatto che se lo avesse fatto avrebbe perso te e tutto quello che aveva, come era giusto che fosse.
Vista da fuori, il lasciarla andare è indice che non ci tieni a lei e di sicuro lei lo avrà percepito così.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Marzo 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Liberi di pensarla come volete.....


Grazie della concessione....:mrgreen:

Colino, te ripeto, dovevi approfittare quella sera stessa a farle tirare fuori il rospo evitando quindi, se lei ci teneva a te, la catastrofe...

se non c'arrivi al fatto che ti sei sparato nelle palle da solo, cazzi tuoi...a me chemmifrega?

Volevi un parere eccotelo, se invece e' solo approvazione e sostegno per le cazzate che combini ritenta ancora, sarai piu' fortunato...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Grazie della concessione....:mrgreen:
> 
> Colino, te ripeto, dovevi approfittare quella sera stessa a farle tirare fuori il rospo evitando quindi, se lei ci teneva a te, la catastrofe...
> 
> ...


Io sarei partita all'attacco dalle prime e-mail , figurati :incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Sterminator (19 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io sarei partita all'attacco dalle prime e-mail , figurati :incazzato::incazzato:


E ma pensava che lei si sarebbe inkazzata per la violazione della praivaisi...

che ne sai magari lo mena pure...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E ma pensava che lei si sarebbe inkazzata per la violazione della praivaisi...
> 
> che ne sai* magari lo mena pure*...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


... con ragione :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotflscherzo)


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E ma pensava che lei si sarebbe inkazzata per la violazione della praivaisi...
> 
> che ne sai magari lo mena pure...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





Mari' ha detto:


> ... con ragione :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotflscherzo)



Stermi'  siamo senza quore :risata::risata::risata: :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (19 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... con ragione :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotflscherzo)


infatti...

Lei: (abbarbicata alla tenda della finestra del salotto)

ao', ma tu sapevi della cazzata che stavo per fare e non mi hai fermata?

Lui:e che mi chiamo Pasquale?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87UJcwdipzo

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> infatti...
> 
> Lei: (abbarbicata alla tenda della finestra del salotto)
> 
> ...



Intanto incassava scoppole 

































:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2011)

*O t*

Stermi' tu che topo c'hai? ... vai a rispondere nel 3d di Daniele in Libero :carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (19 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stermi' tu che topo c'hai? ... vai a rispondere nel 3d di Daniele in Libero :carneval:


Devo andare...purtroppo...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Devo andare...purtroppo...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


OK :up: lo farai piu' tardi,  se e' troppo impegnativo il tributo :mrgreen: intanto preparati :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2011)

*Segnala anche questo felina del cazzo* :mrgreen:

Ultima Attività: Oggi 12:54  Attività Attuale: Sta Segnalando un Messaggio 


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:​


----------



## Niko74 (19 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Niko, non ovevi farla andare, dovevi metterla davanti al fatto che se lo avesse fatto avrebbe *perso te e tutto quello che aveva, come era giusto che fosse.*
> Vista da fuori, il lasciarla andare è indice che non ci tieni a lei e di sicuro lei lo avrà percepito così.


E' quello che succederà la prossima volta che accadrà, già glielo ho detto. 
E visto che voi sostenete che accadrà direi che siamo a posto no?


----------



## Daniele (19 Marzo 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> E' quello che succederà la prossima volta che accadrà, già glielo ho detto.
> E visto che voi sostenete che accadrà direi che siamo a posto no?


Adesso nessuna fiducia, se vuole andare via dal rapporto che lo faccia lealmente, ma fino ad allora lei deve pensare e basta, la fiducia non c'è e non ci deve proprio essere in te. Ma possibile che vi conosciate da tanto tempo e lei si è fatta questa stronzata??? Che voleva essere, il tentativo di repcuperare una giovinezza che non ha vissuto dandola via???


----------



## Niko74 (19 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Adesso nessuna fiducia, se vuole andare via dal rapporto che lo faccia lealmente, ma fino ad allora lei deve pensare e basta, la fiducia non c'è e non ci deve proprio essere in te. Ma possibile che vi conosciate da tanto tempo e lei si è fatta questa stronzata??? *Che voleva essere, il tentativo di repcuperare una giovinezza che non ha vissuto dandola via*???


La fiducia in questo momento non c'è di sicuro... 

Per la frase in grassetto...mah...mi sa che hai ragione....


----------



## Daniele (19 Marzo 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> La fiducia in questo momento non c'è di sicuro...
> 
> Per la frase in grassetto...mah...mi sa che hai ragione....


Si, ma allora perchè anche tu non hai avuto questa stessa reazione? Anche tu hai passato la tua giovinezza con lei, cosa cambia?  Questo è quello che non capisco, troppe volte ho visto questo come risposta ad un tradimento femminile, ma che è, la necessità femminile di darla via ad un numero maggiore o uguale ad un numero necessariamente più o meno grande nell'arco della vita???
Posso chiederti sei facevi sentire importante tua moglie, se la facevi sapere che per te era importante??


----------



## Niko74 (19 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si, ma allora perchè anche tu non hai avuto questa stessa reazione? Anche tu hai passato la tua giovinezza con lei, cosa cambia? Questo è quello che non capisco, troppe volte ho visto questo come risposta ad un tradimento femminile, ma che è, la necessità femminile di darla via ad un numero maggiore o uguale ad un numero necessariamente più o meno grande nell'arco della vita???
> Posso chiederti sei facevi sentire importante tua moglie, se la facevi sapere che per te era importante??


Forse cambia che io tengo a lei e le do fiducia e rispetto e lei invece quando ha un problema cerca di risolverselo andando in cerca di ciò che le manca...ecco perché io non ho avuto la sua reazione.

Per il fatto di farla sentire importante, io pensavo di farlo ma in un modo che evidentemente per lei non era sufficiente...io parlo poco e quindi è cascata tra le braccia di uno che le dice ciò che vuole sentirsi dire.
Però non è che ha provato a parlarmene prima...


----------



## Hirohito (19 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si, ma allora perchè anche tu non hai avuto questa stessa reazione? Anche tu hai passato la tua giovinezza con lei, cosa cambia? Questo è quello che non capisco, troppe volte ho visto questo come risposta ad un tradimento femminile, ma che è, la necessità femminile di darla via ad un numero maggiore o uguale ad un numero necessariamente più o meno grande nell'arco della vita???
> Posso chiederti sei facevi sentire importante tua moglie, se la facevi sapere che per te era importante??


Ma se uno/una ha la pulsione di tradire puoi pure farla sentire la madonna o gesù cristo, ma non serve a niente.
Nel decidere un tradimento si è soli e testardi, concentrati su se stessi. L'apoteosi dell'egoismo.


----------



## Daniele (19 Marzo 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Ma se uno/una ha la pulsione di tradire puoi pure farla sentire la madonna o gesù cristo, ma non serve a niente.
> Nel decidere un tradimento si è soli e testardi, concentrati su se stessi. L'apoteosi dell'egoismo.


Quindi il tradimento è un difetto della persona...quindi si potrebbe dire della educazione stessa impartita dai genitori. Allora che cazzo fanno questi genitori???


----------



## Hirohito (19 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quindi il tradimento è un difetto della persona...quindi si potrebbe dire della educazione stessa impartita dai genitori. Allora che cazzo fanno questi genitori???


Secondo me i genitori non c'entrano se nò tutti i fratelli/sorelle dei fedifraghi sarebbero sulla stessa linea e non è così.
E' una cosa individuale io penso. La prima che hai detto


----------



## Daniele (19 Marzo 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Secondo me i genitori non c'entrano se nò tutti i fratelli/sorelle dei fedifraghi sarebbero sulla stessa linea e non è così.
> E' una cosa individuale io penso. La prima che hai detto


E come andrebbero raddrizzati i traditori? Secondo me tutti i comportamenti devianti dalla sanità mentale se non sono gravi possono essere raddrizzati.
Cosa bisogna faargli, subire un dolore che per loro è forte e fargli capire che il tradimento è pari a quello???


----------



## Niko74 (19 Marzo 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Secondo me i genitori non c'entrano se nò tutti i fratelli/sorelle dei fedifraghi sarebbero sulla stessa linea e non è così.
> E' una cosa individuale io penso. La prima che hai detto


Anche secondo me i genitori non centrano. E' una cosa individuale.


----------



## Daniele (19 Marzo 2011)

Allora, Niko, hai una moglie difettata! Che fare? Aspetta, falle vedere la tua sofferenza per quello che ti ha fatto e non essere per nulla gentile con lei. Poi se decidesse qualcosa di negativo...bhe allora sai bene cosa fare, sai i traditori odiano che la cosa che hanno fatto venga saputa in giro, anzi.


----------



## Hirohito (19 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> E come andrebbero raddrizzati i traditori? Secondo me tutti i comportamenti devianti dalla sanità mentale se non sono gravi possono essere raddrizzati.
> Cosa bisogna faargli, subire un dolore che per loro è forte e fargli capire che il tradimento è pari a quello???


I traditori non si raddrizzano. Secondo me è un modo di essere. Forse con la vecchiaia


----------



## Hirohito (19 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Allora, Niko, hai una moglie difettata! Che fare? Aspetta, falle vedere la tua sofferenza per quello che ti ha fatto e non essere per nulla gentile con lei. Poi se decidesse qualcosa di negativo...bhe allora sai bene cosa fare, sai i traditori odiano che la cosa che hanno fatto venga saputa in giro, anzi.


Secondo me si ha il diritto di reagire come si vuole, ma sparare, rovinarsi per una che ti ha fatto già abbastanza male... io non lo farei, cercherei solo di ripartire


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Allora, Niko, hai una moglie difettata! Che fare? Aspetta, falle vedere la tua sofferenza per quello che ti ha fatto e non essere per nulla gentile con lei. Poi se decidesse qualcosa di negativo...bhe allora sai bene cosa fare, sai i traditori odiano che la cosa che hanno fatto venga saputa in giro, anzi.


Non tutti. Certi se ne vantano


----------



## Daniele (19 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Non tutti. Certi se ne vantano


Bhe, quelli che se ne vantano sanno che solitamente dagli altri che scoprono la cosa sono visti come sfigatoni cosmici. Il traditore non prende mai simpatia, anche perchè il carnefice non è mai simpatico, non pensi??? 
Non mi riferisco al tuo caso Quintina perchè tu sei diversa in questo e i tuoi motivi sono totalmente differenti che per gli altri.


----------



## Hirohito (19 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Bhe, quelli che se ne vantano sanno che solitamente dagli altri che scoprono la cosa sono visti come sfigatoni cosmici. Il traditore non prende mai simpatia, anche perchè il carnefice non è mai simpatico, non pensi???
> Non mi riferisco al tuo caso Quintina perchè tu sei diversa in questo e i tuoi motivi sono totalmente differenti che per gli altri.


Il traditore è poco simpatico, vero. Parliamo del seriale, ovvio, quelli occasionali sono diversi, però il seriale è una calamità per chi lo becca perchè è uno/una che ha acquisito quel comportamento come vitale


----------



## Daniele (19 Marzo 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Il traditore è poco simpatico, vero. Parliamo del seriale, ovvio, quelli occasionali sono diversi, però il seriale è una calamità per chi lo becca perchè è uno/una che ha acquisito quel comportamento come vitale


Il seriale va preso a calci nei coglioni finchè diventa conoscio che il tradimento fa male (ai suoi zebedei), se donna lascio alle donne l'idea. Il traditore occcasionale è solo un merito dficiente, stupido che ha fatto come l'orso con il miele, non pensando neppure un secondo che avrebbe fatto del male all'altra persona, questa può essere perdonata se pentita e se sarà capace di farsi perdonare in seguito, ma che vita di merda quella del traditore che vuole farsi perdonare, non era meglio non tradire???
Poi c'è quello che usa il tradimento per rompere il precendente rapporto (per cazzi suoi) senza avere le palle di farlo in altra maniera, questi si fanno beccare apposta e sono quelli che si beccano una guerra senza confini.


----------



## Hirohito (19 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Il seriale va preso a calci nei coglioni finchè diventa conoscio che il tradimento fa male (ai suoi zebedei), se donna lascio alle donne l'idea. Il traditore occcasionale è solo un merito dficiente, stupido che ha fatto come l'orso con il miele, non pensando neppure un secondo che avrebbe fatto del male all'altra persona, questa può essere perdonata se pentita e se sarà capace di farsi perdonare in seguito, ma che vita di merda quella del traditore che vuole farsi perdonare, non era meglio non tradire???
> Poi c'è quello che usa il tradimento per rompere il precendente rapporto (per cazzi suoi) senza avere le palle di farlo in altra maniera, questi si fanno beccare apposta e sono quelli che si beccano una guerra senza confini.


Bello l'esempio del miele e dell'orso, rende l'idea e poi certo chè meglio non tradire se si viene scoperti 
Io con la mente vado alla persona cardiopatica che non resiste alla sigaretta, o all'obeso che ruba la marmellata. Lo sanno benissimo che fa male ma lo fanno lo stesso


----------



## Daniele (19 Marzo 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Bello l'esempio del miele e dell'orso, rende l'idea e poi certo chè meglio non tradire se si viene scoperti
> Io con la mente vado alla persona cardiopatica che non resiste alla sigaretta, o all'obeso che ruba la marmellata. Lo sanno benissimo che fa male ma lo fanno lo stesso


Si, ma questo fa male ad altri, noi stessi possiamo anche morire per le nostre cazzate, non possiamo e non dobbiamo mettere a rischio chi diciamo anche solo di vooler un poco di bene!!!


----------



## Hirohito (19 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si, ma questo fa male ad altri, noi stessi possiamo anche morire per le nostre cazzate, non possiamo e non dobbiamo mettere a rischio chi diciamo anche solo di vooler un poco di bene!!!


In teoria è giusto ma, purtroppo, un traditore è anche un bugiardo.
Capisco che tu senti il bisogno di razionalizzare, ma non puoi pretendere di razionalizzare cio che è irrazionale
Te capì ?


----------



## Wise (19 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Allora, Niko, hai una moglie difettata! Che fare? Aspetta, falle vedere la tua sofferenza per quello che ti ha fatto e non essere per nulla gentile con lei. Poi se decidesse qualcosa di negativo...bhe allora sai bene cosa fare, sai i traditori odiano che la cosa che hanno fatto venga saputa in giro, anzi.


Non è vero!!! Accetti la situazione e passi avanti!! La miglior soluzione


----------



## Hirohito (19 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Non è vero!!! Accetti la situazione e passi avanti!! La miglior soluzione


La miglior soluzione è volersi bene ed imparare le lezione e smettere di essere altruista a tutti i costi, un pò di sano egoismo aiuta


----------



## Niko74 (21 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> può essere
> come può essere che non avvenga nulla perchè *l'altro si tira indietro per paura*
> ma può essere anche che vada avanti, dipende da quanto lei si senta sentimentalmente coinvolta
> 
> sicuramente il percorso di cui dicevi andrà fatto


Oh...ma che hai la sfera di cristallo? 
l'altra sera notando un muso catastrofico di mia moglie, ho controllato il cell e in pratica il tizio si è tirato indietro non per paura ma perché la cosa stava andando troppo oltre. Già lei mi aveva detto che lui era stato chiaro fin da subito, pur essendo single, ha una vita dedita alla carriera lavorativa e non voleva una cosa seria.
Sarebbe andata bene se io non scoprivo tutto....lei stava con me "fesso e cornuto" e intanto lui si divertiva quando ne aveva voglia.
Dopo che la cosa è stata scoperta mia moglie evidentemente è cambiata, forse sta pensando al casino che ha combinato, e lui "si è fatto da parte"

Per 2 giorni zero chiamate e sms....però non sono per nulla tranquillo....


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Oh...ma che hai la sfera di cristallo?
> l'altra sera notando un muso catastrofico di mia moglie, ho controllato il cell e in pratica il tizio si è tirato indietro non per paura ma perché la cosa stava andando troppo oltre. Già lei mi aveva detto che lui era stato chiaro fin da subito, pur essendo single, ha una vita dedita alla carriera lavorativa e non voleva una cosa seria.
> Sarebbe andata bene se io non scoprivo tutto....lei stava con me "fesso e cornuto" e intanto lui si divertiva quando ne aveva voglia.
> Dopo che la cosa è stata scoperta mia moglie evidentemente è cambiata, forse sta pensando al casino che ha combinato, e lui "si è fatto da parte"
> ...


 
Lascia perdere i controlli, sono perfettamente inutili, se uno/a vuole si prende una ricaricabile e te lo mette nel gnaus.Dimenticati i controlli e vai a prove più che tangibili. Una donna diffficilmente riesce a coinvolgersi al 100% se ha la testa da un'altra parte...:/


----------



## Niko74 (21 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Lascia perdere i controlli, sono perfettamente inutili, se uno/a vuole si prende una ricaricabile e te lo mette nel gnaus.Dimenticati i controlli e vai a prove più che tangibili. Una donna diffficilmente riesce a coinvolgersi al 100% se ha la testa da un'altra parte...:/


Ho i miei metodi...non controllo solo il cell  
Comunque non penso certo che se lo sia tolto dalla testa in 2 giorni....anche perché è stato lui a fare marcia indietro....mica lei....


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ho i miei metodi...non controllo solo il cell
> Comunque non penso certo che se lo sia tolto dalla testa in 2 giorni....anche perché è stato lui a fare marcia indietro....mica lei....


 
Un rapporto non è una base di cemento armato, è un pezzetto di legno in mezzo al mare..


----------



## Hirohito (21 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Un rapporto non è una base di cemento armato, è un pezzetto di legno in mezzo al mare..


..... a un mare di m.....


----------



## Wise (21 Marzo 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> ..... a un mare di m.....


 

MAVALA' basta stare con la testa fuori!!!!


----------



## Tubarao (22 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> MAVALA' basta stare con la testa fuori!!!!


Lo stronxo che prende la rincorsa e si tuffa a bomba per fare l'onda è sempre in agguato


----------



## tradito77 (24 Marzo 2011)

Ciao.
Leggendo la tua storia trovo molte analogie con la mia, a parte il fatto che io avrei dato un braccio per scoprirlo per tempo...
Dal tuo comportamento mi pare di capire che anche a livello caratteriale ci assomigliamo. Anch'io dopo aver scoperto tutto sono stato male 1 giorno pensando di tutto (dal suicidio allo sbatterla fuori di casa), anch'io avevo sempre pensato che se fosse capitato a me non avrei esitato a troncare subito tutto, ma poi ho pensato che 15 anni di vita insieme non si potevano buttare così.
Quello che ti posso dire io essendoci passato è di mettere le carte sul tavolo, dille che l'ami e che vuoi stare con lei, dille che tu sei quello che sei sempre stato e lei ormai ti conosce in tutto e per tutto, dille cosa puoi offrirle con semplicità ed onestà e poi sia quel che sia. Tutto il resto puoi affrontarlo, ma ora concentratevi su di voi e su quello che volete davvero. 
Sarà un bel peso da portare per tutta la vita, ma se decidete di farlo insieme, si può fare.
Ti auguro ogni bene.


----------



## Amoremio (24 Marzo 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Oh...ma che hai la sfera di cristallo?
> l'altra sera notando un muso catastrofico di mia moglie, ho controllato il cell e in pratica il tizio si è tirato indietro non per paura ma perché la cosa stava andando troppo oltre. Già lei mi aveva detto che lui era stato chiaro fin da subito, pur essendo single, ha una vita dedita alla carriera lavorativa e non voleva una cosa seria.
> Sarebbe andata bene se io non scoprivo tutto....lei stava con me "fesso e cornuto" e intanto lui si divertiva quando ne aveva voglia.
> Dopo che la cosa è stata scoperta mia moglie evidentemente è cambiata, forse sta pensando al casino che ha combinato, e lui "si è fatto da parte"
> ...


non ho la sfera (infatti davo diverse possibilità)
ma son sempre i soliti meccanismi

fai bene a non stare tranquillo
tirarsi indietro può essere anche un modo per legarla di più (si vuole quasi sempre ciò che non si può avere)
oppure per resettare il rapporto alle sue condizioni (tromba e non pretendere)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non ho la sfera (infatti davo diverse possibilità)
> ma son sempre i soliti meccanismi
> 
> fai bene a non stare tranquillo
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Niko74 (24 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non ho la sfera (infatti davo diverse possibilità)
> ma son sempre i soliti meccanismi
> 
> fai bene a non stare tranquillo
> ...


Già, dipende da quanto aveva perso la testa per l'altro e se questo si farà o meno risentire....visto che è stato lui a troncare e non lei 
Che bel casino..... (meglio buttarla in ridere dai...)


----------



## Niko74 (24 Marzo 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Leggendo la tua storia trovo molte analogie con la mia, a parte il fatto che io avrei dato un braccio per scoprirlo per tempo...
> Dal tuo comportamento mi pare di capire che anche a livello caratteriale ci assomigliamo. Anch'io dopo aver scoperto tutto sono stato male 1 giorno pensando di tutto (dal suicidio allo sbatterla fuori di casa), anch'io avevo sempre pensato che se fosse capitato a me non avrei esitato a troncare subito tutto, ma poi ho pensato che 15 anni di vita insieme non si potevano buttare così.
> Quello che ti posso dire io essendoci passato è di mettere le carte sul tavolo, dille che l'ami e che vuoi stare con lei, dille che tu sei quello che sei sempre stato e lei ormai ti conosce in tutto e per tutto, dille cosa puoi offrirle con semplicità ed onestà e poi sia quel che sia. Tutto il resto puoi affrontarlo, ma ora concentratevi su di voi e su quello che volete davvero.
> ...


Si direi che le nostre storie si rispecchiano....ora mi viene la curiosità di sapere come sta andando a te che ci sei passato prima. Vado a cercare se hai già raccontato la tua storia :up:


----------



## tradito77 (24 Marzo 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Si direi che le nostre storie si rispecchiano....ora mi viene la curiosità di sapere come sta andando a te che ci sei passato prima. Vado a cercare se hai già raccontato la tua storia :up:


A me sta andando... Ci penso sempre, sto ancora cercando di farmene una ragione, ma è dura.
Però lei è con me al 100% e quindi sta a me trovare la forza per andare avanti.


----------



## Niko74 (24 Marzo 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> A me sta andando... Ci penso sempre, sto ancora cercando di farmene una ragione, ma è dura.
> Però lei è con me al 100% e quindi sta a me trovare la forza per andare avanti.


Azz...dopo 2 anni ancora non hai superato....e io che sono solo a 20 giorni.....


----------



## tradito77 (25 Marzo 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Azz...dopo 2 anni ancora non hai superato....e io che sono solo a 20 giorni.....


...e da quello che ho letto qui, io sono ancora un "novellino"...


----------



## Niko74 (1 Aprile 2011)

Siamo ad una svolta della situazione...purtroppo negativa (per me) 
Mia moglie ha perso la testa per l'altro...sembra quasi una cotta vera e propria tipo quelle adolescenziali però lei al momento è persa per lui.

Io notavo che i contatti seppur ridotti c'erano ancora via sms e continuavo a vederla distaccata da me...ieri sera ho provato ad affrontare il discorso e mi ha detto che lui gli manca, non riesce a non sentirlo...vorrebbe che io fossi come lui e bla bla bla....

Morale della storia lei non mi ama più "però mi vuole tanto bene" vuole stare un pò sola per pensare e probabilmente oggi parlerà con la madre e se ne andrà la con il bambino.

Io sono disposto a perdonare, ma non di certo fin che lei pensa costantemente all'altro!!! Il rapporto se si deve ricostruire bisogna essere in due...io invece sono da solo 

Ho pure scritto in un momento di rabbia un sms non propriamente gentile all'altro....lui se ne è chiamato fuori quando un ora prima le aveva mandato un sms che mi ha fatto andare letteralmente in bestia e da cui è scoppiata la discussione serale....in pratica racconta balle come fa mia moglie con me...

Sono a pezzi


----------



## Simy (1 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Siamo ad una svolta della situazione...purtroppo negativa (per me)
> Mia moglie ha perso la testa per l'altro...sembra quasi una cotta vera e propria tipo quelle adolescenziali però lei al momento è persa per lui.
> 
> Io notavo che i contatti seppur ridotti c'erano ancora via sms e continuavo a vederla distaccata da me...ieri sera ho provato ad affrontare il discorso e mi ha detto che lui gli manca, non riesce a non sentirlo...vorrebbe che io fossi come lui e bla bla bla....
> ...


Buongiorno caro,
mi dispaice davvero....credimi....mi sembra di rivedere la mia storia...fatti coraggio e non abbatterti (anche se è dura) ...ma scusa la franchezza a questo punto forse c'è ben poco da perdonare.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Siamo ad una svolta della situazione...purtroppo negativa (per me)
> Mia moglie ha perso la testa per l'altro...sembra quasi una cotta vera e propria tipo quelle adolescenziali però lei al momento è persa per lui.
> 
> Io notavo che i contatti seppur ridotti c'erano ancora via sms e continuavo a vederla distaccata da me...ieri sera ho provato ad affrontare il discorso e mi ha detto che lui gli manca, non riesce a non sentirlo...vorrebbe che io fossi come lui e bla bla bla....
> ...



Mi dispiace tanto per te.
Però se lei ti ha detto quello che ti ha detto e se vuole addirittura andare via con il bambino non puoi fare granché al momento. Magari è davvero solo una sbandata e se ne pentirà, e magari tornerà sui suoi passi, e allora a quel punto vedrai tu se sarai disposto ad accettare la cosa. Ma in questo momento credo che l'unica cosa sensata da fare sia lasciarla andare. Non puoi tenerla legata a te con la forza. Io credo che se arriva al punto di andarsene con il bambino è davvero convinta, perché (perlomeno per quanto riguarda la mia esperienza) ci vuole un grandissimo coraggio e una grandissima forza e bisogna proprio essere convinti per fare un passo così grande. Di sicuro non è una cosa che una donna può fare con leggerezza. Mi dispiace dirti queste cose... davvero... Mi dispiace tanto per te, si sente che soffri. Ma non credo che tu possa fare altro.


----------



## Amoremio (1 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Siamo ad una svolta della situazione...purtroppo negativa (per me)
> Mia moglie ha perso la testa per l'altro...sembra quasi una cotta vera e propria tipo quelle adolescenziali però lei al momento è persa per lui.
> 
> Io notavo che i contatti seppur ridotti c'erano ancora via sms e continuavo a vederla distaccata da me...ieri sera ho provato ad affrontare il discorso e mi ha detto che lui gli manca, non riesce a non sentirlo...vorrebbe che io fossi come lui e bla bla bla....
> ...


è passato circa un mese nico 
poco per te e poco anche per lei
una cotta non è amore
e una persona che non è predisposta al tradimento quando "scivola" può avere dei sensi di colpa talmente laceranti, delle difficoltà di "riconoscersi" talmente gravose che inconsciamente sceglie di darsi l'unica motivazione che le sembra plausibile "io lo amo"
e spesso non è vero

non te lo dico pensando che questo ti agevoli in qualche modo
ma perchè tu possa valutare anche questa possibilità


----------



## Eliade (1 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Siamo ad una svolta della situazione...purtroppo negativa (per me)
> Mia moglie ha perso la testa per l'altro...sembra quasi una cotta vera e propria tipo quelle adolescenziali però lei al momento è persa per lui.
> 
> Io notavo che i contatti seppur ridotti c'erano ancora via sms e continuavo a vederla distaccata da me...ieri sera ho provato ad affrontare il discorso e mi ha detto che lui gli manca, non riesce a non sentirlo...*vorrebbe che io fossi come lui *e bla bla bla....
> ...


Mi spiace ma al di la di tutto, sembra proprio che lei voglia un uomo diverso da te, ciò è molto squallido da dire al coniuge che si sta tradendo.

Mi unisco al coro, lasciala andare, non c'è più nulla da perdonare ora.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Siamo ad una svolta della situazione...purtroppo negativa (per me)
> Mia moglie ha perso la testa per l'altro...sembra quasi una cotta vera e propria tipo quelle adolescenziali però lei al momento è persa per lui.
> 
> Io notavo che i contatti seppur ridotti c'erano ancora via sms e continuavo a vederla distaccata da me...ieri sera ho provato ad affrontare il discorso e mi ha detto che lui gli manca, non riesce a non sentirlo...vorrebbe che io fossi come lui e bla bla bla....
> ...


Vorrebbe che tu fossi come lui?
Mi hai dato un'idea...
Altri sistemi per farsi lasciare...
Se io dicessi a mia moglie...vorrei che tu fossi come un'altra...
Fidati: non mi parlerebbe più per il resto dei suoi giorni.
Niko...mi dispiace è andata.

Telefona a tutte le amiche che hai e datti alla pazza gioia.
Lei non sia più NIENTE per te...ok?

E se hai denaro con lei, chiudi subito tutti i rubinetti...
Che si faccia mantenere lei e il figlio, da un altro...che appunto ai suoi occhi è meglio di te...

Via via, tagliare corto...
Ma che schifo di donna...che schifo


----------



## Tubarao (1 Aprile 2011)

E' una cosa difficile da fare, ma lei a questo punto, come si dice, ci deve sbattere il grugno, e, se ho ben capito il tipo per il quale ha perso la testa, ce lo sbatterà bello forte.

Starà a te vedere come gestire poi il più che probabile ritorno a Canossa.

In bocca al lupo per tutto, di cuore.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' una cosa difficile da fare, ma lei a questo punto, come si dice, ci deve sbattere il grugno, e, se ho ben capito il tipo per il quale ha perso la testa, ce lo sbatterà bello forte.
> 
> Starà a te vedere come gestire poi il più che probabile ritorno a Canossa.
> 
> In bocca al lupo per tutto, di cuore.


Mica è detto eh?
Se io fossi lui...direi...quella è la porta vai...
Poi se la amo...ok...intanto mi faccio la mia vita...poi se saprà pentirsi e tornare indietro...saprà riconquistarmi eh?
Del resto...su queste cose terrificanti...uno può uscirne riconfermato...
" Ehm...si...è vero che ti ho detto...che ehm...volevo che tu fossi come lui...ma ehm...mi sono resa conto...ehm...che tu vali mille volte lui...ehm...se mi vuoi ancora bene...passerò la vita a dimostrarti che tu ehm...vali mille volte..."

E magari quando lei torna...
Lui le risponde: " Mi dispiace carina...io ho trovato una che è 1000 volte meglio di te...e ho deciso di stare con lei!".

Capita eh?
Vuoi vedere?


----------



## Tubarao (1 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mica è detto eh?
> Se io fossi lui...direi...quella è la porta vai...
> Poi se la amo...ok...intanto mi faccio la mia vita...poi se saprà pentirsi e tornare indietro...saprà riconquistarmi eh?
> Del resto...su queste cose terrificanti...uno può uscirne riconfermato...
> ...


Due tastiere uno pensiero solo. 

Lei ci deve sbattere il grugno, e lui nel frattempo pensare bene a come gestire il più che probabile, IMHO, ritorno a Canossa.

L'unico problema, il bimbo.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Due tastiere uno pensiero solo.
> 
> Lei ci deve sbattere il grugno, e lui nel frattempo pensare bene a come gestire il più che probabile, IMHO, ritorno a Canossa.
> 
> L'unico problema, il bimbo.


Ma può anche succedere che lei lasci lui...e che non torni più indietro eh?
Già il bimbo..
Ma che ne sai tu che di figli non ne hai...e sei libero...
Fidati i bimbi sanno cosa vogliono e come ottenerlo...
In caso di separazione sono maestri indiscussi nel mettere i genitori l'uno contro l'altro: una tattica micidiale...
Mamma brutta stronza sei cattiva...papino è fantastico.
Papà cattivo...hai lasciato una mamma eccezionale...
E se poi sono furbi...giocando sui sensi di colpa degli adulti...si pappano il meglio dai genitori e li spremono come limoni...come dire...eh sai io ho diritto al regalino più bello...i miei sai...si sono divorziati.


----------



## Tubarao (1 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma può anche succedere che lei lasci lui...e che non torni più indietro eh?
> Già il bimbo..
> Ma che ne sai tu che di figli non ne hai...e sei libero...
> Fidati i bimbi sanno cosa vogliono e come ottenerlo...
> ...


Concordo. Molto spesso i bambini tirano fuori delle risorse che i genitori manco si sognano.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Concordo. Molto spesso i bambini tirano fuori delle risorse che i genitori manco si sognano.


Ho lavorato tantissimo con i bambini con il pianoforte e posso dirti che in certi casi, ho ammirato individui che compiono miracoli nonostante la pochezza dei loro genitori...davvero sai? Non hai idea di che contatto profondo si istauri attraverso la musica, però avevo un allievo che era soprannominato "diabolico" dalle ragazze...che ehm...era un Lothar in miniatura...robe da matti...

" Ehi maestro...se vuoi vedere le donne nude su internet...ti insegno io come si fa! Sono il diabolico!"...


----------



## feeling (1 Aprile 2011)

Non concordo su chi dice che ormai è tutto perduto.
Io mi ritrovo molto sulla linea di tua moglie, purtroppo, e posso provare a capire cosa le passa per la mente, e ti posso garantire che nemmeno lei lo sa.

Ti svegli una mattina e la pensi in un modo, ti svegli il giorno dopo e sei su tutto un altro piano.

Fermo restante che io non ci sono andata a letto, ti confermo che la cotta c'è ed è molto grossa, ma una delle cose che ho imparato qui, è che troppe volte enfatizziamo e amplifichiamo i sentimenti nel rapporto extra-coniugale.
Nemmeno lei può sapere se è amore, e sono certa che non lo sia. Potrebbe diventarlo, ma con la quotidianità, la vita insieme, condividere benessere e malessere e sono rose, fioriscono,(e cmq questo l'altro non vuole quindi...) ma finche resta una situazione nascosta e clandestina, tutto è annebbiamo da una fitta foschia e ti posso garantire che l'ultime cose che trovi sono la lucidità e il raziocinio.

Se ne ha bisogno, fa bene ad andarsene per un po, però deve stare sola, senza te e senza lui e capire cosa vuole. Se non se la sente e la prende come una bolla per poter sentire lui senza piu controlli e sensi di colpa, vuol dire che non ha il rispetto per quello che avete passato insieme e non le interessa piu recuperare. Al quel punto ti conviene voltare pagina.


Spero che riesca a capire cosa vuole, e spero che anche tu riesca a chiarire se sei disposto a ricominciare. Non sarebbe facile. 

Ti mando un abbraccio virtuale perche cmq di persone come te, ce ne sono poche al mondo.


----------



## Giolovegio (1 Aprile 2011)

Il tuo è un problema comune a molte coppie.
Il primo fattore scatenante è la vostra storia datata dall'adolescenza,e statisticamente rapporti iniziati nell'adolescenza a un certo puntoiniziano a scemare perkè nel passato non sono state fatte tante esperienze al di fuori del proprio partner.
Il fatto ke la tua lei si stia lanciando verso un altro uomo sul posto di lavoro è dovuto al fatto ke magari con lui è piu a contatto ogni giorno e quindi è normale,e poi è confusa e magari attratta dal nuovo spasimante ke magari la riempie di dolci sms o carinerie varie(quella è una tattica x raggiungere lo scopo prefisso........e molte donne ci cascano perkè si sentono come principesse).
Prima ke accada l'irreparabile parlane apertamente con lei,cercate di risolvere insieme la cosa,magari digli apertamente ke la sua puo essere una semplice infatuazione dato ke passa molto piu tempo con lui ke con te ogni giorno( e noi uomini siamo essere molto carini infilandoci nei problemi matrimoniali degli altri).
Auguri.


----------



## Niko74 (1 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Mi dispiace tanto per te.
> Però se lei ti ha detto quello che ti ha detto e se vuole addirittura andare via con il bambino non puoi fare granché al momento. Magari è davvero solo una sbandata e se ne pentirà, e magari tornerà sui suoi passi, e allora a quel punto vedrai tu se sarai disposto ad accettare la cosa. *Ma in questo momento credo che l'unica cosa sensata da fare sia lasciarla andare. Non puoi tenerla legata a te con la forza.* Io credo che se arriva al punto di andarsene con il bambino è davvero convinta, perché (perlomeno per quanto riguarda la mia esperienza) ci vuole un grandissimo coraggio e una grandissima forza e bisogna proprio essere convinti per fare un passo così grande. Di sicuro non è una cosa che una donna può fare con leggerezza. Mi dispiace dirti queste cose... davvero... Mi dispiace tanto per te, si sente che soffri. Ma non credo che tu possa fare altro.


Difatti è quello che farò...purtroppo da solo posso ricostruire ben poco.


----------



## Niko74 (1 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> è passato circa un mese nico
> poco per te e poco anche per lei
> una cotta non è amore
> e una persona che non è predisposta al tradimento quando "scivola" può avere dei sensi di colpa talmente laceranti, delle difficoltà di "riconoscersi" talmente gravose che inconsciamente sceglie di darsi l'unica motivazione che le sembra plausibile "io lo amo"
> ...


Mmmhhh...scrivi sempre cose con cui concordo  Difatti il pensare ad una scivolata è l'unica cosa che mi impedisce di odiarla. Lo vedo che soffre per quello che ha fatto ma non voglio che stia con me solo perché si sente in colpa. 
Se per capire deve andarsene...allora se ne vada e pensi...intanto ci penso anch'io (come se non avessi fatto altro in questo mese per 24 ore al giorno )


----------



## Simy (1 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Difatti è quello che farò...purtroppo da solo posso ricostruire ben poco.


 non sai quanto mi dispiaccia  Niko, ma fidati, al momento purtoppo questa è l'unica cosa che puoi fare..magari stare per un po lontani aiuterà entrambi a capire cosa fare.
in bocca al lupo!


----------



## Niko74 (1 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vorrebbe che tu fossi come lui?
> Mi hai dato un'idea...
> Altri sistemi per farsi lasciare...
> Se io dicessi a mia moglie...vorrei che tu fossi come un'altra...
> ...


Boh...al momento non ho voglia di darmi alla pazza gioia... chissa, magari col tempo


----------



## Sabina (1 Aprile 2011)

Ora non la puoi fermare... e' troppo presa, troppo coinvolta. Devi lasciarla libera. Solo quando si sentirà "libera" di vivere questa storia alla luce del sole, nella quotidianità, con i vari problemi che si presenteranno sara' in grado di valutare (nel tempo) quello che realmente prova per l'altro, quello che prova per te. Sara' in grado di valutare l'altro per quello che realmente e'.
Vuoi lasciarti una porta aperta (che eventualmente potrai chiudere più avanti)? Lasciala libera e non portarle rancore. Non si può comandare a ciò che si sente.
Se invece il rancore ti può aiutare ad uscire da questa sofferenza usalo... ora prima di tutto devi pensare a te stesso... e a vostro figlio.


----------



## Simy (1 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ora non la puoi fermare... e' troppo presa, troppo coinvolta. Devi lasciarla libera. Solo quando si sentirà "libera" di vivere questa storia alla luce del sole, nella quotidianità, con i vari problemi che si presenteranno sara' in grado di valutare (nel tempo) quello che realmente prova per l'altro, quello che prova per te. Sara' in grado di valutare l'altro per quello che realmente e'.
> Vuoi lasciarti una porta aperta (che eventualmente potrai chiudere più avanti)? Lasciala libera e non portarle rancore. Non si può comandare a ciò che si sente.
> Se invece il rancore ti può aiutare ad uscire da questa sofferenza usalo... ora prima di tutto devi pensare a te stesso... e a vostro figlio.


 :up:quotone!


----------



## Tubarao (1 Aprile 2011)

feeling ha detto:


> Non concordo su chi dice che ormai è tutto perduto.
> Io mi ritrovo molto sulla linea di tua moglie, purtroppo, e posso provare a capire cosa le passa per la mente, e ti posso garantire che nemmeno lei lo sa.
> 
> Ti svegli una mattina e la pensi in un modo, ti svegli il giorno dopo e sei su tutto un altro piano.
> ...


Feeling, diciamo che di fondo sono d'accordo con tutto quello che dici, però si può essere pure incapaci d'intendere e di volere, ma la frase *"Vorrei che tu fossi come lui"* le farebbe girare pure a Gandhi. Mi dispiace ma in questo mi sento molto Danielistico. In questo momento Niko ha a che fare con una bambina e con i bambini ci vuole (a) chiarezza (b) fermezza, altrimenti, da grandi paraculi quali sono, ti rivoltano come un calzino. Il bambino deve sapere che a tale azione corrisponde sempre la stessa reazione, a prescindere. Penso che adesso per lui l'ora del dialogo sia da mettere un pò in disparte, solo un pò, e fare un disegnino ben chiaro alla moglie: vuole andare ? Che vada, lui non può certo legarla al termosifone, ma che abbia ben chiaro in mente che ad (a) azione corrisponde (b) reazione. Non stò dicendo che deve essere il classico "Se esci da quella porta poi non rientri più", anzi, tutto il contrario, deve essere qualcosa del tipo: "Se esci da quella porta io farò di tutto per tenerla aperta nel caso tu vorrai un giorno oltrepassarla di nuovo a senso inverso, ma......". Puntini di sopsensione. Mi sono ampiamente rotto il cazzo di chi vuole provare l'ebbrezza del paracadute lanciandosi dal tavolo del salotto. Troppo facile. Fallo da un aereo in quota e prendi in seria considerazione che se il paracadute non si apre c'è leventualità che cadi in un fienile pieno di soffice paglia e non ti fai niente o che ti sfracelli su un bel muro di travertino. Stè cavolo di farfale nello stomaco fanno più danni della grandine, eppure le farfalle sono animali così belli.


----------



## Niko74 (1 Aprile 2011)

feeling ha detto:


> Non concordo su chi dice che ormai è tutto perduto.
> Io mi ritrovo molto sulla linea di tua moglie, purtroppo, e posso provare a capire cosa le passa per la mente, e ti posso garantire che nemmeno lei lo sa.
> 
> Ti svegli una mattina e la pensi in un modo, ti svegli il giorno dopo e sei su tutto un altro piano.
> ...


Ah...allora sono fortunato se siamo in pochi al mondo 
Comunque si, da come scrivi potresti pure essere mia moglie...effettivamente lei è nella stessa tua situazione di "nebbia" non sa cosa vuole e non riesce a decidere. Vuole stare sola per questo, dice lei.
Pure lei dice di non esserci stata a letto, però l'uscita c'è stata e il bacio pure (non detto da lei ma visto da messaggio).

Personalmente io sarei disposto a ricominciare se capisse di amare me e non l'altro, ma cosi come adesso no.

Curiosità, non ho letto se hai scritto la tua storia, ma tuo marito sa del tradimento ( o che c'è un altra persona) oppure è all'oscuro? Cambia molto la cosa sai?


----------



## Niko74 (1 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Feeling, diciamo che di fondo sono d'accordo con tutto quello che dici, però si può essere pure incapaci d'intendere e di volere, ma la frase *"Vorrei che tu fossi come lui"* le farebbe girare pure a Gandhi. Mi dispiace ma in questo mi sento molto Danielistico. In questo momento Niko ha a che fare con una bambina e con i bambini ci vuole (a) chiarezza (b) fermezza, altrimenti, da grandi paraculi quali sono, ti rivoltano come un calzino. Il bambino deve sapere che a tale azione corrisponde sempre la stessa reazione, a prescindere. Penso che adesso per lui l'ora del dialogo sia da mettere un pò in disparte, solo un pò, e fare un disegnino ben chiaro alla moglie: vuole andare ? Che vada, lui non può certo legarla al termosifone, ma che abbia ben chiaro in mente che ad (a) azione corrisponde (b) reazione. Non stò dicendo che deve essere il classico "Se esci da quella porta poi non rientri più", anzi, tutto il contrario, deve essere qualcosa del tipo: *"Se esci da quella porta io farò di tutto per tenerla aperta nel caso tu vorrai un giorno oltrepassarla di nuovo a senso inverso, ma......". Puntini di sopsensione. Mi sono ampiamente rotto il cazzo di chi vuole provare l'ebbrezza del paracadute lanciandosi dal tavolo del salotto.* Troppo facile. Fallo da un aereo in quota e prendi in seria considerazione che se il paracadute non si apre c'è leventualità che cadi in un fienile pieno di soffice paglia e non ti fai niente o che ti sfracelli su un bel muro di travertino. Stè cavolo di farfale nello stomaco fanno più danni della grandine, eppure le farfalle sono animali così belli.


Grossomodo è il succo del discorso che abbiamo fatto stanotte fino alle 4 e poi tutta questa mattina :up:

P.S: quel "vorrei che tu fossi come lui" le palle me le ha fatte girare non poco in effetti


----------



## Niko74 (1 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ora non la puoi fermare... e' troppo presa, troppo coinvolta. Devi lasciarla libera. Solo quando si sentirà "libera" di vivere questa storia alla luce del sole, nella quotidianità, con i vari problemi che si presenteranno sara' in grado di valutare (nel tempo) quello che realmente prova per l'altro, quello che prova per te. Sara' in grado di valutare l'altro per quello che realmente e'.
> Vuoi lasciarti una porta aperta (che eventualmente potrai chiudere più avanti)? *Lasciala libera e non portarle rancore. Non si può comandare a ciò che si sente.*
> Se invece il rancore ti può aiutare ad uscire da questa sofferenza usalo... ora prima di tutto devi pensare a te stesso... e a vostro figlio.


Lei è sempre stata libera, aveva la mia massima fiducia...ovvio che se vuole andare non sarò certo io a trattenerla...vederla cosi è straziante oltre che per lei anche per me.


----------



## Tubarao (1 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> P.S: quel "vorrei che tu fossi come lui" le palle me le ha fatte girare non poco in effetti


Non faccio fatica a crederlo Niko, non faccio fatica a crederlo.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Aprile 2011)

feeling ha detto:


> Non concordo su chi dice che ormai è tutto perduto.
> Io mi ritrovo molto sulla linea di tua moglie, purtroppo, e posso provare a capire cosa le passa per la mente, e ti posso garantire che nemmeno lei lo sa.
> 
> Ti svegli una mattina e la pensi in un modo, ti svegli il giorno dopo e sei su tutto un altro piano.
> ...



Sai che hai dato un bellissimo consiglio?
Hai ragione...
Prendo le distanze da tutto e da tutti...rifletto su di me...e poi vedo che fare...
Si...
Una sorta di verifica della propria vita...
Mi hai fatto venire in mente la storia di un mio amico frate...mi raccontò che da giovane studente a Roma...si prese una bella botta in testa per una donna.
Andò in ritiro per sei mesi dicendosi: se non  mi passa, significa che ho sbagliato vita, se mi passa ne uscirò confermato sulla mia scelta...
Ne è uscito confermato dalla sua scelta...

In altre parole "scegli" o privilegi...quello che è più importante per te.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Feeling, diciamo che di fondo sono d'accordo con tutto quello che dici, però si può essere pure incapaci d'intendere e di volere, ma la frase *"Vorrei che tu fossi come lui"* le farebbe girare pure a Gandhi. Mi dispiace ma in questo mi sento molto Danielistico. In questo momento Niko ha a che fare con una bambina e con i bambini ci vuole (a) chiarezza (b) fermezza, altrimenti, da grandi paraculi quali sono, ti rivoltano come un calzino. Il bambino deve sapere che a tale azione corrisponde sempre la stessa reazione, a prescindere. Penso che adesso per lui l'ora del dialogo sia da mettere un pò in disparte, solo un pò, e fare un disegnino ben chiaro alla moglie: vuole andare ? Che vada, lui non può certo legarla al termosifone, ma che abbia ben chiaro in mente che ad (a) azione corrisponde (b) reazione. Non stò dicendo che deve essere il classico "Se esci da quella porta poi non rientri più", anzi, tutto il contrario, deve essere qualcosa del tipo: "Se esci da quella porta io farò di tutto per tenerla aperta nel caso tu vorrai un giorno oltrepassarla di nuovo a senso inverso, ma......". Puntini di sopsensione. Mi sono ampiamente rotto il cazzo di chi vuole provare l'ebbrezza del paracadute lanciandosi dal tavolo del salotto. Troppo facile. Fallo da un aereo in quota e prendi in seria considerazione che se il paracadute non si apre c'è leventualità che cadi in un fienile pieno di soffice paglia e non ti fai niente o che ti sfracelli su un bel muro di travertino. Stè cavolo di farfale nello stomaco fanno più danni della grandine, eppure le farfalle sono animali così belli.


Benissimo.:up:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Aprile 2011)

Giolovegio ha detto:


> Il tuo è un problema comune a molte coppie.
> Il primo fattore scatenante è la vostra storia datata dall'adolescenza,e statisticamente rapporti iniziati nell'adolescenza a un certo puntoiniziano a scemare perkè nel passato non sono state fatte tante esperienze al di fuori del proprio partner.
> Il fatto ke la tua lei si stia lanciando verso un altro uomo sul posto di lavoro è dovuto al fatto ke magari con lui è piu a contatto ogni giorno e quindi è normale,e poi è confusa e magari attratta dal nuovo spasimante ke magari la riempie di dolci sms o carinerie varie(quella è una tattica x raggiungere lo scopo prefisso........e molte donne ci cascano perkè si sentono come principesse).
> Prima ke accada l'irreparabile parlane apertamente con lei,cercate di risolvere insieme la cosa,magari digli apertamente ke la sua puo essere una semplice infatuazione dato ke passa molto piu tempo con lui ke con te ogni giorno( e noi uomini siamo essere molto carini infilandoci nei problemi matrimoniali degli altri).
> Auguri.


Ma ti rendi conto di quanto cascano le balle ad un uomo che vede la sua lei volare tra gli angeli per 4 paroline messe in croce per benino?
Capisci che se tu vedi la tua compagna sentirsi una principessa per 4 carinerie dette da un abile affabulatore...uno che non la conosce...e che sa come farla sognare...ti vien dentro una cosa così...

" Ma che razza di stupidota ho assieme?"

Cioè cazzo...una donna con le palle...ti dice...ehi caro...guarda qua cosa mi scrivono i provoloni...e ci si ride su...


----------



## feeling (1 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Feeling, diciamo che di fondo sono d'accordo con tutto quello che dici, però si può essere pure incapaci d'intendere e di volere, ma la frase *"Vorrei che tu fossi come lui"* le farebbe girare pure a Gandhi. Mi dispiace ma in questo mi sento molto Danielistico. In questo momento Niko ha a che fare con una bambina e con i bambini ci vuole (a) chiarezza (b) fermezza, altrimenti, da grandi paraculi quali sono, ti rivoltano come un calzino. Il bambino deve sapere che a tale azione corrisponde sempre la stessa reazione, a prescindere. Penso che adesso per lui l'ora del dialogo sia da mettere un pò in disparte, solo un pò, e fare un disegnino ben chiaro alla moglie: vuole andare ? Che vada, lui non può certo legarla al termosifone, ma che abbia ben chiaro in mente che ad (a) azione corrisponde (b) reazione. Non stò dicendo che deve essere il classico "Se esci da quella porta poi non rientri più", anzi, tutto il contrario, deve essere qualcosa del tipo: "Se esci da quella porta io farò di tutto per tenerla aperta nel caso tu vorrai un giorno oltrepassarla di nuovo a senso inverso, ma......". Puntini di sopsensione. Mi sono ampiamente rotto il cazzo di chi vuole provare l'ebbrezza del paracadute lanciandosi dal tavolo del salotto. Troppo facile. Fallo da un aereo in quota e prendi in seria considerazione che se il paracadute non si apre c'è leventualità che cadi in un fienile pieno di soffice paglia e non ti fai niente o che ti sfracelli su un bel muro di travertino. Stè cavolo di farfale nello stomaco fanno più danni della grandine, eppure le farfalle sono animali così belli.


Ti quoto...su tutto...anche Gandhi....:up:


----------



## feeling (1 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ah...allora sono fortunato se siamo in pochi al mondo
> Comunque si, da come scrivi potresti pure essere mia moglie...effettivamente lei è nella stessa tua situazione di "nebbia" non sa cosa vuole e non riesce a decidere. Vuole stare sola per questo, dice lei.
> Pure lei dice di non esserci stata a letto, però l'uscita c'è stata e il bacio pure (non detto da lei ma visto da messaggio).
> 
> ...


Si la storia c'è, e se vuoi leggi, ma non sperare di capire perche non mi capisco nemmeno io. Come molti traditi affermano di reagire in maniera diversa da come avrebbero sempre pensato, io mi ritrovo ad agire come mai avrei pensato, ma cerco di contenere i danni. Il non lasciarsi andare è uno sforzo, ma è d'obbligo. Per il rispetto per me e il rispetto per gli altri. Se non posso evitare di "innamorarmi", posso almeno evitare di assecondare la cosa, anche se ora come ora non sono ancora sulla giusta strada. 
Non giustifico ne me, ne tua moglie, tradire è sbagliato a priori. E per uscirne secondo me, ci vuole un consulente, un professionita, che ci aiuti a capire...il perche di tutto cio.

Mio marito non sa, anche perche non gli manca nulla, ha una moglie apparentemente serena e felice che condivide la sua intimità solo con lui....gli ho detto che abbiamo un grosso problema di comunicazione e che prima o poi ci dovremo lavorare insieme. Forse teme, essendoci gia passato con la prima moglie, e non osa scoprire, ma d'altronde come biasimarlo. 

Infatti quando dici che non importa se ci è stata a letto o meno, io ti posso dire che la differenze è sostanziale, se riesci a frenarti è perche c'è ancora qualcosa in cui credere e ti fai quindi delle domande...mille domande...e se dici che invece non importa, vuol dire che io sono gia spacciata....pace all'anima mia in compagnia di Paolo e Francesca...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Aprile 2011)

feeling ha detto:


> Si la storia c'è, e se vuoi leggi, ma non sperare di capire perche non mi capisco nemmeno io. Come molti traditi affermano di reagire in maniera diversa da come avrebbero sempre pensato, io mi ritrovo ad agire come mai avrei pensato, ma cerco di contenere i danni. Il non lasciarsi andare è uno sforzo, ma è d'obbligo. Per il rispetto per me e il rispetto per gli altri. Se non posso evitare di "innamorarmi", posso almeno evitare di assecondare la cosa, anche se ora come ora non sono ancora sulla giusta strada.
> Non giustifico ne me, ne tua moglie, tradire è sbagliato a priori. E per uscirne secondo me, ci vuole un consulente, un professionita, che ci aiuti a capire...il perche di tutto cio.
> 
> Mio marito non sa, anche perche non gli manca nulla, ha una moglie apparentemente serena e felice che condivide la sua intimità solo con lui....gli ho detto che abbiamo un grosso problema di comunicazione e che prima o poi ci dovremo lavorare insieme. Forse teme, essendoci gia passato con la prima moglie, e non osa scoprire, ma d'altronde come biasimarlo.
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyqJiZR0mIs


----------



## Niko74 (1 Aprile 2011)

feeling ha detto:


> Si la storia c'è, e se vuoi leggi, ma non sperare di capire perche non mi capisco nemmeno io. Come molti traditi affermano di reagire in maniera diversa da come avrebbero sempre pensato, io mi ritrovo ad agire come mai avrei pensato, ma cerco di contenere i danni. Il non lasciarsi andare è uno sforzo, ma è d'obbligo. Per il rispetto per me e il rispetto per gli altri. Se non posso evitare di "innamorarmi", posso almeno evitare di assecondare la cosa, anche se ora come ora non sono ancora sulla giusta strada.
> Non giustifico ne me, ne tua moglie, tradire è sbagliato a priori. E per uscirne secondo me, ci vuole un consulente, un professionita, che ci aiuti a capire...il perche di tutto cio.
> 
> *Mio marito non sa, anche perche non gli manca nulla, ha una moglie apparentemente serena e felice* che condivide la sua intimità solo con lui....gli ho detto che abbiamo un grosso problema di comunicazione e che prima o poi ci dovremo lavorare insieme. Forse teme, essendoci gia passato con la prima moglie, e non osa scoprire, ma d'altronde come biasimarlo.
> ...


Beh...io ero già oltre...io la moglie serena e felice non ce l'ho da un pezzo (e non mi riferisco solo all'ultimo mese in cui è scoppiata la boma...)

Per il fatto che non mi importa se ci sia andata a letto o meno, non mi sono spiegato bene...Tu se riesci a frenarti sei da ammirare e significa che ancora tieni al tuo ignaro marito e riesci comunque a ragionare.
Mi riprometto di leggere la tua storia, comunque quando dico che poco importa se ci è andata a letto o meno intendo che quando arrivi ad ingannare tuo marito per uscire con l'altro, magari non ci vai a letto ma lo baci, non vedi l'ora di sentirlo (mentre tuo marito lo ignori "perché adesso non riesco") e continui a raccontargli balle anche quando sei già stata scoperta perché "non ti voglio ferire"...beh...se sei a questo punto è decisamente più grave.

Tu sei ancora nella prima fase...quando vieni scoperta è diverso.


----------



## Niko74 (1 Aprile 2011)

feeling:
ho letto la tua storia...beh...che dire è la fotocopia sputata di quella di mia moglie. O meglio forse è come sarebbe stata se io non avessi socoperto tutto dopo 2 mesi e alla prima uscita clandestina.
Tu sembri solo un pò più lucida...ma mia moglie è all'inizio e non è passato un anno.

Non riesco a capire come fai a dire di amare tuo marito e trattarlo cosi alle sue spalle...almeno mia moglie non riesce a stare indifferentemente con me e con lui anzi diciamo che con me non ci sta proprio ...certo è peggio ma almeno ha una sua coerenza.

Io almeno stavo già sospettando qualcosa vedendola strana...immagino invece se tuo marito dovesse venire a saperlo...morirà dentro in un secondo.

Se devi continuare in questa tua storia, cerca di non farti mai scoprire


----------



## Daniele (1 Aprile 2011)

Niko, quando non c'è prepara le sue valigie, quando ritorna digli pure che deve andarsene da sua madre o in Hotel a pensare da sola, nel frattempo però le chiedi di andare da un avvocato per  mettere per iscritto che in caso di separazione la colpa di tutto è da addebitarsi a lei. Poi le dici che se vuole tornare, quando vuole la porta è aperta ed ha le chiavi, ma in questo caso non la vuoi nepppure vedere stare così.
Poi aggiungi che ti è mancata di rispetto da morire nel dirti quella frase li e che non dimenticherai facilmente, questo, Niko, è il colpo di grazia finale, la farai sentire una merdaccia ma in quel momento le darai quello che vuole, la libertà, magari cruda, magari inaspettata, ma è quella che vuole, che l'abbbia subito e tutta.
Per il figlio è lei che deve pensare cosa fare adesso e che ci pensi da sola, poi fatte le scelte si andrà a sistemare tutto per un affido condiviso.
Non farti prendere per il culo da una donna che può letteralmente farti il culo se gli prende male.


----------



## Giolovegio (1 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ti rendi conto di quanto cascano le balle ad un uomo che vede la sua lei volare tra gli angeli per 4 paroline messe in croce per benino?
> Capisci che se tu vedi la tua compagna sentirsi una principessa per 4 carinerie dette da un abile affabulatore...uno che non la conosce...e che sa come farla sognare...ti vien dentro una cosa così...
> 
> " Ma che razza di stupidota ho assieme?"
> ...


 Certo ke è cosi.......ma vedi molti provoloni puntano su cose ke possono risultare banali agli okki degli altri.
Il fatto è ke purtroppo tutti noi abbiamo bisogno di carinerie.L'essere umano ha le sue debolezze e c'è gente ke sa bene dove e quando colpire.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Aprile 2011)

Giolovegio ha detto:


> Certo ke è cosi.......ma vedi molti provoloni puntano su cose ke possono risultare banali agli okki degli altri.
> Il fatto è ke purtroppo tutti noi abbiamo bisogno di carinerie.L'essere umano ha le sue debolezze e c'è gente ke sa bene dove e quando colpire.


Lo so...lo so...
Anch'io sono un uomo che una donna "compera" con 4 moine...
ma solo apparentemente però eh?
Tutti noi abbiamo bisogno di essere amati.
Ma una donna intelligente sa a cosa sono finalizzati i complimenti.
Una stupida vive per ricevere complimenti.


----------



## Niko74 (9 Aprile 2011)

Aggioramento:
la settimana scorsa ha parlato con sua madre che ha 75 anni e quindi idee decisamente all'antica e...non l'ha presa per niente bene...praticamente gli ha tirato fuori le storie dei valori, il matrimonio, la famiglia e tutto ciò che può ovviamente pensare una persona di quell'età (lo penso anch'io, però con l'aggiunta che ovviamente non vorrei stare con una che non mi ama , mentre per mia suocera è uguale ).
Praticamente la sta faendo sentire una poco di buono, la vuol portare da un medico per farle passare la "depressione"....insomma è impazzita pure lei assieme a mia moglie 

Oltretutto gli ha detto che la accogliera in casa sua solo per pensare ad una riconciliazione e se dovesse andare male poi le porte saranno chiuse.

Intanto mia moglie pensa ancora all'altro (e come potrebbe essere diverso rispetto alla settimana scorsa...) ma quest'ultimo non si fa sentire e risponde solo quando lei lo cerca. In una settimana solo 2 sms e zero chiamate.

Ma a chi ci è già passato vorrei chiedere: ma se gli passerà sta "cosa" (non so se chiamarla amore, infatuazione, cotta ) poi con me come sarà? Per ora non mi parla (di cose serie) se non sono io ad iniziare....poi dopo aver rotto il ghiaccio si parla per ore. 
Sesso non se ne parla da 3 mesi e cioè da quando si è presa la sbandata.

Non so come andrà a a finire...non vedo in lei la voglia di ricominciare...leggo storie di gente che dopo essere stata beccata torna, fa di tutto per farsi perdonare, lei invece niente 

Mi viene il dubbio che forse l'ho scoperta troppo presto (la prima volta che ci usciva da sola) e di averle impedito di capire bene la situazione.


----------



## Niko74 (9 Aprile 2011)

Ah...dimenticavo...io a parte qui, non ho ancora parlato con nessuno della cosa (a parte mia moglie). Non lo sanno amici e nemmeno i miei familiari. Non è facile tenersi tutto dentro, ma penso sia giusto cosi. Lo dirò solo quando capirò che non c'è più nulla da fare...per ora ho ancora delel speranze :up:


----------



## Kid (9 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Aggioramento:
> la settimana scorsa ha parlato con sua madre che ha 75 anni e quindi idee decisamente all'antica e...non l'ha presa per niente bene...praticamente gli ha tirato fuori le storie dei valori, il matrimonio, la famiglia e tutto ciò che può ovviamente pensare una persona di quell'età (lo penso anch'io, però con l'aggiunta che ovviamente non vorrei stare con una che non mi ama , mentre per mia suocera è uguale ).
> Praticamente la sta faendo sentire una poco di buono, la vuol portare da un medico per farle passare la "depressione"....insomma è impazzita pure lei assieme a mia moglie
> 
> ...



Amico perdonami ma per prima cosa lei deve tagliare i ponti con lui. Lo deve fare per te e lo deve fare per se. Come può pensare di non scottarsi stando così vicino al fuoco?

E' una questione anche di rispetto se vuoi, in fondo è ancora tua moglie...

Sia chiaro non ti sto dicendo di opprimerla, ma non credo sia giusto che lei si possa permettere di continuare a sentire l'amante.


----------



## Niko74 (10 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Amico perdonami ma per prima cosa lei deve tagliare i ponti con lui. Lo deve fare per te e lo deve fare per se. Come può pensare di non scottarsi stando così vicino al fuoco?
> 
> E' una questione anche di rispetto se vuoi, in fondo è ancora tua moglie...
> 
> Sia chiaro non ti sto dicendo di opprimerla, ma non credo sia giusto che lei si possa permettere di continuare a sentire l'amante.


Emmmhhhhh...l'ho appena mandata a quel paese dopo che mi ha detto che non ha voglia di parlare con me e quando ne avrà voglia che venisse pure lei a cercarmi che mi sono rotto...sono stato cattivo? :mexican:
Preciso che è da un mese che se si vuol parlare del problema devo essere io ad iniziare altrimenti...il silenzio...ma in questo è sempre stata così anche nelle rare litigate: che avessi ragione o torto sempre io dovevo rompere il ghiaccio. E' che purtroppo io per mia natura non riesco proprio a rimanere arrabbiato per troppo tempo. Magari faccio la sfuriata e dopo 10 minuti sono a posto al contrario di mia moglie che è in grado di tenere dei "musi" infiniti (vorrei proprio vedere l'altro a gestirsi questo lato che certamente per ora non conosce ).

Nelle poche parole fatte pochi minuti prima mi ha detto che l'altro non vuole parlarle perche deve pensare.....

Allora:

- lei mi ha fatto cornuto e....ci deve pensare
- lei vorrebbe l'altro ma pure lui....ci deve pensare!!!

ma io sono il più coglione di tutti in sta storia?!?!?  

mi sa proprio di si vero?


----------



## erab (10 Aprile 2011)

No, sei semplicemente l' unico che ancora mantiene la sua posizione
e credo sia proprio questo lo sbaglio.

Lui deve "pensare", tradotto, ora che vede il rischio che lei si liberi e
pretenda una vera relazione si tira indietro.

Lei deve "pensare", ossia aspettare nel limbo che lui la venga a prendere 
su su cavallo bianco,  cosa che ovviamente non avverrà mai.

Tu sei la ruota di scorta, in modo consapevole o meno lei sa che, se lui 
non si decide comunque tu ci sarai, questo è il meccanismo da rompere.

Falle capire che non sarai li in eterno, che non può mancarti di rispetto, che
indipendentemente da quello che succederà anche tu stai "pensando" e 
che non è escluso, anzi è probabile (si può anche barare in questo) che tu
non preveda un futuro con lei.

So che così pensi rischi di perderla definitivamente ma se la lasci macerare 
in questo stato perderla non sarà un rischio ma una certezza.

Prendi in mano la situazione e buona fortuna!!!


----------



## Niko74 (10 Aprile 2011)

Beh...è passato un mese dalla scoperta e le ho già chiaramente detto che io sono disposto a ricostruire a patto che lo voglia anche lei altrimenti non si continua (e in tal caso se ne va lei ovviamente).
La testa per l'altro l'ha persa di brutto e non penso che da un momento all'altro i suoi sentimenti per lui si possano "spegnere"

Devo farle trovare la valigia pronta domattina per prendere in mano la situazione? Tale suggerimento dato già da Daniele qualche giorno fa


----------



## erab (10 Aprile 2011)

Direi di si, in questo concordo con Daniele, se vuole "pensare" al suo futuro
deve anche "assaggiarlo", deve capire cosa vuole veramente dire perderti, un
periodo, anche breve, senza di te e con l' altro fuori dai giochi le farebbe aprire 
gli occhi.

Se tiene a te, se la sua è solo una infatuazione, allora capirà il suo sbaglio, se
invece le andasse bene così, se tu non fossi più importante per lei, avreste 
messo un punto alla questione.


----------



## Sabina (10 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Beh...è passato un mese dalla scoperta e le ho già chiaramente detto che io sono disposto a ricostruire a patto che lo voglia anche lei altrimenti non si continua (e in tal caso se ne va lei ovviamente).
> La testa per l'altro l'ha persa di brutto e non penso che da un momento all'altro i suoi sentimenti per lui si possano "spegnere"
> 
> Devo farle trovare la valigia pronta domattina per prendere in mano la situazione? Tale suggerimento dato già da Daniele qualche giorno fa


Purtroppo un mese e' nulla in termini emotivi....poi lei sta li' ad attendere l'altro.
Separatevi momentaneamente per un po'  se ne avete la possibilità. La vedo come unica soluzione.
E tu comincia a pensare un po' più a te stesso e meno a lei.
Un abbraccio


----------



## Daniele (10 Aprile 2011)

Carissimo, devi dirle che il suo pensare e cioè il suo aspettare l'altro è una riprova della sua mancanza di rispetto per te, che lei sei stato accanto negli anni! Valigia alla mano e un consiglio..."pensaci bella mia, ma pensaci non qui, mi fai del male così e non me lo merito!" Dovrà andare in hotel, come è giiusto che sia, dovrà spendere un sacco di soldi, dovrà stare sola, ma almeno avrà tempo per pensare anche a quello che ha perso.
Niko, con lei non ricostruirai mai, per me, meglio mettere le cose avanti ed andare a sentire un avvocato.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Aprile 2011)

erab ha detto:


> No, sei semplicemente l' unico che ancora mantiene la sua posizione
> e credo sia proprio questo lo sbaglio.
> 
> *Lui deve "pensare", tradotto, ora che vede il rischio che lei si liberi e
> ...


Sul rosso ti quoto.

Sul neretto invece ti dico che questi sono i giochetti del cazzo che ti fanno perdere definitivamente una donna, oppure recuperarla come un cane al guinzaglio.

Lei deve ancora metabolizzare lo scherzo feroce che le ha fatto l'altro (un altro maschio modello, sì) e pretendi di darle l'out- out?

Che grande amore, che desiderio di ricostruire!!!!

Questo modo di risolvere la faccenda mi saprebbe solo di "recupero della proprietà per non fare la figura del coglione".


----------



## erab (10 Aprile 2011)

Mi sono espresso male, sorry

Ora ci sono due persone sotto lo stesso tetto che soffrono per motivi diversi.
Lei perchè l' altro l'ha illusa, lui perchè tradito.
Vista la reazione di lei i casi sono due, o non ha veramente interesse nell' attuale
rapporto, o non ha capito che lo stà perdendo, questo è quello che deve emergere 
e credo, visto lo stato attuale di lei, sia possibile solo allontanandosi.


----------



## Niko74 (11 Aprile 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sul rosso ti quoto.
> 
> Sul neretto invece ti dico che questi sono i giochetti del cazzo che ti fanno perdere definitivamente una donna, oppure recuperarla come un cane al guinzaglio.
> 
> ...


Mmmmhhh...io non sono pratico di queste cose e non sono convinto che l'altro si sia tirato indietro..secondo me potrebbe anche essere una strategia per "tirare la corda" e vedere come reagisce mia moglie...però ripeto non mi sono mai trovato in una situazione simile quindi potrei sbagliare.

Sul darle l'out out non sono convinto nemmeno io sia la cosa giusta per ora. Lei sa come la penso, ossia che se anche lei vuole riscostruire io ci sono e che in ogni caso non voglio "il cane al guinzaglio".

Poco mi importa della figura del coglione in questo momento...

Comunque per quanto riguarda il grassetto: guarda che è lei che sembra non aver intenzione di ricostruire eh


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mmmmhhh...io non sono pratico di queste cose e non sono convinto che l'altro si sia tirato indietro..secondo me potrebbe anche essere una strategia per "tirare la corda" e vedere come reagisce mia moglie...però ripeto non mi sono mai trovato in una situazione simile quindi potrei sbagliare.
> 
> Sul darle l'out out non sono convinto nemmeno io sia la cosa giusta per ora. Lei sa come la penso, ossia che se anche lei vuole riscostruire io ci sono e che in ogni caso non voglio "il cane al guinzaglio".
> 
> ...


E se lei non ha intenzione...lascia perdere...prenderai portoni in faccia l'uno dietro l'altro


----------



## Daniele (11 Aprile 2011)

Ti ho detto, lei deve pensare...quindi cacciala di casa a pensare e che impari che le azioni possono avere conseguenze. Ovviamente dovrà sapere che se vuole uscire dalla tua vita non sarà amici come prima (vista la azione fatta), ma totale disinteresse da parte tua...non temere succederà e di lei non ti fregherà più nulla...è solo una donna tra tante, è solo una che ha già dimostrato di non valere quanto doveva.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ti ho detto, lei deve pensare...quindi cacciala di casa a pensare e che impari che le azioni possono avere conseguenze. Ovviamente dovrà sapere che se vuole uscire dalla tua vita non sarà amici come prima (vista la azione fatta), ma totale disinteresse da parte tua...non temere succederà e di lei non ti fregherà più nulla...è solo una donna tra tante, è solo una che ha già dimostrato di non valere quanto doveva.


Quanta presunzione...
Non si caccia di casa una moglie...
Si può benissimo stare distanti l'uno dall'altra per un bel po'...no?
La moglie non è MAI una fra le tante...è pur sempre una che ha osato sposarti no?


----------



## Sterminator (11 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quanta presunzione...
> *Non si caccia di casa una moglie*...
> Si può benissimo stare distanti l'uno dall'altra per un bel po'...no?
> La moglie non è MAI una fra le tante...è pur sempre una che ha osato sposarti no?


E perche' no, di grazia?

Specie se non ci sono figli di mezzo?


----------



## Niko74 (11 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E perche' no, di grazia?
> 
> Specie se non ci sono figli di mezzo?


Ce n'è pure uno di figlio nel mio caso.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E perche' no, di grazia?
> 
> Specie se non ci sono figli di mezzo?


La moglie è la moglie.
Perchè tu se lei ti cornificasse la cacci di casa?
Cornificarti o meno...sono scelte sue...a prescindere da te...tu presuntuosamente ti immagini di non essere degno di corna...ma ricorda...bontà sua se non te li mette e non meriti tuoi...
Nessun uomo può combattere con la parte irrazionale di una donna...
Non mi dire che sai tra i presuntuosi che sono seriamente convinti di saper soddisfare una donna a 360 gradi eh? 
Neanche satana in persona è capace.

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ce n'è pure uno di figlio nel mio caso.


Lasciala fare.
Sbattene i maroni.
Sii altruista e pensa ad altro.
Vedrai che se lei coglie totale indifferenza da parte tua...inizia a tremare...
Non ostinarti con lei.
Ha pregi e difetti come tutti: appunto è un essere umano.
Devi solo cambiare dentro di te quello che rappresenta.
Partiamo da terra terra...e occhio che adesso sparano...
Cucina bene?
Sa fare bene i conti?
Tiene in ordine e pulita la casa?
Stira bene le camice?
Prendi un'agenda e segnati tutto quello che la vedi fare in casa in una settimana...ne scopri di robe eh?

Partiamo da cose pratiche...
Lascia stare il sesso adesso...
Comincia solo a vederla come domestica...come è?


----------



## Sterminator (11 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La moglie è la moglie.
> Perchè tu se lei ti cornificasse la cacci di casa?
> Cornificarti o meno...sono scelte sue...a prescindere da te...tu presuntuosamente ti immagini di non essere degno di corna...ma ricorda...bontà sua se non te li mette e non meriti tuoi...
> Nessun uomo può combattere con la parte irrazionale di una donna...
> ...


???

Che fai colazione col merlot?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Quindi cornuto e mazziato...lasci in casa la splendida e te ne vai a dormire in macchina o visto che e' scomodo abbozzi...

ma quando se ne esce da sti merdai?

Chi sbaglia adda' paga' e stopp.

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Blondiee (11 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Due parole per presentarmi e farvi capire meglio la situazione: ho 37 anni e sono sposato da 5 anni con moglie coetanea e un figlio di 3 anni e mezzo.
> 
> Lei la conosco da 18 anni e siamo assieme da 17. Dopo 11 anni da fidanzati abbiamo deciso di sposarci.
> Diciamo che io non sono mai stato un uomo di molte parole, ma è sempre stato cosi, lei ha avuto modo di conoscermi per oltre 10 anni prima di intraprendere questo percoso assieme.
> ...


Caro Niko, mi scuso per non aver letto tutto fino all'ultima pagina ma mi sono fermata al tuo post....

Che dirti...
dubito fortemente che l'incontro con il collega sia stato solo per chiacchierare...

se fosse stato un semplice amico, te ne avrebbe parlato, in fondo, se non c'è nulla da nascondere, che male c'è a farsi un aperitivo con un collega?
se non c'è nulla da nascondere, che male c'è a presentarti la persona in questione?

I messaggi da baci perugina e a sfondo sessuale sono "preparatori".
Probabilmente è impegnato anche lui e il tempo per combinare e vedersi è quello che è...
e' normale, scontato direi, che se questi si vedono...si consumano a vicenda...i preliminari se li sono fatti per mesi...con gli sms...con le chiamate e tutto il giochetto preparatorio...questi all'incontro si saranno divorati a vicenda, realizzando forse tutto ciò che si erano scritti e promessi negli sms......non era certo per parlare e chiacchierare di filosofia!!

A mio parere, dovevi fermarla prima. Dovevi impedirle l'incontro.
Cosa ne ricavavi? che l'afforntavi di petto prima, senza trattenere la rabbia e tutti i sentimenti negativi che ti avranno devastato l'esistenza per quei giorni in cui hai fatto finta di niente!
E poi...se ha provato a stare con il collega...sai, lui è la novità, quello che la fa fremere...adesso, una volta provato, diventa ancora più difficile tornare indietro!


----------



## Sterminator (11 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ce n'è pure uno di figlio nel mio caso.


Chiaramente la cosa si complica, pero' potresti per reciprocita' levarglielo e farglielo spupazzare con il condiviso...


----------



## Sterminator (11 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lasciala fare.
> Sbattene i maroni.
> Sii altruista e pensa ad altro.
> Vedrai che se lei coglie totale indifferenza da parte tua...inizia a tremare...
> ...


Guarda che se poco poco si rende conto che sei senza spina dorsale, secondo me la domestica te la fa vedere col binocolo oltre che Disneyland...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Niko74 (11 Aprile 2011)

Blondie ha detto:


> Caro Niko, mi scuso per non aver letto tutto fino all'ultima pagina ma mi sono fermata al tuo post....
> 
> *Che dirti...*
> *dubito fortemente che l'incontro con il collega sia stato solo per chiacchierare...*
> ...


Ti sei fermata all'inizio, poi tutto è stato appurato ed è come dici tu (e anche tutti gli altri lo sostenevano ) nella frase in grassetto.


----------



## Blondiee (11 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ti sei fermata all'inizio, poi tutto è stato appurato ed è come dici tu (e anche tutti gli altri lo sostenevano ) nella frase in grassetto.


Mi dispiace molto.
Purtroppo è quasi sempre così.
Tra persone impegnate (con convivente o famiglia) naturalmente diventa difficile incontrarsi per una serata intima. Ognuno ha i suoi impegni e la serata libera dell'uno deve combaciare con quella dell'altro.
Quando ci si vede, naturalmente, non si ha tempo per i corteggiamenti, ma si va al "dunque".
I corteggiamenti si rimandano prima, con sms erotici, romantici, che stuzzicano la voglia...i famosi: "vedrai...sarà bellissimo..."

Altrimenti, se non c'è nulla da nascondere, tutto si fa alla luce del sole, no? 
Come ti senti? cosa pensi di fare?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ???
> 
> Che fai colazione col merlot?
> 
> ...


Io che lavoro dall'altra parte...eheheheheeheh...potrei certificare che alcuni mariti...ehm son cornuti e non lo sanno eheheheheheehehe...capisci?

Ma quali merdai...
E' la vita normale di tantissime persone...
Ma da che mondo salti fuori tu non si sa...


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Guarda che se poco poco si rende conto che sei senza spina dorsale, secondo me la domestica te la fa vedere col binocolo oltre che Disneyland...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma vuoi mettere?
La moglie fa la domestica a grattis...
Le amiche ti fanno divertire a grattis eh?

Tu conosci molte separate che ambiscono a riportarsi in casa un uomo?
Appena scoprono che vivono meglio senza...e hanno meno da fare...eheheheheehehehe...

Sei tu quello che senza tu moglie...sei un mollusco eh?
Non io...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (11 Aprile 2011)

Ciao niko, a questo punto, visto che tua moglie non vuole nemmeno parlare della vostra situazione, ti consiglio di pensare a te e a tuo figlio.
Cosa farà lei con la madre e con l'altro sono solo affari suoi.

Posso capire la sbandata, tutto...ma non l'atteggiamento di egoismo del tipo "£quando vorrò parlarne verrò io da te". come se lei sapesse benissimo che tu starai li ad aspettarla. Questo non va..

Dovesse anche non concretizzarsi con l'altro, non tornerebbe da te per amore, anche questo non va.

Pensa solo a trovare una situazione stabile per te e tuo figlio poi, qualora lei volesse tornare sui suoi passi, sarà suo pensiero vedere come/cosa fare per riconquistare il tutto.

Non perdere tempo con una persona che non si mette in discussione per te (al limite lo sta facendo per l'altro), perché così facendo ti  perdi pezzi/momenti di vita che non avrai più occasione di vivere.


----------



## Sterminator (11 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io che lavoro dall'altra parte...eheheheheeheh...potrei certificare che alcuni mariti...ehm son cornuti e non lo sanno eheheheheheehehe...capisci?
> 
> Ma quali merdai...
> E' la vita normale di tantissime persone...
> Ma da che mondo salti fuori tu non si sa...


Abbiamo gia' assodato che io potrei essere un cornuto potenziale mentre te lo sei conclamato e pertanto e' inutile che insisti...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

io ribadisco che nel 99% le cazzate le combinate senza pensare tanto alle conseguenze, perche' se solo immaginaste che per default vi ritrovereste in strada in un nanosecondo, il cerchio sui pirloni doc si stringerebbe e di molto...

pero' anche di questo se ne e' gia' parlato....


----------



## Blondiee (11 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ciao niko, a questo punto, visto che tua moglie non vuole nemmeno parlare della vostra situazione, ti consiglio di pensare a te e a tuo figlio.
> Cosa farà lei con la madre e con l'altro sono solo affari suoi.
> 
> Posso capire la sbandata, tutto...ma non l'atteggiamento di egoismo del tipo "£quando vorrò parlarne verrò io da te". come se lei sapesse benissimo che tu starai li ad aspettarla. Questo non va..
> ...


Condivido ogni parola e ogni virgola!
E' la cosa migliore da fare.


----------



## Sterminator (11 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma vuoi mettere?
> La moglie fa la domestica a grattis...
> Le amiche ti fanno divertire a grattis eh?
> 
> ...


Se vabbe' qua non e' merlot ma superalcolici proprio...

le separate diventano tutte troje...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

le separate che conosco, passato il periodo di metabolizzazione del lutto, ce ricascano ed hai voja a stare piu' attente a non ripetere gli stessi errori perche' gli schemi si ripetono all'infinito....

ed anche le separate e divorziate qua non mi sembra di leggerle felici nel loro star da sole o senza una relazione stabile, ma mi sembra di leggere che tutte siano disposte a riprovarci con un altro elemento certamente migliore...


----------



## erab (11 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ciao niko, a questo punto, visto che tua moglie non vuole nemmeno parlare della vostra situazione, ti consiglio di pensare a te e a tuo figlio.
> Cosa farà lei con la madre e con l'altro sono solo affari suoi.
> 
> Posso capire la sbandata, tutto...ma non l'atteggiamento di egoismo del tipo "£quando vorrò parlarne verrò io da te". come se lei sapesse benissimo che tu starai li ad aspettarla. Questo non va..
> ...


Straquoto!!! :up:

non avrei saputo dirlo meglio.

Se lei avesse avuto una diversa reazione ci sarebbe stato spazio
per l' attesa, per metabolizzare le cose, ma così non è, almeno per ora.

Pensa a tuo figlio e a te stesso!!!


----------



## Simy (11 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ciao niko, a questo punto, visto che tua moglie non vuole nemmeno parlare della vostra situazione, ti consiglio di pensare a te e a tuo figlio.
> Cosa farà lei con la madre e con l'altro sono solo affari suoi.
> 
> Posso capire la sbandata, tutto...ma non l'atteggiamento di egoismo del tipo "£quando vorrò parlarne verrò io da te". come se lei sapesse benissimo che tu starai li ad aspettarla. Questo non va..
> ...


 straquoto!:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Se vabbe' qua non e' merlot ma superalcolici proprio...
> 
> le separate diventano tutte troje...
> 
> ...


Tra te e il Conte non saprei a chi affibiare la palma del miglior generalizzatore

Bella lotta, però


----------



## Sterminator (11 Aprile 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Tra te e il Conte non saprei a chi affibiare la palma del miglior generalizzatore
> 
> Bella lotta, però


Nella mia classifica veramente te eri esclusa non essendo separata o divorziata...no?...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

nelle altre in quelle condizioni che leggo, invece me pare, ripeto, che le relazioni stabili siano desiderate...e ce credo pure essendo la cosa piu' naturale di questo mondo...

percio' chi e' per girare pagina e darsi alla pazza gioia senza piu' ricordarse manco i nomi (figurt' i cognomi...:mrgreen alzi la mano che famo prima ed io me stanco de meno...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Abbiamo gia' assodato che io potrei essere un cornuto potenziale mentre te lo sei conclamato e pertanto e' inutile che insisti...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Nessuno...eheheheeheheh...mette in una strada la mano che lo mantiene...eheheeheheheh...pensiamo alla condizione di schiavitù delle mogli quando stavano a casa a fare la calzetta...me lo dice sempre mia suocera ottuagenaria...ci sarà un paradiso per certe donne eh?...
Ma tu se non combini cazzate...che fai qui?
Il dirigente didattico?
Nessuno qui ha bisogno che gli si insegni a vivere eh?
Nessuno qui ha bisogno di morigeratori dei costumi del menga...
Intanto io non ho subito nessun danno...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Se vabbe' qua non e' merlot ma superalcolici proprio...
> 
> le separate diventano tutte troje...
> 
> ...


Mah da come le conosco io...
Non ce ricascano...
Hanno solo più difficoltà nel crescere DA SOLE i figli...
E ufficialmente sono sole...
Ufficiosamente no...
E hanno tutti i mariti delle amiche...che ci provano con loro.

Riprovarci?
Dipende da quanto hanno patito a condividere un tetto...
Quelle che si ritengono un uomo in casa, lo fanno pur di non perderlo, se fosse guardare i loro bisogni...eheheheheeheh....vorrebbero uno che ogni tanto ci sia lì...ma che sia pronto a schiodare ad un loro cenno...eheheheheeh....

Essere troie o meno: è una decisione degli dei.
Essi distribuiscono i loro favori come e a chi meglio credono.
Di fatto la stessa donna con un uomo può essere na suora irrigidita, e con un altro una troia lussuriosa...
Ma mi sa che non ci intendiamo bene sul termine.
Troia per me sta per donna estremamente calda e sensuale...è un complimento...chiedi a farfalla...eheheheheheeheheh...come suona alle sue orecchie il mio...ciao troia!

Ma capisco tanto il tuo essere "malizioso"...penso di non aver mai conosciuto un uomo più inibito di te...chissà che fantasmi hai nel cervello!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Buono buono...Stalin risuscita...sai?
Buono buono...
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Tra te e il Conte non saprei a chi affibiare la palma del miglior generalizzatore
> 
> Bella lotta, però


Certo Contessa...i raduni mi rigerenano no?
Non ti sembra?


----------



## Diletta (11 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Feeling, diciamo che di fondo sono d'accordo con tutto quello che dici, però si può essere pure incapaci d'intendere e di volere, ma la frase *"Vorrei che tu fossi come lui"* le farebbe girare pure a Gandhi. Mi dispiace ma in questo mi sento molto Danielistico. In questo momento Niko ha a che fare con una bambina e con i bambini ci vuole (a) chiarezza (b) fermezza, altrimenti, da grandi paraculi quali sono, ti rivoltano come un calzino. Il bambino deve sapere che a tale azione corrisponde sempre la stessa reazione, a prescindere. Penso che adesso per lui l'ora del dialogo sia da mettere un pò in disparte, solo un pò, e fare un disegnino ben chiaro alla moglie: vuole andare ? Che vada, lui non può certo legarla al termosifone, ma che abbia ben chiaro in mente che ad (a) azione corrisponde (b) reazione. Non stò dicendo che deve essere il classico "Se esci da quella porta poi non rientri più", anzi, tutto il contrario, deve essere qualcosa del tipo: "Se esci da quella porta io farò di tutto per tenerla aperta nel caso tu vorrai un giorno oltrepassarla di nuovo a senso inverso, ma......". Puntini di sopsensione. Mi sono ampiamente rotto il cazzo di chi vuole provare l'ebbrezza del paracadute lanciandosi dal tavolo del salotto. Troppo facile. Fallo da un aereo in quota e prendi in seria considerazione che se il paracadute non si apre c'è leventualità che cadi in un fienile pieno di soffice paglia e non ti fai niente o che ti sfracelli su un bel muro di travertino. Stè cavolo di farfale nello stomaco fanno più danni della grandine, eppure le farfalle sono animali così belli.



Bravo Tubarao: questa volta non posso non essere che d'accordissimo con te! Lei vuole sognare, vuole provare quello che non ha fatto prima durante gli anni lontani dell'adolescenza, ma non capisce che sta perdendo un tesoro immenso, un uomo di grande valore, e che ritrovarlo sarebbe impresa ardua. Spero tanto per Nico che sua moglie rinsavisca presto, prima che il marito possa cambiare idea e disinnamorarsi, sarebbe davvero terribile.


----------



## Sterminator (11 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nessuno...eheheheeheheh...mette in una strada la mano che lo mantiene...eheheeheheheh...pensiamo alla condizione di schiavitù delle mogli quando stavano a casa a fare la calzetta...me lo dice sempre mia suocera ottuagenaria...ci sarà un paradiso per certe donne eh?...
> *Ma tu se non combini cazzate...che fai qui?*
> Il dirigente didattico?
> Nessuno qui ha bisogno che gli si insegni a vivere eh?
> ...


Darte sollievo nella vita di merda che te ritrovi...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (11 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah da come le conosco io...
> Non ce ricascano...
> Hanno solo più difficoltà nel crescere DA SOLE i figli...
> E ufficialmente sono sole...
> ...


Io invece gia' ti ho detto che sei il piu' fallito che mi sia capitato di trovare in un forum?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

te sei un emulo riuscito de Casanova come io so' er nipote de Mubarakkke...

poi te ne vai in giro conciato pure in quella maniera indegna....

evaidepippe, vai...a meno che qualcuna nun se move a compassione e se fa' da' na mano a disboscarse dalle ragnatele...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Io invece gia' ti ho detto che sei il piu' fallito che mi sia capitato di trovare in un forum?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Ma io mi diverto tanto eh?
E non ho nessuna IDEOLOGIA a cui rendere conto...
Tu ti ostini a propinare agli altri soluzioni etiche...che vanno bene solo per te...
Forse questo ti disorienta...non siamo amebe, ma neanche macchine eh?
La storia delle persone con le loro vicende affettive ed esistenziali non è meccanicista...guarda...
A me pare che gli utenti saggi...ascoltano tutti i pareri e poi cercano la soluzione che più è efficente ed efficace per loro...
Ohi, cazzo, mi sveglio na mattina cervo a primavera...e la caccio di casa?
Poi chi lava, chi stira...ecc..ecc..ecc...
Ohi cazzo si sveglia lei cerva ?
Non mi caccia di casa.
Non mi riempie come un cesto di lumache.
Si limita a seccarmi il conto corrente....no?

Che te frega di come vado conciato?
Io mi diverto.


----------



## Tubarao (11 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> evaidepippe, vai...a meno che qualcuna nun se move a compassione e se fa' da' na mano a disboscarse dalle ragnatele...


Stermi, se è un riferimento casuale e non voluto ci stà......nel caso non lo fosse sarebbe veramente una gran bastardata.....

Confido nella prima ipotesi....


----------



## Sterminator (11 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io mi diverto tanto eh?
> E non ho nessuna IDEOLOGIA a cui rendere conto...
> Tu ti ostini a propinare agli altri soluzioni etiche...che vanno bene solo per te...
> Forse questo ti disorienta...non siamo amebe, ma neanche macchine eh?
> ...


Io non proprino un cazzo de nada a differenza tua perche' manco m'aspetto che seguano il mio punto di vista che esplicito soltanto, infatti so' conscio che parecchi/e entrano qua piu' per farse benedi' le cazzate commesse o le strategie che hanno gia' pianificato e che non mettono in discussione manco se scendesse er padreterno in questa valle di lacrime...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

ma vai in giro pure con un goldoni infilato sulla capoccia che mi frega, pero' sarebbe piu' adatto di una mutanda col pizzo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (11 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Stermi, se è un riferimento casuale e non voluto ci stà......nel caso non lo fosse sarebbe veramente una gran bastardata.....
> 
> Confido nella prima ipotesi....


Ogni riferimento e' puramente voluto, altro che...

ma scherziamo?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (12 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Io non proprino un cazzo de nada a differenza tua perche' manco m'aspetto che seguano il mio punto di vista che esplicito soltanto, infatti so' conscio che parecchi/e entrano qua piu' per farse benedi' le cazzate commesse o le strategie che hanno gia' pianificato e che non mettono in discussione manco se scendesse er padreterno in questa valle di lacrime...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...



Si vabbè... bisogna essere dei fenomeni per andare in un forum che tratta il tradimento (quindi in teoria pieno di traditi) per farsi benedire le proprie marachelle amorose.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Si vabbè... bisogna essere dei fenomeni per andare in un forum che tratta il tradimento (quindi in teoria pieno di traditi) per farsi benedire le proprie marachelle amorose.


Beh pero' e' quello che ho notato....

ve trovate sempre la pezza a colore...(leggasi giustificazione ).:mrgreen:

e quelli che stanno sul punto di commetterla la cazzata, seguono i consigli?

come no....

manco uno de numero...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (12 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Beh pero' e' quello che ho notato....
> 
> ve trovate sempre la pezza a colore...(leggasi giustificazione ).:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


E allora aboliamo i forum? Uno viene qua a sentire i consigli e le esperienze altrui... poi chiaro che alla fine si segue sempre il proprio istinto.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> E allora aboliamo i forum? Uno viene qua a sentire i consigli e le esperienze altrui... poi chiaro che alla fine si segue sempre il proprio istinto.


Sto forum e' diverso dagli altri perche' opera nella sfera dei sentimenti...

nel forum degli idraulici uno entra per chiedere per esempio come riparare una lavatrice, l'"esperto" in consulto, glie dice passo passo le operazioni da seguire ed il bricoleur esegue o tenta di eseguire se non e' tanto capace, mica lo manda a cagare se la risposta nun glie piace o se ne sbatte e fa il contrario e poi se lamenta che c'ha la casa allagata.......

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (12 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Sto forum e' diverso dagli altri perche' implica dei sentimenti...
> 
> nel forum degli idraulici uno entra per chiedere per esempio come riparare una lavatrice, l'"esperto" glie dice passo passo le operazioni da seguire ed il bricoleur esegue o tenta di eseguire se non e' tanto capace, mica lo manda a cagare se la risposta nun glie piace o se ne sbatte e fa il contrario.....
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Ma dovresti saperlo che al cuore no nsi comanda no? Quando ci son odi mezzo i sentimenti c'è poco da fare, ma ci si prova. Come quando si cerca di consolare un amico mollato dalla propria ragazza... gli si può dire qualunque cosa, ma non cambierà una virgola.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma dovresti saperlo che al cuore no nsi comanda no? Quando ci son odi mezzo i sentimenti c'è poco da fare, ma ci si prova. Come quando si cerca di consolare un amico mollato dalla propria ragazza... gli si può dire qualunque cosa, ma non cambierà una virgola.


ED IO CHE CAZZO HO DETTO???

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

ao' ma sei incredibbile...te piji pe' culo da solo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (12 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ED IO CHE CAZZO HO DETTO???
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Stermi, te lo dico spassionatamente: hai un modo di fare non adatto ad un forum.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Stermi, te lo dico spassionatamente: hai un modo di fare non adatto ad un forum.


Si vero...
Assomiglia come camminare su certi marciapiedi e non poter stare con la testa per aria...ogni 50 passi...sta una cacchetta di cane da non pestare...
Ma non lo capisce manco morto.
Poi che ci fa lui qui?
Traditore ? 
Tradito ?
Facile insegnare agli altri su cose di cui non si ha nessuna esperienza reale...
E' come quei musicisti che studiano il pianoforte sui trattati e non facendo pratica allo strumento...
Sono terribili: a parole sanno tutto sul "come" si facciano le scale...poi se si siedono al pianoforte...s'incartano da tutte le parti...

I sentimenti...
Ribadisco un concetto sociologico...cazzo studiate e leggete libri...su sto argomento: Lo sposarsi per amore è una conquista recente.

La parola amore: è una cosa per noi 
Era una parola diversa per i nostri nonni.

Lui mi ha vista in chiesa durante le funzioni, gli sono piaciuta.
Io ho parlato con i miei, lui con i suoi.
Visto il numero di pagliai, e la mia dote.
Espletati i riti di fidanzamento.
Sposati e via.
Tutta la vita anche sentimentale era regolamentata.

Le storie d'amore?
Eh ma quelle sono quelle dei libri no? Quelle del cinematografo domenicale.

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matrimonio


----------



## Kid (12 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si vero...
> Assomiglia come camminare su certi marciapiedi e non poter stare con la testa per aria...ogni 50 passi...sta una cacchetta di cane da non pestare...
> Ma non lo capisce manco morto.
> Poi che ci fa lui qui?
> ...


Guarda io sono molto tollerante, ma in un forum ci sono due regole del buonsenso, due... cazzarola cerca di seguirle!


----------



## Sterminator (12 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si vero...
> Assomiglia come camminare su certi marciapiedi e non poter stare con la testa per aria...ogni 50 passi...sta una cacchetta di cane da non pestare...
> Ma non lo capisce manco morto.
> Poi che ci fa lui qui?
> ...


E' arrivato il capo fallito....:mrgreen:

ao' se sentiva la mancanza della tua solita lagna...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (12 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Guarda io sono molto tollerante, ma in un forum ci sono due regole del buonsenso, due... cazzarola cerca di seguirle!


Kid diverse volte ti ho fatto notare che in un post contraddicevi cio' che affermavi nel post prima...

du' so' le cose, o piji pe' culo o te piji pe' culo...

tertium non datur...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (12 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Kid diverse volte ti ho fatto notare che in un post contraddicevi cio' che affermavi nel post prima...
> 
> du' so' le cose, o piji pe' culo o te piji pe' culo...
> 
> ...



Stermi, te puoi pure credere che uno se piglia per il culo da solo, ma non lo perculi scrivendo in Arial 46 con il rischio di trasformare ogni thread in un flame. 

E le faccine sorridenti sono carine quando vengono dosate... se le metti sotto ogni tuo post, qualcuno può sentirsi preso in giro.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Stermi, te puoi pure credere che uno se piglia per il culo da solo, ma non lo perculi scrivendo in Arial 46 con il rischio di trasformare ogni thread in un flame.
> 
> E le faccine sorridenti sono carine quando vengono dosate... se le metti sotto ogni tuo post, qualcuno può sentirsi preso in giro.


Ma se erano paginate de post che giravi in tondo dicendo e contraddicendoti a nastro....

era per farti uscire dalla trance...ed infatti ci uscisti..

u' capisti?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (12 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma se erano paginate de post che giravi in tondo dicendo e contraddicendoti a nastro....
> 
> era per farti uscire dalla trance...ed infatti ci uscisti..
> 
> ...


Francamente no, non ti capisco... cercherò di ignorarti, pazienza. C'ho provato almeno.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Francamente no, non ti capisco... cercherò di ignorarti, pazienza. C'ho provato almeno.


Kid l'importante e' che te capisca tu...

damme retta....

sterminator e' virtualoo e se ne sbatte i cocones de farse capi' da chi fa lo scemo per non andare in guerra......

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Francamente no, non ti capisco... cercherò di ignorarti, pazienza. C'ho provato almeno.


Figliuolo, ma non vedi la provocazione?
Fidati solo Sterminator legge in te contraddizioni...
Vedi che tutto il forum la vede sotto il punto di vista dell'utente sterminator? 
No...e allora che te frega?
Porta avanti i tuoi discorsi...
Tu sai che cosa significa innamorarsi di un'altra:
Sono cose che lui non conosce, cose che non può capire.
Facile dirti che è successo perchè sei uno sfigato no?
Lui vuole solo arrivare ad avere il piacere e diritto di dirti in faccia sfigato: sta a te accordargli o meno questo diritto.


----------



## Niko74 (13 Aprile 2011)

Oggi giornata di m...a...
La situazione non cambia...con me non si parla...con lui si...e lo vedo dagli sms (quei pochi che becco prima che li cancelli...si è fatta furba) praticamente giornalieri.

Stamattina in un attimo di nervoso ho mandato un sms all'altro dicendogli che è troppo comodo prendersi solo quello che ci piace di una persona e che se continua in questo modo (ossia senza accenni da parte di lei di voler ricostruire e di continuare a cercare lui) gli lascio il "pacchetto completo" cosi si diverte pure lui...

Non ha risposto  
Forse ho sbagliato, ma in certi momenti di nervosismo faccio cose senza pensare troppo....comunque la vedo davvero grigia la situazione


----------



## Kid (13 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Figliuolo, ma non vedi la provocazione?
> Fidati solo Sterminator legge in te contraddizioni...
> Vedi che tutto il forum la vede sotto il punto di vista dell'utente sterminator?
> No...e allora che te frega?
> ...


:up:


----------



## Kid (13 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Oggi giornata di m...a...
> La situazione non cambia...con me non si parla...con lui si...e lo vedo dagli sms (quei pochi che becco prima che li cancelli...si è fatta furba) praticamente giornalieri.
> 
> Stamattina in un attimo di nervoso ho mandato un sms all'altro dicendogli che è troppo comodo prendersi solo quello che ci piace di una persona e che se continua in questo modo (ossia senza accenni da parte di lei di voler ricostruire e di continuare a cercare lui) gli lascio il "pacchetto completo" cosi si diverte pure lui...
> ...


Ma te fai il suo gioco! Ma lascia perdere gli sms...

Prendi tua moglie da una parte e le dici:

senti cara, il tempo dei fidanzatini è passato, vuoi rimetterti in carreggiata? Butta via quella Sim e torna ad essere donna matura.  Vuoi andartene col tuo nuovo amore? Quella è la porta tesoro.


----------



## Sterminator (13 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Figliuolo, ma non vedi la provocazione?
> Fidati solo Sterminator legge in te contraddizioni...
> Vedi che tutto il forum la vede sotto il punto di vista dell'utente sterminator?
> No...e allora che te frega?
> ...


Sfigato e' un termine che non userei in questo caso....:mrgreen:

ma anche a te vale il succo del discorso...per come ti giudica sterminator, giustamente sbattetene e sono io il primo a dirlo, ma se tua moglie ti dicesse che sei una testa di cazzo, io al tuo posto approfondirei...

poi fa' tu', chemmifrega...la notte dormo istess'...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (13 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Oggi giornata di m...a...
> La situazione non cambia...con me non si parla...con lui si...e lo vedo dagli sms (quei pochi che becco prima che li cancelli...si è fatta furba) praticamente giornalieri.
> 
> Stamattina in un attimo di nervoso ho mandato un sms all'altro dicendogli che è troppo comodo prendersi solo quello che ci piace di una persona e che se continua in questo modo (ossia senza accenni da parte di lei di voler ricostruire e di continuare a cercare lui) gli lascio il "pacchetto completo" cosi si diverte pure lui...
> ...


Niko, non stare a chiederti se hai fatto bene o hai fatto male, hai agito d'istinto e in certi frangenti l'istinto è quello che ci capisce di più.

Che tipo di consigli darti sul come proseguire non saprei, ma a questo punto, anche se sono ben consapevole del fatto che per me è facile parlare stando da questa parte del monitor, penso che in qualche modo tu debba riappropiarti della tua dignità ai suoi occhi: o la sbatti al muro e la obblighi a parlare o le mostri la strada di casa, in ogni caso mi sento di mostrarti la mia più sincera ammirazione per il modo in cui stai vivendo questa specie d'inferno. Coraggio, prima o poi questi cavolo di paduli dovranno cominicare a volare altrove. :up:


----------



## erab (13 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Oggi giornata di m...a...
> La situazione non cambia...con me non si parla...con lui si...e lo vedo dagli sms (quei pochi che becco prima che li cancelli...si è fatta furba) praticamente giornalieri.
> 
> Stamattina in un attimo di nervoso ho mandato un sms all'altro dicendogli che è troppo comodo prendersi solo quello che ci piace di una persona e che se continua in questo modo (ossia senza accenni da parte di lei di voler ricostruire e di continuare a cercare lui) gli lascio il "pacchetto completo" cosi si diverte pure lui...
> ...


sei troppo buono.... 

e lo dico in senso positivo!


----------



## Sterminator (13 Aprile 2011)

erab ha detto:


> sei troppo buono....
> 
> e lo dico in senso positivo!


Infatti la signora al ritorno a casina sua la sera, dovrebbe trova' la tavola apparecchiata e "pizze" a volonta'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

dite che nun se rivolve pero', cazzo...che libidine farle veni' n'indigestione e poi vedi come smette o se ne va a fare in culo dall'aminchietto per sempre......

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Niko74 (13 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma te fai il suo gioco! Ma lascia perdere gli sms...
> 
> Prendi tua moglie da una parte e le dici:
> 
> senti cara, il tempo dei fidanzatini è passato, vuoi rimetterti in carreggiata? Butta via quella Sim e torna ad essere donna matura. Vuoi andartene col tuo nuovo amore? Quella è la porta tesoro.


Eemmmhhh è da un mese che glielo ho detto 
Stamattina lo ho detto pure a lui...più di cosi :rotfl:

Gli sms sono l'unico modo per vedere se mi piglia per il culo...e difatto sta continuando a farlo...


----------



## Amoremio (13 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *Niko, non stare a chiederti se hai fatto bene o hai fatto male,* hai agito d'istinto e in certi frangenti l'istinto è quello che ci capisce di più.
> 
> ...........


quoto
ce ne son già tante di cose che ti possono far stare male
non aggiungercene altre


----------



## Tubarao (13 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Non ha risposto



Perchè avevi qualche dubbio ?. Quello è già scappato una volta.


----------



## Sterminator (13 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Eemmmhhh è da un mese che glielo ho detto
> Stamattina lo ho detto pure a lui...più di cosi :rotfl:
> 
> Gli sms sono l'unico modo per vedere* se mi piglia per il culo...e difatto sta continuando a farlo...*


E' IL MOMENTO DELLE DECISIONI IRREVOCABILI!!!

E' na' dichiarazione di guerra...

Che la forza sia con te!

facce sape', Nico'...


----------



## Sabina (13 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Oggi giornata di m...a...
> La situazione non cambia...con me non si parla...con lui si...e lo vedo dagli sms (quei pochi che becco prima che li cancelli...si è fatta furba) praticamente giornalieri.
> 
> Stamattina in un attimo di nervoso ho mandato un sms all'altro dicendogli che è troppo comodo prendersi solo quello che ci piace di una persona e che se continua in questo modo (ossia senza accenni da parte di lei di voler ricostruire e di continuare a cercare lui) gli lascio il "pacchetto completo" cosi si diverte pure lui...
> ...


Da parte di chi c'è stata dall'altra parte: e' talmente presa che non e' in grado di ragionare lucidamente. C'è l'altro, l'altro e ancora l'altro nei suoi pensieri.
Se ne avete la possibilità separatevi almeno per un po'. Solo da sola e con il tempo riuscirà a far chiarezza in se stessa. Così non arriva a capo di nulla.


----------



## Sterminator (13 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Perchè avevi qualche dubbio ?. Quello è già scappato una volta.


Ce mancava che glije rispondeva:

Non ti permettere di trattarla male oseno' te rompo er culo.

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Niko74 (13 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Da parte di chi c'è stata dall'altra parte: e' talmente presa che non e' in grado di ragionare lucidamente. *C'è l'altro, l'altro e ancora l'altro nei suoi pensieri.*
> Se ne avete la possibilità separatevi almeno per un po'. Sola da sola e con il tempo riuscirà a far chiarezza in se stessa. Così non arriva a capo di nulla.


E chi la trattiene scusami? Lei pensava di andare da mammina...che invece si è incazzata....devo pure andarmene io per lasciarla sola a pensare??
Ok che sono troppo buono però c'è un limite...se se ne volesse andare lo facesse.....

Poi per la frase in grassetto: se c'è l'altro, l'altro e ancora l'altro è ovvio che io non ci sono più...non è come i casi che leggo dove la traditrice scoperta fa di tutto per tornare, dice di amare il tradito, ecc...
Lei mi vuole solo "tanto bene" ma l'altro la fa sentire viva...poverina lei..:incazzato:.


----------



## Tubarao (13 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Lei mi vuole solo "tanto bene" ma l'altro la fa sentire viva...poverina lei..:incazzato:


Questo avvalora quello che dice Sabina: immaginalo come  indicatore dello stato mentale di tua moglie: praticamente un mazzo di carte mischiato da un croupier.....sentirsi viva per uno che alla prima difficoltà ha ritenuto opportuno sparire alla velocità della luce. Niko, in questa storia l'unico che stà dimostrando di avere due palle al titanio sei tu.


----------



## Sterminator (13 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> E chi la trattiene scusami? *Lei pensava di andare da mammina...che invece si è incazzata.*...devo pure andarmene io per lasciarla sola a pensare??
> Ok che sono troppo buono però c'è un limite...se se ne volesse andare lo facesse.....
> 
> Poi per la frase in grassetto: se c'è l'altro, l'altro e ancora l'altro è ovvio che io non ci sono più...non è come i casi che leggo dove la traditrice scoperta fa di tutto per tornare, dice di amare il tradito, ecc...
> Lei mi vuole solo "tanto bene" ma l'altro la fa sentire viva...poverina lei..:incazzato:.


Beh tua suocera e' una tosta....ha tutta la mia ammirazione...

dille de veni' qua a raddrizza' le schiene agli smidollati...abbiamo bisogno di volontari e non bastano mai..

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

comunque co' l'altro ce credo che se sente viva la signora, visto che s'incontrano, consumano e schizzano via...mica rimane a lava' a quello le mutande non della "festa", col giallo davanti ed il marron de dietro... vedi come s'ammoscerebbe...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (13 Aprile 2011)

Niko, falla sentire anche tu viva, dalle uno schiaffone che le farà venire i lacrimoni giù!!! Oh, se senti dolore sei sicuramente vivo!!!( sto scherzando)
ma stiamo scherzando??? mostrale la porta e dille di andarsene via, che se deve pensare che lo faccia lei e a sue spese. 
niko, ma tua moglie ti vuole un minimo di bene??? A me sembra neppure questo e tu dovresti prenderla da parte e dubitare con lei del bene che almeno di ce di volerti...scopriresti di farle un male atroce, un male incredibile che le farebbe scappare il tizio di testa, lei da per scontato che tu ci sia e che vi vogliate bene, dubita, fidati.


----------



## erab (13 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Niko, falla sentire anche tu viva, dalle uno schiaffone che le farà venire i lacrimoni giù!!! Oh, se senti dolore sei sicuramente vivo!!!( sto scherzando)
> ma stiamo scherzando??? mostrale la porta e dille di andarsene via, che se deve pensare che lo faccia lei e a sue spese.
> niko, ma tua moglie ti vuole un minimo di bene??? A me sembra neppure questo e tu dovresti prenderla da parte e dubitare con lei del bene che almeno di ce di volerti...scopriresti di farle un male atroce, un male incredibile che le farebbe scappare il tizio di testa, lei da per scontato che tu ci sia e che vi vogliate bene, dubita, fidati.


sinceramente Niko, tu di più non puoi fare, sei stato esemplare fino ad ora 
ma adesso devi dire basta. 
Dille di trovarsi un posto per pensare e che se in questo periodo pensa di 
rivedere l'altro può anche evitare di tornare! 
nessuno le chiede di azzerare il tutto ma deve prendere una decisione!!!

PS: nel mentre tu pensaci con un avvocato, meglio essere preparati al peggio


----------



## Niko74 (13 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Niko, falla sentire anche tu viva, dalle uno schiaffone che le farà venire i lacrimoni giù!!! Oh, se senti dolore sei sicuramente vivo!!!( sto scherzando)
> ma stiamo scherzando??? mostrale la porta e dille di andarsene via, che se deve pensare che lo faccia lei e a sue spese.
> *niko, ma tua moglie ti vuole un minimo di bene???* A me sembra neppure questo e tu dovresti prenderla da parte e dubitare con lei del bene che almeno di ce di volerti...scopriresti di farle un male atroce, un male incredibile che le farebbe scappare il tizio di testa, lei da per scontato che tu ci sia e che vi vogliate bene, dubita, fidati.


Ma siiii.....me ne vuole tanto eh.....me lo ha detto...cosa vuoi di più? 
Ma il punto è che io ci sono e le voglio bene....è che ci sono solo io adesso e per questo mi scoraggio...

Se il lei vedessi anche solo un minimo di amore e voglia di ricominciare potrei pure disintegrare l'altro a forza di sprangate...ma cosi...per cosa lo farei (sempre se serve fare cose di quel tipo)


----------



## Niko74 (13 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Questo avvalora quello che dice Sabina: immaginalo come indicatore dello stato mentale di tua moglie: praticamente un mazzo di carte mischiato da un croupier.....*sentirsi viva per uno che alla prima difficoltà ha ritenuto opportuno sparire alla velocità della luce*. Niko, in questa storia l'unico che stà dimostrando di avere due palle al titanio sei tu.


Mah...non è che è sparito...probabilmente non si vedono ma se lei manda sms giornalmente...qualcuno le risponderà eh 
Di fatto è comunque lei a cercarlo per prima.

Io se devo sparire...sparisco...non gioco a tira e molla.

Mo vado a lavorare un pò


----------



## Daniele (13 Aprile 2011)

Niko, allora, prendile il cellulare un giorno, prendi la sim ed accartocciala tra due dita, per essere sicurodi distruggere tutta la rubrica se ha qualche numero in SIM, poi con un bel cacciavite apri il cellulare e con abilità spacchi la piastra madre. Dopo lei non potrà più fare messaggi con il suo bello! Ricorda, fa qualcosa, fatti sentire, tu non devi essere una comparsa in questo dramma, ma devi farti sentire e  con questa azione dimostreresti il tuo disagio, perchè tu devi esternare il tuo disagio ed in maniera evidente.


----------



## Kid (13 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Gli sms sono l'unico modo per vedere se mi piglia per il culo...e difatto sta continuando a farlo...


Ma guarda che all'inizio pure io le controllavo il cell...

Poi le ho detto: senti io te l'ho controllato lo ammetto, ma d'ora in poi non lo farò più. Fai quello che ti pare. Da quel giorno è diventata una mogliettina premurosa.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ma siiii.....me ne vuole tanto eh.....me lo ha detto...cosa vuoi di più?
> Ma il punto è che io ci sono e le voglio bene....è che ci sono solo io adesso e per questo mi scoraggio...
> 
> Se il lei vedessi anche solo un minimo di amore e voglia di ricominciare potrei pure disintegrare l'altro a forza di sprangate...ma cosi...per cosa lo farei (sempre se serve fare cose di quel tipo)


Il fatto che ti vuole bene può essere vero ma non basta in un matrimonio..
Credo che sia giusto che lei si prenda del tempo per capire. Sono sempre diffidente su questi amori folli per l'amante (parlo da traditrice).
Potrebbe anche, standoti lontano, rivalutare sia te che il suo presunto amore.
Il fatto che la faccia sentire viva non significa amarlo.
Non so cosa tu possa fare (legalmente intendo) ma credo che non tu possa buttarla fuori casa.
Dovrebbe essere lei a capire che è la soluzione migliore per entrambi al momento, ma se la casa è di entrambi potrebbe anche scegliere di restare.
Io dopo quasi un anno dalla fine della mia relazione sento adesso il bisogno di allontanarmi da tutto e tutti quindi potrebbe essere anche per lei una decisione o esigenza che avrà, ma non subito
L'altro lascialo perdere, concentrati su voi due. In questo momento se lei è ancora presa per l'altro, aggraveresti la situazione affrontandolo.
Vedrai che si dileguerà da solo non appena tua moglie resterà sola......


----------



## Kid (13 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il fatto che ti vuole bene può essere vero ma non basta in un matrimonio..
> Credo che sia giusto che lei si prenda del tempo per capire. Sono sempre diffidente su questi amori folli per l'amante (parlo da traditrice).
> Potrebbe anche, standoti lontano, rivalutare sia te che il suo presunto amore.


Esatto. Dal momento in cui l'amante smette di essere tale, uscendo dal bozzolo e diventando il partner ufficiale... di solito crolla tutto il teatrino!


----------



## Nocciola (13 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Esatto. Dal momento in cui l'amante smette di essere tale, uscendo dal bozzolo e diventando il partner ufficiale... di solito crolla tutto il teatrino!


 
Che fai, mi quoti??????


----------



## Kid (13 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che fai, mi quoti??????


Con piacere cara. :up:


----------



## Daniele (13 Aprile 2011)

Farfalla, lui può invitarla ad andarsene per un periodo di riflessione (ed è lei che deve farlo) non legalmente, ma per dignità della persona che è lui. Se una persona non riesce neppure a fare questo minimo, mi spiace, non è neppure una persona. Chi fa cazzate deve essere capace di non pesare ancora sulla persona che ha subito la cazzata, si chiama buon senso e come ben si sa molto spesso la legge non prevede il buon senso.


----------



## Kid (13 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, lui può invitarla ad andarsene per un periodo di riflessione (ed è lei che deve farlo) non legalmente, ma per dignità della persona che è lui. Se una persona non riesce neppure a fare questo minimo, mi spiace, non è neppure una persona. Chi fa cazzate deve essere capace di non pesare ancora sulla persona che ha subito la cazzata, si chiama buon senso e come ben si sa molto spesso la legge non prevede il buon senso.


Come non quotarti...

Se vieni beccato in banca con in mano sacchi di lingotti d'oro, o molli tutto e ti consegni alle autorità, o ti giri e scappi.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, lui può invitarla ad andarsene per un periodo di riflessione (ed è lei che deve farlo) non legalmente, ma per dignità della persona che è lui. Se una persona non riesce neppure a fare questo minimo, mi spiace, non è neppure una persona. Chi fa cazzate deve essere capace di non pesare ancora sulla persona che ha subito la cazzata, si chiama buon senso e come ben si sa molto spesso la legge non prevede il buon senso.


 
Siamo d'accordo


----------



## Simy (13 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, lui può invitarla ad andarsene per un periodo di riflessione (ed è lei che deve farlo) non legalmente, ma per dignità della persona che è lui. Se una persona non riesce neppure a fare questo minimo, mi spiace, non è neppure una persona. Chi fa cazzate deve essere capace di non pesare ancora sulla persona che ha subito la cazzata, si chiama buon senso e come ben si sa molto spesso la legge non prevede il buon senso.


 Quoto! :up:


----------



## Sabina (13 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> E chi la trattiene scusami? Lei pensava di andare da mammina...che invece si è incazzata....devo pure andarmene io per lasciarla sola a pensare??
> Ok che sono troppo buono però c'è un limite...se se ne volesse andare lo facesse.....
> 
> Poi per la frase in grassetto: se c'è l'altro, l'altro e ancora l'altro è ovvio che io non ci sono più...non è come i casi che leggo dove la traditrice scoperta fa di tutto per tornare, dice di amare il tradito, ecc...
> Lei mi vuole solo "tanto bene" ma l'altro la fa sentire viva...poverina lei..:incazzato:.


Guarda Niko che non sto prendendo le difese di tua moglie. E' che così state male in due. Dovete stare soli... a questo punto insisti perché se ne vada se ne avete la possibilita'. Non e' giusto che stia con te e che scriva di nascosto all'altro.


----------



## Tubarao (13 Aprile 2011)

Ma io in un certo senso capisco la titubanza di Niko a dare un qualsiasi tipo di aut aut alla moglie. Lui la vede in tale stato di crisi e pensa: "Cavolo, se le dovessi mancare pure io adesso, la lascerei veramente in balia di tutto".....il problema è lei, che se ne approfitta. Ha ragione Daniele però quando dice che lui deve trovare il modo di essere il protagonista principale di questa storia. Se non altro il protagonista principale della storia di Niko. Forse è ora di fare sentire, il come potrebbe dirtelo qualcuno con più strumenti di me, a tua moglie che Niko stà (ri)cominciando a pensare a Niko.


----------



## Daniele (13 Aprile 2011)

Niko, allora, basta essere carta da parati e via ad essere persona davanti a tua moglie, una persona che soffre e che vive in una situazione che lei ha reso intollerabile.


----------



## Sabina (13 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, lui può invitarla ad andarsene per un periodo di riflessione (ed è lei che deve farlo) non legalmente, ma per dignità della persona che è lui. Se una persona non riesce neppure a fare questo minimo, mi spiace, non è neppure una persona. Chi fa cazzate deve essere capace di non pesare ancora sulla persona che ha subito la cazzata, si chiama buon senso e come ben si sa molto spesso la legge non prevede il buon senso.


Ti quoto anch'io . :up:


----------



## Kid (13 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma io in un certo senso capisco la titubanza di Niko a dare un qualsiasi tipo di aut aut alla moglie. Lui la vede in tale stato di crisi e pensa: "Cavolo, se le dovessi mancare pure io adesso, la lascerei veramente in balia di tutto".....il problema è lei, che se ne approfitta. Ha ragione Daniele però quando dice che lui deve trovare il modo di essere il protagonista principale di questa storia. Se non altro il protagonista principale della storia di Niko. Forse è ora di fare sentire, il come potrebbe dirtelo qualcuno con più strumenti di me, a tua moglie che Niko stà (ri)cominciando a pensare a Niko.


Ti quoto.

Comunque non è un problema di aut aut. Da che mondo è mondo, in amore vince chi scappa. Lei ha mai avuto timore che fosse lui a poter (giustamente) scappare?


----------



## Daniele (13 Aprile 2011)

Ah, poi se sta via troppo trovati anche un'altra, ma mi raccompando più "Fabbrica Italiana Grandi Auto" (ovviamente fate l'acronimo)!!!


----------



## tradito77 (13 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> E chi la trattiene scusami? Lei pensava di andare da mammina...che invece si è incazzata....devo pure andarmene io per lasciarla sola a pensare??
> Ok che sono troppo buono però c'è un limite...se se ne volesse andare lo facesse.....
> 
> Poi per la frase in grassetto: se c'è l'altro, l'altro e ancora l'altro è ovvio che io non ci sono più...non è come i casi che leggo dove la traditrice scoperta fa di tutto per tornare, dice di amare il tradito, ecc...
> Lei mi vuole solo "tanto bene" ma l'altro la fa sentire viva...poverina lei..:incazzato:.


Quando è successo a me avevo pensato di andarmene di casa per una settimana dicendole di prendersi tutto quello che voleva e al mio ritorno non farsi trovare. Poi non l'ho fatto... 
La mia è una situazione diversa, però un ultimatum darebbe rempo a lei di decidere (con te lontano) e dare a te una risposta definitiva, nel bene o nel male. 
A questo punto devi pretendere da lei una risposta!


----------



## Eliade (13 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, lui può invitarla ad andarsene per un periodo di riflessione (ed è lei che deve farlo) non legalmente, ma per dignità della persona che è lui. Se una persona non riesce neppure a fare questo minimo, mi spiace, non è neppure una persona. Chi fa cazzate deve essere capace di non pesare ancora sulla persona che ha subito la cazzata, si chiama buon senso e come ben si sa molto spesso la legge non prevede il buon senso.


Quoto!

Niko a questo punto perché non le trovo un grazioso monolocale? Ve lo potete permettere?
Magari il più possibile vicino casa...

Volevo chiederti una cosa, come si comporta con vostro figlio?


----------



## Sterminator (13 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quoto!
> 
> *Niko a questo punto perché non le trovo un grazioso monolocale?* Ve lo potete permettere?
> Magari il più possibile vicino casa...
> ...


Ah pure casa deve trovarle come premio?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

ma se anche la madre l'ha cacciata de casa...:mrgreen:.., se presentasse invece a tradimento co' le valigie a casa del suo grande amore e poi vediamo se non rotola dalle scale pure da li'...

e basta co' sto buonismo prendanculo....che c'ho la pressione a milledue-milletre oggi...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (13 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ah pure casa deve trovarle come premio?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Sarebbe carino, ma guardiamo il lato pratico, lei è la madre/moglie e ha il coltello dalla parte del manico. Meglio gestire le cose in modo pacato...


----------



## Daniele (13 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sarebbe carino, ma guardiamo il lato pratico, lei è la madre/moglie e ha il coltello dalla parte del manico. Meglio gestire le cose in modo pacato...


Cazzo ho sbagliato!!! :unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Daniele (13 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sarebbe carino, ma guardiamo il lato pratico, lei è la madre/moglie e ha il coltello dalla parte del manico. Meglio gestire le cose in modo pacato...


Eliade, c'è un pacco di moglie che cambiano la serratura al marito fedifrago per lasciarlo fuori di casa per un poco. Credo che alle moglie fedifraghe questa opzione non farebbe che bene per capire al meglio che cazzata hanno fatto.
Lei deve andarsene per pensare, lei ha rotto il vaso e lei deve pensarci, non c'è tanto spazio per trattative. Quando ci avrà pensato allora si potrà decidere in ogni caso al dopo.


----------



## Sabina (13 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma io in un certo senso capisco la titubanza di Niko a dare un qualsiasi tipo di aut aut alla moglie. Lui la vede in tale stato di crisi e pensa: "Cavolo, se le dovessi mancare pure io adesso, la lascerei veramente in balia di tutto".....il problema è lei, che se ne approfitta. Ha ragione Daniele però quando dice che lui deve trovare il modo di essere il protagonista principale di questa storia. Se non altro il protagonista principale della storia di Niko. Forse è ora di fare sentire, il come potrebbe dirtelo qualcuno con più strumenti di me, a tua moglie che Niko stà (ri)cominciando a pensare a Niko.


Lei per raccapezzarsi ha bisogno solo di stare sola Tuba.... fidati. Al limite potrà telefonarle per sentire come sta, ma da separati (almeno momentanei).


----------



## Eliade (13 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Eliade, c'è un pacco di moglie che cambiano la serratura al marito fedifrago per lasciarlo fuori di casa per un poco. Credo che alle moglie fedifraghe questa opzione non farebbe che bene per capire al meglio che cazzata hanno fatto.
> *Lei deve andarsene per pensare, lei ha rotto il vaso e lei deve pensarci, non c'è tanto spazio per trattative. *Quando ci avrà pensato allora si potrà decidere in ogni caso al dopo.


Si daniele, hai ragione.
Ma questo non è pratico, soprattutto perché in un'eventuale separazione chi dovrà lasciare casa sarà Niko e non lei, il figlio verrà affidato a lei e Niko perderebbe la quotidianità con lui...ok, è sbagliato, ingiusto ma sarà così..
Quindi è meglio che, anche con grandi sofferenze, lui cerchi di aiutare la moglie o comunque faccia finta di farlo..quantomeno limita i danni.

Sono anche io d'accordo che secondo me Niko debba smettere di aspettare le decisioni della moglie (che potrebbero non arrivare), ma metterla bruscamente alla porta sarebbe pericoloso per lui!


----------



## Sterminator (13 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sarebbe carino, ma guardiamo il lato pratico, lei è la madre/moglie e ha il coltello dalla parte del manico. Meglio gestire le cose in modo pacato...


Lasciamo stare i coltelli por favor che ho gia' detto che m'avete fatto schizza' oggi...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

intanto Nicolino cambia la serratura e se vuole rientrare deve andare dai caramba, sempre se la cagano con tante cose piu' importanti o rivolgersi al giudice...

intanto cagasse sangue poi se pensa...


----------



## Sterminator (13 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Si daniele, hai ragione.
> Ma questo non è pratico, soprattutto perché in un'eventuale separazione chi dovrà lasciare casa sarà Niko e non lei, il figlio verrà affidato a lei e Niko perderebbe la quotidianità con lui...ok, è sbagliato, ingiusto ma sarà così..
> Quindi è meglio che, anche con grandi sofferenze, lui cerchi di aiutare la moglie o comunque faccia finta di farlo..quantomeno limita i danni.
> 
> Sono anche io d'accordo che secondo me Niko debba smettere di aspettare le decisioni della moglie (che potrebbero non arrivare), *ma metterla bruscamente alla porta sarebbe pericoloso per lui!*


Ma quale pericoloso....quelli tagliati arrivano a licenziarsi e a lavorare in nero pe' non passa' alimenti alle mugghiere e poterle massacrare......

non nascondo che per me so' mitici...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

la guerra manco alla moglie conviene scatenarla...


----------



## tradito77 (13 Aprile 2011)

Niko non sembra il tipo da "grandi cattiverie".

Però cominciare a chiedere qualche info ad un avvocato non sarebbe male. Se non altro, in questo momento di indecisione della moglie, lui può comportarsi al meglio e raccogliere eventuali informazioni in vista di una futura separazione. 

E' brutto per lui, ma mi sembra una persona molto razionale e questo potrebbe già proiettarlo verso il "dopo".


----------



## Sterminator (13 Aprile 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> *Niko non sembra il tipo da "grandi cattiverie".*
> 
> Però cominciare a chiedere qualche info ad un avvocato non sarebbe male. Se non altro, in questo momento di indecisione della moglie, lui può comportarsi al meglio e raccogliere eventuali informazioni in vista di una futura separazione.
> 
> E' brutto per lui, ma mi sembra una persona molto razionale e questo potrebbe già proiettarlo verso il "dopo".


Manco a me purtroppo e di questo se ne approfittera' alla grande la moglie per continuare la tresca sotto il naso...

mi fa inkazzare sta cosa...


----------



## Daniele (13 Aprile 2011)

Eliade, all'atto pratico potrebbero andare fuori di casa entrambi e questo sarebbe sinceramente più giusto. Si vende, si realizza e si divide e poi via magari alla ricerca di due case un poco più modeste, ma con meno sacrifici da entrmbe le parti. Per me non si deve vendere la casa solo in casi particolari, ma del resto è odioso che uno se ne debba andare e l'altro no.
Poi con i figli si può rendere tutto un gioco!!! Sai l'emozione del nuovo c'è sempre!!!


----------



## Niko74 (13 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quoto!
> 
> Niko a questo punto perché non le trovo un grazioso monolocale? Ve lo potete permettere?
> Magari il più possibile vicino casa...
> ...


Con il figlio si comporta quasi come prima...è solo un pò più nervosa ma in maniera trascurabile.


----------



## Daniele (13 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Con il figlio si comporta quasi come prima...è solo un pò più nervosa ma in maniera trascurabile.


Niko, vuoi usare un poco di furbizia??? metti in dubbio la sua capacità come madre in questa situazione di limbo, esagera il suo nervosismo e falle pesare questa sua "vacanza" dalla famiglia. Dapprima negherà, ma tu dovrai essere come la goccia cinese, continuare all'infinito, potrebbe pensare che questa sua follia attuale sia contro la sua stessa famiglia e rettificarsi da sola, il che non vuol dire tornare con te...ma per lo meno non fare l'adolescente.
Questo ovviamente è un trucco spocrco da utilizzare con una donna, ma dovrebbe essere molto efficiace perchè andrebbe a colpire esattamente nell'orgoglio femminile.
Scusa per la cattiveria, ma oltre che la carota....esiste anche il bastone.


----------



## Niko74 (13 Aprile 2011)

Azzz...ma quabte ne sai quando si tratta di fare del male a una persona  
Sono ironico eh , non vorrei trovarmi la macchina rovinata dall'acido


----------



## Daniele (13 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Azzz...ma quabte ne sai quando si tratta di fare del male a una persona
> Sono ironico eh , non vorrei trovarmi la macchina rovinata dall'acido


Niko, ho dovuto ferire per non essere l'unico ferito, ho dovuto difendermi imparando ad usare i punti deboli delle persone e sfruttarli per farli diventare la mia forza.
Con la mia ex...non mi sono dovertito a squartare la sua vita come avrei dovuto, ma piccole cose me le sono prese, il fare in modo che sapesse che lei per me è stata un errore, un fallimento, una persona da considerare morta...e considera che io fui la sua prima storia seria, anzi proprio la sua prima storia del tutto.
Pensa a quella ragazza quando ripenserà ai tempi in cui era più spensierata in amore e in quel momento tornerà il ricordo di chi le ha detto che era meglio che non fosse mai nata :mrgreen: E questo è poco rispetto a quello che vorrei farle vivere io.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma te fai il suo gioco! Ma lascia perdere gli sms...
> 
> Prendi tua moglie da una parte e le dici:
> 
> senti cara, il tempo dei fidanzatini è passato, vuoi rimetterti in carreggiata? Butta via quella Sim e torna ad essere donna matura.  Vuoi andartene col tuo nuovo amore? Quella è la porta tesoro.


Bravo.:up::up::up:


----------



## passante (13 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Niko, non stare a chiederti se hai fatto bene o hai fatto male, hai agito d'istinto e in certi frangenti l'istinto è quello che ci capisce di più.
> 
> Che tipo di consigli darti sul come proseguire non saprei, ma a questo punto, anche se sono ben consapevole del fatto che per me è facile parlare stando da questa parte del monitor, penso che in qualche modo tu debba riappropiarti della tua dignità ai suoi occhi: o la sbatti al muro e la obblighi a parlare o le mostri la strada di casa, in ogni caso mi sento di mostrarti la mia più sincera ammirazione per il modo in cui stai vivendo questa specie d'inferno. Coraggio, prima o poi questi cavolo di paduli dovranno cominicare a volare altrove. :up:


quoto tutto. ma sì, mi sa che devi mostrarti più deciso, come ti hanno detto anche gli altri, non permetterle di stare e farti stare nel limbo... che poi per te è un inferno, ovviamente.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Aprile 2011)

passante ha detto:


> quoto tutto. ma sì, mi sa che devi mostrarti più deciso, come ti hanno detto anche gli altri, non permetterle di stare e farti stare nel limbo... che poi per te è un inferno, ovviamente.


Si deciso, ma uomo, senza fare le cagate da asilo nido...tutto lì.
La ricetta Kid è la migliore.
Vuoi andare e allora vai...
Conosci te stessa e non rompere il cazzo a me.
Ecco perchè in questi casi...avere un'amica è importante per un uomo che si rispetti.
Avete consacrato tutto il vostro essere ad una donna?
Ok, poi sono cazzi vostri.
Io non l'ho mai fatto e mai lo farò....e sticazzi.
Poi il primo che passa che le fa girare gli ormoni perdono la testa...
Che stiano nei loro brodi XD...
Niko...ricetta gas: gnocca, amici e sangiovese.


----------



## MK (13 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Poi il primo che passa che le fa girare gli ormoni perdono la testa...


Beh su non generalizzare però, ci sono donne e donne...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Beh su non generalizzare però, ci sono donne e donne...


MK: mi sarebbe bastata nella vita una sola smentita.
Arriva quella smentita, io cambio opinione, finchè non arriva quella io continuerò dritto filato per la mia strada.
Piuttosto di finire come certe persone: meglio SOLO.


----------



## MK (13 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> MK: mi sarebbe bastata nella vita una sola smentita.
> Arriva quella smentita, io cambio opinione, finchè non arriva quella io continuerò dritto filato per la mia strada.
> Piuttosto di finire come certe persone: meglio SOLO.


Mettiamola così, bisognerebbe cercare di evitare l'idealizzazione. Così le delusioni diminuirebbero.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Mettiamola così, bisognerebbe cercare di evitare l'idealizzazione. Così le delusioni diminuirebbero.


Ma quale idealizzazione? Quale?
Ma non vedi che è tutto prevedibile e scontato?
Se uno mette in conto ogni evenienza e si abitua a vivere nella provvisorietà, quando arriva il guaio: lo scansa.
Poi come sai io sono diffidente per natura. Ergo?


----------



## MK (13 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma quale idealizzazione? Quale?
> Ma non vedi che è tutto prevedibile e scontato?
> Se uno mette in conto ogni evenienza e si abitua a vivere nella provvisorietà, quando arriva il guaio: lo scansa.
> Poi come sai io sono diffidente per natura. Ergo?


Uff, tutto prevedibile e scontato? Ma no, ogni giorno la vita ci può riservare delle sorprese. Basta essere pronti ad accoglierle.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Uff, tutto prevedibile e scontato? Ma no, ogni giorno la vita ci può riservare delle sorprese. Basta essere pronti ad accoglierle.


Infatti guarda Niko74 eh? Guarda Tradito 77, guarda Dave...ma che belle sorprese ha riservato loro la vita eh? Kid?


----------



## sienne (13 Aprile 2011)

Ciao, 



Ma la diffidenza t’impedisce di vivere profondamente e intensamente … perché stai sempre all’erta. Sarò un caso irrimediabile … ho avuto due grandi amori nella vita ed entrambi mi hanno tradito … il dolore è immenso è vero, ma anche quella qualità di un amore eterno in un tempo finito è un’esperienza da vivere … 



sienne


----------



## contepinceton (13 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tranquilla.
Io sono fatto così: mi tratti bene abbasso la guardia.
Mi tratti male, alzo gli scudi.
Così IO sto benone con me stesso.
E fidati vivo tutto molto intensamente e profondamente.
Solo che non mi va di farmi prendere per il culo.
Sfegatato opportunista: io guardo SOLO a quello che tu FAI per me.
Con le parole mi ci lavo il culo.
Quello che io vedo di mia moglie è solo quello che lei ha fatto per me.
Me ne sbatto i coglioni dei suoi sentimenti o meno, a sto punto.
COn i sentimenti mi ci lavo il culo.
Non ci mangio, non mi vestono, non mi fanno felice ecc..ecc..ecc..
Solo una fregatura colossale...

COntinuerai a farti imbambolare...cassi tuoi...


----------



## MK (13 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti guarda Niko74 eh? Guarda Tradito 77, guarda Dave...ma che belle sorprese ha riservato loro la vita eh? Kid?


I tradimenti? E parli proprio tu? Che fai delle botte d'allegria una filosofia di vita?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> I tradimenti? E parli proprio tu? Che fai delle botte d'allegria una filosofia di vita?


Mia cara...
Le botte di allegria...mi impediranno sempre di patire quello che patiscono loro eh?
Infatti quando mia moglie ha fatto certe cose: io non ho mosso un dito...::: Me ne sono STRASBATTUTO i maroni...che avevo altre cose più importanti da fare.


----------



## MK (13 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mia cara...
> *Le botte di allegria...mi impediranno sempre di patire quello che patiscono loro eh?*
> Infatti quando mia moglie ha fatto certe cose: io non ho mosso un dito...::: Me ne sono STRASBATTUTO i maroni...che avevo altre cose più importanti da fare.


Sai non credo che le botte d'allegria alleggeriscano il dolore del tradimento. Ci devi passare attraverso prima. E di solito non te ne strabatti i maroni, ma stai a macerarti nella sofferenza, fino a quando, un bel giorno, capisci che non è vita. E ritrovi la leggerezza.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Sai non credo che le botte d'allegria alleggeriscano il dolore del tradimento. Ci devi passare attraverso prima. E di solito non te ne strabatti i maroni, ma stai a macerarti nella sofferenza, fino a quando, un bel giorno, capisci che non è vita. E ritrovi la leggerezza.


No, forse la sofferenza passa, quando finalmente decidi di fare qualcosa, a prescindere dagli altri, da quello che possono o meno pensare di te. Ci sono tanti dolori nella vita no?
Iniziamo a sfatarne qualcuno...


----------



## MK (13 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No, forse la sofferenza passa, *quando finalmente decidi di fare qualcosa, a prescindere dagli altri, da quello che possono o meno pensare di te*. Ci sono tanti dolori nella vita no?
> Iniziamo a sfatarne qualcuno...


Beh questo dovrebbe esserci PRIMA di arrivare alla sofferenza. Il dolore più grande è quando una persona che abbiamo amato non c'è più.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Beh questo dovrebbe esserci PRIMA di arrivare alla sofferenza. Il dolore più grande è quando una persona che abbiamo amato non c'è più.


Quando muore?


----------



## Niko74 (13 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti guarda Niko74 eh? Guarda Tradito 77, guarda Dave...ma che belle sorprese ha riservato loro la vita eh? Kid?


 
Emhhhh ma lei ha detto "sorprese" non specificando se fossero belle o meno :mrgreen:


----------



## MK (13 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quando muore?


Sì.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Sì.


Lo so. 
Lo so.
Lo so.
Lo so.
Anche lei mi amava molto ed ero molto felice con lei.


----------



## Niko74 (13 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Sai non credo che le botte d'allegria alleggeriscano il dolore del tradimento. Ci devi passare attraverso prima. E di solito non te ne strabatti i maroni, ma stai a macerarti nella sofferenza, fino a quando, un bel giorno, capisci che non è vita. E ritrovi la leggerezza.


Spero arrivi presto il momento di trovare la leggerezza.


----------



## MK (13 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Spero arrivi presto il momento di trovare la leggerezza.


Te lo auguro, ma stai dentro la tempesta, spero che finisca presto.


----------



## Niko74 (13 Aprile 2011)

News: 
siccome è più forte di me e non riesco a non controllare il cell di mia moglie, ho visto che il messaggio che ho mandato all'altro nel momento di rabbia ha mosso qualcosa....

Certo a me non ha risposto  
Però dopo 5 minuti ha chiamato mia moglie e poi pure stasera altra chiamata...ed erano quasi 3 settimane che non si chiamavano.

Vediamo se stasera mia moglie ha il coraggio di aprir bocca a riguardo o meno...mah...


----------



## Sabina (13 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> News:
> siccome è più forte di me e non riesco a non controllare il cell di mia moglie, ho visto che il messaggio che ho mandato all'altro nel momento di rabbia ha mosso qualcosa....
> 
> Certo a me non ha risposto
> ...


Ma come riesci a controllarle sempre il cellulare?
Lei non sospetta?


----------



## Sterminator (13 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> News:
> siccome è più forte di me e non riesco a non controllare il cell di mia moglie, ho visto che il messaggio che ho mandato all'altro nel momento di rabbia ha mosso qualcosa....
> 
> Certo a me non ha risposto
> ...


ma scassale il cazzo te...come fai a gestire l'ansia?...boh?

di' che un uccellino ti ha detto che....

eddai movete...agisci...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Niko74 (13 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ma come riesci a controllarle sempre il cellulare?
> Lei non sospetta?


Certamente sospetta visto che i messaggi spariscono alla velocità della luce...però si possono controllare altre cose 

Ergo: se devi fare le corna a tuo marito prenditi un cellulare segreto...che poi io adesso che sono in allerta scoprirei pure quello se fa un passo falso eh  non ci vuole molto


----------



## Niko74 (13 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma scassale il cazzo te...come fai a gestire l'ansia?...boh?
> 
> di' che un uccellino ti ha detto che....
> 
> ...


Eeehh...riesco bene a gestire l'ansia...

Ti ricordo che sono stato cornuto sapendo di esserlo per 3 giorni interi nei quali non ho praticamente mangiato ne dormito (quanto sono stato male in quei giorni adesso che ci ripenso...pensavo di fare un infarto in certi momenti ) e che in 40 giorni non l'ho detto manco a mia madre o ai miei più cari amici...gli unici siete voi...


----------



## Blondiee (18 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Eeehh...riesco bene a gestire l'ansia...
> 
> Ti ricordo che sono stato cornuto sapendo di esserlo per 3 giorni interi nei quali non ho praticamente mangiato ne dormito (quanto sono stato male in quei giorni adesso che ci ripenso...pensavo di fare un infarto in certi momenti ) e che in 40 giorni non l'ho detto manco a mia madre o ai miei più cari amici...gli unici siete voi...


 
Tenere le cose dentro fa male...non abusare del tuo fisico...devi sfogare in qualche modo...te lo dice una che crede di gestire bene l'ansia e poi si ritrova a fare visite mediche e scopre di aver somatizzato tutto lo stress


----------



## Amoremio (18 Aprile 2011)

Blondie ha detto:


> Tenere le cose dentro fa male...non abusare del tuo fisico...devi sfogare in qualche modo...te lo dice una che crede di gestire bene l'ansia e poi si ritrova a fare visite mediche e scopre di aver somatizzato tutto lo stress


per me fa bene a sfogarsi qui
raccontarlo ad altri nel reale significa, in un certo modo, estendere il conflitto
esporsi a ricevere consigli sui si potrebbe sentire pressato a spiegare perchè non li sente adeguati 

e potrebbe mettere sua moglie in difficoltà
come se, sapendo che ha torto e che altri sanno quanto è grave il suo torto, non potesse più tornare sui suoi passi


----------



## Niko74 (18 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> per me fa bene a sfogarsi qui
> raccontarlo ad altri nel reale significa, in un certo modo, estendere il conflitto
> esporsi a ricevere consigli sui si potrebbe sentire pressato a spiegare perchè non li sente adeguati
> 
> ...


In effetti hai ragione ed è quello che penso pure io.

Lei lo ha detto alla madre 2 settimane fa e di riflesso lo sa tutto il parentado suo...che non approva e infierisce (su di lei).

Quando io lo dirò a qualcuno sarà perché è tutto deciso.


----------



## Niko74 (18 Aprile 2011)

Nuovo aggiornamento...cosi tengo la cronaca di questo "meraviglioso" periodo 

Dalla scorsa settimana, come accennato qualche post sopra, lei come al solito non ha spiaccicato parola a riguardo fino a sabato sera (ovvio che si parla civilmente ma il problema lei non lo tocca manco morta).
Ve lo dicevo che gestisco bene l'ansia  

Nel frattempo ho maturato una decisione: non trovo giusto continuare a "strisciarle" dietro, cercare di parlare del problema, essere affettuoso con lei (come sempre sono stato) e...vedere dall'altra parte un muro di cemento armato.

Appunto sabato sera dopo averle "estorto" 3 parole mi ha detto che l'altro le ha detto che non si farà più sentire ne risponderà fino a che non prenderà una decisione e io le ho detto praticamente altrettanto. 

Mi spiego: le ho semplicemente detto che non trovo corretto dover strisciare dietro ad una persona che, pur essendo nettamente in torto nei miei confronti, non da il minimo segno di voler reagire e venirmi incontro. Quella sera sarebbe stata l'ultima volta che io avrei tirato fuori il problema e pur sapendo la fatica che lei fa ad iniziare una discussione di sua iniziativa dalla mia bocca non sarebbe mai più uscita una parola a riguardo.

Ovvio che le ho detto che PRETENDO da lei una risposta, positiva o negativa che sia, e non intendo attendere anni a riguardo.
Se deve decidere decida...e SARA LEI a tirare fuori le palle per dirmelo (questo in 18 anni non ha mai avuto il coraggio di farlo...ho sempre dovuto rompere il ghiaccio io...che sono quello di poche parole)

Lei, ovviamente ha avuto l'espressività della muraglia cinese...come sempre...al che le ho dato la buonanotte e ho dormito DA DIO


----------



## Eliade (18 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Lei, ovviamente ha avuto l'espressività della muraglia cinese...come sempre...al che le ho dato la buonanotte e ho dormito DA DIO


Grande!! Bravissimo!!:up:
E che miseria...un minimo di collaborazione!
Son contenta che tu abbia dormito bene!


----------



## Niko74 (18 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Grande!! Bravissimo!!:up:
> E che miseria...un minimo di collaborazione!
> Son contenta che tu abbia dormito bene!


Thanks


----------



## Daniele (18 Aprile 2011)

Hai fatto bene!!! E dovrai mettere ben in chiaro anche un'altra cosa...che tutto non dipende solo da quello che sceglie lui, ma anche da quello che sceglierai tu!
Comunque già che ci sei, vai da un avvocato per pararti il culo, non vorrei che la tua moglie impazzita inzi a volerti fare la guerra legalmente dopo, i traditori solitamente si sentono autorizzati nelle merdate che fanno!


----------



## Niko74 (18 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Hai fatto bene!!! E dovrai mettere ben in chiaro anche un'altra cosa...che tutto non dipende solo da quello che sceglie lui, ma anche da quello che sceglierai tu!
> Comunque già che ci sei, vai da un avvocato per pararti il culo, non vorrei che la tua moglie impazzita inzi a volerti fare la guerra legalmente dopo, i traditori solitamente si sentono autorizzati nelle merdate che fanno!


Io ho già scelto e lei lo sa praticamente fin dall'inizio: se lei resta perché VUOLE stare con me io per ora mi sento di voler ricostruire perché lei è ancora importante per me.

Se lei rimane perché nessuno la vuole e non le piace stare sola...la porta è aperta...per andarsene ovviamente...non mi serve un cane al guinzaglio

Questo glielo ho detto fin da subito :up:


----------



## MK (18 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Se lei rimane perché nessuno la vuole e non le piace stare sola...la porta è aperta...


Dal dire al fare la strada è lunga. Niko scusa non ricordo più, l'altro è sposato?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Se lei rimane perché nessuno la vuole e non le piace stare sola...la porta è aperta...
> 
> Questo glielo ho detto fin da subito :up:


Oh poffarre sai che non sono mai stato capace di pensarla a questo modo?
Ma mi rendo conto perchè la porta sia sempre aperta.


----------



## alba43 (18 Aprile 2011)

*Pensa a tuo figlio e*

fai un regalo a tua moglie ed il suo amante!    Lasciagliela!
Sarà certamente la miglior vendetta che potrai far loro, a lui sconvolgerai la vita e lei imparerà presto che non era un grande amore ma solo uno che se la voleva portare a letto.
Tu hai un bambino da crescere, fatti aiutare dai  tuoi familiari e sputtanala con amici e conoscenti; tua moglie non merita nè  perdono nè pietà, è solo un' egoista che non sa amare, altrimenti non continuerebbe a tradirti.
E' successo a tante di sbagliare, me compresa, ma esiste il momento della ragione, la fase in cui una madre sa rinunciare ai propri desideri per rientrare nella funzione genitoriale.
Non è un ricatto, ma falle capire che oltre a te rischia di perdere suo figlio, 
anche se potrà ottenere l' affido condiviso, crescendo, il ragazzo conoscerà quello che sua madre ha fatto e saprà giudicarla;    le sentenze dei figli, spesso, sono terribili!


----------



## Daniele (18 Aprile 2011)

alba43 ha detto:


> Non è un ricatto, ma falle capire che oltre a te rischia di perdere suo figlio,
> anche se potrà ottenere l' affido condiviso, crescendo, il ragazzo conoscerà quello che sua madre ha fatto e saprà giudicarla;    le sentenze dei figli, spesso, sono terribili!


:up: ma ovviamente a età debita.


----------



## MK (18 Aprile 2011)

alba43 ha detto:


> fai un regalo a tua moglie ed il suo amante! Lasciagliela!
> Sarà certamente la miglior vendetta che potrai far loro, a lui sconvolgerai la vita e lei imparerà presto che non era un grande amore ma solo uno che se la voleva portare a letto.
> Tu hai un bambino da crescere, fatti aiutare dai tuoi familiari e sputtanala con amici e conoscenti; tua moglie non merita nè perdono nè pietà, è solo un' egoista che non sa amare, altrimenti non continuerebbe a tradirti.
> E' successo a tante di sbagliare, me compresa, ma esiste il momento della ragione, la fase in cui una madre sa rinunciare ai propri desideri per rientrare nella funzione genitoriale.
> ...


A proposito di quello che si diceva sull'essere genitori. Io mi chiedo, ma perchè bisogna strumentalizzare i propri figli? La moglie di Niko sarà una pessima moglie ma non per questo automaticamente diventa una pessima madre no?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> A proposito di quello che si diceva sull'essere genitori. Io mi chiedo, ma perchè bisogna strumentalizzare i propri figli? La moglie di Niko sarà una pessima moglie ma non per questo automaticamente diventa una pessima madre no?


Stavolta ti quoto.
Ci sono però in giro troppe madri convinte di essere pessime madri. Chissà da quale condizionamento culturale vilipese.
Ho chiesto a mia suocera sui bambini.
Dice che ai suoi tempi "si tendevano de so posta"...ossia badavano a sè stessi da soli.

Chi può sentenziare: sei una pessima madre?


----------



## MK (18 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Stavolta ti quoto.
> Ci sono però in giro troppe madri convinte di essere pessime madri. Chissà da quale condizionamento culturale vilipese.
> Ho chiesto a mia suocera sui bambini.
> Dice che ai suoi tempi "si tendevano de so posta"...ossia badavano a sè stessi da soli.
> ...


Ai suoi tempi c'era la famiglia allargata attorno, ora le famiglie sono quasi sempre padre madre e figli. E' diverso. I cattivi genitori sono quelli che usano violenza.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ai suoi tempi c'era la famiglia allargata attorno, ora le famiglie sono quasi sempre padre madre e figli. E' diverso. I cattivi genitori sono quelli che usano violenza.


Mah allora saranno tutte le botte che ho preso ad avermi reso un pessimo individuo, asociale e decisamente spostato.


----------



## Daniele (18 Aprile 2011)

Mk, un genitore che tradisce non è del tutto un cattivo genitore, ma di certo un brutto esempio per l'educazione di un figlio. Un genitore traditore è da definire nelle caselle "come non comportarsi!", non credo che sia il massimo.
In più solitamente i traditori hanno una pessima moralità, cosa possono insegnare ai figli loro che non sono solitamente capaci di dire "sono uno stronzo di merda???" Possono insegnare benissimo come ci si autoassolve e come fottere il prossimo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ma siiii.....me ne vuole tanto eh.....me lo ha detto...cosa vuoi di più?
> Ma il punto è che io ci sono e le voglio bene....*è che ci sono solo io adesso e per questo mi scoraggio...*
> 
> Se il lei vedessi anche solo un minimo di amore e voglia di ricominciare potrei pure disintegrare l'altro a forza di sprangate...ma cosi...per cosa lo farei (sempre se serve fare cose di quel tipo)


 
Senti. Ti paro francamente.

La delusione ci sta, lo scoraggiamento anche.
Fai bene a sfogarti, qui, altrove, dove vuoi.

Lei in questo momento sta mancando, latitando, sbandando, dillo come ti pare.
Ma certi commenti su di lei e su quello che prova, rimbalzati tra e te e qualche altro maschietto che ti incoraggia in questo 3d io non so dove ve li potrei ficcare.

Se ami questa donna smetti di lamentarti di lei e stalle accanto, anche in silenzio, e continuando la tua vita irreprensibile come hai fatto fino ad oggi. Non controllarla ogni giorno. Le cose le hai già messe in chiaro, ora disinteressati dela faccenda.

*PERCHE' E' LEI CHE DEVE DECIDERE. NON TU.*


----------



## MK (18 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mk, un genitore che tradisce non è del tutto un cattivo genitore, ma di certo un brutto esempio per l'educazione di un figlio. Un genitore traditore è da definire nelle caselle "come non comportarsi!", non credo che sia il massimo.
> In più solitamente i traditori hanno una pessima moralità, cosa possono insegnare ai figli loro che non sono solitamente capaci di dire "sono uno stronzo di merda???" Possono insegnare benissimo come ci si autoassolve e come fottere il prossimo.


Pessima moralità? Cosa intendi per pessima moralità? Io parlo di traditori che non vanno a sbandierare ai quattro venti (e soprattutto ai figli) quando sono fighi eh. Se è una questione di sesso ad esempio non vedo perchè i figli dovrebbero esserne al corrente. Se invece si parla di storie parallele è altra cosa.


----------



## Daniele (18 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Pessima moralità? Cosa intendi per pessima moralità? Io parlo di traditori che non vanno a sbandierare ai quattro venti (e soprattutto ai figli) quando sono fighi eh. Se è una questione di sesso ad esempio non vedo perchè i figli dovrebbero esserne al corrente. Se invece si parla di storie parallele è altra cosa.


Il ferire la madre o il padre dei tuoi figli che non potrà nasconderlo non rende un traditore un bravo genitore, ma un cattivo esempio. Un traditore per i figli è a prescindere un cattivo esempio di vita da prendere in considerazione, perchè non ha parola, non è meritevole di fiducia e sinceramente....deve essere fregato prima che freghi te.


----------



## Niko74 (18 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Dal dire al fare la strada è lunga. Niko scusa non ricordo più, l'altro è sposato?


No, non è sposato. Però è un ultrauqrantenne che mai ha avuto storie serie...dedica la vita alla carriere ed è single convinto con qualche intrallazzo qua e la...con mia moglie ha detto subito che non si facesse strani progetti e che lui può esserci come no....quindi poco cambia rispetto ad uno sposato perché comunque ormai ha la sua vita e i suoi metodi che non intende cambiare.


----------



## Niko74 (18 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Oh poffarre sai che non sono mai stato capace di pensarla a questo modo?
> *Ma mi rendo conto perchè la porta sia sempre aperta*.


Onde evitare fraintendimenti....io intendo che la porta in quel caso è aperta affinche lei la usi per uscire eh  Visto che per ora mica se ne è andata :mrgreen:


----------



## Niko74 (18 Aprile 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Senti. Ti paro francamente.
> 
> La delusione ci sta, lo scoraggiamento anche.
> Fai bene a sfogarti, qui, altrove, dove vuoi.
> ...


Eeehh...mi sembra che tu la voglia vedere a modo tuo la cosa e oltretutto mi sembra pure che non leggi quello che scrivo e che tu difenda a spada tratta il suo comportamento...forse eprché sei un pò di parte 

Libera di pensarla come vuoi e i commenti puoi ficcarli dove meglio credi, però:


che è lei che deve decidere lo ho scritto 1000 volte (ti ringrazio per averlo messo ben in grande )
se permetti (e anche se non permetti) la controllerò fino a che lo riterrò opportuno visto che per 18 anni ha avuto la mia massima e totale fiducia e MAI l'ho controllata una sola volta...lei questa fiducia ha scelto di giocarsela e QUANDO FARA' QUALCOSA PER RICONQUISTARLA allora smetterò di controllarla
Io amo quella donna e ne sono sicuro, le sto accanto nonostante quello che ha fatto...è LEI che mi ama cosi tanto che se ne va con un'altro e non da segni di voler ricostruire e...secondo te dovrei esserne felice ed elogiarla?
che ora mi disinteresserò della cosa...lo ho scritto nemmeno troppe pagine fa...ma tu sei attenta a leggere solo quello che ti fa comodo . Comunque scommettiamo che dopo il mio "disinteresse" mi verrà rinfacciato da mia moglie...e forse pure da te :mrgreen:
Mica tutti, per fortuna, la pensano come te sai  Però almeno tu sembri sicura delle tue idee....mia mogli invece nemmeno un pò...per ora.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Eeehh...mi sembra che tu la voglia vedere a modo tuo la cosa e oltretutto mi sembra pure che non leggi quello che scrivo e che tu difenda a spada tratta il suo comportamento...forse eprché sei un pò di parte
> 
> Libera di pensarla come vuoi e i commenti puoi ficcarli dove meglio credi, però:
> 
> ...


Ma come puoi amarla e controllarla?
A che scopo controllarla?
Cosa ti cambia?
Non sarebbe meglio disinteressarsi di lei?


----------



## Niko74 (19 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma come puoi amarla e controllarla?
> A che scopo controllarla?
> Cosa ti cambia?
> Non sarebbe meglio disinteressarsi di lei?


Perché invece amarla e cornificarla come fanno alcuni è possibile?
Disinteressarsi di lei è amarla? Quest'ultima cosa la farò ma non perché per me è sinonimo d'amore ma per vedere se serve a farla "ripigliare" visto che l'interesse sembra essere totalmente inutile.

Controllarla è meschino e irrispettoso, e ripeto in 18 anni che siamo assieme non lo mai fatto ne lontanamente pensato....poi 40 giorni fa la scoperta...
Quindi diciamo che è un periodo lievemente incasinato per me e poi...quando controllo trovo sempre cose che mi danno ragione...e mi distruggono...sono pure stupido a farlo in effetti.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Perché invece amarla e cornificarla come fanno alcuni è possibile?
> Disinteressarsi di lei è amarla? Quest'ultima cosa la farò ma non perché per me è sinonimo d'amore ma per vedere se serve a farla "ripigliare" visto che l'interesse sembra essere totalmente inutile.
> 
> Controllarla è meschino e irrispettoso, e ripeto in 18 anni che siamo assieme non lo mai fatto ne lontanamente pensato....poi 40 giorni fa la scoperta...
> Quindi diciamo che è un periodo lievemente incasinato per me e poi...quando controllo trovo sempre cose che mi danno ragione...e mi distruggono...sono pure stupido a farlo in effetti.


Capisco quanto sia difficile lasciar andare via chi amiamo, ma che non ci ama più.
Ma mi rendo conto eh? 18 anni...
Ha perso la testa e forse non gliene sbatte più niente di tutto e di tutti.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Eeehh...mi sembra che tu la voglia vedere a modo tuo la cosa e oltretutto mi sembra pure che non leggi quello che scrivo e che tu difenda a spada tratta il suo comportamento...forse eprché sei un pò di parte
> 
> Libera di pensarla come vuoi e i commenti puoi ficcarli dove meglio credi, però:
> 
> ...


 
Ok. Forse ho letto male o parzialmente.

Ma la sostanza non cambia.

Tu controlli: già di per sè questa è una pessima cosa.
Ma non lo dico perchè io sia di parte.
Vedi che questo tuo modo di ragionare è da maschio troglodita che pensa alla donna come proprietà.

Avrei tante cosette da dire a tua moglie: le darei anche due ceffoni.
Ma imparerà a gestire la cosa, vedrai......si farà furba pure lei


----------



## contepinceton (19 Aprile 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ok. Forse ho letto male o parzialmente.
> 
> Ma la sostanza non cambia.
> 
> ...


Sai una cosa?
Sentirmi dare del possessivo, è stata per me la cosa più umiliante mai ricevuta da una donna...
Però io godo come un porco se una mi dice...sei tutto mio...tutto mio, Pincy tutto mio, via le altre, tutto mio...con quella possessività infantile...
Io là che dico...ah non è colpa mia sai? Sono le troie che vogliono saltarmi addosso...Non preoccuparti Pincy...ora le sistemo tutte io...
Senti brutta stronza, molla l'osso, o ti cavo gli occhi...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...

Come sai...le donnine della scuderia pinceton...ahahahahaahah...sono libere di pascolare dove vogliono...ma portano tre teschietti marchiati a fuoco sulla natica sinistra...

Ehm...loro vogliono tradirmi...è che i maschi quando vedono i tre teschietti...si ritirano in buon ordine...

Ah tu che fai nella vita bella ragazza?
Ah sapessi io sono una delle puttane del contepinceton


----------



## Sterminator (19 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Onde evitare fraintendimenti....io intendo che la porta in quel caso è aperta affinche lei la usi per uscire eh  Visto che per ora mica se ne è andata :mrgreen:


E tu subisci passivamente "le sue decisioni"...

ma dalle invece una mano o anche due a decidersi...:mrgreen:..questo stallo per lei cosi' comodo, te lo potrebbe far durare all'infinito.... 

levale i figli....vedi se poi non rinsavisce e finalmente prende decisioni...


----------



## Minerva (19 Aprile 2011)

:calcio::calcio:





contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai una cosa?
> Sentirmi dare del possessivo, è stata per me la cosa più umiliante mai ricevuta da una donna...
> Però io godo come un porco se una mi dice...sei tutto mio...tutto mio, Pincy tutto mio, via le altre, tutto mio...con quella possessività infantile...
> Io là che dico...ah non è colpa mia sai? Sono le troie che vogliono saltarmi addosso...Non preoccuparti Pincy...ora le sistemo tutte io...
> ...


----------



## Sterminator (19 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai una cosa?
> Sentirmi dare del possessivo, è stata per me la cosa più umiliante mai ricevuta da una donna...
> Però io godo come un porco se una mi dice...sei tutto mio...tutto mio, Pincy tutto mio, via le altre, tutto mio...con quella possessività infantile...
> Io là che dico...ah non è colpa mia sai? Sono le troie che vogliono saltarmi addosso...Non preoccuparti Pincy...ora le sistemo tutte io...
> ...


Quando la pianterai di fare il coglione sara' sempre tardi...

ricordati che sei un fallito...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E tu subisci passivamente "le sue decisioni"...
> 
> ma dalle invece una mano o anche due a decidersi...:mrgreen:..questo stallo per lei cosi' comodo, t*e lo potrebbe far durare all'infinito.... *
> 
> levale i figli....vedi se poi non rinsavisce e finalmente prende decisioni...


 
ti rendi conto delle minchiate che scrivi?


----------



## Sterminator (19 Aprile 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ti rendi conto delle minchiate che scrivi?


Perche' cosa sta facendo la signora?...sta collaborando o sta facendosi i cazzi suoi?

E vai fuori dai coglioni a farteli, vai...


----------



## Minerva (19 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Perche' cosa sta facendo la signora?...sta collaborando o sta facendosi i cazzi suoi?


* levare* i figli  ...questa è una cavolata, effettivamente


----------



## oscuro (19 Aprile 2011)

*Stermi*

Stermi estremizza i concetti non scrive cazzate....bisogna leggere oltre..e chiaro che la questione figli non è fattibile...però........


----------



## Sterminator (19 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> * levare* i figli  ...questa è una cavolata, effettivamente


Io tenterei a minacciarla nel prospettarle lo scenario a cui andrebbe incontro...

ha bisogno di uno shock per smetterla di farsi i cazzi suoi...


----------



## oscuro (19 Aprile 2011)

*Stermi*

Gaurda che sanno bene cosa possono e cosa non possono.....!!


----------



## Minerva (19 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Io tenterei a minacciarla nel prospettarle lo scenario a cui andrebbe incontro...
> 
> ha bisogno di uno shock per smetterla di farsi i cazzi suoi...


 e strumentalizzi i figli?
no, nella maniera più assoluta


----------



## Sterminator (19 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gaurda che sanno bene cosa possono e cosa non possono.....!!


Ma scusa e perche' non se li potrebbe/vorrebbe spupazzare Nicola?

Adesso li levano alle madri fedifraghe e gli concedono il congiunto....sempre se c'e' il marito che fa la richiesta pero'...


----------



## oscuro (19 Aprile 2011)

*Stermi*

Sai che c'è?bisogna pesare se prendersi le ragioni pure avendole ci conviene......!!


----------



## Sterminator (19 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> e strumentalizzi i figli?
> no, nella maniera più assoluta


Ok in alternativa c'e' il filmino del matrimonio...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (19 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai che c'è?bisogna pesare se prendersi le ragioni pure avendole ci conviene......!!


Il discorso del potersi/volersi spupazzare i figli, lo davo per assodato...

pero' per me manco sara' da attuare....il deterrente dovrebbe sortire qualche effetto...


----------



## Amoremio (19 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Il discorso del potersi/volersi spupazzare i figli, lo davo per assodato...
> 
> pero' per me manco sara' da attuare....il deterrente dovrebbe sortire qualche effetto...


 
ma chi vorrebbe un partner che resta solo per timore di perdere i figli
(che comunque non vengono tolti al coniuge solo perchè fedifrago:
quindi evitiamo minacce che verrebbero facilmente smascherate e quindi si ritorcerebbero contro i desideri da cui scaturiscono)


----------



## contepinceton (19 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Quando la pianterai di fare il coglione sara' sempre tardi...
> 
> ricordati che sei un fallito...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Tu continui a ridere...
E magari un brutto giorno scopri che hai più corna in testa tu che tutti gli utenti di tradi eh?
Ma continua pure a ridere...e a dormire tranquillo...


----------



## contepinceton (19 Aprile 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ti rendi conto delle minchiate che scrivi?



Capisci perchè i salentini non possono vedere certa gente?
Non si rende conto...
Ci crede per davvero


----------



## Sterminator (19 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu continui a ridere...
> E magari un brutto giorno scopri che hai più corna in testa tu che tutti gli utenti di tradi eh?
> Ma continua pure a ridere...e a dormire tranquillo...


In attesa di quel giorno, sempre ipotetico ti ricordo rispetto al tuo cesto di lumache reale che te ritrovi sulla capoccia,...:mrgreen:.. ti faccio vedere le cose da altre prospettive...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (19 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Capisci perchè i salentini non possono vedere certa gente?
> Non si rende conto...
> Ci crede per davvero


A parte che manco i magnagatt come te so' ben visti, ognuno e' fiero delle proprie cazzate che spara...:mrgreen:

pero' io mi limito qua, ma voi ce date dentro per davvero a sfasciarvi la vostra famiglia e pure quella degli altri se capita...

come se dice....da che pulpito viene il predicozzo?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (19 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma chi vorrebbe un partner che resta solo per timore di perdere i figli
> (che comunque non vengono tolti al coniuge solo perchè fedifrago:
> quindi evitiamo minacce che verrebbero facilmente smascherate e quindi si ritorcerebbero contro i desideri da cui scaturiscono)


A te se fossi la moglie in trance di nicola, non ti farebbe uscire dal torpore sta minaccia?

Comunque ribadisco che te li possono leva'...ma poi parliamoci chiaro, quanti cazzo de mariti, seppur cornificati se vorrebbero spupazza' i figli?

Il condiviso viene ormai assegnato e funziona alla pari....

sempre se c'e' la volonta', e' chiaro...


----------



## Amoremio (19 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *A te se fossi la moglie in trance di nicola, non ti farebbe uscire dal torpore sta minaccia?*
> 
> Comunque ribadisco che te li possono leva'...ma poi parliamoci chiaro, quanti cazzo de mariti, seppur cornificati se vorrebbero spupazza' i figli?
> 
> ...


stermi
chissenefrega di farla uscire dal torpore se a lui resterà l'idea che torni in sè "solo" (e capitemi bene) per i figli

io a mio marito dissi sin dall'inizio che se avesse deciso di andarsene avremmo trovato il modo perchè vedesse i figli quanto più voleva

era giusto per loro
giusto per lui
giusto per me


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> stermi
> chissenefrega di farla uscire dal torpore se a lui resterà l'idea che torni in sè "solo" (e capitemi bene) per i figli
> 
> *io a mio marito dissi sin dall'inizio che se avesse deciso di andarsene avremmo trovato il modo perchè vedesse i figli quanto più voleva*
> ...


E questo ti fa onore:up:


----------



## Amoremio (19 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> E questo ti fa onore:up:


ma hai letto perchè era giusto per me?

non mi fa onore

evita che l'uomo che mi sta accanto ci stia per i motivi sbagliati


----------



## Niko74 (19 Aprile 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ok. Forse ho letto male o parzialmente.
> 
> Ma la sostanza non cambia.
> 
> ...


Brava...tu si che sei una donna emancipata e sicura...che non si fa mettere i piedi in testa dai maschi possessivi, trogloditi, piagnucoloni e chi più ne ha più ne metta :up:

Ne avrei ah'io di bei commenti sul tuo modo di vedere le cose....ma tu sei troppo superiore a tutti noi 

Ovvio che per te essere controllata sia un peso...ma il fatto che io lo faccia non vedo cosa abbia a che fare con l'essere possessivo....io cerco di difendermi e lei faccia quel cavolo che vuole...ma dovò pur sapere con chi ho a che fare.
Mica io la controllo e poi vado a dirle "perché hai fatto questo o quello?"

Ma poi una cosa...ma tu...che cornifichi tuo marito a destra e a manca...come lo consideri? Certamente sarà ignaro della cosa (daltronde tu sei troppo brava a ingannare i maschi). Se venisse a sapere come pensi che la prenderebbe?


----------



## Niko74 (19 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma chi vorrebbe un partner che resta solo per timore di perdere i figli
> (che comunque non vengono tolti al coniuge solo perchè fedifrago:
> quindi evitiamo minacce che verrebbero facilmente smascherate e quindi si ritorcerebbero contro i desideri da cui scaturiscono)


Esatto...io non vorrei che rimanesse solo per il figlio comunque se dovesse andare a finire con una separazione sono certo che problemi a riguardo non ce ne sarebbero e ci si accorderebbe nel migliore dei modi....mica è impazzita del tutto mia moglie


----------



## Niko74 (19 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E tu subisci passivamente "le sue decisioni"...
> 
> ma dalle invece una mano o anche due a decidersi...:mrgreen:..questo stallo per lei cosi' comodo, te lo potrebbe far durare all'infinito....
> 
> levale i figli....vedi se poi non rinsavisce e finalmente prende decisioni...


Non penso sia poi cosi comodo questo stallo. Mica la vedo felice e contenta girare per casa eh


----------



## Niko74 (19 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> * levare* i figli ...questa è una cavolata, effettivamente


Quoto :up:


----------



## Sterminator (19 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> stermi
> chissenefrega di farla uscire dal torpore se a lui resterà l'idea che torni in sè "solo" (e capitemi bene) per i figli
> 
> io a mio marito dissi sin dall'inizio che se avesse deciso di andarsene avremmo trovato il modo perchè vedesse i figli quanto più voleva
> ...


Mo' ti sei ipnotizzata....

per farla uscire dal torpore, su due piedi trovo che per una madre sia un ottimo antidoto...avendo scartato il prenderla a sberle a due a due finche' non diventano dispari, perche' Nicola non sembra il tipo...:mrgreen:

tu cosa proponi di sbloccante?:mrgreen:

pero' non capisco perche' lo stesso discorso che hai fatto te a tuo marito non possa farglielo Nicola alla moglie come dico io e che tuo marito non sia rimasto per non allontanarsi dai figli come invece ne saresti sicura per la moglie...

boh?


----------



## Minerva (19 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Mo' ti sei ipnotizzata....
> 
> per farla uscire dal torpore, su due piedi trovo che per una madre sia un ottimo antidoto...avendo scartato il prenderla a sberle a due a due finche' non diventano dispari, perche' Nicola non sembra il tipo...:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


 non ho capito


----------



## Sterminator (19 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Non penso sia poi cosi comodo questo stallo. Mica la vedo felice e contenta girare per casa eh


Nessuno pensa di uno in trance che sia felice...

il comodo e' per il non decidere ...si rimanda...a quando? Boh?

Tu perche' devi subire la sua decisione ed aspettare che si decida solo lei?...tu sei un optional?


----------



## Sterminator (19 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ho capito


Nel mio discorso che minacciava la sua scomunica (levargli i figli) era incorporato esattamente cio' che Amoresuo ha proposto al marito...

solo che avendolo proposto io l'avete considerata na' bestemmia, lei invece come la cosa piu' sensata di questa terra...:mrgreen:

infatti, ribadisco che nun me pare na' strunzata...ma al momento l'argomento piu' efficace...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (19 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Nel mio discorso che minacciava la sua scomunica (levargli i figli) era incorporato esattamente cio' che Amoresuo ha proposto al marito...
> 
> solo che avendolo proposto io l'avete considerata na' bestemmia, lei invece come la cosa piu' sensata di questa terra...:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


 al contrario: amoremio ha messo davanti l'eventualità che comunque fosse andata lui doveva sapere che i figli non li avrebbe mai persi per metterlo in condizioni di decidere solo in funzione del suo amore per lei.
e al posto suo avrei fatto la stessa dentica cosa


----------



## Amoremio (19 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Mo' ti sei ipnotizzata....
> 
> per farla uscire dal torpore, su due piedi trovo che per una madre sia un ottimo antidoto...avendo scartato il prenderla a sberle a due a due finche' non diventano dispari, perche' Nicola non sembra il tipo...:mrgreen:
> 
> ...





Minerva ha detto:


> non ho capito


 
è involuto ma ci puoi arrivare :up:
impegnati di più





per stermi

lei non perderebbe la quotidianità dei figli

non esiste nulla di sbloccante indipendentemente dalle circostanze

una possibilità è dirle che si va dall'avvocato
ma è una cartuccia che va sparata quando la situazione è matura

ora come ora 
se lui non va dall'avvocato è perchè non ci vuole andare
e perchè pensa che lei è in evoluzione
forse ora la prospettiva di perderlo le parrebbe un'opportunità
e tra qualche settimana qualcosa di terribile

io non credo in questi sistemi

i mezzucci possono ritorcersi contro chi li usa

il discorso che tu suggerivi
è sostanzialmente l'opposto di quello che feci io


----------



## Sterminator (19 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> al contrario: amoremio ha messo davanti l'eventualità che comunque fosse andata lui doveva sapere che i figli non li avrebbe mai persi per metterlo in condizioni di decidere solo in funzione del suo amore per lei.
> e al posto suo avrei fatto la stessa dentica cosa


Embe' farlo dalla parte del marito quale coniuge affidatario che cazzo cambia?

boh?


----------



## Amoremio (19 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Nel mio discorso che minacciava la sua scomunica (levargli i figli) era incorporato esattamente cio' che Amoresuo ha proposto al marito...
> 
> *solo che avendolo proposto io l'avete considerata na' bestemmia, lei invece come la cosa piu' sensata di questa terra...:mrgreen:*
> 
> ...


 
*ci sarà il suo bel perchè* :carneval:


a me non pare affatto lo stesso discorso
nel mio caso era probabile che i figli venissero affidati a me
nel suo, a lei


----------



## Amoremio (19 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Embe' farlo dalla parte del marito quale coniuge affidatario che cazzo cambia?
> 
> boh?


quello che ti ho appena detto


----------



## Niko74 (19 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Mo' ti sei ipnotizzata....
> 
> per farla uscire dal torpore, su due piedi trovo che per una madre sia un ottimo antidoto...avendo scartato il prenderla a sberle a due a due finche' non diventano dispari, *perche' Nicola non sembra il tipo*...:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Eh eh....in effetti non lo farei mai....però se mi vedessi fisicamente do tutt'altra impressione


----------



## Sterminator (19 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> è involuto ma ci puoi arrivare :up:
> impegnati di più
> 
> 
> ...


Questo e' quello che credi....:mrgreen:

e' paro paro invece...solo che il discorsino lo farebbe Nicolino (maschietto) e non Amorinosuo (femminuccia) 

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Niko74 (19 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Nessuno pensa di uno in trance che sia felice...
> 
> il comodo e' per il non decidere ...si rimanda...a quando? Boh?
> 
> *Tu perche' devi subire la sua decisione ed aspettare che si decida solo lei?...tu sei un optional?*


Mah...io non la vedo cosi: io ho già deciso cosa fare e lei già lo sa...a me che stia a pensare qui o altrove poco cambia...


----------



## Sterminator (19 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Eh eh....in effetti non lo farei mai....però se mi vedessi fisicamente do tutt'altra impressione


Vabbe' non sarei per il mandarla all'ospedale, pero' due sberlot bene assestate ce stavano...

ma secondo me c'e' ancora tempo...:mrgreen:

fai qualcosa invece de girarte i pollici in attesa che LEI decide...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Niko74 (19 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Nel mio discorso che minacciava la sua scomunica (levargli i figli) era incorporato esattamente cio' che Amoresuo ha proposto al marito...
> 
> solo che avendolo proposto io l'avete considerata na' bestemmia, lei invece come la cosa piu' sensata di questa terra...:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Sinceramente io vedo in quello che sostieni tu il contrario di quello che intendeva dire Amoremio


----------



## Sterminator (19 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> *ci sarà il suo bel perchè* :carneval:
> 
> 
> a me non pare affatto lo stesso discorso
> ...


Ma sta sicurezza chi te la da?

Certo ripeto ci vuole un coniuge (maschio) che lotta...

ao' ti ricordo che pure la madre l'ha sfankulata...

per me sarebbe una buona carta...

E' ESATTAMENTE LA TUA SITUESCION, MIA CARA! non insistere...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (19 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma sta sicurezza chi te la da?
> 
> Certo ripeto ci vuole un coniuge (maschio) che lotta...
> 
> ...


quando ti fissi te ..... 

sei proprio de coccio


ma non importa


----------



## Minerva (19 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma sta sicurezza chi te la da?
> 
> Certo ripeto ci vuole un coniuge (maschio) che lotta...
> 
> ...


 ma non è vero, finiscila


----------



## Sterminator (19 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Sinceramente io vedo in quello che sostieni tu il contrario di quello che intendeva dire Amoremio


Vabbe' chiaramente sono io che non riesco a farmi capire...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

passo ai disegni...:mrgreen:

Nicola: Ascolta mi sono rotto di aspettare te che non decidi un cazzo e ho deciso di chiedere la separazione e visto il tuo comportamento, chiedere anche l'affidamento de giggino, che pero' tu potrai vedere senza limitazioni...oltre il condiviso quindi...non preoccuparti assolutamente per questo...

Mugghiera:????

dove caspita vedete ste differenze?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

fatte da' da Amoresuo le certezze che il marito non e' rimasto per non perdere i figli e stai a posto pure te...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (19 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Sinceramente io vedo in quello che sostieni tu il contrario di quello che intendeva dire Amoremio


eh sì

siamo in 3


----------



## Sterminator (19 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quando ti fissi te .....
> 
> sei proprio de coccio
> 
> ...


ma importa a me, perche' co' sta capoccia i computer dopo 30 anni potrebbero comincia' a pijarme a pernacchie e rifiutarse d'esegui' i miei programmi...

potrei rimanere offeso...voglio esse preparato per quel di'...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma hai letto perchè era giusto per me?
> 
> non mi fa onore
> 
> evita che l'uomo che mi sta accanto ci stia per i motivi sbagliati


e dici poco. Quante donne pur di tenersi legato il marito minacciano di tenerli lontani dal padre.
Tu eri la tradita e nonostante tutto non hai mai usato i tuoi figli per tenerlo legato a te.
Non ho grosse esperienze in materia ma il mio più caro amico vive sotto ricatto da anni e l'ha semplicemente lasciata tanti anni fà neanche tradendola....


----------



## Minerva (19 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> e dici poco. *Quante donne pur di tenersi legato il marito minacciano di tenerli lontani dal padre*.
> Tu eri la tradita e nonostante tutto non hai mai usato i tuoi figli per tenerlo legato a te.
> Non ho grosse esperienze in materia ma il mio più caro amico vive sotto ricatto da anni e l'ha semplicemente lasciata tanti anni fà neanche tradendola....


 e quanti padri fanno di peggio ....cazzarola farfalla ma sempre da quella parte lì stai?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> e quanti padri fanno di peggio ....cazzarola farfalla ma sempre da quella parte lì stai?


 
Cosa facciamo la gara a chi si comporta peggio?
Stavamo parlando di  una donna e ho portato l'esempio che vivo quotidianamente.Quando si è parlato di padri che non vogliono occuparsi dei figli mi sono espressa contro di loro.
Non ho mai detto che certi padri siano meglio.
Se stai facendo un discorso generale e ti colleghi ad altri 3d so benissimo di essere quasi sempre dalla parte degli uomini. Non so perchè ma è così....


----------



## Minerva (19 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Cosa facciamo la gara a chi si comporta peggio?*
> Stavamo parlando di una donna e ho portato l'esempio che vivo quotidianamente.Quando si è parlato di padri che non vogliono occuparsi dei figli mi sono espressa contro di loro.
> Non ho mai detto che certi padri siano meglio.
> Se stai facendo un discorso generale e ti colleghi ad altri 3d so benissimo di essere quasi sempre dalla parte degli uomini. Non so perchè ma è così....


 no, perché si parla di persone e la stupidità non ha sesso.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, perché si parla di persone e la stupidità non ha sesso.


La penso come te. 
Sei tu che hai sottolineato che sto da una parte


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> è involuto ma ci puoi arrivare :up:
> impegnati di più
> 
> 
> ...


 
L'ho detto qualche pagina fa.
Non certo con la raffinatezza di Amoremio.

Il bello è che dicono di amare la loro donna.
Se lei non fa quello che pensano/dicono/chiedono, possibilmente in fretta, cominciano a dare il peggio di sè, come si può notare dai post di alcuni di loro, farneticando di figli tolti, minacce e minchiate varie.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Brava...tu si che sei una donna emancipata e sicura...che non si fa mettere i piedi in testa dai maschi possessivi, trogloditi, piagnucoloni e chi più ne ha più ne metta :up:
> 
> Ne avrei ah'io di bei commenti sul tuo modo di vedere le cose....ma tu sei troppo superiore a tutti noi
> 
> ...


Mio marito è il primo tra gli uomini. Lo stimo sopra ogni cosa.
Perchè ha fiducia in me e non mi controlla, come faccio io con lui , da sempre.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Aprile 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> L'ho detto qualche pagina fa.
> Non certo con la raffinatezza di Amoremio.
> 
> Il bello è che dicono di amare la loro donna.
> Se lei non fa quello che pensano/dicono/chiedono, possibilmente in fretta, cominciano a dare il peggio di sè, come si può notare dai post di alcuni di loro, farneticando di figli tolti, minacce e minchiate varie.


Ma certo e te lo confermo....:mrgreen:

un comportamento da moglie come il tuo per es. lo si apprezza meglio ruzzolando dalle scale...

se per alcuni e' intollerabile che ci vuoi fare?

Non sei anche te evoluta?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (19 Aprile 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mio marito è il primo tra gli uomini. Lo stimo sopra ogni cosa.
> *Perchè ha fiducia in me e non mi controlla,* come faccio io con lui , da sempre.


 un po' di tristezza però la senti scrivendolo, dai


----------



## Niko74 (19 Aprile 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mio marito è il primo tra gli uomini. Lo stimo sopra ogni cosa.
> Perchè ha fiducia in me e non mi controlla, come faccio io con lui , da sempre.


Hai un modo di stimarlo decisamente particolare a mio modo di vedere 
Scherzi a parte, scusa la battuta... comunque anch'io ho avuto fiducia per 18 anni e non sono arrivato al controllo cosi perché mi andava...già da 2 mesi infatti notavo qualcosa di strano e parlando non riuscivo a venirne a capo, dovevo capire il motivo e giusto o meno che sia ho fatto quello che ho fatto e ho appurato che la mia fiducia era mal riposta...io in questo non ci vedo nessuna possessività.

Tu evidentemente sei brava a non far venire dubbi a tuo marito oppure veramente lo ami e stimi anche se a modo tuo (e per questo non ha dubbi e si fida). Probabilmente mia moglie non riesce a gestire la cosa come te e non riesce a "stimare" più di un uomo alla volta e io di questo sono comunque contento perché, sinceramente, io non vorrei trovarmi nei panni di tuo marito ed essermi fidato una vita di una persona che quella fiducia non se la meritava minimamente (sempre secondo il MIO modo di vedere le cose ovviamente).

Ah...concordo con te (incredibile ) sul fatto delle farneticazioni sul levare i figli che effettivamente sono mezzucci che non ho la minima intenzione di usare.

Alla fine abbiamo due modi di vedere le cose quasi opposti..c'è poco da fare...però tu scrivi pure eh...alle volte qualche spunto di riflessione me lo dai ...anche se la maggior parte delle volte invece mi fai inc.....e


----------



## Sterminator (19 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> un po' di tristezza però la senti scrivendolo, dai


A parte la tristezza, sarebbe piu' consona la vergogna per sbandierare e mistificare una stima nei suoi confronti, frutto solo di film che se fa nella capoccia....:mrgreen:

l'evoluta...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (19 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Hai un modo di stimarlo decisamente particolare a mio modo di vedere
> Scherzi a parte, scusa la battuta... comunque anch'io ho avuto fiducia per 18 anni e non sono arrivato al controllo cosi perché mi andava...già da 2 mesi infatti notavo qualcosa di strano e parlando non riuscivo a venirne a capo, dovevo capire il motivo e giusto o meno che sia ho fatto quello che ho fatto e ho appurato che la mia fiducia era mal riposta...io in questo non ci vedo nessuna possessività.
> 
> Tu evidentemente sei brava a non far venire dubbi a tuo marito oppure veramente lo ami e stimi anche se a modo tuo (e per questo non ha dubbi e si fida). Probabilmente mia moglie non riesce a gestire la cosa come te e non riesce a "stimare" più di un uomo alla volta.
> ...


era solo un suggerimento per usare terapie d'urto che sbloccassero la situazione di stallo...

trovane n'altra de terapia se a tua moglie pure col parentame contro....la madre addirittura nun se smove...

e chi l'ammazza?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Niko74 (19 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma certo e te lo confermo....:mrgreen:
> 
> un comportamento da moglie come il tuo per es. *lo si apprezza meglio ruzzolando dalle scale...*
> 
> ...


 
Azzz...mi son quasi cappottato dalla sedia quando ho letto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Potrebbe essere questa la terapia d'urto alternativa


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> un po' di tristezza però la senti scrivendolo, dai





Niko74 ha detto:


> Hai un modo di stimarlo decisamente particolare a mio modo di vedere
> Scherzi a parte, scusa la battuta... comunque anch'io ho avuto fiducia per 18 anni e non sono arrivato al controllo cosi perché mi andava...già da 2 mesi infatti notavo qualcosa di strano e parlando non riuscivo a venirne a capo, dovevo capire il motivo e giusto o meno che sia ho fatto quello che ho fatto e ho appurato che la mia fiducia era mal riposta...io in questo non ci vedo nessuna possessività.
> 
> Tu evidentemente sei brava a non far venire dubbi a tuo marito oppure veramente lo ami e stimi anche se a modo tuo (e per questo non ha dubbi e si fida). Probabilmente mia moglie non riesce a gestire la cosa come te e non riesce a "stimare" più di un uomo alla volta e io di questo sono comunque contento perché, sinceramente, io non vorrei trovarmi nei panni di tuo marito ed essermi fidato una vita di una persona che quella fiducia non se la meritava minimamente (sempre secondo il MIO modo di vedere le cose ovviamente).
> ...


 
Non so, non mi sento particolarmente evoluta, però ci sono delle cose che mi fanno incacchiare parecchio.

Qualche mese fa un tizio mi telefonò per giorni sostenendo di essere il marito di una donna che lavorava per mio marito: mi diceva di aver pagato un investigatore privato per controllare la signora in questione per motivi suoi e di aver scoperto che lei e mio marito uscivano, si incontravano eccetera.
Mi disse di controllare, di stare attenta, che lo diceva per il mio bene.
Beh,io non solo gli risposi che mi stava annoiando tremendamente con le sue storie, ma non controllai affatto se quel che diceva corrispondesse a verità. E che Dio mi strafulmini se mai lo farò.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> A parte la tristezza, sarebbe piu' consona la vergogna per sbandierare e mistificare una stima nei suoi confronti, frutto solo di film che se fa nella capoccia....:mrgreen:
> 
> l'evoluta...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 
Al solito parli di cose che non sai. Pace.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Aprile 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Al solito parli di cose che non sai. Pace.


E gia' mai nessuno ve capisce al volo, madame...:mrgreen:

che stimerai, la sua posizione sociale di cui di riflesso godi?

e ad un marito che si stima si piazzano quelle sòle?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

ma il senso del ridicolo, casso la vergogna perche' in effetti e' troppo, ve lo siete impegnato?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (19 Aprile 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non so, non mi sento particolarmente evoluta, però ci sono delle cose che mi fanno incacchiare parecchio.
> 
> Qualche mese fa un tizio mi telefonò per giorni sostenendo di essere il marito di una donna che lavorava per mio marito: mi diceva di aver pagato un investigatore privato per controllare la signora in questione per motivi suoi e di aver scoperto che lei e mio marito uscivano, si incontravano eccetera.
> Mi disse di controllare, di stare attenta, che lo diceva per il mio bene.
> Beh,io non solo gli risposi che mi stava annoiando tremendamente con le sue storie, ma non controllai affatto se quel che diceva corrispondesse a verità. E che Dio mi strafulmini se mai lo farò.


capisco tutto chiara, anche io detesterei essere controllata...ma mi pare logico che parto dal presupposto della correttezza reciproca


----------



## Niko74 (19 Aprile 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non so, non mi sento particolarmente evoluta, però ci sono delle cose che mi fanno incacchiare parecchio.
> 
> Qualche mese fa un tizio mi telefonò per giorni sostenendo di essere il marito di una donna che lavorava per mio marito: mi diceva di aver pagato un investigatore privato per controllare la signora in questione per motivi suoi e di aver scoperto che lei e mio marito uscivano, si incontravano eccetera.
> Mi disse di controllare, di stare attenta, che lo diceva per il mio bene.
> Beh,io non solo gli risposi che mi stava annoiando tremendamente con le sue storie, ma non controllai affatto se quel che diceva corrispondesse a verità. E che Dio mi strafulmini se mai lo farò.


Ecco che allora la cosa, ai miei occhi può apparire più che una fiducia incondizionata da ambo le parti, come una situazione che va bene a entrambi.

Se fosse stato un caso dove magari il marito è fedele e ti da massima fiducia e poi tu te ne approfitti (sembra il mio caso ) è un conto.
Se invece entrambi vi vivete le vostre avventure e non vi interessa sapere cosa fa l'altro perché comunque quando siete insieme state bene...allora, quando siete contenti voi 2 nessuno può contestarvi assolutamente nulla.

Io comportandomi cosi non starei bene....che ci vuoi fare?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E gia' mai nessuno ve capisce al volo, madame...:mrgreen:
> 
> che stimerai, la sua posizione sociale di cui di riflesso godi?
> 
> ...


 
Sì, ho imparato da quelli del tacco.

La loro donna sul capitello, come la Madonna.
E l'amica del cuore con cui confidarsi....


----------



## Sterminator (19 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ecco che allora la cosa, ai miei occhi può apparire più che una fiducia incondizionata da ambo le parti, come una situazione che va bene a entrambi.
> 
> Se fosse stato un caso dove magari il marito è fedele e ti da massima fiducia e poi tu te ne approfitti (sembra il mio caso ) è un conto.
> Se invece entrambi vi vivete le vostre avventure e non vi interessa sapere cosa fa l'altro perché comunque quando siete insieme state bene...allora, quando siete contenti voi 2 nessuno può contestarvi assolutamente nulla.
> ...


Per forza....non sei evoluto...:mrgreen:

benvenuto nel clubbbbb...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> capisco tutto chiara, anche io detesterei essere controllata...ma mi pare logico che parto dal presupposto della *correttezza reciproca*


Che dire?
Hai ragionissima.

Io mi limito a "monitorare" il suo comportamento quotidiano.
La sua presenza in casa, in famiglia com'è?
Quello che non sta sotto i miei occhi non è motivo di interesse o di indagine, ameno che non sia lui a voler condividerlo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ecco che allora la cosa, ai miei occhi può apparire più che una fiducia incondizionata da ambo le parti, come una situazione che va bene a entrambi.
> 
> Se fosse stato un caso dove magari il marito è fedele e ti da massima fiducia e poi tu te ne approfitti (sembra il mio caso ) è un conto.
> Se invece entrambi vi vivete le vostre avventure e non vi interessa sapere cosa fa l'altro perché comunque quando siete insieme state bene...allora, quando siete contenti voi 2 nessuno può contestarvi assolutamente nulla.
> ...


 
Infatti, non devi fare assolutamente qualcosa che ti crea disagio.


----------



## Minerva (19 Aprile 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Che dire?
> Hai ragionissima.
> 
> Io mi limito a "monitorare" il suo comportamento quotidiano.
> ...


 è un modo di vedere le cose.
pare strano ma qui la passionale sono io che del mio uomo vorrei sapere anche ciò che non vedo


----------



## Sterminator (19 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un modo di vedere le cose.
> pare strano ma qui la passionale sono io che del mio uomo vorrei sapere anche ciò che non vedo


Ma anch'io....:up:

pero' non per il tuo uomo...(specifico)...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (19 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma anch'io....:up:
> 
> *pero' non per il tuo uomo*...(specifico)...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 hai fatto bene a dirlo:mrgreen:


----------



## Niko74 (19 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un modo di vedere le cose.
> pare strano ma qui la passionale sono io che del mio uomo vorrei sapere anche ciò che non vedo


Non fare ragionamenti tipicamente da "maschio possessivo e troglodita" sai?.......:carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (20 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> e dici poco. Quante donne pur di tenersi legato il marito minacciano di tenerli lontani dal padre.
> Tu eri la tradita e nonostante tutto non hai mai usato i tuoi figli per tenerlo legato a te.
> Non ho grosse esperienze in materia ma il mio più caro amico vive sotto ricatto da anni e l'ha semplicemente lasciata tanti anni fà neanche tradendola....


ce ne son tante di persone, donne e uomini, che hanno poco rispetto di sè stessi
io magari sarò anche immodesta e pecco all'opposto

non ho avuto timore di agire in modi che qui dentro provocarono esortazioni a salvaguardare la mia dignità quando ho ritenuto che fossero funzionali perchè mio marito capisse cosa realmente volesse fare (e anche come farlo a dire il vero)

ma non l'ho mai "trattenuto" con trucchetti
gli ho solo lasciato la libertà di scegliere
sforzandomi di non frapporre ostacoli
nè reali nè psicologici
per nessuna delle opzioni

credo di aver scientemente barato solo una volta
molto tempo dopo l'inizio del delirio
in un momento in cui sapevo che non potevo andare avanti per molto tempo
in una circostanza per me molto dolorosa
gli dissi di andare, 
di viversi pienamente questa cosa che stava distruggendo entrambi
e che se avesse capito di aver sbagliato avrebbe potuto tornare da me

ancor prima di dirlo sapevo che era una menzogna
che non lo avrei riaccolto
in quel momento l'ho ingannato consapevolmente
ma non ce la facevo veramente più  
ero disperata
mi sentivo con le spalle al muro e senza via d'uscita

se ci penso, posso dirti che, pur dandomi molte attenuanti, non ne vado fiera


----------



## Sterminator (20 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ce ne son tante di persone, donne e uomini, che hanno poco rispetto di sè stessi
> io magari sarò anche immodesta e pecco all'opposto
> 
> non ho avuto timore di agire in modi che qui dentro provocarono esortazioni a salvaguardare la mia dignità quando ho ritenuto che fossero funzionali perchè mio marito capisse cosa realmente volesse fare (e anche come farlo a dire il vero)
> ...


Gesu', cos'e'pazz'...a che punto siamo arrivati...:mrgreen:

chi ruba un asciugamano dall'albergo per un souvenir si sente una merda ed i pluriomicidi dei galantuomini..

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (20 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ce ne son tante di persone, donne e uomini, che hanno poco rispetto di sè stessi
> io magari sarò anche immodesta e pecco all'opposto
> 
> non ho avuto timore di agire in modi che qui dentro provocarono esortazioni a salvaguardare la mia dignità quando ho ritenuto che fossero funzionali perchè mio marito capisse cosa realmente volesse fare (e anche come farlo a dire il vero)
> ...


Direi che hai diritto a tutte le attenuanti..
Ribadisco hai tutta la mia ammirazione, per quel che può contare:up:


----------



## Daniele (20 Aprile 2011)

Ma perchè usare i figli??? Il discroso è facilissimo, mi hai tradito??? Ok, me ne vado. Io non perdono il tradimento e piuttosto che far vivere ai miei figli quello che potrei diventare sono obbligato a scomparire del tutto.
Amen, chi sta con me sa come sono e quali sono le mie irrevocabili decisioni, prima devo salvare la mia vita e quella dei miei cari, poi viene il resto,


----------



## Amoremio (20 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Gesu', cos'e'pazz'...a che punto siamo arrivati...:mrgreen:
> 
> chi ruba un asciugamano dall'albergo per un souvenir si sente una merda ed i pluriomicidi dei galantuomini..
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


a me non interessa che il pluriomicida si senta un galantuomo
mi interessa sentirmi libera di dirgli, se mi va, che è un pezzo di merda

di me stessa mi interessa rispettare i miei standard
di non "tradirmi"


----------



## Amoremio (20 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Direi che hai diritto a tutte le attenuanti..
> Ribadisco hai tutta la mia ammirazione, per quel che può contare:up:


grazie farf


----------



## Amoremio (20 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma perchè usare i figli??? Il discroso è facilissimo, mi hai tradito??? Ok, me ne vado. Io non perdono il tradimento e piuttosto che far vivere ai miei figli quello che potrei diventare sono obbligato a scomparire del tutto.
> Amen, chi sta con me sa come sono e quali sono le mie irrevocabili decisioni, prima devo salvare la mia vita e quella dei miei cari, poi viene il resto,


prima o poi evolverai anche tu

gradisci una spinta? 
:calcio:


----------



## Sterminator (20 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma perchè usare i figli??? Il discroso è facilissimo, mi hai tradito??? Ok, me ne vado. Io non perdono il tradimento e piuttosto che far vivere ai miei figli quello che potrei diventare sono obbligato a scomparire del tutto.
> Amen, chi sta con me sa come sono e quali sono le mie irrevocabili decisioni, prima devo salvare la mia vita e quella dei miei cari, poi viene il resto,


Danie' per come la vedo io, si sa che usare i figli e' brutto pero' la vendetta uno pensa di sfogarsela usando loro ed il portafogli...:mrgreen:

nun se scappa....io lo ritengo umano un comportamento del genere come risposta....tu (generico)  nel matrimonio pensa solo a comportati bene invece...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (20 Aprile 2011)

Vedete, io ho lasciatoo a mia madre detto alcune cose  nel caso, dapprima l'ha presa male, ma dopo in effetti ha capito che io non posso uccidermi per altri. Io non posso e non ce la farei a sopportare altre cose nella mia vita, ho bisogno di calma e di serenità e non ancora di merda, io non posso avere la forza di Niko, perchè onestamente sono già oltre l'usura media per un 90 enne, non voglio saperlo tra 20 anni come sarò. Già adesso vivo con profondi sensi di angoscia dovuti al mio passato, davvero sono sul limite della sanità.
Le mie decisioni servono a preservare a prescindere me e gli altri, incapaci totalmente di essere capaci di darmi un limite, se io perdo il controllo so già cosa può succedere e so già  bene cosa succederà se verrò obbligato a sopportare quello che non voglio sopportare.
Vi chiedo, meglio un compagno o un padre sparito o un compagno o padre omicida? Penso che nella categoria dei brutti il secondo caso è decisamente peggio.  E purtroppo io adesso a palla ferma so cosa posso fare, so cosa provo in certi momenti e so quanto disumano posso divenire.


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mmmmhhh...io non sono pratico di queste cose e non sono convinto che l'altro si sia tirato indietro..secondo me potrebbe anche essere una strategia per "tirare la corda" e vedere come reagisce mia moglie...però ripeto non mi sono mai trovato in una situazione simile quindi potrei sbagliare.
> 
> *Sul darle l'out out non sono convinto nemmeno io sia la cosa giusta per ora. Lei sa come la penso, ossia che se anche lei vuole riscostruire io ci sono e che in ogni caso non voglio "il cane al guinzaglio".
> 
> ...



Ammirazione completa.... sul serio, non è ironico.


----------



## MK (20 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> No, non è sposato. Però è un ultrauqrantenne che mai ha avuto storie serie...dedica la vita alla carriere ed è single convinto con qualche intrallazzo qua e la...con mia moglie ha detto subito che non si facesse strani progetti e che lui può esserci come no....quindi poco cambia rispetto ad uno sposato perché comunque ormai ha la sua vita e i suoi metodi che non intende cambiare.


Ok grazie. Te lo dicevo per capire il grado di coinvolgimento di tua moglie. E' il tipico uomo che alle donne fa scattare la sindrome del "io lo cambierò". Cambia rispetto a uno sposato, eccome se cambia.


----------



## MK (20 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> * levare* i figli ...questa è una cavolata, effettivamente


Quoto.


----------



## Niko74 (20 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ok grazie. Te lo dicevo per capire il grado di coinvolgimento di tua moglie. E' il tipico uomo che alle donne fa scattare la sindrome del "io lo cambierò". *Cambia rispetto a uno sposato*, eccome se cambia.


Non intendevo agli occhi di una donna, intendevo nel senso che lui è stato chiaro con lei fin da subito, le ha dettato le sue condizioni, le ha detto di non farsi progetti che lo riguardassero perché lui ci può essere come no.
Quindi volevo dire che è LUI a non voler cambiare e in questo potrebbe essere simile ad uno sposato che non intende rinunciare a moglie e figli ma vuole solo divertirsi fin che dura.
Spero di essermi spiegato meglio :mrgreen:


----------



## MK (20 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Non intendevo agli occhi di una donna, intendevo nel senso che lui è stato chiaro con lei fin da subito, le ha dettato le sue condizioni, le ha detto di non farsi progetti che lo riguardassero perché lui ci può essere come no.
> Quindi volevo dire che è LUI a non voler cambiare e in questo potrebbe essere simile ad uno sposato che non intende rinunciare a moglie e figli ma vuole solo divertirsi fin che dura.
> Spero di essermi spiegato meglio :mrgreen:


Sì sì era chiaro. Ma sai come siamo noi donne eh... però Niko mica puoi aspettare che lui le dia il due di picche definitivo, un po' di orgoglio su.


----------



## Niko74 (21 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Sì sì era chiaro. Ma sai come siamo noi donne eh... però Niko mica puoi aspettare che lui le dia il due di picche definitivo, *un po' di orgoglio* su.


Emmmhhh....forse non lo ho scritto abbastanza volte, però lei già sa che se vuole ricostruire perché mi ama io ci sono...se lo fa perché l'altro le da il 2 di picche e io sono la ruota di scorta non ci stò.

Secondo me non è un comportamento da sottomesso.

Poi se lei sarà brava a intortarmi....buon per lei...però diciamo che fino ad ora non ci è mai riuscita . Non perché sia un genio io, ma piuttosto perché non riesce a nascondere quello che prova.


----------



## Sterminator (21 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Emmmhhh....forse non lo ho scritto abbastanza volte, però lei già sa che se vuole ricostruire perché mi ama io ci sono...*se lo fa perché l'altro le da il 2 di picche e io sono la ruota di scorta non ci stò.*
> 
> Secondo me non è un comportamento da sottomesso.
> 
> Poi se lei sarà brava a intortarmi....buon per lei...però diciamo che fino ad ora non ci è mai riuscita . Non perché sia un genio io, ma piuttosto perché non riesce a nascondere quello che prova.


Ma sei sicuro che te lo venga a dire o che tu riesca a scoprirlo con un altro sms ad cazzum?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Emmmhhh....forse non lo ho scritto abbastanza volte, però lei già sa che se vuole ricostruire perché mi ama io ci sono...se lo fa perché l'altro le da il 2 di picche e io sono la ruota di scorta non ci stò.
> 
> Secondo me non è un comportamento da sottomesso.
> 
> Poi se lei sarà brava a intortarmi....buon per lei...però diciamo che fino ad ora non ci è mai riuscita . Non perché sia un genio io, ma piuttosto perché non riesce a nascondere quello che prova.


Tu conosci molto bene tua moglie.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Io ho già scelto e lei lo sa praticamente fin dall'inizio: se lei resta perché VUOLE stare con me io per ora mi sento di voler ricostruire perché lei è ancora importante per me.
> 
> Se lei rimane perché nessuno la vuole e non le piace stare sola...la porta è aperta...per andarsene ovviamente...non mi serve un cane al guinzaglio
> 
> Questo glielo ho detto fin da subito :up:



Riammirazione totale....


----------



## Eliade (21 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Io ho già scelto e lei lo sa praticamente fin dall'inizio: *se lei resta perché VUOLE stare con me io per ora mi sento di voler ricostruire perché lei è ancora importante per me.*
> 
> Se lei rimane perché nessuno la vuole e non le piace stare sola...la porta è aperta...per andarsene ovviamente...non mi serve un cane al guinzaglio
> 
> Questo glielo ho detto fin da subito :up:


Scusami ma...non ti sta già usando come ruota di scorta?


----------



## Niko74 (21 Aprile 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Riammirazione totale....


Grazie


----------



## Niko74 (21 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Scusami ma...non ti sta già usando come ruota di scorta?


Se la guardi in senso letterale....probabilmente si. 
Però non sono nemmeno 2 mesi dalla mia scoperta, è una fase iniziale. Non è che si può distruggere un rapporto di 18 anni e una famiglia in pochi giorni.

Certamente sa che non può durare a lungo cosi.


----------



## Niko74 (21 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma sei sicuro che te lo venga a dire o che tu riesca a scoprirlo con un altro sms ad cazzum?


Lei non me lo ha detto nemmeno ora...e le prove mi sono messo a cercarle perché io ho sentito che c'era qualcosa di strano....se lei rimarrà per convenienza dovrà essere veramente brava a nascondermelo.


----------



## Niko74 (21 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu conosci molto bene tua moglie.


In quasi 20 anni mi sembra normale...non trovi?


----------



## Sterminator (21 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> *Lei non me lo ha detto nemmeno ora...e le prove mi sono messo a cercarle perché io ho sentito che c'era qualcosa di strano..*..se lei rimarrà per convenienza dovrà essere veramente brava a nascondermelo.


Ma appunto Nico'....

hai avuto culo che ti e' arrivato l'sms per sbaglio...

mo' fammi capire praticamente, come distinguerai il suo coma perche' non si vede con l'amante dal coma perche' ha perso l'amante...

boh?


----------



## Niko74 (21 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma appunto Nico'....
> 
> *hai avuto culo che ti e' arrivato l'sms per sbaglio...*
> 
> ...


Non mi è mai arrivato nessun sms a me eh  
Semplicemente...era strana, troppo strana, mi son venuti dubbi quindi ho cercato e...purtroppo trovato quello che sospettavo.

Per il discorso del coma....quello che voglio cercare di far capire è che se rimane in "coma" vuol dire che non vuole stare con me...e quindi finirà. 

Quindi io non avrò dei "coma" da distinguere: 
lei deve capire se mi ama ancora o meno...se la risposta sarà negativa (e quindi continua il coma ) di certo non rimarremo insieme.


----------



## Minerva (21 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Non mi è mai arrivato nessun sms a me eh
> Semplicemente...era strana, troppo strana, mi son venuti dubbi quindi ho cercato e...purtroppo trovato quello che sospettavo.
> 
> Per il discorso del coma....quello che voglio cercare di far capire *è che se rimane in "coma" vuol dire che non vuole stare con me...e quindi finirà*.
> ...


 non fa una piega


----------



## Sterminator (21 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Non mi è mai arrivato nessun sms a me eh
> Semplicemente...era strana, troppo strana, mi son venuti dubbi quindi ho cercato e...purtroppo trovato quello che sospettavo.
> 
> Per il discorso del coma....quello che voglio cercare di far capire è che se rimane in "coma" vuol dire che non vuole stare con me...e quindi finirà.
> ...


Forse ti confondo con un altro a cui la moglie ha inviato per sbaglio l'sms destinato all'amante...scusa s'e' scassat' o' compiuterrr...:mrgreen:

comunque aspe' riavvolgiamo il nastro...:mrgreen:

tu hai detto che non vuoi essere considerato una ruota di scorta e quindi troncheresti se te ne accorgessi ed alcuni oltre me ho visto...:mrgreen:. si sono appassionati nel sapere come tu farai a distinguere se uscira' dal coma perche' e' guarita o perche' l'amante l'ha abbandonata al suo destino...

ammesso anche che dal coma ci esca pure di sua sponte e senza stimoli esterni....

io per come la penso, credo che senza stimoli tuoi, dal coma non esce come vorresti tu e chissa' quanto ce mette pure...


----------



## Niko74 (21 Aprile 2011)

Allora, coma o non coma :

Conosco mia moglie e non mai stata in grado di fingere stati d'animo che non fossero quelli che provava in quel momento e difatti mi sono accorto pure del problema attuale. Credo quindi che difficilmente potrebbe "fingere di amarmi" (lo metto tra virgolette perché solo scriverla sta frase mi sembra una stupidaggine).

Poi se ci riesce a intortarmi sarebbe davvero brava, ma non credo che per lei sarebbe possibile ingannarmi a tal punto.
Già ora, ok che mi ha ingannato abbastanza tradendomi , però con me era distaccata già da gennaio...mica riusciva a far finta di nulla.

Infine, se l'amante non la abbandonerà al suo destino significa che continueranno a vedersi, e per stare sia con me che con lui....dovrà essere DAVVERO BRAVA perché una volta che prenderà una decisione se poi mi prende per il culo nuovamente le cose CAMBIANO


----------



## Sterminator (21 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Allora, coma o non coma :
> 
> Conosco mia moglie e non  mai stata in grado di fingere stati d'animo che non fossero quelli che provava in quel momento e difatti mi sono accorto pure del problema attuale. Credo quindi che difficilmente potrebbe "fingere di amarmi" (lo metto tra virgolette perché solo scriverla sta frase mi sembra una stupidaggine).
> 
> ...


Vabbe' Nico', pensala come te pare pero' io so' scettico sul riuscire a fare la tara.... me pare una discussione sulla lana caprina......


----------



## Niko74 (21 Aprile 2011)

Emmhhh...scusa l'ignoranza...ma che significa discutere sulla lana caprina


----------



## Sterminator (21 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Emmhhh...scusa l'ignoranza...ma che significa discutere sulla lana caprina


discutere se le capre hanno la lana o il pelo...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

ed il tuo attendere per vedere se quello che te portera' e' lana o pelo per non essere considerato una ruota di scorta, me la ricorda...


----------



## Eliade (21 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Se la guardi in senso letterale....probabilmente si.
> Però non sono nemmeno *2 mesi* dalla mia scoperta, è una fase iniziale. Non è che si può distruggere un rapporto di 18 anni e una famiglia in pochi giorni.
> 
> Certamente sa che non può durare a lungo cosi.


Non hai contato quelli d'inizio della sua conoscenza.


----------



## Niko74 (21 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non hai contato quelli d'inizio della sua conoscenza.


14 gennaio sms dell'altro in cui si "dichiarava"....
All'inizio non li cancellava i messaggi....quindi a inizio marzo quando controllai mi son letto tutto d'un fiato un mese di baci perugina e ho saputo del primo incontro che doveva avvenire due giorni dopo.... 

Quindi siamo a poco più di 3 mesi in tutto....però io il "prima" non lo conterei dato che io pensavo ad una crisi di coppia ma non immaginavo l'arrivo delle corna....secondo me è più giusto contare da quando il problema è emerso completamente.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Se la guardi in senso letterale....probabilmente si.
> Però non sono nemmeno 2 mesi dalla mia scoperta, è una fase iniziale. Non è che si può distruggere un rapporto di 18 anni e una famiglia in pochi giorni.
> 
> Certamente sa che non può durare a lungo cosi.


Però va detta una cosa:
Se questo rapporto di 18 anni è stato un inferno...è anche vero che se io fossi te, mi direi cosa fatta capo ha...uauuuuuuuuu...si è incappricciata di un altro...uauuuuuuuuu...aspetta che finalmente mi libero di lei.

Se questo rapporto di 18 anni è come dire una delle colonne portanti della tua vita, fai bene ad osservare...può essere anche interessante vedere fino a che punto una si spinge no?

Poi io non so lei, ma secondo me, stare lì con te dev'essere molto imbarazzante per lei no?

Poi pensa al casino per lei, se alla fine si rende conto che l'altro non la vuole...è na brutta botta eh?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> In quasi 20 anni mi sembra normale...non trovi?


Non lo darei per scontato.
Se conosci bene una persona sai anche prevenire le sue mosse, sai come reagisce, sai come è...
Ma come mai assistiamo a di continuo a fenomeni per cui persone sbroccano e fanno di tutto e di più?

Probabilmente tu sai che lei non si sarebbe mai comportata così se non avesse conosciuto sto tizio...


----------



## Niko74 (22 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però va detta una cosa:
> Se questo rapporto di 18 anni è stato un inferno...è anche vero che se io fossi te, mi direi cosa fatta capo ha...uauuuuuuuuu...si è incappricciata di un altro...uauuuuuuuuu...aspetta che finalmente mi libero di lei.
> 
> Se questo rapporto di 18 anni è come dire una delle colonne portanti della tua vita, fai bene ad osservare...può essere anche interessante vedere fino a che punto una si spinge no?
> ...


Si, è imbarazzata senza dubbio e in certi momenti lo sono anch'io...

L'altro non è che non la vuole...la vuole alle condizioni che fin dall'inizio le ha ben specificato...ossia quando c'è e di non fare affidamento su di lui...io penso che se lei accettasse lui la vorrebbe ben volentieri 

Ovviamente non sono stati 18 anni di inferno, altrimenti avrei potuto effettivamente cogliere la palla al balzo :mrgreen:


----------



## Niko74 (22 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non lo darei per scontato.
> Se conosci bene una persona sai anche prevenire le sue mosse, sai come reagisce, sai come è...
> Ma come mai assistiamo a di continuo a fenomeni per cui persone sbroccano e fanno di tutto e di più?
> 
> *Probabilmente tu sai che lei non si sarebbe mai comportata così se non avesse conosciuto sto tizio*...


Prevenire le sue mosse mi pare esagerato...però capire anche senza che parli è possibile.

Per il grassetto è sicuramente come dici. 
Pensa che dice pure che siamo molto simili caratterialmente, sicuri delle nostre idee, inquadrati, dice perfino che mi ci troveri bene....solo che lui riesce a dire le frasi dei baci perugina e io no :rotflio quando li mangio manco le leggo )


----------



## Sterminator (22 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Si, è imbarazzata senza dubbio e in certi momenti lo sono anch'io...
> 
> *L'altro non è che non la vuole...la vuole alle condizioni che fin dall'inizio le ha ben specificato...ossia quando c'è e di non fare affidamento su di lui...io penso che se lei accettasse lui la vorrebbe ben volentieri *
> 
> Ovviamente non sono stati 18 anni di inferno, altrimenti avrei potuto effettivamente cogliere la palla al balzo :mrgreen:


Scusa Nico' pero' te hai sempre sostenuto altro...

SE CAMBIATE LE VERSIONI IN CORSO D'OPERA POI NON SI CAPISCE PIU' UN CAZZO...cribio...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

cioe' che cazzo di scelta dovrebbe fare cosi' tua moglie se da lui sarebbe equiparata ad una bambola gonfiabile?

E' una non scelta, infatti per lui che stia con te o con lui in quel modo che cazzo cambia?

Per te invece, scusami, ma e' conclamato che sei la sua ruota di scorta perche' semplicemnte non ha alternative.

Come si fa a dedicersi di fare un passo del genere che si prevede benissimo sia una stronzata megagalattica se qualcuno non ti aiuta buttandoti fuori di casa a calci in culo?

Boh?

Misteri della neuro...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Scusa Nico' pero' te hai sempre sostenuto altro...
> 
> SE CAMBIATE LE VERSIONI IN CORSO D'OPERA POI NON SI CAPISCE PIU' UN CAZZO...cribio...
> 
> ...


Sai che comincio a dubitare seriamente che tu sia un uomo sposato?
Cioè non è che tua moglie, tua figlia...ecc...ecc...ecc...fanno parte solo dell'entità astratta virtuale...sterminator per caso...
Mah non so...
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (22 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai che comincio a dubitare seriamente che tu sia un uomo sposato?
> Cioè non è che tua moglie, tua figlia...ecc...ecc...ecc...fanno parte solo dell'entità astratta virtuale...sterminator per caso...
> Mah non so...
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> ...


Ma sai invece che ti se' propi un cojone?:mrgreen:

M'hai pure convinto facile facile...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Cos'e' che non t'e' piaciuto il commento sulla non scelta che dovrebbe fare la moglie di Nicola?

Solo un cojone come te se farebbe usa' come un pupazzo sfankulando cio' che di buono *potrebbe* avere in casa...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Pero' nota che ho messo il condizionale, quindi non e' manco la situazione de casa tua.....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma sai invece che ti se' propi un cojone?:mrgreen:
> 
> M'hai pure convinto facile facile...
> 
> ...


No sono molto convinto da come parli di matrimonio, famiglia, vita di coppia ecc..ecc..ecc...che siano cose che tu non hai mai vissuto...ne parli come: Manuali delle giovani marmotte, Istruzione per l'uso, 
E parli molto come un prete.
Questo mi preoccupa.
Se ci hai presi tutti per il culo, bastava dirlo no?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (22 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No sono molto convinto da come parli di matrimonio, famiglia, vita di coppia ecc..ecc..ecc...che siano cose che tu non hai mai vissuto...ne parli come: Manuali delle giovani marmotte, Istruzione per l'uso,
> E parli molto come un prete.
> Questo mi preoccupa.
> Se ci hai presi tutti per il culo, bastava dirlo no?
> ...


Che magari la mia neuro matrimoniale funzioni diversamente dalla tua non te la sfiora la corteccia cerebrale st'idea?

e te faccio gia' un complimento immaginando che almeno possa avere un qualche funzionamento la tua neuro, perche' a dir la verita' l'interno della tua capoccia col tuo unico neurone superstite, me ricorda tanto la pubblicita' dell'acqua Lete....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Che magari la mia neuro matrimoniale funzioni diversamente dalla tua non te la sfiora la corteccia cerebrale st'idea?
> 
> e te faccio gia' un complimento immaginando che almeno possa avere un qualche funzionamento la tua neuro, perche' a dir la verita' l'interno della tua capoccia e del tuo unico neurone superstite, me ricorda tanto la pubblicita' dell'acqua Lete....
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma ehm...
Mi sa che nel mondo reale...ehm
Nessuna neuro matri funzioni come la tua...
Ed è ipotizzabile che la tua sia solo un modello teorico.
L'ideale di perfezione a cui tendono tutti i santi della cristianità.
E vedo bene come ti stai già difendendo a spada tratta.
Di cosa hai paura?
Qui è tutto virtuale no?
QUindi è possibile che tu sia solo un fake colossale.
Ed è stata una battuta di mia moglie...
" Ma dai stupidoto, ma non vedi che è solo uno che si diverte a prendere per il culo tutti quanti, ma da che mondo saltelo fora quelo lì!"
E come sai la mujera...ci vede a lungo no?
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (22 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ehm...
> Mi sa che nel mondo reale...ehm
> Nessuna neuro matri funzioni come la tua...
> Ed è ipotizzabile che la tua sia solo un modello teorico.
> ...


Fino a che sguazzi solo co' quelli che la pensano come te in osteria, sei convinto che siano tutti alcolizzati e ve fate l'autoaiuto..

ce credo che sbrocchi quando trovi uno meno deviato di te perche' per te e' tutto difficile e per stare bene te devi illude d'ave' incontrato Pangloss in persona...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## erab (22 Aprile 2011)

Nico, pensi che potrebbe servire se iniziassi a farti la tua vita?
Bada bene, non stò dicendo di chiudere ma di prendere
tempo per te stesso, una uscita con gli amici, un hobby, una attività
dalla quale lei sia esclusa.
Una serata in cui le dici "esco" e se lei ti chiede dove vai le rispondi 
semplicemente .... "esco".... insomma, provare a metterle dei dubbi.

Giochetto sporco e infantile, lo so, ma vista l' infantilità del suo 
atteggiamento......


----------



## Niko74 (22 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Scusa Nico' pero' te hai sempre sostenuto altro...
> 
> SE CAMBIATE LE VERSIONI IN CORSO D'OPERA POI NON SI CAPISCE PIU' UN CAZZO...cribio...
> 
> ...


Deve capire cos'è l'altro per lei...qui tutti la pensate come me e lei se la si fa ragionare lo capisce pure...però è cotta come una sedicenne....
Quando passerà sta cotta vediamo cosa sono io per lei...se non sono più nulla dovrà andarsene.

Al momento non butto fuori nessuno a calci in culo...secondo me è troppo presto.


----------



## Daniele (22 Aprile 2011)

Niko, altra opzione il tasformarti da suo marito a suo magnaccia, visto che il tizio la vuole usare come puttana di riferimento (sia ben chiaro che non è una puttana, ma è l'uso che il tizio vuole fare). Ok, adesso pigliati di colpo e fatti sempre valere, cioè non far calpestare la tua dignità e poi fa sapere a lei che sarebbe solo una bambola gonfiabile con l'espressone del viso magari meno stupita, ma la sua funzione per l'altro sarebbe quella, ma questo lo dovrai dire molto più avanti.


----------



## Niko74 (22 Aprile 2011)

erab ha detto:


> Nico, pensi che potrebbe servire se iniziassi a farti la tua vita?
> Bada bene, non stò dicendo di chiudere ma di prendere
> tempo per te stesso, una uscita con gli amici, un hobby, una attività
> dalla quale lei sia esclusa.
> ...


Lei dubbi su di me da quel punto di vista non ne può avere...certamente da un paio di settimane (da quando mi ha detto che non ne vuole parlare e io le ho risposto "allora quando sei in comodo vieni un pò tu che mi sono rotto") mi sto dedicando di più ai miei hobby...

I giochetti infantili non fanno per me purtroppo


----------



## contepinceton (22 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Deve capire cos'è l'altro per lei...qui tutti la pensate come me e lei se la si fa ragionare lo capisce pure...però è cotta come una sedicenne....
> Quando passerà sta cotta vediamo cosa sono io per lei...se non sono più nulla dovrà andarsene.
> 
> Al momento non butto fuori nessuno a calci in culo...secondo me è troppo presto.


Fermo questo: non lo capirai mai.
Nessuno è nel cuore di un altro.
Nessuno è nella testa di un altro.
Ti racconto una cosa.
Una volta una mia amica sposata, mi confidò una scappatella.
Io le ruppi le ovaie finchè non mi mostrò con chi.
Dal suo racconto mi ero immaginato una persona tutta differente...e quando mi indicò l'individuo...le dissi...
" Ma figurati se è quello lì', dai andiamo, ma non vedi che sfigato...maddai...mi stai prendendo per il culo!".
Lei si incazzò come una iena.

Vedi per quanto farai, non riuscirai MAI a capire che cosa lei ci ha trovato in questa persona.

Lì decenza vorrebbe: non parliamone...


----------



## Niko74 (22 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fermo questo: non lo capirai mai.
> Nessuno è nel cuore di un altro.
> Nessuno è nella testa di un altro.
> Ti racconto una cosa.
> ...


Mah...a me poco importa capire cosa ci ha trovato in lui eh...(che poi me lo ha pure detto...sempre che sia vero). Io non sono lui...

Non capisco il perché di questa tuo post...io voglio capire, o meglio che lei capisca, cosa prova per ME, non per l'altro


----------



## contepinceton (22 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mah...a me poco importa capire cosa ci ha trovato in lui eh...(che poi me lo ha pure detto...sempre che sia vero). Io non sono lui...
> 
> Non capisco il perché di questa tuo post...io voglio capire, o meglio che lei capisca, cosa prova per ME, non per l'altro


Mi sono riletto...
Come non detto avevo letto...
Devo capire che cosa è l'altro per lei...
Ma in ogni caso...per me attendi gli eventi...
Insomma tu sai bene che per certe persone leggere...ma non l'hai ancora cacciata di casa e ste balle qua, sono tutte boiate immani...da filmeto italian style da fratelli Vanzina.


----------



## Sabina (22 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Deve capire cos'è l'altro per lei...qui tutti la pensate come me e lei se la si fa ragionare lo capisce pure...però è cotta come una sedicenne....
> Quando passerà sta cotta vediamo cosa sono io per lei...se non sono più nulla dovrà andarsene.
> 
> Al momento non butto fuori nessuno a calci in culo...secondo me è troppo presto.


Purtroppo, per esperienza, ha bisogno di sbatterci la testa da sola. Così può restare nel limbo anche per anni, perché l'altro continuerà ad idealizzarlo. L'unico modo che ha di chiarirsi le idee e' stare senza di te, sapere che non sei più a sua disposizione. Come fa a chiarirsi le cose così? Continuerà a desiderare l'altro senza sapere se lo vuole veramente.... e tu così finirai per lasciarla. Se vi separate momentaneamente forse una possibilità di recupero c'è.


----------



## Sterminator (22 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Purtroppo, per esperienza, ha bisogno di sbatterci la testa da sola. Così può restare nel limbo anche per anni, perché l'altro continuerà ad idealizzarlo. L'unico modo che ha di chiarirsi le idee e' stare senza di te, sapere che non sei più a sua disposizione. *Come fa a chiarirsi le cose così?* Continuerà a desiderare l'altro senza sapere se lo vuole veramente.... e tu così finirai per lasciarla. Se vi separate momentaneamente forse una possibilità di recupero c'è.


Cosi' e' troppo difficile....

devi andare piu' tera tera secondo me.....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Niko74 (22 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Purtroppo, per esperienza, ha bisogno di sbatterci la testa da sola. Così può restare nel limbo anche per anni, *perché l'altro continuerà ad idealizzarlo*. L'unico modo che ha di chiarirsi le idee e' stare senza di te, sapere che non sei più a sua disposizione. Come fa a chiarirsi le cose così? Continuerà a desiderare l'altro senza sapere se lo vuole veramente.... e tu così finirai per lasciarla. Se vi separate momentaneamente forse una possibilità di recupero c'è.


No, per anni sono io che non ho intenzione di aspettare 
Per separarsi momentaneamente....lei può fare quello che crede....se vuole andare la porta è li aperta...
Non mi direte che devo pure andarmene io perché lei si "schiarisca le idee"

Ha quasi 40 anni mica 10....mi pare eccessivo doverla sbattere fuori.
Tre settimane fa blaterava di restare un pò soli....poi mammina le ha sbattuto la porta in faccia e allora sta qui a vegetare? Forse dovrei si essere drastico, ma secondo me non è il momento.

Che poi, per il grassetto, ma come si fa a idealizzare uno che ti dice "o cosi o niente" e poi sparisce per settimane  Mah....


----------



## Niko74 (22 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> *Purtroppo, per esperienza, ha bisogno di sbatterci la testa da sola*. Così può restare nel limbo anche per anni, perché l'altro continuerà ad idealizzarlo. L'unico modo che ha di chiarirsi le idee e' stare senza di te, sapere che non sei più a sua disposizione. Come fa a chiarirsi le cose così? Continuerà a desiderare l'altro senza sapere se lo vuole veramente.... e tu così finirai per lasciarla. Se vi separate momentaneamente forse una possibilità di recupero c'è.


Dimenticavo: se non ricordo male la tua esperienza non è proprio uguale, perché se non erro tu non sei stata beccata da tuo marito. 

Se non avessi scoperto (oltretutto davvero molto presto) forse avrebbe potuto avere il tempo di sbatterci la testa da sola e capire meglio...a volte vorrei non aver mai guardato quel maledetto cellulare :incazzato:


----------



## Sterminator (22 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> No, per anni sono io che non ho intenzione di aspettare
> Per separarsi momentaneamente....lei può fare quello che crede....se vuole andare la porta è li aperta...
> Non mi direte che devo pure andarmene io perché lei si "schiarisca le idee"
> 
> ...


MA E' APPUNTO PER QUELLO CHE LEI HA BISOGNO DI STIMOLI ESTERNI OSENO' NON NE ESCE FACILMENTE!

e movete...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

(ci vorrebbe intorno al messaggio un neon lampeggiante...Giuva' c'hai niente sotto mano?)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sabina (22 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Dimenticavo: se non ricordo male la tua esperienza non è proprio uguale, perché se non erro tu non sei stata beccata da tuo marito.
> 
> Se non avessi scoperto (oltretutto davvero molto presto) forse avrebbe potuto avere il tempo di sbatterci la testa da sola e capire meglio...a volte vorrei non aver mai guardato quel maledetto cellulare :incazzato:


Non mi riferivo a quello che sto vivendo ora... ma a cose passate. Non ho detto che tu devi andartene, ma magari puoi convincerla ad andare lei via per un po' se ne ha la possibilità.
Credi che se non l'avessi  scoperta le cose si sarebbero messe meglio? Non puoi sapere come si sarebbero messe. Devi affrontare quello che sta accadendo ora... così e' solo un'attesa... tu attendi lei... lei attende l'altro.... ma l'altro che intenzioni ha?


----------



## Amoremio (22 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> No, per anni sono io che non ho intenzione di aspettare
> Per separarsi momentaneamente....lei può fare quello che crede....se vuole andare la porta è li aperta...
> Non mi direte che devo pure andarmene io perché lei si "schiarisca le idee"
> 
> ...


son tante le persone, uomini e donne, che si "mettono alla prova" con gente così
come se riuscire a cambiarli fosse una prova del proprio valore
e se al fondo c'è questo mettersi alla prova, rinunciare, anche quando si rendono conto che non è quella la persona che si desidera accanto, anche se si contempla un futuro che non si ritiene plausibile o auspicabile, viene percepito come un fallimento insopportabile


----------



## Niko74 (22 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo a quello che sto vivendo ora... ma a cose passate. Non ho detto che tu devi andartene, ma magari puoi convincerla ad andare lei via per un po' se ne ha la possibilità.
> Credi che se non l'avessi scoperta le cose si sarebbero messe meglio? Non puoi sapere come si sarebbero messe. Devi affrontare quello che sta accadendo ora... così e' solo un'attesa... tu attendi lei... lei attende l'altro.... ma l'altro che intenzioni ha?


Beh...lei lo aveva proposto...pensava di andare dalla madre col bambino, ma ha ricevuto il 2 di picche (madre di 75 anni che non tollera una figlia "adultera").
Non se la sente di lasciare il bambino e organizzare il tutto per poterlo tenere con se in questa "pausa" non è cosa semplice per nulla dato che ha solo 4 anni e non può certo portarlo in un motel.

Non ha il coraggio di chiedermi di andarmene però


----------



## Niko74 (22 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> son tante le persone, uomini e donne, che si "mettono alla prova" con gente così
> come se riuscire a cambiarli fosse una prova del proprio valore
> e se al fondo c'è questo mettersi alla prova, rinunciare, anche quando si rendono conto che non è quella la persona che si desidera accanto, anche se si contempla un futuro che non si ritiene plausibile o auspicabile, viene percepito come un fallimento insopportabile


Mah...io sono convinto che le persone non possono cambiare, per lo meno non radicalmente...al massimo possono smussare qualche lato del loro carattere, però sostanzialmente si resta quelli per il resto della vita. 
Secondo me cercare di cambiare una persona è una prova persa in partenza nel 90% dei casi.


----------



## Amoremio (22 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mah...io sono convinto che le persone non possono cambiare, per lo meno non radicalmente...al massimo possono smussare qualche lato del loro carattere, però sostanzialmente si resta quelli per il resto della vita.
> Secondo me cercare di cambiare una persona è una prova persa in partenza nel 90% dei casi.


certo che è così

il problema non è l'immutabilità sostanziale delle persone

ma i mostri e le insicurezze di chi pensa di misurare il proprio valore sulla capacità di cambiare gli altri


----------



## Daniele (22 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Beh...lei lo aveva proposto...pensava di andare dalla madre col bambino, ma ha ricevuto il 2 di picche (madre di 75 anni che non tollera una figlia "adultera").
> Non se la sente di lasciare il bambino e organizzare il tutto per poterlo tenere con se in questa "pausa" non è cosa semplice per nulla dato che ha solo 4 anni e non può certo portarlo in un motel.
> 
> Non ha il coraggio di chiedermi di andarmene però


Una domanda un poco semplice...ma perchè lei deve portarsi con se vostro figlio? E lei che deve chiarirsi le idee, non tu, è lei che deve capire, non tu, tuo figlio deve avere per ora la vita più normale e tra lo stare con un genitore altrove o con l'altro a casa propria...dimmi cosa è più accettabile.
Tua moglie si può permettere un mesetto in un Hotel di infima categoria? Se si falle presente che esistono codesti luoghi per poter soggornare un poco.
Grande la madre di lei che ha deciso con dignità di non aiutare una figlia del genere.


----------



## chiccavs (22 Aprile 2011)

erab ha detto:


> Nico, pensi che potrebbe servire se iniziassi a farti la tua vita?
> Bada bene, non stò dicendo di chiudere ma di prendere
> tempo per te stesso, una uscita con gli amici, un hobby, una attività
> dalla quale lei sia esclusa.
> ...


quoto , se hai la possibilita' di farlo esci svagati serve non fare un torto a lei ma del bene a te per uscire da tutte le paranoie che ti fai stando a casa...io vorrei ma non posso i bimbi troppo piccoli e dovrei comunque fare tipo "cenerentola"...ma te vai dai retta


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> son tante le persone, uomini e donne, che si "mettono alla prova" con gente così
> come se riuscire a cambiarli fosse una prova del proprio valore
> e se al fondo c'è questo mettersi alla prova, rinunciare, anche quando si rendono conto che non è quella la persona che si desidera accanto, anche se si contempla un futuro che non si ritiene plausibile o auspicabile, viene percepito come un fallimento insopportabile


Se questo fosse il caso della moglie di Niko, è plausibile che lei si trovi nella prima fase, in cui ha ancora bisogno di un "oggetto" su cui provarsi.

Sente che quella persona le è indispensabile proprio perchè  ha dato l'avvio a un processo di cambiamento e le ha fatto capire che la sua vita non era come la voleva.

E' una fase.
Purtroppo si è fatta scoprire proprio in questo delicato momento e questo posticiperà l'avvento della seconda fase, quella in cui maturerà la consapevolezza  che il tipo è stato solo un mezzo, e come tale esaurirà la sua funzione.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Se questo fosse il caso della moglie di Niko, è plausibile che lei si trovi nella prima fase, in cui ha ancora bisogno di un "oggetto" su cui provarsi.
> 
> Sente che quella persona le è indispensabile proprio perchè  ha dato l'avvio a un processo di cambiamento e le ha fatto capire che la sua vita non era come la voleva.
> 
> ...


Bellissimo Chiara!:up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> MA E' APPUNTO PER QUELLO CHE LEI HA BISOGNO DI STIMOLI ESTERNI OSENO' NON NE ESCE FACILMENTE!
> 
> e movete...
> 
> ...


Ma ciò è perfettamente evidente agli occhi di suo marito e evidente anche a molti che ci sono passati.
Quello che (forse) ti sfugge, è che in questo genere di situazioni, il marito è l'ultima persona della terra che può fungere da stimolo esterno.
Sono finiti i tempi in cui si tiene buona una donna con due ceffoni nel muso e le si dice, tu adesso te ne stai qui buonina perchè è tuo dovere startene qui, perchè mi hai sposato. Sono finiti. ( Magari non a casa tua però).
Ora sto stimolo esterno può arrivare magari solo da un'amica che le parla.
Se il marito inizia a farle la guerra, otterrà solo di farla ancora più attaccata a quell'altro.
Poi, ohi, Nick è suo marito no? Saprà ben lui con chi ha a che fare no?
Del resto è lei che ad un certo punto della vita si è trovata a fare i conti con un certo tipo di situazione eh?
Nick, può solo scegliere se vuole ancora o meno lei a suo fianco...ma non è certo suo dovere strapparla dalle sgrinfie di un altro.
Ma sono cose che può capire solo chi ci passa eh?


----------



## Niko74 (23 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Una domanda un poco semplice...ma perchè lei deve portarsi con se vostro figlio? E lei che deve chiarirsi le idee, non tu, è lei che deve capire, non tu, tuo figlio deve avere per ora la vita più normale e tra lo stare con un genitore altrove o con l'altro a casa propria...dimmi cosa è più accettabile.
> Tua moglie si può permettere un mesetto in un Hotel di infima categoria? Se si falle presente che esistono codesti luoghi per poter soggornare un poco.
> Grande la madre di lei che ha deciso con dignità di non aiutare una figlia del genere.


Guarda...ne abbiamo parlato un paio di settimane fa e io le ho detto che non ho certo problemi a tenere il bambino.
Lei.....ci deve pensare...anche a questo (tanto per cambiare )

Per permetterselo l'hotel di infima categoria non c'è problema visto che lavora...poi non andrà in ferie quest'estate, maaaa...chissenefrega


----------



## Niko74 (23 Aprile 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Se questo fosse il caso della moglie di Niko, è plausibile che lei si trovi nella prima fase, in cui ha ancora bisogno di un "oggetto" su cui provarsi.
> 
> Sente che quella persona le è indispensabile proprio perchè  ha dato l'avvio a un processo di cambiamento e le ha fatto capire che la sua vita non era come la voleva.
> 
> ...


Eeehh...questo è un dubbio che mi assilla...quello di aver "interrotto" tutto troppo presto. Non che me ne penta perché dopo che scopri una cosa del genere non è che puoi lasciar fare per renderla consapevole. 
Però il dubbio resta.

Per il processo di cambiamento, come detto sopra...secondo me le persone non cambiano, almeno nella loro impostazione di base. Al massimo smussano qualche angolo del loro carattere per adeguarsi all'altro ma la loro struttura rimane quella.


----------



## Daniele (23 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Guarda...ne abbiamo parlato un paio di settimane fa e io le ho detto che non ho certo problemi a tenere il bambino.
> Lei.....ci deve pensare...anche a questo (tanto per cambiare )
> 
> Per permetterselo l'hotel di infima categoria non c'è problema visto che lavora...poi non andrà in ferie quest'estate, maaaa...chissenefrega


Lei ci deve pensare?? Ma siamo pazzi??? Ma dille come vivi qquesta cosa, dille che ti fa male ogni secondo in cui vive questa follia  e che non è vivibile una cosa del genere. Lei deve pensare e farlo lontano da  questa vita, perchè fino a che starà li non penserà a nulla ma farà in modo di rimandare le decisioni (Come fanno tutti).


----------



## Sterminator (23 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ciò è perfettamente evidente agli occhi di suo marito e evidente anche a molti che ci sono passati.
> Quello che (forse) ti sfugge, è che in questo genere di situazioni, il marito è l'ultima persona della terra che può fungere da stimolo esterno.
> Sono finiti i tempi in cui si tiene buona una donna con due ceffoni nel muso e le si dice, tu adesso te ne stai qui buonina perchè è tuo dovere startene qui, perchè mi hai sposato. Sono finiti. ( Magari non a casa tua però).
> Ora sto stimolo esterno può arrivare magari solo da un'amica che le parla.
> ...


E se non c'e' n'amica che lei reputi autorevole, si sparano nei coglioni tutti e due?

Ti sfugge che manco quella santa donna della madre, per la quale mi autotasserei per farle un monumento...:mrgreen:.. per ora le ha fatto aprire gli occhi....

Te da fallito sarai abituato a far risolvere i problemi sempre agli altri e percio' dai consigli da fallito....

quella se non se ne sta da sola a "riflettere" in condizioni disagevoli, non a pascere, non conclude un cazzo e Nicola ce fa le ragnatele nell'attesa...

e' troppo accomodante, deve crearle dei problemi che la scuotano...scassarle la uallera...sbatacchiarle la neuro...

Nico' damme er nummero, ce parlo io...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Niko74 (23 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E se non c'e' n'amica che lei reputi autorevole, si sparano nei coglioni tutti e due?
> 
> Ti sfugge che manco quella santa donna della madre, per la quale mi autotasserei per farle un monumento...:mrgreen:.. per ora le ha fatto aprire gli occhi....
> 
> ...


Beh...comunque non sono nemmeno 2 mesi eh  Sembra che siano passati anni a sentire voi. 
Secondo te per decidere se salvare una storia di 18 anni, matrimonio e famiglia bisogna impiegarci 2 giorni 

Non ti preoccupare che riflette pure qui...e se comunque vorrà stare sola del tutto a "pensare" lo potrà fare


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Beh...comunque non sono nemmeno 2 mesi eh  Sembra che siano passati anni a sentire voi.
> Secondo te per decidere se salvare una storia di 18 anni, matrimonio e famiglia bisogna impiegarci 2 giorni
> 
> Non ti preoccupare che riflette pure qui...e se comunque vorrà stare sola del tutto a "pensare" lo potrà fare


Maddai non capisci?
Lui si sente immune da certe cose...no?
Vorrei vederlo al tuo posto...
Facile parlare no?
Bisogna passarci...
Io comunque al tuo posto sento che farei come dici tu, e non come dice lui...


----------



## Niko74 (23 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Maddai non capisci?
> Lui si sente immune da certe cose...no?
> Vorrei vederlo al tuo posto...
> Facile parlare no?
> ...


Anche perché oltretutto io sono sempre stato uno abbastanza categorico e sempre convinto che in casi di tradimento l'avrei sbattuta fuori...e invece...eccomi qua.

Chissa, forse lo farò più avanti, ma prima devo capire chi ho di fronte e se anche lei vuole ripartire....se invece veramente passeranno i mesi senza che lei voglia chiarire la sua posizione...allora magari la esorterò a "pensare" altrove.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Anche perché oltretutto io sono sempre stato uno abbastanza categorico e sempre convinto che in casi di tradimento l'avrei sbattuta fuori...e invece...eccomi qua.
> 
> Chissa, forse lo farò più avanti, ma prima devo capire chi ho di fronte e se anche lei vuole ripartire....se invece veramente passeranno i mesi senza che lei voglia chiarire la sua posizione...allora magari la esorterò a "pensare" altrove.


Beh fai una cosa no?
Stabilisci dentro di te un limite fino a quale lei si può spingere no?
Uno può anche dirsi vediamo fino a che punto arriva eh?
Scommetti che facendo così, magari poi ti tocca perfino rincuorarla perchè fa la lacrimuccia, perchè è stata scaricata dall'amante?

Per le altre cose, penso che la Matra ti può aprire gli occhi su molte cose...forse quello di tua moglie è un percorso di crescita eh? Per quanto imbarazzante e strambo...

Mia moglie con l'amante agì con principio di negazione: Disse per me lei non esiste, me ne frego, e vediamo come va a finire.


----------



## Daniele (23 Aprile 2011)

Potresti farle sapere anche che ti sei posto un limite di sopportazione ma che ovviamente non la renderai partecipe di questo count down. A volte porsi degli obblighi rende l'aspettare meno lungo e meno insicuro, no?


----------



## Niko74 (24 Aprile 2011)

Ma si...è quello che sto facendo in fin dei conti...io già so che se persiste questa situazione non è che tra un anno sto ancora ad attendere 

Diciamo che non mi sono messo il "countdown" nel senso che "se entro la tale data non hai deciso ti sbatto fuori" però dentro di me una mia idea ce l'ho :up:


----------



## Eliade (25 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Deve capire cos'è l'altro per lei...qui tutti la pensate come me e lei se la si fa ragionare lo capisce pure...però è cotta come una sedicenne....
> *Quando passerà sta cotta vediamo cosa sono io per lei.*..se non sono più nulla dovrà andarsene.
> 
> Al momento non butto fuori nessuno a calci in culo...secondo me è troppo presto.


Credi che sotto la cotta tu possa essere ancora qualcosa per lei?


----------



## Sabina (25 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Beh...lei lo aveva proposto...pensava di andare dalla madre col bambino, ma ha ricevuto il 2 di picche (madre di 75 anni che non tollera una figlia "adultera").
> Non se la sente di lasciare il bambino e organizzare il tutto per poterlo tenere con se in questa "pausa" non è cosa semplice per nulla dato che ha solo 4 anni e non può certo portarlo in un motel.
> 
> Non ha il coraggio di chiedermi di andarmene però





Eliade ha detto:


> Credi che sotto la cotta tu possa essere ancora qualcosa per lei?


Io credo che tra marito e moglie si crei un legame molto forte di cui non ci si rende conto fino in fondo quando ci si trova in una situazione simile a quella che sta passando la moglie di Niko. Per questo il distacco può aiutare. Capisco come questo non sia sempre possibile nel reale.
Emblematica per me e' stata la visione del film "Scene di un matrimonio" di Bergman, che consiglio anche a Niko e che e' stata consigliata anche a me da una persona qui dentro


----------



## Eliade (25 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> *Io credo che tra marito e moglie si crei un legame molto forte* di cui non ci si rende conto fino in fondo quando ci si trova in una situazione simile a quella che sta passando la moglie di Niko. Per questo il distacco può aiutare. Capisco come questo non sia sempre possibile nel reale.
> Emblematica per me e' stata la visione del film "Scene di un matrimonio" di Bergman, che consiglio anche a Niko e che e' stata consigliata anche a me da una persona qui dentro


E cosa ti fa credere che sia questo legame a tenerla in casa e non il fatto che l'altro non le dia una sicurezza vera per il futuro?


----------



## Sabina (25 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> E cosa ti fa credere che sia questo legame a tenerla in casa e non il fatto che l'altro non le dia una sicurezza vera per il futuro?


No, mi hai frainteso, anzi mi sono spiegata male. Lei ora non e' in grado di sentirlo quel legame e non e' per questo motivo che resta li'. Anzi, ti dirò che secondo me ora sta ancora a casa per il motivo che dici tu. Il legame che c'è con Niko potrà comprenderlo solo col tempo, quando l'innamoramento si placherà. Ma io preferirei un innamoramento vissuto ma finito male che un innamoramento non vissuto e idealizzato o rimpianto. Con il secondo non c'è competizione... c'è il rischio che l'altro resti sempre li' sul suo piedistallo.


----------



## Eliade (25 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> No, mi hai frainteso, anzi mi sono spiegata male. Lei ora non e' in grado di sentirlo quel legame e non e' per questo motivo che resta li'. Anzi, ti dirò che secondo me ora sta ancora a casa per il motivo che dici tu. Il legame che c'è con Niko potrà comprenderlo solo col tempo, quando l'innamoramento si placherà. Ma io preferirei un innamoramento vissuto ma finito male che un innamoramento non vissuto e idealizzato o rimpianto. Con il secondo non c'è competizione... c'è il rischio che l'altro resti sempre li' sul suo piedistallo.


Ahh, in questo caso ti quoto.
Però penso che tra la distanza che separa il comprendere tale legame e il ripiegare (anche inconsapevolmente) verso qualcosa di più sicuro (oppure il vedere tale legame con il migliore in virtù della scottatura con l'altro, sia molto breve e difficile da comprendere.


----------



## Sabina (25 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ahh, in questo caso ti quoto.
> Però penso che tra la distanza che separa il comprendere tale legame e il ripiegare (anche inconsapevolmente) verso qualcosa di più sicuro (oppure il vedere tale legame con il migliore in virtù della scottatura con l'altro, sia molto breve e difficile da comprendere.


Il ripiego e' bruttissimo per entrambi gli elementi di una coppia.


----------



## Niko74 (25 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Credi che sotto la cotta tu possa essere ancora qualcosa per lei?


Mah...se dovessi giudicare da quello che vedo direi proprio di no...diciamo che lo spero...anche se empre di meno più passa il tempo...


----------



## Niko74 (25 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> E cosa ti fa credere che sia questo legame a tenerla in casa e non il fatto che l'altro non le dia una sicurezza vera per il futuro?


Ecco vedi...il fatto che l'altro non le dia sicurezza le è già ben chiaro dato che lui stesso glielo ha ben specificato come condizione base...il punto è che io non riuscirei a stare assieme a qualcuno per un fatto di "sicurezza e stabilità".
Secondo me non lo sa manco lei perché sta ancora con me :rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (25 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Secondo me non lo sa manco lei perché sta ancora con me :rotfl:


Perchè è facile. Brutto da sentirsi dire, ma non inverosimile.


----------



## MK (25 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sono finiti i tempi in cui si tiene buona una donna con due ceffoni nel muso e le si dice, tu adesso te ne stai qui buonina perchè è tuo dovere startene qui, perchè mi hai sposato. Sono finiti.


E quando sarebbero iniziati questi tempi?


----------



## Daniele (25 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> E quando sarebbero iniziati questi tempi?


Nelle fantasie del conte.


----------



## Diletta (26 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> E quando sarebbero iniziati questi tempi?



...eccome se c'erano questi tempi, basti pensare a quando non c'era ancora il divorzio e a quando la donna non poteva vantare una sua indipendenza economica! Quanti drammi si consumavano all'interno di quelle mura domestiche!


----------



## Diletta (26 Aprile 2011)

*x NIKO*


Niko, ho bisogno di chiederti una cosa perchè mi è sfuggito questo particolare e non posso rileggere tutto quanto, quindi faccio prima a chiedertela: ma tua moglie si vede sempre con il tipo? O forse sono colleghi di lavoro...scusa la confusione, ma mi sono persa...


----------



## Niko74 (26 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> *x NIKO*
> 
> 
> Niko, ho bisogno di chiederti una cosa perchè mi è sfuggito questo particolare e non posso rileggere tutto quanto, quindi faccio prima a chiedertela: ma tua moglie si vede sempre con il tipo? O forse sono colleghi di lavoro...scusa la confusione, ma mi sono persa...


Allora: il tipo è una sorta di responsabile che gestisce punti vendita in 3 regioni, quindi possono vedersi nell'ambito lavorativo, ma saltuariamente. Insomma non sono colleghi che stanno fianco a fianco 8 ore al giorno. 
Comunque ora non si vedono e non si sentono...lui ha tagliato i ponti (per farla decidere meglio dice lui ) e non le risponde manco agli sms...che lei ogni tanto prova a mandare ancora...


----------



## Kid (26 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> prova a mandare ancora...



Ussignur.... :unhappy:


----------



## Niko74 (26 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ussignur.... :unhappy:


La vedi male eh ....pure io...


----------



## Kid (26 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> La vedi male eh ....pure io...



Guarda, già io sono uno che farebbe volentieri un falò con tutti i cellulari del mondo, poi mi viene da pensare ai messaggini tra amanti, che sono di una tristezza, ma di una tristezza.... ricordo i miei, non aggiungo altro.

Comunque permettimi di dirti che lei, oltre ad essere estremamente indecisa ed insicura (come tutti i fedifraghi) ha pure una bella faccia tosta.

Non ti preoccupare, mia moglie non era meglio.


----------



## Tubarao (26 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> La vedi male eh ....pure io...


Tranquillo Niko, come ho detto in un altro thread...potrebbe sempre piovere :up:

Per come stai gestendo la cosa, e per quello che può valere, hai tutta la mia ammirazione...veramente.


----------



## Niko74 (26 Aprile 2011)

Ieri siamo pure andati ad una comunione di un suo parente....c'erano tutti i suoi, che sapevano, e sua madre che ci voleva vedere come una bella famigliola felice :unhappy:
Allucinante....in pratica si fingeva che nulla fosse successo....tutto continua come prima....poi dopo la quinta volta che sua madre mi ha chiesto: "e allora quand'è che facciamo una bella sorellina ad xxxxxx" l'ho disintegrata con un secco "Secondo lei con chi dovrei farla questa sorellina?.....direi che non è proprio il caso eh".

E' sceso il gelo per....5 secondi....e poi tutti di nuovo felici come se nulla fosse 

Alla fine hanno lo stesso modo di ragionare di mia moglie....si fa finta di nulla e si tira avanti 
Si fa finta di nulla ovviamente di fronte agli altri....poi in casa a stento mi parla...


----------



## Blondiee (26 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ieri siamo pure andati ad una comunione di un suo parente....c'erano tutti i suoi, che sapevano, e sua madre che ci voleva vedere come una bella famigliola felice :unhappy:
> Allucinante....in pratica si fingeva che nulla fosse successo....tutto continua come prima....poi dopo la quinta volta che sua madre mi ha chiesto: "e allora quand'è che facciamo una bella sorellina ad xxxxxx" l'ho disintegrata con un secco "Secondo lei con chi dovrei farla questa sorellina?.....direi che non è proprio il caso eh".
> 
> E' sceso il gelo per....5 secondi....e poi tutti di nuovo felici come se nulla fosse
> ...


E' abbastanza tipico, purtroppo :incazzato:
poi figurati...eri a una comunione circondato da parenti di lei...è "normale" che la sostengano....anche se si comporta male...:unhappy:


----------



## Kid (26 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ieri siamo pure andati ad una comunione di un suo parente....c'erano tutti i suoi, che sapevano, e sua madre che ci voleva vedere come una bella famigliola felice :unhappy:
> Allucinante....in pratica si fingeva che nulla fosse successo....tutto continua come prima....poi dopo la quinta volta che sua madre mi ha chiesto: "e allora quand'è che facciamo una bella sorellina ad xxxxxx" l'ho disintegrata con un secco "Secondo lei con chi dovrei farla questa sorellina?.....direi che non è proprio il caso eh".
> 
> E' sceso il gelo per....5 secondi....e poi tutti di nuovo felici come se nulla fosse
> ...


Guarda se ci tieni davvero a lei, nonostante il mi oastio nei confronti dell'ipocrisia... approfitta di queste situazioni, falle sentire cosa significa "famiglia". Anche se ti verrebbe voglia di fanculizzare il mondo, asseconda suoceri, zii e parenti su queste cose.


----------



## Blondiee (26 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Guarda se ci tieni davvero a lei, nonostante il mi oastio nei confronti dell'ipocrisia... approfitta di queste situazioni, falle sentire cosa significa "famiglia". Anche se ti verrebbe voglia di fanculizzare il mondo, asseconda suoceri, zii e parenti su queste cose.


Non ci avevo mai pensato! mi sembra un'ottima idea


----------



## Kid (26 Aprile 2011)

Blondie ha detto:


> Non ci avevo mai pensato! mi sembra un'ottima idea


Ci son passato pure io eh, con i genitori di lei (soprattuto la madre) che faceva di tutto per farci sentire una famiglia.

Lì per lì è stata una cosa quasi insopportabile, ma mi sono reso conto poi che era fatto a fin di bene.


----------



## Niko74 (26 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ci son passato pure io eh, con i genitori di lei (soprattuto la madre) che faceva di tutto per farci sentire una famiglia.
> 
> *Lì per lì è stata una cosa quasi insopportabile*, ma mi sono reso conto poi che era fatto a fin di bene.


Ecco...io per ora sono in questa fase però


----------



## Sterminator (26 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tranquillo Niko, come ho detto in un altro thread...potrebbe sempre piovere :up:
> 
> Per come stai gestendo la cosa, e per quello che può valere, hai tutta la mia ammirazione...veramente.


Io tanta gestione sua non la vedo...

sara' che so' miope?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (26 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ecco...io per ora sono in questa fase però


Per me era peggio condividere il letto con mia moglie.


----------



## Niko74 (26 Aprile 2011)

Blondie ha detto:


> E' abbastanza tipico, purtroppo :incazzato:
> poi figurati...eri a una comunione circondato da parenti di lei...è "normale" che la sostengano....anche se si comporta male...:unhappy:


Maahhh...io non sono convinto che lei voglia essere "sostenuta" a mantenere in piedi la famiglia...non sta facendo nulla per questo....


----------



## Kid (26 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Maahhh...io non sono convinto che lei voglia essere "sostenuta" a mantenere in piedi la famiglia...non sta facendo nulla per questo....



Su questo non ti dò torto, l'impressione è quella. Ma provaci, in fondo ti costerà meno di quanto tu non abbia già perso, non credi?


----------



## Tubarao (26 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Io tanta gestione sua non la vedo...
> 
> sara' che so' miope?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Ammazza, come non la vedi ? Che deve fare di più stò povero cristiano ? Aaah già due o tre legnate sul groppone come insegna la vecchia scuola


----------



## Niko74 (26 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Per me era peggio condividere il letto con mia moglie.


Ah beh...e che ci vuole 
Ci si butta, lei manco ti parla e fa finta di dormire subito....e siamo a posto no 

Altre cose a letto non se ne fanno da 4 mesi ormai


----------



## Sterminator (26 Aprile 2011)

Blondie ha detto:


> E' abbastanza tipico, purtroppo :incazzato:
> poi figurati...eri a una comunione circondato da parenti di lei...è "normale" che la sostengano....anche se si comporta male...:unhappy:


Ma i cognati&c cosa dovrebbero fare?

Intervenire in questi casi lo trovo sempre inutile perche' uno nun se schioda di un millimetro nonostante centomila persone avvertano che sta sopraggiungendo il treno....

io non lo faccio mai ed in famiglia di mia moglie so' gia' due a cui gli e' partita la brocca ed il secondo e' un coglionazzo matricolato, essendosi messo da 50enne con una romena di 20 che lo ha gia' quasi prosciugato....

che pirlone..

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (26 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Guarda se ci tieni davvero a lei, nonostante il mi oastio nei confronti dell'ipocrisia... *approfitta di queste situazioni, falle sentire cosa significa "famiglia"*. Anche se ti verrebbe voglia di fanculizzare il mondo, asseconda suoceri, zii e parenti su queste cose.


Io però non sono d'accordo, non credo sia in discussione la famiglia inteso loro-genitori e figli (anche se mi sembra di ricordare che niko abbia scritto che lei li sta un po' trascurando)...è !in discussione! loro-coppia.


Comunque fantastica risposta Niko!!! :up:


----------



## Sterminator (26 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ammazza, come non la vedi ? Che deve fare di più stò povero cristiano ? Aaah già due o tre legnate sul groppone come insegna la vecchia scuola


A parte che le sberle, azzeccatissime, erano piu' a botta calda che non a scoppio ritardato, pero' ripeto il fatto che non lo vedo gestire la cosa ma piuttosto subirla visto che ha detto che la moglie aveva deciso di andarsene dalla madre ma e' tornata sui suoi passi perche' perfino lei l'ha sfanculata...

mo' aspetta buonino buonino che lei decide anche per lui e bonanotte...

quanta gestione...


----------



## Amoremio (26 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Maahhh...io non sono convinto che lei voglia essere "sostenuta" a mantenere in piedi la famiglia...non sta facendo nulla per questo....


è una cosa molto brutta
ma potrebbe essere dovuta all'effetto di sensi di colpa
lo so che è contorto
ma capita


----------



## Amoremio (26 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> A parte che le sberle, azzeccatissime, erano piu' a botta calda che non a scoppio ritardato, pero' ripeto il fatto che non lo vedo gestire la cosa ma piuttosto subirla visto che ha detto che la moglie aveva deciso di andarsene dalla madre ma e' tornata sui suoi passi perche' perfino lei l'ha sfanculata...
> 
> mo' aspetta buonino buonino che lei decide anche per lui e bonanotte...
> 
> quanta gestione...


secondo me hai torto

ciò non significa che le cose vadano per forza a buon fine
ma secondo me niko la sta gestendo nell'unica maniera possibile
che tra l'altro è assai dura


----------



## Kid (26 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io però non sono d'accordo, non credo sia in discussione la famiglia inteso loro-genitori e figli (anche se mi sembra di ricordare che niko abbia scritto che lei li sta un po' trascurando)...è !in discussione! loro-coppia.
> 
> 
> Comunque fantastica risposta Niko!!! :up:



Il mio era solo un modo per tentare di recuperare lei, che già si è giocata la lucidità mentale con l'amante, se non la fai sentire parte della famiglia.... chi glie lo fa fare di farne parte?


----------



## Sabina (26 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Allora: il tipo è una sorta di responsabile che gestisce punti vendita in 3 regioni, quindi possono vedersi nell'ambito lavorativo, ma saltuariamente. Insomma non sono colleghi che stanno fianco a fianco 8 ore al giorno.
> Comunque ora non si vedono e non si sentono...lui ha tagliato i ponti (per farla decidere meglio dice lui ) e non le risponde manco agli sms...che lei ogni tanto prova a mandare ancora...


Scusa, non ho capito bene. Lui ha tagliato i ponti per lasciarla decidere: ma se lei si separa e' disponibile a frequentarla allora?


----------



## Sterminator (26 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> secondo me hai torto
> 
> ciò non significa che le cose vadano per forza a buon fine
> ma secondo me niko la sta gestendo nell'unica maniera possibile
> che tra l'altro è assai dura


Scusa tuo marito non e' andato fuori a riflettere per un tot di tempo?magari buttato fuori da te...

Per me e' solo stando fuori che ci si chiarisce meglio le idee...

se dopo lo sfregio, complice la separazione, proviamo ancora qualcosa per qualcuno oppure no...

stando sotto lo stesso tetto, a parte l'imbarazzo schifoso, io finirei solo a litigare in continuazione ed a farla sentire una zoccola dalla mattina alla sera...


----------



## Niko74 (26 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> A parte che le sberle, azzeccatissime, erano piu' a botta calda che non a scoppio ritardato, pero' ripeto il fatto che non lo vedo gestire la cosa ma piuttosto subirla visto che ha detto che la moglie aveva deciso di andarsene dalla madre ma e' tornata sui suoi passi perche' perfino lei l'ha sfanculata...
> 
> *mo' aspetta buonino buonino che lei decide anche per lui e bonanotte...
> 
> quanta gestione* ...


Eeehhh...tu si che hai capiuto tutto :up:

Io sto aspettando che lei decida PER LEI...io per me ho già deciso...e senza bisogno di dare legnate, cacciare di casa, levare figli.... 

Poi quando capitera a te mi racconti come la gestisci tu la cosa :mexican:


----------



## Sabina (26 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Guarda, già io sono uno che farebbe volentieri un falò con tutti i cellulari del mondo, poi mi viene da pensare ai messaggini tra amanti, che sono di una tristezza, ma di una tristezza.... ricordo i miei, non aggiungo altro.
> 
> Comunque permettimi di dirti che lei, oltre ad essere estremamente indecisa ed insicura (come tutti i fedifraghi) ha pure una bella faccia tosta.
> 
> Non ti preoccupare, mia moglie non era meglio.


Kid... quanta amarezza! Perciò pensi che l'amore sia una gran buffonata?


----------



## Blondiee (26 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Maahhh...io non sono convinto che lei voglia essere "sostenuta" a mantenere in piedi la famiglia...non sta facendo nulla per questo....


 
lei no, ma i parenti vogliono il quadretto felice, come se nulla fosse accaduto


----------



## Niko74 (26 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Scusa, non ho capito bene. Lui ha tagliato i ponti per lasciarla decidere: ma se lei si separa e' disponibile *a frequentarla allora*?


A frequentarla nel senso di divertirsi fin che si può penso proprio di si...lui mica è sposato.
Però le ha sempre detto di non farsi progetti che lo comprendessero....lui ci può essere come no...prendere o lasciare...

voglio proprio vedere quando si ritrova il "pacco completo" moglie più figlio se ha cosi tanta voglia di divertirsi il tipo


----------



## Sterminator (26 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Eeehhh...tu si che hai capiuto tutto :up:
> 
> Io sto aspettando che lei decida PER LEI...io per me ho già deciso...e senza bisogno di dare legnate, cacciare di casa, levare figli....
> 
> Poi quando capitera a te mi racconti come la gestisci tu la cosa :mexican:


Ma la decisione di andarsene chi 'ha presa?Lei o tu?

A te stava bene o no?

Non c'e' solo la casa della madre Niko'....

Per me sarebbe la decisione migliore visto che non e' incorporato che vi lasciate.......


----------



## Blondiee (26 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma i cognati&c cosa dovrebbero fare?
> 
> Intervenire in questi casi lo trovo sempre inutile perche' uno nun se schioda di un millimetro nonostante centomila persone avvertano che sta sopraggiungendo il treno....
> 
> ...


vabbè...ma magari potrebbero evitare uscite felici tipo :"quando fai la sorellina alla bambina"


----------



## Sterminator (26 Aprile 2011)

Blondie ha detto:


> lei no, ma i parenti vogliono il quadretto felice, come se nulla fosse accaduto


E che dovrebbero fare, parteggiare per uno e per l'altra ed aizzare gli animi?

boh?


----------



## Amoremio (26 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *Scusa tuo marito non e' andato fuori a riflettere per un tot di tempo?magari buttato fuori da te...*
> 
> Per me e' solo stando fuori che ci si chiarisce meglio le idee...
> 
> ...


no
pensò di farlo, all'inizio,
e, in un secondo momento, poi pensai io che fosse meglio 
ma non successe


----------



## Sterminator (26 Aprile 2011)

Blondie ha detto:


> vabbè...ma magari potrebbero evitare uscite felici tipo :"quando fai la sorellina alla bambina"


L'ha detto la suocera....:mrgreen:

per me quella suocera li' ha la licenza di dire cio' che vuole...

(ha buttato fuori la figlia che pensava di svernare li' da lei)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (26 Aprile 2011)

Blondie ha detto:


> vabbè...ma magari potrebbero evitare uscite felici tipo :"quando fai la sorellina alla bambina"


infatti


----------



## Kid (26 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Kid... quanta amarezza! Perciò pensi che l'amore sia una gran buffonata?


In generale ho rivalutato l'amore... ci credo ancora sia chiaro, ma con disincanto. Di sicuro non gli dò più la stessa importanza che gli davo una volta. Parlo naturalmente di amore tra uomo e donna.

Ma l'amore tra amanti... no non esiste dai. E' solo una forte emozione, trainata dall'irresistibile forza della riscoperta passione. La penso così perchè ci sono passato eh... lo so anch'io che viverlo da dentro è una cosa incredibile. Ma una volta fuori dici: che coglione che ero!


----------



## Sabina (26 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> A frequentarla nel senso di divertirsi fin che si può penso proprio di si...lui mica è sposato.
> Però le ha sempre detto di non farsi progetti che lo comprendessero....lui ci può essere come no...prendere o lasciare...
> 
> voglio proprio vedere quando si ritrova il "pacco completo" moglie più figlio se ha cosi tanta voglia di divertirsi il tipo


Allora lei non ha molte alternative. Lui non prova quello che prova lei... punto. Come può fare castelli in aria se lui e' stato così chiaro?? Capisco che può capitare di innamorarsi, ma buttare via una famiglia per un'avventura non lo capisco. E' bello stare assieme se si e' ricambiati...
A meno che l'altro non si sia sbilanciato a farle sentire che c'è qualcosa di più da parte sua....come può anche solo pensare che una donna lasci la famiglia per una storiella?


----------



## Sterminator (26 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> no
> pensò di farlo, all'inizio,
> e, in un secondo momento, *poi pensai io che fosse meglio*
> ma non successe


Infatti e' sempre meglio, pero' poi dipende anche se uno e' collaborativo o meno.

Non credo che vegetasse scaricando tutto addosso a te e continuando a farsi i cazzi suoi...

quindi per me e' diverso il tuo caso mentre qua il pentimento nun se vede manco col binocolo...


----------



## Sterminator (26 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Allora lei non ha molte alternative. Lui non prova quello che prova lei... punto. Come può fare castelli in aria se lui e' stato così chiaro?? Capisco che può capitare di innamorarsi, ma buttare via una famiglia per un'avventura non lo capisco. E' bello stare assieme se si e' ricambiati...
> A meno che l'altro non si sia sbilanciato a farle sentire che c'è qualcosa di più da parte sua....come può anche solo pensare che una donna lasci la famiglia per una storiella?


Complimenti, dopo ben 57 pagine ce semo arrivati...anche se tutto cio' era scritto fin dalla prima...:mrgreen:

comunque in questo film secondo te chi sono gli attori protagonisti e chi gli spettatori?


----------



## Amoremio (26 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Infatti e' sempre meglio, pero' poi dipende anche se uno e' collaborativo o meno.
> 
> *Non credo che vegetasse scaricando tutto addosso a te e continuando a farsi i cazzi suoi...*
> 
> quindi per me e' diverso il tuo caso mentre qua il pentimento nun se vede manco col binocolo...


fu molto diverso per forma e intenzioni

ma nella sostanza e/o nella mia percezione non lo fu poi così tanto

ci mise alcuni mesi per comunicarmi cosa avesse deciso di fare e perchè
anche se precisò che già sapeva da un po' che quella era la sua scelta, ma aveva aspettato nel timore di comunicarmi una decisione avventata che mi avrebbe potuto far soffrire ancora di più
ma anche dopo ci volle ben più di un anno perchè le quotidiane follie dalla str... venissero relegate a rumore di fondo

a prescindere dal tradito
il tradimento ha un costo per il traditore
e va pagato interamente

credo che più la "gestione" del tradito è corretta, nel senso di leale 
più il traditore si ritrova a far i conti con sè stesso
(d'altronde se non è corretta, il traditore potrebbe trovare nella fuga l'utile scusa per non far quei conti)

non so se sono stata abbastanza chiara
sono pensieri che mi veleggiano in testa


----------



## Amoremio (26 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Allora lei non ha molte alternative. Lui non prova quello che prova lei... punto. Come può fare castelli in aria se lui e' stato così chiaro?? Capisco che può capitare di innamorarsi, ma buttare via una famiglia per un'avventura non lo capisco. E' bello stare assieme se si e' ricambiati...
> A meno che l'altro non si sia sbilanciato a farle sentire che c'è qualcosa di più da parte sua....*come può anche solo pensare che una donna lasci la famiglia per una storiella*?


per onestà


----------



## Sterminator (26 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> fu molto diverso per forma e intenzioni
> 
> ma nella sostanza e/o nella mia percezione non lo fu poi così tanto
> 
> ...


certo pero' penso sia difficile non sbroccare fornendo quindi ai  vigliacchi, alibi per indorarsi la pillola...

beh tutto e' bene quel che finisce bene ormai, pero' tuo marito e' stato un bel ****************************************......

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## tradito77 (26 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> fu molto diverso per forma e intenzioni
> 
> ma nella sostanza e/o nella mia percezione non lo fu poi così tanto
> 
> ...


Non ero mai riuscito a mettere nero su bianco questo concetto, ma è un po' quello che è capitato a me e quindi ti quoto in pieno.
Poi ci sono molte altre variabili, ma in ottica di "rinascita" della coppia dopo un tradimento questa per me si è rivelata la strada giusta.


----------



## sienne (26 Aprile 2011)

Ciao, 


non capisco bene ... scusate ... 

cosa s'intende con "leale" ... concretamente ... 

sienne


----------



## Sabina (26 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> In generale ho rivalutato l'amore... ci credo ancora sia chiaro, ma con disincanto. Di sicuro non gli dò più la stessa importanza che gli davo una volta. Parlo naturalmente di amore tra uomo e donna.
> 
> Ma l'amore tra amanti... no non esiste dai. E' solo una forte emozione, trainata dall'irresistibile forza della riscoperta passione. La penso così perchè ci sono passato eh... lo so anch'io che viverlo da dentro è una cosa incredibile. Ma una volta fuori dici: che coglione che ero!


Io non credo che si possano fare generalizzazioni, gli elementi in gioco sono troppi, gli attori sempre diversi. Io mi ritengo "cogliona" ad essere stata insieme da libera a certi elementi per diverso tempo senza accorgermi come veramente fossero. Credo che con la maturità si riescano a vedere le cose da un punto di vista più obiettivo, anche l'amore.


----------



## Tubarao (26 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> 
> non capisco bene ... scusate ...
> ...


Penso che si possa riassumere in: mettere il traditore nelle migliori condizioni possibili di poter prendere le proprie decisioni; prive di ricatti, ripicche, condizionamenti di qualsiasi sorta da parte del tradito; tradito il quale, a sua volta, non si eclissa, fa sentire comunque la sua presenza, non diventa virtuale, ma che trasmette un messaggio del tipo: "Io sono qui, non ti lascio da sola/o, ma in questo momento la palla è nella tua metà campo e solo tu sai/puoi se e come rimandarla nella mia".


----------



## Sterminator (26 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> 
> non capisco bene ... scusate ...
> ...


Amoresuo ha detto per es. che non ha strumentalizzato i figli, cosa che invece io, specie e solo se fossero piccoli, farei...sbagliando ma farei...


----------



## Sabina (26 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> per onestà


Giusto! Ma per qualche scopata non si porta qualcuno a pensare di lasciare una famiglia, se si vede che l'altro e' molto preso rispetto a noi si lascia perdere. Sempre per onesta'. Ma non sappiamo veramente cosa quest'uomo ha detto o lasciato intendere alla moglie di Niko... e se e' stato chiaro e' lei che si e' fatta castelli in aria e ora sta metabolizzando.... e riflettendo su cosa mancava a se stessa o al loro matrimonio per arrivare a questo.


----------



## Kid (26 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Io non credo che si possano fare generalizzazioni, gli elementi in gioco sono troppi, gli attori sempre diversi. Io mi ritengo "cogliona" ad essere stata insieme da libera a certi elementi per diverso tempo senza accorgermi come veramente fossero. Credo che con la maturità si riescano a vedere le cose da un punto di vista più obiettivo, anche l'amore.



Io invece credo che in alcuni contesti le generalizzazioni calzino a pennello. Siamo onesti: certo ci sono mille sfumature, mille personaggi diversi, mille elucubrazioni... ma alla fine le storie di amori extraconiugali sono tutte uguali e soprattutto finiscono sempre alla solita maniera.


----------



## Niko74 (26 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> fu molto diverso per forma e intenzioni
> 
> ma nella sostanza e/o nella mia percezione non lo fu poi così tanto
> 
> ...


Oh... a leggere questo capisco che la cosa sarà ancora lunga :unhappy:

Comunque, per curiosità...anche tu all'inizio notavi quello stato "vegetativo" che caratterizza mia moglie? Cioè io la vedo qui che, non parla del problema, deve pensare, se provo a dirle qualcosa mi dice che "ognuno ha i sui tempi" (o meglio lei ha i suoi e gli altri si attacchino...)...però sta qui.

Insomma non riesco a scorgere in lei nulla, nemmeno un pentimento....niente.

Mi chiedevo se anche a tuo marito fosse capitata sta cosa nella fase iniziale


----------



## sienne (26 Aprile 2011)

Grazie!!!


  È difficile gestire una situazione del genere … ma sotto quest’ottica credo di essere leale. Anche se avvolte, penso, che una bella scenata all’inizio non avrebbe fatto male ... soprattutto a me, visto che ho la tendenza al silenzio … 

  sienne


----------



## Niko74 (26 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Giusto! Ma per qualche scopata non si porta qualcuno a pensare di lasciare una famiglia, se si vede che l'altro e' molto preso rispetto a noi si lascia perdere. Sempre per onesta'. Ma non sappiamo veramente cosa quest'uomo ha detto o lasciato intendere alla moglie di Niko... e se e' stato chiaro e' lei che si e' fatta castelli in aria e ora sta metabolizzando..*.. e riflettendo su cosa mancava a se stessa o al loro matrimonio per arrivare a questo*.


Qusto potrebbe essere, o almeno me lo disse mia moglie all'inizio quando ne parlavamo di più...poi ormai io non so più a cosa credere comunque...


----------



## Kid (26 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Oh... a leggere questo capisco che la cosa sarà ancora lunga :unhappy:
> 
> Comunque, per curiosità...anche tu all'inizio notavi quello stato "vegetativo" che caratterizza mia moglie? Cioè io la vedo qui che, non parla del problema, deve pensare, se provo a dirle qualcosa mi dice che "ognuno ha i sui tempi" (o meglio lei ha i suoi e gli altri si attacchino...)...però sta qui.
> 
> ...


E' normale, tua moglie sta più di là che di qua.

Mia moglie ha ricominciato a dare segni di vita dopo che aveva servito il due di picche all'amante. Prima, il vuoto totale.


----------



## Sterminator (26 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Io invece credo che in alcuni contesti le generalizzazioni calzino a pennello. Siamo onesti: certo ci sono mille sfumature, mille personaggi diversi, mille elucubrazioni... ma alla fine le storie di amori extraconiugali sono tutte uguali e soprattutto finiscono sempre alla solita maniera.


Complimenti per l'onesta' almeno intellettuale e che in 6 anni di bazzicamento in due fora diversi mi confermano...

io aggiungerei un finalino del tipo.... ne valeva la pena?

per una minoranza credo di si' risultando l'unica cosa da farsi, ma per la maggioranza?

Quanta illusione c'e'...c'era?


----------



## Niko74 (26 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> E' normale, tua moglie sta più di là che di qua.
> 
> Mia moglie ha ricominciato a dare segni di vita dopo che aveva servito il due di picche all'amante. Prima, il vuoto totale.


Magari arrivasse LEI a dare sto due di picche ...è più probabile che sia l'altro a farlo...e ciò potrebbe essere pure peggio per la sua "lucidità"


----------



## Kid (26 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Complimenti per l'onesta' almeno intellettuale e che in 6 anni di bazzicamento in due fora diversi mi confermano...
> 
> io aggiungerei un finalino del tipo.... ne valeva la pena?
> 
> ...


L'amore clandestino, quell oextraconiugale, è un'illusione. E' un riappropriarsi di sensazioni ed emozioni assopite che il partner non può più darci. E' la paura di invecchiare a volte, di non sentirsi più apprezzati come prima. E' la voglia di sentirsi amati in maniera adolescenziale. E' una bugia che ci raccontiamo per stare meglio.

Una bugia a volte necessaria, purtroppo.


----------



## Kid (26 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Magari arrivasse LEI a dare sto due di picche ...è più probabile che sia l'altro a farlo...e ciò potrebbe essere pure peggio per la sua "lucidità"


No ndare nulla per scontato. Comunque io ho dato più di uno scossone a mia moglie per arrivare ad una decisione.


----------



## elena (26 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> a prescindere dal tradito
> il tradimento ha un costo per il traditore
> e va pagato interamente
> 
> ...


dinamiche perverse che altrimenti si reiterano...


----------



## Sterminator (26 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> L'amore clandestino, quell oextraconiugale, è un'illusione. E' un riappropriarsi di sensazioni ed emozioni assopite che il partner non può più darci. E' la paura di invecchiare a volte, di non sentirsi più apprezzati come prima. E' la voglia di sentirsi amati in maniera adolescenziale. E' una bugia che ci raccontiamo per stare meglio.
> 
> Una bugia a volte necessaria, purtroppo.


Lo dico sempre che questi fora dovrebbero essere frequentati anche da chi non ha o ancora non ha questo tipo di problematiche perche' si e' tra gli indecisi...silenziosi....

io certe convinzioni me le sono rafforzate...


----------



## Kid (26 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Lo dico sempre che questi fora dovrebbero essere frequentati anche da chi non ha o ancora non ha questo tipo di problematiche perche' si e' tra gli indecisi...silenziosi....
> 
> io certe convinzioni me le sono rafforzate...


Dimmi, quali sono le tue convinzioni?

Io dopo anni di frequentazione di questo forum, un'esperienza vissuta da traditore e una da tradito, l'unica conclusione alla quale sono giunto è che siamo tutti enormemente egoisti. Il resto è un'altalena di emozioni, c'è chi difficilmente vorrà mai scendere.


----------



## elena (26 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Dimmi, quali sono le tue convinzioni?
> 
> Io dopo anni di frequentazione di questo forum, un'esperienza vissuta da traditore e una da tradito, l'unica conclusione alla quale sono giunto è che siamo tutti enormemente egoisti. Il resto è un'altalena di emozioni, c'è chi difficilmente vorrà mai scendere.


A me ha colpito molto questo post di Sole:

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=136709&postcount=94


----------



## Sterminator (26 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> *Dimmi, quali sono le tue convinzioni?*
> 
> Io dopo anni di frequentazione di questo forum, un'esperienza vissuta da traditore e una da tradito, l'unica conclusione alla quale sono giunto è che siamo tutti enormemente egoisti. Il resto è un'altalena di emozioni, c'è chi difficilmente vorrà mai scendere.


Che su questa altalena illusoria di emozioni non valga la pena salirci e pagarci pure il biglietto...

Per me e' troppo alto il prezzo del biglietto da pagare...e nun so' genovese manco d'origine...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (26 Aprile 2011)

elena ha detto:


> A me ha colpito molto questo post di Sole:
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=136709&postcount=94



Molto bello e molto interessante. :up:


----------



## Amoremio (26 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Oh... a leggere questo capisco che la cosa sarà ancora lunga :unhappy:
> 
> Comunque, per curiosità...anche tu all'inizio notavi quello stato "vegetativo" che caratterizza mia moglie? Cioè io la vedo qui che, non parla del problema, deve pensare, se provo a dirle qualcosa mi dice che "ognuno ha i sui tempi" (o meglio lei ha i suoi e gli altri si attacchino...)...però sta qui.
> 
> ...


mio marito alternava momenti di furia rabbiosa a momenti, ben più frequenti, in cui si chiudeva in sè stesso
io avrei voluto parlare , lui diceva di non volere
ma se io tacevo, lui non reggeva
ed ogni volta che apriva bocca, magari con le migliori intenzioni, diceva cose che per me erano coltellate
a volte ho pensato che non si rendesse neanche conto dell'enormità delle sue parole, del male che mi facevano e di come lui ne uscisse male
(probabilmente lo stesso può dirsi anche di me)

col senno di poi penso che ognuno di noi abbia fatto un proprio percorso
interiore ed esteriore 
all'apparenza destinato ad allontanarci
ma che invece è servito a rinsaldarci

mi viene l'immagine di una corsa spericolata su una moto vecchiotta
uno guida e il passeggero deve assecondare la marcia ed evitare movimenti che sbilancino l'assetto
la strada è orribile ma è obbligata
il guidatore sembra invasato
il passeggero terrorizzato 
strada, velocità e instabilità del mezzo sembrano predestinare al disastro
ma non è detto

lungo quella strada ognuno di noi è stato guidatore e passeggero, elemento di instabilità e di equilibrio, alternativamente

su quella brutta strada ci siamo finiti per colpa sua, è vero
ma se così non fosse stato,
forse poteva essere colpa mia
o forse su un'altra strada liscia e panoramica ... saremmo stati colpiti da un fulmine
invece siamo arrivati in fondo
senza schiantarci
acciaccati, ma ancora insieme


----------



## MK (26 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...eccome se c'erano questi tempi, basti pensare a quando non c'era ancora il divorzio e a quando la donna non poteva vantare una sua indipendenza economica! Quanti drammi si consumavano all'interno di quelle mura domestiche!


Sposarsi non è mai stato un obbligo, così come il non lavorare e farsi mantenere.


----------



## Sabina (26 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Io invece credo che in alcuni contesti le generalizzazioni calzino a pennello. Siamo onesti: certo ci sono mille sfumature, mille personaggi diversi, mille elucubrazioni... ma alla fine le storie di amori extraconiugali sono tutte uguali e soprattutto finiscono sempre alla solita maniera.


Come tutte le storie.... o si resta assieme o ci si lascia. Come tutti i matrimoni.... o si prosegue assieme o ci si separa... e poi si muore.
La vita e' così... siamo soli. In base al modo in cui interpretiamo e di conseguenza viviamo le nostre esperienze cambia anche il nostro vissuto.


----------



## Kid (26 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Che su questa altalena illusoria di emozioni non valga la pena salirci e pagarci pure il biglietto...
> 
> Per me e' troppo alto il prezzo del biglietto da pagare...e nun so' genovese manco d'origine...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Ah certo, anche perchè dà dipendenza quella giostra.

Per una volta ti quoto. :up:


----------



## Kid (26 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Come tutte le storie.... o si resta assieme o ci si lascia.


La differenza è che spesso chi ha l'amante, preferisce restare nel limbo per un bel pò, limitando quantomeno la vita all'ignaro partner ufficiale. Giusto o sbagliato che sia.


----------



## Minerva (26 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ah certo, anche perchè* dà dipendenza quella giostra.*
> 
> Per una volta ti quoto. :up:


 beh, in questo caso l'egoismo e la superficialità sono davvero rilevanti.


----------



## elena (26 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mio marito alternava momenti di furia rabbiosa a momenti, ben più frequenti, in cui si chiudeva in sè stesso
> io avrei voluto parlare , lui diceva di non volere
> ma se io tacevo, lui non reggeva
> ed ogni volta che apriva bocca, magari con le migliori intenzioni, diceva cose che per me erano coltellate
> ...


 Assecondare il cammino dell'altro e camminare insieme a lui, nonostante le coltellate ricevute, credo sia segno di amore maturo. 
Devi avere avuto una grande lucidità e un grande coraggio per non essere crollata. 
Devi essere una donna molto forte.
E' molto bello ciò che hai scritto.

P.S. Ho letto qualcosa con lo stesso significato nella firma di un utente che però non ricordo...


----------



## Amoremio (26 Aprile 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Assecondare il cammino dell'altro e camminare insieme a lui, nonostante le coltellate ricevute, credo sia segno di amore maturo.
> Devi avere avuto *una grande lucidità* e un grande coraggio per non essere crollata.
> Devi essere una donna molto forte.
> E' molto bello ciò che hai scritto.
> ...


credo che la lucidità fosse per lo più apparenza

dentro di me ero devastata
e cercavo disperatamente i fili per riconquistare un mio equilibrio tra spinte opposte

recitavo
recitavo la parte di me stessa 
ma dentro di me c'erano più me stesse che parlavano e litigavano in continuazione
non leggevo più 
non guardavo la televisione
ero solo concentrata sui discorsi che avvenivano nella mia testa

sere fa ho visto un film alla tv con i miei figli
poi ho commentato che era stato carino e abbastanza fedele al libro che avevo letto anni fa, chiedendomi perchè non l'avevo visto prima
mia figlia mi guarda stupita e mi fa notare che l'avevamo visto insieme più d'una volta
avevamo anche il dvd
barlumi di ricordi del fatto che avessimo deciso di vederlo 
che avessimo parlato del dvd da comprare
ma non ne ricordavo un'unica scena o immagine
un qualunque personaggio o attore

quella ero io in quel periodo
"altrove"


----------



## elena (26 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> credo che la lucidità fosse per lo più apparenza
> 
> dentro di me ero devastata
> e cercavo disperatamente i fili per riconquistare un mio equilibrio tra spinte opposte
> ...


Ci sono risorse insospettabili nel fondo del nostro animo che nei momenti più bui ci fanno agire come nemmeno noi stessi avremmo mai immaginato.


----------



## Sterminator (26 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ah certo, anche perchè dà dipendenza quella giostra.
> 
> Per una volta ti quoto. :up:


*
*Comunque per chi crede che io sia perfetto (e quindi gli sto sul cazzo.:rotfl:..)..o che creda che la perfezione non l'avesse raggiunta ma e' convinto che esista:
* 
Herbert Simon* Ha affermato che l’uomo razionale (razionalita’ olimpica) non esiste.
Ha analizzato in maniera sistematica il comportamento decisionale degli individui all'interno delle organizzazioni, osservando che costoro non si attenevano ai criteri imposti dalle teorie normative. *In particolare ha evidenziato come la scelta effettuata da un individuo non rispetta gli assiomi fondamentali dell'approccio logico. Quindi un individuo più che fare scelte ottimali, fa scelte soddisfacenti, vuoi per i vincoli svolti dalle organizzazioni, vuoi per i limiti imposti dal sistema cognitivo umano.*

* La teoria della "razionalità olimpica"*

"Razionalità olimpica" è un termine coniato da Herbert A. Simon per definire la razionalità piena di un soggetto.Quando Simon parla di razionalità olimpica (_olympic rationality_, nell'originale) si riferisce a un contesto di stipulazione contrattuale. Simon distingue infatti due tipologie di contratti: contratti completi e contratti incompleti.I primi sono contratti che dovrebbero essere sviluppati tra persone che possiedono entrambe razionalità olimpica.In questo caso le parti saranno in grado di prevedere tutte le situazioni verificabili nell'ambito del loro rapporto e inserire all'interno del contratto determinati comportamenti da assumere nel caso in cui le situazioni si verifichino.L'altra definizione di contratto è quella di contratto incompleto. Questa tipologia di contratto è stipulata tra persone che non sono in possesso di razionalità olimpica.Per contratto incompleto si intende, quindi, quel contratto in cui non sono state calcolate tutte le situazioni verificabili.Il contratto incompleto è un contratto che, perché venga rispettato nella sua totalità, avrà bisogno di un giudice o un arbitro che decida il comportamento che le due parti dovranno assumere in una determinata situazione.Simon usa un’immagine efficace per fare distinzione tra i due modelli di razionalità.Usa l’immagine della mano di un individuo che prende, senza tremolii, un oggetto da un paniere.Perché ciò possa avvenire, il soggetto deve essere in grado, in un breve lasso di tempo, di individuare ciascun oggetto del paniere, individuare le caratteristiche e prenderne uno dal paniere con la mano decisa.Dato che questo implica che l’individuo sia in possesso di razionalità olimpica, è più probabile che la sua mano, mentre sta per cogliere un oggetto dal cesto di elementi, sia una mano tremolante; quindi non decisa sulla scelta dell'oggetto.

  altro pilastro...  *Daniel Kahneman*

*Daniel Kahneman* (Tel Aviv, 5 marzo 1934) è uno psicologo israeliano, vincitore, insieme a Vernon Smith, del Premio Nobel per l'economia nel 2002 «per avere integrato risultati della ricerca psicologica nella scienza economica,* specialmente in merito al giudizio umano e alla teoria delle decisioni in condizioni d'incertezza*». 
Le ricerche di Daniel Kahneman permisero di applicare la ricerca scientifica nell'ambito della psicologia cognitiva alla comprensione delle decisioni economiche.
Collaborò per anni assieme con Amos Tversky, dimostrando tramite brillanti esperimenti che* i processi decisionali umani violavano sistematicamente alcuni principi di razionalità, mentre le teorie microeconomiche assumono che il comportamento degli agenti decisionali siano razionali e finalizzati ad una massimizzazione dell'utilità.*
Nella comunità scientifica è noto per essere il secondo psicologo (il primo è stato Herbert Simon nel 1978) ad aver ottenuto il Premio Nobel in economia.
Professore all'Università di Princeton, è uno dei fondatori della finanza comportamentale.


----------



## Diletta (26 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Allora: il tipo è una sorta di responsabile che gestisce punti vendita in 3 regioni, quindi possono vedersi nell'ambito lavorativo, ma saltuariamente. Insomma non sono colleghi che stanno fianco a fianco 8 ore al giorno.
> Comunque ora non si vedono e non si sentono...lui ha tagliato i ponti (per farla decidere meglio dice lui ) e non le risponde manco agli sms...che lei ogni tanto prova a mandare ancora...





Sabina ha detto:


> Allora lei non ha molte alternative. Lui non prova quello che prova lei... punto. Come può fare castelli in aria se lui e' stato così chiaro?? Capisco che può capitare di innamorarsi, ma buttare via una famiglia per un'avventura non lo capisco. E' bello stare assieme se si e' ricambiati...
> A meno che l'altro non si sia sbilanciato a farle sentire che c'è qualcosa di più da parte sua....come può anche solo pensare che una donna lasci la famiglia per una storiella?





Niko74 ha detto:


> Magari arrivasse LEI a dare sto due di picche ...è più probabile che sia l'altro a farlo...e ciò potrebbe essere pure peggio per la sua "lucidità"



Sono d'accordo con Sabina. Lui non si fa sentire per farla decidere meglio? Ma che significa? Qui non c'è nessuna decisione da prendere secondo me. Un'avventura non può essere messa sullo stesso piano dell'amore coniugale. E' una "non  scelta" e il tipo lo sa già. Probabilmente vede che tua moglie è così presa che preferisce starsene lì immobile aspettando che gli eventi prendano la piega che lui dà già per scontata. Non c'è nessun futuro per loro, è nata come avventura e doveva rimanere tale, anzi, forse, il tipo comincia anche ad essere un po' turbato, ma comunque non si è sbilanciato su di loro, non l'ha illusa e questi pensieri riescono ancora a tranquillizzarlo. E' un pessimo elemento, fatto di puro egoismo.
Mi dispiace che tua moglie sia ancora fluttuante sulla nuvola da non realizzare questa semplice realtà.
Secondo me se ne renderà conto e non ci vorrà ancora molto (è una mia sensazione e ti auguro davvero di aver ragione). 
Sai qual'è il mio timore? Che tutta questa tua sofferenza finisca per portarsi via l'amore, non si sa che effetto può avere l'animo devastato e quali sono i tempi entro i quali agire. Tutto questo immobilismo dentro la vostra vita è esasperante e logorante.

Niko: falle sentire la tua presenza, ma non sempre in modo discreto ed elegante.
Perdi mai le staffe ogni tanto? Secondo me è salutare, per te perchè ti sfoghi e dopo sei sicuramente meno teso (anche se dura poco) e per lei perchè le fai capire che la cosa sta andando fuori tempo massimo (magari non è vero, ma tu faglielo credere). Insomma, mettile un po' di timore, dalle degli scossoni per farla svegliare dal suo invaghimento adolescenziale, perchè di questo si tratta, non è amore!    

L'amore ce l'ha davanti a lei. Spero tanto per te che si svegli presto...


----------



## Sterminator (26 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con Sabina. Lui non si fa sentire per farla decidere meglio? Ma che significa? Qui non c'è nessuna decisione da prendere secondo me. Un'avventura non può essere messa sullo stesso piano dell'amore coniugale. E' una "non  scelta" e il tipo lo sa già. Probabilmente vede che tua moglie è così presa che preferisce starsene lì immobile aspettando che gli eventi prendano la piega che lui dà già per scontata. Non c'è nessun futuro per loro, è nata come avventura e doveva rimanere tale, anzi, forse, il tipo comincia anche ad essere un po' turbato, ma comunque non si è sbilanciato su di loro, non l'ha illusa e questi pensieri riescono ancora a tranquillizzarlo. E' un pessimo elemento, fatto di puro egoismo.
> Mi dispiace che tua moglie sia ancora fluttuante sulla nuvola da non realizzare questa semplice realtà.
> Secondo me se ne renderà conto e non ci vorrà ancora molto (è una mia sensazione e ti auguro davvero di aver ragione).
> Sai qual'è il mio timore? Che tutta questa tua sofferenza finisca per portarsi via l'amore, non si sa che effetto può avere l'animo devastato e quali sono i tempi entro i quali agire. Tutto questo immobilismo dentro la vostra vita è esasperante e logorante.
> ...


Sterminator...esci da questo corpo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ps: dimostrazione di come si possa essere lucidi per i "casi" degli altri e non per i propri...

secondo terorema di Godel ari-ari-ari-dimostrato...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Niko74 (26 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ....
> Niko: falle sentire la tua presenza, ma non sempre in modo discreto ed elegante.
> Perdi mai le staffe ogni tanto? Secondo me è salutare, per te perchè ti sfoghi e dopo sei sicuramente meno teso (anche se dura poco) e per lei perchè le fai capire che la cosa sta andando fuori tempo massimo (magari non è vero, ma tu faglielo credere). Insomma, mettile un po' di timore, dalle degli scossoni per farla svegliare dal suo invaghimento adolescenziale, perchè di questo si tratta, non è amore!
> 
> *L'amore ce l'ha davanti a lei. Spero tanto per te che si svegli presto...*


Lo avrà pure davanti a lei l'amore....però non credo sia possibile innamorarsi di un altro e poi "quando scende dalla nuvola" accorgersi che ama ancora me...almeno...per il mio modo di pensare e vedere le cose è impossibile...e difatti io non mi trovo a perdere la testa a destra e a manca 

Insomma sono proprio curioso di vedere che diamine troverà se e quando si sveglierà 

Ah...le staffe le perdo pure io ognitanto


----------



## Sterminator (26 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Lo avrà pure davanti a lei l'amore....però non credo sia possibile innamorarsi di un altro e poi "quando scende dalla nuvola" accorgersi che ama ancora me...almeno...per il mio modo di pensare e vedere le cose è impossibile...e difatti io non mi trovo a perdere la testa a destra e a manca
> 
> Insomma sono proprio curioso di vedere che diamine troverà se e quando si sveglierà
> 
> Ah...le staffe le perdo pure io ognitanto


Scommetto piu' quando te rigano la macchina o perde la tua squadra del cuore...:mrgreen:

Nico':Insomma sono proprio curioso di vedere che diamine troverà se e quando si sveglierà;

e' incredibile lasciatelo dire....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> *è una cosa molto brutta*
> *ma potrebbe essere dovuta all'effetto di sensi di colpa*
> *lo so che è contorto*
> *ma capita*





Amoremio ha detto:


> secondo me hai torto
> 
> ciò non significa che le cose vadano per forza a buon fine
> ma secondo me niko la sta gestendo nell'unica maniera possibile
> che tra l'altro è assai dura


 
La domanda nasce spontanea:

perchè Amoremio è sempre l'unica a capire le cose qui dentro?

Secondo me la tua interpretazione è corretta, soprattutto sul grassetto.

Non è vero che la moglie di Niko non sta facendo nulla:
un lavoro incessante si svolge dentro di lei.
Ci vorrà del tempo affinchè questo si traduca in qualcosa di concreto e tangibile per tutti, ma succederà senza dubbio.

Sarà pure opportunista, ma almeno quanto chi sostiene che dovrebbe essere cacciata a calci in culo da una casa e da una situazione che fino ad oggi ha CONTRIBUITO  a sostenere.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Aprile 2011)

Blondie ha detto:


> lei no, ma i parenti vogliono il quadretto felice, come se nulla fosse accaduto


 
Si fottessero tutti, i parenti.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> A frequentarla nel senso di divertirsi fin che si può penso proprio di si...lui mica è sposato.
> Però le ha sempre detto di non farsi progetti che lo comprendessero....lui ci può essere come no...prendere o lasciare...
> 
> voglio proprio vedere quando si ritrova il "pacco completo" moglie più figlio se ha cosi tanta voglia di divertirsi il tipo


 
Vedi la cosa in una prospettiva errata.
Anche tua moglie però, da come la racconti tu.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Allora lei non ha molte alternative. Lui non prova quello che prova lei... punto. Come può fare castelli in aria se lui e' stato così chiaro?? Capisco che può capitare di innamorarsi, ma buttare via una famiglia per un'avventura non lo capisco. E' bello stare assieme se si e' ricambiati...
> *A meno che l'altro non si sia sbilanciato a farle sentire che c'è qualcosa di più da parte sua*....come può anche solo pensare che una donna lasci la famiglia per una storiella?


 
Ma neanche lo stesso, dai...Saby.

Di questa donna emerge uno smarrimento tale, e un'inesperienza abissale dei rapporti con l'altro sesso.
In più è stata scoperta nel momento meno indicato.
A me lei fa tanta pena: le servirebbe un'amica come me.


----------



## Sterminator (26 Aprile 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> La domanda nasce spontanea:
> 
> perchè Amoremio è sempre l'unica a capire le cose qui dentro?
> 
> ...


Ma l'ho gia' spiegato ad Amoresuo....

la moglie aveva deciso di staccare andandosene dalla mammina che pero' l'ha sfankulata, per fortuna...

il fatto di dire a Niko di assecondare comunque la scelta originaria della moglie, ma certamente in una situazione meno comoda di casa di mamma', non e' assolutamente per farlo separare per forza ed a prescindere, ma solo per accelerare i tempi della "degenza"...

poi e' chiaro che ognuno faccia come crede e chisenesbatte...contenti loro contenti tutti...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> fu molto diverso per forma e intenzioni
> 
> ma nella sostanza e/o nella mia percezione non lo fu poi così tanto
> 
> ...


 
Sembra l'iscrizione sulla porta dell'Inferno dantesco.

quasi quasi la metto come firma

(col solito versamento per il copyright  )


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma l'ho gia' spiegato ad Amoresuo....
> 
> la moglie aveva deciso di staccare andandosene dalla mammina che pero' l'ha sfankulata, per fortuna...e dice che il fattaccio e' solo di 2 mesi...figurati fosse di 1 anno...
> 
> ...


 
Ma certo: però dì la verità Stermi...se conosco solo un quarto le mamme della tua terra, mammà tua mai ti sfankulizzerebbe così   :rotfl:

Al massimo ti aspetterebbe sulla porta di casa gridando: "Porco....c'ho un figlio porco!" ma cucinerebbe comunque per te....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (26 Aprile 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma neanche lo stesso, dai...Saby.
> 
> Di questa donna emerge uno smarrimento tale, e un'inesperienza abissale dei rapporti con l'altro sesso.
> *In più è stata scoperta nel momento meno indicato.*
> A me lei fa tanta pena: le servirebbe un'amica come me.


Allora lasciamola libera di andare fino in fondo cosi' se pija la scoppola in mezzo ai denti, rinsavisce e ritorna all'ovile...seppur sdentata...:mrgreen:

e' questo che le consiglieresti? almeno, di farlo senza necessitare della dentiera dopo?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (26 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> il fatto di dire a Niko di assecondare comunque la scelta originaria della moglie, ma certamente in una situazione meno comoda di casa di mamma', non e' assolutamente per farlo separare per forza ed a prescindere, ma solo per accelerare i tempi della "degenza"...


All'inizio anche io diedi a Niko più o meno lo stesso consiglio. Però, come una certa tipologia di persone :mrgreen:, sulle cose ce ripenso, e voglio avere la presunzione di dire che il modo in cui Niko stà  gestendo la cosa è la migliore.

La moglie adesso non ha nessun punto fermo, è una barchetta piccola piccola sballottata in ogni dove e Niko pensa: "Cavolo se la sbatto fuori di casa la lascio definitivamente da sola". Niko in questo momento stà cercando di essere il punto fermo, ho detto fermo, non scontato, di cui la moglie ha bisogno. Il fatto che lei non lo veda è secondario, l'importante è che lui lo faccia, e ti dirò, a prescindere da come poi vada a finire, alla fine potrà comunque dirsi: "Cazzo le ho provate tutte".

Stermi, lui è innamorato della moglie, ma come potrebbe metterla alla porta adesso......e guarda, che non è un discorso di dignità, perchè per me, comportandosi così, ne stà dimostrando tantissima.


----------



## Sterminator (26 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> All'inizio anche io diedi a Niko più o meno lo stesso consiglio. Però, come una certa tipologia di persone :mrgreen:, sulle cose ce ripenso, e voglio avere la presunzione di dire che il modo in cui Niko stà  gestendo la cosa è la migliore.
> 
> La moglie adesso non ha nessun punto fermo, è una barchetta piccola piccola sballottata in ogni dove e Niko pensa: "Cavolo se la sbatto fuori di casa la lascio definitivamente da sola". Niko in questo momento stà cercando di essere il punto fermo, ho detto fermo, non scontato, di cui la moglie ha bisogno. Il fatto che lei non lo veda è secondario, l'importante è che lui lo faccia, e ti dirò, a prescindere da come poi vada a finire, alla fine potrà comunque dirsi: "Cazzo le ho provate tutte".
> 
> Stermi, lui è innamorato della moglie, ma come potrebbe metterla alla porta adesso......e guarda, che non è un discorso di dignità, perchè per me, comportandosi così, ne stà dimostrando tantissima.


Tuba, parliamoci chiaro....Nicola non vuole essere considerato la ruota di scorta della moglie pero' in quella situazione da mo' che lo e'....

tagliasse la testa al toro....

levasse le briglie alla moglie.... se scorna col tipo e ritorna a casa e nun ce pensa piu'...

tanto la ciulata l'ha gia' cassata e perdonata...

a me e' questo attendere che la causa del mio malessere se decide a darme l'antidoto che mi farebbe sbroccare...


----------



## Tubarao (26 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Tuba, parliamoci chiaro....Nicola non vuole essere considerato la ruota di scorta della moglie pero' in quella situazione da mo' che lo e'....


Buffo come le cose possano apparire diverse.......

Per me è proprio agendo in questo modo che non si abbassa al ruolo di ruota di scorta....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Lo avrà pure davanti a lei l'amore....però non credo sia possibile innamorarsi di un altro e poi "quando scende dalla nuvola" accorgersi che ama ancora me...almeno...per il mio modo di pensare e vedere le cose è impossibile...e difatti *io non mi trovo a perdere la testa a destra e a manca*
> 
> Insomma sono proprio curioso di vedere che diamine troverà se e quando si sveglierà
> 
> Ah...le staffe le perdo pure io ognitanto


 
Ma neanche lei...fino ad oggi.

Ti hanno mai detto che non si sputa per aria?


----------



## Sterminator (26 Aprile 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma certo: però dì la verità Stermi...se conosco solo un quarto le mamme della tua terra, mammà tua mai ti sfankulizzerebbe così   :rotfl:
> 
> Al massimo ti aspetterebbe sulla porta di casa gridando: "Porco....c'ho un figlio porco!" ma cucinerebbe comunque per te....
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ti diro'....

una decina d'anni fa feci una GUERRA che tu non hai manco idea, a mia madre e mia sorella  in difesa di mia moglie....

pensi che abbiano perfettamente digerito il fatto che l'unico caso italico di un figlio e fratello che difendesse quella grandissima stronza della moglie, sia capitato a loro???

Io nun m'azzardo a fa' la controprova e per roba di corna poi...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Allora lasciamola libera di andare fino in fondo cosi' se pija la scoppola in mezzo ai denti, rinsavisce e ritorna all'ovile...seppur sdentata...:mrgreen:
> 
> e' questo che le consiglieresti? almeno, di farlo senza necessitare della dentiera dopo?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 
Io le consiglierei semplicemente di smetterla con gli sms.
Che le fanno perdere punti non solo col tipo, ma anche con tutti i maschi della terra.


----------



## Daniele (26 Aprile 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io le consiglierei semplicemente di smetterla con gli sms.
> Che le fanno perdere punti non solo col tipo, ma anche con tutti i maschi della terra.


Cioè fa la figura della sfigatona cronica.


----------



## Amoremio (26 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> All'inizio anche io diedi a Niko più o meno lo stesso consiglio. Però, come una certa tipologia di persone :mrgreen:, sulle cose ce ripenso, e voglio avere la presunzione di dire che il modo in cui Niko stà gestendo la cosa è la migliore.
> 
> La moglie adesso non ha nessun punto fermo, è una barchetta piccola piccola sballottata in ogni dove e Niko pensa: "Cavolo se la sbatto fuori di casa la lascio definitivamente da sola". Niko in questo momento stà cercando di essere il punto fermo, ho detto fermo, non scontato, di cui la moglie ha bisogno. *Il fatto che lei non lo veda è secondario*, l'importante è che lui lo faccia, e ti dirò, *a prescindere da come poi vada a finire, alla fine potrà comunque dirsi: "Cazzo le ho provate tutte*".
> 
> Stermi, lui è innamorato della moglie, ma come potrebbe metterla alla porta adesso......e guarda, che *non è un discorso di dignità, perchè per me, comportandosi così, ne stà dimostrando tantissima*.


:umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile:

e, tra un inchino e l'altro, quoto 

sul secondo grassetto, aggiungo: e dici poco! :up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ti diro'....
> 
> una decina d'anni fa feci una GUERRA che tu non hai manco idea, a mia madre e mia sorella in difesa di mia moglie....
> 
> ...


 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (26 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Buffo come le cose possano apparire diverse.......
> 
> Per me è proprio agendo in questo modo che non si abbassa al ruolo di ruota di scorta....


Ma dopo la sfankulata della madre la signora e' andata in albergo?

No, e' tornata a casa...

Quella cosi' non puo' scegliere veramente un cazzo secondo me e sara' la millesima volta che cerco di spiegarmi...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> :umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile:
> 
> e, tra un inchino e l'altro, quoto
> 
> sul secondo grassetto, aggiungo: e dici poco! :up:


 
Grazie Amò...con tutto 'sto rango ci risparmi il lavoro


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma dopo la sfankulata della madre la signora e' andata in albergo?
> 
> No, e' tornata a casa...
> 
> Quella cosi' non puo' scegliere veramente un cazzo secondo me e sara' la millesima volta che cerco di spiegarmi...


 
Vabbè, l'hai spiegato perfettamente: ma sarà pure casa sua no?

Se io lavoro e pago il mutuo al 50% col c@@@@ che mi sbatterebbero fuori.


----------



## Sterminator (26 Aprile 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Te ce ridi...:mrgreen:

pero' ho gia' detto con nonscialanssss che i pomodori e peperoni sott'olio sono agli sgoccioli e m'ha detto nun te preoccupa' che per agosto che vieni, provvedo...(come al solito...)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

te pero', se mo' credi che quello che me faceva soffri' in 4-5 anni che nun ce semo cagati erano i sott'olio, te dico che sei na' stronzzza....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Te ce ridi...:mrgreen:
> 
> pero' ho gia' detto con nonscialanssss che i pomodori e peperoni sott'olio sono agli sgoccioli e m'ha detto nun te preoccupa' che per agosto che vieni, provvedo...(come al solito...)
> 
> ...


 
Me, lo sono a prescindere.

E che ti faceva soffrire, allora, dolce Stermi?


----------



## Amoremio (26 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Tuba, parliamoci chiaro....Nicola *non vuole essere considerato la ruota di scorta della moglie pero' in quella situazione da mo' che lo e'....*
> 
> tagliasse la testa al toro....
> 
> ...


sul grassetto: 
tutt'altro
in questo momento è la moglie che sta a rimorchio

sul resto:
risposta amoremio's style: 
secondo me sbagli
le briglie non gliele ha mai messe come è giusto che sia
non ha nè cassato nè perdonato
al massimo ha contemplato la propria capacità di perdonare
ma in questo momento se sbrocca lui non ci sarà nessuna possibilità di considerare un possibile perdono

risposta sterminator's style: 
ma che caxx stai a dì? 
nel frullato di cervello ce le hai messe le banane? :carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (26 Aprile 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Vabbè, l'hai spiegato perfettamente: ma sarà pure casa sua no?
> 
> Se io lavoro e pago il mutuo al 50% col c@@@@ che mi sbatterebbero fuori.


Se vede come me so' spiegato...:mrgreen:

ma mica e' per fregarle la sua parte di casa o le mutandine di ricambio nel como'....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: 

intanto dalla mammina c'ha provato...


----------



## Daniele (26 Aprile 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Vabbè, l'hai spiegato perfettamente: ma sarà pure casa sua no?
> 
> Se io lavoro e pago il mutuo al 50% col c@@@@ che mi sbatterebbero fuori.


Chiara, dal mio punto di vista se capitasse a me non sbatterei fuori nessuno, si sa che me ne andrei io di casa, ma come ho sempre detto, ma ne anrdrei per davvero e per un tempo di certo non minore di più della mia vita restante. Ma io lo faccio per preservarmi e per preservare gli altri, però se non fossi così io onestamente direi che la situazione creatasi è invivibile per me e siccome la colpa è delll'altra persona è il caso che fino a che rimane così la situazione se ne vada in Hotel. 
Niko non lo fa per i motivi suoi, io lo consiglio per altri motivi.


----------



## Sterminator (26 Aprile 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Me, lo sono a prescindere.
> 
> E che ti faceva soffrire, allora, dolce Stermi?


ehmmmm....

il fatto che la nonnina non vedesse la nipotanza...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ps: lo so' so' paraculo...pero' ao'...bingo feci ...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (26 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Se vede come me so' spiegato...:mrgreen:
> 
> ma mica e' per fregarle la sua parte di casa o le mutandine di ricambio nel como'....
> 
> ...


meno male che la mammina ha detto no

ma se lei fosse stata davvero convinta di andarsene di casa per un po' una soluzione secondo te non l'avrebbe trovata?
un'amica, una cugina, la seconda casa di qualcuno?
e che la mammina le potesse dare un calcio in bocca non se lo poteva proprio immaginare prima di chiederglielo?


----------



## Sterminator (26 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sul grassetto:
> tutt'altro
> in questo momento è la moglie che sta a rimorchio
> 
> ...


Cazzarola che fatica.....:mrgreen:

ho un calo degli zuccheri...mortacci vostri...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (26 Aprile 2011)

Solitamente mammina o papino se non sono teste di pene in questi casi se ne lavano le mani  e quindi evitano di fare da sponda ai figli.


----------



## Sterminator (26 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> meno male che la mammina ha detto no
> 
> *ma se lei fosse stata davvero convinta di andarsene di casa per un po' una soluzione secondo te non l'avrebbe trovata?
> un'amica, una cugina, la seconda casa di qualcuno?*
> e che la mammina le potesse dare un calcio in bocca non se lo poteva proprio immaginare prima di chiederglielo?


E TI DICO DI NO CAZZO....E' TROPPO COMODO COSI':mrgreen:

Quando la mammina la voleva sfankulare Nicola avrebbe dovuto dire...qua te non rientri...allora vedevamo i coglioni della signora....e di Nicola...cazzo...

magari a quest'ora avevano gia' altri 3 figli...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Ps: vabbe' che nun so' conigli...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Chiara, dal mio punto di vista se capitasse a me non sbatterei fuori nessuno, si sa che me ne andrei io di casa, ma come ho sempre detto, ma ne anrdrei per davvero e per un tempo di certo non minore di più della mia vita restante. Ma io lo faccio per preservarmi e per preservare gli altri, però se non fossi così io onestamente direi che la situazione creatasi è invivibile per me e siccome la colpa è delll'altra persona è il caso che fino a che rimane così la situazione se ne vada in Hotel.
> Niko non lo fa per i motivi suoi, io lo consiglio per altri motivi.


 
Ho volutamente espresso un parere qualunquista, una provocazione.

Con una convinzione, però: che al di là delle colpe è giusto che venga usato il buonsenso, da chi ne ha di più in questo momento e soprattutto in presenza di minori, cosa che Niko sta facendo.

Contemporaneamente però, non darei così per scontato che la moglie di Niko non si renda conto di quello che le sta succedendo.


----------



## Amoremio (26 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E TI DICO DI NO CAZZO....:mrgreen:
> 
> Quando la mammina la voleva sfankulare Nicola avrebbe detto qua te non rientri...*allora vedevamo i coglioni della signora....e di Nicola*...cazzo...
> 
> ...


è evidente che le banane non ce le hai messe
invece dovresti, il potassio fa bene
abbonda con lo zucchero 
e lascia perdere un integratore di calcio

....















.....








a quello



ci penso io 




:calcio::calcio::calcio::carneval:



PS
i coglioni di nicola si vedono benissimo


----------



## Daniele (26 Aprile 2011)

Io alla fine penso ce Niko debba fare quel cavolo che gli tira, si comporta bene per ora e quindi bravo lui, se un domani cambiasse idea comunque bravo lui...


----------



## Amoremio (26 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io alla fine penso ce Niko debba fare quel cavolo che gli tira, si comporta bene per ora e quindi bravo lui, se un domani cambiasse idea comunque bravo lui...


:up:


----------



## Daniele (26 Aprile 2011)

Attenzione, io appoggio dalla opzioni più soft anche a quelle che prevedono il volo di piatti con atterraggio in faccia


----------



## Sterminator (26 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> :up:


Scusa ma a me, avvicinandosi le vacanze, una situazione del genere 24 h 24, mi farebbe sclerare...

due giorni di un fine settimana passi, tra amici, hobbies e lavoro, ma tutto il giorno tete a tete....marooooonnn che stresss....

o fai del tutto pace o al ritorno ti ritrovi gia' dietro la porta dell'avvocato aspettando che rientri dalle ferie pure lui......

quindi vada per lo stress test di agosto o quel che l'e' ed auguri e figli maschi...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Niko74 (26 Aprile 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Vabbè, l'hai spiegato perfettamente: ma sarà pure casa sua no?
> 
> Se io lavoro e pago il mutuo al 50% col c@@@@ che mi sbatterebbero fuori.


Emmmhhh....comunque il mutuo lo paga al 100% il sottoscritto ....ma la casa è intestata ad entrambi (ora arriva Stermi che mi sotterra :rotfl

Comunque lei contribuisce ugualmente al bilancio familiare (spesa, bollette, ecc...)


----------



## Daniele (26 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Emmmhhh....comunque il mutuo lo paga al 100% il sottoscritto ....ma la casa è intestata ad entrambi (ora arriva Stermi che mi sotterra :rotfl
> 
> Comunque lei contribuisce ugualmente al bilancio familiare (spesa, bollette, ecc...)


E no, qu ti sotterro io!!! Ma che cazzata bestiale che hai fatto...io mi fido solo di me stesso, una moglie è pur sempre una persona estranea a me e quindi non degna della massima fiducia, in quanto molte mogli ho visto inculare mariti così poco accorti.


----------



## Amoremio (26 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Scusa ma a me, avvicinandosi le vacanze, una situazione del genere 24 h 24, mi farebbe sclerare...
> 
> due giorni di un fine settimana passi, tra amici, hobbies e lavoro, ma tutto il giorno tete a tete....marooooonnn che stresss....
> 
> ...


vedi che sul grassetto ti sei risposto da solo? :carneval:

a niko non gliel'ha ordinato il medico di fare o non fare ciò che fa o non fa

continuerà a fare come si sente
se sentirà di non sentirserla più di continuare così, cambierà approccio
e il cambiamento avrà le sue ragioni


----------



## Niko74 (26 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Tuba, parliamoci chiaro....*Nicola non vuole essere considerato la ruota di scorta della moglie pero' in quella situazione da mo' che lo e*'....
> 
> tagliasse la testa al toro....
> 
> ...


Per come la puoi vedere tu, certamente posso apparire come la ruota di scorta in termini pratici, io però mi sentirò tale solo quando a cose decise lei rimanesse con me per convenienza...e sinceramente non credo che arriverò a quel punto.

Per la storia delle briglie invece....ma chi mai gliele ha messe ste maledette briglie...lei è sempre stata liberta di andare dove diamine voleva...se vuole andare può farlo anche stasera.


----------



## Niko74 (26 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> E no, qu ti sotterro io!!! Ma che cazzata bestiale che hai fatto...io mi fido solo di me stesso, *una moglie è pur sempre una persona estranea a me e quindi non degna della massima fiducia*, in quanto molte mogli ho visto inculare mariti così poco accorti.


Io non la pensavo cosi riguardo alla fiducia quando acquistammo casa...anzi a dire il vero non la pensavo cosi fino a 2 mesi fa


----------



## Sterminator (26 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> *vedi che sul grassetto ti sei risposto da solo? :carneval:*
> 
> a niko non gliel'ha ordinato il medico di fare o non fare ciò che fa o non fa
> 
> ...


Ma perche' dico da secoli ormai, che la situazione ha bisogno di stimoli per sbloccarsi...in un senso o nell'altro...ed un mese o anche due settimane gomito a gomito sono micidiali secondo me come stimolo...

o l'ammazzi o t'ammazzi...nun se scappa...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (26 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Emmmhhh....comunque il mutuo lo paga al 100% il sottoscritto ....ma la casa è intestata ad entrambi (ora arriva Stermi che mi sotterra :rotfl
> 
> Comunque lei contribuisce ugualmente al bilancio familiare (spesa, bollette, ecc...)


Nico' te piace proprio scartavetrarte les pelotas...:mrgreen:

Quest'altro consiglio geniale chi te l'ha dato??

Me verrebbe da pensa' tua suocera...e te hai abboccato...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (26 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma perche' dico da secoli ormai, che la situazione ha bisogno di stimoli per sbloccarsi...in un senso o nell'altro...ed un mese o anche due settimane gomito a gomito sono micidiali secondo me come stimolo...
> 
> o l'ammazzi o t'ammazzi...nun se scappa...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


io mi ci sono trovata

è stato orribile
dirò di più: è stato osceno

conservo solo dei flash di quella vacanza, affogati in un indistinto mare di dolore
capitò alcuni mesi dopo aver saputo
eppure ...


----------



## Daniele (26 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Io non la pensavo cosi riguardo alla fiducia quando acquistammo casa...anzi a dire il vero non la pensavo cosi fino a 2 mesi fa


Ho imparato che una moglie è solo una donna con cui un uomo ha qualcosa  in comune...ma è meglio limitare le cose. Io in comune con qualcuno tengo pochisssimo, io stesso non mi espongo troppo con altri.


----------



## Sterminator (26 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Per come la puoi vedere tu, certamente posso apparire come la ruota di scorta in termini pratici, *io però mi sentirò tale solo quando a cose decise lei rimanesse con me per convenienza..*.e sinceramente non credo che arriverò a quel punto.
> 
> Per la storia delle briglie invece....ma chi mai gliele ha messe ste maledette briglie...lei è sempre stata liberta di andare dove diamine voleva...se vuole andare può farlo anche stasera.


Ma so' anni ormai che te lo chiedo....:mrgreen:

come farai a distinguere se avra' deciso perche' di la' e' senza speranze o meno, se non si trova effettivamente manco davanti ad una scelta e gia' adesso sta comoda?

Non se ne esce....:mrgreen:

Se tu invece ammettessi che questa e' una sovrastruttura inutile che ti stai ricreando e che ti andra' bene anche se tua moglie dovesse rimanere per convenienza, sperando che si riaccenda col tempo di nuovo quello che c'era prima, ti capirei e non te la menerei...

di' si' cosi' la finiamo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (26 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io mi ci sono trovata
> 
> è stato orribile
> dirò di più: è stato osceno
> ...


Embe'....:mrgreen:

io proprio per quello, pur non essendoci passato, non lo consiglierei manco al mio peggior nemico... 

(a parte il pirla del paggetto.:mrgreen:..)

eppure dicono...approfittate per chiarirvi...

asasini...e crudeli...

brrrrrrr....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (26 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma so' anni ormai che te lo chiedo....:mrgreen:
> 
> *come farai a distinguere se avra' deciso perche' di la' e' senza speranze o meno*, se non si trova effettivamente manco davanti ad una scelta e gia' adesso sta comoda?
> 
> ...


si dovrà basare sul comportamento della moglie e su come lui lo percepirà
come dovrebbe fare altrimenti?
farsi rilasciare una garanzia scritta?


----------



## Amoremio (26 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Embe'....:mrgreen:
> 
> io proprio per quello, pur non essendoci passato, non lo consiglierei manco al mio peggior nemico...
> 
> ...


guarda,
già il fatto che ti ponga di fronte a quello scenario pur non essendoci passato
denota una sensibilità ed una partecipazione che non credo sia così consueta

ma la questione è che nessun chiarimento vero può avvenire finchè la moglie non torna in sè
la moglie in questo momento non è in sè
e non per la forza del sentimento che prova per l'altro
ma almeno prevalentemente perchè comtempla e cerca di venire a patti con la grandiosità della cazzata di cui è stata capace
e probabilmente
nel 90% delle volte che si chiede "cosa faccio ora?"
e si risponde "non posso vivere senza di lui"
questa risposta serve solo a nascorndere a sè stessa un'altra domanda che le risulta troppo dolorosa
"come posso vivere con me stessa, dopo tutto questo, se non dicendomi che quel che ho provato era davvero amore e non qualunque altra cosa sia stato?"


----------



## Niko74 (26 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma so' anni ormai che te lo chiedo....:mrgreen:
> 
> come farai a distinguere se avra' deciso perche' di la' e' senza speranze o meno, se non si trova effettivamente manco davanti ad una scelta e gia' adesso sta comoda?
> 
> ...


E io sono "anni" che te lo dico :mrgreen:
Io penso che lo capirò...come ho capito di essere cornuto senza mai esserlo stato prima d'ora...:rotfl:
Insomma mia moglie la conosco abbastanza e so che non è brava a mentire...si vede distante un km...se diventerà cosi brava buon per lei 

Comuque si dai...ti do ragione..è una sovrastruttura che mi sono creato, ecc...
La finiamo adesso :mrgreen:

Poi comunque vi aggiornerò e se avrai ragione non avrò certo problemi ad ammetterlo eh


----------



## Niko74 (26 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> guarda,
> già il fatto che ti ponga di fronte a quello scenario pur non essendoci passato
> denota una sensibilità ed una partecipazione che non credo sia così consueta
> 
> ...


Ecco...questo è molto esplicativo, secondo me, del casino che c'è in testa di mia moglie in uesto momento :up:


----------



## Niko74 (26 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> si dovrà basare sul comportamento della moglie e su come lui lo percepirà
> come dovrebbe fare altrimenti?
> farsi rilasciare una garanzia scritta?


Oh...vedi Sterminator che non sono mica un marziano  
O per lo meno non sono l'unico :rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (27 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> vedere l*Lo avrà pure davanti a lei l'amore....però non credo sia possibile innamorarsi di un altro e poi "quando scende dalla nuvola" accorgersi che ama ancora me...almeno...per il mio modo di pensare e *e cose è impossibile...e difatti io non mi trovo a perdere la testa a destra e a manca
> 
> Insomma sono proprio curioso di vedere che diamine troverà se e quando si sveglierà
> 
> Ah...le staffe le perdo pure io ognitanto





Niko74 ha detto:


> E io sono "anni" che te lo dico :mrgreen:
> Io penso che lo capirò...come ho capito di essere cornuto senza mai esserlo stato prima d'ora...:rotfl:
> Insomma mia moglie la conosco abbastanza e so che non è brava a mentire...si vede distante un km...se diventerà cosi brava buon per lei
> 
> ...



Ma infatti Niko lei non è innamorata del tipo ! Lei è "innamorata" dell'idea dell'amore. Lei ha riprovato quelle belle sensazioni che si sentono all'inizio di una storia e le è piaciuto riviverle. Il piacere di farsi corteggiare, di ricevere complimenti, il gioco della seduzione, tutte cose che appaiono nuove perchè è ovvio che col matrimonio svaniscono e che appartengono ad un passato ormai lontano. Mettici anche un po' il brivido della trasgressione..e il gioco è fatto. Ma non è questo l'amore, e noi lo sappiamo.
E' una forte infatuazione, ma come tutte le infatuazioni è destinata a soccombere, le ha preso solo un po' troppo la mano. 


Riguardo al secondo post: tranquillo, eccome se lo capirai, lo percepirai sulla tua pelle, il comportamento di tua moglie non potrà essere falsato in nessun modo, ma penso che nessuno sia così bravo a mentire perchè il cuore non ci si farà mai ad ingannarlo, neanche se fossimo attori di Hollywood.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma infatti Niko lei non è innamorata del tipo ! Lei è "innamorata" dell'idea dell'amore. Lei ha riprovato quelle belle sensazioni che si sentono all'inizio di una storia e le è piaciuto riviverle. Il piacere di farsi corteggiare, di ricevere complimenti, il gioco della seduzione, tutte cose che appaiono nuove perchè è ovvio che col matrimonio svaniscono e che appartengono ad un passato ormai lontano. Mettici anche un po' il brivido della trasgressione..e il gioco è fatto. Ma non è questo l'amore, e noi lo sappiamo.
> E' una forte infatuazione, ma come tutte le infatuazioni è destinata a soccombere, le ha preso solo un po' troppo la mano.
> 
> 
> Riguardo al secondo post: tranquillo, eccome se lo capirai, lo percepirai sulla tua pelle, il comportamento di tua moglie non potrà essere falsato in nessun modo, ma penso che nessuno sia così bravo a mentire perchè il cuore non ci si farà mai ad ingannarlo, neanche se fossimo attori di Hollywood.


 
Ma quante cose sai.....


----------



## Diletta (28 Aprile 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma quante cose sai.....




Chiara, ora che ho riletto quello che ho scritto mi accorgo di essere stata troppo "maestrina".
In realtà, sono tutto fuorchè maestra di vita...

E' che quando leggo i post di Niko, anche se mi attacca continuamente per le idee opposte che abbiamo (e va bene così) provo sempre tanto dispiacere ed è come se vedessi la scena della loro situazione attuale nella mia mente.
Sarà che sono ancora troppo sentimentale e nonostante la delusione che ho preso sono ancora attratta dall'Amore e le parole di Niko ne fanno trasparire tanto di amore.
Quello che ho scritto, forse in maniera un po' zelante, non ha la pretesa di essere un trattato di certezze, è molto semplicemente quello che penso sulla base dell'opinione che mi sono fatta sulla sua storia.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Nelle fantasie del conte.


Tu sei un uomo che perpetua quei tempi:
Di qui la difesa delle donne con te: il tradimento.
Amale! Non ti tradiranno.
Rivendica amore da loro: ti tradiranno.
Augh...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Allora lei non ha molte alternative. Lui non prova quello che prova lei... punto. Come può fare castelli in aria se lui e' stato così chiaro?? Capisco che può capitare di innamorarsi, ma buttare via una famiglia per un'avventura non lo capisco. E' bello stare assieme se si e' ricambiati...
> A meno che l'altro non si sia sbilanciato a farle sentire che c'è qualcosa di più da parte sua....come può anche solo pensare che una donna lasci la famiglia per una storiella?


Vero:up:
Se non ci si sente ricambiati in egual misura, anzichè innescare la gara a chi dà più affetto all'altro, ci si trincera dietro quel disagio...perchè nonostante quanto faccio per lui o per lei, non è mai abbastanza per ricevere qualcosa in cambio?
Lo so mi sono spiegato malissimo...
Ma so che tu mi capisci al volo...e sai di cosa parlo! XD.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Che su questa altalena illusoria di emozioni non valga la pena salirci e pagarci pure il biglietto...
> 
> Per me e' troppo alto il prezzo del biglietto da pagare...e nun so' genovese manco d'origine...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Più che altro tu a sentimenti

sei 

un poveraccio no?
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (28 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Più che altro tu a sentimenti
> 
> sei
> 
> ...


Quelli che pensi siano sentimenti i tuoi invece, sono gli effetti devastanti della nerchia del prete del collegio e che t'e' arrivata fino al cervello avendo anche uno spazio molto breve da percorrere...:mrgreen:

ciao fallito, sentivamo la mancanza...:mrgreen:

in ospedale stavolta la curetta e' stata piu' lunga del solito, neh?

hanno capito dopo tutto sto tempo che cazzo c'hai o vanno ancora a tentoni e sperimentano?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Aprile 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> La domanda nasce spontanea:
> 
> perchè Amoremio è sempre l'unica a capire le cose qui dentro?
> 
> ...


Vero:up::up::up:
Infatti prima di cacciare qualcuno di casa chiediamoci:
Ne vale la pena?
No...il prezzo è troppo alto da pagare, o per lo meno, quei denari possono venir spesi meglio...ergo?
Pane al pane, vino al vino...
Ok...cazzo cacciamo di casa...
Poi però siamo soli, soletti eh?:up::up::up:


----------



## Sterminator (28 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero:up::up::up:
> Infatti prima di cacciare qualcuno di casa chiediamoci:
> Ne vale la pena?
> No...il prezzo è troppo alto da pagare, o per lo meno, quei denari possono venir spesi meglio...ergo?
> ...


Fallito.... e questi sarebbero i tuoi soavi sentimenti del menga?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Aprile 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sembra l'iscrizione sulla porta dell'Inferno dantesco.
> 
> quasi quasi la metto come firma
> 
> (col solito versamento per il copyright  )


Ma porco cazzo...Matra...
In quel senso di quel grassetto..
Sta racchiusa tutta la filosofia del Don Giovanni di Mozart eh?
Alla fine lui paga tutti i conti.
Ma non torna indietro.
Non si pente.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Buffo come le cose possano apparire diverse.......
> 
> Per me è proprio agendo in questo modo che non si abbassa al ruolo di ruota di scorta....


Ne convengo...
Anche mia moglie fece come Niko.
Attese, poi mi disse, che per nessuna ragione al mondo, per quanto io cercassi di farle capire come l'altra era meglio di lei su tutti i fronti, accettò di mettersi a confronto.
Lei disse che MAI si sarebbe abbassata a dare la minima importanza ad un'altra. 
Mi disse solo: ti sei infilato su un tunnel, ti conosco, tu ami portare ogni cosa alle estreme conseguenze, adori fare come Attila, incendiare paesi e villaggi, stai solo attento che alla fine del tunnel, non ci sia io con un sonoro vafanculo.
Per questo quando le acque si fecero cattive, bannai l'amante no?
Mi conveniva e avevo interessi da difendere.


----------



## Sterminator (28 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ne convengo...
> Anche mia moglie fece come Niko.
> Attese, poi mi disse, che per nessuna ragione al mondo, per quanto io cercassi di farle capire come l'altra era meglio di lei su tutti i fronti, accettò di mettersi a confronto.
> Lei disse che MAI si sarebbe abbassata a dare la minima importanza ad un'altra.
> ...


Ma da una che gia' al corso prematrimoniale ti dice:  tromba pure in giro basta che stai tranquillo...che cazzo te poi aspetta'...che sia un essere senziente?:mrgreen:

siete due deficienti che si sono uniti ed il totale olisticamente e' maggiore della vostra somma...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

e sbeffeggi pure i senzienti...ma famm'ocazzd'piacer...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Emmmhhh....comunque il mutuo lo paga al 100% il sottoscritto ....ma la casa è intestata ad entrambi (ora arriva Stermi che mi sotterra :rotfl
> 
> Comunque lei contribuisce ugualmente al bilancio familiare (spesa, bollette, ecc...)


Bravo...fa piacere...che tu ammetta il suo contributo...
Poi ascolta hai fatto bene a non dare troppo peso a sua madre, in buona sostanza, anch'io se avessi mia figlia che cerca supporto in me, per certe cose, le direi, torna da tuo marito: quella è la tua famiglia, non noi.
QUante persone si sposano pensando di tirare dentro la nuova famiglia anche quella di origine? 
Quante persone non lasciano il loro padre e la loro madre per essere una sola carne con il loro sposo/a?
La mamma non l'ha sfanculata: ha solo fatto il bene della figlia.
Ci sono madri che ricattano i figli per tutta la vita e non sto scherzando eh?
Ho visto persone che a 50 anni sono ancora i servetti dei loro genitori...ma robe da matti...
E quante figlie si fanno ancora condizionare sul metodo educativo permettendo a mammina di criticare il modo in cui allevano i figli?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> E no, qu ti sotterro io!!! Ma che cazzata bestiale che hai fatto...io mi fido solo di me stesso, una moglie è pur sempre una persona estranea a me e quindi non degna della massima fiducia, in quanto molte mogli ho visto inculare mariti così poco accorti.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH:up::up::up:
Vero io mi fido solo delle amanti XD...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Chiara, ora che ho riletto quello che ho scritto mi accorgo di essere stata troppo "maestrina".
> In realtà, sono tutto fuorchè maestra di vita...
> 
> E' che quando leggo i post di Niko, anche se mi attacca continuamente per le idee opposte che abbiamo (e va bene così) provo sempre tanto dispiacere ed è come se vedessi la scena della loro situazione attuale nella mia mente.
> ...


Vero Diletta...tu non sei una delle maestre...loro sparano eh?
E io e Lothar scappiamo dove possiamo...quando sparano..


----------



## contepinceton (28 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma da una che gia' al corso prematrimoniale ti dice:  tromba pure in giro basta che stai tranquillo...che cazzo te poi aspetta'...che sia un essere senziente?:mrgreen:
> 
> siete due deficienti che si sono uniti ed il totale olisticamente e' maggiore della vostra somma...
> 
> ...


Figliuolo...come sposo...già al giorno di nozze...diedi il meglio di me...e scusa se è poco...
A me è stato concesso di fare...quel che magari molti si accontentano solo di sognare...
Come sai gli dei distribuiscono i loro favori come loro credono opportuno...
Tu comunque fai benissimo a fare lo animale domestico...
Le praterie le hai viste solo in cartolina...
Oramai accontentati di quel che hai...perchè ora è tardi...no?
La tua vita sarebbe parsa insulsa ai miei occhi no?
Ma al mondo ci vogliono anche quelli come te...
Che sotterranno i talenti...no?


----------



## Sterminator (28 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Figliuolo...come sposo...già al giorno di nozze...diedi il meglio di me...e scusa se è poco...
> A me è stato concesso di fare...quel che magari molti si accontentano solo di sognare...
> Come sai gli dei distribuiscono i loro favori come loro credono opportuno...
> Tu comunque fai benissimo a fare lo animale domestico...
> ...


ahahahahahahahahah

ma te cesso come sei, ste robe te le sogni soltanto quando ti spari pugnette a raffica...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma perche' ti piace sempre farti smerdare cosi'?:mrgreen:

non ti vergogni a fare sempre la figura del fesso impotente?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (28 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Figliuolo...come sposo...già al giorno di nozze...diedi il meglio di me...e scusa se è poco...
> A me è stato concesso di fare...quel che magari molti si accontentano solo di sognare...
> Come sai gli dei distribuiscono i loro favori come loro credono opportuno...
> Tu comunque fai benissimo a fare lo animale domestico...
> ...


 guarda che caso mai ad accontentarti sei tu che non hai voluto rischiare di trovare la donna della tua vita e un rapporto che ti riscaldasse davvero il cuore.


----------



## MK (28 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu sei un uomo che perpetua quei tempi:
> Di qui la difesa delle donne con te: il tradimento.
> *Amale! Non ti tradiranno.*
> *Rivendica amore da loro: ti tradiranno.*
> Augh...


Vale anche al maschile?


----------



## MK (28 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> anch'io se avessi mia figlia che cerca supporto in me, per certe cose, le direi, torna da tuo marito: quella è la tua famiglia, non noi.


Ah sì? Anche se la figlia viene tradita maltrattata derisa magari picchiata?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda che caso mai ad accontentarti sei tu che non hai voluto rischiare di trovare la donna della tua vita e un rapporto che ti riscaldasse davvero il cuore.


Ne sei davvero convinta?
Ma proprio certa?
La partita non è ancora conclusa.
Io ho sempre rischiato TUTTO.
Ho solo incrociato delle donne sbagliate.
E codarde.
E non farmi scrivere di più.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Vale anche al maschile?


SI.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ah sì? Anche se la figlia viene tradita maltrattata derisa magari picchiata?


SI.


----------



## Sterminator (29 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ne sei davvero convinta?
> Ma proprio certa?
> La partita non è ancora conclusa.
> Io ho sempre rischiato TUTTO.
> ...


E cambia zona....:mrgreen:

siete pieni di puttane in Veneto...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (29 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI.


Cioe' se tua figlia fosse menata dal suo ganzo a te non farebbe ne' caldo e ne' freddo?

Ma sei sicuro che e' tua allora?

Niente di piu' facile che a due sballati come voi capiti...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ps: rega' ma come avete potuto pendere dalle labbra di un coglione del genere?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma e' rob de matt'...sta toccando vette inesplorate...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E cambia zona....:mrgreen:
> 
> siete pieni di puttane in Veneto...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


SI, e sono tutte mie amiche...
A te non ti cagherebbero di striscio...
Mi dispiace eh?
Costretto ad essere fedele per forza di cose
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Cioe' se tua figlia fosse menata dal suo ganzo a te non farebbe ne' caldo e ne' freddo?
> 
> Ma sei sicuro che e' tua allora?
> 
> ...


1) Lei ha scelto di vivere con il suo uomo.
2) Sta scritto per questo l'uomo lascerà suo padre e sua madre e i due saranno una carne sola.
3) Esistono i Carabinieri.
4) Io non posso denunciare una terza persona.
5) Ignoro i motivi per cui lui la mena.
( che poi non mi capiti di doverle dire, buon per te che te ne ha date poche).

IO: non ho MAI tollerato NESSUNA intromissione nella mia vita matrimoniale, SOPRATTUTTO, dai miei genitori e dai miei suoceri: ne consegue che: qualsiasi cosa capiti, io non mi ingerirò nella vita matrimoniale di mia figlia.


----------



## Sterminator (29 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *SI, e sono tutte mie amiche*...
> A te non ti cagherebbero di striscio...
> Mi dispiace eh?
> Costretto ad essere fedele per forza di cose
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Basta paga'...magari zanzi i soldi pure a tu' moje o la paghetta de tu fija per il tuo vizio del cazzo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

che fallito...che vita di merda..

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (29 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> 1) Lei ha scelto di vivere con il suo uomo.
> 2) Sta scritto per questo l'uomo lascerà suo padre e sua madre e i due saranno una carne sola.
> 3) Esistono i Carabinieri.
> 4) Io non posso denunciare una terza persona.
> ...


Povera figlia....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma tu si' propr' nu' trmon'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

i tuoi genitori per farti tutti sti danni devono o dovevano essere proprio delle gran teste di cazzo per farti cadere sempre a testa in giu' dal seggiolone......:rotfl:

mi fai schifo e pena...sei un rottame inutile come uomo e come genitore...

meriteresti na' cofanata de mazzate in una lite viaria...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (29 Aprile 2011)

*X NIKO*


Niko, ti vorrei porre due domande, pensaci bene prima di rispondere (se mi onorerai di rispondere) :

1) Lascia un momento da parte la tua situazione attuale e pensa come se le cose andassero bene. Tu credi davvero che non avrai mai il desiderio di fare sesso, anche solo per una volta, con una donna che non sia tua moglie nell'arco di tutta la tua vita?

2) Ti è già capitato in questi anni di matrimonio che questo pensiero talvolta  prendesse forma nella tua mente? Se sì, che strategia hai adottato per liberartene e rasserenarti?

Grazie.


----------



## Niko74 (29 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> *X NIKO*
> 
> 
> Niko, ti vorrei porre due domande, pensaci bene prima di rispondere (se mi onorerai di rispondere) :
> ...


Allora:

1) Il desiderio di fare sesso con un'altra, pur non potendo prevedere il futuro, sicuramente lo avrò e ti dirò lo ho anche già avuto in passato, però appunto è rimasto un desiderio

2) Come già detto sopra, mi è già capitato in questi anni sia di matrimonio che di fidanzamento (in totale 18). Per "liberarmene" ho semplicemente pensato al rispetto che avevo per mia moglie e che non potevo farle una cosa del genere, poi ora che c'è anche il figlio ancor meno ritengo opportuno fare dei casini. E poi a dire il vero pensavo pure che anche mia moglie non vrebbe mai potuto fare una cosa del genere (che coglione che sono stato :rotfl.
Che poi "liberarsene" non lo trovo un termine appropriato...non è che uno si deve liberare di tutti i desideri che ha...è impossibile no?

In pratica ho usato il cervello che, la maggior parte degli uomini in certe situazioni non è in grado di utilizzare (citando parole tue )


----------



## sienne (29 Aprile 2011)

Ciao ... 

pur essendo donna ti quoto ... :up::up::up: ... valo lo stesso no? 


sienne


----------



## Niko74 (29 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao ...
> 
> pur essendo donna ti quoto ... :up::up::up: ... valo lo stesso no?
> 
> ...


Per me certamente che vale :up:
E' Diletta che lo ritiene impossibile per il 99% degli uomini


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Per me certamente che vale :up:
> E' Diletta che lo ritiene impossibile per il 99% degli uomini


Ma ci sono uomini e uomini eh?
Una volta dovetti rinunciare ad un concerto importante...
Le dissi...Donna accompagnami dall'albergo alla chiesa...
E lei a me...
Conte se solo guardi un'altra ti spezzo un dito.
Arrivato alla consolle dell'organo dissi serissimo:
Gentile pubblico non posso tenere questo concerto, non è colpa mia se in questa magnifica città abitano donne bellissime e accativanti...ho tutte le dita spezzate.


----------



## MK (29 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> 1) Lei ha scelto di vivere con il suo uomo.
> 2) Sta scritto per questo l'uomo lascerà suo padre e sua madre e i due saranno una carne sola.
> 3) Esistono i Carabinieri.
> 4) Io non posso denunciare una terza persona.
> ...


Non ho parole, e lo dico seriamente. Spero che la tua sia una provocazione. Se non lo è che tua moglie la pensi diversamente.


----------



## Sterminator (29 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Non ho parole, e lo dico seriamente. Spero che la tua sia una provocazione. *Se non lo è che tua moglie la pensi diversamente*.


Se come no...:rotfl:

so' due deficienti falliti, fatti e finiti...:mrgreen:

avra' combinato er matrimonio er parroco...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MK (29 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Se come no...:rotfl:
> 
> so' due deficienti falliti, fatti e finiti...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 
Continuo a pensare che sia stata solo una provocazione. Poi posso pensare anche altro ma non siamo in un setting terapeutico e non mi azzardo.


----------



## Sterminator (29 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Continuo a pensare che sia stata solo una provocazione. Poi posso pensare anche altro ma non siamo in un setting terapeutico e non mi azzardo.


Ma non leggi le merdate di cui si vanta?:mrgreen:

ogni post di sto' scimunito e' na' provocazione allora???:rotfl:

e se vanta pure...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MK (29 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma non leggi le merdate di cui si vanta?:mrgreen:
> 
> ogni post di stu' scimunito e' na' provocazione allora???
> 
> ...


 
Sui figli non si scherza però, e che cazzo!


----------



## Sterminator (29 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Sui figli non si scherza però, e che cazzo!


ma non sara' manco la sua...percio' se ne sbatte se qualche testa di cazzo come lui la dovesse mena'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MK (29 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma non sara' manco la sua...percio' se ne sbatte se qualche cojone come lui la mena...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Mo' non esageriamo eh Stermi... Comunque, se fidanzato convivente marito amico conoscente osasse mettere le mani addosso a mia figlia guai a lui. Non esiste ragione, NON ESISTE.


----------



## Sterminator (29 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Mo' non esageriamo eh Stermi... Comunque, se fidanzato convivente marito amico conoscente osasse mettere le mani addosso a mia figlia guai a lui. Non esiste ragione, NON ESISTE.


perche' te senti l'istinto materno genitoriale...

il mongoloide no ed e' tutto dire...

2+2

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

poi se lamenta se nun lo caga nessuno a parte le mignotte da strada...e' scem'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MK (29 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> perche' te senti l'istinto materno genitoriale...


E non sopporto chi usa violenza contro donne e bambini.


----------



## Sterminator (29 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> E non sopporto chi usa violenza contro donne e bambini.


ma a tutti dai...per default...

a parte sto rincoglionito e devastato dalla sifilide......

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

mai capitato di avere a che fare con un deficiente del genere...

supera alla grande anche quell'altro fallito de Chen...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (29 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> 1) Lei ha scelto di vivere con il suo uomo.
> 2) Sta scritto per questo l'uomo lascerà suo padre e sua madre e i due saranno una carne sola.
> 3) Esistono i Carabinieri.
> 4) Io non posso denunciare una terza persona.
> ...


Io non vedo tutta questa sacralità nel matrimonio.

Se mia figlia venisse picchiata da chiunque, marito o no, io parto col randello ben felice di farmi della galera, se necessario.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non vedo tutta questa sacralità nel matrimonio.
> 
> Se mia figlia venisse picchiata da chiunque, marito o no, io parto col randello ben felice di farmi della galera, se necessario.


Dipende:
Un conto è se è suo marito.
Un conto è se è un'altra persona.
Poi bisogna vedere come dire le cose.
Ricordo un caso dove vidi madri non fare nulla contro i fratelli che si menavano tra di loro.
Ricordo un caso dove una figlia si vergognava di dire a suo padre che suo marito la menava, perchè sapeva che suo padre avrebbe risposto: " Visto? Che scema che sei? Quante volte ti ho detto di non sposare quell'uomo e tu mi hai riposto...eh ma io lo amo." Le dissi: " Non ti preoccupare, è giusto che tuo padre, sappia, ma lascia che ci parli io". E così feci.

Nessuna provocazione.
Se per me nella vita libertà è sempre significato non aver bisogno che i miei genitori prendano le mie difese, è giusto che anche mia figlia impari a difendersi da sè.

Dove siamo arrivati?
A genitori che picchiano gli insegnanti.

La colpa non sta mai tutta da una parte.
Vero tuo marito ti ha mollato un ceffone...come mai?
Ah gli ho detto crepa.
Ah ecco appunto.
Tu sei disposta a chiedere scusa per quel crepa?
Non se ne parla nemmeno, anzi ora rincaro la dose.
Ok: continuiamo a farci del male.

Posso solo insegnare a mia figlia a non farsi mancare di rispetto, a non farsi manipolare, a non farsi mettere i piedi in testa, a non essere violenta, a non offendere e insultare, ma non sarò mai il suo cane da guardia, o il suo giustiziere....

Siam pieni di 40 enni che hanno ancora bisogno che mammina pulisca loro il culetto.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non vedo tutta questa sacralità nel matrimonio.
> 
> Se mia figlia venisse picchiata da chiunque, marito o no, io parto col randello ben felice di farmi della galera, se necessario.


Non è questione di sacralità.
Ma di scelte operative.
Io ti accompagno fino a dove sono stato accompagnato io.
Poi prendi il largo.
Ovvio mia moglie è liberissima di passare la sua vita in servitù di sua figlia.
Sue scelte operative.
Io a dodici anni chiamavo mia madre: " QUella là."
E va ben così.


----------



## Sterminator (30 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dipende:
> Un conto è se è suo marito.
> Un conto è se è un'altra persona.
> Poi bisogna vedere come dire le cose.
> ...


Quindi imbezel se mi offendi sono autorizzato da te stesso a menarti?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (30 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non è questione di sacralità.
> Ma di scelte operative.
> Io ti accompagno fino a dove sono stato accompagnato io.
> Poi prendi il largo.
> ...


E questo da mo' che s'e' capito...:mrgreen:

infatti "quella la'" t'ha rinchiuso in collegio e se ne e' sbattuta le ovaie e te ripeti gli stessi schemi del cazzo...

a te e' mancata anche la figura del padre in maniera evidente...

per quello che dicevo che i danni a te vengono da lontano...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Quindi imbezel se mi offendi sono autorizzato da te stesso a menarti?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Certo.
Ma prima mi devi prendere.
Poi devi avere più forza di me.
Potrebbe anche capitare che oltre le offese, buschi anche le botte no?
Come sai, mi hanno insegnato, saggiamente a tenermi in tasca dieci schei da bauco no?
E come sai: le parole uccidono più della spada.
Spece le calunnie.
Chi è vittima della calunnia può pure menare mezzo mondo.
Se ogni utente di tradi ti mollasse un ceffone per ogni insulto che tu hai generosamente elargito, non so come si metterebbe per te...
Ma tu appunto ti senti sempre in dovere di aiutare persone in difficoltà.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E questo da mo' che s'e' capito...:mrgreen:
> 
> infatti "quella la'" t'ha rinchiuso in collegio e se ne e' sbattuta le ovaie e te ripeti gli stessi schemi del cazzo...
> 
> ...


E che importa?
Io intanto me la spasso...
E sto bene con me stesso.
Che me importa dei problemi che possono avere gli altri con me?
A me sembra di essere sempre stato molto buono, paziente e di larghe vedute, pur di dare agli altri strumenti per capirmi.
Ma su una cosa sono certo: a conti fatti, io non baratterei mai la mia vita, con tantissime persone, almeno io so di dare riconoscenza a chi veramente mi ha amato, e non a chi magari dovrebbe avermi amato o per natura o per cultura no?
Chissà quanti rospi avrai dovuto ingoiare tu nella tua vita...per fortuna io pochi.
Ma di quali danni stai parlando non si sa.
Senti questa è una comunità: solo tu qui dentro vedi in me un fallito.
Dovrei sinceramente preoccuparmi?

Lei non mi ha rinchiuso in collegio.
Sono io che ho deciso di andarci.
QUelli furono gli anni più sereni della mia vita.
Io volevo fare il musicista.
In Collegio avevo: strumenti, spartiti, dischi ecc..ecc..ecc...una fortuna per me incalcolabile, che nessun' altra cosa poteva all'epoca sostituire.

Io dico solo questo:
A 12 anni sapevo fare un sacco di cose e ci responsabilizzavano tantissimo nell'essere autosufficenti, sul fatto che la mia libertà finisce dove inizia quella degli altri, ad avere cura e rispetto dell'ambiente in cui si vive, a fare le pulizie ecc..ecc..ecc...
Quindi ogni giorno per me è una tacca perchè mia figlia si conquisti da sè quello che vuole ottenere.

Assistiamo troppo a figli che dicono: tu devi.
E quel tu devi, in casa mia è: Avrei bisogno di...
Anche mamma aveva bisogno di e tu ti sei rifiutata.
Ergo, anche i tuoi bisogni, non saranno esauditi.


----------



## Sterminator (30 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo.
> Ma prima mi devi prendere.
> Poi devi avere più forza di me.
> Potrebbe anche capitare che oltre le offese, buschi anche le botte no?
> ...


Sei solo te il mio obiettivo perche' appunto le tue parole le hai usate a capocchia pensando di trovare il pirletto che co' du' cazzate lo sistemavi......:mrgreen:

i falliti come te me li magno a colazione e di bersagli a cui mirare te ne hai a bizzeffe...:mrgreen:

quindi visto che come dici sempre, ancora a lothar, che te te diverti co' me, che t'inalberi a fare quando io ed il forum notiamo i tuoi vomiti e figure di merda a containers?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (30 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E che importa?
> Io intanto me la spasso...
> E sto bene con me stesso.
> Che me importa dei problemi che possono avere gli altri?
> Sono problemi loro no?


Ma piantala buffone che l'hanno capito tutti e basta farti postare per leggere che stai combinato na' chiavica......:mrgreen:

dentro e fuori casa....:rotfl:

piu' fai il cojone e piu' sarai bastonato...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

rientra co' n'artro nick e fai il regolare piuttosto.....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (30 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E che importa?
> Io intanto me la spasso...
> E sto bene con me stesso.
> Che me importa dei problemi che possono avere gli altri con me?
> ...


Ma ti considero un fallito perche' se fossi veramente evoluto come hai sempre sbandierato ed in confronto a me, sbeffeggiandomi a piu' non posso, non ti saresti messo co' tu' moje che grazie a dio sta pure lei molto fregata di cervello se gia' al corso prematrimoniale ti disse cio' che ti disse non avendo un vero rapporto di coppia a cui ci tieni in generale cercando chi ti caga fuori, surrogandolo, tral'altro fallendo pure in continuazione...detto da te...

ed in seguito che cazzo hai concluso? sogni di scopare di qua e sogni di scopare di la'...mignotte pero'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

e bell'educazione t'hanno dato in collegio....si vede molto il rispetto per gli altri...pe' tu' moje...etcetc...

continua a vantarte...io invece me vergognerei di tanto schifo e squallore...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (30 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> E non sopporto chi usa violenza contro donne e bambini.


Mk, per parità dei sessi io sono convinto che sino ai 18 anni una persona non la picchierei...dopo se è in colpa con me e non vuole chiedere scusa arrivo felicemente a pestarla che sia donna o uomo, come ho sempre detto, se la mia ex me la trovassi davanti e non mi volesse chiedere scusa mi risolleverei l'animo facendole del male, per me quella cosa non è una persona.


----------



## sienne (30 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mk, per parità dei sessi io sono convinto che sino ai 18 anni una persona non la picchierei...dopo se è in colpa con me e non vuole chiedere scusa arrivo felicemente a pestarla che sia donna o uomo, come ho sempre detto, se la mia ex me la trovassi davanti e non mi volesse chiedere scusa mi risolleverei l'animo facendole del male, per me quella cosa non è una persona.


 Ciao, 



  DANIELE!!! LA VIOLENZA NON È MAI UNA SOLUZIONE … MAI!!! :incazzato:



  Scusa, ma mi sembra di leggere delle parole di un troglodita! 




sienne


----------



## elena (30 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non è un troglodita...è solo..."cattivissimo sé"...:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (30 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma piantala buffone che l'hanno capito tutti e basta farti postare per leggere che stai combinato na' chiavica......:mrgreen:
> 
> dentro e fuori casa....:rotfl:
> 
> ...


 
piantala Sterminator il Conte dice cose che condivido.....appunto chisse ne frega degli altri,anch'io mi diverto molto a casa e sopratutto fuori....bisogna fare cosi'


----------



## Sterminator (30 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> piantala Sterminator il Conte dice cose che condivido.....appunto chisse ne frega degli altri,anch'io mi diverto molto a casa e sopratutto fuori....bisogna fare cosi'


Bisogna?

Devi...dovete fare cosi' perche' oltre che inkulate non le pijate e cercate di pareggiare il bilancio...

comunque Lothar, nun fa gimcana tra i cocones quando spazzolo il pelo al pirla perche' e' solo lui l'oggettino che m'interessa essendo cojone number one qua......

scusami se non ti ritengo alla sua altezza...te almeno a casa i compiti li fai, quello c'ha er deserto dei tartari...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Irene (30 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> te almeno a casa i compiti li fai,
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 
scusa..non resisto..vorrei farti una domanda..
ma tu sei un condor sulla spalla di Lothar che verifica se lui ha fatto i compiti per casa?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (30 Aprile 2011)

Irene ha detto:


> scusa..non resisto..vorrei farti una domanda..
> ma tu sei un condor sulla spalla di Lothar che verifica se lui ha fatto i compiti per casa?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


L'ha detto lui...

ma come cazzo leggete al contrario?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MK (30 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io a dodici anni chiamavo mia madre: " QUella là."
> E va ben così.


Mi piacerebbe che tu riflettessi su questa cosa. Si diventa davvero genitori quando si va oltre il ruolo di figli. Se l'identificazione permane qualcosa non è andato come doveva andare.


----------



## MK (30 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mk, per parità dei sessi io sono convinto che sino ai 18 anni una persona non la picchierei...dopo se è in colpa con me e non vuole chiedere scusa arrivo felicemente a pestarla che sia donna o uomo, come ho sempre detto, se la mia ex me la trovassi davanti e non mi volesse chiedere scusa mi risolleverei l'animo facendole del male, *per me quella cosa non è una persona*.


E' lo stesso meccanismo per cui gli ebrei finirono nelle camere a gas nei campi di concentramento. Spero che con la tua attuale fidanzata le cose possano andare talmente avanti da ritrovare l'amore perfetto che continui a vedere ostinatamente nella tua ex.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Bisogna?
> 
> Devi...dovete fare cosi' perche' oltre che inkulate non le pijate e cercate di pareggiare il bilancio...
> 
> ...


Ma per caso sei a libro di paga di Marì?
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe che tu riflettessi su questa cosa. Si diventa davvero genitori quando si va oltre il ruolo di figli. Se l'identificazione permane qualcosa non è andato come doveva andare.


Suppongo...
Ma sono più di trent'anni che io non mi percepisco come figlio di...
Ma ammetto candidamente...finchè campo resterò un bimbo.
Gli uomini, UOMINI, te li lascio volentieri...

Poi come va a finire con UOMINI che pretendono da una donna un amore assoluto più in là di quello materno?

Penso che sottrarmi all'amore materno sia stata la molla più grande per diventare autonomo e indipendente.

Ok...mi sarò sempre sentito solo, ma ha impedito che io sia caduto in mano di crocerossine ambulanti...alias manipolatrici.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> E' lo stesso meccanismo per cui gli ebrei finirono nelle camere a gas nei campi di concentramento. Spero che con la tua attuale fidanzata le cose possano andare talmente avanti da ritrovare l'amore perfetto che continui a vedere ostinatamente nella tua ex.


Capisci perchè ho sempre sostenuto che la psicologia di Daniele sia simile a quella di Adolf?
Ma non solo gli ebrei eh?
Bastava non pensarla come lui no?

Uomini fottuti da sè stessi...magari bastava dire ad Adolf...sei il più grande pittore della Germania...noi ebrei paghiamo a peso d'oro i tuoi magnifici quadri e si evitava quel disastro no?

Ma Adolf era certamente convinto di fare il bene dell'umanità no?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Sei solo te il mio obiettivo perche' appunto le tue parole le hai usate a capocchia pensando di trovare il pirletto che co' du' cazzate lo sistemavi......:mrgreen:
> 
> i falliti come te me li magno a colazione e di bersagli a cui mirare te ne hai a bizzeffe...:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Tu e il forum?
Ne vogliamo parlare?
Ci ho riflettuto.
Se noi torniamo indietro notiamo che in questo forum, tu hai fatto da amplificatore a Marì.
Magari entrambe eravate seriamente convinti che fare un forum bello e interessante per i nuovi utenti, era aprire 3d a nastro che nulla hanno a che vedere con il tema del forum, ma che appassionavano solo voi due, in una sorta di delirante autocompiacimento su quanto voi brave persone schifate le non brave persone.
Io non mi inalbero affatto, mi chiedo solo la ragione ultima di certi fenomeni no?
A me sembra che tu confonda molto questo nuovo ambiente con quello di un tempo, e mi preoccupa come gli ex utenti di DOL, si siano comportati in questo forum come se fosse una sorta di loro terra promessa.
Solo perchè i vostri raduni comportarono certe conseguenze non è detto che i nostri siano così. 
Vedi le dinamiche di un forum sono complesse perchè esso trae linfa e forza dalle voci che lo compongono, dalle persone che scrivono.
Tu parli ad esempio di Chen.
E non capisci che per le persone che ora danno vita a questo forum, Chen sono solo 4 sillabe.
In altre parole ti comporti come un povero giapponese nella boscaglia, che non sa che la seconda guerra mondiale è finita da un pezzo.
Stermì, quelle dinamiche sono finite, passate, dimenticate.
Marì non riusciva a capirlo, e mi sono attivato in mille modi per spiegarglielo, tu sei più di coccio di lei.
Forse saresti più interessante se anzichè postare 3d non attinenti alle tematiche, postassi cose interessanti da leggere per gli utenti, inerenti all'argomento.
Fai come credi, ora ti metto pure io in ignore, non mi va tanto di lasciarmi trascinare in sterili polemiche e quel che è peggio rovinare i 3d, degli altri.
Non ti passa per la testa che forse, il tuo punto di osservazione, il tuo modo di descrivere, la coppia, i sentimenti, la vita affettiva delle persone ecc...ecc...non è all'altezza di questa comunità?
Non è un ring, sai?
Non è un bar, dove si sparano battute caciare di pessimo gusto, non è uno stadio, nè un'arena.
Ma se vuoi continuare fai pure...
Ehm Stermì guardati...dietro...non sei tu e il forum eh?
Ma tu da solo. Non c'è nessuna levata di scudi, nessuna cricca ecc..ecc..ecc...
Non vedi che tutto il forum se ne frega della tua battaglia personale contro di me? 
Qui dentro godo della stima e amicizia di molte persone: questa è reale sai e non virtuale, quella conta, per me, non i tuoi epiteti e insulti.
Ma se ti diverti così fai pure eh?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Maggio 2011)

Un ragionamento che non fa una piega. Fin quando si scherza, va bene. Ma ultimamente (e non solo) ho seguito gli accanimenti e tentativi di ignorare l'inignorabile e mi sono chiesto sia in passato che oggi il motivo reale delle mozioni di rabbiosa provocazione nei confronti di determinati utenti.

Unica soluzione è discutere seriamente. Ma credo che quando si inizia a farlo, tutta questa gran voglia di provocare a tutti i costi si dissolve nel nulla ... oppure no?


----------



## Diletta (1 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Allora:
> 
> 1) Il desiderio di fare sesso con un'altra, pur non potendo prevedere il futuro, sicuramente lo avrò e ti dirò lo ho anche già avuto in passato, però appunto è rimasto un desiderio
> 
> ...



Grazie per le tue risposte.

Azzardo una ardita riflessione:
sei stato onesto a rispondere sinceramente. 
 Partendo dal fatto che ti è capitato e probabilmente ti capiterà in futuro non credi che sia troppo pretenziosa la fedeltà assoluta? Se i desideri ci sono ed è normale provarli perchè allora forzarsi e reprimersi? 
Perchè devono restare sempre e soltanto desideri?
Non si potrebbe, molto occasionalmente, permettere che vengano esauditi?
Se è un desiderio, è qualcosa di bello e piacevole, allora perchè io devo proibirlo all'uomo che amo e per il quale desidero solo la felicità?
Non ho paura, così facendo, che un giorno possa avere dei rimpianti?
Questa ottica non rappresenta forse un amore all'ennesima potenza?
Un amore liberato dall'egoismo, libero e proprio perchè libero, così forte.
Se la monogamia, condizione essenziale di ogni legame affettivo, risultasse  difficile in un particolare momento della nostra vita, tanto da minacciare la tenuta del matrimonio stesso,  sarebbe giusto imporla oltremodo,  o non sarebbe un atto d'amore considerare la nostra debolezza e predisporsi al dialogo sincero? 
Capisco che l'esclusività sia di ostacolo per tutti, anche per me, ma vorrei superarlo, voglio anch'io che il mio uomo sia di mia proprietà, ma voglio soprattutto il suo cuore.   

Io odio l'ipocrisia e ne vedo tanta nei matrimoni. Si preferisce far finta di niente e si va avanti così nell'insoddisfazione e nella frustrazione quotidiane. 
Poi, spesso,  capita l'irreparabile e i giochi allora sono fatti.       
Ecco, volevo dire queste cose e ti invito alla riflessione, così come sto facendo io.


----------



## Illuso (1 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Grazie per le tue risposte.
> 
> Azzardo una ardita riflessione:
> sei stato onesto a rispondere sinceramente.
> ...


Domanda, risposta....riflessione!   


http://www.lastampa.it/forum/forum2.asp?IDforum=463


----------



## Sabina (1 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Grazie per le tue risposte.
> 
> Azzardo una ardita riflessione:
> sei stato onesto a rispondere sinceramente.
> ...


Forse e' solo una mia impressione, ma quello che scrivi sembra voler giustificare il tuo uomo, ma non vedo progetti e parole per te stessa. Tu non sarai più la stessa di prima e non vedrai più lui allo stesso modo di prima. Diletta deve cominciare (se già non lo fa) a prendersi i suoi spazi indipendentemente da lui, e lui deve comprendere che quello che e' accaduto a lui potrebbe accadere anche a te.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Grazie per le tue risposte.
> 
> Azzardo una ardita riflessione:
> sei stato onesto a rispondere sinceramente.
> ...


*Neretto*: appunto, perchè? Permettiamoci di esaudirli.

*Rosso*: non devi proibirglielo, fregatene e basta.

*Verde*: anch'io odio l'ipocrisia, ma quella che tu vedi nei matrimoni (quel far finta di niente) a volte è puro buon senso


----------



## MK (1 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Suppongo...
> Ma sono più di trent'anni che io non mi percepisco come figlio di...
> Ma ammetto candidamente...finchè campo resterò un bimbo.
> Gli uomini, UOMINI, te li lascio volentieri...
> ...


Cosa c'entra questo discorso? Se ti comporti con tua figlia come i tuoi genitori si sono comportati con te farai passare anche a lei le stesse tue sofferenze. E' quello che vuoi?


----------



## MK (1 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Capisci perchè ho sempre sostenuto che la psicologia di Daniele sia simile a quella di Adolf?
> Ma non solo gli ebrei eh?
> Bastava non pensarla come lui no?
> 
> ...


Hitler ha interpretato il sentire comune, giochino che purtroppo si ripete un po' troppo spesso nella storia.


----------



## MK (1 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Solo perchè i vostri raduni comportarono certe conseguenze non è detto che i nostri siano così.


Quali conseguenze? Che poi Stermi non ha partecipato a nessun raduno...


----------



## Niko74 (1 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Grazie per le tue risposte.
> 
> Azzardo una ardita riflessione:
> sei stato onesto a rispondere sinceramente.
> ...


Io sinceramente non ce la farei a stare con una persona che, pur se con il mio permesso, si permette di andare con altri. Ovviamente io non darei mai il mio benestare, però gli consentirei tranquillamente di andarsene se non mi ama più.

Probabilmente il mio limite (se tale si può definire) è quello di pensare che se si ama veramente una persona non si sente il bisogno di stare con altre....e se a volte capitano le tentazioni bisogna sempre pensare alle conseguenze che portano.

Poi nella tua riflessione qui sopra, c'è un problema...vediamo se riesco a spiegarmi: tu parli riferendoti al tuo partner, quando sia nel tuo che nel mio caso lui quelle liberta se le è già prese senza che tu glielo concedessi, e quindi non è che si sia forzato poi tanto a trattenersi e reprimersi  

Per il grassetto: a me sembra che anche la tua idea di dare "libertà" a tuo marito sia una forma di "far finta di niente e tirare avanti". Io davvero non riuscirei a farlo.


----------



## Niko74 (1 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> piantala Sterminator il Conte dice cose che condivido.....appunto chisse ne frega degli altri,anch'io mi diverto molto a casa e sopratutto fuori....bisogna fare cosi'


Beh...che bisogna lo dici tu  
Caso mai puoi dire che TU devi fare questo per stare bene con te stesso, e poi visto che te ne freghi degli altri...occhio che un giorno non ti capiti qualche marito cornuto che invece ha voglia di pensare un attimino a te :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Quali conseguenze? Che poi Stermi non ha partecipato a nessun raduno...


Ah ma guarda...
E da che pulpito parla di cose che non conosce?
Ah ma guarda...
Si vive del pettegolezzo eh? Dell'immaginato, del confidato, del riferito...
Ora mi spiego moltissime cose, e il mio disagio verso coloro che mi hanno fatto certe domandine...o che peggio davano per scontato certe mie frequentazioni...
Ma che bello...
Ma che bella gente eh?
Sempre più contento che le tre madri siano fuori dai coglioni.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Beh...che bisogna lo dici tu
> Caso mai puoi dire che TU devi fare questo per stare bene con te stesso, e poi visto che te ne freghi degli altri...occhio che un giorno non ti capiti qualche marito cornuto che invece ha voglia di pensare un attimino a te :mrgreen:


Una sporca guerra...lo dico sempre...piena di insidie e di imboscate:mrgreen:


----------



## MK (1 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah ma guarda...
> E da che pulpito parla di cose che non conosce?
> Ah ma guarda...
> Si vive del pettegolezzo eh? Dell'immaginato, del confidato, del riferito...
> ...


Almeno, rettifico, a nessun raduno dove c'ero anch'io. Conte c'è posto per tutti dai, argomentiamo e basta.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Probabilmente il mio limite (se tale si può definire) è quello di pensare che se si ama veramente una persona non si sente il bisogno di stare con altre....e se a volte capitano le tentazioni bisogna sempre pensare alle conseguenze che portano.


Secondo me non è un limite: è semplicemente la tua esperienza.

Evidentemente, dal matrimonio in poi tu non hai mai sentito il bisogno di stare con altre donne oltre a tua moglie. 
O si tratta di rispettare un impegno preso?
(non andrò mai più con altre donne anche se lo vorrei perchè l'ho promesso)

perchè penso che siano due cose diverse.....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Maggio 2011)

*che poi....*

non andare con altri per la paura delle conseguenze non è esattamente amare alla follia l'altra persona....forse...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non andare con altri per la paura delle conseguenze non è esattamente amare alla follia l'altra persona....forse...


Vero.:up::up::up:
Ma in un certo senso è quello che magari Minerva ha cercato di dire a te no?
Se sei andata in cerca di amichetti, non puoi amare alla follia tuo marito...no?
Forse...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero.:up::up::up:
> Ma in un certo senso è quello che magari Minerva ha cercato di dire a te no?
> *Se sei andata in cerca di amichetti, non puoi amare alla follia tuo marito*...no?
> Forse...


Ma è quello che dice Niko, non ricordo questa osservazione da parte di Minerva.

Comunque io dico che si può amare un uomo, ma desiderare anche la compagnia di altri.


----------



## Niko74 (1 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Secondo me non è un limite: è semplicemente la tua esperienza.
> 
> Evidentemente, dal matrimonio in poi tu non hai mai sentito il bisogno di stare con altre donne oltre a tua moglie.
> O si tratta di rispettare un impegno preso?
> ...


Penso entrambe le cose. O meglio, qualche "pensiero" mi è capitato però non è mai stato un bisogno tale da essere incontrollabile.
Anche rispettare un impegno preso per me è una cosa importante in tutti i campi della mia vita e probabilmente ha influito anche in questo aspetto.


----------



## Niko74 (1 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non andare con altri per la paura delle conseguenze non è esattamente amare alla follia l'altra persona....forse...


Perché invece andare con altri vuol dire amarla alla follia, vero?


----------



## Niko74 (1 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma è quello che dice Niko, non ricordo questa osservazione da parte di Minerva.
> 
> *Comunque io dico che si può amare un uomo, ma desiderare anche la compagnia di altri.*


E io dico di no....


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma è quello che dice Niko, non ricordo questa osservazione da parte di Minerva.
> 
> Comunque io dico che si può amare un uomo, ma desiderare anche la compagnia di altri.


Ma certo eh?
La cosa brutta è la solitudine eh?
Posso dirti che sono in un momento in cui appunto mi beo della compagnia delle persone.
QUello che tu, saggiamente dici, è che assolutizzare un uomo o una persona, è deleterio: anzichè arricchirsi ci impoverisce.
Anche nel mio piccolo le ho provate tutte: inutile ostinarsi a pretendere o chiedere cose da chi o non vuole o non può darcele.
Contessa, fidati, non rinuncerei alla tua compagna neanche per tutto l'oro del mondo, e non può esistere una donna che mi dica..." Ah tu quella non la devi assolutamente frequentare! Perchè ami me!".
Sarebbe...ridicolo...non trovi?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Penso entrambe le cose. O meglio, qualche "pensiero" mi è capitato però non è mai stato un bisogno tale da essere incontrollabile.
> Anche rispettare un impegno preso per me è una cosa importante in tutti i campi della mia vita e probabilmente ha influito anche in questo aspetto.


Vedi Niko...hai ragione sul rispettare gli impegni presi...ma questo a mio avviso non può valere a prescindere...
Non sto vicino ad una persona se ha bisogno di me, per dovere o consuetudine, ma solo perchè sento dentro che la generosità mi spinge a questo no?
Secondo me ci si prende certi impegni...sconsideratamente.
Osserva come fanno gli istituti di credito eh?
Ti erogano un finanziamento? SI.
Solo quando hanno sufficenti garanzie che tu possa estinguerlo.
Decidono loro quali sono i parametri.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Un ragionamento che non fa una piega. Fin quando si scherza, va bene. Ma ultimamente (e non solo) ho seguito gli accanimenti e tentativi di ignorare l'inignorabile e mi sono chiesto sia in passato che oggi il motivo reale delle mozioni di rabbiosa provocazione nei confronti di determinati utenti.
> 
> Unica soluzione è discutere seriamente. Ma credo che quando si inizia a farlo, tutta questa gran voglia di provocare a tutti i costi si dissolve nel nulla ... oppure no?


Mah secondo me, ho la sensazione, che leggere certe cose sia scoraggiante anche per chi magari capita qui per la prima volta con dei problemi e si dica, mah, meglio che non mi sfoghi con questa comunity, potrei ricevere solo risate in faccia...vedo che altre persone con problemi simili ai miei ne hanno scritto sul forum e hanno ottenuto solo di venir messi alla berlina.

Cioè quando facciamo un incidente con l'auto e corriamo al pronto soccorso...troviamo persone professionali e rassicuranti...non le comiche di Benny Hill, con infermieri e medici che coglionano il malcapitato...dicendo...
AHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAAH...ecco un altro che non sa guidare l'auto.
E che si è schiantato sulla strada.

Ovvio che se una persona non si sente minacciata o attaccata non si irrigidisce.
Pensiamo sempre a quelli che provano a postare per la prima volta...
Se il clima è sereno tutti sono portati ad essere moderati no?

Il meccanismo perverso scatta quando un utente invece di portare avanti un 3d con i propri contributi, deve passare il suo tempo a tentare di difendersi da insulti vari.


----------



## lothar57 (2 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Certamente sospetta visto che i messaggi spariscono alla velocità della luce...però si possono controllare altre cose
> 
> Ergo: se devi fare le corna a tuo marito prenditi un cellulare segreto...che poi io adesso che sono in allerta scoprirei pure quello se fa un passo falso eh  non ci vuole molto


 
Io il cell l'ho ma deve essere sul serio segreto,deve vivere in ufficio,mai a casa,prova a beccarmi.....se ci riesci.....tutt'al piu'come ieri e'stato qualche ora nascosto nella ruota di scorta...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Niko74 (2 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Io il cell l'ho ma deve essere sul serio segreto,deve vivere in ufficio,mai a casa,prova a beccarmi.....se ci riesci.....tutt'al piu'come ieri e'stato qualche ora nascosto nella ruota di scorta...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Beh...l'altro è un collega di mia moglie, quindi in ufficio il cell non le servirebbe a nulla...dato che la nessuno sa e deve sapere...quindi è fuori dall'ufficio e se non è in casa è in macchina  Non è che ci vuole un genio.
Grazie per la ruota di scorta 

Comunque adesso mi sta pure passando la fissa di controllarle il cell...ormai....


----------



## lothar57 (2 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Beh...l'altro è un collega di mia moglie, quindi in ufficio il cell non le servirebbe a nulla...dato che la nessuno sa e deve sapere...quindi è fuori dall'ufficio e se non è in casa è in macchina  Non è che ci vuole un genio.
> Grazie per la ruota di scorta
> 
> Comunque adesso mi sta pure passando la fissa di controllarle il cell...ormai....


 
Acc...la maledetta storia del collega nell'ufficio,quante c'e'ne sono,veramente tante..io al tuo posto mi metterei in ferie,e la seguirei per una settimana,prima o poi forse li becchi in flagrante.
Oppure c'e'la soluzione che mia moglie minaccia di fare..investigatore.....
Non dire ormai,non ti vorrai arrendere cosi'????


----------



## Daniele (2 Maggio 2011)

E con l'investigatore dopo potrai avere nel caso una ottima separazione senza l'inculata che spetta solitamente agli uomini.


----------



## Amoremio (2 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Secondo me non è un limite: è semplicemente la tua esperienza.
> 
> Evidentemente, *dal matrimonio in poi tu non hai mai sentito il bisogno di stare con altre donne oltre a tua moglie. *
> *O si tratta di rispettare un impegno preso?*
> ...


siamo umani, eh?
non è che se uno, anche dopo tanti anni, ama intensamente il partner il matrimonio ti metta al riparo (anzi) da momenti di fragilità personale o di coppia, in cui puoi essere più facilmente preda di una qualche "tentazione" (in realtà non è la parola giusta, ma non me ne vengono altre)
ma l'amore e il rispetto per il partner aiutano a collocare quella "tentazione" nel novero delle tante possibilità che si presentano e che consapevolmente si decide di non esplorare

non la esplori non perchè l'hai promesso
ma perchè ritieni che ciò che hai sia più importante


----------



## Daniele (2 Maggio 2011)

Forse anche per l'impegno preso, ma è una vicenda con se stessi. Chi tradisce deve essere conoscio di essere una persona che non può permettersi nessun impegno in nessun campo, una foglia al vento e penso che vivere sapendo di essere una persona totalmentre inaffidabile sia così brutto per alcune persone che preferiscono filare dritte per stare meglio.


----------



## lothar57 (2 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> siamo umani, eh?
> non è che se uno, anche dopo tanti anni, ama intensamente il partner il matrimonio ti metta al riparo (anzi) da momenti di fragilità personale o di coppia, in cui puoi essere più facilmente preda di una qualche "tentazione" (in realtà non è la parola giusta, ma non me ne vengono altre)
> ma l'amore e il rispetto per il partner aiutano a collocare quella "tentazione" nel novero delle tante possibilità che si presentano e che consapevolmente si decide di non esplorare
> 
> ...


 
Pur se con i minuti contati ho letto con interesse il tuo scritto,hai ragione bisognerebbe fare cosi'.........solo che....la tentazione c'e',a dire il vero io ora  me la vado a cercare,mi piacerebbe fare come dici tu.
Io credo che dipenda dall'animo,da quello che abbiamo dentro............


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> siamo umani, eh?
> non è che se uno, anche dopo tanti anni, ama intensamente il partner il matrimonio ti metta al riparo (anzi) da momenti di fragilità personale o di coppia, in cui puoi essere più facilmente preda di una qualche "tentazione" (in realtà non è la parola giusta, ma non me ne vengono altre)
> ma l'amore e il rispetto per il partner aiutano a collocare quella "tentazione" nel novero delle tante possibilità che si presentano e che consapevolmente si decide di non esplorare
> 
> ...


Bel post...
Giusto ritieni che ciò sia più importante...
Ma siamo noi a dare il valore di quella moneta che è l'altro?
O è l'altro che si rivaluta o si svaluta a seconda del suo atteggiamento nei nostri confronti?
Niko si ritrova una moglie che ha preso una scuffia per un altro, ergo si chiederà dentro di sè...come è potuta accadere una cosa del genere?

Insomma è anche vero che se tu stai sempre assieme al tuo compagno/a, non puoi subire certe tentazioni...

Se io esco tutti i santi venerdì da solo e per i cazzi miei...hai voglia eh? Le donnine allegre stan ovunque...anche loro fuori da sole e per i cazzi loro...


----------



## Niko74 (2 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> siamo umani, eh?
> non è che se uno, anche dopo tanti anni, ama intensamente il partner il matrimonio ti metta al riparo (anzi) da momenti di fragilità personale o di coppia, in cui puoi essere più facilmente preda di una qualche "tentazione" (in realtà non è la parola giusta, ma non me ne vengono altre)
> *ma l'amore e il rispetto per il partner aiutano a collocare quella "tentazione" nel novero delle tante possibilità che si presentano e che consapevolmente si decide di non esplorare*
> 
> ...


Quoto :up:
Tu ti esprimi meglio di me ma il succo è quello: sono IO che non voglio "esplorare" per il rispetto e l'amore che porto al partner.
E sempre quell'amore mi fece sposare in chiesa con mia moglie....io difatti non sono un gran credente e ho sempre considerato inutile il matrimonio "ufficializzato"...andava benissimo anche convivere...per me è uguale.
Mah.....era talmente importante per lei che è sempre stata credente (e qui ci scappa la risata :rotfl  che lo feci per farla felice.


----------



## Niko74 (2 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Forse anche per l'impegno preso, *ma è una vicenda con se stessi.* Chi tradisce deve essere conoscio di essere una persona che non può permettersi nessun impegno in nessun campo, una foglia al vento e penso che vivere sapendo di essere una persona totalmentre inaffidabile sia così brutto per alcune persone che preferiscono filare dritte per stare meglio.


Quoto :up:


----------



## Niko74 (2 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Acc...la maledetta storia del collega nell'ufficio,quante c'e'ne sono,veramente tante..io al tuo posto mi metterei in ferie,e la seguirei per una settimana,prima o poi forse li becchi in flagrante.
> Oppure c'e'la soluzione che mia moglie minaccia di fare..investigatore.....
> *Non dire ormai,non ti vorrai arrendere cosi'????*


E chi si arrende....io se continua a vedersi con l'altro mi separo...non faccio come tua moglie


----------



## lothar57 (2 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bel post...
> Giusto ritieni che ciò sia più importante...
> Ma siamo noi a dare il valore di quella moneta che è l'altro?
> O è l'altro che si rivaluta o si svaluta a seconda del suo atteggiamento nei nostri confronti?
> ...


Ahahahahah mi immagino mia moglie in ufficio con me,poi la sera a casa,poi a letto...che palle sarebbero,ciao ciao mie scappatelle,certo se si vive ''attaccati''diventa dura....per fortuna non e'cosi'...

Ohhh vecchio mona....quando mi illustri la Vicenza by nigt??
Per sentito dire c'e'da far bene....poi con tale accompagnatore....


----------



## lothar57 (2 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Forse anche per l'impegno preso, ma è una vicenda con se stessi. Chi tradisce deve essere conoscio di essere una persona che non può permettersi nessun impegno in nessun campo, una foglia al vento e penso che vivere sapendo di essere una persona totalmentre inaffidabile sia così brutto per alcune persone che preferiscono filare dritte per stare meglio.


 
Ma figurati e'inaffidabile nelle faccende,chiamamole cosi'''d'amore'',ma per il resto e'un'altra musica...amico,io ho una serie di impegni tosti,parlo di lavoro,e li onoro tutti,e cosi'tutto il resto.
Poi che corra dietro alle minigonne,divertendomi come un matto,cosa c'entra scusa???


----------



## Amoremio (2 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ahahahahah mi immagino mia moglie in ufficio con me,poi la sera a casa,poi a letto...che palle sarebbero,ciao ciao mie scappatelle,certo se si vive ''attaccati''diventa dura....per fortuna non e'cosi'...
> 
> ....


ma io parlavo di consapevole scelta di non esplorare determinate opportunità
lo scenario che descrivi tu esclude o riduce grandemente che tali opportunità si presentino
dunque la possibilità di scegliere, perdipiù consapevolmente

una fedeltà di quel genere non è manco più una scelta


----------



## Sterminator (2 Maggio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Un ragionamento che non fa una piega. Fin quando si scherza, va bene. Ma ultimamente (e non solo) ho seguito gli accanimenti e tentativi di ignorare l'inignorabile e mi sono chiesto sia in passato che oggi il motivo reale delle mozioni di rabbiosa provocazione nei confronti di determinati utenti.
> 
> Unica soluzione è discutere seriamente. Ma credo che quando si inizia a farlo, tutta questa gran voglia di provocare a tutti i costi si dissolve nel nulla ... oppure no?


Giova' invece di pieghe ce ne sono a iosa....basta volerle vedere...:mrgreen:

ti sara' sfuggito che la sfida, (a cui io non mi sottraggo mai manco con quel fesso di chen lo feci, dovresti ricordartelo, no?.:mrgreen:.) l'ha lanciata lui sbeffeggiandomi fin da subito per quel che rappresento per lui riservando tale trattamento anche a tutti i traditi o meglio alle tradite...

infatti non e' questione di usare termini come fallito, cojone&affini che disturba ma il fatto che ci siano voci che possano offuscare la sua stella facendo vedere al forum tutto il suo "splendore" effettivo...:mrgreen:...e dei traditori in generale...

a sostegno di quanto affermo, mi sovviene alla memoria il giochino che avete attuato al giro prima con la cancellazione insindacabile di tutte le voci che come dicevo contrastavano con le sue puttanate che profluvia...anche se su certi elementi concordo che abbiano subìto una condanna corretta ma per utenti come Persa o Bruja (per non fare elenchi troppo lunghi) non mi pare che usassero gli epiteti che gli dedico io, eppure.

Quindi a giudicare dalla difficolta' in cui versa ormai quell'utente nel contrastare i ragionamenti buttandola sempre in rissa col sottoscritto, provocando a freddo a dispetto del suo sbandierare da secoli ,consigliandolo anche a tutti addirittura, l'ignore, ma mai attuato, ti chiedo se si sta per mettere in atto una nuova epurazione...

troppe voci di nuovo fuori dal coro e che attaccano il conte...intollerabile Giova'...:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (2 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah ma guarda...
> E da che pulpito parla di cose che non conosce?
> Ah ma guarda...
> Si vive del pettegolezzo eh? Dell'immaginato, del confidato, del riferito...
> ...


Bravo dissemina nei tuoi posts le prove per cio' che sostengo, comprese le tue provocazioni a freddo...io di qua non mi schiodo come ha fatto Mari', scoglionatasi di te...:mrgreen:

per quanto riguarda il pettegolezzo, nel mio caso e' inutile ricorrervi, perche' le scrivete gia' voi nero su bianco le cose che stridono con la vostra coerenza e che facendovele notare considerate illazioni, calunnie, insulti, offese etcetc...

fai pure pero', sei sempre piu' illuminante...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (2 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Bravo dissemina nei tuoi posts le prove per cio' che sostengo, comprese le tue provocazioni a freddo...io di qua non mi schiodo come ha fatto Mari', scoglionatasi di te...:mrgreen:
> 
> per quanto riguarda il pettegolezzo, nel mio caso e' inutile ricorrervi, perche' le scrivete gia' voi nero su bianco le cose che stridono con la vostra coerenza e che facendovele notare considerate illazioni, calunnie, insulti, offese etcetc...
> 
> ...


chi sarebbero le 3 madri?
io ero rimasta alle maestre di vita


----------



## Sterminator (2 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> chi sarebbero le 3 madri?
> io ero rimasta alle maestre di vita


Quelle che lo castigavano al giro prima come facciamo noi e che diciamo che ormai e' nudo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

percio' se nel caso, considerate salutata e te dico che e' stato un piacere conoscerti, seppur virtualmente...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (2 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Quelle che lo castigavano al giro prima come facciamo noi e che diciamo che ormai e' nudo...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


mi spiacerà se te ne andrai spintanemente, come pare

c'è da dire che non hai fatto nulla per rendere meno agevole quello che era evidentemente un obiettivo

e che la tua dipartita è funzionale a rendere sempre più questo forum una sorta di manicomio dove qualunque boiata va necessariamente plaudita
e un fisiologico disaccordo  escluso o, al massimo, deriso e mal sopportato solo se espresso in termini che sarebbero considerati evitativi dalla contessa clara


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mi spiacerà se te ne andrai spintanemente, come pare
> 
> c'è da dire che non hai fatto nulla per rendere meno agevole quello che era evidentemente un obiettivo
> 
> ...


Mah che dirti Amoremio
A me il forum sembra molto più bello, interessante e piacevole...di un tempo, non mi pare che sia un manicomio, ha solo mutato fisionomia no?
E ora c'è finalmente un confronto buono tra traditi e traditori...in cui entrambi possono far riflettere gli altri...e come dire...un clima più sereno no?
E' molto importante che tutti possano dire la loro e che si sentano ascoltati.
Mi pare che questo obiettivo sia stato raggiunto.
E te l'ho già detto: lo spessore e i contenuti dei tuoi post sono molto migliorati, rispetto ad un tempo, in cui, anzichè essere espressione del tuo modo di pensare, di vivere, dei tuoi valori ecc..ecc..ecc...erano solo un povero...ah si hai ragione, ah si anch'io la penso così, ecc..ecc..ecc...

Sui termini considerati evitativi non so a cosa alludi...
A me la Contessa Matraini piace da impazzire come persona, a prescindere se è una fedele o un'infedele: quelli appunto sono cazzi suoi, e non sono una discriminante.

Almeno è finita quell'equazione: sei una traditrice dunque una sfaciafamiglie, puttana, rubamariti e se sei una tradita...qua poverina, vittima, santa, ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc...

Indubbio che ci voleva una personalità del calibro della Matraini, indubbio.


----------



## lothar57 (2 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> E chi si arrende....io se continua a vedersi con l'altro mi separo...non faccio come tua moglie


 
Mia moglie non sa'niente immagina....sabato ha fatto la cretina in un centro commerciale con un ragazzo che pendeva  dalle sue labbra,apposta per...avvisarmi.
Se mi becca rallentero'molte le operazioni,non posso separarmi.

Scusa due volte Niko.uno perche'alle volte eccedo senza pensare a chi sta'dall'altra parte della barricata.due perche'ti chiedo se ne hai parlato con lei,magari l'hai scritto ma io qua'sto'pochissimo...ciao


----------



## Sterminator (2 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *Mia moglie non sa'niente immagina....sabato ha fatto la cretina in un centro commerciale con un ragazzo che pendeva  dalle sue labbra,apposta per...avvisarmi.*
> Se mi becca rallentero'molte le operazioni,non posso separarmi.
> 
> Scusa due volte Niko.uno perche'alle volte eccedo senza pensare a chi sta'dall'altra parte della barricata.due perche'ti chiedo se ne hai parlato con lei,magari l'hai scritto ma io qua'sto'pochissimo...ciao


A parte che trovo anche una banale visita ad un centro commerciale con questi presupposti di uno schifo e squallore unico, sempre a tirare per le mutande...:mrgreen:... ora una ora l'altro, comunque come si fa al posto tuo ad essere certo che nun te cornifica a nastro come fai te ed e' brava anche lei a nun farse scopri'?:mrgreen:

boh, sara' il mistero della fede del reputarsi piu' furbo degli altri...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Niko74 (2 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mia moglie non sa'niente immagina....sabato ha fatto la cretina in un centro commerciale con un ragazzo che pendeva dalle sue labbra,apposta per...avvisarmi.
> Se mi becca rallentero'molte le operazioni,non posso separarmi.
> 
> Scusa due volte Niko.uno perche'alle volte eccedo senza pensare a chi sta'dall'altra parte della barricata.due perche'ti chiedo se ne hai parlato con lei,magari l'hai scritto ma io qua'sto'pochissimo...ciao


Si si, beccata 2 mesi fa....ha perso la testa per l'altro non è che lo ha fatto per divertirsi (o per lo meno non solo). Ne abbiamo parlato....o meglio io ne ho parlato e lei non decide e non fa nulla....Ora presumo non lo frequenti più, ma sembra in depressione :unhappy:

Molto presumibilmente era la prima volta che tradiva...lo posso dedurre dalle grossolane cavolate che ha fatto per farsi sgamare...

Però una cosa...se ti becca dici che "rallenterai" perché non puoi separati....ma se fosse lei a volere la separazione? Mica ti puoi opporre da quel che ne so...


----------



## Kid (2 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Però una cosa...se ti becca dici che "rallenterai" perché non puoi separati....ma se fosse lei a volere la separazione? Mica ti puoi opporre da quel che ne so...


Sarebbe una gran fortuna... nessun dubbio, nessun rimpianto... per te!


----------



## Sole (2 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Forse anche per l'impegno preso, ma è una vicenda con se stessi. Chi tradisce deve essere conoscio di essere una persona che non può permettersi nessun impegno in nessun campo, una foglia al vento e penso che vivere sapendo di essere una persona totalmentre inaffidabile sia così brutto per alcune persone che preferiscono filare dritte per stare meglio.


Questo è vero in parte.

Sicuramente ci sono tante persone che non tradiscono per coerenza con se stessi, perchè vivere mentendo non è una cosa che possono fare tutti, bisogna esserci tagliati, ecco. Personalmente, ogni volta che sono andata a letto con un altro, pur avendolo fatto in un momento della nostra coppia in cui il rapporto era temporaneamente 'sospeso', ho sentito che DOVEVA essere una cosa temporanea, un momento, una fase... perchè non sarei mai riuscita a fare quel tipo di vita per molto, mentire mi avrebbe logorato. Io per vivere bene ho bisogno di essere sincera con chi amo.

Ma la tentazione, per me, quando si vive un rapporto profondo, intenso e appagante, si riduce a un gioco, a un momento ludico e si liquida con facilità. Almeno questo è ciò che provo io. Se ho in testa mio marito, sotto tutti i punti di vista, gli altri possono anche piacermi, posso anche farmi delle fantasie, ma poi ci rido su e torno a casa serena.

Lo stesso credo sia per lui. L'altro giorno mi ha raccontato di aver rifiutato una proposta sessuale esplicita da parte di una donna per lui interessante. Gli ho chiesto cosa avesse provato nel rifiutare e il perchè di quel rifiuto. Lui mi ha risposto che in questo momento non gli interessa fare sesso con altre donne e di aver rifiutato senza il minimo ripensamento. E lo so che è così, lo sento, perchè in questo momento siamo in grande sintonia.

Ecco, pensavo che dopo tanta sofferenza da parte di entrambi, questo è un gran bel risultato.


----------



## Diletta (2 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Io sinceramente non ce la farei a stare con una persona che, pur se con il mio permesso, si permette di andare con altri. Ovviamente io non darei mai il mio benestare, *però gli consentirei tranquillamente di andarsene se non mi ama più.*
> 
> *Probabilmente il mio limite (se tale si può definire) è quello di pensare che se si ama veramente una persona non si sente il bisogno di stare con altre.*...e se a volte capitano le tentazioni bisogna sempre pensare alle conseguenze che portano.
> 
> ...



Niko, penso proprio che il tuo limite sia un po' quello. Anch'io fino a che amo non sento il bisogno di stare con altri, ma con la riflessione che ho fatto e sto ancora facendo ho capito che per altri può non essere sempre così. Dipende soprattutto dai momenti che si attraversano, dalle circostanze...le variabili sono tante.   

L'errore che fai è quello di parlare di amore. E' logico che se non c'è più amore bisogna prenderne atto con dolore e lasciare andare quella persona, perchè non c'è niente che si possa fare. Quello è il vero dramma per me.

Per il grassetto: non so se riuscirei a farlo, ma la mia forma mentale mi permette quanto meno di pensarlo.


----------



## lothar57 (2 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> A parte che trovo anche una banale visita ad un centro commerciale con questi presupposti di uno schifo e squallore unico, sempre a tirare per le mutande...:mrgreen:... ora una ora l'altro, comunque come si fa al posto tuo ad essere certo che nun te cornifica a nastro come fai te ed e' brava anche lei a nun farse scopri'?:mrgreen:
> 
> boh, sara' il mistero della fede del reputarsi piu' furbo degli altri...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Mahhh sai dopo 30 anni da commerciante,e le varie amenita'che vedo giornalmente in tutte le cose che seguo,certezze non ne ho piu'da tempo,e sinceramente chi le ha nelle cose di cui parliamo qua'fa moltoooo  male.................


----------



## lothar57 (2 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Si si, beccata 2 mesi fa....ha perso la testa per l'altro non è che lo ha fatto per divertirsi (o per lo meno non solo). Ne abbiamo parlato....o meglio io ne ho parlato e lei non decide e non fa nulla....Ora presumo non lo frequenti più, ma sembra in depressione :unhappy:
> 
> Molto presumibilmente era la prima volta che tradiva...lo posso dedurre dalle grossolane cavolate che ha fatto per farsi sgamare...
> 
> Però una cosa...se ti becca dici che "rallenterai" perché non puoi separati....ma se fosse lei a volere la separazione? Mica ti puoi opporre da quel che ne so...


Mi permetto di dirti che se e'stata una sbandata,se il tuo matrimonio ti interessa ancora,cancella tutto,e ricominciate per bene.

Mia moglie non arrivera' a tanto',benche  separarsi le costerebbe zero,abbiamo tante cose importanti assieme.e anche vero che un giglio non sono mai stato...no direi che al massimo me le rende con gli interessi....


----------



## Sterminator (2 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mahhh sai dopo 30 anni da commerciante,e le varie amenita'che vedo giornalmente in tutte le cose che seguo,certezze non ne ho piu'da tempo,e sinceramente chi le ha nelle cose di cui parliamo qua'fa moltoooo  male.................


Te posso cita' allora mi' cuggino idraulico e stamo a posto...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Cioe' il tuo messaggio subliminale e' che in ogni ufficio o azienda ove vai a vendere penne, ce trovi zoccole che t'aspettano a ***** aperte?

uao...ma e' un paradiso...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (2 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Si si, beccata 2 mesi fa....ha perso la testa per l'altro non è che lo ha fatto per divertirsi (o per lo meno non solo). Ne abbiamo parlato....o meglio io ne ho parlato e lei non decide e non fa nulla....Ora presumo non lo frequenti più, ma sembra in depressione :unhappy:
> 
> Molto presumibilmente era la prima volta che tradiva...lo posso dedurre dalle grossolane cavolate che ha fatto per farsi sgamare...
> 
> Però una cosa...se ti becca dici che "rallenterai" perché non puoi separati....ma se fosse lei a volere la separazione? *Mica ti puoi opporre da quel che ne so..*.


Macche' e gli leva anche le mutande...

se le usa...visto che e' na' bella perdita de tempo....cala, sali,cala,sali...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (2 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mia moglie non sa'niente immagina....*sabato ha fatto la cretina in un centro commerciale con un ragazzo che pendeva dalle sue labbra,*apposta per...avvisarmi.
> Se mi becca rallentero'molte le operazioni,non posso separarmi.
> 
> ............


sul grassetto:   
sull'ultima riga: se ti becca potrebbe andare dritta dritta dall'avvocato e tu non puoi non saperlo
quindi questa è solo una sboronata


----------



## Amoremio (2 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Sarebbe una gran fortuna... nessun dubbio, nessun rimpianto... per te!


 
parlava della moglie di lothar
credo


----------



## Kid (2 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> parlava della moglie di lothar
> credo


Allora no, povero Lothar!


----------



## Amoremio (2 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ............
> Per il grassetto: non so se riuscirei a farlo, ma la mia forma mentale mi permette quanto meno di pensarlo.


a quale dei 2 grassetti ti riferisci?
mica ho capito comunque


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Questo è vero in parte.
> 
> Sicuramente ci sono tante persone che non tradiscono per coerenza con se stessi, perchè vivere mentendo non è una cosa che possono fare tutti, bisogna esserci tagliati, ecco. Personalmente, ogni volta che sono andata a letto con un altro, pur avendolo fatto in un momento della nostra coppia in cui il rapporto era temporaneamente 'sospeso', ho sentito che DOVEVA essere una cosa temporanea, un momento, una fase... perchè non sarei mai riuscita a fare quel tipo di vita per molto, mentire mi avrebbe logorato. Io per vivere bene ho bisogno di essere sincera con chi amo.
> 
> ...


Si lui ha capito che certe cose "sono cagate"...non ne ha bisogno, dato che ha te...questo si è un gran bel risultato...e ammiro la possibilità che ora ha di essere completamente sincero con te. Bellissimo

Fa in modo che non gli possa interessare di fare sesso con altre donne...perchè tu lo appaghi no?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sul grassetto:
> sull'ultima riga: se ti becca potrebbe andare dritta dritta dall'avvocato e tu non puoi non saperlo
> quindi questa è solo una sboronata


Ma è per questo che ci devo parlare con la colonnella, la generalessa...a naso non è tipo da andare dritta da un avvocato, ma da legnarlo per bene...come sai...le donne sparano!


----------



## lothar57 (2 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Te posso cita' allora mi' cuggino idraulico e stamo a posto...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


 
Non ci capiamo...non dicevo per quello,ma quello che vedo ogni giorno,per situazioni di lavoro o altro,una capitata proprio venerdi',non parlo di sesso,in generale mano sul fuoco per nessuno...


----------



## lothar57 (2 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma è per questo che ci devo parlare con la colonnella, la generalessa...a naso non è tipo da andare dritta da un avvocato, ma da legnarlo per bene...come sai...le donne sparano!


 Anche perche'non ha bisogno dell'avv ,come sai.
Mi fa'paura solo la minaccia dell'investigatore,quello si'.....sai  mica ti dico quando comincia ha annunciato.......quello potrebbe essere un problema,per quanto io sia volpe.....e fregarmi sia quasi impossibile....
ehhhhhh situazione intrigante....Conte stai sul chi vive.se avessi bisogno.....


----------



## Niko74 (2 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *Mi permetto di dirti che se e'stata una sbandata,se il tuo matrimonio ti interessa ancora,cancella tutto,e ricominciate per bene.*
> 
> Mia moglie non arrivera' a tanto',benche separarsi le costerebbe zero,abbiamo tante cose importanti assieme.e anche vero che un giglio non sono mai stato...no direi che al massimo me le rende con gli interessi....


A me interessa, però al momento a me sembra che a LEI non interessi più nulla. Forse è troppo presto ed è ancora nel pieno della "sbandata" (che io ho bruscamente interrotto sul nascere oltretutto).

Io più di stare qui ad aspettare non no che fare....


----------



## lothar57 (2 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Macche' e gli leva anche le mutande...
> 
> se le usa...visto che e' na' bella perdita de tempo....cala, sali,cala,sali...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 
amico mio...da te non l'aspettavo....dovresti sapere che mica sempre vince chi ha diritto...ho visto una cosa finire all'esatto contrario,sai...la legge....


----------



## Sterminator (2 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Anche perche'non ha bisogno dell'avv ,come sai.
> Mi fa'paura solo la minaccia dell'investigatore,quello si'.....sai  mica ti dico quando comincia ha annunciato.......quello potrebbe essere un problema,per quanto io sia volpe.....e fregarmi sia quasi impossibile....
> ehhhhhh situazione intrigante....Conte stai sul chi vive.se avessi bisogno.....


Scusa e quando pure t'avesse scoperto con Sherlock, di cosa hai paura di preciso che ti succeda??

Me pare che anche te parli con lingua biforcuta...


----------



## Sterminator (2 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amico mio...da te non l'aspettavo....dovresti sapere che mica sempre vince chi ha diritto...ho visto una cosa finire all'esatto contrario,sai...la legge....


Se ti scopre che la cornifichi l'addebito te lo marchia a fuoco sulle chiappe....:mrgreen:...

hai figli indipendenti economicamente???

e te sei giocato anche la casa visto che se fara' trascrivere l'assegnazione...:mrgreen:.. perche' co' sti chiari di luna hai voja l'indipendenza bamboccionica...

insomma sto a parla' co' papy bancomat...

auguri...

ah dimenticavo...se fai il furbo preparate ad accogliere la finanza per un controllino con fare cortese...mi raccomando...

trovarse un cetriolone fastidioso ce vole n' attimo

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (2 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Se ti scopre che la cornifichi l'addebito te lo marchia a fuoco sulle chiappe....:mrgreen:...
> 
> hai figli indipendenti economicamente???
> 
> ...


Parlo seriamente...tu fai un lavoro dipendente vero??
Perche'sei all'oscuro di come funzionino realmente le cose.e per favore non parlare di legge a sproposito con me,non sto'qua'a dirti perche' e per come....se permetti ne so'da riempire il forum per sei mesi...
Io sono candido amico,pago le tasse e tutto il resto,e considero la Gdf un'arma che tutela lo Stato.....


----------



## lothar57 (2 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Scusa e quando pure t'avesse scoperto con Sherlock, di cosa hai paura di preciso che ti succeda??
> 
> Me pare che anche te parli con lingua biforcuta...


Me'sai vedere le foto di quel tipo non e'mai bello..una cosa immaginarlo un'altra vedere,foto e sapere chi e'l'altra....non ci penso amico...e meglio...


----------



## Sterminator (2 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Parlo seriamente...*tu fai un lavoro dipendente vero??*
> Perche'sei all'oscuro di come funzionino realmente le cose.e per favore non parlare di legge a sproposito con me,non sto'qua'a dirti perche' e per come....se permetti ne so'da riempire il forum per sei mesi...
> Io sono candido amico,pago le tasse e tutto il resto,e considero la Gdf un'arma che tutela lo Stato.....


C'hai proprio preso...so' autonomo...:mrgreen:

cioe' fammi capire....a parte i leasing, tu per caso le hai sempre tenuto nascosto anche le tue entrate? non sa quanto guadagni?dove hai i conto correnti?

di bene in meglio...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

comunque la finanza se viene qualche virgola fuori posto te la trova sempre...e ce pensano loro a scopri' gli altarini...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (2 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> C'hai proprio preso...so' autonomo...:mrgreen:
> 
> cioe' fammi capire....a parte i leasing, tu per caso le hai sempre tenuto nascosto anche le tue entrate? non sa quanto guadagni?dove hai i conto correnti?
> 
> ...


cosa guadagno certo che no,poi caro''collega''sappiamo che mica il 10 qualcuno ci da'la busta....se siamo stati bravi guadagniamo viceversa no...comunque sta'benissimo dal punto di vista economico,non avrebbe bisogno neanche di un cent...tocco ferro perche'per ovvi motivi neanche la casa risulta,in parte,mia....
daiii Sterminator...parliamo del tempo,hai visto che bella giornata??'Muove............


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah che dirti Amoremio
> *A me il forum sembra molto più bello, interessante e piacevole...di un tempo,* non mi pare che sia un manicomio, ha solo mutato fisionomia no?
> E ora c'è finalmente un confronto buono tra traditi e traditori...in cui entrambi possono far riflettere gli altri...e come dire...un clima più sereno no?
> E' molto importante che tutti possano dire la loro e che si sentano ascoltati.
> ...


 no, no, no


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Anche perche'non ha bisogno dell'avv ,come sai.
> Mi fa'paura solo la minaccia dell'investigatore,quello si'.....sai  mica ti dico quando comincia ha annunciato.......quello potrebbe essere un problema,per quanto io sia volpe.....e fregarmi sia quasi impossibile....
> ehhhhhh situazione intrigante....Conte stai sul chi vive.se avessi bisogno.....


Amico mio, mi spaccio per investigatore...sai che mattana?
Professionalissimo che la convinco che è stata molto cattiva a pensare male di te...


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, no, no


Dici?
E come mai?

Beh se non ti piace...nessuno ti trattiene no?


----------



## lothar57 (2 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Amico mio, mi spaccio per investigatore...sai che mattana?
> Professionalissimo che la convinco che è stata molto cattiva a pensare male di te...


 
magari..........per lavoro li conosce..........e lo farebbero pure gratis.....ma Lothar nessuno lo gabba...in genere sono io il gabbatore....adesso vado via da vero,se no ti seguo per tutto il sito...vado a bermi un tocai gelato a casa....Conte...ciao


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> magari..........per lavoro li conosce..........e lo farebbero pure gratis.....ma Lothar nessuno lo gabba...in genere sono io il gabbatore....adesso vado via da vero,se no ti seguo per tutto il sito...vado a bermi un tocai gelato a casa....Conte...ciao


Ciao...ma dobbiamo comunque orchestrare qualcosa io e te...la mia mente sta macinando...magari trovo due amiche che sono curiose del Kristal...ad una manca il damigello e chiamo te...:carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> E io dico di no....


Tu non sei una donna, cosa vuoi sapere? :carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Perché invece andare con altri vuol dire amarla alla follia, vero?


Chi l'ha mai detto?

Siete voi che parlate sempre del grande amore....mica io.


----------



## MK (2 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Comunque io dico che si può amare un uomo, ma desiderare anche la compagnia di altri.


Desiderare nel senso di sessualmente? Certo che sì. Ma proprio perchè lo ami e lo rispetti non lo fai. A meno che il bisogno sessuale sia sempre stato frustrato, e qui mi chiederei "perchè allora mi sono accontentata e non ho cercato chi potesse darmi sia la stabilità che la passione?".


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Desiderare nel senso di sessualmente? Certo che sì. Ma proprio perchè lo ami e lo rispetti non lo fai. A meno che il bisogno sessuale sia sempre stato frustrato, e qui mi chiederei "perchè allora mi sono accontentata e non ho cercato chi potesse darmi sia la stabilità che la passione?".


Desiderare anche come compagnia, amicizia.
Lo so, a volte i miei discorsi sembrano extra-vaganti, gettati là per provocare.

Sono d'accordo col tuo discorso, che va di pari passo a quello letto poc'anzi di Amoremio. Ami, rispetti e non cerchi altro. Se altro ti si configura, ti giri e vai senza nemmeno salutare.
Sarebbe la SCELTA più consona, se dettata dall'amore incondizionato.

Ma chiedo: c'è qualcuno, a parte Gesù Cristo, che può parlare di amore incondizionato?
Magari sì. 
O forse quella SCELTA assume un valore maggiore proporzionalmente al sacrificio che comporta. Insomma ognuno è libero di accomodarsi, io non contesto o non taccio di dabbenaggine quella SCELTA.

Invitavo Niko a rifletterci, coi miei modi un pò bruschi

E lui ha risposto, con poche parole ben piazzate.


----------



## Amoremio (2 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, no, no


quoto minerva

e copio il post da lei quotato
profittando del suo impegno del divulgare le boiate che scrive l'ex lord


Originariamente Scritto da *contepinceton*  
_Mah che dirti Amoremio_
_*A me il forum sembra molto più bello, interessante e piacevole...di un tempo,* non mi pare che sia un manicomio, ha solo mutato fisionomia no?_
_E ora c'è finalmente un confronto buono tra traditi e traditori...in cui entrambi possono far riflettere gli altri...e come dire...un clima più sereno no?_
_E' molto importante che tutti possano dire la loro e che si sentano ascoltati._
_Mi pare che questo obiettivo sia stato raggiunto._
_E te l'ho già detto: lo spessore e i contenuti dei tuoi post sono molto migliorati, rispetto ad un tempo, in cui, anzichè essere espressione del tuo modo di pensare, di vivere, dei tuoi valori ecc..ecc..ecc...erano solo un povero...ah si hai ragione, ah si anch'io la penso così, ecc..ecc..ecc..._

_Sui termini considerati evitativi non so a cosa alludi..._
_A me la Contessa Matraini piace da impazzire come persona, a prescindere se è una fedele o un'infedele: quelli appunto sono cazzi suoi, e non sono una discriminante._

_Almeno è finita quell'equazione: sei una traditrice dunque una sfaciafamiglie, puttana, rubamariti e se sei una tradita...qua poverina, vittima, santa, ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc..._

_Indubbio che ci voleva una personalità del calibro della Matraini, indubbio._


il forum ha mutato più che fisionomia
e devo ritenere sia una precisa scelta di admin

io ci leggo le stesse cose che normalmente indichi come negative e che dici non ci siano più
i dubbi su fake e cloni continuano
gli insulti pure, sotto varie forme
i litigi anche, come prima
e se non sono ancora esplosi in diatribe furibonde è perchè anche prima ciò era periodico e non continuo
(e anche perchè credo tu ci intervega meno, dato che chi ti stava sulle scatole è stato escluso o si è autoescluso)

non dubito che a te vada bene così
infatti è fuori dal forum la maggior parte delle voci che ti hanno conosciuto nella tua prima incarnazione (e mi trattengo dal fornire dettagli, che comunque riguarderebbero esclusivamente cose che hai postato in chiaro, per lo schifo che mi coglie) e che sulla base di ciò che tu scrivevi si era fatte una corretta idea di ciò che sei
le persone che hai accusato di formare una cricca che si accordava in privato quando sei sempre stato tu ad abusare degli mp per creare fazioni
(cosa che in diversi casi, prima che ti mettessi in ignore, hai ammesso nei tuoi post, che in alcuni casi, per la contraddizione che emergeva, ho pure conservato)

sul rosso: che tu possa apprezzare lo spessore dei miei post lo leggo solo ora ed è per me fonte di preoccupazione
che prima fossero solo quel che tu dici che erano è, in gran parte, una delle tue tante fasullate
e, per la minima parte residua, conseguenza del fatto che, quando i nick esclusi ancora scrivevano, capitava più di frequente di leggere post che molto si avvicinavano alle mie posizioni
ed anche al desiderio, che ancora anima il mio stare nel forum, di dire cose che magari possono non piacere o non essere condivise ma che sono comunque ragionate
di fornire un punto di vista altro, magari solo mio magari no
in una parola, di "spendermi" 

cercando di essere, nel mio modo, utile

anche sapendo che sarebbe ben più agevole e "popolare" fregarsene delle contraddizioni e dei conflitti che certi post lasciano emergere
così che basterebbe dire a chiunque "bravo, hai ragione" (che si tratti di chi fa orge all'insaputa del coniuge come di chi accusa il fedifrago di ignominia)

e non sono la sola che "si spende" in questo modo 
dribblando le innovazioni regolamentari esplicite o no conseguenti a ciò che è successo
l'importante è che non diano troppo disturbo 
che non contestino le tue boiate
che non ti prendano in castagna

altrimenti scatta la rappresaglia

sintomatico il tuo aver costantemente a che dire con stermi

ti vien bene farti paladino della correttezza forumistica contro di lui
dicendo che insulta e che non ha motivo di star nel forum non essendo nè tradito nè traditore
ma le stesse cose le potresti dire di un altro nick (fatta salva la remota possibilità che tu l'abbia fatto in post che nessuno ha quotato e che dunque non ho letto) che non nomino perchè mi sta pure simpatico e non voglio venir fraintesa come se chiedessi un intervento contro di lui 
che come lui insulta, non è tradito nè traditore 
ma periodicamente ti omaggia e ti ha aiutato a "far fuori" chi non ti era gradito 

sul tuo riferimento alla contessa matraini
non può sfuggire a chi ti conosce che sia uno dei tuoi tanti modi di buttare in caciara le conversazioni, manipolandole per i tuoi scopi
io ho detto "contessa clara" che nulla ha a che vedere con la matraini

l'equazione di cui parli non esisteva
prova ne sia il rapporto che sia io che altre tradite che sono state escluse avevamo stretto rapporti di stima quando non d'affetto con traditrici o "altre"

quella contrapposizione l'hai amplificata e strumentalizzata tu
spargendo le tue velenose, e furbette, finte verità nel forum e, ho motivo di ritenere, fuori

resti in ignore, perchè, già leggendo solo quel che viene quotato, è per me eccessivo lo schifo (mi scuso con gli altri utenti) che mi suscitano le tue paternalistiche e manipolatorie esternazioni 


mi rammarico di averti dato l'apparente importanza necessaria per replicare
non l'ho fatto per te ma per chi leggendoti potrebbe pensare che le cose siano andate come descrivi
poi
mio onere, se così desidero, dire come la penso
liberi tutti di pensare che sia io a vederla in modo errato


----------



## Sabina (2 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Desiderare nel senso di sessualmente? Certo che sì. Ma proprio perchè lo ami e lo rispetti non lo fai. A meno che il bisogno sessuale sia sempre stato frustrato, e qui mi chiederei "perchè allora mi sono accontentata e non ho cercato chi potesse darmi sia la stabilità che la passione?".


Perché e' arrivato troppo tardi.....?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quoto minerva
> 
> e copio il post da lei quotato
> profittando del suo impegno del divulgare le boiate che scrive l'ex lord
> ...


Ti capisco...
Ma mi spaventi...e amareggi non poco, con quanto mi scrivi.
Mi rendo conto che i tuoi pregiudizi sulla mia persona non verranno mai scalfiti, nonostante quanto io abbia lavorato su di me, per essere accettato anche da te.
Non me ne farò un problema, ma ora mi è chiaro come la pensi.

Il forum ha mutato fisionomia solo perchè sono mutati gli utenti.

Io comunque non ho mai offeso nè insultato nessun utente.
E se le cose stanno come dici tu, non mi spiego il successo che ho avuto in questo forum.

Cercherò di urtare il meno possibile la tua sensibilità, che avverto molto diversa dalla mia, tu però rifletti bene sulle accuse che mi rivolgi, prova a pensare minimamente, che forse c'è qualcosa che ti vizia nei miei confronti.

Ma se è come dici tu...perchè avrei tanti amici/e?


----------



## Sterminator (2 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti capisco...
> Ma mi spaventi...e amareggi non poco, con quanto mi scrivi.
> Mi rendo conto che i tuoi pregiudizi sulla mia persona non verranno mai scalfiti, nonostante quanto io abbia lavorato su di me, per essere accettato anche da te.
> Non me ne farò un problema, ma ora mi è chiaro come la pensi.
> ...


Ma dove, in corsia?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quoto minerva
> 
> e copio il post da lei quotato
> *profittando del suo impegno del divulgare le boiate che scrive l'ex lord*


 solo a tempo perso


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dici?
> E come mai?
> 
> *Beh se non ti piace...nessuno ti trattiene no*?


 hai fatto bene a dirlo.
se non sbaglio il discorso era leggermente diverso : tu sostieni che il forum sia migliore , io non trovo.


----------



## MK (2 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Perché e' arrivato troppo tardi.....?


Ma quando arriva e se arriva si è sempre in tempo per chiudere e ricominciare. Lo so, dipende anche dalla controparte. Ma qualcuno deve pur iniziare, o no?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai fatto bene a dirlo.
> se non sbaglio il discorso era leggermente diverso : tu sostieni che il forum sia migliore , io non trovo.


Divergenza di opinioni no?
Che idee hai per migliorarlo?


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Divergenza di opinioni no?
> *Che idee hai per migliorarlo*?


 perché migliorarlo, non ti sta bene così?
sei tu che facevi paragoni


----------



## Niko74 (2 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Tu non sei una donna, cosa vuoi sapere? :carneval:


Come....ma se Diletta mi aveva quasi convinto che ero una donna visto il mio modo di ragionare


----------



## Niko74 (2 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Desiderare anche come compagnia, amicizia.
> Lo so, a volte i miei discorsi sembrano extra-vaganti, gettati là per provocare.
> 
> Sono d'accordo col tuo discorso, che va di pari passo a quello letto poc'anzi di Amoremio. Ami, rispetti e non cerchi altro. Se altro ti si configura, ti giri e vai senza nemmeno salutare.
> ...


Eeehhh...me lo dice pure mia moglie che sono di poche parole :rotfl:
I tuoi modi mi fanno riflettere, perché sono diametralmente opposti ai miei. Riesco però a capire i concetti che esprimi...solo che io non starei bene con me stesso ad applicarli.

Ad ogni modo credo sia chiaro che io non impedisco nulla a mia moglie...lei farà ciò che vuole e se vuole andarsene con l'altro lo può fare.
L'unica cosa che effettivamente le impedisco è di stare con me e con l'altro. Però il suo caso è diverso dal tuo...lei è persa per quel tizio...tu invece li comandi a bacchetta i tuoi amici


----------



## Sabina (2 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ma quando arriva e se arriva si è sempre in tempo per chiudere e ricominciare. Lo so, dipende anche dalla controparte. Ma qualcuno deve pur iniziare, o no?


Non e' sempre così facile quando si ha una famiglia... credo che l'amore non sempre basti. C'è chi e' più razionale, anche in amore, e che tende a stare ben con i piedi per terra. Anche se c'è amore....


----------



## Niko74 (2 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Non e' sempre così facile quando si ha una famiglia... credo che l'amore non sempre basti. C'è chi e' più razionale, anche in amore, e che tende a stare ben con i piedi per terra. Anche se c'è amore....


Non è facile sicuramente, però tu preferisci vivere un rapporto nell'inganno del tuo ignaro partner mentre ti prendi quello che "è arrivato troppo tardi"? 
Cosi si che è facile


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Eeehhh...me lo dice pure mia moglie che sono di poche parole :rotfl:
> I tuoi modi mi fanno riflettere, perché sono diametralmente opposti ai miei. Riesco però a capire i concetti che esprimi...solo che io non starei bene con me stesso ad applicarli.
> 
> Ad ogni modo credo sia chiaro che io non impedisco nulla a mia moglie...lei farà ciò che vuole e se vuole andarsene con l'altro lo può fare.
> L'unica cosa che effettivamente le impedisco è di stare con me e con l'altro. *Però il suo caso è diverso dal tuo...lei è persa per quel tizio...tu invece li comandi a bacchetta i tuoi amici*


E' vero, però sappi che ho imparato anch'io.
A osservare, a riflettere, a metabolizzare.
Comando a bacchetta anche me stessa, quando serve


----------



## MK (2 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Non e' sempre così facile quando si ha una famiglia... credo che l'amore non sempre basti. C'è chi e' più razionale, anche in amore, e che tende a stare ben con i piedi per terra. Anche se c'è amore....


Ma razionale cosa vuol dire?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché migliorarlo, non ti sta bene così?
> sei tu che facevi paragoni


Può sempre migliorare no?
Come facciamo a dire che una cosa è perfetta solo perchè è a misura nostra?
Può sempre migliorare, risolvendo i problemi...

O no?
A me sta bene così...
Ma ci ho dedicato parecchio tempo ed energia.
Questo è innegabile.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah secondo me, ho la sensazione, che leggere certe cose sia scoraggiante anche per chi magari capita qui per la prima volta con dei problemi e si dica, mah, meglio che non mi sfoghi con questa comunity, potrei ricevere solo risate in faccia...vedo che altre persone con problemi simili ai miei ne hanno scritto sul forum e hanno ottenuto solo di venir messi alla berlina.
> 
> Cioè quando facciamo un incidente con l'auto e corriamo al pronto soccorso...troviamo persone professionali e rassicuranti...non le comiche di Benny Hill, con infermieri e medici che coglionano il malcapitato...dicendo...
> AHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAAH...ecco un altro che non sa guidare l'auto.
> ...


Questo perché molta gente tradita è pieno di rancori verso qualcunque persona che non è stata all'altezza di risolvere i suoi problemi a priori e "scherzarci su". Scatta la rappresaglia per testare il terreno e vedere se la storia regge. Senza pensare che non potrebbe reggere la persona.

E' un modo meschino, vigliacco, da persone che proiettano il proprio dolore sugli altri per trarre vantaggio dal loro dolore aggiunto. Unico vantaggio che gli fa sentire meglio, perché "mal comune gaudio comune".


----------



## Minerva (3 Maggio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Questo perché molta gente tradita è pieno di rancori verso qualcunque persona che non è stata all'altezza di risolvere i suoi problemi a priori e "scherzarci su". Scatta la rappresaglia per testare il terreno e vedere se la storia regge. Senza pensare che non potrebbe reggere la persona.
> 
> E' un modo meschino, vigliacco, da persone che proiettano il proprio dolore sugli altri per trarre vantaggio dal loro dolore aggiunto. Unico vantaggio che gli fa sentire meglio, perché "mal comune gaudio comune".


 mi faresti un esempio pratico ?
com'è che al dolore di certe persone non si è voluto invece dare mai peso?


----------



## Amoremio (3 Maggio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> *Questo perché molta gente tradita è pieno di rancori verso qualcunque persona che non è stata all'altezza di risolvere i suoi problemi a priori e "scherzarci su".* Scatta la rappresaglia per testare il terreno e vedere se la storia regge. Senza pensare che non potrebbe reggere la persona.
> 
> E' un modo meschino, vigliacco, da persone che proiettano il proprio dolore sugli altri per trarre vantaggio dal loro dolore aggiunto. Unico vantaggio che gli fa sentire meglio, perché "mal comune gaudio comune".


invece io penso che a partire da una base caratteriale e d'esperienza che connota chiunque singolarmente, e quindi differenzia l'approccio di ciascuno
ciascuna storia, per i suoi dettagli e per come sono espressi suscita nel lettore sensazioni diverse a cui il lettore stesso reagisce
e rispetto a chi scrive, ciascuna di queste reazioni, se spontanee e non costruite per altri scopi, ha il suo bel perchè
l'unico limite dovrebbe essere l'insulto


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> invece io penso che a partire da una base caratteriale e d'esperienza che connota chiunque singolarmente, e quindi differenzia l'approccio di ciascuno
> ciascuna storia, per i suoi dettagli e per come sono espressi suscita nel lettore sensazioni diverse a cui il lettore stesso reagisce
> e rispetto a chi scrive, ciascuna di queste reazioni, se spontanee e non costruite per altri scopi, ha il suo bel perchè
> l'unico limite dovrebbe essere l'insulto


Appunto:  non il comune modus operandi.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Questo perché molta gente tradita è pieno di rancori verso qualcunque persona che non è stata all'altezza di risolvere i suoi problemi a priori e "scherzarci su". Scatta la rappresaglia per testare il terreno e vedere se la storia regge. Senza pensare che non potrebbe reggere la persona.
> 
> E' un modo meschino, vigliacco, da persone che proiettano il proprio dolore sugli altri per trarre vantaggio dal loro dolore aggiunto. Unico vantaggio che gli fa sentire meglio, perché "mal comune gaudio comune".


Si l'ho sempre letto qui dentro.
Dietro l'idea di dire ti aiuto, ci sta quello strano sentimento, ah meno male che quello che è capitato a me, capita anche ad altre persone.
Peccato che appunto ogni storia è a sè e ognuno di noi reagisce a modo suo al dolore.

Mi pare che sia evidente che ognuno di noi reagisca in maniera differente all'esperienza del tradimento subito.


----------



## elena (3 Maggio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Questo perché molta gente tradita è pieno di rancori verso qualcunque persona che non è stata all'altezza di risolvere i suoi problemi a priori e "scherzarci su". Scatta la rappresaglia per testare il terreno e vedere se la storia regge. Senza pensare che non potrebbe reggere la persona.
> 
> E' un modo meschino, vigliacco, da persone che proiettano il proprio dolore sugli altri per trarre vantaggio dal loro dolore aggiunto. Unico vantaggio che gli fa sentire meglio, perché "mal comune gaudio comune".


io credo che le dinamiche che si vengono a creare siano comuni ad ogni analogo luogo virtuale
il tema fondante di questo particolare forum smuove qualcosa di forte dentro di noi
il tradimento è un tema forte
in un forum ci si mette in discussione
è un po' un banco di prova per la vita reale, o almeno io lo vedo tale
in un forum ci si misura e ci si confronta
e ci si può esporre tanto più liberamente perché protetti dall'anonimato

credo che in questo forum sia fondamentale avere contributi
come quello del Conte
e come quello di Amoremio
a mio modo di vedere entrambe queste voci, seppure dissonanti e proprio perché tali, sono indispensabili in un luogo come questo


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> io credo che le dinamiche che si vengono a creare siano comuni ad ogni analogo luogo virtuale
> il tema fondante di questo particolare forum smuove qualcosa di forte dentro di noi
> il tradimento è un tema forte
> in un forum ci si mette in discussione
> ...


L'importante è che ogni contributo non sia volto solo a sminuire, falsificare, misleggere, denigrare, mettere alla berlina quello di un altro utente....ma a CAPIRE i fenomeni.
Personalmente per me c'è spazio per ogni contributo: purchè sia un contributo.
Ok: il tradimento è un tema forte, che non può essere solo ridotto a certe situazioni, o liquidato con soluzioni per slittamento nell'etica che non sono buone per tutti.
Tu hai fatto delle scelte che io posso capire e condividere benissimo, ecco non mi andrebbe, che ti dicessero che sono "sbagliate" o che tu "hai dei problemi", o che " ti manca qualcosa", o che "hai ricevuto danni nell'infanzia"...ecc..ecc...

Ognuno di noi ha fatto un percorso esistenziale che lo ha portato a trarre debite conclusioni, e a vivere in un certo modo. E fidati: va ben così.


----------



## elena (3 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> L'importante è che ogni contributo non sia volto solo a sminuire, falsificare, misleggere, denigrare, mettere alla berlina quello di un altro utente....ma a CAPIRE i fenomeni.
> Personalmente per me c'è spazio per ogni contributo: purchè sia un contributo.
> Ok: il tradimento è un tema forte, che non può essere solo ridotto a certe situazioni, o liquidato con soluzioni per slittamento nell'etica che non sono buone per tutti.
> Tu hai fatto delle scelte che io posso capire e condividere benissimo, ecco non mi andrebbe, che ti dicessero che sono "sbagliate" o che tu "hai dei problemi", o che " ti manca qualcosa", o che "hai ricevuto danni nell'infanzia"...ecc..ecc...
> ...


Ma infatti questo forum mi piace proprio perché la maggior parte dei contributi SONO contributi.
Io prima di registrarmi leggevo quello che era pubblico, ma ignoravo le dinamiche tra utenti, molti dei quali di lunga frequentazione virtuale. Finora ignoravo cosa significa mettere in ignore :mexican:. So di un vecchio forum. So di utenti che provengono da quello. Ma tutto ciò non mi interessa per il motivo per cui adesso sono qui.
So di essere qui perché adesso ne ho bisogno, ma so che questa è solo una tappa del mio percorso...


----------



## Sterminator (3 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> L'importante è che ogni contributo non sia volto solo a sminuire, falsificare, misleggere, denigrare, mettere alla berlina quello di un altro utente....ma a CAPIRE i fenomeni.
> Personalmente per me c'è spazio per ogni contributo: purchè sia un contributo.
> Ok: il tradimento è un tema forte, che non può essere solo ridotto a certe situazioni, o liquidato con soluzioni per slittamento nell'etica che non sono buone per tutti.
> Tu hai fatto delle scelte che io posso capire e condividere benissimo, ecco non mi andrebbe, che ti dicessero che *sono "sbagliate" o che tu "hai dei problemi", o che " ti manca qualcosa", o che "hai ricevuto danni nell'infanzia".*..ecc..ecc...
> ...


Beh pero' seriamente, non e' proprio quello che dicono gli strizzacervelli ai pazienti quando li fanno stendere sui loro lettini e li si ringrazia anche dopo averli pagati profumatamente?

Freud proprio sullo studio dei problemi che derivano dall'infanzia per es. e' diventato quello che e'...

L'importante e' porsi sempre correttamente, non invocare la lesa maesta', casco ben allacciato in testa e luci accese anche di giorno..

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## elena (3 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Beh pero' seriamente, non e' proprio quello che dicono gli strizzacervelli ai pazienti quando li fanno stendere sui loro lettini e li si ringrazia anche dopo averli pagati profumatamente?
> 
> Freud proprio sullo studio dei problemi che derivano dall'infanzia per es. e' diventato quello che e'...
> 
> ...


Seriamente Stermi,
questo tuo post sembra quasi un contributo. :carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (3 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Seriamente Stermi,
> questo tuo post sembra quasi un contributo. :carneval:


E' andata bene allora perche' all'ultimo ho cancellato un papiro su di te e chissa' se saresti stata dello stesso parere...:mrgreen:

forse si' e forse no..chi lo sa?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## elena (3 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E' andata bene allora perche' all'ultimo ho cancellato un papiro su di te e chissa' se saresti stata dello stesso parere...:mrgreen:
> 
> forse si' e forse no..chi lo sa?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


lo scopriremo solo vivendo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5nNG-6SpLo


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> infatti è fuori dal forum la maggior parte delle voci che ti hanno conosciuto nella tua prima incarnazione (e mi trattengo dal fornire dettagli, che comunque riguarderebbero esclusivamente cose che hai postato in chiaro, per lo schifo che mi coglie) e che sulla base di ciò che tu scrivevi si era fatte una corretta idea di ciò che sei


Tengo a precisare che tranne Amarax, nessuno di quei nick, mi ha mai visto, nè incontrato, nè parlato con me al telefono, nè scritto mail.
Quelle voci non mi hanno conosciuto.
Si sono fatte l'idea di me consegnata a forza da donna Persa.
L'unica che si è preoccupata di venire a verificare personalmente è Bruja.
E del nostro rapporto io non ho mai riferito ad alcuno.

Non ho mai capito come Bruja, e Amarax dessero per scontato che io conoscessi dal vivo molte cose di tanti utenti di quel forum e ho dovuto fare le mie per dire: " Non so di chi e di che cosa state parlando eh? Sbagliate persona!".

Quando le cose si stavano mettendo male per Persa, ho perfino mandato in ambasciata Amarax con i miei numeri di telefono, per tentare di convincerla a dialogare con Admin.

Io a quel sondaggio fui neutrale: per me Persa che persa andasse o restasse era indifferente, volevo solo che la piantasse di ostinarsi a dire che io sono in un modo quando sono in un altro.

Solo chi mi conosce di persona può dire come sono in realtà, al di là di quello che appaio. 

E lo stesso atteggiamento di Bruja lo ha avuto Marì:
Dare per scontato che io sia a conoscenza di tante cose, di cui io non so un'emerita cippa.

Admin ha fatto tornare tutti quelli utenti di cui io personalmente ho garantito la conoscenza personale, la loro buona fede e l' estraneità a certi fatti.

Di ogni utente di tradi che ha voluto incontrarmi, io ho mantenuto la discrezione. Ma nessuno può a venirmi a dire: TU sei in questo o quell'altro rapporto con un utente del forum.

Quindi o tiri fuori le prove di quello che tu hai postato o stai agendo solo per gettare discredito su di me, e ste robe non si fanno, non sono degne della "brava persona" che dici di essere.

Tu puoi sempre scrivere per mail.
Ma NESSUNO può farmi certe domande, o accusarmi di cose che non ho mai fatto, senza le prove.

Questo a me scazzava, che dato che Persa diceva che io ero in un modo, dovevo esserlo per forza.

E per come sono fatto io...o mi organizzi un incontro con Bruja, Amarax, e Persa e te...o sei aria fritta.

Io non ho nulla da nascondere...
Tu se tanto mi da tanto, tuo marito neanche sa che scrivi in un forum.

Con la calunnia e le dicerie non si va molto avanti eh?


----------



## Sterminator (3 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tengo a precisare che tranne Amarax, nessuno di quei nick, mi ha mai visto, nè incontrato, nè parlato con me al telefono, nè scritto mail.
> Quelle voci non mi hanno conosciuto.
> Si sono fatte l'idea di me consegnata a forza da donna Persa.
> L'unica che si è preoccupata di venire a verificare personalmente è Bruja.
> ...


 Ma la figura di merda che ti fece fare Ettore Petrolini accusandoti di averlo diffamato ed a cui chiedesti scusa per la cazzata commessa, l’hai gia' rimossa?


Ma tas' va' che l'e mej...


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (3 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tengo a precisare che tranne Amarax, nessuno di quei nick, mi ha mai visto, nè incontrato, nè parlato con me al telefono, nè scritto mail.
> Quelle voci non mi hanno conosciuto.
> Si sono fatte l'idea di me consegnata a forza da donna Persa.
> L'unica che si è preoccupata di venire a verificare personalmente è Bruja.
> ...


non comprendo questo ruolo di garante...che per fortuna non ha riguardato me ...
che ho avuto bisogno di sondaggio ,a differenza di colui che avevo "diffamato" come clone :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non comprendo questo ruolo di garante...che per fortuna non ha riguardato me ...
> che ho avuto bisogno di sondaggio ,a differenza di colui che avevo "diffamato" come clone :mrgreen:


Nessun ruolo da garante. Che cazzo dici.
Ho solo chiesto.
Dato che appunto quelle persone si sono trovate fuori dalla porta e mi conoscevano, mi hanno solo chiesto se potevo chiedere ad Admin di tornare.
Io ho fatto quanto chiedevano.
Solo uno non lo conoscevo personalmente, ma mi sono fidato di un utente che ha garantito per lui. MAI PIU' io nella mia vita garantirò per terze persone. MAI PIU'.

Anch'io appunto mi sono speso per gli altri no?
Ma i miracoli non li fa nessuno.

Non mi pare che Admin non abbia riammesso persone che hanno chiesto di tornare, o per lo meno non lo posso sapere.
Di mio quella volta non presi nessuna iniziativa, ho solo fatto da ambasciatore, per le persone che mi hanno chiesto come fare.

Non sono certo andato però da Admin con le minacce o intimandogli di far rientrare determinati utenti o di escludere altri.

Per me che tu ci sia o non ci sia nel forum: è indifferente.
Mi preme solo che se stai qua, ti senta bene, e libera di esprimere la tua opinione. Nei modi che a te piacciono.


----------



## Minerva (3 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nessun ruolo da garante. Che cazzo dici.
> Ho solo chiesto.
> Dato che appunto quelle persone si sono trovate fuori dalla porta e mi conoscevano, mi hanno solo chiesto se potevo chiedere ad Admin di tornare.
> Io ho fatto quanto chiedevano.
> ...


concordo:up:


----------



## Niko74 (3 Maggio 2011)

Emmmhhh....io ho visto tutte le notifiche via mail e pensavo..."Azz...quanto hanno scritto oggi"....beh almeno mi sto facendo una cultura sulla storia del forum


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Emmmhhh....io ho visto tutte le notifiche via mail e pensavo..."Azz...quanto hanno scritto oggi"....beh almeno mi sto facendo una cultura sulla storia del forum


Dai Niko tutto serve no?
Dai prendila con filosofia...
Ma mi scuso per il tuo 3d...ok?


----------



## Niko74 (3 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai Niko tutto serve no?
> Dai prendila con filosofia...
> Ma mi scuso per il tuo 3d...ok?


:up:


----------



## lothar57 (4 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nessun ruolo da garante. Che cazzo dici.
> Ho solo chiesto.
> Dato che appunto quelle persone si sono trovate fuori dalla porta e mi conoscevano, mi hanno solo chiesto se potevo chiedere ad Admin di tornare.
> Io ho fatto quanto chiedevano.
> ...


 
Ehm ehm forse Conte dovreste essere un po' piu' chiari,a prescindere dal fatto che sono certo che la ragione sia dalla tua parte.
Credo che nessun utente del forum abbia capito un bel niente,oppure,che si tratta di cose vecchie,che ora avete dissepolto per motivi che sfuggono.
Qualora tu lo ritenga opportuno,potresti fare,a beneficio di noi''nuovi'', un riassunto di questa storia?
Ciao,buona giornata


----------



## Sterminator (4 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ehm ehm forse Conte dovreste essere un po' piu' chiari,*a prescindere dal fatto che sono certo che la ragione sia dalla tua parte.*
> Credo che nessun utente del forum abbia capito un bel niente,oppure,che si tratta di cose vecchie,che ora avete dissepolto per motivi che sfuggono.
> Qualora tu lo ritenga opportuno,potresti fare,a beneficio di noi''nuovi'', un riassunto di questa storia?
> Ciao,buona giornata


Complimenti per il tuo spirito critico...

non sai un cazzo eppure...:mrgreen:

comunque tranqui, rientra nella tua psicologia...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (4 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciao...ma dobbiamo comunque orchestrare qualcosa io e te...la mia mente sta macinando...magari trovo due amiche che sono curiose del Kristal...ad una manca il damigello e chiamo te...:carneval:


 
Ciao ti leggo solo ora...guarda che ci conto.....


----------



## lothar57 (4 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Complimenti per il tuo spirito critico...
> 
> non sai un cazzo eppure...:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


 
 Non e'cosi',vedi io ho affinato tra studi di un tempo e lavoro,una capacita'innata nel battezzare le persone;dopo poco io sono in grado di dirti tutto,se hanno grana o no,se sono becchi o no,etc....quasi sempre ci prendo.
Per quel poco che ci siamo parlati,lui e'senz'altro ok.
Magari lo sei anche tu,pur se ti ostini a fare l'asino......ciao


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ehm ehm forse Conte dovreste essere un po' piu' chiari,a prescindere dal fatto che sono certo che la ragione sia dalla tua parte.
> Credo che nessun utente del forum abbia capito un bel niente,oppure,che si tratta di cose vecchie,che ora avete dissepolto per motivi che sfuggono.
> Qualora tu lo ritenga opportuno,potresti fare,a beneficio di noi''nuovi'', un riassunto di questa storia?
> Ciao,buona giornata


Ma a che pro?
Non interessa a nessuno quella storia eh?
Un tempo fui Lord, e pluri bannato, perchè mi comportavo da bischeraccio...raccontando delle mie botte di allegria ecc..ecc..ecc...
Poi attraverso molti aiuti e buoni consigli, per cui ho veramente da ringraziare molti utenti, mi sono evoluto no?
Ma come sai non si può combattere contro la stupidità.
Se una donna decide che tu sei solo un povero puttaniere...per quanto ti impegnerai a mostrare che non sei solo questo...non avrai scampo.

L'orgoglio femminile puntiglioso, è ancora più stupido no?
Almeno noi uomini sappiamo risolverla davanti a un buon bicchiere e una pacca sulle spalle.

No, Lothar, ci sono donne che preferiscono la morte, a ricredersi ed ammettere di aver sbagliato.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non e'cosi',vedi io ho affinato tra studi di un tempo e lavoro,una capacita'innata nel battezzare le persone;dopo poco io sono in grado di dirti tutto,se hanno grana o no,se sono becchi o no,etc....quasi sempre ci prendo.
> Per quel poco che ci siamo parlati,lui e'senz'altro ok.
> Magari lo sei anche tu,pur se ti ostini a fare l'asino......ciao


Lothar: tu sai che faccia ho.
Io so che faccia hai tu.
E non ci sono stati problemi di sorta no?
Tra veci se intendemo.
Lui? Dice che mi magna a colazione...
Ma non avrà mai le palle di venirmi a trovare, mai.
Ci scommetti?


----------



## Amoremio (4 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma la figura di merda che ti fece fare Ettore Petrolini accusandoti di averlo diffamato ed a cui chiedesti scusa per la cazzata commessa, l’hai gia' rimossa?
> 
> 
> Ma tas' va' che l'e mej...





scusa stermi 
fatti più in là

Originariamente Scritto da *contepinceton* http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?p=138869#post138869
_Tengo a precisare che tranne Amarax _*(1)*_, nessuno di quei nick, mi ha mai visto, nè incontrato, nè parlato con me al telefono, nè scritto mail.
Quelle voci non mi hanno conosciuto.
Si sono fatte l'idea di me consegnata a forza da donna Persa. _*(2)*_
L'unica che si è preoccupata di venire a verificare personalmente è Bruja.
E del nostro rapporto io non ho mai riferito ad alcuno.

Non ho mai capito come Bruja, e Amarax dessero per scontato _*(3) *_che io conoscessi dal vivo molte cose di tanti utenti di quel forum e ho dovuto fare le mie per dire: " Non so di chi e di che cosa state parlando eh? Sbagliate persona!".

Quando le cose si stavano mettendo male per Persa, ho perfino mandato in ambasciata Amarax con i miei numeri di telefono, per tentare di convincerla a dialogare con Admin. _*(4)*_

Io a quel sondaggio fui neutrale: per me Persa che persa andasse o restasse era indifferente, volevo solo che la piantasse di ostinarsi a dire che io sono in un modo quando sono in un altro.

Solo chi mi conosce di persona può dire come sono in realtà, al di là di quello che appaio. _*(5)*_

E lo stesso atteggiamento di Bruja lo ha avuto Marì: _*(6)*_
Dare per scontato che io sia a conoscenza di tante cose, di cui io non so un'emerita cippa.

Admin ha fatto tornare tutti quelli utenti di cui io personalmente ho garantito la conoscenza personale, la loro buona fede e l' estraneità a certi fatti. _*(7)*_

Di ogni utente di tradi che ha voluto incontrarmi, io ho mantenuto la discrezione. _*(8)*_ Ma nessuno può a venirmi a dire: TU sei in questo o quell'altro rapporto con un utente del forum.

Quindi o tiri fuori le prove di quello che tu hai postato o stai agendo solo per gettare discredito su di me, e ste robe non si fanno, non sono degne della "brava persona" che dici di essere.

Tu puoi sempre scrivere per mail.
Ma NESSUNO può farmi certe domande, o accusarmi di cose che non ho mai fatto, senza le prove. _*(9)*
_

Questo a me scazzava, che dato che Persa diceva che io ero in un modo, dovevo esserlo per forza. _*(10)*_

E per come sono fatto io...o mi organizzi un incontro con Bruja, Amarax, e Persa e te...o sei aria fritta. _*(11)*_

Io non ho nulla da nascondere...
Tu se tanto mi da tanto, tuo marito neanche sa che scrivi in un forum. _*(12)*_

Con la calunnia e le dicerie non si va molto avanti eh? _*(13)*


*1.* *sarà anche per averti conosciuto, oltre che per come è mutato il forum (cosa di cui tu ti fai un vanto) che amarax ha preferito migrare volontariamente? chissà*

*2.** MENZOGNA*
*ti si è conosciuto per come ti sei fatto conoscere con l'altro nick e poi in seguito*
*nessuno aveva bisogno di denigrarti*
*lo facevi da solo*
*e per me continui a farlo*
*solo in maniera più "ripulita"*

*3.** non davano per scontato e peraltro non gliene poteva fregare di meno*
*sei stato e sei tu ad adoperarti per far sapere o suggerire che hai cellulari, indirizzi mail o conoscenza di questo e quello, che parli, contatti, sei contattato incontri ecc. ecc.*

*4.** questo è il tuo solito giochino volto a far sapere a chi legge che tu hai contatti con tanti e possibilità di intercedere*

*5.** NO, *
*secondo me nel virtuale si è ciò che si appare (nel caso tuo, ci hai messo pure un bell'impegno per apparire come apparivi e, dopo diverse messe a punto, come appari*
*e, come peraltro nel reale, i soggetti con cui ti relazioni si fanno un'interpretazione*

*6.** vedi sopra, la seconda parte del 3, senza contare che la tua iniziale "affinità" con marì era un'alleanza finalizzata a far fuori chi vi era inviso: quella che chiamavate cricca, come se voi non lo foste in maniera ancor più finalizzata ed evidente*

*7.** vedi sopra al punto 4*
*con l'aggiunta che io, fossi admin, troverei estremamente fastidioso le continue affermazioni autolegittimanti in cui vengo strumentalmente tirato in ballo *
*ma evidentemente io non sono lui e lui non è me*

*8.** ma se hai raccontato in chiaro di molti contatti avuti fuori forum con svariati utenti, del fatto che ti riferissero cose ecc. ecc.*
*sei tu che l'hai scritto in chiaro, secondo me col chiaro intento di suggerire o millantare poteri d'intervento e conoscenza di cose sconosciute ai più*

*9.** ma che stai a dire?*

*10.** idem*
*persa ti interpretava per come ti sei fatto conoscere*
*fedifrago e bruja ti hanno pluribannato per lo stesso motivo, non perchè andavano dietro a quel che diceva persa*

*11.* *questo è un forum*
*la conoscenza nasce virtuale ed è normalissimo che tale resti*
*nessuno si dovrebbe sentir forzato a conoscere di persona nessun altro utente*
*a maggior ragione quando si tratti di utenti che non hanno reciproca simpatia *
*e bada: parlo di simpatia, non di affinità di vedute, io posso aver piacere ad incontrare quintina o chiara o farfalla come amarax o persa*
*e il piacere dev'essere reciproco*
*ma se io o altri non sentiamo piacere ad incontrare te o chiunque altro, questo non è un demerito*
*se io dicessi a uno dei nick di cui sopra che avrei piacere ad incontrarle (e lo avrei) e loro non avessero lo stesso piacere, sarebbero delle str...?*
*io non credo proprio*
*sarebbero prive di coraggio?*
*no, sarebbero soltanto prive di piacere ad incontrarmi *

*12.* *finora pensavo parlassi a stermi*
*capendo a questo punto che così non era e riaprendo la pagina a connessione scaduta ho visto che rispondevi a me, dunque:*
_e allora?_
_e se anche mio marito non lo sapesse?_
_dov'è scritto che i coniugi degli utenti debbano essere informati?_
_chiara, farfalla, quintina, lothar ecc. devono informare i loro coniugi?_
_o devono farlo solo i traditi che cercano un conforto o uno sfogo al loro dolore perchè i coniugi sappiano tutti i dettagli dei pensieri ondivaghi che gli girano per la testa?_
_ma che vai dicendo_
_comunque, non per te che sei il meno titolato di chiunque a saperlo, ma solo perchè non ho alcun problema ad ammetterlo:_
_mio marito sa di questo forum sin dal secondo o terzo giorno che ho incominciato a scriverci_
_e lo sa perchè mi sembrava di fare una cosa alle sue spalle se non gliel'avessi detto_
_sa, sin da allora, qual'è il mio nick, che non è mai cambiato_
_se ha voluto leggere può averlo fatto_
_se non ha voluto è una sua libera scelta_
_non credo tu sia in grado di comprendere la mia esigenza di trasparenza nei rapporti _
_e la mia concezione di libertà di ciascuno di fare le scelte _

*13.* *prova ad applicarla anche a te stesso questa affermazione*


*messaggio per admin*

*ove avessi a dolerti per qualcosa di ciò che ho scritto, considera che almeno io ci provo ad evitare:*
*l'ho messo e lo tengo in ignore*
*spesso evito i suoi messaggi quotati da altri*
*non lo tolgo dall'ignore manco per disapprovarlo (e non lo faccio manco ora)*

*so bene che rispondo a una provocazione*
*ma non son mica una santa, nè ho l'obiettivo di diventarlo*


----------



## Sterminator (4 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non e'cosi',vedi io ho affinato tra studi di un tempo e lavoro,una capacita'innata nel battezzare le persone;dopo poco io sono in grado di dirti tutto,se hanno grana o no,se sono becchi o no,etc....quasi sempre ci prendo.
> Per quel poco che ci siamo parlati,lui e'senz'altro ok.
> Magari lo sei anche tu,pur se ti ostini a fare l'asino......ciao


Io ho seri dubbi sulla tua arte divinatoria...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

comunque a differenza di altri a me non frega un cazzo che tu o altri mi vediate come un asino mentre a voi scoccia che vi si pisci sull'immagine che pero' solo voi avete di voi stessi...

la distingui la differenza?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (4 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non comprendo questo ruolo di garante...che per fortuna non ha riguardato me ...
> che ho avuto bisogno di sondaggio ,a differenza di colui che avevo "diffamato" come clone :mrgreen:


non lo comprendo manco io
ma checchè lui dica nel post che tu quoti qui sotto
lui questo ruolo l'ha rivendicato più volte in chiaro nell'epoca post epurazione
affermando (ribadisco: in chiaro) che avrebbe o aveva garantito lui per il rientro di vari nick


----------



## Sterminator (4 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lothar: tu sai che faccia ho.
> Io so che faccia hai tu.
> E non ci sono stati problemi di sorta no?
> Tra veci se intendemo.
> ...


Senti bello, ti ho gia' detto che mi fai schifo come uomo che cazzo vai cercando a fare la mia amicizia-stima?

Pensi che abbia interesse a fare un tour nelle tue latrine?:mrgreen:

Roba da pazzi hai un ego ipertrofico da personalita' istrionica e che se non cagata diventa pure isterica...:mrgreen:

toh te regalo una seduta gratisssse...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

*Disturbo istrionico di personalità*






                                                                                                                                                             Il *Disturbo Istrionico di Personalità*  è caratterizzato da un’emotività eccessiva e dalla continua ricerca di  attenzione. Gli individui con disturbo istrionico, infatti, si sentono a  disagio quando non sono al * centro dell’attenzione*. Percependo l’approvazione degli altri  come unica ancora di salvezza, avvertono una pressione costante ad  utilizzare l’aspetto fisico per ricercare questa attenzione. Di  conseguenza, si preoccupano eccessivamente di essere fisicamente  attraenti, di impressionare gli altri per il loro aspetto e spendono  un’eccessiva quantità di tempo, energia e denaro per gli abiti e per le * cure personali*. Spesso temono l’invecchiamento e la  degenerazione fisica, in quanto potrebbero far perdere loro l’unico  strumento che conoscono per attirare gli altri a sé.
L’aspetto e il comportamento degli individui con disturbo istrionico di personalità risultano spesso * provocanti o apertamente seduttivi*, al di là di quanto sia appropriato dato il contesto sociale. 
Si percepiscono soggetivamente come * socievoli e piacevoli*. In  effetti, possono inizialmente affascinare le nuove conoscenze per il  loro entusiasmo e la loro apertura. Quando la relazione continua, però,  queste qualità tendono ad indebolirsi, poiché *questi individui sono  considerati come eccessivamente  esigenti e bisognosi di continue attenzioni e rassicurazioni. ** Nei loro tentativi di ottenere l’accettazione e l’approvazione degli  altri possono usare approcci indiretti come la manipolazione,* ma fanno  ricorso anche a coercizioni o a minacce di suicidio, se metodi più sottili non sembrano  avere successo. 
Le * emozioni* dell’individuo istrionico sono espresse intensamente  e inoltre sembrano esagerate, prive di spontaneità, false; chi sta loro  vicino ha la sensazione di assistere costantemente ad una *recita*. Spesso rispondono a eventi minimi con pianti incontrollati, rabbia, scoppi d’ira o collera. L’*espressione esagerata delle emozioni* da parte di tali pazienti può condurre gli altri ad accusare l’individuo di simulare questi sentimenti.
*Sono individui esageratamente bisognosi di affetto e attenzioni, poiché  spesso ne sono stati deprivati in tenera età. Vivono con un costante  timore di essere abbandonati e mantenere una relazione con loro richiede molta pazienza e disponibilità.*
La terapia del disturbo istrionico è molto difficile. Una certa  efficacia possono averla interventi psicoterapeutici  cognitivo-comportamentali a medio-lungo termine (da 1 a 2 anni), che  sono comunque consigliabili.


----------



## Minerva (4 Maggio 2011)

ho capito, sterminatore ...ma tu gli dai veramente tanta importanza in questo modo


----------



## Sterminator (4 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho capito, sterminatore ...ma tu gli dai veramente tanta importanza in questo modo


Ha bisogno di attenzioni oseno' sta male....

sei crudele...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> scusa stermi
> fatti più in là
> 
> Originariamente Scritto da *contepinceton* http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?p=138869#post138869
> ...


Parliamone:
1) Che il forum sia meglio ora di prima è una mia opinione. Condivisibile o meno. 
2) Su Amarax, mi pare di aver letto di suo pugno, che lei se n'è andata perchè non riconosceva più questo posto come suo, o adatto a lei, e non ne traeva più quel beneficio, derivato da quella situazione in cui lei piangeva i suoi dispiaceri e le amiche la consolavano. 

Ma forse anche lei capì che il forum non era solo un posto dove le tradite venivano a piangere i loro guai, ma un posto dove si discutono certi fenomeni a 360 gradi.

3) Su altre questioni rimando la lettura di quel 3d aperto da admin sulle tecniche di linguaggio: mai una lettura fu più illuminante per me, nel capire che cosa dovevo o potevo fare. Ma tu che ne sai del mio rapporto con Bruja? 

Bruja, fu la prima persona di questo forum a venire a dirmi: senti tu non sei solo quello che appari, ma renditi conto che tu a noi appari in questo modo qua, e conto che tu possa dare molto al forum. E se questa è menzogna, devi poterlo mostrare in forma inconfutabile. COme utente di tradi, e come persona, ho un debito di riconoscenza verso questa persona, che mi fece capire molte cose e dinamiche.

4) Ti sbagli, nessun giochino: la pura verità. Io dissi ad Amarax, tu che magari sei in amicizia con lei, dille di dialogare con Admin, di abbassare quell'orgoglio del cazzo una volta tanto, se ci teneva così tanto al forum.
Ma se tu affermi che è una bufala: MOSTRALO.

5) Sbagliato, ti sbagli, ma di grosso. Nel virtuale appare solo quello che una persona riesce a mostrare di sè, appare solo la punta dell'iceberg, siamo esseri umani, persone, non parole scritte su un pc. Ripeto ti sbagli, e anzi io sono enormemente riconoscente a quelle persone qui dentro, che mi hanno aiutato a divenire un utente migliore, a farmi capire dove e quando esageravo. E non sono state poche. 
Poi ovvio, io posso non piacerti.
Ma a sto mondo, piaccia o non piaccia esistono anche quelli come me. 

6) Veramente non ho parole...non ho parole e mi vergogno per te, sei di una perfidia unica. Nessuna alleanza con Marì...ma che cazzo stai dicendo...ma come ti permetti...Anzi era Marì che diceva...Conte...X, Y, Z, su quel forum non ci devono stare...e si è incazzata come una iena, quando ha visto che io non ero disposto a fare certe cose. Sei veramente in malafede. 

8) Non so di cosa stai parlando, ma dato che tu nn sei nella mia testa, non puoi sapere che cosa penso. Ma se non mi credi, posto i messaggi dello Staff, o ne chiediamo conto allo zio fedi. Su un paio dei quali, ho visto cascar dalle nuvole Bruja. Cose sconosciute ai più? Cazzo, perdio, cose sconosciute a me. Ma porco mondo, come fai a imputare un'azione ad una persona che non conosci e che non sai chi sia? Eh? Me lo spieghi? 
Ma pur che tu la pianti...ok...la terra è piatta, il sole gira attorno al mondo, si io sono come dici tu...e amen...

10) Nessuno qui dentro è qui per farsi interpretare. Nessuno. Ok?
Qui si è tutti dentro per ascoltare, dialogare, trasmettere, condividere, scambiare, ecc..ecc..ecc...Nessuno ha il diritto di dire...ah secondo me questo nick non ci deve stare, Nessuno ha il diritto di dire...ah secondo me questo è da bannare ecc..ecc..ecc...

11) Ok. Dove vedi la forzatura? Ma che problemi che ti fai. Cazzo è la vita fatta così: uno non vuole incontrarmi non mi cerca, io non voglio incontrare una persona non la cerco, ci si incontra e ci si piace, magari poi si litiga, ci si mette contro...tutte dinamiche UMANE. 
Ma anche su questo punto Admin è stato molto chiaro: tutto quello che è fuori dal forum deve restare fuori dal forum no?
E allora come mai tanto casino, solo perchè amo i raduni?
C'è qualcuno che è stato obbligato a partecipare?
C'è qualcuno che è stato escluso?
C'è qualcuno che ha avuto dei casini ? Eh?
Mai detto questo...
Tutte manie nella tua testa...se tu non vuoi o non puoi incontrarmi sono problemi tuoi e non miei. Mai chiuso la porta in faccia a nessuno, e mai avuto paura delle persone: che male mai potrebbero farmi? 
Mah....

Che ci posso fare io se in tutto quel che scrivo tu noti solo una provocazione nei tuoi confronti?

Lavoraci su eh?

Poi se non mi leggi...e sei ancora ancorata al vecchio Lord...so anch'io che reagisci così...e non capisci come mai tanti altri utenti non mi vedono secondo i tuoi parametri...no?

Io cerco solo di dialogare e di capire.


----------



## lothar57 (4 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lothar: tu sai che faccia ho.
> Io so che faccia hai tu.
> E non ci sono stati problemi di sorta no?
> Tra veci se intendemo.
> ...


 
Ma certo ci siamo parlati,e zero problemi,pero'cosa ti avevo detto scusa??
Il consiglio di ''lui''e'stato''lasciatelo perdere e smette''....non riesci a farlo Conte,,guardo che ti capisco sai..hai ragione..ma dai retta a Lothar una volta ogni tanto...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma certo ci siamo parlati,e zero problemi,pero'cosa ti avevo detto scusa??
> Il consiglio di ''lui''e'stato''lasciatelo perdere e smette''....non riesci a farlo Conte,,guardo che ti capisco sai..hai ragione..ma dai retta a Lothar una volta ogni tanto...


Come no...lui è in ignore eh?
Manco lo leggo...
Oramai le sue idee sono obsolete...
Ma mi ha fatto un favore...mi ha quotato...così amoremio ha letto...e ne ho tratto gli opportuni vantaggi, no? Lei mi ha quotato, così ho potuto continuare un dialogo difficile...tu non lasciarci eh? Ma non hai idea di che cosa ti sarebbe capitato un tempo...non hai idea...invece sei ancora quì, quò e quà :carneval::carneval::carneval: ( ocio sparano)
QUindi una birretta gliela devo eh?


----------



## erab (4 Maggio 2011)

Credo di parlare a nome di molti,

avete anche un pò rotto i co....ni voi due

questo è il thread di Niko, se proprio ci provate gusto 
a discutere fra di voi dei cavoli vostri apritevi un vostro
thread!!!


grazie


----------



## Sterminator (4 Maggio 2011)

erab ha detto:


> Credo di parlare a nome di molti,
> 
> avete anche un pò rotto i co....ni voi due
> 
> ...


Non c'e' bisogno...mi sta inondando di merda la mia email e scassando la minchia come una troja in calore....:mrgreen:

mentre qua fa il figo sbandierando l'ignore...:mrgreen:

e' un povero mentecatto, bisogna sopportarlo...

abbi pazienza ersab, gli e' morto il dottore che lo curava...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## erab (4 Maggio 2011)

io di pazienza ne ho da vendere, 

credo però che sarebbe più corretto nei confronti 
di Niko, che scrive quì non certo perchè si annoia 
ma per condividere la sua situazione, evitare di 
riempirgli il thread di discorsi che non c'entrano nulla.....

tutto qui


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2011)

erab ha detto:


> io di pazienza ne ho da vendere,
> 
> credo però che sarebbe più corretto nei confronti
> di Niko, che scrive quì non certo perchè si annoia
> ...


Hai ragione.
Vero pessimo per il forum
Ne prendo atto.

Condividere la sua situazione.

Si non è qui per farsi come dire "interpretare".

Si e non ha certo bisogno di consigli del cazzo, frasi fatte, casini e balle varie.

Ma sta tua frase di condividere mi ha fatto capire una cosa...hai ragione...


----------



## lothar57 (5 Maggio 2011)

erab ha detto:


> Credo di parlare a nome di molti,
> 
> avete anche un pò rotto i co....ni voi due
> 
> ...


ehi...piano piano erab,non parli a nome di molti,ma a titolo personale,lor sono cane e gatto e'vero,ma basta non leggere...poi scusa l'ultimo arrivato qua'deve stare zitto e buono...capito??ciao ciao


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ehi...piano piano erab,non parli a nome di molti,ma a titolo personale,lor sono cane e gatto e'vero,ma basta non leggere...poi scusa l'ultimo arrivato qua'deve stare zitto e buono...capito??ciao ciao


No Lothar, io ho proprio lottato e sputato sangue, per mutare il mal vezzo che uno appena entrato venga bersagliato anzichè essere accolto. Hai voglia sennò che poi non si iscriva gente. XD.

Niko, piuttosto fa na roba, parla dei tuoi guai con Dave.One, veramente sai, e ti posso assicurare una cosa: fai conto che entrambe abbiate avuto guai da assideramento. Dave, ci ha rimesso un braccio, tu sei lì con le dita viola. 
Stai sicuro che chi ci è passato e ha un certo spirito, si farà in 4 con un braccio solo a tentare di salvare la tua mano.

Non si metterà lì a dirti, ahi ahi ahi...adesso ti elenco per filo e per segno che cosa passerai tu, sai ci sono passato, e ora ti elencherò tutti i processi che porteranno la tua mano alla cancrena.

Il dolore e la sofferenza, la delusione se vuoi: appunto ci schiacciano.
Ma è davvero squallido usare il dolore, la delusione, la disgrazia per farsi compatire, o peggio per farsi un diritto di essere in un certo modo a discapito di un altro.

Leggiti il 3d cosa fare adesso.
Dave ha chiesto cose pratiche, e ha messo da subito in atto strategie pratiche.

Ovvio Niko, garantisco io per lui, che è una persona speciale.
Non è uno sfigato.


----------



## lothar57 (5 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No Lothar, io ho proprio lottato e sputato sangue, per mutare il mal vezzo che uno appena entrato venga bersagliato anzichè essere accolto. Hai voglia sennò che poi non si iscriva gente. XD.
> 
> Niko, piuttosto fa na roba, parla dei tuoi guai con Dave.One, veramente sai, e ti posso assicurare una cosa: fai conto che entrambe abbiate avuto guai da assideramento. Dave, ci ha rimesso un braccio, tu sei lì con le dita viola.
> Stai sicuro che chi ci è passato e ha un certo spirito, si farà in 4 con un braccio solo a tentare di salvare la tua mano.
> ...


Ve ben comanda che mi eseguo....sai Conte mi sono sicuramente perso qualcosa....e mi sa'che in futuro ne perdero'sempre di piu'.
Spiace per te che davvero stai dando tanto,ovvio quindi che non hai nessuna colpa,ma grandi cose qua'dentro non ci sono,e dubito ci ci saranno.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ve ben comanda che mi eseguo....sai Conte mi sono sicuramente perso qualcosa....e mi sa'che in futuro ne perdero'sempre di piu'.
> Spiace per te che davvero stai dando tanto,ovvio quindi che non hai nessuna colpa,ma grandi cose qua'dentro non ci sono,e dubito ci ci saranno.


Sbagli Lothar...lascia perdere le cagate qui...
Ci sono persone fantastiche dietro ai nick.
Ti fidi di me?
Garantisco io eh? In persona.
Dai Lothar, riprendiamo il discorso: se tu fossi al posto di Nick che faresti?
Sei lì e vedi tua moglie che ha perso la testa per un altro, che non la vuole.
Un altro che è uno sfigato cronico al confronto di te, un altro che sotto sotto si vergogna di essere oggetto di attenzioni dalla moglie di uno con cui non può competere in nessun campo.
Io se fossi Nick, a sto punto andrei a parlare da lui...e gli chiederei: senti sai dirmi che cosa trova di speciale in te mia moglie?

Nick, guarda un film:
L'amore infedele...esso ti spiega a che punto una donna che aveva tutto si rovina la vita per un cialtrone...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CucUqCVyhwM


----------



## tradito77 (5 Maggio 2011)

Ciao Niko.
Non ho seguito il forum per qualce giorno ed ho trovato un casino.
Dato che non riesco a leggere tutto, si è sbloccato qualcosa a casa tua?
Come va con tua moglie?


----------



## lothar57 (5 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sbagli Lothar...lascia perdere le cagate qui...
> Ci sono persone fantastiche dietro ai nick.
> Ti fidi di me?
> Garantisco io eh? In persona.
> ...


----------



## Amoremio (5 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> la verita'e'che io sono troppo ''terreno'' per queste tristi storie,rispetto tutti ci mancherebbe,ma,,,francamente da un sito che si chiama cosi'mi aspettavo altro,non sono il primo a scriverlo.
> Spiace per Nick..*non saprei come essergli d'aiuto,anche perche'sono come sua moglie*.


sulla base di quanto sappiamo di lei
mi pare sinceramente azzardato affermarlo


----------



## lothar57 (5 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sulla base di quanto sappiamo di lei
> mi pare sinceramente azzardato affermarlo


 
frainteso.intendevo che sono un traditore,esattamente come lei.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> frainteso.intendevo che sono un traditore,esattamente come lei.


Non proprio


----------



## Nocciola (5 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sbagli Lothar...lascia perdere le cagate qui...
> Ci sono persone fantastiche dietro ai nick.
> Ti fidi di me?
> Garantisco io eh? In persona.
> ...


 
Lascia stare il mio film preferito


----------



## Amoremio (5 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> frainteso.intendevo che sono un traditore,esattamente come lei.


maddai!
a me non sembra


----------



## lothar57 (5 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> maddai!
> a me non sembra


in effetti io non mando ''baci perugina''ne altre carinerie simili,pero'il concetto e'lo stesso,sono infedele.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> in effetti io non mando ''baci perugina''ne altre carinerie simili,pero'il concetto e'lo stesso,sono infedele.


Eh ma la moglie di Nick...è innamorata, sai, ci sono dei sentimenti, tu invece non ci metti il cuore, ma qualcos'altro di meno impegnativo...
Vedi come sono XD?
Se è la donna a tradire...bisogna scusarla...
E scatta la cosidetta solidarietà femminile...
Ma se è un uomo allora giù botte...
La solita sporca fazenda.

Capisci Lothar...
Non è Nick ad avere dei problemi, ma sua moglie...

Capisci Lothar, 
La moglie di nick si è trovata dentro un percorso, va scusata, capita, giustificata, chissà cosa si è smosso nel cuore di quella donna...ora ha bisogno di tempo, per ritrovarsi, ricostruirsi, conoscere sè stessa, la propria dimensione, mettersi alla prova, capirsi....
Poi ha bisogno di ritrovare autostima....ecc..ec...

E magari Nick è lì che pensa...cazzo chi ci pensa ai figli, alla spesa, all'andamento della casa?
E magari ce l'ha lì davanti imbambolata, triste all'attesa vana di un sms...

Perchè vedi Lothar, per loro non è mai solo squallido sesso...
Se le mogli tradiscono i mariti, vanno capite, è colpa di noi mariti che le abbiamo trascurate, abbiamo mancato di quelle piccole attenzioni, un fioretto, un regalino, un complimento...e si sa come vanno certe cose...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2011)

E quel che è peggio...è che Nick scoprendolo le ha rovinato il percorso...glielo ha interrotto

Povera la moglie di Nick...chissà quali dolori sta passando...avrà attacchi di panico e perfino le macchiette rosse...

Ma nessuno sa cosa dire a Nick, che si ritrova la moglie flippata...

Nick...prenditi un po' di terapia Gas...e fregatene di lei...
Poi se sei così fortunato di non aver bisogno di lei...amen.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> in effetti io non mando ''baci perugina''ne altre carinerie simili,pero'il concetto e'lo stesso,sono infedele.


Poi cazzo Lothar...tu sei maschilista no?
E loro sparano eh?


----------



## Niko74 (5 Maggio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Ciao Niko.
> Non ho seguito il forum per qualce giorno ed ho trovato un casino.
> Dato che non riesco a leggere tutto, si è sbloccato qualcosa a casa tua?
> Come va con tua moglie?


Situazione stabile.
Praticamente a 2 settimane da quando le ho detto che io non avrei più parlato della cosa e avrei aspettato che fosse lei a cercarmi per parlare(dato che lei mi disse che non aveva voglia di rispondere alle mie domande e quindi l'ho mandata gentilmente a quel paese )...beh...lei non parla della cosa....però mi sto un pò rompendo


----------



## Niko74 (5 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> frainteso.intendevo che sono un traditore,esattamente come lei.


Emmhhh...voi siete entrambi traditori... e questo è inconfutabile, però se lei fosse ai tuoi livelli sarebbe già stata messa alla porta...fidati


----------



## tradito77 (5 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Situazione stabile.
> Praticamente a 2 settimane da quando le ho detto che io non avrei più parlato della cosa e avrei aspettato che fosse lei a cercarmi per parlare(dato che lei mi disse che non aveva voglia di rispondere alle mie domande e quindi l'ho mandata gentilmente a quel paese )...beh...lei non parla della cosa....però mi sto un pò rompendo


La butto lì: ma andare dalla parte opposta e introdurre qualcosa per "rompere" un po'  questo periodaccio?
Tipo una vacanza "tu+lei+prole" lontano da tutto e da tutti, solo la vostra famiglia? 
Tu dimostri che vuoi andare avanti e lei magari si allontana da tutta questa situazione e comincia ad aprire gli occhi. Magari si sblocca qualcosa...


----------



## Simy (5 Maggio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> La butto lì: ma andare dalla parte opposta e introdurre qualcosa per "rompere" un po' questo periodaccio?
> Tipo una vacanza "tu+lei+prole" lontano da tutto e da tutti, solo la vostra famiglia?
> Tu dimostri che vuoi andare avanti e lei magari si allontana da tutta questa situazione e comincia ad aprire gli occhi. Magari si sblocca qualcosa...


 :up:bravo!


----------



## erab (5 Maggio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> La butto lì: ma andare dalla parte opposta e introdurre qualcosa per "rompere" un po'  questo periodaccio?
> Tipo una vacanza "tu+lei+prole" lontano da tutto e da tutti, solo la vostra famiglia?
> Tu dimostri che vuoi andare avanti e lei magari si allontana da tutta questa situazione e comincia ad aprire gli occhi. Magari si sblocca qualcosa...


:up::up::up:


----------



## Diletta (5 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Situazione stabile.
> Praticamente a 2 settimane da quando le ho detto che io non avrei più parlato della cosa e avrei aspettato che fosse lei a cercarmi per parlare(dato che lei mi disse che non aveva voglia di rispondere alle mie domande e quindi l'ho mandata gentilmente a quel paese )...beh...lei non parla della cosa....però mi sto un pò rompendo



Quindi lei non accenna minimamente alla cosa da due settimane, caspita, che carattere!
Ma in quella casa vi parlate di cose "neutre" o regna un silenzio di tomba?
A me, all'apice della crisi, succedeva che non ce la facevo a rivolgergli la parola, fosse anche per motivi familiari,  e il clima era terribile. Quando non stavo in silenzio, urlavo di rabbia e inveivo contro di lui. Che periodo di merda!
La mia necessità era quella di voler sapere, di conoscere il suo animo sconosciuto. Per lui non era un divertimento questo dialogo fra noi ma per me era tutto, lui ne usciva fuori abbastanza provato, io invece rafforzata.
Capisco però che i presupposti della vostra storia siano diversi, qui c'è un "invaghimento". Dalla sbandata si può rientrare in carreggiata però.
Forse è ora che tu decida un trattamento d'urto, perchè giustamente ti stai rompendo, io le darei un ultimatum, vi state troppo logorando...

Oppure, ti dò un consiglio pratico (ma te l'avranno già dato): hai provato a suscitarle gelosia?
Vedi, quasi sempre ci si accorge di quanto teniamo a quella persona quando abbiamo il timore di perderla. Fai che tua moglie abbia la paura di perderti!
I modi li devi trovare tu, e se non ce la fai, chiedimi suggerimenti, mi inventerò qualcosa.
Non sto scherzando, tante volte funziona come strategia.


----------



## tradito77 (5 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...hai provato a suscitarle gelosia?
> Vedi, quasi sempre ci si accorge di quanto teniamo a quella persona quando abbiamo il timore di perderla. Fai che tua moglie abbia la paura di perderti!


Ma così rischia di darle un motivo per mollare.
Niko è uno con la testa sulle spalle, sa quello che vuole e deve continuare sulla sua strada.


----------



## Amoremio (5 Maggio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Ma così rischia di darle un motivo per mollare.
> Niko è uno con la testa sulle spalle, sa quello che vuole e deve continuare sulla sua strada.


:up:


----------



## Niko74 (5 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Quindi lei non accenna minimamente alla cosa da due settimane, caspita, che carattere!
> Ma in quella casa vi parlate di cose "neutre" o regna un silenzio di tomba?
> A me, all'apice della crisi, succedeva che non ce la facevo a rivolgergli la parola, fosse anche per motivi familiari,  e il clima era terribile. Quando non stavo in silenzio, urlavo di rabbia e inveivo contro di lui. Che periodo di merda!
> La mia necessità era quella di voler sapere, di conoscere il suo animo sconosciuto. Per lui non era un divertimento questo dialogo fra noi ma per me era tutto, lui ne usciva fuori abbastanza provato, io invece rafforzata.
> ...


Si si, di cose neutre si parla abbastanza tranquillamente.

Anzi a dire il vero non ricordo di aver ne urlato ne inveito contro di lei e memmeno lei verso di me. Oddio ho urlato abbastanza la sera in cui l'ho fatta confessare e lei continuava a negare anche davanti all'evidenza...li le staffe le ho perse 

Ultimatum per ora non intendo darne e anche la strada della gelosia non mi ispira poiché è troppo fuori dai miei standard e la cosa puzzerebbe più di ripicca che di cosa reale.

Diciamo che se se ne sta zitta ancora, tra qualche giorno proverò a darle una mossa tornando sull'argomento.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Situazione stabile.
> Praticamente a 2 settimane da quando le ho detto che io non avrei più parlato della cosa e avrei aspettato che fosse lei a cercarmi per parlare(dato che lei mi disse che non aveva voglia di rispondere alle mie domande e quindi l'ho mandata gentilmente a quel paese )...beh...lei non parla della cosa....però mi sto un pò rompendo


 
Ma non pensi che possa rompersi lei, di avere gente che l'aspetta a varco?

Non riesco a capire, limite mio, questo diritto che si arrogano alcuni (sottolineo e risottolineo: alcuni) traditi di vedere soddisfatta la loro fretta di  ricucire o di rompere definitivamente.


----------



## Diletta (5 Maggio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Ma così rischia di darle un motivo per mollare.
> Niko è uno con la testa sulle spalle, sa quello che vuole e deve continuare sulla sua strada.



Sa quello che vuole, ma si capisce chiaramente che è al limite...e chi non lo sarebbe?

Se lei non lo ama più, anzi meglio: se l'indifferenza nei suoi confronti prevale sull'affetto che prova, è già quello il motivo per mollare, ed è solo questione di tempo.

Se invece c'è ancora amore e questo è solo offuscato dalla confusione di sensazioni che sta provando, la gelosia è un ottimo banco di prova.

Sai, a volte è necessario dare uno scossone alla cosa, prima che si cristallizzi e porti a una situazione di non ritorno.

Lei deve arrivare a pensare con terrore: qui se non mi sbrigo a prendere una decisione, li perdo tutti e due (se lo meriterebbe quasi)


----------



## erab (5 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma non pensi che possa rompersi lei, di avere gente che l'aspetta a varco?
> 
> Non riesco a capire, limite mio, questo diritto che si arrogano alcuni (sottolineo e risottolineo: alcuni) traditi di vedere soddisfatta la loro fretta di  ricucire o di rompere definitivamente.


Non credo sia arrogarsi un diritto ma il bisogno fisiologico di uscire da 
una situazione di stallo.
E' un inferno per chi tradisce così come per chi è tradito e per alcuni, il 
rimanere in sospeso, in attesa che la situazione si evolva, può essere 
insopportabile.
La necessità non è tanto di ricucire ma di sapere in quale direzione 
si andrà, nel bene o nel male.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sa quello che vuole, ma si capisce chiaramente che è al limite...e chi non lo sarebbe?
> 
> Se lei non lo ama più, anzi meglio: se l'indifferenza nei suoi confronti prevale sull'affetto che prova, è già quello il motivo per mollare, ed è solo questione di tempo.
> 
> ...


Scusa se mi permetto: la gelosia è un sentimento che offusca ancora di più i pensieri e i sentimenti. 
Di più: è un veleno.
Al peggio causerebbe danni, nella migliore delle ipotesi non servirebbe.
Tu gli consigli di scatenarla in una persona già abbastanza confusa.

E' un ottimo esempio del comportamento cristallino e innocente che alcuni (sottolineo e risottolineo: alcuni) traditi ostentano.


----------



## Daniele (5 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma non pensi che possa rompersi lei, di avere gente che l'aspetta a varco?
> 
> Non riesco a capire, limite mio, questo diritto che si arrogano alcuni (sottolineo e risottolineo: alcuni) traditi di vedere soddisfatta la loro fretta di  ricucire o di rompere definitivamente.


Teoricamente la via giusta da seguire in tradimento è dare l'opportunità al traditore di fare le valige e mostrargli la porta, se non vuole andarsene dargli dei calcioni in culo potrebbe essere un buon sistema. Un tradito ha diritto di vivere il suo dolore senza una persona che gli da fastidio tra le palle e Chiara, lo sai anche tu che il traditore è dalla parte del torto e non di poco. Poi se un tradito si tiene in casa il traditore perchè non sa dove andare ma deve pensare...ecco ha il diritto di fargli sapere che per decidere esiste anche l'hotel e che se vuole rimanere in casa i patti sono pochi ma chiari, cioè una decisione Chiara e cristallina in corti termini e pensa, questo non da la sicurezza al traditore di essere rivoluto.
Chi tradisce deve sempre chinare il capo senza pensare alle sue ragioni, si rischia davvero troppo nel caso volesse mostrare di avere delle lagnanze. 
Da parte mia ho sempre detto che per me non c'è problema, me ne vado subito e a mai più (fanculo alla casa, fanculo alla moglie o compagna e fanculo a tutto), è brutto? Certamente, ma i traditori dovrebbero ben sapersi prendere le responsabilità delle proprie azioni e chi sta con me sa anche tutto.
Chiara, Niko ha tutte le ragioni del mondo per voler avere chiarezza, sua moglie ha avuto una deroga non da poco, ma ha perso i suoi ndiritti di moglie tradendo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Maggio 2011)

erab ha detto:


> Non credo sia arrogarsi un diritto ma il bisogno fisiologico di uscire da
> una situazione di stallo.
> *E' un inferno per chi tradisce così come per chi è tradito* e per alcuni, il
> rimanere in sospeso, in attesa che la situazione si evolva, può essere
> ...


 
Concordo, ma porsi dei limiti di tempo mi sembra deleterio.

Poichè in questo caso è un inferno anche per il traditore, non c'è motivo di pensare che la cosa durerà in eterno, basta avere solo un pò di pazienza e concentrarsi su altre cose.

Che ne so, Niko: impara a stirare o a fare le lavatrici


----------



## Diletta (5 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Si si, di cose neutre si parla abbastanza tranquillamente.
> 
> Anzi a dire il vero non ricordo di aver ne urlato ne inveito contro di lei e memmeno lei verso di me. Oddio ho urlato abbastanza la sera in cui l'ho fatta confessare e lei continuava a negare anche davanti all'evidenza...li le staffe le ho perse
> 
> ...



...e che te ne frega se la cosa puzza di ripicca: falla ingelosire e falle paura.
Falle trovare dei bei messaggini che ti scrive qualcuno d'accordo con te e fai in modo che li legga. 
Poi esci più spesso con delle scuse, magari vai solo dietro l'angolo, basta che lei non lo sappia, e fai il misterioso, il vago...
Te lo dico da donna: la gelosia è il migliore antidoto.
Vedrai come fa presto a tornare sui  suoi passi, quando si profila all'orizzonte che la lasciate entrambi al suo destino.
Ma non lo vedi che ti ha in pugno come una mosca? 
Poi, forse mi ringrazierai


P.S. Scusa se ho scritto con tanta enfasi, ma mi immedesimo nella tua situazione,  e mi incazzo come una iena  pensando a quanto male ti fa lei in questo periodo. Scusa davvero, ma sono fatta così.
Nessuno si dovrebbe permettere di recare dolore alla persona dalla quale è amata


----------



## erab (5 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Scusa se mi permetto: la gelosia è un sentimento che offusca ancora di più i pensieri e i sentimenti.
> Di più: è un veleno.
> Al peggio causerebbe danni, nella migliore delle ipotesi non servirebbe.
> Tu gli consigli di scatenarla in una persona già abbastanza confusa.
> ...


Dipende molto da come intendiamo il "suscitare la gelosia"
Un conto è far balenare l'idea che potrebbe esserci la remota possibilità 
che un' altra potrebbe interessarsi a lui ("guarda che potresti perdermi").
Altra cosa è tornare alle 4 di mattina sporco di rossetto e con il biglietto
di un locale di lap dance in tasca ("separiamoci pure")


----------



## Diletta (5 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Concordo, ma porsi dei limiti di tempo mi sembra deleterio.
> 
> Poichè in questo caso è un inferno anche per il traditore, non c'è motivo di pensare che la cosa durerà in eterno, basta avere solo un pò di pazienza e concentrarsi su altre cose.
> 
> Che ne so, Niko: impara a stirare o a fare le lavatrici



..un  po' di pazienza?!!
Si vede che tu non sei mai stata dall'altra parte.
E' ovvio che si vogliono sapere le cose al più presto, anzi, sarebbero da sapere all'istante, per alleviare un po' il dolore causato da questi traditori del menga.
Sì, ma tu che ne sai?


----------



## erab (5 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Concordo, ma porsi dei limiti di tempo mi sembra deleterio.
> 
> Poichè in questo caso è un inferno anche per il traditore, non c'è motivo di pensare che la cosa durerà in eterno, basta avere solo un pò di pazienza e concentrarsi su altre cose.
> 
> Che ne so, Niko: impara a stirare o a fare le lavatrici


il problema è che il limite di tempo non lo si decide, è fisiologico, c'è chi
riesce a gestire una situazione simile per anni e chi va in crisi dal primo giorno


----------



## Sabina (5 Maggio 2011)

erab ha detto:


> Non credo sia arrogarsi un diritto ma il bisogno fisiologico di uscire da
> una situazione di stallo.
> E' un inferno per chi tradisce così come per chi è tradito e per alcuni, il
> rimanere in sospeso, in attesa che la situazione si evolva, può essere
> ...


Ma purtroppo la fretta di risolvere in questi casi non porta a nulla. Il tempo e' un concetto relativo. Il tempo legato al cambiamento e chiarimento emotivo e' un processo lungo. Per questo secondo me il distacco temporaneo in questi casi e' la soluzione migliore. So che il restare in sospeso e' una situazione molto difficile, ma in questo tempo farà il suo percorso anche il tradito, che potrà arrivare ad una decisione prima del traditore.


----------



## Sabina (5 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e che te ne frega se la cosa puzza di ripicca: falla ingelosire e falle paura.
> Falle trovare dei bei messaggini che ti scrive qualcuno d'accordo con te e fai in modo che li legga.
> Poi esci più spesso con delle scuse, magari vai solo dietro l'angolo, basta che lei non lo sappia, e fai il misterioso, il vago...
> Te lo dico da donna: la gelosia è il migliore antidoto.
> ...


Tempo fa ti avrei dato ragione. Invece nei periodi più "caldi" speravo trovasse anche lui qualcuna. 
Lei potrebbe anche  trovare conferma al fatto che non li lega più un rapporto d'amore, e se scoprisse la farsa passerebbe nel ridicolo.


----------



## Sole (5 Maggio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> La butto lì: ma andare dalla parte opposta e introdurre qualcosa per "rompere" un po' questo periodaccio?
> Tipo una vacanza "tu+lei+prole" lontano da tutto e da tutti, solo la vostra famiglia?
> Tu dimostri che vuoi andare avanti e lei magari si allontana da tutta questa situazione e comincia ad aprire gli occhi. Magari si sblocca qualcosa...


Io parlo sulla base della mia personale esperienza.

Per me in un rapporto di coppia la crisi va affrontata fino in fondo.
Non è sempre necessario separarsi fisicamente, ma spesso aiuta.
Quando non è possibile allontanarsi, aiuta preoccuparsi ciascuno dei propri spazi e dei propri sentimenti, lasciando all'altro la possibilità di riflettere con i suoi ritmi e le sue modalità, mettendo il rapporto in sospeso. In quest'ottica la vacanza insieme potrebbe risultare catastrofica.

Quando si attraversa una crisi c'è il momento di litigare furiosamente, di piangere, di tirare fuori tutto, di riflettere insieme, ma anche di stare ciascuno per conto suo.

So che è dura... mio marito mi ha sentita lontana per mesi, mi vedeva uscire la sera e tornare la notte, avvertivo la sua gelosia, la paura di sentirsi dire 'è finita'... ma ha saputo aspettare. Concedendomi gli spazi di cui avevo bisogno ha creato i presupposti per il bel momento che stiamo vivendo adesso.
E' dura sì... ma fa parte dell'essere adulti sapersi occupare di se stessi senza pretendere che l'altro ci rassicuri o si adegui alle nostre richieste.


----------



## Sabina (5 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ..un  po' di pazienza?!!
> Si vede che tu non sei mai stata dall'altra parte.
> E' ovvio che si vogliono sapere le cose al più presto, anzi, sarebbero da sapere all'istante, per alleviare un po' il dolore causato da questi traditori del menga.
> Sì, ma tu che ne sai?


Non so Chiara, ma solo per il fatto che siamo traditrici non significa che non possiamo capire o che non abbiamo mai provato certi sentimenti. 
Vivere in se comporta dolore, sempre prima o poi, e ognuno lo affronta a modo proprio, ognuno ha i suoi tempi. 
E tu lo conosci il dolore che c'è anche da questa parte? Credi che non sia dolore per noi leggere il dolore nei vostri occhi? A volte mi sono detta che forse era meglio non amare, non sposarsi, così nessuno poteva farmi soffrire, così nessuno avrei fatto soffrire. Poi guardo i miei figli e penso a questi anni d'amore e penso che se fosse lui a lasciarmi (per qualsiasi motivo, perché per me l'abbandono e' uno) non potrei rimpiangere tutto quello che abbiamo costruito. La vita e' questa, gli altri non ci appartengono, ci accompagnamo agli altri condividendo noi stessi.


----------



## lemon (5 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e che te ne frega se la cosa puzza di ripicca: falla ingelosire e falle paura.
> Falle trovare dei bei messaggini che ti scrive qualcuno d'accordo con te e fai in modo che li legga.
> Poi esci più spesso con delle scuse, magari vai solo dietro l'angolo, basta che lei non lo sappia, e fai il misterioso, il vago...
> Te lo dico da donna: la gelosia è il migliore antidoto.
> ...


Io credo invece che fare ingelosire una persona (donna o uomo che sia) che ha la testa altrove possa solo avere una di queste conseguenze:
- Il traditore coglie l'occassione per allontanarsi ulteriormente
- il traditore in un attimo scopre che si tratta di un trucchetto


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Io credo invece che fare ingelosire una persona (donna o uomo che sia) che ha la testa altrove possa solo avere una di queste conseguenze:
> - Il traditore coglie l'occassione per allontanarsi ulteriormente
> - il traditore in un attimo scopre che si tratta di un trucchetto


EHEhehehehehehehehehehehe...eheheheheheheeh...:up::up::up:


----------



## Niko74 (5 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *Ma non pensi che possa rompersi lei*, di avere gente che l'aspetta a varco?
> 
> Non riesco a capire, limite mio, questo diritto che si arrogano alcuni (sottolineo e risottolineo: alcuni) traditi di vedere soddisfatta la loro fretta di ricucire o di rompere definitivamente.


Potrebbe anche rompersi lei....dovrebbe solo dirlo 
Comunque ovviamente io aspetto si...ma non al varco...sto aspettando che prenda una decisione e siccome in 2 mesi, sia parlando che lasciandola nel suo brodo, ho ottenuto lo stesso.... io mi sto rompendo.

Certo però non è che vado in giro per casa dicendolo ad alta voce e sbuffando da mattina a sera.

Per quanto riguarda il "diritto" che alcuni traditi si arrogano...secondo me non è un diritto bensi un desiderio di risolvere in fretta la cosa...nemmeno quello può avere il tradito? 
Deve sempre essere accontentato in tutto e per tutto il traditore?


----------



## lemon (5 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda il "diritto" che alcuni traditi si arrogano...secondo me non è un diritto bensi un desiderio di risolvere in fretta la cosa...nemmeno quello può avere il tradito?
> Deve sempre essere accontentato in tutto e per tutto il traditore?


e direi pure desiderio più che legittimo. Poi magari si riesce a moderare la propria impulsività, ma è lecito e pure "sano" avere forte quel desiderio.


----------



## Niko74 (5 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io parlo sulla base della mia personale esperienza.
> 
> *Per me in un rapporto di coppia la crisi va affrontata fino in fondo.*
> *Non è sempre necessario separarsi fisicamente, ma spesso aiuta.*
> ...


Concordo :up:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io parlo sulla base della mia personale esperienza.
> 
> Per me in un rapporto di coppia la crisi va affrontata fino in fondo.
> Non è sempre necessario separarsi fisicamente, ma spesso aiuta.
> ...


Si ma come fare con chi prende sempre tempo?
Aspetta, aspetta, aspetta...
La mia esperienza mi ha insegnato che quelli che dicono sempre aspetta sono come i debitori che sanno benissimo che non avranno mai i soldi per rifondere il debito...

Con quel aspetta, aspetta, aspetta...
Io mi sono fottuto il matrimonio.

Se fossi vissuto aspettando...
Ohi, la vita mi passa davanti e oggi avrei solo un pugno di mosche.

Oggi posso dire...
Ehi, mi ero stancato di aspettare e anzichè addormentarmi ho fatto dell'altro no?

DUE MESI...ma vi rendete conto?
Ehi è sua moglie XD, non l'amichetta frou frou.
Dave ha agito subito invece no?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Potrebbe anche rompersi lei....dovrebbe solo dirlo
> Comunque ovviamente io aspetto si...ma non al varco...sto aspettando che prenda una decisione e siccome in 2 mesi, sia parlando che lasciandola nel suo brodo, ho ottenuto lo stesso.... io mi sto rompendo.
> 
> Certo però non è che vado in giro per casa dicendolo ad alta voce e sbuffando da mattina a sera.
> ...


Hai voglia: necessità, non solo desiderio.
Se non aspetti ecco sei stato precipitoso e hai rovinato tutto. Se tu avessi saputo aspettare alla fine risolvevo tutto.
Se aspetti lei non farà mai nulla.
Ehi fai come me...
Quella volta che mi disse: " Qua finisce che ci separiamo!"...
Quindici giorni dopo aveva la raccomandata in mano...
Prova...

Tanto dopo puoi sempre fermarti lì eh?
C'è gente che ci mette na vita a separarsi eh? Tempi biblici...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Potrebbe anche rompersi lei....dovrebbe solo dirlo
> Comunque ovviamente io aspetto si...ma non al varco...sto aspettando che prenda una decisione e siccome in 2 mesi, sia parlando che lasciandola nel suo brodo, ho ottenuto lo stesso.... io mi sto rompendo.
> 
> Certo però non è che vado in giro per casa dicendolo ad alta voce e sbuffando da mattina a sera.
> ...


Secondo me è questa base di partenza ad essere viziata.

Ma prova a ragionare: tua moglie può fare quelo che vuole?
E' accontentata in tutto e per tutto?
Sta attraversando una fase splendida?

Ma se tu ti senti così completo ed equilibrato ( tra le righe non fai che trattare tua moglie da povera scema che ha smarrito la bussola), onesto e dalla parte della ragione, che tipo di risarcimento ti serve?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io parlo sulla base della mia personale esperienza.
> 
> Per me in un rapporto di coppia la crisi va affrontata fino in fondo.
> Non è sempre necessario separarsi fisicamente, ma spesso aiuta.
> ...


:umile::umile::umile::umile::umile:


----------



## Amoremio (6 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma non pensi che possa rompersi lei, di avere gente che l'aspetta a varco?
> 
> Non riesco a capire, limite mio, questo diritto che si arrogano alcuni (sottolineo e risottolineo: alcuni) traditi di vedere soddisfatta la loro fretta di ricucire o di rompere definitivamente.


 
la fretta è umana

le situazioni di incertezza sono molto più pesanti delle negative certezze
ma è anche vero che la fretta di trovare una soluzione ti fa spesso trovare quella sbagliata

quindi,
è umana
ma bisognerebbe riuscire a controllarla


----------



## Amoremio (6 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *Scusa se mi permetto: la gelosia è un sentimento che offusca ancora di più i pensieri e i sentimenti. *
> *Di più: è un veleno.*
> *Al peggio causerebbe danni, nella migliore delle ipotesi non servirebbe.*
> *Tu gli consigli di scatenarla in una persona già abbastanza confusa*.
> ...


straquoto il grassetto
con un'unica postilla

se il tradito "fuori controllo" sente di volerlo imprescindibilmente fare
lo faccia
sarà probabilmente controproducente 
ma è giusto che faccia come si sente
(magari si dice che lo fa per "salvare la coppia" mentendo a sè stesso
e volendola invece, nel suo inconscio, condannarla
o vendicarsi
o "mettersi in pari")
ma sarebbe comunque meglio che prima capisse qual'è la vera ragione per cui sente di volerlo fare


----------



## Amoremio (6 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Concordo, ma porsi dei limiti di tempo mi sembra deleterio.
> 
> Poichè in questo caso è un inferno anche per il traditore, non c'è motivo di pensare che la cosa durerà in eterno, basta avere solo un pò di pazienza e concentrarsi su altre cose.
> 
> Che ne so, Niko: impara a stirare o a fare le lavatrici


difficilissimo concentrarsi su altre cose

a volte porsi dei limiti di tempo serve
ma solo se sono interiori e flessibili

gli ultimatum 
(sia a noi stessi che ad altri)
non portano da nessuna parte


----------



## Amoremio (6 Maggio 2011)

erab ha detto:


> Dipende molto da come intendiamo il "suscitare la gelosia"
> Un conto è far balenare l'idea che potrebbe esserci la remota possibilità
> che un' altra potrebbe interessarsi a lui ("guarda che potresti perdermi").
> Altra cosa è tornare alle 4 di mattina sporco di rossetto e con il biglietto
> di un locale di lap dance in tasca ("separiamoci pure")


questo è molto vero


----------



## tradito77 (6 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Non so Chiara, ma solo per il fatto che siamo traditrici non significa che non possiamo capire o che non abbiamo mai provato certi sentimenti.
> Vivere in se comporta dolore, sempre prima o poi, e ognuno lo affronta a modo proprio, ognuno ha i suoi tempi.
> E tu lo conosci il dolore che c'è anche da questa parte? Credi che non sia dolore per noi leggere il dolore nei vostri occhi? A volte mi sono detta che forse era meglio non amare, non sposarsi, così nessuno poteva farmi soffrire, così nessuno avrei fatto soffrire. Poi guardo i miei figli e penso a questi anni d'amore e penso che se fosse lui a lasciarmi (per qualsiasi motivo, perché per me l'abbandono e' uno) non potrei rimpiangere tutto quello che abbiamo costruito. La vita e' questa, gli altri non ci appartengono, ci accompagnamo agli altri condividendo noi stessi.


Io posso parlare solo sulla base della mia esperienza: quando è uscito il fattaccio io ho impiegato 1 giorno a decidere che volevo affrontarlo con lei e se lei era con me avremmo per lo meno provato ad andare avanti insieme. Quando gliel'ho chiesto mi ha detto subito che era quello che voleva anche lei.
Ora, è vero che non siamo tutti uguali, è vero che può volerci del tempo, ma 2 mesi senza che si sia mosso un bel niente sono un calvario per il tradito. Io stavo per "morire" dopo 1 giorno


----------



## Diletta (6 Maggio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Io posso parlare solo sulla base della mia esperienza: quando è uscito il fattaccio io ho impiegato 1 giorno a decidere che volevo affrontarlo con lei e se lei era con me avremmo per lo meno provato ad andare avanti insieme. Quando gliel'ho chiesto mi ha detto subito che era quello che voleva anche lei.
> Ora, è vero che non siamo tutti uguali, è vero che può volerci del tempo, ma 2 mesi senza che si sia mosso un bel niente sono un calvario per il tradito. Io stavo per "morire" dopo 1 giorno



...Uguale io.
Ti quoto in tutto!
:up::up:


----------



## Niko74 (6 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Secondo me è questa base di partenza ad essere viziata.
> 
> Ma prova a ragionare: *tua moglie può fare quelo che vuole?*
> E' accontentata in tutto e per tutto?
> ...


Si, può fare quello che vuole(e già questo basterebbe come risposta alle tue domande)
.
Comunque io non sarò completo, ma sono onesto, equilibrato e in questa vicenda sono dalla parte della ragione, ma.... non ho bisogno di un risarcimento (tu ci insisti dall'inizio su sta cosa ma non è cosi )

Tu dici, come al solito , che tra le righe tratto mia moglie da povera scema.....dimmi in che modo lo farei per piacere.
O forse dici "tra le righe" perché evidentemente nemmeno tu riesci a vedere chiaramente questa cosa...dato che non è vera 

Cioè: 
- parlo della cosa con lei e tu mi dici che non va bene
- la lascio sola a riflettere senza rompere a riguardo....e tu mi dici che la tratto da scema
- lei può fare quel diamine che le pare...e a tu hai da ridire 

Presumo quindi che qualsiasi cosa io farò tu vedrai sempre "l'atteggiamento da maschio troglodita", quindi...continuo a fare come sto facendo, perché cosi va bene a me


----------



## Niko74 (6 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :umile::umile::umile::umile::umile:


Oooohhh...ma io che diamine sto facendo? Sto aspettando pure io eh? E il fatto che magari sul forum mi sfoghi un pò non vuol dire che lo faccia con mia moglie.

Da quando le ho detto che quando lo riteneva opportuno sarebbe dovuta venire lei  a parlarmi perché ho visto che era inutile che lo facessi io....non ho più tirato fuori l'argomento.

Però dimenticavo che io sono maschio e non traditore, quindi ho torto in partenza


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Oooohhh...ma io che diamine sto facendo? Sto aspettando pure io eh? E il fatto che magari sul forum mi sfoghi un pò non vuol dire che lo faccia con mia moglie.
> 
> Da quando le ho detto che quando lo riteneva opportuno sarebbe dovuta venire lei  a parlarmi perché ho visto che era inutile che lo facessi io....non ho più tirato fuori l'argomento.
> 
> Però dimenticavo che io sono maschio e non traditore, quindi ho torto in partenza


Io aspettando ho visto solo che si delinea chiara la situazione.
Una volta delineata mi sono detto: è questo che voglio?
NO. Però posso accontentarmi.
Il vantaggio enorme è questo.
Quando trovo quello che voglio sono a posto.
E la partita torna a me: Quando viene le dico...ehi cocca, io ho aspettato, tu non hai fatto niente. Non ti ho fatto nessun torto.
Anche lei deve capire che ogni giorno che passa, tu lentamente e in silenzio ti stai allontanando.

Quelli che dicono di aspettare...in genere tentano solo di prendere tempo.

Finchè aspetti devi però vedere i segnali.
Se tu metti sotto terra un seme, sai che devi lasciarlo lì finchè fiorisce e non dissoterrarlo anzi tempo.
Ma fidati, se arriva primavera e il fiore non nasce...non è che aspettando la primavera successiva nascerà...sai che non nascerà un fico secco.

Vuoi passare la vita a cercare risposte che tanto non avrai mai, o per lo meno non saranno mai convincenti?

Per me fa come ha detto Sole.
Fidati quella ne sa una più del diavolo...

Ovvio Garantisco sempre io per lei.


----------



## Amoremio (6 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Oooohhh...ma io che diamine sto facendo? Sto aspettando pure io eh? *E il fatto che magari sul forum mi sfoghi un pò non vuol dire che lo faccia con mia moglie*.
> 
> Da quando le ho detto che quando lo riteneva opportuno sarebbe dovuta venire lei a parlarmi perché ho visto che era inutile che lo facessi io....non ho più tirato fuori l'argomento.
> 
> Però dimenticavo che io sono maschio e non traditore, quindi ho torto in partenza


io entrai sul forum proprio per questo

parlare senza coinvolgere famiglia e amici
sfogarmi senza tartassare lui

:up:


----------



## lemon (6 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io entrai sul forum proprio per questo
> 
> parlare senza coinvolgere famiglia e amici
> sfogarmi senza tartassare lui
> ...


ed è quello che sto facendo pure io. Leggervi e scrivervi, mi permette di poterne parlare, visto che comunque è un pensiero costante, senza coinvolgere continuamente né lui né altre persone.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2011)

Benedetto sia lo forum


----------



## lothar57 (6 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Benedetto sia lo forum


    a volte...........


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> a volte...........


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBnkw8wUi8M&feature=related

Lothar andiamo c'è lezione di canto...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Presumo quindi che qualsiasi cosa io farò tu vedrai sempre "l'atteggiamento da maschio troglodita", quindi...continuo a fare come sto facendo, perché cosi va bene a me





Niko74 ha detto:


> Però dimenticavo che io sono maschio e non traditore, quindi ho torto in partenza


 
Fraintendi.

Quello che dico lo dico per te, non per lei.
Non parto dai pregiudizi nei confronti dei maschi e dei traditi che tu avverti.

Ti sto solo dicendo che secondo me continui a farti aspettative troppo alte, e cioè:

pensare/sperare che tua moglie risolverà in fretta la sua personale crisi.

Io non amo parlare di me stessa, ma sappi che in una situazione molto simile a quella di tua moglie ( scoperta da parte del marito ed insensati sms reiterati  *esclusi*)  mi ci è voluto più di un anno per uscirne, con indefesso lavoro di volontà sul corpo  e sulla mente, senza l'aiuto di psicologi, imbonitori e pifferi vari.

A te e tua moglie augurerei di riuscire a fare un percorso come il mio,  individualmente.


----------



## Niko74 (6 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Fraintendi.
> 
> Quello che dico lo dico per te, non per lei.
> Non parto dai pregiudizi nei confronti dei maschi e dei traditi che tu avverti.
> ...


Ma si, sono un pò ironico sulla questione dei pregiudizi sui maschi 

Per il grassetto: il fatto di non essere stata scoperta dal marito ti ha però consentito di elaborare la cosa per tutto il tempo che ti è servito e non è poco questo. 
Io il tempo glielo sto lasciando, e mi costa fatica, ma non credo che per lei sia come è stato per te, dato che comuque si trova ogni giorno a vivere con me che so....e, pur cercando di non farglielo troppo pesare, aspetto.

Quindi se a te ci è voluto più di un anno....a mia moglie ce ne vorranno 2 :rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (6 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Emmhhh...voi siete entrambi traditori... e questo è inconfutabile, però se lei fosse ai tuoi livelli sarebbe già stata messa alla porta...fidati


ma che cavolo pontifichi???
cosa sai tu di me?
io sono una persona serissima e un'imprenditore stimato...qualche volta mi lascio prendere,ma e'raro anche perche'quella che va'bene a me e'rara..mica vanno bene tutte,anzi quasi nessuna.


----------



## Amoremio (6 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma che cavolo pontifichi???
> cosa sai tu di me?
> io sono una persona serissima e un'imprenditore stimato...qualche volta mi lascio prendere,ma e'raro anche perche'quella che va'bene a me e'rara..mica vanno bene tutte,anzi quasi nessuna.


ma mica pontifica

ti sta dicendo che se sua moglie si desse alla periodica caccia
come tu racconti di fare
per lui non ci sarebbero margini per tentare la ricostruzione

che c'entra cosa fai in altri ambiti?


----------



## Niko74 (6 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma che cavolo pontifichi???
> cosa sai tu di me?
> io sono una persona serissima e un'imprenditore stimato...qualche volta mi lascio prendere,ma e'raro anche perche'quella che va'bene a me e'rara..mica vanno bene tutte,*anzi quasi nessun*a.


Io mi faccio un idea di te in base a quello che scrivi sul forum, ovvio che non posso sapere come sei nella vita reale e nessuno ha mai parlato di come sei sul lavoro...mai mi permetterei.

Se la mia impressione era sbagliata e tu non hai tradito tua moglie con "quasi nessuna" allora mi scuso...

Mia moglie comunque ha tradito una volta ed è distrutta....tu sei come lei?...Da quello che ho letto non sembra proprio, quindi ripeto che se lei mi avesse tradito più volte negli anni e io lo scoprissi la butterei fuori di casa...che a te dia fastidio o meno (visto che un giorno potrebbe toccare pure a te )

Poi se tu scrivi cose che danno un'iompressione di te sbagliata io non ci posso fare nulla.


----------



## Niko74 (6 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma mica pontifica
> 
> ti sta dicendo che se sua moglie si desse alla periodica caccia
> come tu racconti di fare
> ...


Oh...mi hai preceduto di un secondo...comunque abbiamo detto la stessa identica cosa :up:

Solo che tu ti esprimi meglio di me, c'è poco da fare


----------



## lothar57 (6 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Io mi faccio un idea di te in base a quello che scrivi sul forum, ovvio che non posso sapere come sei nella vita reale e nessuno ha mai parlato di come sei sul lavoro...mai mi permetterei.
> 
> Se la mia impressione era sbagliata e tu non hai tradito tua moglie con "quasi nessuna" allora mi scuso...
> 
> ...


 
io ho solo scritto che dopo 24 anni ci puo'stare,anche se sappiamo tutti che farlo e'sbagliato,ma non avendo,purtroppo,tanti scrupoli lo faccio.ù
Prima se capitava,ora le cerco ,ma non sono un'assatanato malato di sesso,che tra l'altro tra le mura casalinghe abbonda.
Il riferimento''lavorativo'' e'per quello;un lettore frettoloso,mi scambia per chissa che....e ci tenevo a dire che non sono cosi',mai.
Poi se a qualcuno non torna...me ne faro'una ragione


----------



## Amoremio (6 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> io ho solo scritto che dopo 24 anni ci puo'stare,anche se sappiamo tutti che farlo e'sbagliato,ma non avendo,purtroppo,tanti scrupoli lo faccio.ù
> Prima se capitava,ora le cerco ,ma non sono un'assatanato malato di sesso,che tra l'altro tra le mura casalinghe abbonda.
> Il riferimento''lavorativo'' e'per quello;un lettore frettoloso,mi scambia per chissa che....e ci tenevo a dire che non sono cosi',mai.
> *Poi se a qualcuno non torna...me ne faro'una ragione*


se leggi bene
non è che "a qualcuno non torna"
sostanzialmente
a quel qualcuno non interessa quel che fai tu della tua vita
ma ritiene che se fosse al corrente che il suo partner fa come fai tu, lo metterebbe alla porta


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2011)

Nick...ma perchè lei è distrutta?
Solo perchè il suo amante l'ha lasciata con il fante di spade in mano?
Altro che due di picche.
La donna che resta con il fante di spade è flippata.

Forse lei sa che gli sei rimasto solo tu, e non riesce a farsene una ragione.

Ma chissà che vergogna per una donna farsi sgamare.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> se leggi bene
> non è che "a qualcuno non torna"
> sostanzialmente
> a quel qualcuno non interessa quel che fai tu della tua vita
> ma ritiene che se fosse al corrente che il suo partner fa come fai tu, lo metterebbe alla porta


 
...e con questa fanno due ( volte che glielo spieghi)

lothar rimandato a settembre


----------



## Niko74 (6 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nick...ma perchè lei è distrutta?
> Solo perchè il suo amante l'ha lasciata con il fante di spade in mano?
> Altro che due di picche.
> La donna che resta con il fante di spade è flippata.
> ...


Sarà distrutta perché:

- si vergogna per quello che ha fatto
- gli manca l'altro che (forse) le ha dato il due di picche
- e magari è vero pure che non riesce a farsi una ragione che le sono rimasto SOLO io, i 18 anni che siamo assieme, la famiglia e tutto ciò che abbiamo costruito...

Queste sono mie supposizioni...visto che non parla.

Per la vegonga a farsi sgamare penso sia la stessa cosa per un uomo o per una donna.


----------



## Diletta (6 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Sarà distrutta perché:
> 
> - si vergogna per quello che ha fatto
> - gli manca l'altro che (forse) le ha dato il due di picche
> ...



Niko, non mi dire che continua a fare scena muta.
Come faaai?
Le supposizioni possono essere tutte giuste. 
Non senti che l'affetto che provi per lei sta leggermente scemando?
Lo chiedo perchè in questo frangente l'amore, anche quello più granitico, è messo a dura prova.


----------



## Niko74 (7 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Niko, non mi dire che continua a fare scena muta.
> Come faaai?
> Le supposizioni possono essere tutte giuste.
> *Non senti che l'affetto che provi per lei sta leggermente scemando?
> Lo chiedo perchè in questo frangente l'amore, anche quello più granitico, è messo a dura prova*.


Beh...alla fine sono solo 2 mesi dalla scoperta e 3 settimane che fa scena muta...se 3 settimane mettono a dura prova un amore granitico...non era poi tanto grantitico..penso io


----------



## contepinceton (7 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Sarà distrutta perché:
> 
> - si vergogna per quello che ha fatto
> - gli manca l'altro che (forse) le ha dato il due di picche
> ...


NO.
Da che mondo e mondo...noi maschi trogloditi non abbiamo certe antenne...che hanno loro.
Da che mondo e mondo loro sanno fartela sotto il naso e manco te ne accorgi.
Da qui...secondo me...che non noi le sgamiamo, ma loro fanno in modo che le sgamiamo...che è in definitiva un gesto estremo per attirare l'attenzione.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Beh...alla fine sono solo 2 mesi dalla scoperta e 3 settimane che fa scena muta...se 3 settimane mettono a dura prova un amore granitico...non era poi tanto grantitico..penso io


Tre settimane?
Con tre settimane di silenzio...con me sarebbe diventata già un lontano ricordo.
TRE SETTIMANEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE????


----------



## Niko74 (7 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> NO.
> Da che mondo e mondo...noi maschi trogloditi non abbiamo certe antenne...che hanno loro.
> Da che mondo e mondo loro sanno fartela sotto il naso e manco te ne accorgi.
> Da qui...secondo me...che non noi le sgamiamo, ma loro fanno in modo che le sgamiamo...che è in definitiva un gesto estremo per attirare l'attenzione.


Boh...non ne sono convinto 
Se lo ha fatto per attirare attenzione, perché dopo che l'ha avuta se ne sta nel limbo? Perché dopo che l'ha avuta mi ha detto che "non ha voglia di parlarne e di lasciarla stare che ognuno ha i suoi tempi"?
Poi adesso che le lascio i suoi tempi mi dirà "eh ma io stavo male e tu non mi hai aiutato"...scommettiamo che farà cosi :rotfl:


----------



## Niko74 (7 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tre settimane?
> Con tre settimane di silenzio...con me sarebbe diventata già un lontano ricordo.
> TRE SETTIMANEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE????


Eeehh...ma io sono paziente ...oppure coglione...la cosa può essere vera in entrambi i casi :carneval:


----------



## Illuso (7 Maggio 2011)

*Niko*



> Per la file di gente che vorrebbe scopare tua moglie...pure la mia ce  l'ha...è sempre stata una bella donna e ha sempre avuto gente che ci  provava...solo che li rifiutava e me lo diceva pure....stavolta si è  innamorata proprio e ha ceduto....



Posto di qua che è il tuo post: Lei non è affatto innamorata, crede di esserlo, ma è solo invaghita, infatuata, da una emerita testa di cazzo, che per potergli entrare nelle mutande, ha fatto di tutto, gli ha sicuramente fatto credere cose che non potrà MAI mantenere, si chiama arte della seduzione, ed essendo poco avvezza, (come credo sia tua moglie, e la mia) cascano come pere mature, salvo poi continuare a chiedersi (senso di colpa) se ho ceduto un motivo ci sarà, e mentre sono li che si crogiolano al pensiero, l'altro quasi inevitabilmente riesce nel suo intento.
Consiglio, cerca di scoprire chi è l'altro, e troncagli la carriera...


----------



## Niko74 (7 Maggio 2011)

Illuso ha detto:


> Posto di qua che è il tuo post: *Lei non è affatto innamorata, crede di esserlo, ma è solo invaghita, infatuata, da una emerita testa di cazzo*, che per potergli entrare nelle mutande, ha fatto di tutto, gli ha sicuramente fatto credere cose che non potrà MAI mantenere, si chiama arte della seduzione, ed essendo poco avvezza, (come credo sia tua moglie, e la mia) cascano come pere mature, salvo poi continuare a chiedersi (senso di colpa) se ho ceduto un motivo ci sarà, e mentre sono li che si crogiolano al pensiero, l'altro quasi inevitabilmente riesce nel suo intento.
> *Consiglio, cerca di scoprire chi è l'altro, e troncagli la carriera*...


Mah..come fai a saperlo? 
Io vedo una che:
- non vuol tirare fuori il problema
- non mi guarda in nessun modo (sesso zero da 4 mesi)
- non me lo dice ma continua a tentare di contattare l'altro (che non le risponde)

Magari non sarà innamorata dell'altro, però il punto è che, secondo me, non ama più me, quindi io non posso al momento fare nulla...

L'altro lo so già chi è...fin dal primo giorno....gli ho mandato solo un paio di sms in due momenti in cui ho perso le staffe...al primo mi ha risposto con una balla (tipo tua moglie pensa solo a te e bla bla..) al secondo dove gli ho scritto che è troppo comodo prendersi solo quello che gli piace di una persona e che se vuole gli lascio tutto il pacchetto....non mi ha risposto e nemmeno ha più risposto a mia moglie....


----------



## Daniele (7 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Poi adesso che le lascio i suoi tempi mi dirà "eh ma io stavo male e tu non mi hai aiutato"...scommettiamo che farà cosi :rotfl:


Se ti dirà così, quando il bimbo è a letto...un diretto alla  mandibola non se lo leva in nessun modo! Ma dai non credo, in fondo anche se tu l'hai lasciata cuocere nel suo brodo il tradimento l'ha fatto lei ed è lei che deve uscirne e non chiedere una mano a te  che sei parte lesa.


----------



## Daniele (7 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mah..come fai a saperlo?
> Io vedo una che:
> - non vuol tirare fuori il problema
> - non mi guarda in nessun modo (sesso zero da 4 mesi)
> ...


E invece penso che abbia ragione illuso, ma questo rende tua moglie molto umana...e scusami il termine, anche una fessa di incredibili dimensioni. Visto questo per me se andrà bene sono felice per te, ma insegna tu a tuo figlio l'arte di non farselo mettere in quel posto, tua moglie sinceramente non credo che ne abbia le qualità!  Tu invece sei innamorato di lei e si capisce, sei una persona decisamente bella.


----------



## Niko74 (7 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se ti dirà così, quando il bimbo è a letto...*un diretto alla  mandibola non se lo leva in nessun modo!* Ma dai non credo, in fondo anche se tu l'hai lasciata cuocere nel suo brodo il tradimento l'ha fatto lei ed è lei che deve uscirne e non chiedere una mano a te  che sei parte lesa.


Ah ah...mi fai sganasciare quando scrivi ste cose :rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (7 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ah ah...mi fai sganasciare quando scrivi ste cose :rotfl:


Posso confessare una cosa!!! Io non lo feci nel momento adatto ed ora sineramente me ne sto pentendo un poco!!!  Vedere un tradtore che come prima reazione ti attacca andare giù a terra a KO, credo che sia una delle poche cose che mi manca di fare.


----------



## Niko74 (7 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> E invece penso che abbia ragione illuso, ma questo rende tua moglie molto umana...e scusami il termine, anche una fessa di incredibili dimensioni. Visto questo per me se andrà bene sono felice per te, ma *insegna tu a tuo figlio l'arte di non farselo mettere in quel posto, tua moglie sinceramente non credo che ne abbia le qualità!*  Tu invece sei innamorato di lei e si capisce, sei una persona decisamente bella.


Speriamo abbia ragione illuso 

Per il grassetto: a me sembra che sia io ad averlo preso in quel posto  Mia moglie non sarà stata bravissima...però a mettermelo ci è riuscita uguale :carneval:
Però non credo ci riuscirà più se ci tiene a rimanere con me


----------



## Daniele (7 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Speriamo abbia ragione illuso
> 
> Per il grassetto: a me sembra che sia io ad averlo preso in quel posto  Mia moglie non sarà stata bravissima...però a mettermelo ci è riuscita uguale :carneval:
> Però non credo ci riuscirà più se ci tiene a rimanere con me


La cosa ardua...è che te lo ha messo in quel posto pur non avendolo :carneval: scusa la battuta, è successo anche a me l'infilata alla traditora.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Boh...non ne sono convinto
> Se lo ha fatto per attirare attenzione, perché dopo che l'ha avuta se ne sta nel limbo? Perché dopo che l'ha avuta mi ha detto che "non ha voglia di parlarne e di lasciarla stare che ognuno ha i suoi tempi"?
> Poi adesso che le lascio i suoi tempi mi dirà "eh ma io stavo male e tu non mi hai aiutato"...scommettiamo che farà cosi :rotfl:


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA:carneval::carneval::carneval:
Contaci! :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
E tu non sarai stato abbastanza paziente, e tu non avrai saputo interpretare i suoi disagi, e tu qui e là...

Sai cosa c'è dietro il suo silenzio?
Una cosa sola: Lei vede che non sa più che pesci pigliare....eh?

Ma almeno ti ha chiesto scusa? 
Ecco vedi se tu fossi me...potresti dirle...ah ciao...stai pure qui in silenzio...io vado a farmi 4 chiacchere con qualcun'altra...o con gli amici eh?

Ma per favore...non metterla mai sulla meritocrazia...non dirle mai...io sono meglio di te perchè sono rimasto fedele. Lì ti svaluti...

Poi ho notato un'altra cosa di mia moglie se posso dirti...Lei teme fortissimamente il mio giudizio...dice che se arrivo a formulare un giudizio...esso piove come una scure ed è inappellabile...

Vedi Nick...se io le dico: " Dai cazzo, mi annoio con te, mi annoio!"...
Lei deduce tutta offesa: " Stai dicendo che sono una donna noiosa? Io ho le mia compagnie, le mie chiacchere le mie persone...:carneval::carneval::carneval:

Tu prova a dirle...ma cazzo ma non vedi che cretina che sei? Ma guarda come ti sei ridotta...e per chi poi? Per un grande uomo o per un mona?

Dai hai fatto na cretinata e amen...ma piantala addesso...che hai marito e famiglia da mandare avanti...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Maggio 2011)

Illuso ha detto:


> Posto di qua che è il tuo post: Lei non è affatto innamorata, crede di esserlo, ma è solo invaghita, infatuata, da una emerita testa di cazzo, che per potergli entrare nelle mutande, ha fatto di tutto, gli ha sicuramente fatto credere cose che non potrà MAI mantenere, si chiama arte della seduzione, ed essendo poco avvezza, (come credo sia tua moglie, e la mia) cascano come pere mature, salvo poi continuare a chiedersi (senso di colpa) se ho ceduto un motivo ci sarà, e mentre sono li che si crogiolano al pensiero, l'altro quasi inevitabilmente riesce nel suo intento.
> Consiglio, cerca di scoprire chi è l'altro, e troncagli la carriera...


Dici cose giuste ma esageri.
Andiamo, abbassarsi a parlare con uno che consideri un deficente?
Magari è interessante solo vederlo o conoscerlo per farsi 4 risate eh?
Se è uno strafigo...ti dici...e va ben dai...anch'io con Claudia Schiffer...insomma...la carne è debole e lo spirito infermo...

Ma pensa invece se è uno sfigato cronico...ti vien da ridere eh?
E ti dici...ma con quello lì? Tu hai scopato con quel cesso lì?

Però ti dico un'altra cosa...confidatami dalla moglie. Mi ha raccontato che quando lavorava in fabbrica c'era un rappresentante che ci sapeva molto fare, il bel tenebroso, e che bene o male tante ci erano state. Mi ha detto che anche lei era moooooooooooooolto affascinata dal tizio, cazzo ti faceva sognare eh? Ma ha evitato solo per questo scrupolo: Se poi me ne esco innamorata? ( Viste le lacrime delle colleghe al bagno).

Ma mettiamo un altro caso...mettiamo che sto uomo sia Hirohito.
Troviamo lei che magari è infatuata e con la testa per aria, e uno che ok, dice...ma porc...porc...si dai scusami...ok, dai ho ricevuto attenzioni da tua moglie...ma adesso non so più come levarmela di torno...facciamo qualcosa XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD....

Fidati anche io sono cascato come una pera cotta con qualcuna...eh?
Però mi sono dato due sberle in faccia e mi sono detto...no, no, no...

Dai su...dipende da chi incontriamo no?

Ci vogliono nervi saldi e calzare i coturni...
E non avvilirsi o piangersi addosso...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mah..come fai a saperlo?
> Io vedo una che:
> - non vuol tirare fuori il problema
> - non mi guarda in nessun modo (sesso zero da 4 mesi)
> ...


Mi dispiace che tu abbia perso le staffe...
Ma cosa vuoi che ti risponda?
Lui è un estraneo, no?
Un signor nessuno...
NOn ha preso quello che gli piace, ma solo quello che lei gli ha dato...

Ohi, non so dirti se ti ama o meno...ma è la classica sedotta e abbandonata...
Magari un giorno sbrocca e ti dice..." Ma mi vuoi ancora un briciolo di bene?"...e tu lì devi essere pronto..." Buona buona, hai giocato alla troietta felice...e guarda che cosa ti è successo...ma dove vuoi andare dai...su...sono 18 anni che stiamo assieme..."

Ma dato che il patto è rotto...è rotto no?
Ti capita l'occasione buona...prova...così poi ci racconti com'è...e capisci quanto i traditi proiettano cose che non conoscono...anche se per te non sarebbe tradimento...il patto è rotto no?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se ti dirà così, quando il bimbo è a letto...un diretto alla  mandibola non se lo leva in nessun modo! Ma dai non credo, in fondo anche se tu l'hai lasciata cuocere nel suo brodo il tradimento l'ha fatto lei ed è lei che deve uscirne e non chiedere una mano a te  che sei parte lesa.


Se ami tua moglie, o meglio, se hai bisogno di lei...fidati si chiude un occhio eh?
Una moglie non è mai uno straccio che getti dalla finestra...Daniele...
Parte lesa? Ma :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Mica lei gli  ha staccato un braccio eh?

Poi diciamocelo...se le cose restano in famiglia e non ci sono sputtanamenti...va meglio...

Per un marito i guai iniziano, magari quando ci sono situazioni, in cui gli amici, bene o male si sono tutti quanti scopati la moglie di questo marito...e magari per sotto ridacchiano...

Quello magari è: disonorare.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ah ah...mi fai sganasciare quando scrivi ste cose :rotfl:


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...vero...
Io invece non lo sopporto quando insulta mariti e mogli altrui...


----------



## Sabina (7 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mah..come fai a saperlo?
> Io vedo una che:
> - non vuol tirare fuori il problema
> - non mi guarda in nessun modo (sesso zero da 4 mesi)
> ...


Tu allora vuoi continuare a stare con tua moglie anche se hai capito che non ti ama più?


----------



## Illuso (7 Maggio 2011)

*Niko*



Niko74 ha detto:


> Mah..come fai a saperlo?
> Io vedo una che:
> - non vuol tirare fuori il problema
> - non mi guarda in nessun modo (sesso zero da 4 mesi)
> ...


Io so... lo so perchè gli sono volato addosso a tutti e due, perchè nella vita bisogna fare delle scelte, ed è troppo comodo prendersi il meglio dalle persone, e lasciare il resto dei casini agli altri, il tizio ti ribadisco gli ha promesso "amore" eterno, salvo poi sparire appena lei gli avrà detto che faceva i bagagli per andare da lui, o anzi appena ha saputo che tu sapevi se l'è svignata. 

Ora lei pensa che se si è lasciata andare è perchè evidentemente non ti ama più.

Tu devi cercare di capire se è così, e mettendola di fronte alle sue responsabilità di moglie, fargli capire che può succedere, che è stata solo una infatuazione dovuta magari...e qui tu sai qual'è la realtà della tua crisi di coppia, ma non ti chiudere e non indietreggiare, non sfuggire, parlale, non fare passare troppo tempo, che le permetterebbe di autoconvincersi di essersi innamorata davvero, se lei è ancora a casa con te, vuol dire che non è vero, è solo confusa. 

Ci sarebbe ancora un "piccolo" problema, se non fate più l'amore da così tanto tempo, probabilmente,lo ha fatto con l'altro, e quindi ora pensa che fra di voi tutto sia finito e che nulla potrà più essere come prima, e i suoi sensi di colpa stanno al massimo, ora tu puoi o mandarla a fare in culo, sacchi neri e fora dai bal, o se pensi di amarla questo è il momento di dimostrarglielo, sono lacrime e sangue a strafottere, prendi tutto il tuo orgoglio e ficcatelo su per il..... insomma hai perso, non puoi tergiversare, dimostragli che sei la persona che lei ha sempre amato.

Io sono sceso così tanto in basso che ho iniziato a scavare, tre anni e ancora le ferite non si sono cicatrizzate un granchè bene, ma non sanguinano più tanto... lei è qui vicino che stà riposando.


----------



## Sabina (7 Maggio 2011)

Illuso ha detto:


> Io so... lo so perchè gli sono volato addosso a tutti e due, perchè nella vita bisogna fare delle scelte, ed è troppo comodo prendersi il meglio dalle persone, e lasciare il resto dei casini agli altri, il tizio ti ribadisco gli ha promesso "amore" eterno, salvo poi sparire appena lei gli avrà detto che faceva i bagagli per andare da lui, o anzi appena ha saputo che tu sapevi se l'è svignata.
> 
> Ora lei pensa che se si è lasciata andare è perchè evidentemente non ti ama più.
> 
> ...


Perché se non fa l'amore con lui deve per forza averlo fatto o farlo con l'altro? O con un altro? Si può anche non fare sai, non succede nulla. Se non c'è desiderio di qualcuno o non c'è la persona che si desidera c'è chi non desidera farlo.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Maggio 2011)

Illuso ha detto:


> Io so... lo so perchè gli sono volato addosso a tutti e due, perchè nella vita bisogna fare delle scelte, ed è troppo comodo prendersi il meglio dalle persone, e lasciare il resto dei casini agli altri, il tizio ti ribadisco gli ha promesso "amore" eterno, salvo poi sparire appena lei gli avrà detto che faceva i bagagli per andare da lui, o anzi appena ha saputo che tu sapevi se l'è svignata.
> 
> Ora lei pensa che se si è lasciata andare è perchè evidentemente non ti ama più.
> 
> ...


Ma perchè allora...idealizzate così tanto una moglie?
E' solo una donna.
Però questa donna ha certi ruoli, che non potranno mai essere sostituiti da nessuna amante.
Sarà perchè io non ho MAI codificato un solo giorno mia moglie come "compagna", ma solo come "moglie".

Forse a te brucia questo sentimento che chiameremo della minestra riscaldata: dato che lui l'ha scaricata allora sei tornato buono tu. E ti assicuro che sta roba fa un male cane. Non sei più il numero uno, ma un ripiego.

Sul fare l'amore?
E chi se lo ricorda più?
Sono anni che non faccio l'amore con mia moglie...
E non la desidero più.
Però caspita io le voglio bene eh?
E' importante per me.
Ma da ambo le parti non ci si cerca più, e quindi ho metabolizzato anche i problemi da rifiuto. 
Sul sesso, basta non ostinarsi a volerla a tutti i costi da una, solo perchè è tua moglie. Lì ci si fotte.

Lei conoscendomi, sa che di sicuro, io ho chi mi appaga.
Ma come dire...un impegno in meno.

D'altro canto se una mi appaga da quel punto di vista, mica è detto che sia disposta a lavare e stirare per me.

Resto un uomo che pensa, che se trova il cassetto dei calzini vuoto...è nei guai, ma seri.
Ok Maschio Troglodita...ma io sono fatto così. Bado ANCHE al lato pratico...del matrimonio...XD,,,e poco a quello sentimentale.

Lo vediamo anche qui: con i sentimenti si soffre e basta...
E io Conte...sono un epicureo sfegatato! GOdo ergo SUM....

Basta ansie...paturnie, dolori...ecc..ecc..ecc...
La misura è colma.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Perché se non fa l'amore con lui deve per forza averlo fatto o farlo con l'altro? O con un altro? Si può anche non fare sai, non succede nulla. Se non c'è desiderio di qualcuno o non c'è la persona che si desidera c'è chi non desidera farlo.


Vero.
E so quanto male fa, se vivi un rifiuto come una cosa contro di te.
Ma è anche vero che magari una non desidera me, ma magari fa le moine al primo invornito che le capita...perchè ciò...farlo con me...è impegnativo...non mi accontento mai di una ciavadina insulsa.

Poi ti dice...basta non farlo...e il desiderio diminuisce...

Poi ovvio la colpa è di noi Maschi Trogloditi..." TU hai sempre in mente quello, e non sei capace di farmi sentire desiderata!"....

Invece bisogna sempre indovinare tempi e modi giusti...uno si smona eh?
Quando la fatica supera la goduria...lasci perdere XD.


----------



## Illuso (7 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Perché se non fa l'amore con lui deve per forza averlo fatto o farlo con l'altro? O con un altro? Si può anche non fare sai, non succede nulla. Se non c'è desiderio di qualcuno o non c'è la persona che si desidera c'è chi non desidera farlo.


Perchè se passi da tre volte alla settimana a zero in quattro mesi un motivo c'è e se non è nemmeno la vaginte, e perchè la tipa tenta di essere fedele all'altro.


----------



## Illuso (7 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma perchè allora...idealizzate così tanto una moglie?
> E' solo una donna.
> Però questa donna ha certi ruoli, che non potranno mai essere sostituiti da nessuna amante.
> Sarà perchè io non ho MAI codificato un solo giorno mia moglie come "compagna", ma solo come "moglie".
> ...


Si, abbiamo capito, ma quello che vale per te non necessariamente vale per gli altri...
cavallo tonante l'ho già detto?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Maggio 2011)

Illuso ha detto:


> Perchè se passi da tre volte alla settimana a zero in quattro mesi un motivo c'è e se non è nemmeno la vaginte, e perchè la tipa tenta di essere fedele all'altro.


Tre volte alla settimanaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa???????????
E quando mai mi è capitata sta babana?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Maggio 2011)

Illuso ha detto:


> Si, abbiamo capito, ma quello che vale per te non necessariamente vale per gli altri...
> cavallo tonante l'ho già detto?


Certo caro, 
Io dico solo la mia....no?
Cosa cazzo è un cavallo tonante?
Io sono solo un vecchio porco eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Niko74 (7 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Tu allora vuoi continuare a stare con tua moglie anche se hai capito che non ti ama più?


Ho scritto che *secondo me *non mi ama più in base a come si comporta...quando giungeremo a chiarirlo e sarà apurato che è cosi allora non staremo più assieme...


----------



## Niko74 (7 Maggio 2011)

Illuso ha detto:


> Io so... lo so perchè gli sono volato addosso a tutti e due, perchè nella vita bisogna fare delle scelte, ed è troppo comodo prendersi il meglio dalle persone, e lasciare il resto dei casini agli altri, il tizio ti ribadisco gli ha promesso "amore" eterno, salvo poi sparire appena *lei gli avrà detto che faceva i bagagli per andare da lui, o anzi appena ha saputo che tu sapevi se l'è svignata*.
> 
> Ora lei pensa che se si è lasciata andare è perchè evidentemente non ti ama più.
> 
> ...


Direi più la seconda...certamente di fare i bagagli e andare da lui non glielo ha chiesto...però lui sa benissimo che io so e so pure chi è...

Per il fatto che abbia fatto l'amore con l'altro, ormai la considero una certezza...certo non ci faccio i salti di gioia, però non è la scopata in se il problema, quanto piuttosto che non smetta di pensare a lui.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Direi più la seconda...certamente di fare i bagagli e andare da lui non glielo ha chiesto...però lui sa benissimo che io so e so pure chi è...
> 
> Per il fatto che abbia fatto l'amore con l'altro, ormai la considero una certezza...certo non ci faccio i salti di gioia, però non è la scopata in se il problema, quanto piuttosto che non smetta di pensare a lui.


Già...
E come fare allora a levarglielo dalla testa?


----------



## Illuso (7 Maggio 2011)

*Niko*



Niko74 ha detto:


> Direi più la seconda...certamente di fare i bagagli e andare da lui non glielo ha chiesto...però lui sa benissimo che io so e so pure chi è...
> 
> Per il fatto che abbia fatto l'amore con l'altro, ormai la considero una certezza...certo non ci faccio i salti di gioia, però non è la scopata in se il problema, quanto piuttosto che non smetta di pensare a lui.



Smetterà e capirà la grandissima cazzata che ha fatto...è una questione di tempo, sempre che il tizio non le stia girando ancora in torno, accertatene...
Ma lei ti ha detto chiaramente che per te non prova più niente ?
Dormite ancora insieme ? 
Come e cosa risponde alle tue sollecitazioni, e alle tue domande ?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2DtEh-pW4E


----------



## Daniele (8 Maggio 2011)

Lasciare il tempo al traditore di riprendersi...penso che  sia ragionevole se non fosse che è controproducente. Ogni traditore della domenica vuole del tempo per pensare, purtroppo potrebbe  anche scoprire che era un calesse l'amore per l'amante, ma potrebbe essere troppo tardi. Il tradito se passa mesi senza parlare se dapprima amava potrebbe inziare ad odiare e in quel caso...il rapporto sarebbe non solo rotto, ma distrutto. L'odio è quella forza che ti rende capace di fare nefandezze su una persona pur di vederla soffire e ogni amore può trasformarsi in questo, figli o non figli, anche non mettendo di mezzo loro. Quindi a ben pensarci, si Niko deve aspettare i tempi di sua moglie, ma sua moglie deve anche rispettare i tempi di Niko nel caso volesse una ricucitura. Ogni giorno passato nel limbo diventa un giorno di allontanamento del tradito.
Niko, io ti proporrei invece una bella terapia di coppia, mi sa chene avete molto bisogno prima che questo suo rimandare possa diventare orribile per te. :up:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lasciare il tempo al traditore di riprendersi...penso che  sia ragionevole se non fosse che è controproducente. Ogni traditore della domenica vuole del tempo per pensare, purtroppo potrebbe  anche scoprire che era un calesse l'amore per l'amante, ma potrebbe essere troppo tardi. Il tradito se passa mesi senza parlare se dapprima amava potrebbe inziare ad odiare e in quel caso...il rapporto sarebbe non solo rotto, ma distrutto. L'odio è quella forza che ti rende capace di fare nefandezze su una persona pur di vederla soffire e ogni amore può trasformarsi in questo, figli o non figli, anche non mettendo di mezzo loro. Quindi a ben pensarci, si Niko deve aspettare i tempi di sua moglie, ma sua moglie deve anche rispettare i tempi di Niko nel caso volesse una ricucitura. Ogni giorno passato nel limbo diventa un giorno di allontanamento del tradito.
> Niko, io ti proporrei invece una bella terapia di coppia, mi sa chene avete molto bisogno prima che questo suo rimandare possa diventare orribile per te. :up:


Le grandi anime, non sono mai disposte ad odiare: al massimo arrivano a compatire.
Le anime piccole nascondono il loro odio con una montagna di cazzate.
E come piccoli ducetti battono l'aria con i pugni, imprecano, inveiscono, menano..MA: non combinano un cazzo.
Il vero male, viene solo dai malvagi.
Essi possono colpire senza sentire nulla e con totale glacialità.

Ma concordo Niko potrebbe dire: 
Senti io ce l'ho messa tutta con te, si vede che non era cosa:
Ognuno per la sua strada.
18 anni però...cazzo non sono 18 ore.


----------



## Daniele (8 Maggio 2011)

Secondo me la moglie di Niko sta solo rimandando e non pensando per nulla, se pensasse si darebbe della scema e chiederebbe scusa sui ceci, ma non per stare con lui, ma per quello che gli ha fatto. Niko sembra in tutto e per tutto un buon marito, una brava persona e capace anche di sfanculare la moglie se lei non è sicura delle sue scelte. 18 anni sono 18 anni, ma lui deve trovare una soluzione che non sia quella che porterà al rancore, lei per ora temporeggia, poi se le andasse male con il tizio tra qualche mese che fa? Finta di nulla e vive una esistenza falsa zittendo ogni volta Niko che vuole parlare? Ma dai, una terapia di coppia può funzionare e potrebbe servire per sapere se lei vuole andare avanti oppure no.
Se non si andrà avanti che la mugliera si prenda però le sue responsabilità sulla separazione e che non si metta a fare ripicche idiote ad un marito che è stato presente.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Secondo me la moglie di Niko sta solo rimandando e non pensando per nulla, se pensasse si darebbe della scema e chiederebbe scusa sui ceci, ma non per stare con lui, ma per quello che gli ha fatto. Niko sembra in tutto e per tutto un buon marito, una brava persona e capace anche di sfanculare la moglie se lei non è sicura delle sue scelte. 18 anni sono 18 anni, ma lui deve trovare una soluzione che non sia quella che porterà al rancore, lei per ora temporeggia, poi se le andasse male con il tizio tra qualche mese che fa? Finta di nulla e vive una esistenza falsa zittendo ogni volta Niko che vuole parlare? Ma dai, una terapia di coppia può funzionare e potrebbe servire per sapere se lei vuole andare avanti oppure no.
> Se non si andrà avanti che la mugliera si prenda però le sue responsabilità sulla separazione e che non si metta a fare ripicche idiote ad un marito che è stato presente.


Basta.
Cosa credi?
Che la firma su due carte cambi lo stato di cose?
Si rimane sposati fino al divorzio.
Poi Niko...deve appunto affrontare la cosa a 360 gradi...e ci sono tutti i danni materiali che si subisce con una separazione...XD...
Lo farebbe a cuor leggero...se fosse nella condizione di: "liberiamoci di questo peso morto, di questa carcassa di donna, più buona a nulla".
Caso mai...

La terapia di coppia serve per entrambi...
Stiamo parlando di persone sposate da quasi vent'anni...
Ma tu hai la più pallida idea di cosa significhi vivere assieme ad un'altra persona per quasi vent'anni?

Vedi che per esempio Dave...non ti segue nelle tue farneticazioni?

E il figlio?


----------



## Daniele (8 Maggio 2011)

Guarda che Niko lo ha anche scritto che se lei rimane per comodo o per la famiglia ma non per lui la strada unica è sfancularla. Non l'ho detto io e se la terapia di coppia porta alla non possibilità di risolvere la frattura che così sia, ma ricorda una persona con le palle come Niko non ci perderebbe nulla dalla separazione per me. Una famiglia va tenuta su solo se c'è amore, mancando questo è meglio che si sgretoli, anche per il figlio.


----------



## Diletta (8 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lasciare il tempo al traditore di riprendersi...penso che  sia ragionevole se non fosse che è controproducente. Ogni traditore della domenica vuole del tempo per pensare, purtroppo potrebbe  anche scoprire che era un calesse l'amore per l'amante, ma potrebbe essere troppo tardi. Il *tradito se passa mesi senza parlare se dapprima amava potrebbe inziare ad odiare e in quel caso...il rapporto sarebbe non solo rotto, ma distrutto. L*'odio è quella forza che ti rende capace di fare nefandezze su una persona pur di vederla soffire e ogni amore può trasformarsi in questo, figli o non figli, anche non mettendo di mezzo loro. Quindi a ben pensarci, si Niko deve aspettare i tempi di sua moglie, ma sua moglie deve anche rispettare i tempi di Niko nel caso volesse una ricucitura. Ogni giorno passato nel limbo diventa un giorno di allontanamento del tradito.
> Niko, io ti proporrei invece una bella terapia di coppia, mi sa chene avete molto bisogno prima che questo suo rimandare possa diventare orribile per te. :up:



Strano ma vero: sono d'accordo con le parole grassettate di Daniele.
Ho paura anch'io che se si tira troppo la corda si possa spezzare, e secondo me la moglie di Niko sta rischiando di brutto e si sta anche approfittando di lui.
L'amore, così profondamente provato, può trasformarsi in qualcosa di molto brutto, fino a diventare odio. 
Che poi si ritrasformi a sua volta, mah...la vedo dura.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Strano ma vero: sono d'accordo con le parole grassettate di Daniele.
> Ho paura anch'io che se si tira troppo la corda si possa spezzare, e secondo me la moglie di Niko sta rischiando di brutto e si sta anche approfittando di lui.
> L'amore, così profondamente provato, può trasformarsi in qualcosa di molto brutto, fino a diventare odio.
> Che poi si ritrasformi a sua volta, mah...la vedo dura.


Oddio Diletta, se io mi accorgo che sto sulle balle ad una persona...mi ritiro in buon ordine eh?
A volte magari uno fraintende i segnali...
Come fa una persona che ti ama, assumere atteggiamenti tipici di una persona che non ne può più di te?
Io vedo che le mie amiche hanno una cura e una gentilezza verso la mia persona che mi commuove dentro.

L'amore molto provato da cosa?
Da illusioni?
Speranze mal riposte?
Fiducia?
Mah...

Se una persona ci tiene a te, non ti lascia andare no?
Abbassa l'orgoglio piuttosto di perderla...invece se è schiava del suo orgoglio...gode perfino della rabbia eh?

I guai seri iniziano quel giorno che a Nilko lei diventerà indifferente.

Se io fossi l'ex di Daniele gli direi: Ehi godo un mucchio, continui a pensare a me. Sei ossessionato da me.


----------



## Niko74 (8 Maggio 2011)

Illuso ha detto:


> Smetterà e capirà la grandissima cazzata che ha fatto...è una questione di tempo, sempre che il tizio non le stia girando ancora in torno, accertatene...
> *Ma lei ti ha detto chiaramente che per te non prova più niente ?*
> *Dormite ancora insieme ? *
> *Come e cosa risponde alle tue sollecitazioni, e alle tue domande ?*
> ...


Lei mi ha detto che mi vuole molto bene ma quello che prova per l'altro è qualcosa di diverso....
Dormiamo ancora assieme anche se io in certi momenti preferisco andare a letto molto dopo di lei e trovarla già addormentata.
Per circa un mese parlavamo (sempre su mia richiesta della cosa), poi circa 3 settimane fa dopo che le chiesi due cose..mi disse che non aveva voglia di parlarne...io le risposi "quando poi ne hai voglia vieni tu" e...sto ancora spettando


----------



## Illuso (9 Maggio 2011)

*Niko*



Niko74 ha detto:


> Lei mi ha detto che mi vuole molto bene ma quello che prova per l'altro è qualcosa di diverso....
> Dormiamo ancora assieme anche se io in certi momenti preferisco andare a letto molto dopo di lei e trovarla già addormentata.
> Per circa un mese parlavamo (sempre su mia richiesta della cosa), poi circa 3 settimane fa dopo che le chiesi due cose..mi disse che non aveva voglia di parlarne...io le risposi "quando poi ne hai voglia vieni tu" e...sto ancora spettando


 Avevo scritto tutta una serie di cose che ho fatto io quando ho vissuto il tradimento senza rispetto, ma sono i dettagli che fanno la differenza, e sono certo che tu sai cosa sia meglio fare per poter salvare il tuo matrimonio.

Però fare finta di niente, adda passà a nuttata, non fa parte del mio carattere, preferisco mettere in chiaro le situazioni immediatamente, prima che magari si dicano anche cose che non si pensano e di cui ci si pentirà quasi sicuramente, è una questione di scelte e decisioni, e magari un po’ di sana incazzatura, non ha voglia di parlarne?

Dovrebbe essere relativo di cosa ha voglia lei, e quello che vuoi tu? 
dove lo hai messo? 

Ma lei come fà ad avere ancora, potere contrattuale? 

A parti invertite, come avrebbe reagito? 

Cosa ti avrebbe fatto? 

Cosa ti avrebbe detto?

Quanto tempo ti avrebbe lasciato per pensarci, dopo averle detto: " Ti voglio bene, sai tanti anni insieme non si possono cancellare, ma quello che provo per l'altra... ah!... è tutta un'altra cosa?"


----------



## Niko74 (9 Maggio 2011)

Illuso ha detto:


> ...
> *A parti invertite, come avrebbe reagito? *
> 
> Cosa ti avrebbe fatto?
> ...


Già chiesto....pure ieri notte...risposta: "non lo so" che poi è il succo della discussione che abbiamo avuto fino alle 5 di stamattina....


----------



## tradito77 (9 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Già chiesto....pure ieri notte...risposta: "non lo so" che poi è il succo della discussione che abbiamo avuto fino alle 5 di stamattina....


Quindi avete parlato?
Si è mosso qualcosa?


----------



## lothar57 (9 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Lei mi ha detto che mi vuole molto bene ma quello che prova per l'altro è qualcosa di diverso....
> Dormiamo ancora assieme anche se io in certi momenti preferisco andare a letto molto dopo di lei e trovarla già addormentata.
> Per circa un mese parlavamo (sempre su mia richiesta della cosa), poi circa 3 settimane fa dopo che le chiesi due cose..mi disse che non aveva voglia di parlarne...io le risposi "quando poi ne hai voglia vieni tu" e...sto ancora spettando


Qualcosa di diverso....cioe'per te stima e affetto,dopo tanti anni di matrimonio.per l'altro amore o solo sesso???
Scusa,io qua'vengo poco e sempre di fretta,magari l'hai scritto,
tu sai chi sia questo uomo??
Se si',non hai valutato se sia il caso di fargli capire che si deve levare dalle palle,e in fretta??
Quello che scrivi sopra mi ha colpito,e ti assicuro che smuovere uno come  me e'dura,..perche'potrebbe capitare anche a me....


----------



## Sterminator (9 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Qualcosa di diverso....cioe'per te stima e affetto,dopo tanti anni di matrimonio.per l'altro amore o solo sesso???
> Scusa,io qua'vengo poco e sempre di fretta,magari l'hai scritto,
> tu sai chi sia questo uomo??
> Se si',non hai valutato se sia il caso di fargli capire che si deve levare dalle palle,e in fretta??
> Quello che scrivi sopra mi ha colpito,e ti assicuro che smuovere uno come  me e'dura,..perche'potrebbe capitare anche a me....


A Lothar, il problema non e' il tipo, visto che ha anche detto che non c'e' trippa per gatti, ma e' la moglie e chi non non la stimola abbastanza ad uscire dallo stallo...leggasi metterla con le spalle al muro...


----------



## lothar57 (9 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> A Lothar, il problema non e' il tipo, visto che ha anche detto che non c'e' trippa per gatti, ma e' la moglie e chi non non la stimola abbastanza ad uscire dallo stallo...leggasi metterla con le spalle al muro...


 
Io concordo con te sai anch'io penso che dovrebbe ''costringerla''a parlare chiaro....pero'immagina vivere una simile situazione,noi facciamo presto a parlare...
Io comunque al tipo un''avviso''lo darei....garantito,anche se non c'entra nulla,io al suo  posto farei lo stesso...


----------



## Diletta (9 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Oddio Diletta, se io mi accorgo che sto sulle balle ad una persona...mi ritiro in buon ordine eh?
> A volte magari uno fraintende i segnali...
> Come fa una persona che ti ama, assumere atteggiamenti tipici di una persona che non ne può più di te?
> Io vedo che le mie amiche hanno una cura e una gentilezza verso la mia persona che mi commuove dentro.
> ...




...E infatti. Ma come può a Niko diventarle indifferente se la ama, secondo il tuo ragionamento?
Può essere perchè l'amore, anche il più grande, si esaurisce.

Tu mi chiedi da cosa è provato questo amore, e io ti rispondo così:
è un amore malato perchè provato dalla sofferenza dell'attesa di una sentenza. Sua moglie è il giudice.
Nessuno si dovrebbe permettere di fare tanto male, anche se non metto in dubbio che anche lei è sicuramente turbata. 
La parte lesa è Niko, non dimentichiamocelo, ed è il compagno di tanti anni. Conteranno pure qualcosa, no?
E poi è sempre tutto relativo:  se a lui reca meno dolore l'averla tra le mura domestiche piuttosto che fuori dalla vista, ha scelto ciò che è "meno peggio" per lui, è ovvio, e ha fatto bene così.

Ma che si dia una mossa però eh?   (la moglie)


----------



## Amoremio (9 Maggio 2011)

Illuso ha detto:


> ...........
> 
> Ora lei *pensa* che se si è lasciata andare è perchè evidentemente non ti ama più.
> 
> ...


 
sul primo periodo sottolineo il "pensa"
anzi direi che "si aggrappa a quel pensiero"
perchè se probabilmente si sentirebbe un minimo meno turpe se alla base ci fosse quell'innamoramento
il che non significa che ci fosse
anzi
probabilmente lei sa bene che ha preso un'enorme cantonata 
che ha pensato fosse amore e invece non lo era
e che aveva mille elementi dai quali avrebbe potuto evincere la realtà
ma cerca disperatamente di negarsi che le cose siano andate così perchè si sentirebbe troppo verme
(non è una mia valutazione di lei, ma penso che possa essere la sua di sè stessa)

sul secondo periodo non condivido l'interpretazione del perchè non fa più l'amore
penso che se stai male con te stessa, se sei depressa, se ritieni di aver fatto un male enorme e ingiustificabile alla persona con cui faresti l'amore ...
non ti viene tutta 'sta gran voglia
e se ti viene non te ne senti degna


----------



## Niko74 (9 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Qualcosa di diverso....cioe'per te stima e affetto,dopo tanti anni di matrimonio.*per l'altro amore o solo sesso*???
> Scusa,io qua'vengo poco e sempre di fretta,magari l'hai scritto,
> tu sai chi sia questo uomo??
> Se si',non hai valutato *se sia il caso di fargli capire che si deve levare dalle palle*,e in fretta??
> Quello che scrivi sopra mi ha colpito,e ti assicuro che smuovere uno come me e'dura,..perche'potrebbe capitare anche a me....


Purtroppo si tratta di amore o per lo meno di un'infatuazione di notevole entità, oltretutto di sesso ce n'è stato davvero poco dato che l'ho sgamata alla prima uscita.

So chi è l'altro, ci ho avuto a che fare solo tramite sms, nell'ultimo dei quali gli ho scritto che invece di prendersi solo quello che gli piace di mia moglie se vuole può prendersi il pacchetto completo cosi si diverte pure lui....dopo di che ha fatto il "sacrificio" di dire a mia moglie che si mette da parte 

E' che è lei che ancora lo cerca come una sedicenne innamorata


----------



## Niko74 (9 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> A Lothar, il problema non e' il tipo, visto che ha anche detto che non c'e' trippa per gatti, *ma e' la moglie e chi non non la stimola abbastanza ad uscire dallo stallo*...leggasi metterla con le spalle al muro...


Poi quando capita a te ne riparliamo eh... Sempre se magari non sei un "ignaro" :rotfl:


----------



## Niko74 (9 Maggio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Quindi avete parlato?
> Si è mosso qualcosa?


Mah...relativamente, in una notte di discussione (ho dormito 2 ore :unhappy ha cercato di porre più in evidenza le sue ragioni, ossia che lei si sentiva trascurata, le mancavano attenzioni, lo ha fatto perché si sentiva abbandonata, era confusa, non ha pensato...insomma tutte cose che poi ho pure letto qui in questi 2 mesi...sembra uno stampo.

Non ha avuto la forza di dirmi che stava male, però io avrei dovuto capirlo...e in effetti nell'ultimo anno avevo notato qualcosa, però se si provava a parlarne non si ottiene risposta e non potevo immaginare certo quello che è successo, da lei non me lo sarei mai aspettato.

Poi però mi dice anche che non è colpa mia, che io comuque in 18 anni sono sempre stato cosi, non sono cambiato....il che mi fa pensare...perché diamine mi ha sposato?

Poi il trascurare è comunque relativo...certo ho un carattere un pò chiuso mentre lei è sempre stata espansiva, però espansiva a modo suo nel senso che nella vita di tutti i giorni è in generale solare ed espansiva, poi quando ci sono i problemi e le cose serie lei si blocca...non parla...e se non sono io a cercare di sbloccarla lei rimane li ferma...come in questo periodo. Lo ha sempre fatto in tutte le litigate e problemi vari...è fatta cosi...


----------



## Sterminator (9 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Poi quando capita a te ne riparliamo eh... Sempre se magari non sei un "ignaro" :rotfl:


Sinceramente, per come sono fatto io, non dipendente emotivamente da nessuno, anche se fossi ignaro e' mia moglie che ci perde e mi scadrebbe talmente tanto dai coglioni che se me capita me vedete al telegiornale...

e poi scappo a Cubba...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Nico' te cosi' ce starai qualche secolo cosi' ed i tuoi figli andranno all'universita' e si sposeranno.....

ma poi dico, chi cazzo te lo fa fare a farti trattare cosi'?..boh?...ah gia', per i figli...:mrgreen:

comunque te parli di due settimane ma l'orologio lo dovresti rimettere indietro almeno a 4 mesi fa visto che hai detto che da allora nun se ciula piu'...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...E infatti. Ma come può a Niko diventarle indifferente se la ama, secondo il tuo ragionamento?
> Può essere perchè l'amore, anche il più grande, si esaurisce.
> 
> Tu mi chiedi da cosa è provato questo amore, e io ti rispondo così:
> ...


Bravissima.
In questo senso, io al posto di Nick, taglio la corda prima che sia emessa la sentenza...
Dimmi come si riesce a stare accanto ad una persona che in tutti i modi ci fa capire che non ci desidera, non ci vuole, che ne ha le palle piene di noi...
Deve arrivare ad urlartelo in faccia?
E' da miserabili.
Poi ohi, se una persona non ci merita, tanto più è saggio o levarsi dalla palle, o levarsela dai coglioni...
Chiunque essa sia.


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2011)

*Niko*

Niko senza livore perchè capisco il tuo momento di disagio....ti pongo una domanda:ma dove caspita è la tua dignita di uomo?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Purtroppo si tratta di amore o per lo meno di un'infatuazione di notevole entità, oltretutto di sesso ce n'è stato davvero poco dato che l'ho sgamata alla prima uscita.
> 
> So chi è l'altro, ci ho avuto a che fare solo tramite sms, nell'ultimo dei quali gli ho scritto che invece di prendersi solo quello che gli piace di mia moglie se vuole può prendersi il pacchetto completo cosi si diverte pure lui....dopo di che ha fatto il "sacrificio" di dire a mia moglie che si mette da parte
> 
> E' che è lei che ancora lo cerca come una sedicenne innamorata


Ma infatti...
Lui le è entrato nella testa eh?
Non è mai stata respinta o lasciata in vita sua?
Come dal punto di vista dell'orgoglio?
Vuole sempre averla vinta lei?

Poi lui che cosa può dirti? Ti dirà cazzo vuoi da me, era lei che mi veniva dietro eh? Chi l'ha cercata?


----------



## Niko74 (9 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bravissima.
> In questo senso, io al posto di Nick, taglio la corda prima che sia emessa la sentenza...
> Dimmi come si riesce a stare accanto ad una persona che in tutti i modi ci fa capire che non ci desidera, non ci vuole, che ne ha le palle piene di noi...
> Deve arrivare ad urlartelo in faccia?
> ...


Cosa è da miserabili? Quello che faccio io o quello che fa mia moglie 
Comunque io non taglio la corda...se lei non mi desidera, non mi vuole e ne ha le palle piene non deve fare altro che andarsene...ma non lo fa...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Niko senza livore perchè capisco il tuo momento di disagio....ti pongo una domanda:ma dove caspita è la tua dignita di uomo?


Io ne leggo molta in lui.
Cioè bene o male è in un casin, in cui nessuno di noi vorrebbe mai trovarsi eh?
Poi lui sembra molto più razionale di lei...che magari è emotiva...


----------



## Niko74 (9 Maggio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Niko senza livore perchè capisco il tuo momento di disagio....ti pongo una domanda:ma dove caspita è la tua dignita di uomo?


Io credo di averne parecchia più di quelli che sbatterebbero fuori di casa, ecc ecc...

Non ho fatto nulla IO per perdere la mia dignità!


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2011)

*Niko*

Riprenditi la tua dignità...un bel calcio nel culo ben assestato e via.....non c'è cosa peggiore di una donna che perde il rispetto per il suo uomo....e nessuna donna vale la dignità di un uomo...!!


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2011)

*Conte*

Sinceramente c'è poco da capire...la cosa migliore sarebbe vermanete metterla alla porta......ma di cosa stiamo parlando?


----------



## Niko74 (9 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma infatti...
> Lui le è entrato nella testa eh?
> Non è mai stata respinta o lasciata in vita sua?
> Come dal punto di vista dell'orgoglio?
> ...


Va beh...andare a rompere le balle all'altro sarebbe una cosuccia cosi giusto per "distrarmi" :mexican:...in certi momenti ci penso anche, ma alla fine è come dici tu...cazzo...lui è libero...si trova una (pure parecchio carina) che ci sta....lui ha fatto solo bene...
Poi se magari insiste ancora a rompere le palle però una sana randellata non guasterebbe :mrgreen:

Per il fatto di sue esperienze precedenti in cui possa essere stata respinta presumo al massimo cosette da adolescenti dato che ci siamo messi assieme a 21 anni...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Cosa è da miserabili? Quello che faccio io o quello che fa mia moglie
> Comunque io non taglio la corda...se lei non mi desidera, non mi vuole e ne ha le palle piene non deve fare altro che andarsene...ma non lo fa...


Da miserabili è:
Dirti ti amo, e poi agire e comportarsi come se si detestasse l'altro.
Tu non te ne vai, perchè non sai dove andare, e perchè non ti fa comodo.
Non penso sia una questione di principio.

Per questo insisto tanto su certe cose con Daniele...due fidanzati litigano, ognuno torna a casa propria, con due persone sposate è tutto diverso.

Appunto ora c'è un braccio di ferro. Non proficuo.
Io al tuo posto me ne sarei già andato.
Per questo mi sono già creato il mio nido appartato, caso mai servisse.

Non si tratta di tagliare la corda, ma di riprendere in mano le redini della tua vita...si tratta caso mai di scaricare un peso morto.
Prima che ti trascini in una vita di amarezze e delusioni...
Fidati per quanto ti sforzi, potresti ritrovare con un pugno di mosche.

Prova a estorcere amore se ci riesci...prova...


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2011)

*Mha*

Mhaa la randellata dovresti darla a tua moglie...lui per te è un estraneo e tale deve rimanere....se tua moglie c'è stata e lei che ha tradito la tua fiducia......punto!!!


----------



## Sterminator (9 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Va beh...andare a rompere le balle all'altro sarebbe una cosuccia cosi giusto per "distrarmi" :mexican:...in certi momenti ci penso anche, ma alla fine è come dici tu...cazzo...lui è libero...si trova una (pure parecchio carina) che ci sta....lui ha fatto solo bene...
> Poi se magari insiste ancora a rompere le palle però una sana randellata non guasterebbe :mrgreen:
> 
> Per il fatto di sue esperienze precedenti in cui possa essere stata respinta presumo al massimo cosette da adolescenti dato che ci siamo messi assieme a 21 anni...


Niko' vuoi coprirti di ridicolo completamente...

le randellate a tua moglie le dovresti dare, quello non c'entra un cazzo...

metti che a tua moglie passa per questo tipo e tra un po' ne ritrova un altro che fai? altre randellate all'altro tipo?

naaaaaa...

solo che dopo tutto sto tempo, secondo me non risulteresti manco piu' autoritario nei tuoi eventuali ultimatum che daresti a tua moglie...

ormai con tua moglie hai la credibilita' sotto i tacchi ed le continuerebbe il tutto ad entrare da un orecchio e ad uscire dall'altro....


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2011)

*Stermin*

Appunto...è un pò da codardi prendersela con chi è più comodo........!!


----------



## Sterminator (9 Maggio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto...è un pò da codardi prendersela con chi è più comodo........!!


Ma si e' limitato solo con gli sms...se non ha le palle con la moglie figurati con uno che magari lo manda al pronto soccorso appena scende dalla macchina...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

sarebbe d'apri' un sondaggio alle femminucce del forum...

ma a voi un marito che se zerbina ve gusta o no?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2011)

Invece mi sa che nel 2011, con una coppia in cui sono assieme da quando avevamo 21 anni...randellate e affini...sono solo cose pecorecce, obsolete, che hanno solo il sapore di commedia all'Italiana...
O che pongono in nuce...una mentalità da Maschio Troglodita...

Sono finiti quei tempi eh...

Allora a sto punto ha ragione la Matra. XD...


----------



## Amoremio (9 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma si e' limitato solo con gli sms...se non ha le palle con la moglie figurati con uno che magari lo manda al pronto soccorso appena scende dalla macchina...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


ma che stai a dddì?

lo "sfizio" di croccarlo è fisiologico
non lo fa perchè non è uno scemo e perchè non sarebbe utile

di palle secondo me ne ha d'avanzo


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2011)

*Amore?*

Si è fisiologico dei senza palle....!Ma dai...cazzo c'entra lui?Andrebbe crokkata lei.....!!!


----------



## Sterminator (9 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Invece mi sa che nel 2011, con una coppia in cui sono assieme da quando avevamo 21 anni...randellate e affini...sono solo cose pecorecce, obsolete, che hanno solo il sapore di commedia all'Italiana...
> O che pongono in nuce...una mentalità da Maschio Troglodita...
> 
> Sono finiti quei tempi eh...
> ...


A parte che di randellate REALI ne meriteresti anche te a containers, viste le spacconate mefitiche che hai ancora propalato a Nico pur stando te in una  situazione ben peggiore della sua quanto a cagamenti spaziali che opera la tua consorte nei tuo confronti, il prendere di petto la situazione per farsi  rispettare dalla moglie non necessariamente implica randellate REALI...


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Riprenditi la tua dignità...un bel calcio nel culo ben assestato e via.....non c'è cosa peggiore di una donna che perde il rispetto per il suo uomo....e nessuna donna vale la dignità di un uomo...!!





oscuro ha detto:


> Sinceramente c'è poco da capire...la cosa migliore sarebbe vermanete metterla alla porta......ma di cosa stiamo parlando?


Hai ragione a parole. A  fatti c'è di mezzo un figlio se non sbaglio. Quindi non può buttar fuori casa nessuno. O lei se ne va, o si separano ma quello che purtroppo dovrà andarsene sarà lui.......
Io penso che lui stia facendo tutto quello che può, in futuro non dovrà dirsi che non le ha provate tutte. Lui con la sua coscienza è a posto e questo è l'importante. 
A me sembra solo che sia un uomo che ha saputo mettere da parte l'orgoglio maschile per non vedere sfasciata una cosa in cui crede.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma che stai a dddì?
> 
> lo "sfizio" di croccarlo è fisiologico
> non lo fa perchè non è uno scemo e perchè non sarebbe utile
> ...


Quoto:up:


----------



## Niko74 (9 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Da miserabili è:
> Dirti ti amo, e poi agire e comportarsi come se si detestasse l'altro.
> *Tu non te ne vai, perchè non sai dove andare, e perchè non ti fa comodo.*
> Non penso sia una questione di principio.
> ...


Non è per questo...non avrei problemi a farlo ne economicamente ne per questioni di comodo. Non è nemmeno una questione di principio: io non rimango "perché ho ragione" ma per vedere se è ancora possibile cercare di continuare.

So bene che è impossibile estorcere amore (anzi è un controsenso anche scriverla sta cosa) e che voglio che mia moglie riesca a capire per bene quello che prova...se dovrà essere che ci si separi stai pur sicuro che ci separeremo.


----------



## Sterminator (9 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma che stai a dddì?
> 
> lo "sfizio" di croccarlo è fisiologico
> non lo fa perchè non è uno scemo e perchè non sarebbe utile
> ...


Ma che ce fai con gli sms di quel tono?

A quello manco quelle due righe doveva mandargli, visto che non ci sarebbe stato un seguito, perche' ripeto non c'entra un cazzo e la faccenda e' solo con la moglie che deve essere circoscritta...

e le palle io da qua nun le vedo...tu da la' si'?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2011)

*Farfa*

E allora c'è un figlio di mezzo per cui...lei continua con le mutande ballerine.....lui vuole dar randellate a chi non c'entra nulla....e si và avanti così??Be.....staremo a vedere....lei coninuerà...a farsi i cazzi suoi.....poco ma sicuro...!!


----------



## lothar57 (9 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma si e' limitato solo con gli sms...se non ha le palle con la moglie figurati con uno che magari lo manda al pronto soccorso appena scende dalla macchina...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Ma guarda che dire al tipo se ti piace tanto prendila non  e'male ,personalmente gli avrei portato lei con valigie sotto casa-
Fare a pugni sarebbe demenziale.....si prendono solo denunce.
Sai che non mi torna la cosa del sesso,,personalmente non credo che sia possibile una relazione cosi'platonica.
Infine io......... altro che letto a parlare...la sbatterei a dormire sul divano,ma amico mio mica tutti sono come me


----------



## Sterminator (9 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai ragione a parole. A  fatti c'è di mezzo un figlio se non sbaglio. Quindi non può buttar fuori casa nessuno. O lei se ne va, o si separano ma quello che purtroppo dovrà andarsene sarà lui.......
> *Io penso che lui stia facendo tutto quello che può, in futuro non dovrà dirsi che non le ha provate tutte. Lui con la sua coscienza è a posto e questo è l'importante. *
> A me sembra solo che sia un uomo che ha saputo mettere da parte l'orgoglio maschile per non vedere sfasciata una cosa in cui crede.


Scusa e quali sarebbero le cose che sta provando tutte?

La decisione di andarsene da mamma' l'ha presa la sua consorte...

la decisione di ritornare a casa perche' sfankulata da mamma', idem...

la decisione di risolversi DA SOLA la scuffia, avendole pure detto (NIKO) quando hai concluso dimmelo intanto io sto qua buono buono, idem...

?????


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> E allora c'è un figlio di mezzo per cui...lei continua con le mutande ballerine.....lui vuole dar randellate a chi non c'entra nulla....e si và avanti così??Be.....staremo a vedere....lei coninuerà...a farsi i cazzi suoi.....poco ma sicuro...!!


Ma io non ho detto questo. Lui può decidere di separarsi, ma non può prenderla a calci nel culo e cacciarla di casa, solo questo.
Non sto mica difendendo lei..
Dico solo che la legge tutela lei soprattutto avendo un figlio.


----------



## Niko74 (9 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma che ce fai con gli sms di quel tono?
> 
> A quello manco quelle due righe doveva mandargli, visto che non ci sarebbe stato un seguito, perche' ripeto non c'entra un cazzo e la faccenda e' solo con la moglie che deve essere circoscritta...
> 
> ...


Tu leggi solo quello che vuoi leggere...come al solito...le randellate erano una cosa ironica, ma te e oscuro ci avete scritto 2 pagine...
Però direi che è il tuo ruolo quello....tu diverti cosi...e parli sempre per la tua grande esperienza....


----------



## Sterminator (9 Maggio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> *E allora c'è un figlio di mezzo per cui.*..lei continua con le mutande ballerine.....lui vuole dar randellate a chi non c'entra nulla....e si và avanti così??Be.....staremo a vedere....lei coninuerà...a farsi i cazzi suoi.....poco ma sicuro...!!


*A L I B I ! !*

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2011)

*Nico*

Metafora comunque sbagliata......aggiusta bene il mirino....perchè è versa tua molgie che devi dimostrare orgoglio....almeno un minimo!!!


----------



## Niko74 (9 Maggio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mhaa la randellata dovresti darla a tua moglie...lui per te è un estraneo e tale deve rimanere....se tua moglie c'è stata e lei che ha tradito la tua fiducia......punto!!!


Bravo tu hai capito tutto e sei un uomo con le palle....meno male che ci sei tu :up:
Era ironica la cosa delle randellate....troppo difficile?


----------



## tradito77 (9 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mah...relativamente, in una notte di discussione (ho dormito 2 ore :unhappy *ha cercato di porre più in evidenza le sue ragioni, ossia che lei si sentiva trascurata, le mancavano attenzioni, lo ha fatto perché si sentiva abbandonata, era confusa, non ha pensato...insomma tutte cose che poi ho pure letto qui in questi 2 mesi...sembra uno stampo.*
> 
> *Non ha avuto la forza di dirmi che stava male, però io avrei dovuto capirlo...e in effetti nell'ultimo anno avevo notato qualcosa, però se si provava a parlarne non si ottiene risposta e non potevo immaginare certo quello che è successo, da lei non me lo sarei mai aspettato.*
> 
> ...


Niko la parte in grassetto è quasi la fotocopia di quello che abbiamo passato almeno in parte anche noi, quindi posso dirti che la situazione e "un classico".
E' diverso il finale: la mia compagna è una che affronta i problemi ed ha affrontato anche questo (ovvio con tutta la menata del caso - leggi miei precedenti post) ma almeno è stata subito chiara dicendomi che voleva continuare con me. 
Per questo non so cosa dirti, ti conosco solo tramite questo forum, mi sembri un tipo veramente in gamba e quindi ti sono molto vicino perchè posso capire abbastanza bene come ti senti. E' veramente dura, però pensa che prima o poi ne verrai a capo e poi quando ti guarderai indietro potrai essere fiero di aver gestito la cosa da gran signore (e se questo ti fa stare bene con te stesso, continua così).
Non esiste la ricetta giusta (cacciala via, vai via tu, spacca la faccia al tipo...) quindi cerca di affrontare la cosa pensando almeno a stare bene con te stesso.
Cerca di farle capire quello che provi, dille che se vuole stare con te sei pronto a tutto per andare avanti (una terapia di coppia può essere un buon inizio), insomma sii te stesso e tieni duro più che puoi. Son sicuro che prima o poi si muoverà qualcosa e se arriverai a un punto di rottura da parte tua (cioè se non potrai più aspettare o se capirai di non amarla più) saprai comunque gestire al meglio la situazione.


----------



## Sterminator (9 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Tu leggi solo quello che vuoi leggere...come al solito...le randellate erano una cosa ironica, ma te e oscuro ci avete scritto 2 pagine...
> Però direi che è il tuo ruolo quello....tu diverti cosi...e parli sempre per la tua grande esperienza....


A Niko' qua non c'e bisogno d'esse co' la capoccia combinata peggio di un cesto di lumache ma non dipendere emotivamente da nessuno...

tua moglie le valigie per andarsene le ha gia' fatte, te se avevi le palle non le dovevi permettere di rientrare...e basta...tutto il resto so' alibi...

te dipendi emotivamente da lei e sei contento a farti zerbinare...


----------



## lothar57 (9 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai ragione a parole. A fatti c'è di mezzo un figlio se non sbaglio. Quindi non può buttar fuori casa nessuno. O lei se ne va, o si separano ma quello che purtroppo dovrà andarsene sarà lui.......
> Io penso che lui stia facendo tutto quello che può, in futuro non dovrà dirsi che non le ha provate tutte. Lui con la sua coscienza è a posto e questo è l'importante.
> A me sembra solo che sia un uomo che ha saputo mettere da parte l'orgoglio maschile per non vedere sfasciata una cosa in cui crede.


 
Si certo che e'cosi'....pero'intanto fuori assieme alle valigie e serratura cambiata.
Che vada dai Cc che con quello che hanno da fare,non si vedranno per giorni...intanto forse la signora capirebbe,l'amante come spesso accaduto direbbe''amore....ma io non ci penso neanche ad ospitarti'' e tornerebbe a casa con la coda tra le gambe...che ne dici Farfalla?


----------



## Diletta (9 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai ragione a parole. A  fatti c'è di mezzo un figlio se non sbaglio. Quindi non può buttar fuori casa nessuno. O lei se ne va, o si separano ma quello che purtroppo dovrà andarsene sarà lui.......
> Io penso che lui stia facendo tutto quello che può, in futuro non dovrà dirsi che non le ha provate tutte. Lui con la sua coscienza è a posto e questo è l'importante.
> A me sembra solo che sia un uomo che ha saputo mettere da parte l'orgoglio maschile per non vedere sfasciata una cosa in cui crede.




Sì, in effetti è tanto casa sua che di Niko. Se lei non vuole andarsene, è padronissima di non farlo. Niko, poi, è ancora più nel giusto riguardo alla casa: perchè dovrebbe andar via lui, se ce la fa ancora a resistere lì dentro?
Io penso solo che lui sia al limite del logorio e lei ne dovrebbe tener conto visto che parla di bene e affetto nei suoi riguardi (vorrei vedere).

La cosa che mi fa rabbia in questi casi è che, in caso di brutto epilogo, è lui che se ne dovrà andare, quindi in questo caso...scusa Niko, ma lo devo dire: becco e bastonato. Mi girerebbero alquanto le palle!


----------



## Sterminator (9 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Si certo che e'cosi'....pero'intanto fuori assieme alle valigie e serratura cambiata.
> Che vada dai Cc che con quello che hanno da fare,non si vedranno per giorni...intanto forse la signora capirebbe,l'amante come spesso accaduto direbbe''amore....ma io non ci penso neanche ad ospitarti'' e tornerebbe a casa con la coda tra le gambe...*che ne dici Farfalla*?


Che certamente non va bene, perche' il marito era autorizzato anche a farle ben oltre...

spirito di corpo...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma che stai a dddì?
> 
> lo "sfizio" di croccarlo è fisiologico
> non lo fa perchè non è uno scemo e perchè non sarebbe utile
> ...


BRAVA!
Verissimo:up::up::up:

Poi fidati, solo ominicchi e donnicciole scendono alla violenza fisica.

Se mai una donna arrivasse ad alzare le mani contro di me...non so quanto schifo mi farebbe...

Ma concordo: non servirebbe a niente...


----------



## Amoremio (9 Maggio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si è fisiologico dei senza palle....!Ma dai...cazzo c'entra lui?Andrebbe crokkata lei.....!!!


ma no, oscuro!

io tutt'oggi se ripenso alla str... ripenso al piacere che mi avrebbe dato spaccarle l'antifurto con le palle in fronte quando mi ha fatto "l'agguato" per cercare di parlarmi
poi, nella circostanza, mi son controllata e ho fatto la cosa migliore: le ho riso in faccia, ho girato le spalle e me ne sono andata

ma l'immagine dell'antifurto conficcato a metà sulla sua faccia di caxxo ha il suo fascino perverso


----------



## Niko74 (9 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Scusa e quali sarebbero le cose che sta provando tutte?
> 
> La decisione di andarsene da mamma' l'ha presa la sua consorte...
> 
> ...


Lei DEVE risolvere la cosa da sola, è questo che tu ti ostini a non capire 

Lei in questo momento pensa una cosa e poi subito l'esatto contrario...se la sbatto fuori di casa ci andrebbe pure....che senso avrebbe prendere decisioni del genere in questo momento?
Ma tu sei un uomo con le palle (e la clava) e a te questo basterebbe per essere soddisfatto....a me no


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai ragione a parole. A  fatti c'è di mezzo un figlio se non sbaglio. Quindi non può buttar fuori casa nessuno. O lei se ne va, o si separano ma quello che purtroppo dovrà andarsene sarà lui.......
> Io penso che lui stia facendo tutto quello che può, in futuro non dovrà dirsi che non le ha provate tutte. Lui con la sua coscienza è a posto e questo è l'importante.
> A me sembra solo che sia un uomo che ha saputo mettere da parte l'orgoglio maschile per non vedere sfasciata una cosa in cui crede.


Un vero uomo.:up::up::up:


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Si certo che e'cosi'....pero'intanto fuori assieme alle valigie e serratura cambiata.
> Che vada dai Cc che con quello che hanno da fare,non si vedranno per giorni...intanto forse la signora capirebbe,l'amante come spesso accaduto direbbe''amore....ma io non ci penso neanche ad ospitarti'' e tornerebbe a casa con la coda tra le gambe...che ne dici Farfalla?


Tornerebbe a casa e quindi tutto sto casino per nulla
L'amante le ha già dato il due di picche, quindi sa che da lui non può andare.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Lei DEVE risolvere la cosa da sola, è questo che tu ti ostini a non capire
> 
> Lei in questo momento pensa una cosa e poi subito l'esatto contrario...se la sbatto fuori di casa ci andrebbe pure....ma tu sei un uomo con le palle (e la clava) e a te questo basterebbe per essere soddisfatto....a me no


Macchè lui è un ologramma...che ha paura perfino della sua ombra...mai letto la favola di rana rupta e bos?
Cerca di darsi un contegno, ma è uno che ha il terrore di certe situazioni, non saprebbe minimamente come farvi fronte....

Allora Nick, forse, la tua presenza, le impedisce di riuscire a risolvere la cosa no? Proprio non potete fare come abbiamo fatto anche io e mia moglie...a stare sei mesi "distanti" e poi vedere come va?

Cioè ogni volta che lei ti vede, bene o male la coscienza le rimorde...no?
Non puoi fare sei mesi, stanze separate? Hai una casa grande o piccola?


----------



## Amoremio (9 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma che ce fai con gli sms di quel tono?
> 
> A quello manco quelle due righe doveva mandargli, visto che non ci sarebbe stato un seguito, perche' ripeto non c'entra un cazzo e la faccenda e' solo con la moglie che deve essere circoscritta...
> 
> ...


vai dall'oculista allora: ci voglion 2 palle enormi per fare quel che sta facendo lui

gli sms non dovevano "servire" a niente e lo sa anche lui
sono stati solo momenti di debolezza

eppure
in queste situazioni a volte servono anche le debolezze


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> vai dall'oculista allora: ci voglion 2 palle enormi per fare quel che sta facendo lui
> 
> gli sms non dovevano "servire" a niente e lo sa anche lui
> sono stati solo momenti di debolezza
> ...


Debolezze che non sono mai tali...
Ma cose umane...
Ti quoto e approvo a sto giro.


----------



## Sterminator (9 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> *Lei DEVE risolvere la cosa da sola, è questo che tu ti ostini a non capire *
> 
> Lei in questo momento pensa una cosa e poi subito l'esatto contrario...se la sbatto fuori di casa ci andrebbe pure....che senso avrebbe prendere decisioni del genere in questo momento?
> Ma tu sei un uomo con le palle (e la clava) e a te questo basterebbe per essere soddisfatto....a me no


Niko' intanto s'e' gia' autoassolta vomitandoti che t'ha tradito perche' sei mancante ed a te ed al tuo aplomb british, tutto come se niente fosse...

E INTANTO (2) TUA MOGLIE LE VALIGIE LE HA GIA' FATTE UNA VOLTA....

e su questo ti ostini a non capire.....

il tuo comportamento sarebbe stato congruo se una volta scoperta avesse avuto ravvedimento palese e sincero, non che pija va, ritorna, pensa, se rimbambisce e tu insieme a lei,  totalmente passivo nelle decisioni...

renditi meno dipendente emotivamente da tua moglie...fatti un regalo...


----------



## Niko74 (9 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Si certo che e'cosi'....pero'intanto fuori assieme alle valigie e serratura cambiata.
> Che vada dai Cc che con quello che hanno da fare,non si vedranno per giorni...intanto forse la signora capirebbe,l'amante come spesso accaduto direbbe''amore....ma io non ci penso neanche ad ospitarti'' e *tornerebbe a casa con la coda tra le gambe*...che ne dici Farfalla?


E poi?...non mi interessa avere il cagnolino al guinzaglio....


----------



## Sterminator (9 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma no, oscuro!
> 
> io tutt'oggi se ripenso alla str... ripenso al piacere che mi avrebbe dato spaccarle l'antifurto con le palle in fronte quando mi ha fatto "l'agguato" per cercare di parlarmi
> poi, nella circostanza, mi son controllata e ho fatto la cosa migliore: le ho riso in faccia, ho girato le spalle e me ne sono andata
> ...


La tua situazione mi sembra diversa...

da quello che hai raccontato non mi sei sembrata membro passivo e manco tuo marito...


----------



## Niko74 (9 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma si e' limitato solo con gli sms...se non ha le palle con la moglie figurati con uno che magari lo manda al pronto soccorso appena scende dalla macchina...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Ecco la perla della giornata :up:


----------



## Niko74 (9 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> La tua situazione *mi sembra* diversa...
> 
> da quello che hai raccontato non mi sei sembrata membro passivo e manco tuo marito...


Ecco vedi? a te SEMBRA diversa, a lei invece che l'ha vissuta sembra piuttosto simile....ovviamente hai ragione tu come sempre 

Io ti posso dire che in queste cose, per quello che sto vedendo, si va a fasi....passi da momenti di rabbia a momenti di quasi depressione....secondo me passiva è mia moglie che sembra viver nel limbo...io sono l'unico che ragiona.

Tu invece usi la clava


----------



## Sterminator (9 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Macchè lui è un ologramma...che ha paura perfino della sua ombra...mai letto la favola di rana rupta e bos?
> Cerca di darsi un contegno, ma è uno che ha il terrore di certe situazioni, non saprebbe minimamente come farvi fronte....
> 
> Allora Nick, forse, la tua presenza, le impedisce di riuscire a risolvere la cosa no? Proprio non potete fare come abbiamo fatto anche io e mia moglie...a stare sei mesi "distanti" e poi vedere come va?
> ...


A me ormai, a 55anni, delle corna di mia moglie, me ne fotterebbe il cazzo....sarebbe solo patetica se le facesse.. .:mrgreen:

me potrei pensiona' anche da ieri ed andarmene a Cuba lo riterrei lo smacco maximo per la deficiente che nun me meritava....

sei te che sei costretto a rotolare nel fango per l'eternita'...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (9 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ecco la perla della giornata :up:


Vabbe' Nico', se non ti rispetti tu, come pretendi che lo facciano gli altri?...

tua moglie ti sta mancando di rispetto....nun te vede proprio...

e' inutile che prendi il tutto come offese...


----------



## Niko74 (9 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Niko' intanto s'e' gia' autoassolta vomitandoti che t'ha tradito perche' sei mancante ed a te ed al tuo aplomb british, tutto come se niente fosse...
> 
> *E INTANTO (2) TUA MOGLIE LE VALIGIE LE HA GIA' FATTE UNA VOLTA....*
> 
> ...


Che poi, visto che insisti con sta storia, le valige non le ha mai fatte eh? Ha solo provato ad accennare il problema alla madre che tra le varie risposte le ha detto pure che non l'avrebbe voluta...lei ha provato a sondare il terreno prima di andarsene....

Per il discorso del passivo...ti ho già risposto sopra....

Per l'aplomb british...tu forse sta notte eri a casa mia, o come al solito sai sempre tutto?


----------



## Sterminator (9 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ecco vedi? a te SEMBRA diversa, a lei invece che l'ha vissuta sembra piuttosto simile....ovviamente hai ragione tu come sempre
> 
> Io ti posso dire che in queste cose, per quello che sto vedendo, si va a fasi....passi da momenti di rabbia a momenti di quasi depressione....secondo me passiva è mia moglie che sembra viver nel limbo...io sono l'unico che ragiona.
> 
> *Tu invece usi la clava *


Macche' clava...te lo ripeto...

la situazione per tua moglie sarebbe dovuta essere insostenibile gia' quando ha deciso di fare le valigie per scapparsene da mammina....

sarebbe dovuta rientrare in casa tua solo se aveva espiato la vaccata commessa dimostrandoti il pentimento come me pare abbia fatto il marito di amoremio....dove vedi storie simili? boh?

a casa tua invece se va se viene, se riva' se riviene...

ragazzo spazzola...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Niko74 (9 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Vabbe' Nico', se non ti rispetti tu, come pretendi che lo facciano gli altri?...
> 
> tua moglie ti sta mancando di rispetto....nun te vede proprio...
> 
> e' inutile che prendi il tutto come offese...


E chi si offende?
Il bello è che io mi rispetto....però tu non lo capisci...


----------



## Sterminator (9 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Che poi, visto che insisti con sta storia, le valige non le ha mai fatte eh? Ha solo provato ad accennare il problema alla madre che tra le varie risposte le ha detto pure che non l'avrebbe voluta...lei ha provato a sondare il terreno prima di andarsene....
> 
> Per il discorso del passivo...ti ho già risposto sopra....
> 
> Per l'aplomb british...tu forse sta notte eri a casa mia, o come al solito sai sempre tutto?


Ma cazzo e' come se le avesse fatte, Niko'...cosa cambia?

anzi e' pure peggio...


----------



## lothar57 (9 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> A me ormai, a 55anni, delle corna di mia moglie, me ne fotterebbe il cazzo....sarebbe solo patetica se le facesse.. .:mrgreen:
> 
> me potrei pensiona' anche da ieri ed andarmene a Cuba lo riterrei lo smacco maximo per la deficiente che nun me meritava....
> 
> ...


 
seeeee va mo la'Stermi.....non ci credo...mi incazzerei io che sono  del nord,figurati tu....almeno giu',senza offesa,in genere fate presto a scaldarvi.
Tu no??Dici hai scopta fuori,,,che cazzo me ne frega??


----------



## Niko74 (9 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Macche' clava...te lo ripeto...
> 
> la situazione per tua moglie sarebbe dovuta essere insostenibile gia' quando ha deciso di fare le valigie per scapparsene da mammina....
> 
> ...


A me risulta che il marito di Amoremio non se ne sia mai andato e poi è Amoremio che più di una volta si è rivista nei mia situazione....forse pure lei non sa quello che scrive...

Per la senconda volta ripeto che lei non è mai uscita con le valige (adesso mi dirai che non conta....perché aveva intenzione di farlo )


----------



## Niko74 (9 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma cazzo e' come se le avesse fatte, Niko'...cosa cambia?
> 
> anzi e' pure peggio...


AH AH AH AH....che ti dicevo :rotfl:
Cominci ad essere prevedibile....se domani dico che l'ho buttata fuori di casa avresti da ridire comunque


----------



## Diletta (9 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> A me ormai, a 55anni, delle corna di mia moglie, me ne fotterebbe il cazzo....sarebbe solo patetica se le facesse.. .:mrgreen:
> 
> me potrei pensiona' anche da ieri ed andarmene a Cuba lo riterrei lo smacco maximo per la deficiente che nun me meritava....
> 
> ...



Scusa tanto Stermì, ma ci vedo una contraddizione grossa come una casa in quello che hai scritto: se non te ne fotte niente delle corna di tua moglie perchè pensi subito di partirtene per Cuba ?
Consiglio: dopo che hai scritto di getto, rileggi tutto quanto !!


----------



## Sterminator (9 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> seeeee va mo la'Stermi.....non ci credo...mi incazzerei io che sono  del nord,figurati tu....almeno giu',senza offesa,in genere fate presto a scaldarvi.
> Tu no??Dici hai scopta fuori,,,che cazzo me ne frega??


Ma certo che m'inkazzerei, figurati, anzi non nego che per sfogarmi penso che la menerei anche......

pero' lo sbattermene il cazzo era riferito al fatto di stare li' a menarmela...mi vuole ancora, non mi vuole piu'...e facciamo il tentativo e vaffanculo ormai il tempo e' scaduto....nun me meriti piu'...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## tradito77 (9 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma cazzo e' come se le avesse fatte, Niko'...cosa cambia?
> 
> anzi e' pure peggio...


Si punta tanto su sta storia delle valige, ma se voleva veramente andarsene (dalla madre, in hotel, da un'amica,...) l'avrebbe fatto.
Quindi le valige non le ha fatte, non se ne è andata e non è tornata.
Semplicemente è ancora lì e sta cercando di capire cosa vuole dalla sua vita, come gestire la cosa, quali possibili scenari si prospettano.
Niko invece ha le idee chiare e quindi non può far altro che aspettare (per ora).


----------



## Sterminator (9 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> A me risulta che il marito di Amoremio non se ne sia mai andato e poi è Amoremio che più di una volta si è rivista nei mia situazione....forse pure lei non sa quello che scrive...
> 
> Per la senconda volta ripeto che lei non è mai uscita con le valige (adesso mi dirai che non conta....perché aveva intenzione di farlo )


Senti sarebbe meglio che intervenisse Amoresuo, perche' a me non ha dato l'impressione di essere passivo come tua moglie e lei idem come te...


----------



## Sterminator (9 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> AH AH AH AH....che ti dicevo :rotfl:
> Cominci ad essere prevedibile....se domani dico che l'ho buttata fuori di casa avresti da ridire comunque


Veramente era da fare a tempo debito, comunque sarebbe ancora la soluzione migliore...

sotto stress la decisione che tu attendi passivamente, scommetto che tua moglie finalmente la prenderebbe...

stando con te i tempi si dilatano all'infinito perche' non sei manco stimolante ma troppo accomodante...


----------



## Sterminator (9 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusa tanto Stermì, ma ci vedo una contraddizione grossa come una casa in quello che hai scritto: se non te ne fotte niente delle corna di tua moglie perchè pensi subito di partirtene per Cuba ?
> Consiglio: dopo che hai scritto di getto, rileggi tutto quanto !!


Non che me ne fotta delle corna perche' le considererei uno sfregio grosso come una casa e m'inkazzerei di conseguenza, come dicevo a Lothar...

non dipendendo emotivamente da nessuno, non ricucirei un beneamato cazzo e me andrei...

dov'e' la contraddizione?


----------



## Amoremio (9 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> La tua situazione mi sembra diversa...
> 
> da quello che hai raccontato non mi sei sembrata membro passivo e manco tuo marito...


non credo tu partecipassi al forum quando io sono entrata

sono stata tutt'altro che passiva
ma nel forum alcuni hanno interpretato il mio comportamento come ora viene interpretato quello di niko

anche per me era lui che doveva decidere nella massima libertà

io ho gli ho lasciato esplicitamente la possibilità di scegliere 
"me o non me"
che il non me fosse per l'altra o meno era secondario
chiarendo che se era "me" non poteva essere "me e lei" o "me ed altre"
e che mi aspettavo che se fosse stato "me" fosse per amore, perchè per qualunque altra ragione non ne sarebbe valsa la pena
tra l'altro, dato che per i figli o altro aspetto lo avrei agevolato

proprio perchè quella era la mia esigenza, gli dissi di prendersi il tempo per capire cosa voleva fare

credi sia stato facile?
non lo è stato affatto
oltretutto all'inizio ero sicura che se ne sarebbe andato
e non riuscivo a smettere di amarlo
l'ho protetto, in certo qual modo, dalla parte più viscerale e incontrollabile delle mie emozioni e persino da sè stesso
per lui ho, un minimo, tutelato la str... da suo marito

sai perchè?
perchè lui si sentisse LIBERO DI SCEGLIERE
e non dovesse farlo sulla spinta di variabili incontrollate
o almeno questo è ciò che ho provato a fare

non è stata una strada nè facile nè rapida
lo immaginavo
ma è stata ancor più difficile e lunga non solo di quanto immaginassi all'inizio
ma anche di quel che all'inizio avrei creduto di poter sopportare
eppure sono qui


----------



## Sterminator (9 Maggio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Si punta tanto su sta storia delle valige, ma se voleva veramente andarsene (dalla madre, in hotel, da un'amica,...) l'avrebbe fatto.
> Quindi le valige non le ha fatte, non se ne è andata e non è tornata.
> Semplicemente è ancora lì e sta cercando di capire cosa vuole dalla sua vita, come gestire la cosa, quali possibili scenari si prospettano.
> Niko invece ha le idee chiare e quindi non può far altro che aspettare (per ora).


Cioe' anche tu sottovaluti e non equipari il fatto di uno che se ne sarebbe andato e che poi non lo faccia piu' per motivi logistici?

per me e' la stessa roba...identica...


----------



## Amoremio (9 Maggio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> *Si punta tanto su sta storia delle valige, ma se voleva veramente andarsene (dalla madre, in hotel, da un'amica,...) l'avrebbe fatto.*
> Quindi le valige non le ha fatte, non se ne è andata e non è tornata.
> Semplicemente è ancora lì e sta cercando di capire cosa vuole dalla sua vita, come gestire la cosa, quali possibili scenari si prospettano.
> Niko invece ha le idee chiare e quindi non può far altro che aspettare (per ora).


quoto il grassetto

questa apparente contraddizione l'ho rilevata già tempo fa

se uno decide di andarsene
di opzioni ne trova a go go
non è che "chiede a mamma"
e se mamma non l'accoglie non va più da nessuna parte


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2011)

*Chiarezza*

Allora facciamo veramente un pò di chiarezza ok?La signora non sa cosa vuole dalla vita?Bene la domanda se la doveva porre prima di tradire non dopo...atteggiamento egoista ed infantile......!Niko è inutile dire che tua moglie è in un limbo.....perchè nel metterti le corna è stata parecchio decisa....altro che limbo....!Tu sei l'unico che ragiona?Non mi sembra ,hai solamente un minimo di razionalità in più.....ed è gratuito credere in qualcosa che di fondo tua moglie a rotto punto!!Il resto son tutte storie.....nulla più sarà come prima....puoi raccontarti le cose più conveneinti ma il tempo mi darà ragione........!!Non è questione di palle o non palle...è questione di rispetto....è tua moglie non ti ha rispettato......!Vuoi vivere accanto a qualcuno che non ti rispetta?Lei ha fatto la sua scelta.....tu stai scegliendo di non scegliere....sei tu in ostaggio non lei e sai perchè?Perchè quello più coinvolto sei tu....con il tempo te ne accorgerai....sei perdente.....purtroppo!!!!


----------



## Sterminator (9 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non credo tu partecipassi al forum quando io sono entrata
> 
> sono stata tutt'altro che passiva
> ma nel forum alcuni hanno interpretato il mio comportamento come ora viene interpretato quello di niko
> ...


Ma perche' quando e' stato scoperto continuava a frequentarla?

Io ricordavo che si fosse impegnato ed avesse smesso di frequentarla...

e' su quell'impegno che io ho avuto l'impressione che tu fossi stata determinata a ricucire... 

comunque io sono dell'avviso che se si ragiona stando separati ci si mette anche meno tempo, per una scelta o per l'altra...e si evita l'imbarazzo ed il nervoso di avere il fedifrago/a tra i piedi...


----------



## Sterminator (9 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quoto il grassetto
> 
> questa apparente contraddizione l'ho rilevata già tempo fa
> 
> ...


Beh andarsene a casa di mammina e' un conto in altre soluzioni molto altro...e doveva anche essere messa alla prova per le altre soluzioni...

e poi sta cosi' comoda a casa sua...perche' sacrificarsi?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (9 Maggio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora facciamo veramente un pò di chiarezza ok?La signora non sa cosa vuole dalla vita?Bene la domanda se la doveva porre prima di tradire non dopo...atteggiamento egoista ed infantile......!Niko è inutile dire che tua moglie è in un limbo.....perchè nel metterti le corna è stata parecchio decisa....altro che limbo....!Tu sei l'unico che ragiona?Non mi sembra ,hai solamente un minimo di razionalità in più.....ed è gratuito credere in qualcosa che di fondo tua moglie a rotto punto!!Il resto son tutte storie.....nulla più sarà come prima....puoi raccontarti le cose più conveneinti ma il tempo mi darà ragione........!!Non è questione di palle o non palle...è questione di rispetto....è tua moglie non ti ha rispettato......!Vuoi vivere accanto a qualcuno che non ti rispetta?Lei ha fatto la sua scelta.....tu stai scegliendo di non scegliere....sei tu in ostaggio non lei e sai perchè?Perchè quello più coinvolto sei tu....con il tempo te ne accorgerai....sei perdente.....purtroppo!!!!


Letto firmato e sottoscritto...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

e chi non la vede cosi' per casi del genere e' perche' se la vuole raccontare...


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2011)

*Stermin*

Il raccontarsela fa parte del gioco....è fisiologico....l'importante è non credere troppo a ciò che ci si racconta.....meglio una brutta verità che una soave bugia.......!!!


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> seeeee va mo la'Stermi.....non ci credo...mi incazzerei io che sono  del nord,figurati tu....almeno giu',senza offesa,in genere fate presto a scaldarvi.
> Tu no??Dici hai scopta fuori,,,che cazzo me ne frega??


Ma non vedi Lothar che invornito?
Sogna Cuba....
E non Las Vegas, non Maiemi, non le isole caraibiche...lui ha in testa Cuba...oddio ragazzi come si sta bene a Cuba eh?
Là a vendere la frutta con l'ape 50...e poi sarei io il fallito...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-2Wg85n6xc


----------



## tradito77 (9 Maggio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora facciamo veramente un pò di chiarezza ok?La signora non sa cosa vuole dalla vita?Bene la domanda se la doveva porre prima di tradire non dopo...atteggiamento egoista ed infantile......!Niko è inutile dire che tua moglie è in un limbo.....perchè nel metterti le corna è stata parecchio decisa....altro che limbo....!Tu sei l'unico che ragiona?Non mi sembra ,hai solamente un minimo di razionalità in più.....ed è gratuito credere in qualcosa che di fondo tua moglie a rotto punto!!Il resto son tutte storie.....nulla più sarà come prima....puoi raccontarti le cose più conveneinti ma il tempo mi darà ragione........!!Non è questione di palle o non palle...è questione di rispetto....è tua moglie non ti ha rispettato......!Vuoi vivere accanto a qualcuno che non ti rispetta?Lei ha fatto la sua scelta.....tu stai scegliendo di non scegliere....sei tu in ostaggio non lei e sai perchè?Perchè quello più coinvolto sei tu....con il tempo te ne accorgerai....sei perdente.....purtroppo!!!!


Hai ragione, nulla sarà più come prima, ma non lo sarebbe in nessun caso.
Credo che qui nessuno si aspetti questo. Chi ha voluto andare avanti l'ha fatto sapendo che sarebbe stato difficile, molti non ce l'hanno fatta, qualcuno si.
Ora se Niko vuole andare avanti e se sua moglie si riprende e decide di stare con lui, perchè non provarci?


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2011)

*Conte*

A vendersi le terga senza ape 50.....:rotfl:non il massimo della vita....!!:up:


----------



## Sterminator (9 Maggio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il raccontarsela fa parte del gioco....è fisiologico....l'importante è non credere troppo a ciò che ci si racconta.....meglio una brutta verità che una soave bugia.......!!!


Certo figurati....se deve ridurre in qualche modo la dissonanza cognitiva che ce fa soffri'...

e concordo sulla verita' ad ogni costo...


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2011)

*Tradito*

Certo....ma avendo chiaro il concetto che ci si riprova per convenienza e per debolezza...!!L'amore è bello che  andato.......!!!:up:


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2011)

*Stermi*

La verità ad ogni costo è ciò che ci permette scelte di libertà......molti sembrano non capire.....!!


----------



## Sterminator (9 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non vedi Lothar che invornito?
> Sogna Cuba....
> E non Las Vegas, non Maiemi, non le isole caraibiche...lui ha in testa Cuba...oddio ragazzi come si sta bene a Cuba eh?
> Là a vendere la frutta con l'ape 50...e poi sarei io il fallito...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-2Wg85n6xc


Veramente Cuba era per fare un riassunto, perche' i caraibi me garbano assai...:mrgreen:

e poi ce rimani si' fallito perche' io ormai me pensiono, altro che ape e vespe ...sei te cheinvece devi ancora sgobba' stando in una situazione di merda come quella di casa tua che se almeno almeno te ne andassi di casa, guadagneresti qualche punto...

pochi pero'...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo....ma avendo chiaro il concetto che ci si riprova per convenienza e per debolezza...!!L'amore è bello che andato.......!!!:up:


Su questo non sono d'accordo. Ci si riprova perchè si cerca di passare sopra ad un errore pur grande che sia in nome di un sentimento che si crede e si spera sia più forte.
Non mi sembra che Amoremio l'abbia fatto per debolezza e convenienza, e io pur sapendo poco della sua vita, invidio (in senso buono) il suo percorso e la forza dei suoi sentimenti


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non credo tu partecipassi al forum quando io sono entrata
> 
> sono stata tutt'altro che passiva
> ma nel forum alcuni hanno interpretato il mio comportamento come ora viene interpretato quello di niko
> ...


Bellissimo sto post...
Mi hai fatto capire moltissime cose...
Ti è andata bene comunque, ricordalo...
Poteva scegliere anche di andarsene...

Se mia moglie mi ponesse difronte una scelta del genere, andrei, o meglio continuerei con la mia vita...:up::up::up:

Penso che la tua esperienza può aiutare molto nick...
So quanto male si sta in un limbo, in cui non vedi mai la luce...in cui ti illudi, nutri false speranze, attendi...

Poi capisci che era tutto evidente sotto i tuoi occhi.
Bastava aver il coraggio di guardare.
Fatto ciò, mi sono sentito un "bauco", stolto...
Ce l'ho avuta da morire con me stesso, per essermi intestardito a credere ad un amore che non c'era.

Ma almeno sono arrivato al dunque, al crocevia.


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2011)

*Farfalla*

Non raccontartela....quando sei coinvolto...quando provi amore....non ci pensi proprio a tradire.....fidati....!!!


----------



## Sterminator (9 Maggio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> La verità ad ogni costo è ciò che ci permette scelte di libertà......molti sembrano non capire.....!!


Se manca l'ingrediente fondamentale (indipendenza emotiva ) so' questi i risultati...

perche' tanto dopo 20 anni o anche prima, l'amore si trasforma in altre robe e levargli il rispetto a queste trasformazioni, fa crollare tutto...

poi il pirla dice che la violenza fisica e' da trogloditi...

la violenza facendo leva sui sentimenti/emozioni invece e' da evoluti..

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (9 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Su questo non sono d'accordo. Ci si riprova perchè si cerca di passare sopra ad un errore pur grande che sia in nome di un sentimento che si crede e si spera sia più forte.
> Non mi sembra che Amoremio l'abbia fatto per debolezza e convenienza, e io pur sapendo poco della sua vita, invidio (in senso buono) il suo percorso e la forza dei suoi sentimenti


L'amore anche per me sarebbe andato...

e' altro su cui si ricostruisce...


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2011)

*Stermin*

Sarebbero da condannare tutte le forme di violenza....anche e sopratutto azioni come quella della moglie di niko...che dopo uno scempio sta pure traccheggiando........bell'amore direi.....!!


----------



## Sterminator (9 Maggio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarebbero da condannare tutte le forme di violenza....anche e sopratutto azioni come quella della moglie di niko...che dopo uno scempio sta pure traccheggiando........bell'amore direi.....!!


Ma infatti e' pazzesco pero' come non venga minimamente percepita come tale.....


----------



## Amoremio (9 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> A me risulta che il marito di Amoremio non se ne sia mai andato e poi è Amoremio che più di una volta si è rivista nei mia situazione....forse pure lei non sa quello che scrive...
> 
> Per la senconda volta ripeto che lei non è mai uscita con le valige (adesso mi dirai che non conta....perché aveva intenzione di farlo )





Sterminator ha detto:


> Senti sarebbe meglio che intervenisse Amoresuo, perche' a me non ha dato l'impressione di essere passivo come tua moglie e lei idem come te...


nei primi mesi dopo la rivelazione
per rispetto al suo standard, mio marito (che di solito è un ciclone) era altalenante tra la catatonia e la rabbia
passava le giornate tra il lavoro e lei
le serate tra me e le telefonate di lei
io recitavo la normalità 
o almeno ci provavo, spesso malamente
e cercavo di non essere o sembrare nè peggiore nè migliore di ciò che sono 
come dire: questa sono io, prendere o lasciare

mi sono ammalata e ho fatto quel che ho potuto per non farglielo sapere, perchè scegliesse liberamente
non sull'onda dei sensi di colpa

non credo di avergli mai detto in quali abissi di disperazione mi sono spinta
in parte lo avrà capito
ma solo in parte
e col tempo

il mio pozzo abitato da mostri non lo conosce

si parlò della possibilità che se ne andasse da casa
io gli chiesi, per l'equilibio dei figli, di andarsene solo se quella fosse la decisione definitiva
ma se aveva bisogno di allontanarsi che lo facesse con la scusa di un viaggio di lavoro
così facemmo qualche settimana dopo
partì senza dirmi dove sarebbe andato nè per quanto
disse che andava solo
ritenevo possibile che andasse con lei
ma per me il dolore era lo stesso
comunque, per me, andava via per lei
ma ai figli dicemmo che era per lavoro
all'ora di pranzo del giorno dopo mi chiamò per dirmi che avrebbe voluto rientrare, se io lo "permettevo"

pensai che fosse un passaggio decisivo
non lo fu

tempo dopo mi disse che aveva deciso: voleva me
ancora pensai che fosse il passaggio decisivo
e sbagliai ancora

parecchi mesi dopo, in un momento in cui non ce la facevo più, mi iscrissi al vecchio forum
il tanto auspicato "passaggio decisivo" c'è stato quando il vecchio forum era chiuso

nel frattempo c'è stato di tutto
passività mia, volontà sua
volontà mia, passività sua
stanchezza confusione follia rabbia
amore malato
gelosia (sembrerà assurdo ma più sua che mia)

dicevo "io sto"
se lui vuole può tornare a me

e,
cambiando il modo di "stare" quando quando mi veniva di cambiarlo o quando mi serviva per sopravvivere,
questo ho fatto fino in fondo


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2011)

*Stermin*

Questo però è sintomatico sulla non considerazione che ha nei confronti di niko.....il resto son solo fantomatiche cazzate!!!


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non raccontartela....quando sei coinvolto...quando provi amore....non ci pensi proprio a tradire.....fidati....!!!


Non riesco a pensare che tutte le coppie che hanno superato un tradimento non si amino e restino insieme per "interesse" o comodità.
Mi spiace


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2011)

*Farfalla*

Anche per paura di restar soli hai ragione.....!!:up:


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anche per paura di restar soli hai ragione.....!!:up:


ok sono l'ultima delle romantiche, ho capito


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2011)

*Farfalla*

Son romantico e sognatore anche io...ma di fronte alle corna....no!!!!


----------



## Amoremio (9 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma perche' quando e' stato scoperto continuava a frequentarla?
> 
> Io ricordavo che si fosse impegnato ed avesse smesso di frequentarla...
> 
> ...


non sono stata io a "scoprire"
fosse passato un altro po' di tempo, probabilmente l'avrei fatto

ma lei aveva premura
e agì in modo che io potessi venirlo a sapere senza che la colpa ricadesse su di lei

lui capì che avrei saputo (ma non che lei lo avesse fatto apposta)
e prima che succedesse ritenne che fosse giusto che lo sapessi da lui

quando accettò di pensarci prima di decidere
non gli chiesi di non tromb...
sentivo che se davvero l'amava non avevo manco il diritto di chiederglielo
fu lui a comunicarmi nei giorni successivi di aver deciso così


----------



## Amoremio (9 Maggio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo....ma avendo chiaro il concetto che ci si riprova per *convenienza e per debolezza*...!!L'amore è bello che andato.......!!!:up:


sai già che non concordo 
ne abbiamo parlato nell'altro forum


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2011)

*Amore mio*

Ci mancherebbe....non concordiamo anche su altro...ma nel rispetto del non concordare va benissimo!!:up:


----------



## Amoremio (9 Maggio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anche per *paura di restar soli* hai ragione.....!!:up:


bonanotte!

paura un par di palle

mi fa infinitamente più paura star accoppiata per disperazione
che non star da sola


----------



## Amoremio (9 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> ok sono l'ultima delle romantiche, ho capito


siamo in 2


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2011)

*Amore mio*

Appunto allora perchè non si riparte?


----------



## Amoremio (9 Maggio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto allora perchè non si riparte?


in che senso?


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2011)

*Perchè*

Perchè...si decide di ripartire dopo un tradimento?Dovresi spiegarmi dove si nasconde l'amore  ed il rispetto dietro una azione simile.....!!


----------



## Minerva (9 Maggio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè...si decide di ripartire dopo un tradimento?Dovresi spiegarmi dove si nasconde l'amore ed il rispetto dietro una azione simile.....!!


 ma ci sono mille sfumature diverse nei tradimenti, oscuro...differenze notevoli tra una scivolata o recidive senza vergogna


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2011)

*Minerva*

D'accordo....la costante è solo una....la mancanza di amore.....chi ama non tradisce....poi discutiamo di tutto.....!!


----------



## Minerva (9 Maggio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> D'accordo....la costante è solo una....la mancanza di amore.....chi ama non tradisce....poi discutiamo di tutto.....!!


 non è proprio così semplice


----------



## Sterminator (9 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> nei primi mesi dopo la rivelazione
> per rispetto al suo standard, mio marito (che di solito è un ciclone) era altalenante tra la catatonia e la rabbia
> passava le giornate tra il lavoro e lei
> le serate tra me e le telefonate di lei
> ...


Ok mo' il quadro e' un po' piu' chiaro...

pero' scusa ma uno che decide di andare via seppur temporaneamente con una storia in atto e che gia' il giorno dopo chiede di rientrare, che razza di valutazione possa effettivamente aver compiuto?...che razza d'analisi sul futuro con la propria amante si puo' fare in una nottata?

per me hai scelto il percorso piu' dificile e mi chiedo chi cazzo te l'abbia fatto fare...

stando fuori poteva certamente scegliere diversamente pero' almeno c'erano meno tonnellate de Kleenex in giro ad inquinare...

ripeto per me nessun uomo o donna merita un calvario del genere, ma se ne andassero pure a fare in culo tranquillamente...


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2011)

*Minerva*

Insomma minerva, in realtà è semplice.....non è semplice spiegarselo.....!!!:up:


----------



## erab (9 Maggio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> D'accordo....la costante è solo una....la mancanza di amore.....chi ama non tradisce....poi discutiamo di tutto.....!!


anche chi vive un periodo di confusione tradisce, non c'è solo la
depressione che si cura con gli psicofarmaci, nella vita può capitare
a chiunque di avere momenti di sbandamento che possono portare 
a fare le cose più assurde, cose che quando si è in possesso della
propria lucidità non si farebbero mai


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2011)

*Erab*

Come no....ma quando ami sei moto lucido....e con il cavolo che tradiresti....!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (9 Maggio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè...si decide di ripartire dopo un tradimento?Dovresi spiegarmi dove si nasconde l'amore ed il rispetto dietro una azione simile.....!!


nelle pieghe dei lati meno amabili (da sè stessi) del carattere di ciascuno
dietro doglianze erette apposta perchè facciano da paravento
con frammenti di brandelli di proprie insoddisfazioni e di altrui difetti
con le proprie paure e i propri difetti a far da malta

si riparte perchè qualcosa riesce a spicconare via quei tramezzi creati dalla mente del traditore


----------



## Amoremio (9 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma ci sono mille sfumature diverse nei tradimenti, oscuro...differenze notevoli tra una scivolata o recidive senza vergogna


 
vero 
io parlo della scivolata


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2011)

*Amore*

Più semplicemente....mettiam sullla bilancia il tutto e scegliamo ciò che pensiamo ci convenga...anche se poi non andrà così!!!:up:


----------



## erab (9 Maggio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come no....ma quando ami sei moto lucido....e con il cavolo che tradiresti....!!:mrgreen:


mmmm.... ottimistico direi


----------



## Sterminator (9 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non sono stata io a "scoprire"
> fosse passato un altro po' di tempo, probabilmente l'avrei fatto
> 
> ma lei aveva premura
> ...


No, questo non e' assolutamente negoziabile...

se vuoi avere uno straccio di chances devi chiudere l'attrezzo nel magazzino ed il call center...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

non esiste...che possa essere controproducente se sa anche, pero' andresti a cagher alla velocita' della luce...


----------



## Amoremio (9 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ok mo' il quadro e' un po' piu' chiaro...
> 
> pero' scusa ma uno che decide di andare via seppur temporaneamente con una storia in atto e che gia' il giorno dopo chiede di rientrare, che razza di valutazione possa effettivamente aver compiuto?...che razza d'analisi sul futuro con la propria amante si puo' fare in una nottata?
> 
> ...


inizio una risposta che, se serve, finirò più tardi

io penso che nella sua testa lui VOLESSE allontanarsi
ma non è riuscito a farlo davvero


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2011)

*Erab*

Realista direi.Parliamo di persone mature.....a 15 anni è altro tipo di discorso.....poi sta a noi credere.....io non credo agli ufo....a quelli che parlano con i defunti...e a quelli che tradiscono anche se innamorati....!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2011)

*Amore*

Sei troppo possibilista...se voleva ci riusciva....non voleva pienamente....!!!:up:


----------



## Sterminator (9 Maggio 2011)

erab ha detto:


> anche chi vive un periodo di confusione tradisce, non c'è solo la
> depressione che si cura con gli psicofarmaci, nella vita può capitare
> a chiunque di avere momenti di sbandamento che possono portare
> a fare le cose più assurde, cose che quando si è in possesso della
> propria lucidità non si farebbero mai


*A L I B I ! !*

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (9 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> inizio una risposta che, se serve, finirò più tardi
> 
> io penso che nella sua testa lui VOLESSE allontanarsi
> ma non è riuscito a farlo davvero


ed ecco il lato materno...

povero cocco de mamma...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Amoresuo credo che il perdono sia servito piu' a te che a tuo marito...


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2011)

*Stermi*

Alibi di basso profilo.....alla fine tutto è possibile...tutto è fattibile...e noi crediamo a ciò che ci fa meno male.....!!!:carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (9 Maggio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Alibi di basso profilo.....alla fine tutto è possibile...tutto è fattibile...e noi crediamo a ciò che ci fa meno male.....!!!:carneval:


Ma e' chiaro...pero' quello dei figli nun se chiama alibi ma responsabilita'....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

cazzo quanno parte la brocca nun se guarda in faccia nessuno...


----------



## Minerva (9 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> vero
> io parlo della scivolata


 lo so, uno di quei caso in cui vale la pena


----------



## Sterminator (9 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo so, uno di quei caso in cui vale la pena


SOLO in quel caso vale la pena...ed una de numero...

se scivoli sempre vuol dire che hai il battistrada lissssio e ormai sei da buttare...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2011)

*Certo*

Certo....prima scivoli...poi ruzzoli.....poi cadi....eh.....ma si....l'affettività è anche questo.....!L'amore no!!!


----------



## Minerva (9 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> SOLO in quel caso vale la pena...ed una de numero...
> 
> *se scivoli sempre vuol dire che hai il battistrada lissssio e ormai sei da buttare...*
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 vabé, chiaro


----------



## Sole (9 Maggio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come no....ma quando ami sei moto lucido....e con il cavolo che tradiresti....!!:mrgreen:


Ci sono amori che durano una vita.

1) Ritieni davvero possibile nell'arco di una vita, a prescindere dal fatto che si scelga di tradire o no, non avere mai crisi, dubbi, momenti di lontananza o di sofferenza personale? L'amore, per essere davvero tale, dev'essere sempre intenso, perfetto, puro e immacolato, altrimenti non è amore, per te?

2) Avere delle aspettative così alte nei confronti della persona che si è scelta, predispone alla mancanza totale di dialogo e di condivisione, ingredienti fondamentali per un rapporto d'amore. Se tu imponi degli aut aut e ti ergi al ruolo di giudice che non fallirà mai (e, per questo, pretende che gli altri non falliscano), elimini dal rapporto tutta una serie di sfumature che invece sarebbe bene approfondire.

3) La fedeltà fisica ha la sua importanza, certo, ma non è il metro con cui si misura l'amore tra due persone. Ci sono persone che non tradiscono ma non sanno cosa voglia dire amare. Ci sono persone che sbagliano, cadono, si rialzano e avrebbero tanto da insegnare a chi pensa di avere la verità in tasca.


----------



## Diletta (9 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Non che me ne fotta delle corna perche' le considererei uno sfregio grosso come una casa e m'inkazzerei di conseguenza, come dicevo a Lothar...
> 
> non dipendendo emotivamente da nessuno, non ricucirei un beneamato cazzo e me andrei...
> 
> dov'e' la contraddizione?



Ho capito (e che cavolo, non ti eri spiegato bene), le considereresti un affronto e un'offesa nei tuoi confronti senza possibilità di ricucite.
Ok.


----------



## Niko74 (9 Maggio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora facciamo veramente un pò di chiarezza ok?La signora non sa cosa vuole dalla vita?Bene la domanda se la doveva porre prima di tradire non dopo...atteggiamento egoista ed infantile......!Niko è inutile dire che tua moglie è in un limbo.....perchè nel metterti le corna è stata parecchio decisa....altro che limbo....!Tu sei l'unico che ragiona?Non mi sembra ,hai solamente un minimo di razionalità in più.....ed è gratuito credere in qualcosa che di fondo tua moglie a rotto punto!!Il resto son tutte storie.....nulla più sarà come prima....puoi raccontarti le cose più conveneinti ma il tempo mi darà ragione........!!Non è questione di palle o non palle...è questione di rispetto....è tua moglie non ti ha rispettato......!Vuoi vivere accanto a qualcuno che non ti rispetta?*Lei ha fatto la sua scelta.....tu stai scegliendo di non scegliere.*...sei tu in ostaggio non lei e sai perchè?Perchè quello più coinvolto sei tu....con il tempo te ne accorgerai....sei perdente.....purtroppo!!!!


Invece è esattamente il contrario.
E qui non ci sono vincitori e perdenti....non è mica una guerra questa...


----------



## Diletta (9 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Certo figurati....se deve ridurre in qualche modo la dissonanza cognitiva che ce fa soffri'...
> 
> e concordo sulla verita' ad ogni costo...



Allora, io sono la studentessa e tu il docente: mi puoi spiegare una volta per tutte cosa diavolo è sta "dissonanza cognitiva"?
Mi par di essere cretina...


----------



## Sterminator (9 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ho capito (e che cavolo, non ti eri spiegato bene), le considereresti un affronto e un'offesa nei tuoi confronti senza possibilità di ricucite.
> Ok.


Hai detto cotica...a me farebbe schifo pure solo il toccarla immaginandola mentre se fa ingroppa'...:mrgreen:

se poi ce metti il carico che con me gli orali nun li fa piu' ed il secondo canale nun s'e' mai visto mentre senz'altro con l'amante se farebbe de tutto, visto che con gli amanti ce se fa usci' il lato trojonico...:mrgreen:

ecco la odio gia' da mo' e mo' che la vedo stasera la meno.. me porto avanti...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è proprio così semplice


 quoto:up:


----------



## Sterminator (9 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Allora, io sono la studentessa e tu il docente: mi puoi spiegare una volta per tutte cosa diavolo è sta "dissonanza cognitiva"?
> Mi par di essere cretina...


La storiella della volpe e l'uva te la ricordi?....

qual'e' la morale della storiella?


----------



## Sterminator (9 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> *Invece è esattamente il contrario.*
> E qui non ci sono vincitori e perdenti....non è mica una guerra questa...


Ma manco per il cazzo, Nico...

Tu non stai scegliendo proprio niente se non subendo la decisione che prendera' solo tua moglie...

e tu guardi...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (9 Maggio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non raccontartela....quando sei coinvolto...quando provi amore....non ci pensi proprio a tradire.....fidati....!!!



No, non credo che sia come dici, altrimenti vorrebbe dire che per tutti i matrimoni che si salvano ci siano sotto solo motivi di convenienza, e mi rifiuto di pensarla così.


----------



## Niko74 (9 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma manco per il cazzo, Nico...
> 
> Tu non stai scegliendo proprio niente se non subendo la decisione che prendera' solo tua moglie...
> 
> ...


Lo dici tu...e sbagli...


----------



## lothar57 (9 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Hai detto cotica...a me farebbe schifo pure solo il toccarla immaginandola mentre se fa ingroppa'...:mrgreen:
> 
> se poi ce metti il carico che con me gli orali nun li fa piu' ed il secondo canale nun s'e' mai visto mentre senz'altro con l'amante se farebbe de tutto, visto che con gli amanti ce se fa usci' il lato trojonico...:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


senza orali e secondo canale?????male se levi anche quello che rimane??


----------



## Sole (9 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> senza orali e secondo canale?????male se levi anche quello che rimane??


Il primo canale!


----------



## Minerva (9 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Hai detto cotica...a me farebbe schifo pure solo il toccarla immaginandola mentre se fa ingroppa'...:mrgreen:
> 
> se poi ce metti il carico che con me gli orali nun li fa piu' ed il secondo canale nun s'e' mai visto mentre senz'altro con l'amante se farebbe de tutto, visto che con gli amanti ce se fa usci' il lato trojonico...:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


 copione:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (9 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tornerebbe a casa e quindi tutto sto casino per nulla
> L'amante le ha già dato il due di picche, quindi sa che da lui non può andare.


 
Grazie gentile Farfalla,mi ero perso questo......


----------



## Sterminator (9 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Lo dici tu...e sbagli...


ma sta roba l'hai scritta te?



Niko74 ha detto:


> *Lei DEVE risolvere la cosa da sola, è questo che tu ti ostini a non capire *
> 
> Lei in questo momento pensa una cosa e poi subito l'esatto  contrario...se la sbatto fuori di casa ci andrebbe pure....che senso  avrebbe prendere decisioni del genere in questo momento?
> Ma tu sei un uomo con le palle (e la clava) e a te questo basterebbe per essere soddisfatto....a me no


quindi quando sbaglio...adesso o prima?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (9 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> senza orali e secondo canale?????male se levi anche quello che rimane??


merdaset premium...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

forse per me un pompino ha ormai un valore relativo ed il secondo canale invece non l'ha mai avuto...

senza culo si vive benissimo lo stesso...ed io lo vissi...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Niko74 (9 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma sta roba l'hai scritta te?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eeehhh....in entrambi casi sbagli...tu evidentemente non capisci e a me non è che importi poi tanto che tu ci riesca. Non è un problema eh 

Poi quando un giorno andrai a Cuba fammelo sapere che magari ho capito che avevi ragione e ci andiamo assieme


----------



## Sterminator (9 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Eeehhh....in entrambi casi sbagli...tu evidentemente non capisci e a me non è che importi poi tanto che tu ci riesca. Non è un problema eh
> 
> *Poi quando un giorno andrai a Cuba fammelo sapere che magari ho capito che avevi ragione e ci andiamo assieme*


Tu non ci devi manco pensare a Cuba...

hai la responsabilita' dei figli piccoli...ho detto responsabilita' non alibi...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ps: comunque rimarro' con la convinzione che tu non stia scegliendo ma subendo la decisione di altri.....ma me ne faro' na' ragggione...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sabina (9 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Allora, io sono la studentessa e tu il docente: mi puoi spiegare una volta per tutte cosa diavolo è sta "dissonanza cognitiva"?
> Mi par di essere cretina...


Termine di psicologia sociale
http://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dissonanza_cognitiva


----------



## Diletta (9 Maggio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Realista direi.Parliamo di persone mature.....a 15 anni è altro tipo di discorso.....poi sta a noi credere.....io non credo agli ufo....a quelli che parlano con i defunti...e a quelli che tradiscono anche se innamorati....!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Oscuro, quello che asserisci con tanta convinzione  lo pensavo anch'io prima di conoscere quello che c'è stato sotto nella mia storia prematrimoniale.
Ho sempre creduto al fatto che se ami non tradisci per il semplice motivo che per me è,  e penso che sarà sempre, così.
I fatti mi hanno smentito e mi hanno fatto realizzare che si può amare, e tanto, pur tradendo. Sembra un paradosso.
Perchè dico questo? Per constatazione dal mio vissuto: anni di fidanzamento felice e anni di altrettanto matrimonio felice, appagante, piacevole.
Tu obietterai: "presunto" matrimonio felice, o "falso" matrimonio felice.  Allora dimmi il motivo per cui mio marito mi avrebbe voluto sposare e avrebbe condiviso tutti questi anni con me, se non per amore, o qualcosa di molto simile.
Io non riesco a trovarlo questo motivo.
Non c'è stata nessuna costrizione, non ero incinta o altro.
Per quale convenienza che mi sfugge?
Per sua debolezza caratteriale?  Non direi, un debole non ce la fa a mettere in atto certi comportamenti ben poco edificanti.
Io ci sto ragionando da parecchio ormai...non trovando altri motivi.
Se vuoi aiutarmi tu


----------



## Diletta (9 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Termine di psicologia sociale
> http://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dissonanza_cognitiva



sì, ho capito, ma che significa?...


----------



## lothar57 (9 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> merdaset premium...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


ma tu hai una visione del sesso opposta alla mia,per me conta tantissimo,e se non e'completo,che sesso e'scusa??
Comunque e'vero che tante rifutano l'uno e l'altro...che poi i mariti trovano fuori..


----------



## Diletta (9 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Hai detto cotica...a me farebbe schifo pure solo il toccarla immaginandola mentre se fa ingroppa'...:mrgreen:
> 
> se poi ce metti il carico che con me gli orali nun li fa piu' ed il secondo canale nun s'e' mai visto mentre senz'altro con l'amante se farebbe de tutto, visto che con gli amanti ce se fa usci' il lato trojonico...:mrgreen:
> 
> ...



...Oggi sei proprio in vena buona. Mi hai fatto ridere di gusto e ne avevo proprio bisogno!
:mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Sabina (9 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> sì, ho capito, ma che significa?...


Allora, significa che se tu pensi che chi ama non tradisce e scopri che tuo marito ti ha tradito si crea nella tua mente una "dissonanza cognitiva", una incoerenza che l'individuo cerca automaticamente di eliminare o ridurre a causa del marcato disagio psicologico che essa comporta; questo può portare all'attivazione di vari processi elaborativi, che permettono di compensare la dissonanza: ad esempio giustificare il tradimento di tuo marito.


----------



## Diletta (9 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Allora, significa che se tu pensi che chi ama non tradisce e scopri che tuo marito ti ha tradito si crea nella tua mente una "dissonanza cognitiva", una incoerenza che l'individuo cerca automaticamente di eliminare o ridurre a causa del marcato disagio psicologico che essa comporta; questo può portare all'attivazione di vari processi elaborativi, che permettono di compensare la dissonanza: ad esempio giustificare il tradimento di tuo marito.



Grazie Sabina della spiegazione, ora ho capito!
E' l'incoerenza che Stermì mi rinfaccia continuamente!


----------



## Sterminator (9 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma tu hai una visione del sesso opposta alla mia,per me conta tantissimo,e se non e'completo,che sesso e'scusa??
> Comunque e'vero che tante rifutano l'uno e l'altro...che poi i mariti trovano fuori..


Si' ma hai 54 anni e quando il bigolo non fara' piu' l'alza bandiera e magari manco con l'aiuto della chimica che fai te spari?:mrgreen:

O te fai impianta' na' protesi da 20k neuri come er banana?

Te rendi conto che vita di merda farai essendo cazzocentrico come lui?

brrrrrrrr....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Ci sono amori che durano una vita.
> 
> 1) Ritieni davvero possibile nell'arco di una vita, a prescindere dal fatto che si scelga di tradire o no, non avere mai crisi, dubbi, momenti di lontananza o di sofferenza personale? L'amore, per essere davvero tale, dev'essere sempre intenso, perfetto, puro e immacolato, altrimenti non è amore, per te?
> 
> ...


Ma quali verità...dai...
Sono quelle che si imparano sui libri...
Ma neanche sulle riviste di psico...
Misura con un test quanto sei dipendente emotivamente...
Con questo test scoprirai se ti è fedele o ti tradisce...

Dai su una montagna di minchiate...la vita vera è altra.

Sbagliano, cadono e si rialzano...vero!


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> senza orali e secondo canale?????male se levi anche quello che rimane??


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....ma sentitelo il psico...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...ancora con sto luogo comune che una donna con l'amante esterna il suo lato troiesco...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...il culo lo si dà all'amante e non al marito sennò il marito pensa che sei puttana...AHAHAHAHAHAHAAH....povero bauco morirà senza aver gustato le delizie della sodomia...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH....ma robe da matti...

Sto qua ha studiato la vita di coppia sulle riviste di psicologia...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...magari manco ce l'ha na moglie AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...

Ah sai quelli con mio marito sono baci d'amore intimi, quelli con l'amante sono solo slinguazzate...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...

AHAHAHAHAHAH...
Lothar, lui tromba solo alla missionaria...e nei giorni deputati dal partito...AHAHAHAHAHAAHAH....

Deve essere aposto ideologicamente...AHAHAHAHAHAHA...sai menarcelo via assieme che figuracce? Magari pure si lava poco AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Il primo canale!


No perchè quello non è in mano ai comunisti...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Illuso (9 Maggio 2011)

*Niko*



Niko74 ha detto:


> Purtroppo si tratta di amore o per lo meno di un'infatuazione di notevole entità, oltretutto di sesso ce n'è stato davvero poco dato che l'ho sgamata alla prima uscita.
> 
> So chi è l'altro, ci ho avuto a che fare solo tramite sms, nell'ultimo dei quali gli ho scritto che invece di prendersi solo quello che gli piace di mia moglie se vuole può prendersi il pacchetto completo cosi si diverte pure lui....dopo di che ha fatto il "sacrificio" di dire a mia moglie che si mette da parte
> 
> E' che è lei che ancora lo cerca come una sedicenne innamorata


 Non credo tu sappia chi è l’altro. L’altro si è messo da parte come stai facendo tu e ha detto a lei di prendere una decisione, che se ne sarebbe stato buonino nel frattempo, e lei ora è li che stà rimuginando se deve buttare 18 anni e una famiglia nel cesso e andare col tizio che l’ha fatta sentire al settimo cielo con paroline e frasi fatte da adolescente alla prima cotta, o rinunciare e rimanere con te li a fare la mogliettina mammina.
Una cosa te la posso garantire di sesso c’è ne è stato più di quello che tu immagini, sono pronto a giocarmi un rene.
Quante volte nei mesi scorsi ti ha detto che andava a dormire dalla madre, dalla sorella, da una amica ? 
Lei ha una complice che gira per casa, becca lei, e fagli sputare tutto...
Lei ha una macchina? 
Che tipo di auto ha il tizio? Quando è nato ? La casa è di sua proprietà ?


E basta con l’essere introverso, magari si è rotta le palle di un uomo freddo e distaccato, fai un po’ di casino, magari stà aspettando che tu faccia qualcosa per dimostrarle che a lei ci tieni, non basta starsene in disparte col musone ad aspettare che lei rinsavisca.

Quando è successo a me, mi sono accorto di colpo di non aver più niente da perdere, e credo che non ci sia niente di più pericoloso al mondo di un uomo che non ha niente da perdere…


----------



## Tubarao (9 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> senza orali e secondo canale?????male se levi anche quello che rimane??





Sole ha detto:


> Il primo canale!


Anche la Pay Tv


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma tu hai una visione del sesso opposta alla mia,per me conta tantissimo,e se non e'completo,che sesso e'scusa??
> Comunque e'vero che tante rifutano l'uno e l'altro...che poi i mariti trovano fuori..


Sesso da proletari no?
Da classe operaia
Solo i schifosi padroni fanno sesso completo sfruttando le operaie eh?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Allora, significa che se tu pensi che chi ama non tradisce e scopri che tuo marito ti ha tradito si crea nella tua mente una "dissonanza cognitiva", una incoerenza che l'individuo cerca automaticamente di eliminare o ridurre a causa del marcato disagio psicologico che essa comporta; questo può portare all'attivazione di vari processi elaborativi, che permettono di compensare la dissonanza: ad esempio giustificare il tradimento di tuo marito.


Un conto è giustificare.
Un conto è comprendere...
In questo senso Lothar dice...ehi dopo 24 anni ci può stare eh?
Io invece la penso come Karl Popper: Ogni teoria è quanto mai vera, quanto più resiste ai suoi tentativi di falsificazione...

Ma ripeto, di questi cortocircuiti ne vedo tutti i giorni eh?
E fu così che ci sono persone che pur di aver ragione...vedono effettivamente gli asini volare eh? AHAHAHAHAAH...


----------



## Minerva (9 Maggio 2011)

*sesso completo*...è un'espressione relativa.
per alcuni basta la missionaria per altri senza la variazione dello scambio di coppie, l'altra donna, il funambolismo delle pose acrobatiche...manca sempre qualcosa.
basterebbe s'incontrassero due persone con la stessa idea di completezza


----------



## Sterminator (9 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....ma sentitelo il psico...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...ancora con sto luogo comune che una donna con l'amante esterna il suo lato troiesco...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...il culo lo si dà all'amante e non al marito sennò il marito pensa che sei puttana...AHAHAHAHAHAHAAH....povero bauco morirà senza aver gustato le delizie della sodomia...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH....ma robe da matti...
> 
> Sto qua ha studiato la vita di coppia sulle riviste di psicologia...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...magari manco ce l'ha na moglie AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...
> 
> ...


Te fino a che trovi mignotte in veneto che te la danno dietro compenso, se capisce, te va de lusso perche' poi te tocca espatria'....sempre se la sifilide non t'avra' bruciato gli ultimi neuroni...quelli che comandano i movimenti...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

comunque confermi cio' che dico di te e che non vali manco una mezza-sega....neh fallito affetto da sindrome istrionica quasi isterica?

cazzo nun resisti altro che ignore....

quando vuoi un vaffankulo nun te lo nego....:mrgreen:

per altra bonta' de core t'informo e ribadisco che er bucio der culo non gode delle mie simpatie sessuali percio' te invece sei padronissimo di leccare merde come hai fatto sempre da quando sei nato...

 :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

e se poi con tutto cio' e' perche' vuoi attirare la mia attenzione  e vorresti assistere al mio accoppiamento co' mi' moje visto che la tua se l'e' cucita piuttosto che farsela visita' dal tuo bigolino, ti rispondo mandandoti gentilmente a cagare...

perche' a me quelli che si arrapano come te pensando che la moglie se la sbatta una nerchia estranea me fanno schifo...te l'ho gia' detto?...

vabbe' repetita Juventus...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2011)

*La verità*

Partiamo dal presupposto che io non ho alcuna verità in tasca.....capisco e comprendo le sfumature...la DIVERSITà ecc .ecc!Cara sole, le sfumature non son comprensive di atti sessuali con patner diversi da quelli che si è scelti....le sfumature interessanti son introspezioni mentali differenti....idee,emozioni,una diversità intesa come valore.....scopare con qualcun'altro poco c'entra con la parola amore......!!Poi possiam sostenere tutto e il contrario di tutto....possiamo chiamare amore anche ciò che amore non è......se a voi piace raccontarvi questo, liberi di farlo.....ma libero anche io di non crederci o no?Amore e anche rispetto.....l'amore non è egoismo....per cui scopandoti un altro il rispetto per la persona amata decade.....!!Ma d'altronde non mi meraviglio...in questa società c'è chi difende i coniugi di Erba.....i Compagni di merende....Sollecito......ormai siam tutti bravi e belli...tutto è contemplato tutto è condiviso....tutto è possibile....tutto può succedere....:rotfl::rotfl:nessuna regola nessun valore....infondo questo è il modo migliore per assolvere noi stessi e le persone a noi care...da scomode situazioni e schifose verita....!Contenti voi.....AUGURI!!!:up:


----------



## Sterminator (9 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Un conto è giustificare.
> Un conto è comprendere...
> In questo senso Lothar dice...ehi dopo 24 anni ci può stare eh?
> Io invece la penso come Karl Popper: Ogni teoria è quanto mai vera, quanto più resiste ai suoi tentativi di falsificazione...
> ...


Nella psichiatria purtroppo per te e' stato ormai codificato tutto ed anche tu hai la tua bella casellina che confermi ad ogni post che invi sulla terra e che assimilarli a delle recite e' poco......

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> *sesso completo*...è un'espressione relativa.
> per alcuni basta la missionaria per altri senza la variazione dello scambio di coppie, l'altra donna, il funambolismo delle pose acrobatiche...manca sempre qualcosa.
> basterebbe s'incontrassero due persone con la stessa idea di completezza


Sto cercando eh? Pensi che ce la farò?


----------



## Sterminator (9 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sto cercando eh? Pensi che ce la farò?


Ormai...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sabina (9 Maggio 2011)

Illuso ha detto:


> Non credo tu sappia chi è l’altro. L’altro si è messo da parte come stai facendo tu e ha detto a lei di prendere una decisione, che se ne sarebbe stato buonino nel frattempo, e lei ora è li che stà rimuginando se deve buttare 18 anni e una famiglia nel cesso e andare col tizio che l’ha fatta sentire al settimo cielo con paroline e frasi fatte da adolescente alla prima cotta, o rinunciare e rimanere con te li a fare la mogliettina mammina.
> Una cosa te la posso garantire di sesso c’è ne è stato più di quello che tu immagini, sono pronto a giocarmi un rene.
> Quante volte nei mesi scorsi ti ha detto che andava a dormire dalla madre, dalla sorella, da una amica ?
> Lei ha una complice che gira per casa, becca lei, e fagli sputare tutto...
> ...


Con un marito che si comporta così, se avessi dei dubbi me li farebbe passare subito.


----------



## Sabina (9 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Un conto è giustificare.
> Un conto è comprendere...
> In questo senso Lothar dice...ehi dopo 24 anni ci può stare eh?
> Io invece la penso come Karl Popper: Ogni teoria è quanto mai vera, quanto più resiste ai suoi tentativi di falsificazione...
> ...


Io ho dato solo la spiegazione tecnica del termine.


----------



## Tubarao (9 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> *sesso completo*...è un'espressione relativa.
> per alcuni basta la missionaria per altri senza la variazione dello scambio di coppie, l'altra donna, il funambolismo delle pose acrobatiche...manca sempre qualcosa.
> basterebbe s'incontrassero due persone con la stessa idea di completezza


La moglie di Rocco ad un serivzio delle Iene si dichiarò contentissima del fatto che il marito ha ricominciato a calcare le scene dello spettacolo, perchè durante il periodo in cui smise di girare non ce la faceva proprio a reggere i suoi ritmi, anzi, si lamentò del fatto che il marito faceva quello che faceva sul set anche in camera da letto mentre a lei bastava anche una semplice missionaria


----------



## Sterminator (9 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La moglie di Rocco ad un serivzio delle Iene si dichiarò contentissima del fatto che il marito ha ricominciato a calcare le scene dello spettacolo, perchè durante il periodo in cui smise di girare non ce la faceva proprio a reggere i suoi ritmi, anzi, si lamentò del fatto che il marito faceva quello che faceva sul set anche in camera da letto mentre a lei bastava anche una semplice missionaria


Anche da Chiambretti si esibirono nello stesso modo....

comunque le puttanate dello pseudo conte decaduto so' tipiche di chi sogna molto ma pratica poco...:mrgreen:

e se vede pure...tutto lo stipendio se lo cazza in mignotte...porelle pero' che stomaco...che vita di merda...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2011)

*Tuburao*

Sinceramente:Ma che tristezza quel servizio dai.....!!


----------



## Niko74 (9 Maggio 2011)

Illuso ha detto:


> *1)**Non credo tu sappia chi è l’altro*. *L’altro si è messo da parte come stai facendo tu e ha detto a lei di prendere una decisione, che se ne sarebbe stato buonino nel frattempo*, e lei ora è li che stà rimuginando se deve buttare 18 anni e una famiglia nel cesso e andare col tizio che l’ha fatta sentire al settimo cielo con paroline e frasi fatte da adolescente alla prima cotta, o rinunciare e rimanere con te li a fare la mogliettina mammina.
> *2)Una cosa te la posso garantire di sesso c’è ne è stato più di quello che tu immagini, sono pronto a giocarmi un rene.*
> *3)Quante volte nei mesi scorsi ti ha detto che andava a dormire dalla madre, dalla sorella, da una amica ? *
> Lei ha una complice che gira per casa, becca lei, e fagli sputare tutto...
> ...


1) Come non so chi è? Intendi forse che non ci ho mai parlato, perché ti assicuro che so chi è. Per il fatto che potrebbe essersi messo in disparte ad aspettare pure lui potrebbe essere, però sarebbe in contrasto con quanto le ha sempre puntualizzato fin dall'inizio (di non contare su di lui e non fare progetti che lo comprendessero, lui può esserci come no...prendere o lasciare)

2) Hai perso il rene...se ti è sfuggito ho beccato uno scambio di sms di 2 giorni precedenti la loro prima (e unica) uscita clandestina...e ancora li non c'era stato sesso visto che lui, provandoci spudoratamente, ne parlava al condizionale (sarà bellissimo, non vedo l'ora, ecc...). Quindi se c'è stato è stato quella sera.....

3)MAI 

4) Azz...mica sono un investigatore privato....so che faccia ha, nome, ecc....è pure troppo

5) Il musone lo ha lei....non io


----------



## Sterminator (9 Maggio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sinceramente:Ma che tristezza quel servizio dai.....!!


A me da Chiambretti me diverti'...Chiambretti che chiese:...ma perche' cosa le faceva?...e Rocco: la pijavo la giravo l'arzavo la scennevo..

ecchede' un pupazzo?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

pero' la moglie e' un perchione che er conte verrebbe solo a guardarla...

anche se preferisce 'a nonna de Tinto Brass...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (9 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> pero' la moglie e' un perchione che er conte verrebbe solo a guardarla...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ex Miss Ungheria......no dico.....


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2011)

*Stermi*

Parlavo delle iene.....!!:mexican:


----------



## Sterminator (9 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ex Miss Ungheria......no dico.....


sara' l'acqua?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2011)

*Appunto*

Ecco....rocco non si faccia illusioni..metre lui lavora sul set...lei lavora a casa....e di sicuro l'apetto è molto poco rassicurante....mi dà tanto idea che ai piselloni miss ungheria dal del TU!!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (9 Maggio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco....rocco non si faccia illusioni..metre lui lavora sul set...lei lavora a casa....e di sicuro l'apetto è molto poco rassicurante....mi dà tanto idea che ai piselloni miss ungheria dal del TU!!!!!:rotfl:


Ma no maligno...s'amano...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (9 Maggio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco....rocco non si faccia illusioni..metre lui lavora sul set...lei lavora a casa....e di sicuro l'apetto è molto poco rassicurante....mi dà tanto idea che ai piselloni miss ungheria dal del TU!!!!!:rotfl:


Non credo che uno che ha corteggiato la moglie sul set di un film hard si faccia problemi se la stessa ogni tanto suona un flauto a pelle che non sia il suo......ti dirò, per me s'incazzerebbe molto di più se venisse a sapere che la moglie ha stirato una camicia a qualcun'altro che non sia lui


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2011)

*Stermin*

A si..le sfumature dell'amore che io non capisco.....stage di frenuli....e sfinteri sfranti....!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2011)

*Tuburao*

:rotfl::rotfl:Be si....Quanto son vecchio a soli 39 anni.....!!!:up:


----------



## Tubarao (9 Maggio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:Be si....Quanto son vecchio a soli 39 anni.....!!!:up:


Non è questione di essere vecchi, o antichi, o altro.....è più che altro questione di...bhò....non saprei neanche come definirla......livelli ?

Ad esempio: io che guadagno un TOT al mese devo stare attento anche a spendere i 10 euro....uno che guadagna un TOTx35235645634856283456856756238956389563485645 deve stare attento alla metratura dello yacht da comprarsi.......


----------



## lothar57 (9 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....ma sentitelo il psico...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...ancora con sto luogo comune che una donna con l'amante esterna il suo lato troiesco...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...il culo lo si dà all'amante e non al marito sennò il marito pensa che sei puttana...AHAHAHAHAHAHAAH....povero bauco morirà senza aver gustato le delizie della sodomia...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH....ma robe da matti...
> 
> Sto qua ha studiato la vita di coppia sulle riviste di psicologia...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...magari manco ce l'ha na moglie AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...
> 
> ...


 
amico io quelle robe non  me le faccio mancare a casa...fuori prendo quello che mi danno


----------



## lothar57 (9 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Si' ma hai 54 anni e quando il bigolo non fara' piu' l'alza bandiera e magari manco con l'aiuto della chimica che fai te spari?:mrgreen:
> 
> O te fai impianta' na' protesi da 20k neuri come er banana?
> 
> ...


  54 anni tra 5 mesi:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:...per ora vado da Dio alla faccia di tutti...li'non temo niente


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2011)

*Lothar*

Quando perderai colpi...hai sempre il sedere....!!:rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (9 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> 54 anni tra 5 mesi:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:...per ora vado da Dio alla faccia di tutti...li'non temo niente


busciardo...:mrgreen:

hai detto che sei terrorizzato per la prostata...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (9 Maggio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quando perderai colpi...hai sempre il sedere....!!:rotfl:


Perche' c'ha na' paresi mandibolare?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (9 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ed ecco il lato materno...
> 
> povero cocco de mamma...
> 
> ...


io non so nemmeno se perdono sia la parola giusta


----------



## Amoremio (9 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> SOLO in quel caso vale la pena...ed* una de numero...*
> 
> *se scivoli sempre* vuol dire che hai il battistrada lissssio e ormai sei da buttare...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


quoto la prima

sempre?

2 è già vizio per me

anzi 
dopo la prima, anche una mail o un sms a pene di segugio sarebbe vizio


----------



## Amoremio (9 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma sta roba l'hai scritta te?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


entrambe


----------



## Amoremio (9 Maggio 2011)

Illuso ha detto:


> *Non credo tu sappia chi è l’altro*. L’altro si è messo da parte come stai facendo tu e ha detto a lei di prendere una decisione, che se ne sarebbe stato buonino nel frattempo, e lei ora è li che stà rimuginando se deve buttare 18 anni e una famiglia nel cesso e andare col tizio che l’ha fatta sentire al settimo cielo con paroline e frasi fatte da adolescente alla prima cotta, o rinunciare e rimanere con te li a fare la mogliettina mammina.
> Una cosa te la posso garantire di sesso c’è ne è stato più di quello che tu immagini, sono pronto a giocarmi un rene.
> Quante volte nei mesi scorsi ti ha detto che andava a dormire dalla madre, dalla sorella, da una amica ?
> Lei ha una complice che gira per casa, becca lei, e fagli sputare tutto...
> ...


ma se ha detto che lo sa!!!


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amico io quelle robe non  me le faccio mancare a casa...fuori prendo quello che mi danno


VERO...Bravo...è così che funziona.
Grazie della testimonianza...
A te è mai capitata una che si blocca, inizia a piangere, e dice...scusami, scusami...è la prima volta che...non me la sento...oddio...ahahahaahah...e le dici...buona buona...non è nulla, tranquilla...non è niente...dai rivestiamoci...eheheheeheheh....

Piuttosto il nostro amico, non dà i bacini al buchetto del culetto...perchè pensa che sarebbe essere leccaculi...capisci?

Non sa na tega de sesso quello lì...
Lo scopo della sua vita, il grande traguardo del maschio medio italiano: la pensione.

(sociale)....ma dimmi te in che mondo viviamo!


----------



## lothar57 (9 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> busciardo...:mrgreen:
> 
> hai detto che sei terrorizzato per la prostata...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


  certo la tengo sotto controllo,come fai tu e tutti i ns coetanei,ho dovuto anche fare,tu capisci cosa,e per fortuna e'andata bene,mica sarei qua'ora....ma guarda che influisce solo se ti operi...e qualcuno,vedi Di Pietro,dice che funziona come prima.....


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> certo la tengo sotto controllo,come fai tu e tutti i ns coetanei,ho dovuto anche fare,tu capisci cosa,e per fortuna e'andata bene,mica sarei qua'ora....ma guarda che influisce solo se ti operi...e qualcuno,vedi Di Pietro,dice che funziona come prima.....


Pensa Lothar...raggiunge il traguardo della pensione...ma arriva il cancretino alla prostata...ed è la fine...una vita insulsa con un gran finale...

Lothar: finisse oggi, almeno ci siamo divertiti.
E peste colga chi non ci ama! XD


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2011)

*Be*

Bè io ho la passione per le ampolle anali....!!:mexican:


----------



## Minerva (9 Maggio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè io ho la passione per le ampolle anali....!!:mexican:


ragazzi sono entrata con i capelli piastrati e mi si sono arricciati in un attimo tra buchetti e prostate:racchia:
se avevo una lontanissima idea di un mezzo ormone scolorito con traccia sbiadita di libido atarassica ...essa è scemata


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2011)

*Minerva*

Avrebbe dovuto farti l'effetto contrario....!!:rotfl:


----------



## Illuso (9 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma se ha detto che lo sa!!!


Ho sbagliato, volevo dire, che sa chi è, ma non lo conosce!!!

D'altronde chi può dire di conoscere bene una persona? se l'unica di cui ti fidavi ti tradisce senza rispetto ?


----------



## Amoremio (9 Maggio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei troppo possibilista...se voleva ci riusciva....non voleva pienamente....!!!:up:


se ti riferisci al fatto di andarsene
hai ragione

ma lui, quando mi parlò credeva di volerlo
credeva di essere innamorato


----------



## lothar57 (9 Maggio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Avrebbe dovuto farti l'effetto contrario....!!:rotfl:


infatti....concordo......tantissimo


----------



## lothar57 (9 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> VERO...Bravo...è così che funziona.
> Grazie della testimonianza...
> A te è mai capitata una che si blocca, inizia a piangere, e dice...scusami, scusami...è la prima volta che...non me la sento...oddio...ahahahaahah...e le dici...buona buona...non è nulla, tranquilla...non è niente...dai rivestiamoci...eheheheeheheh....
> 
> ...


 
guarda che credo che non a tutti gli uomini garbi...come dicono gli amici toscani...non e'una cosa per tutti d'altronde....poi c'e'chi  crede sia pratica solo gay..lasciamoli al quel pensiero...e sotto con le loro mogli,che invece vorrebbero tanto...
che ne dici amico??

sento rumore di pallottole,......:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (9 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> nei primi mesi dopo la rivelazione
> ..................
> questo ho fatto fino in fondo


per questo post ho ricevuto un'approvazione con una motivazione lunga e carezzevole
non è firmata
ma volevo ringraziare


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> guarda che credo che non a tutti gli uomini garbi...come dicono gli amici toscani...non e'una cosa per tutti d'altronde....poi c'e'chi  crede sia pratica solo gay..lasciamoli al quel pensiero...e sotto con le loro mogli,che invece vorrebbero tanto...
> che ne dici amico??
> 
> sento rumore di pallottole,......:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Mah io sono full optionals...
Sai com'è no?
Per alcuni il caviale è na prelibatezza per altri come dicono da noi...sa da freschin.....
Maddai ma non vedi che sono tutte caricate a salve?
Sparano con il fucile con il turacciolo...
Dai sai com'è...hanno bisogno di una carezza, di una parolina dolce...e sono buone come il pane...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> per questo post ho ricevuto un'approvazione con una motivazione lunga e carezzevole
> non è firmata
> ma volevo ringraziare


Prego.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Maggio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> D'accordo....la costante è solo una....la mancanza di amore.....chi ama non tradisce....poi discutiamo di tutto.....!!


 
Oscuro, io ho un amico.

Ama una donna alla follia, te lo garantisco.

Ma continua a tradirla, te lo garantisco.


----------



## lothar57 (9 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Oscuro, io ho un amico.
> 
> Ama una donna alla follia, te lo garantisco.
> 
> Ma continua a tradirla, te lo garantisco.


Chiara io sono stato da Dio nel weekend solitario con mio moglie...soli senza figli...ma stamattina ero gia'qua ---all'''opera''come se niente fosse.....non si smette quando comincia...non c'e'amore che tenga


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Oscuro, io ho un amico.
> 
> Ama una donna alla follia, te lo garantisco.
> 
> Ma continua a tradirla, te lo garantisco.


:carneval::carneval::carneval:
Oscuro e se lo garantisce lei, vuol dire che sa quel che dice eh?
Mica è na sfinge eh?
E' la Matra a parlare.:up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Chiara io sono stato da Dio nel weekend solitario con mio moglie...soli senza figli...ma stamattina ero gia'qua ---all'''opera''come se niente fosse.....non si smette quando comincia...non c'e'amore che tenga


Come dicono da noi Lothar:

Lassa pur che el mondo el diga
ma el mejo buso xè la....

Oppure:

Se lavora e se fadiga
per il pane e la...

Ma la morale è sempre quella:

Coadura, mai paura!


----------



## Minerva (9 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Come dicono da noi Lothar:
> 
> Lassa pur che el mondo el diga
> ma el mejo buso xè la....
> ...


 abbiamo trasmesso: l'essenza essenziale dell'essere essendo esso 
il conte:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> abbiamo trasmesso: l'essenza essenziale dell'essere essendo esso
> il conte:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Infatti: quando ebbi i miei primi problemi di disfunzione erettile mi dissi:

" Ahimè, sono perduto!
Giammai la rivedrò 
Te vermiglia pelosetta!"

Ohi, non sentirmi amato provoca brutti scherzi eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> per questo post ho ricevuto un'approvazione con una motivazione lunga e carezzevole
> non è firmata
> ma volevo ringraziare


La firma l'ho dimenticata.....


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> La firma l'ho dimenticata.....


Ma sei stata tu?
Ma sai che anch'io ho approvato quel post?
Oddio non mi sono sperticato in romanticherie, ma mi ha fatto molto riflettere...
Sul serio eh? Non sto scherzando.


----------



## Diletta (10 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non credo tu partecipassi al forum quando io sono entrata
> 
> sono stata tutt'altro che passiva
> ma nel forum alcuni hanno interpretato il mio comportamento come ora viene interpretato quello di niko
> ...



Sono stata toccata anch'io emotivamente dal tuo scritto.
Quanta sofferenza.
Ti meriti tutta la felicità possibile.
Mi puoi dire se i sentimenti che provi per lui si sono trasformati in qualcosa di diverso rispetto a quelli avuti prima della crisi?
Deve essere sicuramente un grande amore quello per tuo marito ed è quello che ti ha permesso di proseguire per quella strada così sofferta, fino alla meta finale. 
Ma non è che un amore, pur così forte, ne resti intaccato e alla fine del percorso ci si accorga che non ne è restato un granchè? Sto parlando di un mio timore, anche il mio amore è grande, ma non so più fino a che punto sia forte da reggere un percorso che si preannuncia tutto in salita.

E poi sono stanca, stanca di obbligarmi a pensare compulsivamente.
Voglio pensare anch'io a cose futili, almeno ogni tanto, dedicarmi nuovamente alle cose che mi piacciono e che sono ora accantonate.
Mi pesa tutto, occuparmi dei figli è come una violenza su me stessa.
Sto solo sopravvivendo e mi sento anche in colpa per chi lo sta facendo per motivi più gravi del mio, eppure c'è solo il mio di problema, non riesco a vedere altro.
Mi rendo conto che lui era la mia vita, tutto il resto faceva da corollario, e io riesco poco  a spostare l'attenzione su me stessa, come invece vorrei. 

Il mio psicologo dice di non forzarmi in questo perchè sa che per me è prioritario risolvere il rapporto con lui,  quindi è lì che mi devo impegnare, tutte le distrazioni che posso cercare per dedicarmi di più a me stessa ben vengano, ma sono palliativi nel mio caso.
E ha ragione perchè non me ne frega assolutamente niente.
Mi domando fino a che punto è giusto star male così per un uomo, vorrei mandarlo a quel posto, non solo a parole, come ho già fatto tante volte, ma sul serio.
Poi, leggo il forum e vedo che lui è solo uno dei tanti, e meno peggio di tanti, e allora dovrei esserne rincuorata.
Lui è al limite della sopportazione: questi alti e bassi lo distruggono e lo capisco, ma non riesco a dominarmi, anzi non ci provo neanche più.

 Che sfogo patetico...scusate, se non altro mi ha alleggerito un pochino


----------



## Amoremio (10 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> La firma l'ho dimenticata.....


grazie farfalla
le carezze fanno bene
e il tuo commento era una carezza


----------



## oscuro (10 Maggio 2011)

*Vabbè*

Vabbè mi sembra evidente che il significato che dò alla parola amore non è lo stesso che danno alcuni di voi....poi ognuno è libero di pensare o credere ogni cosa!!!:up:


----------



## lothar57 (10 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Come dicono da noi Lothar:
> 
> Lassa pur che el mondo el diga
> ma el mejo buso xè la....
> ...


Si certo ma sbaglio lo stesso Conte,ho tutto quello che voglio,non mi manca niente di niente,anzi...il contrario.
Non ci sono giustificazioni di nessun tipo.......si puo'cambiare registro??Tu cosa dici?


----------



## Minerva (10 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sono stata toccata anch'io emotivamente dal tuo scritto.
> Quanta sofferenza.
> Ti meriti tutta la felicità possibile.
> Mi puoi dire se i sentimenti che provi per lui si sono trasformati in qualcosa di diverso rispetto a quelli avuti prima della crisi?
> ...


per nulla


----------



## tradito77 (10 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Che sfogo patetico...scusate, se non altro mi ha alleggerito un pochino


 
Non è uno sfogo patetico.

Quando si è in queste situazioni si tende ad accumulare ed accumulare (pensieri, dubbi, rabbia,...) finchè pima o poi si esplode.
A me questo forum è servito un po' come valvola di sfogo, quindi ben venga anche per te!


----------



## lothar57 (10 Maggio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè mi sembra evidente che il significato che dò alla parola amore non è lo stesso che danno alcuni di voi....poi ognuno è libero di pensare o credere ogni cosa!!!:up:


 
Concordo...anche perche'ti sono affine


----------



## oscuro (10 Maggio 2011)

*Lothar*

Ti dirò di più.....secondo me....qualcuno non sa proprio cosa significa amore.....!Amore e tradimento son due cose che non viaggiano insieme....!!!


----------



## Amoremio (10 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sono stata toccata anch'io emotivamente dal tuo scritto.
> Quanta sofferenza.
> Ti meriti tutta la felicità possibile.
> *Mi puoi dire se i sentimenti che provi per lui si sono trasformati in qualcosa di diverso rispetto a quelli avuti prima della crisi?*
> ...


 
ti ringrazio dell'augurio

no, 
l'amore non si è trasformato
lo amo esageratamente e ancora mi commuovo a volte nel guardarlo

nemmeno la stima è mutata
l'ho sempre considerato un uomo di intelligenza superiore
che abbia fatto una cazzata plateale è solo l'eccezione che confema la regola

nè è cambiato il fastidio che mi suscitano certi suoi difetti

però posso dirti che , nel corso di quella vicenda, mi è risultato ben chiaro che oltre un certo punto e tempo non sarei arrivata

*il punto*: non avrei mai accettato di condividerlo con un'altra o con altre, anche in "supplenza parziale e temporanea"
dò e pretendo esclusività
senza quella il matrimonio per me non ha senso
un deragliamento da quella regola c'è stato
un secondo concretizzerebbe un dolore che non mi potrei permettere neanche se lo volessi

*il tempo:* in quella vicenda ho "retto" per un tempo molto maggiore di quanto avrei creduto
so quanto mi è costato
e conosco i trucchi mentali che ho usato su di me per riuscirci 
non gli ho mai detto "risolvi entro x tempo"
nè ho dato a me stessa un ultimatum del genere
ma in più momenti ho riconosciuto dentro di me che qualcosa stava cambiando
cose lievi
non ancora uno "sfilacciamento dell'amore"
ma come se gradualmente lasciassi disattivare dei sistemi di sicurezza antiusura del sentimento per lui
non volontariamente
per stanchezza
per l'esigenza di impegnare risorse mentali ed emotive sempre più limitate in altro
quasi consapevolmente dicendomi "qui non ce la faccio più a reggere, se è importante che non si usuri provvederà lui"

e a un certo punto gli dissi che quelle che stavano per arrivare potevano essere le nostre ultime vacanze insieme
che non sarei arrivata a quelle successive nello stesso modo
non era un ultimatum
era una constatazione di fatto
era molto doloroso anche il solo fatto di riconoscerlo
e non l'ho detto a lui per fargli pressione 
ma per sincerità
(potete crederlo o meno )

non è che lui si stesse facendo piacevolmente gli affaracci suoi
intendiamoci
percepiva parte di ciò che non gli facevo vedere, mi conosce troppo bene
e ne soffriva
l'altra faceva la matta
e se ne sentiva responsabile
lui era confuso e anche deluso di sè

ognuno di noi stava facendo un percorso per uscire da quella situazione
a volte il percorso era lo stesso 
a volte erano percorsi diversi in cui ci si riusciva a tener d'occhio
ma a un certo punto o ci ritrovavamo stabilmente sulla stessa strada 
o le strade si sarebbero separate definitivamente

un giorno, forse fraintendendo, ho creduto  di vederlo a un bivio combattuto tra me e lei
dilaniato tra due attrazioni opposte

e volontariamente l'ho spinto
verso di lei

invece lui ha afferrato la mia mano
e abbiamo ripreso a camminare insieme 

volevo rispondere alle tue domande
e dirti alcune cose sul resto del tuo scritto
ma solo per rispondere è venuto un post lunghissimo 
il resto al prossimo post


----------



## Sterminator (10 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sono stata toccata anch'io emotivamente dal tuo scritto.
> Quanta sofferenza.
> Ti meriti tutta la felicità possibile.
> Mi puoi dire se i sentimenti che provi per lui si sono trasformati in qualcosa di diverso rispetto a quelli avuti prima della crisi?
> ...


Ma come fate ad annullarvi in un'altra persona?Per me e' malato un rapporto sbilanciato tutto a favore di un partner ed indica anche avere zero considerazione di se stessi.

Sentirsi realizzati solo perche' si riveste il ruolo di moglie o di madre e venendo a mancare il soggetto delle nostre attenzioni salta il castello di carte, non riesco a concepirlo.

Che poi scusa avevi detto che non eri in analisi?Boh?

Quindi secondo il guru come dovresti risolvere il problema con tuo marito, continuando a farneticare con la storiella dell'uomo cacciatore ed abbozzare sempre nei secoli a venire?


----------



## Daniele (10 Maggio 2011)

Per i traditori, potete dire che si tradisce nonostante si ami il coniuge, ma la realtà  è che se si venisse scoperti il tradito non ci crederà. Non importa quello che possiate dire, per lui sarà falso, perchè non ci può credere. Qundi a conti fatti per una relazione scoperta conta solo il punto di vista dell'anello debole, si sa che una catena ha la forza ti tensione pari a quella dell'anello più debole e in questo caso è il tradito, la sua verità sarà la verità sul vostro rapporto con tutte le conseguenze. Chiediamo ai traditi che hanno lasciato, tutti sono convinti di non essere più amati a prescindere dalle parole del traditore ed i pochi che ne sono usciti sono riusciti facendo anche in parte violenza a se stessi ad andare oltre a questa idea.
Come dico sempre, se la idea della separazione non vi dà problemi, tradite pure, ma se vi disturba almeno un poco il rischio non è venire scoperti, ma la distruzione di tutto quello che avete fatto negli anni per costruire quel mondo. 
Ci sono utenti qua a cui non frega nulla di quello che hanno costruito e per me incosciamente vogliono essere beccati per distruggere quel legame che da soli non sarebbero capaci di distruggere, ma è psicologia sppiccia questa.


----------



## Amoremio (10 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ........
> anche il mio amore è grande, ma non so più fino a che punto sia forte da reggere un percorso che si preannuncia tutto in salita.
> 
> E poi sono stanca, stanca di obbligarmi a pensare compulsivamente*.(1)*
> ...


 
ti dico subito che non trovo affatto che questo sfogo sia patetico 
anzi
se mi permetti trovavo patetici alcuni dei post in cui teorizzavi la scappatella regolamentata
anche perchè leggevo spesso nelle tue parole delle "arrampicate" che mi facevano pensare che stessi cercando di forzarti a convincerti di qualcosa che ti risultava troppo alieno

se è un grande amore saprà darti la forza che ti serve

il grassetto lo capisco: l'ho vissuto

il mio lungo racconto del post precedente serviva anche per darti un'idea di come ho fatto io per sopportare tutto quel dolore

*1.* non obbligarti a pensare compusivamente
non importi una soluzione immediata
non lasciarti prendere dalla fretta di risolvere
ricorda che la soluzione se c'è non è tua ma vostra

lascia che i tuoi pensieri fluiscano sciolti
quando e come vengono
semmai li riordini in un secondo momento

lo so che è difficile
ma trova il modo di non obbligarti a pensare
e obbligati a non pensare

ricorda che "a botta calda" il pensiero non è al top della lucidità
ma a volte può sembrarlo

per me la musica ad alto volume ostacola la mia concentrazione su pensieri concreti
ma poichè a lavoro non avrei potuto 
e stare a casa mi focalizzava sull'inferno
soprattutto all'inizio facevo estenuanti camminate con l'i-pod sparato a palla

prenditi tutto il tempo che ti serve per riconquistare un po' di lucidità


*2.* il tuo psicologo probabilmente sta cercando di farti "sfogare"
ma non può non sapere che se non sei "centrata" su te stessa e sulle tue esigenze non potrai realmente risolvere il tuo rapporto con la nuova immagine di tuo marito
e che qualunque soluzione che dovresti trovare sarebbe destinata a rimasticamenti e forse al fallimento sul medio periodo
queste sì che sarebbero palliativi
e pure sostanziali perdite di tempo

*3.* concediti ogni e qualunque benevolenza verso te stessa
coccolati
è vero sono blandi palliativi
ma sapessi quanto servono!
ti spunta un desiderio? certo che sai che in fondo non è una cosa importante! ma invece conceditelo, dedicatici

*4.* la domanda è legittima
e anch'io me la son posta spesso
ma che sia giusto o meno non cambia la sostanza: tu ci stai male
quindi ci sarà un suo perchè

non fare che ti rispondi che non è giusto (e in astratto è così)
ma siccome tu ci soffri allora sei sbagliata tu

è un meccanismo perverso
che in diverse sue manifestazioni rischia di avvitarsi, e avvitarti, verso la depressione

invece tu devi riguadagnare la tua lucidità per individuare dentro di te come vorresti uscire da questa situazione
tenendo obiettivamente d'occhio le tue capacità di sostenere la soluzione scelta nel tempo

una volta che avrai fatto una scelta
trova la strada
sei una donna adulta
hai sicuramente mille motivi per definirti una donna in gamba
(anche se più pensi a questa situazione più può venirti difficile vederli)
nei tuoi punti di forza e nella tua conoscenza di tuo marito troverai quello che ti serve

ma ricorda
non perderti di vista
tu sei il fulcro di tutto
il centro del tuo mondo
è importante, per te e per lui, che tu non fraintenda questo semplice fatto oggettivo
(non è femminismo è un dato di fatto)

che tu abbia concesso a lui il posto d'onore è un omaggio che hai fatto
non a lui
ma al TUO amore per lui


----------



## Sterminator (10 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ti dico subito che non trovo affatto che questo sfogo sia patetico
> anzi
> se mi permetti trovavo patetici alcuni dei post in cui teorizzavi la scappatella regolamentata
> anche perchè leggevo spesso nelle tue parole delle "arrampicate" che mi facevano pensare che stessi cercando di forzarti a convincerti di qualcosa che ti risultava troppo alieno
> ...


Praticamente e' un'istigazione a soffrire...:mrgreen:

c'e' un buco nel codice penale...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (10 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Praticamente e' un'istigazione a soffrire...:mrgreen:
> 
> c'e' un buco nel codice penale...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


no

un'istigazione a ponderare


----------



## Sterminator (10 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> no
> 
> un'istigazione a ponderare


Da mo' che pondera...:mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (10 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Da mo' che pondera...:mrgreen:


no,
ancora non ha cominciato

finora si è lasciata governare dai suoi timori e dalla fretta di dissiparli


----------



## Sterminator (10 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> no,
> ancora non ha cominciato
> 
> finora si è lasciata governare dai suoi timori e dalla fretta di dissiparli


Ma se va pure in analisi...e prima aveva detto di no...

ha aggiunto che la confessione il marito l'ha concessa perche' lei era gia' dall'avvocato...

ha anche aggiunto che hanno avuto altri momenti "turbolenti" con sfankulamenti...

ma deve scendere il padreterno per risolverla???

per me voi siete pazzi se vi infilate in cazzi di calvari del genere...


----------



## Amoremio (10 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma se va pure in analisi...e prima aveva detto di no...
> 
> ha aggiunto che la confessione il marito l'ha concessa perche' lei era gia' dall'avvocato...
> 
> ...


forse sì

(e forse no )


----------



## Sole (10 Maggio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Partiamo dal presupposto che io non ho alcuna verità in tasca.....capisco e comprendo le sfumature...la DIVERSITà ecc .ecc!Cara sole, le sfumature non son comprensive di atti sessuali con patner diversi da quelli che si è scelti....le sfumature interessanti son introspezioni mentali differenti....idee,emozioni,una diversità intesa come valore.....scopare con qualcun'altro poco c'entra con la parola amore......!!Poi possiam sostenere tutto e il contrario di tutto....possiamo chiamare amore anche ciò che amore non è......se a voi piace raccontarvi questo, liberi di farlo.....ma libero anche io di non crederci o no?Amore e anche rispetto.....l'amore non è egoismo....per cui scopandoti un altro il rispetto per la persona amata decade.....!!Ma d'altronde non mi meraviglio...in questa società c'è chi difende i coniugi di Erba.....i Compagni di merende....Sollecito......ormai siam tutti bravi e belli...tutto è contemplato tutto è condiviso....tutto è possibile....tutto può succedere....:rotfl::rotfl:nessuna regola nessun valore....infondo *questo è il modo migliore per assolvere noi stessi e le persone a noi care...da scomode situazioni e schifose verita*....!Contenti voi.....AUGURI!!!:up:


Parlo per me, ovviamente. Io non assolvo nessuno, non ho il potere per farlo. E' proprio il contrario di ciò che cercavo di dirti. Non do alcun valore all'assoluzione. Ne do molto all'apertura al cambiamento, però.


----------



## Diletta (10 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma se va pure in analisi...e prima aveva detto di no...
> 
> ha aggiunto che la confessione il marito l'ha concessa perche' lei era gia' dall'avvocato...
> 
> ...



Stermì, non è un'analisi, è una psicoterapia di pochi mesi (rinnovabile).
Non ricordo di averne mai parlato o di averla negata, bho!

Sì, ci sono andata unicamente per una consulenza legale essendo completamente digiuna di queste brutte cose, certamente a mio marito non ha fatto piacere...


----------



## Sterminator (10 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Stermì, non è un'analisi, è una psicoterapia di pochi mesi (rinnovabile).
> 
> Perche' lo psicoterapeuta non e' uno psicologo?
> 
> ...


E ce credo e' in torto marcio e ti va combinando danni.......

comunque della tua elasticita' mentale e tolleranza che hai scoperto, ne dovresti parlare con il pissicologo, perche' noi non siamo autorevoli per te e rischi di rifondare il tuo matrimonio sulle puttanate di tuo marito...

tolleranza zero se vuole ricucire oseno' aria...non ti fare intortare...


----------



## Diletta (10 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E ce credo e' in torto marcio e ti va combinando danni.......
> 
> comunque della tua elasticita' mentale e tolleranza che hai scoperto, ne dovresti parlare con il pissicologo, perche' noi non siamo autorevoli per te e rischi di rifondare il tuo matrimonio sulle puttanate di tuo marito...
> 
> tolleranza zero se vuole ricucire oseno' aria...non ti fare intortare...



Precisazioni d'obbligo:

1) Certo che si tratta di uno psicologo, la differenza sta nel tipo di terapia. L'analisi è lunga e complessa al contrario della psicoterapia, usata prevalentemente per problemi o disordini psichici che necessitano di un pronto intervento (impara!)

2) Se ho detto che non ci andavo avrò capito male le tue frasette dialettali 

Tutto chiaro?


----------



## Sabina (11 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Precisazioni d'obbligo:
> 
> 1) Certo che si tratta di uno psicologo, la differenza sta nel tipo di terapia. L'analisi è lunga e complessa al contrario della psicoterapia, usata prevalentemente per problemi o disordini psichici che necessitano di un pronto intervento (impara!)
> 
> ...


Lo psicologo può fare solo consulenza. Essere seguiti per un periodo più o meno lungo e' psicoterapia (e può essere fatta da uno psicologo che ha preso una specializzazione che dura 4 anni dopo la laurea). Il tipo di specializzazione seguita determina il tipo di psicoterapia che lo specialista farà, che può essere più o meno lunga. La psicoterapia psicoanalitica di solito e' molto lunga, ma questo dipende dalle problematiche dell'individuo, perché anche gli altri tipi di
 psicoterapie possono protrarsi.


----------



## oscuro (11 Maggio 2011)

*Sole*

Apertura e cambiamento..parole che non hanno alcun significato...scritte così....!!!Apertura e cambiamento verso cosa???Se apertura e cambiamento significa farsi andar bene qualsiasi cosa....far passare ogni cosa...perchè ogni cosa è possibile.....bè....son poco aperto......!!!


----------



## MK (11 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Lo psicologo può fare solo consulenza. Essere seguiti per un periodo più o meno lungo e' psicoterapia (e può essere fatta da uno psicologo che ha preso una specializzazione che dura 4 anni dopo la laurea). Il tipo di specializzazione seguita determina il tipo di psicoterapia che lo specialista farà, che può essere più o meno lunga. *La psicoterapia psicoanalitica di solito e' molto lunga, ma questo dipende dalle problematiche dell'individuo*, perché anche gli altri tipi di
> psicoterapie possono protrarsi.


Direi dalle scuole di pensiero seguite. L'analisi freudiana pura dura almeno dieci anni. Questa cosa della psicoterapia dopo specializzazione di 4 anni non la conoscevo, di che psicoterapia si tratta? Poi ci sono anche i counselor, ma non sono ancora riconosciuti (così come non erano riconosciuti gli psicologi ma soltanto i laureati in psichiatria).


----------



## contepinceton (11 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Si certo ma sbaglio lo stesso Conte,ho tutto quello che voglio,non mi manca niente di niente,anzi...il contrario.
> Non ci sono giustificazioni di nessun tipo.......si puo'cambiare registro??Tu cosa dici?


Senti Lothar...ti serve l'andrenalina.
La trovi lì e va ben così.
Tu almeno hai le palle di dire le cose come stanno, no?
Tu hai un lungo matrimonio alle spalle, anni di sacrifici e lavoro, portato avanti la famiglia, tutto per fortuna tra alti e bassi è andato bene.
Insomma ti concedi delle distrazioni, che non intaccano per nulla quello che c'è tra te e tua moglie: quel giorno che il colonnello ti becca, vedrai il da farsi. No?
Io ci tengo da morire a farti conoscere mia moglie, così vedrai com'è il nostro rapporto con i tuoi occhi...e ti accorgerai che non è affatto nè triste, nè addolorata ecc..ecc..ecc..cazzo.
Piuttosto Lothar, pensa come ti ridurresti senza le tue distrazioni.

Ma tu sei meglio di tanti uomini:
Tu non giochi sui sentimenti
Tu non le imbrogli
Tu non le fai innamorare di te ecc..ecc..ecc...
E per me le tue amiche si fidano di te perchè sanno che poi non combinerai dei casini nelle loro vite eh?

E se tanto mi dà tanto: tua moglie sa come sei fatto e ti dice solo...fa quel che vuoi, ma per piacere non fare in modo che ti becchi...sennò poi mi tocca incazzarmi con te...andiamo...24 anni di matrimonio...


----------



## Sterminator (11 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti Lothar...ti serve l'andrenalina.
> La trovi lì e va ben così.
> Tu almeno hai le palle di dire le cose come stanno, no?
> Tu hai un lungo matrimonio alle spalle, anni di sacrifici e lavoro, portato avanti la famiglia, tutto per fortuna tra alti e bassi è andato bene.
> ...


Ma che bisogno hai di sbandierare le cose se tu sei convinto di cio' che dici e fai?....

sempre in cerca di conferme, di accettazioni...e poi fai l'uomo di mondo...

e manco te ne accorgi di quanto sei fesso tu ed il tuo personaggio che ti sei costruito su un forum come i falliti...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (12 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti Lothar...ti serve l'andrenalina.
> La trovi lì e va ben così.
> Tu almeno hai le palle di dire le cose come stanno, no?
> Tu hai un lungo matrimonio alle spalle, anni di sacrifici e lavoro, portato avanti la famiglia, tutto per fortuna tra alti e bassi è andato bene.
> ...


caro amico mio certo che mi piacerebbe tanto conoscervi entrambi,ma guarda che non dubito che sia cosi',voi avete impostato il rapporto in questo modo.
No  mia moglie immagina,ma non cosi',dice che a sorpresa mi mette l'investigatore,....quello mi scoccerebbe un po'.
Io sto passando un periodo anomalo,sara'la pressione dei troppi impegni,e quindi mi succede come ora,stanotte tutto piu'che bene,pero' alle 7:45 ero gia'qua' a scrivere buongiorno etc...ad una nuova''amica''.
Sai  che STermi,lo vedi e'qua'sopra,secondo me risica tanto,forse anche lui vorrebbe,e per questo mi critica....
d'altronde come disse Sasha* dopo il tiro da 4.....c'e'chi puo'e chi non puo',io....puo'.....

*derby scudetto Virtus-Fortitudo tanti anni fa'..admin ricordi??


----------



## Sabina (12 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Direi dalle scuole di pensiero seguite. L'analisi freudiana pura dura almeno dieci anni. Questa cosa della psicoterapia dopo specializzazione di 4 anni non la conoscevo, di che psicoterapia si tratta? Poi ci sono anche i counselor, ma non sono ancora riconosciuti (così come non erano riconosciuti gli psicologi ma soltanto i laureati in psichiatria).


C'e' la scuola di specializzazione universitaria con diversi indirizzi di specializzazione (a numero chiuso e con frequenza anche infrasettimanale) e poi ci sono moltissime scuole di specializzazione private riconosciute in tutta Italia (che di solito hanno frequenza nei fine settimana per permettere di frequentare a chi lavora). Durano tutte 4 anni e gli indirizzi sono vari: psicoanalitica, sistemica, ipnositerapia, cognitivo-comportamentale, ecc.
Uno psicologo non può fare psicoterapia senza specializzazione, ma solo consulenze.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> caro amico mio certo che mi piacerebbe tanto conoscervi entrambi,ma guarda che non dubito che sia cosi',voi avete impostato il rapporto in questo modo.
> No  mia moglie immagina,ma non cosi',dice che a sorpresa mi mette l'investigatore,....quello mi scoccerebbe un po'.
> Io sto passando un periodo anomalo,sara'la pressione dei troppi impegni,e quindi mi succede come ora,stanotte tutto piu'che bene,pero' alle 7:45 ero gia'qua' a scrivere buongiorno etc...ad una nuova''amica''.
> *Sai  che STermi,lo vedi e'qua'sopra,secondo me risica tanto,forse anche lui vorrebbe,e per questo mi critica....
> ...


La tua vera indole da collega del fesso sta emergendo sempre piu'...:mrgreen:

a me di fare la vita da topo di fogna e da vigliacco come fai tu nun me passa manco pa' capa...e ti ripeto, continua pure a fare il gallo fino a che tua moglie nun te becca e te sderena....visto che ne hai una paura fottuta...:mrgreen:

te vojo vede' poi senza denti come acchiappi...

complimenti, guadagni punti nello squallore ommico a tutto spiano...ma rimani un vigliacco uaglio'..

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Niko74 (12 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti Lothar...ti serve l'andrenalina.
> La trovi lì e va ben così.
> *1)Tu almeno hai le palle di dire le cose come stanno, no?*
> Tu hai un lungo matrimonio alle spalle, anni di sacrifici e lavoro, portato avanti la famiglia, tutto per fortuna tra alti e bassi è andato bene.
> ...


Mah:

1) Lo dice qui come stanno le cose, non è che ci vuole molto coraggio
2) Lui non imbroglierà, non giocherà coi sentimenti, ecc... ma DELLE AMICHE, questo cose però le fa alla moglie....

Io non ci vedo tutto sto gran coraggio. Vedo piuttosto la voglia di soddisfare un suo bisogno e gli auguro che gli vada sempre bene perché lui, a differenza di te, teme parecchio di essere scoperto.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mah:
> 
> 1) Lo dice qui come stanno le cose, non è che ci vuole molto coraggio
> 2) Lui non imbroglierà, non giocherà coi sentimenti, ecc... ma DELLE AMICHE, questo cose però le fa alla moglie....
> ...


Niko...la filosofia Lothariana è questa.
Ma non vedi che è un gioco tra guardie e ladri tra lui e sua moglie?
Se non avesse sta paura di venir scoperto, cesserebbe il brivido, l'andrenalina ecc..ecc..ecc...
Ognuno è fatto a modo suo. No?

Come va sul tuo fronte?


----------



## lothar57 (12 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Niko...la filosofia Lothariana è questa.
> Ma non vedi che è un gioco tra guardie e ladri tra lui e sua moglie?
> Se non avesse sta paura di venir scoperto, cesserebbe il brivido, l'andrenalina ecc..ecc..ecc...
> Ognuno è fatto a modo suo. No?
> ...


 
ma che guardie e ladri.....io sto attento non mi becchera'mai,tengo un cell in un cassetto dell'ufficio,dal lunedi al venerdi,acceso,nel fine settimana rimane li'.
Da casa uso il pc raramente,solo la notte,per fortuna la casa e 'grande e prima che qualcuno scenda le due rampe di scale chiudo.
No l'andrenalina vìene da altre cose,esempio da una telefonata che tra mezz'ora aspetto,,scappare via dall'ufficio....imboscarsi per parlare..
Dirai mona di un Lothar,chi cavolo ti costringe???
Ehhhhhhhhhhhh....''ma tu lo sai meglio di me......ahahhaahahahhaha
Poi se a Nikop e Stermi non torna,gran rispetto per loro ovvio,pazienza..


----------



## lemon (12 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma che guardie e ladri.....io sto attento non mi becchera'mai,tengo un cell in un cassetto dell'ufficio,dal lunedi al venerdi,acceso,nel fine settimana rimane li'.
> Da casa uso il pc raramente,solo la notte,per fortuna la casa e 'grande e prima che qualcuno scenda le due rampe di scale chiudo.
> No l'andrenalina vìene da altre cose,esempio da una telefonata che tra mezz'ora aspetto,,scappare via dall'ufficio....imboscarsi per parlare..
> Dirai mona di un Lothar,chi cavolo ti costringe???
> ...


ma io quel pc te lo rivolterei come un calzino visto che lo usi solo di notte...


----------



## Niko74 (12 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma che guardie e ladri.....*io sto attento non mi becchera'mai....*


Se ti vuole beccare stai sicuro che non sfuggi manco tu....ti mette un investigatore alle costole e sei a posto 
Devi essere bravo a non farle venire i sospetti più che altro.


----------



## Niko74 (12 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Come va sul tuo fronte?


Male...o meglio sempre uguale...dopo la discussione di domenica notte è tornato il silenzio.
Io sono in un momento in cui penso ai cavoli miei...faccio quello che mi piace senza preoccuparmi di quello che pensa...tanto sia che io stia a spaccarmi la testa oppure no non cambia nulla.

Tanto vale


----------



## lothar57 (12 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> ma io quel pc te lo rivolterei come un calzino visto che lo usi solo di notte...


Amica mia Lothar e'volpone.....mica lo sa'che lo uso,e uno dei pc che per i ragazzi era troppo lento,l'ho messo li'e l'adopero solo io.molto raramente.
Accendo la tv,fingo di guardarla,,quanto la odio....,e intanto...
Ci sono troppi scalini,sento tutto,e se il caso chiudo...
Scopro l'acqua calda....sai che da un pc esterno si puo'accedere ad un'altro vero??Lo dico per te...forse ti servirebbe


----------



## lothar57 (12 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Se ti vuole beccare stai sicuro che non sfuggi manco tu....ti mette un investigatore alle costole e sei a posto
> Devi essere bravo a non farle venire i sospetti più che altro.


ti sei perso qualcosa Niko...si'mi ha gia'minacciato,ma io non sono nato ieri,purtroppo 53 anni fa'......
e poi quando mi scopre che fa'??abbiamo troppo assieme...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Maggio 2011)

ma io non capisco davvero di cosa parlate quando dite "l'adrenalina"...

de che?


----------



## Niko74 (12 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ti sei perso qualcosa Niko...si'mi ha gia'minacciato,ma io non sono nato ieri,purtroppo 53 anni fa'......
> e poi quando mi scopre che fa'??abbiamo troppo assieme...


A beh...sul cosa farà io non lo so di certo...qui si parlava del fatto che essere beccati  non è impossibile nemmeno per te...gli investigatori le fanno per mestiere queste cose


----------



## lemon (12 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Amica mia Lothar e'volpone.....mica lo sa'che lo uso,e uno dei pc che per i ragazzi era troppo lento,l'ho messo li'e l'adopero solo io.molto raramente.
> Accendo la tv,fingo di guardarla,,quanto la odio....,e intanto...
> Ci sono troppi scalini,sento tutto,e se il caso chiudo...
> Scopro l'acqua calda....sai che da un pc esterno si puo'accedere ad un'altro vero??Lo dico per te...forse ti servirebbe


e secondo te non lo so?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma io non capisco davvero di cosa parlate quando dite "l'adrenalina"...
> 
> de che?


DOnna...noi parliamo dell'andrenalina...
Sono cose che tu non conosci...cose che tu non puoi capire...
Ma se vieni a trovarmi ti faccio conoscere lei...l'andrenalina


----------



## contepinceton (12 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> A beh...sul cosa farà io non lo so di certo...qui si parlava del fatto che essere beccati  non è impossibile nemmeno per te...gli investigatori le fanno per mestiere queste cose


Quanto costa un investigatore privato?


----------



## Niko74 (12 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quanto costa un investigatore privato?


Mah...nemmeno troppo...mi sono informato e con un migliaio di euro ti puoi togliere delle soddisfazioni . Un'altra utente del forum addirittura ha parlato di 500€

Ovvio che non lo prendi per un mese, però quando ormai hai sospetti fondati direi che una settimana basta e avanza per scoprire qualcosa no?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mah...nemmeno troppo...mi sono informato e con un migliaio di euro ti puoi togliere delle soddisfazioni . Un'altra utente del forum addirittura ha parlato di 500€
> 
> Ovvio che non lo prendi per un mese, però quando ormai hai sospetti fondati direi che una settimana basta e avanza per scoprire qualcosa no?


ma perché? a che scopo?


----------



## Niko74 (12 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma perché? a che scopo?


No no, non è per me eh 
Si era andati sul discorso che la moglie di Lothar lo ha più volte minacciato di mettergli alle calcagna un investigatore e in quel caso, secondo me, pure lui che si ritiene insgamabile penso avrebbe difficoltà.

Il prezzo lo so perché in un momento di pazzia mi ero pure informato  (già avevo scoperto però tutto da solo)


----------



## lothar57 (13 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quanto costa un investigatore privato?


 2-3000 circa...


----------



## lothar57 (13 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> No no, non è per me eh
> Si era andati sul discorso che la moglie di Lothar lo ha più volte minacciato di mettergli alle calcagna un investigatore e in quel caso, secondo me, pure lui che si ritiene insgamabile penso avrebbe difficoltà.
> 
> Il prezzo lo so perché in un momento di pazzia mi ero pure informato  (già avevo scoperto però tutto da solo)


 
Amico non mi ritengo tale,non lavoro per il Sisdi,allora si'che saprei come fare.....certo che posso dire usare la massima sicurezza,al contrario di tante facilone,che conosco.


----------



## Sterminator (13 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ti sei perso qualcosa Niko...si'mi ha gia'minacciato,ma io non sono nato ieri,purtroppo 53 anni fa'......
> e poi quando mi scopre che fa'??*abbiamo troppo assieme*...


per me te la racconti altrimenti non si spiegherebbe il tuo terrore se fossi scoperto...

magari passerebbe sopra su quella appena scoperta ma se nun appendi il bigolo al chiodo, sulla serialita' dubito che ti perdoni in continuazione...

fa' la prova...fatte scopri' o confessa tutto...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (13 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> per me te la racconti altrimenti non si spiegherebbe il tuo terrore se fossi scoperto...
> 
> magari passerebbe sopra su quella appena scoperta ma se nun appendi il bigolo al chiodo, sulla serialita' dubito che ti perdoni in continuazione...
> 
> ...


intendo che di casa non mi caccerebbe,ma la cosa peggiore sarebbe per me il dispiacere che proverebbe,quello mi interessa,non le cose terrene.


----------



## Sterminator (13 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> intendo che di casa non mi caccerebbe,*ma la cosa peggiore sarebbe per me il dispiacere che proverebbe,quello mi interessa*,non le cose terrene.


???

stai coglionando per caso?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Niko74 (13 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *intendo che di casa non mi caccerebbe*,ma la cosa peggiore sarebbe per me il dispiacere che proverebbe,quello mi interessa,non le cose terrene.


Ah beh...quello è il meno, ti assicuro che vivere assieme con quel clima di tensione che si viene a creare non è facile....è possibilissimo ma non facile.
Il dispiacere non lo puoi manco immaginare 
Ripeto, se devi continuare...non ti far scoprire....è molto meglio...


----------



## lothar57 (13 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ah beh...quello è il meno, ti assicuro che vivere assieme con quel clima di tensione che si viene a creare non è facile....è possibilissimo ma non facile.
> Il dispiacere non lo puoi manco immaginare
> Ripeto, se devi continuare...non ti far scoprire....è molto meglio...


 
Infatti Niko quello di Stermi e'un paradosso....figurati se sono cosi'idiota da farglielo sapere....
negherei l'evidenza,,,sai tipo quella che presa in flagrante mentre scopa con l'amante dice'''sono io che sono incazzata,ci amiamo cosi'tanto,e tu credi a quello che vedono i tuoi occhi e non a me??''

No non l'immagino,e sinceramente Niko mi spiace tu l'abbia passato,  sei un'uomo sensibile,l'esatto mio contrario,quindi ti avra'enormemente provato..a proposito...in stallo ancora??


----------



## lothar57 (13 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ???
> 
> stai coglionando per caso?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 
amico sappi che io mi vanto di essere sincero e diretto,sempre


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2011)

*Lothar*

Per esperienza professionale.....asserire che:tanto mia moglie non mi beccherà mai.....non mi sembra troppo appropriato....ne ho sentiti tanti dire così....!Lothar fidati prima o poi nà cazzata la si combina sempre....se poi chi ci sta accanto non vuol vedere è altro discorso....!!


----------



## Sterminator (13 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amico sappi che io mi vanto di essere sincero e diretto,sempre


Certo, ma sempre in forma rigorosamente anonima pero'...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amico sappi che io mi vanto di essere sincero e diretto,*sempre*


 quasi:mrgreen:


----------



## lemon (13 Maggio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per esperienza professionale.....asserire che:tanto mia moglie non mi beccherà mai.....non mi sembra troppo appropriato....ne ho sentiti tanti dire così....!Lothar fidati prima o poi nà cazzata la si combina sempre...*.se poi chi ci sta accanto non vuol vedere è altro discorso...*.!!


io leggendo mi sono convinta proprio di questo


----------



## Sterminator (13 Maggio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per esperienza professionale.....asserire che:tanto mia moglie non mi beccherà mai.....non mi sembra troppo appropriato....ne ho sentiti tanti dire così....!Lothar fidati prima o poi nà cazzata la si combina sempre....se poi chi ci sta accanto non vuol vedere è altro discorso....!!


Un bel giorno in Ufficio...

Drinn....Drinn...

Mugliera:Ciao Lo' te lasso n'attimino Carmeluzza (erede) perche' devo fa' na' commissione urgentissima....

Lothar: ehmmm ma come ...

Carmeluzza: Papi dove trovo i fogli per disegnare?..in questo cassetto?...Oh che bello mammina il cellulare che mi piace tanto....con la funzione xyz e pure x-y...

Mugliera: e questo da dove salta fuori?

Lothar: ehmm ti posso spiegare non e' come credi...AIUTO! ME VOLE MENA'...ANZI NO, ME STA A MENA'!!!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma che guardie e ladri.....*io sto attento non mi becchera'mai*,tengo un cell in un cassetto dell'ufficio,dal lunedi al venerdi,acceso,nel fine settimana rimane li'.


 
Finchè c'è vita c'è speranza  :unhappy:


----------



## Amoremio (13 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Finchè c'è vita c'è speranza :unhappy:


anche perchè poi racconta che il cell segreto se lo porta in gita con la moglie nascosto nella ruota di scorta


----------



## lothar57 (13 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> anche perchè poi racconta che il cell segreto se lo porta in gita con la moglie nascosto nella ruota di scorta


infatti e'stata un'imperdonabile leggerezza,che non si ripetera'mai piu',stasera lo blindo,nell'ultimo cassetto della mia scrivania,e li'stara'fino a lunedi'...


----------



## lothar57 (13 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Un bel giorno in Ufficio...
> 
> Drinn....Drinn...
> 
> ...


 
ahahahhahahha per fortuna i miei figli sono ormai uomini e non fanno giochetti...mia moglie non si e'mai azzardata a ficcanasare qua',e non se lo sogna neanche..


----------



## Niko74 (13 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahhahahha per fortuna i miei figli sono ormai uomini e non fanno giochetti...mia moglie non si e'mai azzardata a ficcanasare qua',e non se lo sogna neanche..


Manco io me lo sono mai sognato.....fino a che ho avuto forti sospetti....allora ho ficcanasato e avuto conferma


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahhahahha per fortuna *i miei figli sono ormai uomini e non fanno giochetti*...mia moglie non si e'mai azzardata a ficcanasare qua',e non se lo sogna neanche..


Più o meno come il papà...


----------



## erab (13 Maggio 2011)

Scusami se mi impiccio ma di questa sera tu che impressione 
hai, che esca veramente con le amiche o "con le amiche"?

E soprattutto, come ti fa stare questa cosa?


----------



## lothar57 (13 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Più o meno come il papà...


 
:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Niko74 (13 Maggio 2011)

erab ha detto:


> Scusami se mi impiccio ma di questa sera tu che impressione
> hai, che esca veramente con le amiche o "con le amiche"?
> 
> E soprattutto, come ti fa stare questa cosa?


Ovvio che la certezza non ce l'ho...però te lo sapro dire domani dopo che l'avrò guardata in faccia.

Non so se sia un bene o un male ma...riesco a non pensarci troppo....quando ci penso provo rabbia ma appunto va a momenti....che casino :incazzato:


----------



## lemon (13 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ovvio che la certezza non ce l'ho...però te lo sapro dire domani dopo che l'avrò guardata in faccia.
> 
> Non so se sia un bene o un male ma...riesco a non pensarci troppo....quando ci penso provo rabbia ma appunto va a momenti....che casino :incazzato:


Io non ce la farei MAI. Ma cosa pensi di fare qualora, guardandola in faccia, vedessi quello che non avresti voluto vedere?


----------



## Niko74 (13 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Io non ce la farei MAI. Ma cosa pensi di fare qualora, guardandola in faccia, vedessi quello che non avresti voluto vedere?


Va beh...mica posso impedirle di uscire per paura che vada a cornificarmi....tanto se lo vuole fare il modo lo trova comunque.

Quello che non avrei voluto vedere lo ho già visto 2 mesi fa purtroppo...

Stasera però se vuole fare la furba si è organizzata...quando è uscita dal lavoro ha chiamato per salutare il bambino e in sottofondo sentivo la voce della sua amica....che si stia facendo furba?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Va beh...mica posso impedirle di uscire per paura che vada a cornificarmi....tanto se lo vuole fare il modo lo trova comunque.
> 
> Quello che non avrei voluto vedere lo ho già visto 2 mesi fa purtroppo...
> 
> Stasera però se vuole fare la furba si è organizzata...quando è uscita dal lavoro ha chiamato per salutare il bambino e in sottofondo sentivo la voce della sua amica....che si stia facendo furba?


C'è qualcosa che non va...
Se la metti così...stai sbagliando tutto...
Ma tento di comprendere quanta rabbia hai dentro...


----------



## Daniele (13 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> C'è qualcosa che non va...
> Se la metti così...stai sbagliando tutto...
> Ma tento di comprendere quanta rabbia hai dentro...


Secondo me questa sua totale sfiducia è più che guadagnata per la moglie, scusa Conte, ma come si può dare un minimo di fiducia con chi ti tradisce? Ilk concetto di tradimento è l'opposto di quello di fiducia.


----------



## Niko74 (13 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> C'è qualcosa che non va...
> Se la metti così...stai sbagliando tutto...
> Ma tento di comprendere quanta rabbia hai dentro...


Cioè? Cosa non va?
Io non ho detto che stasera vada a cornificarmi, ma il dubbio ce l'ho...daltronde l'ultima volta che è uscita....lo ha fatto veramente :rotfl:

Per non "sbagliare tutto" (come dici tu) cosa dovrei fare? Fregarmene? Probabilmente starei meglio ma per ora non mi riesce....sono ancora un cornuto inesperto...scusami


----------



## Niko74 (13 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Secondo me questa sua totale sfiducia è più che guadagnata per la moglie, scusa Conte, ma come si può dare un minimo di fiducia con chi ti tradisce? Ilk concetto di tradimento è l'opposto di quello di fiducia.


Esatto...se parliamo di fiducia al momento questa non esiste proprio


----------



## Daniele (13 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Cioè? Cosa non va?
> Io non ho detto che stasera vada a cornificarmi, ma il dubbio ce l'ho...daltronde l'ultima volta che è uscita....lo ha fatto veramente :rotfl:
> 
> Per non "sbagliare tutto" (come dici tu) cosa dovrei fare? Fregarmene? Probabilmente starei meglio ma per ora non mi riesce....sono ancora un cornuto inesperto...scusami


Allora, la prossima volta devi portare tu la vaselina per farti violentare senza soffire no??? Ma come, non è così evidente??? La colpa del tuo male sei solo tu, lei ha solo fatto una marachella, sei ovviamente tu che sbagli dando troppo peso alla cosa.
Comunque il primo tradimento mi fi detto dal mio migliore amico che indagando ha scoperto varie cose, ed io si vede che non fui uomo intelligente, perchè in luogo pubblico per evitare che la mia ex alzasse la voce la misi davanti alle accuse, poveretta.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Cioè? Cosa non va?
> Io non ho detto che stasera vada a cornificarmi, ma il dubbio ce l'ho...daltronde l'ultima volta che è uscita....lo ha fatto veramente :rotfl:
> 
> Per non "sbagliare tutto" (come dici tu) cosa dovrei fare? Fregarmene? Probabilmente starei meglio ma per ora non mi riesce....sono ancora un cornuto inesperto...scusami


Insomma basta.
Siamo pratici.
Analizzata la situazione X.
Cosa speri di ricavarci?
Cosa speri di ottenerci?
Dato oggettivo: tua moglie è fuori per i fatti suoi e tu sei a casa per i fatti tuoi.
Non farti i film in testa.
Cosa c'entra la fiducia non lo so.
Cosa fai quando torna?
Il terzo grado?
Domande a trabocchetto?

Non capisco che cosa vuoi ottenere da sta situazione.
Vuoi indietro tua moglie?
Ma quale?
QUella che hai sposato?
Quella di tre mesi fa?
Quella che hai conosciuto?


----------



## erab (13 Maggio 2011)

MINCHIA!!!

son due mesi che alloggia all' inferno, stà passando una serata che 
è un tormento e pure le prende qua nel forum......

l' empatia è morta!!!!!

Non pensarci niko, guardati saw in tv senza prendere spunto, mi 
raccomando  e quando torna capirai cosa è successo.

PS: se lo rivedesse, anche se sembra assurdo dirlo, potrebbe essere
un bene, sarebbe comunque un modo per smuovere la situazione


----------



## Niko74 (13 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Insomma basta.
> Siamo pratici.
> Analizzata la situazione X.
> Cosa speri di ricavarci?
> ...


E' evidente che non ci capiamo io e te 
Come è evidente che per te non è importante la fiducia per il partner (se no non potresti agire come agisci).
Comunque io non farò nessun terzo grado a nessuno....ne mi sto facendo i film in testa...
L'unica cosa che vorrei che tu capissi è che PER ME la fedeltà è una cosa importante... se mia moglie non è in grado o non vuole esserlo io non voglio stare con lei...semplice.


----------



## oceansize (14 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> E' evidente che non ci capiamo io e te
> Come è evidente che per te non è importante la fiducia per il partner (se no non potresti agire come agisci).
> Comunque io non farò nessun terzo grado a nessuno....ne mi sto facendo i film in testa...
> L'unica cosa che vorrei che tu capissi è che PER ME la *fedeltà* è una cosa importante... se mia moglie non è in grado o non vuole esserlo io non voglio stare con lei...semplice.


ma basterebbe un minimo di rispetto e un grammo di palle, poi oh la vita è una e ognuno è libero di andare per la propria strada, ma almeno imbocchiamola sta strada.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> E' evidente che non ci capiamo io e te
> Come è evidente che per te non è importante la fiducia per il partner (se no non potresti agire come agisci).
> Comunque io non farò nessun terzo grado a nessuno....ne mi sto facendo i film in testa...
> L'unica cosa che vorrei che tu capissi è che PER ME la fedeltà è una cosa importante... se mia moglie non è in grado o non vuole esserlo io non voglio stare con lei...semplice.


Ok...questo si è capito...
E se non vuoi stare con lei...
Cosa farai?

Senti il tema della fiducia è ampio.
A me sono bastate due o tre delusioni da giovane.
Ma ti racconto una storia, accaduta stamattina, dove un signore mi stringe la mano e mi dice: " Avevi ragione tu!".
La storia: Un ragazzo vuole andare a convivere con la sua raga. Il padre indignato, non sia mai, sbagli, la devi sposare.
Lui fa a suo padre: non me la sento, non mi fido.
E io: Guarda che tuo figlio è saggio.
Vanno a convivere.
Lei non lo ha tradito, lui si è solo accorto che lei lo prende per il culo, perchè non ha voglia di lavorare, e vorrebbe farsi mantenere da lui.
Lui? La manda a cagare.
Io faccio al padre: visto? Pensa se adesso erano sposati...lui doveva andarsene...e per giunta anche mantenerla. Date le leggi eh?
Ma a parole lei era bravissima eh? La migliore donna del mondo.
Il padre mi ha detto...avevi ragione tu conte, e hai saputo dare consigli saggi a mio figlio.
Poi prendo sto figlio e gli dico.
Senti hai una laurea che ti sei sudato, hai 29 anni, comperati una casa e inizia a pagartela da solo. E non fidarti mai totalmente, non si sa mai.

Morale Nick?
Anche per me la FIDUCIA è una cosa importante...ma nutro seri dubbi sulla capacità dell'essere umano a non abusarne. Del resto siamo in tempi dove neanche la carta scritta vale, dove un tempo la parola data era legge.
Se dietro alle parole non ci sono i fatti, non è che i fatti non ci sono stati perchè uno non ha saputo fidarsi abbastanza eh? O dobbiamo intendere la fiducia come un assegno dato a vuoto...fidati papi, che studio la geografia, fidati di me...si, si...io dentro di me, so che a sera...lei non saprà nulla di geografia...ma fidati di me.

Anche per me la FEDELTA' è una cosa importante.
Ma da quando ho visto che per molti è un peso, per altri una limitazione, per altri ancora un ostacolo...o la fedeltà è strumento, è una cosa strumentale a, oppure nutro serissimi dubbi sulla capacità di un essere umano, a mantenersi fedele per una vita intera.

Una donna non andrà mai a letto con un altro che non sia io...solo perchè è sposata a me?
Troppo rischioso credere ad una roba del genere eh?

Del resto piaccia o non piaccia...vedi come è andata a finire?


----------



## erab (14 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Una donna non andrà mai a letto con un altro che non sia io...solo perchè è
> sposata a me?


no, personalmente mi aspetto che non vada a letto con qualc'un altro perché
è in grado di capire il dolore che mi provocherebbe.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Secondo me questa sua totale sfiducia è più che guadagnata per la moglie, scusa Conte, ma come si può dare un minimo di fiducia con chi ti tradisce? Ilk concetto di tradimento è l'opposto di quello di fiducia.


Daniele, ascoltami.
Tu mi dici fidati di me, vedrai non ti deluderò.
Ti rispondo: Daniele guarda, è meglio che tu non dica questo.
Perchè io distruggo chi mi delude.
Ti dico Daniele, tu sai che io non mi fido totalmente di nessuno, così se mi deludi, ti dirò: visto che tu non eri degno della mia totale fiducia?
Dato che la mia fiducia è parziale, posso tranquillamente dirti, ma si dai siamo umani, capita di sbagliare no?
Pensa a quelle persone che magari ce l'hanno messa tutta per non tradire la fiducia, ma poi gli eventi hanno prevalso su di loro.
Guarda come ti sei ridotto a pensarla in un certo modo.

Le donne?
Sono fatte di carne pure loro eh?
Anche la più sicura di sè non è espugnabile.
Magari incontra quello che la fa sognare e ci casca come una pera cotta eh?
Se una mi giura fedeltà...a me vien solo da ridere...e mi vien da dirle...
Donna tu non sai quello che dici.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Maggio 2011)

erab ha detto:


> no, personalmente mi aspetto che non vada a letto con qualc'un altro perché
> è in grado di capire il dolore che mi provocherebbe.


Nessuno è in grado di capire questo.
Nessuno ragiona così.
O per lo meno io non conosco nessun essere umano che ragioni così.
Io mi aspetto che venire a letto con me la renda così felice ed appagata, da non sentire il bisogno di cercare altrove.
Io mi aspetto che se viene corteggiata dica...ehi mi piacerebbe da morire...ma sono sazia di lui.
Mi aspetto che lei vada a letto con qualcun'altro e che si dica tutto qui? ma che cagata, preferisco il mio lui, a ste cazzate qua, di cui pensavo di aver bisogno.

Io quando mi sono trovato in certe situazioni...ho solo sentito dentro di me...il dolore per i rifiuti subiti...e quindi mi sono detto...piatto ricco mi ci ficco.


----------



## erab (14 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nessuno è in grado di capire questo.
> Nessuno ragiona così.




ma... veramente..... la capacità di immedesimarsi nel prossimo dovrebbe
essere una delle distinzioni fra l' essere umano e animale e 
se proprio devo passare la mia vita con un animale allora scelgo un cane
.... almeno scodinzola :rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (14 Maggio 2011)

erab ha detto:


> ma... veramente..... la capacità di immedesimarsi nel prossimo dovrebbe
> essere una delle distinzioni fra l' essere umano e animale e
> se proprio devo passare la mia vita con un animale allora scelgo un cane
> .... almeno scodinzola :rotfl:


Questo non lo capisce il conte! Se lui conosce solo puttane e zoccole per lui le donne sono tutte puttane e zoccole che ragionano solo come lui scrive. Ovvio, non è colpa sua, ma permane il fatto che lui vive in una situazione degradata al massimo grado se la pensa in quel modo.
Il cane è molto ma molto meglio di un uomo che non ha in minimo di compresione del prossimo, forse per questo che penso che un cane sia meglio di un traditore a prescindere.


----------



## Illuso (14 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...questo si è capito...
> E se non vuoi stare con lei...
> Cosa farai?
> 
> ...


Ma questo modo di ragionare è l'apoteosi del cinismo, vivere così è anche peggio dell'essere traditi, uno magari può vivere nella speranza che alla persona a cui ha dato in mano il suo cuore non glielo stritolerà, invece da come la vedi tu il tuo cuore è chiuso in una cassaforte, non metti in gioco niente e non rischi nulla, sarà per quello che sostieni, di non sapere cosa significhi Amare ed essere Amati.


----------



## Sterminator (14 Maggio 2011)

Illuso ha detto:


> Ma questo modo di ragionare è l'apoteosi del cinismo, vivere così è anche peggio dell'essere traditi, uno magari può vivere nella speranza che alla persona a cui ha dato in mano il suo cuore non glielo stritolerà, invece da come la vedi tu il tuo cuore è chiuso in una cassaforte, non metti in gioco niente e non rischi nulla, sarà per quello che sostieni, di non sapere cosa significhi Amare ed essere Amati.


Ma e' conseguente a tutta la sua storia...

i disastri risalgono all'infanzia...e mo' per lui il deboscio e' la normalita'...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Maggio 2011)

erab ha detto:


> ma... veramente..... la capacità di immedesimarsi nel prossimo dovrebbe
> essere una delle distinzioni fra l' essere umano e animale e
> se proprio devo passare la mia vita con un animale allora scelgo un cane
> .... almeno scodinzola :rotfl:


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH...
Sai una cosa?
TUtte le volte che ho avvertito che una persona si stava immedesimando in me...ho capito solo di quanto diverso sono da come appaio...
Immedesimarsi nel prossimo è l'atto di più alta superbia che io conosca...AHAHAHAHAHAAHAH...ma se ti fa piacere...è come tu dici...
So cosa provi...
Ma fammi un piacere...
Ognuno sente il suo e amen.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Questo non lo capisce il conte! Se lui conosce solo puttane e zoccole per lui le donne sono tutte puttane e zoccole che ragionano solo come lui scrive. Ovvio, non è colpa sua, ma permane il fatto che lui vive in una situazione degradata al massimo grado se la pensa in quel modo.
> Il cane è molto ma molto meglio di un uomo che non ha in minimo di compresione del prossimo, forse per questo che penso che un cane sia meglio di un traditore a prescindere.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA...
Sarà come tu dici...
Ma a me appaiono tutte donne fantastiche...e quindi sto bene con loro.
Mi immedesimo in loro e siamo felici...
Ma non so come si mette per te se ti trovano...
AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH...
Dato che ti leggono...
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Situazione degradata al massimo grado...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Maggio 2011)

Illuso ha detto:


> Ma questo modo di ragionare è l'apoteosi del cinismo, vivere così è anche peggio dell'essere traditi, uno magari può vivere nella speranza che alla persona a cui ha dato in mano il suo cuore non glielo stritolerà, invece da come la vedi tu il tuo cuore è chiuso in una cassaforte, non metti in gioco niente e non rischi nulla, sarà per quello che sostieni, di non sapere cosa significhi Amare ed essere Amati.


A te come è andata?
Chiusi il mio cuore in una cassaforte per proteggerlo no?
Perchè non venisse stritolato.
Ora è lì.
Ma l'ho messo in una teca.
Non avrei mai immaginato che finchè lo tenevo chiuso, dall'altra parte c'era una donna che ragionava così: costruisco una teca dove il mio uomo un giorno lo metterà. Questa teca sarà così bella e rassicurante che lui non avrà timore a metterlo lì e anzi ne sarà felice.

Per l'amore del cielo...ho vissuto gli ultimi tre anni nella speranza...fammi una carità...no, no, no...mai più.

Dammi una buona ragione, una sola, per cui io dovrei correre il rischio di venir massacrato da una delusione. Ma non esiste proprio eh?

So cosa significa amare per me...
Sull'essere amati...è tutto molto nuovo.

Ti dirò solo una cosa...
Ho capito perchè io non mi sentivo amato.
Tutto lì.

Ma a te come è andata?


----------



## erab (14 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH...
> Sai una cosa?
> TUtte le volte che ho avvertito che una persona si stava immedesimando in me...ho capito solo di quanto diverso sono da come appaio...
> Immedesimarsi nel prossimo è l'atto di più alta superbia che io conosca...AHAHAHAHAHAAHAH...ma se ti fa piacere...è come tu dici...
> ...


non ci siamo capiti, non si parla di comprendere completamente chi ci stà
davanti, cosa impossibile visto che non riusciamo a capire nemmeno
noi stessi, si tratta di percepire, immaginare cosa possa provare una persona,
diversa da noi e dare a questo un peso.

Banalmente, comprendere che una cosa, che a te non farebbe ne caldo ne
freddo, è in realtà qualcosa di insopportabile per l' altro ed evitare di farlo, non
per rispetto o educazione ma perchè si percepisce e si fa nostro il dolore altrui.


----------



## Amoremio (16 Maggio 2011)

erab ha detto:


> ma... veramente..... la capacità di immedesimarsi nel prossimo dovrebbe
> essere una delle distinzioni fra l' essere umano e animale e
> se proprio devo passare la mia vita con un animale allora scelgo un cane
> .... almeno scodinzola :rotfl:


quoto


----------



## Diletta (17 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nessuno è in grado di capire questo.
> Nessuno ragiona così.
> O per lo meno io non conosco nessun essere umano che ragioni così.
> Io mi aspetto che venire a letto con me la renda così felice ed appagata, da non sentire il bisogno di cercare altrove.
> ...



Conte, Erab fa leva sui potenziali sensi di colpa che avrebbe la moglie in caso di suo tradimento, ma anche per me non è giusto il ragionamento.
Non si può forzare nessuno col ricatto affettivo, men che meno la persona con cui si divide la vita.

Anch'io mi aspetto la sazietà di lui per me, l'appagamento totale da non fargli sentire nessun altro bisogno esterno.
Ecco perchè sono più incline a comprendere una marachella in contesto di matrimonio (periodi di stanca, minestra riscaldata, ma non per me...)
La cosa che non riesco ancora ad accettare fino in fondo è il desiderio smodato di certe cose in gioventù, dove tutti noi siamo al meglio.
E ho detto "smodato" non a caso, perchè anche qui ci si può sempre fermare prima dell'esagerazione.
Ora tu mi dirai: chi lo stabilisce il parametro dell'esagerazione? Il protagonista o chi vede le cose dal di fuori?


----------



## Daniele (17 Maggio 2011)

Macchè senso di colpa, semplicemente una persona che sbaglia e vede l'altra soffrire se dice di amarla non soffre per quello che ha fatto? Se non ci soffre è in dubbio il suo amore, visto che si può soffrire anche per persone marginali a noi.


----------



## Sterminator (17 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Conte, Erab fa leva sui potenziali sensi di colpa che avrebbe la moglie in caso di suo tradimento, ma anche per me non è giusto il ragionamento.
> Non si può forzare nessuno col ricatto affettivo, men che meno la persona con cui si divide la vita.
> 
> *Anch'io mi aspetto la sazietà di lui per me, l'appagamento totale da non fargli sentire nessun altro bisogno esterno.*
> ...


Per me non e' la sazieta' della moglie il miglior antidoto anticorna, ma la sazieta' che deriva dalle diverse esperienze oltre la moglie fatte e che chiaramente fatte prima le' mej'...:mrgreen:


----------



## erab (17 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Macchè senso di colpa, semplicemente una persona che sbaglia e vede l'altra soffrire se dice di amarla non soffre per quello che ha fatto? Se non ci soffre è in dubbio il suo amore, visto che si può soffrire anche per persone marginali a noi.


è quello che intendevo.
:up:


----------



## Diletta (17 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Per me non e' la sazieta' della moglie il miglior antidoto anticorna, ma la sazieta' che deriva dalle diverse esperienze oltre la moglie fatte e che chiaramente fatte prima le' mej'...:mrgreen:



Finalmente Stermì, hai fatto centro!!
Hai finalmente capito il nocciolo della questione.  E' quello che si sta dicendo ormai da tempo immemorabile (vedi Tradito etc.)
Ed è quello che continua a ripetermi mio marito, solo che se lo dice lui non va bene, bisogna dargli contro, vero?
Il miglior antidoto per un matrimonio potenzialmente anticorna è proprio quello che hai detto tu. 
Più si sono fatte esperienze, più il matrimonio ne risulta "protetto".
La fregatura è tutta mia, perchè io....ci siamo capiti.


----------



## Daniele (17 Maggio 2011)

Diletta, semplicemente tu adesso hai diritto di un bonus scopata incredibile, anche se non volessi usarlo tuo marito sarebbe costretto a concederti quella libertà che lui si è preso, pari diritti, no?


----------



## Sterminator (17 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Finalmente Stermì, hai fatto centro!!
> Hai finalmente capito il nocciolo della questione.  E' quello che si sta dicendo ormai da tempo immemorabile (vedi Tradito etc.)
> Ed è quello che continua a ripetermi mio marito, solo che se lo dice lui non va bene, bisogna dargli contro, vero?
> Il miglior antidoto per un matrimonio potenzialmente anticorna è proprio quello che hai detto tu.
> ...


Va che non dico affatto cio' che tu sogni di sentirti dire...

non e' nessuna attenuante/scusante......non e' tollerabile, senza se e senza ma...


----------



## Diletta (17 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Va che non dico affatto cio' che tu sogni di sentirti dire...
> 
> non e' nessuna attenuante/scusante......non e' tollerabile senza se e senza ma...



Ma allora sei un dissociato pure tu?
Rileggi attentamente ciò che hai scritto non più tardi di 10 minuti fa, e poi dimmi se non è lo stesso mio concetto.
Se no, mi prendi proprio per i fondelli e la cosa potrebbe farmi anche un pochino incazzare!!!!!


----------



## Diletta (17 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Va che non dico affatto cio' che tu sogni di sentirti dire...
> 
> non e' nessuna attenuante/scusante......non e' tollerabile, senza se e senza ma...



...scusa, dimenticavo...
Allora non ci sono attenuanti/scusanti neanche per te.
Ti ho scoperto !


----------



## Diletta (17 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Diletta, semplicemente tu adesso hai diritto di un bonus scopata incredibile, anche se non volessi usarlo tuo marito sarebbe costretto a concederti quella libertà che lui si è preso, pari diritti, no?



...infatti, in linea teorica non fa una grinza


----------



## Sterminator (17 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...scusa, dimenticavo...
> Allora non ci sono attenuanti/scusanti neanche per te.
> Ti ho scoperto !


E secondo te se io considerassi di utilizzare le attenuanti, in 55anni le occasioni per trombare non le avrei colte al volo?...:mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (17 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Diletta, semplicemente tu adesso hai diritto di un bonus scopata incredibile, anche se non volessi usarlo tuo marito sarebbe costretto a concederti quella *libertà* che lui si è preso, *pari diritti*, no?



Daniele ma che cazzo dici/scrivi ?:sorpreso:


----------



## Amoremio (17 Maggio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Daniele ma che cazzo dici/scrivi ?:sorpreso:


ehi!
qual buon vento


----------



## Daniele (17 Maggio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Daniele ma che cazzo dici/scrivi ?:sorpreso:


Semplicemente, per suo marito non c'era nulla di male? Va benissimo, però deve concedere il diritto di libertà anche a Diletta, averlo non significa usufruirne, semplice parità di diritti di cui lui ha usufruito accampando scuse che a mio parere sono davvero risibili.
Marì, non dico di traditre, ma di far sapere che adesso lei può farlo (anche se non lo farà) e lui dovrà stare zitto zitto.


----------



## Mari' (17 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ehi!
> qual buon vento


:updue: eh?


----------



## Amoremio (17 Maggio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> :updue: eh?


qui tutto al solito
a me va a gonfie vele e così spero di te :up:


----------



## Mari' (17 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Semplicemente, per suo marito non c'era nulla di male? Va benissimo, però deve concedere il diritto di libertà anche a Diletta, averlo non significa usufruirne, semplice parità di diritti di cui lui ha usufruito accampando scuse che a mio parere sono davvero risibili.
> Marì, non dico di traditre, ma di far sapere che adesso lei può farlo (anche se non lo farà) e lui dovrà stare zitto zitto.



La questione e' sbagliata come mostri/descrivi tu, tradire non e' un diritto e, esercitare le pari opportunita' nel tradire sono delle cazzate che costano tanto dolore per entrambi.

Io non ho mai tradito per principio, per il troppo rispetto che ho di me stessa ... ma scherziamo???


----------



## Mari' (17 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> qui tutto al solito
> a me va a gonfie vele e così spero di te :up:


... ho notato   :up:


----------



## Daniele (17 Maggio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> La questione e' sbagliata come mostri/descrivi tu, tradire non e' un diritto e, esercitare le pari opportunita' nel tradire sono delle cazzate che costano tanto dolore per entrambi.
> 
> Io non ho mai tradito per principio, per il troppo rispetto che ho di me stessa ... ma scherziamo???


Ma è il marito che ha definito la cosa come normale e quindi definendola in questo modo ha reso una cosa alquanto detestabile alla pari di un diritto che lei ai suoi occhi deve avere.


----------



## Sterminator (17 Maggio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ho notato   :up:


Ha cambiato anche pettinatura...

mo' sta molto meglio...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (17 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ha cambiato anche pettinatura...
> 
> mo' sta molto meglio...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:




webcam abusiva, eh?


----------



## Mari' (17 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma è *il marito* che ha definito la cosa come normale e quindi definendola in questo modo ha reso una cosa alquanto detestabile alla pari di un diritto che lei ai suoi occhi deve avere.


... andrebbe preso a :calcio:, ma indossando gli anfibi tipo questi:


----------



## Sterminator (17 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> webcam abusiva, eh?


No, mi' cugggina...

e' la sciampista...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (17 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ha cambiato anche pettinatura...
> 
> mo' sta molto meglio...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Rassicura eh?    :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (18 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Semplicemente, per suo marito non c'era nulla di male? Va benissimo, però deve concedere il diritto di libertà anche a Diletta, averlo non significa usufruirne, semplice parità di diritti di cui lui ha usufruito accampando scuse che a mio parere sono davvero risibili.
> Marì, non dico di traditre, ma di far sapere che adesso lei può farlo (anche se non lo farà) e lui dovrà stare zitto zitto.



Ma lui ha usufruito di questa libertà prima e dico ancora prima del matrimonio.
Non ha detto che non c'era nulla di male, solo che era una esigenza.
Quindi, anche se a caldo quando sento la rabbia che brucia in me, ti dico che in linea teorica il tuo ragionamento è ok, con il raziocinio la penso diversamente, perchè ora siamo sposati, e ti assicuro che è diverso, molto diverso.
Ma tu non puoi capire fino in fondo perchè non sei ancora maritato!


----------



## Diletta (18 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma è il marito che ha definito la cosa come normale e quindi definendola in questo modo ha reso una cosa alquanto detestabile alla pari di un diritto che lei ai suoi occhi deve avere.




...ma scusa, l'ho letto ora.
Ha definito "normale" nel contesto maschile il cedere a delle tentazioni e lo sfruttare delle occasioni giovanili.
Ed è così, bisogna solo avere il coraggio di ammettere questa semplice constatazione, che va appunto letta in un certo contesto perchè ciò che può essere valido in un periodo della vita non lo è più in un altro, e mio marito ne è profondamente convinto.
Per questo, ribadisco che nel matrimonio c'è il massimo impegno da parte di entrambi


----------



## contepinceton (18 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma lui ha usufruito di questa libertà prima e dico ancora prima del matrimonio.
> Non ha detto che non c'era nulla di male, solo che era una esigenza.
> Quindi, anche se a caldo quando sento la rabbia che brucia in me, ti dico che in linea teorica il tuo ragionamento è ok, con il raziocinio la penso diversamente, perchè ora siamo sposati, e ti assicuro che è diverso, molto diverso.
> Ma tu non puoi capire fino in fondo perchè non sei ancora maritato!


Ma lui è specialista di tutto no?:up::up::up:
Maddai Diletta...cazzo...
Cosa credi?
Anch'io pensavo da sposato sarà un idillio...faremo tutte le cose assieme...
Tempo sei mesi ero stufo marcio...e ora che fo mi sono detto?
La vera bega del matrimonio è che...
Ognuno vive a modo proprio eh?
Io la vedo durissima per una donna a convivere con un Daniele...durissima...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma scusa, l'ho letto ora.
> Ha definito "normale" nel contesto maschile il cedere a delle tentazioni e lo sfruttare delle occasioni giovanili.
> Ed è così, bisogna solo avere il coraggio di ammettere questa semplice constatazione, che va appunto letta in un certo contesto perchè ciò che può essere valido in un periodo della vita non lo è più in un altro, e mio marito ne è profondamente convinto.
> Per questo, ribadisco che nel matrimonio c'è il massimo impegno da parte di entrambi


Diletta...
Guarda...io da giovane ero molto kidiano...e ora sto diventando molto hirotiano...mantenendo un po' di sano Lotharenasimo...sposato allo spirito dell'amico di farfalla....
Ma sono state le donne a fare o la mia fortuna o la mia tragedia...
E mi dico...mi è andata alla grande...pensa se finivo sotto certe sgrinfie...di arpie malefiche...
Tanto finirò a malebolgie...ma chi se ne frega'
A me basta finirci assieme alla mia donna.


----------



## Daniele (18 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma scusa, l'ho letto ora.
> Ha definito "normale" nel contesto maschile il cedere a delle tentazioni e lo sfruttare delle occasioni giovanili.
> Ed è così, bisogna solo avere il coraggio di ammettere questa semplice constatazione, che va appunto letta in un certo contesto perchè ciò che può essere valido in un periodo della vita non lo è più in un altro, e mio marito ne è profondamente convinto.
> Per questo, ribadisco che nel matrimonio c'è il massimo impegno da parte di entrambi


Allora io da giovane avevo rispetto della ragazza con cui stavo se avessi avuto quelle esigenze scopaiole del tuo marito ci avrei pensato su molto se fossi capace di stare in un rapporto, molto probabilmente avrei lasciato la mia fidanzata per una onesta vita da single e magari in futuro sarei potuto anche rimettermi con lei e sposarmi, ma avrei agito in maiera giusta.
E' tradimento non quando c'è il matrimonio, ma è tradimento ogni qual volta c'è una relazione di esclusività. Lui voleva la vita da single senza pagare lo scotto di tale vita, voleva anche la vita da accoppiato senza però limitarsi. Io ti dico solo che quella che lui ha messo come esigenza normale di un maschio era una esigenza normale di tuo marito e non di un maschio normale, perchè un maschio tendenzialmente intelligente sa tenere a freno l'uccello.
E fidati non fece quelle scopate per farsi i km di rodaggio, ma se avesse trovato qualcosa di meglio ti avrebbe felicemente sfanculata e via con la prossima.


----------



## Diletta (18 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Allora io da giovane avevo rispetto della ragazza con cui stavo se avessi avuto quelle esigenze scopaiole del tuo marito ci avrei pensato su molto se fossi capace di stare in un rapporto, molto probabilmente avrei lasciato la mia fidanzata per una onesta vita da single e magari in futuro sarei potuto anche rimettermi con lei e sposarmi, ma avrei agito in maiera giusta.
> E' tradimento non quando c'è il matrimonio, ma è tradimento ogni qual volta c'è una relazione di esclusività. Lui voleva la vita da single senza pagare lo scotto di tale vita, voleva anche la vita da accoppiato senza però limitarsi. Io ti dico solo che quella che lui ha messo come esigenza normale di un maschio era una esigenza normale di tuo marito e non di un maschio normale, perchè un maschio tendenzialmente intelligente sa tenere a freno l'uccello.
> E fidati non fece quelle scopate per farsi i km di rodaggio, ma se avesse trovato qualcosa di meglio ti avrebbe felicemente sfanculata e via con la prossima.



Anch'io mi sarei senz'altro comportata così per come sono io di natura, quindi come non capirti?
Ma vedi, bisogna vedere le cose da tutte le angolazioni possibili e valutare caso per caso.
Se avesse fatto come dici mi avrebbe perso, ci saremmo persi per sempre e io mai avrei voluto questo.
Questo si chiama Amore.


----------



## elena (18 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Diletta...
> Guarda...io da giovane ero molto kidiano...e ora sto diventando molto *hirotiano*...mantenendo un po' di sano Lotharenasimo...sposato allo spirito dell'amico di farfalla....
> Ma sono state le donne a fare o la mia fortuna o la mia tragedia...
> E mi dico...mi è andata alla grande...pensa se finivo sotto certe sgrinfie...di arpie malefiche...
> ...


A proposito, ma Hirohito che fine ha fatto?


----------



## Daniele (18 Maggio 2011)

Certo, a fare la cosa giusta si può perdere molto di più che fare gli anellidi. Ma è solo una questione di egoismo, considera Diletta che magari tu avresti conosciuto un uomo che non reputava come normale quel comportamento e magari saresti stata anche più felice (senza togliere dal fatto che tu sia stata felice) senza questo peso addosso. Diletta, lui l'ha fatto per non perderti, ma allo stesso tempo per non perderti non doveva scopare con altre, ha voluto tutto ed ha usato l'inganno, cosa orribile visto che un inganno di 20 anni fa può benissimo far pensare ad un inganno prolungato.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> A proposito, ma Hirohito che fine ha fatto?


Mi pare che sia in giro a fare l'immondo assieme a Lothar...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Certo, a fare la cosa giusta si può perdere molto di più che fare gli anellidi. Ma è solo una questione di egoismo, considera Diletta che magari tu avresti conosciuto un uomo che non reputava come normale quel comportamento e magari saresti stata anche più felice (senza togliere dal fatto che tu sia stata felice) senza questo peso addosso. Diletta, lui l'ha fatto per non perderti, ma allo stesso tempo per non perderti non doveva scopare con altre, ha voluto tutto ed ha usato l'inganno, cosa orribile visto che un inganno di 20 anni fa può benissimo far pensare ad un inganno prolungato.


Certo che le donne le sfinisci eh?
Prima ti sei puntato con Sabina, poi con Farfalla, hai preso 4 randellate in testa dalla Matra, ora ce l'hai con il marito di Diletta, l'altro giorno impersonificavi il marito di Nausicaa...ma XD...calmati eh?

Chissà cosa prova Diletta a leggere accuratissime descrizioni di suo marito...e cosa pagherei perchè suo marito leggesse...secondo me si spancia dalle risate e dice a sua moglie...ma cucciola ti perdi in un bicchier d'acqua...


----------



## elena (19 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Allora io da giovane avevo rispetto della ragazza con cui stavo se avessi avuto quelle esigenze scopaiole del tuo marito ci avrei pensato su molto se fossi capace di stare in un rapporto, molto probabilmente avrei lasciato la mia fidanzata per una onesta vita da single e magari in futuro sarei potuto anche rimettermi con lei e sposarmi, ma avrei agito in maiera giusta.
> E' tradimento non quando c'è il matrimonio, ma è tradimento ogni qual volta c'è una relazione di esclusività. Lui voleva la vita da single senza pagare lo scotto di tale vita, voleva anche la vita da accoppiato senza però limitarsi. Io ti dico solo che quella che lui ha messo come esigenza normale di un maschio era una esigenza normale di tuo marito e non di un maschio normale, perchè un maschio tendenzialmente intelligente sa tenere a freno l'uccello.
> E fidati non fece quelle scopate per farsi i km di rodaggio, ma se avesse trovato qualcosa di meglio ti avrebbe felicemente sfanculata e via con la prossima.


Daniele, ma non capisci?
Lui voleva la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca...e le ha avute entrambe.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Daniele, ma non capisci?
> Lui voleva la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca...e le ha avute entrambe.



E lui schiatta per l'invidia...
Perchè oltrettutto la fa franca...
E ha da fare i conti con un'altra donna che non perdona.
E questa donna fotte tutti allo stesso modo.
Poveri ricchi, traditi e traditori.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1KUCKjW-nY


----------



## Diletta (19 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Daniele, ma non capisci?
> Lui voleva la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca...e le ha avute entrambe.



Il proverbio è adattissimo al caso....è così, non posso dire che non sia così! 

Ma allora?
Ormai tutto è caduto in prescrizione, non trovi?
E io devo "solo" accettare questo suo scomodo lato oscuro, che poi, chissà quanti ominidi ce l'avranno, solo che sono stati più fortunati a tener tutto quanto nascosto.
Per te sarebbe difficile un'accettazione del genere?
Così, tanto per saperlo...


----------



## Diletta (19 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Certo, a fare la cosa giusta si può perdere molto di più che fare gli anellidi. Ma è solo una questione di egoismo, considera Diletta che magari tu avresti conosciuto un uomo che non reputava come normale quel comportamento e magari saresti stata anche più felice (senza togliere dal fatto che tu sia stata felice) senza questo peso addosso. Diletta, lui l'ha fatto per non perderti, ma allo stesso tempo per non perderti non doveva scopare con altre, ha voluto tutto ed ha usato l'inganno, cosa orribile visto che un inganno di 20 anni fa può benissimo far pensare ad un inganno prolungato.




Io sono guidata da principi che sono parte di me, ma a volte li avverto come troppo ingombranti e mi chiedo se i miei comportamenti sarebbero differenti se non fossero condizionati così profondamente da questi, tanto da risultarmi spesso castranti. 
Forse un po' di sano egoismo non mi farebbe male.

Fare la cosa giusta moralmente è spesso rischiosa, sono d'accordo, infatti  ho perso e ho avuto non pochi svantaggi nella vita a comportarmi nel modo che mi suggeriva il mio senso morale. 
Se tornassi indietro rifarei le stesse cose perchè sono fatta così, quindi puoi ben immaginare il tormento che provo riguardo alla mia situazione. Non è facile perchè io sono diversa.

Riguardo al resto: nessuno sa la piega che avrebbe preso la vita in altre circostanze. 
La sfera di cristallo non la possiede nessuno...         

Lui ha voluto tutto...questo è chiaro.
La situazione è questa, la conosco, non temo ingerenze da giudizi negativi, e come vedi mi sembra di essere obiettiva nel ritenere fondate alcune tue considerazioni, senza esserne prevenuta.


----------



## Daniele (19 Maggio 2011)

Diletta, adesso però in ambito diverso anche tu puoi avere tutto. Ti faccio un esempio. A te il sesso con altri non interessa, ma se ti interessasse un qualche oggetto che costa pari al tuo stipendio di un anno...lui non potrebbe star li a sindaacare sul giusto o sbagliato delle tue voglie, lui ha avuto tutto, anche tu potrai avere tutto e lui dovrà adeguarsi. E' capace tuo marito di adeguarsi a scelte unilaterali???


----------



## Diletta (19 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Diletta, adesso però in ambito diverso anche tu puoi avere tutto. Ti faccio un esempio. A te il sesso con altri non interessa, ma se ti interessasse un qualche oggetto che costa pari al tuo stipendio di un anno...lui non potrebbe star li a sindaacare sul giusto o sbagliato delle tue voglie, lui ha avuto tutto, anche tu potrai avere tutto e lui dovrà adeguarsi. E' capace tuo marito di adeguarsi a scelte unilaterali???



Sì, se chiedessi la luna farebbe di tutto per accontentarmi. 
Lui è così


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Il proverbio è adattissimo al caso....è così, non posso dire che non sia così!
> 
> Ma allora?
> Ormai tutto è caduto in prescrizione, non trovi?
> ...


Senti...
Noi ominidi decidiamo sul campo. Ok?
Fidati tante volte ci diciamo...Dai ok, mi farebbe piacere farmi na ciuladina, ma ho cose ben più importanti da fare e non mi va de perdere tempo lì.
Diletta: ascoltami...
Mettiamo che lui sia un uomo che piace tanto alle donne eh?
Non sta a te fare in modo che le altre te lo invidino?

Diletta ficcati bene nella vagina questo concetto...
" Le ama tutte, ma ha sposato me!"...

Diletta, per quante cose possano capitare o capitarmi...la moglie resta la moglie...e ha una caratteristica unica: il suo utero ha contenuto mia figlia.
Carne della mia carne...

Invece di soffrire e spaccarti la testa...
Seducilo in continuazione...e vedrai che se lo fai sentire desiderato...le ipotetiche altre diventano un nulla ai suoi occhi...

Ma decidiamo sul campo...
Due fanti di spade in una settimana...


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, se chiedessi la luna farebbe di tutto per accontentarmi.
> Lui è così


SI.
Anch'io sono così...


----------



## Daniele (19 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, se chiedessi la luna farebbe di tutto per accontentarmi.
> Lui è così


Allora prova a testare la cosa, chiedi una cosa che vuoi e che mai ti sei permessa perchè hai anteposto il bene degli altri al tuo, chiediglielo e vedrai se arriva. Se lui fosse coerente non batterebbe ciglio, se invece è incoerente ti dirà qualcosa contro.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Allora prova a testare la cosa, chiedi una cosa che vuoi e che mai ti sei permessa perchè hai anteposto il bene degli altri al tuo, chiediglielo e vedrai se arriva. Se lui fosse coerente non batterebbe ciglio, se invece è incoerente ti dirà qualcosa contro.


Posso scommettere senza dubbio che la accontenterà senza battere ciglio e non perchè mosso ai sensi di colpa.


----------



## Daniele (19 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Posso scommettere senza dubbio che la accontenterà senza battere ciglio e non perchè mosso ai sensi di colpa.


Io non parlo di cose piccole farfalla!!! Parlo di cose che hanno costi prsonali o economici enormi. Cose che economicamente devi lavorare un anno come minimo per avere tutto il necessario. :mrgreen: Questo è il mio test personale per chi ha voluto tutto e reputa giusto il tutto, indica se la persona è disposta a delle grosse rinunce per l'egoismo dell'altro.


----------



## Amoremio (19 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, se chiedessi la luna farebbe di tutto per accontentarmi.
> Lui è così


e se tu chiedessi che non chatti con altre
e che eventualmente non ci trombi?


----------



## Daniele (19 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e se tu chiedessi che non chatti con altre
> e che eventualmente non ci trombi?


Per me direbbe di si e lo farebbe di nascosto  Scoperto ribadirebbe il concetto passato. 
Amoremio, io per avere una Ford Mustang sai che mi tocca fare??? Gaudagnare un sacco di soldi e comprarmela senza dire nulla alla fidanzata!!!! :incazzato:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Per me direbbe di si e lo farebbe di nascosto  Scoperto ribadirebbe il concetto passato.*
> Amoremio, io per avere una Ford Mustang sai che mi tocca fare??? Gaudagnare un sacco di soldi e comprarmela senza dire nulla alla fidanzata!!!! :incazzato:


quoto:up:


----------



## Amoremio (19 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> quoto:up:


al paese mio si chiama prendere per i fondelli 
non
darti la luna che mi hai chiesto


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> al paese mio si chiama prendere per i fondelli
> non
> darti la luna che mi hai chiesto


Anche al mio.
Infatti sono certa che davanti alla richiesta di un "regalo" lui  le darebbe la luna ma non rinuncerebbe a quello che è stato o che forse (per me sicuramente) ancora è.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> al paese mio si chiama prendere per i fondelli
> non
> darti la luna che mi hai chiesto



Magari, forse, Diletta arriverà a capire di non volere quella luna lì.
Magari deciderà davvero che la fedeltà è secondaria ad altre cose. Chi sa.

Per esempio io adesso apprezzerei infinitamente che il mio uomo mi fosse fedele, e io stessa non andrei a cercare a tutti i costi altre persone con cui sollazzarmi.
Ma se lo stesso uomo mi dicesse che gli devo giurare fedeltà eterna altrimenti ciccia, saprei che non è l'uomo per me.

In effetti... se mi chiedi la luna, ti dico che se te la portassi sarebbe un bel problema... se te la porto crolla la Terra... non me lo chiedere se non vuoi che vada tutto in malora.

Però ti posso comprare una stella, e darle il tuo nome.


----------



## Diletta (19 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io non parlo di cose piccole farfalla!!! Parlo di cose che hanno costi prsonali o economici enormi. Cose che economicamente devi lavorare un anno come minimo per avere tutto il necessario. :mrgreen: Questo è il mio test personale per chi ha voluto tutto e reputa giusto il tutto, indica se la persona è disposta a delle grosse rinunce per l'egoismo dell'altro.





Amoremio ha detto:


> e se tu chiedessi che non chatti con altre
> e che eventualmente non ci trombi?





Daniele ha detto:


> *Per me direbbe di si e lo farebbe di nascosto  Scoperto ribadirebbe il concetto passato. *
> Amoremio, io per avere una Ford Mustang sai che mi tocca fare??? Gaudagnare un sacco di soldi e comprarmela senza dire nulla alla fidanzata!!!! :incazzato:





Amoremio ha detto:


> *al paese mio si chiama prendere per i fondelli
> non
> darti la luna che mi hai chiesto *


*
*


			
				farfalla;142712[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]Anche al mio.
> Infatti sono certa che davanti alla richiesta di un "regalo" lui  le darebbe la luna ma non rinuncerebbe a quello che è stato o che forse (per me sicuramente) ancora è.


[/B]

...ma per caso avete ordito una congiura contro di me?
Che vi ho fatto di male?!
A parte tutto, provo a rispondere a tutti:  

1) si vede che non sei sposato: non sai minimamente cosa vuol dire far quadrare perfettamente i conti in famiglia, è una faticaccia non da poco!
Come posso chiedergli cose dal costo economico "enorme" (tue parole)?
Ma ti rendi conto dell'assurdità?
Io so che fa di tutto per accontentarmi. Punto e basta. 

2) Amore mio, stai scherzando anche tu?
Non credi che questa richiesta, implicita e non, sia stata la prima come base per la ricostruzione del nostro rapporto? Ma certo che lo credi.

3) Per tutto il resto evidenziato: un "no comment" grosso come una casa!


----------



## Diletta (19 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti...
> Noi ominidi decidiamo sul campo. Ok?
> Fidati tante volte ci diciamo...Dai ok, mi farebbe piacere farmi na ciuladina, ma ho cose ben più importanti da fare e non mi va de perdere tempo lì.
> Diletta: ascoltami...
> ...



Ma Conte, io mi posso anche impegnare in questo senso, anche perchè, obiettivamente, non mi vedo proprio un cesso.
Poi, però, mi torna in mente il profondo concetto Lothariano secondo cui:

"anche lo champagne,  se bevuto tutte le sere,  viene a noia".

Che ne pensi Conte?

Come risolviamo l'arcano?
Oltre tutto penso che sia vero...ahimè!


----------



## Sterminator (19 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma Conte, io mi posso anche impegnare in questo senso, anche perchè, obiettivamente, non mi vedo proprio un cesso.
> Poi, però, mi torna in mente il profondo concetto Lothariano secondo cui:
> 
> "anche lo champagne,  se bevuto tutte le sere,  viene a noia".
> ...


Una moglie che per ricostruire con il marito deve fare la zoccola o colmarlo di attenzioni come un pupetto oseno' l'uccello scappa dalla gabbia e' la controprva di aver sposato un emerito coglione...

deve stare con te principalmente con la testa....

(quella di sopra e non con quella di sotto)...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (19 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Una moglie che per ricostruire con il marito deve fare la zoccola o colmarlo di attenzioni come un pupetto oseno' l'uccello scappa dalla gabbia e' la controprva di aver sposato un emerito coglione...
> 
> deve stare con te principalmente con la testa....
> 
> ...




Come al solito tu esageri di spropositi !!
Che c'entra fare la zoccola? Una moglie deve comportarsi in un certo modo col proprio uomo e lui deve fare altrettanto, ma in modo diverso, entrambi gli atteggiamenti devono essere consoni al ruolo che compete loro.

Es.: una moglie dovrà sforzarsi di avere un modo di fare gentile, dolce, senza prevaricazioni o forti ingerenze, dovrà adoperarsi per rendere l'atmosfera soave, leggera per quanto è possibile.
Nell'intimità, poi, potrei essere volgare, ma non lo sarò, mi limiterò a dire che il talamo sarà teatro di fantasie ed erotismo. La moglie stimolerà l'egocentrismo del suo uomo facendolo apparire unico fra tutti.   

Il marito, dal canto suo, avrà molteplici altri compiti, doveri e atteggiamenti, che non starò ad elencare. 

Sì, bisogna colmarci di attenzioni, ma questo vale per entrambi.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Come al solito tu esageri di spropositi !!
> Che c'entra fare la zoccola? Una moglie deve comportarsi in un certo modo col proprio uomo e lui deve fare altrettanto, ma in modo diverso, entrambi gli atteggiamenti devono essere consoni al ruolo che compete loro.
> 
> Es.: una moglie dovrà sforzarsi di avere un modo di fare gentile, dolce, senza prevaricazioni o forti ingerenze, dovrà adoperarsi per rendere l'atmosfera soave, leggera per quanto è possibile.
> ...


Zoccola o non zoccola, criticavo il quasi obbligo di usare solo il sesso per far ritornare la pecorella smarrita all'ovile...

o un surplus di attenzioni....

ma na' roba normale che eviti di inquinare la genuinita' della consapevolezza nel voler rimanere, no?

avete bisogno degli effetti speciali?

:mrgreen::mrgreen: :mrgreen:

tanto i fuochi pirotecnici durano un cazzo e se ripiomba nella routine in un amen...ed a puttane tutti i buoni propositi...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (19 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Zoccola o non zoccola, criticavo il quasi obbligo di usare solo il sesso per far ritornare la pecorella smarrita all'ovile...
> 
> o un surplus di attenzioni....
> 
> ...




...Ebbene sì, ogni tanto ci vogliono anche gli effetti speciali !
Senza abusi però !  
:up::up::up:


----------



## Sterminator (19 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...Ebbene sì, ogni tanto ci vogliono anche gli effetti speciali !
> Senza abusi però !
> :up::up::up:


Allora ben vengano le trombatine extra che ci ricordano di riaccendere la miccia dei fuochi d'artificio invece di una sana chiacchierata sulle doglianze.....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> [/B]
> ...


Diletta è una congiura della traditina...vogliono a tutti i costi metterti contro tuo marito...e ridurti ad una maestra piangente...tieni duro XD...come una volta spingevano le mogli tradite a separarsi come punizione al marito...l'ho visto fare eh? Non funziona...tanti dopo la separazione continuano ancora a litigare per il resto dei giorni....e a farsi le ripicchette...

Diletta...ascoltami...la tua donna è Sole....fa come dice lei...!!!
E infatti non fa la maestra piangente...


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Come al solito tu esageri di spropositi !!
> Che c'entra fare la zoccola? Una moglie deve comportarsi in un certo modo col proprio uomo e lui deve fare altrettanto, ma in modo diverso, entrambi gli atteggiamenti devono essere consoni al ruolo che compete loro.
> 
> Es.: una moglie dovrà sforzarsi di avere un modo di fare gentile, dolce, senza prevaricazioni o forti ingerenze, dovrà adoperarsi per rendere l'atmosfera soave, leggera per quanto è possibile.
> ...


Maddai Diletta....ma non vedi che è solo un pallone gonfiato? Che ha l'io ipertrofico e ha bisogno dei peccatori per mostrare al mondo che santo come lui non c'è nessuno? Uno che pensa di essere il miglior partito per sua moglie...dai andiamo...
Osserva lui dice che un UOMO deve stare con la donna con la testa e non con l'uccello...
Ma come vedi non dice come me...ci può stare vicino con il cuore e i sentimenti...


----------



## lothar57 (19 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma Conte, io mi posso anche impegnare in questo senso, anche perchè, obiettivamente, non mi vedo proprio un cesso.
> Poi, però, mi torna in mente il profondo concetto Lothariano secondo cui:
> 
> "anche lo champagne, se bevuto tutte le sere, viene a noia".
> ...


 
verissimo amica mia,l'ultima con cui mi sono''visto''non allaccia neanche le scarpe a mia moglie....pero'


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma Conte, io mi posso anche impegnare in questo senso, anche perchè, obiettivamente, non mi vedo proprio un cesso.
> Poi, però, mi torna in mente il profondo concetto Lothariano secondo cui:
> 
> "anche lo champagne,  se bevuto tutte le sere,  viene a noia".
> ...


Verissimo cosa dice Lothar...verissimo.
Ma tu fai un errore madornale: tu sei la moglie ok?
Tu sei l'Everest...ok? 
Le eventuali amichette...sono solo collinette...ok?
Le donne tremano se si sentono il K2 e un brutto giorno (per loro) arriva l'Everest...

Diletta gioca...con tuo marito...per favore gioca...

Ma non permettere mai di farti condizionare da presenze femminili eh?
Diletta...tutte ste robe stan crescendo nella tua testa...e basta...
Lascialo libero di dirti tutto...e se lo lasci libero lo farà...


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> verissimo amica mia,l'ultima con cui mi sono''visto''non allaccia neanche le scarpe a mia moglie....pero'


Bravo! Leggimi sotto ho detto la stessa cosa!
In certi giochini o è na roba così di un momento...o non se ne parla...
Lothar...la moglie è la moglie...anche quando rompe il cazzo no?
Diciamocelo...come mai la moglie la sopportiamo quando rompe le balle...e se fosse qualsiasi altra donna a fare così la prenderemmo a calci in faccia? Eh?

Glielo spieghi tu o io...che se è la moglie a darci il due di picche soffriamo...e se invece è quella di una sera facciamo spallucce e chiamiamo subito un'altra?

Glielo spieghi tu come è diverso per noi che fare l'amore con noi sia la donna che bene o male amiamo, e come di una di una sera, non ce ne frega neppure come si chiami? Eh?


----------



## Sterminator (19 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Maddai Diletta....ma non vedi che è solo un pallone gonfiato? Che ha l'io ipertrofico e ha bisogno dei peccatori per mostrare al mondo che santo come lui non c'è nessuno? Uno che pensa di essere il miglior partito per sua moglie...dai andiamo...
> Osserva lui dice che un UOMO deve stare con la donna con la testa e non con l'uccello...
> Ma come vedi non dice come me...ci può stare vicino con il cuore e i sentimenti...


E tu hai bisogno di chi sta piu' fregato di te di cervello per emergere...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Cazzone io mi riferivo al fatto che il tuo uomo deve essere conscio di voler stare con te per tutto il pacchetto non perche' sei ritornata a ciucciargli il cazzo o altro...:mrgreen:

ma che cazzo ne voi capi' te di altro oltre che de bucio de culo e che dimostri anche che te brusa pure a mille quanno t'esibisci da fesso nei mie confronti...:mrgreen:

ma fai pure, me risolvi sempre la giornata....dovresti sapello ormai...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Diletta è una congiura della traditina...vogliono a tutti i costi metterti contro tuo marito...e ridurti ad una maestra piangente...tieni duro XD...come una volta spingevano le mogli tradite a separarsi come punizione al marito...l'ho visto fare eh? Non funziona...tanti dopo la separazione continuano ancora a litigare per il resto dei giorni....e a farsi le ripicchette...
> 
> Diletta...ascoltami...la tua donna è Sole....fa come dice lei...!!!
> E infatti non fa la maestra piangente...


Parlo per me. Non ho nulla contro Diletta. Anzi ammiro lo sforzo che sta facendo per accettare quello che le è successo.
La sensazione che ho io è che abbia paura di sapere....
L'escludere con tutte le sue forze il fatto che lui possa averla tradita durante il matrimonio ne è l'esempio.
Conte non nascondiamoci dietro ad un dito, almeno sul forum..
Io credo che debba trovare il coraggio di metterlo alle strette e farsi dire tutta la verità anche se dolorosa.
Dopodichè è libera di scegliere, ma sarà lei ad averlo fatto.
Nessuno la incita a separarsi, ma per prendere delle decisioni credo sia giusto che sappia tutto.


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'escludere con tutte le sue forze il fatto che lui possa averla tradita durante il matrimonio ne è l'esempio.
> Conte non nascondiamoci dietro ad un dito, almeno sul forum..
> Io credo che debba trovare il coraggio di metterlo alle strette e farsi dire tutta la verità anche se dolorosa.
> Dopodichè è libera di scegliere, ma sarà lei ad averlo fatto.
> Nessuno la incita a separarsi, ma per prendere delle decisioni credo sia giusto che sappia tutto.


io non so su quali basi si fondino le certezze di Diletta circa il non tradimento negli anni del matrimonio. Nel caso non fossero basi solide, mi sento di quotarti. Avere ora la verità, per quanto sia dolorosa, è sicuramente meglio che averla un domani quando con tanta fatica sarà riuscita a rialzare la testa...


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> io non so su quali basi si fondino le certezze di Diletta circa il non tradimento negli anni del matrimonio. Nel caso non fossero basi solide, mi sento di quotarti. Avere ora la verità, per quanto sia dolorosa, è sicuramente meglio che averla un domani quando con tanta fatica sarà riuscita a rialzare la testa...


 :up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parlo per me. Non ho nulla contro Diletta. Anzi ammiro lo sforzo che sta facendo per accettare quello che le è successo.
> La sensazione che ho io è che abbia paura di sapere....
> L'escludere con tutte le sue forze il fatto che lui possa averla tradita durante il matrimonio ne è l'esempio.
> Conte non nascondiamoci dietro ad un dito, almeno sul forum..
> ...


E allora...
Se vuole sapere tutta la verità...deve lasciarlo libero di esprimere quello che ha dentro...no?
Con le minacce, le scenate, le estorsioni...l'unico risultato è rendersi donnicciole ridicole davanti al proprio uomo...
Vuoi provare? Prova...e poi mi dici...
Bau Bau fece il cane...


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E allora...
> Se vuole sapere tutta la verità...deve lasciarlo libero di esprimere quello che ha dentro...no?
> Con le minacce, le scenate, le estorsioni...l'unico risultato è rendersi donnicciole ridicole davanti al proprio uomo...
> Vuoi provare? Prova...e poi mi dici...
> Bau Bau fece il cane...


Ma chi ha parlato di estorsioni o scenate
Ti ho scoperto che facevi il pirla in chat mi hai confessato che da fidanzati mi hai tradito. Bene, adesso ti chiedo di dirmi se è successo anche dopo, perchè io sono disposta a perdonarti a non gettare all'aria il nostro matrimonio e a continuare la nostra vita insieme magari su basi diverse da quelle che avevo fino ad ora. Stabilita la verità Diletta decide.
Scopro domani che mi hai raccontato ancora palle, prendi la porta.......


----------



## Daniele (19 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scopro domani che mi hai raccontato ancora palle, prendi la porta.......


Anche perchè se avesse detto balle sarebbe difficile per Diletta passare sotto le porte, meglio che sia il legittimo traditore, no???
Scusate questa uscita ma adesso io e Kid abbiamo un incontro di scornate primaverile


----------



## lothar57 (19 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bravo! Leggimi sotto ho detto la stessa cosa!
> In certi giochini o è na roba così di un momento...o non se ne parla...
> Lothar...la moglie è la moglie...anche quando rompe il cazzo no?
> Diciamocelo...come mai la moglie la sopportiamo quando rompe le balle...e se fosse qualsiasi altra donna a fare così la prenderemmo a calci in faccia? Eh?
> ...


ehhhhh altro che diverso...sono il giorno e la notte,il sole e la pioggia,chi non l'ha provato non lo lo puo'capire.
Confesso che qualche giorno fa'mentre non stavo con lei...ho avuto un momento di default.....ho guardato la tipa...e ho pensato''che cavolo ci faccio qua',con questa z......a???''
Una cosa e'fare l'amore,l'altra scopare,scusate il termine ma rende bene l'idea,mettetevelo in testa,ragazzi,il Conte come sempre ha ragione


----------



## Tubarao (19 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mettetevelo in testa,ragazzi,il Conte come sempre ha ragione


Mò me lo scrivo :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (19 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mò me lo scrivo :mrgreen:


a Tuba'fidate....nun me posso sbaiare,er conte ci ha troppa saggezza,mo l'hamo fatto pure Santo,aoooo piu de cosi'

che ne dici Tubarao,sembro de'Ostia o de Frascati??? buono il vinello de li colli'....ma qua'buono non si trova..


----------



## Eliade (19 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mò me lo scrivo :mrgreen:


Me lo tatuo sul sedere guarda...


----------



## Daniele (19 Maggio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Me lo tatuo sul sedere guarda...


Io me lo tatuo da un'altra parte, così solitamente si leggerà "ICcshr" ed in altri " Il Conte come sempre ha ragione"


----------



## elena (19 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ehhhhh altro che diverso...sono il giorno e la notte,il sole e la pioggia,chi non l'ha provato non lo lo puo'capire.
> Confesso che qualche giorno fa'mentre non stavo con lei...ho avuto un momento di default.....ho guardato la tipa...e ho pensato''che cavolo ci faccio qua',con questa z......a???''
> *Una cosa e'fare l'amore,l'altra scopare,*scusate il termine ma rende bene l'idea,mettetevelo in testa,ragazzi,il Conte come sempre ha ragione


Io invece ricordo un post di qualche tempo fa, scritto non ricordo da chi, forse Bastardodentro (ma forse mi sbaglio), in cui riferendosi al periodo del suo tradimento ricordava di scopare sua moglie e di fare l'amore con la sua amante.


----------



## elena (19 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Io invece ricordo un post di qualche tempo fa, scritto non ricordo da chi, forse Bastardodentro (ma forse mi sbaglio), in cui riferendosi al periodo del suo tradimento ricordava di scopare sua moglie e di fare l'amore con la sua amante.


...ricordavo bene
http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=140289&postcount=107


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma chi ha parlato di estorsioni o scenate
> Ti ho scoperto che facevi il pirla in chat mi hai confessato che da fidanzati mi hai tradito. Bene, adesso ti chiedo di dirmi se è successo anche dopo, perchè io sono disposta a perdonarti a non gettare all'aria il nostro matrimonio e a continuare la nostra vita insieme magari su basi diverse da quelle che avevo fino ad ora. Stabilita la verità Diletta decide.
> Scopro domani che mi hai raccontato ancora palle, prendi la porta.......


Bon io ti dico: NO.
E quando mai avrei potuto?
Poi lei si confronta con un'amica.
L'amica le dice...non credergli...gli uomini sono tutti bugiardi.
Lei si mette in confusione...e torna...cn mi hai mentito.
E lui...Ok pupa mostrami quando e con chi io ti avrei tradito, altrimenti ti rido in faccia.

Diletta dovrebbe dire...ok caro: fa tutto quel che vuoi con le altre donne, ma se ti becco, non te la perdono.

Allora sta a lui scegliere no?
Farfalla quante volte noi uomini siamo disposti a concedere la ragion dell'asimo purchè la piantate di proiettare le vostre insicurezze?

Tu mi dici...
Sento che hai un'altra...
Io come minimo ti rispondo con il catalogo di DOn Giovanni...

Qua si ha solo paura e insicurezza...
E paura de che?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Io invece ricordo un post di qualche tempo fa, scritto non ricordo da chi, forse Bastardodentro (ma forse mi sbaglio), in cui riferendosi al periodo del suo tradimento ricordava di scopare sua moglie e di fare l'amore con la sua amante.


Ma amica mia...nel mondo Lothariano...non c'è spazio per l'amante...perchè se una diventa amante...diventa una seconda moglie...e un uomo come Lothar...ne ha abbastanza della prima no?
Fidati Lothar è senza scrupoli...
Ma almeno non ti dice ti amo...solo per farsela dare...
Ti dice...ehi ragazzuola qua c'è da scopare e divertirsi 

Bastardodentro è tutto romanticone no?
E poi ama autoflaggellarsi...


----------



## elena (19 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma amica mia...nel mondo Lothariano...non c'è spazio per l'amante...perchè se una diventa amante...diventa una seconda moglie...e un uomo come Lothar...ne ha abbastanza della prima no?
> Fidati Lothar è senza scrupoli...
> Ma almeno non ti dice ti amo...solo per farsela dare...
> Ti dice...ehi ragazzuola qua c'è da scopare e divertirsi
> ...


Sul mondo lothariano mi fido ciecamente della tua parola. 
Di Bastardodentro ho letto molto poco ma posso intuire, però l'autore di quel post poteva essere chiunque: a me aveva molto colpito il contenuto e mi è tornato più volte in mente leggendo oggi qui e là.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Sul mondo lothariano mi fido ciecamente della tua parola.
> Di Bastardodentro ho letto molto poco ma posso intuire, però l'autore di quel post poteva essere chiunque: a me aveva molto colpito il contenuto e mi è tornato più volte in mente leggendo oggi qui e là.


Ma Elena ascoltami...
Se per esempio un uomo non ama più sua moglie e ci sta assieme per altri motivi, finisce a vedere in lei, una sorella più che una donna.
Metti che da tanto tempo non facciano più sesso, esso è solo una roba che c'è stata e messa nel dimenticatoio.
Sto uomo qua, incontra una donna.
Si innamorano.
Diventano amanti nascosti perchè non si può fare altrimenti.
Ovvio quando lui è con lei: fa l'amore no?
Magari Bastardo si era innamorato dell'amante no?

Poi ok, ci saranno quelli che si incontrano solo per sesso...ma il sesso crea molti contorni eh?


----------



## oceansize (19 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io me lo tatuo da un'altra parte, così solitamente si leggerà "ICcshr" ed in altri " Il Conte come sempre ha ragione"


ahahahah daniele è vecchia come il mondo ma mi hai fatto sganasciare ahahahahah. sei in forma questi giorni! :up: :carneval:


----------



## elena (19 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma Elena ascoltami...
> Se per esempio un uomo non ama più sua moglie e ci sta assieme per altri motivi, finisce a vedere in lei, una sorella più che una donna.
> Metti che da tanto tempo non facciano più sesso, esso è solo una roba che c'è stata e messa nel dimenticatoio.
> Sto uomo qua, incontra una donna.
> ...


Sono due mondi agli antipodi quelli che si innamorano e quelli che solo per sesso.
Sì.
Grazie Conte.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Sono due mondi agli antipodi quelli che si innamorano e quelli che solo per sesso.
> Sì.
> Grazie Conte.


Ma quelli per solo sesso...nel mio mondo lasciano il tempo che trovano eh?
Non entrano dentro...
Magari per due o tre volte...ti emozioni eh?
Poi ti dici...tutto qua?
A volte è solo curiosità di scoprire come è una data persona a letto eh?
Mica si vede dal fuori eh?
E anzi, posso testimoniare, che ci sono anche smentite colossali...

Cioè io capisco sia i seriali e sia le collezionatrici di uomini...
Lì il sesso diventa come provare gli organi no?
E ben diverso quando inizi a suonare un organo e questo ti stravolge la vita...
Suona....e senti nelle orecchie che lui parla la voce che hai sempre sognato potesse parlare un organo e ti innamori eh?


----------



## elena (19 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma quelli per solo sesso...nel mio mondo lasciano il tempo che trovano eh?
> Non entrano dentro...
> Magari per due o tre volte...ti emozioni eh?
> Poi ti dici...tutto qua?
> ...


Sì. E se ti innamori di quello strumento stupendo tutti gli altri spariscono d'un tratto. 
Conte, hai reso perfettamente l'idea.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Sì. E se ti innamori di quello strumento stupendo tutti gli altri spariscono d'un tratto.
> Conte, hai reso perfettamente l'idea.


Io sai quello strumento l'ho trovato...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3uH-QH7OzCM

E non mi frega sai che sia perfetto o meno...anzi...ma lui è lui...e quando sono molto giù...ascolto tutta la musica che ho inciso su questo strumento...
Specie l'"Ad Nos Ad Salutarem Undam" di Liszt...


----------



## Diletta (20 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Verissimo cosa dice Lothar...verissimo.
> Ma tu fai un errore madornale: tu sei la moglie ok?
> Tu sei l'Everest...ok?
> Le eventuali amichette...sono solo collinette...ok?
> ...





contepinceton ha detto:


> Bravo! Leggimi sotto ho detto la stessa cosa!
> In certi giochini o è na roba così di un momento...o non se ne parla...
> Lothar...la moglie è la moglie...anche quando rompe il cazzo no?
> Diciamocelo...come mai la moglie la sopportiamo quando rompe le balle...e se fosse qualsiasi altra donna a fare così la prenderemmo a calci in faccia? Eh?
> ...



Conte, io sono la moglie, quindi sono la "eletta" fra tutte quelle di un harem immaginario, la numero uno. E qui ci siamo.
Ma come superare il concetto di esistenza di "altre"?
Non va contro l'amore, non è in contrasto con l'idea che l'uomo della mia vita è mio e lo voglio solo per me?
O, al contrario, è proprio l'espressione dell'amore all'ennesima potenza, incondizionato?
L'amore inteso come volere il bene dell'altro?  
Lo posso accettare teoricamente, ma il cuore non ce la può fare...
La moglie non può accontentarsi del suo ruolo, vuole essere la prima fra tutte, come sentimenti ma anche come attrazione nei confronti del marito.
Come si può superare questo impasse?
Sarebbe tutto così bello, non ci sarebbe dolore, solo gioia.

Non c'è bisogno di ulteriori spiegazioni nè da parte tua nè di Lothar.
Lo so che sono due cose diverse, ma il saperlo non basta purtroppo per arrivare ad una piena accettazione con la dovuta serenità. 
Invidio chi ce la fa perchè così facendo ha già risolto in partenza una bella fetta di problemi.


----------



## Diletta (20 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parlo per me. Non ho nulla contro Diletta. Anzi ammiro lo sforzo che sta facendo per accettare quello che le è successo.
> La sensazione che ho io è che abbia paura di sapere....
> L'escludere con tutte le sue forze il fatto che lui possa averla tradita durante il matrimonio ne è l'esempio.
> Conte non nascondiamoci dietro ad un dito, almeno sul forum..
> ...





lemon ha detto:


> io non so su quali basi si fondino le certezze di Diletta circa il non tradimento negli anni del matrimonio. Nel caso non fossero basi solide, mi sento di quotarti. Avere ora la verità, per quanto sia dolorosa, è sicuramente meglio che averla un domani quando con tanta fatica sarà riuscita a rialzare la testa...




Farfalla e Lemon, non ho paura di sapere, come non ho avuto paura di conoscere il "sommerso". Io voglio la verità, l'ho sempre pretesa in tutte le cose della vita.  
Lui giura che non c'è stato più niente...
Io ci credo, ma con beneficio del dubbio perchè non lo posso confutare.
E poi credetemi, con quello che ho saputo  non mi spaventa proprio più nulla. Mi potrebbe dire le cose più torbide...ti assicuro.
Anche perchè me l'ha già dette... 

Considerate però che lui è comunque meno aperto mentalmente di me, ha fatto una fatica enorme, più di me che ascoltavo, quindi potrebbe voler nascondere altre cosette per il semplice fatto che le ritiene cose sue, che non inficiano il nostro rapporto, e per evitare ulteriori casini (siamo sposati, no?)
La mia mente mi dice di fare così: lascia perdere tutto, volta pagina, se c'è dell'altro non importa perchè si riparte da qui.
Vi piace il mio ragionamento?
Secondo me è fantastico, perchè allora l'odiosa donnetta che è in me non me lo fa mettere in pratica?
Io la odio quella insulsa donnicciola, finirà per rovinare tutto....


----------



## lemon (20 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Farfalla e Lemon, non ho paura di sapere, come non ho avuto paura di conoscere il "sommerso". Io voglio la verità, l'ho sempre pretesa in tutte le cose della vita.
> Lui giura che non c'è stato più niente...
> Io ci credo, ma con beneficio del dubbio perchè non lo posso confutare.
> E poi credetemi, con quello che ho saputo  non mi spaventa proprio più nulla. Mi potrebbe dire le cose più torbide...ti assicuro.
> ...


Io credo che tu non riesca a metterlo in pratica perché la tua consapevolezza (che abbia o no un fondamento non conta, conta che tu lo pensi) che lui possa nascondere altre cosette non ti permette di ricominiciare da un nuovo punto d'inizio: quello della ritrovata fiducia! Tu hai comunque ancora un tarlo da risolvere e non credo sia giusto fare tutto da sola, cioè costringerti a credere e a ricominciare forzandoti di essere diversa. Per me (che poi sono l'ultima a poter dare consigli :rotfl, voi due come coppia dovete ancora affrontare insieme una nuova tappa del percorso... A me pare invece che lui, dopo aver confessato, stia semplicemente aspettando che TU faccia il resto (e poi magari mi sbaglio pure perché tuuuuutti i dettagli non li ho letti!)


----------



## lothar57 (20 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Io invece ricordo un post di qualche tempo fa, scritto non ricordo da chi, forse Bastardodentro (ma forse mi sbaglio), in cui riferendosi al periodo del suo tradimento ricordava di scopare sua moglie e di fare l'amore con la sua amante.


Mi ricordo poco di lui,se ha scritto cosi'vuole dire solo una cosa:che adesso probabilmente l'amante sara'diventata la seconda moglie.
Il che deve essere di un bello......


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bon io ti dico: NO.
> E quando mai avrei potuto?
> Poi lei si confronta con un'amica.
> L'amica le dice...non credergli...gli uomini sono tutti bugiardi.
> ...


Certo ma poi non deve domandarsi ogni giorno se ci va veramente con le altre. Deve essere sicura che per lei non sia così importante che lo faccia.
E comunque trovo difficile se si ama qualcuno riuscire a fare un ragionamento come questo


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Farfalla e Lemon, non ho paura di sapere, come non ho avuto paura di conoscere il "sommerso". Io voglio la verità, l'ho sempre pretesa in tutte le cose della vita.
> Lui giura che non c'è stato più niente...
> Io ci credo, ma con beneficio del dubbio perchè non lo posso confutare.
> E poi credetemi, con quello che ho saputo  non mi spaventa proprio più nulla. Mi potrebbe dire le cose più torbide...ti assicuro.
> ...


Il ragionamento deve piacere a te.
L'odiosa donnetta però ti sta urlando che non è quello che vuoi veramente.
Non odiarla, ascolta quello che ha da dirti senza paura, prenditi del tempo e poi decidi. non aver fretta di chiudere un capitolo, perchè rischi di riaprirlo prima di quanto pensi.....


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Io credo che tu non riesca a metterlo in pratica perché la tua consapevolezza (che abbia o no un fondamento non conta, conta che tu lo pensi) che lui possa nascondere altre cosette non ti permette di ricominiciare da un nuovo punto d'inizio: quello della ritrovata fiducia! Tu hai comunque ancora un tarlo da risolvere e non credo sia giusto fare tutto da sola, cioè costringerti a credere e a ricominciare forzandoti di essere diversa. Per me (che poi sono l'ultima a poter dare consigli :rotfl, voi due come coppia dovete ancora affrontare insieme una nuova tappa del percorso... A* me pare invece che lui, dopo aver confessato, stia semplicemente aspettando che TU faccia il resto* (e poi magari mi sbaglio pure perché tuuuuutti i dettagli non li ho letti!)


Quoto:up:
Più che altro spera che lei si "accontenti" di quello che le ha detto fino ad ora


----------



## Niko74 (20 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Farfalla e Lemon, non ho paura di sapere, come non ho avuto paura di conoscere il "sommerso". Io voglio la verità, l'ho sempre pretesa in tutte le cose della vita.
> *Lui giura che non c'è stato più niente...*
> Io ci credo, ma con beneficio del dubbio perchè non lo posso confutare.
> E poi credetemi, con quello che ho saputo  non mi spaventa proprio più nulla. Mi potrebbe dire le cose più torbide...ti assicuro.
> ...


Ah...guarda...di quello che giurano non ti fidare...pure a me dice di non sentirlo più, di non mandargli messaggi, ecc...e invece non è vero una mazza 

Pure del fatto che sono cose sue ne è convinta mia moglie e per carità....saranno pure sue, ma che non inficino il ns rapporto è una gran ca..ata.

Se tu riesci veramente a lasciar perdere tutto ti ammiro molto....io per ora non riesco proprio


----------



## Niko74 (20 Maggio 2011)

Dimenticavo un piccolissimo aggiornamento della situazione:

Oggi è il mio compleanno....il fatto che manco se ne sia ricordata è un buon segno vero? :mrgreen:
Poi vi farò sapere se i messaggini all'idiota si è ricordata di mandarli :rotfl:


----------



## lemon (20 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Dimenticavo un piccolissimo aggiornamento della situazione:
> 
> Oggi è il mio compleanno....il fatto che manco se ne sia ricordata è un buon segno vero? :mrgreen:
> Poi vi farò sapere se i messaggini all'idiota si è ricordata di mandarli :rotfl:


Io non avevo capito che le giurasse pure il falso, credevo che ammettesse di non poter stare senza quell'altro e che tu quindi aspettassi un suo passo... Io le metterei le mani addosso, maronna! 


E auguri di cuore!!!


----------



## Niko74 (20 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Io non avevo capito che le giurasse pure il falso, *credevo che ammettesse di non poter stare senza quell'altro e che tu quindi aspettassi un suo passo*... Io le metterei le mani addosso, maronna!
> 
> 
> E auguri di cuore!!!


E' cosi in effetti, solo che all'ultima discussione di circa 2 settimane fa le ho chiesto se lo cercava ancora.....e lei mi disse di no più di una volta (non sapendo che io non sono idiota come lei crede )

Diciamo che è una mezza verità...perché lei lo cerca ma lui non le risponde quindi di fatto non si sentono.

Grazie degli auguri


----------



## Tubarao (20 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Dimenticavo un piccolissimo aggiornamento della situazione:
> 
> Oggi è il mio compleanno....il fatto che manco se ne sia ricordata è un buon segno vero? :mrgreen:
> Poi vi farò sapere se i messaggini all'idiota si è ricordata di mandarli :rotfl:


Uno: Auguri....mi verrebbe da dirti pure 100 di questi giorni, ma te lo risparmio...penso che questo compleanno non sia proprio il massimo per te.

Secondo: Fossi in te, stasera, quando sarai sicuro al 100% che lei si è dimenticata, prendi ed esci e te ne vai a mangiare in uno dei migliori risotranti della tua città: pesce, buon vino, e festeggiate tu e Niko....e fanculo al resto  

Quando lei ti chiederà dove vai le devi rispondere: A festeggiare il mio compleanno, di cui tu ti sei dimenticata, con la persona che mi vuole più bene al mondo.


----------



## lemon (20 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Uno: Auguri....mi verrebbe da dirti pure 100 di questi giorni, ma te lo risparmio...penso che questo compleanno non sia proprio il massimo per te.
> 
> Secondo: Fossi in te, stasera, quando sarai sicuro al 100% che lei si è dimenticata, prendi ed esci e te ne vai a mangiare in uno dei migliori risotranti della tua città: pesce, buon vino, e festeggiate tu e Niko....e fanculo al resto
> 
> Quando lei ti chiederà dove vai le devi rispondere: A festeggiare il mio compleanno, di cui tu ti sei dimenticata, con la persona che mi vuole più bene al mondo.


mossa magistrale!


----------



## Niko74 (20 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Uno: Auguri....mi verrebbe da dirti pure 100 di questi giorni, ma te lo risparmio...penso che questo compleanno non sia proprio il massimo per te.
> 
> *Secondo: Fossi in te, stasera, quando sarai sicuro al 100% che lei si è dimenticata, prendi ed esci e te ne vai a mangiare in uno dei migliori risotranti della tua città: pesce, buon vino, e festeggiate tu e Niko....e fanculo al resto *
> 
> Quando lei ti chiederà dove vai le devi rispondere: *A festeggiare il mio compleanno, di cui tu ti sei dimenticata, con la persona che mi vuole più bene al mondo.*


La frase in grassetto nero è proprio quello che avevo intenzione di fare :up:
Quella in rosso le farei fare una figura di merda epica :carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (20 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ah...guarda...di quello che giurano non ti fidare...pure a me dice di non sentirlo più, di non mandargli messaggi, ecc...e invece non è vero una mazza
> 
> Pure del fatto che sono cose sue ne è convinta mia moglie e per carità....saranno pure sue, ma che non inficino il ns rapporto è una gran ca..ata.
> 
> Se tu riesci veramente a lasciar perdere tutto ti ammiro molto....io per ora non riesco proprio


Daiii Niko sei troppo buono,scusa se mi permetto...cose sue??Ma scherziamo????cose sue sono le telefonate alle amiche..non all'''amico''.
Io la prendo e la butto fuori casa in un nano secondo,se ne sta'approffittando,non puoi lasciarle fare i comodi suoi,che cavolo di coppia siete???


----------



## Minerva (20 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Daiii Niko sei troppo buono,scusa se mi permetto...cose sue??Ma scherziamo????cose sue sono le telefonate alle amiche..non all'''amico''.
> *Io la prendo e la butto fuori casa in un nano secondo,se ne sta'approffittando,non puoi lasciarle fare i comodi suoi,che cavolo di coppia siete*???


 coerenza...questa sconosciuta:mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (20 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Magari, forse, Diletta arriverà a capire di non volere quella luna lì.
> Magari deciderà davvero che la fedeltà è secondaria ad altre cose. Chi sa.
> 
> Per esempio io adesso apprezzerei infinitamente che il mio uomo mi fosse fedele, e io stessa non andrei a cercare a tutti i costi altre persone con cui sollazzarmi.
> ...


sai nau,
la mia risposta era riferita all'interpretazione che quotavo

io manco lo capisco cosa è davvero importante per diletta

nel mio modo di sentire ciò che scrive, leggo una serie di dogmi che sembra valgano solo per lei

la "brava moglie" fa così e cosà

il "bravo marito" invece ...

e la brava moglie comprende perchè così fa una brava moglie

diletta vuole essere una brava moglie
e nel suo dogma inserisce passar sopra al tradimento da fidanzati
figurati se io potrei aver da ridire!
io son passata sopra a un tradimento dopo 30 anni insieme

diletta comunque ne soffre (e chi può darle torto?)
ne soffre moltissimo

e cerca un éscamotage iperrazionale per non soffrire più
e per non essere mai più delusa da suo marito

nessun problema

ma a mio modo di vedere per come la leggo si arrampica sugli specchi 


poi
io non sono mai stata tra i teorici della separazione automatica post tradimento
non ho cacciato mio marito di casa
e credo che solo in casi eccezionali (di traditori violenti) ho  suggerito questa possibilità
non l'ho mai consigliata a diletta

ma tra la separazione e il proseguimento del rapporto con via libera alle scappatelle per uno solo dei partner, mi pare ci siano molte altre strade

a maggior ragione quando chi teorizza quest'ultima è una monogama convinta che a stento riesce a metabolizzare un tradimento da fidanzati
e che cerca disperatamente di cancellare dalla sua mente e dai suoi post il fatto che in tempi ben più recenti il marito sia stato beccato a chattare provoloneggiando


----------



## Amoremio (20 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> 2) Amore mio, stai scherzando anche tu?
> Non credi che questa richiesta, implicita e non, sia stata la prima come base per la ricostruzione del nostro rapporto? Ma certo che lo credi.


sì 
in effetti lo credevo
ma non ne ero certa

ora che me lo confermi, trovo ancora più strano che ti arrovelli nella ricerca di soluzioni che sarebbero magari (e, come ti dissi all'inizio, non è manco detto) buone per lui
ma decisamente non per te

impressioni mie naturalmente


----------



## Amoremio (20 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parlo per me. Non ho nulla contro Diletta. Anzi ammiro lo sforzo che sta facendo per accettare quello che le è successo.
> La sensazione che ho io è che abbia paura di sapere....
> L'escludere con tutte le sue forze il fatto che lui possa averla tradita durante il matrimonio ne è l'esempio.
> Conte non nascondiamoci dietro ad un dito, almeno sul forum..
> ...


quoto e approvo :umile::umile::umile::umile::umile:


----------



## Amoremio (20 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> io non so su quali basi si fondino le certezze di Diletta circa il non tradimento negli anni del matrimonio. Nel caso non fossero basi solide, mi sento di quotarti. Avere ora la verità, per quanto sia dolorosa, è sicuramente meglio che averla un domani quando con tanta fatica sarà riuscita a rialzare la testa...


quoto e approvo 2 :umile::umile::umile::umile:


----------



## Amoremio (20 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io me lo tatuo da un'altra parte, così solitamente si leggerà "ICcshr" ed in altri " Il Conte come sempre ha ragione"


un vero dogma del chez :carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (20 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Dimenticavo un piccolissimo aggiornamento della situazione:
> 
> Oggi è il mio compleanno....il fatto che manco se ne sia ricordata è un buon segno vero? :mrgreen:
> Poi vi farò sapere se i messaggini all'idiota si è ricordata di mandarli :rotfl:


Sbarbato, auguri prima di tutto e dopo di tutto falle trovare le valigie pronte al rientro...

si fa troppo i cazzi suoi...agisci l'e' ura...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (20 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sai nau,
> la mia risposta era riferita all'interpretazione che quotavo
> 
> io manco lo capisco cosa è davvero importante per diletta
> ...




Spesso e volentieri non lo capisco neanche io cosa voglio.
E' vero, ne sto soffrendo molto.
Mi ha dato una delusione enorme, galattica: magari fossero uno o due tradimenti...qui c'è stata una condotta libertina durata anni, non mesi.
Come posso non essermi mai accorta di nulla, mai un'avvisaglia, un sospetto. Dov'era la mia testa in tutto quel periodo?

Mi fa male la presa in giro nei miei confronti, e continuo a ripetergli che non si doveva permettere di farmi certe cose, proprio a me che vivo di ideali.
E poi penso e gli dico che se è stato capace di ciò in un periodo in cui dovevamo esistere solo io e lui figurarsi dopo tanti anni di matrimonio cosa può succedere...  
E poi c'è stata quella "ricaduta", anche se sono passati tanti anni felici.
Forse ci sono troppe cose da sistemare e io annaspo e sono stanca.
E mi domando dov'è il suo senso morale?

Ma io non voglio separarmi, siamo sempre stati così bene insieme, ma ora lo guardo e non lo riconosco...


----------



## Amoremio (20 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Farfalla e Lemon, non ho paura di sapere, come non ho avuto paura di conoscere il "sommerso". Io voglio la verità, l'ho sempre pretesa in tutte le cose della vita.
> Lui giura che non c'è stato più niente...
> Io ci credo, ma con beneficio del dubbio perchè non lo posso confutare.
> E poi credetemi, con quello che ho saputo  non mi spaventa proprio più nulla. Mi potrebbe dire le cose più torbide...ti assicuro.
> ...


 
invece io qui ti forse capisco

ci può stare che tu percepisca che altre ammissioni scaverebbero un solco troppo profondo tra voi
e che il solco potresti non essere tu a crearlo ma lui, magari involontariamente,  proprio per la rivelazione stessa

è una situazione in qualche modo analoga a quella di un tradimento conclamato in cui il tradito vorrebbe chiedere ogni minimo dettaglio, sapere tutto
sapere tutto farebbe ancor più male 
ma è normale che sia difficile trattenersi

il fatto di essere combattuta tra insistere e desistere lo capisco
e in altra veste lo conosco

non insisterei ad ogni costo sentendo che ciò può provocare uno scatafascio

ma proprio per quanto sei combattuta
e per come percepisci che quel che può esserci sarebbe per lui troppo pesante da rivelare
le tue ipotesi di "aperture" per il prosieguo mi appaiono ancor più inadatte alla coppia che siete (come mi appare da ciò che scrivi)


----------



## Amoremio (20 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mi ricordo poco di lui,se ha scritto cosi'vuole dire solo una cosa:che adesso probabilmente l'amante sara'diventata la seconda moglie.
> Il che deve essere di un bello......


sbagli

ha lasciato l'amante
e ha ricostruito il rapporto con la moglie


----------



## Diletta (20 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> *Io credo che tu non riesca a metterlo in pratica perché la tua consapevolezza (che abbia o no un fondamento non conta, conta che tu lo pensi) che lui possa nascondere altre cosette non ti permette di ricominiciare da un nuovo punto d'inizio: quello della ritrovata fiducia!* Tu hai comunque ancora un tarlo da risolvere e non credo sia giusto fare tutto da sola, cioè costringerti a credere e a ricominciare forzandoti di essere diversa. Per me (che poi sono l'ultima a poter dare consigli :rotfl, voi due come coppia dovete ancora affrontare insieme una nuova tappa del percorso... A me pare invece che lui, dopo aver confessato, stia semplicemente aspettando che TU faccia il resto (e poi magari mi sbaglio pure perché tuuuuutti i dettagli non li ho letti!)



Sarà sicuramente anche quello, ma è soprattutto questa grande delusione che non mi lascia vivere, mi stringe lo stomaco.
Una delusione del genere dalla persona più importante in assoluto della mia vita non è cosa da poco e non so se riuscirò ad essere di nuovo la stessa di un tempo. Sono così triste.


----------



## Amoremio (20 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Dimenticavo un piccolissimo aggiornamento della situazione:
> 
> Oggi è il mio compleanno....il fatto che manco se ne sia ricordata è un buon segno vero? :mrgreen:
> Poi vi farò sapere se i messaggini all'idiota si è ricordata di mandarli :rotfl:


auguri niko
di cuore

non è la stessa cosa, ma insomma


----------



## lemon (20 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sarà sicuramente anche quello, ma è soprattutto questa grande delusione che non mi lascia vivere, mi stringe lo stomaco.
> Una delusione del genere dalla persona più importante in assoluto della mia vita non è cosa da poco e non so se riuscirò ad essere di nuovo la stessa di un tempo. Sono così triste.


posso solo immaginare quanta tristezza... Ma non puoi pretendere di voltare pagina se dentro di te resta la sensazione che lui sia lo stesso uomo che è stato! lui DEVE dimostare di essere un altro e serve tempo per farlo (se vuole farlo).
Tu poi parli di un voltare pagina come se si concretizzasse nel calarsi ognuno dei due in un ruolo recitato: la moglie dolce e accondiscendente e il marito tenero e protettivo... Che poi sarebbe lo stesso ruolo in cui si è già calato perché, da come dici, nonostante i tradimenti ripetuti, lui all'apparenza è sempre parso sereno con te...


----------



## tradito77 (20 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Uno: Auguri....mi verrebbe da dirti pure 100 di questi giorni, ma te lo risparmio...penso che questo compleanno non sia proprio il massimo per te.
> 
> Secondo: Fossi in te, stasera, quando sarai sicuro al 100% che lei si è dimenticata, prendi ed esci e te ne vai a mangiare in uno dei migliori risotranti della tua città: pesce, buon vino, e festeggiate tu e Niko....e fanculo al resto
> 
> Quando lei ti chiederà dove vai le devi rispondere: A festeggiare il mio compleanno, di cui tu ti sei dimenticata, con la persona che mi vuole più bene al mondo.


Qua una bella "quotata" ce la metto anch'io!

Auguri Niko e tieni duro!


----------



## Diletta (20 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ah...guarda...di quello che giurano non ti fidare...pure a me dice di non sentirlo più, di non mandargli messaggi, ecc...e invece non è vero una mazza
> 
> Pure del fatto che sono cose sue ne è convinta mia moglie e per carità....saranno pure sue, ma che non inficino il ns rapporto è una gran ca..ata.
> 
> Se tu riesci veramente a lasciar perdere tutto ti ammiro molto....io per ora non riesco proprio



Non sono cose "loro", sono cose anche nostre e loro non lo vogliono capire.
O forse gli fa comodo così.
Non ci riesco proprio a lasciar perdere...quindi non mi ammirare, sto in una barca che sta andando a fondo, quando aggiusto una falla se ne apre un'altra e così via.
Il giuramento è una cosa seria, non avrei neanche preteso che arrivasse a giurare su cose "intoccabili", ma l'ha fatto. La cosa mi spaventa un po'.
E se l'avesse fatto per salvare la pelle?

Comunque, Niko, Buon Compleanno ! Ti auguro che il prossimo sia super per te e che tu possa, girandoti indietro, sorridere teneramente ripensando a tutto il dolore di ora.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Dimenticavo un piccolissimo aggiornamento della situazione:
> 
> Oggi è il mio compleanno....il fatto che manco se ne sia ricordata è un buon segno vero? :mrgreen:
> Poi vi farò sapere se i messaggini all'idiota si è ricordata di mandarli :rotfl:


Auguri! Fatti un regalo concediti qualcosa che ti faccia stare bene. Non risolve i tuoi problemi ma magari è una boccata di aria fresca


----------



## Eliade (20 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Dimenticavo un piccolissimo aggiornamento della situazione:
> 
> Oggi è il mio compleanno....il fatto che manco se ne sia ricordata è un buon segno vero? :mrgreen:
> Poi vi farò sapere se i messaggini all'idiota si è ricordata di mandarli :rotfl:


Tantissimi auguri niko!!! Io invece te ne auguro 100-1, questo è andato così, ma che tutti gli altri 99 siano davvero favolosi per te!










Niko74 ha detto:


> La frase in grassetto nero è proprio quello che avevo intenzione di fare :up:
> Quella in rosso le farei fare una figura di merda epica :carneval:


Quoto il tuba...e fagliela fare 'sta figuraccia! E che miseria!!! Ma io capisco tutto, ma almeno la gentilezza verso il padre di tuo figlio...cioè un minimo di decenza/cortesia....


----------



## Niko74 (20 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Daiii Niko sei troppo buono,scusa se mi permetto...cose sue??Ma scherziamo????cose sue sono le telefonate alle amiche..non all'''amico''.
> *Io la prendo e la butto fuori casa in un nano secondo,se ne sta'approffittando,non puoi lasciarle fare i comodi suoi,che cavolo di coppia siete*???


 Ma tu sei Lothar o Stermi??? Come puoi tu parlare di gente che si fa i comodi suoi? 

Che sono cose sue lo dice lei, mica io eh  
Perché per te le tue "amiche" non sono storie tue???

Quindi, in base alla tua affermazione in grassetto, se tua moglie ti becca poi ti può buttare fuori di casa in un nano secondo??? 
Farebbe benissssimo


----------



## Sterminator (20 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> *Ma tu sei Lothar o Stermi??? Come puoi tu parlare di gente che si fa i comodi suoi?*
> 
> Che sono cose sue lo dice lei, mica io eh
> Perché per te le tue "amiche" non sono storie tue???


E' incredibile...:mrgreen:

dicasi avere la faccia come il culo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Niko74 (20 Maggio 2011)

Grazie a tutti per gli Auguri :up:
Dai su non siate pessimisti, magari stasera torna dal lavoro e se ne ricorda...ci sarà pure qualche nostro conoscente che glielo ricorda no? :rotfl:
Me li ha mandati pure suo fratello stamattina


----------



## Tubarao (20 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Dai su non siate pessimisti, magari stasera torna dal lavoro e se ne ricorda...


Tu intanto, per non saper leggere e scrivere....................PRENOTA IL RISTORANTE PER UNO :rotfl:


----------



## Papero (20 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti per gli Auguri :up:
> Dai su non siate pessimisti, magari stasera torna dal lavoro e se ne ricorda...ci sarà pure qualche nostro conoscente che glielo ricorda no? :rotfl:
> Me li ha mandati pure suo fratello stamattina


Auguri Niko!


----------



## Niko74 (20 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non sono cose "loro", sono cose anche nostre e loro non lo vogliono capire.
> O forse gli fa comodo così.
> *Non ci riesco proprio a lasciar perdere...quindi non mi ammirare, sto in una barca che sta andando a fondo, quando aggiusto una falla se ne apre un'altra e così via.*
> Il giuramento è una cosa seria, non avrei neanche preteso che arrivasse a giurare su cose "intoccabili", ma l'ha fatto. La cosa mi spaventa un po'.
> ...


Allora siamo nella stessa barca purtroppo :up:
Per il dolore....in questo momento è più una sorta di "chissenefrega....." il dolore non lo sento nemmeno tanto ormai.
Non so se è un bene  un male, però cosi sto un pò meglio...
Tranquilli non m sono sbronzato con Jack Daniel's come suggerito da Daniele.

Grazie per gli auguri


----------



## elena (20 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io sai quello strumento l'ho trovato...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3uH-QH7OzCM
> 
> E non mi frega sai che sia perfetto o meno...anzi...ma lui è lui...e quando sono molto giù...ascolto tutta la musica che ho inciso su questo strumento...
> Specie l'"Ad Nos Ad Salutarem Undam" di Liszt...


sono felice per te


----------



## elena (20 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mi ricordo poco di lui,se ha scritto cosi'vuole dire solo una cosa:che adesso probabilmente l'amante sara'diventata la seconda moglie.
> Il che deve essere di un bello......


Mah...quando si arriva a questi livelli secondo me ci sono tre opzioni che elenco in ordine sparso:
1- l'amante diventa la seconda moglie e tu diventi bigamo
2- ti separi dalla moglie
2- ti separi dall'amante

Bastardodentro è rimasto con la moglie.


----------



## elena (20 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto:up:
> Più che altro spera che lei si "accontenti" di quello che le ha detto fino ad ora


Lui non può dirle altro.
Lei può solo accettare o meno.

L'accettare o meno è indipendente dal comprendere. Io posso comprendere ma non accettare. Una cosa la si comprende razionalmente, ma la si accetta con la testa e con il cuore.


----------



## elena (20 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Dimenticavo un piccolissimo aggiornamento della situazione:
> 
> Oggi è il mio compleanno....il fatto che manco se ne sia ricordata è un buon segno vero? :mrgreen:
> Poi vi farò sapere se i messaggini all'idiota si è ricordata di mandarli :rotfl:


Ehm...auguri.


----------



## sienne (20 Maggio 2011)

Ciao e auguri niko!!!

... ci vuole tanta pazienza ... il mio compagno la settimana scorsa si è dimenticato il giorno del nostro matrimonio ... sempre preso con i suoi pensieri ... io mi sono goduta una buona pizza ...  ... e vafanbagnio a tutto ... 

brindo a te! 


sienne


----------



## Diletta (20 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Lui non può dirle altro.
> Lei può solo accettare o meno.
> 
> *L'accettare o meno è indipendente dal comprendere. Io posso comprendere ma non accettare. Una cosa la si comprende razionalmente, ma la si accetta con la testa e con il cuore.*


*
*


...è perfettamente come dici tu


----------



## Diletta (20 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Allora siamo nella stessa barca purtroppo :up:
> Per il dolore....in questo momento è più una sorta di "chissenefrega....." il dolore non lo sento nemmeno tanto ormai.
> Non so se è un bene  un male, però cosi sto un pò meglio...
> Tranquilli non m sono sbronzato con Jack Daniel's come suggerito da Daniele.
> ...




Sono contenta che il dolore abbia mollato un po' la presa.
Pensa che io sono stata "benino" per più di un mese, poi, all'improvviso, sono ripiombata nel malessere più cupo possibile, e dire che pensavo di essere arrivata a quel porto sicuro che mi ero prefissata.

Con questo non voglio dire che la ricaduta debba succedere anche a te.

Spero di tornare presto alla fase del "chissenefrega" anch'io !


----------



## lothar57 (20 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ma tu sei Lothar o Stermi??? Come puoi tu parlare di gente che si fa i comodi suoi?
> 
> Che sono cose sue lo dice lei, mica io eh
> Perché per te le tue "amiche" non sono storie tue???
> ...


Buono Niko....mi sono calato nella cosa,e dico che io farei cosi'quanto e'vero che oggi e'venerdi'e che sono le 14:31
Ho capito...appunto in un matrimonio non dovrebbe..vabbe'come non detto
ciao


----------



## Diletta (20 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io sai quello strumento l'ho trovato...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3uH-QH7OzCM
> 
> E non mi frega sai che sia perfetto o meno...anzi...ma lui è lui...e quando sono molto giù...ascolto tutta la musica che ho inciso su questo strumento...
> Specie l'"Ad Nos Ad Salutarem Undam" di Liszt...




Come ti capisco!
La musica è il nutrimento della mia anima.
Sei un esecutore o anche un compositore?


----------



## Niko74 (20 Maggio 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao e auguri niko!!!
> 
> ... ci vuole tanta pazienza ... il mio compagno la settimana scorsa si è dimenticato il giorno del nostro matrimonio ... sempre preso con i suoi pensieri ... io mi sono goduta una buona pizza ...  ... e vafanbagnio a tutto ...
> 
> ...


Grazie 
Brinderò pure io stasera :up:


----------



## lothar57 (20 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io sai quello strumento l'ho trovato...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3uH-QH7OzCM
> 
> E non mi frega sai che sia perfetto o meno...anzi...ma lui è lui...e quando sono molto giù...ascolto tutta la musica che ho inciso su questo strumento...
> Specie l'"Ad Nos Ad Salutarem Undam" di Liszt...


 
Chiedo umilmente perdono Conte,che tu avessi a che fare con la musica lo sapevo,ma questo....davvero lo sai suonare???
Razza di un mona uno volta ti ho chiesto del...fratello maggiore di questo,di sicuro l'avrai visto e forse suonato,Strada Maggiore,Bo,Chiesa dei Servi...ma eri troppo preso dalla gnocca,e non mi hai risposto..
fallo gentil uomo...ciao ciao


----------



## Sole (20 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Dimenticavo un piccolissimo aggiornamento della situazione:
> 
> Oggi è il mio compleanno....il fatto che manco se ne sia ricordata è un buon segno vero? :mrgreen:
> Poi vi farò sapere se i messaggini all'idiota si è ricordata di mandarli :rotfl:


Auguri Niko! Indipendentemente dal fatto che lei si ricordi o meno... festeggiati comunque, se riesci. Te lo meriti.


----------



## MK (20 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Dimenticavo un piccolissimo aggiornamento della situazione:
> 
> *Oggi è il mio compleanno....il fatto che manco se ne sia ricordata è un buon segno vero*? :mrgreen:
> Poi vi farò sapere se i messaggini all'idiota si è ricordata di mandarli :rotfl:


Io davvero non so come fai .

ps auguri eh


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Chiedo umilmente perdono Conte,che tu avessi a che fare con la musica lo sapevo,ma questo....davvero lo sai suonare???
> Razza di un mona uno volta ti ho chiesto del...fratello maggiore di questo,di sicuro l'avrai visto e forse suonato,Strada Maggiore,Bo,Chiesa dei Servi...ma eri troppo preso dalla gnocca,e non mi hai risposto..
> fallo gentil uomo...ciao ciao



Io il Conte l'ho sentito suonare.
Lo sa suonare, eccome se lo sa suonare...

Purtroppo non ricordo i titoli delle opere che ho ascoltato (era Bach cmq)... mi ricordo in particolare di una, le sue dita sembravano fare un merletto sulle tastiere, e incredibilmente il lavoro di piedi sulla pedaliera ricordava un ballerino (impressione che ehm in genere non dà per nulla... scusa Conte ma è così)

Un altro pezzo ho avuto l'impressione che fosse più impreciso, ma mi ha dato lo stesso grandi emozioni... era come un mare che rifrangeva le onde sulla spiaggia, con sprazzi di gioia che tornavano ancora e ancora. Sono rimasta stupita. Anche io "ho avuto a che fare con la musica", suonavo il pianoforte, ho frequentato ambienti musicali, ma in realtà non mi ero mai interessata così tanto.
La cosa più bella è che il Conte sa "spiegare" prima quello che suonerà. Dice "guarda, questo è il tema ta-tata-tatata" e poi qui viene ripreso bla bla bla" e invece di togliere fascino all'esecuzione questo aggiunge piacere all'ascolto.

Mi è piaciuto molto quando mi ha parlato dei suoi autori preferiti, della loro vita e della loro concezione musicale. Quando parla di musica il Conte è un  professionista di valore.


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Maggio 2011)

Scusami Niko...  tantissimi auguri in ritardo... so come ci si sente quando il giorno della tua nascita non viene calcolato... lo so....


----------



## lothar57 (23 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io il Conte l'ho sentito suonare.
> Lo sa suonare, eccome se lo sa suonare...
> 
> Purtroppo non ricordo i titoli delle opere che ho ascoltato (era Bach cmq)... mi ricordo in particolare di una, le sue dita sembravano fare un merletto sulle tastiere, e incredibilmente il lavoro di piedi sulla pedaliera ricordava un ballerino (impressione che ehm in genere non dà per nulla... scusa Conte ma è così)
> ...


Cara Nausicaa,intanto grazie della cortesia,quell'innvornito non mi ha letto e di conseguenza non mi ha risposto.
Vi invidio perche'questo tipo di musica non e'per tutti,anch'io prefersco in auto Rhianna e simili sparate a tutto vapore,mentre invece ogni tanto sentire altro servirebbe....ciao,buon lunedi'


----------



## Niko74 (23 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Io davvero non so come fai .
> 
> ps auguri eh


Difatti mi sono rotto le palle!!!!!

Poi comunque venerdi si è ricordata del compleanno e ha pure abbozzato un abbraccio dispiaciuto.....poi.....il nulla.

Io mi ero ripromesso di non andare in discorso fino a che non fosse lei a farlo....è passato un altro mese e lei sta qua....certo stira, fa da mangiare, lava...ma io non sono il conte che vuole questo (sono ironico eh :mrgreen: anche se sotto sotto ). Se voglio una donna di servizio me la pago.

Poi ciliegina sulla torta....ho fatto uno dei miei controlli che da tanto non facevo e ci trovo un bel sms di 8 km all'idiota (non so cosa c'era scritto perché ormai è "furba" e li cancella....ma le tracce le vedo...).

Cioè.....A ME NON MI CAGHI DA 2 MESI E CONTINUI A CERCARE LUI????!!!!!
Ma se ne andasse pure ora!!!!

Stasera mi vedrà incazzato....per fortuna non sono a casa adesso :incazzato:


----------



## Sterminator (23 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Difatti mi sono rotto le palle!!!!!
> 
> Poi comunque venerdi si è ricordata del compleanno e ha pure abbozzato un abbraccio dispiaciuto.....poi.....il nulla.
> 
> ...


Alleluja...:mrgreen:

ao' m'ero stufato di sfasciare monitor leggendo la tua flemma......

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

vedrai che se sblocca la situescionn...


----------



## Eliade (23 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Difatti mi sono rotto le palle!!!!!
> 
> Poi comunque venerdi si è ricordata del compleanno e ha pure abbozzato un abbraccio dispiaciuto.....poi.....il nulla.
> 
> ...


Mi spiace molto Niko.
In ogni caso, t'invito a rimanere calmissimo, qualunque cosa tu voglia dirle, non perdere le staffe.

Meglio essere freddi, decisi e irremovibile, che tutto fumo e niente arrosto.

Vuoi farti vedere incazzato e poi? 
A questo punto, prima di andare a casa, chiarisciti il messaggio che vuoi mandarle: tempo massimo di attesa poi decidi tu, decisioni già prese, ecc...

Che ti fai vedere incazzato...sai quanto se ne sbatte lei?


----------



## Tubarao (23 Maggio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mi spiace molto Niko.
> In ogni caso, t'invito a rimanere calmissimo, qualunque cosa tu voglia dirle, non perdere le staffe.
> 
> Meglio essere freddi, decisi e irremovibile, che tutto fumo e niente arrosto.
> ...


Quoto la compara, specialmente il neretto.


----------



## Niko74 (23 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e fai bene! E' ora che tu abbia un chiarimento completo ed esaustivo di come sono le cose, ti faccio gli auguri per stasera, o per il momento più opportuno per voi.
> *Una curiosità Niko: che tracce rimangono sul cell dei messaggi? Se sono cancellati*...
> Fammi sapere


Il momento non dovrà essere opportuno....ma non appena possibile, ossia appena messo a letto il bambino...non aspetterò un centesimo di sencondo in più!!! 

Per il grassetto.... Che vuoi svelare i segreti ai traditori....o almeno a quelli più fessi come mia moglie? :mrgreen:
Rimane traccia nel registro chiamate, ma non il quello visibile dal telefono....bisogna essere un pò scaltri con il pc....

Ovviamente basta che il traditore abbia un cell segreto e siamo già fregati....ma mia moglie non ci arriva :rotfl:!!!!


----------



## Sterminator (23 Maggio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mi spiace molto Niko.
> In ogni caso, t'invito a rimanere calmissimo, qualunque cosa tu voglia dirle, non perdere le staffe.
> 
> Meglio essere freddi, decisi e irremovibile, che tutto fumo e niente arrosto.
> ...


Tu dici?:mrgreen:

va' che se e' l'ikazzato che avrei in mente io, comincia pure a fa' il 112...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ha bisogno di una bella strizza...


----------



## Niko74 (23 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Alleluja...:mrgreen:
> 
> ao' m'ero stufato di sfasciare monitor leggendo la tua flemma......
> 
> ...


Quanti ne hai sfaciati fino ad ora? :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (23 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Il momento non dovrà essere opportuno....ma non appena possibile, *ossia appena messo a letto il bambino*...non aspetterò un centesimo di sencondo in più!!!
> 
> Per il grassetto.... Che vuoi svelare i segreti ai traditori....o almeno a quelli più fessi come mia moglie? :mrgreen:
> Rimane traccia nel registro chiamate, ma non il quello visibile dal telefono....bisogna essere un pò scaltri con il pc....
> ...


Ma dorme in una stanza insonorizzata?:mrgreen:

Niko' per me la discussione la devi iniziare non appena tu o lei arriva a casa...

piu' tempo passa, piu' t'ammosci e rifai un buco nell'acqua...


----------



## Niko74 (23 Maggio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mi spiace molto Niko.
> In ogni caso, t'invito a rimanere calmissimo, qualunque cosa tu voglia dirle, non perdere le staffe.
> 
> Meglio essere freddi, decisi e irremovibile, che tutto fumo e niente arrosto.
> ...


Beh...se sto calmo non le importa....se sono incazzato se ne sbatte....farò quallo che diamine voglio io, cosi almeno qualcuno di soddisfatto ci sarà.

Comunque di certo non sono uno di quelli che alza le mani o inizia a lanciare oggetti e distruggere casa eh


----------



## Sterminator (23 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Quanti ne hai sfaciati fino ad ora? :mrgreen:


Vebbe' erano vecchi crt...:mrgreen:

ocio che mo' c'ho un led nuovo di pacca...

me raccomando...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ps: se voj te scrivo er copione...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (23 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Alleluja...:mrgreen:
> 
> ao' m'ero stufato di sfasciare monitor leggendo la tua flemma......
> 
> ...


 
Mi spiace  ma concordo con te,lui e troppo buono,cavolo sai da un mese che.....e continui cosi'??????
Certo Sterminator,se davvero agisce cosi'qualcosa cambia per forza,indietro dopo non si torna piu'.....aspettiamo e vediamo


----------



## Niko74 (23 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma dorme in una stanza insonorizzata?:mrgreen:
> 
> Niko' per me la discussione la devi iniziare non appena tu o lei arriva a casa...
> 
> piu' tempo passa, piu' t'ammosci e rifai un buco nell'acqua...


No, ma quando dorme dorme 
Guarda, lei torna alle 21 passate e il pupo alle 22.30 è a letto...se inizio subito poi inizia a strillare pure lui e va finire che mi va a dormire a mezzanotte.

Tranquillo che non mi ammoscio....nonostante tu pensi il contrario quello che è stato fatto fino ad ora era quello che volevo...ossia darle tempo...ma ho visto che è inutile e dopo quasi 3 mesi siamo messi sempre uguale....
Ora basta.


----------



## Simy (23 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> No, ma quando dorme dorme
> Guarda, lei torna alle 21 passate e il pupo alle 22.30 è a letto...se inizio subito poi inizia a strillare pure lui e va finire che mi va a dormire a mezzanotte.
> 
> Tranquillo che non mi ammoscio....nonostante tu pensi il contrario quello che è stato fatto fino ad ora era quello che volevo...ossia darle tempo...*ma ho visto che è inutile e dopo quasi 3 mesi siamo messi sempre uguale....*
> Ora basta.


 Mi spiace Niko...mi spiace davvero tanto....


----------



## lothar57 (23 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Beh...se sto calmo non le importa....se sono incazzato se ne sbatte....farò quallo che diamine voglio io, cosi almeno qualcuno di soddisfatto ci sarà.
> 
> Comunque di certo non sono uno di quelli che alza le mani o inizia a lanciare oggetti e distruggere casa eh


 
Niko valigie fuori dalla porta,fabbro,cambio chiavi,e'un'attimo.....che vada da lui,dove si sentira'dire,successo a gente che conosco.....ma io non posso....un po'di pensione la sviluppa daiiii Niko..........


----------



## Eliade (23 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Beh...se sto calmo non le importa....se sono incazzato se ne sbatte...*.farò quallo che diamine voglio io, cosi almeno qualcuno di soddisfatto ci sarà.*
> 
> Comunque di certo non sono uno di quelli che alza le mani o inizia a lanciare oggetti e distruggere casa eh


Hai sempre fatto quello che volevi tu (e ci mancherebbe), tu hai scelto di aspettare e darle tempo, tu hai scelto di percorrere questa strada...

Mai pensato che tu fossi tipo da distruggere casa.



Tuba: :up:


----------



## Niko74 (23 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mi spiace ma concordo con te,lui e troppo buono,*cavolo sai da un mese che.....e continui cosi'*??????
> Certo Sterminator,se davvero agisce cosi'qualcosa cambia per forza,indietro dopo non si torna piu'.....*aspettiamo e vediamo*


No...so da 3 mesi che.....:rotfl:

Aspetti e stai a guardare per prendere spunto?


----------



## Sterminator (23 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mi spiace  ma concordo con te,lui e troppo buono,cavolo sai da un mese che.....e continui cosi'??????
> Certo Sterminator,se davvero agisce cosi'*qualcosa cambia per forza,indietro dopo non si torna piu'.*....aspettiamo e vediamo


Ma non e' detto che sia per forza negativa...

magari se sveglia e vede che il suo uomo reagisce cosi' perche' ci tiene a lei...

eccheccazzo...


----------



## Sterminator (23 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> No, ma quando dorme dorme
> Guarda, lei torna alle 21 passate e il pupo alle 22.30 è a letto...se inizio subito poi inizia a strillare pure lui e va finire che mi va a dormire a mezzanotte.
> 
> Tranquillo che non mi ammoscio....nonostante tu pensi il contrario quello che è stato fatto fino ad ora era quello che volevo...ossia darle tempo...*ma ho visto che è inutile e dopo quasi 3 mesi siamo messi sempre uguale....
> Ora basta.*


Povca tvoia Nico', dovevi approfittare quando voleva andarsene dalla madre...

mannacela pe' davero stavorta e tua suocera abbozzasse...cazzo...


----------



## Niko74 (23 Maggio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Mi spiace Niko...mi spiace davvero tanto....


Anche a me dispiace, però cavolo....la smettesse di andare in cerca dell'altro capirei, continuerei a darle tempo e tutto il resto...ma cosi no....

Cioè con me non ci parli del NOSTRO problema e con lo stupido si...e il bello è che oltretutto manco le risponde.

Su che basi posso continuare ad andare avanti?


----------



## sienne (23 Maggio 2011)

Ciao, 

 … caro Niko, quest’energia che provi ora di voler smuovere la situazione, la devi canalizzare bene … rifletti bene cosa vuoi … 



  Ti auguro di riuscire a darle una sana scossa … :up::up::up:


sienne


----------



## lemon (23 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Beh...se sto calmo non le importa....se sono incazzato se ne sbatte....farò quallo che diamine voglio io, cosi almeno qualcuno di soddisfatto ci sarà.


e fai bene. Anche se non otterrai risultati, almeno ti sarai sfogato. Dopo tutte queste settimane direi che almeno quello te lo meriti


----------



## Sterminator (23 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Anche a me dispiace, però cavolo....la smettesse di andare in cerca dell'altro capirei, continuerei a darle tempo e tutto il resto...ma cosi no....
> 
> Cioè con me non ci parli del NOSTRO problema e con lo stupido si...e il bello è che oltretutto manco le risponde.
> 
> *Su che basi posso continuare ad andare avanti?*


Niko' damme retta sei a posto anche con la tua coscienza....stai facendo anche troppo mortificandoti cosi' e rischiare di beccarti anche n'esaurimento me pare na' stronzata...

i presupposti sono nella prima parte del post...


----------



## Niko74 (23 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, il momento è stasera, non puoi pensare di passare un'altra notte nel limbo.
> Terrò le dita incrociate.
> Scusa ma ho un momento ossessivo-compulsivo: dimmi qualcosa di più sull'evidenziato, bisogna avere un programmino per il pc immagino e anche il cavetto del telefonino...
> Ma che programma?
> Oggi, sono fuori di testa...


Non sono programmi facili e quello che ne esce è un file di testo abbastanza incasinato da leggere. Dipende anche dal telefono e ti serve il cavetto.

Però mi pare di capire che o marito sia già più "evoluto" perché l'hai beccato a chattare....è più facile che trovi qualcosa li. Mia moglie non usa il pc praticamente mai e quindi il cell era la cosa più probabile dove trovare qualcosa.


----------



## sienne (23 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Anche a me dispiace, però cavolo....la smettesse di andare in cerca dell'altro capirei, continuerei a darle tempo e tutto il resto...ma cosi no....
> 
> Cioè con me non ci parli del NOSTRO problema e con lo stupido si...e il bello è che oltretutto manco le risponde.
> 
> Su che basi posso continuare ad andare avanti?



[FONT=&quot]infatti non ci sono delle basi così … non è una crisi e basta … 

cavolo che brutto! ... Deve scegliere ... 

sienne
[/FONT]


----------



## Simy (23 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Anche a me dispiace, però cavolo....la smettesse di andare in cerca dell'altro capirei, continuerei a darle tempo e tutto il resto...ma cosi no....
> 
> Cioè con me non ci parli del NOSTRO problema e con lo stupido si...e il bello è che oltretutto manco le risponde.
> 
> Su che basi posso continuare ad andare avanti?


 Non lo su che basi puoi andare avanti...so solo che per andare avanti ci vuole la volontà e la forza di entrambi: sa solo purtroppo non ce la puoi fare..

Allontanala da te..state distanti per un po...magari si rende conto che sta facendo una cazzata...o magari ti rendi conto tu che è meglio farla finita...


----------



## Niko74 (23 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Niko valigie fuori dalla porta,fabbro,cambio chiavi,e'un'attimo.....che vada da lui,dove si sentira'dire,successo a gente che conosco.....ma io non posso....un po'di pensione la sviluppa daiiii Niko..........


Certo che sei un tipo strano tu....
Scrivi cose alla Stermi o Daniele quando sai benissimo che potresti essere tranquillamente tu la vittima di tali trattamenti :mrgreen:

Mah....


----------



## Niko74 (23 Maggio 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> [FONT=&quot]infatti non ci sono delle basi così … non è una crisi e basta … [/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]cavolo che brutto! ... *Deve scegliere* ... [/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]sienne[/FONT]


Già, deve scegliere....ma è talmente ovvio cosa vorrebbe scegliere...solo che non lo fa e vegeta...
E alla fine dovrò scegliere io per lei


----------



## Sterminator (23 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Certo che sei un tipo strano tu....
> Scrivi cose alla Stermi o Daniele quando sai benissimo che potresti essere tranquillamente tu la vittima di tali trattamenti :mrgreen:
> 
> Mah....


Infatti....:mrgreen:

la moglie pero' me sa che nun sara' un investigatore privato che assoldera', ma un killer...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (23 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma non e' detto che sia per forza negativa...
> 
> magari se sveglia e vede che il suo uomo reagisce cosi' perche' ci tiene a lei...
> 
> eccheccazzo...


ma certo intendevo anch'io quello,sai secondo lei vive questo momento come se fosse un sogno,il''suo''cavaliere azzuro  chissa'che ha promesso,il marito che se ne sta'buono ad aspettare...come dici tu,capisce in un'attimo che o riprende  a fare la brava moglie,o se ne deve andare


----------



## Sterminator (23 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> resetto tutto...non è roba per me!
> *Anzi, ora mi vergogno di averlo chiesto.*
> Questi traditori fanno uscire di senno...
> Un consiglio: studiati la serata, le mosse, le frasi da dire: non ci devono essere fraintendimenti e nessun cedimento. Sei dalla parte del giusto: fai che emerga sempre questa cosa e non scordarla mai.
> ...


*Ma finiscila, sono loro che si devono vergognare e non lo fanno mai...*


----------



## Diletta (23 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Niko valigie fuori dalla porta,fabbro,cambio chiavi,e'un'attimo.....che vada da lui,dove si sentira'dire,successo a gente che conosco.....ma io non posso....un po'di pensione la sviluppa daiiii Niko..........





Niko74 ha detto:


> Certo che sei un tipo strano tu....
> Scrivi cose alla Stermi o Daniele quando sai benissimo che potresti essere tranquillamente tu la vittima di tali trattamenti :mrgreen:
> 
> Mah....




Perchè Lothar può fare tutto, se lo facesse sua moglie, invece, quello sarebbe il trattamento che le riserverebbe.
In teoria, perchè nel suo caso sappiamo che ci sono interessi che vanno oltre...vero Lothar?


----------



## lothar57 (23 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Certo che sei un tipo strano tu....
> Scrivi cose alla Stermi o Daniele quando sai benissimo che potresti essere tranquillamente tu la vittima di tali trattamenti :mrgreen:
> 
> Mah....


amico grande contraddizione io sono cosi',ieri ''rodevo''perche'in spiaggia mia moglie la gurdavano un po'troppo,fatto 2 giorni stupendi,ma sono di nuovo qua',con il cell segreto di fianco...


----------



## Diletta (23 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *Ma finiscila, sono loro che si devono vergognare e non lo fanno mai...*




No, lui si è vergognato (ora).
Ma che se ne andassero tutti nel culo !!
Ti è piaciuta?


----------



## Sterminator (23 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amico grande contraddizione io sono cosi',ieri ''rodevo''perche'in spiaggia mia moglie la gurdavano un po'troppo,fatto 2 giorni stupendi,ma sono di nuovo qua',con il cell segreto di fianco...


ahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (23 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Perchè Lothar può fare tutto, se lo facesse sua moglie, invece, quello sarebbe il trattamento che le riserverebbe.
> In teoria, perchè nel suo caso sappiamo che ci sono interessi che vanno oltre...vero Lothar?


daiii Diletta.........e'un caso diverso mia moglie,toccando ferro non sa'niente,immagina e basta


----------



## Niko74 (23 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Perchè Lothar può fare tutto, se lo facesse sua moglie, invece, quello sarebbe il trattamento che le riserverebbe.
> In teoria, perchè nel suo caso sappiamo che ci sono interessi che vanno oltre...vero Lothar?


Tipo?....se lei volesse separarsi si beccherebbe quantomeno la metà di quegli interessi comuni....e magari le bastano pure :mexican:


----------



## Niko74 (23 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> daiii Diletta.........e'un caso diverso mia moglie,toccando ferro non sa'niente,immagina e basta


Tutti noi cornuti abbiamo iniziato "immaginando" ...Si parte da li...


----------



## Sterminator (23 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Tipo?....se lei volesse separarsi si beccherebbe quantomeno la metà di quegli interessi comuni....e magari le bastano pure :mexican:


Ha imboscato tutto l'imboscabile, ma con un controllino della GdF resuscitano anche i morti... 

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (23 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> daiii Diletta.........e'un caso diverso mia moglie,toccando ferro non sa'niente,immagina e basta




Ma infatti, immaginavo la cosa al contrario: e cioè che fosse tua moglie a metterti un bel paio di corna !
Che lei sia ignara e solo vagamente sospettosa è ovvio !

Comunque, a pensarci bene: come te le meriteresti !
E poi, prima che possa pareggiare i conti...rimarresti sempre in vantaggio, non ti basta?
E' quello che dico al mio bravo marito


----------



## Niko74 (23 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma infatti, immaginavo la cosa al contrario: e cioè che fosse tua moglie a metterti un bel paio di corna !
> Che lei sia ignara e solo vagamente sospettosa è ovvio !
> 
> Comunque, a pensarci bene: come te le meriteresti !
> ...


Già, e vero....non avevo pensato a questa ipotesi :mrgreen:
E se a lei andasse bene "immaginare" e basta perché in realtà pure il ns lothar è un ignaro cornuto ??:rotfl:

Non fatemi diventare troppo allegro che io stasera devo distruggere casa!!!!!:incazzato:


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Maggio 2011)

Niko, coraggio per stasera...
Un abbraccio...


----------



## Sterminator (23 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Già, e vero....non avevo pensato a questa ipotesi :mrgreen:
> E se a lei andasse bene "immaginare" e basta perché in realtà pure il ns lothar è un ignaro cornuto ??:rotfl:
> 
> *Non fatemi diventare troppo allegro che io stasera devo distruggere casa*!!!!!:incazzato:


E' la serata giusta per disfarti dei regali del cazzo de tu' socera...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (23 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E' la serata giusta per disfarti dei regali del cazzo de tu' socera...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Questa è bella :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (23 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ha imboscato tutto l'imboscabile, ma con un controllino della GdF resuscitano anche i morti...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


al contrario,non e'mia neanche la casa dove abito,ma sua,sai Sterminator,bisogna saperla raccontare,venerdi'notte mi ha sorpreso al pc,per fortuna appena spento.....''fai la chat,amore??(lei)...no tesoro gazzetta,it......appena spento,dai che e'mezzanotte...vai a letto che arrivo:mexican:......Gdf?Sai che non serve sono a quello a RN venerdi'hanno sequestrato un poligono,il piombo....finiva nel Marecchia..


----------



## Eliade (23 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> al contrario,non e'mia neanche la casa dove abito,ma sua,sai Sterminator*,bisogna saperla raccontare,*venerdi'notte mi ha sorpreso al pc,per fortuna appena spento.....''*fai la chat,amore??(lei)...no tesoro gazzetta,it..*....appena spento,dai che e'mezzanotte...vai a letto che arrivo:mexican:......Gdf?Sai che non serve sono a quello a RN venerdi'hanno sequestrato un poligono,il piombo....finiva nel Marecchia..


Infatti te la sei raccontata benissimo...:rotfl:

Scusa...non ho resistito!


----------



## Sterminator (23 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> al contrario,non e'mia neanche la casa dove abito,ma sua,sai Sterminator,bisogna saperla raccontare,venerdi'notte mi ha sorpreso al pc,per fortuna appena spento.....''*fai la chat,amore??(lei)*...no tesoro gazzetta,it......appena spento,dai che e'mezzanotte...vai a letto che arrivo:mexican:......Gdf?Sai che non serve sono a quello a RN venerdi'hanno sequestrato un poligono,il piombo....finiva nel Marecchia..


Maronnnn....:mrgreen:

per me sta gia' raccogliendo le prove...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

magari t'ha piazzato dietro, una telecamerina anche come quella per controllare i pupi nella culla, tra i vasi sul camino...

stasera avrai l'ansia e cannerai sulla tastiera ancor di piu' de come fai de giorno......

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (23 Maggio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Infatti te la sei raccontata benissimo...:rotfl:
> 
> Scusa...non ho resistito!


 
Secondo te mi invento tutto per..farvi contenti???
ahahahhahahha...questa poi...


----------



## lemon (23 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> magari t'ha piazzato dietro, una telecamerina anche come quella per controllare i pupi nella culla, tra i vasi sul camino...
> 
> stasera avrai l'ansia e cannerai sulla tastiera ancor di piu' de come fai de giorno......
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (23 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Secondo te mi invento tutto per..farvi contenti???
> ahahahhahahha...questa poi...


Assolutamente no...hai frainteso..
Se credi che tua moglie abbia creduto che davvero stessi guardando la gazzetta.it...allora si, te la sai raccontare benissimo.

Una moglie che ha già sospetti *non crederà mai* che il marito, sorpreso al pc appena spento, stesse guardando la gazzetta.it.

Già quando ti ha posto la domanda, è evidente che sa cosa stai facendo, solo non ne ha le prove...potevi anche risponderle: "sto imparando a coltivare il cuscus, cara. Vai a letto, appena imparo i tempi di maturazione ti raggiungo."
Sarebbe stato la stessa cosa...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Conte, io sono la moglie, quindi sono la "eletta" fra tutte quelle di un harem immaginario, la numero uno. E qui ci siamo.
> Ma come superare il concetto di esistenza di "altre"?
> Non va contro l'amore, non è in contrasto con l'idea che l'uomo della mia vita è mio e lo voglio solo per me?
> O, al contrario, è proprio l'espressione dell'amore all'ennesima potenza, incondizionato?
> ...


Ma tu lo vuoi tutto per te? Tutto...tutto tutto?
Dai anche se fa un sorriso ad un'altra non casca il mondo...si sente solo crack!


----------



## lothar57 (23 Maggio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Assolutamente no...hai frainteso..
> Se credi che tua moglie abbia creduto che davvero stessi guardando la gazzetta.it...allora si, te la sai raccontare benissimo.
> 
> Una moglie che ha già sospetti *non crederà mai* che il marito, sorpreso al pc appena spento, stesse guardando la gazzetta.it.
> ...


infatti il dubbio l'ho,se poi ti potessi dire che lavoro fa',mi diresti....''be'Lothar hai fatto le valigie??''.
Ma io temo solo l'investigatore,e caso mai il cell segreto sotto controllo,quello e'pericoloso,ma il resto lo tengo sotto controllo.


----------



## lothar57 (23 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma tu lo vuoi tutto per te? Tutto...tutto tutto?
> Dai anche se fa un sorriso ad un'altra non casca il mondo...si sente solo crack!


 
benvenuto invornito... a proposito dai subito il benevenuto ad un'amica nuova,che   scrive proprio da la'...

Ahhahha se bastassero i sorrisi..magari,,uno guarda e basta.mica poil le cerca..........


----------



## contepinceton (23 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Come ti capisco!
> La musica è il nutrimento della mia anima.
> Sei un esecutore o anche un compositore?


90% esecutore...
10% compositore...
Ma per me la musica nutre soprattutto i sensi...
(ot)


----------



## Eliade (23 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> infatti il dubbio l'ho,se poi ti potessi dire che lavoro fa',mi diresti....''be'Lothar hai fatto le valigie??''.
> Ma io temo solo l'investigatore,e caso mai il cell segreto sotto controllo,quello e'pericoloso,ma il resto lo tengo sotto controllo.


Quindi sai già che non ti ha messo sotto controllo il pc da cui ti eri collegato l'altro sera? 

Penso sia difficile che l'investigatore possa mettere sotto controllo un cellulare, al massimo può scoprire se e quanti telefoni, sim, altro hai intestati e soprattutto può fotografarti mentre lo usi o sei in compagnia di qualcuna.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Chiedo umilmente perdono Conte,che tu avessi a che fare con la musica lo sapevo,ma questo....davvero lo sai suonare???
> Razza di un mona uno volta ti ho chiesto del...fratello maggiore di questo,di sicuro l'avrai visto e forse suonato,Strada Maggiore,Bo,Chiesa dei Servi...ma eri troppo preso dalla gnocca,e non mi hai risposto..
> fallo gentil uomo...ciao ciao


E io ti risposi...
Tu neanche sai che cosa hai scritto...
Quello di strada Maggiore è na ciafeca immonda, pensavano appunto i signori di Bologna Mischiati e Tagliavini per farlo passare come l'evento del secolo...in realtà con quello strumento tradirono i veri ideali...
Insomma tentarono di far passare il tavernello come amarone di valpolicella...
Io ti avevo risposto comunque...Ma siamo (Ot)...e ti dissi pure che a Bologna sta un mastodonte...da vedere...e gli organi più antichi del mondo...San Petronio...ma capisci tanti organisti non sono del nostro orientamento Lothar...
Ma ci sono brave donnine...guarda qui...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tvn50r2ql1Y&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3b1b36YRodM

Capisci?
Lascia perdere Tagliavini e Mischiati...ehehehehehe...


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Maggio 2011)

E' ovvio che gente che si chiama Tagliavini e Mischiati voglia far passare il tavernello per un valpolicella... o che almeno lo mescolino assieme!


----------



## contepinceton (23 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> benvenuto invornito... a proposito dai subito il benevenuto ad un'amica nuova,che   scrive proprio da la'...
> 
> Ahhahha se bastassero i sorrisi..magari,,uno guarda e basta.mica poil le cerca..........


Calma patacca...che mi devo riprendere...
Nick dai auguri anche da parte mia...
Poi sono molto impegnato per il The COnte Day 2011...
Calma Lothar...XD...:mexican:


----------



## lothar57 (23 Maggio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quindi sai già che non ti ha messo sotto controllo il pc da cui ti eri collegato l'altro sera?
> 
> Penso sia difficile che l'investigatore possa mettere sotto controllo un cellulare, al massimo può scoprire se e quanti telefoni, sim, altro hai intestati e soprattutto può fotografarti mentre lo usi o sei in compagnia di qualcuna.


 
Dal pc tutte le sere..quasi..cancello tutto,e'un modello vecchio lei non lo sa'neanche accendere,al massimo vede che sono andato in sito di incontri.
Purtroppo fa'un lavoro che se vuole le consente,forse,di arrivarci al controllo del cell,dell'investigatore ho paura,anche li'se vuole in 3 sec,le fanno il piacere...


----------



## Tubarao (23 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Dal pc tutte le sere..quasi..cancello tutto,e'un modello vecchio lei non lo sa'neanche accendere,al massimo vede che sono andato in sito di incontri.
> Purtroppo fa'un lavoro che se vuole le consente,forse,di arrivarci al controllo del cell,dell'investigatore ho paura,anche li'se vuole in 3 sec,le fanno il piacere...



  :up:


----------



## lothar57 (23 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E io ti risposi...
> Tu neanche sai che cosa hai scritto...
> Quello di strada Maggiore è na ciafeca immonda, pensavano appunto i signori di Bologna Mischiati e Tagliavini per farlo passare come l'evento del secolo...in realtà con quello strumento tradirono i veri ideali...
> Insomma tentarono di far passare il tavernello come amarone di valpolicella...
> ...


chiedo venia,non scherzo,non avevo affatto capito quello che fai,complimenti...non credo siate in tanti.
A proposito amico stavo giusto pensando,,,questa graziosa biondiana esperti di organi,chissa'se..........mi fermo va' che meglio...


----------



## elena (23 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> :up:


Ciao Tuba, entro solo ora...mi aggiorni? :mexican:


----------



## lothar57 (23 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La moglie di Lothar è un P.M. :up:


 
edit x favore.grazie...


----------



## lothar57 (23 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Calma patacca...che mi devo riprendere...
> Nick dai auguri anche da parte mia...
> Poi sono molto impegnato per il The COnte Day 2011...
> Calma Lothar...XD...:mexican:


 
sei andato a caccia tutto oggi e'.....alla tua eta'fa'male,adesso sei stanco ehhhhhhhh

Conte day????spiffera amico....


----------



## Niko74 (23 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *Dal pc tutte le sere..quasi..cancello tutto*,e'un modello vecchio lei non lo sa'neanche accendere,al massimo vede che sono andato in sito di incontri.
> Purtroppo fa'un lavoro che se vuole le consente,forse,di arrivarci al controllo del cell,dell'investigatore ho paura,anche li'se vuole in 3 sec,le fanno il piacere...


Uh uh uh....ringrazia tua moglie che non ci capisce nulla di pc...perché ti assicuro che se avessi tra le mani quel pc ti dimostrerei che tu CREDI di cancellare tutto 
Poi se fa un lavoro di quel genere....non vedo a cosa le serve controllarti il pc....può fare molto di meglio e anche il tuo cell segreto non sarebbe un problema per chi di dovere...non pensi? :mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (23 Maggio 2011)

in bocca al lupo per stasera niko

se senti che è venuto il momento
è il momento


----------



## lothar57 (23 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Uh uh uh....ringrazia tua moglie che non ci capisce nulla di pc...perché ti assicuro che se avessi tra le mani quel pc ti dimostrerei che tu CREDI di cancellare tutto
> Poi se fa un lavoro di quel genere....non vedo a cosa le serve controllarti il pc....può fare molto di meglio e anche il tuo cell segreto non sarebbe un problema per chi di dovere...non pensi? :mrgreen:


secondo te non lo so'?io saprei come fare a vedere le tracce della cronologia anche se cancellata,non esiste sistema rimane per sempre,a meno che....tutte le sere...bios e compagnia...ma chi lo fa'???
Tubarao si e'sbagliato,non e'quello.


----------



## lothar57 (23 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> in bocca al lupo per stasera niko
> 
> se senti che è venuto il momento
> è il momento


 
Di cuore Amoremio....mi aggiungo di gran cuore,almeno faccio qualcosa di buono oggi....


----------



## Daniele (23 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> secondo te non lo so'?io saprei come fare a vedere le tracce della cronologia anche se cancellata,non esiste sistema rimane per sempre,a meno che....tutte le sere...bios e compagnia...ma chi lo fa'???
> Tubarao si e'sbagliato,non e'quello.


No, basta ben poco sai??? Eheheh, ma che, sono l'unico che sa fare in modo di non far rimanere alcuna traccia del mio passaggio su un computer? Mi sa che anche Kid lo conosce e se non lo conosce gli passo la sapienza :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (23 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, basta ben poco sai??? Eheheh, ma che, sono l'unico che sa fare in modo di non far rimanere alcuna traccia del mio passaggio su un computer? Mi sa che anche Kid lo conosce e se non lo conosce gli passo la sapienza :mrgreen:


Sentito dire ,le strade sono tante,alla fine portano sempre li'.
Poi,correggimi se sbaglio tu sei esperto davvero,non come noi.


----------



## Daniele (23 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sentito dire ,le strade sono tante,alla fine portano sempre li'.
> Poi,correggimi se sbaglio tu sei esperto davvero,non come noi.


Bhe, diciamo che con i mezzi standard si viene beccati alla grande, ma esiste sempre qualche metodo non proprio lineare per poter non essere beccati, poi si può  andare anche oltre sulla protezione della privacy, ma sarebbe pura follia in un mondo in cui o non si capisce un cazzo di computer o si è bravi ad usufruirne (come i ragazzi giovani), ma ne hanno di strada per capirli. :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (23 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Dal pc tutte le sere..quasi..cancello tutto,e'un modello vecchio lei non lo sa'neanche accendere,al massimo vede che sono andato in sito di incontri.
> Purtroppo fa'un lavoro che se vuole le consente,forse,di arrivarci al controllo del cell,dell'investigatore ho paura,anche li'se vuole in 3 sec,le fanno il piacere...


Ehm...guarda che non serve a nulla cancellare i file...almeno che non riesci a farlo nel registro di sistema.
Senza contare che esistono software che ti filmano il desktop appena si accende il pc...:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Maggio 2011)

*Lothar*

Senti vogliono solo spaventarti...
Ma in coro ti dicono...
E' inutile che fai il figo!
Se tua moglie "vuole" baccarti ti becca...
Perchè le mogli fiutano come segugi...
Viene loro prurito al naso...

Sono per l'ipotesi che tua moglie 
"preferisca" non indagare perchè se indaga è costretta a trovare cose che non le piacciono per niente...

Ma sappiamo come vanno certe cose no?
Lei ti dice: " Caro hai voglia di scaricarmi la lavastoviglie?"
E tu: " Per niente, non mi faccio comandare qua, ma te la scarico lo stesso!".

Ecco in sintesi un rapporto autentico, no?
Lei sa che tu non hai nessuna voglia di fare quella cosa...ma te la chiede lo stesso.

Se fosse un'invornita ti direbbe:
" Oh caro vedo che sei stanco morto! Scarico io la lavastoviglie, vero che sono una brava donnina di casa? Me lo dici per favore?"

In altri casi tu adduci mille e dugento buoni motivi per non "poter" scaricare la lavastoviglie...un impegno di lavoro ecc...ecc...poi lei scopre che invece giocavi con il cellulare nascosto...

Cazzo è lì che si incazzano...capisci?


----------



## MK (23 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Già, deve scegliere....ma è talmente ovvio cosa vorrebbe scegliere...solo che non lo fa e vegeta...
> *E alla fine dovrò scegliere io per lei*


No. E' qui che sbagli secondo me. Non devi scegliere per lei ma devi scegliere per te stesso. E prenderti piena responsabilità della tua scelta. Niente casini (beh qualche urletto ci sta dai, siamo umani) ma dille chiaramente che così non si può può andare avanti. Che TU sei stanco della situazione e che le arriverà una bella raccomandata dall'avvocato.


----------



## Niko74 (23 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> No. E' qui che sbagli secondo me. Non devi scegliere per lei ma devi scegliere per te stesso. E prenderti piena responsabilità della tua scelta. Niente casini (beh qualche urletto ci sta dai, siamo umani) ma dille chiaramente che così non si può può andare avanti. Che TU sei stanco della situazione e che le arriverà una bella raccomandata dall'avvocato.


Beh...si...con "scegliere per lei" intendevo arrivare una cosa che io non vorrei fare...insomma scegliere la cosa meno brutta...
Mo vediamo....è quasi l'ora!!!!


----------



## MK (23 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Beh...si...con "scegliere per lei" intendevo arrivare una cosa che io non vorrei fare...insomma scegliere la cosa meno brutta...
> Mo vediamo....è quasi l'ora!!!!


Niko mi raccomando, freddo e deciso. Niente melodrammi. Poi ti sfoghi con noi...


----------



## lemon (23 Maggio 2011)

Forza niko! :up:


----------



## Niko74 (23 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Niko mi raccomando, freddo e deciso. Niente melodrammi. Poi ti sfoghi con noi...


Ok :up:
Facciamo una previsione: lei farà scena muta oppure dirà i classici "non so...ognuno ha bisogno dei suoi tempi...." Poi si metterà a piangere e non parlerà più...come al solito....
Bisogna solo vedre cosa farò io stavolta


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ok :up:
> Facciamo una previsione: lei farà scena muta oppure dirà i classici "non so...ognuno ha bisogno dei suoi tempi...." Poi si metterà a piangere e non parlerà più...come al solito....
> Bisogna solo vedre cosa farò io stavolta


 
Come faccio per parlare con tua moglie?


----------



## Niko74 (23 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Come faccio per parlare con tua moglie?


Che gli devi dire? :mrgreen:
Che ha 37 anni invece di 16??? :rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Che gli devi dire? :mrgreen:
> Che ha 37 anni invece di 16??? :rotfl:


 
Avrei  tante cose da dire a tua moglie.

Ma lei ha qualcuno con cui parlare?


----------



## Niko74 (23 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Avrei  tante cose da dire a tua moglie.
> 
> Ma lei ha qualcuno con cui parlare?


Mah...sinceramente penso di no....per lo meno non "esperta del settore".
Penso l'abbia detto solo alla madre un paio di mesi fa...però non ho la certezza che non l'abbia confidato a nessuno....

Poi ovviamente ha l'altro...che a suo dire non sente...però gli sms glieli manda...


----------



## MK (23 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ok :up:
> Facciamo una previsione: lei farà scena muta oppure dirà i classici "non so...ognuno ha bisogno dei suoi tempi...." Poi si metterà a piangere e non parlerà più...come al solito....
> Bisogna solo vedre cosa farò io stavolta


Lei lei lei sempre lei. E Niko dove sta? Se piange però c'è ancora qualche speranza...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mah...sinceramente penso di no....per lo meno non "esperta del settore".
> Penso l'abbia detto solo alla madre un paio di mesi fa...però non ho la certezza che non l'abbia confidato a nessuno....
> 
> Poi ovviamente ha l'altro...che a suo dire non sente...però gli sms glieli manda...


 
Ecco, tua moglie non ha nessuno che l'ascolti e che le faccia capire dove sta sbagliando.


----------



## Niko74 (23 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Lei lei lei sempre lei. E Niko dove sta? *Se piange però c'è ancora qualche speranza*...


Mah....:unhappy: 
Se senti sua madre piange per delle cagate immani...e visto che lei le somiglia come carattere....boh....


----------



## Niko74 (23 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ecco, tua moglie non ha nessuno che l'ascolti e che le faccia capire dove sta sbagliando.


Ma ci sono io no???  :mrgreen:


----------



## MK (23 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mah....:unhappy:
> Se senti sua madre piange per delle cagate immani...e visto che lei le somiglia come carattere....boh....


Lasciamo fuori la mamma dalla vostra coppia . Lei piange e tu che fai?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Lei lei lei sempre lei. E Niko dove sta? *Se piange però c'è ancora qualche speranza*...


 
E' la sua anima che la chiama: 
"Torna a casaaaaa"

Dove per casa non si intende marito e figli.


----------



## MK (23 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E' la sua anima che la chiama:
> "Torna a casaaaaa"
> 
> Dove per casa non si intende marito e figli.


E che torni allora. Mi sta venendo l'ansia.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ma ci sono io no??? :mrgreen:


 
No, tu non servi  per risolvere questa cosa. 
Sei parte in causa.

Lei deve rigenerarsi e ritrovarsi, capire il suo ruolo nella vita e uscire da quella specie di guscio che si è creata seguendo gli estri dei maschi invorniti che la circondano.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> E che torni allora. Mi sta venendo l'ansia.


 
Anche a me..... ogni volta che visito il forum e leggo Niko mi viene voglia di fare qualcosa per questa povera disperata....


----------



## oceansize (23 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Anche a me..... ogni volta che visito il forum e leggo Niko mi viene voglia di *fare qualcosa* per questa povera disperata....


:calcio:

ero palla al piede a porta vuota :carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (24 Maggio 2011)

Beh Nico nun se vede....

magari stanno a levarse la ruggine.....

buon segno...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No, tu non servi  per risolvere questa cosa.
> Sei parte in causa.
> 
> Lei deve rigenerarsi e ritrovarsi, capire il suo ruolo nella vita e uscire da quella specie di guscio che si è creata seguendo gli estri dei maschi invorniti che la circondano.


Nick...sento che la Matra ha ragione.


----------



## lothar57 (24 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti vogliono solo spaventarti...
> Ma in coro ti dicono...
> E' inutile che fai il figo!
> Se tua moglie "vuole" baccarti ti becca...
> ...


 
Piano piano Conte...state tutti esagerando,mi dipingete come non sono,
E'vero in parte,ma non ho la fila delle gentili signore,in panchina ad aspettarmi.
Per me e'un gioco,poi se becco,e come sai benissimo mica sempre succede,anzi di rado,bene,viceversa bene lo stesso,
Non vivo tra il Maxim e il San Martino,ma dentro un'ufficio,dal quale ogni tanto scappo..
No Conte il problema,e un po'mi rimorde la coscienza,e che lei ci crede fino ad un certo punto,ieri sera alla sua solita uscita sulle mie''presunte amiche'',ho ribattutto che se fosse stato cosi'non la ''guarderei piu''invece...la desolante risposta e'stata''c'e'chi ha messo incinta moglie e amante lo stesso giorno''....capito?


----------



## lemon (24 Maggio 2011)

Niko! Come è andata???


----------



## Sabina (24 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No, tu non servi  per risolvere questa cosa.
> Sei parte in causa.
> 
> Lei deve rigenerarsi e ritrovarsi, capire il suo ruolo nella vita e uscire da quella specie di guscio che si è creata seguendo gli estri dei maschi invorniti che la circondano.


Approvo :up:


----------



## Tubarao (24 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> edit x favore.grazie...


Editai, ma se tu ed Elena non levate i quote...........


Ustica.........:fischio::fischio:


----------



## lothar57 (24 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Editai, ma se tu ed Elena non levate i quote...........
> 
> 
> Ustica.........:fischio::fischio:


Grazie Tubarao non dubitavo..provvedo


----------



## contepinceton (24 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Piano piano Conte...state tutti esagerando,mi dipingete come non sono,
> E'vero in parte,ma non ho la fila delle gentili signore,in panchina ad aspettarmi.
> Per me e'un gioco,poi se becco,e come sai benissimo mica sempre succede,anzi di rado,bene,viceversa bene lo stesso,
> Non vivo tra il Maxim e il San Martino,ma dentro un'ufficio,dal quale ogni tanto scappo..
> No Conte il problema,e un po'mi rimorde la coscienza,e che lei ci crede fino ad un certo punto,ieri sera alla sua solita uscita sulle mie''presunte amiche'',ho ribattutto che se fosse stato cosi'non la ''guarderei piu''invece...la desolante risposta e'stata''c'e'chi ha messo incinta moglie e amante lo stesso giorno''....capito?



Ma Lothar, è il nostro amico là...che ciancia che se volesse potrebbe...e non sa appunto come vanno nei fatti certe cose no?
Appunto è un gioco...
E come sai...a volte si becca...e a volte si becca il due di picche...ma noi sappiamo che in definitiva a loro piace essere corteggiate no? ( Senza infastidirle)...

Si risposta desolante...
TI sta provocando...
Tu cambia sempre discorso quando fa così...


----------



## elena (24 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Editai, ma se tu ed Elena non levate i quote...........
> 
> 
> Ustica.........:fischio::fischio:


:up:


----------



## Tubarao (24 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> :up:


Come buttamo la polvere sotto al tappeto noi.......:mrgreen:


----------



## elena (24 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Come buttamo la polvere sotto al tappeto noi.......:mrgreen:


zitto...che il grande fratello ci guarda :mrgreen:


----------



## elena (24 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Piano piano Conte...state tutti esagerando,mi dipingete come non sono,
> E'vero in parte,ma non ho la fila delle gentili signore,in panchina ad aspettarmi.
> Per me e'un gioco,poi se becco,e come sai benissimo mica sempre succede,anzi di rado,bene,viceversa bene lo stesso,
> Non vivo tra il Maxim e il San Martino,ma dentro un'ufficio,dal quale ogni tanto scappo..
> No Conte il problema,e un po'mi rimorde la coscienza,e che lei ci crede fino ad un certo punto,ieri sera alla sua solita uscita sulle mie''presunte amiche'',ho ribattutto che se fosse stato cosi'non la ''guarderei piu''invece..*.la desolante risposta e'stata''c'e'chi ha messo incinta moglie e amante lo stesso giorno''....capito?*


mmhhh...se ti fai spiazzare da queste desolanti risposte lei non ci metterà molto tempo a capire, se non ha già capito tutto
e neppure vedo convincente la tattica di cambiare sempre discorso, come ti suggerisce il Conte


----------



## lothar57 (24 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma Lothar, è il nostro amico là...che ciancia che se volesse potrebbe...e non sa appunto come vanno nei fatti certe cose no?
> Appunto è un gioco...
> E come sai...a volte si becca...e a volte si becca il due di picche...ma noi sappiamo che in definitiva a loro piace essere corteggiate no? ( Senza infastidirle)...
> 
> ...


Infatti ieri sera l'jo interrotta a meta'..uh come tardi come che xxx,sarebbe uno dei ragazzi,non c''e'ancora??....

solo che ho fatto una cavolata...distratto...ho cacciato la cena che aveva preparato per ins figlio nel rusco.
Questo oltre a essermi costato la visione solo finale di Virtus-Siena,mi sono sentito in dovere di fargli primo e secondo,ha generato enormi sospetti...ma a cosa pensi... a te amore...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (24 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> mmhhh...se ti fai spiazzare da queste desolanti risposte lei non ci metterà molto tempo a capire, se non ha già capito tutto
> e neppure vedo convincente la tattica di cambiare sempre discorso, come ti suggerisce il Conte


 
invece serve,prove non ne ha e con il cavolo che le avra'...


----------



## elena (24 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> invece serve,prove non ne ha e con il cavolo che le avra'...


se lo dici tu
tu solo puoi saperlo

ma io dico che certe cose si percepiscono e si sentono
e non c'è bisogno di prove e prove


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Infatti ieri sera l'jo interrotta a meta'..uh come tardi come che xxx,sarebbe uno dei ragazzi,non c''e'ancora??....
> 
> solo che ho fatto una cavolata...distratto...ho cacciato la cena che aveva preparato per ins figlio nel rusco.
> Questo oltre a essermi costato la visione solo finale di Virtus-Siena,mi sono sentito in dovere di fargli primo e secondo,ha generato enormi sospetti...ma a cosa pensi... a te amore...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

che cazzone!!!


----------



## Sterminator (24 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Infatti ieri sera l'jo interrotta a meta'..uh come tardi come che xxx,sarebbe uno dei ragazzi,non c''e'ancora??....
> 
> solo che ho fatto una cavolata...distratto...ho cacciato la cena che aveva preparato per ins figlio nel rusco.
> Questo oltre a essermi costato la visione solo finale di Virtus-Siena,mi sono sentito in dovere di fargli primo e secondo,ha generato enormi sospetti...ma a cosa pensi... a te amore...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


ahia Lo', sei fritto...alla faccia che non fai mai passi falsi...:mrgreen:

ieri m'hai pure disapprovato volendomi approvare...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

la fai troppo scema tua moglie...stacca la spina prima che te stacchi lei qualcos'altro...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lemon (24 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Infatti ieri sera l'jo interrotta a meta'..uh come tardi come che xxx,sarebbe uno dei ragazzi,non c''e'ancora??....
> 
> solo che ho fatto una cavolata...distratto...ho cacciato la cena che aveva preparato per ins figlio nel rusco.
> Questo oltre a essermi costato la visione solo finale di Virtus-Siena,mi sono sentito in dovere di fargli primo e secondo,ha generato enormi sospetti...ma a cosa pensi... a te amore...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


ti do tempo un mese per passare al forum "Miamogliemihagonfiatodibotte.net" :rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (24 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> ti do tempo un mese per passare al forum "Miamogliemihagonfiatodibotte*edormoinufficio*.net" :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Infatti ieri sera l'jo interrotta a meta'..uh come tardi come che xxx,sarebbe uno dei ragazzi,non c''e'ancora??....
> 
> solo che ho fatto una cavolata...distratto...ho cacciato la cena che aveva preparato per ins figlio nel rusco.
> Questo oltre a essermi costato la visione solo finale di Virtus-Siena,mi sono sentito in dovere di fargli primo e secondo,ha generato enormi sospetti...ma a cosa pensi... a te amore...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAHAAH...Grande Lothar!:carneval::carneval::carneval:

E ricorda se succede qualcosa...ci penso io a convincere tua moglie...no?
Le dico...ma quali storie...ma cosa pensa male...Lothar era con me signora...abbiamo affari assieme...ma come si permette...quella tizia là...è la mia segretaria...


----------



## Tubarao (24 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAHAAH...Grande Lothar!:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> E ricorda se succede qualcosa...ci penso io a convincere tua moglie...no?
> Le dico...ma quali storie...ma cosa pensa male...Lothar era con me signora...abbiamo affari assieme...ma come si permette...quella tizia là...è la mia segretaria...


Guarda tu se alla fine tocca portavve le arance a San Vittore a tutti e due :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Guarda tu se alla fine tocca portavve le arance a San Vittore a tutti e due :mrgreen:


Tranquillo...sono pratico di ste faccende


----------



## lothar57 (24 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ahia Lo', sei fritto...alla faccia che non fai mai passi falsi...:mrgreen:
> 
> ieri m'hai pure disapprovato volendomi approvare...
> 
> ...


cazzo...davvero????scusami rimedio subito..meno male che al lavoro funziono se no....grazie di avermelo detto


----------



## contepinceton (24 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cazzo...davvero????scusami rimedio subito..meno male che al lavoro funziono se no....grazie di avermelo detto


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHA....Grande Lothar...AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAH...


----------



## lothar57 (24 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAHAAH...Grande Lothar!:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> E ricorda se succede qualcosa...ci penso io a convincere tua moglie...no?
> Le dico...ma quali storie...ma cosa pensa male...Lothar era con me signora...abbiamo affari assieme...ma come si permette...quella tizia là...è la mia segretaria...


 
 la segretaria era sotto la mia scrivania??.....ma dai poverina levava le ragnatele....mica pensare male


----------



## lothar57 (24 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Guarda tu se alla fine tocca portavve le arance a San Vittore a tutti e due :mrgreen:


 
ahhhh Tuba me'sto'a tocca rtacci tua.....


----------



## Sabina (24 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> invece serve,prove non ne ha e con il cavolo che le avra'...


Se sospetta e' a causa del tuo comportamento. Fai attenzione a questo. Com'è che sei cambiato? Ti stai facendo coinvolgere?


----------



## Sabina (24 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> ti do tempo un mese per passare al forum "Miamogliemihagonfiatodibotte.net" :rotfl:


Secondo me non lo "gonfia" di botte. Da come ne parla Lothar lo scarica da gran signora facendo bene attenzione ai conti.


----------



## Tubarao (24 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> ti do tempo un mese per passare al forum "Miamogliemihagonfiatodibotte.net" :rotfl:



Anche perchè non lo vedo mica così faina...........

Mi ha fatto editare un mio messaggio che parlava della moglie; l'ho fatto, gli ho detto che lo stesso messaggio era però in quote sia a lui che ad Elena; Elena lo ha editato......e chi è l'unico ancora con il messaggio ancora in bella vista ? LUI.....

Lothar.....smettila di mettere gli scordarelli nel latte la mattina........Invornito.....:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (24 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Anche perchè non lo vedo mica così faina...........
> 
> Mi ha fatto editare un mio messaggio che parlava della moglie; l'ho fatto, gli ho detto che lo stesso messaggio era però in quote sia a lui che ad Elena; Elena lo ha editato......e chi è l'unico ancora con il messaggio ancora in bella vista ? LUI.....
> 
> Lothar.....smettila di mettere gli scordarelli nel latte la mattina........Invornito.....:rotfl:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma perchè non posso mai pigiarti


----------



## Sterminator (24 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Anche perchè non lo vedo mica così faina...........
> 
> Mi ha fatto editare un mio messaggio che parlava della moglie; l'ho fatto, gli ho detto che lo stesso messaggio era però in quote sia a lui che ad Elena; Elena lo ha editato......e chi è l'unico ancora con il messaggio ancora in bella vista ? LUI.....
> 
> Lothar.....smettila di mettere gli scordarelli nel latte la mattina........Invornito.....:rotfl:


ahahahahahah

che poi ritengo anche inutile tutta sta segretezza per un acronimetto striminzito...

e che sara' mai, l'unica (omissis) cornuta di Bologna e circondario?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Anche perchè non lo vedo mica così faina...........
> 
> Mi ha fatto editare un mio messaggio che parlava della moglie; l'ho fatto, gli ho detto che lo stesso messaggio era però in quote sia a lui che ad Elena; Elena lo ha editato......e chi è l'unico ancora con il messaggio ancora in bella vista ? LUI.....
> 
> Lothar.....smettila di mettere gli scordarelli nel latte la mattina........Invornito.....:rotfl:



:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (24 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ahahahahahah
> 
> che poi ritengo anche inutile tutta sta segretezza per un acronimetto striminzito...
> 
> ...


magari l'unica di omissis anni con un marito omissisenne che lavora in qualcosa che ha a che fare col commercio


----------



## lothar57 (24 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> magari l'unica di omissis anni con un marito omissisenne che lavora in qualcosa che ha a che fare col commercio


 
Mi evochi tesoro??che posso fare per te??io ho a che fare con tante cose mica solo con quello...e in piu'mi tocca venire qua'con il mio fedele micio a 9 code per sistemarvi,,,che succede Amoremio .... questo casino??


----------



## Amoremio (24 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mi evochi tesoro??che posso fare per te??io ho a che fare con tante cose mica solo con quello...e in piu'mi tocca venire qua'con il mio fedele micio a 9 code per sistemarvi,,,che succede Amoremio .... questo casino??


passa va, che dev'esser roba forte :canna:

se ti capita un momento di lucidità potrai capire (forse) che sottolineavo l'esigenza si mantenere un certo riserbo su elementi apparentemente di difficile sufficienza per un'identificazione


----------



## lothar57 (24 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> passa va, che dev'esser roba forte :canna:
> 
> se ti capita un momento di lucidità potrai capire (forse) che sottolineavo l'esigenza si mantenere un certo riserbo su elementi apparentemente di difficile sufficienza per un'identificazione


fossi lucida come me potresti essere contenta cara mia,io faccio tante cose,credo bene,se fossi come dici tu...addio...credilo cosi'sei felice.
Io non ho raccontato niente,Conte a parte e non qua',sono vostre ilazioni,per tua norma e regola sono anche troppo riservato,e non sai come sia apprezzata la cosa.


----------



## Niko74 (24 Maggio 2011)

Buonaseeeeraaaaa 

Eccomi qua dopo una notte in bianco e una giornata di lavoro lunghissima....sto dormendo davanti al pc...comunque un piccolo riassunto ve lo faccio:

Discussione dai toni più accesi del solito...da parte mia, mentre da lei il solito silenzio tombale e parole estorte (anzi monosillabi)....in sintesi estrema:

- lei non ha ancora "pensato" perché non ha tempo
- non è colpa mia ma...."forse lo ha fatto per punirmi" (di una cosa di cui non ho colpa a suo dire....)

Alla fine le ho detto che se in 3 mesi "non ha avuto tempo di pensare" deve andarsene e da sola...perché se me ne andassi io lasciandola col bambino di tempo ne avrebbe pure di meno
Risposta sua...."ci devo pensare...non riesco a lasciare il bambino"

Il tutto in 3-4 ore dove è volata anche qualche parola un pò pesante e che alla fine non hanno portato pressocché a nulla a mio modo di vedere....


----------



## Niko74 (24 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Anche a me..... ogni volta che visito il forum e leggo Niko mi viene voglia di fare qualcosa per questa povera disperata....


Stavo per risponderti male...ma poi mi è tornato alla mente che io "non centro nulla" in questa storia...quindi non sarà certo disperata per colpa mia :rotfl:

Ho capito giusto vero? :carneval:


----------



## Niko74 (24 Maggio 2011)

Ah dimenticavo...dalla discussione di ieri sera le balle regnano ancora sovrane....

Parlando del fatto che lei cercasse ancora l'altro, negava spudoratamente dicendo che era da due mesi che non gli scriveva e non gli parlava....alla fine gli ho spiattellato che so con certezza che mi sta mentendo e.....ha ritrattato....

Gli sms (che mi diceva di non mandare più da mesi) ora li mandava non per le frasi da bacio perugina, ma poiché l'idiota, suo capo al lavoro, ora la tratta male e lei non ci sta a farsi mettere i piedi in testa....lui ovviamente non la caga di striscio (e gli credo non perché lo dice lei...ma perché ne ho le prove...)

Lei non capisce che le balle sono una cosa che non sopporto...non esita un secondo a raccontarle...bah....


----------



## oceansize (24 Maggio 2011)

scusa niko forse lo hai già detto, ma lei ha mai pensato di farsi aiutare? si rende conto della gravità della cosa e come tutto quello che succede a lei si riperquota sulla vostra famiglia?


----------



## Sabina (24 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Buonaseeeeraaaaa
> 
> Eccomi qua dopo una notte in bianco e una giornata di lavoro lunghissima....sto dormendo davanti al pc...comunque un piccolo riassunto ve lo faccio:
> 
> ...


Tutto giusto.... ma come fa una mamma a lasciare il proprio figlio?


----------



## Niko74 (24 Maggio 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> scusa niko forse lo hai già detto, ma lei ha mai pensato di farsi aiutare? si rende conto della gravità della cosa e come tutto quello che succede a lei si riperquota sulla vostra famiglia?


No, non sembra rendersi conto totalmente della gravità della cosa...oppure per lei non è cosi grave. Secondo me non ha bisogno di farsi aiutare, dice che se è ancora qui c'è un motivo e deve capire perché è arrivata a fare ciò che ha fatto...


----------



## oceansize (24 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> No, non sembra rendersi conto totalmente della gravità della cosa...oppure per lei non è cosi grave. Secondo me non ha bisogno di farsi aiutare, dice che se è ancora qui c'è un motivo e deve capire perché è arrivata a fare ciò che ha fatto...


il motivo è che la mamma non se l'è ripresa  vabbè era una battuta, probabilmente se foste stati lontani avrebbe avuto  modo di riflettere meglio. però così non mi pare che ci stia mettendo tanto impegno. magari un aiuto esterno servirebbe. anche perché tu più di tanto non la puoi aiutare, se l'altro l'ha scaricata, invece di essere uno scossone che la riporta alla realtà è fonte di disperazione e la porta ancora di più a fondo...boh non se ne esce


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Stavo per risponderti male...ma poi mi è tornato alla mente che io "non centro nulla" in questa storia...quindi non sarà certo disperata per colpa mia :rotfl:
> 
> Ho capito giusto vero? :carneval:


Infatti, hai capito giustissimo.

Ma una donna, per esprimersi e rispondere come racconti tu, deve essere proprio disperata.

Comunque:
qualche giorno fa stavo anch'io per scriverti un lungo post, ma per due volte non sono riuscita ad inviarlo, e si è cancellato.
Il concetto che emergeva chiarissimo era che tu non capisci una mazza di psicologia femminile, e il tuo unico obiettivo, per quanto tu voglia girarci intorno, è quello di avere ragione (non tanto di riscostruire).

La mia impressione è questa.


----------



## oceansize (24 Maggio 2011)

terapia di coppia?


----------



## oceansize (24 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Infatti, hai capito giustissimo.
> 
> Ma una donna, per esprimersi e rispondere come racconti tu, deve essere proprio disperata.
> 
> ...


come potrebbe capirci qualcosa, è un uomo 
cmq pure lei qualcosa la deve fare, non è che la soluzione arriva dal cielo

edit: a me non pare che lui voglia avere ragione, solo capire se ci sono i presupposti per ricostruire o meno, penso che se non tenesse alla moglie sarebbe già andato via da un pezzo


----------



## oceansize (24 Maggio 2011)

chiara tu cosa proponi?


----------



## Niko74 (24 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Tutto giusto.... ma come fa una mamma a lasciare il proprio figlio?


Ma mica è per sempre eh....
Se lei si lamenta di non avere tempo per pensare....visto che io di certo non le rompo più di tanto (in 2 mesi abbiamo parlato 3 volte...mica 50) io penso che stare un pò da sola le farebbe bene.

Avendo il bambino e col lavoro che fa lei non potrebbe gestirlo da sola...e il tempo per pensare non lo avrebbe MAI.....

Poi ovvio che io non la sbatterò mai fuori di casa....le ho detto che secondo me dovrebbe farlo

Dimenticavo...io non sono mica incapace di badare a mio figlio eh  e non le impedirei di vederlo assolutamente....


----------



## MK (24 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> deve andarsene e da sola...perché se me ne andassi io lasciandola col bambino di tempo ne avrebbe pure di meno
> Risposta sua...."ci devo pensare...non riesco a lasciare il bambino"


Non fare il solito maschio che minaccia di portarle via il figlio, facendo così non fai che peggiorare la situazione. Aiutarla a trovare un lavoro nuovo?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Maggio 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> scusa niko forse lo hai già detto, ma lei ha mai pensato di farsi aiutare? si rende conto della gravità della cosa e come tutto quello che succede a lei si riperquota sulla vostra famiglia?


In realtà, secondo me, lei è l'unica ad uscire bistrattata da questa situazione.

Dovrebbe rendersene conto, prima di tutto per se stessa.
Capisci che questa ha dato l'occasione a ben due uomini di prenderla a calci in culo? 

Io detesto vedere le donne che si riducono così.


----------



## oceansize (24 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> In realtà, secondo me, lei è l'unica ad uscire bistrattata da questa situazione.
> 
> Dovrebbe rendersene conto, prima di tutto per se stessa.
> Capisci che questa ha dato l'occasione a ben due uomini di prenderla a calci in culo?
> ...


c'è un grosso problema di fondo allora, perché per elemosinare attenzioni da uno che ti ha detto chiaramente che non vuole legami, rischiando di distruggere una famiglia e facendo soffrire una persona che conosci da una vita bisogna essere proprio di fuori.

una letterina dell'avvocato magari la smuoverebbe un po'!? o come dice mk intanto cercare un altro lavoro così cambia aria?

qualche giorno di vacanza? cazzo c'è tanto in gioco...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Maggio 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> come potrebbe capirci qualcosa, è un uomo
> *cmq pure lei qualcosa la deve fare, non è che la soluzione arriva dal cielo*
> 
> edit: a me non pare che lui voglia avere ragione, solo capire se ci sono i presupposti per ricostruire o meno, penso che se non tenesse alla moglie sarebbe già andato via da un pezzo





Niko74 ha detto:


> Ma mica è per sempre eh....
> Se lei si lamenta di non avere tempo per pensare....visto che io di certo non le rompo più di tanto (in 2 mesi abbiamo parlato 3 volte...mica 50) io penso che stare un pò da sola le farebbe bene.
> 
> Avendo il bambino e col lavoro che fa lei non potrebbe gestirlo da sola...e il tempo per pensare non lo avrebbe MAI.....
> ...


Ocean: in effetti lei si sta dimostrando poco collaborativa in confronto a Niko.

Niko: nessuno dubita delle tue capacità di padre, per questo dico che tra i due la più disperata è lei. Tu hai dimostrato di avere dei punti d'appoggio saldi.


----------



## Niko74 (24 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Infatti, hai capito giustissimo.
> 
> Ma una donna, per esprimersi e rispondere come racconti tu, deve essere proprio disperata.
> 
> ...


Ed è ovviamente sbagliata...:up:

Tu invece capisci tutto dei maschi vero (ah scusa...non c'è niente da capire)

Quindi io starei qui perché voglio avere ragione? Su cosa? Sul fatto che mi ha tradito? Bella ragione vorrei avere!!!!

Sono qui da quasi 3 mesi....le do tempo....la lascio pensare....per 3-4 volte abbiamo parlato (in 90 giorni) ma non va bene....lei è disperata poverina, lei qua...lei là.....i maschi sono invorniti, trogloditi e bla bla bla.....
Non ti sembra di essere un pò monotona?

Secondo me sei tu che vuoi avere ragione....


----------



## Niko74 (24 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Non fare il solito maschio che minaccia di portarle via il figlio, facendo così non fai che peggiorare la situazione. Aiutarla a trovare un lavoro nuovo?


Ommiioddiooo  Ma voi leggete tutte le frasi o vi fermate alla prima parola che vi fa andare il sangue alla testa 

Chi ha scritto che le porterei via il figlio quando sappiamo benissimo che se le cose andranno male il figlio lo avrebbe lei, si parlava di una cosa breve eh


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ommiioddiooo  Ma voi leggete tutte le frasi o *vi fermate alla prima parola che vi fa andare il sangue alla testa *
> 
> Chi ha scritto che le porterei via il figlio quando sappiamo benissimo che se le cose andranno male il figlio lo avrebbe lei, si parlava di una cosa breve eh


this! :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ed è ovviamente sbagliata...:up:
> 
> Tu invece capisci tutto dei maschi vero (ah scusa...non c'è niente da capire)
> 
> ...


 
Certo, io capisco dei maschi molto più di te. 

Per questo vorrei tanto parlare un pò con  tua moglie.


----------



## Niko74 (24 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> In realtà, secondo me, lei è l'unica ad uscire bistrattata da questa situazione.
> 
> Dovrebbe rendersene conto, prima di tutto per se stessa.
> Capisci che questa *ha dato l'occasione a ben due uomini di prenderla a calci in culo?*
> ...


Ma fammi il piacere......mi sa che la troglodita qui sei tu....


----------



## Niko74 (24 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *Certo, io capisco dei maschi molto più di te*.
> 
> Per questo vorrei tanto parlare un pò con  tua moglie.


Ah beh....ovvio...e che ci vuole a capire dei primati come noi maschi  
Scusa se per un attimo ho osato dubitare della tua onniscenza 

Che poi, cosa le diresti mai....lei può fare quello che vuole e lo sa dal primo giorno. Tranne ovviamente stare con altre persone fin che è sposata con me (ecco il troglodita che si impossessa di me!!!!).


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ma fammi il piacere......mi sa che la troglodita qui sei tu....





Niko74 ha detto:


> Ah beh....ovvio...e che ci vuole a capire dei primati come noi maschi
> Scusa se per un attimo ho osato dubitare della tua onniscenza
> 
> Che poi, cosa le diresti mai....lei può fare quello che vuole e lo sa dal primo giorno. Tranne ovviamente stare con altre persone fin che è sposata con me (ecco il troglodita che si impossessa di me!!!!).


 
Ehm...sarebbe MK quella a cui va il sangue alla testa?


----------



## Niko74 (24 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ocean: in effetti lei si sta dimostrando poco collaborativa in confronto a Niko.
> 
> Niko: nessuno dubita delle tue capacità di padre, per questo dico che tra i due la più disperata è lei. *Tu hai dimostrato di avere dei punti d'appoggio saldi*.


Oddio...se pensi che uno di questi era lei non è che me ne rimangono molti, Ci sono IO e mio figlio che per ora vista la tenera età è più un "punto fisso" che d'appoggio
Diciamo che reggo bene ma non è che siano tutte rose e fiori.

Poi se lo dici pure tu che è poco collaborativa...cos pretendi da una scimmia troglodita al cui genere io appartengo?  Io di pazienza ne ho tanta però se in 3 mesi perdo le staffe 3 volte è troppo?


----------



## Niko74 (24 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ehm...sarebbe MK quella a cui va il sangue alla testa?


Emhhh....si 
Perché non vedo come io avrei preso a calci in culo mia moglie....ovviamente in senso metaforico...
Lei può fare quello che vuole!!!! E' prenderla a calci in culo questo?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Oddio...*se pensi che uno di questi era lei* non è che me ne rimangono molti, Ci sono IO e mio figlio che per ora vista la tenera età è più un "punto fisso" che d'appoggio
> Diciamo che reggo bene ma non è che siano tutte rose e fiori.
> 
> Poi se lo dici pure tu che è poco collaborativa...cos pretendi da una scimmia troglodita al cui genere io appartengo?  Io di pazienza ne ho tanta però se in 3 mesi perdo le staffe 3 volte è troppo?


 
Ma no, ma no......
perdi pure le staffe, ci mancherebbe.

Ma vedi....anche mio marito era uno dei miei punti d'appoggio.
Ma è un concetto errato in partenza, a mio avviso.

I nostri punti d'appoggio dobbiamo essere noi stessi.

Io non mi permetto di giudicare, ma da esterna vi leggo come una coppia che per troppi anni è stata autoreferenziale.
Tu sei tutto( o quasi) per me e io sono tutto (o quasi) per te. 

Tua moglie sta cercando di svincolarsi, ma ha preso una strada sbagliata e la sta percorrendo malamente.
Purtroppo ha trovato un vero cretino: *e lei, comportandosi così si sta rivelando una donna di poca sostanza.*

Alla fine vorrei dirle questo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Maggio 2011)

Col cretino mi riferisco al tizio, non a te, sia chiaro.....


----------



## Niko74 (24 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Col cretino mi riferisco al tizio, non a te, sia chiaro.....


Ah ah ah :rotfl::rotfl:mi hai anticipato :rotfl::rotfl:
Avevo capito ma la battutina ci stava troppo bene :carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (24 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ah ah ah :rotfl::rotfl:mi hai anticipato :rotfl::rotfl:
> Avevo capito ma la battutina ci stava troppo bene :carneval:


Niko' scaricala a forza dalla madre....

pero' cazzo non avevi detto che il pirla e' il suo capo...

complica tutto di brutto se se lo vede tutto il giorno davanti alle gonadi...:mrgreen:

passa al piano B...

lo piji di striscio mentre attraversa e se spacca le gambine...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (25 Maggio 2011)

Spacca la faccia al suo capo, spacca la faccia al suo capo, spacca la faccia al suo capo, spacca la faccia al suo capo. Credevo fosse collega, non capo, quindi visto che era il capo, spacca la faccia al suo capo oppure convinci tua moglie e fare denuncia per molestie sessuali sul posto di lavoro  sarà un niente di fatto, ma se l'azienda è seria, scarica il capo per evitare figuracce e nel caso non ci fossero possibilità....spacca la faccia al suo capo.
Niko, credo che questa opzione ti farebbe diventare peggiore di certo, ti farebbe saltare il matrimonio al 100%, ma quando scoprirai appunto di non avere margini di manovra spaccagliela. :rotfl: (ovviamente sono ironico e mi prendevo in giro).
Allora, che fare??? Di cosa voleva punirti? Questa spiegazione te la deve e se non è convincente è il caso di fare i vestitini e dividersi, perchè a me sa tanto di scusa accampata, Niko, martella il ferro finchè è caldo, piegala, spezzala nel caso, dopo almeno se reagirà non sarà più  un vegetale.


----------



## Niko74 (25 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma no, ma no......
> perdi pure le staffe, ci mancherebbe.
> 
> Ma vedi....anche mio marito era uno dei miei punti d'appoggio.
> ...


Per il grassetto nero: si io sto spostando i punti di appoggio da NOI a ME e me la sto cavando senza perdere la testa. Mia moglie invece li ha spostati ma non sa nemmeno lei dove....


----------



## Niko74 (25 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Niko' scaricala a forza dalla madre....
> 
> pero' cazzo non avevi detto che il pirla e' il suo capo...
> 
> ...


Ma come non lo avevo detto!!! Lo ho detto si 
Comunque è una sorta di capoarea e gestisce una rete di punti vendita in 3 regioni....quindi si è il suo capo...ma lo vede si e no una volta al mese....


----------



## Sterminator (25 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ma come non lo avevo detto!!! Lo ho detto si
> Comunque è una sorta di capoarea e gestisce una rete di punti vendita in 3 regioni....quindi si è il suo capo...ma lo vede si e no una volta al mese....


Boh me saro' scordato...perdoname..

me faccio li cazzi de troppa gggente...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

comunque e' una volta al mese di troppo e devi rompe er chez a tua suocera per farle aggiungere un posto a tavola fisso per un po'...


----------



## Daniele (25 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ma come non lo avevo detto!!! Lo ho detto si
> Comunque è una sorta di capoarea e gestisce una rete di punti vendita in 3 regioni....quindi si è il suo capo...ma lo vede si e no una volta al mese....


e lei è stata banalmente con il capo...mha!!! Banalissima tua moglie, eh!!! Cioè io mi inazzerei come un cervo per le corna, ma poi con il capo è da filmetto di Serie C anni '70!!! Però se tua moglie dicesse che lui ha fatto pressioni per avere sesso minacciandola in quanto capo...ecco che le cose cambierebbero. :up:


----------



## Niko74 (25 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> e lei è stata banalmente con il capo...mha!!! Banalissima tua moglie, eh!!! Cioè io mi inazzerei come un cervo per le corna, ma poi con il capo è da filmetto di Serie C anni '70!!! *Però se tua moglie dicesse che lui ha fatto pressioni per avere sesso minacciandola in quanto capo*...ecco che le cose cambierebbero. :up:


Ehh no no no caro, lui la intortava con i messaggini tipo baci perugina eh (li ho pure letti...dopo il fatto perché lei se li conservava come reliquie)...lui era cosi bravo a parlare...e ora è cosi bravo a non cagarla.....boh....


----------



## oceansize (25 Maggio 2011)

senti un po' se la psicologa di Elisa http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2552 fa terapia di coppia a tutte e due?  perché mi sembrano simili, tutte e due imbambolate da un uomo inaffidabile e manipolatore (e loro a farsi manipolare come burattini)

edit:
potrebbero esere la stessa persona, Elisa forse è un po' più avanti, ma se guardi quanti 3D ha iniziato per poi cadere ogni volta ti renderai conto che non è una passeggiata. lei si sta facendo aiutare e le auguro di uscirne. tua moglie ancora non ha manco messo a fuoco il prblema...
http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=785


----------



## Niko74 (25 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Spacca la faccia al suo capo, spacca la faccia al suo capo, spacca la faccia al suo capo, spacca la faccia al suo capo. Credevo fosse collega, non capo, quindi visto che era il capo, spacca la faccia al suo capo oppure convinci tua moglie e fare denuncia per molestie sessuali sul posto di lavoro  sarà un niente di fatto, ma se l'azienda è seria, scarica il capo per evitare figuracce e nel caso non ci fossero possibilità....spacca la faccia al suo capo.
> Niko, credo che questa opzione ti farebbe diventare peggiore di certo, ti farebbe saltare il matrimonio al 100%, ma quando scoprirai appunto di non avere margini di manovra spaccagliela. :rotfl: (ovviamente sono ironico e mi prendevo in giro).
> Allora, che fare??? *Di cosa voleva punirti*? Questa spiegazione te la deve e se non è convincente è il caso di fare i vestitini e dividersi, perchè a me sa tanto di scusa accampata, Niko, martella il ferro finchè è caldo, piegala, spezzala nel caso, dopo almeno se reagirà non sarà più  un vegetale.


Beh...questa l'ha detta tipo alle 3 di notte quindi magari era in coma ...però secondo me un fondo di verità c'è sempre. 

Comunque le solite cose....tu mi trascuravi, io per te non contavo più niente, volevo sentirmi viva...

Giusto ieri mi ha chiamato uno dei miei più cari amici che però non vedo da parecchio....si è lasciato con la ragazza perché lo cornificava da oltre un anno...stavano per andare a convivere quando lui ha scoperto...
Beh...questo amico ha un carattere MOLTO diverso dal mio e se è vero che io sono uno di poche parole, questo è pressocché l'opposto....quasi una roba da "baci perugina" (stasera mi va di usare sto esempio )

Questo per arrivare al dunque....sapete il motivo per cui lo cornificava? Eccolo:

"....tu mi trascuravi, io per te non contavo più niente, volevo sentirmi viva..."

Ma come.....posso capire che lo si dica a me....MA A LUI tutto si può dire meno che trascurasse la compagna...eppure il motivo è sempre quello che tirano fuori....

Di qui la mia convinzione che qualsiasi cosa uno faccia è inutile...il problema parte da loro che non sono soddisfatte di quello che hanno ma non hanno il coraggio di ammetterlo a loro stesse...(difatti cercano altrove e ciò che trovano non va comunque bene)...Che casino 

Stavo per cedere e dirgli quanto lo capisco...però ho resistito...non è ancora il momento di parlare....


----------



## Niko74 (25 Maggio 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> senti un po' se la psicologa di Elisa http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2552 fa terapia di coppia a tutte e due?  perché mi sembrano simili, tutte e due imbambolate da un uomo inaffidabile e manipolatore (e loro a farsi manipolare come burattini)
> 
> edit:
> potrebbero esere la stessa persona, Elisa forse è un po' più avanti, ma se guardi quanti 3D ha iniziato per poi cadere ogni volta ti renderai conto che non è una passeggiata. lei si sta facendo aiutare e le auguro di uscirne. tua moglie ancora non ha manco messo a fuoco il prblema...


Poi domani ci guardo....ieri ho dormito 2 ore e pure oggi alla fine prima delle 01.00 non vado a letto.....

Domani striscerò


----------



## oceansize (25 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Poi domani ci guardo....ieri ho dormito 2 ore e pure oggi alla fine prima delle 01.00 non vado a letto.....
> 
> Domani striscerò


notte Niko, sei forte


----------



## contepinceton (25 Maggio 2011)

Nick...
Più ti leggo...più sento che ha ragione la Matra.
Io al tuo posto, non vorrei mai più avere a che fare cn mia moglie.
Mi avrebbe umiliato troppo.
Ma contento te...

Per me, non caverai un ragno dal buco...

Non è questione di maschio o femmina...
Ma la Matra si potrebbe parlare con tua moglie...e lasciare che se la sbrighino tra donne...

Non avrai MAI quelle spiegazioni...
E se te le darà...Fidati...ti appariranno tutte stupide: e ti incazzerai vieppiù con te stesso...

Nick...e se lei torna da te, vedrai ad ogni minimo casin le dirai...ah ma vai dal tuo amichetto eh? Cosa c'entro io? Lui si ti fa felice no?

Mi dispiace Nick.

Se una donna ci tiene a te, non ti lascia andare via per nessuna ragione al mondo.
Ma se ti lascia andare...tu vai e non voltarti indietro...e neanche te ne rendi conto di quanto presto fa ad andarsene dalla tua vita...

Nick: sei stato felice con tua moglie?
Chiediti solo questo.


----------



## lothar57 (25 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nick...
> Più ti leggo...più sento che ha ragione la Matra.
> Io al tuo posto, non vorrei mai più avere a che fare cn mia moglie.
> Mi avrebbe umiliato troppo.
> ...


Concordo con te e Matra,non c'e'niente da fare,poi se in 3 mesi non riesce a capire cosa vuole fare..da grande........
Capitasse a me  cadrebbe la casa in un secondo.......Niko e'una brava persona ma e'troppo buono,e i buoni al giorno d'oggi vengono divorati dagli squali,e lui ne ha uno in casa.........


----------



## Sabina (25 Maggio 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> senti un po' se la psicologa di Elisa http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2552 fa terapia di coppia a tutte e due?  perché mi sembrano simili, tutte e due imbambolate da un uomo inaffidabile e manipolatore (e loro a farsi manipolare come burattini)
> 
> edit:
> potrebbero esere la stessa persona, Elisa forse è un po' più avanti, ma se guardi quanti 3D ha iniziato per poi cadere ogni volta ti renderai conto che non è una passeggiata. lei si sta facendo aiutare e le auguro di uscirne. tua moglie ancora non ha manco messo a fuoco il prblema...
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=785


Elisa non fa terapia di coppia.
Vedo dura confrontare una storia di amanti vissuta per 5 anni con una "storia" praticamente mai cominciata. Credo anch'io che la moglie di Niko debba farsi aiutare, magari con una terapia da sola per adesso per risolvere alcune problematiche che sicuramente ha. Poi magari la terapia di coppia, successivamente, se matura nel suo percorso di amare ancora suo marito e di desiderare di salvare il suo matrimonio.


----------



## Sabina (25 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Beh...questa l'ha detta tipo alle 3 di notte quindi magari era in coma ...però secondo me un fondo di verità c'è sempre.
> 
> Comunque le solite cose....tu mi trascuravi, io per te non contavo più niente, volevo sentirmi viva...
> 
> ...


E' giusto quello che scrivi, il problema non siete voi. E' che non tutte le donne lo capiscono.


----------



## Diletta (25 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Beh...questa l'ha detta tipo alle 3 di notte quindi magari era in coma ...però secondo me un fondo di verità c'è sempre.
> 
> Comunque le solite cose....*tu mi trascuravi, io per te non contavo più niente, volevo sentirmi viva...
> *
> ...



Niko, se posso darti un consiglio anch'io ti dico di non avere reticenze ad aprirti con un amico,  se stavi per farlo vuol dire che ne hai il bisogno. E' una bella valvola di sfogo anche quella, soprattutto se la persona dall'altra parte vive lo stesso dramma.

A parte questo, tutte le donne che conosco, amiche intime o meno, dicono tutte la stessa identica cosa evidenziata, è un copione di un film.
Non voglio sembrare la perfetta che si dissocia dal mucchio: anch'io sono donna e mi piacerebbe sentirmi considerata, corteggiata, unica per lui.
A volte mi ci sento (come ora, è ovvio), spesso non mi ci sentivo più.
E' un problema comune, a questo punto è questione anche e soprattutto di fortuna il non imbattersi lungo il cammino in certi personaggi che ci sanno fare, perchè non credo che sia così impossibile scavalcare il recinto...con tutto il dolore che ne segue. Va bè che ci sono anche i principi morali a frenarti (come nel mio caso che sono molto forti, anche troppo) ma....vediamo come vanno a finire certe cose purtroppo.
E tutto per una manciata di attenzioni in più, per la gratificazione di ricevere tutte quelle cavolatine di frasi fatte...la cosa mi fa incazzare per come siamo fatte noi e per come siete fatti voi (vi potreste sforzare, no?)
Ah, c'è un altro ingrediente potentissimo che se viene a mancare è un casino: l'abitudine e di conseguenza la noia.
Questo vale per tutti: uomini e donne, ed è probabilmente quello che si è verificato al tuo amico.

Sì, hai ragione tu: qualunque cosa si faccia, quando c'è l'insoddisfazione che parte da dentro, non va mai bene.
Però c'è una cosa verissima (io l'ho provata): ci rendiamo conto di quanto lui/lei sia importante per noi quando vediamo che lo stiamo per perdere.
Medita su questo e agisci di conseguenza.
Deve provare quella situazione, a te studiare come.


----------



## dottor manhattan (25 Maggio 2011)

Scusa Niko,
l'altro sarebbe il suo capo.

Non è che possa esserci qualche altro tipo di azione coercitiva nei confronti di tua moglie che non sia prettamente sentimentale o sessuale?


----------



## bastardo dentro (25 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nick...
> Più ti leggo...più sento che ha ragione la Matra.
> Io al tuo posto, non vorrei mai più avere a che fare cn mia moglie.
> Mi avrebbe umiliato troppo.
> ...


 
verissimo, quando una donna decide non cìè se e non c'è ma.... un uomo può decidere solo per orgoglio, per una stupida manifestazione di forza e di affermazione del proprio ego che spesso è lacerante. una donna decide, scientificamente, scientemente e si convince con più facilità della propria decisione e raramente, molto raramente torna indietro.....

bastardo dentro


----------



## Niko74 (25 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> E' giusto quello che scrivi, il problema non siete voi. E' che non tutte le donne lo capiscono.


Si, in effetti pure lei ha degli sprazzi in cui lo capisce....però poi mi dice ste cose che si contraddicono tra loro...
Cioè: tu mi punisci ma non è colpa mia ed è un problema tuo.....allora perché mi punisci?  E facendo le cose di nascosto?

E' ovvio che non vuole punirmi....


----------



## Niko74 (25 Maggio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Scusa Niko,
> l'altro sarebbe il suo capo.
> 
> Non è che possa esserci qualche altro tipo di azione coercitiva nei confronti di tua moglie che non sia prettamente sentimentale o sessuale?


No no, come detto poco sopra a Daniele, lui se l'è intortata per bene in maniera molto abile. Nessuna coercizione.


----------



## Niko74 (25 Maggio 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> verissimo, quando una donna decide non cìè se e non c'è ma.... un uomo può decidere solo per orgoglio, per una stupida manifestazione di forza e di affermazione del proprio ego che spesso è lacerante. una donna decide, scientificamente, scientemente e si convince con più facilità della propria decisione e raramente, molto raramente torna indietro.....
> 
> bastardo dentro


Mmmmhhh....e allora decidesse no? Io qua è 3 mesi che aspetto tutta sta scentificità e convinzione...ma non vedo nulla....nella sua testa c'è solo una gran nebbia...


----------



## Elisa (25 Maggio 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> senti un po' se la psicologa di Elisa http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2552 fa terapia di coppia a tutte e due?  perché mi sembrano simili, tutte e due imbambolate da un uomo inaffidabile e manipolatore (e loro a farsi manipolare come burattini)
> 
> edit:
> potrebbero esere la stessa persona, Elisa forse è un po' più avanti, ma se guardi quanti 3D ha iniziato per poi cadere ogni volta ti renderai conto che non è una passeggiata. lei si sta facendo aiutare e le auguro di uscirne. tua moglie ancora non ha manco messo a fuoco il prblema...
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=785


Ciao...vedo che vengo presa da "esempio" :carneval: andiamo bene!! dai scherzo...spero che la mia brutta esperienza possa anzi servire a tutte quelle donne che si mettono in una situazione del genere.
Devono capire che e' veramente come una droga...si inizia per provare, per "gioco", perche' in quel momento si ha bisogno di qualcosa che possa aiutare a superare le difficolta'. Invece che chiedere aiuto a chi ti sta' vicino, si viene "affascinati" da la cosa proibita...non si pensa alle conseguenze.
Poi senza nemmeno accorgersene, passano i giorni, i mesi e gli anni...se ne diventa dipendente. Ma non e' amore. l'amore e' un'altra cosa...l'amore non fa male e non crea dipendenza, anzi ti aiuta a vivere serenamente anche con te stessa oltre che nella coppia.
Molte persone fragili come me, purtroppo cadono nella trappola dell'emozione "facile"... ma se poi si e' una persona vera e "pulita", prima o poi viene fuori e inizi a stare male per quello che stai facendo, sempre + male, ancora + male quando ti rendi conto che non riesci ad uscirne...
Il mio percorso e' ancora lungo, anche perche' ho fatto il grosso errore di capire solo negli ultimi mesi di avere veramente un "problema" che andava al di la' dell'amante, del marito e di tutto il resto.
Il problema sono IO! (questo forum, nonostante alti e bassi, mi ha molto aiutata e sopratt alcune persone che mi sono state vicine).
Auguro a tutte le donne in questa situazione di avere la forza ed il coraggio di dire BASTA! basta ad annullare se stesse per un "amore che amore non e'"...

Baci


----------



## Daniele (25 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> No no, come detto poco sopra a Daniele, lui se l'è intortata per bene in maniera molto abile. Nessuna coercizione.


Niko, un capo non ha bisogno di dire nulla per attuare una coercizione, alcune persone deboli possono anche pensare che sia sottointeso il " se poi non ci stai alla mia gentilezza sai che avrai vita difficile con me sopra di te!" e l'attuale condizione ne è la riprova, visto che adesso lui, da quanto dice tua moglie, le rende la vita difficile. Questo rendere la vita difficile può essere visto anche come mobbing riferito al fatto che lei non dandogliela subirà questo effetto collaterale. Se fossi in te e per tua moglie che non c'è con la testa mi informerei da un avvocato se ci sono gli estremi per agire, ricorda che tu sei suo marito e finchè non siete divorziati (e non solo separati) tu hai comunque dei doveri di mutuo soccorso e se lei ora si trova ad essere sottoposta ad un comportamento lavorativo iniquo perchè non ci sta con il capo, bhe mi pare evidente che lei non ha la lucidità per agire, ma questa dovresti averla te!
In passato detta da Sterminator sembravi un poco moscio e forse questa moscezza (che però resistendo 3 mesi hai dimostrato di non avere poi) ha allontanato tua moglie, se sai dimostrare di essere il marito che ha sposato, quello che in caso di necessità l'aiuta e non solo in coinquilino che aiuta nelle vicende domestiche, allora per me cambieranno di molto le tue chanches.
Informarsi costa poco, ricorda e la conoscenza è sempre un vantaggio rispetto l'ignoranza e la supponenza di sapere come sono le cose, niente è mai come sembra.
Ti faccio notare che davvero il comportamento del tizio può sembrare quello di chi fa mobbing e che tua moglie indirettamente ci sia anche caduta, quale persona debole che ha dimostrato di essere, in questo tranello.


----------



## Daniele (25 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mmmmhhh....e allora decidesse no? Io qua è 3 mesi che aspetto tutta sta scentificità e convinzione...ma non vedo nulla....nella sua testa c'è solo una gran nebbia...


Nienter aspettare, agisci anche per tua moglie, se tu fossi infermo mentalmente sarebbe lei ad agire per te e non temere che lo farebbe con efficienza e capacità, come quasi tutte le donne.


----------



## dottor manhattan (25 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Niko, *un capo non ha bisogno di dire nulla per attuare una coercizione*, alcune persone deboli possono anche pensare che sia sottointeso il " se poi non ci stai alla mia gentilezza sai che avrai vita difficile con me sopra di te!" e l'attuale condizione ne è la riprova, visto che adesso lui, da quanto dice tua moglie, le rende la vita difficile. Questo rendere la vita difficile può essere visto anche come mobbing riferito al fatto che lei non dandogliela subirà questo effetto collaterale. Se fossi in te e per tua moglie che non c'è con la testa mi informerei da un avvocato se ci sono gli estremi per agire, ricorda che tu sei suo marito e finchè non siete divorziati (e non solo separati) tu hai comunque dei doveri di mutuo soccorso e se lei ora si trova ad essere sottoposta ad un comportamento lavorativo iniquo perchè non ci sta con il capo, bhe mi pare evidente che lei non ha la lucidità per agire, ma questa dovresti averla te!
> In passato detta da Sterminator sembravi un poco moscio e forse questa moscezza (che però resistendo 3 mesi hai dimostrato di non avere poi) ha allontanato tua moglie, se sai dimostrare di essere il marito che ha sposato, quello che in caso di necessità l'aiuta e non solo in coinquilino che aiuta nelle vicende domestiche, allora per me cambieranno di molto le tue chanches.
> Informarsi costa poco, ricorda e la conoscenza è sempre un vantaggio rispetto l'ignoranza e la supponenza di sapere come sono le cose, niente è mai come sembra.
> Ti faccio notare che davvero il comportamento del tizio può sembrare quello di chi fa mobbing e che tua moglie indirettamente ci sia anche caduta, quale persona debole che ha dimostrato di essere, in questo tranello.


Beh, l'hai detta nuda e cruda. Io preferivo sintetizzare.
Soprattutto, in una situazione simile, sarebbe più comprensibile la chiusura di sua moglie.

Ma sono e restano ipotesi.

Ok, diciamo pure che il tipo è un "sentimentale" da intortatura.
Un professionista, con una posizione...immagino una famiglia.

Pure lui arriverà al dunque, prima o poi. Tutto finisce, e la moglie di Niko potrebbe rinsavire fisiologicamente a tempo debito.


----------



## Daniele (25 Maggio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Beh, l'hai detta nuda e cruda. Io preferivo sintetizzare.
> Soprattutto, in una situazione simile, sarebbe più comprensibile la chiusura di sua moglie.
> 
> Ma sono e restano ipotesi.
> ...


Dottor manhattan, le ipotesi diventano serie se il comportamento successivo mostra quello che sarebbe successo ad un no evidente  lo sai anche tu che in certo casi in Italia si è colpevoli non in base a prove definite, ma si riesce ad essere colpevoli se i fatti sono compatibili con una ipotesi di reato , motivo per cui sono incacchiato come una faina sul fatto che l'assassino di mio padre sia ancora libero. Siamo in uno stato di polizia? Ok, ma che sia di polizia sempre e comunque.


----------



## Niko74 (25 Maggio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Beh, l'hai detta nuda e cruda. Io preferivo sintetizzare.
> Soprattutto, in una situazione simile, sarebbe più comprensibile la chiusura di sua moglie.
> 
> Ma sono e restano ipotesi.
> ...


Tutto giusto tranne per la famiglia...è un quarantenne single.


----------



## dottor manhattan (25 Maggio 2011)

Niko,
lasciamo perdere il discorso sentimentale per un attimo.

Quanto e determinante il tipo nella condizione lavorativa di tua moglie?

Con questo non voglio dire che il tipo non sia di suo gradimento, ma che a questo possa aggiungersi una qualche forzatura può essere plausibile.

Per me il silenzio e la ritrosia di tua moglie sono molto significativi.


----------



## tradito77 (25 Maggio 2011)

Niko mi spiace un casino.
Mi spiace perchè posso capire come soffri.
Mi spiace perchè dopo 3 mesi non c'è ancora una via d'uscita.
Non c'è una "ricetta" per venirne fuori. A questo punto solo tu puoi sapere dove vuoi andare e dove puoi arrivare. Penso anch'io, come ha detto qualcuno, che un'aiuto esterno (terapia di coppia) a questo punto può essere l'unica prospettiva in ottica di recupero della coppia. Partendo dal presupposto che comunque anche tua moglie ci starà malissimo in questa situazione, vi serve qualcosa che sblocchi questo stallo nel bene o nel male. 
L'alternativa è sentire un'avvocato, quindi andare verso la rottura definitiva.
Il cammino che hai davanti è duro in ogni caso, ma se decidi di percorrere una strada, vai avanti come dice il Conte e non voltarti più indietro. Alla fine troverai un nuovo equilibrio e troverai sicuramente la felicità.


----------



## Niko74 (25 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Nienter aspettare, agisci anche per tua moglie, se tu fossi infermo mentalmente sarebbe lei ad agire per te e non temere che lo farebbe con efficienza e capacità, come quasi tutte le donne.


Si, ma cavoli....mica mia moglie è inferma mentalmente eh


----------



## Daniele (25 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Si, ma cavoli....mica mia moglie è inferma mentalmente eh


Niko, ragiona un poco, tua moglie non ne sta uscendo assolutamente da questa situazione ed è chiusa in sè stessa, leggi Dottor Mathattan, se lui è il suo capo è può in qualche modo modificare lo status lavorativo di tua moglie (in meglio o in peggio) non è necessario farlo notare da parte sua. Niko, ci sono momenti in cui una persona anche se sana di mente è inferma mentalmente, se ti rompi entrambe le gambe sei bloccato come una persona paralizzata e poco conta che sia una cosa temporanea, in quel periodo tu avrai le limitazioni di una persona con le gambe paralizzate. Hai mai valutato che adesso tua moglie non riesce ad agire neppur mimimamente? Essere marito non vuol dire solo convivere e farci un figlio con una donna e poi basta, vuol dire anche altro ed è il mutuo aiuto che sostiene tutto. Togli un poco di orgoglio, puoi essere certo con sicurezza che il tizio non stia facendo adesso pressioni lavorative a tua moglie per farla vivere male? Se lo fa allora è probabile che tua moglie sotto sotto sapesse che rifiutare le avanches di un capo porta a questo e che anche se solo in parte ci sia stata perchè da un lato voleva e dall'altro spaventata. Guardala ora, è silenziosa e sta ancora con te e te lo ha detto ed è un vegetale, non si apre con te e non si aprirà. 
Niko, tua moglie forse in parte ha prorpio bisogno di te come marito al suo fianco, che le dici "non ti capisco ma ti sorreggo!" che a volte è quello che una persona vorrebbe sentirsi dire, non sempre devi capire le azioni di una persona per darle una mano, ok?


----------



## Sterminator (25 Maggio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Niko mi spiace un casino.
> Mi spiace perchè posso capire come soffri.
> Mi spiace perchè dopo 3 mesi non c'è ancora una via d'uscita.
> Non c'è una "ricetta" per venirne fuori. A questo punto solo tu puoi sapere dove vuoi andare e dove puoi arrivare. Penso anch'io, come ha detto qualcuno, che un'aiuto esterno (terapia di coppia) a questo punto può essere l'unica prospettiva in ottica di recupero della coppia. Partendo dal presupposto che comunque anche tua moglie ci starà malissimo in questa situazione, vi serve qualcosa che sblocchi questo stallo nel bene o nel male.
> ...


La moglie di Niko secondo me e' recuperabilissima, essendo rimasta solo al primo step, se e' vero...

ha solo bisogno di una terapia d'urto che le faccia capire che e' stata trattata come un burattino da un figlio di puttana e pezzo di merda...

altro elemento a suo "favore" e' che lei oltre Niko non ha mai avuto altre esperienze e ce stanno da ragazzini...se ricordo bene...

MANDALA DALLA MADRE....cosi' anche se fuori casa e' "protetta" e magari col disagio psicologico della separazione che magari puo' pensare definitiva, ma non lo sara', se sbatacchia la neuro, cazzo...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Maggio 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> Auguro a tutte le donne in questa situazione di avere la forza ed il coraggio di dire BASTA! basta ad annullare se stesse per un "amore che amore non e'"...
> 
> Baci


 
E brava Elisa! Standing ovation!

Ma come cavolo avete fatto (tu, la moglie di Niko, e milioni di altre) a mettervi in testa che là fuori (dal vostro matrimonio) c'è l'amore vero che sognate? 

Per me siete un mistero.

Là fuori c'è modo di sentirsi vive, sì...

C'è l'imbarazzo della scelta
C'è il momento di sballo.....

ma poi fermatevi lì, è così difficile?


----------



## Sterminator (25 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E brava Elisa! Standing ovation!
> 
> Ma come cavolo avete fatto (tu, la moglie di Niko, e milioni di altre) a mettervi in testa che là fuori (dal vostro matrimonio) c'è l'amore vero che sognate?
> 
> ...


Te fai tanto la galletta perche' non hai trovato quello proprio "giusto" sul tuo cammino...

pensaci giacomina...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dottor manhattan (25 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E brava Elisa! Standing ovation!
> 
> Ma come cavolo avete fatto (tu, la moglie di Niko, e milioni di altre) a mettervi in testa che là fuori (dal vostro matrimonio) c'è l'amore vero che sognate?
> 
> ...


Si perde la testa a volte, il controllo.
Tutto sta a vedere quanto dura il gioco.


----------



## Elisa (25 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Te fai tanto la galletta perche' non hai trovato quello proprio "giusto" sul tuo cammino...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Si appunto...o forse sei semplicemente "diversa".... comunque io non sono in cerca di niente altro... avevo incontrato una persona con cui mi era sembrato di stare talmente bene, da poterci costruire qualcosa insieme, andando anche incontro a casini immani e distruggendo tutto cio' che avevo costruito fino a quel momento nella mia vita.
Che cazzata!!! :sonar:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Te fai tanto la galletta perche' non hai trovato quello proprio "giusto" sul tuo cammino...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 
L'ho trovato sì,

e l'ho pure neutralizzato.  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Se Niko mi passa il numero di sua moglie le spiego come si fa....


----------



## dottor manhattan (25 Maggio 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> Si appunto...o forse sei semplicemente "diversa".... comunque io non sono in cerca di niente altro... avevo incontrato una persona con cui mi era sembrato di stare talmente bene, da poterci costruire qualcosa insieme, andando anche incontro a casini immani e distruggendo tutto cio' che avevo costruito fino a quel momento nella mia vita.
> Che cazzata!!! :sonar:


Mi sa che sterminator per giusto intendeva qualcosina di diverso...


----------



## Elisa (25 Maggio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Mi sa che sterminator per giusto intendeva qualcosina di diverso...



Cioe'??? uno x cui perdi la testa e che e' talmente bastardo da tenerti in ballo anni e anni x niente??? :mrgreen:


----------



## Sabina (25 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> L'ho trovato sì,
> 
> e l'ho pure neutralizzato.  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Se Niko mi passa il numero di sua moglie le spiego come si fa....


Bisogna vedere se poi Niko sara' d'accordo con il tuo metodo


----------



## dottor manhattan (25 Maggio 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> Cioe'??? uno x cui perdi la testa e che e' talmente bastardo da tenerti in ballo anni e anni x niente??? :mrgreen:


A volte io capisco male, ma penso intendesse uno che ti fa perdere la testa...."letteralmente".


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Bisogna vedere se poi Niko sara' d'accordo con il tuo metodo


 
:up::up::up:


----------



## Sterminator (25 Maggio 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> Si appunto...o forse sei semplicemente "diversa".... comunque io non sono in cerca di niente altro... avevo incontrato una persona con cui mi era sembrato di stare talmente bene, da poterci costruire qualcosa insieme, andando anche incontro a casini immani e distruggendo tutto cio' che avevo costruito fino a quel momento nella mia vita.
> Che cazzata!!! :sonar:


Credo che per giustificarsi il passaggio zoccolesco della vita, lo si carichi di aspettative che vanno al di la' dell'effettiva consistenza....

tutto, nella quasi totalita', per una semplice insoddisfazione di partenza...

comunque penso che possa pure capitare di trovare persone oggettivamente migliori di quelle che si hanno a casa, con cui si hanno ancora piu' affinita', pero' se poi nel tempo, con una selezione ancora piu' estesa se ne incontrasse un altro ancora piu' affine, se rifa' il giro?

mica male...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Elisa (25 Maggio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> A volte io capisco male, ma penso intendesse uno che ti fa perdere la testa...."letteralmente".


si...il classico pezzo di M....!!!! :mexican: te la fa perdere e fa di te quello "che vuole" fino a "distruggerti" grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Maggio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> A volte io capisco male, ma penso intendesse uno che ti fa perdere la testa...."letteralmente".


 
Giusto.

Ma ricordiamoci ch la testa è nostra, e se la perdiamo è perchè lo vogliamo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Maggio 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> si...il classico pezzo di M....!!!! :mexican: te la fa perdere e fa di te quello "che vuole" fino a "distruggerti" grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


 
Elisa...io resto allibita: nessuno ha il potere di distruggerti, a meno che non glielo permetti tu.


----------



## Sterminator (25 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *L'ho trovato sì,
> 
> e l'ho pure neutralizzato.  *  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Se Niko mi passa il numero di sua moglie le spiego come si fa....


Se come no...

sara' stato n'artro senza palle che se metteva l'ovatta....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Rabarbaro (25 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Si, ma cavoli....mica mia moglie è inferma mentalmente eh



Ciao Niko!

Mi aggancio come un lemure a questa tua orgogliosa affermazione, dopo aver lungamente letto le tue discese ardite nell'inelocubrabile, per un paio di inutili impressioni.

Ed è ragionevolmente appagante spostare l'attenzione da te e dalla tua lei obnubilata ai fattori al contorno che intricano i malleoli della sua fede e annodano i nervi del tuo animo, ma sarebbe come incolpare la perfida nube oscura e non il buco del tetto se il temporale notturno ci inumidisce testa e federa mentre dormiamo.

Perchè non è il suiseki che dà forma al bonsai, tutt'al più lo orna, ma una donna non diviene falsa e bugiarda per la presenza di un altro uomo, nè la sua fedeltà e correttezza vanno ascritte alla mancanza di golosi richiami, così come non c'è virtù senza tentazioni nè onore senza fatica.
La garzona di panetteria può ben resistere alle baguette del fornaio e la meretrice e cottimo merita il bel rispetto di Tony pappone!
La mondina si ritrae dalle avances del risaiolo vercellese e la fantessa non ceede alla gavetta colpata oltremodo dall'addetto alla fureria.
E la tua moscardina mugliera non potrebbe parimenti schivare gli schizzi biancastri del capomastro in canottiera?

Io dico di sì.

E certo poi la tua resistenza non va imputata a dabbenaggine o irrisolutezza ma piuttosto a utile omeostasi e positivo arrabattamento.
La bontà non ha avuto più importanza nella tua situazione di quanto la gengivite batterica lo ebbe nel big bang.
Perchè le persone buone fanno star meglio gli altri, anche se immeritevoli, anche se cattivi.
Tu, invece, non hai trovato una fattiva e rapida soluzione all'incartapecorimento sintomatico che ha colpito la tua consorte, favorendo quindi il perpetrarsi di un ciliciamento sfinterocerebrale che non la allevia e non la sgronda dal titillamento e dall'incaprettamento che la svasa e condisce d'aceto.
Lo sbombello l'avrebbe carpiata ma lenita.
Lo strepito l'avrebbe smagata e lisciata.
Lo sdaazzo l'avrebbe sedata poi limata.

Ma l'assenza di protervia a quale luogo conduce?
E la mancanza di gaglioffaggine a quale ratio si ferma?

E ricordati che il fine ultimo di ogni evoluzione è la morte, di rapporti, di individui e di specie intere.

Evolviti per non decedere.

Ciao!


----------



## Elisa (25 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Credo che per giustificarsi il passaggio zoccolesco della vita, lo si carichi di aspettative che vanno al di la' dell'effettiva consistenza....
> 
> tutto, nella quasi totalita', per una semplice insoddisfazione di partenza...
> 
> ...



Va beh dai...non e' che sia poi cosi' facile perdere la testa veramente per qualcuno tanto da voler lasciare "tutto"...
E poi un conto e' cercarsi storielle x scopazzare in giro, un conto e' "innamorarsi" di un'altra persona in un momento particolare della propria vita.


----------



## dottor manhattan (25 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Giusto.
> 
> Ma ricordiamoci ch la testa è nostra, e se la perdiamo è perchè lo vogliamo.


Ma no, non ero cosi fatalista nemmeno a sei anni....


----------



## Elisa (25 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Elisa...io resto allibita: nessuno ha il potere di distruggerti, a meno che non glielo permetti tu.


E lo so'...non per questo sono in psico-analisi!!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Se come no...
> 
> sara' stato n'artro senza palle che se metteva l'ovatta....
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 
Beh, certo...
alla fine non sono mai al mio livello.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Maggio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Ma no, non ero cosi fatalista nemmeno a sei anni....


 
In effetti si sente.


----------



## dottor manhattan (25 Maggio 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Niko!
> 
> Mi aggancio come un lemure a questa tua orgogliosa affermazione, dopo aver lungamente letto le tue discese ardite nell'inelocubrabile, per un paio di inutili impressioni.
> 
> ...


Tu dici di si?

Potrebbe pure essere, ma se fosse quello il caso (andiamo per ipotesi ricordo) potrebbe essere che no, invece, e i casi sono troppi.


----------



## Sterminator (25 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Beh, certo...
> alla fine non sono mai al mio livello.


Infatti, sei costretta a cercarti gli smidollati, proprio per l'effetto bambola gonfiabile o Big Jim, perche' non appena trovi quello kazzuto, sbiellerai miseramente e ti meraviglierai di te stessa...

Klaudia Koll e' na' mistica mo'...per dire...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (25 Maggio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Scusa Niko,
> l'altro sarebbe il suo capo.
> 
> Non è che possa esserci qualche altro tipo di azione coercitiva nei confronti di tua moglie che non sia prettamente sentimentale o sessuale?


certo che e'cosi'...succede in tutte leaziende del mondo.
La tiene in pugno...e guardate che adesso le aziende licenziano in un amen,non e'piu'come una volta........complimenti  dottor, qui'tutti a cercare soluzione assurde..quando e'evidente


----------



## dottor manhattan (25 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> certo che e'cosi'...succede in tutte leaziende del mondo.
> La tiene in pugno...e guardate che adesso le aziende licenziano in un amen,non e'piu'come una volta........complimenti dottor, qui'tutti a cercare soluzione assurde..quando e'evidente


Il fatto è che si ragiona sempre su se stessi, facendo sembrare i tradimenti subiti un motivo e un movente di vita universale.

Ma in questo caso, lo ricordo, si tratta solo di supposizioni. Certo è che dopo 150 pagine a parlare di corna, amore e tradimento, fare una piccola digressione, forse, può servire.


----------



## Rabarbaro (25 Maggio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Tu dici di si?
> 
> Potrebbe pure essere, ma se fosse quello il caso (andiamo per ipotesi ricordo) potrebbe essere che no, invece, e i casi sono troppi.


Potrebbe pure non essere del tutto.

E allora i casi sarebbero troppo pochi.

Ma si va per ipotesi, certo, e ipotizzando il nulla, non solo non si arriva, ma non si parte neppure.
Viceversa, con postulati accettabili, si approssima la realtà, con postulati inaccettabili, invece, si fa un po' di sano brain training.

My two cents.


----------



## dottor manhattan (25 Maggio 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Potrebbe pure non essere del tutto.
> 
> E allora i casi sarebbero troppo pochi.
> 
> ...


Ma io non mi sbilancio, aspetto Niko....umilmente.


----------



## Niko74 (25 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Giusto.
> 
> Ma ricordiamoci ch la testa è nostra, e se la perdiamo è perchè lo vogliamo.





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Elisa...io resto allibita: nessuno ha il potere di distruggerti, a meno che non glielo permetti tu.


Qua ti quoto alla grande :up:


----------



## Rabarbaro (25 Maggio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Ma io non mi sbilancio, aspetto Niko....umilmente.



Eh, magari Niko lo sapesse!

Sarebbe un uomo fortunato e felice forse.

Ma, come premesso, le mie sono inutili impressioni.

Nulla più.

Nulla di pretenzioso.


----------



## Niko74 (25 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Bisogna vedere se poi Niko sara' d'accordo con il tuo metodo


Mah...sinceramente non credo sarei daccordo  Però piuttosto del nulla attuale....quasi quasi....


----------



## Niko74 (25 Maggio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Niko,
> lasciamo perdere il discorso sentimentale per un attimo.
> 
> *Quanto e determinante il tipo nella condizione lavorativa di tua moglie*?
> ...


Ovvio che essendo un responsabile è decisamente importante per la sua condizione lavorativa....
Però è molto brava nel suo lavoro...li difficilmente la può attaccare...

Insomma io non ci vedo una situazione di mobbing o cose del genere. Non ricordo se lo ho scritto, ma lui mai si sarebbe messo allo scoperto se non fosse stata lei a fare il passo.

E anche prima di sta storia mi raccontava di litigarci per questioni lavorative....


----------



## lothar57 (25 Maggio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Niko,
> lasciamo perdere il discorso sentimentale per un attimo.
> 
> Quanto e determinante il tipo nella condizione lavorativa di tua moglie?
> ...


Concordo nuovamente deve essere difficilissimo,il tipo e'un pezzo grosso dell'azienda,se lei non riga dritta domattina la sbatte in un sede secondaria a 500km da li'.
Poi ci pensi...anche se lei gli dicesse''ok ora basta torno da mio marito...''
ci sono amanti che fanno fatica a sopportarlo detto da una donna qualunque,figurati quando e'una sottoposta che spesso vedi e senti per lavoro...deve una bruttissima storia.
Pensierino finale;quando intrapresi 30 anni una certa collaborazione di lavoro,il boss con cui mi rapportavo mi disse,lui aveva 60 anni...''ricordati le ragazze trovatele fuori,mai qua' '''..........detto e fatto.
La signora poteva pensarci prima no??


----------



## Sterminator (25 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Concordo nuovamente deve essere difficilissimo,il tipo e'un pezzo grosso dell'azienda,se lei non riga dritta domattina la sbatte in un sede secondaria a 500km da li'.
> Poi ci pensi...anche se lei gli dicesse''ok ora basta torno da mio marito...''
> ci sono amanti che fanno fatica a sopportarlo detto da una donna qualunque,figurati quando e'una sottoposta che spesso vedi e senti per lavoro...deve una bruttissima storia.
> Pensierino finale;quando intrapresi 30 anni una certa collaborazione di lavoro,il boss con cui mi rapportavo mi disse,lui aveva 60 anni...*''ricordati le ragazze trovatele fuori,mai qua' ''*'..........detto e fatto.
> La signora poteva pensarci prima no??


E' la regola namber uan...

pero' purtroppo e' la facilita' con cui si ha a portata di mano la preda che frega...

gente smidollata...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

la moglie de Niko dovrebbe scrive nei cessi:

XXX ce l'ha piccolo....

S.S.P.P.

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dottor manhattan (25 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ovvio che essendo un responsabile è decisamente importante per la sua condizione lavorativa....
> Però è molto brava nel suo lavoro...li difficilmente la può attaccare...
> 
> Insomma io non ci vedo una situazione di mobbing o cose del genere. Non ricordo se lo ho scritto, ma lui mai si sarebbe messo allo scoperto se non fosse stata lei a fare il passo.
> ...


Dalla tua posizione di osservazione, quella che tu ti sei scelto, sembra quasi che questa cosa possa essere stata positiva e favorevole.

Intanto ora non litigano più....


----------



## lothar57 (25 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E' la regola namber uan...
> 
> pero' purtroppo e' la facilita' con cui si ha a portata di mano la preda che frega...
> 
> ...


cominciamo ad andare troppo d'accordo...
tanti anni fa' mi capitarono alcune impiegate che..se avessi voluto..ma neanche...e'un pazzia,perche'devi pensare che finisce ,e dopo tutte le mattine??
E quando chiedi qualcosa  e magari,dopo,si sentono in dovere di risponderti male..tanto...non e'piu l'impiegata,e la z.....a che ti scopi in pausa....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cominciamo ad andare troppo d'accordo...
> tanti anni fa' mi capitarono alcune impiegate che..se avessi voluto..ma neanche...e'un pazzia,perche'devi pensare che finisce ,e dopo tutte le mattine??
> E quando chiedi qualcosa e magari,dopo,si sentono in dovere di risponderti male..tanto...non e'piu l'impiegata,*e la z.....a che ti scopi in pausa....*:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Senza parole


----------



## dottor manhattan (25 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Senza parole


Non ne fare una questione di morale, ti sta dando delle preziose informazioni...magari al rovescio ma sempre utili.


----------



## Tubarao (25 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mi evochi tesoro??che posso fare per te??io ho a che fare con tante cose mica solo con quello...e in piu'mi tocca venire qua'con il mio fedele micio a 9 code per sistemarvi,,,che succede Amoremio .... questo casino??


Allora, prendi il micio, e mandalo a dare una leccatina al post nr 1480 pagina 148 di questo thread....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (25 Maggio 2011)

Niko, tra il serio (poco) e il faceto (molto).....

fossi in te a questo punto mi verrebbe quasi da agurare che tua moglie e il tipo alla fine trovino il modo di consumare......così si tolgono il prurito e magari lei realizza pure qualcosa del tipo: Azz 3 mesi di agonia e questo manco è tutto questo granchè....

Ma guarda tu che ambaradam gli è riuscito di montare a questi due per quella che alla fine che cos'è se non una SanaBuonaAllaFineGiraeRigiraNonostanteTutteLePippeMentaliSiFinisceSempreLì  SCOPATA.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Infatti, sei costretta a cercarti gli smidollati, proprio per l'effetto bambola gonfiabile o Big Jim, perche' non appena trovi quello kazzuto, sbiellerai miseramente e ti meraviglierai di te stessa...
> 
> Klaudia Koll e' na' mistica mo'...per dire...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 
Mica me li cerco, vengono loro da me...

Qui sul lavoro ciò la fila, anzi...la coda, che credi?  

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Quello cazzuto l'ho trovato, come te lo devo dì?

Epperò è di Lecce....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Niko, tra il serio (poco) e il faceto (molto).....
> 
> fossi in te a questo punto mi verrebbe quasi da agurare che tua moglie e il tipo alla fine trovino il modo di consumare......così si tolgono il prurito e magari lei realizza pure qualcosa del tipo: Azz 3 mesi di agonia e questo manco è tutto questo granchè....
> 
> Ma guarda tu che ambaradam gli è riuscito di montare a questi due per quella che alla fine che cos'è se non una *SanaBuonaAllaFineGiraeRigiraNonostanteTutteLePippeMentaliSiFinisceSempreLì SCOPATA*.


 
:applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Non ne fare una questione di morale, ti sta dando delle preziose informazioni...magari al rovescio ma sempre utili.


Non è una questione di morale. Ma pensare che uno che viene a letto con me mi consideri come la z...a che si scopa in pausa mi fa ribrezzo.
Non ho 15 anni per avere informazioni di questo tipo, lavoro in un ufficio e so come funziona.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cominciamo ad andare troppo d'accordo...
> tanti anni fa' mi capitarono alcune impiegate che..se avessi voluto..ma neanche...e'un pazzia,perche'devi pensare che finisce ,e dopo tutte le mattine??
> E quando chiedi qualcosa e magari,dopo,si sentono in dovere di risponderti male..tanto...non e'piu l'impiegata,e la z.....a che ti scopi in pausa....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 
Lothar....anche  giocando a scopa occorre essere signori....

quanta strada per dirozzarti, mon dieu....


----------



## Sterminator (25 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mica me li cerco, vengono loro da me...
> 
> Qui sul lavoro ciò la fila, anzi...la coda, che credi?
> 
> ...


Ma dai anche er numerino oseno' litigano?:mrgreen:

o prenotano con l'interfono?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Lothar....anche giocando a scopa occorre essere signori....
> 
> quanta strada per dirozzarti, mon dieu....


 
:up::up::up:


----------



## Sterminator (25 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non è una questione di morale. Ma pensare che uno che viene a letto con me mi consideri come la z...a che si scopa in pausa mi fa ribrezzo.
> Non ho 15 anni per avere informazioni di questo tipo, lavoro in un ufficio e so come funziona.


Ma scusa come si dovrebbe considerare, onestamente?

Na' missionaria antistress?..:mrgreen:

O zoccola o sfogacazzi invece, nun se scappa...escort nun me piace..

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (25 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Lothar....anche giocando a scopa occorre essere signori....
> 
> quanta strada per dirozzarti, mon dieu....


 :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (25 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma scusa come si dovrebbe considerare, onestamente?
> 
> Na' missionaria antistress?..:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


non so come dovrebbe chiamarsi ma sicuramente deve essere un nome equivalente a quell'uomo.lui figo...lei puttana?
escort è chi si fa pagare


----------



## Sole (25 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so come dovrebbe chiamarsi ma sicuramente deve essere un nome equivalente a quell'uomo.lui figo...lei puttana?
> escort è chi si fa pagare


Qui in Italia (all'estero non so) l'uomo medio (ma anche la donna media) la pensa così. E' un dato di fatto, purtroppo.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma scusa come si dovrebbe considerare, onestamente?
> 
> Na' missionaria antistress?..:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Vorrei l'equivalente per un uomo
E poi dai del troglodita agli altri?!!!!!!


----------



## Daniele (25 Maggio 2011)

Io alla mia ex dissi che era una troia, una ciucccia cazzi, una bla bla bla. Lei per contro mi rispose quella cosa lì, cioè se è un uomo a farlo è un figo ed invece una donna è quello che le ho detto. Io con serietà le ho detto che non mi importa come viene chiamato un palle mosce che tradisce, non ho davanti a me un uomo che ha tradito, ma una ragazza puttanella che cerca  di rivoltare il discorso per uscirne indenne o anche meglio.
Questi ragionamento lasciano il tempo che lasciano, non mi importa l'effetto uomo o donna, io sono sempre contro il tradimento, ma rimane per me che una donna che tradisce ha nominativi simili a quelli che ha detto Sterminator, non mi troverò mai ad essere tradito da un uomo, visto che non mi relaziono con essi in quel modo.


----------



## Sole (25 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io alla mia ex dissi che era una troia, una ciucccia cazzi, una bla bla bla. Lei per contro mi rispose quella cosa lì, cioè se è un uomo a farlo è un figo ed invece una donna è quello che le ho detto. Io con serietà le ho detto che non mi importa come viene chiamato un palle mosce che tradisce, non ho davanti a me un uomo che ha tradito, ma una ragazza puttanella che cerca di rivoltare il discorso per uscirne indenne o anche meglio.
> Questi ragionamento lasciano il tempo che lasciano, non mi importa l'effetto uomo o donna, io sono sempre contro il tradimento, ma rimane per me che una donna che tradisce ha nominativi simili a quelli che ha detto Sterminator, non mi troverò mai ad essere tradito da un uomo, visto che non mi relaziono con essi in quel modo.


Non si parlava di donne che tradiscono, ma, in generale, di donne che vanno a letto liberamente con uomini.


----------



## lothar57 (25 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Lothar....anche giocando a scopa occorre essere signori....
> 
> quanta strada per dirozzarti, mon dieu....


 
embe'??che dovevo scrivere quella timorate donna con la quale si fa'l'amore a volte nella pausa???sei ridicola con questi moralismi di m.
o forse tocco un nervo scoperto a te e all'altra maestra??

senza offesa.signora bella questa non e'il vangelo.it...............


----------



## lothar57 (25 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma scusa come si dovrebbe considerare, onestamente?
> 
> Na' missionaria antistress?..:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


ma Sterminator come osi...non si dice qua'e'peccato,le maestre monache non lo vogliono sentir dire........visto che non sei invornito hai capito quello che penso io,vero??...intendo il perche'...non lo diciamo pero' ehhhh


----------



## Minerva (25 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> embe'??che dovevo scrivere quella timorate donna con la quale si fa'l'amore a volte nella pausa???sei ridicola con questi moralismi di m.
> o forse tocco un nervo scoperto a te e all'altra maestra??
> 
> senza offesa.signora bella questa non e'il vangelo.it...............


 la cosa bella è che l'insegnamento è bipartisan :rotfl:


----------



## Sole (25 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> embe'??che dovevo scrivere quella timorate donna con la quale si fa'l'amore a volte nella pausa???sei ridicola con questi moralismi di m.




Chiara moralista? Boh.


----------



## Tubarao (25 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Chiara moralista? Boh.


Se ci pensi bene, è un'offesa pesante, per Chiara.... :mrgreen:

Voi non lo capite Lothar, e invece è un cervello fino......Tze.....


----------



## lothar57 (25 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se ci pensi bene, è un'offesa pesante, per Chiara.... :mrgreen:
> 
> Voi non lo capite Lothar, e invece è un cervello fino......Tze.....


 
Amico li'si vede che fa'molto caldo perche'scrivi una grande cavolata,io non ho offeso nessuno,non l'ho mai fatto,poi cosa c'entra Chiara???
Io non l'ho neanche nominata,parlavo in generale.

Sinceramente se mi consideri un'idiota mi interessa zero..io comunque non mi sono mai permesso..vabbe'fiato sprecato


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Non si parlava di donne che tradiscono, ma, in generale, di donne che vanno a letto liberamente con uomini.


 
:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> embe'??che dovevo scrivere quella timorate donna con la quale si fa'l'amore a volte nella pausa???sei ridicola con questi moralismi di m.
> o forse tocco un nervo scoperto a te e all'altra maestra??
> 
> senza offesa.signora bella questa non e'il vangelo.it...............


Ma tu definisci troia la donna con cui vai a letto?
Lei lo sa?
e tu invece che tradisci tua moglie cosa sei un figo?
Qui non c'entra fare il moralista, ho tradito anch'io mio marito ma come se mi da fastidio (a dir poco) sentire dare delle troie da Daniele, figurati l'effetto che mi fà detto da te...


----------



## Sterminator (25 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vorrei l'equivalente per un uomo
> E poi dai del troglodita agli altri?!!!!!!


E appioppalo pure per l'uomo chemmifrega...:mrgreen:

comunque si parlava di donne e di quel tipo...

e alla Forrest Gump...

Zoccola e' chi la zoccola fa'....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma poi quando mai ho dato del troglodita a qualcuno?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E appioppalo pure per l'uomo chemmifrega...:mrgreen:
> 
> comunque si parlava di donne e di quel tipo...
> 
> ...


Ah no, mi sembrava!! Bè tu lo sei se non riesci ancora ad accettare che anche una donna possa andare a letto con chi gli pare esattamente come un uomo.
E per chiarire: non si parlava di donne impegnate......


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *E appioppalo pure per l'uomo chemmifrega...:mrgreen:*
> 
> comunque si parlava di donne e di quel tipo...
> 
> ...


Io non lo appioppo proprio a nessuno, sei tu che lo fai...!!


----------



## Niko74 (25 Maggio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Dalla tua posizione di osservazione, quella che tu ti sei scelto, sembra quasi che questa cosa possa essere stata positiva e favorevole.
> 
> *Intanto ora non litigano più*....


 Mi esprimo cosi male ?
PER LAVORO litigavano prima e litigano ora....


----------



## Sterminator (25 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ah no, mi sembrava!! Bè tu lo sei se non riesci ancora ad accettare che anche una donna possa andare a letto con chi gli pare esattamente come un uomo.
> *E per chiarire: non si parlava di donne impegnate*......


Perche' te conosci per caso le colleghe che Lothar si sbatte in archivio?..:mrgreen:

Le impegnate so' escluse psicologicamente dal tuo discorso oseno' e' logico chiamarle con quel nome?

Poi eri tu, ripeto che volevi sapere l'equivalente al maschile, mica io...

A me, troglodita o meno, non mi sposta molto il problema se accettare  o meno gli eventuali facili costumi femminili odierni, invece noto che, gratta gratta,  e' per un certo tipo di persone che costituisce cio' ancora un problema, a dispetto dell'emancipazione che si sbandiera, solo a chiacchiere pero'....

ogni riferimento e' puramente... voluto...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Niko74 (25 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ah no, mi sembrava!! Bè tu lo sei se non riesci ancora ad accettare che anche una donna possa andare a letto con chi gli pare esattamente come un uomo.
> *E per chiarire: non si parlava di donne impegnate.....*.


Ah ecco, con la frase in grassetto quello che dici ha un senso, altrimenti se si è impegnati *che si sia uomo o donna* non si va a letto con chi ti pare


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Perche' te conosci per caso le colleghe che Lothar si sbatte in archivio?..:mrgreen:
> 
> Le impegnate so' escluse psicologicamente dal tuo discorso oseno' e' logico chiamarle con quel nome?
> 
> ...


Per me non fa differenza che siano impegnate o meno, non mi permetto di guidicare persone delle quali non conosco nulla.
Per te e per gli uomini come te davo per scontato l'utilizzo di certi appellattivi rivolti alle donne impegnate, speravo che il cavernicolo che è in voi salvasse quelle non impegnate......
Per quel che riguarda le amiche di Lothar mi auguro che sappiano quali appellattivi usa nei loro riguardi


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ah ecco, con la frase in grassetto quello che dici ha un senso, altrimenti se si è impegnati *che si sia uomo o donna* non si va a letto con chi ti pare


Si parlava del definirle troie (ovviamente solo le donne).
Dubito che, nonostante il torto che hai subito da tua moglie, ti farebbe piacere sapere che qualcuno la definisca una troia


----------



## Tubarao (25 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Amico li'si vede che fa'molto caldo perche'scrivi una grande cavolata,io non ho offeso nessuno,non l'ho mai fatto,poi cosa c'entra Chiara???
> Io non l'ho neanche nominata,parlavo in generale.
> 
> Sinceramente se mi consideri un'idiota mi interessa zero..io comunque non mi sono mai permesso..vabbe'fiato sprecato


Più vado avanti e più mi convinco che c'è gente potrebbe essere investita dal vento dell'ironia a 250Kmh e uscirne senza una capello fuoriposto.

Vabbè, chiusa qui.

Sulle DonneDiversamenteEMultiplamenteScopanti........ Sante Subito.

Ci sono stato quasi otto  anni con una che in un determinato periodo della sua vita ha avuto diversi uomini, cosa che in una piccola città di provincia tra l'altro viene molto amplificato. Io la conobbi mentre studiava a Roma e poi quando lei si laureò la seguii nella piccola città di cui sopra.

Mi ricordo che una volta un collega, durante una cena di lavoro, anche aiutato dal vino se ne uscì con una cosa del tipo: "Ma lo sai che la tua fidanzata da giovane se l'è scopata mezza città"

Fra il prenderlo a pizze seduta stante e il rispondergli "E te stavi sempre nella'altra metà vè, ecco perchè te rode così tanto" ho scelto la seconda....ma devo ammettere che è stata dura....


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Più vado avanti e più mi convinco che c'è gente potrebbe essere investita dal vento dell'ironia a 250Kmh e uscirne senza una capello fuoriposto.
> 
> Vabbè, chiusa qui.
> 
> ...


:umile::umile::umile::umile:


La differenza tra un *uomo* e un cavernicolo troglodita

E credo anche ci sia un complotto per non impedire che ti si pigi:up:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> L'ho trovato sì,
> 
> e l'ho pure neutralizzato.  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Se Niko mi passa il numero di sua moglie le spiego come si fa....



:up::up::up::up:
Sei stata una grande!
Una guerriera!:up::up::up:
E so che tu sei veramente una donna di cui mi possa fidare!:up::up::up:


----------



## lothar57 (25 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Perche' te conosci per caso le colleghe che Lothar si sbatte in archivio?..:mrgreen:
> 
> Le impegnate so' escluse psicologicamente dal tuo discorso oseno' e' logico chiamarle con quel nome?
> 
> ...


 
No Sterminator io parlavo in generale non per me.....lascia stare..non lo sai che  la donna sposata con figli,che fa le corna al marito si chiama Santa Maria Goretti??..e facciamole contente no...


----------



## lothar57 (25 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up:
> Sei stata una grande!
> Una guerriera!:up::up::up:
> E so che tu sei veramente una donna di cui mi possa fidare!:up::up::up:


 
ehm ehm Conte qua'rompono le scatole le piangenti monache....sistemale un po'che io mi sono rotto....anche perche' passi per le maestre ma il maestro de'Roma,non me l'aspettavo.....


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No Sterminator io parlavo in generale non per me.....lascia stare..non lo sai che la donna sposata con figli,che fa le corna al marito si chiama Santa Maria Goretti??..e facciamole contente no...


Guarda che non fai contento proprio nessuno.
L'umiliazione è per le donne che ti porti a letto e per la mancanza assoluta di rispetto che hai verso di loro.


----------



## Sterminator (25 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per me non fa differenza che siano impegnate o meno, non mi permetto di guidicare persone delle quali non conosco nulla.
> Per te e per gli uomini come te davo per scontato l'utilizzo di certi appellattivi rivolti alle donne impegnate, speravo che il cavernicolo che è in voi salvasse quelle non impegnate......
> Per quel che riguarda le amiche di Lothar mi auguro che sappiano quali appellattivi usa nei loro riguardi


Farfa' non spariamo sempre ste cazzate sui non giudizi...

l'avro' detto mille volte...e' inevitabile che quando confronti due oggetti o altro come in questo caso,  tu debba fare delle valutazioni, non fosse altro per considerare se hai fatto o sta per fare una scelta congrua...

e chiudo con la chicca finale...

se siete convinti che agiate nel giusto che cazzo ve ne frega dei giudizi come li chiami tu?

per me se reagite cosi', e' indice che certe scelte ve fanno schifo pure a voi, pero' comprendo che sia da pirla ammetterlo...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Lothar....anche  giocando a scopa occorre essere signori....
> 
> quanta strada per dirozzarti, mon dieu....


Donna...farò di lui un principe munifico...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ehm ehm Conte qua'rompono le scatole le *piangenti monache....*sistemale un po'che io mi sono rotto....anche perche' passi per le maestre ma il maestro de'Roma,non me l'aspettavo.....


 
In realtà le uniche che ti stanno dando addosso siamo io e la Matra.....e definirci piangenti monache mi fa alquanto sorridere


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna...farò di lui un principe munifico...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Ti chiamerò Tom Cruise....


----------



## Sterminator (25 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> :umile::umile::umile::umile:
> 
> 
> *La differenza tra un uomo e un cavernicolo troglodita*
> ...


Infatti, pero' poi il terrone oriundo pugliese anch'egli, alla fine mica se l'e' sposata...

se levava solo la ruggine...e basta...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Farfa' non spariamo sempre ste cazzate sui non giudizi...
> 
> l'avro' detto mille volte...e' inevitabile che quando confronti due oggetti o altro come in questo caso, tu debba fare delle valutazioni, non fosse altro per considerare se hai fatto o sta per fare una scelta congrua...
> 
> ...


 puoi gentilmente trovare un un mio intervento in cui dico questo


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Infatti, pero' poi il terrone oriundo pugliese anch'egli, alla fine mica se l'e' sposata...
> 
> se levava solo la ruggine...e basta...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E ovviamente tu sai per certo che il motivo per cui non si sono sposati è questo?


----------



## Sterminator (25 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> puoi gentilmente trovare un un mio intervento in cui dico questo


Vuoi andare avanti per altre 3000 pagine inconcludenti come l'altra volta?


Passo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (25 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Infatti, pero' poi il terrone oriundo pugliese anch'egli, alla fine mica se l'e' sposata...
> 
> se levava solo la ruggine...e basta...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E tu pensi che non me la sia sposata, anzi forse sarebbe meglio dire non CI siamo sposati, perchè in gioventù lei fece le sue esperienze ??????

Ok, andiamo avanti così, continuiamo a farci del male.


----------



## lothar57 (25 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Guarda che non fai contento proprio nessuno.
> L'umiliazione è per le donne che ti porti a letto e per la mancanza assoluta di rispetto che hai verso di loro.


 
La lingua batte dove il dente duole


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Vuoi andare avanti per altre 3000 pagine inconcludenti come l'altra volta?
> 
> 
> Passo...
> ...


No, lo faccio solo finchè mi rendo conto che stai con le spalle al muro e ti arrampichi sugli specchi cercando una risposta......

Direi che il "Passo" mi fa capire che sono quasi arrivata alla fine

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> La lingua batte dove il dente duole


Il dente di chi?
Non certo il mio. Non avrei mai nulla a che fare con un uomo che pensa delle donne quello che pensi tu.
Lo posso accettare (sforzandomi) da Stermì che quanto meno è coerente nella vita di tutti i giorni, ma da uno che prima ci scopa e poi le definisce troie sicuramente no.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> La lingua batte dove il dente duole


Scemo batte quando il clito ride no? Invornito.:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Daniele (25 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Non si parlava di donne che tradiscono, ma, in generale, di donne che vanno a letto liberamente con uomini.


Donne che vanno a letto liberamente con uomini impegnati=zoccole!!! E con parole diverse ma beninteso al pari di spregevolezza quegli sfigati che hanno bisogno di andare a letto con una donna occupata magari in crisi con fidanzato o marito. Sono entrambi personaggi sfigati, persone che è preferibile non avere vicino...e se mai fossi l'ultimo uomo sulla terra e mi trovassi davanti siffatta signorina...mi castro da solo :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Donne che vanno a letto liberamente con uomini impegnati=zoccole!!! E con parole diverse ma beninteso al pari di spregevolezza quegli sfigati che hanno bisogno di andare a letto con una donna occupata magari in crisi con fidanzato o marito. Sono entrambi personaggi sfigati, persone che è preferibile non avere vicino...e se mai fossi l'ultimo uomo sulla terra e mi trovassi davanti siffatta signorina...mi castro da solo :mrgreen:


Non condivido ma apprezzo, per quel che può contare la mia opinione,  il fatto che tu sia coerente:up:


----------



## Daniele (25 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Guarda che non fai contento proprio nessuno.
> L'umiliazione è per le donne che ti porti a letto e per la mancanza assoluta di rispetto che hai verso di loro.


Bhe onestamente...quelle che Lothar si porta a letto fa bene a trattarle come le tratta, ma sono loro che si fanno trattare da tali e quindi assolvono la funzione a cui lui le mette. Si fanno da sole cattiva pubblicità.


----------



## Sterminator (25 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E tu pensi che non me la sia sposata, anzi forse sarebbe meglio dire non CI siamo sposati, perchè in gioventù lei fece le sue esperienze ??????
> 
> Ok, andiamo avanti così, continuiamo a farci del male.


Tuba se permetti, hai avuto solo culo che sia andata cosi' perche' dubito che ad una con i muscoli cosi' allenati nell'apri e chiudi a mezzo paese gljei s'atrofizzino poi...

comunque a me in un paese, solo esserne lo zimbello mi darebbe al cazzo...


----------



## lothar57 (25 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Donne che vanno a letto liberamente con uomini impegnati=zoccole!!! E con parole diverse ma beninteso al pari di spregevolezza quegli sfigati che hanno bisogno di andare a letto con una donna occupata magari in crisi con fidanzato o marito. Sono entrambi personaggi sfigati, persone che è preferibile non avere vicino...e se mai fossi l'ultimo uomo sulla terra e mi trovassi davanti siffatta signorina...mi castro da solo :mrgreen:


ma infatti non cambia niente se a tradire e l'uomo o la donna,forse non  ci siamo capiti,sbagliato di qua'e di la'
Io non mi vanto Daniele, e la tua opionione la rispetto moltissimo.
Purtroppo non riesco a fare come te....vuoi fucilarmi per questo??


----------



## Sterminator (25 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> No, lo faccio solo finchè mi rendo conto che stai con le spalle al muro e ti arrampichi sugli specchi cercando una risposta......
> 
> Direi che il "Passo" mi fa capire che sono quasi arrivata alla fine
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma quale spalle al muro, vorrei solo evitare d'esibirmi facilmente in uno show che t'ha ammosciato per giorni interi...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (25 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non condivido ma apprezzo, per quel che può contare la mia opinione,  il fatto che tu sia coerente:up:


Farfalla, io sono stato sempre coerente nelle scelte e l'unica persona che mi fece sbarellare per un periodo minando le basi della mia vita è la mia ex, dopo di lei ho iniziato a vivere un incubo in cui non riuscivo a fidarmi di nessuno, vedevo nemici in ogni persona, anche in mia madre e come tale reagivo. Il mondo non era ne piatto e ne tondo, probabilmente era concavo con vorticosi moti casuali in cui tutto si rimescolava in ogni minuto rendendo la realtà non oggettiva ma puramente soggettiva e diversa di secondo in secondo.
So anche che così non potrà capitare più, in quanto adesso io vivo con compartimenti stagni per non farmi conoscere, se non solo in minima parte, sono un ottimo attore per questo.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Bhe onestamente...quelle che Lothar si porta a letto fa bene a trattarle come le tratta, ma sono loro che si fanno trattare da tali e quindi assolvono la funzione a cui lui le mette. Si fanno da sole cattiva pubblicità.


Non credo che esista una donna che vada a letto con un uomo sapendo che lui la definisce con gli amici o in un forum una troia.
Sarò ingenua..


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, *io sono stato sempre coerente* nelle scelte e l'unica persona che mi fece sbarellare per un periodo minando le basi della mia vita è la mia ex, dopo di lei ho iniziato a vivere un incubo in cui non riuscivo a fidarmi di nessuno, vedevo nemici in ogni persona, anche in mia madre e come tale reagivo. Il mondo non era ne piatto e ne tondo, probabilmente era concavo con vorticosi moti casuali in cui tutto si rimescolava in ogni minuto rendendo la realtà non oggettiva ma puramente soggettiva e diversa di secondo in secondo.
> So anche che così non potrà capitare più, in quanto adesso io vivo con compartimenti stagni per non farmi conoscere, se non solo in minima parte, sono un ottimo attore per questo.


:loso:


----------



## Daniele (25 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma infatti non cambia niente se a tradire e l'uomo o la donna,forse non  ci siamo capiti,sbagliato di qua'e di la'
> Io non mi vanto Daniele, e la tua opionione la rispetto moltissimo.
> Purtroppo non riesco a fare come te....vuoi fucilarmi per questo??


Non ti fucilo, ma non stimo il tuo barcamenarti per soddisfare le tue scrotali voglie. Capisco tutto, ma esiste qualcosa al di sopra del piccolo membro maschile di cui ogni uomo è stato reso dotato...(piccolo in confronto alla testa che è l'organo sessuale più valido al mondo).


----------



## Daniele (25 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non credo che esista una donna che vada a letto con un uomo sapendo che lui la definisce con gli amici o in un forum una troia.
> Sarò ingenua..


Si, esistono!!! Ed anche che godono come degli armadilli in amore nel farsi umiliare a pieno spiano, nel sentirsi totalmente in balia...e in questo non ti dico cose che non conosco di prima mano. Ci sono donne che sanno cadere molto in basso per un salsicciotto...ma penso che siano problemi legati a ben altro.


----------



## Sterminator (25 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non credo che esista una donna che vada a letto con un uomo sapendo che lui la definisce con gli amici o in un forum una troia.
> Sarò ingenua..


Beh quella che ha "aiutato" mezzo paese e che stava con Tuba, dubito molto che fosse convinta che la chiamassero Maria Goretti...

ed infatti...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Beh quella che ha "aiutato" mezzo paese e che stava con Tuba, dubito molto che fosse convinta che la chiamassero Maria Goretti...
> 
> ed infatti...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Non mi sembra che Tuba l'abbia mai definita troia. Di quello che dice un paese me ne sta frego


----------



## Sterminator (25 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non mi sembra che Tuba l'abbia mai definita troia. *Di quello che dice un paese me ne sta frego*


Se come no, m'hai proprio convinto...:rotfl:

te vorrei mette alla prova per vedere se non te tocca espatria' dove non ti conosce nessuno...

vieni a Malano vieni, che ce stanno tutte le capo-zoccole dei paesini che qua 
mutano nome in emancipate...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> embe'??che dovevo scrivere quella timorate donna con la quale si fa'l'amore a volte nella pausa???sei ridicola con questi moralismi di m.
> o forse tocco un nervo scoperto a te e all'altra maestra??
> 
> senza offesa.signora bella questa non e'il vangelo.it...............



Le donne con le quali condividi un pò di piacere?
Le signore con cui ti diverti?
Le donne con le quali scopi?

Zoccole loro, puttaniere tu.
Donne loro, uomo tu.

Ma non credo che tu riesca a capirlo.


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Più vado avanti e più mi convinco che c'è gente potrebbe essere investita dal vento dell'ironia a 250Kmh e uscirne senza una capello fuoriposto.
> 
> Vabbè, chiusa qui.
> 
> ...



:up: Grande come sempre.






















E Tongue il micetto è stupendo.


----------



## lothar57 (25 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si, esistono!!! Ed anche che godono come degli armadilli in amore nel farsi umiliare a pieno spiano, nel sentirsi totalmente in balia...e in questo non ti dico cose che non conosco di prima mano. Ci sono donne che sanno cadere molto in basso per un salsicciotto...ma penso che siano problemi legati a ben altro.


Mettiamola cosi'..Farfalla e'un pochino invornita,esistono eccome,proprio come dici tu Daniele.
Charisco una cosa,poi vadoaniele con quell'appellativo,che tanto ha fatto arrabbiare Chiara e Farfalla,io intendo quelle da due botte e ciao...
E se sono donne con figli piccoli, anch'io non dico cose che non conosco di prima mano.....,altro che z...
Conosco persone che hanno storie parallele da tanto tempo,e non mi sognerei mai di chiamarle cosi',sono donne o uomini che non possono separarsi,o quasi.


----------



## lothar57 (25 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Le donne con le quali condividi un pò di piacere?
> Le signore con cui ti diverti?
> Le donne con le quali scopi?
> 
> ...


Nausicaa qui'sopra chiarisco..prova a dire che non concordi....


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il dente di chi?
> Non certo il mio. Non avrei mai nulla a che fare con un uomo che pensa delle donne quello che pensi tu.
> Lo posso accettare (sforzandomi) da Stermì che quanto meno è coerente nella vita di tutti i giorni, ma da uno che prima ci scopa e poi le definisce troie sicuramente no.



Quoto di cuore.


----------



## Niko74 (25 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Le donne con le quali condividi un pò di piacere?
> Le signore con cui ti diverti?
> Le donne con le quali scopi?
> 
> ...


Non fa una grinza invece :up:


----------



## Minerva (25 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> In realtà le uniche che ti stanno dando addosso siamo io e la Matra.....e definirci piangenti monache mi fa alquanto sorridere


sembrerà strano ma fa ridere anche rivolto a me, se è per questo


----------



## Tubarao (25 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Tuba se permetti, hai avuto solo culo che sia andata cosi' perche' dubito che ad una con i muscoli cosi' allenati nell'apri e chiudi a mezzo paese gljei s'atrofizzino poi...
> 
> comunque a me in un paese, solo esserne lo zimbello mi darebbe al cazzo...


L'essersi divertita nei primi 20 anni non penso alzi la percentuale di corna, anzi, se proprio andiamo a vedere, non possiamo proprio fare nessuna statistica in questo campo. Quante ne abbiamo lette qui dentro di tradimenti a danno del primo uomo della propria vita. 

Sullo zimbello. Hmmm! Mica tanto zimbello: come t'ho detto, metà rosicava perchè appunto stava sempre nella parte sbagliata della città, e ti dirò, qualcuno che ebbe la fortuna di averla frequentata e che comunque era suo amico e poi diventato anche mio, non esitò a dirmi quale cazzo di gran donna ebbi la fortuna di aver incontrato....ovviamente il gran donna non era riferito alle capacità scopatorie.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Le donne con le quali condividi un pò di piacere?
> Le signore con cui ti diverti?
> Le donne con le quali scopi?
> 
> ...


:up::up::up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma scusa come si dovrebbe considerare, onestamente?
> 
> Na' missionaria antistress?..:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


 
Io un uomo che mi fa divertire lo considero un galantuomo.

O li ho trovati solo io quelli che scopano e poi stanno zitti e discreti?

Non credo (vero Farfy?)


Dopo....non vado in giro a dire che  è un pezzo di merda e che mi ha usata per i suoi porci comodi.

Quello che dicono di me i succitati non lo so e francamente..me ne infischio.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mettiamola cosi'..*Farfalla e'un pochino invornita*,esistono eccome,proprio come dici tu Daniele.
> Charisco una cosa,poi vadoaniele con quell'appellativo,che tanto ha fatto arrabbiare Chiara e Farfalla,io intendo quelle da due botte e ciao...
> E se sono donne con figli piccoli, anch'io non dico cose che non conosco di prima mano.....,altro che z...
> Conosco persone che hanno storie parallele da tanto tempo,e non mi sognerei mai di chiamarle cosi',sono donne o uomini che non possono separarsi,o quasi.


Detto da te 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> L'essersi divertita nei primi 20 anni non penso alzi la percentuale di corna, anzi, se proprio andiamo a vedere, non possiamo proprio fare nessuna statistica in questo campo. Quante ne abbiamo lette qui dentro di tradimenti a danno del primo uomo della propria vita.
> 
> Sullo zimbello. Hmmm! Mica tanto zimbello: come t'ho detto, metà rosicava perchè appunto stava sempre nella parte sbagliata della città, e ti dirò, qualcuno che ebbe la fortuna di averla frequentata e che comunque era suo amico e poi diventato anche mio, non esitò a dirmi quale cazzo di gran donna ebbi la fortuna di aver incontrato....ovviamente il gran donna non era riferito alle capacità scopatorie.


 
Se ti pigiassimo tutte insieme ?  :up:


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Nausicaa qui'sopra chiarisco..prova a dire che non concordi....



Ci riesco senza problemi.

Meno male che non chiami così tutte quante, tuttavia se vado a letto con uno, pure se per una botta e via, pure se la settimana successiva non me ne ricordo il nome, non mi riferisco a lui come "quello stallone porco" o "quel cazzo ambulante" perchè questo umilia* lui e me che ci sono stata.*
Riconoscere la superficialità di una relazione di poche ore non vuol dire pensare che l'altra *persona* vale poco. Vale poco quella singola scopata, non la persona.

Quello cui non credo tu arrivi, è che, di nuovo, se vai con una che chiami  troia sminuisci l'altro e te stesso.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Nausicaa qui'sopra chiarisco..prova a dire che non concordi....


Ma chiarisci cosa? 
Se hai sempre detto di non avere relazioni?
Quelle che ti scopi tu non sono da una botta e via, visto il trattamento che ricevono?
A Lothar, prima di dare dell'invornita a me, rileggi quello che scrivi


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> L'essersi divertita nei primi 20 anni non penso alzi la percentuale di corna, anzi, se proprio andiamo a vedere, non possiamo proprio fare nessuna statistica in questo campo. Quante ne abbiamo lette qui dentro di tradimenti a danno del primo uomo della propria vita.
> 
> Sullo zimbello. Hmmm! Mica tanto zimbello: come t'ho detto, metà rosicava perchè appunto stava sempre nella parte sbagliata della città, e ti dirò, qualcuno che ebbe la fortuna di averla frequentata e che comunque era suo amico e poi diventato anche mio, non esitò a dirmi quale cazzo di gran donna ebbi la fortuna di aver incontrato....ovviamente il gran donna non era riferito alle capacità scopatorie.



:up: :up: :up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> la cosa bella è che l'insegnamento è bipartisan :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Se ti pigiassimo tutte insieme ? :up:


Prima o poi dobbiamo farlo:up::up::up:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ci riesco senza problemi.
> 
> Meno male che non chiami così tutte quante, tuttavia se vado a letto con uno, pure se per una botta e via, pure se la settimana successiva non me ne ricordo il nome, non mi riferisco a lui come "quello stallone porco" o "quel cazzo ambulante" perchè questo umilia* lui e me che ci sono stata.*
> Riconoscere la superficialità di una relazione di poche ore non vuol dire pensare che l'altra *persona* vale poco. Vale poco quella singola scopata, non la persona.
> ...


 
Standing ovation:up::up:


----------



## Sterminator (25 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> L'essersi divertita nei primi 20 anni non penso alzi la percentuale di corna, anzi, se proprio andiamo a vedere, non possiamo proprio fare nessuna statistica in questo campo. Quante ne abbiamo lette qui dentro di tradimenti a danno del primo uomo della propria vita.
> 
> Sullo zimbello. Hmmm! Mica tanto zimbello: come t'ho detto, metà rosicava perchè appunto stava sempre nella parte sbagliata della città, e ti dirò, qualcuno che ebbe la fortuna di averla frequentata e che comunque era suo amico e poi diventato anche mio, non esitò a dirmi quale cazzo di gran donna ebbi la fortuna di aver incontrato....ovviamente il gran donna non era riferito alle capacità scopatorie.


Sara'...

comunque anche a me capito' arrivato a Milano, di stare per qualche botta, con una vedova veneta che mi fece conoscere un mio amico e che meta' rione ticinese s'era gia' ciulato e l'altra meta' non vedeva l'ora..

e voleva pure fare la cozza con noi due promettendoci che di li' a 3 mesi, la figlia sarebbe diventata maggiorenne e l'avrebbe unita al gruppetto...

peccato a non aver capito che gran storia d'amore ho scaricato nel cesso e magari a quest'ora c'avevo 6 figli co' quella... ed esserci poi dedicati anche a mignotte da night....Lorelay, Lorelay dove sei?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

mo' pure tu hai dei rimorsi?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (25 Maggio 2011)

Stermi ma è così difficile ? Bho. 

Fra i 19 e i 23/24 anni una ragazza ha un paio di relazioni semi-serie e una buona quantità di botte di vita. Dove per botta di vita intendo che ti piace uno, decidi che te lo vuoi trombare e te lo trombi. Siccome sei pure caruccia, ce ne stanno un bel pò che vorrebbero essere annoverati fra le botte di vita della suddetta. Purtroppo però, e in piccole cttà di provincia a maggior  ragione, una donna che decide chi, dove, come e quando, (e anche se se ne scopa 100 al mese, ci sono quelli che non si capacitano del perchè pescano sempre il numero 101) mette in soggezione i tamarretti che le sbavano dietro.

Poi stà ragazza parte per studiare a Roma e incontra un figo della madonna, proprio un bel pischello che non gli puoi dire proprio niente :mrgreen: (*), e se ne innamora, e lui di lei. Lei si laurea e la ragazza e il bel pischello decidono di andare a vivere, per molte ragioni nella di lei città dove un'imbecille se ne esce con una frase cretina col bel pischello.

Lo sei dove stà il trucco ? quella ragazza è diventata la donna di cui si è innamorato il pischello anche grazie alle botte di vita che si è fatta fra i 19 e i 23 / 24 anni, e credimi, ne valeva la pena.

Poi le storie come iniziano, finiscono. C'è la possibilità che io durante quegli anni possa essere stato portatore sano di corna ? Non me ne cale, a maggior ragione adesso....

(*) Ogni riferimento a persone realmente esistenti è da ritenersi pienamente voluto :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (25 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Stermi ma è così difficile ? Bho.
> 
> Fra i 19 e i 23/24 anni una ragazza ha un paio di relazioni semi-serie e una buona quantità di botte di vita. Dove per botta di vita intendo che ti piace uno, decidi che te lo vuoi trombare e te lo trombi. Siccome sei pure caruccia, ce ne stanno un bel pò che vorrebbero essere annoverati fra le botte di vita della suddetta. Purtroppo però, e in piccole cttà di provincia a maggior  ragione, una donna che decide chi, dove, come e quando, (e anche se se ne scopa 100 al mese, ci sono quelli che non si capacitano del perchè pescano sempre il numero 101) mette in soggezione i tamarretti che le sbavano dietro.
> 
> ...


Cioe' che fosse gia' "scafata" e' stato determinante per te?

Secondo me non ci fai na' bella figura Tuba sulla qualita' del tuo amore per lei...:mrgreen:

il pelo che trascina il bastimento...le' propi...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

comunque se era sta gran donna e non solo sessualmente, perche' la mollasti?

nun sapeva cucina' le orecchiette con le cime di rapa?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Stermi ma è così difficile ? Bho.
> 
> Fra i 19 e i 23/24 anni una ragazza ha un paio di relazioni semi-serie e una buona quantità di botte di vita. Dove per botta di vita intendo che ti piace uno, decidi che te lo vuoi trombare e te lo trombi. Siccome sei pure caruccia, ce ne stanno un bel pò che vorrebbero essere annoverati fra le botte di vita della suddetta. Purtroppo però, e in piccole cttà di provincia a maggior  ragione, una donna che decide chi, dove, come e quando, (e anche se se ne scopa 100 al mese, ci sono quelli che non si capacitano del perchè pescano sempre il numero 101) mette in soggezione i tamarretti che le sbavano dietro.
> 
> ...



Bel racconto.
Grazie della condivisione, e lascia perdere se stai cercando di convincere chicchessia 

Più fruttuoso e fattivo far giocare Tongue con un gomitolo virtuale


----------



## Minerva (25 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Stermi ma è così difficile ? Bho.
> 
> Fra i 19 e i 23/24 anni una ragazza ha un paio di relazioni semi-serie e una buona quantità di botte di vita. Dove per botta di vita intendo che ti piace uno, decidi che te lo vuoi trombare e te lo trombi. Siccome sei pure caruccia, ce ne stanno un bel pò che vorrebbero essere annoverati fra le botte di vita della suddetta. Purtroppo però, e in piccole cttà di provincia a maggior ragione, una donna che decide chi, dove, come e quando, (e anche se se ne scopa 100 al mese, ci sono quelli che non si capacitano del perchè pescano sempre il numero 101) mette in soggezione i tamarretti che le sbavano dietro.
> 
> ...


dunque.da ragazza mi sono divertita il giusto, tanto da non aver rimpianti.
però prima di tutto mi sono amata ...nel senso che mai vorrei essere citata come "una che si è fatta mezzo paese" fosse per il solo fatto che difficilmente possono piacermi tanti uomini , non per un fatto morale quanto di selezione


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *Stermi ma è così difficile ? Bho*.
> 
> Fra i 19 e i 23/24 anni una ragazza ha un paio di relazioni semi-serie e una buona quantità di botte di vita. Dove per botta di vita intendo che ti piace uno, decidi che te lo vuoi trombare e te lo trombi. Siccome sei pure caruccia, ce ne stanno un bel pò che vorrebbero essere annoverati fra le botte di vita della suddetta. Purtroppo però, e in piccole cttà di provincia a maggior ragione, una donna che decide chi, dove, come e quando, (e anche se se ne scopa 100 al mese, ci sono quelli che non si capacitano del perchè pescano sempre il numero 101) mette in soggezione i tamarretti che le sbavano dietro.
> 
> ...


No è molto semplice.....ma non per tutti

Quotarti sta diventando noioso...:up:


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> dunque.da ragazza mi sono divertita il giusto, tanto da non aver rimpianti.
> però prima di tutto mi sono amata ...nel senso che *mai vorrei essere citata come "una che si è fatta mezzo paese"* fosse per il solo fatto che difficilmente possono piacermi tanti uomini non per un fatto morale quanto di selezione



Il fatto è che in certi posti basta divertirsi con >1 persona per essere citata a quel modo  e allora tanto vale.. 

Senza scherzi, per la selezione: tutti selezionano in realtà, solo che i criteri sono diversi.
Al di là della consumazione, ricordo come all'università una mia compagna sostenesse che non vi era neppure un ragazzo apprezzabile in tutta la facoltà. Io me ne ricordo parecchi che mi facevano venire le vampate, vuoi per la loro grazia, vuoi per la gentilezza, vuoi per l'umorismo...
Io selezionavo, solo che a me piacciono tante cose in una persona


----------



## Tubarao (25 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> dunque.da ragazza mi sono divertita il giusto, tanto da non aver rimpianti.
> però prima di tutto mi sono amata ...nel senso che mai vorrei essere citata come "una che si è fatta mezzo paese" fosse per il solo fatto che difficilmente possono piacermi tanti uomini , non per un fatto morale quanto di selezione



Vabbè, non è che andava in giro con un materasso legato dietro la schiena.....










Malena amava il marito, ma tutto il paese la definiva una zoccola............








ma se la voleva scopare


----------



## contepinceton (25 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non credo che esista una donna che vada a letto con un uomo sapendo che lui la definisce con gli amici o in un forum una troia.
> Sarò ingenua..


Ma non lo sa eh?
Se sentissi al bar come gli uomini parlano di quelle che si sono fatte...
Ma le peggiori sono le suore di paese eh?
Loro repressone, sono come Donna Dinorà vivono sulla maldicenza, e definiscono le altre signore con epiteti indescrivibili...
Io non avendo mai nulla da raccontare, parlo sempre delle mie amiche, che mi vogliono bene ecc..ecc..ecc...
Poi ufficialmente io sono un eunuco eh?


----------



## Sterminator (25 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bel racconto.
> Grazie della condivisione, e lascia perdere se stai cercando di convincere chicchessia
> 
> Più fruttuoso e fattivo far giocare Tongue con un gomitolo virtuale


Ma perche' pensi che io mi debba convincere di qualcosa?

non ho solo capito, perche' non ha dettagliato, le altre gran doti che aveva ed i motivi per cui se so' mollati...

per me la chiave e' li'...


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non lo sa eh?
> *Se sentissi al bar come gli uomini parlano di quelle che si sono fatte...*
> Ma le peggiori sono le suore di paese eh?
> Loro repressone, sono come Donna Dinorà vivono sulla maldicenza, e definiscono le altre signore con epiteti indescrivibili...
> ...


Certi uomini Conte, non tutti. E' questo quello che vorrei fosse chiaro
Il fatto che non lo sappia è ancora più grave....


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *Ma perche' pensi che io mi debba convincere di qualcosa?*
> 
> non ho solo capito, perche' non ha dettagliato, le altre gran doti che aveva ed i motivi per cui se so' mollati...
> 
> per me la chiave e' li'...



Infatti, non penso che tu ti debba convincere. Questo dicevo, semplicemente.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Stermi ma è così difficile ? Bho.
> 
> Fra i 19 e i 23/24 anni una ragazza ha un paio di relazioni semi-serie e una buona quantità di botte di vita. Dove per botta di vita intendo che ti piace uno, decidi che te lo vuoi trombare e te lo trombi. Siccome sei pure caruccia, ce ne stanno un bel pò che vorrebbero essere annoverati fra le botte di vita della suddetta. Purtroppo però, e in piccole cttà di provincia a maggior  ragione, una donna che decide chi, dove, come e quando, (e anche se se ne scopa 100 al mese, ci sono quelli che non si capacitano del perchè pescano sempre il numero 101) mette in soggezione i tamarretti che le sbavano dietro.
> 
> ...


Bellissimo...
E poi sai...come dice lui...non bisogna fermarsi alla prima cantina eh?
Ah ma sai com'è l'omo può anzi deve divertirsi qui e là...
La donna psssssssssssss....ohi...deve mantenere l'imene intatto se vuole trovare un buon partito no?
Capisci che mentalità?
Sposala vergine e non ti tradirà...

Ma certo che ne valeva la pena eh?

Però che schifo quando per divertirsi si scelgono le donne secondo certi criteri, e poi quando è ora di maritarsi e mettere su casa, secondo altri...anzi banale eh?


----------



## Tubarao (25 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma perche' pensi che io mi debba convincere di qualcosa?
> 
> non ho solo capito, perche' non ha dettagliato, le altre gran doti che aveva ed i motivi per cui se so' mollati...
> 
> per me la chiave e' li'...


Ma perchè quando ho detto gran donna credi che mi stessi riferendo al culo o a come scopava ??? 

M'amava ed io amavo lei. Punto. 

Poi se vogliamo parlare delle doti vere e proprie: cucinava benissimo, la camicie me le teneva sempre in ordine linde e pinte, era cacachezzi il giusto, usciva con le amiche una volta al mese e non mi rompeva più di tanto quando io facevo i tornei di calcetto.

E' finita perchè dopo 8 anni può capitare che l'amore finisca. Il nostro è finito. Ora che mi ci fai pensare una fine banale, manco uno straccio di storia strappalacrime con un tradimento, con lei beccata in flagrante un giorno che io ritorno presto dal lavoro. :incazzato:


----------



## Minerva (25 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vabbè, non è che andava in giro con un materasso legato dietro la schiena.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 a beh...se è solo una maldicenza e non c'è trippa per gatti che parliamo a fare?


----------



## Eliade (25 Maggio 2011)

Beh ma niko... alla fine cosa hai risolto anche questa volta? 

A questo punto come la vedi portarcela di peso da un terapista di coppia? 
Del tipo metterla di fronte al fatto compiuto?


----------



## Tubarao (25 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> a beh...se è solo una maldicenza e non c'è trippa per gatti che parliamo a fare?


Non è solo una maldicenza. Ti faccio un esempio: penso che in quasi tutte le comitive ci sia la ragazza che prima o poi limona un pò con tutti. Ecco.

Nel tuo post tu hai, per me, detto una gran cosa: prima di tutto mi sono amata. Non penso che lei si sia NonAmata. Semplicemente non si faceva remore se trovava qualcuno che le piacesse, ma ripeto che era alla fine comunque lei che decideva chi, dove, come e quando. E qualcuno in bianco lavato e stirato ce lo ha pure mandato.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma perchè quando ho detto gran donna credi che mi stessi riferendo al culo o a come scopava ???
> 
> M'amava ed io amavo lei. Punto.
> 
> ...


Sul rosso: quello conta eh?
Non ho ricordi di fini banali...ma mi è venuta in mente una cosa sulle donne del paese, dato che ho appena bevuto un caffè con una.
Ancora una volta ci siamo detti...ma vedi che...Funzionaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa?

Da noi le chiaccherate e sputtanate sono quelle che di fatto mollano il due di picche ai portatori di sacro membro. Questi poi millantano cose da non credere sulle performance erotiche della tizia. 
Le donnine allegre invece sono universalmente rispettate e ridono come pazze della mentalità delle invornite.

L'ultima riflessione Tuba è questa...
L'albergatore della trattoria del paese.
Mi ferma per un braccio e mi chiede...ma come è che con te X viene qui a cena come se nulla fosse, e ha sempre detto di no, a tutti?

Mia risposta: Forse perchè sa che con me, cena, vuol dire cena, sesso vuol dire sesso.

Ohi Tuba, che ne sapevo io che mezzo paese la corteggia?


----------



## contepinceton (25 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non è solo una maldicenza. Ti faccio un esempio: penso che in quasi tutte le comitive ci sia la ragazza che prima o poi limona un pò con tutti. Ecco.
> 
> Nel tuo post tu hai, per me, detto una gran cosa: prima di tutto mi sono amata. Non penso che lei si sia NonAmata. Semplicemente non si faceva remore se trovava qualcuno che le piacesse, ma ripeto che era alla fine comunque lei che decideva chi, dove, come e quando. E qualcuno in bianco lavato e stirato ce lo ha pure mandato.


Tuba e sono questi che poi parlano in giro definendola una troia...


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tuba e sono questi che poi parlano in giro definendola una troia...



Questo è assodato.

Purtroppo probabilmente anche qualcuno tra quelli che hanno invece avuto la fortuna di godere della sua compagnia.

Tipo Lothar.... ma chissà, frequentando il forum imparerà che *non* si da della troia a chi ha condiviso con te l'intimità.... vero Lothar? Eh? Dai...


----------



## Minerva (25 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non è solo una maldicenza. Ti faccio un esempio: penso che in quasi tutte le comitive ci sia la ragazza che prima o poi limona un pò con tutti. Ecco.
> 
> Nel tuo post tu hai, per me, detto una gran cosa: prima di tutto mi sono amata. Non penso che lei si sia NonAmata. Semplicemente non si faceva remore* se trovava qualcuno che le piacesse*, ma ripeto che era alla fine comunque lei che decideva chi, dove, come e quando. E qualcuno in bianco lavato e stirato ce lo ha pure mandato.


la differenza sta solo nei numeri, mi perplime  che se ne trovino tanti che soddisfino le caratteristiche idonee a piacere.
non ho altre remore


----------



## Minerva (25 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tuba e sono questi che poi parlano in giro definendola una troia...


 è una tipica vigliaccheria maschile, allora


----------



## Daniele (25 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tuba e sono questi che poi parlano in giro definendola una troia...


A dire il vero per esperienza sono quelli che ci sono stati che definiscono troia una siffatta pulzella.


----------



## Sterminator (25 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bellissimo...
> E poi sai...come dice lui...non bisogna fermarsi alla prima cantina eh?
> Ah ma sai com'è l'omo può anzi deve divertirsi qui e là...
> *La donna psssssssssssss....ohi...deve mantenere l'imene intatto se vuole trovare un buon partito no?
> ...


Infatti mia moglie non era vergine... come hai capito "certa mentalita'"...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (25 Maggio 2011)

io ho perso la verginità a 16 anni con un gran figlio di buona donna di trenta; seduttore carismatico.
non gli avevo detto che era la mia prima volta e facevo la gran donna..a pensarci ora mi faccio tenerezza.
non lo augurerei a mia figlia ma in fondo lo ringrazio perché è stato fondamentale anche lui nel mio percorso


----------



## contepinceton (25 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Questo è assodato.
> 
> Purtroppo probabilmente anche qualcuno tra quelli che hanno invece avuto la fortuna di godere della sua compagnia.
> 
> Tipo Lothar.... ma chissà, frequentando il forum imparerà che *non* si da della troia a chi ha condiviso con te l'intimità.... vero Lothar? Eh? Dai...


Ma ascolta il nonno qua, magari Lothar definisce troia una donna che è disponibile sessualmente eh? Una ciavadora...una che ci dà dentro se capita l'occasion bona...tutto lì...dato che è romagnolo non riesco a vederci un uso dispregiativo...
Casomai risulta in nuce quell'aspetto per cui...si dice che le donne facciano certe performance solo con gli amanti e non con i mariti no?

Magari usa quel termine nella mia accezione eh?
Per esempio la matra mi dice..." Ah se sapessi cosa ho combinato...!" e me lo racconta...io rido di gusto divertito...e le dico ridendo..." Ahahahahah...che troia che te si!"....e lei ride...

Un po' come il termine fallito su di me...
Mi fa ridere eh?
Tu hai visto di persona come è il mio matrimonio...e ne hai visto gli enormi vantaggi che la nostra condizione comporta...
A mio modo di vedere...anche lì...ho fatto il botto eh?
Altro che fallito...

Poi Nausicaa...avrò modo e tempo anch'io di vivere la mia grandiosa storia d'amore eh?
Quella in cui l'altro è come blob il fluido...te lo ritrovi dentro dappertutto...

Insomma sai quelle robe per cui uno dice...ok...ok...ok...il mio cuore fu un albergo...ok...ora abbatto tutti i muri delle stanzette e ne faccio un'unica grande stanza...un immenso parco giochi per lei.

E ti dicono...ohi Conte ma che fai? 
Sto trasformando questo puttanaio in un unico nido.
Finalmente dopo tante peripezie...ho ricevuto l'unica pesante smentita alle mie teorie!


----------



## contepinceton (25 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> è una tipica vigliaccheria maschile, allora


Si...ma non è colpa nè mia nè del tuba se esistono uomini vigliacchi eh?
Ti spiego una cosa...io due di picche ne ho ricevuti molto pochi...casomai sarei quello che evita di provarci per paura di ricevere un rifiuto...e non è timidezza eh? E' solo: non mi piacciono certe situazioni imbarazzanti...
Ci sono altri uomini che invece basta provarci eh? Tu dici di no? Ok...provo con un'altra...che problema c'è?

Ma gli uomini peggiori sono quelli che si vantano di una probità, che è solo il risultato di non aver avuto il coraggio di mettersi in gioco...
Loro possono solo desiderare nel loro cuore.


----------



## Sterminator (25 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ascolta il nonno qua, magari Lothar definisce troia una donna che è disponibile sessualmente eh? Una ciavadora...una che ci dà dentro se capita l'occasion bona...tutto lì...dato che è romagnolo non riesco a vederci un uso dispregiativo...
> Casomai risulta in nuce quell'aspetto per cui...si dice che le donne facciano certe performance solo con gli amanti e non con i mariti no?
> 
> Magari usa quel termine nella mia accezione eh?
> ...


E guardalo come striscia per avere rassicurazioni pubbliche e per dimostrare a tutto il forum di non essere un fallito....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ue' pirla, il tuo matrimonio (???) ...manco alli cani s'augurerebbe...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (25 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si...ma non è colpa nè mia nè del tuba se esistono uomini vigliacchi eh?
> Ti spiego una cosa...io due di picche ne ho ricevuti molto pochi...casomai sarei quello che evita di provarci per paura di ricevere un rifiuto...e non è timidezza eh? E' solo: non mi piacciono certe situazioni imbarazzanti...
> Ci sono altri uomini che invece basta provarci eh? Tu dici di no? Ok...provo con un'altra...che problema c'è?
> 
> ...


Tu si' che sai come va il mondo e conosci le rinunce che si fanno perche' la contropartita in cambio non vale un cazzo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> A dire il vero per esperienza sono quelli che ci sono stati che definiscono troia una siffatta pulzella.


Più ti leggo più capisco che tu hai avuto poche di quelle avventure...eh...
I galantuomini non parlano.
E ti dico perfino una cosa...mi sono trovato ad una cena dove c'era una certa signora che mi aveva confidato di essersi fatta anche un tal dei tali presente.
Io e lui ci conosciamo.
Ebbene in tanti anni...nè io nè lui abbiamo detto ehi...l'ha data anche a te eh? Me l'ha confidato lei.
Piuttosto ho assistito a descrizioni di performance erotiche di una...che non possono essere assolutamente...perchè quella sera di cui diceva sto tipo...lei era fuori con me. ( Ma io non dissi a lui che era fuori con me).


----------



## lothar57 (25 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Questo è assodato.
> 
> Purtroppo probabilmente anche qualcuno tra quelli che hanno invece avuto la fortuna di godere della sua compagnia.
> 
> Tipo Lothar.... ma chissà, frequentando il forum imparerà che *non* si da della troia a chi ha condiviso con te l'intimità.... vero Lothar? Eh? Dai...


 
Uno: Nausicaa......io non imparo niente da nessuno,putroppo sono piu'..grande di te, e se non sbaglio solo Mari' mi batte,come eta',sono gli altri che debbono imparareio ormai non lo posso piu'fare.

Due:trovami dove ho scritto questa parola,al contrario di tanti non scrivo parolacce

3:ai soloni che pontificano,auguro una moglie di 36 anni con due figli piccolissimi,che si da'come niente fosse,chissa'come la chiamerebbero..pia donna?

Nausicaa non e'diretto a te,abbiamo e avremo contrasti ma sei una figura positiva e sincera,credo,ma quanta falsita'e quanto stupido moralismo leggo, in questo cavolo di forum.

Admin cambia il nome....www.ilpentimento.net..fuori il rosario peccatori


----------



## lothar57 (25 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Più ti leggo più capisco che tu hai avuto poche di quelle avventure...eh...
> I galantuomini non parlano.
> E ti dico perfino una cosa...mi sono trovato ad una cena dove c'era una certa signora che mi aveva confidato di essersi fatta anche un tal dei tali presente.
> Io e lui ci conosciamo.
> ...


Stasera non ti capisco,evento rarissimo....ma certo scopri l'acqua calda amico,io non ho mai raccontato niente a nessuno,mai.
Lo faccio qua'e basta.
Vorrei anche vedere il vantarsi per queste cose,che d'accordissimo sono estremamente private,ci mancherebbe!!


----------



## Amoremio (25 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Emhhh....si
> Perché non vedo come io avrei preso a calci in culo mia moglie....ovviamente in senso metaforico...
> Lei può fare quello che vuole!!!! E' prenderla a calci in culo questo?


pensa che io, avendo letto sin qui, ho interpretato quel post di chiara in un modo diverso

non nel senso che tu l'abbia presa a calci
ma che lei si è messa in condizione di essere presa a calci
il che è, secondo me, vero

che tu non l'abbia presa a calci
fa onore a te
ma non muta il fatto che lei ne abbia creato l'occasione


----------



## Daniele (25 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> pensa che io, avendo letto sin qui, ho interpretato quel post di chiara in un modo diverso
> 
> non nel senso che tu l'abbia presa a calci
> ma che lei si è messa in condizione di essere presa a calci
> ...


E pensa niko...io mi sarei tolto lo sfizio dei calcioni nel sedere  ma è pur vero che io non ho più capacità di sopportazione di certe cose.


----------



## Amoremio (25 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> E' giusto quello che scrivi, il problema non siete voi. E' che non tutte *le donne* lo capiscono.


gli uomini che tradiscono in maniera analoga alla moglie di niko dicono, di solito, le stesse cose


----------



## Niko74 (25 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> pensa che io, avendo letto sin qui, ho interpretato quel post di chiara in un modo diverso
> 
> non nel senso che tu l'abbia presa a calci
> ma che lei si è messa in condizione di essere presa a calci
> ...


Vista cosi ha un senso :up:
Vedi che Chiara non si sa esprimere? :rotfladesso mi distruggerà :carneval


----------



## Daniele (25 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Vista cosi ha un senso :up:
> Vedi che Chiara non si sa esprimere? :rotfladesso mi distruggerà :carneval


  A dire il vero l'avevo capita anche io, ma ammetto che Chiara  ha più buon gusto per le automobili che per il farsi comprendere la volo :carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (25 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Si, in effetti pure lei ha degli sprazzi in cui lo capisce....però poi mi dice ste cose che si contraddicono tra loro...
> Cioè: tu mi punisci ma non è colpa mia ed è un problema tuo.....allora perché mi punisci?  E facendo le cose di nascosto?
> 
> E' ovvio che non vuole punirmi....


io penso che stia negando a sè stessa di essere stata str... come ritiene di essere stata


----------



## Amoremio (25 Maggio 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao...vedo che vengo presa da "esempio" :carneval: andiamo bene!! dai scherzo...spero che la mia brutta esperienza possa anzi servire a tutte quelle donne che si mettono in una situazione del genere.
> Devono capire che e' veramente come una droga...si inizia per provare, per "gioco", perche' in quel momento si ha bisogno di qualcosa che possa aiutare a superare le difficolta'. Invece che chiedere aiuto a chi ti sta' vicino, si viene "affascinati" da la cosa proibita...non si pensa alle conseguenze.
> Poi senza nemmeno accorgersene, passano i giorni, i mesi e gli anni...se ne diventa dipendente. Ma non e' amore. l'amore e' un'altra cosa...l'amore non fa male e non crea dipendenza, anzi ti aiuta a vivere serenamente anche con te stessa oltre che nella coppia.
> Molte persone fragili come me, purtroppo cadono nella trappola dell'emozione "facile"... ma se poi si e' una persona vera e "pulita", prima o poi viene fuori e inizi a stare male per quello che stai facendo, sempre + male, ancora + male quando ti rendi conto che non riesci ad uscirne...
> ...


post bello e utile
approvo


----------



## Daniele (25 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io penso che stia negando a sè stessa di essere stata str... come ritiene di essere stata


Niko, in effetti sarà molto dura il momento in cui lei ammetterà di essere stata stronza, per ora si inventa motivazioni che rendono meno amara la verità, ma tu sai bene quale sia la verità


----------



## Amoremio (25 Maggio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Dalla tua posizione di osservazione, quella che tu ti sei scelto, sembra quasi che questa cosa possa essere stata positiva e favorevole.
> 
> Intanto ora non litigano più....


poteva essere parte di una strategia

se inizialmente ti strapazzo sarà più facile che, quando comincerò ad elogiarti, la cosa ti colpisca e ti lusinghi

che la moglie di nico dica che ora la maltratta può essere vero
ha avuto quel che voleva
e non ha più interesse


----------



## Amoremio (25 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Allora, prendi il micio, e mandalo a dare una leccatina al post nr 1480 pagina 148 di questo thread....:rotfl::rotfl:


se cerca bene in giro per il forum trova anche quelli in cui ha declinato l'asserita (non necessariamente vera) età sua e della moglie

ma non è detto che la moglie faccia quel lavoro lì
in fondo lui ha detto di editare ma non ha confermato
uno molto meno furbo di quanto si racconta nel chiedere l'edit avrebbe cancellato dal quote la parte sgradita


----------



## Amoremio (25 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Lothar....anche giocando a scopa occorre essere signori....
> 
> quanta strada per dirozzarti, mon dieu....



ma che gli dici porello!
lui è un uomo di GRAN CLASSE
l'ha detto giorni fa :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (25 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Guarda che non fai contento proprio nessuno.
> L'umiliazione è per le donne che ti porti a letto e per la mancanza assoluta di rispetto che hai verso di loro.


 
quoto


----------



## Amoremio (25 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Bhe onestamente...quelle che Lothar si porta a letto fa bene a trattarle come le tratta, ma sono loro che si fanno trattare da tali e quindi assolvono la funzione a cui lui le mette. Si fanno da sole cattiva pubblicità.


cioè?

nessuna donna che non fosse troia andrebbe a letto con uno come lothar
quindi nontutte le donne single che pluritrombano sono troie
ma sicuramente lo sono quelle che trombano lothar?



aspetta che ci penso :mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (25 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Cioe' che fosse gia' "scafata" e' stato determinante per te?
> 
> Secondo me *non ci fai na' bella figura Tuba sulla qualita' del tuo amore per lei..*.:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


 
mah ....


...


comunque

visto che teorizzi lo scossone per svegliare la moglie di niko ...


:calcio::calcio::calcio:

chissà 
magari ti evolvi


----------



## Amoremio (25 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Niko, in effetti sarà molto dura il momento in cui lei ammetterà di essere stata stronza, per ora si inventa motivazioni che rendono meno amara la verità, ma tu sai bene quale sia la verità


lo scoglio più duro sarà ammetterlo con sè stessa
e a quel punto alla responsabilità di quel comportamento si sommerà quella per il comportamento successivo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> In realtà, secondo me, lei è l'unica ad uscire bistrattata da questa situazione.
> 
> Dovrebbe rendersene conto, prima di tutto per se stessa.
> *Capisci che questa ha dato l'occasione a ben due uomini di prenderla a calci in culo?*
> ...





Amoremio ha detto:


> pensa che io, avendo letto sin qui, ho interpretato quel post di chiara in un modo diverso
> 
> non nel senso che tu l'abbia presa a calci
> ma *che lei si è messa in condizione di essere presa a calci*
> ...





Niko74 ha detto:


> Vista cosi ha un senso :up:
> Vedi che Chiara non si sa esprimere? :rotfladesso mi distruggerà :carneval


 
Com'è che Amoremio ha capito al volo?  

Ah, sì....è una donna


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> A dire il vero l'avevo capita anche io, ma ammetto che Chiara ha più buon gusto per le automobili che per il farsi comprendere la volo :carneval:


Tesoro....finchè non sarai salito sulla mia Gioia non avrò pace!

:carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (25 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Com'è che Amoremio ha capito al volo?
> 
> Ah, sì....*è una donna*


in effetti è una condizione che aiuta 

ma la domanda più giusta sarebbe

 perchè amoremio ha capito e niko ha capito quasi l'opposto nonostante entrambi siano dalla stessa parte della barricata?

perchè niko (oltre che uomo ) è in un momento in cui tutta la sua lucidità è focalizzata per mantenersi calmo, misurare il salvabile e cercare di salvarlo
in più è fisiologicamente ferito da ciò che è accaduto ed accade


----------



## Daniele (25 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> cioè?
> 
> nessuna donna che non fosse troia andrebbe a letto con uno come lothar
> quindi nontutte le donne single che pluritrombano sono troie
> ...


:up: e da quello che rtacconta quelle hanno poco da invidiare alla mignotta del lampione sotto casa  da quello che racconta lui...decisamente devono essere assai di bocca buona...o masochiste...oppure non mi spiego certe cose.


----------



## Daniele (25 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> perchè niko (oltre che uomo ) è in un momento in cui tutta la sua lucidità è focalizzata per mantenersi calmo, misurare il salvabile e cercare di salvarlo
> in più è fisiologicamente ferito da ciò che è accaduto ed accade


E perchè Niko non tromba da non si sa quale tempo, se non probabili inxontri 5 contro uno


----------



## MK (25 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ommiioddiooo  Ma voi leggete tutte le frasi o vi fermate alla prima parola che vi fa andare il sangue alla testa
> 
> Chi ha scritto che le porterei via il figlio quando sappiamo benissimo che se le cose andranno male il figlio lo avrebbe lei, si parlava di una cosa breve eh


Nè breve nè lunga. Sì mi va il sangue alla testa davanti a certi discorsi, sorry. Una donna può essere una cattiva moglie ma una splendida madre. Stesso discorso vale per gli uomini.


----------



## MK (25 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non credo che esista una donna che vada a letto con un uomo sapendo che lui la definisce con gli amici o in un forum una troia.
> Sarò ingenua..


Sì sei ingenua.


----------



## MK (25 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quello che dicono di me i succitati non lo so e francamente..me ne infischio.


Questo è l'atteggiamento giusto.


----------



## MK (25 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però che schifo quando per divertirsi si scelgono le donne secondo certi criteri, e poi quando è ora di maritarsi e mettere su casa, secondo altri...anzi banale eh?


Ci sono anche donne che scelgono con chi sposarsi e con chi divertirsi eh.


----------



## Sterminator (25 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mah ....
> 
> 
> ...
> ...



Ormai...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

comunque me preferisco accussi'...

tie'...

ari-comunque so' stato frainteso...


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (25 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Com'è che Amoremio ha capito al volo?
> 
> Ah, sì....è una donna


Veramente avevo capito anch'io al volo, pero' onestamente nun me pareva na cosa cosi' difficile da capire...

avete scritto de peggio de contorto...e di parecchio...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Veramente avevo capito anch'io al volo, pero' *onestamente nun me pareva na cosa cosi' difficile da capire...*
> 
> *avete scritto* de peggio de contorto...e di parecchio...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 
Appunto, neanche a me.....
ma perchè me metti sempre in mezzo?

So' lineare, io....


----------



## Sterminator (25 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Appunto, neanche a me.....
> ma perchè me metti sempre in mezzo?
> 
> So' lineare, io....


Vabbe' mo' su due piedi....

dovrei consultare o' compiuterrr...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ci sono anche donne che scelgono con chi sposarsi e con chi divertirsi eh.


Vero.
Ma non fanno per me.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Maggio 2011)

Nick...non serve niente maltrattare o meno tua moglie.
Te hai solo sbattuto il muso su questo dato di fatto.
Lei non ti ama più e non ti vuole al suo fianco.
Scaricala.


----------



## Niko74 (25 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> in effetti è una condizione che aiuta
> 
> ma la domanda più giusta sarebbe
> 
> ...


Quoto tutto :up:
Però hai dimenticato che...Chiara non si esprime chiaramente :carneval:...Alla fine ho nel mio dna il gene del troglodita....bisogna tenerne conto quando mi si parla eh!!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Niko74 (25 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nick...non serve niente maltrattare o meno tua moglie.
> Te hai solo sbattuto il muso su questo dato di fatto.
> *Lei non ti ama più e non ti vuole al suo fianco*.
> Scaricala.


E chi la maltratta? E' quell'altro mica io eh 

La parte in grassetto potrebbe anche essere vera...quando capirò che è certamente cosi lo farò....al momento non ne sono ancora convinto.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> E chi la maltratta? E' quell'altro mica io eh
> 
> La parte in grassetto potrebbe anche essere vera...quando capirò che è certamente cosi lo farò....al momento non ne sono ancora convinto.


Ok...
E' durissima da accettare.
Ma è così.
So comunque quanto male fa autoconvincersi di cose che non sono per la speranza che siano. 
Mai più.


----------



## oceansize (25 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Elisa non fa terapia di coppia.
> Vedo dura confrontare una storia di amanti vissuta per 5 anni con una "storia" praticamente mai cominciata. Credo anch'io che la moglie di Niko debba farsi aiutare, magari con una terapia da sola per adesso per risolvere alcune problematiche che sicuramente ha. Poi magari la terapia di coppia, successivamente, se matura nel suo percorso di amare ancora suo marito e di desiderare di salvare il suo matrimonio.


ma quanto cacchio avete scritto?!
cmq sabina la mia era una battuta, dato che sia elisa che la moglie di niko sono state risucchiate in ste relazioni, magari la psicologa potrebbe fare uno sconto comitiva 
e ok 5 anni, ma magari a 3 mesi davvero ci credi che potresti cambiare vita, ma dopo 5 anni se non sei proprio fuori come un balcone lo capisci che non c'è trippa per gatti e ti rassegni a non capirci più niente e a vivere con le emozioni di attimi. o a riprenderti la tua vita.
però confusione o meno, non si gioca così con la vita degli altri, almeno fino a un certo punto fisiologico, poi bisogna fare chiarezza


----------



## lothar57 (26 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> cioè?
> 
> nessuna donna che non fosse troia andrebbe a letto con uno come lothar
> quindi nontutte le donne single che pluritrombano sono troie
> ...


Non ti preoccupare e'un problema mio,senza offesa per nessuno,quello che pensano i forumisti di me,entra da un'oreccho ed esce dall'altro.
L'importante e'quello che pensano nella vita reale amici,amiche,clienti,fornitori,banche,etc....se potessero leggervi,riderebbero moltissimo.
Ma d'altronde questo forum e'cosi:ho una nuova amica che e'psicanalista,le parlero'oggi di questo forum,e degli affari che potrebbe fare...


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Uno: Nausicaa......*io non imparo niente da nessuno,putroppo sono piu'..grande di te, e se non sbaglio solo Mari' mi batte,come eta',sono gli altri che debbono imparareio ormai non lo posso piu'fare.*
> 
> Due:trovami dove ho scritto questa parola,*al contrario di tanti non scrivo parolacce*
> 
> ...



Malissimo Lothar, malissimo... non si è mai troppo avanti con gli anni per imparare... 
Se arrivassi al punto di non aver più nulla da imparare, saprei di essere già nella bara...

Il concetto di parolaccia vedo che è fraintendibile come tanti altri. Zoccola, troia, puttana, baldracca, passeggiatrice... alcuni termini sono più volgari di altri, ma il concetto è quello, e quello che ti si contesta è proprio il concetto, non la parola.


----------



## dottor manhattan (26 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non ti preoccupare e'un problema mio,senza offesa per nessuno,quello che pensano i forumisti di me,entra da un'oreccho ed esce dall'altro.
> L'importante e'quello che pensano nella vita reale amici,amiche,clienti,fornitori,banche,etc....se potessero leggervi,riderebbero moltissimo.
> Ma d'altronde questo forum e'cosi:ho una nuova amica che e'psicanalista,le parlero'oggi di questo forum,e degli affari che potrebbe fare...


Forse sarà perchè nella tua vita reale non ti esprimi come qui sul forum.

Se cosi fosse non la vedrei come un aspetto positivo, dato che sarebbero rapporti mitigati da forme di rispetto subordinate.

Perchè, a maggior ragione, darebbero conferma della tua presunta maleducazione sul forum, dato che qui, invece, sembri non avere freni...e ne approfitti.

Prima che tu possa fraintendermi, sappi che non ti ho dato del maleducato.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Poi Nausicaa...avrò modo e tempo anch'io di vivere la mia grandiosa storia d'amore eh?
> Quella in cui l'altro è come blob il fluido...te lo ritrovi dentro dappertutto...
> ...


Ti auguro tutta la fortuna e l'amore del mondo 

Quando imbianchi, chiamami che ti aiuto  magari proviamo a fare le pareti di tanti colori diversi?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Quoto tutto :up:
> Però hai dimenticato che...Chiara non si esprime chiaramente :carneval:...Alla fine ho nel mio dna il gene del troglodita....bisogna tenerne conto quando mi si parla eh!!!!!:rotfl:


 
*A Niko.....*
*




*


----------



## dottor manhattan (26 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *A Niko.....*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


E che balls!!!


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *A Niko.....*
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Non c'entra... ma ho detestato con tutta l'anima quella campagna pubblicitaria... forse non l'ho capita, ma mi sembrava che sparasse sulla croce rossa... non è che ci voglia tanto incoraggiamento ai ragazzi per fargli credere che l'intelligenza non vale 'na cippa....


----------



## lothar57 (26 Maggio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Forse sarà perchè nella tua vita reale non ti esprimi come qui sul forum.
> 
> Se cosi fosse non la vedrei come un aspetto positivo, dato che sarebbero rapporti mitigati da forme di rispetto subordinate.
> 
> ...


maestro di vita anche tu..vedo..che sorpresa,vediamo...se anche tu sai rispondere oppure glissi come tutti.
Trova un mio post che contenga linguaggio villano o inappropriato.
Sara'dura perche'non esiste..la verita'purtroppo e'un'altra,quella che scrissi il primo giorno qua',a gennaio.
Qui' siete tutti omologati,e se qualcuno si azzarda  a pensare diverso,be'diventa maleducato,villano,incivile...accodati ora sei come tutti.
E io sono l'unico a dire quello che tutti pensano.
Non siamo a Teheran,come piacerebbe a voi.

Fraintenderti???ahahhaha anche per i fondelli....grazie elegante dottor


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Maggio 2011)

*a niko volevo dedicare solo l'immagine,*

*tirargli la lingua sarebbe troppo per lui!*

*e gia' che ci sono tette al vento anche per lothar!*

:d:d:d


----------



## Minerva (26 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> maestro di vita anche tu..vedo..che sorpresa,vediamo...se anche tu sai rispondere oppure glissi come tutti.
> *Trova un mio post che contenga linguaggio villano o inappropriato.*
> Sara'dura perche'non esiste..la verita'purtroppo e'un'altra,quella che scrissi il primo giorno qua',a gennaio.
> Qui' siete tutti omologati,e se qualcuno si azzarda a pensare diverso,be'diventa maleducato,villano,incivile...accodati ora sei come tutti.
> ...


 come ti hanno già detto sono i concetti ad essere volgari; anche quando parli bene di tua moglie riesci a rovinare quello che dovrebbe apparire affetto, amore e stima.
non fare il permaloso e rifletti come mai questo lo si dica su fronti molto diversi l'uno dall'altro.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> maestro di vita anche tu..vedo..che sorpresa,vediamo...se anche tu sai rispondere oppure glissi come tutti.
> Trova un mio post che contenga linguaggio villano o inappropriato.
> Sara'dura perche'non esiste..la verita'purtroppo e'un'altra,quella che scrissi il primo giorno qua',a gennaio.
> Qui' siete tutti omologati,e se qualcuno si azzarda  a pensare diverso,be'diventa maleducato,villano,incivile...accodati ora sei come tutti.
> ...



Mi ricordo parecchi tuoi post che mi hanno fatta sentire offesa e/o a disagio per come ti esprimevi. Zoccole, gatto a 9 code, metterci a cuccia...
Non te li vado a cercare, ho altre cose da fare, sinceramente.
Non serve usare parolacce per essere villani o offensivi.

Qua tutti pensiamo quello che ci dice la testa. Traditrici e tradite, seriali, troie orgogliose, puritane, frigide, tutto quello che vuoi. Si affrontano i temi di tradimento, amore, sesso, di tutti i tipi. 
Tu stesso su certi temi ti sei messo con la "maggioranza conformista". Perchè, semplicemente, hai detto quello che *tu* pensavi, come è giusto che sia.

Concedici la stessa cosa, ovvero che siamo in grado di dire quello che pensiamo. E lascia stare l'enorme supponenza e arroganza di saper dire quello che "tutti pensano". No Lothar, non tutti la pensano come te.

Se tu interiorizzassi questo, credimi, nessuno avrebbe nulla di peggio da dire che "non sono d'accordo con come ti comporti ma ci si confronta".


----------



## dottor manhattan (26 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> maestro di vita anche tu..vedo..che sorpresa,vediamo...se anche tu sai rispondere oppure glissi come tutti.
> Trova un mio post che contenga linguaggio villano o inappropriato.
> Sara'dura perche'non esiste..la verita'purtroppo e'un'altra,quella che scrissi il primo giorno qua',a gennaio.
> Qui' siete tutti omologati,e se qualcuno si azzarda a pensare diverso,be'diventa maleducato,villano,incivile...accodati ora sei come tutti.
> ...


Ti sei risentito, me ne scuso, ne hai tutto il diritto.

Hai comunque esagerato, perchè non ti ho dato del maleducato e, soprattutto non ti ho giudicato.

Era per dire che è il tuo modo di esprimere i concetti che è in discussione. Non solo per questo, a dire il vero, ma anche e soprattutto perchè ti fai fautore di esprimere concetti sulla base di "quello che tutti pensano". Non credi che questo possa infastidire o intaccare l'altrui personalità?

Anche se ritieni di essere stato invaso da un orda di moralisti, pensa che anche tu puoi sortire lo stesso effetto.

Io non penso che tu sia un maleducato, che usi un linguaggio scurrile o inappropriato. Dimmi tu invece dove io ti abbia mai attaccato sul piano personale, vale a dire che per me questo è rispetto.

Era solo il mio modo per inserirmi in un discorso che ti riguarda e che riempie inutilmente pagine e pagine del forum.

Non mi aspettavo questa tua reazione...ma comprendo benissimo come possa starci.


----------



## dottor manhattan (26 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi ricordo parecchi tuoi post che mi hanno fatta sentire offesa e/o a disagio per come ti esprimevi. Zoccole, gatto a 9 code, metterci a cuccia...
> Non te li vado a cercare, ho altre cose da fare, sinceramente.
> Non serve usare parolacce per essere villani o offensivi.
> 
> ...


Non ti avevo letta, se lo facevo mi sarei risparmiato il post sopra.


----------



## Tubarao (26 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Trova un mio post che contenga linguaggio villano o inappropriato.





lothar57 ha detto:


> ?sei ridicola con questi moralismi di m.
> o forse tocco un nervo scoperto a te e all'altra maestra??



Eccoti tolta la sete col prosciutto; certo si è letto molto di peggio, te ne devo dare atto.....però.....


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Maggio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Non ti avevo letta, se lo facevo mi sarei risparmiato il post sopra.



Chissà...

O a forza di vederselo arrivare ci riflette...
Oppure vedendolo scritto da tanti utenti si conferma che siamo tutti omologati 

Spero la prima cosa, sul serio.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Eccoti tolta la sete col prosciutto.



:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


Ti adoro!!!!!


----------



## Amoremio (26 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> E chi la maltratta? E' quell'altro mica io eh
> 
> La parte in grassetto potrebbe anche essere vera...quando capirò che è certamente cosi lo farò....*al momento non ne sono ancora convinto*.


sulla base di quel che scrivi e della mia esperienza
manco io

per quel che vale, eh?


----------



## dottor manhattan (26 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Chissà...
> 
> O a forza di vederselo arrivare ci riflette...
> Oppure vedendolo scritto da tanti utenti si conferma che siamo tutti omologati
> ...


Non lo so, ma certi discorsi andrebbero affrontati in modo diverso, credo.

Nel senso che bisogna sempre stare attenti a non degenerare, questo vale per entrambe le parti.

Ad esempio, mai cercherei di ragionare con lothar andando a stralciare parte dei suoi scritti. Non credo che questo porti da nessuna parte che sia positiva.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Maggio 2011)

Mi permetto anche io di dire la mia impressione (di donna usualmente portata a giustificare e minimizzare, ammetto)

A me sembra che tua moglie stia aspettando che qualcuno le risolva la situazione... mi sembra che si ritrovi come in un incubo, e non riesce ad accettare che invece è realtà, e che l'ha provocato lei stessa. Ho come l'impressione che sia stupefatta, intontita, incredula, e che quasi sia convinta che non affrontando i mostri questi spariranno.
Più che menefreghista mi sembra in stato di shock.
E credo che contattare l'altro non sia una prova di affezione verso di lui o disaffezione verso di te, ma di disperazione.

In effetti, avrebbe tanto, tanto bisogno di parlare con una donna. In questo Chiara ha perfettamente ragione.


In tutto questo, non sto dicendo che devi farti penetrare nel didietro a sangue visto che lei è così. Era solo una mia interpretazione...


----------



## Sterminator (26 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *a niko volevo dedicare solo l'immagine,*
> 
> *tirargli la lingua sarebbe troppo per lui!*
> 
> ...


E perche' erano tette quelle?

Puif...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## dottor manhattan (26 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E perche' erano tette quelle?
> 
> Puif...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cominciamo ad andare troppo d'accordo...
> tanti anni fa' mi capitarono alcune impiegate che..se avessi voluto..ma neanche...e'un pazzia,perche'devi pensare che finisce ,e dopo tutte le mattine??
> E quando chiedi qualcosa e magari,dopo,si sentono in dovere di risponderti male..tanto...non e'piu l'impiegata,*e la z.....a che ti scopi in pausa...*.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





lothar57 ha detto:


> embe'??che dovevo scrivere quella timorate donna con la quale si fa'l'amore a volte nella pausa???*sei ridicola con questi moralismi di m.*


 
Ti basta? Altrimenti ne cerco ancora.
In effetti non hai detto troia hai ragione, hai detto zoccola (perchè z.....a vuol dire questo vero?)


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2011)

*lOTHAR*

Guarda a me sei simpatico...anche se non credo di esser omologato ad altri.....:rotfl:!Poi l'ammetto: son un pò moralista....che ci vuoi fare?Ho 39 anni e sarò moralista anche a 70....più forte di me...mi stanno sul cazzo le doppie vite...le doppie facce....quelle persone di merda che giocano con la vita altrui....con i sentimenti altrui....che pensano che tradire la fiducia di una persona non è cosa tanto grave....perchè nella vita cè di peggio.....che sia una cosa normale....quando basterebbe aver un minimo di palle e prendere la vita fra le mani...star da soli e farsi i cazzi propri....già troppo costoso vero?E bada bene...anche un moralista come me ha fatto i suoi errori....oggi penso che ho tutto il diritto di coninuare a farli....MA SENZA TRASCINARMI DIETRO PERSONE CHE HANNO FIDUCIA IN ME!!!!!


----------



## lothar57 (26 Maggio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Ti sei risentito, me ne scuso, ne hai tutto il diritto.
> 
> Hai comunque esagerato, perchè non ti ho dato del maleducato e, soprattutto non ti ho giudicato.
> 
> ...


 
Non devi scusarti di niente doctor, io non ho problemi con te e con nessun altro...reazione....mi spiace non mi sembrava niente di strano se tu lo ravvisi,sorry.
Concordo su una cosa;di me parlate troppo,e male.
Comunque d'ora in avanti cerchero'di leggere,senza commentare,cosi'nessuna suora si scandalizza,ciao doctor,qua'la mano...five...


----------



## lothar57 (26 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti basta? Altrimenti ne cerco ancora.
> In effetti non hai detto troia hai ragione, hai detto zoccola (perchè z.....a vuol dire questo vero?)


 
ahahahaha Sorella Farfalla scusa se lo dico sei ridicola....zoccola lo scrivi tu non io.....

Vorrei fare un'''outing'',che vi chiarirebbe molte cose,ma...lascio perdere


----------



## Nocciola (26 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahaha Sorella Farfalla scusa se lo dico sei ridicola....zoccola lo scrivi tu non io.....
> 
> Vorrei fare un'''outing'',che vi chiarirebbe molte cose,ma...lascio perdere


La parola suora riferita a me ti assicuro che è a dir poco ridicola
Visto che sono invornita mi spieghi con z....a cosa intendevi?
Lothar sento da qui le unghie che grattano sui vetri


----------



## Sterminator (26 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahaha Sorella Farfalla scusa se lo dico sei ridicola....zoccola lo scrivi tu non io.....
> 
> Vorrei fare un'''outing'',che vi chiarirebbe molte cose,ma...lascio perdere


Ma dai fallo invece, c'ho un pacco de popcorne da fare fuori...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (26 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> La parola suora riferita a me ti assicuro che è a dir poco ridicola
> Visto che sono invornita mi spieghi con z....a cosa intendevi?
> Lothar sento da qui le unghie che grattano sui vetri


C'hai la fissa per il fri claimbing...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

comunque al posto tuo non indagherei piu' di tanto...

poi fa' tu...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E perche' erano tette quelle?
> 
> Puif...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Ok.....


.....tettine?


----------



## Amoremio (26 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> C'hai la fissa per il fri claimbing...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


zuzzurellona 

per gli intimi (di carinzia):
z...a

(così si stacca da quello specchio che non c'ha più l'età :carneval


----------



## Minerva (26 Maggio 2011)

quello che è divertente è che l'appellativo di suora arriva sempre da chi la chiesa la frequenta a differenza di me che sono una dannata atea che non ama nemmeno madre teresa di calcutta


----------



## lothar57 (26 Maggio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda a me sei simpatico...anche se non credo di esser omologato ad altri.....:rotfl:!Poi l'ammetto: son un pò moralista....che ci vuoi fare?Ho 39 anni e sarò moralista anche a 70....più forte di me...mi stanno sul cazzo le doppie vite...le doppie facce....quelle persone di merda che giocano con la vita altrui....con i sentimenti altrui....che pensano che tradire la fiducia di una persona non è cosa tanto grave....perchè nella vita cè di peggio.....che sia una cosa normale....quando basterebbe aver un minimo di palle e prendere la vita fra le mani...star da soli e farsi i cazzi propri....già troppo costoso vero?E bada bene...anche un moralista come me ha fatto i suoi errori....oggi penso che ho tutto il diritto di coninuare a farli....MA SENZA TRASCINARMI DIETRO PERSONE CHE HANNO FIDUCIA IN ME!!!!!


Tu sei uno dei pochi qua'dentro che stimo,perche'non la smeni tanto e parli chiaro,come amo fare io.
Rispetto il tuo parere,anche se opposto al mio,perche'cosi'e'la democrazia.
Ma l'indole umana e'cosi'amico,poi vedrai che tra 15 anni la penserai come me,sai sposato da 24 anni non e'poco,voglia di altro viene a tutti,non sono una bestia rara.
Mi ha fatto piacere leggerti,la terza voce fuori dal coro,gli altri sembrano  i cinesi,stessa divisa,stessa bici,stesso sguardo,d'altronde Oscuro  quanta gente e'venuta qua',ha letto,ed e'sparita,chissa'perche'....

amata guida del Setta..fischiano un po'le orecchie???(Oscuro non e'rivolto a te...)

Ciao,amico


----------



## Sterminator (26 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ok.....
> 
> 
> .....tettine?


Neanche....

lassa perde...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (26 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tu sei uno dei pochi qua'dentro che stimo,perche'non la smeni tanto e parli chiaro,come amo fare io.
> Rispetto il tuo parere,anche se opposto al mio,perche'cosi'e'la democrazia.
> Ma l'indole umana e'cosi'amico,poi vedrai che tra 15 anni la penserai come me,sai sposato da 24 anni non e'poco,voglia di altro viene a tutti,non sono una bestia rara.
> Mi ha fatto piacere leggerti,la terza voce fuori dal coro,gli altri sembrano  i cinesi,stessa divisa,stessa bici,stesso sguardo,d'altronde Oscuro * quanta gente e'venuta qua',ha letto,ed e'sparita,chissa'perche'....*
> ...


Perche' evidentemente si e' insicuri di cio' che si fa e si cercano conferme...

non arrivando, parte la neuro perche' si sente suonare la stessa musica che si sente dentro solo che ci si sforza a legge lo spartito capovolto...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2011)

*Lothar*

Stima ricambiata!!!:up:Che dirti?Son un pò idealistae un pò sognatore.....convivo da 6 anni e sfortunatamente abbiam perso una gravidanza....!Non escludo che fra 10 anni potrei aver altre opinioni....ci mancherebbe...ma lei sarà la mia prima interlocutrice....prendere a schiaffi con il pisello altre fanciulle...non credo possa esser la soluzione di qualsiasi problema!!!!:up:


----------



## Minerva (26 Maggio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stima ricambiata!!!:up:Che dirti?Son un pò idealistae un pò sognatore.....convivo da 6 anni e sfortunatamente *abbiam perso una gravidanza*....!Non escludo che fra 10 anni potrei aver altre opinioni....ci mancherebbe...ma lei sarà la mia prima interlocutrice....prendere a schiaffi con il pisello altre fanciulle...non credo possa esser la soluzione di qualsiasi problema!!!!:up:


 mi spiace oscuro. ma sai bene che succede e non condiziona le possibilità future...


----------



## Nocciola (26 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *C'hai la fissa per il fri claimbing...*
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


non è una fissa, ma devo ammettere che qui dentro ci sono persone che adorano questo sport...


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2011)

*Minerva*

Mhhh non è così semplice.....lei è un pò avanti con gli anni....certo tutto può succedere...ma son estremamente sereno...stiamo bene e tutto ciò che verrà o non verrà e in più.....!!Minerva...la vita fa il suo corso....ho imparatto ad apprezzare quello che mi offre giornalmente...che non è poco....non si può voler tutto e pretenderlo....ognuno ha un destino....>Cmq grazie del pensiero....e della tua sensibilità.....!!:up:


----------



## Sterminator (26 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> non è una fissa, ma devo ammettere che qui dentro ci sono persone che adorano questo sport...


E' la prospettiva che frega...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sabina (26 Maggio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mhhh non è così semplice.....lei è un pò avanti con gli anni....certo tutto può succedere...ma son estremamente sereno...stiamo bene e tutto ciò che verrà o non verrà e in più.....!!Minerva...la vita fa il suo corso....ho imparatto ad apprezzare quello che mi offre giornalmente...che non è poco....non si può voler tutto e pretenderlo....ognuno ha un destino....>Cmq grazie del pensiero....e della tua sensibilità.....!!:up:


Ti faccio anche il mio in bocca al lupo, ho qualche amica che e' riuscita anche dove i medici dicevano no. Ti auguro di poter provare questa stupenda esperienza, altrimenti per chi e' più "coraggioso" c'è sempre il percorso (purtroppo lungo) dell'adozione.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non ti preoccupare e'un problema mio,senza offesa per nessuno,quello che pensano i forumisti di me,entra da un'oreccho ed esce dall'altro.
> L'importante e'quello che pensano nella vita reale amici,amiche,clienti,fornitori,banche,etc....se potessero leggervi,riderebbero moltissimo.
> Ma d'altronde questo forum e'cosi:ho una nuova amica che e'psicanalista,le parlero'oggi di questo forum,e degli affari che potrebbe fare...



Si dai invitala Xd....ahahahaahahaha...
Ma hai ragione...la vita reale conta...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> maestro di vita anche tu..vedo..che sorpresa,vediamo...se anche tu sai rispondere oppure glissi come tutti.
> Trova un mio post che contenga linguaggio villano o inappropriato.
> Sara'dura perche'non esiste..la verita'purtroppo e'un'altra,quella che scrissi il primo giorno qua',a gennaio.
> Qui' siete tutti omologati,e se qualcuno si azzarda  a pensare diverso,be'diventa maleducato,villano,incivile...accodati ora sei come tutti.
> ...


Amico mio...
Vedi sai perchè io ti capisco?
La mia morosa che morì...era Romagnola...
E stando con i romagnoli se ne imparano di cose eh?
Manhattan ha bisogno di mantenere si l'aria da professoron...
Ma non voleva giudicarti...ma solo farti riflettere...

Qui non siamo tutti omologati...XD...
Ma confesso sai...tentarono di omologarmi...
O ti omologavi o bin bun ban...

FInalmente ora si può essere sè stessi no?
Di cosa ti spaventi...


----------



## lothar57 (26 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Amico mio...
> Vedi sai perchè io ti capisco?
> La mia morosa che morì...era Romagnola...
> E stando con i romagnoli se ne imparano di cose eh?
> ...


 
Caro Conte ti leggo e non posso non rispondermi,ohh intanto sono emiliano non romagnolo,sai che gli invorniti si vogliono separare da noi??
Sara'colpa mia,io sono abituato a comandare sempre,e chi mi ha combattuto a sempre perso.
La psicanalista?Penso Conte ho tre contatti ora,seri,lei e'una,l'altra e'capo ufficio del personale,60 dipendenti,e'l'ultima e'ha due lauree.
CHissa'come fara'un villano come me a conoscerle...ehehehheh


----------



## dottor manhattan (26 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Amico mio...
> Vedi sai perchè io ti capisco?
> La mia morosa che morì...era Romagnola...
> E stando con i romagnoli se ne imparano di cose eh?
> ...


Per la miseria, è questa l'impressione che do?

Che poi sarei la cosa più lontana che ci sia da un professore...in tutti i sensi, praticamente l'opposto.

Sta a vedere che mi tocca andare a lezioni da lothar, non sia mai che mi resta attaccata l'etichetta.


----------



## Sterminator (26 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Conte ti leggo e non posso non rispondermi,ohh intanto sono emiliano non romagnolo,sai che gli invorniti si vogliono separare da noi??
> Sara'colpa mia,io sono abituato a comandare sempre,e chi mi ha combattuto a sempre perso.
> La psicanalista?Penso Conte ho tre contatti ora,seri,lei e'una,l'altra e'capo ufficio del personale,60 dipendenti,e'l'ultima e'ha due lauree.
> CHissa'come fara'un villano come me a conoscerle...ehehehheh


Beh pe' na' trombatina extra, io non starei a guarda' er capello...

se invece glie reciti la divina commedia a memoria e' un altro paio de maniche..

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Conte ti leggo e non posso non rispondermi,ohh intanto sono emiliano non romagnolo,sai che gli invorniti si vogliono separare da noi??
> Sara'colpa mia,io sono abituato a comandare sempre,e chi mi ha combattuto a sempre perso.
> La psicanalista?Penso Conte ho tre contatti ora,seri,lei e'una,l'altra e'capo ufficio del personale,60 dipendenti,e'l'ultima e'ha due lauree.
> CHissa'come fara'un villano come me a conoscerle...ehehehheh


Dai portale qua...che si iscrivano sul forum...
Embè Emiliani e Romagnoli...sai com'è no?

Ma fidati anche i Salentini non vorrebbero affari con i Baresi eh?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Maggio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Per la miseria, è questa l'impressione che do?
> 
> Che poi sarei la cosa più lontana che ci sia da un professore...in tutti i sensi, praticamente l'opposto.
> 
> Sta a vedere che mi tocca andare a lezioni da lothar, non sia mai che mi resta attaccata l'etichetta.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....dai Manhattan...esci con noi...un po' di GAS terapia anche per te no?AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...:carneval::carneval::carneval:

E mi ringrazierai dicendo...Ohi COnte questo è il pazzo principato di Lothar?
E io si...mangia, bevi, e tromba...XD! :carneval::carneval::carneval:

La gnocca regna sovrana:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (26 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai portale qua...che si iscrivano sul forum...
> Embè Emiliani e Romagnoli...sai com'è no?
> 
> Ma fidati anche i Salentini non vorrebbero affari con i Baresi eh?


Infatti solo le salentine apprezzano gli affari dei baresi...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

per me so' pure le piu' bone d'Italy...

ma e' un dettaglio...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Rabarbaro (26 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Conte ti leggo e non posso non rispondermi,ohh intanto sono emiliano non romagnolo,sai che gli invorniti si vogliono separare da noi??
> Sara'colpa mia,io sono abituato a comandare sempre,e chi mi ha combattuto a sempre perso.
> La psicanalista?Penso Conte ho tre contatti ora,seri,lei e'una,l'altra e'capo ufficio del personale,60 dipendenti,e'l'ultima e'ha due lauree.
> CHissa'come fara'un villano come me a conoscerle...ehehehheh


O vate Lothar, la tua orgogliosa affermazione di emilianità mi commuove e mi spinge un afflato d'orgoglio patrio nel cuore.
Da abitante nella terra del cappelletto, che tange da nord la terra del tortellino, non posso che apprezzarti.

Perchè un miles gloriosus cui piace bumbureggiare all'ombra delle due torri è spesso frainteso dagli altri penisolani che scambiano il Pirgopolinice per il Brandimarte, anche quando è solo un gorgoglione che frinisce...

Ma tu sai quanto sia difficile essere diversamente da quello che sei, perciò lascia che almeno gli strombazzamenti, se non fallici, perlomeno orali, si appropinquino ai tuoi desideri, checchè ne dicano gli altri.

Saluti.


----------



## dottor manhattan (26 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....dai Manhattan...esci con noi...un po' di GAS terapia anche per te no?AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> E mi ringrazierai dicendo...Ohi COnte questo è il pazzo principato di Lothar?
> E io si...mangia, bevi, e tromba...XD! :carneval::carneval::carneval:
> ...


Guarda che io sto fuori allenamento...e se poi ci resto secco?

In omeopatia c'è niente per me?


----------



## Sterminator (26 Maggio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Guarda che io sto fuori allenamento...e se poi ci resto secco?
> 
> In omeopatia c'è niente per me?


Piu' che all'omeopatia, dedicati alla palestra, perche' me sa che co' quei due cazzari t'engrassi e basta...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Maggio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Guarda che io sto fuori allenamento...e se poi ci resto secco?
> 
> In omeopatia c'è niente per me?


Buono buono...
Io al massimo ci rimetto due dita rotte...per il crack...:carneval::carneval::carneval:

Lothar...hai ancora in catalogo quelle due maialine vogliose là?:carneval::carneval::carneval:

Dai un pranzetto a Montemerlo di Bondeno...
Vedessi che cameriere...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Conte ti leggo e non posso non rispondermi,ohh intanto sono emiliano non romagnolo,sai che gli invorniti si vogliono separare da noi??
> Sara'colpa mia,io sono abituato a comandare sempre,e chi mi ha combattuto a sempre perso.
> La psicanalista?Penso Conte ho tre contatti ora,seri,lei e'una,l'altra e'capo ufficio del personale,60 dipendenti,e'l'ultima e'ha due lauree.
> CHissa'come fara'un villano come me a conoscerle...ehehehheh


Probabimente nella vita di tutti i giorni non dici a loro che le consieri delle z....e perchè vengono a letto con te?
Io mi sono espressa per come ti si legge nel forum, io non so come sei nella vita reale, ma se sei diverso da così mi domando perchè


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tu sei uno dei pochi qua'dentro che stimo,perche'non la smeni tanto e parli chiaro,come amo fare io.
> Rispetto il tuo parere,anche se opposto al mio,perche'cosi'e'la democrazia.
> Ma l'indole umana e'cosi'amico,poi vedrai che tra 15 anni la penserai come me,sai sposato da 24 anni non e'poco,voglia di altro viene a tutti,non sono una bestia rara.
> Mi ha fatto piacere leggerti,la terza voce fuori dal coro,gli altri sembrano *i cinesi,stessa divisa,stessa bici,stesso sguardo,*d'altronde Oscuro quanta gente e'venuta qua',ha letto,ed e'sparita,chissa'perche'....
> ...


 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

te c'hai la fissa con la Cina!!!

ma ci sei mai stato in uno di quei centri massaggi cinesi? 

di' la verità! scommetto di si', vecchio maialone!!!!

sai che quelle cinesine hanno tutte tre o quattro lauree, ti troveresti a tuo agio!


----------



## lothar57 (26 Maggio 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> O vate Lothar, la tua orgogliosa affermazione di emilianità mi commuove e mi spinge un afflato d'orgoglio patrio nel cuore.
> Da abitante nella terra del cappelletto, che tange da nord la terra del tortellino, non posso che apprezzarti.
> 
> Perchè un miles gloriosus cui piace bumbureggiare all'ombra delle due torri è spesso frainteso dagli altri penisolani che scambiano il Pirgopolinice per il Brandimarte, anche quando è solo un gorgoglione che frinisce...
> ...


ahahahah grande amico...facile,cappelletti,che voi nati prima del tortellino....lambrusco grasparossa....parmigianio reggiano e culatello,Mo o Re,non si sbaglia.
Ma guarda che anche gli amici romagnoli ci tengono a dire che con noi c'entrano poco, verissimo,l'Emilia finisce a Castel San Pietro,vogliono davvero dividersi,solo che il problema sarebbe il capoluogo Fc?Ra?o Rn?e li'non si mettono mai d'accordo
Pensa la sfiga che forse mi becco un'auto targata FC,di nuovo....


----------



## lothar57 (26 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> te c'hai la fissa con la Cina!!!
> 
> ...


aspetta levata la Cina abbiamo la Bielorussia,l'Iran,la Corea del Nord,non dimentico altro...

no bella mia a pagamento neanche morto..


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> aspetta levata la Cina abbiamo la *Bielorussia,l'Iran,la Corea del Nord*,non dimentico altro...
> 
> no bella mia a pagamento neanche morto..


 
e poi c'è anche Sesto San Giovanni, non scordartelo!

e poi dalla prossima settimana, quando Milano sarà in mano a Pisapia, allora sì che saranno cazzi amari!


----------



## lothar57 (26 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Probabimente nella vita di tutti i giorni non dici a loro che le consieri delle z....e perchè vengono a letto con te?
> Io mi sono espressa per come ti si legge nel forum, io non so come sei nella vita reale, ma se sei diverso da così mi domando perchè


per il momento la conoscenza non e'intima,e se mai lo sara'ovviamente con una sola.
Queste non sono donne da una botta e via.almeno spero.
Il bello che tutte e tre hanno apprezzato la notevole diversita'mia,dai soliti pecoroni,io non sono da badante moldava,con tutto il rispetto per queste oneste e bravissime lavoratrici.


----------



## Sterminator (26 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> e poi c'è anche Sesto San Giovanni, non scordartelo!
> 
> e poi dalla prossima settimana, quando Milano sarà in mano a Pisapia, allora sì che saranno cazzi amari!


A Melegnano so' stati avvistati gia' pulman de cosacchi del Don...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (26 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Buono buono...
> Io al massimo ci rimetto due dita rotte...per il crack...:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> Lothar...hai ancora in catalogo quelle due maialine vogliose là?:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> ...


Conte non vale mi ero ripromesso di leggervi e basta..ma tu mi evochi..
Ahhahahha altre che quelle...avresti dovuto vedere la mulatta piu'nuda che vestita,20 anni circa,che ieri mentre seduto in auto attendevo la mia consorte,mi ha chiesto se avevo appuntamento con lei....In Via S.Stefano,vicino Lagana'ricordi??
Bellissima......che fatica dire''ti sbagli''.......
Lo conosco Bondeno addio al celibato di un'amico invornito,secondo matrimonio,che serata,anzi che alba....e che nebbia..


----------



## Mari' (26 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> A Melegnano so' stati avvistati gia' pulman de cosacchi del Don...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



... l'altra sera Crozza e' stato il massimo   



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dL2CGullszM&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Sterminator (26 Maggio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... l'altra sera Crozza e' stato il massimo
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dL2CGullszM&feature=player_embedded


Sta migliorando sempre piu'...e' meno discontinuo...:mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (26 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Sta migliorando sempre piu'...e' meno discontinuo...:mrgreen:



... una piccola chicca :mrgreen: so che ti piacciono queste notizie 

http://www.segnidalcielo.it/lucifero_telescopio_vaticano.html


:rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (26 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> e poi c'è anche Sesto San Giovanni, non scordartelo!
> 
> e poi dalla prossima settimana, quando Milano sarà in mano a Pisapia, allora sì che saranno cazzi amari!


Pisapia,che Zodiaco sia con te....,vincera'democraticamente,votato dalla gente,la'invece di vince con i carri armati...


----------



## Sterminator (26 Maggio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... una piccola chicca :mrgreen: so che ti piacciono queste notizie
> 
> http://www.segnidalcielo.it/lucifero_telescopio_vaticano.html
> 
> ...


Non bastava Radio Vaticana che scassa la minchia agli abitanti di Ponte Galeria facendoli ammalare di leucemie....

mo' scassano la uallera pure agli Apache....

Ce mannassero a tratta' i figli de LaRussa...Geronimo, Cocis ed Apache...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

scambio culturale....guarda quegli stronzi in costarica che fanno alle uova di tartaruga...


----------



## Niko74 (26 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> maestro di vita anche tu..vedo..che sorpresa,vediamo...se anche tu sai rispondere oppure glissi come tutti.
> Trova un mio post che contenga linguaggio villano o inappropriato.
> Sara'dura perche'non esiste..la verita'purtroppo e'un'altra,quella che scrissi il primo giorno qua',a gennaio.
> Qui' siete tutti omologati,e se qualcuno si azzarda  a pensare diverso,be'diventa maleducato,villano,incivile...accodati ora sei come tutti.
> ...


No, tu dici quello che pensi TU
Sei liberissimo di pensare e fare tutto ciò che ti fa stare bene, però non è che se uno pensa diverso da te è omologato.


----------



## Niko74 (26 Maggio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *a niko volevo dedicare solo l'immagine,*
> 
> *tirargli la lingua sarebbe troppo per lui!*
> 
> ...


Krazie :carneval:
Non che sia sto granché l'immagine (le parole non le ho lette perché ovvio noi maschi solo le figure guradiamo ) però dopo 4 mesi che non si batte chiodo la apprezzo comunque


----------



## Niko74 (26 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sulla base di quel che scrivi e della mia esperienza
> manco io
> 
> per quel che vale, eh?


Vale vale, almeno c'è qualcuno che pensa che non sto qui per nulla :up:


----------



## Niko74 (26 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi permetto anche io di dire la mia impressione (di donna usualmente portata a giustificare e minimizzare, ammetto)
> 
> A me sembra che tua moglie stia aspettando che qualcuno le risolva la situazione... mi sembra che si ritrovi come in un incubo, e non riesce ad accettare che invece è realtà, e che l'ha provocato lei stessa. Ho come l'impressione che sia stupefatta, intontita, incredula, e che quasi sia convinta che non affrontando i mostri questi spariranno.
> Più che menefreghista mi sembra in stato di shock.
> ...


Grazie per il grassetto 

Per l'interpretazione secondo me è in linea di massima giusta, perché altrimenti non saprei spiegare sto vegetare e la situazione pressocché invariata da ormai 3 mesi


----------



## Niko74 (26 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Buono buono...
> Io al massimo ci rimetto due dita rotte...per il crack...:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> Lothar...hai ancora in catalogo quelle due maialine vogliose là?:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> ...


Emhhhh ma Montemerlo non è nota per i ristoranti famosi eh


----------



## Diletta (26 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Grazie per il grassetto
> 
> Per l'interpretazione secondo me è in linea di massima giusta, perché altrimenti non saprei spiegare sto vegetare e la situazione pressocché invariata da ormai 3 mesi



Ciao Niko, forse mi sono persa qualcosa...ma tutto tace sul fronte?
Che fai tu?
Scusa, non sono propositiva nè altro stasera.
Ho un umore da schifo, anch'io ho riavuto l'ennesimo scambio di idee con lui oggi e ne esco distrutta. Ho voluto parlargli io, come sempre, fosse per lui farebbe di tutto per non sottoporsi alle nostre discussioni, che, pur essendo ora dai toni pacati, sono sempre cariche di tensioni e imbarazzo, specie per lui.
L'impressione è che più se ne parla, più peggiorino le cose.
Non ci posso fare niente, ormai è tutto successo. Le cose che saltano fuori sono spiacevoli e sgradevoli.
Come mi sento umiliata, presa in giro.
Come faccio a resettare tutto? Proprio a me mi doveva capitare un libertino, donnaiolo bastardo? Io con i miei valori profondi che sai dove me li posso ficcare ora?
Me le ha fatte anche quando si conviveva, prima di sposarci. 
E basta, no? Qui si esagera.
L'unica soluzione dell'ultima ora è quella di pareggiare i conti, gliele voglio fare cento di corna, così prova anche lui come ci si sente.
Lo so che questo non è amore, ma solo rabbia e sete di vendetta.
Sono stufa di avere tutta la vita il ruolo di brava e irreprensibile ragazza, così che tutti se ne possono approfittare, tanto ad essere seri ci si perde sempre in questo mondo di merda.
Voglio scendere dal piedistallo anch'io, non ci sto più bene sopra.
Ma io sono una donna, moglie e madre seria, e lui ne è convinto.
Io non posso fare niente... 
Il mio di stasera è un delirio.
Eppure di che mi lamento? ...lui mi ama così tanto.

Scusami Niko....ho approfittato del tuo spazio (un po' come tutti però), volevo sapere di te e ho finito con un bello e patetico sfogo da sfigata.


----------



## elena (26 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ciao Niko, forse mi sono persa qualcosa...ma tutto tace sul fronte?
> Che fai tu?
> Scusa, non sono propositiva nè altro stasera.
> Ho un umore da schifo, anch'io ho riavuto l'ennesimo scambio di idee con lui oggi e ne esco distrutta. Ho voluto parlargli io, come sempre, fosse per lui farebbe di tutto per non sottoporsi alle nostre discussioni, che, pur essendo ora dai toni pacati, sono sempre cariche di tensioni e imbarazzo, specie per lui.
> ...


E Diletta scoprì in suo marito un altro.
E dovette fare i conti con una realtà che nemmeno lontanamente immaginava.
Il passato fa capolino e si insinua nel presente, rosicandolo come un tarlo.
Il tarlo del dubbio.
Eppure di che si lamenta Diletta? Lui la ama così tanto.
La ha sempre amata così tanto.
La ha sempre amata così.
E lei si è sentita amata.
Il dubbio, la questione, la domanda è: quest'uomo sa amare solo così?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> e poi c'è anche Sesto San Giovanni, non scordartelo!
> 
> e poi dalla prossima settimana, quando Milano sarà in mano a Pisapia, allora sì che saranno cazzi amari!


Ci sarà la breccia di Pisapia.:carneval:
Fora i lumbard dal veneto XD!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> E Diletta scoprì in suo marito un altro.
> E dovette fare i conti con una realtà che nemmeno lontanamente immaginava.
> Il passato fa capolino e si insinua nel presente, rosicandolo come un tarlo.
> Il tarlo del dubbio.
> ...


SI.
E lei sotto sotto l'ha sempre saputo.


----------



## Niko74 (26 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ciao Niko, forse mi sono persa qualcosa...ma tutto tace sul fronte?
> Che fai tu?
> Scusa, non sono propositiva nè altro stasera.
> Ho un umore da schifo, anch'io ho riavuto l'ennesimo scambio di idee con lui oggi e ne esco distrutta. *Ho voluto parlargli io, come sempre, fosse per lui farebbe di tutto per non sottoporsi alle nostre discussioni*, che, pur essendo ora dai toni pacati, sono sempre cariche di tensioni e imbarazzo, specie per lui.
> ...


*1) Idem pure per me...fosse per lei non se ne sarebbe MAI parlato*

*2) I tuoi valori non devi ficcarteli da nessuna parte...se per te sono basilari devono continuare ad esserlo...è per lui che non sono importanti (o per lo meno non abbastanza)*

*3) Eeehhh...questo era prevedibile e non mi stupirei se ci fosse ancora dell'altro...io vedo mia moglie che nega anche di fronte alla più sfrontata evidenza...magari sono cornuto da anni pure io :rotfl:. Ma alla fine cosa cambia che siano fatte prima o durante il matrimonio? Sempre di mancanza di rispetto e approfittarsi della tua fiducia si è trattato.*

*4) Se pareggiare i conti ti facesse sentire meglio FALLO...io pure ci ho pensato e glielo ho anche detto...però in realtà non è quello che voglio..non mi servirebbe a nulla*


----------



## Diletta (27 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> *1) Idem pure per me...fosse per lei non se ne sarebbe MAI parlato*
> 
> *2) I tuoi valori non devi ficcarteli da nessuna parte...se per te sono basilari devono continuare ad esserlo...è per lui che non sono importanti (o per lo meno non abbastanza)*
> 
> ...



Aggiungo che:

2) i miei valori gli vanno benissimo, ma su di me (altrimenti non mi avrebbe voluto come moglie)

3) E infatti non cambia nulla, per lui cambia tutto invece, diversità di vedute.
Guarda caso, dopo il matrimonio è diventato un angelo. 

4) Glielo dico solo per sfogo, ma lui non ci casca mica, vede che lo dico e basta e poi non succede niente...per forza: dovrei oscurare tutti gli specchi per non potermici più guardare e lui lo sa bene.
Accidenti ai moralisti del cavolo !! 

Ma non mi dici niente di te...
Forse non c'è niente da dire


----------



## Diletta (27 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI.
> E lei sotto sotto l'ha sempre saputo.


...purtroppo Conte non ho riscontri attendibili da usare come metro di confronto. Che ne so di altri modi di amare?


----------



## dottor manhattan (27 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Piu' che all'omeopatia, dedicati alla palestra, perche' me sa che co' quei due cazzari t'engrassi e basta...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sterminè, che c'hai l'ucelletti la!


----------



## contepinceton (27 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...purtroppo Conte non ho riscontri attendibili da usare come metro di confronto. Che ne so di altri modi di amare?


Ah allora hai avuto solo lui...
Però a conti fatti sono un uomo fortunato allora eh?
Nonostante delusioni e disastri ho conosciuto diversi modi di amare...
Ma la quaglia ama in un modo
La papera in un altro
La gallina in un altro ancora
Posso giurartelo, nessuna donna mi ha mai visto allo stesso modo...
Ma se una mi dicesse...Nessuno ti ama come me...a me tremerebbe la terra sotto i piedi...e scapperei.


----------



## Diletta (27 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah allora hai avuto solo lui...
> Però a conti fatti sono un uomo fortunato allora eh?
> Nonostante delusioni e disastri ho conosciuto diversi modi di amare...
> Ma la quaglia ama in un modo
> ...



...e infatti sono contentissima che mio marito abbia conosciuto diversi modi di amare, chiamiamolo così, più ne ha conosciuti e meglio è. 
Può sembrare un paradosso, ma non lo è affatto.
Un uomo non potrebbe mai accontentarsi, di questo ne sono certa.
Devo solo farlo accettare al mio cuore di donna


----------



## elena (27 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e infatti sono contentissima che mio marito abbia conosciuto diversi modi di amare, chiamiamolo così, più ne ha conosciuti e meglio è.
> Può sembrare un paradosso, ma non lo è affatto.
> Un uomo non potrebbe mai accontentarsi, di questo ne sono certa.
> Devo solo farlo accettare al mio cuore di donna


Accontentarsi di che?
Non capisco, Diletta, perché continui con tutte queste distinzioni sessiste.
Il problema non è se lui ha conosciuto diversi modi di amare e tu no. Del resto tu stessa dici di essere contentissima per lui, quindi non si tratta nemmeno di un problema. 
Leggo qui nel forum che c'è differenza tra fare l'amore e scopare e semmai questo mi sembrerebbe un punto su cui fare chiarezza. Altrimenti lascerei perdere, perché fare chiarezza significherebbe mettere in conto di scoprire cose non piacevoli e decidere se accettarle o meno.
In fin dei conti lui ti ha sempre amata così tanto (lo hai scritto tu).
E se le altre ci sono state anche nel periodo del tuo matrimonio tu non puoi saperlo, e se verrai a saperlo tieniti pronta a considerare che quello non era amore, poiché lui amava e ama solo te così tanto.


----------



## dottor manhattan (27 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e infatti sono contentissima che mio marito abbia conosciuto diversi modi di amare, chiamiamolo così, più ne ha conosciuti e meglio è.
> Può sembrare un paradosso, ma non lo è affatto.
> Un uomo non potrebbe mai accontentarsi, di questo ne sono certa.
> Devo solo farlo accettare al mio cuore di donna


Il tuo è timore che che le cose possano cambiare?


----------



## Diletta (27 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Accontentarsi di che?
> Non capisco, Diletta, perché continui con tutte queste distinzioni sessiste.
> Il problema non è se lui ha conosciuto diversi modi di amare e tu no. Del resto tu stessa dici di essere contentissima per lui, quindi non si tratta nemmeno di un problema.
> Leggo qui nel forum che c'è differenza tra fare l'amore e scopare e semmai questo mi sembrerebbe un punto su cui fare chiarezza. Altrimenti lascerei perdere, perché fare chiarezza significherebbe mettere in conto di scoprire cose non piacevoli e decidere se accettarle o meno.
> ...



Parto dal presupposto che se lui, in un certo periodo della vita, ha fatto quello che ha fatto vuol dire che ne aveva bisogno, e mai l'avrei forzato in nessun modo. 
Quello che gli contesto duramente è l'approfittarsi di me. Lui ha voluto me e ha voluto "divertirsi".  Ha voluto tutto. 
Quello che mi lascia perplessa è come abbia condotto la cosa dal punto di vista della serietà.

Ho parlato di "amare" prendendo le parole del Conte, ma si parla sempre e comunque di sesso, quindi di "semplici" scopate.
Il termine nel nostro caso, quindi, è inappropriato.


----------



## Diletta (27 Maggio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Il tuo è timore che che le cose possano cambiare?



Dottor, ti puoi spiegare meglio...?
Temo di non aver capito


----------



## dottor manhattan (27 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Dottor, ti puoi spiegare meglio...?
> Temo di non aver capito


Hai parlato di accontentarsi, come se tu avessi assistito e concesso le sue trasgressioni nella speranza di poter finalmente intraprendere un cammino meno impervio.

Scusa, non conosco la tua storia, era una domanda scaturita dalle tue affermazioni.


----------



## Diletta (27 Maggio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Hai parlato di accontentarsi, come se tu avessi assistito e concesso le sue trasgressioni nella speranza di poter finalmente intraprendere un cammino meno impervio.
> 
> Scusa, non conosco la tua storia, era una domanda scaturita dalle tue affermazioni.



Era difficile spiegarmi meglio vista la stanchezza di una giornata pesante.
Secondo me, per un uomo è importante avere un bagaglio di esperienze che gli permettano di arrivare al matrimonio con la sensazione di essere appagato e soddisfatto. Ciò pone le basi per poter intraprendere in serietà il percorso dell'impegno coniugale.
E' una legge di natura, e  per questo aspetto, massima comprensione.
Ciò che mi addolora è che, pensando solo a soddisfare i suoi istinti, mi ha "imbrogliato" ripetutamente facendo leva sulla mia piena fiducia in lui e me le ha fatte anche sotto il naso.  
Tutto questo perché non mi voleva perdere, voleva sposare me.

Io ci sono rimasta molto male (è un eufemismo), mi ritrovo quindi ora a dover rivedere tutta l'immagine che avevo di lui, perchè era lui a trasmettermi tale immagine di persona serissima e fedele.
Invece, c'era un lato oscuro nascosto, e che lato oscuro....
Il problema è che io l'ho sposato per come era...ora mi ritrovo a fare i conti con una persona comunque diversa.
Prendo atto che si possa cambiare nella vita, ma penso anche che una predisposizione di base rimanga nella persona.
E infatti...c'è stata una "ricaduta" ultimamente.
Durante il matrimonio...chissà, lui mi ha giurato di essersi comportato bene.

Questi, in sintesi, i fatti.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e infatti sono contentissima che mio marito abbia conosciuto diversi modi di amare, chiamiamolo così, più ne ha conosciuti e meglio è.
> Può sembrare un paradosso, ma non lo è affatto.
> Un uomo non potrebbe mai accontentarsi, di questo ne sono certa.
> Devo solo farlo accettare al mio cuore di donna


Cuore di donna...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QsxHuW26rc8&feature=related


----------



## MK (27 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Qui' siete tutti omologati,e se qualcuno si azzarda a pensare diverso,be'diventa maleducato,villano,incivile...accodati ora sei come tutti.
> *E io sono l'unico a dire quello che tutti pensano.*


Tutti avremmo il Lothar pensiero?


----------



## MK (27 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> quello che è divertente è che l'appellativo di suora arriva sempre da chi la chiesa la frequenta a differenza di me che sono una dannata atea che non ama nemmeno madre teresa di calcutta


:up:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Tutti avremmo il Lothar pensiero?


Traduco: Lui dice le cose come stanno eh?
Senza tanto girarci in torno...

Ok per l'emancipazione eh?
Come esistono i donnaioli, esistono le galline omaiole eh?
Uomini che vivono per la gnocca e donne che vivono per il ciccio no?

Ohi...a tante persone il sesso piace da impazzire eh?
In tutte le forme e salse...

Caldi amplessi sfrenate godurie...


----------



## MK (27 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Traduco: Lui dice le cose come stanno eh?
> Senza tanto girarci in torno...
> 
> Ok per l'emancipazione eh?
> ...


E a chi non piace? Ma il rispetto PRIMA DI TUTTO.


----------



## dottor manhattan (27 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Era difficile spiegarmi meglio vista la stanchezza di una giornata pesante.
> Secondo me, per un uomo è importante avere un bagaglio di esperienze che gli permettano di arrivare al matrimonio con la sensazione di essere appagato e soddisfatto. Ciò pone le basi per poter intraprendere in serietà il percorso dell'impegno coniugale.
> E' una legge di natura, e per questo aspetto, massima comprensione.
> Ciò che mi addolora è che, pensando solo a soddisfare i suoi istinti, mi ha "imbrogliato" ripetutamente facendo leva sulla mia piena fiducia in lui e me le ha fatte anche sotto il naso.
> ...


 
Ci sono delle forti analogie nel tuo approccio con il mio passato.

Non so perchè , e come tu possa essere caduta in un simile luogo comune, quello che pensi di un uomo come maschio.

Stai rivedendo l'immagine che avevi di lui, ed hai, giustamente, forti sospetti che in fondo lui non sia mai cambiato. Hai iniziato a ragionarci sopra, a tutto il resto aggiungi anche che la vita non potrai mai controllarla pienamente e secondo i tuoi canoni. Di certo non attuandoti per entrambi.

Non sarai mai come lui, quindi niente pan per focaccia, ma un modo per invertire certi flussi c'è sempre. E il caso di invertire direzione e far si che sia lui a correre dietro di te. Incontrerai altrimenti delle grosse difficolta, rischiando di restare profondamente delusa, bruciata dallo stesso fuoco che porti dentro di te.

Ho la sensazione che tu, in piena buona fede, abbia assunto una posizione subordinata a lui, seppur tesa ad attuare i tuoi ideali che sono più che rispettabili. Di certo penso che tu non debba rivedere solo la sua immagine, ma anche il tuo approccio. Non avrai mai il pieno controllo della vostra vita, tantomeno potrai prevedere tutto o pensare di rendere il percorso meno accidentato. 

Evolvi, prima che sia lui a trasformarti tuo malgrado. Trova il modo di far correre un po' pure lui, nel frattempo potresti sperare che lui inizi ad utilizzare il cervello in modo di verso da ora.


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Traduco:* Lui dice le cose come stanno eh?*
> Senza tanto girarci in torno...
> 
> Ok per l'emancipazione eh?
> ...


 banalizza, rende tutto greve.
credo che gli stessi uomini e le stesse donne che adorano fare sesso preferiscano toni che non risultino squallidi , per nulla intriganti


----------



## lothar57 (27 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Traduco: Lui dice le cose come stanno eh?
> Senza tanto girarci in torno...
> 
> Ok per l'emancipazione eh?
> ...


 
 come sai Conte nella vita reale non sempre si puo'essere diretti,infatti io ho fatto affari con persone impossibili,usando una diplomazia e una pazienza assurda,pero'alla fine hanno fatto come volevo io.
Qui'posso dire quello che penso,e lo faccio,poi se quelli come la maestra che scrive qui'sopra non lo trovano consono,pazienza.
Certo Conte alle persone normali,maschio o femmina e'lo stesso,il sesso piace...poi se leviamo anche quello che vita e?


----------



## lothar57 (27 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> banalizza, rende tutto greve.
> credo che gli stessi uomini e le stesse donne che adorano fare sesso preferiscano toni che non risultino squallidi , per nulla intriganti


Minerva....siamo su due pianeti diversi,ma ora per favore basta...grazie


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> come sai Conte nella vita reale non sempre si puo'essere diretti,infatti io ho fatto affari con persone impossibili,usando una diplomazia e una pazienza assurda,pero'alla fine hanno fatto come volevo io.
> Qui'posso dire quello che penso,e lo faccio,poi se quelli come la maestra che scrive qui'sopra non lo trovano consono,pazienza.
> Certo Conte alle persone normali,maschio o femmina e'lo stesso,*il sesso piace...poi se leviamo anche quello che vita e?*


 
Beh, Lothar...

ti assicuro che a me il sesso piace, e anche tanto

però adesso che non lo faccio non è che la mia vita faccia proprio schifo, eh

come puoi dire "che vita è?"

vuoi dirmi che i piaceri della tua vita derivano tutti solo ed esclusivamente dal sesso?

io ho tante altre cose che rendono la mia vita piacevole, fortunatamente


----------



## Sterminator (27 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> come sai Conte nella vita reale non sempre si puo'essere diretti,infatti io ho fatto affari con persone impossibili,usando una diplomazia e una pazienza assurda,pero'alla fine hanno fatto come volevo io.
> Qui'posso dire quello che penso,e lo faccio,poi se quelli come la maestra che scrive qui'sopra non lo trovano consono,pazienza.
> *Certo Conte alle persone normali,maschio o femmina e'lo stesso,il sesso piace...poi se leviamo anche quello che vita e*?


Forse te l'ho gia' chiesto ma nun me ricordo, ma essendo cosi' cazzocentrico, nel momento in cui naturalmente o peggio, il sesso non funzionera' piu', che farai, harakiri o la larva spalmata sul divano col plaid sulle ginocchia?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (27 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Beh, Lothar...
> 
> ti assicuro che a me il sesso piace, e anche tanto
> 
> ...


per una serie di eventi sfavorevoli sono senza da domenica,e ti giuro che non ne posso piu',e'una cosa oggettiva,io sono semrpe stato cosi'.
Se arriva stanotte pero'..


----------



## Amoremio (27 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Beh, Lothar...
> 
> ti assicuro che a me il sesso piace, e anche tanto
> 
> ...


ci sarà il suo bel perchè 

la sua vita non è la tua


----------



## lothar57 (27 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Forse te l'ho gia' chiesto ma nun me ricordo, ma essendo cosi' cazzocentrico, nel momento in cui naturalmente o peggio, il sesso non funzionera' piu', che farai, harakiri o la larva spalmata sul divano col plaid sulle ginocchia?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 
Caro Sterminator....dipende quando smettera' di funzionare,per ora zero problemi,ci mancherebbe.
Io senza non riesco a stare molto....non siamo tutti identici...macche'divano io correro'sempre..


----------



## contepinceton (27 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> come sai Conte nella vita reale non sempre si puo'essere diretti,infatti io ho fatto affari con persone impossibili,usando una diplomazia e una pazienza assurda,pero'alla fine hanno fatto come volevo io.
> Qui'posso dire quello che penso,e lo faccio,poi se quelli come la maestra che scrive qui'sopra non lo trovano consono,pazienza.
> Certo Conte alle persone normali,maschio o femmina e'lo stesso,il sesso piace...poi se leviamo anche quello che vita e?



Una vita avvilente...eehehehehehe...
Poi quando sarà finita, si vivrà delle memorie delle epiche imprese compiute...
Come diceva l'amica del cuore di mio nonno...eheheheeh...
Che invecchiare è? altrimenti...eheheheeh


----------



## Nocciola (27 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> E a chi non piace? Ma il rispetto PRIMA DI TUTTO.


Quoto:up:
Ma a quanto pare è difficile da capire..


----------



## Nocciola (27 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> banalizza, rende tutto greve.
> credo che gli stessi uomini e le stesse donne che adorano fare sesso preferiscano toni che non risultino squallidi , per nulla intriganti


Quoto:up:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto:up:
> Ma a quanto pare è difficile da capire..


DOnna a tavola e a letto non c'è rispetto.
FOrse Lothar non sa che fuori dal letto...tutto cambia eh?
Magari poi incontra una sua donnella dopo e le dice...Ah grandio porcona...quante maialate abbiamo fatto assieme l'altro giorno.:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> DOnna a tavola e a letto non c'è rispetto.
> *FOrse Lothar non sa che fuori dal letto...tutto cambia eh?*
> Magari poi incontra una sua donnella dopo e le dice...Ah grandio porcona...quante maialate abbiamo fatto assieme l'altro giorno.:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Ecco appunto......magari tu riesci a spiegarglielo


----------



## lothar57 (27 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> DOnna a tavola e a letto non c'è rispetto.
> FOrse Lothar non sa che fuori dal letto...tutto cambia eh?
> Magari poi incontra una sua donnella dopo e le dice...Ah grandio porcona...quante maialate abbiamo fatto assieme l'altro giorno.:carneval::carneval::carneval:


  sorelle maestre...forza che dobbiamo dire il rosario e fare l'esorcismo anti lothar....hai visto mai che non ci contagi...

allora San Mona da Asiago proteggi le maestre sensibili e puritane,che cosi'forse smettono di versare calde lacrime......


----------



## lothar57 (27 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco appunto......magari tu riesci a spiegarglielo


 
invornita.....come ti permetti??le spiegazioni le do'io darling,nion mi vengono date.....capito???:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
vabbe'perdonata...ma solo perche'e 'venerdi'.sono buono e domani vado al mare


----------



## MK (27 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> DOnna a tavola e a letto non c'è rispetto.


Ma vale sia per le donne che per gli uomini?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> invornita.....come ti permetti??le spiegazioni le do'io darling,nion mi vengono date.....capito???:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> vabbe'perdonata...ma solo perche'e 'venerdi'.sono buono e domani vado al mare


Visto che sono pagine che discutiamo della stessa cosa e non hai capito cosa vogliamo dirti, speravo che qualcuno riuscisse a spiegartelo....

e piantala con suore e rosario...non ti fa pensare che quelle che ti stanno attaccando sono per la maggior parte donne che hanno tradito?
Sforzati di comprendere


----------



## lothar57 (27 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Visto che sono pagine che discutiamo della stessa cosa e non hai capito cosa vogliamo dirti, speravo che qualcuno riuscisse a spiegartelo....
> 
> e piantala con suore e rosario...non ti fa pensare che quelle che ti stanno attaccando sono per la maggior parte donne che hanno tradito?
> Sforzati di comprendere


badessa comandi che mi eseguo


----------



## Nocciola (27 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> badessa comandi che mi eseguo


Come non detto......pensare di fare un discorso serio è utopia


----------



## contepinceton (27 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ma vale sia per le donne che per gli uomini?


Donna...si eh?


----------



## Sterminator (27 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Sterminator....dipende quando smettera' di funzionare,per ora zero problemi,ci mancherebbe.
> Io senza non riesco a stare molto....non siamo tutti identici...macche'divano io correro'sempre..


ahahahahahahah

E se manco col viagra se riuscisse a fa' piu' l'alzabandiera?...:mrgreen:

Va' che la pompetta idraulica da 20k neuro che ha il tuo mito al posto del cazzo, non da' chiaramente le stesse sensazioni...

nun e' trombare...

ma lui e' pazzo e glije sta bene cosi'...ma pure a te starebbe bene?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (27 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Come non detto......pensare di fare un discorso serio è utopia


Cara Farfalla ragioniamo in maniera troppo diversa,io rispetto tutte le opinioni,ma quando si esagera.....ho letto delle vere porcherie e nessuno ha detto niente,in primis la silenziosa e amata guida,arrivo io scrivo z.......a e scoppia il finimondo.....gentile Farfalla,senz'altro molto piu'giovane di me,faccio io il maestro ora:un'uomo,o una donna,oltre i 50 non lo cambi neanche a morire,io sono cosi',punto.
Detto questo,scherzi a parte e scusa ma bisogna anche ridere,sono a tua disposizione per qualsiasi,altra disamina.ciao,buon pomeriggio


----------



## lothar57 (27 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ahahahahahahah
> 
> E se manco col viagra se riuscisse a fa' piu' l'alzabandiera?...:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


amico mio Silvio non e'affatto il mio idolo,benche'lo consideri un grande uomo per quello che ha costruito,lascia stare la politica.
Poi guarda che il mio illustre concittadino,che la sere rientra a casa con l'elicottero rosso con il cavallino dipinto,mica e'un pulcino,ma ha appena avuto un'altro splendido figlio....sara'l'aria appenninica...ma lui,e anch'io,niente arnese alla Silvio..(ma sara'poi vero??)


----------



## Sole (27 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> un'uomo,o una donna,oltre i 50 non lo cambi neanche a morire,io sono cosi',punto.


Non credo che il cambiamento sia una prerogativa dei giovani. Certo nei giovani è più facile cambiare e forse sono più motivati al cambiamento.
Ma conosco persone che sono cambiate molto proprio con la maturità. Certo bisogna volerlo ed essere disposti a mettersi in discussione.

Mi vengono in mente alcune mie colleghe 'anziane' che pensano di aver imparato tutto e hanno quell'atteggiamento supponente di chi non ha più voglia di mettersi in discussione.
Molto diverse da altre, invece, che anche a 60 anni si aprono al nuovo con entusiasmo e umiltà. Ed è proprio questo che le rende, loro sì , bravissime insegnanti.


----------



## lothar57 (27 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Non credo che il cambiamento sia una prerogativa dei giovani. Certo nei giovani è più facile cambiare e forse sono più motivati al cambiamento.
> Ma conosco persone che sono cambiate molto proprio con la maturità. Certo bisogna volerlo ed essere disposti a mettersi in discussione.
> 
> Mi vengono in mente alcune mie colleghe 'anziane' che pensano di aver imparato tutto e hanno quell'atteggiamento supponente di chi non ha più voglia di mettersi in discussione.
> Molto diverse da altre, invece, che anche a 60 anni si aprono al nuovo con entusiasmo e umiltà. Ed è proprio questo che le rende, loro sì , bravissime insegnanti.


Io sono di carattere forte e deciso,per niente malleabile,con il tempo mi sono creato mie certezze che non si smuovono piu'.
Io mi metto eccome in discussione,e in gioco,mica farei quello che faccio a 53  anni ,se no.
E anche  vero che l'umilta non la conosco proprio,d'altronde se comandi non puoi essere umile,giusto?Poi mi piacciono poco le persone umili.
Credimi Sole alla mia eta'poi non si migliora....e infatti io faccio cose che alle volte mi guardo allo specchio e mi dico.....che cavolo combini???


----------



## dottor manhattan (27 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Io sono di carattere forte e deciso,per niente malleabile,con il tempo mi sono creato mie certezze che non si smuovono piu'.
> Io mi metto eccome in discussione,e in gioco,mica farei quello che faccio a 53 anni ,se no.
> E anche vero che l'umilta non la conosco proprio,d'altronde se comandi non puoi essere umile,giusto?Poi mi piacciono poco le persone umili.
> Credimi Sole alla mia eta'poi non si migliora....e infatti io faccio cose che alle volte mi guardo allo specchio e mi dico.....che cavolo combini???


Lothar umiltà non è debolezza, anzi.

Se sei un leader, l'umiltà rientra tra le doti di un capo. E' vero che puoi esercitare il comando anche senza di essa ma è valevole, non da sola certo, come requisito per esercitare la propria autorevolezza.

L'alternativa è l'autoritarismo.


----------



## dottor manhattan (27 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Non credo che il cambiamento sia una prerogativa dei giovani. Certo nei giovani è più facile cambiare e forse sono più motivati al cambiamento.
> Ma conosco persone che sono cambiate molto proprio con la maturità. Certo bisogna volerlo ed essere disposti a mettersi in discussione.
> 
> Mi vengono in mente alcune mie colleghe 'anziane' che pensano di aver imparato tutto e hanno quell'atteggiamento supponente di chi non ha più voglia di mettersi in discussione.
> Molto diverse da altre, invece, che anche a 60 anni si aprono al nuovo con entusiasmo e umiltà. Ed è proprio questo che le rende, loro sì , bravissime insegnanti.


Mi fai pensare alla due insegnanti di mio figlio.

La prima autorevole, dall'atteggiamento consono alla sua personalità.
La seconda dolce ed umile nel rapportarsi con gli altri.

Insieme sono un binomio perfetto e, ad essere sincero, sono molto contento che siano le sue insegnanti.


----------



## lothar57 (27 Maggio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Lothar umiltà non è debolezza, anzi.
> 
> Se sei un leader, l'umiltà rientra tra le doti di un capo. E' vero che puoi esercitare il comando anche senza di essa ma è valevole, non da sola certo, come requisito per esercitare la propria autorevolezza.
> 
> L'alternativa è l'autoritarismo.


 
un leader...non esageriamo...certo che alle volte mi chiedo se avessi dovuto fare l'impiegato,o comunque il subordinato,come avrei fatto?
L'autoritarismo non mi piace io sono abbastanza anarchico.....
Si l'umilta'puo'servire a mostrarti che si puo'sbagliare,e dove e'l'errore.
ciao Dottor, ,a te e a tutti i forumisti,amici,pochi,e nemici,tanti,buon weekend..ma dal cielo...uhmmmmm


----------



## dottor manhattan (27 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> un leader...non esageriamo...certo che alle volte mi chiedo se avessi dovuto fare l'impiegato,o comunque il subordinato,come avrei fatto?
> L'autoritarismo non mi piace io sono abbastanza anarchico.....
> Si l'umilta'puo'servire a mostrarti che si puo'sbagliare,e dove e'l'errore.
> ciao Dottor, ,a te e a tutti i forumisti,amici,pochi,e nemici,tanti,buon weekend..ma dal cielo...uhmmmmm


Buon we anche a te.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Maggio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Lothar umiltà non è debolezza, anzi.
> 
> Se sei un leader, l'umiltà rientra tra le doti di un capo. E' vero che puoi esercitare il comando anche senza di essa ma è valevole, non da sola certo, come requisito per esercitare la propria autorevolezza.
> 
> L'alternativa è l'autoritarismo.


Bellissimo post Doctor...si vede che na bottiglia di San Giovese ti fa bene berla pure tu!:up::up::up:


----------



## dottor manhattan (28 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bellissimo post Doctor...si vede che na bottiglia di San Giovese ti fa bene berla pure tu!:up::up::up:


Conte, deve essere qualcos'altro perché sono completamente astemio...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Maggio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Conte, deve essere qualcos'altro perché sono completamente astemio...


Maria santissima...
Lothar cosa facciamo?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (30 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Maria santissima...
> Lothar cosa facciamo?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


ahahahhaa malissimo Doctor.....astemio????facciamoci il segno della croce  Conte......

Lunedi' al solito....due giorni senza,quasi,pensieri''cattivi''ma arrivo.apro la scrivania.....ah Conte come si fa'????dimmi........


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahhaa malissimo Doctor.....astemio????facciamoci il segno della croce  Conte......
> 
> Lunedi' al solito....due giorni senza,quasi,pensieri''cattivi''ma arrivo.apro la scrivania.....ah Conte come si fa'????dimmi........


Lothar...pensa a me...eheheheheeh...sono solo tutta la settimana...secondo te cosa diventa casa pinceton sta settimana eh?
Si va a damigiane amico mio...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (30 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lothar...pensa a me...eheheheheeh...sono solo tutta la settimana...secondo te cosa diventa casa pinceton sta settimana eh?
> Si va a damigiane amico mio...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


'ndo sta tu moje, in ospedale?

Bravo fai benissimo a sollazzarti...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Ps: e firmali almeno i rubini, merdaccia...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (30 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lothar...pensa a me...eheheheheeh...sono solo tutta la settimana...secondo te cosa diventa casa pinceton sta settimana eh?
> Si va a damigiane amico mio...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


ahahahah ti invidio,,io aspetto il 15 luglio poi moglie e figli al mare....e rimango....troppo bello,quest'anno poi......


----------



## lothar57 (30 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> 'ndo sta tu moje, in ospedale?
> 
> Bravo fai benissimo a sollazzarti...
> 
> ...


 
pero'Stermi...perche'l'hai tanto con lui?SCusa il Conte e'un'ottima persona,lascialo stare....daiiiiii


----------



## Sterminator (30 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> pero'Stermi...perche'l'hai tanto con lui?SCusa il Conte e'un'ottima persona,lascialo stare....daiiiiii


Perche' non argomenta in chiaro nei post  ma rubina dando dello schifoso, cosi' si fa bello...:mrgreen:

quello sul papa l'ha evidentemente colpito molto e non riuscira' a placare la diarrea...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> pero'Stermi...perche'l'hai tanto con lui?SCusa il Conte e'un'ottima persona,lascialo stare....daiiiiii


No è in vacanza...
Vero non mi molla mai...
Continua ad abbaiare...
Ma non mi dà fastidio eh?


----------



## lothar57 (30 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No è in vacanza...
> Vero non mi molla mai...
> Continua ad abbaiare...
> Ma non mi dà fastidio eh?


 
ahahahahah caro Conte dovremmo portare in caccia Sterminator,forse un po'di andrenalina farebbe bene......si ringiovanisce....nel fisico e nella mente,a proposito...


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahahah caro Conte dovremmo portare in caccia Sterminator,forse un po'di andrenalina farebbe bene......si ringiovanisce....nel fisico e nella mente,a proposito...


Non se ne parla nemmeno...
Le mie amiche non gradiscono certi accenti e detestano gli uomini volgari e offensivi...


----------



## Daniele (30 Maggio 2011)

Niko, novità da tua moglie o lei sta ancora adndando avanti per fare in modo che tu la lasci???


----------



## Niko74 (30 Maggio 2011)

Nessuna novità...forse sta davvero cercando di portarmi a sfinimento per farsi lasciare....bah...non so più che pensare....


----------



## lothar57 (30 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Nessuna novità...forse sta davvero cercando di portarmi a sfinimento per farsi lasciare....bah...non so più che pensare....


 
Mi spiace Nikp anch'io avevo in mente la stessa domanda,ma non azzardavo.....dai forza..


----------



## Niko74 (30 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mi spiace Nikp anch'io avevo in mente la stessa domanda,ma non azzardavo.....dai forza..


Tranquillo che sfinirmi è MOLTO dura.....:up:


----------



## Daniele (30 Maggio 2011)

Niko, se hai problemi in casa tua per lo spazio non ti preoccupare, per dare più idea a tua moglie che deve risolvere la cosa e fare qualcosa e non fare l'ameba, potresti inziare buttando via tutto il suo guardaroba (le scarpe e le borse la farebbero imbestialire), dicendo che avevi voglia di un pochino di spazio per te e visto che lei non parla e quindi non c'è ti sei preso la libertà di prenderti quello che volevi.
Non ti invidio, io avrei già pigliato a pizze in faccia una personcina così un giorni sì e l'altro pure.


----------



## tradito77 (14 Giugno 2011)

Nessuna novità da Niko?
E' passato un'atro "mezzo-mese"...
Niko se sei ancora "in sospeso" è l'ennesima conferma che sei un grande e devi amare molto tua moglie. Spero che se ne renda conto prima o poi.
Ciao!


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Nessuna novità da Niko?
> E' passato un'atro "mezzo-mese"...
> Niko se sei ancora "in sospeso" è l'ennesima conferma che sei un grande e devi amare molto tua moglie. Spero che se ne renda conto prima o poi.
> Ciao!


Ama sua moglie....o non è capace a immaginarsi una vita senza di lei?
Fatica anche accettare di dover lasciare una persona eh?
Rassegnarsi al fallimento della coppia eh?
Non è facile...specie quando magari si era in buona fede convinti di essere una coppia perfetta!


----------



## tradito77 (14 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ama sua moglie....o non è capace a immaginarsi una vita senza di lei?
> Fatica anche accettare di dover lasciare una persona eh?
> Rassegnarsi al fallimento della coppia eh?
> Non è facile...specie quando magari si era in buona fede convinti di essere una coppia perfetta!


Ci ho pensato molto a qusta cosa, sai?
Ti rispondo con una tua frase (in firma): il matrimonio dura fino a chè, seppur tra corna e problemi vari, c'è ancora qualcosa di vero da dirsi ogni giorno (Anna A)


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Ci ho pensato molto a qusta cosa, sai?
> Ti rispondo con una tua frase (in firma): il matrimonio dura fino a chè, seppur tra corna e problemi vari, c'è ancora qualcosa di vero da dirsi ogni giorno (Anna A)


Vero Anna A la sa lunga...
Mi sa che ne ha viste di cotte e di crude quella adorata carampana!


----------



## Niko74 (14 Giugno 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Nessuna novità da Niko?
> E' passato un'atro "mezzo-mese"...
> Niko se sei ancora "in sospeso" è l'ennesima conferma che sei un grande e devi amare molto tua moglie. Spero che se ne renda conto prima o poi.
> Ciao!


Lo ho scritto in qualche altro post e mi sono dimenticato di aggiornare qua 
Comunque tutto tace. Noto solo che mia moglie è appena più gentile del solito....ovvio che del problema non si parla....
L'altro sembra scomparso cosi come gli sms idioti che mia moglie gli mandava....che abbia comprato il famigerato "cellualre segreto insgamabile" alla lothar


----------



## Niko74 (14 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ama sua moglie....o non è capace a immaginarsi una vita senza di lei?
> Fatica anche accettare di dover lasciare una persona eh?
> Rassegnarsi al fallimento della coppia eh?
> Non è facile...specie quando magari si era in buona fede convinti di essere una coppia perfetta!


La vita senza di lei sto iniziando ad immaginarmela sai.....e in certi momenti nemmeno mi dispiacerebbe 
Per la coppia perfetta ovvio che non esiste e comunque io non pensavo certo che lo fossimo.


----------



## lothar57 (15 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Lo ho scritto in qualche altro post e mi sono dimenticato di aggiornare qua
> Comunque tutto tace. Noto solo che mia moglie è appena più gentile del solito....ovvio che del problema non si parla....
> L'altro sembra scomparso cosi come gli sms idioti che mia moglie gli mandava....che abbia comprato il famigerato "cellualre segreto insgamabile" alla lothar


 
No amico forse ha capito che non ne vale la pena,e piano piano si riavvicina,non pensare piu'a niente,neanche ai cell segreti.


----------



## Diletta (15 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> La vita senza di lei sto iniziando ad immaginarmela sai.....e in certi momenti nemmeno mi dispiacerebbe
> Per la coppia perfetta ovvio che non esiste e comunque io non pensavo certo che lo fossimo.



Niko, il fatto che lei ti appare un po' più disponibile verso di te, è certamente un buon segno, non so quanto ancora tu lo stia apprezzando e quanto ancora tu ci conti, perché, vedi, il tempo gioca a sfavore di queste cose, più tempo si passa nel limbo più ci si può allontanare (non è matematico, ma...)

La coppia perfetta non esiste, io invece, peccando di presunzione, pensavo che lo fossimo, che ingenua e cretina !

Io vado malissimo, stiamo pensando di stare lontano l'uno dall'altra per un po'. A dire il vero, non è un accordo perché sarebbe bilaterale, sono io che l'ho proposto. Forse sto sbagliando, forse sono io che sto mettendo la parola fine.
Ora la responsabilità del nostro matrimonio è tutta nelle mie mani e io non la vorrei mai.

Io non so veramente come farai tu, a cose risolte, perché mi sento che per te la risoluzione positiva è molto vicina, dicevo, come potrai ancora vivere con la tua donna che per un certo periodo della vita ha preferito un altro a te. 
Per me è anche questo il grande scoglio, ci penso continuamente, poi mi sento ferita per i sotterfugi alle spalle (parlo di quelli recenti), per il fatto che mi abbia considerato un'ingenua, una da imbrogliare con poco sforzo.
Sì, perché non si è molto impegnato per fare le cose "pulite", me le faceva sotto il naso convinto che tanto io ero la solita di sempre (da fregare a piacimento).

Lo so che tutti devono scontrarsi con il grande dispiacere del o della rivale.
Io non ce la faccio a riprendermi da questo dolore. 
Lui non me lo doveva fare...eravamo troppo unici !
Ha rovinato tutto quanto. 
E ora è uno straccio per colpa mia, perchè ora l'ho io la responsabilità per l'esito di tutto quanto, e c'è la famiglia...

Grazie per aver avuto la pazienza di leggermi, in fondo, chi scrive qui è un disgraziato.


----------



## Sterminator (15 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Niko, il fatto che lei ti appare un po' più disponibile verso di te, è certamente un buon segno, non so quanto ancora tu lo stia apprezzando e quanto ancora tu ci conti, perché, vedi, il tempo gioca a sfavore di queste cose, più tempo si passa nel limbo più ci si può allontanare (non è matematico, ma...)
> 
> La coppia perfetta non esiste, io invece, peccando di presunzione, pensavo che lo fossimo, che ingenua e cretina !
> 
> ...


Ma piantala...

se e' uno straccio e' solo se stesso che deve ringraziare...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma piantala...
> 
> se e' uno straccio e' solo se stesso che deve ringraziare...


 
:up:


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma piantala...
> 
> se e' uno straccio e' solo se stesso che deve ringraziare...


Quoto:up:


----------



## tradito77 (15 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma piantala...
> 
> se e' uno straccio e' solo se stesso che deve ringraziare...


Una bella "quotata" anche da parte mia!


----------



## Amoremio (15 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Niko, il fatto che lei ti appare un po' più disponibile verso di te, è certamente un buon segno, non so quanto ancora tu lo stia apprezzando e quanto ancora tu ci conti, perché, vedi, il tempo gioca a sfavore di queste cose, più tempo si passa nel limbo più ci si può allontanare (non è matematico, ma...)
> 
> La coppia perfetta non esiste, io invece, peccando di presunzione, pensavo che lo fossimo, che ingenua e cretina !
> 
> ...


son 2 volte che provo a rispondere a questo post
e non riesco ad inviarlo


----------



## Amoremio (15 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Niko, il fatto che lei ti appare un po' più disponibile verso di te, è certamente un buon segno, non so quanto ancora tu lo stia apprezzando e quanto ancora tu ci conti, perché, vedi, il tempo gioca a sfavore di queste cose, più tempo si passa nel limbo più ci si può allontanare (non è matematico, ma...)
> 
> La coppia perfetta non esiste, io invece, peccando di presunzione, pensavo che lo fossimo, che ingenua e cretina !
> 
> ...


non puoi dire che  la situazione di niko è migliore della tua (soluzione positiva più vicina)
se non perchè non tocca te

anzi
sua moglie era "innamorata" (sarebbe meglio dire "cotta"): che è quello che tu hai sempre detto essere peggio

le menzogne e i sottefugi sono sempre tra i profili più orribili di un tradimento

ma che tuo marito pensasse di poterti "impapocchiare" facilmente era evidente sin da quando hai raccontato delle sue argomentazioni sul "così fan tutti"
e a me sei apparsa abbastanza predisposta a farti impapocchiare

non eravate unici
fattene una ragione

ma potresti anche scoprire che per vivere accanto a lui avevi bisogno di sentirti parte di qualcosa di straordinario
(e questo ti direbbe molto di te più che di lui)
oppure questo grande dolore potrebbe farti capire realmente chi sei e cosa vuoi

spero però tu possa capire che non puoi essere il perno di pietra su cui ruota un universo ordinato intorno a cui regna il caos
e se anche fosse 
se la pietra si sgretola, la colpa non è della pietra ma di chi l'ha sottoposta ad eccessive sollecitazioni


lui ora è uno straccio non per colpa tua
ma perchè gli si è rotto il trastullo
e magari un filino anche perchè i cocci son finiti in testa a te

ma lui non è un infante da consolare quando, a furia di sbattere il giochino a terra, se lo ritrova in frantumi fra le mani

e tu non sei sua madre

sei la moglie che si era impegnato ad amare e rispettare (e a non tradire)
sei la compagna che anche ora cerca disperatamente il modo per perdonarlo
nonostante lui col suo comportamento te lo stia rendendo quasi impossibile

la famiglia non è una tua responsabilità esclusiva
e l'eventuale ricostruzione dev'essere soddisfacente in primis per te
se vuoi che non si tratti di una pezza a colori destinata a staccarsi nel prosieguo

sarebbe ora che cresceste entrambi
secondo me


----------



## Sterminator (15 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non puoi dire che  la situazione di niko è migliore della tua (soluzione positiva più vicina)
> se non perchè non tocca te
> 
> anzi
> ...



Magari mo' se sente uno straccio a pensa' che non lavorando Diletta, se gioca la casa e quasi tutto lo stipendio, tra alimenti vari e spese varie ed eventuali...

maro' peggio me sentirei...un'altra variabile che inciderebbe sulle decisioni di rimanere e che ne inquinerebbe  la genuinita'...

vabbe' so' venale...pero' l'affare se complica.....


----------



## Diletta (15 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> * 1)  non puoi dire che  la situazione di niko è migliore della tua (soluzione positiva più vicina)
> se non perchè non tocca te
> 
> anzi
> ...


1) C'è un errore di fondo: per soluzione positiva vicina intendevo che penso che la sua situazione stia per sbloccarsi, NON che la ritengo migliore della mia, anzi ti dirò che fosse capitata a me avrei dovuto lasciarlo in tutti i modi perchè il dubbio mi tormenterebbe all'infinito. Ed è come avevo già detto.
Sono già tormentata per la mia storia perchè comunque, anche se era roba di sesso il dispiacere che me ne deriva è enorme: c'è stato un terzo incomodo...

2) Sull'inpapocchiamento...che dire, non conosco (conoscevo) molto il genere maschile, se non da quello che si apprende in giro. 
Però non credo che lo psicologo e il padre spirituale (che tante ne sente in confessionale) mi dicano anche loro delle assurdità, ciò che è certo è che non si sono messi d'accordo con mio marito. 
Entrambi concordano col dire che la fedeltà negli uomini è molto difficile da mantenere in un rapporto stabile e che la scappatella sessuale a livello maschile non inficia il matrimonio, sempre che la moglie non la scopra, allora in quel caso comincia tutto quel marasma inevitabile che tutti conosciamo, e che non si sa mai a quale conclusione possa portare.

3) Sì, potrebbe forse fare di più, ma non sa cosa....appare spiazzato. 
Io che ho la penna facile, scriverei fiumi e fiumi di lettere per mostrarmi il suo cuore addolorato, ma lui non è il tipo.
Lui mi sta vicino, accetta di parlarne ogni volta che lo richieda, salvo poi avvilirsi perchè la cosa non ha prodotto miglioramenti visibili. 
Sì, è troppo normale, si comporta come se niente fosse successo, ma forse è un atteggiamento tipico perché l'ho già letto. Dev'essere una difesa per loro: se mi vede tranquilla non sveglia il can che dorme, se sono agitata, svicola.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Niko, il fatto che lei ti appare un po' più disponibile verso di te, è certamente un buon segno, non so quanto ancora tu lo stia apprezzando e quanto ancora tu ci conti, perché, vedi, il tempo gioca a sfavore di queste cose, più tempo si passa nel limbo più ci si può allontanare (non è matematico, ma...)
> 
> La coppia perfetta non esiste, io invece, peccando di presunzione, pensavo che lo fossimo, che ingenua e cretina !
> 
> ...


Ma tu non hai detto a lui la grande frase?
Non gli hai detto: " Ma che cazzo avevi bisogno di mentirmi? Di mentire a me la tua compagna?"
Però Diletta ho una carissima amica in queste condizioni.
Da quel che ho visto, ha solo lasciato andare via quanto lei si è sacrificata per il matrimonio e ha iniziato a fare la sua vita a prescindere da lui.
Stiamo attenti Diletta...a non aver voluto conoscere veramente il nostro partner...per correre dietro all'immagine di quel che volevamo che fosse.
Te lo dico, perchè mi sono proprio accorto, che mia moglie si è ritagliata per sè SOLO la fetta di me che andava bene per lei, e ha sempre detto, delle altre non me frega un cazzo.

Ma io ho questa dalla mia: non ho mai fatto mistero con lei delle mie amiche.
Anzi, quando conobbe quella che avevo destinata come testimone di nozze, mi disse che io dovevo rompere con la "più che amica" X, allora le dissi, che se mi toglieva lei, io non la sposavo.

Diletta a volte noi sognamo un'immagine di rapporto di coppia ideale, e perdiamo magari quello che sarebbe a nostra misura.

Se tu riuscissi a dirgli....io ti voglio libero da me, potresti scoprire cose molto interessanti di lui, che magari non ha mai avuto il coraggio di mettere in gioco.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> 1) C'è un errore di fondo: per soluzione positiva vicina intendevo che penso che la sua situazione stia per sbloccarsi, NON che la ritengo migliore della mia, anzi ti dirò che fosse capitata a me avrei dovuto lasciarlo in tutti i modi perchè il dubbio mi tormenterebbe all'infinito. Ed è come avevo già detto.
> Sono già tormentata per la mia storia perchè comunque, anche se era roba di sesso il dispiacere che me ne deriva è enorme: c'è stato un terzo incomodo...
> 
> 2) Sull'inpapocchiamento...che dire, non conosco (conoscevo) molto il genere maschile, se non da quello che si apprende in giro.
> ...


 
CHE SCHIFO!

sarebbero questi gli uomini in cui riponi fiducia?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Giugno 2011)

*Diletta*

E della scappatella delle donne, che dicono questi bei tipi?


----------



## Diletta (16 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> CHE SCHIFO!
> 
> sarebbero questi gli uomini in cui riponi fiducia?





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E della scappatella delle donne, che dicono questi bei tipi?



Alla prima domanda, ti rispondo di SI

Alla seconda, l'argomento non mi interessava affatto non essendo io dall'altra parte, quindi...non saprei


----------



## Diletta (16 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma tu non hai detto a lui la grande frase?
> N*on gli hai detto: " Ma che cazzo avevi bisogno di mentirmi? Di mentire a me la tua compagna?"*
> Però Diletta ho una carissima amica in queste condizioni.
> Da quel che ho visto, ha solo lasciato andare via quanto lei si è sacrificata per il matrimonio e ha iniziato a fare la sua vita a prescindere da lui.
> ...



Sull'evidenziato: no, non gliel'ho detta la grande frase.
Ma avrebbe potuto dirmi: "ascolta, mi è venuta una gran voglia di farmi un'altra diversa da te..."
Tu potresti arrivare a dire una cosa del genere?

Caso mai, ora la vedo anche possibile pur conservando tutto il suo lato paradossale.
Ne ho sapute delle belle...forse la complicità è stata esagerata, ma io ho voluto così e mi sta bene così, nonostante tutto.

E da lui mi aspettavo questo.
Ho ritrovato un po' l'uomo che ho sempre pensato che fosse, uno capace di confidarsi e di aprirsi con me, ora finalmente senza censure, e anche se le confessioni sono state come mannaie, ho apprezzato lo sforzo e il disagio avuto. 
Poi, è logico che mi avrà detto quello che voleva, ma non ha scelto neanche le cose più indolori, tutt'altro. 
Implicitamente il messaggio passato è stato del tipo: sei proprio sicura di voler sapere...ok, non sarà una passeggiata.... 

Da qui dovremmo ripartire, come hai detto tu: vecchio e nuovo Testamento, senza però far finta di nulla, nella memoria è tutto bello impresso, ma lì deve restare


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Alla prima domanda, ti rispondo di SI
> 
> Alla seconda, l'argomento non mi interessava affatto non essendo io dall'altra parte, quindi...non saprei


 
io straquoto Chiara

perchè non ci rifletti un po'?


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> CHE SCHIFO!
> 
> sarebbero questi gli uomini in cui riponi fiducia?


Straquoto:up:
:bleah:


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Straquoto:up:
> :bleah:


diletta, prova a rifletterci
non affidarti a un dogma personale

chiara, farfalla ed io
siamo persone diverse
con pregressi diversi
entrate qui per motivi diversi

di sicuro, nel sollevare queste perplessità non ce ne viene niente
pensaci un po'


----------



## elena (16 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io ho questa dalla mia: non ho mai fatto mistero con lei delle mie amiche.
> Anzi, *quando conobbe quella che avevo destinata come testimone di nozze,* mi disse che io dovevo rompere con la "più che amica" X, allora le dissi, che se mi toglieva lei, io non la sposavo.


io invece ti avrei detto
"se la tua testimone deve essere lei, non ti sposo"


----------



## Sterminator (16 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> io invece ti avrei detto
> "se la tua testimone deve essere lei, non ti sposo"


Per forza, non sei mica "evoluta" come la mugliera...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

poi dice che loro nun so' da manicomio...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (16 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma tu non hai detto a lui la grande frase?
> Non gli hai detto: " Ma che cazzo avevi bisogno di mentirmi? Di mentire a me la tua compagna?"
> Però Diletta ho una carissima amica in queste condizioni.
> Da quel che ho visto, ha solo lasciato andare via quanto lei si è sacrificata per il matrimonio e ha iniziato a fare la sua vita a prescindere da lui.
> ...


 mi sembrano i giusti presupposti per un matrimonio


----------



## Sterminator (16 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi sembrano i giusti presupposti per un *matrimonio*


Mine', non offendere...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## elena (16 Giugno 2011)

eppure Stermi, Minè
la storia del Conte è seriamente interessante

sua moglie è comunque riuscita a ritagliarsi per sé solo la fetta di lui che le andava bene 
dicendo che delle altre non gliene fregava un cazzo
(testuali parole di lui)

quante donne riuscirebbero a fare altrettanto?
e a che prezzo ci riuscirebbero?


----------



## Sterminator (16 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> eppure Stermi, Minè
> la storia del Conte è seriamente interessante
> 
> *Come un foruncolo sul culo...*:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


Donne senza dignita' e con seri problemi mentali che gia' prima di sposarsi al corso prematrimoniale, te dicono scopati chi ti pare basta che stai tranquillo,ne e' veramente pieno il mondo...

come no...e per fortuna...

povera fija...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## elena (16 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *Donne senza dignita' e con seri problemi mentali che gia' prima di sposarsi al corso prematrimoniale, te dicono scopati chi ti pare basta che stai tranquillo,*ne e' veramente pieno il mondo...
> 
> come no...e per fortuna...
> 
> ...


Questo è solo il tuo giudizio.
Che non discuto.
Ma non mi fa ridere.


----------



## Sterminator (16 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Questo è solo il tuo giudizio.
> Che non discuto.
> Ma non mi fa ridere.


Ma quale giudizio e' na' constatazione...:mrgreen:

Non avendo ancora superato l'esame d'indovino, sono purtroppo costretto a basarmi solo sugli scritti e quella frase l'ho solo riportata pari pari da una esibizione del fallito e che risulta dello stesso tenore dell'altra che ha suscitato il commento de Minerva e tuo....:mrgreen:

sei troppo distratta e scarsa nel fare l'esegesi del fallito e consorte ...

secondo me, se te sforzi, il tuo tempo lo potrai impiegare molto mejo, nun me pari scema...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## elena (16 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma quale giudizio e' na' constatazione...:mrgreen:
> 
> Non avendo ancora superato l'esame d'indovino, sono purtroppo costretto a  basarmi solo sugli scritti e quella frase l'ho solo riportata pari pari  da una esibizione del fallito e che risulta dello stesso tenore  dell'altra che ha suscitato il commento de Minerva e tuo....:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


per fortuna ci sei tu che sai far bene l'esegeta :mrgreen:
































































































però pure tu secondo me potresti impiegare mejo assai il tuo tempo :mrgreen:





ah...grazie per il "nun me pari scema" :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E della scappatella delle donne, che dicono questi bei tipi?


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
SOno invorniti...
Danno per scontato che le donne non fanno scappatelle...
Quanti mariti danno per scontata la fedeltà della loro moglie?:carneval::carneval::carneval:

Pensa che botta se un giorno Stermì si risveglia con le cervicali...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> io invece ti avrei detto
> "se la tua testimone deve essere lei, non ti sposo"


E io rispondevo: Ok ognun per sè.
Tanto senti...guarda te lo confido...tutte le volte che mi sono incapponito a ottenere qualcosa dall'universo femminile...sono stati guai...
Come dire...senti...se io ti sposo, perchè devo lasciare fuori da me...3/4 della mia vita?


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Per forza, non sei mica "evoluta" come la mugliera...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Lo so...il diverso di spaventa...
Sei dentro una prigione e non ne verrai mai fuori.
Come gli uccellini domestici...fuori dalla loro gabbia...fan 4 saltini...il primo gatto che passa se li magna.
Ohi Stermì...chissà quale altra donna avrebbe saputo resistere con me...
Le donne dicono...che a piccole dosi sono anche assorbibile...


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E io rispondevo: Ok ognun per sè.
> Tanto senti...guarda te lo confido...tutte le volte che mi sono incapponito a ottenere qualcosa dall'universo femminile...sono stati guai...
> Come dire...senti...se io ti sposo, perchè devo lasciare fuori da me...3/4 della mia vita?



Sia tu sia tua moglie avete fatto i vostri calcoli, avete deciso cosa potevate dare, a cosa potevate rinunciare.
Avete deciso cosa valeva la pena mettere in gioco, e cosa no.
Avete deciso di correre certi rischi, e altri no.

A quanto ho capito, nessuno ritiene di avere fatto al scelta migliore che potesse immaginare ma rimangono intatti la stima per le qualità dell'altra persona, e una cooperazione che non sempre si ritrova in coppie "normali". A quanto ho capito, avete saputo riconoscere quello in cui vi siete ingannati, le insoddisfazioni dell'altro, e siete riusciti a mettere via queste cose per andare avanti nel migliore dei modi.

I miei omaggi ad Astro, già che ci siamo.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sia tu sia tua moglie avete fatto i vostri calcoli, avete deciso cosa potevate dare, a cosa potevate rinunciare.
> Avete deciso cosa valeva la pena mettere in gioco, e cosa no.
> Avete deciso di correre certi rischi, e altri no.
> 
> ...


Ti saluta...e sta scuotendo la testa leggendo Stermì...
Dice che è un tipo che sa regalare emozioni alle donne...


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti saluta...e sta scuotendo la testa leggendo Stermì...
> Dice che è un tipo che sa regalare emozioni alle donne...


Posso approfittare per salutarla anche se non ci siamo mai viste di persona? Grazie


----------



## Minerva (16 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> eppure Stermi, Minè
> la storia del Conte è seriamente interessante
> 
> sua moglie è comunque riuscita a ritagliarsi per sé solo la fetta di lui che le andava bene
> ...


 sua moglie la voglio rispettare e sinceramente sono dell'idea che dovrebbe farlo anche lui non parlandone continuamente .
quando ne avrà voglia penso che sarà lei a dire la sua


----------



## Sterminator (16 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> per fortuna ci sei tu che sai far bene l'esegeta :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prego.

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (16 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
> SOno invorniti...
> Danno per scontato che le donne non fanno scappatelle...
> Quanti mariti danno per scontata la fedeltà della loro moglie?:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> ...


Quando e se succedera', sta tranquillo che sarai er primo a saperlo...

se me dai un recapito, eviteremo anche perdite de tempo cosi' dormirai prima e mejo la notte......

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Quando e se succedera', sta tranquillo che sarai er primo a saperlo...
> 
> se me dai un recapito, eviteremo anche perdite de tempo cosi' dormirai prima e mejo la notte......
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Non ti conviene venire al mio paese...ti scambiano per un greco albanese...
E qua la lega non scherza
con la Bossi Fini
AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA


----------



## Sterminator (16 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti saluta...e sta scuotendo la testa leggendo Stermì...
> Dice che è un tipo che sa regalare emozioni alle donne...


Se nun e' l'ennesima tu aballa, allora la saluto e le esprimo tutta la mia solidarieta' e comprensione...

e confermo che v'invidio per come sappiate infondervi le emozioni e che io mai provero'..

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## elena (16 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sia tu sia tua moglie avete fatto i vostri calcoli, avete deciso cosa potevate dare, a cosa potevate rinunciare.
> Avete deciso cosa valeva la pena mettere in gioco, e cosa no.
> Avete deciso di correre certi rischi, e altri no.
> 
> ...


era questo ciò che intendevo
e mi fido delle tue parole, Nau, perché tu l'hai visto coi tuoi occhi
il tutto è molto interessante
perché leggendo il Conte si capisce che un matrimonio può essere tante cose


----------



## Sterminator (16 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
> Non ti conviene venire al mio paese...ti scambiano per un greco albanese...
> E qua la lega non scherza
> con la Bossi Fini
> AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA


E chi ha detto che verrei?..:mrgreen:

Ma perche' hai cosi' paura che te verrei a rompe er culo?:rotfl:

gia' ti ho tranquillizzato l'altra volta che esprimesti il tuo terrore....

E te richiedo...secondo te me sporco con la merda?

al massimo la posso calpesta' se sto distratto...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ha pure paura d'esse spaccato er culo e provoca...sto fesso fallito....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> era questo ciò che intendevo
> e mi fido delle tue parole, Nau, perché tu l'hai visto coi tuoi occhi
> il tutto è molto interessante
> perché leggendo il Conte si capisce che un matrimonio può essere tante cose



Sinceramente, non è così che io immagino un matrimonio.
Tuttavia, la capacità che hanno avuto entrambi di andare avanti in "armonia" è ammirevole, e la ammiro -e invidio.
Di sicuro c'è voluto molto da parte di entrambi.


----------



## Sterminator (16 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lo so...il diverso di spaventa...
> Sei dentro una prigione e non ne verrai mai fuori.
> Come gli uccellini domestici...fuori dalla loro gabbia...fan 4 saltini...il primo gatto che passa se li magna.
> *Ohi Stermì...chissà quale altra donna avrebbe saputo resistere con me...*
> Le donne dicono...che a piccole dosi sono anche assorbibile...


Ma potrei capirla tu moje dopo anni ed anni de rottura de coglioni, ma prima ancora de sposarti chiederti de lasciarla in pace, nun me pare troppo normale...:rotfl:

con il mio metro pero' perche' col tuo invece la merda diventa nutella...:rotfl:

slurp slurp, pappa buona, neh?

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## elena (16 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sinceramente, non è così che io immagino un matrimonio.
> Tuttavia, la capacità che hanno avuto entrambi di andare avanti in "armonia" è ammirevole, e la ammiro -e invidio.
> Di sicuro c'è voluto molto da parte di entrambi.


quoto tutto e aggiungo che credo non sia stato facile né indolore da parte di entrambi





però Stermi e Conte adesso basta

o devo postare un altro intervallo? :incazzato:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> era questo ciò che intendevo
> e mi fido delle tue parole, Nau, perché tu l'hai visto coi tuoi occhi
> il tutto è molto interessante
> perché leggendo il Conte si capisce che un matrimonio può essere tante cose


Certo che può essere tante cose...
E non solo quello che dice Stermì no?
Ma infatti eh?
Ogni regime al mondo sia di destra o di sinistra...investe molto in stato di polizia...e chi vive diversalmente: Siberia! AHAHAHAHAHAAH


----------



## Sterminator (16 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sua moglie la voglio rispettare e sinceramente sono dell'idea che dovrebbe farlo anche lui non parlandone continuamente .
> quando ne avrà voglia penso che sarà lei a dire la sua


Ma Mine' sai a me che cazzo me ne frega di come sta combinato il fallito con la moglie?

meno di zero....

analizzo e cito il suo matrimonio fallimentare perche' con la sua merda nel cervello, esorta gli altri a sguazzare nella merda come la sua....

leggi per es. cosa dice di fare a Diletta?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> quoto tutto e aggiungo che credo non sia stato facile né indolore da parte di entrambi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uffi le solite rompi...
Proprio ora che iniziavo a ridere di gusto...
Ok dai pensiamo ai reali problemi di molti di noi...
Che so all'uscita infelice di Brunetta e ai problemi del precariato...
( Tenti che adesso parte in quarta con insulti a Brunetta):carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (16 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sinceramente, non è così che io immagino un matrimonio.
> Tuttavia, la capacità che hanno avuto entrambi di andare avanti in "armonia" è ammirevole, e la ammiro -e invidio.
> Di sicuro c'è voluto molto da parte di entrambi.


Nausi' ma non spariamo cazzate, va'...

se due combinati cosi' se sposano in quelle condizioni, e' perche' e' il massimo che hanno rimediato e l'alternativa era la solitudine totale e stop.....

quante palle...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Nausi' ma non spariamo cazzate, va'...
> 
> se due combinati cosi' se sposano in quelle condizioni, e' perche' e' il massimo che hanno rimediato e l'alternativa era la solitudine totale e stop.....
> 
> ...



Li ammiro e invidio sì.
Essendo io finita come sono finita 
Non invidio il loro matrimonio in quanto tale, ripeto che non è certo il mio ideale.
Ma apprezzo la capacità che hanno avuto di riconoscere il fallimento di quello che sognavano o si aspettavano, e di costruire un matrimonio "di interesse" nel senso che è nell'interesse di tutti i componenti.
Nel rispetto -poichè non ci sono menzogne- e senza climi pesanti, liti inutili, rancori inutili, incrostati.
Sinceramente, l'aria che si respira a casa loro è bella. Nonostante tutto, e non è poco.


----------



## Sterminator (16 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo che può essere tante cose...
> E non solo quello che dice Stermì no?
> Ma infatti eh?
> Ogni regime al mondo sia di destra o di sinistra...investe molto in stato di polizia...e chi vive diversalmente: Siberia! AHAHAHAHAHAAH



Ma lassa perde la Siberia...:mrgreen:

Per un normodotato qualsiasi, se vede lontano un miglio de che cazzo de fallimento e matrimonio farsa avete messo in piedi e pero' ce scartavetri i coglioni pontificando co' la tua esperienza de qua ed esperienza de la'...

se esperienza in fallimenti...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (16 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sinceramente, non è così che io immagino un matrimonio.
> *Tuttavia, la capacità che hanno avuto entrambi di andare avanti in "armonia" è ammirevole, e la ammiro -e invidio.*
> Di sicuro c'è voluto molto da parte di entrambi.


li rispetto.
ma che si possa arrivare all'invidia e all'ammirazione mi pare paradossale.
l'armonia di cui parli con un po' di buona volontà la si può raggiungere fra due amici, conoscenti di buon senso..l'amore è un'altra cosa.
che obbligo c'era a sposarsi...e tante altre domande che non vogliono nessuna risposta.
se va bene a loro è tutto a posto, la cosa importante che non si faccia passare per modello di vita ideale


----------



## Sterminator (16 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Uffi le solite rompi...
> Proprio ora che iniziavo a ridere di gusto...
> Ok dai pensiamo ai reali problemi di molti di noi...
> Che so all'uscita infelice di Brunetta e ai problemi del precariato...
> ( Tenti che adesso parte in quarta con insulti a Brunetta):carneval::carneval::carneval:


Cos'e' te brusa er culo perche' qualcuno/a sta aprendo gli occhi su come cazzo stai combinato e te commisera?:rotfl:

Tranquillo stai facendo solo belle figure...

de merda...

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> li rispetto.
> ma che si possa arrivare all'invidia e all'ammirazione mi pare paradossale.
> l'armonia di cui parli con un po' di buona volontà la si può raggiungere fra due amici, conoscenti di buon senso..l'amore è un'altra cosa.
> che obbligo c'era a sposarsi...e tante altre domande che non vogliono nessuna risposta.
> se va bene a loro è tutto a posto, la cosa importante che non si faccia passare per modello di vita ideale



invidia (in senso buono) e ammirazione per l'armonia che hanno raggiunto, quando nel mio caso siamo lontani anni luce.
Non vorrei il loro matrimonio. Non credo che sia un matrimonio d'amore. 
Ma vorrei essere riuscita a conservare il rapporto che hanno loro visto che nel mio caso ci sono macerie fumanti, e le bombe continuano a cadere.


----------



## Sterminator (16 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Li ammiro e invidio sì.
> Essendo io finita come sono finita
> Non invidio il loro matrimonio in quanto tale, ripeto che non è certo il mio ideale.
> Ma apprezzo la capacità che hanno avuto di riconoscere il fallimento di quello che sognavano o si aspettavano, e di costruire un matrimonio "di interesse" nel senso che è nell'interesse di tutti i componenti.
> ...


Nausi' allora a te serve solo un coinquilino....

ma fidate quando la buriana te passera', 1000 volte meglio la tua separazione che il loro squallore...

avoja in dignita'....non esiste proprio...

che poi riconoscere presuppone che sia una presa di coscienza successiva....

cazzo qua so' proprio partiti cosi' nel riconoscersi cosi'..eddai...e' demenziale...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

vabbe' faccio finta de non ave' letto...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (16 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> invidia (in senso buono) e ammirazione per l'armonia che hanno raggiunto, quando nel mio caso siamo lontani anni luce.
> Non vorrei il loro matrimonio. Non credo che sia un matrimonio d'amore.
> Ma vorrei essere riuscita a conservare il rapporto che hanno loro visto che nel mio caso ci sono macerie fumanti, e le bombe continuano a cadere.


Nausi', me pare che vieni da Marte...

il tuo tradimento ha scatenato odio e rancore in tuo marito perche' ci teneva a te altrimenti avrebbe fatto come fa la moglie del fallito che se ne sbatte perche' se ne sbatte il cazzo di lui...

preferivi che dopo le corna tuo marito t'avesse detto brava, falle ancora chissene?

mah...


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Nausi', me pare che vieni da Marte...
> 
> *il tuo tradimento ha scatenato odio e rancore in tuo marito perche' ci teneva a te* altrimenti avrebbe fatto come fa la moglie del fallito che se ne sbatte perche' se ne sbatte il cazzo di lui...
> 
> ...



:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (16 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Nausi', me pare che vieni da Marte...
> 
> *il tuo tradimento ha scatenato odio e rancore in tuo marito perche' ci teneva a te* altrimenti avrebbe fatto come fa la moglie del fallito che se ne sbatte perche' se ne sbatte il cazzo di lui...
> 
> ...


 non credere che sia direttamente  proporzionale .


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Li ammiro e invidio sì.
> Essendo io finita come sono finita
> Non invidio il loro matrimonio in quanto tale, ripeto che non è certo il mio ideale.
> Ma apprezzo la capacità che hanno avuto di riconoscere il fallimento di quello che sognavano o si aspettavano, e di costruire un matrimonio "di interesse" nel senso che è nell'interesse di tutti i componenti.
> ...


Grazie per la testimonianza.
Vero tu hai potuto vedere con i tuoi occhi.
Lui no...quindi i suoi insulti non fanno testo.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma lassa perde la Siberia...:mrgreen:
> 
> Per un normodotato qualsiasi, se vede lontano un miglio de che cazzo de fallimento e matrimonio farsa avete messo in piedi e pero' ce scartavetri i coglioni pontificando co' la tua esperienza de qua ed esperienza de la'...
> 
> ...


Si ma pensa come sta uno come me...
Quando conosce na tizia. E succede quel che succede.
Poi un giorno incontra il marito...che si crede un dio, un padre eterno, il migliore uomo del mondo, quelle che tutte vorrebbero avere come compagno...e dice...ah io non faccio mancare niente a mia moglie, lei vive per me...

E io là zitto a testa bassa...a mordermi le labbra...
E so esperienze eh?


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Giugno 2011)

*BASTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Per favore.......................   


Colpa mia, non dovrei stare qui


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> li rispetto.
> ma che si possa arrivare all'invidia e all'ammirazione mi pare paradossale.
> l'armonia di cui parli con un po' di buona volontà la si può raggiungere fra due amici, conoscenti di buon senso..l'amore è un'altra cosa.
> che obbligo c'era a sposarsi...e tante altre domande che non vogliono nessuna risposta.
> se va bene a loro è tutto a posto, la cosa importante che non si faccia passare per modello di vita ideale


Nessun obbligo: scelte nostre.
A noi andava bene così.
E non dobbiamo rendere conto agli altri.


----------



## Sterminator (16 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non credere che sia direttamente  proporzionale .


Ma e' chiaro che no e non volevo parlare di scale, pero' se me ne sbattessi de mi moje, nun farei cagnara e farei esattamente come fa la coinquilina de Fally...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


Ha detto che lui....AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....ci teneva...a te...???AHAHAHAHAHAHAAH....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Che analisi profondissima :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (16 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nessun obbligo: scelte nostre.
> A noi andava bene così.
> *E non dobbiamo rendere conto agli altri*.


giustissimo.
infatti nessuno ti chiede di raccontarlo ad ogni piè sospinto


----------



## Sterminator (16 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nessun obbligo: scelte nostre.
> A noi andava bene così.
> E non dobbiamo rendere conto agli altri.


Cazzo che infame...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

hai praticamente ricattato tua moglie facendole ingoiare tutte le cazzate a cominciare dalla tua testimone di nozze e mo' sbandieri che tua moglie sia stata messa in condizione di poterti scegliere liberamente, approfittando da infame del suo stato di bisogno.....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

mavattelaapijaintercooler a te ed anche a me che spreco la neuro con un fallito simile...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (16 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ha detto che lui....AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....ci teneva...a te...???AHAHAHAHAHAHAAH....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Che analisi profondissima :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Beh sempre deppiu' de tu moje nei tuoi confronti...

e' matematico...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (16 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> giustissimo.
> infatti nessuno ti chiede di raccontarlo ad ogni piè sospinto


Ma perche' si vuol sempre sentire rassicurato della sua splendida condizione...delle sue scelte ottimali e bla bla bla...

come se dice...
*excusatio non petita, accusatio manifesta!*

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Cazzo che infame...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Sisisisisissisisi...è così sai...
Io sono molto egoista eh?
COntento io...
Che il mondo si fotta no?
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...
Sono come dire...Berlusconiano...
Vado bene io e la prendi nel culo tu!
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> giustissimo.
> infatti nessuno ti chiede di raccontarlo ad ogni piè sospinto


Ti dà noia eh?
Ti brucia eh?
Mi sa che anche tu te la sei raccontata per bene...eh?
Ma ti è andata bene eh?
Tutto di sicuro sarà filato liscio, come nelle telenovelas di rete 4...no?
Mai un dispiacere, mai una malattia, mai una crisi...mai un litigio...
Perchè appunto le altre sono oche sfigate no?


----------



## Minerva (16 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti dà noia eh?
> *Ti brucia eh*?
> Mi sa che anche tu te la sei raccontata per bene...eh?
> Ma ti è andata bene eh?
> ...


 moltissimo.hai del foille?


----------



## Sterminator (16 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sisisisisissisisi...è così sai...
> Io sono molto egoista eh?
> COntento io...
> Che il mondo si fotta no?
> ...


Che tu sia egoista l'hai sempre affermato e non e' una novita'...che vada bene a te ocio ancora so' quelle vittorie alla Pirro...

circondato solo de cadaveri putrefatti e puzzolenti......

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Giugno 2011)

basta


----------



## Sterminator (16 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti dà noia eh?
> Ti brucia eh?
> Mi sa che anche tu te la sei raccontata per bene...eh?
> Ma ti è andata bene eh?
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

Cazzo fallito, mo' la tiri anche a chi se la passa mejo de te, anche se nun ce vole un cazzo per stare mejo de te?:rotfl:

Che uomo, che aplomb...

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

minchia che culo che ha avuto tu moje a trovarte...:rotfl:

e visto che ce legge, che sfiga signora, la madonna del carmelo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (16 Giugno 2011)

Tra tutto mi pare che forse Stermì ci ha beccato con il marito di Nausicaa, lui forse a modo suo, che non era il modo che voleva Nausicaa, ci teneva a lei e il tradimento ha trasformato questo in odio inverecondo. Ricordo che io odio la mia ex perchè l'amavo, mi ha ferito senza che ci fosse motivo e mi ha lasciato a soffrire come un cane...tanto sarebbe passato da solo, peccato che provai a uccidermi.
Nausicaa, non pensare che non sia come dice Sterì in quel caso, forse è l'unica cosa buona di questi inutili ultimi scambi di battute tra lui e il conte.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tra tutto mi pare che forse Stermì ci ha beccato con il marito di Nausicaa, lui forse a modo suo, che non era il modo che voleva Nausicaa, ci teneva a lei e il tradimento ha trasformato questo in odio inverecondo. Ricordo che io odio la mia ex perchè l'amavo, mi ha ferito senza che ci fosse motivo e mi ha lasciato a soffrire come un cane...tanto sarebbe passato da solo, peccato che provai a uccidermi.
> Nausicaa, non pensare che non sia come dice Sterì in quel caso, forse è l'unica cosa buona di questi inutili ultimi scambi di battute tra lui e il conte.


Si lo so che sono inutili...
Ma Daniele...lascia un po' che mi rilassi anch'io no?
Per me è essere lì con un bastoncino con una biscia...
Lo spuncio e lui si contorce tutto eh?
Meccanismi tipici da forum eh?
Perchè tanto non cambia nulla...io sto nel mio e lui nel suo.

Forse tu amavi più te stesso che non lei.


----------



## Daniele (16 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Forse tu amavi più te stesso che non lei.


No, purtroppo, se no non avrei fatto quello che ho fato dopo senza sapere del suo tradimento.


----------



## Sterminator (16 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si lo so che sono inutili...
> Ma Daniele...lascia un po' che mi rilassi anch'io no?
> Per me è essere lì con un bastoncino con una biscia...
> Lo spuncio e lui si contorce tutto eh?
> ...


Ma ce credo che non potevi mantenere l'ignore nei miei confronti, anche se a capocchia l'avrai detto 1000 volte, perche' te brusa che ce sia una voce fuori dal coro che ti vede per il cazzone che sei e che distrugge la tua immagine...

:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:

beh cazzone prendi in considerazione l'idea che la platea di leccaculi che ti incensano se ne sbattano i coglioni di te, proprio come fa muglieret' e chi glielo farebbe fare a dimostrarti il contrario avendo anche i loro cazzi per la testa a cui badare?

porello....

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tra tutto mi pare che forse Stermì ci ha beccato con il marito di Nausicaa, lui forse a modo suo, che non era il modo che voleva Nausicaa, ci teneva a lei e il tradimento ha trasformato questo in odio inverecondo. Ricordo che io odio la mia ex perchè l'amavo, mi ha ferito senza che ci fosse motivo e mi ha lasciato a soffrire come un cane...tanto sarebbe passato da solo, peccato che provai a uccidermi.
> Nausicaa, non pensare che non sia come dice Sterì in quel caso, forse è l'unica cosa buona di questi inutili ultimi scambi di battute tra lui e il conte.



Daniele.
No, non teneva* a me*.
Lo so non da fiori non mandati, ma da anni di vita insieme.
Abbi pazienza se non sto a sviscerarli per cercare di convincerti.
Ma ho già riflettuto molto, moltissimo, fino allo sfinimento, su quanto lui potesse volermi bene. Ne sono uscita fuori con la consapevolezza che no, non teneva *a me*.


----------



## Minerva (16 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si lo so che sono inutili...
> Ma Daniele...lascia un po' che mi rilassi anch'io no?
> Per me è essere lì con un bastoncino con una biscia...
> Lo spuncio e lui si contorce tutto eh?
> ...


 credo anch'io


----------



## Sterminator (16 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Daniele.
> No, non teneva* a me*.
> Lo so non da fiori non mandati, ma da anni di vita insieme.
> Abbi pazienza se non sto a sviscerarli per cercare di convincerti.
> Ma ho già riflettuto molto, moltissimo, fino allo sfinimento, su quanto lui potesse volermi bene. Ne sono uscita fuori con la consapevolezza che no, non teneva *a me*.


Vabbe' eri equiparata al pesce rosso, ammesso che ne aveste...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, purtroppo, se no non avrei fatto quello che ho fato dopo senza sapere del suo tradimento.


Daniele...
Credimi a me è stato insegnato che dobbiamo fare per gli altri quello che ci sentiamo di fare a prescindere da quello che ci ritorna indietro, o da come si viene ripagati.
L'unica cosa che puoi dire...
Tu mi hai tradito...ma io ti sono rimasto fedele.


----------



## Daniele (16 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Daniele.
> No, non teneva* a me*.
> Lo so non da fiori non mandati, ma da anni di vita insieme.
> Abbi pazienza se non sto a sviscerarli per cercare di convincerti.
> Ma ho già riflettuto molto, moltissimo, fino allo sfinimento, su quanto lui potesse volermi bene. Ne sono uscita fuori con la consapevolezza che no, non teneva *a me*.


Per il tuo modo di vedere, che evidentemente non è il suo, come per lui tu non lo hai mai amato. due verità


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> eppure Stermi, Minè
> la storia del Conte è seriamente interessante
> 
> sua moglie è comunque riuscita a ritagliarsi per sé solo la fetta di lui che le andava bene
> ...


ma perchè dovrebbero essere interessate a riuscirci?
e non parlo del conte, ma in generale


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma pensa come sta uno come me...
> Quando conosce na tizia. E succede quel che succede.
> Poi un giorno incontra il marito...che si crede un dio, un padre eterno, il migliore uomo del mondo, quelle che tutte vorrebbero avere come compagno...e dice...*ah io non faccio mancare niente a mia moglie, lei vive per me...*
> 
> ...


 
sembra lothar :diavoletto:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sembra lothar :diavoletto:


Chi può dirlo?
Io comunque conosco lei e lui...
E non sono affatto così...
Lei è na tipa molto gentile e spiritosa...ripeto conosce il suo pollastro!


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Chi può dirlo?
> Io comunque *conosco lei e lui.*..
> E non sono affatto così...
> Lei è na tipa molto gentile e spiritosa...ripeto conosce il suo pollastro!


meno di così non può interessarmi


----------



## Niko74 (16 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Chi può dirlo?
> Io comunque conosco lei e lui...
> E non sono affatto così...
> *Lei è na tipa molto gentile e spiritosa...ripeto conosce il suo pollastro*!


No che non lo conosce!!!!
E se lo conosce veramente (perché sa tutto) allora significa che gli va bene cosi perché ha altrettante cose da nascondere al suo maritino che tutte vorebbero avere (ergo in tal caso pure l'invincibile Lothar avrebbe le corna :rotfl


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> No che non lo conosce!!!!
> E se lo conosce veramente (perché sa tutto) allora significa che gli va bene cosi perché ha altrettante cose da nascondere al suo maritino che tutte vorebbero avere (ergo in tal caso pure l'invincibile Lothar avrebbe le corna :rotfl


Sai come vanno certe cose eh?
Vizi privati pubbliche virtù...
Ma comunque la moglie di Lothar, non è certo la tipa che se lui le fa mancare qualcosa non protesta eh?
Se se se...fila dritto l'invicibile Lothar...ma è vero che non lo comanda...
Non è che sa tutto...lo conosce...
Non capisco tutta sta malizia, e sta brutta sensazione di sospetto degli altarini...
Ma in che mondo viviate molto di voi io non so...
Cioè tra loro due si percepisce una certa ironia e una certa come dire...amabilmente stuzzicarsi continuo...
Lei non è la tipa da...AH come ti permetti di guardare le gambe di quella lì, mi manchi di rispetto, mi fai soffrire...
Lei è na tipa da...guarda guarda caro...che io intanto mi faccio guardare dagli altri...

Ma è anche na tipa che se metti solo in discussione la sua onorabilità e rispettabilità ti fa nero: è una bolognese.


----------



## lothar57 (16 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> No che non lo conosce!!!!
> E se lo conosce veramente (perché sa tutto) allora significa che gli va bene cosi perché ha altrettante cose da nascondere al suo maritino che tutte vorebbero avere (ergo in tal caso pure l'invincibile Lothar avrebbe le corna :rotfl


No non credo...si diverte a stuzzicare quello si',si veste come neanche a 30 anni osava,,e gli uomini si incantano..ma non la vedo a farsi sbattere da un'altro..poi chissa'...come dice il Mona che sta'parlando con me a msn,l'esimio Conte della Sacra Gnocca,siamo tutti cornuti...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No non credo...si diverte a stuzzicare quello si',si veste come neanche a 30 anni osava,,e gli uomini si incantano..ma non la vedo a farsi sbattere da un'altro..poi chissa'...come dice il Mona che sta'parlando con me a msn,l'esimio Conte della Sacra Gnocca,siamo tutti cornuti...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (16 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


 mica male...ehhhhh


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mica male...ehhhhh


Maddai qualche invornito si salva eh?
Dai di sicuro qualche mosca bianca ci sarà no?


----------



## lothar57 (16 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Maddai qualche invornito si salva eh?
> Dai di sicuro qualche mosca bianca ci sarà no?


 
Conte ci faccio caso tutte le mattine..e lo raccontavo ieri sera a mia moglie,sai  la mattina c'e una processione di auto da li'al mio ufficio spaventosa,,,si va'ai 10..io guardo sempre dentro le auto che vengono verso Bo,le donne ovvio....mi sfilano di fianco

il 90%,e sono le 7:40 del mattino e'al cell,che ride di gusto,bella fede al dito in mosta..sono partite da 5-10 minuti,,secondo te a chi telefonano a quell'ora..al marito per dire amore ti amo dopo 5 minuti che sono partite???ad un'amica mmmmmmmm.......a '''lui''no...ciao amore come stai....ne sono certo...almeno il 50%..vedessi la gioia....quindi


----------



## Eliade (16 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Chi può dirlo?
> Io comunque conosco lei e lui...
> E non sono affatto così...
> Lei è na tipa molto gentile e spiritosa...ripeto conosce il suo pollastro!


Conte...:rotfl:
Io credo che sia il pollastro a non conoscere bene la sua Signora Amadori. :rotfl:




lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte ci faccio caso tutte le mattine..e lo raccontavo ieri sera a mia moglie,sai  la mattina c'e una processione di auto da li'al mio ufficio spaventosa,,,si va'ai 10..io guardo sempre dentro le auto che vengono verso Bo,le donne ovvio....mi sfilano di fianco
> 
> il 90%,e sono le 7:40 del mattino e'al cell,che ride di gusto,bella fede al dito in mosta..sono partite da 5-10 minuti,,secondo te a chi telefonano a quell'ora..al marito per dire amore ti amo dopo 5 minuti che sono partite???ad un'amica mmmmmmmm.......a '''lui''no...ciao amore come stai....ne sono certo...almeno il 50%..vedessi la gioia....quindi


Puoi levarmi una curiosità?
Tua moglie va in auto a lavoro? 
:carneval:


----------



## Daniele (16 Giugno 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Conte...:rotfl:
> Io credo che sia il pollastro a non conoscere bene la sua Signora Amadori. :rotfl:
> 
> 
> ...


E gli sfila di fianco al cellulare ridendo come una pazza...ma lui è al telefono con un'altra e quindi....


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte ci faccio caso tutte le mattine..e lo raccontavo ieri sera a mia moglie,sai  la mattina c'e una processione di auto da li'al mio ufficio spaventosa,,,si va'ai 10..io guardo sempre dentro le auto che vengono verso Bo,le donne ovvio....mi sfilano di fianco
> 
> il 90%,e sono le 7:40 del mattino e'al cell,che ride di gusto,bella fede al dito in mosta..sono partite da 5-10 minuti,,secondo te a chi telefonano a quell'ora..al marito per dire amore ti amo dopo 5 minuti che sono partite???ad un'amica mmmmmmmm.......a '''lui''no...ciao amore come stai....ne sono certo...almeno il 50%..vedessi la gioia....quindi


E lo so Lothar...mi lasciassero dormire XD...alle 7.40 ricevo tanti di quelli squilli...na vita infernale amico mio!:carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> E gli sfila di fianco al cellulare ridendo come una pazza...ma lui è al telefono con un'altra e quindi....


maligni :carneval:

magari non gli sfila affatto a fianco ....


perchè prima si ferma da qualche parte ad assumere la sua dose di .... 
adrenalina


----------



## Eliade (16 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> E gli sfila di fianco al cellulare ridendo come una pazza...ma lui è al telefono con un'altra e quindi....


:rotfl: 
Disgraziato!:rotfl: 


Amoremio ha detto:


> maligni :carneval:
> 
> magari non gli sfila affatto a fianco ....
> 
> ...


E poi saremmo noi i maligni?? :rotfl:


magari fa solo un'altra strada e quindi non la vede!


----------



## Daniele (16 Giugno 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> E poi saremmo noi i maligni?? :rotfl:
> 
> ...


Si si, direttamente la strada del motel, per inziare bene una giornata, fa una sana trombata!


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Disgraziato!:rotfl:
> 
> E poi saremmo noi i maligni?? :rotfl:
> ...


meno male!

pensa se un giorno cambiano itinerario e si ritrovano nello stesso albergo


----------



## Eliade (16 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si si, direttamente la strada del motel, per inziare bene una giornata, fa una sana trombata!


Daiiii...magari scoprono che possono percorrere altre strade insieme! 



Amoremio ha detto:


> meno male!
> 
> pensa se un giorno cambiano itinerario e si ritrovano nello stesso albergo


E poi sai io la maligna?? :rotfl:
Sai che figata?? :rotfl:


----------



## MK (16 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E della scappatella delle donne, che dicono questi bei tipi?


Bella domanda :mrgreen:


----------



## MK (16 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Li ammiro e invidio sì.
> Essendo io finita come sono finita
> Non invidio il loro matrimonio in quanto tale, ripeto che non è certo il mio ideale.
> *Ma apprezzo la capacità che hanno avuto di riconoscere il fallimento di quello che sognavano o si aspettavano, e di costruire un matrimonio "di interesse" nel senso che è nell'interesse di tutti i componenti.*
> ...


 
Fino a quando uno dei due non si innamora di un altro, e quell'altro comincia a battere i piedi. Certo si può anche decidere di smettere di amare e accontentarsi. Tant'è...


----------



## MK (16 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nessun obbligo: scelte nostre.
> A noi andava bene così.
> E non dobbiamo rendere conto agli altri.


Ai figli sì però. Cresceranno con l'idea che il matrimonio sia quella cosa lì.


----------



## Niko74 (16 Giugno 2011)

E baaaasstaaaaa....non ne posso più..........

Lunedi riunione di lavoro (vera)...però mi torna a casa alle 2 di notte....
Io non ho dormito tutta la notte....ho resistito 3 giorni...oggi ho fatto un controllino e:

a mezzanotte e trenta chiama l'idiota e torna alle dopo quasi 2 ore......

Sto esaurendo la pazienza.....oltre a non passare più dalle porte....


----------



## Daniele (16 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> E baaaasstaaaaa....non ne posso più..........
> 
> Lunedi riunione di lavoro (vera)...però mi torna a casa alle 2 di notte....
> Io non ho dormito tutta la notte....ho resistito 3 giorni...oggi ho fatto un controllino e:
> ...


Dille che a questo punto tu hai fatto il possibile e che vuoi vedere un qualche segno della sua buona volontà...che si licenzi.


----------



## Niko74 (17 Giugno 2011)

Che poi si sta facendo furba (crede lei )
Le chiamate spariscono dal registro.....ma non basta a fregarmi...solo che lei pensa di avere a che fare con uno stupido


----------



## oceansize (17 Giugno 2011)

mettici la foto di tua moglie così ti sfoghi un po'.
e poi


----------



## Daniele (17 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Che poi si sta facendo furba (crede lei )
> Le chiamate spariscono dal registro.....ma non basta a fregarmi...solo che lei pensa di avere a che fare con uno stupido


Carissimo, per me tu giustamente hai aspettato, ma c'è un limite e mi sa che la tua mugliera senza alcun pentimento lo abbia superato. Allora c'è il metodo Daniele che sarebbe orribile, ma esiste anche il mio lato subdolo che potrebbe darti il consiglio in questo momento di manipolarla, adesso è debole, puoi fare in modo che si senta una merda, che si senta una fallita, che senta di aver esagerato,  se vuoi farla stare male per farla svegliare allora sai con chi parlare, io so far piangere delle donne per circa 1 anno consecutivo, non credere che lei non ti ascolti, cavoli se lo fa, e se le dicessi che lei è stata un errore della tua vita, non pensare che non le farebbe un male cane, se le facessi sapere che è una pessima moglie...colpiresti il suo amor proprio, la sua autostima, come lei ha provato con la tua (sinceramente non riuscendoci nel tuo caso). Hai il potere di piegare tua moglie e farla diventare una ameba per poi farla svegliare dal torpore, forse è il caso di usare la terapia d'urto, no?
Piccole cose dovresti solo fare, ma davvero piccole, cose che possono far male a qualsiasi donna.


----------



## Niko74 (17 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissimo, per me tu giustamente hai aspettato, ma c'è un limite e mi sa che la tua mugliera senza alcun pentimento lo abbia superato. Allora c'è il metodo Daniele che sarebbe orribile, ma esiste anche il mio lato subdolo che potrebbe darti il consiglio in questo momento di manipolarla, adesso è debole, puoi fare in modo che si senta una merda, che si senta una fallita, che senta di aver esagerato, se vuoi farla stare male per farla svegliare allora sai con chi parlare, io so far piangere delle donne per circa 1 anno consecutivo, non credere che lei non ti ascolti, cavoli se lo fa, e *se le dicessi che lei è stata un errore della tua vita*, non pensare che non le farebbe un male cane, se le facessi sapere che è una pessima moglie...colpiresti il suo amor proprio, la sua autostima, come lei ha provato con la tua (sinceramente non riuscendoci nel tuo caso). Hai il potere di piegare tua moglie e farla diventare una ameba per poi farla svegliare dal torpore, forse è il caso di usare la terapia d'urto, no?
> Piccole cose dovresti solo fare, ma davvero piccole, cose che possono far male a qualsiasi donna.


Il punto è che io lo sto pensando veramente in questi giorni quello che ho evidenziato..e prima di dire una cosa del genere devo esserne sicuro

Dai su, perché dovrei dubitare di lei...solo perché a mezzanotte passata si sente col suo amante probabilmente per vedersi visto che è tornata dopo 2 ore e la riunione era a 15 km da casa....
La telefonata è spiegabile col fatto che pur essendo l'altro alla riunione (in quanto suo capo) la cosa è ovviamente segreta, quindi si finisce la riunione si finge di andare tutti a casina e poi ci si trova a "parlare" come dice mia moglie.....
Sono troppo sospettoso?


----------



## Niko74 (17 Giugno 2011)

Che poi dicevo pure che mi sembrava più gentile negli ultimi giorni...bah...

Dopo la riunione ci ha pure perso un ora a raccontarmi di cosa avevano discusso (il che pensandoci ora è piuttosto strano a notte fonda)...
Va beh adesso fado a cercare di dormire...

Notte


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Che poi dicevo pure che mi sembrava più gentile negli ultimi giorni...bah...
> 
> Dopo la riunione ci ha pure perso un ora a raccontarmi di cosa avevano discusso (il che pensandoci ora è piuttosto strano a notte fonda)...
> Va beh adesso fado a cercare di dormire...
> ...


Niko però mandala a cagare, davvero. Insomma, una volta che ti scoprono devi per forza decidere cosa fare, non si può continuare così...


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Che poi dicevo pure che mi sembrava più gentile negli ultimi giorni...bah...
> 
> Dopo la riunione ci ha pure perso un ora a raccontarmi di cosa avevano discusso (il che pensandoci ora è piuttosto strano a notte fonda)...
> Va beh adesso fado a cercare di dormire...
> ...


 Cavolo Niko! certo che però lei non sta facendo assolutamente nulla per recuperare il vostro rapporto! ora basta per quanto doloroso sia non meriti di continuare a vivere cosi!


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ai figli sì però. Cresceranno con l'idea che il matrimonio sia quella cosa lì.


Problema loro.
Noi abbiamo combattuto le nostre battaglie.
Loro combatteranno le loro.
Di fatto...io mi sono fatto un matrimonio su misura per me, molto diverso da quello dei miei, e molto diverso da quello dei miei suoceri.
E soprattutto molto diverso da quello che...l'ex fidanzato di mia moglie...cercava di imporre a lei.
Ergo?


----------



## Sterminator (17 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Problema loro.
> Noi abbiamo combattuto le nostre battaglie.
> Loro combatteranno le loro.
> Di fatto...io mi sono fatto un matrimonio su misura per me, molto diverso da quello dei miei, e molto diverso da quello dei miei suoceri.
> ...


E sarebbe?


----------



## lothar57 (17 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si si, direttamente la strada del motel, per inziare bene una giornata, fa una sana trombata!


 
Daniele io sono molto realista...metto in conto tutto,non come Stermi che dice mia moglie?impossibile....impossibile un cazzo....occasioni mia moglie ne ha tantissime,me lo dice anche che dove lavora si fanno avanti,spero che non sia cosi'troia da accettare...

quella della stanza nello stesso albergo l'avete scritta come favola..ma e'successo veramente,dove?ma a Bo..dove volete possa succedere...noi siamo cosi'..molto goderecci


----------



## lothar57 (17 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Cavolo Niko! certo che però lei non sta facendo assolutamente nulla per recuperare il vostro rapporto! ora basta per quanto doloroso sia non meriti di continuare a vivere cosi!


 

Concordo con l'amabile Simy,se dopo averlo visto tutto il giorno,presumo,sente addirittura il bisogno di chiamarlo a notte fonda...valigia giu'per le scale amico......sarai quale sara'la prossima mossa...che fara'come mio figlio,tiene il cell accesso anche di notte,e ogni tanto si sente che arirva un messaggio,accadra'anche a te..pensa c he bello

dimenticavo che ha 16anni...e ne moglie ne figli ovviamente


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Daniele io sono molto realista...metto in conto tutto,non come Stermi che dice mia moglie?impossibile....impossibile un cazzo....occasioni mia moglie ne ha tantissime,me lo dice anche che dove lavora si fanno avanti,*spero che non sia cosi'troia da accettare...*
> 
> quella della stanza nello stesso albergo l'avete scritta come favola..ma e'successo veramente,dove?ma a Bo..dove volete possa succedere...noi siamo cosi'..molto goderecci


 

perché speri questo quando tu invece sei così troio da accettare ed elargire in abbondanza?


----------



## lothar57 (17 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> perché speri questo quando tu invece sei così troio da accettare ed elargire in abbondanza?


 
assolutamente no...sono di gusti difficili e raffinati...e'vero che ne contatto tantissime,e gia'quello forse e'tradimento..ma poi ad elargire ..calma..io non sono per tutte amica mia...e se fossi venuto a Mn lo sapresti anche tu


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> assolutamente no...sono di gusti difficili e raffinati...e'vero che ne contatto tantissime,e gia'quello forse e'tradimento..ma poi ad elargire ..calma..io non sono per tutte amica mia...e se fossi venuto a Mn lo sapresti anche tu


 
ma che c'entra? da quando sei qui ne hai avute almeno 2 o 3, se non sbaglio

perché tua moglie sarebbe troia ad accettare le avances di qualcuno e tu invece... cosa saresti? di larghe vedute? io non giudico quello che fai, visto che anch'io non sono una santa... è solo la tua incoerenza che mi lascia basita


----------



## Sterminator (17 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Daniele io sono molto realista...metto in conto tutto,non come Stermi che dice mia moglie?impossibile....impossibile un cazzo....occasioni mia moglie ne ha tantissime,me lo dice anche che dove lavora si fanno avanti,spero che non sia cosi'troia da accettare...
> 
> quella della stanza nello stesso albergo l'avete scritta come favola..ma e'successo veramente,dove?ma a Bo..dove volete possa succedere...noi siamo cosi'..molto goderecci


Veramente non hai capito un cazzo...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

mai detto e sostenuto che mia moglie nun me possa cornifica' e' solo che fino ai 53 suoi, non ha mai dato adito a sospetti al punto da sfruculiare lo 007 ad impegnarsi ancora di piu', visto che il pirla vigila ed ha sempre vigilato....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (17 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> E baaaasstaaaaa....non ne posso più..........
> 
> Lunedi riunione di lavoro (vera)...però mi torna a casa alle 2 di notte....
> Io non ho dormito tutta la notte....ho resistito 3 giorni...oggi ho fatto un controllino e:
> ...


lei chiama lui o lui chiama lei?


----------



## lothar57 (17 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma che c'entra? da quando sei qui ne hai avute almeno 2 o 3, se non sbaglio
> 
> perché tua moglie sarebbe troia ad accettare le avances di qualcuno e tu invece... cosa saresti? di larghe vedute? io non giudico quello che fai, visto che anch'io non sono una santa... è solo la tua incoerenza che mi lascia basita


 
Non e'cosi'...ma che avute due o tre..sono conoscienze e basta..solo con una ho combinato,una volta sola ed e'stato meglio cosi'...
Mica e'semplice Quintina....perche'quelle belle e di classe,come quella che mi ha scritto un secondo fa',poi chiedono.....in questo caso lei mi dice che gli piaccio tantissimo,ma........non e'una da motel ogni 10 gg....mi viene da piangere...solo a vedere la foto...deve avere la fila degli uomini quando cammina..cazzo...ma si puo???
e cosa faccio???dimmi tu amica mia.....cosa posso fare??


----------



## lothar57 (17 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Veramente non hai capito un cazzo...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


 
sai dove saro'la prossima settimana??nella tua amata Puglia...mangio orecchiette e bevo negroamaro alla faccia tua....

ohhh patacca sono discorsi invorniti..neanche la mia da adito ma sai...mica e'fessa,,certo ne conosco una,bella gnocca,molto..due figli e marito...torna spesso alle 3..a ballare con le amiche......il pirla del marito e 'stanco, e mi dice io alle 10 dormo....
mi sono sempre chiesto come faccia a dormire..avra'un letto senza spalliera e due buchi nel muro..per infilarci i cornoni...

ecco Stermi lei manda segnali...te capi'bauscia????


----------



## tradito77 (17 Giugno 2011)

Niko a sto punto qualcosa devi fare tu.

Comincia ad andare da un avvocato a prendere qualche info, magari facendo in modo che lo venga a sapere indirettamente.

Insomma, se non vuoi giocarti il fatto che riesci a controllare ancora il cell (in questa fase ti può tornare utile per sapere se ti mente ancora), falle arrivare dei segnali in modo che capisca che qualcosa di grosso si sta muovento (evitate le battute ) e magari venga lei allo scoperto.


----------



## Sterminator (17 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sai dove saro'la prossima settimana??nella tua amata Puglia...mangio orecchiette e bevo negroamaro alla faccia tua....
> 
> ohhh patacca sono discorsi invorniti..neanche la mia da adito ma sai...mica e'fessa,,certo ne conosco una,bella gnocca,molto..due figli e marito...torna spesso alle 3..a ballare con le amiche......il pirla del marito e 'stanco, e mi dice io alle 10 dormo....
> mi sono sempre chiesto come faccia a dormire..avra'un letto senza spalliera e due buchi nel muro..per infilarci i cornoni...
> ...


Ihihih

io li magno ogni di'....

ihihihih

comunque vacci piano col vino pugliese....:mrgreen:

ari-comunque, concentrate sulle tue antenne, perche' qua ce sta er silenzio radio...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Daniele io sono molto realista...metto in conto tutto,non come Stermi che dice mia moglie?impossibile....impossibile un cazzo....occasioni mia moglie ne ha tantissime,me lo dice anche che dove lavora si fanno avanti,spero che non sia cosi'troia da accettare...
> 
> quella della stanza nello stesso albergo l'avete scritta come favola..ma e'successo veramente,dove?ma a Bo..dove volete possa succedere...noi siamo cosi'..molto goderecci


Ma amico mio...
Non è questione se lei è troia o meno.
E' una questione di...quanto lei si lasci sedurre o meno, a seconda di quanto uno è bravo a conquistare...Lothar tua moglie è una che uno se lo scopa anche solo con gli occhi.
Ma Lothar...se nessuno si facesse avanti non sarebbe peggio?
Ti diresti ma sono così sfigato da essere l'unico uomo al mondo a cui lei piace?
Poi cazzo Lothar, guarda anche le doti umane di questa tua signora: affabile, gentile, discreta....osserva perfino come ride...mica ride come na boarota sboccata...è proprio signora raffinata di quelle di una volta.
Anzi, te ne dico un'altra...guarda i tuoi figli.
Non oso immaginare tua moglie alle prese con due figlie adolescenti...non hai idea di come le ragazzine oggi siano l'esatto opposto della raffinatezza ed eleganza che presenta tua moglie...sono tutte sboldrone e svaccate...al punto che certe volte vedendo certe scene in giro...mi monta un nervoso che non sai...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> assolutamente no...sono di gusti difficili e raffinati...e'vero che ne contatto tantissime,e gia'quello forse e'tradimento..ma poi ad elargire ..calma..io non sono per tutte amica mia...e se fossi venuto a Mn lo sapresti anche tu


Lothar è un porco...ma signore:carneval::carneval::carneval:
Mica è come me...che si sdraia sul prato davanti alle gambe di quintina...per spiare le sue mutandine eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma che c'entra? da quando sei qui ne hai avute almeno 2 o 3, se non sbaglio
> 
> perché tua moglie sarebbe troia ad accettare le avances di qualcuno e tu invece... cosa saresti? di larghe vedute? io non giudico quello che fai, visto che anch'io non sono una santa... è solo la tua incoerenza che mi lascia basita


Insomma basta...
L'accezione troia in Lothar è quella di porcona in Messalina...
Siamo a Bologna.
Troia sta per donna dalla spiccata sensualità ok?
Altrimenti dicono mignotte...
Come da noi troia è distinto da putana.

Troia sta per Ciavadora!
Putana sta per Corpivendola!

Ma il termine giusto è: tante donne sono poliandre!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sai dove saro'la prossima settimana??nella tua amata Puglia...mangio orecchiette e bevo negroamaro alla faccia tua....
> 
> ohhh patacca sono discorsi invorniti..neanche la mia da adito ma sai...mica e'fessa,,certo ne conosco una,bella gnocca,molto..due figli e marito...torna spesso alle 3..a ballare con le amiche......il pirla del marito e 'stanco, e mi dice io alle 10 dormo....
> mi sono sempre chiesto come faccia a dormire..avra'un letto senza spalliera e due buchi nel muro..per infilarci i cornoni...
> ...


Poi bisogna vedere sai se la signora stermì è carina come la tua...
Come sai se una è bruttina...non ha certo la fila eh?
Allora prendiamoci una moglie brutta...bendiamoci per poterla baciare...e ci diciamo...almeno questa non mi tradirà...
Ciò Lothar ma dimmi te...hai sentito che roba? Certe mogli neanche i pompelmi sanno fare...però ciò sono fedeli e virtuose..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (17 Giugno 2011)

Niko, secondo me dovresti chiamare un avvocato.

Tua moglie potrà avere tutte le crisi del caso, ma ora basta...cioè non è proprio possibile una cosa del genere. Non so come tu faccia!


----------



## lothar57 (17 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Poi bisogna vedere sai se la signora stermì è carina come la tua...
> Come sai se una è bruttina...non ha certo la fila eh?
> Allora prendiamoci una moglie brutta...bendiamoci per poterla baciare...e ci diciamo...almeno questa non mi tradirà...
> Ciò Lothar ma dimmi te...hai sentito che roba? Certe mogli neanche i pompelmi sanno fare...però ciò sono fedeli e virtuose..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 
Allora amico mio.ti ricordi che ho parlato del mio grande amico che dice...ma sai m ia moglie ha 45 ormai chi vuoi che......lui il problema non l'ha...vestita da cane..roba  costosissima ma adatta a mia nonna...mai trucco o rossetto..capelli corti quasi da maschio,e tu mi insegni che pochissime donne stanno bene cosi'...in spiaggia,mi ha moglie adopera due pezzi con i laccetti come tutte,questa bikini da gara di nuoto,,una roba,non me la farei neanche....
Pompelmi???seeeee lei e'come quella che ti raccontavo ieri sera..ahahahha uan volta voglio fare un'accenno al secondo canale...pèr me chiama l'esorcista....ahahahhhh


----------



## lothar57 (17 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ihihih
> 
> io li magno ogni di'....
> 
> ...


anch'io spesso le adoro ma non con le verdure..pomodoro e tanto peperoncino....a me non serve...ma mi paice tanto..
be'c'e'il rose'del salento o il locorotondo...sono ottimi vini,una volta non si bevevano,ricordi??avevano 16-17 gradi....

at salut tovarish......ci risentiremo???? ai posteri l'ardua sentenza..


----------



## Sterminator (17 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Poi bisogna vedere sai se la signora stermì è carina come la tua...
> Come sai se una è bruttina...non ha certo la fila eh?
> Allora prendiamoci una moglie brutta...bendiamoci per poterla baciare...e ci diciamo...almeno questa non mi tradirà...
> Ciò Lothar ma dimmi te...hai sentito che roba? Certe mogli neanche i pompelmi sanno fare...però ciò sono fedeli e virtuose..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


La signora stermi e' solo a stermi che deve piacere, mica ha la mentalita' da ricottaro fallito come te, che godi solo a pensare a tu moje che spompina e se fa sfonna' er culo e le recchie da tutta Vicenza e provincia...

ma che dico...er veneto...ma che dico...la Padagna...

:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:

Ps: bonasera contessa...la saluto perche' nun vorrei che se facesse una cattiva impressione de me..

:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Niko74 (17 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> assolutamente no...sono di gusti difficili e raffinati...e'vero che ne contatto tantissime,e gia'quello forse e'tradimento..ma poi ad elargire ..calma..io non sono per tutte amica mia...e se fossi venuto a Mn lo sapresti anche tu


Ma ancora con sta storia...allora te la rigiro un pochino:
Perché tua moglie deve andare con tutti? Potrebbe essere pure lei di gusti difficili e raffinati eh 
Se cosi fosse la accetteresti? credo di no visto che io dovrei buttare le valige in strada a mia moglie.....


----------



## Niko74 (17 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> lei chiama lui o lui chiama lei?


Lei ha chiamato lui....telefonata di 10 minuti e ritorno a casa dopo quasi 2 ore....


----------



## Sterminator (17 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Lei ha chiamato lui....telefonata di 10 minuti e ritorno a casa dopo quasi 2 ore....


Nico', porca troja...sei troppo buono...

te comunico che oggi ho un monitor nuovo...

devi andare avanti ancora molto, che me regolo?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Daniele io sono molto realista...metto in conto tutto,non come Stermi che dice mia moglie?impossibile....impossibile un cazzo....occasioni mia moglie ne ha tantissime,me lo dice anche che dove lavora si fanno avanti,spero *che non sia cosi'troia da accettare*...
> 
> quella della stanza nello stesso albergo l'avete scritta come favola..ma e'successo veramente,dove?ma a Bo..dove volete possa succedere...noi siamo cosi'..molto goderecci


 ah, ecco.così chiami quelle che vengono con te?


----------



## lothar57 (17 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah, ecco.così chiami quelle che vengono con te?


 
vengono con me?non mi hai letto bene....sono rare...l'ultima pero'l'appellativo sarebbe calzato bene,ma io sono un gentleman darling,e la considero solo una mancata.....seria moglie....


----------



## Niko74 (17 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah, ecco.così chiami quelle che vengono con te?


Zitta tu che non capisci perché non sei fine e raffianta come lui !!!!!

Lui lo pensa....ma non glielo dice mia eh :carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (17 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Zitta tu che non capisci perché non sei fine e raffianta come lui !!!!!
> 
> Lui lo pensa....ma non glielo dice mia eh :carneval:


 of course...my friend


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vengono con me?non mi hai letto bene....sono rare...l'ultima pero'l'appellativo sarebbe calzato bene,ma io *sono un gentleman* darling,e la considero solo una mancata.....seria moglie....


 sicuro.
grazie del puntino rosso con annesso invito a stirare; potevi firmarti come fanno gli ometti coraggiosi.
naturalmente non ho nessuna intenzione di ricambiare ...pigiare è un po' morire:singleeye:


----------



## Daniele (17 Giugno 2011)

Niko, non c'è nulla da ricostruire, lei sta cercando di tirare a campare inseguendo quello e tralasciando te in modo orribile, vai da un avvocato e falle paura, perchè sarà in quel momento che rinsavirà, non ora.
Ah, lei è andata dal tizio a farsi una bella cavalcata in quel tempo, mi sembra ben evidente per le tempistiche ed anche se non fosse così, con quello che c'è stato non poteva permettersi di fare così.
Niko, quella cosa li affianco a te non è una donna in crisi, ma una persona che è estremamente cattiva.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Niko, non c'è nulla da ricostruire, lei sta cercando di tirare a campare inseguendo quello e tralasciando te in modo orribile, vai da un avvocato e falle paura, perchè sarà in quel momento che rinsavirà, non ora.
> Ah, lei è andata dal tizio a farsi una bella cavalcata in quel tempo, mi sembra ben evidente per le tempistiche ed anche se non fosse così, con quello che c'è stato non poteva permettersi di fare così.
> Niko, quella cosa li affianco a te non è una donna in crisi, ma una persona che è estremamente cattiva.


Perchè cattiva?
Non è forse una persona in difficoltà con sè stessa?
La ami e la fanculizzi?
Scemo non è lui che lascia lei...
Ma lei che ha lasciato lui.
Lui a sto punto può solo accusare il colpo...

Ma io non capisco...Niko...perchè non prendi su ferie e parti in vacanza da solo?

Ma io quando ho avuto problemi, prendevo su e andavo via anche due o tre giorni...senza dire se tornavo e dove andavo...

Cosa c'entra la cattiveria con l'invaghirsi di un'altra persona non lo capisco...


----------



## Amoremio (17 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè cattiva?
> Non è forse una persona in difficoltà con sè stessa?
> La ami e la fanculizzi?
> Scemo non è lui che lascia lei...
> ...


la cattiveria non è nell'invaghirsi di un'altra persona 
ma nel voler tenere il piede in 2 staffe nonostante la sofferenza del partner

ti sei invaghita?

chiarisci col partner
metti le carte in tavola
non continuare a fare le cose di nascosto come se volessi farlo fesso


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> la cattiveria non è nell'invaghirsi di un'altra persona
> ma nel voler tenere il piede in 2 staffe nonostante la sofferenza del partner
> 
> ti sei invaghita?
> ...


Embè non sono cose facili eh?
Ma non ci pensi minimamente alla sofferenza del partner in questi casi eh?
Lui è fuori, in questo momento...non esiste...anzi..sembra come dire un impedimento a dirla tutta...


----------



## Amoremio (17 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè non sono cose facili eh?
> Ma non ci pensi minimamente alla sofferenza del partner in questi casi eh?
> Lui è fuori, in questo momento...non esiste...anzi..sembra come dire un impedimento a dirla tutta...


ma per carità!

se è un impedimento perchè restarci legata?

il fatto è che lei vuole mantenere aperte entrambe le situazioni
e non vuole fare il passo di chiedere la separazione
A) perchè teme di pentirsene
B) perchè pensa che sembrerebbe più criticabile
C) perchè nemmeno tutto il nuovo amore le dà quel minimo di coraggio e di rispetto per sè stessa che le farebbe considerare anche la possibilità di rispettare un poco anche i sentimenti del marito


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma per carità!
> 
> se è un impedimento perchè restarci legata?
> 
> ...


Senti.
Una è davanti ad un bivio.
E sta ferma temporeggiando.
Sai fu epico il mio silenzio davanti all'altare quella volta...
Per sbroccare la situazione il prete disse..." Dai movete hai avuto vent'anni per pensarci!"...

Sai Amoremio se accetti una critica...io non capisco come fai ad essere così brava ad essere nella testa e nel cuore di persone che manco conosci...
Solo la moglie di Niko...sa...
Com'è la storia che lui è molto chiuso? Ecco appunto...
Ora anche la moglie di niko...è molto chiusa...

Per il resto:
Nella regione di Tolosa il beato Antonio, avendo disputato con veemenza intorno al salvifico sacramento dell'Eucaristia contro un eretico incallito, e lo aveva quasi convinto e attirato alla fede cattolica, sennonché colui, dopo molti e vari argomenti cui si sforzava di sottrarsi, aggiunse queste parole:

"Lasciamo le chiacchiere e veniamo ai fatti. Se tu, Antonio, riuscirai a provare con un miracolo che nella Comunione dei credenti c'è, per quanto velato, il vero corpo di Cristo, io, abiurata assolutamente ogni eresia, sottometterò senza indugio la mia testa alla fede cattolica".

Il servo del Signore con grande fede gli rispose: "Confido nel mio salvatore Gesù Cristo che, per la conversione tua e degli altri, otterrò dalla misericordia di lui quanto richiedi". Si alzò allora quell'eretico e, invitando con la mano a far silenzio, parlò: "lo terrò chiuso il mio giumento per tre giornate e gli farò provare i tormenti della fame. Passati i tre giorni, lo tirerò fuori alla presenza della gente, gli mostrerò la biada pronta. Tu intanto gli starai di contro con quello che affermi essere il corpo di Cristo. Se l'animale così affamato, trascurando la biada, si affretterà a adorare il suo Dio, crederò sinceramente alla fede della Chiesa". Subito il padre santo diede il suo assenso. Allora l'eretico esclamò: "Udite bene, popoli tutti!".

A che indugiare con molte parole? Arriva il giorno stabilito per la sfida. La gente accorre da ogni parte e affolla la vasta piazza. E' presente il servo di Cristo, Antonio, attorniato da una fitta folla di fedeli. Vi è l'eretico, con la caterva dei suoi complici. Paratosi per celebrare in una cappella che sorgeva vicino, il servo di Dio vi entrò con gran devozione per il rito della Messa. Terminato questo, uscì verso il popolo che stava in attesa, portando con somma riverenza il corpo del Signore. Il mulo affamato è menato fuori della stalla, e gli si mostrano cibi appetitosi.

Finalmente, imponendo il silenzio, l'uomo di Dio con molta fede comandò all'animale dicendo: "In virtù e in nome del Creatore, che io, per quanto ne sia indegno, tengo veramente tra le mani, ti dico, o animale, e ti ordino di avvicinarti prontamente con umiltà e di prestargli la dovuta venerazione, affinché i malvagi eretici apprendano chiaramente da tale gesto che ogni creatura è soggetta al suo Creatore, tenuto tra le mani della dignità sacerdotale sull'altare". Il servo di Dio nemmeno aveva finito queste parole, quand'ecco la bestia, trascurando il foraggio, chinando e abbassando la testa fino ai garretti, si accostò genuflettendo davanti al vivifico sacramento del corpo di Cristo.

Infrenabile gioia ne viene ai fedeli e cattolici, mestizia e avvilimento agli eretici e miscredenti. Dio viene lodato e benedetto, la fede cattolica esaltata e onorata; l'eretica pravità è svergognata e condannata con vituperio sempiterno. L'eretico suddetto, abiurata la Usa dottrina in presenza di tutti, prestò da allora leale obbedienza ai precetti della santa Chiesa (Benignitas 16,6-17).

Non so dirti se poi l'asina morì di fame...


----------



## Amoremio (17 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti.
> Una è davanti ad un bivio.
> E sta ferma temporeggiando.
> ......
> ...


in questo temporeggiare fa male anche a sè stessa
secondo me


io non sono nè devo essere nella testa della gente

io do la mia opinione
la mia
secondo il mio modo di essere e di interpretare quello che vien detto

l'ho precisato anche nella firma

è questo il valore aggiunto del forum
tante teste che la pensano diversamente

io non do consigli sottobanco
quello che penso 
o non penso 
è tutto in chiaro

e non mi interessa far proselitismo


per il resto del tuo post,
sono certa che non pensavi io lo leggessi
bravo, hai indovinato

i tuoi sproloqui divaganti mi annoiano non poco


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> in questo temporeggiare fa male anche a sè stessa
> secondo me
> 
> 
> ...


Te lo spiego...
La mula scelse no?
Sai che casin se si trovavano: la mula ferma che non fa niente.
Sant'Antonio fermo da una parte e l'eretico dall'altra.
Ecco io volevo solo dire che la moglie di Niko è ferma ad un bivio.
Perchè mi tratti sempre con questa acidità?
Che male ti ho fatto?
A me colpisce sempre la sicumera con cui parli di situazioni che non puoi aver vissuto, no?
Se tu dici...Niko so quel che passi ad avere un partner con la testa e il cuore altrove ci sto.
Ma se tu parli della moglie di niko...scusami ma non ci sto.
Preferisco che ne parli Matra, Sabina, Elena, Rosalbe, e compagnia bella.
Io sono fatto così:
Popperiano, Jungeriano e soprattutto seguace di Wittengstain.
Liberissima di continuare ad esprimere la tua opinione...
ma io non riesco a formulare opinioni su cose che non conosco e che non ho mai provato.


----------



## MK (17 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Lei ha chiamato lui....telefonata di 10 minuti e ritorno a casa dopo quasi 2 ore....


Niko mi dispiace, ma o accetti la situazione o chiudi. Altra possibilità non c'è.


----------



## Niko74 (17 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> .....Com'è la storia che lui è molto chiuso? Ecco appunto...
> Ora anche la moglie di niko...è molto chiusa...
> 
> .....


Un chiarimento a riguardo: io sono chiuso nel senso che non sono uno che fa molte moine e roba tipo baci perugina (cosa che tu immagino sia un campione a fare invece )
Però mia moglie è apparentemente aperta perché cordiale, disponibile, solare, parla con tutti....ma MAI di cose sue...li lei è MOLTO più chiusa di me e da SEMPRE

Come credo di avere già detto più volte in 18 anni ho SEMPRE dovuto essere io a rompere il ghiaccio..anche nelle litigate , sia che avessi ragione che torto dovevo essere io a interrompere la tregua. Lei ha sempre tirato su il muro come adesso.

Quindi non è una novità assoluta l'attegiamento e io nei primi 30-40 giorni ho anche provato a tenderle la mano (pensandoci adesso strisciavo letteralmente :unhappy: )

Insomma io sono di poche parole ma quando è ora di parlare di cose serie PARLO, lei parla per ore di cose "semplici" ma se vai a toccare tasti personali si blocca.

Certo visto che questa non è una banale litigata mi aspetterei un minimo di collaborazione.

Giusto per chiarire


----------



## Niko74 (17 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè cattiva?
> Non è forse una persona in difficoltà con sè stessa?
> La ami e la fanculizzi?
> Scemo non è lui che lascia lei...
> ...


E allora che ci sta a fare qui? Io se lascio una persona me ne vado eh

Io sono diverso da te e se dovessi andarmene non sarebbe per 2-3 giorni. Comunque visto che tra 2 settimane dovevamo andare in vacanza ho deciso che io non ci andrò...visto che è tutto prenotato che vada lei a svagarsi a mie spese...

Per la frase finale: invaghirsi di un altro non è certo una cattiveria...la cattiveria è perseverare anche dopo che ti hanno beccata e sai il male che hai fatto al tuo cornuto partner.


----------



## Niko74 (17 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè non sono cose facili eh?
> Ma non ci pensi minimamente alla sofferenza del partner in questi casi eh?
> *Lui è fuori, in questo momento...non esiste...anzi..sembra come dire un impedimento a dirla tutta...*


Si si...stasera mica ero un impedimento quando mi ha chiesto dei soldi che sto mese aveva più spese del solito....esistevo eccome....


----------



## Daniele (17 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Si si...stasera mica ero un impedimento quando mi ha chiesto dei soldi che sto mese aveva più spese del solito....esistevo eccome....


E tu glieli hai dati? Io le avrei detto di telefonare al suo amoruccio peer farseli prestare, in fondo l'avrebbe ripagato con il sesso.
Niko, colpisci duro, falle capire che il tuo pensiero su di lei sta scmando al minimo e che non stimi un cazzo la madre di tuo figlio, falle sapere che lei è forse stata un errore della tua vita, al di fuori di tuo figlio che è invece il meglio della tua vita, ma devi slegare le cose, lei adesso è una donna fedifraga e il figlioletto non centra un cazzo con quello che ti fa.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Un chiarimento a riguardo: io sono chiuso nel senso che non sono uno che fa molte moine e roba tipo baci perugina (cosa che tu immagino sia un campione a fare invece )
> Però mia moglie è apparentemente aperta perché cordiale, disponibile, solare, parla con tutti....ma MAI di cose sue...li lei è MOLTO più chiusa di me e da SEMPRE
> 
> Come credo di avere già detto più volte in 18 anni ho SEMPRE dovuto essere io a rompere il ghiaccio..anche nelle litigate , sia che avessi ragione che torto dovevo essere io a interrompere la tregua. Lei ha sempre tirato su il muro come adesso.
> ...


Capisco la tua ironia.
Ho solo una cosa da precisare: io voglio molto bene alle donne e loro mi piacciono molto. Direi che io cerco di capire cosa loro fa piacere e tento di darglielo. Ok? ( non fraintendere)...credimi non è questione di baci perugina...ma alcune volte è mettersi lì ed ascoltare cosa hanno da dire...senza che si sentano stupide.
Su quei muri, la mia è una testuggine.
Tira dentro il corpicino e non cavi un ragno dal buco.
Pensa io ho visto la sua parte molle solo in questi casi:
A) Quando perse il primo figlio ed ebbe il raschiamento
B) Quando fu ora di terminare la maternità e lasciare la cucciola per tornare in fabbrica.
C) Quando telefonarono per dirle al cellulare che ha una neoplasia maligna.

Per il resto?
" Non ho mai permesso a nessuno di invadere il mio, e tu, sei l'ultima persona a cui lo potrei permettere, perchè non oso pensare cosa combineresti!".

Ohi, lei è fatta così e le sta ben così.
Più la stressi, meno parla.

Un muto ha fatto morir mato un sordo.

Ti sta dicendo in tutte le lingue, che la faccenda adulterio, sono solo cazzi suoi.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> E allora che ci sta a fare qui? Io se lascio una persona me ne vado eh
> 
> Io sono diverso da te e se dovessi andarmene non sarebbe per 2-3 giorni. Comunque visto che tra 2 settimane dovevamo andare in vacanza ho deciso che io non ci andrò...visto che è tutto prenotato che vada lei a svagarsi a mie spese...
> 
> Per la frase finale: invaghirsi di un altro non è certo una cattiveria...la cattiveria è perseverare anche dopo che ti hanno beccata e sai il male che hai fatto al tuo cornuto partner.


Ho capito lei dovrebbe aver le palle per dirti.
Ok, mi hai beccato. Male per te. Ho intenzione di frequentare ancora sta persona come mi pare e piace e quando posso, tu ti adeguerai, altrimenti aria.
Io al tuo posto avrei lasciato a casa lei no?
E chiuso i viveri.
Vuoi la vacanzina? Te la paghi lui no?
Che senso ha che vada lei?
Mah...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Si si...stasera mica ero un impedimento quando mi ha chiesto dei soldi che sto mese aveva più spese del solito....esistevo eccome....


Ma tu dille...
Quando posso te li do.
Ma come ti ha chiesto soldi?
Io e mia moglie finchè avevamo un conto assieme...andava in banca a prenderseli eh?
Ma in che mondo viviamo?
Una moglie chiede denaro al marito?
Non avete un conto assieme?
Casomai lei mi chiede...cosa dici...sto mese si può o non si può?
Ma solo perchè io tengo l'amministrazione eh?
Se fosse per lei non si pagherebbe neanche il bollo auto.
Pensa sto perfino insegnando ad amministrarsi.
E non è facile per chi ha sempre preferito delegare sto ingrato compito.
Ma che roba...


----------



## elena (18 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Capisco la tua ironia.
> Ho solo una cosa da precisare: io voglio molto bene alle donne e loro mi piacciono molto. Direi che io cerco di capire cosa loro fa piacere e tento di darglielo. Ok? ( non fraintendere)...credimi non è questione di baci perugina...ma alcune volte è mettersi lì ed ascoltare cosa hanno da dire...senza che si sentano stupide.
> Su quei muri, la mia è una testuggine.
> Tira dentro il corpicino e non cavi un ragno dal buco.
> ...


Forse sta cercando di comunicargli anche qualcos'altro.
Forse vuol essere lasciata andare e vuole che lo faccia lui.
Per sentirsi assolta.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Forse sta cercando di comunicargli anche qualcos'altro.
> Forse vuol essere lasciata andare e vuole che lo faccia lui.
> Per sentirsi assolta.


Ok...la solita cagata allora...
Provoco all'infinito...tiro i peli e la barba...finchè lui sbrocca e mi manda a cagare...per poi poter dire...ah è stato lui a lasciarmi.
Allora siamo su quel puntiglio stupido femminile...che mi fa cascare una donna sotto le bale, quello in cui una donna mi appare na stupida cretina puntigliosa.


----------



## Niko74 (18 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ho capito lei dovrebbe aver le palle per dirti.
> Ok, mi hai beccato. Male per te.* Ho intenzione di frequentare ancora sta persona come mi pare e piace e quando posso, tu ti adeguerai, altrimenti aria.*
> Io al tuo posto avrei lasciato a casa lei no?
> E chiuso i viveri.
> ...


Non sarà cosi.
Se lei vuole continuare in questa storia io non mi adeguerò di certo. In questi 3 mesi non si erano più rivisti. Se continuerà a farmi fesso ancora me ne andrò io....e non per 2 o 3 giorni.

Io ho una pazienza enorme, ma quando prendo una decisione stai sicuro che la ho ben ponderata e difficilmente torno sui miei passi.

Che vada lei in vacanza ha un senso.....almeno me ne sto 15 giorni da solo in santa pace...magari sto pure meglio


----------



## Niko74 (18 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Capisco la tua ironia.
> Ho solo una cosa da precisare: io voglio molto bene alle donne e loro mi piacciono molto. *Direi che io cerco di capire cosa loro fa piacere e tento di darglielo. Ok? ( non fraintendere)...credimi non è questione di baci perugina...ma alcune volte è mettersi lì ed ascoltare cosa hanno da dire...*senza che si sentano stupide.
> Su quei muri, la mia è una testuggine.
> Tira dentro il corpicino e non cavi un ragno dal buco.
> ...


Tu gli dai quello che vogliono per un tuo tornaconto non dico che fai male eh...solo che lo fai per te non per loro.
Io a mia moglie non ho MAI imposto nulla, ha sempre avuto massima libertà e fiducia da parte mia.

Per ascoltare quello che ha da dire io sono un campione nel farlo (parlo poco ma ascolto molto )...peccato che lei non voglia farlo con me...per poi lamentarsi che non la considero.... 

Per il fatto che l'adulterio siano solo cazzi suoi...spiacente ma non è assolutamente cosi....fosse stata meno tonta e non si fosse fatta scoprire era un altro discorso, ma adesso NON SONO solo cazzi SUOI.

Saranno cazzi suoi quando io me ne sarò andato.


----------



## Niko74 (18 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...la solita cagata allora...
> *Provoco all'infinito...tiro i peli e la barba...finchè lui sbrocca e mi manda a cagare...per poi poter dire...ah è stato lui a lasciarmi*.
> Allora siamo su quel puntiglio stupido femminile...che mi fa cascare una donna sotto le bale, quello in cui una donna mi appare na stupida cretina puntigliosa.


Eeehh...ma io non sbrocco facilmente. Ti dirò che ultimamente manco mi incazzo più di tanto....nemmeno dopo aver scoperto che lunedi le corna si sono allungate.
O meglio mi sono incazzato si, ma dentro di me....lei non sa manco che io so


----------



## MK (18 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Eeehh...ma io non sbrocco facilmente. Ti dirò che ultimamente manco mi incazzo più di tanto....nemmeno dopo aver scoperto che lunedi le corna si sono allungate.
> O meglio mi sono incazzato si, ma dentro di me....lei non sa manco che io so


Niko ma tu la ami tua moglie? Comincio ad avere dei dubbi.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Non sarà cosi.
> Se lei vuole continuare in questa storia io non mi adeguerò di certo. In questi 3 mesi non si erano più rivisti. Se continuerà a farmi fesso ancora me ne andrò io....e non per 2 o 3 giorni.
> 
> Io ho una pazienza enorme, ma quando prendo una decisione stai sicuro che la ho ben ponderata e difficilmente torno sui miei passi.
> ...


Certo che starai subito meglio.
Sulle decisioni io son così.
Prendo una decisione e fidati non c'è forza al mondo capace di smuovermi.
Poi succede che mi accorgo di aver sbagliato.
Torno indietro e metto a posto.
Ma non sto mai fermo in un limbo.
Ma non ti ha fatto fesso eh?
Si è solo vista costretta a fare le cose di nascosto da te.
Ripeto ci vogliono palle per dire: NO, io continuerò ancora a vedermi con sta persona.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Tu gli dai quello che vogliono per un tuo tornaconto non dico che fai male eh...solo che lo fai per te non per loro.
> Io a mia moglie non ho MAI imposto nulla, ha sempre avuto massima libertà e fiducia da parte mia.
> 
> Per ascoltare quello che ha da dire io sono un campione nel farlo (parlo poco ma ascolto molto )...peccato che lei non voglia farlo con me...per poi lamentarsi che non la considero....
> ...


Hai ragione...e come mi incazzo se non ho il tornaconto desiderato eh?
Però sai com'è no? Nei buoni affari? Contenta te e contento io.
Forse...ehm...voleva farsi scoprire...
Su ste cose le donne ( che conosco io) sono molto, ma molto furbe.


----------



## Niko74 (18 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Niko ma tu la ami tua moglie? Comincio ad avere dei dubbi.


Mah.....dopo quasi 4 mesi che vengo preso per i fondelli e mia moglie non da segni di voler ricostruire un bel nulla....sto perdendo le speranze.....


----------



## MK (18 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mah.....dopo quasi 4 mesi che vengo preso per i fondelli e mia moglie non da segni di voler ricostruire un bel nulla....sto perdendo le speranze.....


Fai qualcosa. Comincia ad uscire tutte le sere (o almeno il we) e non dirle dove vai.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Fai qualcosa. Comincia ad uscire tutte le sere (o almeno il we) e non dirle dove vai.


No deve dirle...senti ora esco a donnine con Lothar e il Conte...e vedrai che lei a sentir evocare queste due anime nere...trasalirà...

MK...ma io non ho mai chiesto a mia moglie dove va...quando esce...
Sbaglio?
Che me frega a me dove va?
Basta che torni eh?
E che non si faccia male in giro...


----------



## MK (18 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No deve dirle...senti ora esco a donnine con Lothar e il Conte...e vedrai che lei a sentir evocare queste due anime nere...trasalirà...
> 
> MK...ma io non ho mai chiesto a mia moglie dove va...quando esce...
> Sbaglio?
> ...


Ma la moglie di Niko non è tua moglie e Niko non sei tu.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ma la moglie di Niko non è tua moglie e Niko non sei tu.


Lo so...
Sai tante volte manco me ne accorgo che esce...
La chiamo e non c'è...oh cazzo è uscita...
Ma chissà quante volte mi avrà detto esco...e io manco ho sentito.


----------



## MK (18 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lo so...
> Sai tante volte manco me ne accorgo che esce...
> La chiamo e non c'è...oh cazzo è uscita...
> Ma chissà quante volte mi avrà detto esco...e io manco ho sentito.


Io così non vivrei nemmeno con il mio coinquilino, ma contenti voi...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Io così non vivrei nemmeno con il mio coinquilino, ma contenti voi...



Sei troppo possessiva?

Dopo mi tocca riferire dove vado io no?:carneval:


----------



## MK (18 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sei troppo possessiva?
> 
> Dopo mi tocca riferire dove vado io no?:carneval:


Sì possessiva gelosa egocentrica  e passionale


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Sì possessiva gelosa egocentrica  e passionale


Sei troppo per me...
A me bastano gli amori a fettine...
Na fettina de sopressa...
Una de formaggio
Na sottiletta
Ecc..ecc..ecc...


----------



## Niko74 (19 Giugno 2011)

Boh...io non la capisco mia moglie....

Sembra più gentile, disponibile, ieri notte abbiamo parlato del più e del meno per molto tempo, mi stava a 2 mm a letto come per far capire che ci sarebbe potuta stare.....però lunedi si è vista con il tipo (lei non sa che io so).

Perché diamine si comporta cosi? Cioè non si sono visti per 2 mesi e lei era una mummia....lo vede (cornificandomi) e poi è tutta buonina e gentile


----------



## erab (19 Giugno 2011)

potrebbe essere che si sia fatta furba e che cerchi di tenerti buono 
ma potrebbe anche essere che l' incontro con lui sia stato per chiudere
definitivamente il capitolo.

hai notato altri cambiamenti? ti sembra più tranquilla, sorridente, vivace?


----------



## Sabina (19 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Boh...io non la capisco mia moglie....
> 
> Sembra più gentile, disponibile, ieri notte abbiamo parlato del più e del meno per molto tempo, mi stava a 2 mm a letto come per far capire che ci sarebbe potuta stare.....però lunedi si è vista con il tipo (lei non sa che io so).
> 
> Perché diamine si comporta cosi? Cioè non si sono visti per 2 mesi e lei era una mummia....lo vede (cornificandomi) e poi è tutta buonina e gentile


Ma tu come fai a sapere? La controlli? E lei non se ne accorge?

Concordo con Erab:
1) potrebbe aver superato la cosa e averne parlato con lui per chiudere.
2) potrebbe aver ottenuto quello che desiderava. Forse possono aver deciso di frequentarsi senza impegno, senza dover lasciare la famiglia.


----------



## Eliade (19 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Boh...io non la capisco mia moglie....
> 
> Sembra più gentile, disponibile, ieri notte abbiamo parlato del più e del meno per molto tempo, mi stava a 2 mm a letto come per far capire che ci sarebbe potuta stare.....però lunedi si è vista con il tipo (lei non sa che io so).
> 
> Perché diamine si comporta cosi? Cioè non si sono visti per 2 mesi e lei era una mummia....lo vede (cornificandomi) e poi è tutta buonina e gentile


Forse inconsciamente sono sensi di colpa. E' più gentile perché sa di avere la coscienza sporca.



			
				sabina ha detto:
			
		

> 1) potrebbe aver superato la cosa e averne parlato con lui per chiudere.
> 2) potrebbe aver ottenuto quello che desiderava. Forse possono aver deciso di frequentarsi senza impegno, senza dover lasciare la famiglia.


Non sono propensa a credere che abbiano chiuso, dopo tutte quello che avete passato, penso avrebbe dato dei segnali più forti.
La seconda mi sembra anche abbastanza credibile.


----------



## Niko74 (19 Giugno 2011)

erab ha detto:


> *potrebbe essere che si sia fatta furba* e che cerchi di tenerti buono
> ma potrebbe anche essere che l' incontro con lui sia stato per chiudere
> definitivamente il capitolo.
> 
> hai notato altri cambiamenti? ti sembra più tranquilla, sorridente, vivace?


Ma non abbastanza direi 
Generalmente si ho visto quei cambiamenti (tranquilla, vivace, sorridente)..non so cosa pensare


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Boh...io non la capisco mia moglie....
> 
> Sembra più gentile, disponibile, ieri notte abbiamo parlato del più e del meno per molto tempo, mi stava a 2 mm a letto come per far capire che ci sarebbe potuta stare.....però lunedi si è vista con il tipo (lei non sa che io so).
> 
> Perché diamine si comporta cosi? Cioè non si sono visti per 2 mesi e lei era una mummia....lo vede (cornificandomi) e poi è tutta buonina e gentile


 


Peccato che non vuoi parlare con le traditrici, ti potrei spiegare molte cose....


----------



## Sabina (19 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ma non abbastanza direi
> Generalmente si ho visto quei cambiamenti (tranquilla, vivace, sorridente)..non so cosa pensare


Io sono così dopo aver incontrato il mio amante


----------



## Niko74 (19 Giugno 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ma tu come fai a sapere? La controlli? E lei non se ne accorge?
> 
> Concordo con Erab:
> 1) potrebbe aver superato la cosa e averne parlato con lui per chiudere.
> 2) potrebbe aver ottenuto quello che desiderava. *Forse possono aver deciso di frequentarsi senza impegno, senza dover lasciare la famiglia*.


Io la controllo tramite cellulare....lei sospetta e difatti cancella tutto....ma non basta 

Per il punto 2 non capisco cosa intendi: lui è libero e non ha famiglie da lasciare...a lui andava benissimo che lei stesse con me continuando a frequentarsi....quindi non cambierebbe nulla rispetto a prima.

Il "senza dover lasciare la famiglia" mica dipende da lui eh...ma dal fatto che io ho scoperto tutto e quindi se lei pensasse di potersi prendere questa libertà anche adesso che so.....sarebbe proprio meschina


----------



## Sabina (19 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Peccato che non vuoi parlare con le traditrici, ti potrei spiegare molte cose....


----------



## Niko74 (19 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Peccato che non vuoi parlare con le traditrici, ti potrei spiegare molte cose....


Spiega spiega 
Comunque...già immagino che stia imparando a gestire la cosa e quindi i sensi di colpa stiano svanendo...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Giugno 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


>


:fischio::dance:


----------



## Niko74 (19 Giugno 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Io sono così dopo aver incontrato il mio amante


Si ma tu non torni a casa da un marito che sa di essere cornuto eh 
Un minimo di rimorso per come mi prende per i fondelli penso sarebbe normale


----------



## Sabina (19 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Io la controllo tramite cellulare....lei sospetta e difatti cancella tutto....ma non basta
> 
> Per il punto 2 non capisco cosa intendi: lui è libero e non ha famiglie da lasciare...a lui andava benissimo che lei stesse con me continuando a frequentarsi....quindi non cambierebbe nulla rispetto a prima.
> 
> Il "senza dover lasciare la famiglia" mica dipende da lui eh...ma dal fatto che io ho scoperto tutto e quindi se lei pensasse di potersi prendere questa libertà anche adesso che so.....sarebbe proprio meschina


Ha il cellulare sotto controllo??

Intendevo che forse lui si era momentaneamente defilato perché temeva di diventare responsabile della vostra separazione, soprattutto dopo i messaggi he gli hai inviato tu ("prendi tutto il pacco").
Forse lei ha chiarito con lui questo fatto e magari gli l'ha rassicurato in questo senso facendogli capire che vuole vivere la storia per quello che sara', senza che lui si senta responsabile. Ma la mia e' solo un'ipotesi che potrebbe essere anche quella vera, visto che so quello che prova tua moglie e so che potrebbe arrivare a tanto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Spiega spiega
> Comunque...già immagino che stia imparando a gestire la cosa e quindi i sensi di colpa stiano svanendo...


Ti stupiresti se ti dicessi che quasi tutte le volte che io incontro qualche amico, dopo, quando torno a casa, faccio sesso anche con mio marito?


----------



## Sabina (19 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Spiega spiega
> Comunque...già immagino che stia imparando a gestire la cosa e quindi i sensi di colpa stiano svanendo...


Sei sicuro che abbia avuto sensi di colpa?


----------



## Sabina (19 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Si ma tu non torni a casa da un marito che sa di essere cornuto eh
> Un minimo di rimorso per come mi prende per i fondelli penso sarebbe normale


Il mio amante e' stato scoperto dalla moglie lo scorso anno.... ci vediamo ancora.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Si ma tu non torni a casa da un marito che sa di essere cornuto eh
> Un minimo di rimorso per come mi prende per i fondelli penso sarebbe normale


 
Allora smetti di saperlo.

Abbandona i controlli del cellulare, che serviranno solo ad accorciarti la vita.

Comincia a vivere per qualcos'altro che non sia controllare tua moglie


----------



## Niko74 (19 Giugno 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> *Ha il cellulare sotto controllo??*
> 
> Intendevo che forse lui si era momentaneamente defilato perché temeva di diventare responsabile della vostra separazione, soprattutto dopo i messaggi he gli hai inviato tu ("prendi tutto il pacco").
> *Forse lei ha chiarito con lui questo fatto e magari gli l'ha rassicurato in questo senso facendogli capire che vuole vivere la storia per quello che sara', senza che lui si senta responsabile*. Ma la mia e' solo un'ipotesi che potrebbe essere anche quella vera, visto che so quello che prova tua moglie e so che potrebbe arrivare a tanto.


Non c'è bisogno di metterlo sotto controllo 

Eeeeh ma se cosi fosse "tutto il pacco" io non lo vorrò più e o lui se lo prende o se ne va in mezzo alla strada....

In ogni caso il rispetto per me se cosi fosse direi che non esiste proprio più....
Cioè un conto è non essere scoperti...ma continuare con questi presupposti pure dopo....boh.....


----------



## Niko74 (19 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Allora smetti di saperlo.
> 
> Abbandona i controlli del cellulare, che serviranno solo ad accorciarti la vita.
> 
> Comincia a vivere per qualcos'altro che non sia controllare tua moglie


NO 
che poi lo so già ormai eh...nonè che posso resettrami.
Voglio vedere fin dove potete arrivare voi "infedeli" :rotfl:

Dici che dovrei approfitarmene della sua rinnovata diponibilità? :carneval:


----------



## Niko74 (19 Giugno 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Sei sicuro che abbia avuto sensi di colpa?


Si, li ha avuti....dopo che l'ho scoperta però


----------



## Sole (19 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Sembra più gentile, disponibile, ieri notte abbiamo parlato del più e del meno per molto tempo, mi stava a 2 mm a letto come per far capire che ci sarebbe potuta stare.....però lunedi si è vista con il tipo (lei non sa che io so).
> 
> *Perché diamine si comporta cosi?* Cioè non si sono visti per 2 mesi e lei era una mummia....lo vede (cornificandomi) e poi è tutta buonina e gentile


Forse perchè il fatto di vedersi con l'amante la rende contenta. Può essere triste per te, ma è una possibilità che dovresti prendere in considerazione.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> NO
> che poi lo so già ormai eh...nonè che posso resettrami.
> Voglio vedere fin dove potete arrivare voi "infedeli" :rotfl:
> 
> Dici che dovrei approfitarmene della sua rinnovata diponibilità? :carneval:


 
Lo so che lo sai già.

Ma io non trovo sensato rovinarsi la vita per una cosa ( per quanto nefanda, orribile, ecc....) che ha fatto qualcun altro.

passato il momento destabilizzante in cui senti messa in discussione la tua validità di uomo e di marito, che senso ha continuare a torturarsi?

è solo morbosità

o la cacci senza riserve, ma non tra x tempo, SUBITO
oppure cerchi altre ragioni di vita

ce ne sono a bizzeffe
all'inizio può essere dura
ma questa è l'unica cosa che potrebbe renderti di nuovo interessante a i suoi occhi ( e a quel punto deciderai tu se tornare o no) e almeno non staresti là a farti vedere come un coglione tenuto per le palle.

credimi, ci fai una pessima figura


----------



## Sole (19 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Allora smetti di saperlo.
> 
> Abbandona i controlli del cellulare, che serviranno solo ad accorciarti la vita.
> 
> Comincia a vivere per qualcos'altro che non sia controllare tua moglie


Sono d'accordo.

E poi il controllo non serve a niente. Crea solo un clima di sfiducia totale, allarga a macchia d'olio lo spazio del 'non detto' e non aiuta affatto chi controlla.


----------



## Sabina (19 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Si, li ha avuti....dopo che l'ho scoperta però


Perché ti ha visto star male. Ma vanno via in fretta quando c'e' un altro forte interesse.


----------



## Eliade (19 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> 
> E poi il controllo non serve a niente.* Crea solo un clima di sfiducia totale*, allarga a macchia d'olio lo spazio del 'non detto' e non aiuta affatto chi controlla.


L'alternativa era credere che il suo cambiamento fosse dovuto ad un risvolto positivo della loro storia...invece era solo l'ennesima presa in giro.
il controllo, in questo caso, è servito a conoscere la realtà dei fatti.

Però io quoto, per me dovresti smetterla di controllare e andare per la tua strada. Prendere delle decisioni definitive per te. Non è vita questa...


----------



## Sabina (19 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Lo so che lo sai già.
> 
> Ma io non trovo sensato rovinarsi la vita per una cosa ( per quanto nefanda, orribile, ecc....) che ha fatto qualcun altro.
> 
> ...


Quotissimo :up:  :up:

Hai solo queste due chance....


----------



## Niko74 (19 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> 
> E poi il controllo non serve a niente. Crea solo un clima di sfiducia totale, allarga a macchia d'olio lo spazio del 'non detto' e non aiuta affatto chi controlla.


Mah....tutte quelle cose negative che dici però sarebbero la realtà eh 

Per il fatto che non mi aiuti...ti dirò...di certo non mi fa stare bene...però mi aiuta molto a capire con chi ho a che fare


----------



## Niko74 (19 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Lo so che lo sai già.
> 
> Ma io non trovo sensato rovinarsi la vita per una cosa ( per quanto nefanda, orribile, ecc....) che ha fatto qualcun altro.
> 
> ...


La caccio tra X tempo invece...posso 

Io starò facendo una pessima figura ai suoi occhi...e lei idem....


----------



## Sole (19 Giugno 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> L'alternativa era credere che il suo cambiamento fosse dovuto ad un risvolto positivo della loro storia...invece era solo l'ennesima presa in giro.
> il controllo, in questo caso, è servito a conoscere la realtà dei fatti.


Però ammettiamo che è la sconfitta della comunicazione tra Niko e sua moglie. Che sta passando il tempo e non ci sono passi risolutivi nè da una parte, nè dall'altra. Che conoscere la realtà dei fatti, ad oggi, non serve a nulla perchè Niko non prende decisioni di nessun tipo. Che si tratta di controllo fine a se stesso, sterile e doloroso.


----------



## elena (19 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Però ammettiamo che è la sconfitta della comunicazione tra Niko e sua moglie. Che sta passando il tempo e non ci sono passi risolutivi nè da una parte, nè dall'altra. Che conoscere la realtà dei fatti, ad oggi, non serve a nulla perchè Niko non prende decisioni di nessun tipo. Che si tratta di controllo fine a se stesso, sterile e doloroso.


quoto
andando avanti così la situazione si incancrenisce e basta


----------



## Eliade (19 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Però ammettiamo che è la sconfitta della comunicazione tra Niko e sua moglie. Che sta passando il tempo e non ci sono passi risolutivi nè da una parte, nè dall'altra. Che conoscere la realtà dei fatti, ad oggi, non serve a nulla perchè Niko non prende decisioni di nessun tipo. Che si tratta di controllo fine a se stesso, sterile e doloroso.


Beh, Niko ha provato moltissime volte a dialogare (tranquillamente, litigi), è stato sempre freddato con "ci devo pensare", "non lo so", ecc.
Diciamo pure che non c'è mai stato un vero dialogo.

Non credo che sia un controllo un controllo fine a se stesso. Non essendo la moglie sincera ne per nulla predisposta ad un confronto o ad affrontare la situazione mi sembra ovvio che Niko debba riuscire a capire cosa sta succedendo, per altre vie.
La realtà gli serve oltre per non essere ulteriormente preso in giro (pensa se non avesse controllato, mille film che magari la moglie stesse "ritornando" in se"..e invece?) ma anche per capire chi ha al fianco...


----------



## Niko74 (19 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> *Però ammettiamo che è la sconfitta della comunicazione tra Niko e sua moglie*. Che sta passando il tempo e non ci sono passi risolutivi nè da una parte, nè dall'altra. Che conoscere la realtà dei fatti, ad oggi, non serve a nulla perchè Niko non prende decisioni di nessun tipo. Che si tratta di controllo fine a se stesso, sterile e doloroso.


E' la sconfitta della comunicazione perché lei non da segni di vita a riguardo...io ci sto provando in tutti i modi e il risultato è sempre quello....
Le decisioni io le prendo ma siccome qui si tratta di separarsi io ci vado con i piedi di piombo e conoscere la realtà dei fatti è molto utile al fine di decidere.


----------



## Niko74 (19 Giugno 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Beh, Niko ha provato moltissime volte a dialogare (tranquillamente, litigi), è stato sempre freddato con "ci devo pensare", "non lo so", ecc.
> Diciamo pure che non c'è mai stato un vero dialogo.
> 
> Non credo che sia un controllo un controllo fine a se stesso. Non essendo la moglie sincera ne per nulla predisposta ad un confronto o ad affrontare la situazione mi sembra ovvio che Niko debba riuscire a capire cosa sta succedendo, per altre vie.
> La realtà gli serve oltre per non essere ulteriormente preso in giro (pensa se non avesse controllato, mille film che magari la moglie stesse "ritornando" in se"..e invece?) ma anche per capire chi ha al fianco...


Non avevo letto la tua risposta...avevi detto già tutto tu :up:


----------



## Sole (19 Giugno 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non essendo la moglie sincera ne per nulla predisposta ad un confronto o ad affrontare la situazione mi sembra ovvio che Niko debba riuscire a capire cosa sta succedendo, per altre vie.


Io questo lo capisco umanamente, ma non lo condivido.

Perchè so cosa vuol dire controllare e so che non porta a niente.
Il mio matrimonio è rinato nel momento in cui io ho deciso che non me ne fregava nulla di sapere se mio marito continuava a mentirmi oppure no. Che io dovevo prendere una decisione indipendentemente dal fatto che lui mi mentisse o meno. Perchè il nostro rapporto era arrivato al limite e non era il numero delle menzogne di mio marito che mi avrebbe aiutato a prendere una decisione: la decisione andava presa a prescindere.

Ma questa è la mia esperienza, so che Niko ha la sua vicenda ed è giusto che agisca come meglio crede.


----------



## Niko74 (19 Giugno 2011)

Comunque sia Chiara che Sabina mi siete state utili anche stavolta :up:

Effettivamente io da "coglione tenuto per le palle" avevo visto la sua diversità di questi giorni in modo errato...parlare con voi traditrici mi apre gli occhi 

Se volete vi insegno a eludere i controlli del cell? Soprattuto per Sabina che chiede spesso come faccio  (a Chiara sono convinto che non gliene fregherebbe una benemerita mazza di saperlo :carneval


----------



## Niko74 (19 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io questo lo capisco umanamente, ma non lo condivido.
> 
> Perchè so cosa vuol dire controllare e so che non porta a niente.
> *Il mio matrimonio è rinato nel momento in cui io ho deciso che non me ne fregava nulla di sapere se mio marito continuava a mentirmi oppure no*. Che io dovevo prendere una decisione indipendentemente dal fatto che lui mi mentisse o meno. Perchè il nostro rapporto era arrivato al limite e non era il numero delle menzogne di mio marito che mi avrebbe aiutato a prendere una decisione: la decisione andava presa a prescindere.
> ...


Per curiosità: quanto tempo ci hai messo prima di maturare quella decisione?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Comunque sia Chiara che Sabina mi siete state utili anche stavolta :up:
> 
> Effettivamente io da "coglione tenuto per le palle" avevo visto la sua diversità di questi giorni in modo errato...parlare con voi traditrici mi apre gli occhi
> 
> Se volete vi insegno a eludere i controlli del cell? Soprattuto per Sabina che chiede spesso come faccio  (a Chiara sono convinto che non gliene fregherebbe una benemerita mazza di saperlo :carneval


 
Tesoro, tu sottovaluti l'_appeal_ che hai su di me


----------



## Niko74 (19 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Tesoro, tu sottovaluti l'_appeal_ che hai su di me


----------



## Niko74 (19 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ti stupiresti se ti dicessi che quasi tutte le volte che io incontro qualche amico, dopo, quando torno a casa, faccio sesso anche con mio marito?


Ooopsss questo mi era sfuggito......la risposta è: NON mi stupirei nel tuo caso 

Mia moglie invece ancora non riesce :rotfl:


----------



## Niko74 (19 Giugno 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Il mio amante e' stato scoperto dalla moglie lo scorso anno.... ci vediamo ancora.


Pure questo mi era scappato.

Quindi la moglie cosa ha deciso? Di non separsi e consentirgli comunque di tradirla? 
Oppure la sta prendendo per i fondelli nuovamente?
Io opto per la seconda:rotfl:


----------



## Sole (19 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Per curiosità: quanto tempo ci hai messo prima di maturare quella decisione?


Da quando ho scoperto tutto 2 mesi e mezzo circa.

Due mesi e mezzo d'inferno.


----------



## Niko74 (19 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Da quando ho scoperto tutto 2 mesi e mezzo circa.
> 
> Due mesi e mezzo d'inferno.


Beh....per me sono passati 3 mesi eh.....mica 5 anni  Siamo li come tempi....


----------



## Sabina (19 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Comunque sia Chiara che Sabina mi siete state utili anche stavolta :up:
> 
> Effettivamente io da "coglione tenuto per le palle" avevo visto la sua diversità di questi giorni in modo errato...parlare con voi traditrici mi apre gli occhi
> 
> Se volete vi insegno a eludere i controlli del cell? Soprattuto per Sabina che chiede spesso come faccio  (a Chiara sono convinto che non gliene fregherebbe una benemerita mazza di saperlo :carneval


Felice di esserti stata di aiuto.

Sapere del cellulare mi interessa molto, ma non per motivi pratici (mio marito mi ha anche detto una volta che non mi controllerà il telefono) quanto perché sono molto ma molto curiosa. Ma come fai? Scrivimi anche in privato se vuoi


----------



## Sabina (19 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Pure questo mi era scappato.
> 
> Quindi la moglie cosa ha deciso? Di non separsi e consentirgli comunque di tradirla?
> Oppure la sta prendendo per i fondelli nuovamente?
> Io opto per la seconda:rotfl:


Hai indovinato....


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Giugno 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Felice di esserti stata di aiuto.
> 
> Sapere del cellulare mi interessa molto, ma non per motivi pratici (mio marito mi ha anche detto una volta che non mi controllerà il telefono) quanto perché sono molto ma molto curiosa. Ma come fai? Scrivimi anche in privato se vuoi



Sono curiosa anche io... può Sabina condividere l'informazione con me?


----------



## Sabina (20 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sono curiosa anche io... può Sabina condividere l'informazione con me?


Certamente quando avrò notizie da Niko


----------



## Simy (20 Giugno 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Certamente quando avrò notizie da Niko


 lo voglio sapere pure io..... sono curiosa! :mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (20 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Boh...io non la capisco mia moglie....
> 
> Sembra più gentile, disponibile, ieri notte abbiamo parlato del più e del meno per molto tempo, mi stava a 2 mm a letto come per far capire che ci sarebbe potuta stare.....però lunedi si è vista con il tipo (lei non sa che io so).
> 
> Perché diamine si comporta cosi? Cioè non si sono visti per 2 mesi e lei era una mummia....*lo vede (cornificandomi)* e poi è tutta buonina e gentile


niko ma tu non puoi dire con certezza se si son visti e perchè

magari lo ha chiamato per comunicargli una sua decisione e poi è rimasta in macchina a rimuginarci sopra
o forse l'ha chiamato e si son visti per lo stesso motivo


----------



## Amoremio (20 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Comunque sia Chiara che Sabina mi siete state utili anche stavolta :up:
> 
> *Effettivamente io da "coglione tenuto per le palle" avevo visto la sua diversità di questi giorni in modo errato...parlare con voi traditrici mi apre gli occhi*
> 
> Se volete vi insegno a eludere i controlli del cell? Soprattuto per Sabina che chiede spesso come faccio  (a Chiara sono convinto che non gliene fregherebbe una benemerita mazza di saperlo :carneval


io rimango convinta che ci sia una diversa possibilità


----------



## Amoremio (20 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> lo voglio sapere pure io..... sono curiosa! :mrgreen:


 
in verità pure io

ma sono consapevole che della spiegazione non capirei un'h


----------



## Simy (20 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> in verità pure io
> 
> *ma sono consapevole che della spiegazione non capirei un'h*


 nemmeno io... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma poi magari troviamo qualcuno che ce lo spiega! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sabina (20 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> nemmeno io... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma poi magari troviamo qualcuno che ce lo spiega! :mrgreen:


Allora attendiamo


----------



## Diletta (20 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io questo lo capisco umanamente, ma non lo condivido.
> 
> Perchè so cosa vuol dire controllare e so che non porta a niente.
> Il mio matrimonio è rinato nel momento in cui io ho deciso che non me ne fregava nulla di sapere se mio marito continuava a mentirmi oppure no. Che io dovevo prendere una decisione indipendentemente dal fatto che lui mi mentisse o meno. Perchè il nostro rapporto era arrivato al limite e non era il numero delle menzogne di mio marito che mi avrebbe aiutato a prendere una decisione: la decisione andava presa a prescindere.
> ...



Quindi Sole la decisione che sei riuscita a prendere non era legata al fatto di sapere per certo se tuo marito continuava a mentirti o no?
Per me, invece,  è molto importante questo. Ho tanta paura che possa non essere sincero neanche ora in questo momento così delicato della nostra storia.
Ho paura a lasciarmi andare...a credergli, sono talmente prevenuta...
Eppure lo vorrei così tanto...

Allora ti chiedo: una volta deciso hai ascoltato il tuo cuore che, lungo la strada ti ha suggerito che la decisione presa era stata quella giusta, o l'hai capito osservando tuo marito che ti ha dato i segnali di essere sincero?

Se posso chiedere, quanto tempo è durata la "frenesia" di tuo marito?
Ti ha confessato tutto lui o sei stata soprattutto tu ad accorgertene?    

Mi scuso per Niko se ho invaso il suo 3d, anche se tutte le testimonianze da chi c'è passato sono utili a tutti quanti.


----------



## Niko74 (20 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> niko ma tu non puoi dire con certezza se si son visti e perchè
> 
> magari lo ha chiamato per comunicargli una sua decisione e poi è rimasta in macchina a rimuginarci sopra
> o forse l'ha chiamato e si son visti per lo stesso motivo


Questo io me lo sono posto come possibilità, però sai...visto che ne tu ne io la vediamo con l'ottica di chi tradisce è bene tenere conto anche delle loro risposte.

Per come io credo di conoscere mia moglie mi sembrerebbe impossibile che sia in grado di comportarsi nel modo peggiore alle mie spalle....però è anche vero che mai avrei pensato che mi avrebbe tradito...

Diciamo che se sono stato muto riguardo al fatto che so della settimana scorsa è anche per vedere come si comporta. Se si sono visti o sentiti per chiudere non dovrei mai più vedere attività sospette.....se le vedrò saprò che hanno ragione Sabina e Chiara.


----------



## Niko74 (20 Giugno 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Hai indovinato....


Allora sua moglie è un pò tonta :mrgreen:


----------



## Niko74 (20 Giugno 2011)

Per la questione cellulari, visto che interessa a molte e che comunque se si è un pò pratici di pc si trova tutto in rete quindi non ci sono segreti da nascondere, diciamo che in base al tipo di cellurare ci sono varie possibilità:

Con gli smartphoone Symbian o Android è molto più facile poiché esistono software che consentono di controllare totalmente il telefono in modo invisibile.

Con telefoni più vecchi o con sistema operativo proprietario è più difficile...è necessario il cavo o la connessione bluetooth e si possono fare delle scansioni del registro chiamate. Anche se si cancellano gli sms si vede quando sono stati emessi o ricevuti...fin che non li cancellava riuscivo a leggerli totalmente.

In poche parole prendetevi un cellulare del 1800 e è pressocché impossibile usare questi metodi (l'unica è farlo mettere sotto controllo...ma li è un'altra storia)


----------



## Diletta (21 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Per la questione cellulari, visto che interessa a molte e che comunque se si è un pò pratici di pc si trova tutto in rete quindi non ci sono segreti da nascondere, diciamo che in base al tipo di cellurare ci sono varie possibilità:
> 
> Con gli smartphoone Symbian o Android è molto più facile poiché esistono software che consentono di controllare totalmente il telefono in modo invisibile.
> 
> ...



Scusa Niko, non c'entra nulla, ma come si fa a mandare un messaggio privato ad un utente?
Lo sento dire, ma non so proprio....
Buonanotte, come vedi per me è nottata


----------



## Sabina (21 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusa Niko, non c'entra nulla, ma come si fa a mandare un messaggio privato ad un utente?
> Lo sento dire, ma non so proprio....
> Buonanotte, come vedi per me è nottata


Clicchi sul suo nome e selezioni invia messaggio (se l'utente ha attivato l'opzione).


----------



## Sabina (21 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Per la questione cellulari, visto che interessa a molte e che comunque se si è un pò pratici di pc si trova tutto in rete quindi non ci sono segreti da nascondere, diciamo che in base al tipo di cellurare ci sono varie possibilità:
> 
> Con gli smartphoone Symbian o Android è molto più facile poiché esistono software che consentono di controllare totalmente il telefono in modo invisibile.
> 
> ...


Ma devi riuscire ad avere il cellulare dell'altro per un po' per poterlo fare?


----------



## Diletta (21 Giugno 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> *Ma devi riuscire ad avere il cellulare dell'altro per un po' per poterlo fare?*





Grazie Sabina x l'informazione.

Anch'io pensavo alla stessa cosa, come si fa...?


----------



## Niko74 (21 Giugno 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ma devi riuscire ad avere il cellulare dell'altro per un po' per poterlo fare?


Si, però bastano 3 minuti e anche meno solo la prima volta. Poi il cell manco devi toccarlo (a meno che appunto non sia un rottame di 10 anni fa che ci vuole il cavo per forza).


----------



## Tubarao (21 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> In poche parole prendetevi un cellulare del 1800 e è pressocché impossibile usare questi metodi (l'unica è farlo mettere sotto controllo...ma li è un'altra storia)


Per quelli potete rivolgervi a me :mrgreen: 

Avendo lavorato per anni presso clienti come bip, oppure bip, anzichè bip diciamo che ho ancora l'accesso, diretto e/o indiretto al database dei ripetitori. E che ce fai mi chiederete voi ? Pfui :mrgreen: Facciamo che qualcuno vi telefona e vi dice "Caro stò ancora in ufficio", ufficio che stà in centro, io controllo a quale ripetitore si è agganciato il telefono all'ora della chiamata e mi accorgo che invece di agganciarsi al ripetitore in centro si è agganciato al ripetitore della zona dei motel :rotfl:

Ovviamente ho un prezzo :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (21 Giugno 2011)

BlackMamba ha detto:


> Per quelli potete rivolgervi a me :mrgreen:
> 
> Avendo lavorato per anni presso clienti come bip, oppure bip, anzichè bip diciamo che ho ancora l'accesso, diretto e/o indiretto al database dei ripetitori. E che ce fai mi chiederete voi ? Pfui :mrgreen: Facciamo che qualcuno vi telefona e vi dice "Caro stò ancora in ufficio", ufficio che stà in centro, io controllo a quale ripetitore si è agganciato il telefono all'ora della chiamata e mi accorgo che invece di agganciarsi al ripetitore in centro si è agganciato al ripetitore della zona dei motel :rotfl:
> 
> Ovviamente ho un prezzo :mrgreen:


 Ma perchè Tongue si è pietrificato?????????????????????????


----------



## Tubarao (21 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma perchè Tongue si è pietrificato?????????????????????????


Bho.:thinking:


----------



## Amoremio (21 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma perchè Tongue si è pietrificato?????????????????????????


 



vado a frustarmi


----------



## Simy (21 Giugno 2011)

BlackMamba ha detto:


> Bho.:thinking:


 Sarà colpa del tuo nuovo nick????????? (è uno dei serpenti più velenosi al mondo)...magari Tongue ha paura........


----------



## Amoremio (21 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Sarà colpa del tuo nuovo nick????????? (è uno dei serpenti più velenosi al mondo)...magari Tongue ha paura........


l'ho detto che tongue sarebbe stato più collaborativo se il nick fosse stato "anaconda":carneval:


----------



## bastardo dentro (21 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Forse perchè il fatto di vedersi con l'amante la rende contenta. Può essere triste per te, ma è una possibilità che dovresti prendere in considerazione.


 
è sicuramente così, lei è contenta e si sente potentemente seduttiva, putroppo caro niko ti ha in pugno e tu soffri.  da traditore ti dico che, almeno nel primo periodo andava esattamente così.... tornavo a casa bello rilassato e contento e magari ci stava pure che facessi sesso anche con mia moglie... poco a poco casa divenne la prigione... perchè volevo sempre stare dall'altra parte....

bastardo dentro


----------



## Simy (21 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> l'ho detto che tongue sarebbe stato più collaborativo se il nick fosse stato "anaconda":carneval:


 :up::up:


----------



## Niko74 (21 Giugno 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> è sicuramente così, lei è contenta e si sente potentemente seduttiva, putroppo caro niko ti ha in pugno e tu soffri. da traditore ti dico che, almeno nel primo periodo andava esattamente così.... tornavo a casa bello rilassato e contento e magari ci stava pure che facessi sesso anche con mia moglie... poco a poco casa divenne la prigione... perchè volevo sempre stare dall'altra parte....
> 
> bastardo dentro


Si ma anche per te, come per Sabina e altri, c'è il fatto che non sei stato scoperto (se non ricordo male).
Quello che mi domando io è come si può continuare a ingannare cosi anche dopo (sempre che lei lo stia facendo)


----------



## Amoremio (21 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Si ma anche per te, come per Sabina e altri, c'è il fatto che non sei stato scoperto (se non ricordo male).
> Quello che mi domando io è come si può continuare a ingannare cosi anche dopo (sempre che lei lo stia facendo)


 
sì
si può

te l'hanno detto in tanti

ma non significa che tua moglie possa


----------



## bastardo dentro (21 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Si ma anche per te, come per Sabina e altri, c'è il fatto che non sei stato scoperto (se non ricordo male).
> Quello che mi domando io è come si può continuare a ingannare cosi anche dopo (sempre che lei lo stia facendo)


lo fa perchè è dipendente dalla sua storia, non riesce a staccarsi. il vero mutamento in lei - salvo sia un attice di prim'ordine - lo vedrai quando la storia finirà...(lo spero per te) davvero. in quel momento ti butterà addosso tutto il suo livore considerandoti responsabile per la sua mancata felicità... 

razionalmente è stupido ma è una reazione abbastanza comune da parte del traditore che non ha più il suo sogno d'amore...  personalmente quando mi accorsi di questo fui costretto ad allontanarmi, non per un giorno..... volevo riprovarci ma non avevo la lucidità e la forza per farlo ...

bastardo dentro


----------



## Niko74 (21 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sì
> si può
> 
> te l'hanno detto in tanti
> ...


Difatti per come la conosco io mi sembra impossibile...speriamo di conoscerla bene


----------



## Sole (21 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Quindi Sole la decisione che sei riuscita a prendere non era legata al fatto di sapere per certo se tuo marito continuava a mentirti o no?
> Per me, invece, è molto importante questo. Ho tanta paura che possa non essere sincero neanche ora in questo momento così delicato della nostra storia.
> Ho paura a lasciarmi andare...a credergli, sono talmente prevenuta...
> Eppure lo vorrei così tanto...
> ...


Ciao Diletta.

Comincio dal fondo.

L'ho scoperto io casualmente, lui ha confessato ma non tutto subito: tante cose le ho scoperte da me, altre me le ha confessate lui successivamente. La frenesia è durata due anni, gli ultimi due prima che lo scoprissi.

Il momento in cui ho deciso che non me ne importava nulla del fatto che mi mentisse o meno è stato quando mi sono allontanata da lui. Il nostro rapporto era compromesso, io stavo male e per prima cosa dovevo salvaguardare la mia salute fisica e psichica, visto che mangiavo poco, dormivo con difficoltà e avevo continue crisi di panico notturne. Quindi io ho deciso che le sue menzogne erano secondarie in quel momento.

Quando sono tornata a casa dopo un breve periodo di separazione, ho scoperto da lui altre cose che riguardavano i suoi tradimenti, ma le ho assorbite piuttosto bene, perchè stavo già meglio.

Ho vissuto un periodo in cui, nonostante sentissi di amarlo ancora, non ero completamente a mio agio nel rapporto... e tendevo a evadere con facilità.
In quel periodo lui ha dato segni di cambiamento molto significativi, abbiamo avviato un dialogo più sereno e da quel periodo non c'è sera in cui non parliamo un po' di noi, di come stiamo, di quello che ci passa per la testa... a volte anche a costo di discutere animatamente.

Davvero io oggi non potrei vivere con un uomo di cui sospetto, per me l'onestà è tutto. E per quanto mi riguarda oggi la fiducia c'è, è recuperata, perchè il nostro rapporto si è ricostruito da capo. Fermo restando il fatto che, come ogni essere umano, so che mio marito potrà deludermi, forse, in futuro. Se e quando succederà, però, so anche che avremo gli strumenti per affrontare la cosa insieme.

Spero di esserti stata utile.


----------



## Diletta (22 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta.
> 
> Comincio dal fondo.
> 
> ...



Ti ringrazio tanto Sole, tutto quello che mi dici mi è utile.
Grazie ancora !


----------



## Diletta (24 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta.
> 
> Comincio dal fondo.
> 
> ...



Mi piace Sole la tua apertura verso il futuro. Anch'io lo sono per natura, ma la cosa mi turba perché è come se fosse un'ammissione di debolezza o di mancanza di amor proprio.
Non riesco a mettere in atto delle vere e proprie "minacce" o a mettere dei rigidi paletti,  ho posto una sola condizione come fondamentale alla prosecuzione del nostro rapporto, e lui la conosce,  oltre a ritenere la sincerità elemento portante per il matrimonio e prioritaria per me. 

Non è consolatorio credere che ciò non lo sia altrettanto per lui, ma è stato il suo comportamento ad avvalorare questa mia opinione.
Forse dalla rilessione che abbiamo fatto insieme in questi difficili mesi emergerà anche per lui una nuova consapevolezza che farà da base di partenza per il nostro rapporto futuro.
Ci spero tanto, ma solo il tempo mi dirà se questa base è stata costruita per bene e se reggerà.....
Nessuno può dare nessuna garanzia per queste cose.
Grazie ancora Sole


----------



## Niko74 (24 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> niko ma tu non puoi dire con certezza se si son visti e perchè
> 
> magari lo ha chiamato per comunicargli una sua decisione e poi è rimasta in macchina a rimuginarci sopra
> o forse l'ha chiamato e si son visti per lo stesso motivo


Buongiorno....riprendo questo post di Amoremio per un aggiornamento...

Martedi riunione al lavoro VERA la sera.....torna alle 00.40

Peccato che alle 22.37 c'è stata una chiamata al "numero maledetto"....che abbiano dovuto chiarirsi un altro pochino? 

Guarda domani la porto al mare per 2 settimane e me ne sto un pò da solo a riflettere....poi quando torna prenderemo una decisione (o la prenderò io se lei "deve ancora pensarci")


----------



## Amoremio (24 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Buongiorno....riprendo questo post di Amoremio per un aggiornamento...
> 
> Martedi riunione al lavoro VERA la sera.....torna alle 00.40
> 
> ...


bè ...
allora.... :unhappy:


----------



## sienne (24 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Buongiorno....riprendo questo post di Amoremio per un aggiornamento...
> 
> Martedi riunione al lavoro VERA la sera.....torna alle 00.40
> 
> ...


Ciao 

 Glielo hai detto, che poni una condizione cioè un tempo limite per decidersi? O lo fai in silenzio? 

  Che crepi il lupo!!! 


sienne


----------



## Amoremio (24 Giugno 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Glielo hai detto, che poni una condizione cioè un tempo limite per decidersi? O lo fai in silenzio?
> 
> ...


 
mah

io a questo punto comincerei a valutare di scoprire le carte

magari dicendole che in entrambi i casi la riunione risulta essere finita ben prima


----------



## Eliade (24 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Buongiorno....riprendo questo post di Amoremio per un aggiornamento...
> 
> Martedi riunione al lavoro VERA la sera.....torna alle 00.40
> 
> ...


A pensar male si fa peccato, ma in questi casi....:unhappy:


----------



## Niko74 (24 Giugno 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Glielo hai detto, che poni una condizione cioè un tempo limite per decidersi? O lo fai in silenzio?
> 
> ...


Glielo ho appena detto....
visto che è da un mese e mezzo che non se ne parlava minimamente....la sua risposta è stata "non ci ho ancora pensato" "c'è il lavoro, e cose più pressanti"

Le ho fatto "notare" anche che sono 6 mesi che non mi cerca sessualmente...qualora le fosse sfuggito 
Le ho detto che se non decide qualcosa a breve deciderò io.
Ho prospettato la separazione

Lei è stata pressocché muta.....

Boh.....


----------



## Niko74 (24 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mah
> 
> io a questo punto comincerei a valutare di scoprire le carte
> 
> magari dicendole che in entrambi i casi la riunione risulta essere finita ben prima


Non le ho detto che so dei "dopo riunione"...a cosa servirebbe?


----------



## Tubarao (24 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Non le ho detto che so dei "dopo riunione"...a cosa servirebbe?


A farle un quadretto dai contorni ben più definiti. Sarebbe come prenderla e metterla davanti ad uno specchio dicendole: "Ecco questa sei tu, quella che sei diventata, vedi tu quello che devi fare".

Poi magari a lei non farà nè caldo nè freddo...però.....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Non le ho detto che so dei "dopo riunione"...a cosa servirebbe?


Nella mia (inutile) opinione concordo con te.

Ora che hai messo in chiaro le tue intenzioni sta a lei la replica.

Purtroppo mi sembra ( ma nella realtà potrebbe anche non essere così) che tua moglie prenda tempo per vedere se l'appoggio esterno che va cercando si concretizzerà.

Non la troverei una gran mossa, soprattutto per lei.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A farle un quadretto dai contorni ben più definiti. Sarebbe come prenderla e metterla davanti ad uno specchio dicendole: "Ecco questa sei tu, quella che sei diventata, vedi tu quello che devi fare".
> 
> Poi magari a lei non farà nè caldo nè freddo...però.....


Ciao Tuba.
Sono l'ultima, forse....
ma te lo dico lo stesso

mi fa piacere rileggerti qui.


----------



## Niko74 (24 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Nella mia (inutile) opinione concordo con te.
> 
> *Ora che hai messo in chiaro le tue intenzioni sta a lei la replica.*
> 
> ...


Mah...io credo che quest replica non arriverà mai....alla fine dovrò decidere io...e lo farò


----------



## Tubarao (24 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ciao Tuba.
> Sono l'ultima, forse....
> ma te lo dico lo stesso
> 
> mi fa piacere rileggerti qui.


Last but not least 

Bentrovata


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mah...io credo che quest replica non arriverà mai....*alla fine dovrò decidere io...e lo farò*


 
Che uomo...

ti adoro già   :carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (24 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A farle un quadretto dai contorni ben più definiti. Sarebbe come prenderla e metterla davanti ad uno specchio dicendole: "Ecco questa sei tu, quella che sei diventata, vedi tu quello che devi fare".
> 
> Poi magari a lei non farà nè caldo nè freddo...però.....


esatto


----------



## Niko74 (24 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A farle un quadretto dai contorni ben più definiti. Sarebbe come prenderla e metterla davanti ad uno specchio dicendole: "Ecco questa sei tu, quella che sei diventata, vedi tu quello che devi fare".
> 
> Poi magari a lei non farà nè caldo nè freddo...però.....


Aspetta che se ne vada in vacanza...li il lavoro non c'entra proprio una mazza....e puoi stare sicuro che lo chiamerà (vederlo spero proprio di no visto che avrà con se nostro figlio).

Poi magari il "quadretto" glielo faccio pure


----------



## Eliade (24 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Nella mia (inutile) opinione concordo con te.
> 
> Ora che hai messo in chiaro le tue intenzioni sta a lei la replica.
> 
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## Eliade (24 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A farle un quadretto dai contorni ben più definiti. Sarebbe come prenderla e metterla davanti ad uno specchio dicendole: "Ecco questa sei tu, quella che sei diventata, vedi tu quello che devi fare".
> 
> Poi magari a lei non farà nè caldo nè freddo...però.....


Invece sono d'accordo nel non dire nulla. Quello che consigli tu glielo ha fatto molte volte, ma non sembra sia servito a smuoverla. :unhappy:


----------



## Tubarao (24 Giugno 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Invece sono d'accordo nel non dire nulla. Quello che consigli tu glielo ha fatto molte volte, ma non sembra sia servito a smuoverla. :unhappy:


Può essere......però penso che lei non si sia mai trovata così nettamente, come sarebbe invece se Niko le spiattellasse tutto, di fronte a quello che in realtà è diventata......

E poi ci sarebbe anche un secondo aspetto, che, per come sono fatto io almeno, non sarebbe da sottovalutare: con i giochetti delle riunioni che finiscono presto e lei che chiama il tipo e ritornando tardi a casa, si crede di essere una furbacchiona, anche una mezza padreterna impunibile....metterle davanti tutto sotto agli occhi sarebbe anche un dire: "Manco sei capace di non farti sgamare, pensa te come stai messa, manco di non farti beccare sei capace".



Sarebbe come darle della cellulitica......*

* E' risaputo che dare della zoccola/troia ad una donna spesso e volentieri provoca nella stessa al massimo un attacco d'ilarità....dalle della cellulitica e come minimo ti salta agli occhi :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (24 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Aspetta che se ne vada in vacanza...li il lavoro non c'entra proprio una mazza....e puoi stare sicuro che lo chiamerà (vederlo spero proprio di no visto che avrà con se nostro figlio).
> 
> Poi magari il "quadretto" glielo faccio pure



...ti auguro buone vacanze non per prenderti in giro, ma con la speranza che queste portino alla soluzione del tuo/vostro incubo.
Cambiare ambiente potrebbe effettivamente sbloccare la situazione, e poi, non c'è il pretesto del lavoro che impedisce a lei di pensare.
Penso che ci saranno davvero dei cambiamenti in questo periodo.
Fai però in modo che lei parli con te, è davvero la vostra occasione.

Ti auguro ogni bene per voi


----------



## Tubarao (24 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ti auguro buone vacanze non per prenderti in giro, ma con la speranza che queste portino alla soluzione del tuo/vostro incubo.
> Cambiare ambiente potrebbe effettivamente sbloccare la situazione, e poi, non c'è il pretesto del lavoro che impedisce a lei di pensare.
> Penso che ci saranno davvero dei cambiamenti in questo periodo.
> Fai però in modo che lei parli con te, è davvero la vostra occasione.
> ...


Ehhmm..ad andare in vacanza è solo lei da quello che ho capito...


----------



## Mari' (24 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ti auguro buone vacanze non per prenderti in giro, ma con la speranza che queste portino alla soluzione del tuo/vostro incubo.
> Cambiare ambiente potrebbe effettivamente sbloccare la situazione, e poi, non c'è il pretesto del lavoro che impedisce a lei di pensare.
> Penso che ci saranno davvero dei cambiamenti in questo periodo.
> Fai però in modo che lei parli con te, è davvero la vostra occasione.
> ...



A me pare che in vacanza va solo Lei con il bimbo


----------



## Mari' (24 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ehhmm..ad andare in vacanza è solo lei da quello che ho capito...


Idem :mrgreen: senza patate. :rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (24 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Idem :mrgreen: senza patate. :rotfl:


A me le patate me piacciono però 

Belle, scrocchiarelle, al forno e col rosmarino....


----------



## Simy (24 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A me le patate me piacciono però
> 
> *Belle, scrocchiarelle, al forno e col rosmarino*....


 :up:


----------



## Diletta (24 Giugno 2011)

...allora scusate: non ho capito una mazza sulla vacanza !!
Ma, a pensarci bene, è un invito a nozze per lei e il tizio, e poi c'è la vacanza che è "galeotta" per definizione, e in più è al mare...
Per il bimbo c'è sempre la possibilità di una baby sitter (che la pagherà lui visto che è un suo superiore).

Io non penso che al posto di Niko ce la manderei a cuor leggero, a meno che non ne approfitti per cambiare la serratura di casa nel frattempo.


----------



## Mari' (24 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A me le patate me piacciono però
> 
> Belle, scrocchiarelle, al forno e col rosmarino....



OPPURE, fish and chips


----------



## Simy (24 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...allora scusate: non ho capito una mazza sulla vacanza !!
> Ma, a pensarci bene, è un invito a nozze per lei e il tizio, e poi c'è la vacanza che è "galeotta" per definizione, e in più è al mare...
> Per il bimbo c'è sempre la possibilità di una baby sitter (che la pagherà lui visto che è un suo superiore).
> 
> Io non penso che al posto di Niko ce la manderei a cuor leggero, a meno che non ne approfitti per cambiare la serratura di casa nel frattempo.


 e invece servirà a tutti e due stare un po separati....


----------



## Simy (24 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> OPPURE, fish and chips


 bonoooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Tubarao (24 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...allora scusate: non ho capito una mazza sulla vacanza !!
> Ma, a pensarci bene, è un invito a nozze per lei e il tizio, e poi c'è la vacanza che è "galeotta" per definizione, e in più è al mare...
> Per il bimbo c'è sempre la possibilità di una baby sitter (che la pagherà lui visto che è un suo superiore).
> 
> Io non penso che al posto di Niko ce la manderei a cuor leggero, a meno che non ne approfitti per cambiare la serratura di casa nel frattempo.


Sembra la trama di una commedia anni 70 tipo _La Moglie in vacanza....etc etc_


----------



## Daniele (24 Giugno 2011)

Niko, semplicemente dirle che tu sai che si è rivista con il tizio e che ti ha preso per il culo per pigliarlo in culo da lui...ecco le faresti vedere chiaramente che persona è!
Ti anticipo una cosa Niko, tu ti devi separare perchè non c'è margine di trattativa, lei ti vuole solo come utile compagno per il figlio, ma non sei più suo marito, tanto vale mettere nero su bianco questo e farle toccare cosa significa essere single e madre allo stesso tempo.


----------



## Niko74 (24 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...allora scusate: non ho capito una mazza sulla vacanza !!
> Ma, a pensarci bene, è un invito a nozze per lei e il tizio, e poi c'è la vacanza che è "galeotta" per definizione, e in più è al mare...
> *Per il bimbo c'è sempre la possibilità di una baby sitter* (che la pagherà lui visto che è un suo superiore).
> 
> Io non penso che al posto di Niko ce la manderei a cuor leggero, a meno che non ne approfitti per cambiare la serratura di casa nel frattempo.


Eh eh....è abbastanza rischiosa la cosa....ho un bambino di 4 anni che parla all'inverosimile....se stesse con una baby sitter me lo direbbe al volo


----------



## Daniele (24 Giugno 2011)

Niko, onestamente, tu vorresti stare con una donna che non prova vergogna per quello che sta facendo? Chieditelo un poco e non pensare ad altro. Tuo figlio vivrà meglio con un padre senza una palla al piede come la madre in termini emotivi, perchè una persona che ti prende per il culo ti deprime alla lunga.


----------



## Niko74 (24 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Niko, semplicemente dirle che tu sai che si è rivista con il tizio e che ti ha preso per il culo per pigliarlo in culo da lui...ecco le faresti vedere chiaramente che persona è!*
> Ti anticipo una cosa Niko, tu ti devi separare perchè non c'è margine di trattativa, lei ti vuole solo come utile compagno per il figlio, ma non sei più suo marito, tanto vale mettere nero su bianco questo e farle toccare cosa significa essere single e madre allo stesso tempo.


Zitto!!!! Cosa dici!!!!! Guarda che lei soffre sai a fare cosi......:rotfl:

Scherzi a parte....credo che già sappia quello che sta facendo senza che glielo spiattelli...lo farò eventualmente al momento giusto.


----------



## Tubarao (24 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Eh eh....è abbastanza rischiosa la cosa....ho un bambino di 4 anni che parla all'inverosimile....se stesse con una baby sitter me lo direbbe al volo


Che era a Piccoli Fans quando il bimbo sputtanò la madre in diretta nazionale senza volerlo ? :rotfl::rotfl:

Vai a sspere pure lì se era tutto preparato oppure no.....


----------



## Niko74 (24 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Niko, onestamente, tu vorresti stare con una donna che non prova vergogna per quello che sta facendo?* Chieditelo un poco e non pensare ad altro. Tuo figlio vivrà meglio con un padre senza una palla al piede come la madre in termini emotivi, perchè una persona che ti prende per il culo ti deprime alla lunga.


 
Io credo che provi vergogna per quello che fa...ma non riesca a farne a meno.

Se deve continuare in questo modo la separazione è l'unica alternativa perché io da lei non vedo il minimo accenno a voler ricostruire....al momento non ho una moglie ma una cameriera...che mi prende per il culo :incazzato:


----------



## Daniele (24 Giugno 2011)

Niko, non provano vergogna i traditori, chiedilo, non la provano manco un poco quando sono in quella droga. La proverebbe se tu la smascherassi con ignominia sua, sinceramente basterebbe che ti prendessi su e andassi al suo lavoro quando dovrebbe essere finita la riunione di lavoro per non trovarla...filmare con il cellulare la sua non presenza e quando tornerebbe con le sue balle mostrarle al televisore (che spero essere nmilia pollici) il filmato della sua non presenza in quello che dice essere stato e successivamente chiedere perchè se ci sono cose più importanti quali la tua salute (perchè questa situazione mina la tua salute come tu ancora non sai), il cazzo del tipo è una questione di importanza 10? Poi vai dal tipo e parlandoci in faccia gli dici che quando scoprirai ancora la cosa andrai nella loro azienda a mostrare la cattiva professionalità del loro dipendente.


----------



## Eliade (24 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Che era a Piccoli Fans quando il bimbo sputtanò la madre in diretta nazionale senza volerlo ? :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Vai a sspere pure lì se era tutto preparato oppure no.....


Sarebbe?


----------



## Tubarao (24 Giugno 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sarebbe?


Negli anni 80 c'era una trasmissione, presentata da Sandra Milo, che s'intitolava Piccoli Fans: c'erano dei bambini che cantavano canzoni famose.

Si narra che nella presentazione di una bambina successe questo:

Sandra Milo: E tu ce l'hai il fidanzato ?
Bambina:: Si
Sandra Milo: E cosa fai con il fidanzato
Bambina: Ci diamo i baci come la mamma con lo zio quando non c'è papà.

Schiaffo in diretta del marito alla moglie che erano tra il pubblico.

Però son convinto che si tratti di una leggenda metropolitana, perchè, anche se tutti giurano di averla vista, di questa puntata non c'è traccia alcuna.


----------



## Eliade (24 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Negli anni 80 c'era una trasmissione, presentata da Sandra Milo, che s'intitolava Piccoli Fans: c'erano dei bambini che cantavano canzoni famose.
> 
> Si narra che nella presentazione di una bambina successe questo:
> 
> ...


   

Non c'è traccia forse perché all'epoca era una cosa da non tramandare..

Fortuna che ero troppo piccola...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...allora scusate: non ho capito una mazza sulla vacanza !!
> Ma, a pensarci bene, *è un invito a nozze per lei e il tizio*, *e poi c'è la vacanza che è "galeotta" per definizione, e in più è al mare...*
> Per il bimbo c'è sempre la possibilità di una baby sitter (che la pagherà lui visto che è un suo superiore).
> 
> Io non penso che al posto di Niko ce la manderei a cuor leggero, a meno che non ne approfitti per cambiare la serratura di casa nel frattempo.


 
Ma va?

il rosso era risparmiabile


----------



## Niko74 (24 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...allora scusate: non ho capito una mazza sulla vacanza !!
> Ma, a pensarci bene, è un invito a nozze per lei e il tizio, e poi c'è la vacanza che è "galeotta" per definizione, e in più è al mare...
> Per il bimbo c'è sempre la possibilità di una baby sitter (che la pagherà lui visto che è un suo superiore).
> 
> *Io non penso che al posto di Niko ce la manderei a cuor leggero*, a meno che non ne approfitti per cambiare la serratura di casa nel frattempo.


Mah...ti dirò....se vuole (come già appurato) me le fa pure qui a 10 km da casa.....non è che devo essere io ad impedielo (dovrebbe essere lei a non farlo casomai).
Quindi vacanza o no....sempre cornuto rimango.

Che poi sinceramente credo che col bambino dietro faccia davvero fatica eh....ha 4 anni e non la molla un momento


----------



## sienne (25 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Glielo ho appena detto....
> visto che è da un mese e mezzo che non se ne parlava minimamente....la sua risposta è stata *"non ci ho ancora pensato" "c'è il lavoro, e cose più pressanti"*
> 
> Le ho fatto "notare" anche che sono 6 mesi che non mi cerca sessualmente...qualora le fosse sfuggito
> ...


Ciao, 

 Glielo hai chiesto cosa sono queste cose che sono più pressanti? 

  Tanto per sapere … tanto per comunicare … per trovare un dialogo … 

visto che per lei rischiare di perdere la famiglia sembra che sia una banalità … 



  Mi sa, che non realizza proprio la gravità della situazione … o è troppo sicura di te … 

  sienne


----------



## Niko74 (25 Giugno 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Glielo hai chiesto cosa sono queste cose che sono più pressanti?
> 
> ...


Glielo ho chiesto si....e ho ricevuto una bella risposta tipo "adesso non ho voglia di parlarne"....come l'ultima volta in cui ho deciso che non avrei più toccato l'argomento io (sono esploso solo 2 volte in 2 mesi e mezzo).

Comunque lei "non riesce a pensare" perché:

- il lavoro
- il bambino
- è stanca
- vuole stare tranquilla un pò

Questo è quello che dice....peccato che queste cose ci saranno sempre e quindi non ci penserà mai :incazzato:
Ora la farò pure stare tranquilla in ferie per 2 settimane....le ho chiesto anche se voleva andare sola senza bambino e dice che non riesce....cosi poi quando torna avrà la scusa che non ha pensato per badare al figlio :rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (25 Giugno 2011)

Niko, basta chiedere a tua moglie, devi tu dettare le condizioni, del genere! "tu vai in vacanza da sola!" Lei potrebbe risponderti che vorrebbe con sè suo figlio e tu le risponderai la stessa cosa di prima, poi con il sorriso sulle labbra dicendole chiaro e tondo che visto che per lei è banale distruggere una famiglia le hai dato il tempo di pensarci, ci stai andando troppo, ma davvero troppo leggero con lei, credi che lei veda la tua sottile ironia, non la vede per nulla, sappi questo.


----------



## sienne (25 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Glielo ho chiesto si....e ho ricevuto una bella risposta tipo "adesso non ho voglia di parlarne"....come l'ultima volta in cui ho deciso che non avrei più toccato l'argomento io (sono esploso solo 2 volte in 2 mesi e mezzo).
> 
> Comunque lei "non riesce a pensare" perché:
> 
> ...



Ciao, 

 molto probabilmente sarà così … 



  Forse Daniele ha ragione, devi prendere la situazione in mano e dirle chiaro e tondo che, fino ad ora si è fatto come voleva lei e cioè avere del tempo e degli spazi. Non ha risolto un fico secco, perciò poiché ciò che le manca per pensare è il tempo, se ne va in vacanza senza il bambino … 
  Secondo me, non ha ancora capito che fai sul serio … 

… c’è poco da pensare su queste cose … 

sienne


----------



## Niko74 (25 Giugno 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> molto probabilmente sarà così …
> 
> ...


Si faccio sul serio e se non lo ha capito lo capirà.

Sul fatto che ci sia poco da pensare su queste cose non sono daccordo....concordo però che in 4 mesi non pensare a NULLA è inammissibile.


----------



## Daniele (25 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Si faccio sul serio e se non lo ha capito lo capirà.
> 
> Sul fatto che ci sia poco da pensare su queste cose non sono daccordo....concordo però che in 4 mesi non pensare a NULLA è inammissibile.


e devi dirglielo e devi chiederle come si sente sapendo che in 4 mesi tu sei stato male per questo, ci hai sofferto e nel bene e nel male che ha giurato se ne è fottuta? Chiedile quando ti ha dato una mano in questa sofferenza che è un tradimento, chiediglielo e cazzo, falle vedere che soffri porco mondo, per me non lo ha capito.


----------



## sienne (25 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Si faccio sul serio e se non lo ha capito lo capirà.
> 
> Sul fatto che ci sia poco da pensare su queste cose non sono daccordo....concordo però che in 4 mesi non pensare a NULLA è inammissibile.


Ciao, 

 Mi fa piacere leggerti più deciso … secondo me, è proprio di questo che tua moglie ha bisogno … 

  Mi è passato per la testa, che probabilmente tra i due non c’è stato niente di fisico … ma “solo” un coinvolgimento emotivo, soprattutto da parte di tua moglie … forse per questo non vede la gravità della cosa … ma sta solo in crisi con se stessa. 



  Le hai proposto di pensare in due … cioè a chiarire su che cosa lei debba pensare … cosa è esattamente ciò che la tormenta e le impedisce di prendere una decisione … 



Almeno per chiarire bene di cosa si tratta ... lo so, non sono la persona giusta a dire certe cose ... 


  Ps: intendevo, che dopo tante settimane di tempo c’è poco da pensare …


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Mi fa piacere leggerti più deciso … secondo me, è proprio di questo che tua moglie ha bisogno …
> 
> ...


Ma cosa cavolo gli stai dicendo ???????? E' altamente improbabile che in 4 mesi non sia successo nulla (e poi anche eventuali effusioni o rapporti incompleti sono un tradimento....)
E comunque lui deve dare x scontato che è successo per non farsi distrarre nel suo percorso che lo deve vedere FORTE e SPREZZANTE


----------



## sienne (25 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Ma cosa cavolo gli stai dicendo ???????? E' altamente improbabile che in 4 mesi non sia successo nulla (e poi anche eventuali effusioni o rapporti incompleti sono un tradimento....)
> E comunque lui deve dare x scontato che è successo per non farsi distrarre nel suo percorso che lo deve vedere FORTE e SPREZZANTE


il "solo" sta tra virgolette ... 

se la moglie non intravede la gravità della situazione una ragione ci deve essere ... non credo proprio che sia così scema ... 

niko ha preso una decisione ... finalmente ... e non credo proprio che si lasci influenzare da qualche mio pensiero ... 

sienne


----------



## Niko74 (25 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Ma cosa cavolo gli stai dicendo ???????? E' altamente improbabile che in 4 mesi non sia successo nulla (*e poi anche eventuali effusioni o rapporti incompleti sono un tradimento....*)
> E comunque lui deve dare x scontato che è successo per non farsi distrarre nel suo percorso che lo deve vedere FORTE e SPREZZANTE


Qui concordo con te...poco cambia che siano andati fino in fondo o no...


----------



## Daniele (25 Giugno 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> il "solo" sta tra virgolette ...
> 
> se la moglie non intravede la gravità della situazione una ragione ci deve essere ... non credo proprio che sia così scema ...
> 
> ...


Perchè chi tradisce in quel momento vee la coa come un piccolo errore, o una scelta possibile, non vede il dolore che sta facendo all'altra persona.


----------



## sienne (25 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Qui concordo con te...poco cambia che siano andati fino in fondo o no...



... forse cambia per lei ... di lei sto parlando ... 

sienne


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Qui concordo con te...poco cambia che siano andati fino in fondo o no...


Niko, noi traditori siamo delle merde, è vero, e questo deve darvi un sacco di forza. Non ho consigli da darti, ma davvero non prostrarti mai a lei, sbattigli in faccia la stronza che è, organizzati un futuro senza di lei anche con tutte le eventuali "manovre economiche" del caso. Salvati il culo se puoi, perchè lei ha pensato solo a se stessa. Se poi si convince di aver sbagliato....beh, che venga a prenderti.


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> ... forse cambia per lei ... di lei sto parlando ...
> 
> sienne


Ma per favore..... cosa fa, si lava la coscienza non aprendo totalmente le gambe ?

Nun se pò sentì....


----------



## Niko74 (25 Giugno 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> ... forse cambia per lei ... di lei sto parlando ...
> 
> sienne


Mah...per qusto continua a vederlo di nascosto stando con per qualche ora una volta a settimana? 
Ha 37 anni mia molgie e lui insisteva pesantemente su questo argomento (letto da sms)...non penso che si accontenti di parlare.


----------



## Daniele (25 Giugno 2011)

Bhe, del genere "apri le gambe che ti devo parlare più vicino" 

Oh, la tastiera inzia a perdere i colpi accidenti, la trustaccia di merda che ho preso per supportare il portatile fa davvero cagare, disfatta dopo solo 2 anni di utilizzo.


----------



## sienne (25 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mah...per qusto continua a vederlo di nascosto stando con per qualche ora una volta a settimana?
> Ha 37 anni mia molgie e lui insisteva pesantemente su questo argomento (letto da sms)...non penso che si accontenti di parlare.


 Niko … è vero … 



  Sai, mi sembra quasi impossibile che una persona possa arrivare a tanto … 

essere così concentrati su se stessi e non vedere in tante settimane neanche una volta il compagno di vita che si ha a canto … 

  Per me rimane un mistero come si possa essere così egocentrici … 



  scusa … 

  sienne


----------



## Diletta (25 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mah...ti dirò....se vuole (come già appurato) me le fa pure qui a 10 km da casa.....non è che devo essere io ad impedielo (dovrebbe essere lei a non farlo casomai).
> *Quindi vacanza o no....sempre cornuto rimango.
> *
> Che poi sinceramente credo che col bambino dietro faccia davvero fatica eh....ha 4 anni e non la molla un momento



..e quello è un dato di fatto !

Ascolta Niko, ti voglio chiedere una cosa:
se effettivamente tua moglie non avesse tradito FISICAMENTE non tireresti un sospiro di sollievo, non sarebbe cioè meno grave la cosa?

Mio marito insiste col fatto che il vero tradimento è quello fisico, il resto sono solo sciocchezze rimediabilissime, tu come la pensi?


----------



## Hirohito (25 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ..e quello è un dato di fatto !
> 
> Ascolta Niko, ti voglio chiedere una cosa:
> se effettivamente tua moglie non avesse tradito FISICAMENTE non tireresti un sospiro di sollievo, non sarebbe cioè meno grave la cosa?
> ...


Mi inserisco per dire che è una stronzata.
Il tradimento fisico che mi è capitato di "perpetrare" è stato, talvolta, davvero una cosa di modestissima importanza....
Da ragazzo una mia ex andava a raccontare, a mia insaputa, mie confidenze SERISSIME ad una sua amica, che fece scoppiare un casino.... FU UN TRADIMENTO TRISTISSIMO....


----------



## Simy (25 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Mi inserisco per dire che è una stronzata.
> Il tradimento fisico che mi è capitato di "perpetrare" è stato, talvolta, davvero una cosa di modestissima importanza....
> Da ragazzo una mia ex andava a raccontare, a mia insaputa, mie confidenze SERISSIME ad una sua amica, che fece scoppiare un casino.... FU UN TRADIMENTO TRISTISSIMO....


 quoto! :up: il tradimento non è solo fisico! quello a volte è solo l'apice di un tradimento che è iniziato molto tempo prima!


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> quoto! :up: il tradimento non è solo fisico! quello a volte è solo l'apice di un tradimento che è iniziato molto tempo prima!


Quoto :up:


----------



## dottor manhattan (26 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> quoto! :up: il tradimento non è solo fisico! quello a volte è solo l'apice di un tradimento che è iniziato molto tempo prima!


:up::up::up: Riprenditi sti pollicioni!


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Giugno 2011)

Niko...
Per quel che vale, io glielo direi a tua moglie, che "sai".
Semplicemente perchè fugge completamente la realtà, secondo me non pensa e non riflette perchè non riesce/vuole  farlo. Non reisce ad affrontare la realtà.
E non sapere che tu sai, la "aiuta" a continuare a vivere in un mondo irreale e fuori dal tempo, in cui quello che fa (o non fa) è completamente staccato dalla sua vita a casa.


----------



## Simy (26 Giugno 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> :up::up::up: Riprenditi sti pollicioni!


 :mrgreen:


----------



## aristocat (26 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [...]Direi che io cerco di capire cosa loro fa piacere e tento di darglielo. Ok? [...] credimi non è questione di baci perugina...ma alcune volte è mettersi lì ed ascoltare





contepinceton ha detto:


> [...]...*e come mi incazzo se non ho il tornaconto desiderato eh?*
> *Però sai com'è no? Nei buoni affari? Contenta te e contento io* .[...]


Stavo leggendo per caso questi passaggi e mi viene spontaneo andarci a "vedere meglio" 
Sul grassetto nero: puoi rimanerci male, okay, ma incazzarti?  e con chi, con chi ti fa capire schiettamente che non vuole passare certi limiti nel rapporto, nell'amicizia con te? Che non vuole "andare oltre"? Esattamente cosa c'è da recriminare a _quella_ persona? 
Domanda 2 (grassetto rosso): ogni volta che ascolti queste confidenze, e magari dai pure consigli su questioni importanti e delicate a quella persona che ti interessa,  va da sè che non lo fai "a mente libera". 
Non so, non la vedi una situazione molto rischiosa? Ci sono così tante implicazioni... Io non ce la farei , per esempio. 
Tra tutti i modi per corteggiare una persona, come mai preferisci questo?  Se posso chiedere, ovvio


----------



## aristocat (26 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Mi inserisco per dire che è una stronzata.
> Il tradimento fisico che mi è capitato di "perpetrare" è stato, talvolta, davvero una cosa di modestissima importanza....
> Da ragazzo una mia ex andava a raccontare, a mia insaputa, mie confidenze SERISSIME ad una sua amica, che fece scoppiare un casino.... FU UN TRADIMENTO TRISTISSIMO....


condivido.


----------



## aristocat (26 Giugno 2011)

Caro Niko, a grandi linee ho letto la tua lunga storia.
Lei che si invaghisce di un bellimbusto single e prevedibile nelle sue frasi smielate da Baci Perugina. Lei che mente a tutto spiano. Tu che la spii sul cellulare per capire cosa sta succedendo, visto che lei a parole non ha il coraggio di dirti niente. 
Tra l'altro non siete solo sposati, siete una famiglia con bambino piccolissimo da crescere.

Fatta questa premessa, ti chiedo: A prescindere da quello che scopri, che scoprirai.

Cosa vuoi tu veramente? Che importanza dai alla fedeltà? Mi sembra che gliene ne dai molta. Che se fosse "solo" la tua fidanzata, già sapresti molto bene cosa avresti fatto da subito, no?-------> :calcio:
Ma qui la situazione è diversa. Molto. Adesso siete una famiglia, e non con il figlio grande, autonomo... ma con un pulcino da crescere, possibilmente in una famiglia unita, serena, che gli dà gli stimoli e tutto il necessario per diventare adulto responsabile ed equilibrato.
Con tua moglie hai firmato un bel contratto a tempo indeterminato, blindatissimo. Vedila così. E tutte le tue intercettazioni e pedinamenti del mondo, avranno solo il valore di farti capire chi è davvero tua moglie.
Ma i suoi sms "ardenti" non sono l'unica cosa da considerare, per decidere cosa tu vuoi davvero.

Ora, onestamente, hai soppesato tutto? Pensi di poter dire che tua moglie è una mamma presente e una moglie in gamba su tante cose? Intelligente e ineccepibile, salvo quel "lato" lì? Che bilancio faresti, adesso? Con il bambino piccolo, con te che in fondo sei ancora innamorato e pronto a una guerra di trincea e di resistenza...? o no? 

Posso chiederti se, sposandoti, hai mai messo in preventivo l'eventualità che in 20, 30, 40 anni, quello che è, di matrimonio, tu o tua moglie possiate aver voglia di qualche "diversivo" che però non metta in discussione gli equilibri di famiglia? Qualche momento di "debolezza"? 

Cosa ti dice adesso la tua bilancia interiore? :singleeye:


----------



## Daniele (26 Giugno 2011)

Niko, concordo che il fatto che tua moglie deve sapere che tu sai, perchè attualmente pensa di farla franca e vive in quel mondo dell'irreale che sono le sue bugie. Niko, mettila spalle al muro e dille che sai e poi fai quel che ti tira.
Ah, altra cosetta, fai cagar sotto il tizio, se quello ci è andato ancora nonostante sapesse che tu sapevi ti ha mancato di rispetto ancora.  Taglia tutte le sue gomme.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Stavo leggendo per caso questi passaggi e mi viene spontaneo andarci a "vedere meglio"
> Sul grassetto nero: puoi rimanerci male, okay, ma incazzarti?  e con chi, con chi ti fa capire schiettamente che non vuole passare certi limiti nel rapporto, nell'amicizia con te? Che non vuole "andare oltre"? Esattamente cosa c'è da recriminare a _quella_ persona?
> Domanda 2 (grassetto rosso): ogni volta che ascolti queste confidenze, e magari dai pure consigli su questioni importanti e delicate a quella persona che ti interessa,  va da sè che non lo fai "a mente libera".
> Non so, non la vedi una situazione molto rischiosa? Ci sono così tante implicazioni... Io non ce la farei , per esempio.
> Tra tutti i modi per corteggiare una persona, come mai preferisci questo?  Se posso chiedere, ovvio


No mi incazzo perchè sono bambino.
Oppure mi incazzo perchè sono un uomo che alla faccia di chi mi dà del fallito, ha raggiunto buona parte degli obiettivi di vita che si era imposto, e anzi devo dirti, che il remarmi contro da parte della famiglia è stato lo stimolo più forte che potessi trovare.
Sull'andare oltre, quella è un'altra questione, perchè io ho sempre lasciato che le cose capitassero con estrema spontaneità. So essere molto spontaneo e diretto. Ma se lontano un miglio noto delle perplessità io mi eclisso. Per esempio Farfalla ha notato come io mi chiudo a riccio su tante questioni.
Ma non è che mi imponga un modo per corteggiare.
Penso di essere un pessimo corteggiatore io.
Direi che alle volte rimango conquistato da quanto mi si dice.
Fidati, se tu inizi a parlare con me, e i tuoi discorsi mi annoiano, tronco subito tutto...a me piacciono quelle persone che stai lì ad ascoltare perchè in effetti hanno qualcosa da dire.
Ho sempre sentito che le donne si fidano di me.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Caro Niko, a grandi linee ho letto la tua lunga storia.
> Lei che si invaghisce di un bellimbusto single e prevedibile nelle sue frasi smielate da Baci Perugina. Lei che mente a tutto spiano. Tu che la spii sul cellulare per capire cosa sta succedendo, visto che lei a parole non ha il coraggio di dirti niente.
> Tra l'altro non siete solo sposati, siete una famiglia con bambino piccolissimo da crescere.
> 
> ...


Bravissima Ari...
Hai elencato tutte le domande che io mi pongo prima di lasciare una persona.
Perchè vediamo solo il lato tristo?
Solo quello che lei o lui NON hanno fatto per noi, o l'impegno che non sono riusciti a mantenere?
Ho sempre ragionato così sai...
Per quante me ne combina...lei resterà sempre mia moglie.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Niko, concordo che il fatto che tua moglie deve sapere che tu sai, perchè attualmente pensa di farla franca e vive in quel mondo dell'irreale che sono le sue bugie. Niko, mettila spalle al muro e dille che sai e poi fai quel che ti tira.
> Ah, altra cosetta, fai cagar sotto il tizio, se quello ci è andato ancora nonostante sapesse che tu sapevi ti ha mancato di rispetto ancora.  Taglia tutte le sue gomme.


Niko: spiando e non dicendo che la spia, ha perpetrato il peggiore inganno che un uomo può fare con una donna.
Se io fossi lei, se lo venissi a sapere, chiuderei per sempre ogni rapporto con lui.
Per sempre.
E gli direi, proprio per questo gesto, io non vorrò mai più avere affari con te.
Non pensa di farla franca: agisce di conseguenza, e cerca in mille modi di preservare una cosa che a buon diritto considera solo sua, o solo tra lei e l'amico.
Fidati Daniele, se io scoprissi che una mia telefonata o sms, viene letto o ascoltato da chi non è diretto, e scoprissi che questa persona ha spiato illegalmente, non hai idea di che cosa farei, altro che tagliar le gomme.

E finchè campo, non crederò, mai, per principio, alle cose riferite.
Vedo che so che quella volta che la matra mi raccontò del tizio che andava a dirle certe cose di sua moglie...ha agito allo stesso modo.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Niko...
> Per quel che vale, io glielo direi a tua moglie, che "sai".
> Semplicemente perchè fugge completamente la realtà, secondo me non pensa e non riflette perchè non riesce/vuole  farlo. Non reisce ad affrontare la realtà.
> E non sapere che tu sai, la "aiuta" a continuare a vivere in un mondo irreale e fuori dal tempo, in cui quello che fa (o non fa) è completamente staccato dalla sua vita a casa.


Scusami ma come fa?
Non pensi che spiare l'altro di nascosto, sia la peggior forma di tradimento?
Un inganno senza pari?
Sai no che in tribunale se tu presenti prove sottratte con l'inganno, il giudice ficca dentro te eh?
Se io fossi lei, una volta che lui mi dice come ha lurkato illegalmente nella mia privacy, gli dico: ok, io sono andata con un altro.
Ora, mi dispiace per te, ma ti denuncio.
Mi costringi a cautelarmi dalla tua persona.


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scusami ma come fa?
> Non pensi che spiare l'altro di nascosto, sia la peggior forma di tradimento?
> Un inganno senza pari?
> Sai no che in tribunale se tu presenti prove sottratte con l'inganno, il giudice ficca dentro te eh?
> ...


Mi stupisca quanto un criminale possa considerare una azione che non lede nessuno, giustificata da atteggiamenti evidentemente lesivi della dignità personali, peggio di una azione che lede evidentemente la dignità e la autostima di una persona.
Il conte insegna come ragionano i criminali, interessante e spiega perchè un criminale andrebbe punito sempre con durezza e in maniera certa.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte, quelle prove non varrebbero, ma non puoi denunciare il coniuge per questo, chi lo fa finisce a pagare le spese legali di entrambi, perchè la privacy è una questione ben diversa di quella che reputi tu. Io non posso mettere naso nelle tue cose, il coniuge certo che può farlo, perchè azioni nascoste potrebbero anche essere di natura contraria alla famiglia stessa. Conte, smettila di dire che chi indaga su atteggiamenti evidentemente lesivi sia dalla parte del torto offendi davvero tanto con questo atteggiamento, visto che sei l'unico a dire cotal stronzata.


Mi dispiace per te, ma tutta questa materia qui, è oggigiorno oggetto di attenzione dagli studiosi.
Allora ingegnere, fai giretto da uno studio legale, e informati su cosa comporta che so, leggere la posta del coniuge a sua insaputa...ecc..ecc..ecc...
Io non offendo nessuno.
Indagare?
Indagare?
Ribadisco: chi spia di nascosto il coniuge, vuol dire che non si fida di lui.
E a sto punto non capisco chi è peggiore...
E anche se resto l'unico, fidati, non me ne frega un casso.
Ma tu pensi che uno come me non si pari il culo? Eh?
Porco mondo...se io mando un sms ESIGO che sia destinato ad una persona e letto solo da lei.
Daniele vai ad informarti.
Poi se tu hai la coscienza sporca e hai fatto di queste cagate sono solo cassi tuoi.

Sei un uomo con le palle?
Devi dire a tua moglie: senti cocca, bada a te, perchè io controllo tutto di te, dove vai, cosa fai, con chi parli, a chi scrivi...ecc..ecc..ecc...
Poi fai come ti pare.

Quel che è certo che se io fossi la moglie di Niko, e scopro che sono spiata da mio marito, io con lui, non ci berrò mai più neanche un caffè.
Oppure mi metterei d'accordo io per benino con il mio amichetto...per sistemare il sistema nervoso di mio marito.

Ma vai ad informarti.
E ritieniti fortunato, che certi amanti o mariti o mogli così epitate da te, un giorno non possano riconoscerti, perchè se fossero come me, non la passeresti liscia, altro che bucare le gomme...non la passeresti liscia.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mi stupisca quanto un criminale possa considerare una azione che non lede nessuno, giustificata da atteggiamenti evidentemente lesivi della dignità personali, peggio di una azione che lede evidentemente la dignità e la autostima di una persona.
> Il conte insegna come ragionano i criminali, interessante e spiega perchè un criminale andrebbe punito sempre con durezza e in maniera certa.


Senti.
Non a caso esistono le giudiziali.
Hai qualcosa contro qualcuno?
Lo citi a giudizio.
Ma devi stare attento.
Perchè se trascini in giudizio uno che poi riesce a mostrare con i fatti la sua innocenza, lui trascinerà in giudizio te, per diffamazione e compagnia bella.
E la patata ti si ritorce contro.
Viviamo in uno stato di diritto.

Non sei tu a decidere cosa è reato o meno.
Ma un codice.

Vai ad informarti.
Credimi: tu sei in piazza e insulti uno.
Bene se sto qua, ha due testimoni, e ti denuncia: tu sei fottuto.
Ma se non ci sono questi testimoni la fai franca.

Se tu vai a bucare le ruote di una macchina non tua, e i vicini ti vedono e ti denunciano: tu finisci nei guai.
Ah ma il proprietario dell' automobile, ti ha scopato la ragazza.
Non è pertinente.

Ma informati.

Immaginati Daniele, che tu in qualsiasi azienda vai per un colloquio di lavoro, ti sentissi rispondere...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...ma tu sei Daniele di tradi eh? AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...ti abbiamo letto nel forum....AHAHAHAHAHAHA...nononononono, noi certa gente nn la vbolgiamo in azienda. Pensaci Daniele.


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2011)

Scusa il coniuge ti tradisci e dovresti fidarti? Ma siamo pazzi? Ma solo nella tua mente una persona dovrebbe fare così.
Conte la fiducia non è un diritto acquisito, la si guadagna con i fatti e con i comportamenti, la moglie di Niko non ha la fiducia del marito per ottimi motivi e per stupidità sua, se tradisci fallo bene e non mostrare stranezze, se non ne sei capace...evita.
Le prove di niko non varrebbero in tribunale, ma allo stesso tempo lei dovrebbe avere le prove evidenti che lui ha visto certe cose, e di certo quello che dice niko non è prova, oltretutto lei per dimostrare di avere ragione dovrebbe ammettere in assurdo di essere fedifrega e quindi parimenti lui potrebbe dopo fare una separazione con addebito con tutto sistemato.
Conte, un conto è spiare per morbosità, un conto è controllare che chi ha sbagliato non continui a scivolare su quella maledetta buccia di banana.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Scusa il coniuge ti tradisci e dovresti fidarti? Ma siamo pazzi? Ma solo nella tua mente una persona dovrebbe fare così.
> Conte la fiducia non è un diritto acquisito, la si guadagna con i fatti e con i comportamenti, la moglie di Niko non ha la fiducia del marito per ottimi motivi e per stupidità sua, se tradisci fallo bene e non mostrare stranezze, se non ne sei capace...evita.
> Le prove di niko non varrebbero in tribunale, ma allo stesso tempo lei dovrebbe avere le prove evidenti che lui ha visto certe cose, e di certo quello che dice niko non è prova, oltretutto lei per dimostrare di avere ragione dovrebbe ammettere in assurdo di essere fedifrega e quindi parimenti lui potrebbe dopo fare una separazione con addebito con tutto sistemato.
> Conte, un conto è spiare per morbosità, un conto è controllare che chi ha sbagliato non continui a scivolare su quella maledetta buccia di banana.


Ok--
Ripeto: io dico a mia figlia, comportati bene, perchè vigilo su di te, ogni giorno è mio dovere accertarmi che tu abbia studiato e fatto i compiti, ogni giorno guardo il tuo diario.
Stiamo parlando di adulti consenzienti. Ok?
ALlora onestà vuole che sia lei che dica a lui: ho sbagliato, fai di tutto per impedirmi di restare in contatto con questa persona.
Non sopporto i comportamenti non trasparenti. Ok?

Inutile menar il can per l'aia: spiare mail, cellulari ecc..ecc..ecc..é: illegale.
pensa che se io faccio un concerto e tu registri senza il mio consenso, posso denunciarti.


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti.
> Non a caso esistono le giudiziali.
> Hai qualcosa contro qualcuno?
> Lo citi a giudizio.
> ...


Io sono una persona seria e che agisce in conseguenza di quello che dice, affidabile e certa, cosa che di te non si può proprio dire. L'affidabilità tua è efficienza solo della platea che puoi avere...non credo che faresti una azione se non ripagata dalla spettacolarità successiva e in questo ne sono certo, sei come era mio padre e quindi so bene come trattare persone del genere, assai diverse da me.
Io non ho bisogno di gente che appplaude la mia persona per sentirmi qualcuno, non sarò mai più nessuno e quindi non ho bisogno di una dose di autostima, io vado avanti per la mia strada, come un caterpillar, ci passi? Finisci sotto. Non ci passi? meglio per te. 
Non temere, io posso compiere crimini molto grandi e avrò sempre chi giurerà di avermi avuto a casa sua a giocare a carte o a guardare un film risultato finale? La parola di un paio di persone contro la parola di un altro paio di persone, nulla di fatto e ciao ciao. 
Solo che io anche se ho questa possibilità  non la uso, per il fatto che mi piace essere ritto e vivo meglio senza macchia, perchè so bene cosa sia la coscienza essendo io il più grande critico verso me stesso.


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok--
> Ripeto: io dico a mia figlia, comportati bene, perchè vigilo su di te, ogni giorno è mio dovere accertarmi che tu abbia studiato e fatto i compiti, ogni giorno guardo il tuo diario.
> Stiamo parlando di adulti consenzienti. Ok?
> ALlora onestà vuole che sia lei che dica a lui: ho sbagliato, fai di tutto per impedirmi di restare in contatto con questa persona.
> ...


Conte, sei un vile senza palle, lo sai e lo dimostri sempre, in quanto quotato urli al mondo che sei un vile, lo capiamo e ne prendiamo atto, non sei un uomo.


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2011)

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?p=151266#post151266

Conte, come la metti adesso? Il diritto alla privacy non è un diritto principale come tu enunci sempre, in caso di infedeltà  coniugale o presunta omosessualità ci si può passare sopra in nome di ben altri diritti, uno tra questi anche il diritto alla salute, perchè chi non tradisce sa con chi va a letto, ma questi non sanno con chi va a letto chi tradisce e dare per scontato l'uso del preservativo ha reso molti glandi a cavolfiore. Ed anche se il partner tradente ci dicesse che ha usato il preservativo...cosa ci direbbe che è vero? Con ogni probabilità ci avreva anche detto che non ci aveva tradito e magari anche "Non è come pensi" alla scoperta dei fatti.
Coonte, smettila di accusare Niko, sa e altri che hanno subito un trattamento non bello per giustificare te e i tuoi strani assetti famigliari, potrai essere una persona simpatica, spiritosa, ma seriamente i tuoi assetti non sono standard e comunque sia non sono d'esempio per nessuno, ci starete bene voi in quello, ottimo, ma non spacciarlo mai per normalità.


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scusami ma come fa?
> Non pensi che spiare l'altro di nascosto, sia la peggior forma di tradimento?
> Un inganno senza pari?
> Sai no che in tribunale se tu presenti prove sottratte con l'inganno, il giudice ficca dentro te eh?
> ...



Spiare è brutto.
Ma il dato di fatto è che lui sa, e lei non sa che lui sa.
E la mia sensazione è che lei si ostini ad aggrapparsi a questa pseudo-storia perchè non riesce ad ammettere di avere fatto una cavolata immane per una sciacquetta di uomo (il tipo).
In questo caso, chissà, sapere che Niko sa, e che si sta comportando da uomo, potrebbe costringerla ad affrontare la realtà.
Fino a che si ostina a fuggirla, non potrà mai dare una risposta a Niko, nè in un senso nè nell'altro.

E per la denuncia... Niko le dice che ha letto i messaggi,  lei dice ti denuncio, lui dice ah ma lo dicevo solo per tirarti fuori la verità. Nessuna denuncia.


----------



## sienne (27 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scusami ma come fa?
> Non pensi che *spiare l'altro di nascosto, sia la peggior forma di tradimento?
> Un inganno senza pari?*
> Sai no che in tribunale se tu presenti prove sottratte con l'inganno, il giudice ficca dentro te eh?
> ...


Ciao, 

 Per me, un inganno senza pari è quando l'altro ti guarda in faccia e ti mente senza battere ciglio … 



  Mi sembra di ricordare che la moglie di Niko l’ha fatto …


  Gli ha tolto qualsiasi possibilità di prendere posizione, di decidere, di interagire … di essere uomo … 





  Sienne


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2011)

Lo spazio privato degli altri è sacrosanto.
come lo sarebbe il rispetto per la loro buona fede e chi tradisce ovviamente viene meno in questo senso mettendo in discussione un po' tutto quello che si è creduto fino a quel momento.
mi pare che, nostro malgrado, arrivare a tutelare la propria dignità e a volte anche salute sia legittimo.
certamente se arrivi al punto di dover spiare la cosa diventa sconfortante decretando, per me , la fine di un rapporto degno di questo nome.


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scusami ma come fa?
> Non pensi che spiare l'altro di nascosto, sia la peggior forma di tradimento?
> Un inganno senza pari?
> Sai no che in tribunale se tu presenti prove sottratte con l'inganno, il giudice ficca dentro te eh?
> ...


 avendo una grande faccia di tolla sì.


----------



## tradito77 (27 Giugno 2011)

In effetti non è bello controllare sms, e-mail, ecc...
Però quasi sempre chi è stato tradito lo fa. Dopo che ti crolla la fiducia nell'altro, hai bisogno di sapere cosa pensa veramente per capire se si può andare avanti. Io l'ho fatto, ho capito che non avevo altro da temere, ora è tornato quasi tutto come prima, cioè con la massima fiducia ma a volte il dubbio c'è. Non controllo più sms o altro, ma per esempio se una volta torna più tardi del solito la tempesto di domande precise su dov'è stata. Prima non lo facevo, ora mi viene così...


----------



## Kid (27 Giugno 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> In effetti non è bello controllare sms, e-mail, ecc...
> Però quasi sempre chi è stato tradito lo fa. Dopo che ti crolla la fiducia nell'altro, hai bisogno di sapere cosa pensa veramente per capire se si può andare avanti. Io l'ho fatto, ho capito che non avevo altro da temere, ora è tornato quasi tutto come prima, cioè con la massima fiducia ma a volte il dubbio c'è. Non controllo più sms o altro, ma per esempio se una volta torna più tardi del solito la tempesto di domande precise su dov'è stata. Prima non lo facevo, ora mi viene così...



Ma si dai... l'ho fatto pure io per un pò dopo il tradimento, poi ho cominciato a sentirmi stupido nel farlo e ho smesso.

Ormai sono dell'idea che se uno vuole tradire DAVVERO, non si fa sgamare in maniera cretina con il cellulare.


----------



## tradito77 (27 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> quoto! :up: il tradimento non è solo fisico! quello a volte è solo l'apice di un tradimento che è iniziato molto tempo prima!


Per me invece se la mia compagna non fosse andata a letto con l'altro sarebbe stato "meno grave".
Penso che il sesso conti molto nel muovere l'ago della bilancia...


----------



## Simy (27 Giugno 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Per me invece se la mia compagna non fosse andata a letto con l'altro sarebbe stato "meno grave".
> Penso che il sesso conti molto nel muovere l'ago della bilancia...


 Sicuramente il sesso conta molto...ma secondo me è solo il "finale" di un tradimento...
il vero tradimento inizia molto prima e poi quasi inevitabilente si arriva al sesso


----------



## Kid (27 Giugno 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Per me invece se la mia compagna non fosse andata a letto con l'altro sarebbe stato "meno grave".
> Penso che il sesso conti molto nel muovere l'ago della bilancia...


Vabbè mi pare logico, credo che soprattutto per un uomo la cosa sia molto umiliante.


----------



## Simy (27 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Vabbè mi pare logico, credo che soprattutto per un uomo la cosa sia molto umiliante.


 è umiliante anche per una donna Kid...non solo per un uomo!
e cmq ritieni davvero sia meno "grave" uno scmabio di e-mail / sms....sguardi, effusioni, desiderio...solo perchè non c'è l'atto sessuale?


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Per me invece se la mia compagna non fosse andata a letto con l'altro sarebbe stato "meno grave".
> Penso che il sesso conti molto nel muovere l'ago della bilancia...


 posto che è pur vero che esistano tanti modi per tradire la fiducia e le aspettative dell'altro, il tradimento sessuale è fuori da ogni ipocrisia quello che segna di più da parecchi punti di vista .
non si tratta soltanto dell "uso del corpo del proprio partner" ma del furto di una esclusività emotiva irripetibile che faceva sentire la coppia un po' al centro del mondo.(magari solo uno della coppia pensava fosse così)
ho usato un linguaggio apparentemente esagerato ma non so in che altra maniera spiegarlo


----------



## Kid (27 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> è umiliante anche per una donna Kid...non solo per un uomo!
> e cmq ritieni davvero sia meno "grave" uno scmabio di e-mail / sms....sguardi, effusioni, desiderio...solo perchè non c'è l'atto sessuale?


Non metto in dubbio lo sia anche per la donna eh, solo che nell'uomo c'è anche quel "senso di proprietà" (stupido quanto volete) della donna che è molto radicato in noi.

E comunque si, credo avrei vissuto notti meno agitate se non ci fosse stato scambio di fluidi corporei tra di loro.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> posto che è pur vero che esistano tanti modi per tradire la fiducia e le aspettative dell'altro, *il tradimento sessuale è fuori da ogni ipocrisia quello che segna di più da parecchi punti di vista* .
> non si tratta soltanto dell "uso del corpo del proprio partner" ma del furto di una esclusività emotiva irripetibile che faceva sentire la coppia un po' al centro del mondo.(magari solo uno della coppia pensava fosse così)
> ho usato un linguaggio apparentemente esagerato ma non so in che altra maniera spiegarlo


 
Quello che esprimi è indubbio.

Però "stimo" di più un individuo che arriva fino in fondo nel tradimento (leggi: a consumare l'atto sessuale) 
quelli che si limitano a pasticciare con sms e mail secondo me sono dei senza palle ( uomini e donne indistintamente, ovvio)


----------



## tradito77 (27 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quello che esprimi è indubbio.
> 
> Però "stimo" di più un individuo che arriva fino in fondo nel tradimento (leggi: a consumare l'atto sessuale)
> quelli che si limitano a pasticciare con sms e mail secondo me sono dei senza palle ( uomini e donne indistintamente, ovvio)


Infatti: finchè ci si ferma lì è poco più che un gioco (con tutto il negativo correlato al fatto che si prende in giro il partner), ma se si arriva al sesso allora si distrugge quello che di più intimo c'è in una coppia...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Giugno 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Infatti: finchè ci si ferma lì è poco più che un gioco (con tutto il negativo correlato al fatto che si prende in giro il partner), ma se si arriva al sesso allora si distrugge quello che di più intimo c'è in una coppia...


se si deve distruggere sia per un motivo concreto, non per 4 smanettamenti adolescenziali....

...tanto la fiducia è bella e andata lo stesso


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Giugno 2011)

e comunque una cosa che non capisco davvero è questa:

come mai molti uomini che da liberi considerano il sesso come un divertimento e niente più, una volta accoppiati arrivino a fissarsi
su di esso come la cosa più intima e sacra, tanto da giustificare il disprezzo totale verso la propria donna se questa lo pratica con altri


----------



## Kid (27 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e comunque una cosa che non capisco davvero è questa:
> 
> come mai molti uomini che da liberi considerano il sesso come un divertimento e niente più, una volta accoppiati arrivino a fissarsi
> su di esso come la cosa più intima e sacra, tanto da giustificare il disprezzo totale verso la propria donna se questa lo pratica con altri



Perchè per l'uomo la donna è una sua proprietà, mi pare sotto agli occhi di tutti, anche di chi non vuole vedere. Certi istinti primordiali non ce li leveremo mai di torno.


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e comunque una cosa che non capisco davvero è questa:
> 
> come mai molti uomini che da liberi considerano il sesso come un divertimento e niente più, una volta accoppiati arrivino a fissarsi
> su di esso come la cosa più intima e sacra, tanto da giustificare il disprezzo totale verso la propria donna se questa lo pratica con altri


è la distinzione fra sesso e amore, a volte.
altre puro senso di proprietà


----------



## lothar57 (27 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quello che esprimi è indubbio.
> 
> Però "stimo" di più un individuo che arriva fino in fondo nel tradimento (leggi: a consumare l'atto sessuale)
> quelli che si limitano a pasticciare con sms e mail secondo me sono dei senza palle ( uomini e donne indistintamente, ovvio)


 
concordo Chiara,ne ho trovate tante che messe alle strette non hanno le palle per farlo,in effetti non tutti ne  sono capaci...ci vuole sangue freddo.pochi scrupoli.e'un giochino non per tutti


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> concordo Chiara,ne ho trovate tante che messe alle strette non hanno le palle per farlo,in effetti non tutti ne sono capaci...ci vuole sangue freddo.pochi scrupoli.e'un giochino non per tutti


 vero


----------



## sienne (27 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> concordo Chiara,ne ho trovate tante che messe alle strette non hanno le palle per farlo,in effetti non tutti ne  sono capaci...ci vuole sangue freddo.pochi scrupoli.e'un giochino non per tutti


Ciao, 

... punto di vista ... secondo me, alla fine hanno avuto le palle per dire NO 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ... punto di vista ... secondo me, alla fine hanno avuto le palle per dire NO
> 
> sienne


 quelli infatti sono gli attributi veri; gli lascerei l'illusione:mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (27 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> quelli infatti sono gli attributi veri; gli lascerei l'illusione:mrgreen:


Fate un pò voi. Chiaro, meglio se uno si tira indietro, lodevole, corretto... se lo fa all'inizio però!

Altrimenti a casa mia, questo modo di fare si chiama lanciare il sassso e tirare indietro la mano. Cosa alquanto sgradevole.


----------



## lothar57 (27 Giugno 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ... punto di vista ... secondo me, alla fine hanno avuto le palle per dire NO
> 
> sienne


cara Sienne,buongiorno a te:non concordo sai....se chatti,mandi foto,e ovviamente cell,non puoi tirarti indietro.
Credo sia anche pericoloso,perche'non tutti sono signori come il sottoscritto,che al minimo accenno di una ''lei che se la tira'',gira i tacchi e sparisce


----------



## Simy (27 Giugno 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ... punto di vista ... secondo me, alla fine hanno avuto le palle per dire NO
> 
> sienne


 avere le palle significa dire no da subito...non dopo aver superato certi limiti...li significa non averle!


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io sono una persona seria e che agisce in conseguenza di quello che dice, affidabile e certa, cosa che di te non si può proprio dire. L'affidabilità tua è efficienza solo della platea che puoi avere...non credo che faresti una azione se non ripagata dalla spettacolarità successiva e in questo ne sono certo, sei come era mio padre e quindi so bene come trattare persone del genere, assai diverse da me.
> Io non ho bisogno di gente che appplaude la mia persona per sentirmi qualcuno, non sarò mai più nessuno e quindi non ho bisogno di una dose di autostima, io vado avanti per la mia strada, come un caterpillar, ci passi? Finisci sotto. Non ci passi? meglio per te.
> Non temere, io posso compiere crimini molto grandi e avrò sempre chi giurerà di avermi avuto a casa sua a giocare a carte o a guardare un film risultato finale? La parola di un paio di persone contro la parola di un altro paio di persone, nulla di fatto e ciao ciao.
> Solo che io anche se ho questa possibilità  non la uso, per il fatto che mi piace essere ritto e vivo meglio senza macchia, perchè so bene cosa sia la coscienza essendo io il più grande critico verso me stesso.


E secondo te le altre persone come fanno?
COme mai esistono "punizioni" contro i "reati"?
Io non sono tuo padre.
Ok, caterpillar, ma ricordati che nella vita troverai ancora molti portoni in faccia.
Imparerai a furia di legnate, che certi ostacoli, non vanno presi di petto, ma aggirati, con buon senso e saggezza.
Compi pure i tuoi crimini.
Nessuno è senza macchia.
Chi può dire questo?
Tu sei così ripiegato su te stesso che se fai il male, neanche te ne accorgi.
Sai benissimo però dentro di te, di aver fatto qualche porcata contro la tua ex, o contro uomini colpevoli di averti trombato la ragazza, tipo mettere su un sito gay il loro numero di cellulare...
Credimi tu ti vanti di cose che nessuno di noi farebbe...
Ma se ti fa felice...perchè no?


----------



## Kid (27 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> avere le palle significa dire no da subito...non dopo aver superato certi limiti...li significa non averle!


Brava ma sei arrivata tardi!


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte, sei un vile senza palle, lo sai e lo dimostri sempre, in quanto quotato urli al mondo che sei un vile, lo capiamo e ne prendiamo atto, non sei un uomo.


Intanto io dove volevo arrivare sono arrivato.
Quando sei nei guai, inizi anche tu solo ad offendere.
Ok, sono un vile...
Credimi Daniele, questa maschera che mi metti su, mi fa comodo da impazzire.:up::up::up:


----------



## lothar57 (27 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Fate un pò voi. Chiaro, meglio se uno si tira indietro, lodevole, corretto... se lo fa all'inizio però!
> 
> Altrimenti a casa mia, questo modo di fare si chiama lanciare il sassso e tirare indietro la mano. Cosa alquanto sgradevole.


 
vero Kid.....e'quello che scrivo io piu'sotto,quelle str....e,ci sono,e sono parecchie,specialmente se sono sposate,vorrebbero scoparsi tutti,ma stringi stringi hanno una grande paura...ho una bella amicizia con una tipa che da subito mi ha detto''non solo sesso,ma un compagno''..lei e'separata ,e'stata molto onesta,l'ammiro e stimo...ma le altre.....


----------



## lothar57 (27 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Intanto io dove volevo arrivare sono arrivato.
> Quando sei nei guai, inizi anche tu solo ad offendere.
> Ok, sono un vile...
> Credimi Daniele, questa maschera che mi metti su, mi fa comodo da impazzire.:up::up::up:


 
Conte passa e non ti curar di loro,ora Lothar e'tornato..Daniele e'un grande invornito,non dargli retta,se capisco bene abita a 50km da qua',lo vorrei traviare,a pignoletto e gnocca...chissa'..hai visto mai...????

Vai subito al mio post...mi serve una dritta.....e aiuto...ciao
buon pranzo


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> avere le palle significa dire no da subito*...non dopo aver superato certi limiti*...li significa non averle!


 forse sono distratta.....chi ha parlato di questo?
chi fa il cretino/la civetta è anocra più detestabile


----------



## Kid (27 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vero Kid.....e'quello che scrivo io piu'sotto,quelle str....e,ci sono,e sono parecchie,specialmente se sono sposate,vorrebbero scoparsi tutti,ma stringi stringi hanno una grande paura...ho una bella amicizia con una tipa che da subito mi ha detto''non solo sesso,ma un compagno''..lei e'separata ,e'stata molto onesta,l'ammiro e stimo...ma le altre.....



Io non ho nulla contro il "giocare" tra amici/colleghi, basta che si sappia subito dove si vuole arrivare col gioco.

Se mi fai capire una cosa e una volta arrivato al dunque ti tiri indietro... non solo sei disonesto con il tuo partner, ma sei pure stronzo con il traditore.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?p=151266#post151266
> 
> Conte, come la metti adesso? Il diritto alla privacy non è un diritto principale come tu enunci sempre, in caso di infedeltà  coniugale o presunta omosessualità ci si può passare sopra in nome di ben altri diritti, uno tra questi anche il diritto alla salute, perchè chi non tradisce sa con chi va a letto, ma questi non sanno con chi va a letto chi tradisce e dare per scontato l'uso del preservativo ha reso molti glandi a cavolfiore. Ed anche se il partner tradente ci dicesse che ha usato il preservativo...cosa ci direbbe che è vero? Con ogni probabilità ci avreva anche detto che non ci aveva tradito e magari anche "Non è come pensi" alla scoperta dei fatti.
> Coonte, smettila di accusare Niko, sa e altri che hanno subito un trattamento non bello per giustificare te e i tuoi strani assetti famigliari, potrai essere una persona simpatica, spiritosa, ma seriamente i tuoi assetti non sono standard e comunque sia non sono d'esempio per nessuno, ci starete bene voi in quello, ottimo, ma non spacciarlo mai per normalità.



Ma ci mancherebbe...
So che i miei assetti non sono standard eh?
Lo so...
Ma a me piace vivere così.
E a te non tolgo nulla.
L'unica cosa che ti ho chiesto è conoscere la tua ex.
Finchè tu non farai questo per me...

Non accuso Niko.
Dico solo che quello che lui fa ad insaputa di sua moglie non è affatto una cosa degna di un uomo con le palle, è da vigliacchi...non a caso si dice: i vigliacchi all'ombra...

Ma vorrei tanto sentire qui dentro come reagirebbero le donne di tradi, se scoprissero di essere controllate di nascosto dai loro coniugi.

Ste robe non si fanno.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Spiare è brutto.
> Ma il dato di fatto è che lui sa, e lei non sa che lui sa.
> E la mia sensazione è che lei si ostini ad aggrapparsi a questa pseudo-storia perchè non riesce ad ammettere di avere fatto una cavolata immane per una sciacquetta di uomo (il tipo).
> In questo caso, chissà, sapere che Niko sa, e che si sta comportando da uomo, potrebbe costringerla ad affrontare la realtà.
> ...


La moglie di Niko non è me.
Io ho detto che farei se fossi sua moglie.

Si avere palle significa dirle, senti, guarda che ti sto controllando, appunto perchè non ti credo più.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Per me, un inganno senza pari è quando l'altro ti guarda in faccia e ti mente senza battere ciglio …
> 
> ...


Hai ragione...
Ma i fatti sono sempre quelli...no?
Uno ti mente...
Ma porco mondo solo io sento quella cosa dentro quando una persona mi sta mentendo?
E credimi più tu fai il credulone più te ne raccontano di balle...
Ma dentro di me...le chiamo...come dire..."Scuse" per non dirti la verità.

Tanto insomma prima o poi le cose saltano fuori da sole no?

Ma insisto su sto punto.
Io le avrei detto, non ti credo, e ti controllerò, vedi tu...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma si dai... l'ho fatto pure io per un pò dopo il tradimento, poi ho cominciato a sentirmi stupido nel farlo e ho smesso.
> 
> Ormai sono dell'idea che se uno vuole tradire DAVVERO, non si fa sgamare in maniera cretina con il cellulare.


AH ecco Kid,....
Ecco io ho troppa paura di sentirmi stupido...
E pensa che figura di merda ti fai con lei...

La fiducia?
Si rinnova eh?
Tu ora sai che se lei vuole, fa.
Se non fa, è bontà sua, e rispetto per te.

Un conto è sospettare invano...
Un conto è dare per scontato che certe cose possano capitare.

Certo che non si fa sgamare...
E anzi, posso dire, che tante persone appunto evitano di mettersi in certi guai, dicendo a sè stesso, ma se poi mi becca...quali saranno i prezzi da pagare?

Pare che psicologicamente, certe tentazioni vengano vinte dalla paura delle conseguenze. No?


----------



## sienne (27 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cara Sienne,buongiorno a te:non concordo sai....se chatti,mandi foto,e ovviamente cell,non puoi tirarti indietro.
> Credo sia anche pericoloso,perche'non tutti sono signori come il sottoscritto,che al minimo accenno di una ''lei che se la tira'',gira i tacchi e sparisce


Ciao, 

 Be, ovvio che le regole del gioco dovrebbero essere chiare sin dall’inizio.  Però fare un flirt, anche piccante, è lecito senza dover arrivare al dunque …
  Poi chi lo sa se qualcosa l’ha smontata durante il gioco … o ha cambiato idea … la cosa importante è essere fedeli a se stessi … anche se comporta lasciare a secco l’altro … 

ma se se la tira ... poveraccia però ... 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2011)

c'è da dire che ,con il senno del poi ,molti avrebbero ringraziato il cielo se ci fosse stata l'ispirazione di fare un passo indietro


----------



## Kid (27 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AH ecco Kid,....
> Ecco io ho troppa paura di sentirmi stupido...
> E pensa che figura di merda ti fai con lei...
> 
> ...


Completamente d'accordo con te. :up:


----------



## Simy (27 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> forse sono distratta.....chi ha parlato di questo?
> chi fa il cretino/la civetta è anocra più detestabile


 si discuteva sul fatto che a volte il sesso è solo l'apice di un tradimento iniziato con sms e-mail...doppi sensi....etc etc...


----------



## Kid (27 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è da dire che ,con il senno del poi ,molti avrebbero ringraziato il cielo se ci fosse stata l'ispirazione di fare un passo indietro



Ah be, dalla parte del potenziale tradito siamo d'accordo, ci mancherebbe altro.


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> si discuteva sul fatto che a volte il sesso è solo l'apice di un tradimento iniziato con sms e-mail...doppi sensi....etc etc...


 è chiaro che chi ha queste abitudini tanto appagato non è


----------



## Simy (27 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Brava ma sei arrivata tardi!


 :bleble:


----------



## Simy (27 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> è chiaro che chi ha queste abitudini tanto appagato non è


 vero..ma poi magari all'ultimo si tira indietro...e questo no  vuol dire avere le palle per dire di no!


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Infatti: finchè ci si ferma lì è poco più che un gioco (con tutto il negativo correlato al fatto che si prende in giro il partner), ma se si arriva al sesso allora si distrugge quello che di più intimo c'è in una coppia...



Ah....
Ma secondo te...quello che c'è di più intimo in una coppia è il sesso?

Per me è tutto quell'insieme di cose che fanno dire: NOI.

Ma vediamo di capirci...
Anch'io la pensavo come te.
Ma solo con la mia prima donna.
Quella che mi ha sverginato.
Poi quando andai con la seconda, capii, che quell'esclusività era andata in mona per sempre eh?

Ma ero partito con questo sogno:
Io sarò tutto e solo di una donna: la mia compagna.
Ehm...mi sono sentito poi dire...ma da che mondo salti fuori tu?

Pensa io ho sposato una donna che era promessa sposa ad un altro...
Cosa dovrei pensare?
Mi sono tirato su uno scarto?

E pensa quell'altro se l'è pappata nel suo massimo fulgore...tra i 18 e i 25 anni...

Si compresi che non poteva essere tutta mia...si...


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ah be, dalla parte del potenziale tradito siamo d'accordo, ci mancherebbe altro.


 no, del traditore che ha perso tanto per qualche emozione


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e comunque una cosa che non capisco davvero è questa:
> 
> come mai molti uomini che da liberi considerano il sesso come un divertimento e niente più, una volta accoppiati arrivino a fissarsi
> su di esso come la cosa più intima e sacra, tanto da giustificare il disprezzo totale verso la propria donna se questa lo pratica con altri


Mah sai becero maschilismo...
Dipende dall'affiatamento e l'intesa di una coppia...
Io disprezzerei la mia donna...solo se non pratica con me...ma con altri si...
Solo se non mi facesse sentire il numero uno...
Solo se mi facesse sentire di venire dopo mille sua cazzate...


----------



## sienne (27 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hai ragione...
> Ma i fatti sono sempre quelli...no?
> Uno ti mente...
> Ma porco mondo solo io sento quella cosa dentro quando una persona mi sta mentendo?
> ...


Ciao Conte, 

 Così ho scoperto l’inganno … ho capito che stava mentendo … lo sentivo dentro … 



  Concordo con te sul grassetto ... io glielo ho detto, quando mi è capitato di sbirciare nelle sue cose … cosa bruttissima … ma è giusto che lo sappia … 

  sienne


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Fate un pò voi. Chiaro, meglio se uno si tira indietro, lodevole, corretto... se lo fa all'inizio però!
> 
> Altrimenti a casa mia, questo modo di fare si chiama lanciare il sassso e tirare indietro la mano. Cosa alquanto sgradevole.


Vero.
Sei sempre più saggio Kid.
Conosci quelle di gomma?
Te la tirano fin sotto il naso...poi quando tu sei lì...aprono le dita e staffete...resti a bocca asciutta.


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> vero..ma poi magari all'ultimo si tira indietro...e questo no vuol dire avere le palle per dire di no!


 a volte sarà così, altre no


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vero Kid.....e'quello che scrivo io piu'sotto,quelle str....e,ci sono,e sono parecchie,specialmente se sono sposate,vorrebbero scoparsi tutti,ma stringi stringi hanno una grande paura...ho una bella amicizia con una tipa che da subito mi ha detto''non solo sesso,ma un compagno''..lei e'separata ,e'stata molto onesta,l'ammiro e stimo...ma le altre.....


Maddai Lothar...
Ragioniamo...un conto è giocattolare con fantasie...e il virtuale aiuta tanto questo...come dire tu le dici...ah se potessi ti manderei in paradiso...qui e là...

Per me c'è tutto un rituale di interazione in cui ognuno dei due toglie i paletti eh?

Ma il bello è...lasciare la porta aperta ad ogni possibilità...

Penso che mettere fretta od ansia in queste cose sia pernicioso...

Cioè io trovo normale che per la donna X io sia un bellissimo uomo, e per quella Y non sia una persona desiderabile...eh?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> forse sono distratta.....chi ha parlato di questo?
> chi fa il cretino/la civetta è anocra più detestabile


E perchè?
Mica siamo statue di marmo eh?
Una giusta dose di civetteria è piacevolissima in una donna eh?
Come una giusta dose di galanteria maschile...fa sempre piacere eh?


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E perchè?
> Mica siamo statue di marmo eh?
> Una giusta dose di civetteria è piacevolissima in una donna eh?
> Come una giusta dose di galanteria maschile...fa sempre piacere eh?


 galanteria è già diversa...
e "una certa dose" magari è solo femminilità spontanea.civetteria ha un'accezione negativa, per me


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Conte,
> 
> Così ho scoperto l’inganno … ho capito che stava mentendo … lo sentivo dentro …
> 
> ...


Brava.
Ripeto tu sei una persona fantastica sienne!
Dai cazzo...
Credi che non mi sia mai capitato di vedere mia figlia mogia dire...che a scuola è andata bene?

Ah si, dai mostrami i quaderni...
Ah li ho lasciati a scuola...

E io...ok, ho capito hai preso un 4, dai lo sai che poi devo firmare...

Io penso comunque che in amore, siamo anche noi, che vogliamo vedere quel che vogliamo vedere.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> galanteria è già diversa...
> e "una certa dose" magari è solo femminilità spontanea.civetteria ha un'accezione negativa, per me


Mah...sai...
Sono ben poche le cose che per te hanno un'accezione positiva.


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah...sai...
> Sono ben poche le cose che per te hanno un'accezione positiva.


 avendo delle buone basi per la tua affermazione non oso contraddirti


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> avendo delle buone basi per la tua affermazione non oso contraddirti


Sai interpreto quello che tu scrivi


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai interpreto quello che tu scrivi


 caspita....ho anch'io un traduttore:rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> *galanteria* è già diversa...
> e "una certa dose" magari è solo *femminilità spontanea*.civetteria ha un'accezione negativa, per me


 
Appunto.
Sono d'accordissimo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Brava.
> Ripeto tu sei una persona fantastica sienne!
> Dai cazzo...
> Credi che non mi sia mai capitato di vedere mia figlia mogia dire...che a scuola è andata bene?
> ...


 
Ehm...

gli= a lui, a lei, complemento di termine

li= loro, complemento oggetto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Perchè per l'uomo la donna è una sua proprietà, mi pare sotto agli occhi di tutti, anche di chi non vuole vedere. Certi istinti primordiali non ce li leveremo mai di torno.


 
Ma se è così come dici non esiste sulla faccia della terra un uomo che ami veramente una donna


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> *è la distinzione fra sesso e amore*, a volte.
> altre puro senso di proprietà


 
Se è così, allora certo che la cosa si fa sacra.


----------



## lothar57 (27 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> è chiaro che chi ha queste abitudini tanto appagato non è


 
io sono la negazione vivente del tuo concetto...


----------



## Niko74 (27 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Niko...
> Per quel che vale, io glielo direi a tua moglie, che "sai".
> Semplicemente perchè fugge completamente la realtà, secondo me non pensa e non riflette perchè non riesce/vuole farlo. Non reisce ad affrontare la realtà.
> *E non sapere che tu sai*, la "aiuta" a continuare a vivere in un mondo irreale e fuori dal tempo, in cui quello che fa (o non fa) è completamente staccato dalla sua vita a casa.


Giusto per chiarire, lei sa che in qualche modo la controllo e glielo ho pure detto apertamente circa un mese fa.
Non sa gli ultimi 2 episodi....però ragionando un attimo lo può dedurre. O gli devo dire ogni volta "tu hai fatto questo", ecc....


----------



## Niko74 (27 Giugno 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Caro Niko, a grandi linee ho letto la tua lunga storia.
> Lei che si invaghisce di un bellimbusto single e prevedibile nelle sue frasi smielate da Baci Perugina. Lei che mente a tutto spiano. Tu che la spii sul cellulare per capire cosa sta succedendo, visto che lei a parole non ha il coraggio di dirti niente.
> Tra l'altro non siete solo sposati, siete una famiglia con bambino piccolissimo da crescere.
> 
> ...


Direi che hai centrato il punto :up:
A parte quel "lato" mia moglie è comunque in gamba sia come madre che come donna e come gestione della casa. Oltetutto il bambino non risente della cosa, visto che non è che si sta a sbraitare dalla mattina alla sera. Vive in un ambiente civile ed entrambi concordiamo quasi completamente su come crescerlo.
Sono convinto che nostro figlio verrebbe su bene.

Il punto non sono IO ma è mia moglie che deve decidere cosa vuole fare. Io le ho messo in chiaro fin da subito che posso tollerare e cercare di risolvere qualsiasi tipo di problema possa sorgere TRA DI NOI ma non accetto che lei continui la sua tresca fin che sta con me. Se vuole continuare a stare con me lei DEVE troncare con l'altro e glielo ho detto più volte. Non mi sta bene che vada a cercarsi fuori quello che non trova qui. Io non lo faccio nemmeno ora...che sono 6 mesi che non trombo 
Certo capisco che non siano cose che si spengano con l'interruttore e difatti le sto dando tempo...questi 4 mesi sono stati difficili, però davo per scontato che non si vedessero più e pure lei si sforzasse...poi vedo che in una settimana si son visti 2 volte...e allora io che diamine ci sto a fare qua.

Lei ora è al mare e sa di avere solo 2 settimane per provare a decidere qualcosa (qualunque cosa)...vedremo...


----------



## Niko74 (27 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bravissima Ari...
> Hai elencato tutte le domande che io mi pongo prima di lasciare una persona.
> Perchè vediamo solo il lato tristo?
> Solo quello che lei o lui NON hanno fatto per noi, o l'impegno che non sono riusciti a mantenere?
> ...


Eh eh...come al solito tu vedi le cose a modo tuo 
Per quello che ho avuto modo di leggere (lo dico prima che mi dici "tu parli perché non sai...) sei tu che ne combini a lei.

A mio modo di vedere tu la "sfrutti" tua moglie :up:


----------



## Niko74 (27 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scusami ma come fa?
> Non pensi che spiare l'altro di nascosto, sia la peggior forma di tradimento?
> Un inganno senza pari?
> Sai no che in tribunale se tu presenti prove sottratte con l'inganno, il giudice ficca dentro te eh?
> ...


Senti caro....primo glielo ho detto in faccia spiattellandogli pure l'ora in cui lo ha chiamato quando stava negandp spudoratamente come al solito.

Quindi IO non inganno proprio nessuno...mentre di lei non si può dire altrettanto.

Per il grassetto evidentemente lei non è come te e pur sapendo che ingannare il partner è illegale (e soprattutto non pensa che sono io ad ingannarla a differenza tua).

Poi ovviamente mica ci sono tracce di quello che io riesco a sapere eh


----------



## Niko74 (27 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> .....
> Ribadisco: *chi spia di nascosto il coniuge, vuol dire che non si fida di lui.*
> *E a sto punto non capisco chi è peggiore...*
> E anche se resto l'unico, fidati, non me ne frega un casso.
> ...


Guarda...vedo che pensi di avere ragione tu....e non sono certo io a poterti far cambiare idea, però solo 2 cosine:

- se uno controlla i messaggi del partner è ovvio che non si fida e, nel mio caso almeno, faccio pure bene a non fidarmi

- io lo ho detto a mia moglie che so quello che fa....le palle non le ha lei che mente anche di fronte all'evidenza

- riguardo al "non la passeresti liscia" finale....beh......:rotfl:. Secondo me se ti trovi difronte un marito incazzato tu scappi a gambe levate caro il mio conte (sempre per come ho imparato a conoscerti sul forum ovviamente....)


----------



## Niko74 (27 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok--
> Ripeto: io dico a mia figlia, comportati bene, perchè vigilo su di te, ogni giorno è mio dovere accertarmi che tu abbia studiato e fatto i compiti, ogni giorno guardo il tuo diario.
> Stiamo parlando di adulti consenzienti. Ok?
> ALlora onestà vuole che sia lei che dica a lui: ho sbagliato, fai di tutto per impedirmi di restare in contatto con questa persona.
> ...


E chi dice il contrario?
Ovvio che non si baserebbe una separazione sul controllo di mail e cellulari. 
Poi vorrei ben vedere se mia moglie avesse il coraggio di negare (lo sa già pure la madre)...non credo sarebbe cosi ipocrita


----------



## Niko74 (27 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Spiare è brutto.
> *Ma il dato di fatto è che lui sa, e lei non sa che lui sa*.
> E la mia sensazione è che lei si ostini ad aggrapparsi a questa pseudo-storia perchè non riesce ad ammettere di avere fatto una cavolata immane per una sciacquetta di uomo (il tipo).
> In questo caso, chissà, sapere che Niko sa, e che si sta comportando da uomo, potrebbe costringerla ad affrontare la realtà.
> ...


Ripeto lei sa chi io so 

Io le ho detto che leggo i sms e lei NON ha detto ti denuncio...perché non è ipocrita.


----------



## Niko74 (27 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ci mancherebbe...
> So che i miei assetti non sono standard eh?
> Lo so...
> Ma a me piace vivere così.
> ...


All'insaputa una mazza.....
poi ovviamente tu non accusi nessuno dicendo: "io non ti accuso, ma chi fa cosi è senza palle e vigliacco" ...ci rido su che è meglio :rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Guarda...vedo che pensi di avere ragione tu....e non sono certo io a poterti far cambiare idea, però solo 2 cosine:
> 
> - *se uno controlla i messaggi del partner è ovvio che non si fida* e, nel mio caso almeno, faccio pure bene a non fidarmi
> 
> ...


E quell'uno, che ci sta a fare insieme a una persona di cui non si fida?
Se per quell'uno la fiducia è il PRIMO dei valori, dovrebbe agire di conseguenza


----------



## Niko74 (27 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma se è così come dici non esiste sulla faccia della terra un uomo che ami veramente una donna


Mmmmhhhh....ma tu sei un pò fissata con sta cosa degli uomini che non amano le donne eh?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ripeto lei sa chi io so
> 
> Io le ho detto che leggo i sms e lei NON ha detto ti denuncio...perché non è ipocrita.


Ma non vuoi proprio capire, secondo me.

Al di là che ci sia qualcosa da controllare o meno, io non tollererei nemmeno per un istante un marito che guarda il mio telefonino a mia insaputa.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mmmmhhhh....ma tu sei un pò fissata con sta cosa degli uomini che non amano le donne eh?


 
Beh, io non ho mai controllato mio mariton neanche quando c'erano forti motivi per farlo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mmmmhhhh....ma tu sei un pò fissata con sta cosa degli uomini che non amano le donne eh?


No, non sono fissata, infatti un uomo che mi ama io ce l'ho.


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No, non sono fissata, infatti un uomo che mi ama io ce l'ho.


E si chiama Alce Mentolo :mexican: Non potevo trattenermi


----------



## Mari' (27 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No, non sono fissata, infatti un uomo che mi ama io ce l'ho.



Tuo marito?


----------



## Niko74 (27 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E quell'uno, che ci sta a fare insieme a una persona di cui non si fida?
> Se per *quell'uno la fiducia è il PRIMO dei valori*, dovrebbe agire di conseguenza


Se la fiducia è il PRIMO dei valori non potrebbe starci assieme. 
Evidentemente per me è importante (MOLTO) ma non è l'unico dei valori...anche perché visto che ora non c'è più cosa ci starei a fare qui?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Se la fiducia è il PRIMO dei valori non potrebbe starci assieme.
> Evidentemente per me è importante (MOLTO) ma non è l'unico dei valori...anche perché visto che ora non c'è più cosa ci starei a fare qui?


 
per la serie: fatti una domanda e datti una risposta:carneval:


----------



## Niko74 (27 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma non vuoi proprio capire, secondo me.
> 
> Al di là che ci sia qualcosa da controllare o meno, io non tollererei nemmeno per un istante un marito che guarda il mio telefonino a mia insaputa.


Io capisco che per te è cosi.
Per me invece è che se mia moglie continua a prendermi per i fondelli non possiamo continuare a stare insieme.... e lei sta continuando a prendermi per i fondelli...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tuo marito?


 
Sì, quello di cui sono sicura.


----------



## Mari' (27 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Se la fiducia è il PRIMO dei valori non potrebbe starci assieme.
> Evidentemente per me è importante (MOLTO) ma non è l'unico dei valori...anche perché* visto che ora non c'è più cosa ci starei a fare qui?*


Seriamente Niko, cosa ci fai li?  Cosa aspetti?


----------



## Amoremio (27 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Seriamente Niko, cosa ci fai li?  Cosa aspetti?


aspetta 2 settimane

questo ha detto e questo fa


----------



## Niko74 (27 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Beh, io non ho mai controllato mio mariton neanche quando c'erano forti motivi per farlo.


Beh...forse se mia moglie avesse delle corna alte 2 Km come quelle di tuo marito...magari sarei più "flessibile" sull'argomento...non credi?


----------



## Mari' (27 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì, quello di cui sono sicura.


Pensi che ti amarebbe lo stesso se sapesse che lo tradisci?

(puoi anche non rispondere)


----------



## Diletta (27 Giugno 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Per me invece se la mia compagna non fosse andata a letto con l'altro sarebbe stato "meno grave".
> Penso che il sesso conti molto nel muovere l'ago della bilancia...





Kid ha detto:


> Non metto in dubbio lo sia anche per la donna eh, solo che nell'uomo c'è anche quel "senso di proprietà" (stupido quanto volete) della donna che è molto radicato in noi.
> 
> E comunque si, credo avrei vissuto notti meno agitate se non ci fosse stato scambio di fluidi corporei tra di loro.




Ormai mi sono convinta senza ombra di dubbio che per l'uomo "medio", passatemi il termine, il tradimento a livello sessuale sia molto più grave di una storia, se pur coinvolgente. 
Deriva, come dice Kid, da un istinto innato e primordiale che è ancora molto radicato negli uomini, nonostante la modernità dei tempi.

E' ovvio che anche per le donne sia un boccone amaro da mandar giù, viene meno anche per noi l'esclusività che avevamo sul suo corpo, ma a questo fatto si unisce l'altra umiliazione, per me grandissima,  delle attenzioni riservate ad un'altra che non sono io e la presa di coscienza di non essere stata, per quei momenti, unica per lui.

Questa è l'angoscia peggiore per me.
Penso di riuscire a superare l'idea del sesso fisico (ed è già abbastanza grossa anche questa), ma l'idea che ho appena espresso è insuperabile al momento.

Anch'io penso che se si decide di fare certe cose bisogna farle non bene, ma benissimo, senza lasciare tracce perché, se si scoprono rimangono indelebili nella mente, sono come scolpite.
Ricordo che qualcuno/a scrisse che l'unico rimedio sarebbe stata una lobotomia al cervello....mi fece sorridere all'epoca, ora concordo purtroppo con questo paradosso perché è indicativo di quanto sia difficile passare oltre.

Se qualcuno avesse suggerimenti, consigli o anche solo un po' di solidarietà da darmi sarebbe un regalo graditissimo, perché non so più che fare per mettere a tacere questo mio cuore, è lui che mi porta alla rovina.


----------



## Mari' (27 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> aspetta 2 settimane
> 
> questo ha detto e questo fa


Dici?


NAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaa :mrgreen: ... lei sa di giocare in casa  sul morbido


----------



## Sole (27 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Non metto in dubbio lo sia anche per la donna eh, solo che nell'uomo c'è anche quel "*senso di proprietà*" (stupido quanto volete) *della donna* che è molto radicato in noi.


Disse armato di clava... :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (27 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Disse armato di clava... :rotfl:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Niko74 (27 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dici?
> 
> 
> NAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaa :mrgreen: ... lei sa di giocare in casa  sul morbido


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2011)

Niko, che valigia le preparerai se lei non ti darà risposta, come io ovviamente penso farà???? Più valige piccole o una più grossettina???


----------



## Sole (27 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> concordo Chiara,ne ho trovate tante che messe alle strette non hanno le palle per farlo,in effetti non tutti ne sono capaci...*ci vuole sangue freddo.pochi scrupoli.e'un giochino non per tutti*


Boh.

Io prima di parlare di sangue freddo aspetterei di trovarmi dall'altra parte della barricata... dalla parte del tradito, insomma. Le vere palle è lì che si tirano fuori, proprio malgrado.


----------



## Mari' (27 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Niko, che valigia le preparerai se lei non ti darà risposta, come io ovviamente penso farà???? Più valige piccole o una più grossettina???


Danie'  nessuna valigia sara' riempita  :mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (27 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Disse armato di clava... :rotfl:


E' da quando non ce l'abbiamo più, la clava, che è cominciato tutto questo macello, prima invece i treni arrivavano in orario, si voleva dire si e no volveva dire no...... :incazzato::incazzato:












:mrgreen: (Prima che mandate la Gestapo........scherzo eeehh)


----------



## Amoremio (27 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dici?
> 
> 
> NAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaa :mrgreen: ... lei sa di giocare in casa  sul morbido


non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco

lasciare del tempo perchè l'altro decida (e lasciarsi del tempo per decidere) non significa abdicare alla possibilità di decidere

se niko non è un folle
non ha dato un ultimatum senza essere pronto a darvi seguito


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Danie'  nessuna valigia sara' riempita  :mrgreen:


Io penso di si, Niko sa che lei non gli darà una risposta e che se continuasse con questa farsa farebbe solo il gioco di lei e non il suo. Mandarla via per un periodo da sua madre (che la tratterà probabilmente come una figlia indegna) sarà l'assaggino di quello che dovrebbe vivere per poter continuar a pigliare il piccolo salamino del suo responsabile del cazzo.


----------



## Mari' (27 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco
> 
> lasciare del tempo perchè l'altro decida (e lasciarsi del tempo per decidere) non significa abdicare alla possibilità di decidere
> 
> ...





Daniele ha detto:


> Io penso di si, Niko sa che lei non gli darà una risposta e che se continuasse con questa farsa farebbe solo il gioco di lei e non il suo. Mandarla via per un periodo da sua madre (che la tratterà probabilmente come una figlia indegna) sarà l'assaggino di quello che dovrebbe vivere per poter continuar a pigliare il piccolo salamino del suo responsabile del cazzo.




Il "Tempo" chiarira' tutto.


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco
> 
> lasciare del tempo perchè l'altro decida (e lasciarsi del tempo per decidere) non significa abdicare alla possibilità di decidere
> 
> ...


:up::up::up:

Niko si è spaccato i coglioni alla grande penso, questi scivoloni di lei sono una enorme presa per il culo per lui...già il suo non parlarne era brutto, ma questo è davvero il massimo, mi chiedo solo una cosa...ma sta donna che si è fumata per diventare così stupida??? Non credo che lo fosse essendo stata per anni moglie di Niko lui credo l'abbia apprezzata anche per la sua intelligenza...dove è andata a finire???


----------



## Sole (27 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' da quando non ce l'abbiamo più, la clava, che è cominciato tutto questo macello, prima invece i treni arrivavano in orario, si voleva dire si e no volveva dire no...... :incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vabbè, ora stai a vedere che pure i ritardi dei treni sono colpa nostra!

E comunque i cavernicoli hanno il loro fascino!

Da quando gli uomini si depilano le braccia la mia libido ha avuto un crollo verticale!


----------



## tradito77 (27 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah....
> Ma secondo te...quello che c'è di più intimo in una coppia è il sesso?


Per me sì. Ovvio, non l'atto sessuale in sè, ma tutto il "pacchetto".

Però qui devo precisare che per me lei è stata l'unica...


----------



## Tubarao (27 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Da quando gli uomini si depilano le braccia la mia libido ha avuto un crollo verticale!


Lo sai che non sei l'unica che mi dice stà cosa.....

Proprio l'altro giorno ero a pranzo con colleghi e colleghe quando quella vicino a me s'ipnotizza a guardare uno che passava, salvo poi ammosciarsi completamente quando, guardandolo meglio, si era accorta che aveva le braccia depilate....


----------



## lothar57 (27 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Boh.
> 
> Io prima di parlare di sangue freddo aspetterei di trovarmi dall'altra parte della barricata... dalla parte del tradito, insomma. Le vere palle è lì che si tirano fuori, proprio malgrado.


 
per quel che vedo e'cosi'..a parole sono tutte svelte e stanche del matrimonio,ma da li'in poi la strada non e'per tutti/e,credimi sulla parola...
A prescindere dalle statistiche sui formidabili numeri di accesso,ai siti all'uopo studiati,gleeden,incontri-extraconiugali,etc...
allo stesso modo credo a quello che mi dici,deve essere dura,per esempio povero Niko.....sta'sopportando un calvario,senza via d'uscita.
Brutto stare dall'altra parte della barricata,io faccio di tutto per evitarlo,e se non faro'cappelle assurde,non succedera'mai.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Eh eh...come al solito tu vedi le cose a modo tuo
> Per quello che ho avuto modo di leggere (lo dico prima che mi dici "tu parli perché non sai...) sei tu che ne combini a lei.
> 
> A mio modo di vedere tu la "sfrutti" tua moglie :up:


No, mai combinato niente alle sue spalle...mai niente.
Perfino il forum ho condiviso con lei.
Certo che io vedo le cose a modo mio.
Penso con la mia testa e vedo con i miei occhi.

Molto brutta questa parola, mai sfruttata.


----------



## Sole (27 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> ma sta donna che si è fumata per diventare così stupida??? Non credo che lo fosse essendo stata per anni moglie di Niko lui credo l'abbia apprezzata anche per la sua intelligenza...dove è andata a finire???


Anche le persone intelligenti sbagliano, vanno in crisi, cadono, a volte franando, altre volte distruggendo e distruggendosi, toccando il fondo.

Niko dimostra una grande maturità nell'affrontare la sua vicenda e molta pazienza. Sua moglie, invece, è chiaramente in confusione e forse una sterzata brusca le servirà.


----------



## lothar57 (27 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lo sai che non sei l'unica che mi dice stà cosa.....
> 
> Proprio l'altro giorno ero a pranzo con colleghi e colleghe quando quella vicino a me s'ipnotizza a guardare uno che passava, salvo poi ammosciarsi completamente quando, guardandolo meglio, si era accorta che aveva le braccia depilate....


Ciao Tuba mi fa'piacere vederti qua',ero rimasto alla tua uscita,sono contento,davvero.
Per il resto dipende dall'eta'credo,i miei figli,calciatori entrambi,si depilano di brutto,mia moglie mi dice che dovrei seguire l'esempio,ma secondo me fa'la furba,depilato perderei molto fascino.
E ti dico che all'inizio mi sono incavolato con i miei ragazzi,ma in campo sono tutti cosi',anche in serie A.
Che ce vuoi fa'.......


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Guarda...vedo che pensi di avere ragione tu....e non sono certo io a poterti far cambiare idea, però solo 2 cosine:
> 
> - se uno controlla i messaggi del partner è ovvio che non si fida e, nel mio caso almeno, faccio pure bene a non fidarmi
> 
> ...


Non ho mai detto di avere ragione.
Ti ho solo detto che questo atteggiamento è inaccettabile.
E innesca la rivalsa...
E si finisce per farsi del male sul serio tutti e due.
Mai avuto a che fare con mariti incazzati. Anzi.
Perchè dovrei fuggire?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma non vuoi proprio capire, secondo me.
> 
> Al di là che ci sia qualcosa da controllare o meno, io non tollererei nemmeno per un istante un marito che guarda il mio telefonino a mia insaputa.


Ecco appunto.


----------



## lothar57 (27 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> :up::up::up:
> 
> Niko si è spaccato i coglioni alla grande penso, questi scivoloni di lei sono una enorme presa per il culo per lui...già il suo non parlarne era brutto, ma questo è davvero il massimo, mi chiedo solo una cosa...ma sta donna che si è fumata per diventare così stupida??? Non credo che lo fosse essendo stata per anni moglie di Niko lui credo l'abbia apprezzata anche per la sua intelligenza...dove è andata a finire???


 
non trova piu'nel matrimonio quello che cerca,e che invece l'altro,la novita'.porta.
Scusa Niko sono brutale,ma e'ov


----------



## Niko74 (27 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Non ho mai detto di avere ragione*.
> Ti ho solo detto che questo atteggiamento è inaccettabile.
> E innesca la rivalsa...
> E si finisce per farsi del male sul serio tutti e due.
> ...


Allora scrivi delle cose sapendo di avere torto in partenza? :rotfl:

Prima dicevi che era inaccettabile farlo senza che il partner sapesse, ora che ti dico che sa è inaccettabile uguale....

E per me invece deve essere accettabile essere preso per i fondelli?


----------



## Niko74 (27 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco appunto.


Ma guarda che quello che dice Chiara mica è legge incisa nella roccia eh ...non è che se dice una cosa lei allora tutti devono tacere


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pensi che ti amarebbe lo stesso se sapesse che lo tradisci?
> 
> (puoi anche non rispondere)


Penso di sì, ma ovviamente non posso esserne sicura.

Dal suo atteggiamento deduco che abbia deciso di lasciarmi un certo lasco d'azione.
Forse anche lui ha fissato un certo confine invalicabile, oltre il quale non approverebbe.

ma sono mie sensazioni, c'è ancora molto di non detto tra me e lui in questo campo.....


----------



## Niko74 (27 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non trova piu'nel matrimonio quello che cerca,e che invece l'altro,la novita'.porta.
> Scusa Niko sono brutale,ma e'ov


Lo so che è cosi non sei brutale.
Allora vorrà dire che se ci separeremo lei ne sarà felice :up:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Allora scrivi delle cose sapendo di avere torto in partenza? :rotfl:
> 
> Prima dicevi che era inaccettabile farlo senza che il partner sapesse, ora che ti dico che sa è inaccettabile uguale....
> 
> E per me invece deve essere accettabile essere preso per i fondelli?


Allora:
Io avevo capito che lei non sapesse.
Tu ora dici che sa.
Allora se lei sa, come mai telefona e manda sms?
Non pensi che dato che sa che tu sai, non prenderebbe le sue precauzioni?
Dal mio modo di vedere sei tu quello che si mette nelle condizioni di farsi prendere per i fondelli da lei.
Dal mio modo di vedere, sei tu che non hai ancora capito che prima la lasci meglio sarà per te.
Invece il tuo temporeggiare a me sembra un pestare i piedi che sa di: tu sei mia moglie ed è con me che devi stare.

Ripeto per me, e l'ho sempre ribadito, inaccettabile spiare il coniuge.
Del resto...occhio non vede cuore non duole.


----------



## Amoremio (27 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Vabbè, ora stai a vedere che pure i ritardi dei treni sono colpa nostra!
> 
> E comunque i cavernicoli hanno il loro fascino!
> 
> Da quando gli uomini si depilano le braccia la mia libido ha avuto un crollo verticale!


 
le braccia già mi fa impressione
ma fossero solo quelle:unhappy:


----------



## Mari' (27 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Penso di sì, ma ovviamente non posso esserne sicura.
> 
> Dal suo atteggiamento deduco che abbia deciso di lasciarmi un certo lasco d'azione.
> Forse anche lui ha fissato un certo confine invalicabile, oltre il quale non approverebbe.
> ...


Grazie per la risposta Chiara  :up:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Lo so che è cosi non sei brutale.
> Allora vorrà dire che se ci separeremo lei ne sarà felice :up:


SI.
Ne sono persuaso.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Penso di sì, ma ovviamente non posso esserne sicura.
> 
> Dal suo atteggiamento deduco che abbia deciso di lasciarmi un certo lasco d'azione.
> Forse anche lui ha fissato un certo confine invalicabile, oltre il quale non approverebbe.
> ...


Da come vi ho visto e frequentato io, penso che quel non detto sia la vostra salvezza. A me piace vedere come nel tempo ti sei sempre più trasformata in meglio. Insomma i tuoi amichetti sono funzionali a farti capire ed esplorare certe cose.


----------



## Niko74 (27 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Penso di sì, ma ovviamente non posso esserne sicura.
> 
> Dal suo atteggiamento deduco che abbia deciso di lasciarmi un certo lasco d'azione.
> Forse anche lui ha fissato un certo confine invalicabile, oltre il quale non approverebbe.
> ...


Anche perché è un campo piuttosto rischioso da andare a sondare parlandone.
Fin che vi va bene cosi a entrambi siete liberissimi di fare come credete.

Pure io con mia moglie ci eravamo probabilmente dati un "lasco d'azione"...lei stessa durante una delle varie discussioni che abbiamo avuto dopo la scoperta alla mia domanda tipo "ma se la nostra situazione fosse invertita (cioè lei tradita)" cosa faresti?"
Lei ha detto che non vorrebbe sapere...però se sapesse mi ha risposto con la celeberrima frase degli ultimi 4 mesi "non lo so".


----------



## Niko74 (27 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora:
> Io avevo capito che lei non sapesse.
> Tu ora dici che sa.
> Allora se lei sa, come mai telefona e manda sms?
> ...


Invece lei non DEVE stare con me per forza....però se ci vuole stare io pongo delle condizioni.

Per il discorso "lei sa...lei non sa": Lei lo sa e basta...non sa come faccio e cerca di prendere precauzioni cancellando chiamate dal registro e quant'altro.
Se poi lo fa apposta, beh...meglio cosi...mi aiuterà nelle mie decisioni.


----------



## lothar57 (27 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI.
> Ne sono persuaso.


 
al volo...Conte...si e'un caso disperato..pensa un po'arrivi a casa e lei e li'che parla beatamente con l'amante,tu sai tutto ma taci.
Poi senti il suono del cell quando arrivano sms,e sai gia'che e' un'uomo che sta dicendo a tua moglie''ahhhh ieri sera con l'arte bolognese sei stata fantastica...chissa'stasera con la greca''................questo da mesi,e tu ????che fai Conte????un bel ca......di niente.........


scusate ma non potevo trattenere...sorry


----------



## Niko74 (27 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> le braccia già mi fa impressione
> ma fossero solo quelle:unhappy:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Che poi dipende dal fisico eh.....
un cinquantenne con la panza, tutto floscio (fisicamente intendo :mrgreen e depilato...farebbe ridere.
Un fisico atletico è un'altra cosa. Tutti gli sportivi dell'atletica e non solo sono depilati.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Invece lei non DEVE stare con me per forza....però se ci vuole stare io pongo delle condizioni.
> 
> Per il discorso "lei sa...lei non sa": Lei lo sa e basta...non sa come faccio e cerca di prendere precauzioni cancellando chiamate dal registro e quant'altro.
> Se poi lo fa apposta, beh...meglio cosi...mi aiuterà nelle mie decisioni.


Quindi tu non sei trasparente con lei.
Quindi lei fa bene a non parlare con te.
Cancellare chiamate e sms è un suo diritto.
E chi starebbe con una persona a condizioni imposte?
E quali sarebbero ste condizioni?


----------



## Tubarao (27 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Un fisico atletico è un'altra cosa. Tutti gli sportivi dell'atletica e non solo sono depilati.


Quello dipende anche dagli indumenti che indossi però.....quelle tutine super aderenti che indossano i corridori penso che vadano poco d'accordo con i peli.....lo stesso dicasi per i nuotatori....


----------



## Amoremio (27 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Che poi dipende dal fisico eh.....
> un cinquantenne con la panza, tutto floscio (fisicamente intendo :mrgreen e depilato...farebbe ridere.
> Un fisico atletico è un'altra cosa. Tutti gli sportivi dell'atletica e non solo sono depilati.


ne ho sott'occhio diversi

e nonostante il fisico scultoreo mi suscitano la stessa reazione di Soleù


c'è pure chi si fa la luce pulsata alla barba :unhappy:


a 'sto punto estirpatevi il bigolo che fa attrito in vasca e non se ne parli più :carneval:


----------



## Simy (27 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ne ho sott'occhio diversi
> 
> e nonostante il fisico scultoreo mi suscitano la stessa reazione di Soleù
> 
> ...


 :up::up:c'hai proprio ragione!


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2011)

Chi è ch si fa la luce pulsata alla barba??? pazzo!!! Non c'è nulla di più creativo ogni tanto di farsi crescere o il pizetto o la barba e tenerli curatissimi, ma questi ragazzuoli sono dei novelli Peter Peni, poverelli.


----------



## Niko74 (27 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quindi tu non sei trasparente con lei.
> Quindi lei fa bene a non parlare con te.
> Cancellare chiamate e sms è un suo diritto.
> E chi starebbe con una persona a condizioni imposte?
> E quali sarebbero ste condizioni?


Mmmmhhh...oggi ti perdi parecchi post...

Io sono trasparente con lei...più di dirle "gli hai mandato un sms all'ora x" (dopo che lei dice che è da 2 mesi che non lo vede ne lo sente)

Cancellare chiamate e sms è un suo diritto (e io mica lo impedisco). Però non essere preso per i fondelli è un mio diritto...ma probabilmente per te no....

Le condizioni perché non ci separiamo sono che lei non può stare con un altro fin che siamo sposati...cioè io non voglio che mi tradisca...lo ho scritto 1000 volte.
Dopo la scoperta iniziale e fino a 2 settimane fa sembrava davvero che non si vedessero più....poi hanno ripreso.


----------



## Tubarao (27 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> c'è pure chi si fa la luce pulsata alla barba :unhappy:


Un paio di volte mi è venuto pure a me l'impulso.......ma più che altro prechè per me farmi la barba è una mezza tortura.....poi, ovviamente, l'impulso è rimasto tale, perchè non lo farei mai........

Ammetto però che, d'estate, sulla schiena me li faccio togliere......non mi piacciono....


----------



## Amoremio (27 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Un paio di volte mi è venuto pure a me l'impulso.......ma più che altro prechè per me farmi la barba è una mezza tortura.....poi, ovviamente, l'impulso è rimasto tale, perchè non lo farei mai........
> 
> Ammetto però che, d'estate, sulla schiena me li faccio togliere......non mi piacciono....


ma sai,
la schiena depilata non salta all'occhio

e non tutti gli uomini hanno peli sulla schiena

a me non disturba neanche lì (se non è una foresta)

ma se non c'è non lo rilevo neanche

invece, il torace glabro anche se naturale già mi aggrada poco

braccia gambe e ascelle ...


----------



## Amoremio (27 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Chi è ch si fa la luce pulsata alla barba??? pazzo!!! Non c'è nulla di più creativo ogni tanto di farsi crescere o il pizetto o la barba e tenerli curatissimi, ma questi ragazzuoli sono dei novelli Peter Peni, poverelli.


ce n'è :unhappy:

anche fuori dalle fasce d'età ascrivibili ai ragassuoli :unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma sai,
> la schiena depilata non salta all'occhio
> 
> e non tutti gli uomini hanno peli sulla schiena
> ...


E chiappine??? :carneval:


----------



## Niko74 (27 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> E chiappine??? :carneval:


Si...ma tu sei una scimmia però se hai i peli sulle "chiappine" :rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Si...ma tu sei una scimmia però se hai i peli sulle "chiappine" :rotfl:


Ecco, vedi?? L'amante di tua moglie probabilmente ha le chappine pelose!!! E ora come fai??? Barba posticcia???


----------



## Amoremio (27 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> E chiappine??? :carneval:


bè

se ti fai braccia gambe ascelle ecc
anche 10 peli sui glutei stonerebbero 

quindi già che ti trovi fai un mutuo e risolvi una volta per tutte :carneval:


----------



## Mari' (27 Giugno 2011)

Buona visione! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:​


----------



## Niko74 (27 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ecco, vedi?? L'amante di tua moglie probabilmente ha le chappine pelose!!! E ora come fai??? Barba posticcia???


Ah...allora la capisco...non posso competere con uno cosi: chiappe pelose e grosse (con tutti i baci perugina che si sbafa per le sue frasi ad effetto) :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Buona visione! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:​


 come buona visione....mammina:racchia:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mmmmhhh...oggi ti perdi parecchi post...
> 
> Io sono trasparente con lei...più di dirle "gli hai mandato un sms all'ora x" (dopo che lei dice che è da 2 mesi che non lo vede ne lo sente)
> 
> ...


Il punto è che io mi vergognerei da morire a dirle gli hai mandato un sms all'ora x.
Mi sentirei un carnefice con una vittima.
Io ragionerei così: Ha bisogno di dirmi che è due mesi che non lo vede e lo sente. Gliel'ho forse chiesto?
Per me la fiducia in chi amo, una volta superata ogni prova di diffidenza funziona così: Tante volte lei dirà o farà cose che io non capisco nè comprendo, ma avrà le sue buone ragioni per farle e dirle. Non ho bisogno di chiederne conto, non a me deve rendere conto della sua coscienza.

Ripeto secondo me, sei tu che la costringi con il tuo atteggiamento inquisitore a cercare di fartele di nascosto.

Ma in ogni caso sono problemi tuoi.
E secondo me finirà molto male tra voi due.

Ne vale la pena?


----------



## Niko74 (27 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il punto è che io mi vergognerei da morire a dirle gli hai mandato un sms all'ora x.
> Mi sentirei un carnefice con una vittima.
> Io ragionerei così: Ha bisogno di dirmi che è due mesi che non lo vede e lo sente. Gliel'ho forse chiesto?
> Per me la fiducia in chi amo, *una volta superata ogni prova di diffidenza* funziona così: Tante volte lei dirà o farà cose che io non capisco nè comprendo, ma avrà le sue buone ragioni per farle e dirle. Non ho bisogno di chiederne conto, non a me deve rendere conto della sua coscienza.
> ...


Allora forse non ho ancora superato queste prove di diffidenza.

Riguardo al fatto che io la costringo a farmele di nascosto...beh...mi fai ridere :rotfl:

Cioè..allora in base al tuo ragionamento:

io non trombo da 6 mesi quindi è mia moglie che col suo atteggiamento mi costringerebbe a trombare con altre.

Io invece la vedo che nessuno mi costringe a fare nulla...se volessi cercarmi da tromabare altre lo farei perché lo voglio io e non perché lei mi costringe col suo atteggiamento....di fatti non trombo da 6 mesi :rotfl:

So già che non concorderai con me


----------



## Simy (27 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il punto è che io mi vergognerei da morire a dirle gli hai mandato un sms all'ora x.
> Mi sentirei un carnefice con una vittima.
> Io ragionerei così: Ha bisogno di dirmi che è due mesi che non lo vede e lo sente. Gliel'ho forse chiesto?
> Per me la fiducia in chi amo, una volta superata ogni prova di diffidenza funziona così: Tante volte lei dirà o farà cose che io non capisco nè comprendo, ma avrà le sue buone ragioni per farle e dirle. Non ho bisogno di chiederne conto, non a me deve rendere conto della sua coscienza.
> ...


 no ti prego questo no! sta a vedere che ora è colpa di niko se la moglie lo sente di nascosto! dai conte ti prego!
e la moglie di niko per evitare di mandare a puttane il suo matrimonio cosa sta facendo?


----------



## Niko74 (27 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> no ti prego questo no! sta a vedere che ora è colpa di niko se la moglie lo sente di nascosto! dai conte ti prego!
> e la moglie di niko per evitare di mandare a puttane il suo matrimonio cosa sta facendo?


Ma no dai...anche tu non capisci il perfetto ragionamento del conte 

Lui da per assodato che lei DEVE fare quello che fa...quindi siccome a me non sta bene allora lei è "costretta" a farmele di nascosto.

E' più chiaro ora? :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (27 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ma no dai...anche tu non capisci il perfetto ragionamento del conte
> 
> Lui da per assodato che lei DEVE fare quello che fa...quindi siccome a me non sta bene allora lei è "costretta" a farmele di nascosto.
> 
> E' più chiaro ora? :rotfl:


 ah ok grazie! scusa Niko...ma credo di essere un po limitata da questo punto di vista...ma non so ancora perchè.......


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Allora forse non ho ancora superato queste prove di diffidenza.
> 
> Riguardo al fatto che io la costringo a farmele di nascosto...beh...mi fai ridere :rotfl:
> 
> ...


A me non è mai successo nella vita di stare sei mesi senza trombare.
Uomo ricorda:
Tutte hanno la pelosetta.
E sono onesto eh?
Prima ti dico...non me la dai?
Ok, me la cerco altrove.

E' un ragionamento stile quello di Don Bosco con i poveri...
Cosa diceva ai ricchi?
Fate la carità prima che i poveri vengano a prendersi la vostra roba per la disperazione.

Cosa sono queste sciocche prese di posizione ideologiche?
Lei non ti costringe con il suo atteggiamento eh?
Può sempre dirti ehi madai, il sesso è solo una cosa della vita...ma dai cucciolo fidati stai benissimo senza...

Secondo me...quando mia moglie mi vede entusiasta e positivo...in cuor suo...sa...che...

Non capisco perchè ti ostini a volerla da tua moglie...proprio non lo capisco...cos'ha lei di speciale?
Che le altre non abbiano?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> no ti prego questo no! sta a vedere che ora è colpa di niko se la moglie lo sente di nascosto! dai conte ti prego!
> e la moglie di niko per evitare di mandare a puttane il suo matrimonio cosa sta facendo?


Ma scolta una cosa...
Io ti faccio bel discorsetto e chiudo.
Ognun per sè.
Ohi, poi, se davvero ti interesso ancora, sarai tu a venire in cerca di me eh?
Tu come hai fatto?
Hai chiuso e te ne sei andata.
Mica ti sei messa lì a rivendicare spiegazioni dal tuo lui, no?
Tu ora ci torneresti assieme ?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ma no dai...anche tu non capisci il perfetto ragionamento del conte
> 
> Lui da per assodato che lei DEVE fare quello che fa...quindi siccome a me non sta bene allora lei è "costretta" a farmele di nascosto.
> 
> E' più chiaro ora? :rotfl:


Deve?
No: vuole.


----------



## Niko74 (27 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A me non è mai successo nella vita di stare sei mesi senza trombare.
> Uomo ricorda:
> Tutte hanno la pelosetta.
> E sono onesto eh?
> ...


E ti dirò che potrebbe anche andarmi bene come motivazione se la cosa è reciproca....però lei non può dire questo e poi andare con altri....non noti un certo "stridore"?  

Io pure farei come te. Nel senso che arrivato ad un certo punto gli direi che se non provvede lei io vado in cerca di altro...ma appunto glielo direi PRIMA (è l'unica cosa su cui concordo con te ).

So benissimo che ce l'hanno anche le altre eh 
Se andasse a finire che mi separo non ti preoccupare che ci penserò


----------



## Niko74 (27 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Deve?
> No: vuole.


Allora se VUOLE non è COSTRETTA. 
Sono 2 termini in netta contraddizione tra loro questi.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> E ti dirò che potrebbe anche andarmi bene come motivazione se la cosa è reciproca....però lei non può dire questo e poi andare con altri....non noti un certo "stridore"?
> 
> Io pure farei come te. Nel senso che arrivato ad un certo punto gli direi che se non provvede lei io vado in cerca di altro...ma appunto glielo direi PRIMA (è l'unica cosa su cui concordo con te ).
> 
> ...


Io ho solo il sentore...che se non cambi strategia...sarà lei a mandarti a cagare.
Mi preoccupo per te.
Disinteressati di lei...
Non riesci a dimenticarla per 15 giorni?
Poi quando è fuori da te, fai spallucce e ti dici...amen a me è andata così.
Tanto fidati, non avrai indietro la mogliettina che hai amato.
QUella: non esiste più.


----------



## Amoremio (27 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A me non è mai successo nella vita di stare sei mesi senza trombare.
> Uomo ricorda:
> Tutte hanno la pelosetta.
> *E sono onesto eh?*
> ...


questa sì che è onestà

disonesto è niko che le dice "dimmi la verità e sappi che io controllerò"
e poi controlla e scopre che lei ha mentito

bastardo disonesto d'un niko che se ha una moglie non la tradisce e vorrebbe altrettanto

argomentazioni pazzesche


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Allora se VUOLE non è COSTRETTA.
> Sono 2 termini in netta contraddizione tra loro questi.


Infatti non ti sta ad ascoltare...
E fa il cazzo che vuole...a prescindere da te.
Ha altro in corpo no?


----------



## Niko74 (27 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma scolta una cosa...
> Io ti faccio bel discorsetto e chiudo.
> Ognun per sè.
> Ohi, poi, se davvero ti interesso ancora, sarai tu a venire in cerca di me eh?
> ...


Non ho letto la storia di Simy, però non credo che abbia scoperto e il giorno dopo abbia fatto le valige senza chiedere nulla al marito.

Ricordo che io è da quasi 4 mesi che ho scoperto tutto, mica 2 anni...e prevedo che se mia moglie non prenderà decisioni farò esatamente come simy....(perché è cosi che farò...io non faccio le valige a nessuno ma se lei non decide me ne andrò io)


----------



## Niko74 (27 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti non ti sta ad ascoltare...
> E fa il cazzo che vuole...a prescindere da te.
> Ha altro in corpo no?


E allora nessuno la costringe.... 
Vedi che cambi discorso? dici delle cose e poi dopo poco affermi il loro contrario


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> questa sì che è onestà
> 
> disonesto è niko che le dice "dimmi la verità e sappi che io controllerò"
> e poi controlla e scopre che lei ha mentito
> ...


Non c'è forza al mondo che possa obbligare un partner ad esserci fedeli eh?
Mai detto che Niko è disonesto eh?
Inizi?
Cara, sapessi quante cose ho voluto io, e non le ho avute...
Ok, volere è potere no?
Ma io ho solo detto che sta roba di controllare è indecente.
Contento Niko contenti tutti: per la serie continuiamo a farci del male eh?

Ma secondo me, rivendicare onestà da un disonesto è fiato sprecato eh?
Oramai lei è andata oltre...

Niko può solo vedere come si comporta una donna come sua moglie, in certi casi della vita eh?

Ripeto ha altro in testa quella donna.


----------



## Niko74 (27 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> questa sì che è onestà
> 
> disonesto è niko che le dice "dimmi la verità e sappi che io controllerò"
> e poi controlla e scopre che lei ha mentito
> ...


Eeeehhh...anche tu come simy non capisci...vedo :rotfl:

Va beh...vado a depilarmi le braccia :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> E allora nessuno la costringe....
> Vedi che cambi discorso? dici delle cose e poi dopo poco affermi il loro contrario


Ripeto lei si comporta così perchè vuole comportarsi così.
E non ci puoi fare nulla.
A meno che non la leghi su una sedia in casa.


----------



## Amoremio (27 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Eeeehhh...anche tu come simy non capisci...vedo :rotfl:
> 
> Va beh...vado a depilarmi le braccia :carneval:


 

ricordati le chiappine


----------



## lothar57 (27 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ripeto lei si comporta così perchè vuole comportarsi così.
> E non ci puoi fare nulla.
> A meno che non la leghi su una sedia in casa.


 


amico mio lei tira la corda per provarne la resistenza,forse pensa ...se riesco a tenere marito e amante.......contenti i due invorniti...tutto apposto no?
Sinceramente stimo tantissimo Niko,pero' e'troppo buono,adesso dice me ne vado io...ma cosa e'impazzito???


----------



## Eliade (27 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io ho solo il sentore...che se non cambi strategia...*sarà lei a mandarti a cagare.*
> Mi preoccupo per te.
> Disinteressati di lei...
> Non riesci a dimenticarla per 15 giorni?
> ...


No conte...lei ci deve pensare, perché non lo sa. 

Scusa niko, non ho resistito. :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (27 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amico mio lei tira la corda per provarne la resistenza,forse pensa ...*se riesco a tenere marito e amante.......contenti i due invorniti...tutto apposto no?*
> Sinceramente stimo tantissimo Niko,pero' e'troppo buono,adesso dice me ne vado io...ma cosa e'impazzito???


La vedo dura che lei riesca a fare ciò...ci sta pensando da 4 mesi...e ancora non ha capito un tubo.


----------



## MK (27 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io ho solo il sentore...che se non cambi strategia...sarà lei a mandarti a cagare.


Se l'altro non se la viene a prendere dubito molto.


----------



## Sole (27 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Che poi dipende dal fisico eh.....
> un cinquantenne con la panza, tutto floscio (fisicamente intendo :mrgreen e depilato...farebbe ridere.
> *Un fisico atletico è un'altra cosa*. Tutti gli sportivi dell'atletica e non solo sono depilati.


Boh, l'altra volta sul treno avevo davanti due gran bei ragazzi. Appena il mio sguardo si è posato sulle loro braccia e gambe lisce come quelle di un bambino... ecco, immediatamente ho capito cos'è per me l'antisesso: l'uomo che si depila. Se poi si fa pure i colpi di sole è la morte dei sensi.

Ma è un problema mio eh. Mi sono sempre piaciuti gli uomini mediamente pelosi che non si curano troppo dell'estetica. O almeno che sembra non si curino troppo dell'estetica.


----------



## Sole (27 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il punto è che io mi vergognerei da morire a dirle gli hai mandato un sms all'ora x.
> Mi sentirei un carnefice con una vittima.
> Io ragionerei così: Ha bisogno di dirmi che è due mesi che non lo vede e lo sente. Gliel'ho forse chiesto?
> Per me la fiducia in chi amo, una volta superata ogni prova di diffidenza funziona così: Tante volte lei dirà o farà cose che io non capisco nè comprendo, ma avrà le sue buone ragioni per farle e dirle. Non ho bisogno di chiederne conto, non a me deve rendere conto della sua coscienza.
> ...


Scusa Conte, ma in ogni tradimento c'è la fase del controllo. Non va bene, non è sana, ma ci sta. Niko sta dimostrando di essere molto paziente, non mi pare abbia messo in croce la moglie, nè la ossessiona.

Lei è libera di uscire, fare e non mi pare si senta ingabbiata, né vittima di alcun inquisitore... c'è una giusta misura per tutto. Anche per vivere il proprio dolore e mi sembra che Niko ci stia dentro perfettamente.

Certo, la situazione dovrà evolvere, certo il controllo dovrà finire. Ma questa è la fase in cui Niko controlla, in cui non si fida, in cui deve sapere a costo di fare cose che non lo fanno stare bene, che magari non sono utili *per lui*.

Io ho controllato e sono stata ossessionata dalle bugie eppure eccomi qui, free as a bird now, come direbbero i Lynyrd Skynyrd .
Tutto a suo tempo. Ognuno ha il suo.


----------



## Niko74 (27 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ripeto lei si comporta così perchè vuole comportarsi così.
> E non ci puoi fare nulla.
> A meno che non la leghi su una sedia in casa.


Ma se prima dicevi che era costretta e io ti dicevo che lei voleva...:rotfl:


----------



## Niko74 (27 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amico mio lei tira la corda per provarne la resistenza,forse pensa ...se riesco a tenere marito e amante.......contenti i due invorniti...tutto apposto no?
> Sinceramente stimo tantissimo Niko,pero' e'troppo buono,adesso dice me ne vado io...ma cosa e'impazzito???


Emmhhh...voi non avete chiaro cosa succede in un divorzio/separazione 

Al 99%, pure se ha torto perché mi tradisce, a mia moglie spetterà la casa e l'affidamento del bambino e quindi chi è che se ne va di casa?

Quello che dici tu di fare valige di qua e di la....non è che si può fare eh? O meglio posso farlo ma non è legale.
Quindi...se non se ne andrà lei me ne andrò io....semplice. Anticipo solo i tempi.


----------



## Niko74 (27 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Se l'altro non se la viene a prendere dubito molto.


Se l'altro viene a prendersela (e lei ci vuole andare) gli pago pure la benzina che spende a venire fin qui :rotfl:


----------



## MK (27 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Se l'altro viene a prendersela (e lei ci vuole andare) gli pago pure la benzina che spende a venire fin qui :rotfl:


Seeeee, lo dici perchè sai che non lo fa. Niko mi sa che non ci sono molte possibilità. O stai dentro e aspetti che le passi o te ne vai (concordo sul discorso affidamento).


----------



## aristocat (27 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Se l'altro viene a prendersela (e lei ci vuole andare) gli pago pure la benzina che spende a venire fin qui :rotfl:


Ricorda le tue priorità. Hai un bimbo piccolissimo.


----------



## Niko74 (27 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> *Seeeee, lo dici perchè sai che non lo fa*. Niko mi sa che non ci sono molte possibilità. O stai dentro e aspetti che le passi o te ne vai (concordo sul discorso affidamento).


Tu credi che non lo farei? Non ho MAI obbligato mia moglie a fare nulla...se lei vuole andare la porta è SPALANCATA.
Io potrei pure stare ad aspettare che le passi come dici, però mi serve almeno un cenno da parte sua che non sto qui come un idiota a farmi prendere per i fondelli...e attualmente non è che ho molti "cenni" a riguardo 

Per il discorso affidamento e chi se ne va di casa...vedo che tu ( a differenza di altri che buttano persone e valige in mezzo alla strada) sei informata :up:


----------



## Niko74 (27 Giugno 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ricorda le tue priorità. Hai un bimbo piccolissimo.


E' l'unico motivo per cui sto aspettando....però per cercare di ricostruire si deve essere in 2....

Pensa che in una delle varie discussioni, quando ho toccato quel tasto lei mi ha detto "per lui non cambierebbe nulla"
Ovviamente per un bambino di 4 anni essere sballottato tra scuola, nonni, papa e mamma è normale


----------



## aristocat (27 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> E' l'unico motivo per cui sto aspettando....però per cercare di ricostruire si deve essere in 2....
> 
> Pensa che in una delle varie discussioni, quando ho toccato quel tasto* lei mi ha detto "per lui non cambierebbe nulla"*
> Ovviamente per un bambino di 4 anni essere sballottato tra scuola, nonni, papa e mamma è normale


Non cambierebbe nulla? Eh no. Non è un giocattolo, diamine. 
Tuo figlio (piccolo...) non è un giocattolo. Viene prima - arrivo a dire - persino del tuo diritto a un amore appassionato e romantico, appagante con tua moglie... 

Parere mio eh. 

ari


----------



## MK (27 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Per il discorso affidamento e chi se ne va di casa...vedo che tu ( a differenza di altri che buttano persone e valige in mezzo alla strada) sei informata :up:


Ci sono passata, certo che lo so. Ho chiesto io la separazione visto che lui non si decideva (e negava negava negava). Ma aveva già l'altra che l'aspettava. Il tradimento in una separazione non conta nulla. A meno che non si voglia passare la vita ad avvelenarsi con rancori ripicche e parcelle di avvocati . Niko prova a chiederti se tu la vuoi davvero ancora tua moglie (che in questo momento è sconnessa), se la risposta è "solo se cambia" comincerei a pensare a come organizzarmi. Certo con un figlio piccolo e una moglie che non sa cosa vuole sarà durissima.


----------



## MK (27 Giugno 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Non cambierebbe nulla? Eh no. Non è un giocattolo, diamine.
> Tuo figlio (piccolo...) non è un giocattolo. Viene prima - arrivo a dire - persino del tuo diritto a un amore appassionato e romantico, appagante con tua moglie...
> 
> Parere mio eh.
> ...


Io non sono d'accordo. Se l'amore non c'è più (da una parte o da tutte e due le parti) meglio chiarire la situazione da subito. Si può restare genitori anche se non si è  più coppia.


----------



## Niko74 (27 Giugno 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Non cambierebbe nulla? Eh no. Non è un giocattolo, diamine.
> Tuo figlio (piccolo...) non è un giocattolo. Viene prima - arrivo a dire - persino del tuo diritto a un amore appassionato e romantico, appagante con tua moglie...
> 
> Parere mio eh.
> ...


Lo dice lei è che non cambierebbe nulla 
Che dire ...hai ragione al 100% sia riguardo al fatto che non è un giocattolo e viene prima di tutto.


----------



## aristocat (27 Giugno 2011)

Aggiungo, dal mio umile punto di vista, che tua moglie possa prendersi una scuffia per un altro dopo "n" anni che vi conoscete, *forse* è umano e comprensibile. Fa malissimo! Lo immagino, e solo in minima parte. Ma può (non dovrebbe, ma tant'è) succedere dopo tanti anni che si sta insieme. Si può comprendere.

Che invece tua moglie dica eresie come questa: "per nostro figlio non cambierebbe nulla", questo è grave. Non è accettabile, secondo me.
Su questo io mi batterei come un leone, la mia furia incazzosa si sentirebbe nel raggio di kilometri .

Scusa la "perentorietà". La mia è franchezza 
ari


----------



## Niko74 (27 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ci sono passata, certo che lo so. Ho chiesto io la separazione visto che lui non si decideva (e negava negava negava). Ma aveva già l'altra che l'aspettava. Il tradimento in una separazione non conta nulla. A meno che non si voglia passare la vita ad avvelenarsi con rancori ripicche e parcelle di avvocati . Niko prova a chiederti se tu la vuoi davvero ancora tua moglie (che in questo momento è sconnessa), *se la risposta è "solo se cambia" *comincerei a pensare a come organizzarmi. Certo con un figlio piccolo e una moglie che non sa cosa vuole sarà durissima.


Se con il grassetto intendi che eviti di cornificarmi e prendermi per i fondelli.....beh...si che voglio che cambi.

Magari facendo una cosa brusca come andarmene riesco a smuoverla in qualche modo :unhappy:


----------



## MK (27 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Se con il grassetto intendi che eviti di cornificarmi e prendermi per i fondelli.....beh...si che voglio che cambi.
> 
> *Magari facendo una cosa brusca come andarmene riesco a smuoverla in qualche modo *:unhappy:


Stessa cosa avevo pensato anch'io quando successe a me (solo che quello che doveva andare via era lui). Mi è andata male, ma sono sopravissuta alla tempesta. Tornassi indietro lo rifarei. L'importante Niko è non smettere di fare il genitore. Tu sei padre, è più complicato. Andare via qualche giorno da solo con tuo figlio?


----------



## Niko74 (27 Giugno 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Aggiungo, dal mio umile punto di vista, che tua moglie possa prendersi una scuffia per un altro dopo "n" anni che vi conoscete, *forse* è umano e comprensibile. Fa malissimo! Lo immagino, e solo in minima parte. Ma può (non dovrebbe, ma tant'è) succedere dopo tanti anni che si sta insieme. Si può comprendere.
> 
> Che invece tua moglie dica eresie come questa: "per nostro figlio non cambierebbe nulla", questo è grave. Non è accettabile, secondo me.
> Su questo io mi batterei come un leone, la mia furia incazzosa si sentirebbe nel raggio di kilometri .
> ...


Di ns figlio abbiamo parlato poco fin ora, però se le cose evolveranno in un certo modo diverrà sicuramente l'agomento principale.

Per il fatto che sia umano e comprensibile prendere una sbandata per qualcuno in un rapporto di lunga durata è comprensibile. Non è però accettabile tutto l'insieme di menzogne e prese per il culo che ne conseguono soprattutto se continuano anche dopo che si è stati scoperti.


----------



## Niko74 (27 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Stessa cosa avevo pensato anch'io quando successe a me (solo che quello che doveva andare via era lui). Mi è andata male, ma sono sopravissuta alla tempesta. Tornassi indietro lo rifarei. L'importante Niko è non smettere di fare il genitore. Tu sei padre, è più complicato. *Andare via qualche giorno da solo con tuo figlio*?


Ma se aveva la possibilità di farsi 2 settimane da sola al mare (appartamento pagato cosi poteva chiamare pure il tizio a mie spese :rotfl e non ha voluto perché non ce la faceva a separarsi dal bimbo per tanto tempo.


----------



## aristocat (27 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Se con il grassetto intendi che eviti di cornificarmi e prendermi per i fondelli.....beh...si che voglio che cambi.
> 
> Magari facendo una cosa brusca come andarmene riesco a smuoverla in qualche modo :unhappy:


Non so cosa dire. Ehm, ogni storia è caso a sè. C'è Minnie che ormai ha messo una croce sul suo matrimonio (marito che prende per i fondelli... anche lui), ma mantiene l'unione famigliare per una sua scelta di serenità (lui andrebbe in escandescenze e le renderebbe la vita insopportabile), c'è Dave.one che invece, pur con figli piccoli, ha preferito separarsi con la moglie. E tanti altri... Non c'è una ricetta, e anche tu sono sicura che farai quello che ti senti. Anche, soprattutto per non creare disagi e traumi al bambino...


----------



## MK (27 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ma se aveva la possibilità di farsi 2 settimane da sola al mare (appartamento pagato cosi poteva chiamare pure il tizio a mie spese :rotfl e non ha voluto perché non ce la faceva a separarsi dal bimbo per tanto tempo.


Ecco, vedi? Inizia con poco. Un pomeriggio fuori tu e lui (piscina?). Magari con una tua amica...  Chissà che tua moglie non abbia improvvisamente un'illuminazione!


----------



## aristocat (27 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Io non sono d'accordo. Se l'amore non c'è più (da una parte o da tutte e due le parti) meglio chiarire la situazione da subito. Si può restare genitori anche se non si è  più coppia.


D'accordissimo. Chiaro, se lei non collabora e non vuole sentirci però... c'è poco da chiarire. O vai avanti solo con la burocrazia di avvocati, giudici ecc., oppure resti fisicamente là, hai il privilegio inestimabile di poter vedere il figlio tutti i giorni, e... ok hai la moglie irrecuperabile, ma a questo punto ci metti una X e passi oltre. Aprendo pian piano il cuore a un'altra donna che può ridarti il sorriso..

C'è chi fa anche così e - francamente - non mi sento di giudicarlo... specie in presenza di bambini piccolissimi...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Scusa Conte, ma in ogni tradimento c'è la fase del controllo. Non va bene, non è sana, ma ci sta. Niko sta dimostrando di essere molto paziente, non mi pare abbia messo in croce la moglie, nè la ossessiona.
> 
> Lei è libera di uscire, fare e non mi pare si senta ingabbiata, né vittima di alcun inquisitore... c'è una giusta misura per tutto. Anche per vivere il proprio dolore e mi sembra che Niko ci stia dentro perfettamente.
> 
> ...


Ma tu sei stata trasparente.
No?
Un conto è dire: non mi fido di te quindi mi tocca controllare.
Un conto è non dire fino a che punto controlli, sforando nell'illegalità.
Per me sarebbe meglio che fosse lei a dire, di sua spontanea volontà quello che si sente di dire.

In fondo o sopratttutto, tuo marito i suoi passi gli ha fatti, per trarsi d'impaccio no?

E quello che mi piace tanto di te, è che sei stata salda e coraggiosa, capendo che in certi versanti eri l'ultima persona che lo poteva aiutare.

Mi rendo conto comunque che uno nella posizione di Niko, essendo innamorato di sua moglie, possa fare le cose più astruse e impensate.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ma se prima dicevi che era costretta e io ti dicevo che lei voleva...:rotfl:


Niko, ascoltami...
Se lei non vuole dirti come stanno le cose dentro di sè, perchè è tutta confusa, e tu insisti...la costringi a dirti qualcosa pur di farti stare buono.
E qualsiasi cosa ti dirà a sto modo, sarà solo un blando tentativo di giustificarsi.

Poi se non mi capisci, non so che farci.

Tu hai solo scoperto che se la metti alle strette: lei mente.

Come un fumatore che dice di aver smesso e poi fuma di nascosto.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Emmhhh...voi non avete chiaro cosa succede in un divorzio/separazione
> 
> Al 99%, pure se ha torto perché mi tradisce, a mia moglie spetterà la casa e l'affidamento del bambino e quindi chi è che se ne va di casa?
> 
> ...


Lascia stare per un attimo chi ha torto o ragione. Ok?
Ci si separa perchè non si vuole o non si può più stare assieme.
Ed hai ragione: le leggi sono fatte in un certo modo, per cui si tutela il minore.
Tu puoi fare come Sole.
Le dici, senti, me ne vado via per un po' così mi schiarisco le idee io, e te le schiarisci tu.
Anche tu devi capire se la rivuoi indietro a tutti i costi.


----------



## Niko74 (28 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma tu sei stata trasparente.
> No?
> Un conto è dire: non mi fido di te quindi mi tocca controllare.
> *Un conto è non dire fino a che punto controlli, sforando nell'illegalità.*
> ...


Oddio...ancora con sta storia: lei sa che controllo i messaggi e le chiamate...le ho detto in faccia pure a che ora l'aveva mandato quel sms. Perché continui a dire che non sono trasparente? 

Che poi sono cose cosi astruse e impensate che...tutti i traditi le fanno  Quindi sono astruse e impensate solo per te e i traditori in genere


----------



## Niko74 (28 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lascia stare per un attimo chi ha torto o ragione. Ok?
> Ci si separa perchè non si vuole o non si può più stare assieme.
> Ed hai ragione: le leggi sono fatte in un certo modo, per cui si tutela il minore.
> Tu puoi fare come Sole.
> ...


Eh...e io cosa ho detto?
Poi Lothar dice che sono troppo buono, lui butta le valige in strada e bla bla bla....io gli ho solo spiegato come vanno le cose in questi casi.

Non ho detto che mi separo tra 2 settimane, ma molto probabilmente me ne andrò per un pò sperando che mia moglie si smuova.
Io non "rivoglio" indietro nulla...non posso obbligare nessuno...deve vedere lei cosa vuole.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Di ns figlio abbiamo parlato poco fin ora, però se le cose evolveranno in un certo modo diverrà sicuramente l'agomento principale.
> 
> Per il fatto che sia umano e comprensibile prendere una sbandata per qualcuno in un rapporto di lunga durata è comprensibile. Non è però accettabile tutto l'insieme di menzogne e prese per il culo che ne conseguono soprattutto se continuano anche dopo che si è stati scoperti.


Su questo ti do ragione.
Dopo che si è stati scoperti, in genere se si è intelligenti, si lascia perdere tutto per ragioni di stato.
Senti, le acque si sono fatte cattive, dobbiamo lasciarci perdere.
Ma tu non eri in grado di capire che messa in certe condizioni avrebbe reagito in quel modo?


----------



## Niko74 (28 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Niko, ascoltami...
> Se lei non vuole dirti come stanno le cose dentro di sè, perchè è tutta confusa, e tu insisti...la costringi a dirti qualcosa pur di farti stare buono.
> E qualsiasi cosa ti dirà a sto modo, sarà solo un blando tentativo di giustificarsi.
> 
> ...


Siiiii dai.....un pò do senso ce l'ha....:mrgreen:
A parte il fatto che io non insisto poi molto eh...se per te parlare 4 volte in 4 mesi è insistere


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Oddio...ancora con sta storia: lei sa che controllo i messaggi e le chiamate...le ho detto in faccia pure a che ora l'aveva mandato quel sms. Perché continui a dire che non sono trasparente?
> 
> Che poi sono cose cosi astruse e impensate che...tutti i traditi le fanno  Quindi sono astruse e impensate solo per te e i traditori in genere


Ma scusami se insisto non mi è chiara la faccenda...o casco dal pero io...ma come fa esistere una così invornita...che sa che controlli...eppure manda lo stesso il sms? Vuol dire che lei pensa: se cancello il sms lui non saprà che l'ho mandato eh? 
Ma scusami...se sa che controlla e tu le dici...hai mandato sms oggi?
Lei ti dirà...si.
Altrimenti non ha senso.
Tu sei sicuro di averle detto fin a che punto controlli?
Poi non ho capito come fai a controllarle il registro chiamate ecc..ecc..ecc...
A sto punto sono curioso eh?


----------



## Niko74 (28 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Su questo ti do ragione.
> Dopo che si è stati scoperti, *in genere se si è intelligenti*, si lascia perdere tutto per ragioni di stato.
> Senti, le acque si sono fatte cattive, dobbiamo lasciarci perdere.
> *Ma tu non eri in grado di capire che messa in certe condizioni avrebbe reagito in quel modo*?


Il punto è che lei E' intelligente...

Ti giuro che per la formazione religiosa impartitale dai suoi familiari e per come la conoscevo io MAI avrei pensato che in una crisi di coppia potesse reagire cosi...mi ha spiazzato totalmente


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Eh...e io cosa ho detto?
> Poi Lothar dice che sono troppo buono, lui butta le valige in strada e bla bla bla....io gli ho solo spiegato come vanno le cose in questi casi.
> 
> Non ho detto che mi separo tra 2 settimane, ma molto probabilmente me ne andrò per un pò sperando che mia moglie si smuova.
> Io non "rivoglio" indietro nulla...non posso obbligare nessuno...deve vedere lei cosa vuole.


Ma questo secondo me è il tuo errore, fare o non fare una cosa sperando di ottenere determinati risultati. Siccome anch'io l'ho fatto nella vita e poi ho smesso....posso dirti che non produce i risultati sperati, ma altri.
Non dirlo: fallo.
E pensa a cosa vuoi tu: altrimenti non ha senso.
Perchè scarichi sempre tutta la patata su di lei?
Agisci no?
Perchè dici molto probabilmente?
Fallo.
Io l'ho fatto eh?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Il punto è che lei E' intelligente...
> 
> Ti giuro che per la formazione religiosa impartitale dai suoi familiari e per come la conoscevo io MAI avrei pensato che in una crisi di coppia potesse reagire cosi...mi ha spiazzato totalmente


Ok...intelligente, ma si comporta da stupida.
Non trovi?
Dove vedi che è intelligente?

Cosa c'entra la formazione religiosa, e la crisi di coppia, con il fatto che si è presa una scuffia per uno che l'ha scaricata?


----------



## Niko74 (28 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma scusami se insisto non mi è chiara la faccenda...o casco dal pero io...ma come fa esistere una così invornita...che sa che controlli...eppure manda lo stesso il sms? Vuol dire che lei pensa: se cancello il sms lui non saprà che l'ho mandato eh?
> Ma scusami...se sa che controlla e tu le dici...hai mandato sms oggi?
> Lei ti dirà...si.
> Altrimenti non ha senso.
> ...


Allora..circa un mese fa si entra in discorso e arriviamo al dunque:

lei: "è da 2 mesi che non lo sento...."
io: "sicura? Lo sai che non mi piace essere preso per il culo"
lei: "se ti dico di si...è cosi"
io: "allora inisisti a raccontare balle..."
lei: "no...perché racconterei balle?"
io: "sicura?"

...dopo un pò di mie richieste per vedere se me lo diceva...

lei: "perché non mi credi? Quando gi avrei mandato questo sms?"
io gli ho spiattellato data e ora
lei ha provato a giustificarsi dicendo che era per lavoro e bla bla bla...DOPO che era assodato che sapevo mentre prima negava.

Sono stato abbastanza trasparente? 
Gli ho detto pure che da quando cancella gli sms non riesco a leggere il contenuto...sono stato trasparente? 

Per il come lo ho già scritto qualche giorno fa a sabina che chiedeva info....ci sono programmi appositi...manco lo tocco più il suo cell :mrgreen: e non c'è traccia di quello che faccio


----------



## Niko74 (28 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...intelligente, ma si comporta da stupida.
> Non trovi?
> Dove vedi che è intelligente?
> 
> Cosa c'entra la formazione religiosa, e la crisi di coppia, con il fatto che si è presa una scuffia per uno che l'ha scaricata?


Intendevo che è sempre stata unapersona intelligente....adesso è un attimo in crisi effettivamente.

Che l'abbia scaricata è tutto relativo visto che nell'ultima setitmana si sono visti 2 volte in orari post lavoativi


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Allora..circa un mese fa si entra in discorso e arriviamo al dunque:
> 
> lei: "è da 2 mesi che non lo sento...."
> io: "sicura? Lo sai che non mi piace essere preso per il culo"
> ...


Non mi è ancora chiaro...
Sei sicuro di non averle teso un tranello per vedere come rispondeva?
Se lei ti ha detto che è da due mesi che non lo sente, significa che se lo ha sentito, lo ha fatto in un modo in cui era sicura che tu non lo potessi sapere.
Allora prima l'hai controllata, o prima le hai detto che l'avresti controllata?
Questo non mi è chiaro.

Cioè in autostrada ti avvisano che c'è il tutor no? 
Ti avvisano dove stanno gli autovelox fissi.
Poi liberissimo di fare come credi.

E questi programmi appositi...sono cose legali o illegali?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Intendevo che è sempre stata unapersona intelligente....adesso è un attimo in crisi effettivamente.
> 
> Che l'abbia scaricata è tutto relativo visto che nell'ultima setitmana si sono visti 2 volte in orari post lavoativi


Ah allora forse lei cerca di proteggere lui, no?
Embè...hanno commesso un reato?
Lei è libera di poterti dire, ah sai l'ho rivisto?


----------



## Niko74 (28 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah allora forse lei cerca di proteggere lui, no?
> Embè...hanno commesso un reato?
> Lei è libera di poterti dire, ah sai l'ho rivisto?


Protegger lui da cosa?
Lei è libera si di dirmelo che mi ha ricornificato....peccato che non ha coraggio di farlo


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Protegger lui da cosa?
> Lei è libera si di dirmelo che mi ha ricornificato....peccato che non ha coraggio di farlo


E se anche te lo dice...
Cosa ti cambia?

Ma rispondimi sulle altre questioni per favore...

che ne pensi?

http://news.tecnozoom.it/zoommate/s...s-da-remoto-su-altri-cellulari-post-8265.html

Gli amanti, si proteggono tra di loro.
Mi dispiace ma è così.


----------



## Niko74 (28 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non mi è ancora chiaro...
> Sei sicuro di non averle teso un tranello per vedere come rispondeva?
> *Se lei ti ha detto che è da due mesi che non lo sente, significa che se lo ha sentito, lo ha fatto in un modo in cui era sicura che tu non lo potessi sapere.*
> Allora prima l'hai controllata, o prima le hai detto che l'avresti controllata?
> ...


Bah....tranello, trabocchetto, tutor, avvisare prima....CAGATE :carneval:
Se vuoi sentirti dire che io la controllo da 4 mesi ed esplicitamente glielo ho detto un mese e mezzo fa...SI hai ragione. Sei felice ora?
Che poi l'avevo pure scritto qui sul forum...solo che tu leggi solo quello che vuoi tu  

A te però non è chiaro il concetto per cui lo faccio. Non è per fare trabocchetti e giochini del cazzo, o per dirgli "vedi...ho ragione io".

Il problema per me è solo uno: 
se lei dice che è 2 mesi che non lo sente e non è cosi...semplicemente mi racconta una balla, si approfitta ancora di me e mi prende per il culo....sono esplicito?

La verità è una sola (checché tu ne dica) e se la dici cosi com'è sei sempre a posto. Qualsiasi altra manipolazione che ne fai sono BALLE.
Insomma: non mi puoi venire a dire che son 2 mesi che non lo senti e ti manca tanto...perché lo ha detto lei senza che glielo chiedessi io direttamente eh?
Almeno glielo avessi chiesto io...altrimenti se ne stesse zitta (e aspettasse che glielo chiedessi io )

Io appena mi ha chiesto come facevo a sostenere quello che dicevo non è che ho inventato scuse eh? Oddio...un paio di secondi ho titubato, però siccome io a lei non ho mai mentito...non vedevo il motivo per farlo il quel momento (anche se effettivamente il controllo è una cosa meschina...me ne rendo conto). 

Diciamo cosi....ora lo sa che i tutor ci sono...ma se ne frega uguale.
Che poi lei mica mi ha "avvisato prima" che avrei avuto le corna eh  
Lo ha fatto e basta.

La legalità di quei programmi dipende dall'uso che ne fai. Io di certo non divulgo ne conservo le informazioni che ho avuto. Servono solo a me, per capire. Sono solo nella mia testa.

L'uso ai fini di prova in sede di giudizio non ha validità legale quello si. Ma non è il mio scopo questo. A me al momento servono solo per capire con chi ho a che fare.


----------



## lothar57 (28 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Emmhhh...voi non avete chiaro cosa succede in un divorzio/separazione
> 
> Al 99%, pure se ha torto perché mi tradisce, a mia moglie spetterà la casa e l'affidamento del bambino e quindi chi è che se ne va di casa?
> 
> ...


 
Amico mio...e tu Conte non ridere,io in queste cose ci vivo giornalmente.
Non siamo negli Us,o in Germania,qua'la legge e'vacua.
Certo il tuo ragionamento e'giusto,ma in pratica....
La butti fuori,cambi la serratura,e chisse ne frega....deve andare dai Cc,fare denuncia,e aspettare...magari passano settimane prima che si muovano,,,insomma se vuoi fare il figlio di troia,e io lo farei senza indugio,sai come fare..........


----------



## lothar57 (28 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Su questo ti do ragione.
> Dopo che si è stati scoperti, in genere se si è intelligenti, si lascia perdere tutto per ragioni di stato.
> Senti, le acque si sono fatte cattive, dobbiamo lasciarci perdere.
> Ma tu non eri in grado di capire che messa in certe condizioni avrebbe reagito in quel modo?


 
In effetti Conte e'molto strano,io ho vissuto,diciamo come terza o quarta persona una cosa simile.
Un'amica e'stata sgamata,la deficiente teneva un diario con le imprese degli amanti,si hai capito bene non uno solo...il becco l'ha trovato,,ed e'caduta la casa.
La grande troia....credo che nessuno si offendera' stavolta,si e'presa paura,mi ha raccontato tutto,del casino con il marito,e alla fine mi ha detto''cancella il mio cell..io chiudo qua'''.
Capito Conte???Anche un'idiota come quella ha capito di essere davanti al precipizio,ha frenato,e da amica comune ho saputo che ora vive tranquilla,aveva detto..ad acque calmate forse ci sentiamo..non l'ha fatto,per non saltare.
Ora la moglie di Niko,dice lui,e'tanta furba e 'intelligente,ma persiste....sai perche'Conte???senza scomodare il mio concittadino Marconi.....e'semplice no???
Poi i metodi per convincere,volendo ci sono....sai ieri sera ho messo le mani avanti con mia moglie,venerdi'la cena in barca con la mia''amica''non la vorrei perdere...lei ha abbozzato,minacciando rappresaglie,se quella sera non saro'dove promesso..


----------



## aristocat (28 Giugno 2011)

Niko, lei non è stupida, ma si comporta da immatura (nel senso buono, non voglio giudicarla), l'atteggiamento è quello di una bambina che vuole il bambolotto a tutti i costi (lo dico nel senso buono/bis).

I bambini sono molto svegli e intelligenti, ma fanno comunque le loro marachelle anche quando sanno che mamma e papà li sgamano e li sgrideranno sicuramente il minuto dopo idea: come tu con la storia degli sms che spii, sgamandola comunque; con lei che è consapevole di quello che fai e se ne frega lo stesso)

Allora vista la caratura scadente del personaggio che si è scelta come amante (fosse un Uomo raro, di spessore, che merita, si può anche capire il momento di indecisione, il sentimento verso di lui) senza voler fare psicologia da due soldi credo che il problema non sia l'amante (o lui o un altro forse succedeva la stessa cosa).

Il problema, è lei stessa, che forse ha speso tutta la vita cercando di essere perfetta, di non deludere le aspettative. 
Sarà stata bambina modello, figlia modello, studentessa modello. Fidanzata dei sogni, mamma ideale ecc ecc. 
Ora si è rotta le palle secondo me.
E quindi, fosse anche solo x curiosità, vorrà capire come si sta nei panni della "cattiva ragazza". Quello che non è mai stata :blank:.

Non è nulla di personale verso di te, se ti prende per i fondelli non ce l'ha con te ma vorrà esplorare sè stessa. 
Però deve anche capire qual'è il momento giusto per scendere dalla giostra. Quando sei una mamma con bimbo piccolo, e le acque si fanno cattive, tu donna devi capire quando chiuderla lì.

Forse fai bene a "prenderti una vacanza" e "metterla a pensare".
Come i bambini, mettila in un angolino "a pensare".

ari


----------



## Niko74 (28 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> In effetti Conte e'molto strano,io ho vissuto,diciamo come terza o quarta persona una cosa simile.
> Un'amica e'stata sgamata,la deficiente teneva un diario con le imprese degli amanti,si hai capito bene non uno solo...il becco l'ha trovato,,ed e'caduta la casa.
> La grande troia....credo che nessuno si offendera' stavolta,si e'presa paura,mi ha raccontato tutto,del casino con il marito,e alla fine mi ha detto''cancella il mio cell..io chiudo qua'''.
> Capito Conte???Anche un'idiota come quella ha capito di essere davanti al precipizio,ha frenato,e da amica comune ho saputo che ora vive tranquilla,aveva detto..ad acque calmate forse ci sentiamo..non l'ha fatto,per non saltare.
> ...


Una precisazione: non è che essere intelligenti si dimostra col saper ingannare e prendere i fondelli qualcuno....come evidentemente pensi tu 

Ho detto che lei è sempre stata una persona intelligente....e non è che si può diventare stupidi di colpo. Attualmente è decisamente in crisi. Punto


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> In effetti Conte e'molto strano,io ho vissuto,diciamo come terza o quarta persona una cosa simile.
> Un'amica e'stata sgamata,la deficiente teneva un diario con le imprese degli amanti,si hai capito bene non uno solo...il becco l'ha trovato,,ed e'caduta la casa.
> *La grande troia*....credo che nessuno si offendera' stavolta,si e'presa paura,mi ha raccontato tutto,del casino con il marito,e alla fine mi ha detto''cancella il mio cell..io chiudo qua'''.
> Capito Conte???Anche un'idiota come quella ha capito di essere davanti al precipizio,ha frenato,e da amica comune ho saputo che ora vive tranquilla,aveva detto..ad acque calmate forse ci sentiamo..non l'ha fatto,per non saltare.
> ...


 continuo a non caqpire perché disprezzi quello che fai anche tu .
e se non ci fossero quelle che chiami così con chi ti divertiresti?


----------



## Niko74 (28 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> continuo a non caqpire perché disprezzi quello che fai anche tu .
> e se non ci fossero quelle che chiami così con chi ti divertiresti?


Eeehhh....vedo che anche tu non capisci.....
Lui è "diverso" eh....lui è molto esigente, fine, raffinato, non si accontenta facilmente, ha la moglie più bella del mondo è l'unomo che tutte vorrebbero avere....
Dimenticavo: professionista dall'indiscussa serietà, le banche e i clienti te lo possono confermare 

Peccato che dica tutte ste belle cose e poi.....definisce "l'amica" in questione....una gran troia. Ma allora che fine hanno fatto tutta la raffinatezza, ecc.....? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (28 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Eeehhh....vedo che anche tu non capisci.....
> Lui è "diverso" eh....lui è molto esigente, fine, raffinato, non si accontenta facilmente, ha la moglie più bella del mondo è l'unomo che tutte vorrebbero avere....
> 
> Peccato che dica tutte ste belle cose e poi.....definisce "l'amica" in questione....una gran troia. Ma allora che fine hanno fatto tutta la raffinatezza, ecc.....? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## aristocat (28 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ho detto che lei è sempre stata una persona intelligente....e non è che si può diventare stupidi di colpo. Attualmente è decisamente in crisi. Punto


:up:


----------



## Simy (28 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma scolta una cosa...
> Io ti faccio bel discorsetto e chiudo.
> Ognun per sè.
> Ohi, poi, se davvero ti interesso ancora, sarai tu a venire in cerca di me eh?
> ...


 io no...non ci tornerei insieme!


----------



## Simy (28 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Non ho letto la storia di Simy, *però non credo che abbia scoperto e il giorno dopo abbia fatto le valige senza chiedere nulla al marito.*
> 
> Ricordo che io è da quasi 4 mesi che ho scoperto tutto, mica 2 anni...e prevedo che se mia moglie non prenderà decisioni farò esatamente come simy....(perché è cosi che farò...io non faccio le valige a nessuno ma se lei non decide me ne andrò io)


 diciamo che appeno l'ho scoperto ho fatto le valige e me ne sono andata ma solo perchè era il secondo tradimento...al primo l'avevo "perdonato" e avevo cercato di andare avanti....ma è una storia lunga da raccontare....


----------



## Kid (28 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> diciamo che appeno l'ho scoperto ho fatto le valige e me ne sono andata ma solo perchè era il secondo tradimento...al primo l'avevo "perdonato" e avevo cercato di andare avanti....ma è una storia lunga da raccontare....



Non ti quoto questa volta e me ne dispiaccio.

Sai benissimo che la colpa è solo tua. Se avessi ascoltato le esigenze di quel povero ragazzo, forse le cose sarebbero andate diversamente. Lo hai indotto al tradimento per colpa della tua chiusura mentale.

:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (28 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Non ti quoto questa volta e me ne dispiaccio.
> 
> Sai benissimo che la colpa è solo tua. Se avessi ascoltato le esigenze di quel povero ragazzo, forse le cose sarebbero andate diversamente. Lo hai indotto al tradimento per colpa della tua chiusura mentale.
> 
> :rotfl:


 :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:STUPIDO! :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (28 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:STUPIDO! :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


 
quoto :carneval:


----------



## Papero (28 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Eeehhh....vedo che anche tu non capisci.....
> Lui è "diverso" eh....lui è molto esigente, fine, raffinato, non si accontenta facilmente, ha la moglie più bella del mondo è l'unomo che tutte vorrebbero avere....
> Dimenticavo: professionista dall'indiscussa serietà, le banche e i clienti te lo possono confermare
> 
> Peccato che dica tutte ste belle cose e poi.....definisce "l'amica" in questione....una gran troia. Ma allora che fine hanno fatto tutta la raffinatezza, ecc.....? :rotfl::rotfl:



Perchè una che si scopa decine di uomini e ne cita le imprese in un diario cos'è? Santa Maria Goretti?


----------



## Simy (28 Giugno 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Perchè una che si scopa decine di uomini e ne cita le imprese in *un diario* cos'è? Santa Maria Goretti?


 il diario di una squillo perbene!


----------



## Eliade (28 Giugno 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Perchè una che si scopa decine di uomini e ne cita le imprese in un diario cos'è? Santa Maria Goretti?


Indubbiamente non è Santa Maria (la definirei anche io GT, ma solo in base ai miei canoni)...ma leggere una cosa del genere da uno che si comporta praticamente allo stesso modo (diario escluso), è piuttosto ridicolo.


----------



## Tubarao (28 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io ho controllato e sono stata ossessionata dalle bugie eppure eccomi qui, free as a bird now, come direbbero i *Lynyrd Skynyrd* .
> Tutto a suo tempo. Ognuno ha il suo.


Questa donna è decisamente sulla via.......


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Giugno 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Niko, lei non è stupida, ma si comporta da immatura (nel senso buono, non voglio giudicarla), l'atteggiamento è quello di una bambina che vuole il bambolotto a tutti i costi (lo dico nel senso buono/bis).
> 
> I bambini sono molto svegli e intelligenti, ma fanno comunque le loro marachelle anche quando sanno che mamma e papà li sgamano e li sgrideranno sicuramente il minuto dopo idea: come tu con la storia degli sms che spii, sgamandola comunque; con lei che è consapevole di quello che fai e se ne frega lo stesso)
> 
> ...


 
:umile::umile::umile::umile::umile:


----------



## lothar57 (28 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Eeehhh....vedo che anche tu non capisci.....
> Lui è "diverso" eh....lui è molto esigente, fine, raffinato, non si accontenta facilmente, ha la moglie più bella del mondo è l'unomo che tutte vorrebbero avere....
> Dimenticavo: professionista dall'indiscussa serietà, le banche e i clienti te lo possono confermare
> 
> Peccato che dica tutte ste belle cose e poi.....definisce "l'amica" in questione....una gran troia. Ma allora che fine hanno fatto tutta la raffinatezza, ecc.....? :rotfl::rotfl:


Insomma Niko una che in contemporanea scopa con tre uomini,o quattro,pur essendo sposatissima,nella tua citta come si chiama??

E'vero potrei tenere corsi di autostima,ma ho scritto la verita',come chie e'venuto a casa mia,del forum,ha potuto facilmente vedere.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *Insomma Niko una che in contemporanea scopa con tre uomini,o quattro,pur essendo sposatissima,nella tua citta come si chiama??*
> 
> E'vero potrei tenere corsi di autostima,ma ho scritto la verita',come chie e'venuto a casa mia,del forum,ha potuto facilmente vedere.


 
Te l'ho già detto...


Chiara Matraini


----------



## Diletta (28 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Bah....tranello, trabocchetto, tutor, avvisare prima....CAGATE :carneval:
> Se vuoi sentirti dire che io la controllo da 4 mesi ed esplicitamente glielo ho detto un mese e mezzo fa...SI hai ragione. Sei felice ora?
> Che poi l'avevo pure scritto qui sul forum...solo che tu leggi solo quello che vuoi tu
> 
> ...



Niko, sei sicuro di quello che hai detto?
Ci sto ragionando su e mi chiedo cosa allora ha valore legale in sede di giudizio per dimostrare un tradimento qualora il fedifrago negasse.

Lo sappiamo tutti che è moralmente riprovevole il controllo, ma è normale che lo si adoperi in tutti questi casi e poi è anche una forma di tutela nei nostri confronti contro le prese per il culo che ci fanno.
Io l' ho considerato anche come un accertamento della sua lealtà quando affermava una sua verità importante. 
E' come un atto dovuto e non me ne sento minimamente in colpa.

Purtroppo, anch'io ho provato la mazzata del dopo controllo, quando ho visto che mi aveva mentito di nuovo. 
E' allora che ci si sente umiliati al massimo livello, il terreno sotto i piedi frana e ci si augura per un attimo di esserne sepolti dalla delusione che si prova.

E pensare che il post tradimento è un periodo delicatissimo dove un misero passo falso vanifica in un attimo tutto il percorso fatto fino ad allora.
Come non rendersene conto?
Ma allora vuoi proprio infierire?

Nel tuo caso Niko lei ti continua ad umiliare con le menzogne, ma nello stato in cui si trova (che non si giustifica) può essere anche comprensibile vista la condizione di stallo in cui versa.

Nel mio caso non ci sono decisioni da prendere da parte sua, allora si vuole proprio approfittare della mia persona?
E' avvilente...

Vai Niko, tieni duro ormai...il tempo passa veloce e la soluzione si avvicina anche per te. Quello che mi consola è che un essere umano non possa più di tanto vivere nell'incerto, prima o poi la svolta ci sarà, se non altro, per puro istinto di sopravvivenza.


----------



## lothar57 (28 Giugno 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Perchè una che si scopa decine di uomini e ne cita le imprese in un diario cos'è? Santa Maria Goretti?


 
Grazie Papero mi sembrava di parlare..croato......ahahhahah ti faccio ridere..e'andata cosi'...

lei mette la chiave nella toppa,apre,e sai che vede...la figlia(20anni),il figlio(25),Cornelio(il maritino..),la madre,la suocera...in piedi a fissarla...il tradito,cioe'Cornelio,con il libretto in mano.....che scena....lei rideva a raccontarmela....

Siiii Papero,e'Santa Maria Goretti.....per queste invornite...


----------



## lothar57 (28 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Te l'ho già detto...
> 
> 
> Chiara Matraini


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ottima,simpatica.e gradevole,come sempre.brava Chiara.


----------



## Simy (28 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Niko, sei sicuro di quello che hai detto?
> *Ci sto ragionando su e mi chiedo cosa allora ha valore legale in sede di giudizio per dimostrare un tradimento qualora il fedifrago negasse.*
> 
> *Lo sappiamo tutti che è moralmente riprovevole il controllo, ma è normale che lo si adoperi in tutti questi casi e poi è anche una forma di tutela nei nostri confronti contro le prese per il culo che ci fanno.*
> ...


 è violazione della privacy...in sede legale non ha alcun valore e non è una prova che può essere portata in giudizio.
l'unica prova che ha valore è quella portata da un investigatore privato con regolare licenza.


----------



## Eliade (28 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> è violazione della privacy...in sede legale non ha alcun valore e non è una prova che può essere portata in giudizio.
> *l'unica prova che ha valore è quella portata da un investigatore privato con regolare licenza*.


Aggiungo che l'investigatore deve essere ingaggiato da una persona avente diritto (leggasi coniuge) e nel foglio d'ingaggio devono essere specificati i fini legali per i quali si vogliono usare i risultati dell'indagine.
Altrimenti è comunque violazione della privacy, almeno in ambito di separazioni. 

Senza contare che non essendo l'adulterio un reato, l'unico vantaggio della colpa sarebbe di non dare il mantenimento all'altro coniuge...dunque a volte è inutile.


----------



## Simy (28 Giugno 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Aggiungo che l'investigatore deve essere ingaggiato da una persona avente diritto (leggasi coniuge) e nel foglio d'ingaggio devono essere specificati i fini legali per i quali si vogliono usare i risultati dell'indagine.
> Altrimenti è comunque violazione della privacy, almeno in ambito di separazioni.


 :up:


----------



## Kid (28 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :up:


Se ho dubbi e voglio togliermeli quindi, meglio se lo pedino io il mio partner e una volta sgamato lo mollo no?


----------



## Simy (28 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Se ho dubbi e voglio togliermeli quindi, meglio se lo pedino io il mio partner e una volta sgamato lo mollo no?


 sicuramente...ma ovviamente tutto quello che scopri non puoi presentarlo in tribunale ai fini della separazione...perchè anche il pedinamento è violazione della privacy!


----------



## Eliade (28 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Se ho dubbi e voglio togliermeli quindi, meglio se lo pedino io il mio partner e una volta sgamato lo mollo no?


No, credo sia comunque violazione della privacy. Tu che sei marito puoi affidare il compito all'investigatore. Negli altri casi, hai solo la possibilità di metterlo/a alle strette e farlo confessare...altrimenti puoi sempre inventare scuse: "ero li per caso e ti ho visto entrare in motel con quello/a", "ti hanno visto", ecc...




Simy ha detto:


> sicuramente...ma ovviamente tutto quello che scopri non puoi presentarlo in tribunale ai fini della separazione...perchè anche il pedinamento è violazione della privacy!


Ecco, appunto! :up:


----------



## Kid (28 Giugno 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> No, credo sia comunque violazione della privacy. Tu che sei marito puoi affidare il compito all'investigatore. Negli altri casi, hai solo la possibilità di metterlo/a alle strette e farlo confessare...altrimenti puoi sempre inventare scuse: "ero li per caso e ti ho visto entrare in motel con quello/a", "ti hanno visto", ecc...



Ma scusa, se mia moglie mi tradisce la mollo a prescindere dagli eventuali interessi che potrei avere nella separazione. Poi con quello che ti costa l'investigatore...


----------



## Eliade (28 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma scusa, se mia moglie mi tradisce la mollo a prescindere dagli eventuali interessi che potrei avere nella separazione. Poi con quello che ti costa l'investigatore...


Questo è un altro discorso, tutto dipende da cosa si vuole...del resto in Italia ci si può separare anche senza motivo.


----------



## Simy (28 Giugno 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Questo è un altro discorso, tutto dipende da cosa si vuole...*del resto in Italia ci si può separare anche senza motivo*.


 :up:


----------



## Diletta (28 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> è violazione della privacy...in sede legale non ha alcun valore e non è una prova che può essere portata in giudizio.
> l'unica prova che ha valore è quella portata da un investigatore privato con regolare licenza.





Eliade ha detto:


> Aggiungo che l'investigatore deve essere ingaggiato da una persona avente diritto (leggasi coniuge) e nel foglio d'ingaggio devono essere specificati i fini legali per i quali si vogliono usare i risultati dell'indagine.
> Altrimenti è comunque violazione della privacy, almeno in ambito di separazioni.
> 
> Senza contare che non essendo l'adulterio un reato, l'unico vantaggio della colpa sarebbe di non dare il mantenimento all'altro coniuge...dunque a volte è inutile.





Kid ha detto:


> Ma scusa, se mia moglie mi tradisce la mollo a prescindere dagli eventuali interessi che potrei avere nella separazione. Poi con quello che ti costa l'investigatore...



...e allora la legge è stata fatta per far lavorare la categoria.
Quindi: becchi, bastonati e col portafoglio svuotato!
A parte tutto, se lui confessa nell'ambito domestico e poi nega, siamo al punto di partenza, mi par di capire.
Allora occorre una confessione scritta e sottoscritta, o registrata?
Scusate, ma mi sto addentrando in un campo in cui sono digiuna, ma voglio saperne di più.
Mio marito mi ha già detto che in caso arrivassi a fare brutte mosse, lui negherebbe...


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Te l'ho già detto...
> 
> 
> Chiara Matraini


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
chapeau


----------



## Eliade (28 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e allora la legge è stata fatta per far lavorare la categoria.
> Quindi: becchi, bastonati e col portafoglio svuotato!
> A parte tutto, se lui confessa nell'ambito domestico e poi nega, siamo al punto di partenza, mi par di capire.
> Allora occorre una confessione scritta e sottoscritta, o registrata?
> ...


Diletta forse non mi sono espressa chiaramente, o forse sei tu che non vuoi capire ma a livello legale non ti servirebbe ad un fico secco che lui ammettesse il tradimento! L'unica cosa che potresti ottenere, dimostrando che un suo tradimento, ingiustificato e incomprensibile, sia l'unica causa scatenante della separazione (e non altro), è che non gli dovresti (TU a LUI) versare un mantenimento. 
L'adulterio non è un reato.


----------



## Mari' (28 Giugno 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Diletta forse non mi sono espressa chiaramente, o forse sei tu che non vuoi capire ma a livello legale non ti servirebbe ad un fico secco che lui ammettesse il tradimento! L'unica cosa che potresti ottenere, dimostrando che un suo tradimento, ingiustificato e incomprensibile, sia l'unica causa scatenante della separazione (e non altro), è che non gli dovresti (TU a LUI) versare un mantenimento.
> *L'adulterio non è un reato.*


Non lo e' piu'  chi si ricorda di Fausto Coppi e la dama bianca?


----------



## Simy (28 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non lo e' piu'  chi si ricorda di Fausto Coppi e la dama bianca?


 io no...


----------



## Mari' (28 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> io no...


http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fausto_Coppi

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giulia_Occhini


----------



## Diletta (28 Giugno 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Diletta forse non mi sono espressa chiaramente, o forse sei tu che non vuoi capire ma a livello legale non ti servirebbe ad un fico secco che lui ammettesse il tradimento! L'unica cosa che potresti ottenere, dimostrando che un suo tradimento, ingiustificato e incomprensibile, sia l'unica causa scatenante della separazione (e non altro), è che non gli dovresti (TU a LUI) versare un mantenimento.
> L'adulterio non è un reato.



Grazie Eliade per la spiegazione. 
Allora vediamo se ho capito: l'addebito per colpa da tradimento è un'arma per la persona che è tenuta al mantenimento del partner, se ne avvale quindi per non doverlo versare.
Ma mettiamo il caso che io mi voglia separare e lui no,  dovrei fare una causa contro di lui?  E se il motivo scatenante fosse il tradimento e non avessi le prove legali, che succede? Si è fregati?


----------



## Simy (28 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fausto_Coppi
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giulia_Occhini


 grazie cara!


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> io no...


:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
Tanto per sottolineare che sei la più giovane, eh?!!!!


----------



## Niko74 (28 Giugno 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Perchè una che si scopa decine di uomini e ne cita le imprese in un diario cos'è? Santa Maria Goretti?





lothar57 ha detto:


> Insomma Niko una che in contemporanea scopa con tre uomini,o quattro,pur essendo sposatissima,nella tua citta come si chiama??
> 
> E'vero potrei tenere corsi di autostima,ma ho scritto la verita',come chie e'venuto a casa mia,del forum,ha potuto facilmente vedere.





lothar57 ha detto:


> Grazie Papero mi sembrava di parlare..croato......ahahhahah ti faccio ridere..e'andata cosi'...
> 
> lei mette la chiave nella toppa,apre,e sai che vede...la figlia(20anni),il figlio(25),Cornelio(il maritino..),la madre,la suocera...in piedi a fissarla...il tradito,cioe'Cornelio,con il libretto in mano.....che scena....lei rideva a raccontarmela....
> 
> Siiii Papero,e'Santa Maria Goretti.....per queste invornite...


Eeeehhh...vedo che continui a non capire 
Qui non si discute su come definire la tipa in questione (che pure per me può essere appellata G.T.) è che sostanzialmente tu dici che quelle con cui vai tu non sono cosi...e con questa ci andavi e tu stesso la definisci cosi.

Poi tu stesso ti comporti come lei...non terrai un diario ma stai su un forum a far vedere la tua "superiorità".

Infine occhio...che "Cornelio" è un soprannome che hanno in tanti...e secondo me pure a te si addice parecchio....ma la tua autostima ti impedisce di rendertene conto :up:

So già che sbaglio e non capisco nulla...tranquillo :carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (28 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> Tanto per sottolineare che sei la più giovane, eh?!!!!


scusa 
ma non me lo ricordo neanche io se non per sentito dire in qualche anniversario


----------



## Eliade (28 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Grazie Eliade per la spiegazione.
> Allora vediamo se ho capito: l'addebito per colpa da tradimento è un'arma per la persona che è tenuta al mantenimento del partner, se ne avvale quindi per non doverlo versare.


 Esatto, ma dovrebbe dimostrare, senza alcun ombra di dubbio (mazza sembro un avv. vero  ) che il tradimento non sia imputabile ad una crisi di coppia e/o a comportamenti sbagliati del coniuge tradito. Cosa comunque alquanto difficile.



> Ma mettiamo il caso che io mi voglia separare e lui no,  dovrei fare una causa contro di lui?


 Si chiama separazione giudiziale ed è una vera è propria causa civile (quindi con tempi più lunghi).



> E se il motivo scatenante fosse il tradimento e non avessi le prove legali, che succede? Si è fregati?


 Non hai alcun motivo di portare in aula il tradimento. Il motivo scatenante della separazione giudiziale è che tu vuoi separarti e lui no...non c'è bisogno di altro. Sarà poi lui a spiegare al giudice perché non vuole separasi. Quando il giudice ti chiede il perché (di prassi parla prima con un coniuge+avv.,  poi con l'altro, poi tutti e due insieme), puoi sempre dirgli un qualunque motivo, oppure che hai scoperto il tradimento e che conseguentemente a questo i vostri caratteri/stili di vita/obiettivi sono incompatibili. Ma saranno questi ultimi i motivi che il giudice prenderà in considerazione e non il tradimento.

tutte le prove che puoi aver raccolto non servono a nulla.


----------



## Eliade (28 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> Tanto per sottolineare che sei la più giovane, eh?!!!!


Veramente nemmeno io lo sapevo. :carneval:
Il '53 è davvero fuori dalla mia portata. :carneval:


----------



## Niko74 (28 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Grazie Eliade per la spiegazione.
> Allora vediamo se ho capito: l'addebito per colpa da tradimento è un'arma per la persona che è tenuta al mantenimento del partner, se ne avvale quindi per non doverlo versare.
> Ma mettiamo il caso che io mi voglia separare e lui no, dovrei fare una causa contro di lui? E se il motivo scatenante fosse il tradimento e non avessi le prove legali, che succede? Si è fregati?


Tu non hai problemi. Se ti separi il mantenimento spetta a te che sei la moglie e non lavori. Se avete figli minorenni ti spetta pure la casa.

Poco importa che dimostri il tradimento. Se vuoi separarti hai il coltello dalla parte del manico tu.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Veramente nemmeno io lo sapevo. :carneval:


Allora:incazzato::incazzato:tanto per chiarire nemmeno io ero nata ai tempi:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Te l'ho già detto...
> 
> 
> Chiara Matraini



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHA....vero...AAHAHAHAAHAH...
Come quella volta che hai detto...ahahahaahahaah...tre pasti al giorno, io me ne pappo tre al giorno...in tre locali diversi...ahahahaahahah


----------



## Eliade (28 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Allora:incazzato::incazzato:tanto per chiarire nemmeno io ero nata ai tempi:carneval::carneval::carneval:


:rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (28 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Eeeehhh...vedo che continui a non capire
> Qui non si discute su come definire la tipa in questione (che pure per me può essere appellata G.T.) è che sostanzialmente tu dici che quelle con cui vai tu non sono cosi...e con questa ci andavi e tu stesso la definisci cosi.
> 
> Poi tu stesso ti comporti come lei...non terrai un diario ma *stai su un forum a far vedere la tua "superiorità".*
> ...


ma la vedono in pochi, eh?


----------



## Niko74 (28 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma la vedono in pochi, eh?


Già...forse nemmeno lui ne è convinto...per questo siamo tutti "invorniti" e lui invece è quello che tutte le donne vorrebbero avere. 
Sotto questo aspetto preferisco il conte...lui si comporta in un certo modo ma non prende per il culo le persone (intendo la moglie) almeno le cose le dice in faccia.

Vorrei davvero vedere dove va a finire la sua autostima quando scoprirà che il suo secondo nome è "Cornelio"...per me non la prende tanto bene


----------



## Mari' (28 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> scusa
> ma non me lo ricordo neanche io se non per sentito dire in qualche anniversario





Eliade ha detto:


> Veramente nemmeno io lo sapevo. :carneval:
> Il '53 è davvero fuori dalla mia portata. :carneval:



E' stato un caso che ha fatto molto discutere l'opinione pubblica sulla questione dell'adulterio, la televione spesso lo ha preso come esempio ... io il 53 ero piccina (7anni appena ), ho conosciuto la loro storia anni ed anni dopo.


----------



## Simy (28 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> Tanto per sottolineare che sei la più giovane, eh?!!!!


----------



## lothar57 (28 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Eeeehhh...vedo che continui a non capire
> Qui non si discute su come definire la tipa in questione (che pure per me può essere appellata G.T.) è che sostanzialmente tu dici che quelle con cui vai tu non sono cosi...e con questa ci andavi e tu stesso la definisci cosi.
> 
> Poi tu stesso ti comporti come lei...non terrai un diario ma stai su un forum a far vedere la tua "superiorità".
> ...


Con quella non ci sono stato...vista una volta,e sentita al cell,pretendeva ...un surrogato di marito...e sono fuggito.
Niko un conto e'avere una relazione,ma averne 3 o 4.......
E'meglio essere superiori che inferiori,infatti quando sento gente che fa'i''percorsi'' o appunto i corsi di autostima...mi scappa da ridere.

Cornelio....puo'darsi Niko,ma bisognerebbe che mia moglie fosse come me,senza scrupoli.
Siamo stati via una settimana,e non mi sono risparmiato,ieri sera pure,ma,credimi sulla parola,ho appena messo giu'il cell con una sconosciuta...che promette bene.

Mia moglie non ne sarebbe capace....


----------



## lothar57 (28 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


>


 
Simy.....posso consolarti io???al proposito starei pensando che..


----------



## Amoremio (28 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Con quella non ci sono stato...vista una volta,e sentita al cell,pretendeva ...un surrogato di marito...e sono fuggito.
> Niko un conto e'avere una relazione,ma averne 3 o 4.......
> E'meglio essere superiori che inferiori,infatti quando sento gente che fa'i''percorsi'' o appunto i corsi di autostima...mi scappa da ridere.
> 
> ...


magari qualche tempo fa avrebbe detto lo stesso di te


----------



## Simy (28 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Simy.....posso consolarti io???al proposito starei pensando che..


 
non pensare nulla ....grazie!:carneval:


----------



## Niko74 (28 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Con quella non ci sono stato...vista una volta,e sentita al cell,pretendeva ...un surrogato di marito...e sono fuggito.
> Niko un conto e'avere una relazione,ma averne 3 o 4.......
> E'meglio essere superiori che inferiori,infatti quando sento gente che fa'i''percorsi'' o appunto i corsi di autostima...mi scappa da ridere.
> 
> ...


Io pure ci rido di quel tipo di corsi....e ho un fratello che li fa da anni...so di cosa parlo.

Sul fatto che tua moglie non ne sarebbe capace...lo pensi tu...pure io pensavo che mia moglie non mi avrebbe mai tradito...e invece 

Non è detto che deve essere come te per farti cornuto....ci sono vari modi. Mia moglie non è come te ma la sostanza non cambia (riguardo alle corna )


----------



## Diletta (28 Giugno 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Esatto, ma dovrebbe dimostrare, senza alcun ombra di dubbio (mazza sembro un avv. vero  ) che il tradimento non sia imputabile ad una crisi di coppia e/o a comportamenti sbagliati del coniuge tradito. Cosa comunque alquanto difficile.
> 
> Si chiama separazione giudiziale ed è una vera è propria causa civile (quindi con tempi più lunghi).
> 
> ...





Niko74 ha detto:


> Tu non hai problemi. Se ti separi il mantenimento spetta a te che sei la moglie e non lavori. Se avete figli minorenni ti spetta pure la casa.
> 
> Poco importa che dimostri il tradimento. Se vuoi separarti hai il coltello dalla parte del manico tu.



Eliade, grazie, ora ne so un po' di più.

Niko, avrò anche il coltello dalla parte del manico, ma io non lo vedo tanto...lui non lascerebbe mai e poi mai la casa coniugale, lui vuole stare con me, capisci? 
E se io non ce la facessi più a continuare la vita insieme a lui?
Dovrei fargli causa, capisci cosa vuol dire fare causa alla persona più importante in assoluto della mia vita?
E' pazzesco


----------



## Niko74 (28 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Eliade, grazie, ora ne so un po' di più.
> 
> Niko, avrò anche il coltello dalla parte del manico, ma io non lo vedo tanto...lui non lascerebbe mai e poi mai la casa coniugale, lui vuole stare con me, capisci?
> *E se io non ce la facessi più a continuare la vita insieme a lui?*
> ...


Beh...se non ce la fai più non è che hai alternative. E se fai una separazione giudiziale lui può volere o no...poco importa.


----------



## Diletta (28 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Con quella non ci sono stato...vista una volta,e sentita al cell,pretendeva ...un surrogato di marito...e sono fuggito.
> Niko un conto e'avere una relazione,ma averne 3 o 4.......
> E'meglio essere superiori che inferiori,infatti quando sento gente che fa'i''percorsi'' o appunto i corsi di autostima...mi scappa da ridere.
> 
> ...


*
*


Lothar, veramente mi stai nauseando.
E basta no....?
Ma che ti sei sposato a fare? 
Già, tu sei quello delle emozioni forti: tu fossi single non sarebbero tradimenti....e non ci sarebbe gusto, vero?

Sull'ultima frase tutti noi traditi abbiamo pensato la stessa cosa...prima però


----------



## sienne (28 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Eliade, grazie, ora ne so un po' di più.
> 
> Niko, avrò anche il coltello dalla parte del manico, ma io non lo vedo tanto...lui non lascerebbe mai e poi mai la casa coniugale, lui vuole stare con me, capisci?
> E se io non ce la facessi più a continuare la vita insieme a lui?
> ...


Cara Diletta, 

 le separazioni funzionano così … 



  Ancora qualche giorno fa, mi sembrava una cosa assurda … 
  Ora che mi sono instaurata nel piano di sopra, cioè separata in casa … questo passo ha scaturito un benessere … una leggerezza … una pace nell’anima che neanche te lo immagini … 

  Un passo ulteriore non mi pare più così assurdo … 





  Sienne


----------



## Simy (28 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Eliade, grazie, ora ne so un po' di più.
> 
> Niko, avrò anche il coltello dalla parte del manico, ma io non lo vedo tanto...lui non lascerebbe mai e poi mai la casa coniugale, *lui vuole stare con me*, capisci?
> E se io non ce la facessi più a continuare la vita insieme a lui?
> ...


 poteva pensarci prima che voleva stare con te! 
cmq purtoppo in questi casi cara nessuno può dirti cosa devi fare...devo solo seguire il tuo istinto!


----------



## Simy (28 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> Lothar, veramente mi stai nauseando.
> ...


 :bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Cara Diletta,
> 
> le separazioni funzionano così …
> 
> ...


Brava...
Ed è così anche per me, da quando ho il mio nido, nascosto...sono a posto.
Visto?
:up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo:


Si ma che brutto leggere noi traditi...


----------



## Amoremio (28 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Eliade, grazie, ora ne so un po' di più.
> 
> Niko, avrò anche il coltello dalla parte del manico, ma io non lo vedo tanto...lui non lascerebbe mai e poi mai la casa coniugale, lui vuole stare con me, capisci?
> E se io non ce la facessi più a continuare la vita insieme a lui?
> ...


in realtà non è quello che vuoi

TU non lo vuoi

quindi non ti inventare ostacoli inesistenti
mentire a sè stessi non porta da nessuna parte e assorbe energie mentali utili per elaborare le soluzioni che ti interessano

se volessi (e ribadisco: non è il tuo caso), basterebbe la raccomandata dell'avvocato per allontanarlo
e se lui capisse che sei determinata non converrebbe neanche a lui pretendere la giudiziale


----------



## Simy (28 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma che brutto leggere noi traditi...


 magari è brutto messo cosi...però va detto che ognuno di noi ha sempre pensato che il proprio partner non l'avrebbe mai fatto! eppure...mai dire mai nella vita....


----------



## Amoremio (28 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> Lothar, veramente mi stai nauseando.
> ...


esatto


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> magari è brutto messo cosi...però va detto che ognuno di noi ha sempre pensato che il proprio partner non l'avrebbe mai fatto! eppure...mai dire mai nella vita....


Ah santa patata...
Io invece ho sempre pensato di ciascuna donna con cui sono stato...che se vuole scopare con altri a mia insaputa, lo fa e io non lo verrò mai a sapere.
La mia convinzione è che nessuna donna è totalmente fedele.
Perchè nessuna donna sa chi può incontrare nel suo cammino.
Se tu vedessi il video del mio matrimonio...vedresti il mio riso quando lei dice prometto di esserti fedele, con relativo pizzicotto e lei che dice..." Dai non guardarmi negli occhi, voltati!"....
Mia moglie mi ha sempre detto che...non mi fa certe cose, perchè non ne sente il bisogno, non per rispetto a me eh?
Dice, che quel giorno che vorrà avere amichetti, se li cercherà.

Io quando sto con una donna ragiono così.
Tanto un giorno mi lascerà.

Ed è ragionando così che ho vinto tutte le mie paure.

La moglie di Lothar?
Quella se vuole ti scopa anche con gli occhi...tanto per capirci.
Non è di quelle...Non guardarmi, non provarci che so sposà...ecc..ecc..ecc...
Non è affatto una suora...quella?

Ma le signore...hanno un loro codice...ok?

Direi che la moglie di Lothar è di quelle tipe, che non andrebbero mai a rovinare il rapporto con il marito, per una scopatina del casso...ma al tempo stesso sa di essere una donna bella ed affascinante...


----------



## MK (28 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu hai solo scoperto che se la metti alle strette: lei mente.
> 
> Come un fumatore che dice di aver smesso e poi fuma di nascosto.


Ma questi sarebbero gli adulti? Mon dieu.


----------



## MK (28 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> diciamo che appeno l'ho scoperto ho fatto le valige e me ne sono andata ma *solo perchè era il secondo tradimento...al primo l'avevo "perdonato" e avevo cercato di andare avanti...*.ma è una storia lunga da raccontare....


Ho un déja vu...


----------



## Sole (28 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Siamo stati via una settimana,e non mi sono risparmiato,ieri sera pure,ma,credimi sulla parola,ho appena messo giu'il cell con una sconosciuta...che promette bene.
> 
> *Mia moglie non ne sarebbe capace*....


Tu non hai idea di cosa sarebbe capace tua moglie, perchè probabilmente non lo sa nemmeno lei.

Il fatto che tu ti sia liberato prima da un vincolo (il perchè non lo so, sono cose tue) non significa che tu abbia meno scrupoli. E' solo consapevolezza.

Se tua moglie dovesse liberarsi dal quel vincolo, che probabilmente per lei ha ancora un valore, non puoi sapere come e con chi potrebbe disporre della sua libertà, non conosci il punto oltre il quale sarebbe disposta a spingersi.


----------



## MK (28 Giugno 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Perchè una che si scopa decine di uomini e ne cita le imprese in un diario cos'è? Santa Maria Goretti?


No, ma pare si diventi automaticamente troie solo quando vi si molla


----------



## MK (28 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Tu non hai problemi. Se ti separi il mantenimento spetta a te che sei la moglie e non lavori. Se avete figli minorenni ti spetta pure la casa.
> 
> Poco importa che dimostri il tradimento. Se vuoi separarti hai il coltello dalla parte del manico tu.


Vedo che ti sei già informato Niko, bravo! Senti mi sorge un dubbio, non potrebbe essere una crisi post-parto prolungato? La maternità l'ha mandata in tilt e invece di cercare di uscirne si è incasinata ulteriormente la vita?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ma questi sarebbero gli adulti? Mon dieu.


Ma di cosa ti meravigli?
L'innamoramento comporta a ridiventare tutti degli scemi adolescenti no?
Facendo a 40 anni cose che magari non hai vissuto a 16.
Pensa alla consapevolezza di Hiro...
Lui in buona sostanza dice...se alla mia età perdessi la testa per qualcuna...sarei proprio ridotto male eh?
E papero?
Non te lo ricordi?
Si era innamorato ed era impazzito...no?
E tu non hai mai fatto cazzate per amore? No eh?
Tutte cose mature e sagge...


----------



## MK (28 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma di cosa ti meravigli?
> L'innamoramento comporta a ridiventare tutti degli scemi adolescenti no?
> Facendo a 40 anni cose che magari non hai vissuto a 16.
> Pensa alla consapevolezza di Hiro...
> ...


No, non ne ho fatte. Mi sono separata e DOPO mi sono innamorata.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' stato un caso che ha fatto molto discutere l'opinione pubblica sulla questione dell'adulterio, la televione spesso lo ha preso come esempio ... io il 53 ero piccina (7anni appena ), ho conosciuto la loro storia anni ed anni dopo.


Pensate un pò che a quel tempo l'adulterio era un reato per cui si finiva in prigione.

nel caso di Coppi e della sig.ra Occhini ( mi sembra si chiamasse così?)accertarono l'avvenuto adulterio sorprendendoli nel luogo dove si trovavano e tastando il letto ancora caldo...


:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Pensate un pò che a quel tempo l'adulterio era un reato per cui si finiva in prigione.
> 
> nel caso di Coppi e della sig.ra Occhini ( mi sembra si chiamasse così?)accertarono l'avvenuto adulterio sorprendendoli nel luogo dove si trovavano e tastando il letto ancora caldo...
> 
> ...


COntessa e non sai come va nei paesi islamici eh?
L'adulterio mi pare sia reato...ma mi pare solo quello femminile però...
Adesso impianteranno una moschea vicino a casa tua...
Hai finito di troieggiare in giro...
I musaidin...ti frusteranno a dovere.
Il loro dio, ti punirà...per tutte le tue malefatte.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> No, non ne ho fatte. Mi sono separata e DOPO mi sono innamorata.


Ecco invece esistono quelli sposati, che da sposati, si innamorano perdutamente di un'altra persona. EH?
Bisogna coparli?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> COntessa e non sai come va nei paesi islamici eh?
> L'adulterio mi pare sia reato...ma mi pare solo quello femminile però...
> Adesso impianteranno una moschea vicino a casa tua...
> Hai finito di troieggiare in giro...
> ...


 
azz...meglio che mi penta per tempo, allora....


ma, poniamo il caso che io non creda in quel dio?


----------



## MK (28 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco invece esistono quelli sposati, che da sposati, si innamorano perdutamente di un'altra persona. EH?
> Bisogna coparli?


No. M se innamorano perdutamente che abbiano poi le palle per assumersene le conseguenze. Ti innamori chiudi col partner ufficiale e ti metti con l'altro. Sempre se l'altro ti vuole. Se non ti vuole prendi e porti a casa. Un'altra casa preferibilmente .


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> azz...meglio che mi penta per tempo, allora....
> 
> 
> ma, poniamo il caso che io non creda in quel dio?


Chi se ne frega...
Loro sono lì per costringerti a credere al loro dio...
Altrimenti...metti lì la testina sul ceppo e via...
Morte alle infedeli!


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> No. M se innamorano perdutamente che abbiano poi le palle per assumersene le conseguenze. Ti innamori chiudi col partner ufficiale e ti metti con l'altro. Sempre se l'altro ti vuole. Se non ti vuole prendi e porti a casa. Un'altra casa preferibilmente .


Ma non vedi invece leggendo il forum, che ognuno fa come crede?
So che ti piacerebbe un mondo in cui tutto l'universo femminile la pensasse come te...
Ma nel regno degli umani nessuno è uguale ad un altro eh?
Tu hai il tuo codice gli altri hanno il loro.
O stai facendo proselitismo?


----------



## Tubarao (28 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma, poniamo il caso che io non creda in quel dio?


Io stò a posto. Il Grande Spirito Manitù (l'unico Dio in cui credo) non ha di questi problemi. Mi faccio certe fumate quando lo prego. 

:canna::canna:


----------



## Sole (28 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma di cosa ti meravigli?
> L'innamoramento comporta a ridiventare tutti degli scemi adolescenti no?
> Facendo a 40 anni cose che magari non hai vissuto a 16.
> Pensa alla consapevolezza di Hiro...
> ...


Che brutta però la vita senza fare qualche cazzata ogni tanto.
Credo che se si è abituati ad esprimere se stessi in modo libero, senza temere il giudizio degli altri, qualche cazzata la si fa prima o poi, e non necessariamente per amore.

E' come quando uno chiacchiera e chiacchiera... prima o poi qualche gaffe esce fuori!


----------



## Niko74 (28 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Vedo che ti sei già informato Niko, bravo! Senti mi sorge un dubbio, non potrebbe essere una crisi post-parto prolungato? La maternità l'ha mandata in tilt e invece di cercare di uscirne si è incasinata ulteriormente la vita?


Oddio...tutto è possibile...però cavoli il bambino ha 4 anni. Che è diversa io lo ho notato da 8-9 mesi (dapprima lievemente...poi da gennaio è stato lampante per sfociare nella storia che conoscete da marzo)
Da quel che so dovrebbe manifestarsi poco dopo il parto e invece mi sembra lo abbia gestito bene all'epoca....sottolineo il "mi sembra".


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Che brutta però la vita senza fare qualche cazzata ogni tanto.
> Credo che se si è abituati ad esprimere se stessi in modo libero, senza temere il giudizio degli altri, qualche cazzata la si fa prima o poi, e non necessariamente per amore.
> 
> E' come quando uno chiacchiera e chiacchiera... prima o poi qualche gaffe esce fuori!


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...vero!
Qualche epica pisciata fuori dal vaso ci sta bene...
Sai no che vita di merda?
Tutti rigidi e compassati.
Sai mai temuto il giudizio degli altri...ho visto come sono condizionate le persone che temono il giudizio altrui...
In teoria io temo solo quello divino...
Ma so che quando sarò al suo cospetto gli dirò...Tra veci se intendemo! XD...
( No magari quella volta non dirò XD)...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io stò a posto. Il Grande Spirito Manitù (l'unico Dio in cui credo) non ha di questi problemi. Mi faccio certe fumate quando lo prego.
> 
> :canna::canna:


Io ho la grande dea:
Meladaitù!:carneval:


----------



## MK (28 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non vedi invece leggendo il forum, che ognuno fa come crede?
> So che ti piacerebbe un mondo in cui tutto l'universo femminile la pensasse come te...
> Ma nel regno degli umani nessuno è uguale ad un altro eh?
> Tu hai il tuo codice gli altri hanno il loro.
> O stai facendo proselitismo?


Proselitismo? Moi? Ma no... mi piace l'idea di un mondo dove ognuno segue il cuore davvero. Ci arriveremo prima o poi.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Proselitismo? Moi? Ma no... mi piace l'idea di un mondo dove ognuno segue il cuore davvero. Ci arriveremo prima o poi.


Ma cara...fidati...quando farò il locale...sarà un centro benessere per tutti quelli e quelle che seguono il cuore eh?


----------



## MK (28 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma cara...fidati...quando farò il locale...sarà un centro benessere per tutti quelli e quelle che seguono il cuore eh?


Immagino il tipo di locale . Il cuore nel senso dei sentimenti, va beh che lo dico a fare...


----------



## Sole (28 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...vero!
> Qualche epica pisciata fuori dal vaso ci sta bene...
> Sai no che vita di merda?
> Tutti rigidi e compassati.
> ...


Beh, su nelle alte sfere un organo ce l'hanno senz'altro. Al massimo ti fai assumere come organista ufficiale.
Però ti devi dare una regolata perchè in paradiso ci sono soltanto le brave ragazze!


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Che brutta però la vita senza fare qualche cazzata ogni tanto.
> Credo che se si è abituati ad esprimere se stessi in modo libero, senza temere il giudizio degli altri, qualche cazzata la si fa prima o poi, e non necessariamente per amore.
> 
> E' come quando uno chiacchiera e chiacchiera... prima o poi qualche gaffe esce fuori!


 vero.
se poi ti serve a maturare facendo meno gaffes allora fa parte della crescita personale.
ma se vai avanti a furia di autoassoluzioni perché "chi fa cazzate è tanto simpatico, solare, figo...etc"  rimani un immaturo soprattutto perché alcune  non le paghi solo tu


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Beh, su nelle alte sfere un organo ce l'hanno senz'altro. Al massimo ti fai assumere come organista ufficiale.
> Però ti devi dare una regolata perchè in paradiso ci sono soltanto le brave ragazze!


Eh no io andrò all'inferno perchè là ci sono le donne migliori...
Sai una volta un frate mi ha detto che le donne sono tutte amiche del demonio...
Ascolta sta roba...in cui c'entro...e non poco...ehehehehe

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgXNJaJfl7w


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> vero.
> se poi ti serve a maturare facendo meno gaffes allora fa parte della crescita personale.
> ma se vai avanti a furia di autoassoluzioni perché "chi fa cazzate è tanto simpatico, solare, figo...etc"  rimani un immaturo soprattutto perché alcune  non le paghi solo tu


Ma perchè bisogna per forza maturare?
Io sto benissimo crudo.
Poi a forza di maturare....si marcisce e si cade a terra.:carneval::carneval:

Io non mi sono mai autoassolto...
Guarda il DOn Giovanni di Mozart.
Finchè c'è musica si balla...tanto un minimo casin, un tumoretto, un infartin, un ictus...e si è di là...voglia o non voglia...
Io ho un immenso senso della provvisorietà del vivere.
Quindi finchè posso me la spasso!
Ovvio non con te, non sia mai!
Sei troppo matura!


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma perchè bisogna per forza maturare?
> Io sto benissimo crudo.
> *Poi a forza di maturare....si marcisce e si cade a terra*.:carneval::carneval:
> 
> ...


 bellissima



















:unhappy:avete un maglioncino?


----------



## Sole (28 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> vero.
> se poi ti serve a maturare facendo meno gaffes allora fa parte della crescita personale.


Sono d'accordo. La consapevolezza e la capacità di avere uno sguardo lucido su se stessi sono fondamentali, così come la capacità di riflettere sui propri errori.

Quello che mi fa paura, ma parlo per me, è l'esigenza di perfezione che noto in alcune persone, la cui vita è tutta tesa a percorrere binari certi e lineari, dove ogni deviazione è considerata impossibile a priori.
Ecco, io mi do la possibilità di sbagliare, così come la do ai miei figli e alle persone che amo.
Non metto paletti rigidi, cerco di ascoltare e di ascoltarmi.

Certo non vivo per sbagliare a nastro, ma so che per imparare è fondamentale anche sbagliare. Altrimenti la vita rimane tutta teoria e poca sostanza.


----------



## Diletta (28 Giugno 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Cara Diletta,
> 
> le separazioni funzionano così …
> 
> ...



Cara Sienne,
hai proprio ragione, chi avrebbe mai pensato che mi sarei trovata a fare domande tecniche sulla separazione?
Mio Dio, come sono caduta in basso...io che mi vedevo impavida, pronta a salvare il mio matrimonio dalla facciata ancora così linda e perfetta, mi scopro a pensare a queste cose...


----------



## MK (28 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> so che per imparare è fondamentale anche sbagliare. Altrimenti la vita rimane tutta teoria e poca sostanza.


Certo. Ma dai propri errori bisognerebbe imparare però, e andare oltre. Non semplicemente nasconderli sotto il tappetino e andare avanti come se nulla fosse successo.


----------



## Sole (28 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma perchè bisogna per forza maturare?
> Io sto benissimo crudo.
> Poi a forza di maturare....si marcisce e si cade a terra.:carneval::carneval:


Vabbè, non maturare. Ma imparare?

Imparare è il mio verbo preferito.


----------



## Sole (28 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Certo. Ma dai propri errori bisognerebbe imparare però, e andare oltre. Non semplicemente nasconderli sotto il tappetino e andare avanti come se nulla fosse successo.


Che è quello che ho detto io. Non capisco il tuo 'però'.


----------



## MK (28 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Che è quello che ho detto io. Non capisco il tuo 'però'.


Mi sembra che tante volte l'imparare sia vissuto come un riconoscere i propri errori e cercare di conviverci senza farsi troppi sensi di colpa invece di cambiare davvero.


----------



## Diletta (28 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> in realtà non è quello che vuoi
> 
> TU non lo vuoi
> 
> ...



Io non lo so cosa voglio e cosa non voglio allo stato attuale delle cose.
Sembro la moglie di Niko.
L'ostacolo ci potrebbe essere davvero perché lui ribadisce che non lascerà la casa per nessun motivo e che, al bisogno, negherà tutto.

La partita la gioca il mio cuore, se smettesse domani di tormentarmi sarei la donna più felice di questa terra.
Lo guardo e non mi sembra più la stessa persona.
Non è la stessa persona o forse sono io a non riconoscerlo.


----------



## Sole (28 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Mi sembra che tante volte l'imparare sia vissuto come un riconoscere i propri errori e cercare di conviverci senza farsi troppi sensi di colpa invece di cambiare davvero.


Imparare per me vuol dire acquisire un elemento estraneo (che prima non si conosceva) e sistemarlo nel proprio vissuto, cambiando necessariamente i propri schemi.

Non si impara se non c'è un riassestamento.

Trovo molto più difficoltoso imparare per coloro che hanno schemi molto ridigi, poco elastici, piuttosto che per coloro che sanno riconoscere l'elemento estraneo e tentano, magari senza immediato successo, di incamerarlo nei propri schemi.

Insomma, l'elasticità negli schemi è il vero presupposto dell'apprendimento, per me.


----------



## MK (28 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Imparare per me vuol dire acquisire un elemento estraneo (che prima non si conosceva) e sistemarlo nel proprio vissuto, cambiando necessariamente i propri schemi.
> 
> Non si impara se non c'è un riassestamento.
> 
> ...


Se parliamo di tradimento l'elasticità la può trovare il traditore. Per il tradito la vedo difficile.


----------



## Mari' (28 Giugno 2011)

*Mi era scappato questo*



farfalla ha detto:


> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> Tanto per sottolineare che sei la più giovane, eh?!!!!



Ed io la piu' vecchia ... e allora?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. La consapevolezza e la capacità di avere uno sguardo lucido su se stessi sono fondamentali, così come la capacità di riflettere sui propri errori.
> 
> Quello che mi fa paura, ma parlo per me, è l'esigenza di perfezione che noto in alcune persone, la cui vita è tutta tesa a percorrere binari certi e lineari, dove ogni deviazione è considerata impossibile a priori.
> Ecco, io mi do la possibilità di sbagliare, così come la do ai miei figli e alle persone che amo.
> ...


 
:umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile:


----------



## Sole (28 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Se parliamo di tradimento l'elasticità la può trovare il traditore. Per il tradito la vedo difficile.


Non parlavo di tradimento, ma in generale.

E comunque anche il tradito può imparare da un tradimento subito, se è disposto a guardare le cose con un occhio più obiettivo, svincolandosi dai sentimenti negativi legati al proprio orgoglio ferito.

Io sono rimasta accanto a mio marito pur essendo stata tradita e ritengo che per me questa esperienza sia stata fondamentale. Se i miei schemi fossero stati rigidi, se avessi preparato le sue valigie e l'avessi buttato fuori di casa, se avessi colpevolizzato lui senza approfondire le dinamiche che anch'io avevo contribuito a creare nella nostra coppia, avrei perso un'occasione per imparare qualcosa di utile.


----------



## MK (28 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Non parlavo di tradimento, ma in generale.
> 
> E comunque anche il tradito può imparare da un tradimento subito, se è disposto a guardare le cose con un occhio più obiettivo, svincolandosi dai sentimenti negativi legati al proprio orgoglio ferito.
> 
> Io sono rimasta accanto a mio marito pur essendo stata tradita e ritengo che per me questa esperienza sia stata fondamentale. Se i miei schemi fossero stati rigidi, se avessi preparato le sue valigie e l'avessi buttato fuori di casa, se avessi colpevolizzato lui senza approfondire le dinamiche che anch'io avevo contribuito a creare nella nostra coppia, avrei perso un'occasione *per imparare qualcosa di utile*.


Ovvero cosa?


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. La consapevolezza e la capacità di avere uno sguardo lucido su se stessi sono fondamentali, così come la capacità di riflettere sui propri errori.
> 
> Quello che mi fa paura, ma parlo per me, *è l'esigenza di perfezione che noto in alcune persone, la cui vita è tutta tesa a percorrere binari certi e lineari, dove ogni deviazione è considerata impossibile a priori.*
> Ecco, io mi do la possibilità di sbagliare, così come la do ai miei figli e alle persone che amo.
> ...


 dunque .
parlando di me l'esigenza di perfezione ci può essere ; nel lavoro sono una grande ambiziosa per esempio .ma è chiaro che se a questo tendi casomai devi rivolgerti alla grande elasticità mentale e non il contrario .e questa ambizione la paghi con sudore e sacrificio .
mentre che si possa sbagliare lo diamo tutti per scontato e spesso forniamo troppi alibi ai nostri errori cadendo nell'indolenza e nel pressapochismo.
siamo sicuri che i paletti e le chiusure non siano da parte di chi vuole rimanere in una comoda posizione autoassolvente?


----------



## Diletta (28 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Non parlavo di tradimento, ma in generale.
> 
> E comunque anche il tradito può imparare da un tradimento subito, se è disposto a guardare le cose con un occhio più obiettivo, svincolandosi dai sentimenti negativi legati al proprio orgoglio ferito.
> 
> Io sono rimasta accanto a mio marito pur essendo stata tradita e ritengo che per me questa esperienza sia stata fondamentale. Se i miei schemi fossero stati rigidi, se avessi preparato le sue valigie e l'avessi buttato fuori di casa, se avessi colpevolizzato lui senza approfondire le dinamiche che anch'io avevo contribuito a creare nella nostra coppia, avrei perso un'occasione per imparare qualcosa di utile.



Sole, ma non pensi che se lui si è comportato in quel modo poco edificante e per un periodo non proprio brevissimo, questo sia da imputare al fatto che una parte di lui sia effettivamente predisposta a certi comportamenti, che lui sia cioè "anche" così?

Questo pensiero mi tormenta non poco perché penso che ciò che si fa nella vita con una certa ritualità rispecchi ciò che siamo e ciò in cui crediamo.
Se così fosse, qual è stato il tuo percorso che ti ha permesso di continuare la vita insieme a lui, sempre che tu non condivida (ma non è l'impressione che ho avuto leggendoti) il suo modo di essere.
Grazie !


----------



## Sole (28 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ovvero cosa?


Tante cose, non riesco e non voglio scriverle tutte qui adesso.
Cose su di me, principalmente, ma anche sul nostro rapporto, sulle dinamiche che c'erano e sul perchè c'erano.

Tante cose le sto ancora imparando, giorno dopo giorno. Alcune cose le imparo da sola, facendo terapia, altre le impariamo insieme vivendo e parlando con più chiarezza e consapevolezza di prima.


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Tante cose, non riesco e non voglio scriverle tutte qui adesso.
> Cose su di me, principalmente, ma anche sul nostro rapporto, sulle dinamiche che c'erano e sul perchè c'erano.
> 
> Tante cose le sto ancora imparando, giorno dopo giorno. Alcune cose le imparo da sola, facendo terapia,* altre le impariamo insieme vivendo e parlando con più chiarezza e consapevolezza di prima*.


 a questo credo molto.
dove c'è stata chiarezza si costruisce meglio e con più consapevolezza


----------



## MK (28 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Tante cose, non riesco e non voglio scriverle tutte qui adesso.
> Cose su di me, principalmente, ma anche sul nostro rapporto, sulle dinamiche che c'erano e sul perchè c'erano.
> 
> Tante cose le sto ancora imparando, giorno dopo giorno. Alcune cose le imparo da sola, facendo terapia, altre le impariamo insieme vivendo e parlando con più chiarezza e consapevolezza di prima.


Ok, credo che una riflessione la facciano tutti i traditi (i traditori forse un po' meno ). Qualcosa che non va nella coppia c'è senz'altro da tutte e due le parti. E' il comportamento che fa la differenza. Non mi sento rigida se voglio stare con un uomo che mi ama completamente, testa corpo e anima. Stai con me e ti scopi le altre per me non è più essere coppia.


----------



## Sole (28 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sole, ma non pensi che se lui si è comportato in quel modo poco edificante e per un periodo non proprio brevissimo, questo sia da imputare al fatto che una parte di lui sia effettivamente predisposta a certi comportamenti, che lui sia cioè "anche" così?


Sicuramente lui ha un lato oscuro, come molti.

Diciamo che sta imparando a considerarlo. Prima lo occultava e basta. Sta cercando le sue ragioni, i suoi motivi. Sai, le persone cambiano, imparano, appunto. Mio marito aveva una grande zona d'ombra. Credo che sia un grande passo in avanti, per lui, il fatto di prenderla in considerazione e farci i conti alla luce del sole.


----------



## elena (28 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ok, credo che una riflessione la facciano tutti i traditi (i traditori forse un po' meno ). Qualcosa che non va nella coppia c'è senz'altro da tutte e due le parti. E' il comportamento che fa la differenza. Non mi sento rigida se voglio stare con un uomo che mi ama completamente, testa corpo e anima. Stai con me e ti scopi le altre per me non è più essere coppia.


Come dice Benigni "quando ci si innamora di una donna, non è che quando si fa all'amore con  quella donna si fa all'amore solo con quella, ma si fa all'amore con tutte le  donne del mondo", come a dire che quella donna è La Donna e tutte le altre non contano.


----------



## Diletta (28 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ok, credo che una riflessione la facciano tutti i traditi (i traditori forse un po' meno ). Qualcosa che non va nella coppia c'è senz'altro da tutte e due le parti. E' il comportamento che fa la differenza. Non mi sento rigida se voglio stare con un uomo che mi ama completamente, testa corpo e anima. *Stai con me e ti scopi le altre per me non è più essere coppia.*


*
*


E allora, per te,  la mia non è affatto una coppia.
Forse non lo è neanche per me, ma sono confusa e ci sto ragionando ancora e ancora...


----------



## MK (28 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Come dice Benigni "quando ci si innamora di una donna, non è che quando si fa all'amore con quella donna si fa all'amore solo con quella, ma si fa all'amore con tutte le donne del mondo", come a dire che *quella donna è La Donna e tutte le altre non contano*.


:up:


----------



## Mari' (28 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Come dice Benigni "quando ci si innamora di una donna, non è che quando si fa all'amore con  quella donna si fa all'amore solo con quella, ma si fa all'amore con tutte le  donne del mondo", come a dire che quella donna è La Donna e tutte le altre non contano.





MK ha detto:


> :up:




Sono d'accordo anch'io :up:.


----------



## Diletta (28 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Sicuramente lui ha un lato oscuro, come molti.
> 
> Diciamo che sta imparando a considerarlo. Prima lo occultava e basta. Sta cercando le sue ragioni, i suoi motivi. Sai, le persone cambiano, imparano, appunto. Mio marito aveva una grande zona d'ombra. Credo che sia un grande passo in avanti, per lui, il fatto di prenderla in considerazione e farci i conti alla luce del sole.




Sì, è un bel passo in avanti.
Ma ci sarà qualcuno senza lati oscuri tanto da poterlo leggere come una cartina al tornasole?

Non ti causa problemi pensarlo anche come persona "sleale" e scusa se mi sono permessa, ma penso che chiunque si sia comportato in certi modi lo sia, o  lo sia stato.

Perdona la raffica di domande difficili, sono nel marasma...


----------



## MK (28 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> E allora, per te, la mia non è affatto una coppia.
> Forse non lo è neanche per me, ma sono confusa e ci sto ragionando ancora e ancora...


Diletta io la penso così, tu sei tu. Se non lo è, o non lo è più, bisognerebbe trovare il coraggio e la forza per chiudere e trovarla altrove.


----------



## Diletta (28 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Diletta io la penso così, tu sei tu. Se non lo è, o non lo è più, bisognerebbe trovare il coraggio e la forza per chiudere e trovarla altrove.



...ma tu, sinceramente, hai trovato la felicità di una vera coppia come la intendi tu?
O è pura utopia?


----------



## elena (28 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Diletta io la penso così, tu sei tu. Se non lo è, o non lo è più, bisognerebbe trovare il coraggio e la forza per chiudere e trovarla altrove.


O quantomeno sospendere la coppia per riprendere possesso di se stessi in quanto individui, dopodiché tornare a riconsiderare la coppia di cui si è parte e ripartire di lì.
Né più né meno quel che ha fatto Sole.
Credo che tutte le coppie di lunga durata attraversino periodi di crisi, ma appunto perché una coppia è formata da due individui, non da due metà.


----------



## Mari' (28 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> O quantomeno sospendere la coppia per riprendere possesso di se stessi in quanto individui, dopodiché tornare a riconsiderare la coppia di cui si è parte e ripartire di lì.
> Né più né meno quel che ha fatto Sole.
> *Credo che tutte le coppie di lunga durata attraversino periodi di crisi, ma appunto perché una coppia è formata da due individui, non da due metà.*



... e due :up:


----------



## sienne (28 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma tu, sinceramente, hai trovato la felicità di una vera coppia come la intendi tu?
> O è pura utopia?


Ciao

... rispondo anche se la domanda non è rivolta a me ... 

 Non è utopia Diletta … 



  Tuo marito ti ha ingannato sin dall’inizio, facendoti credere una cosa per un’altra. La vostra storia è entrata in crisi, perché tu hai scoperto e non perché cerano dei problemi … 



  Uomini sinceri ci sono … 



  sienne


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ... rispondo anche se la domanda non è rivolta a me ...
> 
> ...


Quoto:up:


----------



## Sole (28 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, è un bel passo in avanti.
> Ma ci sarà qualcuno senza lati oscuri tanto da poterlo leggere come una cartina al tornasole?
> 
> Non ti causa problemi pensarlo anche come *persona "sleale"* e scusa se mi sono permessa, ma penso che chiunque si sia comportato in certi modi lo sia, o lo sia stato.
> ...


Io non considero mio marito una persona sleale solo perchè mi ha mentito su una parte di sé. La paura di rivelare all'altro cose di noi stessi che non capiamo o non amiamo è umana e comprensibile. Non sto dicendo che va bene così, ma non credo che renda necessariamente una persona sleale in toto.

Io stessa ho mentito a mio marito, ma non mi considero una persona sleale.

Io non ho appiccicato addosso a mio marito un'etichetta, quello che ha fatto è il frutto di una fase, di un momento che abbiamo ampiamente analizzato. Io conosco tutta un'altra parte di lui, la sua estrema sensibilità, la sua affidabilità, la sua correttezza, la sua grande intelligenza. Perchè dovrei svalutare tutto questo?

C'è poi da dire che il sesso è un motore potente, è una forza dirompente che non tutti riescono a controllare. E' difficile per molti ammetterlo, ma in certe circostanze il potere seduttivo che esercita può ribaltare tutti i valori e spingere a fare e dire cose non sempre in linea con i propri parametri di riferimento. Anche qui preciso, non sto dicendo che va bene così, ma è un dato di fatto che alcune persone, in alcuni momenti della loro vita, ne sono attratte fino a perdere il senso della misura.

Capisco il tuo marasma, Diletta, e credo che il tuo sforzo per comprendere quello che vi è successo sia ammirevole, quindi, per quanto mi riguarda, fai pure tutte le domande che vuoi! Tieni presente però che non sono un'autorità in materia... anch'io sono comunque in cammino, proprio come te. La differenza è che forse il periodo più turbolento è alle spalle, per me.


----------



## Diletta (28 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non considero mio marito una persona sleale solo perchè mi ha mentito su una parte di sé. La paura di rivelare all'altro cose di noi stessi che non capiamo o non amiamo è umana e comprensibile. Non sto dicendo che va bene così, ma non credo che renda necessariamente una persona sleale in toto.
> 
> Io stessa ho mentito a mio marito, ma non mi considero una persona sleale.
> 
> ...



Quando leggo le tue parole le trovo immediatamente giuste.
Quando ho fatto una terapia con lo psicologo abbiamo trovato insieme i motivi al suo comportamento e non c'è stato da parte mia nessun giudizio di slealtà nei suoi confronti. I motivi c'erano ed erano più che comprensibili e plausibili.
Ora ho rimesso tutto in discussione.

i anni in cui ha svolto, come dire, la sua attività sono stati molteplici, anche se non continuativi, ci sono state pause anche molto lunghe. Questo è dipeso non tanto dalle occasioni che non si presentavano quanto dallo stato d'animo del protagonista (lui). 
La cosa apparentemente più bizzarra è data dal fatto che, più a lui gli eventi della vita andavano bene e con questi il rapporto con me, più faceva strada dentro di lui il desiderio di conquista e di tradire, come se fosse la ciliegina sulla torta a mancargli. Tutto il resto andava a gonfie vele.
Ha messo a repentaglio la nostra bella storia per sentirsi più uomo....
Secondo me ha esagerato perché mi sarei aspettata più tradimenti in epoca giovanile e una sopraggiunta maturità in età adulta, in prossimità del matrimonio, invece è stato il contrario.
Questa mia opinione peggiora l'idea di ricostruzione, non so se sia fondata o meno come idea.  
Grazie ancora Sole


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io stò a posto. Il Grande Spirito Manitù (l'unico Dio in cui credo) non ha di questi problemi. Mi faccio certe fumate quando lo prego.
> 
> :canna::canna:


peyote?:singleeye:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma tu, sinceramente, hai trovato la felicità di una vera coppia come la intendi tu?
> O è pura utopia?


 
la seconda che hai detto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Giugno 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ... rispondo anche se la domanda non è rivolta a me ...
> 
> ...


 

Il grassetto è assolutamente riduttivo, o al contrario...

assolutizzante.

Ci sono uomini e donne sinceri solo in parti e circostanze della loro vita.

la sincerità assoluta non esiste.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> *Io non considero mio marito una persona sleale solo perchè mi ha mentito su una parte di sé.* La paura di rivelare all'altro cose di noi stessi che non capiamo o non amiamo è umana e comprensibile. Non sto dicendo che va bene così, ma non credo che renda necessariamente una persona sleale in toto.
> 
> *Io stessa ho mentito a mio marito, ma non mi considero una persona sleale.*
> 
> ...


 
Ecco.... bravissima, Sole


----------



## sienne (28 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Il grassetto è assolutamente riduttivo, o al contrario...
> 
> assolutizzante.
> 
> ...



Ciao, 

  si sta parlando di rapporti … ed io credo che molti sono sinceri nel loro rapporto. 



  Esempio io sono sempre stata sincera … anche quando mi stava sulle scatole … o quando ritenevo che non fosse la persona giusta per certe questioni … ho sempre giocato a carte scoperte … 



  In altri campi della vita tendo a starmene zitta … ma quando apro bocca, sono sincera … 

sienne


----------



## Irene (28 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> *Scusa Conte, ma in ogni tradimento c'è la fase del controllo. Non va bene, non è sana, ma ci sta.* Niko sta dimostrando di essere molto paziente, non mi pare abbia messo in croce la moglie, nè la ossessiona.
> 
> Lei è libera di uscire, fare e non mi pare si senta ingabbiata, né vittima di alcun inquisitore... c'è una giusta misura per tutto. Anche per vivere il proprio dolore e mi sembra che Niko ci stia dentro perfettamente.
> 
> ...


 
quando vieni tradito e soprattutto viene a mancare la fiducia il controllare è un impulso difficilissimo da trattenere.. il non sapere qual'è la verità fa diventare un controllore anche chi non lo era fino a 5 minuti prima.. 
io cmq di bugie dopo oltre tre anni dal fattaccio ne scopro ancora ora..
alcune mi fanno sorridere..altre un pò meno..
ma ora non ho bisogno di controllare.. si tradisce da solo.. hehehehe...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Irene (28 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> E' l'unico motivo per cui sto aspettando....però per cercare di ricostruire si deve essere in 2....
> 
> Pensa che in una delle varie discussioni, quando ho toccato quel tasto lei mi ha detto *"per lui non cambierebbe nulla"*
> Ovviamente per un bambino di 4 anni essere sballottato tra scuola, nonni, papa e mamma è normale


a leggere ste frasi mi monta un nervoso che non ti dico... 
se vuole le faccio io un elenchino sul "che cosa cambia"... 
mi spiace Niko, credo non sia facile neanche per te sentirle e penso proprio che lei non si renda conto di quanto prenda superficialmente questa storia..
hai tutta la mia solidarietà..


----------



## Irene (28 Giugno 2011)

Diletta;151763[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]...e allora la legge è stata fatta per far lavorare la categoria.[/B]
> *Quindi: becchi, bastonati e col portafoglio svuotato!*
> A parte tutto, se lui confessa nell'ambito domestico e poi nega, siamo al punto di partenza, mi par di capire.
> Allora occorre una confessione scritta e sottoscritta, o registrata?
> ...


 
ahhh...che investigatori, avvocati & C. godano.. non c'è dubbio..
la frase "clou" è :
- che da tempo tra i coniugi sono sorti contrasti insanabili per la diversità di caratteri e non sussiste più quella comunione di vita e spirituale, cardine essenziale di ogni duratura unione....bla..bla..bla.."

quindi nessuna menzione a corna,tradimento,umiliazione & C...
se ti aspetti un qualsiasi risarcimento..non illuderti..

e, dici bene, la beffa è che li devi pure pagare.. 

oggi sono peggio di uno yoghurt scaduto.... acidissima.... ma non con te, beninteso...


----------



## Diletta (28 Giugno 2011)

Irene ha detto:


> ahhh...che investigatori, avvocati & C. godano.. non c'è dubbio..
> la frase "clou" è :
> - che da tempo tra i coniugi sono sorti contrasti insanabili per la diversità di caratteri e non sussiste più quella comunione di vita e spirituale, cardine essenziale di ogni duratura unione....bla..bla..bla.."
> 
> ...



Ho capito dalle tue parole che hai una discreta esperienza negativa in merito a queste faccende.
Grazie per il commento


----------



## Diletta (28 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Il grassetto è assolutamente riduttivo, o al contrario...
> 
> assolutizzante.
> 
> ...


*
l*

Mi sa che hai ragione tu, soprattutto per il grassetto.
Anche se io mi ritengo una persona parecchio sincera, trasparente, amante della verità, sono solo una normalissima persona che cerca di fare del suo meglio, come tutti noi.
Quello che posso dire è che in amore so per certo di essere stata sincera e leale, questo lo posso dire a testa alta, poi ho sicuramente tanti difetti, e chi non li ha?


----------



## contepinceton (29 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> l[/B]
> 
> Mi sa che hai ragione tu, soprattutto per il grassetto.
> Anche se io mi ritengo una persona parecchio sincera, trasparente, amante della verità, sono solo una normalissima persona che cerca di fare del suo meglio, come tutti noi.
> Quello che posso dire è che in amore so per certo di essere stata sincera e leale, questo lo posso dire a testa alta, poi ho sicuramente tanti difetti, e chi non li ha?


Certe forumiste no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Niko74 (29 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io non lo so cosa voglio e cosa non voglio allo stato attuale delle cose.
> Sembro la moglie di Niko.
> *L'ostacolo ci potrebbe essere davvero perché lui ribadisce che non lascerà la casa per nessun motivo e che, al bisogno, negherà tutto*.
> 
> ...


Ripeto che questo non è un problema. Se ti vuoi separare e lui no gli fai una giudiziale e lui alla fine la casa la lascera....non è che lui deve essere daccordo eh


----------



## contepinceton (29 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Il grassetto è assolutamente riduttivo, o al contrario...
> 
> assolutizzante.
> 
> ...


Semplicemente perchè non esiste la verità assoluta.
Perfino Pilato chiese a Cristo: che cos'è la verità?

Poi nei rapporti di coppia c'è una dislessia potentissima.
L'Io.

Per questo io sarei molto curioso di conoscere la morosa di Daniele...o la moglie di Niko...
Porterei loro a fare una passeggiatina e chederei loro...Bon dai...buone buone...al vostro conte potete raccontare tutte le vostre lamentele...so che avete fatto le bambine cattive...ma ditemi...come andava?

E fatalità...tutti abbiamo un elenco puntuale e dettagliato di tutte le mancanze del nostro partner. Ovvio lui pensava di essere perfetto o il migliore per noi...invece...scava scava...

In fondo per me...riuscire a stare assieme con chi ci ha fatto del male e ingannato...è semplicemente eroico.


----------



## Niko74 (29 Giugno 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ... rispondo anche se la domanda non è rivolta a me ...
> 
> ...


Si ci sono.....e vengono traditi loro


----------



## contepinceton (29 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Si ci sono.....e vengono traditi loro


Non penso che sia un'equazione comunque.
Ti è mai capitato Niko, di pensare di lei: Diosanto ma che stronza...e guardarla con un sorriso e dirle...Cara cosa ti preoccupa?
In questo senso so mentire in un modo che non sai...

Sai no la storia di quello che fu carcerato per insulto alla corte?
Giura di dire la verità?
Si.
Lei signor giudice è gobbo.
( ed era vero no?)

Oppure Niko, per esempio, nella mia vita di coppia mi ha aiutato moltissimo...fare il finton eh?
Far finta di non aver sentito..
Far finta di aver capito male...ecc..ecc..ecc...

Altrimenti data la mia permalosità...uhm...non so che ne sarebbe di lei...oggidì.


----------



## Niko74 (29 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Semplicemente perchè non esiste la verità assoluta.
> Perfino Pilato chiese a Cristo: che cos'è la verità?
> 
> Poi nei rapporti di coppia c'è una dislessia potentissima.
> ...


Eeeehh tu si che sei un genio e capisci tutto 
Io non penso certo di essere perfetto e so di avere delle mancanze...ma questo non giustifica il tradimento.

Tantomeno ho la presunzione di essere "il migliore per lei", anche perché c'i sarà sempre qualcuno migliore di me e allora che fai? Stai sempre a cambiare

Poi chiedi al tuo amico Lothar...lui tradisce pure se non c'è nulla che non va nel suo matrimonio.

Insomma...come al solito hai detto un sacco di cose (sbagliate ) che si contraddicono tra di loro


----------



## contepinceton (29 Giugno 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Per me sì. Ovvio, non l'atto sessuale in sè, ma tutto il "pacchetto".
> 
> Però qui devo precisare che per me lei è stata l'unica...


Ok.
Sai che è tutta oggi che penso a questo?
Non oso immaginare che botta sia stata per te, non oso.
Almeno io ho avuto certe delusioni e sofferenze dilatate nel tempo.
Non ho mai avuto un gran bel paradiso, e poi la botta sulla testa.
Ma ho avuto dei bei giardini, delle oasi, dei boschi ecc..ecc..ecc..
Però credimi...ho sempre incontrato anche casini mica da poco...a cui non sapevo come rispondere, ma nel mio piccolo ci ho provato.
Mi sono reso conto...che tutto quel che ho vissuto, specie in termini di sconfitte e delusioni, mi ha dato la possibilità di capire certi guai.

Ti faccio un esempio...
Domani operano una tizia che conosco.
Pensa ha 38 anni.
Non ha un compagno.
Non ha una famiglia che la sostiene.
Ed è là da sola che affronta un intervento che a me fa semplicemente ricordare cose che accaddero alla mia ragazza...tanti anni fa.

Tolgono tutto capisci?
Ovaio, utero...ecc..ecc...e sperano che non sia quel che pensano che sia.

Ecco Tradito, per me aver avuto a che fare prima con la mia ragazza e poi con mia moglie, con la parola tumore, mi dà una marcia in più e non una in meno.

Ma cosa posso dire ad una che se avrà salva la vita, non potrà avere un figlio?

Lei un paradiso non l'ha mai avuto.


----------



## Niko74 (29 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Non penso che sia un'equazione comunque.*


Era ironico e riferito principalmente a me stesso


----------



## contepinceton (29 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Era ironico e riferito principalmente a me stesso


Faccio molta fatica a cogliere la tua ironia, e quella delle persone in genere.
Ma penso che sia facile essere sinceri, se non si ha nessun segreto da proteggere eh?
A me è sempre capitato di dover mostrare nei fatti...cose prese come sboronate.
Mah...


----------



## Niko74 (29 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Faccio molta fatica a cogliere la tua ironia, e quella delle persone in genere.
> *Ma penso che sia facile essere sinceri, se non si ha nessun segreto da proteggere eh*?
> A me è sempre capitato di dover mostrare nei fatti...cose prese come sboronate.
> Mah...


Un conto è proteggere un segreto...altra cosa è mentire per coprire il fatto che mi tradisci a causa di mancanze che io ho verso di te, non sono perfetto, ecc...(cito tutte le cose del tuo post sopra ).
Se la situazione è cosi tragica e stai cosi male con me, allora perché mentirmi? Per continuare a stare con me lo stesso? Ma vattene no?

A me non sembra difficile da capire.


----------



## sienne (29 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Faccio molta fatica a cogliere la tua ironia, e quella delle persone in genere.
> *Ma penso che sia facile essere sinceri, se non si ha nessun segreto da proteggere eh?*
> A me è sempre capitato di dover mostrare nei fatti...cose prese come sboronate.
> Mah...


Ciao Conte

 Essere sincero non significa per me, raccontare tutto. Ho tanti segreti che non rivelo. Rispondere che sono dei fatti personali che non riguardano nessuno, non significa mentire. Sto parlando di fatti che non riguardano la persona che mi pone la domanda … 

  sinne


----------



## kay76 (29 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Un conto è proteggere un segreto...altra cosa è mentire per coprire il fatto che mi tradisci a causa di mancanze che io ho verso di te, non sono perfetto, ecc...(cito tutte le cose del tuo post sopra ).
> *Se la situazione è cosi tragica e stai cosi male con me, allora perché mentirmi? Per continuare a stare con me lo stesso? Ma vattene no?*
> 
> A me non sembra difficile da capire.


Anch'io questo non lo capisco.

O meglio, posso capire un periodo di crisi, di confusione, posso addirittura capire la tentazione di esplorare altri lidi...è il trascinarsi per mesi nella situzione di stallo che non capisco.

Anche perchè non si tiene in considerazione quanto posssa soffrire l'altro.

Se con me non ci stai bene, prendi pure la porta.

Se torni con le idee un pò più chiare, è anche possibile che avremo un'altra chance.


----------



## sienne (29 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Anch'io questo non lo capisco.
> 
> O meglio, posso capire un periodo di crisi, di confusione, posso addirittura capire la tentazione di esplorare altri lidi...è il trascinarsi per mesi nella situzione di stallo che non capisco.
> 
> ...


Ciao, 

concordo in pieno ... 

 … inoltre non capisco, il perché del mentire … non esiste situazione che lo giustifichi … e non c’è confusione che tenga, perché un conto è, essere confusi interiormente sui propri sentimenti – e lo si può dire così com’è – un altro è avere contatto con un’altra persona e poi non ammetterlo … che senso ha questo? … se lo si ritiene una cosa personale, allora ci si separa – anche rimanendo sotto lo stesso tetto – o si propongono delle nuove regole al partner …cioè dare la possibilità di scegliere e regolarsi di consegeunza ... 





  sienne


----------



## kay76 (29 Giugno 2011)

Riguardo ai figli, caro Niko , ti volevo raccontare la mia esperienza.

Mio marito è stato fuori casa soltanto un mese,e ho sperimentato sulla mia pelle la sofferenza dei nostri figli.

Che tua moglie pensi sul serio che "per lui non cambierebbe nulla"forse lo dice a sè stessa, per non sentirsi in colpa anche nei suoi confronti.

Quando lui non c'era (loro sono legatissimi a me come a lui), il piccolo (2 anni), diceva in continuazione "dov'è papà?", mi esasperava.

Il "grande" (4 anni), mi tartassava di domande. "perchè papà non viene tutte le sere?", "perchè se viene, poi non dorme a casa?"........Ha sofferto tantissimo, era spesso triste, confuso.mi diceva sempre "papa' e' il tuo principe, tu sei Biancaneve".

Mi ha impressionato quando poco tempo fà ci ha visto che ci davamo un bacino e ha detto: "ah, ma allora siete innamorati!!!"

Io ho odiato mio marito per questo. Perchè con il suo comportamento ha messo in pericolo la possibilità per loro di avere una famiglia unita.Mi stava levando la possibilità di dare a loro il massimo.

Detto questo, penso che due genitori separati e sereni, siano meglio che due genitori insieme che si odiano o provano indifferenza. Si può essere ottimi genitori anche se separati.

Resta il fatto, e questo è palese, che avere due genitori uniti sia il meglio. Quindi per loro cambia eccome.


----------



## sienne (29 Giugno 2011)

Ciao, 

 L’età conta anche molto … mia figlia - più grande d'età dei vostri figli - capiva che il comportamento del padre nei miei confronti non andava bene … e me lo disse una volta, che preferiva che il padre non rientrasse più … 



… come al solito, dipende come i genitori gestiscono la situazione … da separati o da uniti … 


sienne


----------



## aristocat (29 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Riguardo ai figli, caro Niko , ti volevo raccontare la mia esperienza.
> 
> Mio marito è stato fuori casa soltanto un mese,e ho sperimentato sulla mia pelle la sofferenza dei nostri figli.
> 
> ...


:up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## lothar57 (29 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Riguardo ai figli, caro Niko , ti volevo raccontare la mia esperienza.
> 
> Mio marito è stato fuori casa soltanto un mese,e ho sperimentato sulla mia pelle la sofferenza dei nostri figli.
> 
> ...


 :up::up::up::up::up::up:
Io sono quello che sono,se mi hai letto di sicuro mi disapprovi,pero'giuro che anche adesso che sono grandi.17 e 21 anni,e per quanto io non sono loro vicino come mia moglie,figurati2 maschi.....,solo l'idea di non vederli tutte le sere mi farebbe stare male.
ma il dramma e'appunto se sono piccoli.....per quanto brava la madre,e tu lo sei,ti stimo moltissimo,il segno rimane.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Un conto è proteggere un segreto...altra cosa è mentire per coprire il fatto che mi tradisci a causa di mancanze che io ho verso di te, non sono perfetto, ecc...(cito tutte le cose del tuo post sopra ).
> Se la situazione è cosi tragica e stai cosi male con me, allora perché mentirmi? Per continuare a stare con me lo stesso? Ma vattene no?
> 
> A me non sembra difficile da capire.


Perchè magari lei si preoccupa perfino del fatto di cosa farai senza di lei.
Forse non vuole farti soffrire troppo.
O forse le andrebbe bene tenerti come marito te, e come amichetto quell'altro.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Giugno 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Conte
> 
> Essere sincero non significa per me, raccontare tutto. Ho tanti segreti che non rivelo. Rispondere che sono dei fatti personali che non riguardano nessuno, non significa mentire. Sto parlando di fatti che non riguardano la persona che mi pone la domanda …
> 
> sinne


:up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Giugno 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> concordo in pieno ...
> 
> ...


Penso che per molti la situazione non sia così chiara.
Altrimenti bisognerebbe che tutte avessero quella glaciale determinazione della matraini. La sua capacità di dire...Ti sei innamorato di me? Solo perchè ti ho fatto un pompelmo? Figuriamoci XD...

Ma porco mondo cane...se vuoi continuare una relazione adulterina...anche dopo che sei stato sgamato...contar balle e dar da intendere è l'unica via no?

Si vede che per la moglie di Niko, è meno costoso contar balle, che non affrontare la separazione eh?

A meno che non abbia la certezza che se vuol tornare può tornare...XD...


----------



## sienne (29 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Penso che per molti la situazione non sia così chiara.
> Altrimenti bisognerebbe che tutte avessero quella glaciale determinazione della matraini. La sua capacità di dire...Ti sei innamorato di me? Solo perchè ti ho fatto un pompelmo? Figuriamoci XD...
> 
> Ma porco mondo cane...se vuoi continuare una relazione adulterina...anche dopo che sei stato sgamato...contar balle e dar da intendere è l'unica via no?
> ...


Ciao Conte, 

... lei vuole "i cinque centesimi e il panino" ...  ... 

sienne


----------



## Daniele (29 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> L'ostacolo ci potrebbe essere davvero perché lui ribadisce che non lascerà la casa per nessun motivo e che, al bisogno, negherà tutto.


Questa frase la dice tutta su tuo marito, tu sei solo una fattrice, non sua moglie, lui non ti ama davvero, perchè un uomo che solo prova affetto e sa di aver sbagliato non usserebbe questa minaccia, perchè tale è per manipolare la tua decisione.
Diletta, come la metti che tu ami tuo marito e lui non ti ama per nulla, ma sei solo un amorevole animale da compagnia bipede e femminile? Non sto scherzando, quella frase sopra quotata dice chiaramente questo.


----------



## sienne (29 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Questa frase la dice tutta su tuo marito, tu sei solo una fattrice, non sua moglie, lui non ti ama davvero, perchè un uomo che solo prova affetto e sa di aver sbagliato non usserebbe questa minaccia, perchè tale è per manipolare la tua decisione.
> Diletta, come la metti che tu ami tuo marito e lui non ti ama per nulla, ma sei solo un amorevole animale da compagnia bipede e femminile? Non sto scherzando, quella frase sopra quotata dice chiaramente questo.



Ciao, 

 Quoto il concetto!!! ... 



  Sono minacce a vuoto … se tu vuoi la separazione, lui non solo se ne deve andare, ma ti deve pure mantenere … (credo che in italia sia la stessa cosa come qui da me ... informati!!! ... tanto per sapere ed essere sicuri)



Se così fosse allora, quando dice quelle parole … glielo dovresti dire, che si sbaglia di grosso, che il suo volere ben poco conta se tu vuoi la separazione … anche negando il tradimento, non cambia niente … Diletta, fa vedere che non sei così ingenua … cavolo!!!!  


sienne


----------



## Sterminator (29 Giugno 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Quoto il concetto!!! ...
> 
> ...


Infatti e' per quello che nun se schioda, perche' rimarrebbe in mutande o in boxer, visto che nun conosco i gusti...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

e poi la cassazione ha sancito anche che lo spionaggio" al partner cornarolo non e' manco violazione da' praivasi...

ale'...scatenateve...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## aristocat (29 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io non lo so cosa voglio e cosa non voglio allo stato attuale delle cose.
> Sembro la moglie di Niko.
> *L'ostacolo ci potrebbe essere davvero perché lui ribadisce che non lascerà la casa per nessun motivo e che, al bisogno, negherà tutto.*
> 
> ...


Bel pezzo d'uomo, questo modo di esprimersi mi farebbe incazzare più di mille scappatelle di un possibile marito


----------



## Daniele (29 Giugno 2011)

Diletta, tuo marito ama il suo status e tu sei parte del suo status. Se solo vi separaste per lesue scappatelle si troverebbe di un botto ad essere il figlio di puttana che ha tradito la moglie per sentirsi davvero uomo...sarebbe pubblicamente un fesso, un coglione, dimmi tu, quale uomo ha voglia di essere così? Ti ho dato delle risposte valide sui motivi di tuo marito, adesso vedi tu di confutarle con lui, parla con lui delle sue minacce da donnicciola, chiedigli come mai un vero uomo che ha bisogno di trombare altre donne deve usare minacce da femminuccia. Punzecchialo e vedrai la sua vera natura.


----------



## sienne (29 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Infatti e' per quello che nun se schioda, perche' rimarrebbe in mutande o in boxer, visto che nun conosco i gusti...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...



Ciao, 

   non ho colto l’ironia … mia mancanza … 


  ... lui non si schioda, perché continua a pensare che può rigirare e intimorire lei con delle minacce e uscite del cavolo!!! 

  ... e lei non si schioda, perché li crede tutto … 


  … Diletta, non ti devi separare, ma informati … devi conoscere i tuoi diritti … e mettiti alla pari con lui (mmmh, intendo sulla stessa altezza … affinché lui creda di poterti intimorire così, non sarà mai pronto a mettersi in discussione)

  Lo dico con affetto … 





  sienne


----------



## kay76 (29 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè magari lei si preoccupa perfino del fatto di cosa farai senza di lei.
> Forse non vuole farti soffrire troppo.
> *O forse le andrebbe bene tenerti come marito te, e come amichetto quell'altro*.


E queste sarebbero le giustificazioni che uno ha per permettersi di far soffrire il partner per mesi e mesi, di farlo vivere nell'incertezza e nell'indifferenza, per permettersi di raccontare palle etc etc?

Bisognerebbe essere onesti, innanzitutto con sè stessi, non crogiolarsi nelle proprie crisi per anni, cercare un pò di guardarsi dentro e capire ciò che si vuole. E comportarsi di conseguenza.

Mi sembrerebbe alquanto presuntuoso pensare "resto se no quello lì senza di me è perso". Non sempre è così, magari l'altro potrebbe anche stare meglio...visto che da mesi soffre, cerca di comprendere, aspetta etc, si potrebbe anche liberare dal fardello, e col tempo ritrovare un pò di serenità.

Non vuole farlo soffrire troppo?...non mi sembra che lui da quattro mesi non stia soffrendo.


Sul grassetto...bè potrebbe andare bene a lei, ma magari non a Niko.


----------



## Sterminator (29 Giugno 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> non ho colto l’ironia … mia mancanza …
> 
> ...


Lui non si schioda oltre che per quello che hai scritto, anche e maggiormente perche' ripeto, rimarrebbe in mutande, visto che Diletta non lavora......

non capisco pero' perche' debba essere Diletta a farsi passare, seppur per l'anticamera del cervello l'idea balzana di andarsene lei con i figli al seguito...

Diletta sta bene dove sta....nun te move...:mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (29 Giugno 2011)

Grazie Stermi ... 

ora ho capito ... credo che sia proprio così ... 

sienne


----------



## Mari' (29 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Lui non si schioda oltre che per quello che hai scritto, anche e maggiormente perche' ripeto, rimarrebbe in mutande, visto che Diletta non lavora......
> 
> non capisco pero' perche' debba essere Diletta a farsi passare, seppur per l'anticamera del cervello l'idea balzana di andarsene lei con i figli al seguito...
> 
> *Diletta sta bene dove sta....nun te move...*:mrgreen:




Per nessun motivo  .


----------



## aristocat (29 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> E queste sarebbero le giustificazioni che uno ha per permettersi di far soffrire il partner per mesi e mesi, di farlo vivere nell'incertezza e nell'indifferenza, per permettersi di raccontare palle etc etc?
> 
> Bisognerebbe essere onesti, innanzitutto con sè stessi, non crogiolarsi nelle proprie crisi per anni, cercare un pò di guardarsi dentro e capire ciò che si vuole. E comportarsi di conseguenza.
> 
> ...


Tutto giusto, ma ricordiamoci che il senso del convivere "nonostante tutto" è altro. La moglie (Imho) non resta a casa con Niko - mentendogli spudoratamente - perchè sennò lui ci rimane male se lei lo lascia. No.
Lei ha questo atteggiamento che tu giustamente condanni, perchè è sposata e ha un bimbo molto piccolo. Fosse libera da questi grossi vincoli (soprattutto quello del bimbo) forse avrebbe già preso armi e bagagli, tolto il disturbo, per tuffarsi in questa nuova storia alla luce del sole.


----------



## Sterminator (29 Giugno 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Tutto giusto, ma ricordiamoci che il senso del convivere "nonostante tutto" è altro. La moglie (Imho) non resta a casa con Niko - mentendogli spudoratamente - perchè sennò lui ci rimane male se lei lo lascia. No.
> *Lei ha questo atteggiamento che tu giustamente condanni, perchè è sposata e ha un bimbo molto piccolo. Fosse libera da questi grossi vincoli (soprattutto quello del bimbo) forse avrebbe già preso armi e bagagli, tolto il disturbo, per tuffarsi in questa nuova storia alla luce del sole*.


Va' che il tentativo di mollare gli ormeggi l'ha gia' esperito solo che la signora e' stata sfankulata dalla madre (l'albergatrice pro-tempore...:mrgreen:.) ed e' ritornata cosi' "orgogliosamente" sui propri passi... 

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## aristocat (29 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Va' che il tentativo di mollare gli ormeggi l'ha gia' esperito solo che la signora e' stata sfankulata dalla madre ed e' ritornata "orgogliosamente" sui propri passi...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Veramente? Mi ero persa il passaggio della madre/suocera di Niko...
Cioè lei aveva anche provato a mollare Niko con la famosa frase: "Torno dalla mamma"? :confuso:


----------



## kay76 (29 Giugno 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Tutto giusto, ma ricordiamoci che il senso del convivere "nonostante tutto" è altro. La moglie (Imho) non resta a casa con Niko - mentendogli spudoratamente - perchè sennò lui ci rimane male se lei lo lascia. No.
> Lei ha questo atteggiamento che tu giustamente condanni, perchè è sposata e ha un bimbo molto piccolo. Fosse libera da questi grossi vincoli (soprattutto quello del bimbo) forse avrebbe già preso armi e bagagli, tolto il disturbo, per tuffarsi in questa nuova storia alla luce del sole.


Si probabilmente la moglie di Niko resta per i motivi che tu dici.

Rispondevo al Conte, generalizzando, sul fatto di pensare "cosa farà senza di me, quindi resto".

Penso che comunque restare per senso del dovere, non porti molto lontano. Per i figli si fà qualsiasi cosa, ma restare nonostante tutto, anche quando non si ama più, non credo sia il loro bene. Per non parlare del male che si fà anche al coniuge.


----------



## Sterminator (29 Giugno 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Veramente? Mi ero persa il passaggio della madre/suocera di Niko...
> Cioè lei aveva anche provato a mollare Niko con la famosa frase: "Torno dalla mamma"? :confuso:


Che abbia detto proprio cosi', non saprei...

e' de poche parole...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (29 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Si probabilmente la moglie di Niko resta per i motivi che tu dici.
> 
> Rispondevo al Conte, generalizzando, sul fatto di pensare "cosa farà senza di me, quindi resto".
> 
> Penso che comunque restare per senso del dovere, non porti molto lontano. Per i figli si fà qualsiasi cosa, ma restare nonostante tutto, anche quando non si ama più, non credo sia il loro bene. Per non parlare del male che si fà anche al coniuge.


Ma quale senso del dovere....so' alibi...

quando hanno il culo parato dall'altra parte, mandano affanculo tutto e tutti....

infatti e' solo la non sicurezza di trovare qualcosa dall'altra parte che scatena l'amore filiale...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## kay76 (29 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma quale senso del dovere....so' alibi...
> 
> quando hanno il culo parato dall'altra parte, mandano affanculo tutto e tutti....
> 
> ...


Io mi baso su quello che dice Niko di sua moglie, visto che non la conosco. Che è sempre stata una ragazza in gamba e intelligente. Che è una brava mamma.

Può essere che lei ora si sia persa nella sua crisi, e visto che è confusa, visto che è sposata e ha un bimbo, il suo senso del dovere la spinga a restare comunque. Non la giustifico, come avrai capito dal mio pensiero su queste cose, ma cerco di capire.

Poi, potrebbe essere benissimo come dici tu, e se Niko si rendesse conto di questo, spero per lui che corra ai ripari.

Fà bene secondo me, a metterle davanti la realtà, dicendole "bisogna che ti chiarisci un pò le idee, perchè in questo limbo non rieso più a stare".


----------



## lothar57 (29 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma quale senso del dovere....so' alibi...
> 
> quando hanno il culo parato dall'altra parte, mandano affanculo tutto e tutti....
> 
> ...


 
scusate l'ntromissione ma vedo qua'il mio amico-nemico e nn posso nn salutarlo....non cambi mai Stermi..iio speravo che 10 gg.....ahahahhahaha...neanche io cambio....pazienza andro'a finire dall'amico Lucifero..prima o poi


----------



## Diletta (29 Giugno 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Quoto il concetto!!! ...
> 
> ...





Daniele ha detto:


> Diletta, tuo marito ama il suo status e tu sei parte del suo status. Se solo vi separaste per lesue scappatelle si troverebbe di un botto ad essere il figlio di puttana che ha tradito la moglie per sentirsi davvero uomo...sarebbe pubblicamente un fesso, un coglione, dimmi tu, quale uomo ha voglia di essere così?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Niko74 (29 Giugno 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Conte
> 
> Essere sincero non significa per me, raccontare tutto. Ho tanti segreti che non rivelo. Rispondere che sono dei fatti personali che non riguardano nessuno, non significa mentire. Sto parlando di fatti che non riguardano la persona che mi pone la domanda …
> 
> sinne


Ecco...mi hai letto nel pensiero :up:


----------



## Niko74 (29 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Riguardo ai figli, caro Niko , ti volevo raccontare la mia esperienza.
> 
> Mio marito è stato fuori casa soltanto un mese,e ho sperimentato sulla mia pelle la sofferenza dei nostri figli.
> 
> ...


Ho letto con molto interesse il tuo post sopra e mi fa riflettere sulla mia situazione.
Io prevedo infatti che, come già accaduto, mia moglie non intenda minimamente andarsene nemmeno temporaneamente per valutare meglio e schiarirsi le idee. Di conseguenza mi troverò a farlo io venendo a trovarmi nella situazione in cui dovrei staccarmi da mio figlio.

Temo che un bambino di 4 anni non possa capire e comunque non vedendomi più sotto lo stesso suo tetto a "tempo pieno" probabilmente si farebbe un idea sbagliata di me (in fondo per lui sarei io che me ne vado).

In fondo tuo marito o mia moglie "se la sono andata a cercare"...io no...e mi troverei a sopportare pure questo.

Bel casino


----------



## Niko74 (29 Giugno 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> L’età conta anche molto … mia figlia - più grande d'età dei vostri figli - capiva che il comportamento del padre nei miei confronti non andava bene … e me lo disse una volta, che preferiva che il padre non rientrasse più …
> 
> ...


Esatto l'età conta molto. Un bimbo di 4 anni che non vede più suo padre a casa con la madre non può capire certe cose.


----------



## Niko74 (29 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè magari lei si preoccupa perfino del fatto di cosa farai senza di lei.
> Forse non vuole farti soffrire troppo.
> *O forse le andrebbe bene tenerti come marito te, e come amichetto quell'altro*.


 
Mamma mia 
Ma ti rendi conto di quello che scrivi?
Sono tre perle una più bella dell'altra. 
Quella in grassetto poi...magari va bene a lei ma a me no di certo


----------



## Niko74 (29 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Penso che per molti la situazione non sia così chiara.
> Altrimenti bisognerebbe che tutte avessero quella glaciale determinazione della matraini. La sua capacità di dire...Ti sei innamorato di me? Solo perchè ti ho fatto un pompelmo? Figuriamoci XD...
> 
> Ma porco mondo cane...se vuoi continuare una relazione adulterina...anche dopo che sei stato sgamato...contar balle e dar da intendere è l'unica via no?
> ...


Peccato che se continua a raccontar balle la separazione la dovrà affrontare


----------



## Niko74 (29 Giugno 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Veramente? Mi ero persa il passaggio della madre/suocera di Niko...
> Cioè lei aveva anche provato a mollare Niko con la famosa frase: "Torno dalla mamma"? :confuso:


Si....però per "riflettere" eh 
La mammina non ha gradito gran che...e lei ha mollato subito.


----------



## lothar57 (29 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Si....però per "riflettere" eh
> La mammina non ha gradito gran che...e lei ha mollato subito.


anch'io avevo perso il passaggio...hai una suocera in gamba...io avrei fatto lo stesso...e un giorno con i mieie ragazzi saro'chiaro...quando vanno la'restano..io non apro piu'


----------



## kay76 (29 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ho letto con molto interesse il tuo post sopra e mi fa riflettere sulla mia situazione.
> Io prevedo infatti che, come già accaduto, mia moglie non intenda minimamente andarsene nemmeno temporaneamente per valutare meglio e schiarirsi le idee. Di conseguenza mi troverò a farlo io venendo a trovarmi nella situazione in cui dovrei staccarmi da mio figlio.
> 
> Temo che un bambino di 4 anni non possa capire e comunque non vedendomi più sotto lo stesso suo tetto a "tempo pieno" probabilmente si farebbe un idea sbagliata di me (in fondo per lui sarei io che me ne vado).
> ...


Si tu saresti in una posizione più difficile, in quanto dovresti essere tu a lasciare la casa.

In quel mese io dicevo ai bambini che papà doveva lavorare. Avolte se ne stavano. A volte cioccavano. Comunque erano, soprattutto il più grande, perfettamente consapevoli che qualcosa non andava. Nel nostro caso ero l'incazzata, quindi "la cattiva" ero io. Vaglielo a spiegare perchè ero così incazzata e triste. Non hanno assistito a liti o altro, ma i bambini sentono col cuore, li puoi fregare per poco.

Nel tuo caso (io mi ero azionata in questo senso, poi per fortuna, non ce n'è stato bisogno) se tu decidessi di andartene definitivamente, parlerei con una pedagogista. Per avere qualche dritta su come affrontare la cosa con un bambino così piccolo. Tante balle a loro non si possono raccontare, ma forse si possono trovare le parole adatte ed assumere i comportamenti giusti per fargli vivere il tutto nel migliore dei modi. Certo la sofferenza, in queste situazioni, non possiamo evitargliela.

E poi ovviamente entrambi i genitori devono comportarsi in modo intelligente e anche se non sono più più coppia mettere sempre al primo posto il bene del bambino.

Però dai non è detto che tu ti troverai ad affrontare questo. 

Un passo per volta.

Ora vedi se è possibile recuperare con tua moglie. Cerca di capire il perchè della sua crisi. Anche stando lontani per un pò. Poi quando tutto sara più chiaro, deciderai. E deciderete insieme cosa sia bene per il vostro bambino.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Daniele ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Diletta, tuo marito ama il suo status e tu sei parte del suo status. Se solo vi separaste per lesue scappatelle si troverebbe di un botto ad essere il figlio di puttana che ha tradito la moglie per sentirsi davvero uomo...sarebbe pubblicamente un fesso, un coglione, dimmi tu, quale uomo ha voglia di essere così?
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mamma mia
> Ma ti rendi conto di quello che scrivi?
> Sono tre perle una più bella dell'altra.
> Quella in grassetto poi...magari va bene a lei ma a me no di certo


Ho solo avanzato delle ipotesi eh?
Io la vedo dall'esterno e da quanto dici tu.
Infatti io stavo parlando di lei, e non di te.
Vedi?
C'è un conflitto tra quello che vuole lei e quello che vuoi tu.
Ora hai un bel lavoro da fare di trattative con la signora...se la rivuoi indietro.

Chi sta dirti che deve andare a finire solo nel modo che va bene a te?

Quelli che hanno ricostruito, mi pare di leggere, hanno elaborato un diverso modo di stare assieme. O mi sbaglio?


----------



## contepinceton (29 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Peccato che se continua a raccontar balle la separazione la dovrà affrontare


Certo...
Ma magari alla fine della fiera è proprio quello che desidera eh?
Cosa ci rimette?
Con la separazione?


----------



## aristocat (29 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Quella in grassetto poi...magari va bene a lei ma a me no di certo


Come non capirti. Lei dovrebbe rinsavire, scendere dalla giostra. 
Perdona la domanda personale, visto che hai due suoceri così di buon senso e con la spina dorsale. Hai provato a confrontarti con loro su questo problema? Certe volte le parole della propria mamma, sull'importanza dei valori veri, della famiglia e dell'essere moglie, madre responsabile, fanno più presa di mille litigate con il resto del mondo.


----------



## aristocat (29 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo...
> Ma magari alla fine della fiera è proprio quello che desidera eh?
> Cosa ci rimette?
> Con la separazione?


Capisco tutto, ma converrai che certi danni incalcolabili che porta la scelta della separazione (bambino che "non la prende bene" e resta traumatizzato per anni, vedersela da sola per tante questioni di educazione del figlio, sapere che forse negli anni resterà comunque quell'astio, quel malanimo con il padre di tuo figlio... con i tuoi genitori che non sono dalla tua in questa storia), non valgono certamente la "libertà" di poter godere appieno della casa coniugale, magari convivendoci con il suo nuovo compagno (che se la dovrà vedere con l'odio del figlio), gli alimenti poi non basterebbero mai... 

E' una libertà che ha i suoi prezzi e non è indolore. Anche se non sarà lei a dire: "Separiamoci", comunque tutti i nodi verranno al pettine lo stesso.
E non sarà bello... neanche per lei :blank:


----------



## aristocat (29 Giugno 2011)

Comunque è disarmante vedere quanti genitori, troppi, diventano tali e poi pensano di potersene andare quando gli pare,dalla mamma dall'amante dove je pare, e tornare quando meglio credono, ché tanto i figli vengono su lo stesso, in un modo o nell'altro.

ripeto, i figli non sono dei giocattoli. Ponderare, ponderare, mille e mille volte prima di fare un passo simile. 

Scusate lo sfogo.


----------



## Niko74 (29 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Diletta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma c'è un punto di vista che non ti entra nella testa.
> ...


----------



## Niko74 (29 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ho solo avanzato delle ipotesi eh?
> Io la vedo dall'esterno e da quanto dici tu.
> Infatti io stavo parlando di lei, e non di te.
> Vedi?
> ...


Non ti sbagli e certamente dovremo farlo pure noi se sarà il caso...ma stai sicuro che sul fatto di continuare ad essere tradito non transigo caro mio :up:


----------



## Diletta (29 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Diletta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma c'è un punto di vista che non ti entra nella testa.
> ...


----------



## Niko74 (29 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo...
> Ma magari alla fine della fiera è proprio quello che desidera eh?
> Cosa ci rimette?
> Con la separazione?


Mio dio...ma ti contraddici in continuazione tu....
Se la desidera e la ottiene....meglio per lei no?


----------



## Niko74 (29 Giugno 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Come non capirti. Lei dovrebbe rinsavire, scendere dalla giostra.
> Perdona la domanda personale, visto che hai due suoceri così di buon senso e con la spina dorsale. Hai provato a confrontarti con loro su questo problema? Certe volte le parole della propria mamma, sull'importanza dei valori veri, della famiglia e dell'essere moglie, madre responsabile, fanno più presa di mille litigate con il resto del mondo.


No non ne ho ancora parlato direttamente....anche perché loro non sanno che continuano a vedersi e lei continua a raccontar balle (cose accadute negli ultimi 10 giorni comunque). Loro erano rimasti al fatto che provavamo a ricostruire...che per loro comunque significa che lei stia qui in casa con me


----------



## Diletta (29 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> contepinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Mmmmhhh...caso mai puoi dire "quando TU (e molti altri ) tradite" non fare generalizzazioni assurde.
> ...


----------



## Niko74 (29 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> contepinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Eh sì, Conte, ci hai preso in pieno, strano che Daniele che è un uomo anche lui non comprenda queste motivazioni.
> ...


----------



## aristocat (29 Giugno 2011)

Forse lo hai già visto per conto tuo, Verdone ha quel suo stile particolare, ma credo che valga la pena vedere questa clip: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x83z7yblXMk&feature=related


----------



## Diletta (29 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Non ti sbagli e certamente dovremo farlo pure noi se sarà il caso...ma stai sicuro che sul fatto di continuare ad essere tradito non transigo caro mio :up:



Allora ti voglio chiedere una cosa, tanto per parlare in via ipotetica.
Se tua moglie ti dicesse che ha riscoperto quella libertà di un tempo e le è piaciuto riscoprirla, che vorrebbe tornare a fare coppia con te, ma teme che le mancherebbero quelle sensazioni riprovate e teme anche di rientrare in quel meccanismo monotono e un po' scontato dato dalla vita quotidiana matrimoniale, pensi di poter trovare, insieme a lei, degli equilibrii nuovi e di riuscire a darvi delle regole nuove?

Penso che tu sappia o percepisca che quando succedono delle tempeste simili, niente sarà più come prima, vanno ricreati i presupposti per ricominciare.
Anche questa, secondo me, è una sfida difficile.


----------



## Diletta (29 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Diletta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Eeehhh...sei ritornata indietro di 2 mesi sulle tue convinzioni riguardo la natura dell'uomo "orango"
> ...


----------



## Niko74 (29 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Allora ti voglio chiedere una cosa, tanto per parlare in via ipotetica.
> Se tua moglie ti dicesse che ha riscoperto quella libertà di un tempo e le è piaciuto riscoprirla, che vorrebbe tornare a fare coppia con te, ma teme che le mancherebbero quelle sensazioni riprovate e teme anche di rientrare in quel meccanismo monotono e un po' scontato dato dalla vita quotidiana matrimoniale, pensi di poter trovare, insieme a lei, degli equilibrii nuovi e di riuscire a darvi delle regole nuove?
> 
> Penso che tu sappia o percepisca che quando succedono delle tempeste simili, niente sarà più come prima, vanno ricreati i presupposti per ricominciare.
> Anche questa, secondo me, è una sfida difficile.


Io so che se dovessimo ripartire non posso escludere a priori che le ricapiti una cosa del genere. So che niente srà più come prima e vanno trovati nuovi equilibri della coppia. 
Però ripeto: se le regole nuove sono l'accettare futuri tradimenti la risposta è no. Se deve mentirmi e trattarmi da idiota per "riprovare quelle sensazioni" la risposta è sempre NO


----------



## Niko74 (29 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Niko74 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ...non riesco a staccarmi dal pc per andare a fare la cena.
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> contepinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Mmmmhhh...caso mai puoi dire "quando TU (e molti altri ) tradite" non fare generalizzazioni assurde.
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Non ti sbagli e certamente dovremo farlo pure noi se sarà il caso...ma stai sicuro che sul fatto di continuare ad essere tradito non transigo caro mio :up:


Ma certo...
Ma fidati il patto è rotto...
Cosa pretendi che ti giuri di nuovo fedeltà?
Oramai non lo può più fare...

Per me sarebbe più interessante che ti dicesse...sto assieme a te, ma mi potresti concedere dei spazi solo miei dove tu non entri.
Ci staresti?

Una zona franca...una terra di nessuno...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> contepinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Eh sì, Conte, ci hai preso in pieno, strano che Daniele che è un uomo anche lui non comprenda queste motivazioni.
> ...


----------



## Niko74 (29 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma certo...
> Ma fidati il patto è rotto...
> Cosa pretendi che ti giuri di nuovo fedeltà?
> Oramai non lo può più fare...
> ...


NO! Non ci starei se quegli spazi comprendessero nuovi tradimenti. 
Perché tu insisti con il fatto che io non ci entro....e forse ne sei convinto...pure mia moglie mi dice "è un problema suo"...però quello che viene trattato da idiota sono io anche se non c'entro.

A te, come ad altri "sfugge" questa cosa...o forse ti fa comodo cosi


----------



## Niko74 (29 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Niko74 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Senti...
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mio dio...ma ti contraddici in continuazione tu....
> Se la desidera e la ottiene....meglio per lei no?


Embè certo...
Questo voleva e questo ha avuto.
Sei tu che resti nei guai.
E non puoi opporti in nessun modo...
Non è certo che un uomo intelligente va a separarsi solo per "punire" lei, o per tentare di farla soffrire in qualche modo, o per dimostrarle le conseguenze della sua infedeltà.
Magari sta solo aspettando che le passi, ma tu ogni giorno sei quello che le ricorda la sua colpa.
Magari è provata dalla vergogna...
Nessuno è nella testa e nel cuore di un altro.
Ma mi rendo conto che l'amore, crea quest'illusione...

Tu non sai quanto soffrono due persone innamorate...ma che non riescono a capirsi o intendersi...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Niko74 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > No, Niko, è così, ha ragione il Conte.
> ...


----------



## Niko74 (29 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè certo...
> Questo voleva e questo ha avuto.
> Sei tu che resti nei guai.
> E non puoi opporti in nessun modo...
> ...


Allucinante 
In base a cosa affermi queste CAGATE? 
Non solo quelle in grssetto eh...quelle sono le più eclatanti


----------



## contepinceton (29 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> NO! Non ci starei se quegli spazi comprendessero nuovi tradimenti.
> Perché tu insisti con il fatto che io non ci entro....e forse ne sei convinto...pure mia moglie mi dice "è un problema suo"...però quello che viene trattato da idiota sono io anche se non c'entro.
> 
> A te, come ad altri "sfugge" questa cosa...o forse ti fa comodo cosi


Ma forse non ci intendiamo sul termine tradimento...
Che ne dici se lei ti dicesse...senti cocco bello...io ho diritto a vedere tutti gli uomini che voglio, quando voglio e come voglio...e se fai il bravo ti dico tutto quello che mi sento di dirti...
Ci staresti?
Dal mio punto di vista...sei tu che ti metti nelle condizioni di essere trattato da idiota...
Capisci?
Cosa credi?
Se mia moglie "non vuole dirmi" qualcosa...mente no?


----------



## aristocat (29 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Allucinante
> In base a cosa affermi queste CAGATE?
> Non solo quelle in grssetto eh...quelle sono le più eclatanti


Niko, permettimi . Immagino quello che senti ed è molto più complesso di quanto ci possiamo immaginare. Però il Conte non parla a vanvera, cerca di aiutarti offrendoti una prospettiva diversa... anche se poco "ortodossa" ma in sostanza non è sbagliato quando dice che tua moglie ha bisogno dei _suoi_ tempi, che gli ultimatum non sono efficaci, che se tu "non transigi" (parole tue) non è detto che le cose vadano per come vorresti...

ari


----------



## Niko74 (29 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma forse non ci intendiamo sul termine tradimento...
> *Che ne dici se lei ti dicesse...senti cocco bello...io ho diritto a vedere tutti gli uomini che voglio, quando voglio e come voglio...e se fai il bravo ti dico tutto quello che mi sento di dirti...*
> *Ci staresti?*
> Dal mio punto di vista...sei tu che ti metti nelle condizioni di essere trattato da idiota...
> ...


No, non ci starei.
Lei ha il diritto di vedere tutti gli uomini che vuole e io ho il diritto di non voler stare con una che la pensa cosi.


----------



## Niko74 (29 Giugno 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Niko, permettimi . Immagino quello che senti ed è molto più complesso di quanto ci possiamo immaginare. Però il Conte non parla a vanvera, cerca di aiutarti offrendoti una prospettiva diversa... anche se poco "ortodossa" ma in sostanza non è sbagliato quando dice che tua moglie ha bisogno dei _suoi_ tempi, che gli ultimatum non sono efficaci, che se tu "non transigi" (parole tue) non è detto che le cose vadano per come vorresti...
> 
> ari


Mah...prima mi dite che è troppo tempo che aspetto...adesso gli ultimatum non sono efficaci.
Io non sto facendo altro che aspettare "i suoi tempi" da mesi.
Comunque che io "non transigo" su ulteriori tradimenti questo è sicuro.

Cioè, fammi capire: secondo te è giusto che io stia con mia moglie mentre lei "per aspettare i suoi tempi" continua a ingannarmi. Posso capire se è temporaneamente, ma se intendi per sempre...mah


----------



## contepinceton (29 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> contepinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Tua moglie?
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mah...prima mi dite che è troppo tempo che aspetto...adesso gli ultimatum non sono efficaci.
> Io non sto facendo altro che aspettare "i suoi tempi" da mesi.
> Comunque che io "non transigo" su ulteriori tradimenti questo è sicuro.


Invece secondo me stai perdendo una montagna di tempo.
E la tua intransigenza sarà la tua rovina.


----------



## aristocat (29 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mah...*prima mi dite che è troppo tempo che aspetto*...adesso gli ultimatum non sono efficaci.
> Io non sto facendo altro che aspettare "i suoi tempi" da mesi.
> Comunque che io "non transigo" su ulteriori tradimenti questo è sicuro.


Ehm, io non te l'ho detto mai . Ma una chiacchierata tra te e la "madre d'acciaio", no?


----------



## contepinceton (29 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> No, non ci starei.
> Lei ha il diritto di vedere tutti gli uomini che vuole e io ho il diritto di non voler stare con una che la pensa cosi.


Ecco vedi?
Tu non ami più tua moglie.
Questo è il problema.
Invece io ho capito che non ho nessun diritto, su una donna, per il semplice fatto che mi ama, o io amo lei.
Pensa che bello sentirsi dire...ehi...sai ho avuto propostine qui e là, sai piaccio eh...ma preferisco te.
Questo è amore.

Allora vediamo come la dovrebbe pensare?


----------



## Niko74 (29 Giugno 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ehm, io non te l'ho detto mai . Ma una chiacchierata tra te e la "madre d'acciaio", no?


Guarda, la madre d'acciaio visto che dobbiamo entrare in tema, è il motivo per cui la figlia è cosi.

Lei è stata d'acciaio nel rimanere assieme al marito nonostante le crisi, non dovute a tradimenti di nessuno dei 2, quello si.
E non fa altro che rinfacciare al marito quello a cui lei ha dovuto rinunciare e bla bla.

Lei è rimasta perché si DOVEVA fare cosi e vuole che la figlia faccia altrettanto. Le ha pure detto, la madre d'acciaio, guarda che ci puoi stare assieme a lui senza amarlo....guarda come ho fatto io...
Ha pure provato a mettergli in testa che io la tradivo con frasi del tipo "eh...ma tu non puoi essere sicura di lui".

Nella sua vita non ha fatto altro che mettere i figli contro il padre che era cattivo perché le aveva fatto rinuciare a tutto.
Noi dobbiamo restare assieme solo per mantenere l'immagine della "famiglia del mulino bianco" di fronte al parentado vario. Quello è importante per lei.

Spero di aver chiarito il quadro....un pò di più


----------



## contepinceton (29 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Allucinante
> In base a cosa affermi queste CAGATE?
> Non solo quelle in grssetto eh...quelle sono le più eclatanti


Esperienza vissuta.
E pensa la mia fortuna...solo dopo aver conosciuto Nausicaa...io ho iniziato a capire che cose mi diceva quella persona.
E ho ben visto parlando con lei, quante cose lei ha fatto in un modo e venivano recepite in un altro.

Ma tu cosa credi?
Che ci siano solo le storie di corna? Eh?
Sai tu quante coppie sono in difficoltà perchè non riescono dialogare?
Quante coppie soffrono e vanno in cerca di aiuto?

Ma credi che non mi sia mai capitato di vedere arrivare in casa mia o un amico incazzato con la moglie, o na moglie in lacrime perchè ha litigato con lui?

Quando è lei che ti dice...ti prego...Conte...parlaci tu con mio marito...
Ecco guarda...teston...le stesse cose dette dalla moglie non le accettava...dette da me...diventavano oro colato...

Ma non vedi che vedi solo te stesso?
E gli altri? Eh?
Ma da che mondo salti fuori tu...non si sa.


----------



## Niko74 (29 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco vedi?
> Tu non ami più tua moglie.
> Questo è il problema.
> Invece io ho capito che non ho nessun diritto, su una donna, per il semplice fatto che mi ama, o io amo lei.
> ...


E invece tu ami la tua...ovvio :up:E mia moglie ama me....vero? Sono solo io che non la amo....
Ma fammi il piacere....

Io non ho scritto di aver nessun diritto su di lei. Lei ha dei diritti di fare quello che vuole e pure io...questo ho scritto.


----------



## Niko74 (29 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Esperienza vissuta.
> E pensa la mia fortuna...solo dopo aver conosciuto Nausicaa...io ho iniziato a capire che cose mi diceva quella persona.
> E ho ben visto parlando con lei, quante cose lei ha fatto in un modo e venivano recepite in un altro.
> 
> ...


Tu invece vedi gli altri...e fai tutto quello che ti salta per la testa....
Lasciamo perdere da dove salto fuori io...va là...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> E invece tu ami la tua...ovvio :up:E mia moglie ama me....vero? Sono solo io che non la amo....
> Ma fammi il piacere....
> 
> Io non ho scritto di aver nessun diritto su di lei. Lei ha dei diritti di fare quello che vuole e pure io...questo ho scritto.


E allora perchè non può vedere altri uomini?
Tu dici che ha diritto a fare quello che vuole. No?
Beh secondo me tua moglie non ti ama più.
O per lo meno adesso è tutta invornita per aria.
Non la amo, sono passati quei tempi, ma rimane la stima immensa che ho per lei, per come mi ha permesso di vivere...direi che è stata molto funzionale a me.
E io a lei.
La mia amante diceva sempre che lei si è presa da me tutto quello che le serviva, come in un supermarket.
Ho svolto il mio compito su di lei...e ora sai com'è no?
Ci si abitua all'altro. No?


----------



## contepinceton (29 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Tu invece vedi gli altri...e fai tutto quello che ti salta per la testa....
> Lasciamo perdere da dove salto fuori io...va là...


Eh magari...
Mi faccio in 4 per adeguarmi alle esigenze altrui cosa credi?
Mica ho il mondo sotto i piedi eh?
Ho imparato a non chiedere più nulla a nessuno.
E sto da re.


----------



## aristocat (29 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Guarda, la madre d'acciaio visto che dobbiamo entrare in tema, è il motivo per cui la figlia è cosi.
> 
> Lei è rimasta perché si DOVEVA fare cosi e vuole che la figlia faccia altrettanto. Le ha pure detto, la madre d'acciaio, guarda che ci puoi stare assieme a lui senza amarlo....guarda come ho fatto io...[...]
> *Noi dobbiamo restare assieme solo per mantenere l'immagine della "famiglia del mulino bianco" di fronte al parentado vario. Quello è importante per lei.*
> ...


Ah, questo non è accettabile , onestamente. Ok restare assieme quando il cucciolo è ancora molto piccolo, ok darvi una possibilità, superare gli orgogli e tendere la mano al primo dei due che "scivola"... cercare di trovare un equilibrio nuovo e di "riscoprirvi".
Ma vivere in una situazione incancrenita, no. Poi vabè, noi non sapremo mai se l'amore tra i due suoceri tuoi non c'è davvero più oppure se è solo la tendenza a lamentarsi sempre, di questa donna


----------



## Niko74 (29 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E allora perchè non può vedere altri uomini?
> *Tu dici che ha diritto a fare quello che vuole. No?*
> Beh secondo me tua moglie non ti ama più.
> O per lo meno adesso è tutta invornita per aria.
> ...


Si ce l'ha quel diritto, e difatti fa quello che vuole...ma a me deve andare bene tutto?
Sai...io non solo "altruista" come te...vedo solo me stesso come dici tu


----------



## Niko74 (29 Giugno 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ah, questo non è accettabile , onestamente. Ok restare assieme quando il cucciolo è ancora molto piccolo, ok darvi una possibilità, superare gli orgogli e tendere la mano al primo dei due che "scivola"... cercare di trovare un equilibrio nuovo e di "riscoprirvi".
> Ma vivere in una situazione incancrenita, no. Poi vabè, *noi non sapremo mai se l'amore tra i due suoceri tuoi non c'è davvero più oppure se è solo la tendenza a lamentarsi sempre, di questa donna*


Lasciamo perdere che è meglio


----------



## contepinceton (29 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Si ce l'ha quel diritto, e difatti fa quello che vuole...ma a me deve andare bene tutto?
> Sai...io non solo "altruista" come te


Cosa ti toglie a te?
Me lo spieghi?
Cosa ti fa passare di così terrificante?
Insomma l'essere fedeli è una scelta che dev'essere a prescindere del comportamento dell'altro no?
Altrimenti che valore è?
Del casso...no?
Mia moglie mi è fedele, non perchè mi rispetta, ma perchè non ha voglia di certe cose eh?

Tu cosa vuoi?


----------



## Eliade (29 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E allora perchè non può vedere altri uomini?
> Tu dici che ha diritto a fare quello che vuole. No?


Conte scusa ma mi sembri sempre più ottuso su questo argomento. 
Possibile che tu davvero non riesca a capire? 

Lei non può vedere altri uomini e contemporaneamente avere anche Niko, per il semplice fatto che Niko desidera/vuole/sente l'esigenza di avere un rapporto esclusivo con la moglie (o meglio ricostruirlo). Non ha importanza se il vecchio rapporto esclusivo lo ha portato ad avere le corna, perché lui sente di voler vivere in quel modo il rapporto con la moglie (chi lo sa, magari in futuro con un'altra donna non sarà così..).
Se la moglie decidesse cosa vuole (anche avere il rapporto che dici tu), sarebbe già un bel passo in avanti.
E in ogni caso qui non si parla della moglie che vuole vedere altri uomini, ma di una moglie che ne vuole vedere uno solo (e non è Niko) mentre a Niko dice solo "che non lo sa" e "che ci deve pensare" e "che ha cose più urgenti a cui pensare".
Io penso che se l'altro le avesse dato la disponibilità, lei avrebbe lasciato subito Niko.

Lei è libera di fare quello che vuole, ma non di anteporre le sue esigenze personali su Niko, per i motivi su scritti.


----------



## aristocat (29 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Cioè, fammi capire: secondo te è giusto che io stia con mia moglie mentre lei "per aspettare i suoi tempi" continua a ingannarmi. Posso capire se è temporaneamente, ma se intendi per sempre...mah


Come tutte le cose della vita, specie questo flirt che è già cominciato male (non ha i connotati di un amore duraturo ), certo che sarà una cosa temporanea, a mio avviso.

Ma posso chiederti? Ha più importanza per te il fatto di non farti mai mettere i piedi in testa e di non "passare per fesso", oppure sei anche in grado di capire l'eventualità di un momento di "stanca" di tua moglie, con conseguente scivolone? Eventualmente, tu ti sentiresti pronto a tenderle una mano, superando l'orgoglio ferito...? Senza poi rinfacciarglielo per la vita, sottolineando magari come tu sia stato migliore di lei in tutto il vostro matrimonio?


----------



## Niko74 (29 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cosa ti toglie a te?
> Me lo spieghi?
> Cosa ti fa passare di così terrificante?
> *Insomma l'essere fedeli è una scelta che dev'essere a prescindere del comportamento dell'altro no?*
> ...


Ma difatti io continuo ad essere fedele eh.


----------



## Niko74 (29 Giugno 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Come tutte le cose della vita, specie questo flirt che è già cominciato male (non ha i connotati di un amore duraturo ), certo che sarà una cosa temporanea, a mio avviso.
> 
> Ma posso chiederti? Ha più importanza per te il fatto di non farti mai mettere i piedi in testa e di non "passare per fesso", oppure sei anche in grado di capire l'eventualità di un momento di "stanca" di tua moglie, con conseguente scivolone? Eventualmente, tu ti sentiresti pronto a tenderle una mano, superando l'orgoglio ferito...? Senza poi rinfacciarglielo per la vita, sottolineando magari come tu sia stato migliore di lei in tutto il vostro matrimonio?


Ma se sono qui che non aspetto altro....ho la mano che è tesa da mesi 
Ovvio che mi piacerebbe vedere anche un minimo di partecipazione da parte sua
Io non glielo rinfaccio nemmeno adesso. I momenti di stanca ci possono essere, però non è che poi ogni volta mi deve "scivolare"...se no diventa un vizio


----------



## aristocat (29 Giugno 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> *Lei non può vedere altri uomini e contemporaneamente avere anche Niko, per il semplice fatto che Niko desidera/vuole/sente l'esigenza di avere un rapporto esclusivo con la moglie (o meglio ricostruirlo).*
> 
> *Lei è libera di fare quello che vuole, ma non di anteporre le sue esigenze personali su Niko*, per i motivi su scritti.


Standing ovation sul bluette, aggiungo che la moglie non può anteporre le esigenze del bambino alle sue "fregole sentimentali".
Andarsene da casa con quel bellimbusto, quando hai il cucciolo ancora così piccolo? Siamo seri, via.

Sul grassetto nero: ma lo avevamo capito benissimo anche noi. Ma il punto è che se si vuole quell'esito (matrimonio "esclusivo"), non sono efficaci gli aut-aut e le forzature, almeno a mio modesto e parziale parere


----------



## contepinceton (29 Giugno 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Conte scusa ma mi sembri sempre più ottuso su questo argomento.
> Possibile che tu davvero non riesca a capire?
> 
> Lei non può vedere altri uomini e contemporaneamente avere anche Niko, per il semplice fatto che Niko desidera/vuole/sente l'esigenza di avere un rapporto esclusivo con la moglie (o meglio ricostruirlo). Non ha importanza se il vecchio rapporto esclusivo lo ha portato ad avere le corna, perché lui sente di voler vivere in quel modo il rapporto con la moglie (chi lo sa, magari in futuro con un'altra donna non sarà così..).
> ...


Altrimenti?
In rosso...uhm...non so...c'è di mezzo un figlio...uhm..
Uhm...se lei è egoista, lo ha sempre fatto.
E ti dico pure un'altra cosa: immagina che rivalsa ha lei in corpo come donna se ha avuto una madre e un padre così...
Quella non si sacrifica e non rinuncia a niente manco morta.
Lei è andata oltre, e Niko l'ha beccata.
QUesti sono i fatti.


----------



## aristocat (29 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ma se sono qui che non aspetto altro....ho la mano che è tesa da mesi
> Ovvio che mi piacerebbe vedere anche un minimo di partecipazione da parte sua
> Io non glielo rinfaccio nemmeno adesso. I momenti di stanca ci possono essere, però non è che poi ogni volta mi deve "scivolare"...se no diventa un vizio


Se la cosa può esserti di (parziale) conforto, non credo che l'idillio col "cioccolataio" durerà poi così tanto .


----------



## Eliade (29 Giugno 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Standing ovation sul bluette, aggiungo che la moglie non può anteporre le esigenze del bambino alle sue "fregole sentimentali".
> *Andarsene da casa con quel bellimbusto, quando hai il cucciolo ancora così piccolo? Siamo seri, via.*
> 
> Sul grassetto nero: ma lo avevamo capito benissimo anche noi. Ma il punto è che se si vuole quell'esito (matrimonio "esclusivo"), non sono efficaci certi aut-aut e forzature, almeno a mio modesto e parziale parere


Andarsene no, ma almeno commentare l'accaduto col marito si.


Io non vedo aut-aut da parte di Niko. Per circa sei mesi l'ha lasciata pensare, tornando sull'argomento si e no per 4 volte, senza ottenere risultati.
Ora, semplicemente credo che Niko stia prendendo delle decisioni per salvaguardare la sua persona e per mettere un po' di chiarezza in questa situazione. Sono praticamente sei mesi che non sono ne sposati ne separati in casa eek: ), bloccato in una situazione dalla quale la moglie non sembra voler uscire, magari l'allontanamento di Niko può smuovere qualcosa.


----------



## Niko74 (29 Giugno 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Se la cosa può esserti di (parziale) conforto, non credo che l'idillio col "cioccolataio" durerà poi così tanto .


Ma ne sono convinto di questo. L'importante è che poi non ci siano altri "cioccolatai" ad ogni momento di crisi che ci dovesse essere 

Sai...io non sono forte come il conte :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (29 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Altrimenti?
> In rosso...uhm...non so...c'è di mezzo un figlio...uhm..
> Uhm...se lei è egoista, lo ha sempre fatto.
> E ti dico pure un'altra cosa: immagina che rivalsa ha lei in corpo come donna se ha avuto una madre e un padre così...
> ...


Conte...ma se ha detto , nel caso Niko andasse via, "che per il bimbo non cambierebbe nulla"  , credi davvero che se l'altro le avesse dato l'appoggio lei sarebbe rimasta con Niko?

Ma quale rivalsa? A me sembra stia facendo la stessa cosa della madre...

Lei è andata oltre, niko l'ha beccata...a questo punto, in questi casi, chi è andato oltre dovrebbe decidere se proseguire o tornare sui suoi passi, lei invece "ci deve pensare"...:unhappy:


----------



## aristocat (29 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ma ne sono convinto di questo. L'importante è che poi non ci siano altri "cioccolatai" ad ogni momento di crisi che ci dovesse essere
> 
> Sai...io non sono forte come il conte :carneval:


Prima che le venga il diabete, forse le potrebbe essere utile che qualcuno le rammenti che i prezzi da pagare per una donna che si separa ci sono, eccome! Socialmente, concretamente, emotivamente... :sonar:

Ma chi le potrebbe fare un discorso "illuminante", tra le persone che conosci?


----------



## Niko74 (29 Giugno 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Conte...ma se ha detto , nel caso Niko andasse via, "che per il bimbo non cambierebbe nulla"  , credi davvero che se l'altro le avesse dato l'appoggio lei sarebbe rimasta con Niko?
> 
> *Ma quale rivalsa? A me sembra stia facendo la stessa cosa della madre...*
> 
> Lei è andata oltre, niko l'ha beccata...a questo punto, in questi casi, chi è andato oltre dovrebbe decidere se proseguire o tornare sui suoi passi, lei invece "ci deve pensare"...:unhappy:


Noooo...non dire cosiiiiiii


----------



## Niko74 (29 Giugno 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Prima che le venga il diabete, forse le potrebbe essere utile che qualcuno le rammenti che i prezzi da pagare per una donna che si separa ci sono, eccome! Socialmente, concretamente, emotivamente... :sonar:
> 
> Ma chi le potrebbe fare un discorso "illuminante", tra le persone che conosci?


Considerato che NESSUNO a parte i suoi genitori sanno della cosa ci sarebbe già il problema di doverlo dire a qualcuno intanto.


----------



## aristocat (29 Giugno 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Andarsene no, ma almeno commentare l'accaduto col marito si.
> 
> 
> Io non vedo aut-aut da parte di Niko. Per circa sei mesi l'ha lasciata pensare, tornando sull'argomento si e no per 4 volte, senza ottenere risultati.
> Ora, semplicemente credo che Niko stia prendendo delle decisioni per salvaguardare la sua persona e per mettere un po' di chiarezza in questa situazione. Sono praticamente sei mesi che non sono ne sposati ne separati in casa eek: ), bloccato in una situazione dalla quale la moglie non sembra voler uscire, magari l'allontanamento di Niko può smuovere qualcosa.


Ma in fondo c'è poco da commentare. Con lui, specialmente. Lei deve prendere coraggio e chiuderla lì, dopo aver preso consapevolezza che con il cioccolataio non può esserci storia... :idea:


----------



## Niko74 (29 Giugno 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Andarsene no, ma almeno commentare l'accaduto col marito si.
> 
> 
> *Io non vedo aut-aut da parte di Niko. Per circa sei mesi l'ha lasciata pensare, tornando sull'argomento si e no per 4 volte, senza ottenere risultati.*
> Ora, semplicemente credo che Niko stia prendendo delle decisioni per salvaguardare la sua persona e per mettere un po' di chiarezza in questa situazione. Sono praticamente sei mesi che non sono ne sposati ne separati in casa eek: ), bloccato in una situazione dalla quale la moglie non sembra voler uscire, magari l'allontanamento di Niko può smuovere qualcosa.


Ssshhhhh...non dirlo al conte...lui dice che la sto colpevolizzando facendole pesare continuamente quello che ha fatto.
Perché lei ha il diritto di vedere tutti gli uomini che vuole e se io la amassi veramente glielo farei fare.....

Ho capito giusto vero? :rotfl:


----------



## aristocat (29 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Considerato che NESSUNO a parte i suoi genitori sanno della cosa ci sarebbe già il problema di doverlo dire a qualcuno intanto.


Allora mi sa che dovrai farlo tu, con tatto e pacatezza... ma che questa moglie/mamma sappia, in fondo, quali sono le cose che vengono prima nella vita :blank:


----------



## Niko74 (29 Giugno 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma in fondo c'è poco da commentare. Con lui, specialmente. Lei deve prendere coraggio e chiuderla lì, dopo aver preso consapevolezza che con il cioccolataio non può esserci storia... :idea:


Si, e poi deve tornare da me dopo che mi ha detto che non mi ama più...però mi vuole "TANTO BENE"....sia chiaro :up:


----------



## Niko74 (29 Giugno 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Allora mi sa che dovrai farlo tu, con tatto e pacatezza... ma che questa moglie/mamma sappia, in fondo, quali sono le cose che vengono prima nella vita :blank:


Guarda non più tardi di sabato scorso ho provato a parlarne e la risposta è stata un bel "non ne ho voglia adesso....voglio stare tranquilla e non ho mai tempo per 'pensare' "

Ah...col tipo si era vista 3 giorni prima....li il tempo lo ha trovato.


----------



## aristocat (29 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Si, e poi deve tornare da me dopo che mi ha detto che non mi ama più...però mi vuole "TANTO BENE"....sia chiaro :up:


Ah, ti ha detto così? Niko, immagino, capisco la tua amarezza. 
Ma si dicono tante cose sull'onda del nervosismo e dell'emotività.
Io dico, datti tempo. 

Ci sarà un motivo perchè ti ha scelto come compagno per la vita, ti ha sposato, ha voluto un figlio da TE. 

Ora si tratta di essere coerenti con questo progetto così grande, cercare di essere costruttivi, darle una "svegliata" visto che oggi sembra avere delle sfiorate di amnesia. 
Non so, cercate insieme di ritrovarvi perchè essere adulti non vuol dire fare e disfare come ci gira al momento... essere liberi e "maturi" comporta un altro modo di porsi verso la vita :condom:


----------



## Niko74 (29 Giugno 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ah, ti ha detto così? Niko, immagino, capisco la tua amarezza.
> Ma si dicono tante cose sull'onda del nervosismo e dell'emotività.
> Io dico, datti tempo.
> 
> ...


Guarda...un'idea me la sto facendo...e ricalca molto il percorso della madre...non farmi dire di più


----------



## aristocat (29 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Guarda non più tardi di sabato scorso ho provato a parlarne e la risposta è stata un bel "non ne ho voglia adesso....voglio stare tranquilla e non ho mai tempo per 'pensare' "
> 
> Ah...col tipo si era vista 3 giorni prima....li il tempo lo ha trovato.


Allora... Scrivile, appendi manifesti, quello che è meglio, ma per una buona volta - siccome non vive nel mondo dei fumetti - deve capire i rischi a cui LEI va incontro e ai quali espone vostro figlio e la famiglia nel suo insieme.

Il modo ci sarà per farle arrivare certi messaggi...! No?


----------



## sa_65 (29 Giugno 2011)

caro NIKO amico di sventura...leggi il mio post e datti da fare...xtroppo tu hai beccato una donna anke peggiore della mia, e lo vedo dal tono della finzione e da come ti mena x i fondelli...karo amico, ti diko una kosa, a stare kome me e te si soffre una cifra esagerata...io ke nn ho mai avuto probl. d' ansia o di takkic. inizio a soffrirne...anke di insonnia..mettila alle strette kome ho fatto io...o me o lui....nn farti metter sotto ne trovi a milione migliori di lei...e vale anke x me...buona serata..e sii uomo..
kon stima...koraggio....
sa


----------



## Niko74 (29 Giugno 2011)

sa_65 ha detto:


> caro NIKO amico di sventura...leggi il mio post e datti da fare...xtroppo tu hai beccato una donna anke peggiore della mia, e lo vedo dal tono della finzione e da come ti mena x i fondelli...karo amico, ti diko una kosa, a stare kome me e te si soffre una cifra esagerata...io ke nn ho mai avuto probl. d' ansia o di takkic. inizio a soffrirne...anke di insonnia..mettila alle strette kome ho fatto io...o me o lui....nn farti metter sotto ne trovi a milione migliori di lei...e vale anke x me...buona serata..e sii uomo..
> kon stima...koraggio....
> sa


Mah, come ti ho detto nel tuo post di la, non che io la veda poi cosi diversa la nostra situazione.

Per l'ansia e la tachicardia io non ne ho mai sofferto e non ho iniziato ora (a parte il momento in cui ho "scoperto" in cui pensavo di fare un infarto da quanto batteva il cuore )

L'insonnia invece un pò ce l'ho 

Mi sfugge...le tue figlie sono piccole o grandi?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Giugno 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Standing ovation sul bluette, aggiungo che la moglie non può anteporre le esigenze del bambino alle sue "fregole sentimentali".
> Andarsene da casa con quel bellimbusto, quando hai il cucciolo ancora così piccolo? Siamo seri, via.
> 
> Sul grassetto nero: ma lo avevamo capito benissimo anche noi. Ma il punto è che se si vuole quell'esito (matrimonio "esclusivo"), non sono efficaci gli aut-aut e le forzature, almeno a mio modesto e parziale parere :o


Ecco brava ari sei riuscita a dire quello che intendevo dire io a lui in tutte le salse...


----------



## contepinceton (30 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ssshhhhh...non dirlo al conte...lui dice che la sto colpevolizzando facendole pesare continuamente quello che ha fatto.
> Perché lei ha il diritto di vedere tutti gli uomini che vuole e se io la amassi veramente glielo farei fare.....
> 
> Ho capito giusto vero? :rotfl:


Non hai capito una mazza.
1) Ogni volta che tu le sei davanti è impossibile che lei non veda in te il marito che ha tradito: Quindi se vuoi che lei faccia chiarezza le potresti stare lontano per un po'.
2) Se la amassi la lascieresti libera di fare come crede, e gongoleresti del fatto che lei preferisce te ad ogni altro uomo della terra.


----------



## lothar57 (30 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non hai capito una mazza.
> 1) Ogni volta che tu le sei davanti è impossibile che lei non veda in te il marito che ha tradito: Quindi se vuoi che lei faccia chiarezza le potresti stare lontano per un po'.
> 2) Se la amassi la lascieresti libera di fare come crede, e gongoleresti del fatto che lei preferisce te ad ogni altro uomo della terra.


 

Buongiorno,prima di iniziare il lavoro ho letto rapidamente,e scusa se dissento amico mio,ma state perdendo tutti tempo.
Posto che sia ancora qua',tra 6 mesi,leggero'le stesso cose,lui non la vuole perdere,la tiene anche cosi',punto.


----------



## Sterminator (30 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non hai capito una mazza.
> 1) Ogni volta che tu le sei davanti è impossibile che lei non veda in te il marito che ha tradito: Quindi se vuoi che lei faccia chiarezza le potresti stare lontano per un po'.
> *2) Se la amassi la lascieresti libera di fare come crede, e gongoleresti del fatto che lei preferisce te ad ogni altro uomo della terra*.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (30 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Io so che se dovessimo ripartire non posso escludere a priori che le ricapiti una cosa del genere. So che niente srà più come prima e vanno trovati nuovi equilibri della coppia.
> Però ripeto: se le regole nuove sono l'accettare futuri tradimenti la risposta è no. Se deve mentirmi e trattarmi da idiota per "riprovare quelle sensazioni" la risposta è sempre NO





Niko74 ha detto:


> Diletta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > E non farla la cena no :carneval:
> ...


----------



## Diletta (30 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Guarda, la madre d'acciaio visto che dobbiamo entrare in tema, è il motivo per cui la figlia è cosi.
> 
> Lei è stata d'acciaio nel rimanere assieme al marito nonostante le crisi, non dovute a tradimenti di nessuno dei 2, quello si.
> E non fa altro che rinfacciare al marito quello a cui lei ha dovuto rinunciare e bla bla.
> ...



Allora meno male per te Niko che tua moglie non segue i consigli della madre.
Non credo proprio che tu la vorresti accanto senza amore da parte sua per te e solo per il sommo bene della famiglia, che per me, come penso per te non è abnegazione di noi stessi.


----------



## Diletta (30 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ma se sono qui che non aspetto altro....ho la mano che è tesa da mesi
> Ovvio che mi piacerebbe vedere anche un minimo di partecipazione da parte sua
> Io non glielo rinfaccio nemmeno adesso. I* momenti di stanca ci possono essere, però non è che poi ogni volta mi deve "scivolare"...se no diventa un vizio *





Qui Niko hai proprio ragione !


----------



## Diletta (30 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Altrimenti?
> In rosso...uhm...non so...c'è di mezzo un figlio...uhm..
> Uhm...se lei è egoista, lo ha sempre fatto.
> E ti dico pure un'altra cosa: *immagina che rivalsa ha lei in corpo come donna se ha avuto una madre e un padre così...
> ...




E' vero, lei ha una paura matta di finire come i suoi genitori....
:idea::idea:


----------



## Sterminator (30 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' vero, lei ha una paura matta di finire come i suoi genitori....
> :idea::idea:


Infatti finira' peggio...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (30 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ma ne sono convinto di questo. L'importante è che poi non ci siano altri "cioccolatai" ad ogni momento di crisi che ci dovesse essere
> 
> Sai...io non sono forte come il conte :carneval:



...e questo non te lo potrà mai garantire nessuno, purtroppo !

Io posso stare abbastanza, dico abbastanza, tranquilla sul fatto che difficilmente mio marito possa innamorarsi e perdere la testa per una, per come è strutturato lui come persona, ma non avrò mai nessuna certezza che non possa ricadere nel tradimento.
Me lo potrebbe giurare ogni giorno che si alza dal letto, e non sarebbe mai una garanzia, al di là del fatto che mai e poi mai gli chiederei simile giuramento.

E questo vale per tutti, traditi e potenziali traditi...


----------



## Sterminator (30 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e questo non te lo potrà mai garantire nessuno, purtroppo !
> 
> Io posso stare abbastanza, dico abbastanza, tranquilla sul fatto che difficilmente mio marito possa innamorarsi e perdere la testa per una, per come è strutturato lui come persona, ma non avrò mai nessuna certezza che non possa ricadere nel tradimento.
> Me lo potrebbe giurare ogni giorno che si alza dal letto, e non sarebbe mai una garanzia, al di là del fatto che mai *e poi mai gli chiederei simile giuramento.*
> ...


Specialmente dopo aver visto quanto valga la loro parola...


----------



## Diletta (30 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Infatti finira' peggio...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





Sterminator ha detto:


> Specialmente dopo aver visto quanto valga la loro parola...




1) Non si sa se finirà peggio...L'importante è che prenda una decisione convinta al 100 %.
Sono sicura che anche tu non vorresti una moglie di ripiego

2) No, io sono così di natura. Non impongo mai niente a una persona adulta, e tanto meno a mio marito.


----------



## Sterminator (30 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> 1) Non si sa se finirà peggio...L'importante è che prenda una decisione convinta al 100 %.
> *Sono sicura che anche tu non vorresti una moglie di ripiego*
> 
> 2) No, io sono così di natura. Non impongo mai niente a una persona adulta, e tanto meno a mio marito.


1)Al punto tale che dopo la sfankulata della madre a casa non sarebbe rientrata manco con i marines...

2)Ma ci mancherebbe altro, solo che vista la qualita' della loro parola me pareva ridicolo aspettarsi proclami carichi di chiacchiere da parte loro....


----------



## Diletta (30 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> 1)Al punto tale che dopo la sfankulata della madre a casa non sarebbe rientrata manco con i marines...
> 
> 2)Ma ci mancherebbe altro, solo che vista la qualita' della loro parola me pareva ridicolo aspettarsi proclami carichi di chiacchiere da parte loro....




2) Ma vedi, quando la verità arriva, anche se tardivamente e per obbligo, andrebbe comunque sempre apprezzata e bisogna fare in modo che questa dia valore alla persona, quel valore che la persona ha perso per forza di cose.
Non va dimenticato che se abbiamo scelto lui/lei per condividere il nostro cammino è perché abbiamo trovato in quella persona cose speciali a suo tempo. Queste cose vanno ritrovate, perché mi rifiuto di credere che una persona sia tutta negativa o tutta positiva.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Guarda, la madre d'acciaio visto che dobbiamo entrare in tema, è il motivo per cui la figlia è cosi.
> 
> Lei è stata d'acciaio nel rimanere assieme al marito nonostante le crisi, *non dovute a tradimenti di nessuno dei 2, quello si.*
> 
> Spero di aver chiarito il quadro....un pò di più


 
ma fammi il piacere....lo sai per certo, vero?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> 2) Ma vedi, quando la verità arriva, anche se tardivamente e per obbligo, andrebbe comunque sempre apprezzata e bisogna fare in modo che questa dia valore alla persona, quel valore che la persona ha perso per forza di cose.
> Non va dimenticato che se abbiamo scelto lui/lei per condividere il nostro cammino è perché abbiamo trovato in quella persona cose speciali a suo tempo. Queste cose vanno ritrovate, perché mi rifiuto di credere che una persona sia tutta negativa o tutta positiva.


Vero.
Però è anche vero che le persone cambiano o danno da intendere a vita.
Vedi quando parli con certe persone che si sono separate, le dici...maddio ma come hai fatto ad essere così stupida da sposare un idiota del genere?
E lei...ma casso...una volta non era così...non è la persona che ho conosciuto...
Ci sono persone che hanno un bene in mano.
Poi volutamente scelgono un male e non riescono più a cavarsi da questo male.
Ecco perchè in certi casi un uomo o una donna, per salvarsi, prendono le distanze dal partner.
Secondo me una fedele tradita, potrebbe non tradire...perchè si dice: ecco io non voglio certo diventare come lui o lei.

Ma sul rosso hai una grande ragione Brava bel post!:up::up::up:


----------



## Niko74 (30 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma fammi il piacere....lo sai per certo, vero?


Mi scusi vostra maestà :carneval:
Sono stato impreciso. Dovevo dire che in base a quello che dicono loro e anche mia moglie è presumibile che sia cosi.

La certezza assoluta ce l'ho solo per quello che faccio io.


----------



## Niko74 (30 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e questo non te lo potrà mai garantire nessuno, purtroppo !
> 
> Io posso stare abbastanza, dico abbastanza, tranquilla sul fatto che difficilmente mio marito possa innamorarsi e perdere la testa per una, per come è strutturato lui come persona, ma non avrò mai nessuna certezza che non possa ricadere nel tradimento.
> Me lo potrebbe giurare ogni giorno che si alza dal letto, e non sarebbe mai una garanzia, al di là del fatto che mai e poi mai gli chiederei simile giuramento.
> ...


Ripeto che io non chiedo giuramente a nessuno e so benissimo che come è successo una volta potrebbe riaccadere....in tal caso potrò prendere le mie decisioni a riguardo?


----------



## Minerva (30 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> *Mi scusi vostra maestà* :carneval:
> Sono stato impreciso. Dovevo dire che in base a quello che dicono loro e anche mia moglie è presumibile che sia cosi.
> 
> La certezza assoluta ce l'ho solo per quello che faccio io.


 chiara è solo contessa....sacrilegio:ira:


----------



## Simy (30 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ripeto che io non chiedo giuramente a nessuno e so benissimo che come è successo una volta potrebbe riaccadere....*in tal caso potrò prendere le mie decisioni a riguardo*?


 :up::up::up::up:Quoto!



scusate ma dai vostri commenti a volte sembra che il carnefice sia Niko.............


----------



## Niko74 (30 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non hai capito una mazza.
> 1) Ogni volta che tu le sei davanti è impossibile che lei non veda in te il marito che ha tradito: Quindi se vuoi che lei faccia chiarezza le potresti stare lontano per un po'.
> 2) Se la amassi la lascieresti libera di fare come crede, *e gongoleresti del fatto che lei preferisce te ad ogni altro uomo della terra*.


Ovvio che non ho capuito una mazza..che predetendi?

E difatti E' libera di fare come crede...io invece non lo devo essere?

Poi scusa: in base a cosa dovrei dire che preferisce me a ogni altro uomo della terra scusa...a me pare che preferisca un altro eh...però si sa io sono "limitato" confronto a te


----------



## contepinceton (30 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ovvio che non ho capuito una mazza..che predetendi?
> 
> E difatti E' libera di fare come crede...io invece non lo devo essere?
> 
> Poi scusa: in base a cosa dovrei dire che preferisce me a ogni altro uomo della terra scusa...a me pare che preferisca un altro eh...però si sa io sono "limitato" confronto a te


Vedila nello sfondo del tempo no?
In questi mesi è andata così...
Ma fino a questi mesi chi preferiva?
E se lei preferisce lui, chiediti il perchè no?
Cos'ha questo tizio che tu non puoi dargli?


----------



## Sole (30 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Se la amassi* la lascieresti libera di fare come crede, e gongoleresti del fatto che lei preferisce te ad ogni altro uomo della terra.


Conte, io capisco il tuo ragionamento. Ma credo che una riflessione del genere possa subentrare solo dopo un po' di tempo fatto anche di rabbia, litigi, pretese, controlli, silenzi o discussioni. Anche in una coppia che si ama molto.

Però, a proposito del grassetto... non voglio essere invadente con Niko, ma nel modo in cui parla della moglie e della sua vicenda, vedo una presa di distanza, una lucida freddezza che non riesco a interpretare: è rabbia 'controllata'? O indifferenza? Posso permettermi, Niko, di chiederti se tu senti di amare ancora tua moglie? Magari l'hai già detto e me lo sono perso.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Conte, io capisco il tuo ragionamento. Ma credo che una riflessione del genere possa subentrare solo dopo un po' di tempo fatto anche di rabbia, litigi, pretese, controlli, silenzi o discussioni. Anche in una coppia che si ama molto.
> 
> Però, a proposito del grassetto... non voglio essere invadente con Niko, ma nel modo in cui parla della moglie e della sua vicenda, vedo una presa di distanza, una lucida freddezza che non riesco a interpretare: è rabbia 'controllata'? O indifferenza? Posso permettermi, Niko, di chiederti se tu senti di amare ancora tua moglie? Magari l'hai già detto e me lo sono perso.


Ho capito.


----------



## Niko74 (30 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Conte, io capisco il tuo ragionamento. Ma credo che una riflessione del genere possa subentrare solo dopo un po' di tempo fatto anche di rabbia, litigi, pretese, controlli, silenzi o discussioni. Anche in una coppia che si ama molto.
> 
> Però, a proposito del grassetto... non voglio essere invadente con Niko, *ma nel modo in cui parla della moglie e della sua vicenda, vedo una presa di distanza, una lucida freddezza che non riesco a interpretare: è rabbia 'controllata'? O indifferenza? Posso permettermi, Niko, di chiederti se tu senti di amare ancora tua moglie?* Magari l'hai già detto e me lo sono perso.


Certamente c'è una presa di distanza data dal fatto che in questi 4 mesi non riesco a vedere in lei la voglia di ripartire...ho provato a starle vicino, stare in disparte, incazzarmi....non succede niente 

Non è comunque indifferenza e probabilmente della rabbia è presente visto che comunque non l'ho sfogata con lei e nessuno lo sa a parte voi del forum.

Io sento di amarla ancora e per questo sto cercando di capire cosa devo fare...però il conte e la contessa dicono che non la amo eh :carneval:


----------



## Simy (30 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Certamente c'è una presa di distanza data dal fatto che in questi 4 mesi non riesco a vedere in lei la voglia di ripartire...ho provato a starle vicino, stare in disparte, incazzarmi....non succede niente
> 
> Non è comunque indifferenza e probabilmente della rabbia è presente visto che comunque non l'ho sfogata con lei e nessuno lo sa a parte voi del forum.
> 
> Io sento di amarla ancora e per questo sto cercando di capire cosa devo fare...*però il conte e la contessa dicono che non la amo eh* :carneval:


 io penso che tu sia ancora innamorato di tua moglie...il problema è che dopo il tradimento subentrano all'amore altri sentimenti...quali la rabbia, la delusione, il dolore.... 

a volte rivedo in te me stessa i primi tempi dopo aver scoperto il primo tradimento del mio ex compagno (io l'ho scoperto perchè la sua amante mi si è presentata sotto casa)....quindi riesco a capire quello che provi


----------



## Niko74 (30 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> io penso che tu sia ancora innamorato di tua moglie*...il problema è che dopo il tradimento subentrano all'amore altri sentimenti...quali la rabbia, la delusione, il dolore*....
> 
> a volte rivedo in te me stessa i primi tempi dopo aver scoperto il primo tradimento del mio ex compagno (io l'ho scoperto perchè la sua amante mi si è presentata sotto casa)....quindi riesco a capire quello che provi


Già, è vero le provo tutte quest cose.
Leggendo il post di kay76 rivedo parecchi degli stati d'animo che si sono creati tra noi dopo la scoperta (e forse anche un pò prima) tipo il "muro" che si è creato tra noi 2


----------



## Simy (30 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Già, è vero le provo tutte quest cose.
> Leggendo il post di kay76 rivedo parecchi degli stati d'animo che si sono creati tra noi dopo la scoperta (e forse anche un pò prima) tipo il "muro" che si è creato tra noi 2


 Niko è normale credimi....4 mesi sono pochi per superare tutto...devi darti tempo ma cmq devi vedere da parte sua dei "segnali" nel voler ricostruire! 
se si vuole andare a vanti bisogna essere in due!


----------



## contepinceton (30 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Certamente c'è una presa di distanza data dal fatto che in questi 4 mesi non riesco a vedere in lei la voglia di ripartire...ho provato a starle vicino, stare in disparte, incazzarmi....non succede niente
> 
> Non è comunque indifferenza e probabilmente della rabbia è presente visto che comunque non l'ho sfogata con lei e nessuno lo sa a parte voi del forum.
> 
> Io sento di amarla ancora e per questo sto cercando di capire cosa devo fare...però il conte e la contessa dicono che non la amo eh :carneval:


L'amore che lega me e la contessa è un amore non basato su certe cose, ma su ben altre. Almeno io e lei ci siamo resi conto che gli dei distribuiscono i loro favori come meglio credono.
E tra me e la contessa: la fedeltà regna sovrana.
Chiara Matraini è una vera amica per me. Ma veramente, poche donne in vita mia hanno saputo manifestare concretamente e fattivamente il loro affetto per me.
E invece di fare tanta ironia per niente, sul serio ti farebbe bene parlare con lei: specie perchè è una gran donna anche se ha i suoi motivi per essere come un'alfa...GTV.

Lei si che ha concesso tutto a suo marito XD...


----------



## contepinceton (30 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Niko è normale credimi....4 mesi sono pochi per superare tutto...devi darti tempo ma cmq devi vedere da parte sua dei "segnali" nel voler ricostruire!
> se si vuole andare a vanti bisogna essere in due!


Io penso che lei darà quei segnali...quando le è passata la sbornia.
Altrimenti ci vuole il fegato della contessa...per continuare a bere senza ubriacarsi.

Ma secondo me...e lo so per esperienza...mettersi lì ed aspettare e dire...quando quando quando quando...non fa altro che creare ansia perniciosa.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Certamente c'è una presa di distanza data dal fatto che in questi 4 mesi non riesco a vedere in lei la voglia di ripartire...ho provato a starle vicino, stare in disparte, incazzarmi....non succede niente
> 
> Non è comunque indifferenza e probabilmente della rabbia è presente visto che comunque non l'ho sfogata con lei e nessuno lo sa a parte voi del forum.
> 
> Io sento di amarla ancora e per questo sto cercando di capire cosa devo fare...però il conte e la contessa dicono che non la amo eh :carneval:


Per quel che può servire io leggo in ogni tuo post quanto la ami e nonstante la profonda delusione per quello che è successo sei in attesa spasmodica di un segno, anche piccolo, da parte sua.
Non so come tua moglie faccia ad ignorare questa tua richiesta. Non so come si faccia a restare indifferenti al tuo dolore.
Posso capire che lei si creda, o sia, innamorata di  un altro ma davanti a un uomo che sta facendo i salti mortali per farle capire ciò che sente è ora che prenda una decisione e ti rispetti come meriti
La tua storia (da traditrice) è una di quelle che mi colpisce di più.


----------



## Simy (30 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io penso che lei darà quei segnali...quando le è passata la sbornia.
> Altrimenti ci vuole il fegato della contessa...per continuare a bere senza ubriacarsi.
> 
> Ma secondo me...e lo so per esperienza...mettersi lì ed aspettare e dire...quando quando quando quando...non fa altro che creare ansia perniciosa.


 Ma infatti non bisogna stare li ad aspettare...ma "lavorare" insieme per continuare un percorso iniziato insieme! 

Vedi io parlo per me..nel mio caso ero solo io quella a voler ricostruire mentre da aprte sua è stato solo un modo per portare me all'esasperazione e mettere la parola fine.... 

ora sta a niko capire quali sono i segnali che gli sta lanciando la moglie....
da quel che sono riuscita a capire io leggendo stanno ancora "assimilndo" entrambi l'accaduto...hanno bisogno di altro tempo per capire quale sarà il loro futuro...purtoppo non basta schioccare le dita per rimettere tutto a posto....


----------



## Nocciola (30 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Io penso che lei darà quei segnali...quando le è passata la sbornia.*
> Altrimenti ci vuole il fegato della contessa...per continuare a bere senza ubriacarsi.
> 
> Ma secondo me...e lo so per esperienza...mettersi lì ed aspettare e dire...quando quando quando quando...non fa altro che creare ansia perniciosa.


Allora, per rispetto, si allontani da lui e si faccia passare la sbornia. Se passerà potrà tornare da lui, sempre che lui la vorrà. Se non passerà quanto meno lui non dovrà assistere alle sue paturnie


----------



## Niko74 (30 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *L'amore che lega me e la contessa è un amore non basato su certe cose, ma su ben altre*. Almeno io e lei ci siamo resi conto che gli dei distribuiscono i loro favori come meglio credono.
> E tra me e la contessa: la fedeltà regna sovrana.
> Chiara Matraini è una vera amica per me. Ma veramente, poche donne in vita mia hanno saputo manifestare concretamente e fattivamente il loro affetto per me.
> E invece di fare tanta ironia per niente, sul serio ti farebbe bene parlare con lei: specie perchè è una gran donna anche se ha i suoi motivi per essere come un'alfa...GTV.
> ...


Nel senso che quelle su cui è basato il nostro sono di poco conto visto che il vostro si basa su BEN ALTRE cose? 

Riguardo al fatto che abbia concesso tutto al suo marito permettimi di non concordare...gli ha concesso quello che ha voluto lei (non che sia sbagliato eh, però giusto per non farla apparire come una martire )


----------



## lothar57 (30 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma infatti non bisogna stare li ad aspettare...ma "lavorare" insieme per continuare un percorso iniziato insieme!
> 
> Vedi io parlo per me..nel mio caso ero solo io quella a voler ricostruire mentre da aprte sua è stato solo un modo per portare me all'esasperazione e mettere la parola fine....
> 
> ...


 
Simy..tesoro dolce...i percorsi no........ehhhhhh


----------



## Simy (30 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Simy..tesoro dolce...i percorsi no........ehhhhhh


 non ho capito....


----------



## contepinceton (30 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Nel senso che quelle su cui è basato il nostro sono di poco conto visto che il vostro si basa su BEN ALTRE cose?
> 
> Riguardo al fatto che abbia concesso tutto al suo marito permettimi di non concordare...gli ha concesso quello che ha voluto lei (non che sia sbagliato eh, però giusto per non farla apparire come una martire )


Su altre...
Mai mi permetterei di dire che le vostre sono di poco conto.
Ma vedo che vi fanno soffrire tutti e due come bestie.

No: lei ha concesso a lui, tutto quello che lui ha voluto da lei.
Di questo ne sono arcisicuro.
Aspetta quel gran giorno in cui la matra si sveglia e dice: Ho capito cosa voglio e lo voglio a tutti i costi. Quello sarà un giorno durissimo.

Non una martire: lei è GTV.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Su altre...
> Mai mi permetterei di dire che le vostre sono di poco conto.
> Ma vedo che vi fanno soffrire tutti e due come bestie.
> 
> ...


 
Conte anch'io ho concesso (mi sembra che concedere non sia il verbo giusto) tutto quello che mio mairto  ha voluto da me.
Ma l'ho anche tradito e dubito che questo fa parte delle cose che volesse da me.....Quindi qualche mancanza comunque l'ho avuta e questa non si può ignorare.


----------



## Minerva (30 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Su altre...
> Mai mi permetterei di dire che le vostre sono di poco conto.
> Ma vedo che vi fanno soffrire tutti e due come bestie.
> 
> ...


 1- cioè?
 2- come puoi parlare tu di una cosa tanto intima?


----------



## Daniele (30 Giugno 2011)

No scusate??? Che GTV????? Sapete, io ne ho una...e una donna con GTV vale oro per quel che pesa, anche se fosse la più feroce assassina di questo mondo...se poi beve birrette buone e sa chiaccherare di tutto


----------



## Minerva (30 Giugno 2011)

*la contessa*



Daniele ha detto:


> No scusate??? Che GTV????? Sapete, io ne ho una...e una donna con GTV vale oro per quel che pesa, anche se fosse la più feroce assassina di questo mondo...se poi beve birrette buone e sa chiaccherare di tutto


e si è pure commossa per te


----------



## Eliade (30 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> No scusate??? Che GTV????? Sapete, io ne ho una...e una donna con GTV vale oro per quel che pesa, anche se fosse la più feroce assassina di questo mondo...se poi beve birrette buone e sa chiaccherare di tutto


Non è una feroce assassina...è solo leggermente incline al tradimento (più o meno), che fai la prendi lo stesso?


----------



## lothar57 (30 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> No scusate??? Che GTV????? Sapete, io ne ho una...e una donna con GTV vale oro per quel che pesa, anche se fosse la più feroce assassina di questo mondo...se poi beve birrette buone e sa chiaccherare di tutto


 
concordo,macchina particolare.molto bella,bravo Daniele,anch'io alfista.159 e Mito...e anche birra Daniele a litri....vedi??io te e Chiara abbiamo affinita'..elettive....


----------



## Niko74 (30 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Su altre...
> Mai mi permetterei di dire che le vostre sono di poco conto.
> Ma vedo che vi fanno soffrire tutti e due come bestie.
> 
> ...


Ah....bene...mi fa piacere che ne sei sicuro, anzi arcisicuro.

Io pensavo che lei lo avesse già capito cosa vuole


----------



## Niko74 (30 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Conte anch'io ho concesso (mi sembra che concedere non sia il verbo giusto) tutto quello che mio mairto ha voluto da me.
> *Ma l'ho anche tradito e dubito che questo fa parte delle cose che volesse da me.....*Quindi qualche mancanza comunque l'ho avuta e questa non si può ignorare.


Va beh...dai...che vuoi che sia....quello non conta per il conte 
Basta che sia tuo marito ad ignorare la cosa ed è tutto a posto no?








....scherzo eh...va beh che c'è caldo ma quando scriverò una cosa del genere essendone convinto vuol dire che sarò impazzito :rotfl:


----------



## Sole (30 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Certamente c'è una presa di distanza data dal fatto che in questi 4 mesi non riesco a vedere in lei la voglia di ripartire...ho provato a starle vicino, stare in disparte, incazzarmi....non succede niente
> 
> Non è comunque indifferenza e probabilmente della rabbia è presente visto che comunque non l'ho sfogata con lei e nessuno lo sa a parte voi del forum.
> 
> Io sento di amarla ancora e per questo sto cercando di capire cosa devo fare...però il conte e la contessa dicono che non la amo eh :carneval:


Il Conte e la Contessa hanno la loro storia e il loro vissuto e parlano, come tutti, attingendo a quello. Tu hai la tua storia che ti vede protagonista in compagnia di tua moglie, il cui atteggiamento è determinante tanto quanto il tuo.

Quello che provi è normale, ci sta. L'amore non è un sentimento lontano, ideale, solitario. Se c'è una cosa che ho imparato dalle mie esperienze di coppia è che l'amore è spesso terreno, molto legato alla quotidianità, alla concretezza. E se la quotidianità è fatta di silenzi e reticenze, è normale che questo amore ne esca un po' acciaccato.

Spero davvero per te che si riprenda in fretta, per tornare a volare in alto, insomma.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Conte anch'io ho concesso (mi sembra che concedere non sia il verbo giusto) tutto quello che mio mairto  ha voluto da me.
> Ma l'ho anche tradito e dubito che questo fa parte delle cose che volesse da me.....Quindi qualche mancanza comunque l'ho avuta e questa non si può ignorare.


Ok.
Mettiamo che ti becchi.
Lo capisci da te che il rapporto non sarà mai più quello di prima eh?
Sai mi sono accorto nella mia pelle che i casini che le persone combinano dentro di noi, non solo lasciano il segno: ci modificano.
A me fu modificato tutto l'assetto affettivo, il mio modo di concepire e vivere i sentimenti.
E mi sento molto fortunato per questo.

Quindi se Niko vuole ricostruire dovrebbe anche capire che lui non sarà mai più l'uomo di prima.
Ora sa che lei può tradirlo.
E se lei gli dicesse...te lo giuro non capiterà mai più, io al posto suo non le crederei.

Mi direi: amo una donna che mi ha anche tradito.
Oppure no non ce la faccio a stare con lei, e amen. 
Fine.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> 1- cioè?
> 2- come puoi parlare tu di una cosa tanto intima?


Sapessi...:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> No scusate??? Che GTV????? Sapete, io ne ho una...e una donna con GTV vale oro per quel che pesa, anche se fosse la più feroce assassina di questo mondo...se poi beve birrette buone e sa chiaccherare di tutto


Fidati la GTV Matraini: è unica nel suo genere...


----------



## MK (30 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma tu, sinceramente, hai trovato la felicità di una vera coppia come la intendi tu?
> O è pura utopia?


Una vera coppia nel senso che lui e lei stanno insieme senza scopazzamenti vari? Certo che l'ho trovata. Fino a quando è durata...


----------



## contepinceton (30 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ah....bene...mi fa piacere che ne sei sicuro, anzi arcisicuro.
> 
> Io pensavo che lei lo avesse già capito cosa vuole


No: ma ci sta arrivando e fidati è come Varsavia attorniata dai Panzer...
Tu ridi, ridi...
Ma quella donna fulmina un uomo anche solo con uno sguardo.
Tu continua a ridere...
ma lei saprebbe davvero aprirti gli occhi sulla tua situazione...


----------



## contepinceton (30 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Una vera coppia nel senso che lui e lei stanno insieme senza scopazzamenti vari? Certo che l'ho trovata. Fino a quando è durata...


Ma chi può dire cosa è una vera coppia?
Ci sono coppie fatte così: Io e te.
Altre fatte così: NOI
Altre infine, leggiti il bellissimo libro "Con Savinio", che possono definirsi gli UNI.

Per certe persone gli scopazzamenti vari...sono irrilevanti.
Mentire sui sentimenti è ben più grave.

La prima domanda che Niko e sua moglie possono porsi eh?
Ci vogliamo ancora bene si o no?


----------



## MK (30 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Lei è stata d'acciaio nel rimanere assieme al marito nonostante le crisi, non dovute a tradimenti di nessuno dei 2, quello si.
> E non fa altro che rinfacciare al marito quello a cui lei ha dovuto rinunciare e bla bla.
> 
> Lei è rimasta perché si DOVEVA fare cosi e vuole che la figlia faccia altrettanto. Le ha pure detto, la madre d'acciaio, guarda che ci puoi stare assieme a lui senza amarlo....guarda come ho fatto io...
> ...


Quadro chiarissimo Niko. Quanto c'è di tuo nell'immagine della famiglia del mulino bianco? E' quella donna lì che rivorresti o quella donna che ti sta accanto adesso? Lasciamo perdere un momento il tradimento.


----------



## MK (30 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma chi può dire cosa è una vera coppia?
> Ci sono coppie fatte così: Io e te.
> Altre fatte così: NOI
> Altre infine, leggiti il bellissimo libro "Con Savinio", che possono definirsi gli UNI.
> ...


Per certe persone. Qui si sta parlando di coppie come quella di Niko, dove lui non accetta il tradimento della moglie, di quella di Diletta dove lei sta cercando di giustificare a se stessa gli scopazzamenti del marito (non lo fare Diletta...). Ti voglio bene ma scopo con un altro non ha senso. Nel mio mondo. Nel tuo ce l'avrà.


----------



## Minerva (30 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sapessi...:carneval:


 per carità.
parlando in generale: quali sono le cose che una moglie dovrebbe dare ad un marito affinché egli si ritenga pienamente soddisfatto, questo non ho capito ed è interessante sapere


----------



## Diletta (30 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Una vera coppia nel senso che lui e lei stanno insieme senza scopazzamenti vari? Certo che l'ho trovata. Fino a quando è durata...





MK ha detto:


> Per certe persone. Qui si sta parlando di coppie come quella di Niko, dove lui non accetta il tradimento della moglie, di quella di Diletta dove lei sta cercando di giustificare a se stessa gli scopazzamenti del marito (non lo fare Diletta...). Ti voglio bene ma scopo con un altro non ha senso. Nel mio mondo. Nel tuo ce l'avrà.


1) Cara MK, mi sembra che si parlasse di sincerità assoluta nella coppia, mi pare.
Comunque, vedi, una vera coppia l'avevi trovata fino a quando è durata, se la fine è stata decretata dal solito famigerato tradimento (lo deduco io) si avvalora il fatto che la fedeltà è molto difficile.
Allora, forse, non è meglio prenderne atto e trovare nuovi modi di essere coppia se c'è l'amore come base?
Io me lo sto chiedendo, non voglio più vivere in un mondo fittizio e utopistico.

2) Le mancanze di mio marito cerco di comprenderle per poterle meglio valutare. C'è sempre una spiegazione ai nostri comportamenti.
Giustificarlo e comprenderlo non necessariamente vanno di pari passo.
Ma vedi MK, quando si sta insieme da una vita si può dire, bisogna fare di tutto per salvare il salvabile, senza naturalmente compromessi forzati da parte mia. Questi non li potrei accettare perché non sarebbe vita né per me né per lui né per i figli.
E io non sono una martire...
Ma non sono neanche una rigida estremista, sono una che pensa che il nostro matrimonio meriti tutte le chances possibili, senza chiudere la porta a priori.


----------



## Diletta (30 Giugno 2011)

*x MK

*

Scusami, ho dimenticato di dire che forse bisognerebbe essere un po' più elastici nel considerare il fatto che il nostro partner abbia sbagliato per motivi riconducibili alla natura umana, di per sé imperfetta e vedere se ci possono essere dei margini di recupero del rapporto.
Va da sé che bisogna interrogare il nostro animo per capire cosa vogliamo veramente.
Io penso che anche Niko, con la batosta ricevuta, sia parecchio confuso sui suoi sentimenti, essendo questi offuscati dalla rabbia, rancore e umiliazione, che confondono il tutto comprensibilmente.


----------



## Diletta (30 Giugno 2011)

*x MK

*

Scusami, ho dimenticato di dire che forse bisognerebbe essere un po' più elastici nel considerare il fatto che il nostro partner abbia sbagliato per motivi riconducibili alla natura umana, di per sé imperfetta e vedere se ci possono essere dei margini di recupero del rapporto.
Va da sé che bisogna interrogare il nostro animo per capire cosa vogliamo veramente.
Io penso che anche Niko, con la batosta ricevuta, sia parecchio confuso sui suoi sentimenti, essendo questi offuscati dalla rabbia, rancore e umiliazione, che confondono il tutto comprensibilmente.


----------



## Diletta (30 Giugno 2011)

*x MK

*

Scusami, ho dimenticato di dire che forse bisognerebbe essere un po' più elastici nel considerare il fatto che il nostro partner abbia sbagliato per motivi riconducibili alla natura umana, di per sé imperfetta e vedere se ci possono essere dei margini di recupero del rapporto.
Va da sé che bisogna interrogare il nostro animo per capire cosa vogliamo veramente.
Io penso che anche Niko, con la batosta ricevuta, sia parecchio confuso sui suoi sentimenti, essendo questi offuscati dalla rabbia, rancore e umiliazione, che confondono il tutto comprensibilmente.


----------



## Diletta (30 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok.
> Mettiamo che ti becchi.
> Lo capisci da te che il rapporto non sarà mai più quello di prima eh?
> Sai mi sono accorto nella mia pelle che i casini che le persone combinano dentro di noi, non solo lasciano il segno: ci modificano.
> ...


----------



## Niko74 (30 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok.
> Mettiamo che ti becchi.
> Lo capisci da te che il rapporto non sarà mai più quello di prima eh?
> Sai mi sono accorto nella mia pelle che i casini che le persone combinano dentro di noi, non solo lasciano il segno: ci modificano.
> ...


E ancora con sti giuramenti....
Io ho detto che non chiedo a nessuno di giurare nulla. Sono disposto a ricostruire e se dovesse ricapitare prenderò le mie decisioni.

E' più chiaro ora?


----------



## Niko74 (30 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No: ma ci sta arrivando e fidati è come Varsavia attorniata dai Panzer...
> Tu ridi, ridi...
> Ma quella donna fulmina un uomo anche solo con uno sguardo.
> Tu continua a ridere...
> *ma lei saprebbe davvero aprirti gli occhi sulla tua situazione*...


Ma tu la veneri proprio quella donna .
Io non credo che abbia tutti quei "superpoteri" che tu le attribuisci sai :mrgreen:


----------



## dottor manhattan (30 Giugno 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Ma vedi è per questo che ti dicevo che è il caso che inizi a "correre" un po' lei ora.
> 
> E' davvero strano vederti solo come spettatore in mancanza, appunto, di segnali positivi che potrebbero dare ragione alla tua staticità.
> 
> ...





Niko74 ha detto:


> Qualcosa del genere è successo poco meno di una settimana fa


Non seguo la tua storia, scusami. Nemmeno le altre a dire il vero.

Cos'è successo? Lo hai già scritto?


----------



## Niko74 (30 Giugno 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Non seguo la tua storia, scusami. Nemmeno le altre a dire il vero.
> 
> Cos'è successo? Lo hai già scritto?


Si, già scritto.
riassunto brevissimo:

- la situazione era come la ricordavi tu (statica)
- do una controllatina e vedo che in una settimana si sono visti 2 volte in orari extralavorativi e con balla annessa per giustificare il ritorno ad orari anomali (io non gli ho chiesto nulla a riguardo...è stata lei di sua iniziativa)

- non le dico nulla riguardo le ultime 2 uscite, però provo ad entrare in argomento. Risposta: "non ho viglia di parlarne, voglio stare tranquilla, non ho tempo di pensarci"

- visto che dovevamo andare al mare per 2 settimane..le ho detto che ci andasse da sola (ha voluto andarci col bambino) per pensarci e se non deciderà nulla al ritorno ci penserò io a fare qualcosa.

Ecco, ora sei aggiornato pure tu


----------



## dottor manhattan (30 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Si, già scritto.
> riassunto brevissimo:
> 
> - la situazione era come la ricordavi tu (statica)
> ...


Dalla tua posizione, prendere, o meno, tempo non è biasimabile. E' comunque una strategia. Ma la tua posizione è piuttosto chiara.

Per quanto riguarda tua moglie, lei sembra essere una traditrice con qualcosa in più. Un traditore nega, non collabora e cerca di mantenere la sua situazione il più "stabile" possibile per il proprio tornaconto. La situazione ideale per il traditore è quella in cui il partner non è a conoscenza di nulla.

Il vostro caso è ambiguo se pensi che quanto sopra avviene a fatti conclamati. Anche se sei sicuro di te e la tua autostima non vacilla, hai "lasciato" comunque che lei abbia il controllo su d voi come lo avrebbe un normale traditore nel tentativo di mantenere il piede in due scarpe.

Il tutto lo confermi quando dici che il tuo out-out deve ancora arrivare.
Lei al momento non credo deciderà alcunchè se ha la percezione di poter frequentare l'altro anche solo e ancora per un po'.

Ma capisci che nel tuo caso, per l'atteggiamento di tua moglie, è necessario arrivare al punto di rottura e sarà quello che sarà.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Per certe persone. Qui si sta parlando di coppie come quella di Niko, dove lui non accetta il tradimento della moglie, di quella di Diletta dove lei sta cercando di giustificare a se stessa gli scopazzamenti del marito (non lo fare Diletta...). Ti voglio bene ma scopo con un altro non ha senso. Nel mio mondo. Nel tuo ce l'avrà.


Non si accetta un tradimento.
Lo si subisce e basta.
Lascia perdere il mio mondo...


----------



## contepinceton (30 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> per carità.
> parlando in generale: quali sono le cose che una moglie dovrebbe dare ad un marito affinché egli si ritenga pienamente soddisfatto, questo non ho capito ed è interessante sapere


Non si può generalizzare.
Dipende da chi è la moglie e chi è il marito.
Infatti io non ho MAI chiesto a mia moglie cose che sapevo NON poteva darmi.
Ecco la mia fiducia è questa:
Mi hai dato tutto quello che potevi dare.

Vedi per fare felice me, bastano 4 acche in croce.
Ma mi sono accorto che pochissime donne hanno queste 4 acche.
Me ne sono fatto una ragione.

Non penso sia molto facile farmi da moglie....
Ma sto elaborando una mia nuova dimensione di compagna.
E tutto sta andando per il meglio.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> E ancora con sti giuramenti....
> Io ho detto che non chiedo a nessuno di giurare nulla. Sono disposto a ricostruire e se dovesse ricapitare prenderò le mie decisioni.
> 
> E' più chiaro ora?


Mah...ok...
Non funzionerà.
Perchè così fai vivere uno sotto la spada di Damocle.
Come quella che dice: mi tradisci, ti lascio.
Oppure come quella che dice: mi lasci, mi uccido.

Poi è anche il termine ricostruire che mi fa incazzare...
Ma penso sia deformazione professionale...in polemica con certi restauri di strumenti antichi...in cui nel 2011 si "ricostruiscono" le canne mancanti...che erano del 1600...e poi si blatera...abbiamo restituito il suono originale a questo prezioso strumento.

Ricostruire non mi piace...ho troppa paura che comporti il rifare una brutta copia di quello che si viveva.

Per me è più interessante la sfida: Impariamo a stare assieme in modo diverso.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ma tu la veneri proprio quella donna .
> Io non credo che abbia tutti quei "superpoteri" che tu le attribuisci sai :mrgreen:


La conosco, e sono in debito con lei.
Lei è iscritta nel numero delle persone che ci sono state quando io ho avuto bisogno.
Questo per me: fa la differenza.
Chiara Matraini è una donna che per il COnte ha fatto la differenza.
Matra non ha superpoteri, ma è stata cresciuta a Sparta.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Luglio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Dalla tua posizione, prendere, o meno, tempo non è biasimabile. E' comunque una strategia. Ma la tua posizione è piuttosto chiara.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda tua moglie, lei sembra essere una traditrice con qualcosa in più. Un traditore nega, non collabora e cerca di mantenere la sua situazione il più "stabile" possibile per il proprio tornaconto. La situazione ideale per il traditore è quella in cui il partner non è a conoscenza di nulla.
> 
> ...


Concordo...
Hai una capacità di analisi formidabile...
Sei proprio schenkeriano!


----------



## kay76 (1 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah...ok...
> Non funzionerà.
> Perchè così fai vivere uno sotto la spada di Damocle.
> Come quella che dice: mi tradisci, ti lascio.
> ...


:up:


----------



## lothar57 (1 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La conosco, e sono in debito con lei.
> Lei è iscritta nel numero delle persone che ci sono state quando io ho avuto bisogno.
> Questo per me: fa la differenza.
> Chiara Matraini è una donna che per il COnte ha fatto la differenza.
> Matra non ha superpoteri, ma è stata cresciuta a Sparta.


 
sara'come dici tu.....a me non e'parso neanche un po'....


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> *L’età conta anche molto* … mia figlia - più grande d'età dei vostri figli - capiva che il comportamento del padre nei miei confronti non andava bene … e me lo disse una volta, che preferiva che il padre non rientrasse più …
> 
> ...


ma non si sa mai come reagiscono i figli

il marito di una mia amica ha preteso la separazione per essere "coerente" col suo nuovo amore
(l'esigenza di coerenza gli è venuta solo dopo che lei aveva scoperto tutto)

il figlio maggiorenne, forse perchè si è sentito sovraccaricato di responsabilità verso i più piccoli e forse anche perchè il padre ha cercato di "tirarlo" dalla sua parte
è finito in terapia


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> non ho colto l’ironia … mia mancanza …
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> E queste sarebbero le giustificazioni che uno ha per permettersi di far soffrire il partner per mesi e mesi, di farlo vivere nell'incertezza e nell'indifferenza, per permettersi di raccontare palle etc etc?
> 
> Bisognerebbe essere onesti, innanzitutto con sè stessi, non crogiolarsi nelle proprie crisi per anni, cercare un pò di guardarsi dentro e capire ciò che si vuole. E comportarsi di conseguenza.
> 
> ...


quoto


----------



## Minerva (1 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non si può generalizzare.
> Dipende da chi è la moglie e chi è il marito.
> Infatti io non ho MAI chiesto a mia moglie cose che sapevo NON poteva darmi.
> Ecco la mia fiducia è questa:
> ...


 ma siamo sempre lì...possiamo dare tanto ma se alla base non ci sono  trasparenza e rispetto è come non avessimo dato niente, per me.
anzi...abbiamo tolto dignità a noi e all'altro


----------



## Roger (1 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah...ok...
> Non funzionerà.
> Perchè così fai vivere uno sotto la spada di Damocle.
> Come quella che dice: mi tradisci, ti lascio.
> ...


Sante parole davvero!!!
Ogni giorno l'uomo cresce, ogni giorno l'uomo impara, ogni giorno l'uomo è diverso! La vita e le esperienze forgiano il nostro io. Concordo: non si deve mai ricostruire, cercando quindi di ricreare o rimodellare una copia di quanto già crollato e quindi imperfetto, si deve, possibilmente, ripartire e cambiare, in meglio. Altrimenti??? Altrimenti è tempo perso e le lacrime saranno una consuetudine...


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, Niko, è così, ha ragione il Conte.
> Per un uomo, ma tu lo devi sapere, le motivazioni sono quelle, a parte le sbandate clamorose sentimentali, più rare per voi uomini che avvengono per lo più se la propria moglie li considera solo di striscio.


ma se smettessi di sostenere simili "regolette"?
soprattutto perchè in una maniera che io trovo contorta e autolesionistica ti servono per creare schematizzazioni o semplificazioni che non hanno alcun senso reale


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Dalla tua posizione, prendere, o meno, tempo non è biasimabile. E' comunque una strategia. Ma la tua posizione è piuttosto chiara.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda tua moglie, lei sembra essere una traditrice con qualcosa in più. Un traditore nega, non collabora e cerca di mantenere la sua situazione il più "stabile" possibile per il proprio tornaconto. La situazione ideale per il traditore è quella in cui il partner non è a conoscenza di nulla.
> 
> ...


Secondo me lei non deciderà alcunchè in ogni caso...e secondo me lei sta portando Niko al punto di lasciare prendere a lui la decisione..nel bene e nel male.


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up:Quoto!
> 
> 
> 
> scusate ma dai vostri commenti a volte sembra che il carnefice sia Niko.............


infatti :unhappy:


----------



## Eliade (1 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Secondo me lei non deciderà alcunchè in ogni caso...e secondo me lei sta portando Niko al punto di lasciare prendere a lui la decisione..nel bene e nel male.


Quoto. :up:


----------



## dottor manhattan (1 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Secondo me lei non deciderà alcunchè in ogni caso...e secondo me lei sta portando Niko al punto di lasciare prendere a lui la decisione..nel bene e nel male.


E' per questo che dicevo "sara quello che sarà".

Ed è di conseguenza che penso che Niko abbia soltanto paura di perderla.


----------



## lothar57 (1 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Secondo me lei non deciderà alcunchè in ogni caso...e secondo me lei sta portando Niko al punto di lasciare prendere a lui la decisione..nel bene e nel male.


 
*Bravissima Simy...io l'ho scritto tempo fa'..lei non decide apposta,va bene cosi',e chiamala fessa,marito,amante,come se niente fosse.*


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> E' per questo che dicevo "sara quello che sarà".
> 
> Ed è di conseguenza che penso che Niko abbia soltanto paura di perderla.


 è normale avere paura...l'ho provata anche io...ma più che paura di perdere la persona che si ha accanto c'è la paura di rimettersi in discussione...di ricominciare da zero...di aver perso quella "sicurezza" che ti faceva stare bene...


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> *x MK
> 
> *
> 
> ...


ora che lo hai detto 3 volte :mexican:
potresti anche valutare 
che se questa elasticità non è caratterialmente nelle tue corde
può essere che tu te la imponga per non dover rivalutare te stessa

tra l'altro 
non trovi un po' offensivo nei confronti di tuo marito il fatto di considerarlo come un minus abens preda di irrefrenabili istinti?


----------



## kay76 (1 Luglio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> E' per questo che dicevo "sara quello che sarà".
> 
> Ed è di conseguenza che penso che Niko abbia soltanto paura di perderla.


A me sembra che Niko, oltre alla paura di perderla, non sappia "che pesci prendere", visto il muro che ha alzato la moglie. Ha provato a parlarle, ha provato a farle intendere "guarda che sò quello che stai facendo", ora sta provando la via del lasciarla un pò tranquilla a riflettere.

Non so se lei voglia sbloccarla e quali siano le motivazioni del suo "non volerne parlare". Senso di colpa per quello che ha fatto o sta facendo?menefreghismo (della serie "finchè riesco sto un pò con quell'altro")?confusione?


----------



## sienne (1 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ora che lo hai detto 3 volte :mexican:
> potresti anche valutare
> che se questa elasticità non è caratterialmente nelle tue corde
> può essere che tu te la imponga per non dover rivalutare te stessa
> ...



infatti ... :up::up::up:

sienne


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ora che lo hai detto 3 volte :mexican:
> potresti anche valutare
> che se questa elasticità non è caratterialmente nelle tue corde
> può essere che tu te la imponga per non dover rivalutare te stessa
> ...


 :up::up::up::up::up::up::up:straquoto


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> E' per questo che dicevo "sara quello che sarà".
> 
> Ed è di conseguenza che penso che Niko abbia soltanto paura di perderla.


invece io rivedo in niko molto di me stessa

certo che ha paura di perderla
ma in altri momenti, quasi quasi, non vede l'ora

intanto agisce (o attende, che è spesso molto più faticoso) in modo da non trattenerla nè spingerla
per non doversi alla fine, qualunque essa sia ma soprattutto se si separeranno, da "non doversi voltare indietro"

in un modo un po' diverso da come feci io
la sta lasciando libera di scegliere


----------



## dottor manhattan (1 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> invece io rivedo in niko molto di me stessa
> 
> certo che ha paura di perderla
> ma in altri momenti, quasi quasi, non vede l'ora
> ...


Si, ma se di tutto volessimo fare una scala gerarchica vedremmo quella paura di perderla al primo posto.

Non discuto minimamente il modus di Niko, ritengo che ognuno conosca bene quale sia la strada da percorrere.

Ma non è che Niko è nella posizione di dover decidere per entrambi?
Non credi che la moglie in questo momento non sia propriamente in grado di intendere e, ancora peggio, di volere?


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Si, ma se di tutto volessimo fare una scala gerarchica vedremmo quella paura di perderla al primo posto.
> 
> Non discuto minimamente il modus di Niko, ritengo che ognuno conosca bene quale sia la strada da percorrere.
> 
> ...


 l'ho già scritto io! :saggio::saggio::saggio:


----------



## dottor manhattan (1 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> l'ho già scritto io! :saggio::saggio::saggio:


Oops! Brava, meglio cosi, perchè ora mi ritiro...


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Oops! Brava, meglio cosi, perchè ora mi ritiro...


 ..... :cooldue:


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ora che lo hai detto 3 volte :mexican:
> potresti anche valutare
> che se questa elasticità non è caratterialmente nelle tue corde
> può essere che tu te la imponga per non dover rivalutare te stessa
> ...


quotone:up:


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Si, ma se di tutto volessimo fare una scala gerarchica vedremmo quella paura di perderla al primo posto.
> 
> Non discuto minimamente il modus di Niko, ritengo che ognuno conosca bene quale sia la strada da percorrere.
> 
> ...


sì
credo al grassetto
ma penso che il tradito non può fare tutto da solo

può anche fare da solo più di metà della strada
ma poi anche l'altro ci deve mettere del suo

la moglie di niko manco ne parla


----------



## MK (1 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> 1) Cara MK, mi sembra che si parlasse di sincerità assoluta nella coppia, mi pare.
> Comunque, vedi, una vera coppia l'avevi trovata fino a quando è durata, se la fine è stata decretata dal solito famigerato tradimento (lo deduco io) si avvalora il fatto che la fedeltà è molto difficile.
> Allora, forse, non è meglio prenderne atto e trovare nuovi modi di essere coppia se c'è l'amore come base?
> Io me lo sto chiedendo, non voglio più vivere in un mondo fittizio e utopistico.
> ...


L'importante Diletta è che tu scelga quello che è il bene per te. L'adeguarsi si paga. E non paga. Scusa il gioco di parole.


----------



## MK (1 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non si accetta un tradimento.
> Lo si subisce e basta.
> Lascia perdere il mio mondo...


No Conte, è qui che ti sbagli. Subire non è mai la scelta giusta.


----------



## MK (1 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma siamo sempre lì...possiamo dare tanto *ma se alla base non ci sono trasparenza e rispetto è come non avessimo dato niente, per me.*
> *anzi...abbiamo tolto dignità a noi e all'altro*


Chapeu madame :up:


----------



## elena (1 Luglio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> No Conte, è qui che ti sbagli. Subire non è mai la scelta giusta.


anche perché non è una scelta


----------



## MK (1 Luglio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> anche perché non è una scelta


Andiamo troppo d'accordo io e te


----------



## elena (1 Luglio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Andiamo troppo d'accordo io e te


:carneval:


----------



## Diletta (1 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ora che lo hai detto 3 volte :mexican:
> potresti anche valutare
> che se questa elasticità non è caratterialmente nelle tue corde
> può essere che tu te la imponga per non dover rivalutare te stessa
> ...



Io lo dicevo a MK.
Penso di aver dimostrato a me stessa di averne avuta più che abbastanza di elasticità mentale, ma questo lo posso sapere solo io che vivo la cosa in prima persona.

Per quanto riguarda il minus abends andrebbe allora rivolto a tutti o quasi i traditori, a tutti coloro cioè che con il loro comportamento hanno messo a repentaglio la loro storia d'amore o che hanno sfatto un matrimonio


----------



## Niko74 (2 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *Bravissima Simy...io l'ho scritto tempo fa'..lei non decide apposta,va bene cosi',e chiamala fessa,marito,amante,come se niente fosse.*


Oddio, non proprio "come se niente fosse" sai? Non è che qui si respiri un clima disteso e rilassato 

Il marito diciamo che c'è come coinquilino al momento....se è quello che vuole...può trovarsene un altro :up:


----------



## Niko74 (2 Luglio 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> A me sembra che Niko, oltre alla paura di perderla, non sappia "che pesci prendere", visto il muro che ha alzato la moglie. Ha provato a parlarle, ha provato a farle intendere "guarda che sò quello che stai facendo", ora sta provando la via del lasciarla un pò tranquilla a riflettere.
> 
> Non so se lei voglia sbloccarla e quali siano le motivazioni del suo "non volerne parlare". Senso di colpa per quello che ha fatto o sta facendo?menefreghismo (della serie "finchè riesco sto un pò con quell'altro")?*confusione*?


Opto più per la confusione che non per il menefreghismo.


----------



## Niko74 (2 Luglio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> *Si, ma se di tutto volessimo fare una scala gerarchica vedremmo quella paura di perderla al primo posto*.
> 
> Non discuto minimamente il modus di Niko, ritengo che ognuno conosca bene quale sia la strada da percorrere.
> 
> ...


Mah...non credo....io penso di averla già persa.
Però hai ragione sul fatto che dovrò probabilmente decidere io per entrambi ed è quello che ho detto a mia molgie la scorsa settimana.


----------



## Niko74 (2 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah...ok...
> Non funzionerà.
> Perchè così fai vivere uno sotto la spada di Damocle.
> Come quella che dice: mi tradisci, ti lascio.
> Oppure come quella che dice: mi lasci, mi uccido.


Ecco vedi....tu proponi varie altenative che guarda caso non vanno mai bene per il povero traditore di turno.

Se uno vuole ripartire sapendo già che non sopporterà un nuovo tradimento....non va bene

Quella che dice "mi tradisci, ti lascio" non va bene
quella che dice "mi lasci, mi uccido" non ti va bene uguale.

Tu vuoi fare quello che pare a te senza porti nessun limite...basta che stai bene tu...altrimenti ti mettono "la spada di Damocle" e tu ti senti pressato.


----------



## lemon (2 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mah...non credo....io penso di averla già persa.
> Però hai ragione sul fatto che dovrò probabilmente decidere io per entrambi ed è quello che ho detto a mia molgie la scorsa settimana.


Niko, ma hai mai davvero perso le staffe? Cioè, hai mai provato a esplodere urlando tutto il tuo dolore (io credo che si possa urlare non  solo per rabbia, ma anche e soprattutto per dolore)? La tua pacatezza è invidiabile, ma questa necessita di una sorta di elettroshock immediato! Perché lei non ha ancora capito che DEVE SCEGLIERE! O lui o te e voi! Non so, ok che poi sarai tu a dover scegliere, ma nel frattempo falle sentire sulle spalle tutto il peso di quanto è meschina! Ho scritto che lei avrebbe bisogno di schiaffi nel topic da me aperto, ma secondo me pure tu hai un poco biasogno dello stesso trattamento! Questa situazione di silenzi e non reazioni e solo parole dura da troppo tempo!


----------



## Niko74 (2 Luglio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Niko, ma hai mai davvero perso le staffe? Cioè, hai mai provato a esplodere urlando tutto il tuo dolore (io credo che si possa urlare non solo per rabbia, ma anche e soprattutto per dolore)? La tua pacatezza è invidiabile, ma questa necessita di una sorta di elettroshock immediato! Perché lei non ha ancora capito che DEVE SCEGLIERE! O lui o te e voi! Non so, ok che poi sarai tu a dover scegliere, ma nel frattempo falle sentire sulle spalle tutto il peso di quanto è meschina! Ho scritto che lei avrebbe bisogno di schiaffi nel topic da me aperto, ma secondo me pure tu hai un poco biasogno dello stesso trattamento! Questa situazione di silenzi e non reazioni e solo parole dura da troppo tempo!


Le ho perse una volta quando lessi un sms idiota (e ho detto alcune cosine allo stupido)...però me ne sono andato via tornando a notte fonda.

Non gli ho mai urlato in faccia a mia moglie e non lo farò mai. La decisione visto che lei non si muove la prenderò io anzi l'ho già presa: Quando tornerà dal mare se non mi dirà qualcosa (qualunque cosa) me ne vado.


----------



## lemon (2 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Le ho perse una volta quando lessi un sms idiota (e ho detto alcune cosine allo stupido)...però me ne sono andato via tornando a notte fonda.
> 
> Non gli ho mai urlato in faccia a mia moglie e non lo farò mai. La decisione visto che lei non si muove la prenderò io anzi l'ho già presa: Quando tornerà dal mare se non mi dirà qualcosa (qualunque cosa) me ne vado.


ma c'è stato un momento in cui lei ha reagito?


----------



## Niko74 (2 Luglio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> ma c'è stato un momento in cui lei ha reagito?


No. Se intendi un momento in cui abbia acennato qualcosa riguardo a cosa intende fare non c'è stato. 
Durante le prime discussioni ha pianto e mi ha detto "vorrei che fossi come lui"...possiamo considerarla una reazione?


----------



## lemon (2 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> No. Se intendi un momento in cui abbia acennato qualcosa riguardo a cosa intende fare non c'è stato.
> Durante le prime discussioni ha pianto e mi ha detto "vorrei che fossi come lui"...possiamo considerarla una reazione?


soprassedendo sulla fortisima reazione  ti ha poi spiegato com'è lui? (emoticon che vomita e rivomita)?


----------



## Niko74 (3 Luglio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> soprassedendo sulla fortisima reazione  ti ha poi spiegato com'è lui? (emoticon che vomita e rivomita)?


Mah...ti dirò...dice che siamo pure simili caratterialmente (baci perugina a parte ).
Entrambi molto precisi, con lavori in cui dirigiamo persone...e le dirigiamo nello stesso modo. Coerenti, quando diciamo una cosa è quella. Quando siamo convinti di una cosa è difficile farci cambiare idea (per quello che mi riguarda è vero...però se mi danno una motivazione ragionevole che mi fa capire dove sbaglio io cambio idea...per lui non posso sapere).

Insomma a differenza mia lui è più espansivo però di prendersi impegno seri tipo famiglia, figli, ecc...non è che ne ha molta voglia. Lui quando gli ho "offerto il pacco completo" se l'è data a gambe....troppo stressante la cosa. 
Se mi dovessi separare stai sicura che farò come lui...mai più cose serie.

Siamo simili al 80%....però lui è brutto, floscio e ha la panzetta :rotfl:


----------



## lemon (3 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mah...ti dirò...dice che siamo pure simili caratterialmente (baci perugina a parte ).
> Entrambi molto precisi, con lavori in cui dirigiamo persone...e le dirigiamo nello stesso modo. Coerenti, quando diciamo una cosa è quella. Quando siamo convinti di una cosa è difficile farci cambiare idea (per quello che mi riguarda è vero...però se mi danno una motivazione ragionevole che mi fa capire dove sbaglio io cambio idea...per lui non posso sapere).
> 
> Insomma a differenza mia lui è più espansivo però di prendersi impegno seri tipo famiglia, figli, ecc...non è che ne ha molta voglia. Lui quando gli ho "offerto il pacco completo" se l'è data a gambe....troppo stressante la cosa.
> ...


Niko, a me leggendoti viene un senso di ansia claustrofobics! Ora vado a svegliare mio marito per vomitargl addosso qualcosa almeno mi sfogo e non insisto a scirere qui! :rotfl:


----------



## passante (3 Luglio 2011)

niko, scusa se mi permetto. ma non è che questa tua calma in realtà la irrita? non è che anche lei vorrebbe vedere da te una reazione, una reazione quasiasi? sai che strattonarla (non fisicamente, intendo) potrebbe spezzare questo equilibrio insano che ha costruito, ma secondo me potrebbe anche per lei essere la dimostrazione che ci sei, che tieni a lei, e altre cose. non so, eh. butto lì. perchè a me personalmente le persone sempre troppo pacate (pur essendo io molto pacato) inquietano. magari a lei no... vedi tu.


----------



## Niko74 (3 Luglio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> niko, scusa se mi permetto. ma non è che questa tua calma in realtà la irrita? *non è che anche lei vorrebbe vedere da te una reazione, una reazione quasiasi*? sai che strattonarla (non fisicamente, intendo) potrebbe spezzare questo equilibrio insano che ha costruito, ma secondo me potrebbe anche per lei essere la dimostrazione che ci sei, che tieni a lei, e altre cose. non so, eh. butto lì. perchè a me personalmente le persone sempre troppo pacate (pur essendo io molto pacato) inquietano. magari a lei no... vedi tu.


Guarda....a me è rimasto solo che da strattonarla fisicamente o buttarle le valige in strada come sugeriscono molti qui dentro.
Lei sa già da prima di partire per il mare che se non deciderà qualunque cosa la mia reazione ci sarà.

Poi non è che io sia cosi pacato come sembra eh.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io lo dicevo a MK.
> Penso di aver dimostrato a me stessa di averne avuta più che abbastanza di elasticità mentale, ma questo lo posso sapere solo io che vivo la cosa in prima persona.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il minus abends andrebbe allora rivolto a tutti o quasi i traditori, a tutti coloro cioè che con il loro comportamento hanno messo a repentaglio la loro storia d'amore o che hanno sfatto un matrimonio


Verissimo.
Ma ripeto, dipende sempre da chi incroci nel tuo cammino.
E cosa bisogna dire?
Scusami cara, ma sai lei era davvero, incantenvole, irresistibile, dolcissima, il profumo della sua pelle mi ha inebriato, poi lo suo sguardo, e come si è lasciata baciare da me....e cara, capisci, non ho saputo resistere, ma mi dispiace dai ho fatto una cazzata, sai come vanno certe cose no?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ecco vedi....tu proponi varie altenative che guarda caso non vanno mai bene per il povero traditore di turno.
> 
> Se uno vuole ripartire sapendo già che non sopporterà un nuovo tradimento....non va bene
> 
> ...


L'importante per me é: non mettere la spada di Damocle all'altro.
Tu fai come credi.
Poi però non venire a piangere da me.


----------



## sienne (4 Luglio 2011)

Ciao,

 Dipende sempre dal punto di vista … secondo me, la spata di Damocle l’ha Niko: senza parole lei li dice, che o accetta questa situazione o se ne può andare.


  Inoltre, non credo che Niko la incolpi di essersi innamorata, invaghita di un altro. Bensì, di come lei ha affrontato e gestito la situazione. La libertà di gestire i propri sentimenti / emozioni finisce quando invade la libertà dell’altro. Lei ha richiesto del tempo per pensare, lui glielo ha concesso … ma lei fa ben altro. Che cosa è, una presa in giro? 

  sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Luglio 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Dipende sempre dal punto di vista … secondo me, la spata di Damocle l’ha Niko: senza parole lei li dice, che o accetta questa situazione o se ne può andare.
> 
> ...


 
Secondo me hai scritto una cosa improponibile.

La libertà di gestire i propri sentimenti ed emozioni è per definizione illimitata, anche se può far soffrire gli altri.

Gestirla in modo che questo non succeda è una scelta.

Quanto volte nella vita veniamo feriti dal modo di gestire le emozioni delle persone che ci stanno attorno? 
Ma sei convinta che spetti a noi giudicare quel modo?
Limitarlo? Dargli dei confini?

Io proprio per niente


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Secondo me hai scritto una cosa improponibile.
> 
> La libertà di gestire i propri sentimenti ed emozioni è per definizione illimitata, anche se può far soffrire gli altri.
> 
> ...


Grandioso.
Questo è stato uno dei tuoi più grandi insegnamenti: Conte vuoi essere davvero libero, devi appunto....
Liberi di scegliere...


----------



## elena (4 Luglio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Secondo me hai scritto una cosa improponibile.
> 
> La libertà di gestire i propri sentimenti ed emozioni è per definizione illimitata, anche se può far soffrire gli altri.
> 
> ...


gestire le emozioni
lo trovo un bell'ossimoro


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Secondo me hai scritto una cosa improponibile.
> 
> La libertà di gestire i propri sentimenti ed emozioni è per definizione illimitata, anche se può far soffrire gli altri.
> 
> ...


 :up:


----------



## erab (4 Luglio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Secondo me hai scritto una cosa improponibile.
> 
> *La libertà di gestire i propri sentimenti ed emozioni è per definizione illimitata, anche se può far soffrire gli altri.*
> 
> ...


Sacrosanto, a patto che ci si assuma il peso delle conseguenze, se la
moglie di Niko tornasse con la decisione di voler ricostruire e si sentisse
dire "ormai è tardi, ognuno per la sua strada" sarebbe comunque l' unica responsabile della cosa.


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2011)

erab ha detto:


> Sacrosanto, a patto che ci si assuma il peso delle conseguenze, se la
> moglie di Niko tornasse con la decisione di voler ricostruire e si sentisse
> dire "*ormai è tardi, ognuno per la sua strada*" sarebbe comunque l' unica responsabile della cosa.


 Niko è anche troppo buono in questo senso...io avrei chiuso già da tempo dal momento che da parte della moglie c'è chiusura totale


----------



## lothar57 (4 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Niko è anche troppo buono in questo senso...io avrei chiuso già da tempo dal momento che da parte della moglie c'è chiusura totale


 
ahahahah ma va'la'...chi l'avrebbe detto???noi qua'quelli cosi'li chiamiamo in un'altro modo....lo sai dolce Simy?


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahah ma va'la'...chi l'avrebbe detto???noi qua'quelli cosi'li chiamiamo in un'altro modo....lo sai dolce Simy?


 non lo voglio sapere come li chiamate! Posso immaginare.....grazie :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> non lo voglio sapere come li chiamate! Posso immaginare.....grazie :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...dai Simy...tu hai palle...lo vedi l'avatar di Lothar eh?
Non riuscirai a metterlo a guinzaglio...:carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (4 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...dai Simy...tu hai palle...lo vedi l'avatar di Lothar eh?
> Non riuscirai a metterlo a guinzaglio...:carneval:


 
Ciao esimio Conte....in effetti e'dura mettermi il guinzaglio,oddio forse da Simy.....potrebbe non essere spiacevole:carneval:...io magari porto le manette poi....:mexican:vai ne mio post...ciao ciao


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao esimio Conte....in effetti e'dura mettermi il guinzaglio,oddio forse da Simy.....potrebbe non essere spiacevole:carneval:...io magari porto le manette poi....:mexican:vai ne mio post...ciao ciao


 Lotharrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr caxxo dici!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Niko74 (4 Luglio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Secondo me hai scritto una cosa improponibile.
> 
> La libertà di gestire i propri sentimenti ed emozioni è per definizione illimitata, anche se può far soffrire gli altri.
> 
> ...


Si, su questo concordo.

Per il fatto che non spetti a noi limitare o dare dei confini al modo in cui l'altro gestisce le emozioni, è vero anche questo. Lei fa e continuerà a fare quello che vuole. Solo che se lei per fare quello che vuole deve fare stare male me io non sono daccordo...se vuole continuare cosi lo farà da sola.


----------



## Niko74 (4 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *L'importante per me é: non mettere la spada di Damocle all'altro.*
> *Tu fai come credi.*
> *Poi però non venire a piangere da me*.


Non capisco se sono parole rivolte direttamente a me o affermazioni generiche (propendo per la seconda dato che non verrei mai a piangere da te )

Però ti contraddici come sempre:
- con il rosso dici una cosa
- per il blu non è forse mettere una spada di Damocle? Però dimenticavo cosi la metti tu all'altro...si sa che l'importante è che non la mettano a te


----------



## Niko74 (4 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahah ma va'la'...chi l'avrebbe detto???noi qua'quelli cosi'li chiamiamo in un'altro modo....lo sai dolce Simy?


Ridi ridi caro :mexican:


----------



## Daniele (4 Luglio 2011)

Niko, onestamente ti dico, dovresti dire a tua moglie che con il suo comportamento con il suo amichetto con la panzetta e sfigatello ti ha fatto un mondo di male....e tu sei il padre di suo figlio, l'altro uno sfigato qualsiasi se le scelte fatte nel passato possano avere un valore.
Ma prima di tutto, dovresti anche tu metterti in gioco, non sei espansivo? Non lo diventerai mai, è ovvio, ma  nel caso dovresti limare questo tratto del tuo carattere che potrebbe esserle insopportabile, perchè gli sms da baci perugina che tu disprezzi tanto sono piaciuti alquanto alla tua moglie, quindi ecco che forse se tu fossi stato più Ferrero Rocher...magari magari sarebbe stato meglio.
Il peggio che si può fare è deridere un modo di essere per poi essere fottuti alla grande da quelli, fa pensare no?
Secondo, secondo me tu dovresti proprio farle vedere il dolore, sei stato troppo accondiscendente e troppo riflessivo, sinceramente il contattare l'altro non è stato un granchè di reazione, anche se a tuo vedere è enorme, in un certo senso hai mai pensato di farla sentire non apprezzata e non desiderata mentre l'altro si? Tu potrai essere più fico e più ganzo, ma questo servirà a te  per il futuro.
Io alla  mia ex chiesi chiaro e tondo cosa avesse l'altro più  di me e non temere, fui molto persuasivo per saperlo...semplicemente lui non era me e non era una cosa seria, quindi chiunque in quel frangente sarebbe stato adeguato per mettermi un bel paio di corna, in fondo ad una vacca basta essere montata, no?
Tutt'ora mi chiedo cosa non vada in me, almeno tu lo sai, io mai lo saprò.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Non capisco se sono parole rivolte direttamente a me o affermazioni generiche (propendo per la seconda dato che non verrei mai a piangere da te )
> 
> Però ti contraddici come sempre:
> - con il rosso dici una cosa
> - per il blu non è forse mettere una spada di Damocle? Però dimenticavo cosi la metti tu all'altro...si sa che l'importante è che non la mettano a te


Se metti una spada a me, devi essere molto bravo che io non la veda...altrimenti vado lì, la sgancio e te la do in mano e ti dico...ah guarda cara, per sbaglio mi hai lasciato questa spada sulla testa, pensa che male che mi fa se mi cade in testa, mettila via da un' altra parte...ti dispiace?

Io sto solo cercando di aiutarti...
Ma sei un osso molto duro...
Non riesci a sganciarti dal tuo modo di vedere le cose.

Se l'atteggiamento di un'altra persona vi fa soffrire è solo un problema nostro.
Perchè lei potrebbe dirti...ah caro, vero la mia libertà ti fa soffrire?
Ok, non soffrire più. Ognun per sè.

Spiegami come tra due persone che si amano...possa esserci il timore di fare soffrire...a sto punto sei come quelle persone che se una parola ha tre significati...prendono sempre il peggiore.

Niko...cosa bisogna fare?
L'esistenza di certi individui, i moralisti, mi fa tanto soffrire, limita la mia libertà di espressione....non posso soffrire ulteriormente...ok...allora quei moralisti: devono morire.


----------



## Daniele (4 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se l'atteggiamento di un'altra persona vi fa soffrire è solo un problema nostro.
> Perchè lei potrebbe dirti...ah caro, vero la mia libertà ti fa soffrire?
> Ok, non soffrire più. Ognun per sè.


Ed è qquello che chieede lui Conte, non te ne sei reso conto??? Lui non vuole lei in casa se non vuole ricucire, odia la sua presenza in questo limbo del cazzo, perchè queste condizioni non ti lasciano la possibilità di fare nulla, manco di comprare la macchina nuova se ne avessi il bisogno, manco progettare di rifare il colore della sala, perchè tanto cosa serve?
E se questo suo non pensare va avanti per 1 anno, chi ripaga a niko il suo tempo perso senza poter progettare  un bel futuro???
Secondo me già 4  mesi sono 3 mesi di troppo.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ed è qquello che chieede lui Conte, non te ne sei reso conto??? Lui non vuole lei in casa se non vuole ricucire, odia la sua presenza in questo limbo del cazzo, perchè queste condizioni non ti lasciano la possibilità di fare nulla, manco di comprare la macchina nuova se ne avessi il bisogno, manco progettare di rifare il colore della sala, perchè tanto cosa serve?
> E se questo suo non pensare va avanti per 1 anno, chi ripaga a niko il suo tempo perso senza poter progettare  un bel futuro???
> Secondo me già 4  mesi sono 3 mesi di troppo.


Il ricucire è brutto.
Meglio cambiare il vestito.
Ma infatti...
Io ho realizzato i miei progetti a prescindere da lei...
Si va là...se aspetto lei sarei finito come una larva...
Dai nemo...


----------



## Niko74 (4 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se metti una spada a me, devi essere molto bravo che io non la veda...altrimenti vado lì, la sgancio e te la do in mano e ti dico...ah guarda cara, per sbaglio mi hai lasciato questa spada sulla testa, pensa che male che mi fa se mi cade in testa, mettila via da un' altra parte...ti dispiace?
> 
> *Io sto solo cercando di aiutarti...*
> *Ma sei un osso molto duro...*
> ...


Nemmeno tu non è che ti sganci molto dal tuo eh.

Per il rosso invece: 
sarà cosi certamente e non perché lo dice lei (che anzi non dice proprio un bel niente). Io non potrò mai arrivare a non soffrire per i tradimenti fattimi *da mia moglie*....se dovessero esserci altre in futuro vedrai che sarà molto diversa la cosa.  

Per il significato delle parole io propendo per il fatto che ne abbiano UNO e non 3000 come invece piace a te .


----------



## Niko74 (4 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ed è qquello che chieede lui Conte, non te ne sei reso conto??? *Lui non vuole lei in casa se non vuole ricucire*, odia la sua presenza in questo limbo del cazzo, perchè queste condizioni non ti lasciano la possibilità di fare nulla, manco di comprare la macchina nuova se ne avessi il bisogno, manco progettare di rifare il colore della sala, perchè tanto cosa serve?
> E se questo suo non pensare va avanti per 1 anno, chi ripaga a niko il suo tempo perso senza poter progettare un bel futuro???
> Secondo me già 4 mesi sono 3 mesi di troppo.


Giusto nel complesso...però piccolo dettaglio....se lei non vuole ricucire chi credi che rimarrà in questa casa? Mica io sai 

Comunque poco importa.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Nemmeno tu non è che ti sganci molto dal tuo eh.
> 
> Per il rosso invece:
> sarà cosi certamente e non perché lo dice lei (che anzi non dice proprio un bel niente). Io non potrò mai arrivare a non soffrire per i tradimenti fattimi *da mia moglie*....se dovessero esserci altre in futuro vedrai che sarà molto diversa la cosa.
> ...


E qui ti fotti.
Ogni parola assume diversi significati a seconda del contesto in cui è inserita.
Non mi credi?
Studiati tutto Goffman: Forme del parlare. 
Sei troppo come dire...riduttivo.

Magari lei dice...e tu nn capisci che cosa dice.


----------



## Daniele (4 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Giusto nel complesso...però piccolo dettaglio....se lei non vuole ricucire chi credi che rimarrà in questa casa? Mica io sai
> 
> Comunque poco importa.


Perchè? pensaci, perchè? Non parlare per sentito dire, perchè il meglio sarebbe avere la casa per il figlio e due case separate per te e tua moglie per la vostra vita...visto che lei vorrebbe rifarsi una vita con mr panzetta sfigatone e tu puoi mettere i bastoni tra le ruote per quanto riguarda tuo figlio, vista la brutta persona che è l'altro (scopatore senza alcun pregio).


----------



## Niko74 (4 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E qui ti fotti.
> Ogni parola assume diversi significati a seconda del contesto in cui è inserita.
> Non mi credi?
> Studiati tutto Goffman: Forme del parlare.
> ...


No no, lei non parla proprio...però certamente anche quello ha un significato.

Ovvio che era una cosa estremizzata quella che ho detto, però quando ti mettono di fronte a una domanda DIRETTA la risposta non è che può avere 1000 significati


----------



## Niko74 (4 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Perchè? pensaci, perchè? Non parlare per sentito dire, perchè il meglio sarebbe avere la casa per il figlio e due case separate per te e tua moglie per la vostra vita...visto che lei vorrebbe rifarsi una vita con mr panzetta sfigatone e tu puoi mettere i bastoni tra le ruote per quanto riguarda tuo figlio, vista la brutta persona che è l'altro (scopatore senza alcun pregio).


Si ma io mica sono miliardario eh 
Comunque in qualche modo si farà.


----------



## Daniele (4 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Si ma io mica sono miliardario eh
> Comunque in qualche modo si farà.


Bene, allora potresti fare in modo che la casa venga donata da entrambi al figlioletto e poi aspettare con pazienza i suoi 18 anni e lo sfanculamento della madre. :mexican:  che  averrà se  tu a 15 anni gli dirai che vi siete lasciati perchè lei ti ha tradito con Mr panzetta.
Caro Niko, in questo caso la vendetta sarebbe gustata freddissima e tu avresti comunque fatto il tuo bravo dovere di gentitore con tuo figlio da piccolo.


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Bene, allora potresti fare in modo che la casa venga donata da entrambi al figlioletto* e poi aspettare con pazienza i suoi 18 anni e lo sfanculamento della madre. :mexican:  che  averrà se  tu a 15 anni gli dirai che vi siete lasciati perchè lei ti ha tradito con Mr panzetta.
> Caro Niko, in questo caso la vendetta sarebbe gustata freddissima e tu avresti comunque fatto il tuo bravo dovere di gentitore con tuo figlio da piccolo.



Ottima idea! :up:


----------



## Daniele (4 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ottima idea! :up:


Marì è l'unica possibilità per rendere la vita del figlio perfetta e non "donare" una casa ad una donna che non vale un cazzo se decidesse di far decidere a lui, scusami Niko, ma questo suo rimandare lo reputo di cattivo gusto e sempre lesivo del rispetto che ti dovrebbe...ma sicuro di conoscerla da così tanto tempo??? Onestamente ho scoperto che le coppiette  che stanno insieme da tanto tempo scoppiano, quasi tutte, preferisco decisamente puntarmi su una donna più esperta della vita...visto che non vorrei che per crisi personale prendesse uccelli a destra e a manca.


----------



## Diletta (4 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Marì è l'unica possibilità per rendere la vita del figlio perfetta e non "donare" una casa ad una donna che non vale un cazzo se decidesse di far decidere a lui, scusami Niko, ma questo suo rimandare lo reputo di cattivo gusto e sempre lesivo del rispetto che ti dovrebbe...ma sicuro di conoscerla da così tanto tempo??? Onestamente ho scoperto che le coppiette  che stanno insieme da tanto tempo scoppiano, quasi tutte, preferisco decisamente puntarmi su una donna più esperta della vita...visto che non vorrei che per crisi personale prendesse uccelli a destra e a manca.



Allora stai insieme ad una donna più matura di te, anche in senso anagrafico?
Lo vedo anch'io che le coppiette di lunga data scoppiano e lo sai perché?
Io lo so, tu lo sai, tutti lo sanno, ma tanti fanno finta di meravigliarsene:
perché la monogamia è una forzatura per tutti, e lo è ancora di più per un uomo;
perché la fedeltà è molto difficile da osservare 
perché la monotonia dei rapporti di lunga data è estremamente dannosa

Il problema è di difficile soluzione: che fare????


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

.


----------



## Sterminator (5 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ottima idea! :up:


A me me pare na' strunzat'...:mrgreen:

L'unica alternativa e' venderla e fare a mezzo...se rimane qualcosa essendoci il mutuo di mezzo...

altrimenti corri il rischio che l'ex-minorenne conosce 'na stronza o impazzisce di suo e te sbatte fori de casa TUA....

nun fate cazzate...fateme sta' tranquillo...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (5 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> A me me pare na' strunzat'...:mrgreen:
> 
> L'unica alternativa e' venderla e fare a mezzo...se rimane qualcosa essendoci il mutuo di mezzo...
> 
> ...


Ma niko la sua casa non la vedrebbe più comunque sia, mentre dandola al figlio ai suoi 18 anni la moglie dovrebbe sfanculare via. In più essendo del figlio la moglie per la sua relazione con il panzone bontempone dovrebbe usare rispetto nel non portarlo nella casa.
Stermì il meglio sarebbe fare a mezzo, ma mai una donna accetterà questo, vuoi usando il bambino come scusa e vuoi per reali motivazioni. Anzi, diventerà che se fino ad ora hanno pagato il mutuo in due smezzando dopo sarà solo affare di Niko...sperando per lui che il mutuo sia stato già estinto.


----------



## Sterminator (5 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma niko la sua casa non la vedrebbe più comunque sia, mentre dandola al figlio ai suoi 18 anni la moglie dovrebbe sfanculare via. In più essendo del figlio *la moglie per la sua relazione con il panzone bontempone dovrebbe usare rispetto nel non portarlo nella casa.*
> Stermì il meglio sarebbe fare a mezzo, ma mai una donna accetterà questo, vuoi usando il bambino come scusa e vuoi per reali motivazioni. Anzi, diventerà che se fino ad ora hanno pagato il mutuo in due smezzando dopo sarà solo affare di Niko...sperando per lui che il mutuo sia stato già estinto.


No...

se si portasse in casa un altro in pianta stabile, il diritto di abitazione lo perderebbe...

e' finita la pacchia...che se devono ospita' a proprie spese i manutengoli spiantati alla faccia dei traditi...

e poi la comunione, ammesso che siano proprietari a mezzo, la si puo' sciogliere in qualsiasi momento ed anche se i comproprietari so' contrari...come nel matrimonio che anche contro la volonta' dell'altro uno puo' chiedere la separazione...

se ostacolano, aumentano solo le spese e ce rimettono...

Abbiamo trasmesso...

l'angolo dell'avvocheto...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (5 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> No...
> 
> se si portasse in casa un altro in pianta stabile, il diritto di abitazione lo perderebbe...


Il problema è che questo sarebbe da dimostrare ed è difficilissimo. Poi le conosci le persone...non si può vendere la casa, povereo nostro figlio già a perdere la famiglia non vorresti fargli questo, vero??? La risposta logica, si voglio farlo perchè voglio far crescere mio figlio al meglio e senza essere io al peggio.


----------



## Sterminator (5 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Il problema è che questo sarebbe da dimostrare ed è difficilissimo.* Poi le conosci le persone...non si può vendere la casa, povereo nostro figlio già a perdere la famiglia non vorresti fargli questo, vero??? La risposta logica, si voglio farlo perchè voglio far crescere mio figlio al meglio e senza essere io al peggio.


No e' piu' facile adesso...

e poi non ho capito....ar pupo in affitto glije se bloccherebbe lo sviluppo???

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (5 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> No e' piu' facile adesso...
> 
> e poi non ho capito....ar pupo in affitto glije se bloccherebbe lo sviluppo???
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Si del pene 
Cazzate di genitori traditori.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Luglio 2011)

erab ha detto:


> Sacrosanto, a patto che ci si assuma il peso delle conseguenze, se la
> moglie di Niko tornasse con la decisione di voler ricostruire e si sentisse
> dire "ormai è tardi, ognuno per la sua strada"* sarebbe comunque l' unica responsabile della cosa*.


 
Direi proprio di no.


----------



## erab (9 Luglio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Direi proprio di no.


........mmmm......
........mmmm......

hai indubbiamente il dono della sintesi...... 

ma se è lei ad aver creato la situazione e se è
lei ad averla protratta fino al limite di sopportazione
l' eventuale corresponsabilità di Niko quale sarebbe?


----------



## Daniele (10 Luglio 2011)

erab ha detto:


> ........mmmm......
> ........mmmm......
> 
> hai indubbiamente il dono della sintesi......
> ...


Onestamente, lui potrà avere tutte le colpe del mondo, ma per me la colpa del fallimento della loro coppia è da riversare in  lei. Se lei tornasse e lui dicesse "no grazie, è troppo tardi" avrebbe ragione perchè come si deve capire lei che è confusa, si può capire lui che è ferito.


----------



## Diletta (10 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Onestamente, lui potrà avere tutte le colpe del mondo, ma per me la colpa del fallimento della loro coppia è da riversare in  lei. Se lei tornasse e lui dicesse "no grazie, è troppo tardi" avrebbe ragione perchè come si deve capire lei che è confusa, si può capire lui che è ferito.


Hai ragione, la colpa dell'eventuale fallimento della coppia è tutta sua di lei.
Non ci si approfitta così, ha tirato troppo la corda...


----------



## elena (10 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Hai ragione, la colpa dell'eventuale fallimento della coppia è tutta sua di lei.
> Non ci si approfitta così, ha tirato troppo la corda...


colpa e responsabilità sono due cose diverse
quanto a quello che succederà...aspettiamo che ritorni Niko a raccontarcelo


----------



## Daniele (10 Luglio 2011)

Anticipazioni? 
lei sicuramente non ci avrà pensato, perchè il bimbo è impegnativo cavoli, quando dorme bisogna pur guardarlo :unhappy: Sono ironico per chi non lo capisse.
Il torto di Niko è stato quello che ha portato in lei la crisi, ma la possibile fine della coppia è da riversare su chi sente il disagio e non PARLA, pensando che l'altro possa capire.  La colpa di Niko può essere forse l'essere uno zuccone di prima categoria, si è visto in questo forum che per lui chi usa le "frasi da baci perugina" sia disprezzabile, ma tanto basta per sapere che a sua moglie piacciono i baci perugina e alquanto, ma lui non si vuole mettere nella testa che nel futuro se ci sarà ancora la loro coppia, superata la bufera tradimento lui dovrà imparare a mmigliorare se stesso, almeno nel lato che ha messo in crisi sua moglie. 
Come ho detto, però se  ei tornasse non dicendo nulla (il che non vuol dire prendere una decisione, ma almeno  averci pensato un poco a parlarne con lui) allora la fine della coppia sarebbe da ascrivere al 99% a lei, e come tale non sarei molto gentile con una donna che se ne sbatte del dolore che fa provare a quello che dovrebbe essere suo coniuge.


----------



## Eliade (10 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Anticipazioni?
> lei sicuramente non ci avrà pensato, perchè il bimbo è impegnativo cavoli, quando dorme bisogna pur guardarlo :unhappy: Sono ironico per chi non lo capisse.
> [/COLOR][/COLOR]


Io l'ho capito...ma temo tanto di dover quotare lo stesso. :unhappy:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Anticipazioni?
> lei sicuramente non ci avrà pensato, perchè il bimbo è impegnativo cavoli, quando dorme bisogna pur guardarlo :unhappy: Sono ironico per chi non lo capisse.
> Il torto di Niko è stato quello che ha portato in lei la crisi, *ma la possibile fine della coppia è da riversare su chi sente il disagio e non **PARLA**, pensando che l'altro possa capire.* La colpa di Niko può essere forse l'essere uno zuccone di prima categoria, si è visto in questo forum che per lui chi usa le "frasi da baci perugina" sia disprezzabile, ma tanto basta per sapere che a sua moglie piacciono i baci perugina e alquanto, ma lui non si vuole mettere nella testa che nel futuro se ci sarà ancora la loro coppia, superata la bufera tradimento lui dovrà imparare a mmigliorare se stesso, almeno nel lato che ha messo in crisi sua moglie.
> Come ho detto, però se ei tornasse non dicendo nulla (il che non vuol dire prendere una decisione, ma almeno averci pensato un poco a parlarne con lui) allora la fine della coppia sarebbe da ascrivere al 99% a lei, e come tale non sarei molto gentile con una donna che se ne sbatte del dolore che fa provare a quello che dovrebbe essere suo coniuge.


 
Hai scritto qualcosa di bello e giusto (bello perchè vero, e la verità è sempre bella)

Daniele, credi che lei sente la sua colpa.

La descrizione che Niko fa di sua moglie è una rappresentazione parziale di lei.


----------



## Niko74 (11 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Anticipazioni?
> *1) lei sicuramente non ci avrà pensato, perchè il bimbo è impegnativo cavoli, quando dorme bisogna pur guardarlo* :unhappy: Sono ironico per chi non lo capisse.
> Il torto di Niko è stato quello che ha portato in lei la crisi, ma la possibile fine della coppia è da riversare su chi sente il disagio e non PARLA, pensando che l'altro possa capire. *2)La colpa di Niko può essere forse l'essere uno zuccone di prima categoria, si è visto in questo forum che per lui chi usa le "frasi da baci perugina" sia disprezzabile, ma tanto basta per sapere che a sua moglie piacciono i baci perugina e alquanto, ma lui non si vuole mettere nella testa che nel futuro se ci sarà ancora la loro coppia, superata la bufera tradimento lui dovrà imparare a mmigliorare se stesso, almeno nel lato che ha messo in crisi sua moglie*.
> Come ho detto, però se ei tornasse non dicendo nulla (il che non vuol dire prendere una decisione, ma almeno averci pensato un poco a parlarne con lui) allora la fine della coppia sarebbe da ascrivere al 99% a lei, e come tale non sarei molto gentile con *3) una donna che se ne sbatte del dolore che fa provare a quello che dovrebbe essere suo coniuge.*


Ma che siete qui ad aspettare come gli avvoltoi? 

Allora:

1) A parte il discorso del bambino che "bisogna pur guardarlo" ricordo che lei come madre è brava, forse anche troppo protettiva. Per il fatto che ci abbia "pensato" non ho ancora chiesto...diciamo però che sabato quando sono andato là durante la notte ho deciso di "rompere la tregua"...mi spiego: ultimamente, come dicevo, notavo in lei una "lieve" propensione a volersi avvicinare...però ero io che, forse stupidamente non le davo corda. Praticamente mi sono avvicinato e.....senza andare in particolari...diciamo che ho azzerato il contatore dei giorni di astinenza.
Come sempre da quando la conosco ho dovuto fare io la prima mossa e comunque del problema non si è parlato.
Ma non è risolto eh

2) E chi lo dice che io non mi voglio mettere in testa di migliorarmi da quel punto di vista? Certo non farò mai i Baci perugina....però esistono pure le vie di mezzo 

3) Riguardo al fatto che "se ne sbatta" io la conosco da una vita e non credo proprio che se ne sbatta...solo che non si sblocca e rimane li in silenzio

Alla fine già so che appena gli chiederò qualcosa la risposta sarà sempre quella ( o meglio non ci sarà) e quindi io me ne andrò.


----------



## Niko74 (11 Luglio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Hai scritto qualcosa di bello e giusto (bello perchè vero, e la verità è sempre bella)
> 
> *Daniele, credi che lei sente la sua colpa*.
> 
> La descrizione che Niko fa di sua moglie è una rappresentazione parziale di lei.


Vero, pure io la penso cosi riguardo al grassetto.

La descrizione mia è ovvio che sia influenzata dalla mia visione dei fatti...c'è poco da fare è inevitabile questo


----------



## Niko74 (11 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Onestamente, lui potrà avere tutte le colpe del mondo, ma per me la colpa del fallimento della loro coppia è da riversare in lei. *Se lei tornasse e lui dicesse "no grazie, è troppo tardi" avrebbe ragione *perchè come si deve capire lei che è confusa, si può capire lui che è ferito.


Mah....avrei probabilmente ragione...però se lei tornasse io non gli direi cosi. Io ci riproverei, però a patto che non ci siano più nuovi tradimenti...questo è quello che farei. Poi se dovesse ricapitare allora proabilmente farei come dici tu.


----------



## lothar57 (11 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mah....avrei probabilmente ragione...però se lei tornasse io non gli direi cosi. Io ci riproverei, però a patto che non ci siano più nuovi tradimenti...questo è quello che farei. Poi se dovesse ricapitare allora proabilmente farei come dici tu.


 

Forza Niko


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Luglio 2011)

Sulla presunta mancanza di partecipazione delle mogli traditrici al dolore dei mariti. Pensando anche a ... oddio, come si chiama... vabbè, pazienza.

Mio marito mi rimproverò varie volte di non averlo abbracciato dopo la scoperta del tradimento, per fargli sentire che ero vicina. Ma io mi ricordo... lo guardavo soffrire, sapevo che ero io la causa, come potevo toccarlo, sapendo che lui in quel momento mi avrebbe pensato toccata da un altro? Che schifo gli avrei fatto? Come avrei potuto permettermi quel gesto di amore e confidenza quando ero io ad averlo fatto stare male? Io, consolarlo di un dolore causato da me? Non mi sentivo degna di poterlo fare, non credevo di potermelo permettere.

Mio marito pure si tolse la fede -qua penso al post di... porca miseria come si chiama...-  e la gettò a terra davanti a me. Fece cinque rimbalzi, finì dietro alcuni sacchetti appoggiati alla libreria. Posso disegnare il percorso, ogni singolo tratto, ogni "tin". Il primo più lungo perchè con il braccio lo lanciò dall'alto in basso, con forza. Credo dovesse essere contro di me, ma lo lanciò più verso la mia sinistra.

Ma non ho detto nulla. COme potevo? Aveva ogni diritto. Il suo disprezzo l'ho sentito eccome. Non potevo esprimere a parole il dolore che mi dava il suo gesto, il suo disprezzo, poichè ne aveva tutti i diritti.


----------



## Amoremio (12 Luglio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sulla presunta mancanza di partecipazione delle mogli traditrici al dolore dei mariti. Pensando anche a ... oddio, come si chiama... vabbè, pazienza.
> 
> Mio marito mi rimproverò varie volte di non averlo abbracciato dopo la scoperta del tradimento, per fargli sentire che ero vicina. Ma io mi ricordo... lo guardavo soffrire, sapevo che ero io la causa, come potevo toccarlo, sapendo che lui in quel momento mi avrebbe pensato toccata da un altro? Che schifo gli avrei fatto? Come avrei potuto permettermi quel gesto di amore e confidenza quando ero io ad averlo fatto stare male? Io, consolarlo di un dolore causato da me? Non mi sentivo degna di poterlo fare, non credevo di potermelo permettere.
> 
> ...


brava

abbiamo provato a spiegare ai nuovi traditi che lo stato d'animo del traditore può paralizzare ogni impulso al riavvicinamento
ogni gesto utile a riavviare un dialogo

e addirittura può allontarlo solo per il fatto di non sentirsi degno di avvicinarsi


----------



## Niko74 (12 Luglio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sulla presunta mancanza di partecipazione delle mogli traditrici al dolore dei mariti. Pensando anche a ... oddio, come si chiama... vabbè, pazienza.
> 
> Mio marito mi rimproverò varie volte di non averlo abbracciato dopo la scoperta del tradimento, per fargli sentire che ero vicina. Ma io mi ricordo... lo guardavo soffrire, sapevo che ero io la causa, *1) come potevo toccarlo, sapendo che lui in quel momento mi avrebbe pensato toccata da un altro? Che schifo gli avrei fatto?* Come avrei potuto permettermi quel gesto di amore e confidenza quando ero io ad averlo fatto stare male? Io, consolarlo di un dolore causato da me? Non mi sentivo degna di poterlo fare, non credevo di potermelo permettere.
> 
> ...


1) Ti dirò che io non ho pensato questo....non ho pensato minimamente a quello che fa o faceva con l'altro. Penso piuttosto che la cosa abbia pesato a lei (dopo)....Credo abbia una enorme confusione in testa e che ora si senta in colpa anche verso l'altro perché comunque siamo stati bene insieme e le è piaciuto....insomma un gran casino 

*2) Per il "lancio della fede" io come immaginerete sono stato molto più pacato. Semplicemente dopo l'ennesima scoperta l'ho riposta sulla mensola e li giace da diversi mesi. Non ho fatto gesti plateali, manco glielo ho detto e non è nemmeno li in bella vista. Io capisco che ti abbia fatto male quel gesto di tuo marito, però probabilmente mia moglie (e forse anche tu) manco se l'è tolta la fede fin che mi tradiva  Quindi a me fa male portarla. *

*3) Io non la disprezzo assolutamente mia moglie. Spero non creda questo.*


----------



## Niko74 (12 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> brava
> 
> abbiamo provato a spiegare ai nuovi traditi che lo stato d'animo del traditore può paralizzare ogni impulso al riavvicinamento
> ogni gesto utile a riavviare un dialogo
> ...


Indubbiamente è vero, però pure io non ci capisco più molto.
Le sono stato vicino all'inizio per quasi 2 mesi e non serviva, sono stato distaccato per altri  mesi e nulla cambia.
Poi riprendo a fare come i primi 2 mesi e lei da cenni di riavvicinamento.

Mica è facile capire


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> 1) Ti dirò che io non ho pensato questo....non ho pensato minimamente a quello che fa o faceva con l'altro. Penso piuttosto che la cosa abbia pesato a lei (dopo)....Credo abbia una enorme confusione in testa e che si senta in colpa anche verso l'altro perché comunque siamo stati bene insieme e le è piaciuto....insomma un gran casino
> 
> *2) Per il "lancio della fede" io come immaginerete sono stato molto più pacato. Semplicemente dopo l'ennesima scoperta l'ho riposta sulla mensola e li giace da diversi mesi. Io capisco che ti abbia fatto male quel gesto di tuo marito, però probabilmente mia moglie (e forse anche tu) manco se l'è tolta la fede fin che mi tradiva  Quindi a me fa male portarla. Certo laciarla in giro per la casa non è il caso. *
> 
> *3) Io non la disprezzo assolutamente mia moglie. Spero non creda questo.*



Era un post che ho scritto pensando a te e a un altro utente, che ha lanciato la fede per mostrare il suo disprezzo -parole sue.

Niko, mai detto che mio marito non avesse ragione a comportarsi così. Mai pensato che avrebbe* dovuto* comportarsi diversamente.
Mi spiace che tutt'ora pensi che io non ho provato a ricucire, mi spiace che i miei gesti non siano stati visti nè considerati, a causa del suo dolore.  ma non ho mai pensato che non avesse motivo di reagire in certi modi.

Immagino che a te come a lui facesse male a pensare alla fede al dito di lei mentre etc. Ma in fin dei conti, anche che la lei se la togliesse un attimo prima, come mettendo in pausa il matrimonio... insomma, non c'è peggio e meglio, fa male cmq.

Quello che dico, è che lo so adesso come lo sapevo prima. E che me ne sono pentita amaramente. Solo che, quando sai che quel casino l'hai causato tu...


----------



## Niko74 (12 Luglio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Era un post che ho scritto pensando a te e a un altro utente, che ha lanciato la fede per mostrare il suo disprezzo -parole sue.
> 
> Niko, mai detto che mio marito non avesse ragione a comportarsi così. Mai pensato che avrebbe* dovuto* comportarsi diversamente.
> Mi spiace che tutt'ora pensi che io non ho provato a ricucire, mi spiace che i miei gesti non siano stati visti nè considerati, a causa del suo dolore. ma non ho mai pensato che non avesse motivo di reagire in certi modi.
> ...


Si indubbiamente che se la togliesse o meno poco importa ai fini pratici, quindi anche a te o a mia moglie perché dovrebbe importare che io me la sia tolta?.
Di certo non condivido il lanciarla con disprezzo...forse perché io non disprezzo mia moglie.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Si indubbiamente che se la togliesse o meno poco importa ai fini pratici, quindi anche a te o a mia moglie perché dovrebbe importare che io me la sia tolta?.
> Di certo non condivido il lanciarla con disprezzo...forse perché io non disprezzo mia moglie.



Niko, sia chiaro che io non sto biasimando nè te nè mio marito nè altri per esservi tolti la fede.
Quello che stavo dicendo è che che fa male, anche se magari non ci mettiamo a piangere davanti a voi.
Fa male, certo. Fa male per quello che significa. Come potrebbe essere altrimenti?
E di nuovo, non sto dicendo che quello che abbiamo fatto noi invece non deve fare male.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Luglio 2011)

Io?
Fu nel 2003...e mi fece incazzare...
La trascinai in capannone, mi tolsi la fede...la misi sull'incudine...e la ridussi ad un francobollo...e poi gliela misi sulla taschina della camicetta...
Ogni schiavo si libera dalle sue catene come meglio può!


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io?
> Fu nel 2003...e mi fece incazzare...
> La trascinai in capannone, mi tolsi la fede...la misi sull'incudine...e la ridussi ad un francobollo...e poi gliela misi sulla taschina della camicetta...
> Ogni schiavo si libera dalle sue catene come meglio può!



Tu ci tenevi al vostro matrimonio. Non pensi che anche lei ci abbia tenuto, a modo suo?


----------



## lothar57 (12 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io?
> Fu nel 2003...e mi fece incazzare...
> La trascinai in capannone, mi tolsi la fede...la misi sull'incudine...e la ridussi ad un francobollo...e poi gliela misi sulla taschina della camicetta...
> Ogni schiavo si libera dalle sue catene come meglio può!


 
Si io non ci faccio caso,mia moglie dice di vedere tanti uomini al lavoro,lei sa'che sono sposati senza.....io penso l'esatto contrario....attira le donne...sai vedono subito che sei sposato e si regolano di conseguenza.
Anche ieri incontrando l'''altra''lei,lho tenuta come sempre..hai visto mai che non si scordi...


----------



## Amoremio (12 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Indubbiamente è vero, però pure io non ci capisco più molto.
> Le sono stato vicino all'inizio per quasi 2 mesi e non serviva, sono stato distaccato per altri mesi e nulla cambia.
> Poi riprendo a fare come i primi 2 mesi e lei da cenni di riavvicinamento.
> 
> *Mica è facile capire*


penso non lo sia neanche per lei 

capirsi e capirti


----------



## contepinceton (12 Luglio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Tu ci tenevi al vostro matrimonio. Non pensi che anche lei ci abbia tenuto, a modo suo?


Io ci tenevo al fatto che fosse felice.
Non sono mai stato disposto pur di realizzare un mio sogno, che questo diventi un incubo per un' altra persona eh?
A modo suo si...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> penso non lo sia neanche per lei
> 
> capirsi e capirti


E pensa a quelle che interpretano un'incapacità a capirle...come una mancanza di amore nei loro confronti eh?:sonar:

Ma ovvio ogni donne si sente capita se...
Le dai....
Sempre...
E solo....
RAGIONE


----------



## Simy (12 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E pensa a quelle che interpretano un'incapacità a capirle...come una mancanza di amore nei loro confronti eh?:sonar:
> 
> *Ma ovvio ogni donne si sente capita se...*
> *Le dai....*
> ...


 QUESTO...
NON....
E'.......
VERO.......... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (12 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E pensa a quelle che interpretano un'incapacità a capirle...come una mancanza di amore nei loro confronti eh?:sonar:
> 
> Ma ovvio ogni donne si sente capita se...
> Le dai....
> ...


 
a esserne capace...io mi invece con mia moglie mi incazzo tanto...litighiamo e discutiamo tantissimo..non l'avresti detto vero?
Poi la sera uno allunga una mano...e finisce tutto..in bellezza.
Con quest'altra debbo stare guardingo....


----------



## Mari' (26 Luglio 2011)

Niko novita'?


----------



## Niko74 (26 Luglio 2011)

Uh...lo ho scritto in altre discussioni e non sulla mia....:carneval:

E' tornata da 2 settimane ed è diversa...molto diversa...non parla del problema di sua iniziativa, ma è sempre stata cosi in tutti i campi da quando la conosco....mi stupirei del contrario.

Per la prima settimana non ho toccato nemmeno io l'argomento ma ho provato ad avvicinarmi un pò e lei contrariamente agli ultimi mesi non ha respinto...anzi, come detto altrove, di fare sesso 3 volte in una settimana non capitava da molto molto tempo. Ha ripreso anche atteggiamenti affetuosi tipo baciarmi che da mesi erano impensabili.

Insomma qualcosa è cambiato in lei. Lei sa anche che se scoprirò un solo contatto di qualunque tipo con l'altro sarà finita senza tante sceneggiate...prendo su e me ne vado. Non glielo ho detto subito appena tornata ma dopo una decina di giorni e DOPO aver visto in lei un atteggiamento positivo.

Per ora sono attento a ciò che succede, continuo controllare ma l'aria che si respira è diversa (in meglio ovviamente).

Stiamo a vedere.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Uh...lo ho scritto in altre discussioni e non sulla mia....:carneval:
> 
> E' tornata da 2 settimane ed è diversa...molto diversa...non parla del problema di sua iniziativa, ma è sempre stata cosi in tutti i campi da quando la conosco....mi stupirei del contrario.
> 
> ...


 
Ciao.
Mi fa piacere per te se ti senti più tranquillo.

Ricordati però che le tattiche non servono a niente


----------



## Mari' (26 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Uh...lo ho scritto in altre discussioni e non sulla mia....:carneval:
> 
> E' tornata da 2 settimane ed è diversa...molto diversa...non parla del problema di sua iniziativa, ma è sempre stata cosi in tutti i campi da quando la conosco....mi stupirei del contrario.
> 
> ...




:up:

Continua cosi.​


----------



## Mari' (26 Luglio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Mi fa piacere per te se ti senti più tranquillo.
> 
> Ricordati però che le *tattiche* non servono a niente



Piu' che tattica, io la vedo una prova di voler recuperare un matromonio che sembrava finito ... se son fiori fioriranno  .


----------



## lothar57 (26 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Uh...lo ho scritto in altre discussioni e non sulla mia....:carneval:
> 
> E' tornata da 2 settimane ed è diversa...molto diversa...non parla del problema di sua iniziativa, ma è sempre stata cosi in tutti i campi da quando la conosco....mi stupirei del contrario.
> 
> ...


 
Benissimo Niko sono felice per te,vedrai che non ci riprova.


----------



## Niko74 (26 Luglio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Mi fa piacere per te se ti senti più tranquillo.
> 
> *Ricordati però che le tattiche non servono a niente*


Difatti non ci sono tattiche...semplicemente non ce la farei a dover risopportare una situazione come quella accaduta e reagirei diversamente.

Comque si, sono davvero più tranquillo e lo sarò in ogni caso mi si dovesse prospettare


----------



## Niko74 (26 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> :up:​
> 
> Continua cosi.​





Mari' ha detto:


> Piu' che tattica, io la vedo una prova di voler recuperare un matromonio che sembrava finito ... se son fiori fioriranno  .


Vediamo se fioriscono sti fiori


----------



## Niko74 (26 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Benissimo Niko sono felice per te,vedrai che non ci riprova.


Beato te che sei cosi sicuro


----------



## lothar57 (26 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Beato te che sei cosi sicuro


 
Toccando tutto il ferro che ho sulla scrivania.e..altro,se venissi beccato chiuderei in un nano secondo tutto, lei ha fatto lo stesso.
Poi scusa avrebbe anche potuto andarsene con l'altro,non l'ha fatto,fate l'amore come dovrebbero fare tutte le coppie 3 volte alla settimana....dai Niko forse ci siamo...non ci pensare piu'


----------



## Niko74 (26 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Toccando tutto il ferro che ho sulla scrivania.e..altro,*se venissi beccato chiuderei in un nano secondo tutto, lei ha fatto lo stesso*.
> Poi scusa avrebbe anche potuto andarsene con l'altro,non l'ha fatto,fate l'amore come dovrebbero fare tutte le coppie 3 volte alla settimana....dai Niko forse ci siamo...*non ci pensare piu'*


Emhhh...beh...in realtà quel nanosecondo è durato 4 mesi e mezzo eh 

Comunque sper anch'io che siamo sulla strda giusta...ma fidati che io ci penso eccome


----------



## Mari' (26 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Emhhh...beh...in realtà quel nanosecondo è durato 4 mesi e mezzo eh
> 
> Comunque sper anch'io che siamo sulla strda giusta...*ma fidati che io ci penso eccome*




Perdonerai  ... ma il ricordo ci sara' per sempre  ... diciamo come una vecchia cicatrice :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (26 Luglio 2011)

Grande niko! In bocca al lupo! :up:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Toccando tutto il ferro che ho sulla scrivania.e..altro,se venissi beccato chiuderei in un nano secondo tutto, lei ha fatto lo stesso.
> Poi scusa avrebbe anche potuto andarsene con l'altro,non l'ha fatto,fate l'amore come dovrebbero fare tutte le coppie 3 volte alla settimana....dai Niko forse ci siamo...non ci pensare piu'


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Adesso ho capito perchè non sono mai stato membro di una coppia...AHAHAHAHA...3 volte alla settimana...si va là...
Ora mi spiego...perchè...AHAHAHAHAAHAH...
E va ben è andata così...
Ma per fortuna che ho agito di conseguenza...AHAHAHAHAAHA


----------



## lothar57 (27 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
> Adesso ho capito perchè non sono mai stato membro di una coppia...AHAHAHAHA...3 volte alla settimana...si va là...
> Ora mi spiego...perchè...AHAHAHAHAAHAH...
> E va ben è andata così...
> Ma per fortuna che ho agito di conseguenza...AHAHAHAHAAHA


 
Conte io dico sul serio,3 volte alla settimana mi sembra normale,quando tutto va bene,non ci sono liti o altri pensieri.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte io dico sul serio,3 volte alla settimana mi sembra normale,quando tutto va bene,non ci sono liti o altri pensieri.


Beato te....
Tre volte alla settimana io l'ho fatto solo in una settimana...con una...
In una storia fatta di una settimana...
Poi non avemmo più modo di vederci....sai no come va la vita...ma quella fu una settimana epica!
La settimana santa!


----------



## lothar57 (27 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beato te....
> Tre volte alla settimana io l'ho fatto solo in una settimana...con una...
> In una storia fatta di una settimana...
> Poi non avemmo più modo di vederci....sai no come va la vita...ma quella fu una settimana epica!
> La settimana santa!


be'a me piace farlo spesso,e sono convinto che molti uomini vengono traditi proprio perche'a letto...dormono.
Poi puo'essere anche di piu'di 3 come stare qualche volta con 1 alla settimana..media no?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> be'a me piace farlo spesso,e sono convinto che molti uomini vengono traditi proprio perche'a letto...dormono.
> Poi puo'essere anche di piu'di 3 come stare qualche volta con 1 alla settimana..media no?


Lothar...
Io sono abituato a meno di tre...
Anche a mesi...
Lothar io sono un uomo che ha anche supplicato in ginocchio...
Ma niente...
Poi...ehm...sai come vanno certe cose...no?
GAS!
Ok sono un gasato!


----------



## lothar57 (28 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lothar...
> Io sono abituato a meno di tre...
> Anche a mesi...
> Lothar io sono un uomo che ha anche supplicato in ginocchio...
> ...


 
Buongiorno amico mio,nessun problema e'una cosa soggettiva,io sono qua'da solo,amica ancora agli inizi,e ti dico che 4gg senza li sento.
Ma domani,ferie,per cui....


----------



## chiccavs (17 Agosto 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Uh...lo ho scritto in altre discussioni e non sulla mia....:carneval:
> 
> E' tornata da 2 settimane ed è diversa...molto diversa...non parla del problema di sua iniziativa, ma è sempre stata cosi in tutti i campi da quando la conosco....mi stupirei del contrario.
> 
> ...


Caro Niko, sono molto felice x te e spero davvero che la tua situazione continui a migliorare .
Io sono ancora in alto mare, lui (che tra l'altro e' quello che aha tradito) si sente offeso, continua a stare sulle sue, a fare cosa gli pare, ogni occasione e' buona per andarsene...se discutiamo e rientriamo nell'argomento, lui dice che non mi sopporta ,che ha paura di me,,,(MA!!!) che non si fida e se ne va,,, sparisce x ore a volte non e' tornato neanche a dormire..e come lo cerco mi messaggia da vittima...tipo" lui tanto e' quello che non capisce , lui e' quello che mi tradisce...che trascura i figli..., ma te che ne sai di me di come sto..." e io allora gli chiedo di dirmelo...NO perche' non si fida...ora dopo l'ennesima fuga (sua) gli ho imposto un confronto, stasera parcheggio i figli e vediamo un po di parlare seriamente perche' per me siamo ad un bivio o di si ridimensiona o facciamo festa...abbiamo persino riprovato con il sesso ma e' stato un disastro..ossia io mi sono sentita come un oggetto...non so perche'..lui neanche una tenerezza dopo e sapete cosa mi ha detto quando glielo ho fatto notare??che gli ha fatto schifo farlo con me...ditemi voi...un saluto a tutti comunque..e se stasera esco indenne da questa discussione vi faro' sapere..


----------



## Simy (17 Agosto 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> Caro Niko, sono molto felice x te e spero davvero che la tua situazione continui a migliorare .
> Io sono ancora in alto mare, lui (che tra l'altro e' quello che aha tradito) si sente offeso, continua a stare sulle sue, a fare cosa gli pare, ogni occasione e' buona per andarsene...se discutiamo e rientriamo nell'argomento, lui dice che non mi sopporta ,che ha paura di me,,,(MA!!!) che non si fida e se ne va,,, sparisce x ore a volte non e' tornato neanche a dormire..e come lo cerco mi messaggia da vittima...tipo" lui tanto e' quello che non capisce , lui e' quello che mi tradisce...che trascura i figli..., ma te che ne sai di me di come sto..." e io allora gli chiedo di dirmelo...NO perche' non si fida...ora dopo l'ennesima fuga (sua) gli ho imposto un confronto, stasera parcheggio i figli e vediamo un po di parlare seriamente perche' per me siamo ad un bivio o di si ridimensiona o facciamo festa...abbiamo persino riprovato con il sesso ma e' stato un disastro..ossia io mi sono sentita come un oggetto...non so perche'..lui neanche una tenerezza dopo e sapete cosa mi ha detto quando glielo ho fatto notare??che gli ha fatto schifo farlo con me...ditemi voi...un saluto a tutti comunque..e se stasera esco indenne da questa discussione vi faro' sapere..


Senza parole!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cmq in bocca al lupo cara! hai davvero una grande forza!


----------



## Daniele (18 Agosto 2011)

Carissima e dire chiaramente a lui che non c'è giustificazione per il tradimento, che tu puoi capire quello che lui prova se te ne parlasse, ma lui capisce quello che evidentemente provi tu di peggio? Chiedili se sa come si sta da traditi e raccontagli che io provai a suicidarmi per un tradimento, quindi di non considerarlo un male da poco.


----------



## chiccavs (19 Agosto 2011)

Grazie per il vostro appoggio. Sapete cosa penso che lui fondamentalmente e' rimasto ragazzino e fa le bizze come un ragazzino, e io non ho la forza di buttarlo fuori di casa che forse potrebbe essere lo scossone che lo lancia immediatamente nella realta'. Poi l'altra sera ci ho parlato e ...siamo a tarallucci e vino...ossia in piu' a quanto sapevo so che non mi ama piu' (parole sue) CHE RIMANE SOLO PER I FIGLI e, causa problema di salute in casa dei suoi , non possiamo avventare alcuna decisione...anche se credo sia piu' paura che i suoi ( e lo anche detto tra le altre cose)lo disereditino se sceglie di sfare la famiglia.Che bel quadretto vero?io gli ho spiegato che ora non faro' nessun passo verso di lui xche' l'orgoglio l'ho buttato giu' ma non posso distruggere la mia dignita'.E penso che se finira' ,e credo che la strada sia quella, per me sara' dura molto dura da superare, perche' vi dico sinceramente che quando lo guardo gli salterei al collo e gli direi di finirla li e che non me ne frega niente di quello che e' stato ma che ho voglia di lui delle sue tenerezze , ma so che e' solo nella mia fantasia, xche' se faccio cosi'(cio' provato )lo autorizzo a continuare a comportarsi come fa e in piu' devo definitivamente accettare il suo comportamento, e io non voglio un uomo bimbo ed egoista, avro' dirittoanche io a un po di felecita'????Scusate lo sfogo..saluti a tutti


----------



## Amoremio (19 Agosto 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> Grazie per il vostro appoggio. Sapete cosa penso che lui fondamentalmente e' rimasto ragazzino e fa le bizze come un ragazzino, e io non ho la forza di buttarlo fuori di casa che forse potrebbe essere lo scossone che lo lancia immediatamente nella realta'. Poi l'altra sera ci ho parlato e ...siamo a tarallucci e vino...ossia in piu' a quanto sapevo so che non mi ama piu' (parole sue) CHE RIMANE SOLO PER I FIGLI e, causa problema di salute in casa dei suoi , non possiamo avventare alcuna decisione...anche se credo sia piu' paura che i suoi ( e lo anche detto tra le altre cose)lo disereditino se sceglie di sfare la famiglia.Che bel quadretto vero?io gli ho spiegato che ora non faro' nessun passo verso di lui xche' l'orgoglio l'ho buttato giu' ma non posso distruggere la mia dignita'.E penso che se finira' ,e credo che la strada sia quella, per me sara' dura molto dura da superare, perche' vi dico sinceramente che quando lo guardo gli salterei al collo e gli direi di finirla li e che non me ne frega niente di quello che e' stato ma che ho voglia di lui delle sue tenerezze , ma so che e' solo nella mia fantasia, xche' se faccio cosi'(cio' provato )lo autorizzo a continuare a comportarsi come fa e in piu' devo definitivamente accettare il suo comportamento, e io non voglio un uomo bimbo ed egoista, avro' dirittoanche io a un po di felecita'????Scusate lo sfogo..saluti a tutti


certo che ne hai diritto!

comincia a fargli trovare il biglietto da visita di un matrimonialista in giro per casa
e vedi come reagisce

PS i figli non possono essere completamente diseredati: e se fosse uno falso scudo che lui si crea per prendere tempo?


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Agosto 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> Grazie per il vostro appoggio. Sapete cosa penso che lui fondamentalmente e' rimasto ragazzino e fa le bizze come un ragazzino, e io non ho la forza di buttarlo fuori di casa che forse potrebbe essere lo scossone che lo lancia immediatamente nella realta'. Poi l'altra sera ci ho parlato e ...siamo a tarallucci e vino...ossia in piu' a quanto sapevo so che non mi ama piu' (parole sue) CHE RIMANE SOLO PER I FIGLI e, causa problema di salute in casa dei suoi , non possiamo avventare alcuna decisione...anche se credo sia piu' paura che i suoi ( e lo anche detto tra le altre cose)lo disereditino se sceglie di sfare la famiglia.Che bel quadretto vero?io gli ho spiegato che ora non faro' nessun passo verso di lui xche' l'orgoglio l'ho buttato giu' ma non posso distruggere la mia dignita'.E penso che se finira' ,e credo che la strada sia quella, per me sara' dura molto dura da superare, perche' vi dico sinceramente che quando lo guardo gli salterei al collo e gli direi di finirla li e che non me ne frega niente di quello che e' stato ma che ho voglia di lui delle sue tenerezze , ma so che e' solo nella mia fantasia, xche' se faccio cosi'(cio' provato )lo autorizzo a continuare a comportarsi come fa e in piu' devo definitivamente accettare il suo comportamento, e io non voglio un uomo bimbo ed egoista, avro' dirittoanche io a un po di felecita'????Scusate lo sfogo..saluti a tutti


saltargli al collo e desiderare le sue tenerezze quando lui ti ha dimostrato e detto a chiare lettere che non ti ama più? quando ti ha detto che rimane solo per i figli o per fingere di non "sfare" la famiglia? e francamente quest'ultima mi sembra una scusa bella e buona: può un genitore entrare a piè pari e in un modo così ricattatorio, minacciando addirittura la diseredità, nella vita dei propri figli ormai adulti e autonomi?

la sua è paura e non solo...
è una soluzione opportunistica e funzionale solo a lui
e quando i figli saranno più grandi cosa accadrà?

la tua dignità, francamente, la vedo nel coraggio di prendere una decisione che ti spetta, di cui hai diritto, scevra da sensi di colpa e mirata a salvaguardare il tuo benessere e la tua salute (non solo mentale), dato che lui sta salvaguardando solo il suo di benessere

ma tu non essere il suo paraculo  

scusa la franchezza

ele


----------



## chiccavs (22 Agosto 2011)

Si penso anch'io che la sua sia solo paura, ne ho parlato con lo psicologo e anche lui mi dice che sta facendo le bizze, pero' non riesco a capire una cosa, perche' io non riesco ad odiarlo per quello che sta facendo anzi lo giustifico qualche volta e avrei anche voglia di ricominciare se lui all'improvviso tornasse come prima...sono stupida??vi giuro che mai sono stata cosi' anzi sono di quelle che non ci pensa due minuti a fare casino , sono molto battagliera, ma stavolta non so cosa mi e' scattato, forse il fatto di non aver potuto reagire subito per problemi economici ( che sono anche una causa di stress che l'hanno portato alla depressione), mi ha relegato in una situazione di stallo dalla quale ora è difficile uscire...ho paura di sottovalutare il suo stato interiore, poi pero' ha degli atteggiamenti che mi dimostrano che si sara' giu' pero' quando si tratta di andare a fare quello che gli piace a lui allora via depressione via tutto...sicuramente la situazione x lui e' piuttosto difficile,noi con preblemi di coppia,un suo genitore che nn sta bene, xo' nn si sforza nemmeno.....bo chissa staremo a vedere , mi sa che comincia ad avere ragione una mia amica che mi dice da tempo che lui mi sta cercando di addossare le colpe e farmi sentire in colpa come se fossi io la causa di tutto.


----------



## robiballerin (27 Agosto 2011)

Caro niko a voler pensare male il fatto che tua moglie abbia ripreso a fare sesso con te potrebbe essere legata al fatto che così facendo tenta di salvare capra e cavoli..ma attento che se la capra è l'amante il cavolo non sei tu ma la attuale situazione familiare che le risulta assai più agevole da vivere che una separazione...
mi spiace doverti scrivere queste cose ma faresti meglio a prepararti al peggio..


----------



## Niko74 (29 Agosto 2011)

robiballerin ha detto:


> Caro niko a voler pensare male il fatto che tua moglie abbia ripreso a fare sesso con te potrebbe essere legata al fatto che così facendo tenta di salvare capra e cavoli..ma attento che se la capra è l'amante il cavolo non sei tu ma la attuale situazione familiare che le risulta assai più agevole da vivere che una separazione...
> mi spiace doverti scrivere queste cose ma faresti meglio a prepararti al peggio..


Buongiorno a tutti in tanto 

Per quanto quotato qui sopra, stai tranquillo...so benissimo che la situazione non può essersi risolta definitivamente. Per ora sembra andare bene e stai sicuro che tengo tutto sotto controllo. 
Purtroppo la fiducia non è tornata e io comunque al "peggio" sono preparato ormai.
Questa vicenda mi ha cambiato (in peggio forse?) e ora ho imparato che posso fare affidamento solo su me stesso.

Sono sintetico (più del solito ) perché scrivo da un cell e ci metto un ora a scrivere una frase


----------

